#ubuntu-de 2011-03-07
<ms_> nabend wie kann ich auf einfachstem weg bei einer anwendung den ton abstellen?
<germ86> Guten Morgen
<jokrebel> hi
<LetoThe2nd> BTW - if anybody is interested here: my pandaboard is for sale again. 180Euros plus shipping, just the same i paid myself. mint condition, approx. 5 running hours.
<LetoThe2nd> gnah, ETERM.
<blbef> wenn ich neue teile für vorhandene hardware kaufen müsste, ich aber vorher ja nicht wissen kann ob die mit ubuntu funktionieren wie würdet ihr da am besten vorgehen?
<koegs> ,HLC? blbef
<shetlandpony> Sorry koegs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber HLC
<koegs> ,hcl?
<shetlandpony> HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<koegs> so :)
<blbef> ok kann die graka nirgends finden
<bekks> Was für eine Karte ist das denn?
<blbef> in der hcl noch dazu müsste ich wissen ob die mit einem hdmi adapter funkt
<bekks> Was für eine Karte ist das denn?
<blbef> nvidia mx440
<bekks> Die ist steinalt...
<blbef> jaaa ich weiß
<bekks> Und sie funktioniert nur mit einem sehr alten legacy treiber.
<blbef> ok sollte ich eine neue kaufen motherboard unterstützt ja nur agp 8x und sowas gibt es ja nicht mehr
<blbef> aber ich wollte wegen dem hdmi nicht gleich einen neuen comp kaufen müssen weil bracuh ja nur textverarbeitung internet und eben video und das ging bisher tadellos
<LetoThe2nd> ...kaufberatung ist normalerweise um die ecke.
<LetoThe2nd> .ot?
<LetoThe2nd> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<blbef> also viel mehr on - topic als "welche hardware braucht man für ubuntu" kanns ja nicht mehr werden oder?
<blbef> aber bitte
<LetoThe2nd> blbef: kann es und "was soll ich kaufen" ist immer die killerfrage dafür, ins OT gewiesen zu werden. hat sich so bewährt, mögen wir s beibehalten. danke für dein verständnis.+
<C_A_M> moin
<blbef> ok aber die frage "funkt eine bestimmte hardware mit ubuntu" ist auch offtopic?
<LetoThe2nd> blbef: nein, aber u.U. nicht zu beantworten.
<txb> blbef, http://www.dell.de/ubuntu ? 
<blbef> ok danke
<beaver74> ,hcl? blbef 
<shetlandpony> blbef: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<beaver74> dein Adapter ist dort natuerlich schwer zu finden ;)
<blbef> die mx440 hab ich nicht gefunden
<blbef> und selbst wenn weiß ich nicht ob die mit adapter funkt scheinbar nicht
<LetoThe2nd> blbef: redest du von nem _externen_ VGA(grafikkarte( zu HDMI(screen) adapter? falls ja-was soll der mit ubuntu zu tun haben? er hängt am vga. wenn er da der grafikkarte saubere EDID-werte liefert, geht er auch. wenn nicht, ist er sowieso schrott. für sowas braucht man keinen treiber, es ist nicht betriebssystemabhängig und daher ein wundervolles beispiel für OT-kaufberatung.
<LetoThe2nd> blbef: und falls du (noch mehr vermutung) da so einen passiven adapter rückwärts betreiben willst, wie er vielen grafikkarten beiliegt - vergiss es gleich ganz.
<beaver74> ist auch nicht eher HDMI->DVI ueblich, nicht DVI->HDMI
<blbef> also wenn die graka funkt (anschluss dvi -> tv) dann auch mit adapter -richtig?
<LetoThe2nd> daher - bis wir das festgeklopft haben, dass es sich um ein _aktives_ gerät handelt, welches nicht nur signal- sondern auch datentechnisch mit dem rechner vebunden ist, und daher einen treiber braucht - bin und bleibe ich der meinung, dass lustige video-adapter lösungen OT sind. und bleiben.
<LetoThe2nd> blbef: ja. nein. depends. liefere details, schreibe sie in den OT channel und tritt das thema da breit. danke.
<blbef> okok aber ich trete nichts
<beaver74> LetoThe2nd, es fing im OT auch an, und wird, denk ich, dort bleiben
<bullgard> [Maverick] Ich habe EtherApe (as Root) aufgerufen. Es zeigt mir in der Statuszeile an: "Reading data from eth0 in IP mode." Wenn ich eine Weile warte, dann zeigt es an "T43" (das ist der eigene Hostname) und ec2... Dann verschwindet dies wieder. Ist das alles, was dieses Programm kann?
<sash_> bullgard: was weiter erwartest du?
<sash_> ich nehme an, das sind alle Hosts in deinem LAN?
<bullgard> sash_: Ich möchte wissen, wohin sich der Rechner so alles verbindet.
<Fuchs> netstat -taunp 
<rockford> Hallo. Ab und an stehe ich vor dem Problem das es ein Programm welches ich nutze/nutzen möchte nicht in der aktuellen Version im lucid repository gibt. Habe mir da dann so geholfen, das ich das betreffende Programm aus den Sourcen selbst kompiliert habe. Jetzt könnte es ja sein, das jemand anders das selbe Programm nutzen möchte. Damit derjenige nicht auch selbst compilieren muss, sollte ich mich damit beschäftigen wie man korrekt
<k1l> ,512? rockford 
<shetlandpony> rockford: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<k1l> rockford: abgeschnitten ab: "wie man korrek"
<rockford> Oh, sorry. Tut mir Leid ich kürze das ganze mal. bzw. teile auf. Hatte eben das wiki zum Channel gelesen und da wohl den Hinweis: Nicht zu oft Enter zu wörtlich genommen.
<rockford> Hallo. Ab und an stehe ich vor dem Problem das es ein Programm welches ich nutze/nutzen möchte nicht in der aktuellen Version im lucid repository gibt. Habe mir da dann so geholfen, das ich das betreffende Programm aus den Sourcen selbst kompiliert habe. 
<joschi> rockford: und was ist nun deine frage?
<rockford> Jetzt könnte es ja sein, das jemand anderes das selbe Programm benötigt. Damit Derjenige nicht auch selbst kompilieren muss, sollte ich mich damit beschäftigen wie man korrekte .deb Pakte baut und die dann irgendwo verteilen (wenn ja wo?) oder ist das nicht sinnvoll? 
<joschi> rockford: doch, das ist sinnvoll
<LetoThe2nd> rockford: google buzzwords: "ubuntu packaging", "ppa".
<joschi> rockford: aber wenn du immer die aktuellste version eines programmes haben möchtest, ist eine distribution mit einem release-modell wie dem von ubuntu eher nicht geeignet
<LetoThe2nd> oO( vor allem PPA wäre ein ganzganzganz heisser tip )
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: sofern es ein PPA für die gewünschten programme gibt, sicherlich
<rockford> LettoThe2nd: ppa hatte ich mir schon angeschaut das aber dachte das wäre nur für die Entwickler selbst und ich würde ja nur zusammepacken. Habe ich dann evtl. falsch verstandne. 
<LetoThe2nd> ,tabcompletion? rockford, schau mal wie das mit dem highlighten ohne tippfehler läuft
<shetlandpony> rockford, schau mal wie das mit dem highlighten ohne tippfehler laeuft: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: habe ich irgendwo gesagt "benutzen"? ;-)=
<rockford> joschi: Nicht immer die aktuellste, nur manchmal eine neuere als die, die vorhanden ist. Bsp. xmp ist nur als pre 3.0 drin und es gibt eine 3.3 stable. 
<LetoThe2nd> rockford: ppas sind unter ubuntu der zu bevorzugende weg, "inoffizielle" builds bereitszustellen. wenn du die sache ernst nehmen willst, ist das eigentlich der einzig richtige weg.
<rockford> LetoThe2nd: Bin wohl zu erkältet, tab kenne ich natürlich. Entschuldige. Erstesmal hier und schon negativ ausfgefallen. Nicht mein Tag heute. 
<LetoThe2nd> rockford: ansonsten - mach debs draus und verteil sie sonstwie. schönes gebastel, völlig unnachvollziehbar, nebenwirkungen ahoi und so weiter.
<rockford> Danke, werde mich mit ppas beschäftigen. 
<LetoThe2nd> rockford: war nicht negativ aufgefallen, wollts dir nur sagen.
<rockford> LetoThe2nd: Ist ja ok. Ich hatte halt gerade xmp (modulplayer) kompiliert und mich gefragt ob das jeder wirklich selbst machen muss. Mich hätte das vor 1 1/2 Jahren noch arg abgeschreckt. 
<LetoThe2nd> rockford: ppas verlagern halt den aufwand vom nutzer zum bereitsteller. du als derjenige, der es bereitstellen will muss dann einiges beachten - derjenige ders benutzt fast gar nichts mehr.
<LetoThe2nd> rockford: wie gesagt - wenn du die sache ernstnimmst und dich da einbringen willst: find ich toll, mah weiter. aber der einzig wahre weg (TM, C, R und patentiert) führt dann über launchpad und PPAs
<hank_pferdeschwa> Ich benutze 10.04 lts server. Vorher lief Deb. Lenny. Ich erinnere ich mich an kaum reboots die Debian nach upgrades brauchte, Ubuntu musste ich jetzt recht oft neustarten. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen? Irgend welche Tipps?
<LetoThe2nd> hank_pferdeschwa: weder kernel, noch libc, noch openssl-updates einspielen? ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> hank_pferdeschwa: ubuntu ist halt grob abgeleitet von debian testing. meist aktueller, dafür meist mehr updates. einfacher tausch.
<joschi> rockford: wenn du die programme selbst bauen willst/musst, schau dir checkinstall an. das reicht für primitive DEBs vollkommen aus
<hank_pferdeschwa> letothe2nd: danke, guter tipp :) ...dachte eher an etwas wie das ich die falschen quellen benutze
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: siehe oben - für ernstzunehmende verteilung vollständig ungeeignet. für zuhause - natürlich whatever
<LetoThe2nd> hank_pferdeschwa: nope. liegt einfach in der natur der sache.
<LetoThe2nd> hank_pferdeschwa: und wenn du auf nem server kreuz und quer fremdquellen eingebunden haben solltest, brauchen wir ja ohnehin das gespräch eigentlich nicht weiter führen ... :-/
<hank_pferdeschwa> LetoThe2nd : ich habe 0 fremdquellen. schade schade. weil so wird das wirklick anstrengend auf dauer. bei 5jahren LTS im schnitt jeden monat ein reboot.
<rockford> LetoThe2nd: Gut dann werde ich mir mal alles dazu durchlesen was ich finden kann. Mir war halt nicht klar ob .deb oder ppa der richtige Weg ist. 
<LetoThe2nd> hank_pferdeschwa: sagen wirs mal so - hinten raus wirds weniger. aber klar - für jemand von debain kommend wirkt das... merkwürdig.
<rockford> LetoThe2nd: ppa dachte ich nur für Entwickler die auch den Source geschrieben haben. Hatte vorher was über MOTU im Wiki gelesen usw. aber wohl das passende verpasst.
<LetoThe2nd> rockford: hint zum einstieg - ein ppa ist auch nur ein weg, debs zu verteilen... aber halt mit hirn :P
<LetoThe2nd> rockford: die MOTU sind ganz wer anders.
<rockford> joschi: Danke, schau ich mir auch mal an. Dürfte reichen für Sachen wo sich der ppa-Aufwand nicht lohnt. 
<hank_pferdeschwa> LetoThe2nd : also keine ahnung. debian schafft es ja auch sicherheitslücken ohne reboot zu stopfen. dachte es gebe vielleicht extra server quellen, und ich hab dummer weise nur die desktop quellen oder so.
<hank_pferdeschwa> LetoThe2nd : aber vielen dank dir für deine schnelle antwort!
<LetoThe2nd> rockford: ich unterstreiche nochmal checkinstall ist wunderbar wenn man für sich daheim bastelt. mit nachvollzeihbarer distribution hat das nichts zu tun.
<rockford> LetoThe2nd: Unter anderem halt, ich war auch auf der ppa Seite, mir fehlte die richtige Richtung. Die habe ich ja jetzt :)
<LetoThe2nd> hank_pferdeschwa: naja, debian brauch bei kernel, libc und openssl fixes auch nen reboot, so ists ja nicht.
<hank_pferdeschwa> LetoThe2nd : okay. keine ahnung wie die das gemacht haben. ob die das dann aufschieben oder so. zumindest war die uptime hoch :)
<LetoThe2nd> hank_pferdeschwa: debian drückt halt updates nur durch, wenns unbedingt sein muss. und ubuntu ist halt u.U. etwas flotter. ist nicht wertend, man muss sich einfach über die unterschiede zwischen beidem bewusst sein und dann das für einen selbst passende wählen.
<hank_pferdeschwa> LetoThe2nd : danke, jetzt weiß ich bescheid :)
<LetoThe2nd> hank_pferdeschwa: sehr schön.
<STF> ist es möglich eine Konsolen ausgabe an einen "virtuellen Screen" zu binden um z.B. nach verlust der ssh-verbindung zum server, ebenfalls zum aktiven process zurückzukehren?
<LetoThe2nd> STF: ja, das tool heisst auch genau so. screen.
<Gamoder> Kann man eig. ähnlich zu Firefox' --no-remote mehrere Google-Chrome-Instanzen starten (damit ich unterschiedliche Anwendungen in «Sound preferences» habe)
<LetoThe2nd> STF: alternativ tmux. ist ein bisschen geschmackssache.
<STF> danke
<STF> Letothe2nd: was wäre denn dein Favorite?
<LetoThe2nd> STF: ich persönlich nehme screen, weil ich a) dran gewohnt bin und b) er auch serielle verbindungen kann. da für dich beides wegfällt - lies zu beidem die whatisthis seite und entscheide dann. im prinzip ist tmux ein "modernerer" screen-clone, oder will einer sein.
<joschi> STF: es wäre dann noch byobu als screen-variante mit makeup zu nennen
<STF> danke
<sprash> cat /dev/urandom | fold -b2 | awk '{for (i=0;i<100;i++) printf($1);}' | aplay -f cd
<LetoThe2nd> sprash: nö.
<sprash> ne das hier klingt besser:
<sprash> cat /dev/urandom | fold -b1 | awk '{for (i=0;i<1000;i++) printf($1);}' | aplay -f cd
<LetoThe2nd> sprash: *hint* in diesem channel rülpst man nicht einfach irgendwelche commands ohne zusammenhang */hint*
<Fuchs> sprash: laesst Du solchen Quatsch bitte bleiben? Danke. 
<sprash> wer den besten sound mit einer Zeile in Bash hinbekommt gewinnt!
<Fuchs> ,ot? sprash 
<shetlandpony> sprash: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Fuchs> danke. 
<LetoThe2nd> Fuchs: meinen segen hast du.
<sprash> ah sorry
<sprash> falscher channel
<Marsimoto> tag
<Marsimoto> folgendes: ich habe eine URL: http://domain.de/schnee/region.php?id_land=CH und will diese auf http://domain.de/schneehoehen/liste/land/schweiz umleiten
<Marsimoto> Rewrite sieht so aus:
<Marsimoto> RewriteRule ^/schnee/region\.php?id_land=CH$ /schneehoehen/liste/land/schweiz$ [L,R=301]
<Marsimoto> Fehler: 404...
<Marsimoto> Ideen?
<Deem> Marsimoto: solltest du wohl eher in #apache oder so fragen. ist doch schon sehr spezifisch
<Marsimoto> hm, ok
<Marsimoto> danke Deem 
<rockford> Marsimoto: Redirect http://domain.de/schnee/region.php?id_land=CH http://domain.de/schneehoehen/liste/land/schweiz in .htaccess eintragen? 
<sprash> Hi! Ich möchte ein Programm kompilieren, dass dann auf einem anderem System laufen soll, wo dann aber die entsprechenden librarys fehlen bzw. in falscher Version vorliegen. Auf diesem anderen system hab ich keine Berechtigung irgendwas zu installieren. Wie verlinke ich diese librarys (z.B. libcurl) statisch? 
<Deem> ln -s
<Deem> erm.. ne... -s sind softlinks :D
<Deem> hab grad kein ubuntu hier, aber ln is zum linken. schau dir mal man ln an
<sprash> Mit verlinken meine ich jetzt nicht im Dateisystem verlinken
<sprash> sondern in die Binary mit zusammenpacken.
<Deem> sprash: dann schau dir dochmal das hier an:
<Deem> ,kompilieren?
<shetlandpony> Sorry Deem, ich weiss nichts ueber kompilieren, ich assoziiere aber GCC, Qgfe und SciTE damit
<Deem> ,packetbaut?
<shetlandpony> Sorry Deem, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber packetbaut
<Deem> ,paketbaut?
<shetlandpony> Sorry Deem, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber paketbaut
<Deem> ,paketbau?
<shetlandpony> Deem, Paketbau ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketbau - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Deem> menshc mensch
<Deem> heute hab ichs aber garnicht mit schreiben
<sprash> schau ich mir mal an... aber das system an dem sitze ist ubuntu und da wo es drauf soll ist möglicherweise nicht ubuntu
<Deem> sprash: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren?redirect=no
<sprash> k les ich mir mal durch...
<Deem> sprash: kann sein, dass da nicht alles erläutert wird, was du wissen musst. falls du noch fragen hast, kannst du gerne hier fragen, aber nicht mich. kenne mich damit nicht aus =)
<sprash> ja da wird nichts über statisches verlinken von librarys gesagt... hilft mir also nicht sonderlich weiter
<bekks> Deem: AUA.
<rockford> sprash: Evtl. http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/gccintro/gccintro_25.html
<bekks> mit ln linkt man DATEINAMEN und libraries statisch in programmcode.
<bekks> s/und/und nicht/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: mit ln linkt man DATEINAMEN und nicht libraries statisch in programmcode.
<Deem> bekks: joa, aber damit kann man ja auch libs verlinken. also die auf dem rechner liegen. kann natürlich sein, dass ich das ein wenig falsch verstanden habe :D
<bekks> Deem: mit ln kannst Du Dir halbwegs sicher ein dynamisches linking zerlegen, aber kein statisches linking bauen :)
<sprash> der link von rockford ist gut. Fragt sich jetzt nur noch, wo ich die *.a Dateien her bekomme...
<bekks> .a Dateien braucht niemand mehr.
<bekks> Grauenvollen Überbleibsel aus früher Vorzeit.
<sprash> zum statischen verlinken bruacht man die aber...
<bekks> Seit wann? :)
<bekks> Meistens reicht schon configure -static, und den Rest macht make alleine :)
<sprash> funktioniert nicht
<sprash> unrecognized option
<mgolisch_> --help ?
<sprash> ja bei --help gibts keine optionen zum statischen compilieren. 
<rockford> sprash: Du benötigst wohl die statischen Versionen der Libs evtl. hast Du schon welche davon in /usr/lib . Meisst enden die mit .a . Mit file kannst Du überprüfen ob es auch wirkliche solche sind.
<sprash> Es sind ein paar da aber nicht alle. Wie kann man die statische Version nachinstallieren?
<rockford> sprash: gcc -static deinprogramm.c -lm -o dein-programm-static zum kompilieren. Achtung: Statische Programme können gross werden.
<sprash> das macht nichts...
<rockford> sprash: apt-cache search libdiedusucht - schauen ob es eine statische Version Deiner fehlenden libs gibt. 
<bekks> Wie groß "macht nichts"? :)
<rockford> sprash: Ich bin kein Programmierer - habe bisher also nur ab und an mal was zusammencompiliert was ich brauchte. Systemkritsche Libs statisch zu linken ist übriegens eine schlechte Idee, alles andere funktionert in der Regel. 
<omani> ich hab hier ein device mit 480mb freiem speicher
<omani> ich kann jedoch nichts draufschieben, weil 'cp' meckert, dass zu wenig speicherplatz vorhanden ist
<omani> und das was ich draufschieben will, hat nur 20MB
<omani> wie kann das sein?
<omani> df -h zeigt auch 480mb an
<sprash> eigentlich gehts hauptsächlich nur um die libcurl. aber die hängt von der glibc ab und die ist auf dem Zielsystem in falscher version vorhanden.
<omani> du -h . im verzeichnis zeigt dass 480 mb frei sind
<bekks> omani: nopaste die Ausgabe von df -i
<bekks> Wenn 480MB weniger als 5% des Geräts sind, ist die Meldung vollkommen normal.
<rockford> omani: Evtl. keine inodes mehr frei könnte auch ein Grund sein. 
<omani> http://nopaste.info/95f9987e4d.html
<bekks> Und wo willst Du was hinkopieren?
<omani> hmm
<omani> ich seh auch grade. 0 inodes
<omani> wie kommt sowas zustande?
<bekks> Alles voll.
<bekks> Du hast das Ding mit Inodes zugeblasen.
<bekks> s/Inodes/Daten/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: Du hast das Ding mit Daten zugeblasen.
<bekks> Nur leider hast Du die erste und zweite 0 nicht gelesen.
<k1l> normale ausgabe bei vfat
<bekks> Bei 0 Inodes und 0 davon frei... wie soll das überhaupt funktionieren?
<k1l> wird wohl nen ipod sein
<omani> bekks: bitte. ich habe grade ein verständnisproblem
<omani> /dev/sdb hat 1GB speicher. davon sind 520MB ca. verbraucht
<omani> es müssten also noch 480MB frei sein. so wie es df-h /dev/sdb auch anzeigt
<omani> ich verstehe ja auch, dass inodes != daten sind
<omani> aber wie kommt sowas zustande?
<rockford> omani: Welches Dateisystem hat /dev/sdb? (vfat, ext3, ext4 ? )
<bekks> dmesg angucken
<mgolisch_> 1gb ist sicher fat
<omani> vfat
<mgolisch_> also wohl nen anderes problem
<omani> ok also was muss ich jetzt machen?
<omani> fassen wir zusammen: es ist ein ipod mit fat fs, 1gb speicher, 480mb noch freiem speicher, aber 0 inodes
<mgolisch_> das ist egal
<mgolisch_> evtl ist das dateisystem kaputt
<mgolisch_> oder so
<rockford> omani: Evtl. File_Allocation_Table hinüber. Meisst gibt es davon noch eine Kopie. Mit geeigenetem Rettungsprogramm könntest Du da mal rübergehen. (Erstmal Readonly!).
<omani> rockford: ich kann die daten ja zurückschieben
<omani> dem ipod klon ein neues fat bügeln
<omani> und somit ne neue FAT erstellen
<rockford> omani: Evtl. hast Du auch zu viele Dateien in einem Verzeichnis - auch da gibt es bei FAT ein Limit. Müsste selbst nachschauen wo das liegt. 
<rockford> omani: Würde einfach mal fsck.vfat -v /dev/sdb ausprobieren. (ohne automatisches reparieren). Vielleicht gibt das ja etwas Auskunft. 
<omani> ok
<omani> http://nopaste.info/e93fd05ab0.html
<rockford> omani: Hm, sehe nichts fehlerhaftes in Deiner gepasteten Ausgabe. Wenn dmesg auch nicht sagt: Keine Ahnung im Moment. 
<helix_9> Hallo, wie kann ich, wennn ich eine mail bekomme (Evolution), in der ein Datum enhalten ist, die Mail gleich als Termin in den Kalender an entsprechendem Datum einpflegen?
<helix_9> gibt es da eine Moeglichkeit?
<blubb> kann mir jemand sagen wie der befehl lautet um sich mit einer verbindung zu verbinden?
<dadrc> Mit was für einer Verbindung?
<blubb> ich möchte ein skript schreiben das sich mit einer verbindung verbindet wenn es ausgeführt wird
<blubb> dadarc: VPN
<blubb> *dadrc
<dadrc> Der Netzwerkmanager kann mit VPNs umgehen, der lässt sich auch in Skripts benutzen
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager/NetworkManager_ohne_GUI
<blubb> mhm ich hab ihm gesagt er soll sich automaisch verbinden aber er macht das nicht, im wiki hab ich schon nachgeschaut aber nix hilfreiches gefunden, es muss doch irgendwie n befehl geben dem man sagt mit welcher verbindung er sich verbinden soll und das dann macht, das in n skript packen und in den autostart packen bzw einfach den befehl in den autostart
<bullgard> blubb: Welche Datei meinst Du mit "autostart"?
<Fuchs> blubb: da waere zudem noch mal hilfreich zu wissen was fuer ein vpn das ist
<Fuchs> bei einem cisco vpn kannst Du auch einfach vpnc nehmen
<Kasjopaja23> huhu wenn ich sudo touch /forcefsck eingegeben hab wie bekomm ich das wieder raus?? der prüft jetzt bei jedem start
<blubb> bullgard: einen autostart-eintrag im startprogramme-menü
<blubb> Fuchs: wie find ich raus was für eine das ist?
<sash_> Kasjopaja23: die datei wieder loeschen?
<LetoThe2nd> Kasjopaja23: sudo rm....
<Fuchs> blubb: die Betreiber davon fragen? 
<Kasjopaja23> die beiden antoworten beziehn sich bestimmt auf die gleiche datei aber welche
<Fuchs> Kasjopaja23: das ist eine einfache Datei, die Du enternfen kannst
<LetoThe2nd> Kasjopaja23: hint: denk mal nach was /forcefsck ist. und was touch macht. :-)
<blubb> Fuchs: und wo findet der betreiber das raus?
<Kasjopaja23> LetoThe2nd ich hab keine anung aber wenns ne datei is dann kann mir google helfen....is auf jedefall schonmal ein hinweis
<Fuchs> blubb: wenn der das nicht weiss, dann sollte der um Himmels Willen keinen VPN Endpunkt betreiben
<Fuchs> Kasjopaja23: hast Du doch geschrieben
<Fuchs> Kasjopaja23: /forcefsck
<Fuchs> Kasjopaja23: / ist das rootverzeichnis, forcefsck der Dateiname 
<Kasjopaja23> damit kann ich nix anfangen das stant auf ubuntu wiki.....zum thema festplatten check
<Fuchs> Kasjopaja23: ls -l /forcefsck
<Kasjopaja23> lol achso ok
<LetoThe2nd> Kasjopaja23: zähl mal eins und eins zusammen... /forcefsck klingt nach nem pfad, rm entfernt dateien, jetzt googlest du noch was touch macht.... und dann schmeisst du nen euro in die use-brain-kasse :-)
<blubb> Der betreiber is grad nich da und ich bin quasi der praktikant vom betreiber
<Noktar> irgendwie werden fast alle meine dateien mit dem jdownloader geöffnet
<Kasjopaja23> tschuldigung....bin mit linux numal nich so vertraut das sich alle befehle von selbst erklären
<Kasjopaja23> aber danke
<Noktar> wie kann das denn passiert sein und wie mach ich das wieder rückgängig?
<Fuchs> Kasjopaja23: gar kein Problem, man kann ja fragen
<Kasjopaja23> dafür liebe ich diesen channel :D
<Fuchs> Kasjopaja23: und dafuer sind wir da :) 
<blubb> Noktar: in den eigenschaften der Dateien
<Noktar> öhm und wo find ich das?
<Fuchs> Noktar: Gnome? 
<blubb> Noktar: rechtsklick auf die datei->eigenschafen->öffnen mit
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nautilus#Verknuepfungen-mit-Programmen  << 
<Noktar> ja dass das so geht ist mir schon klar
<Noktar> aber wiegesagt, der jdownloader hat sich da für scheinbar fast alle files registriert und ich will die jetzt eigentlich nicht einzeln alle wieder einstellen
<Noktar> gibts da nicht sowas wie reset to default?
<blubb> du musst das ganze nur einmal pro dateityp machen
<Noktar> ja
<Noktar> aber auch das sind viele
<blubb> mir ist keine reset-funktion bekannt, du könntest den downloader neuinstallieren
<Noktar> ok danke
<afflux> ich braeuchte ein bisschen iptables-assistenz. ich hab openvz am laufen, d.h. zwei interfaces, eth0 und venet0. die host-maschine muss nun also routen zwischen dem eth0 und dem venet0.
<afflux> wuerde jetzt die PREROUTING-tabelle auf policy REJECT stellen, "-i venet0 -j ACCEPT" und "-i eth0 -d meinsubnetz -j ACCEPT". ist das so in ordnung?
<blubb> gibt es einen shellbefehl um sich mit einer im befehl schon angegebenen Verbindung zu verbinden, d.h. man keine weiteren eingaben machen muss?
<sash_> openvpn --config configdatei.conf
<blubb> sash: danke
<monkeyD> hallo, ich habe lspci eingegeben, aber woher weiss ich wie mein motherboard heist, wie ist es dort aufgelistet ?
<Fuchs> monkeyD: gar nicht
<LetoThe2nd> monkeyD: schau im manual nach.
<Fuchs> lspci liefert nur via PCI (o.vglb.) angeschlossenes
<Fuchs> monkeyD: nimm lshw 
<monkeyD> ok, versuche ich, danke :)
<monkeyD> btw: sind lspci und lshw programme die nur ubuntu/debian nutzen oder kennen die auch andere distros ?
<LetoThe2nd> monkeyD: depends.
<Fuchs> lspci kennen auch andere Distributionen
<Fuchs> lshw auch, aber nicht alle installieren sie 
<k1l> monkeyD: hier die entwicklerseite zu lshw: http://ezix.org/project/wiki/HardwareLiSter
<monkeyD> haben die andere möglichkeiten, gui freie möglichkeiten oder ist lspci und lshw standard
<monkeyD> programme 
<Fuchs> monkeyD: hm, vielleicht diskutieren wir das lieber im OT Kanal
<Fuchs> scheint ja keine konkrete Supportfrage zu sein
<monkeyD> ok, eine sache noch, wo ist das motherboard in lshw aufgelistet ?
<afflux> in der PREROUTING chain landen (natuerlicherweise?) alle (ankommenden?) pakete, auch wenn sie an die lokale maschine gerichtet sind. kommen letztgenannte auch noch in der POSTROUTING chain vor, oder sind das nurnoch die die "weggeroutet" werden muessen?
<LetoThe2nd> monkeyD: nirgends. deswegen sagte ich ja auch: manual.
<blubb> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager/Dispatcher#VPN-netzwerkabhaengig-starten-und-automatischer-Reconnect-mittels-NetworkManager
<shetlandpony> blubb's url: http://tinyurl.com/4tz88gy | NetworkManager/Dispatcher › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<Fuchs> in lshw ist es gelistet, und wir sind hier nicht zu gerne der RTFM Kanal. 
<blubb> kann man das skript auch unter 10.04 verwenden?
<LetoThe2nd> Fuchs: nicht zwingend mit handelsbezeichnung... eher sogar unwahrscheinlich, IMHO.
<monkeyD> Fuchs: also ich sehe hier keine Motherboard: .....
<LetoThe2nd> ergo - siehe oben.
<LetoThe2nd> monkeyD: es _können_ vereinzelt infos dazu drin sein. du könntest mal versuchen, ab anfang zu lesen. aber ansonsten ist nur verlässlich: manual/aufschrauben und nachschauen. glaubs halt endlich.
<apollo13> gibt es nen verwendbares ppa für nvidia karten? ich hab ne gtx 570 und bräucht nen treiber mit cuda 3.2 und opengl 4.1 support
<Fuchs> apollo13: gibt es 
<Fuchs> apollo13: Du wirst es nicht glauben, es ist bei uns im Wiki :p 
<apollo13> oh, damit hätte ich wirklich nicht gerechnet :þ
<monkeyD> LetoThe2nd: ich weiss nicht ob du everest kennst aber dort ist es einfacher aufgelistet 
<monkeyD> da sieht man sofort was das motherboard ist
<LetoThe2nd> monkeyD: und? du möchtest mir damit gerade was genau sagen?
<bekks> monkeyD: Abgesehen davon, dass deine Aussage einfach nicht stimmt, spielt Everest unter Linux auch genau gar keine Rolle.
<apollo13> Fuchs: und wie muss ich das verstehen wenn nvidia selbst http://www.nvidia.de/object/linux-display-amd64-260.19.44-driver-de.html version 260 hat und https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates?field.series_filter=maverick 270
<monkeyD> ich kenne nur everst als hardware listener von windows
<LetoThe2nd> monkeyD: mag sein, dass andere tools unter anderen OS da was rausholen können. oft ist aber einfach nichts da. und dann - manual, aufschrauben....
<apollo13> ah scheint ne beta zu sein
<LetoThe2nd> monkeyD: man kann nur daten anzeigen, die man hat. wenn man keine hat (oem-mainboard, fehlerhaftes eeprom, weissgottwas), dann... soll ich mich nochmal wiederholen?
<monkeyD> LetoThe2nd: nee musst du nicht, nur bin ich gerade in einem linux hype und kann schwer glauben das linux etwas nicht kann was windows schon kann
<LetoThe2nd> monkeyD: es ist eher anders rum. linux ist ehrlich mit seinen auskünften.
<Fuchs> *seufz*
<LetoThe2nd> monkeyD: ansonsten hast du ja vielleicht ein tolles feld entdeckt, wo du dich einbringen kannst - schreib ein neues tool, dass das alles schön macht. alle werdens dir danken.
<afflux> was ist mit dmidecode? das hat bei mir immer gute infos geliefert
<LetoThe2nd> afflux: gilt genau das gleiche. kann auch nur anzeigen, was es findet.
<afflux> ja, klar. bin nur schon laenger nicht mehr mit ubuntu auf dem desktop und daher nicht sicher worueber lshw seine infos holt (devicekit?)
<afflux> okay, offenbar nicht.
<genodeftest1> probiert einfach mal dmidecode. bei mir funktioniert es
<monkeyD> das ding ist das ich hier auf der maschine wo ich jetzt linux drauf habe xp hatte und mit everest habe ich herausgefunden wie mein motherboard heißt, wenn everste das findet muss es linux das auch können
<LetoThe2nd> *mitseufzt*
<bekks> monkeyD: Ja, dann schreib ein Tool...
<genodeftest1> @monkeyD: was gibt denn 
<genodeftest1> sudo dmidecode --type baseboard
<genodeftest1> zurück?
<sash_> monkeyD: lshw -html > lshw.html. Wenn ich mir das anguck, seh ich mein Motherboard
<LetoThe2nd> es _kann_ ja auch gehen, wenn der hersteller brav war. es _muss_ aber nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> hört mir hier überhaupt _irgendwer_ zu?!?
<genodeftest1> ja, tu ich ;)    in meinem Fall war ASUS brav
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: ich immer :)
<monkeyD> sash_:unter welchem stichwort ist deine motherboard aufgelistet, nicht motherboard oder ?
<sash_> doch.
<LetoThe2nd> gnah. das ticket nehme wer will.
<sash_> monkeyD: http://imagebin.org/141666
<monkeyD> in der konsole finde ich kein motherboard:....
<bekks> lshw -v | grep -i board
<sash_> monkeyD: auch da. http://dpaste.de/rtmU/
<sash_> monkeyD: zum 15. Mal: Unter Umständen ist das vom Hersteller abhängig. Wenn der die Information nicht verfügbar macht, macht er sie nicht verfügbar.
<picasse>  cisco    http://informatiq-help.blogspot.com/2011/03/cisco-reseau-formation.html
<belZe> grr
<belZe> sry
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<bullgard> [Maverick] Wie ist der Dateiname des Verezeichnisses  GNOME > System > Preferences  >Startup Applications« > (Startup Applications Preferences) > Startup Programs > Additional Startup programs: ?
<derdui> Nabend zusammen, ich habe folgendes problem: und zwar verwende ich einen netgear wna 1100 wlanstick, treiber ist auch instlliert. der stick verbindet wunderbar mit dem router. allerdings brcht mir permanent das internet zusammen, vor ner woche hat es gereicht den treiber per modprobe wieder zu laden, jetzt hängt der rechner auch da. habe den treiber zwar mehrfach reinstalliert, alerdings häufen sich dich verbindungsabbrüche seit ein pa
<derdui> ar tagen. es geht zwar wieder, wenn ich neustarte, aber ne wirkliche lösung ist das auch nicht... hat jemand von euch ne idee was ich noch machen kann?
<bekks> dmesg angucken, nach einem Verbindungsabbruch.
<jokrebel> hi
<derdui> und was soll ich a rauslesen bekks?
<genodeftest1> @derdui: vielleicht steht da ein Fehler drin – oder ein kerneloops
<derdui> naja, ausser das da steht, dass firefox-bin1991 für mehr als 120 sekunden blockiert kann ich mit den restlichen meldungen nix anfangen^^ genodeftest1 
<bekks> 11Dann nopaste die Ausgabe doch mal...
<derdui> muss erst den pc neustarten^^ 
<genodeftest1> Wie kann man in Linux (oder besser: in Unix allgemein) einen Befehl starten, der nicht an die aktuelle Konsole gebunden ist?
<TheInfinity> genodeftest1: screen.
<Fuchs> & disown 
<genodeftest1> so wie mit dem Befehl 'start' unter Windows 
<Fuchs> oder screen 
<genodeftest1> Danke!
<TheInfinity> genodeftest1: mit screen kannst du sogar zu der session / der ausgabe zurückspringen
<TheInfinity> ,screen? genodeftest1
<shetlandpony> genodeftest1, Screen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> nohup
<Fuchs> nohup reicht nicht
<Fuchs> mach das Terminal zu, der Prozess wird sterben. 
<bekks> nohup befehl & und das Ding lebt weiter
<genodeftest1> und nohup ist in den coreutils, also kann ich mich darauf verlassen, dass fast jedes linux die hat?
<Fuchs> bekks: mit disown ja, ohne nicht zwingend. Und disown haette jedes Linux. (okay, nohup auch) 
<genodeftest1> kann ich disown oder nohup auch so nutzen, dass die Standardein/Ausgabe "nach oben" weiter geleitet wird, also an den Prozess, von dem ich disown/nohup starte?
<derdui> also derzeit bricht die verbindung direkt nach nem neustart zuammen... also komm ich auch nicht in die pastebin...
<yxcv> Hallo. Mir ist lyx abgestürzt und ich habe die Meldung bekommen dass die Dokumente zwischengespeichert wurden. Aber wo finde ich die? (Ich hatte noch nie gespeichert)
<derdui> aber ping google.de ergibt "unknown host" obwohl der stick mit dem router verbunden hat^^
<derdui> also bei dmesg seh ich eine zeile wo drinsteht "echo=0 < proc/sys/kernel/hung_timeout_secs/ disable thissage" hat das was mit dem ietproblem zu tun?
<mrneu> kann ich über einen apache webserver meinem root server ein reboot oder anderen befehl senden ?
<Fuchs> jaein 
<Fuchs> In der Standardkonfiguration zum Glueck nicht
<Fuchs> aber es ist technisch moeglich, wenn Du sehr gute Gruende dazu hast
<mrneu> es soll ein laufendes programm über einen link neugestartet werden z.b
<mrneu> gestartet oder gestoppt werden
<Fuchs> geht, wie gesagt. 
<Fuchs> php mit exec, via cgi geht es, via python geht es, ...
<mrneu> zugang zum webserver habe nur ich
<Fuchs> aber es ist ein riesiges potentielles Sicherheitsleck
<Fuchs> deswegen wird das ueblicherweise deaktiviert 
<mrneu> mh die htaccess datei reicht nicht als schutz ?
<Fuchs> nicht wenn man da beliebige Befehle ohne Pruefung reinhauen kann
<mrneu> das ist dumm ich dachte mir das die htaccess als schutz ausreicht
 * Fuchs erinnert sich da an die Webseite, die ein ping ausgefuehrt und ausgegeben hat.  Einfach ein ; hinten an die IP, und beliebige Befehle waren moeglich. Wie gesagt, von sowas sollte man absehen
<Fuchs> dafuer hat man ssh -c 
<mrneu> ok das dürfte normal nicht so schlimm sein denn der server steht im heimnetzwerk und nur leute die im heimnetzwerk sind könnten dann rumpfuschen
<Fuchs> was spricht gegen ssh? 
<mrneu> fehlenden kenntnis
<mrneu> ;)
<Fuchs> ,ssh? mrneu 
<shetlandpony> mrneu, SSH ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH - Weitere Infos im query ...
<mrneu> ok ich werde mich mal einlesen und bedanke mich für deine hilfe
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<yxcv> Hallo. Mir ist lyx abgestürzt und ich habe die Meldung bekommen dass die Dokumente zwischengespeichert wurden. Aber wo finde ich die? (Ich hatte noch nie gespeichert)
<sash_> Vor Allem ist das viiiiieeeeel einfacher, als da irgendwas mit php oder python rumzufrickeln.
<ch_> Ich komme nicht drauf, wie kann ich die Tastaturkürzel für evolution mail (2.30.2) anpassen ? Die Dateievolution-mail-message.xml scheint nicht mehr zu existieren.  
<nidhoegger> hi
<genodeftest1> morgen ;)
<nidhoegger> ich hab ein kleines problem: ich hab nen ubuntu server und der hostet grade nen teeworlds server. das problem ist, der stürzt am tag (warum auch immer) ca 1 mal ab...kann ich das irgendwie hinbekommen das der sich selber neustartet?
<nidhoegger> momentan starte ich ihn über ein initscript, das bei launchpad drauf war
<nidhoegger> oder muss ich das via cron überwachen ob der noch rennt?
<Fuchs> dazu gibt es bessere Dinge als cron
<nidhoegger> und was?
<nidhoegger> also ich mein, wie machen das andere server? von den anderen teeworlds servern kenn ichs das die 2 min dannach wieder online sind
<Fuchs> monit als sehr gutes Beispiel
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/monit
<nidhoegger> danke, werd ich mir zu gemüte führen ;)
<Fuchs> es ginge natuerlich auch ganz simpel mit wait, einem pid und einer || Verknuepfung, 
<Fuchs> aber sauber ist monit
<nidhoegger> sauber = gut ;)
<genodeftest1> oder einer Endloschleife – zumindest wenn sich der Prozess vollständig beendet
<nidhoegger> die PID file bleibt vorhanden
<nidhoegger> aber sonst keine ahnung
<nidhoegger> aber endlosschleife halt ich für sehr schlecht
<genodeftest1> wäre auch nur die "billigste" variante ;)
<newan> Nabend, such eine Soundkarte die perfekt unter Ubuntu läuft und dazu noch Dolby ton über SPDIf ausgibt, habe schon 2 getestet nun frag ich hier mal nach (USB, Firewire oder ExpressCard möglich)
<Deem> ,hcl? newan 
<shetlandpony> newan: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<genodeftest1> also bei mir funktioniert auch die Onboard von meinem ASUS-MB optimal
<newan> ist notebook bruch die spdif schnittstelle zum dvd schauen
<newan> hcl sind sehr wenige soundkarten aufgelistet, dachte ich finde hier mehr infos
<genodeftest1> unsere Notebooks daheim haben auch S/PDIF, hast du deines schon mal angeschaut?
<newan> und unter der ubuntu Datenbank habe ich schon 2 Soundkarten gekauft die beide aber nur pcm sound über spdif ausgeben und kein dolby
<genodeftest1> Dolby? ist doch n Codec oder?
<newan> mein notebook ist ein thinkpad t510i und hat anch meinem wissen nach kein spdif
<newan> dolby meine ich dts / AC3 mit
<newan> also von einer dvd beispielsweise
<genodeftest1> also ich kann DVDs mit Dolby und mit AC3 wiedergeben
<newan> jo ich leider nicht alle soundkarten die ich über usb angeschlossen habe werden alle als analoges stereo gerät erkannt
<newan> und darüber bekomm ich nur stereo
<genodeftest1> willst du wohl 5.1 über S/PDIF? Geht so etwas überhaupt?
<Larsolade> hi fuchs! :)
<newan> ja bei meinem alten ging es mit der internen soundkarte
<Lars___> kann mir wer helfen :)
<newan> aaber das was du hast reicht mir ja Ac3 über spdif
<Deem> Lars___: wohl kaum. wir können uns slebst kaum helfen :P
<k1l> Lars___: du kennst du die spielregeln. stell eine vernünftige frage, wenn sie mit ubuntu zu tun hat
<Lars___> ich machs ganz kurz: ich suche ein linux. für meinen desktop pc. meine hardware ist diee: e5500 3gb ram 320 gbsamsung f4 und ich mache damit thunderbird firefox pidgin ich habe mir schon mal ausgesucht, es muss 64 bit sein, es muss gnome sein es muss *deb sein, daher kommen in frage: ubuntu, debian mandriva mint
<Fuchs> falscher Kanal. 
<Fuchs> im Offtopic bitte, danke. 
<k1l> Lars___: nimm ubuntu. alles andere ist OT.
<Lars___> ok soll ich in dann ubuntu.offtopic ghen
<genodeftest1> @newan: welches von den ThinkPads hast du denn?
<genodeftest1> T510i und dann die (vierstellige) nummer
<newan> T510i genaues modell such ich gerade raus
<genodeftest1> 4313, 4314 oder 4336 (gibts offiziell)
<genodeftest1> und dann gibts noch [zahl][Buchstabe][Buchstabe] 3-stellig
<newan> NTFD4GE#4314D4G
<newan> steht drunter musste gerade schauen
<newan> laut inet kein spdif
<newan> und meine anlage hat leider kein hdmi eingang :-(
<newan> getestet hatte ich bisher die Logilink 7.1 usb soundbox und die M-Audio transit usb, beide laufen aber leider beide nur stereo unter spdif
<newan> gestete mit totem und vlc jeweils mit mehreren DVD
<genodeftest1> werden die in den Audio-Einstellungen wenigstens erkannt?
<genodeftest1> also im Reiter Hardware?
<newan> jojo als analog stereo gerät
<newan> ton kommt uch
<newan> aber immer nur stereo
<genodeftest1> Also bei "Wählen sie ein Gerät zum Konfigurieren" wird nur ein Gerät angezeigt?
<newan> mom teste gerade nochmal
<newan> genau
<montezuma> hi @ all - hab mal ne frage zu Menüs (anwendungen etc.)
<newan> da steht die m-audio transit drin
<newan> aber kann als profile nur analog wälen
<montezuma> wenn ich über Müns bearbeiten einträge ausblenden will verschwinden sie nicht
<montezuma> wieso nicht und wie kann ich dass beheben
<genodeftest1> @newan: steck das gerät mal ab und an und poste die unteren paar Zeilen von der ausgabe von dmesg
<genodeftest1> @montezuma: vielleicht hast du nicht die nötigen Rechte
<newan> [ 1233.164681] usb 1-1.2: USB disconnect, address 10
<newan> [ 1233.253413] usb 1-1.2: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11
<montezuma> @genodeftest1: der manager dazu will mir ja weißmachen, dass das bereits ausgeblendet ist - ohne Fehler
<genodeftest1> @montezuma: starte mal 'alacarte' im Terminal
<genodeftest1> @newan linux/deine Hardware scheint nicht mal zu kapieren, dass da ein Sound-Gerät angeschlossen wurde...
<montezuma> @gendodeftest1: bekomme einen Fehler
<genodeftest1> und zwar?
<newan> madfuload regelt das, das musste ich installieren damit diese Karte rennt
<montezuma> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399955/
<newan> naja seh gerade im pulse muss man auc ncoh sachen für dolby einstellen
<newan> das versuch ich mal
<montezuma> es entstehen auch keine weiteren Fehler oder Warnungen beim ändern oder schließen!
<newan> ne bringt nichts, also die Karte cheidet wohl aus, die hat mich jetzt auch zu viel nerven gekostet...es muss doch eine usb/firewire karte geben die sowas mehr oder weniger out of the box liefert
<newan> zahl auch gerne was für richtige hardware
<genodeftest1> @montezuma: probier mal alacarte neu zu installieren
<genodeftest1> @newan: ich kann dir leider nicht weiter helfen
<montezuma> @genodeftest1: ok mom ich versuchs mal
<montezuma> keine änderungen bei neuinstallation
<genodeftest1> @montezuma: hast du die Menüeinträge selbst hinzugefügt
<ch_> hallo. wie ändere ich in evolution die shortcuts ?
<genodeftest1> @montezuma: und probier mal ob update-menus  oder ein reboot etwas hilft
<bullgard> ch_: Von welchen Shortcuts redest Du?
<genodeftest1> @montezuma: und du kannst das hier probieren: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185045
<bullgard> [Maverick] Wie ist der Dateiname des Verzeichnisses  GNOME > System > Preferences  >Startup Applications« > (Startup Applications Preferences) > Startup Programs > Additional Startup programs: ?
<montezuma> @genodeftest1: nein, bis auf ein oder zwei - habe gerade herausgefunden, dass das nur in einigen rubriken ist - nur spiele zubehör system und unterh.
<genodeftest1> schau dir mal den link an, ich kann dir leider nicht mehr weiter helfen, muss pennen
<montezuma> werd n blick drauf werfen - geh jetzt erstmals ins bedd - danke bis hier hin und bye
<north123> hallo zusammmen
<north123> wer mag mir bei einem 10.10 ati overscan problem helfen?
<k1l> ,wf? north123 
<shetlandpony> north123: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<north123> Frische Installation von 10.10 auf meinem htpc, ati "treiber" authotized, 1080p eingestellt, nur nun habe ich einen schwarzen streifen ums bild herum, also ist der underscan an
<north123> den hätte ich gerne deaktiviert
<dodolinchen> hola...
<north123> leider wird mein TV als projector erkannt
<dodolinchen> kennt sich hier jemand mit soundproblemem aus?
<north123> und daher kann ich in den device prperties nicht das "sclaing option" machen wie mir die tante google verraten hat
<dodolinchen> beim skypen ist mein mikrofon total bassübersteuert, hab heute ubuntu neu installiert und alle soundeinstellungen sind wohl verstellt... -.-
<dodolinchen> jemand da?
<k1l> ,skype? dodolinchen 
<kirsten> hallihallo! ich will mir ein backup machen uns habe dafür über den esata-anschluss eine externe 750 mb große externe festplatte angeschlossen. beim Versuch die zu formatieren mit der Laufwerksverwaltung bekomme ich fplgenden Fehler:Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sde: Input/output error 
<shetlandpony> dodolinchen, Skype ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype - Weitere Infos im query ...
<kirsten> sorry, folgenden
<k1l> dodolinchen: schau mal in den skype artikel. da sind  auch hinweise zu soundproblemen
<dodolinchen> das problem ist, dass mein mikro wohl total bassübersteuert ist...
<sdx23> kirsten: Verwende am besten einen Pastebin, Link dazu gibt's im Topic.
<ch_> bullgard: ich meine die shortcuts im preview fenster. 
<kirsten> ok, soll ichs noch mal pasten?
<dodolinchen> zu meinem problem steht da nicht... -.-
<sdx23> kirsten: Ne, ich meinte für die Fehlermeldung. Las sich so, als wolltest du da noch mehr schreiben.
<kirsten> nee,nee, mehr hab und weiss ich nicht:(
<ch_> ich hab schaue gerade ~700 mails durch und ich wollte die shortcuts für nächste nachricht und rauf und runterscrollen im preview fenster auf die pfeiltasten legen.
<kirsten> ok, kann hier niemand was mit der Fehlermeldung anfangen?
<sdx23> kirsten: Die weißt gewissermaßen auf ein Verbindungsproblem hin. Die letzten 20 Zeilen der Ausgabe von "dmesg" könnten interessant sein.
<north123> jemand eine idee?
<Larssss> sdx23:
<kirsten> hier die letzten 20 Zeilen: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/349770/
<Larssss> das muss nicht sein.
<kirsten> Das mit dem Verbindungsproblem macht Sinn: Es hat auch sehr lange gedauert, bis die Platte überhaupt gefunden wurde
<bullgard> ch_: So richtig weiß ich nicht, wie ich Dir helfen soll: Diese Befehle liegen bei mir (auf meinem Thinkpad) auf den Pfeiltasten Up, Down, BildUp und BildDown.
<sdx23> kirsten: Jop, die dmesg-Ausgabe ist ebenso zu deuten. Kabel überprüfen und nachsehen, ob dein SATA-controller überhaupt Hotplug-fähig ist.
<kirsten> wie überprüfe ich, ob der SATA-controller überhaupt Hotplug-fähig ist?
<kirsten> ?
<sdx23> kirsten: Nach ihm bzw. seiner Modellnr. googeln. Falls du die nicht kennst hilft dir ein "sudo lspci", da wird der dann aufgelistet.
<ch_> bullgard: Das hätte ich auch gerne, bei mir ist es Pfeil Up,Down, space, backspace 
<ch_> bullgard: welche ubuntu und evolution version verwendest du ?
<ch_> ich hab ubuntu 10.10 und evolution 2.30.2
<bullgard> ch_  Ubuntu 10.04 und Evolution 2.28.3
<jokrebel>  gn8
<ch_> bullgard:seltsam dass die default keyboard einstellung so unterschiedlich ist.
<bullgard> ch_: Thinkpads haben oft ein paar Besonderheiten. -- Verwendest Du ein Thinkpad? Ich vermute, daß auf Deinem GNOME etwas nicht richtig mit den Pfeiltasten konfiguriert ist.  
<ch_> bullgard: nein ich hab einen sony laptop.
<Noktar> kann ich kde unter ubuntu installieren?
<Noktar> zusätzlich zu gnome
<bullgard> Noktar: Ja
<Noktar> und dann hin und her wechseln?
<bullgard> Ich spreche von einzelnen KDE-Programmen.
<ThreeM> ja
<k1l> Noktar: ja
<echo_mirage> kann ich ein fenster mit einem bestimmten titel dazu zwingen immer auf desktop nummer x zu starten?
<ch_> bullgard: wenn du bei evolution auf Hilfe->Kurzreferenz gehst was steht bei dir bei Scroll up, Scroll Down ?
<Noktar> gibts da doku zu, wie man das macht?
<ch_> Im preview pane.
<k1l> echo_mirage: devilspie und ich glaube es gibt nen compiz plugin was das kann.
<k1l> ,kde? Noktar 
<echo_mirage> k1l: ok ich guck mal ob das in der compiz config geht
<shetlandpony> Noktar, KDE ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KDE
<kirsten> hallo, ich bins noch mal. Die Laufwerksverwaltung zeigt an, dass ich 14 fehlerhafte Sektoren auf meiner Wechselfestplatte habe. Ist das schlimm?
<bullgard> ch_: Scroll up=Backspace, Scroll down=Space.
<ch_> bullgard: genau wie bei mir und trotzdem funktionieren bei dir die page up und page down tasten ?
<echo_mirage> k1l: was meinen die denn mit "viewport" ? das ist was anderes oder ?
<bullgard> ch_: So ist es.
<Noktar> ok also ich hab jetzt einfach in der synaptic paketverwaltung kubuntu desktop ausgewählt und dann feuer frei ja?
<bullgard> kirsten: Nicht unmittelbar. Bitte diese Zahl im Laufe der Zeit beobachten. Wenn sie rasch zunimmt, wird Deine Festplatte bald ganz kaputt sein.
<kirsten> ok, danke!
<k1l> echo_mirage: weiss ich auswendig nicht
<bullgard> echo_mirage: Allgemeine Definition: ""In der Computergrafik ein Blick in ein Dokument oder eine grafische Darstellung, den man mit der Sicht durch ein Fenster vergleichen kann, der sich aber demgegenüber durch das Abschneiden der Teile des Dokuments oder der Grafik unterscheidet, die außerhalb des Zeichenfensters liegen."
<echo_mirage> bullgard: kurzfassung "der sichtbare inhalt" ?
<bullgard> echo_mirage: Ja.
<Noktar> öhm wie start ich denn kde jetzt?
<Noktar> muss ich da neu booten?
<k1l> Noktar: du kannst dann im login-screen unten kde oder gnome auswählen. ob abmelden ausreicht weiss ich nicht.
<derdui> ja abmelden und im unten in der grauen leiste auf sitzungsart klicken kde auswählen @Nocktar^^
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-08
<Moritz> n
<bullgard> [Maverick] Wie ist der Dateiname des Verzeichnisses GNOME > System > Preferences >Startup Applications« > (Startup Applications Preferences) > Startup Programs > Additional Startup programs: ?
<sash_> bullgard: ins panel ziehen, rechtsklick->eigenschaften
<bullgard> sash_: Dieses Verzeichnis kann man nicht ins Panel ziehen: Bei einem diesbezüglichen Versuch reagiert es nicht darauf.
<sash_> achso, ist das schon in nem fenster drin?
<sash_> bullgard: sollte das derFall sein, dann zieh das Programm, das das Fenster oeffnet, ins Panel und schau dir das an.
<sash_> Das sind uebrigens keine Verzeichnisse. Das sind Menuestrukturen und -Punkte
<sash_> Im Zweifelsfall ist es irgendwas aus gnome-control-center.
<bullgard> "Startup Applications Preferences" ist ein Dialogfenster.
<sash_> bullgard: Das weitere Vorgehen habe ich dir soeben beschrieben :)
<bullgard> sash_: Dein Verfahren hat funktioniert. Ich habe nun die Lösung. --  Vielen Dank!
<splashote> hi, muss leider wieder auf dualboot umsteigen. nur hab ich ne LVM als /home, weshalb ich die kompletten daten migrieren muss. wie mache ich das am besten? danke!
<dreamon> Wie löscht man nur die Dateien in einem Verzeichnis, welche zwischen 20Uhr und 7Uhr erstellt wurden? 
<Guschtel> man find => ctime müsste das sein
<dreamon> Guschtel, Ah.. find .. danke
<splashote> ich google nun schon ne weile und finde keine direkt passende antwort. welches ist der sicherste und einfachste weg mein komplettes /home verzeichnis zu migrieren (erst ext. platte dann nach neuformatierung zurück auf pc) ?
<bullgard> In meinem EtherApe blitzen die meisten Netzwerkverbindungen nur kurz auf und klingen schnell ab. Wie kann man die Abklingzeitkonstante vergrößern?
<bullgard> splashote: "sicherste" und "einfachste" schließen einander aus.
<splashote> bullgard: gut, sicher
<Guschtel> splashote: man cp => -a
<Guschtel> splashote: oder rsync, oder tar oder oder oder...
<Guschtel> ,backup? splashote 
<shetlandpony> splashote, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<bullgard> splashote: Ich empfehle Dir rsnapshot, wenn Du diese Aufgabe öfter hast.
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/home_umziehen  
<Fuchs> sicher, einfach, vollstaendig. 
<splashote> bullgard: danke! Fuchs: Danke! *erleichtert seufz*
<dreamon> Ich kann mir mit -> ls | grep "1103..[2][0-4]" alle dateien anzeigen lassen die zwischen 20-24 erstellt wurden. [2][0-4] 20-24Uhr. Frage wie bring ich das noch unter das er von 00-07Uhr löscht.. Muß ich das in ein neues grep machen, oder bringt man das da noch unter? (Uhrzeit steht im Dateinamen)
<Kebap23> hi, die aktualisierungsverwaltung zeigt mir die mepfohlene aktualisierung "linux-firmware", aber wenn ich die installieren lassen will, erhalte ich fehler 404 - datei nicht gefunden...?!
<Fuchs> gib mir mal das Format des Dateinamens, das exakte, 
<Fuchs> und ja, das bekommt man noch rein
<jokrebel> hi
<Fuchs> Kebap23: da hat vielleicht ein mirror gerade probleme, spaeter noch mal probieren
<Fuchs> Kebap23: und sicherstellen, dass das aus keiner Fremdquelle ist, sonst den Betreiber davon kontaktieren
<joschi> dreamon: `rm *[2][0-4] *0[0-7]`. falls möglich wäre eine variante mit `find` wie von Guschtel vorgeschlagen aber vorzuziehen
<dreamon> Fuchs, 11030723520200.jpg YYMMDDHHMMxxxx.jpg
<IchEsseDichAuf> hat jemand ideen, wie ich zwei timestamps (hh:mm:ss) in der bash addieren könnte?
<Fuchs> dreamon:  ja, dann geht das ja ganz einfach
<tanzanux> moin, ich wollte meine Festplatte klonen mit <dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb > bekomme jedoch als Antwort <dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb> dabei werden die Platten so in Gparted angezeigt?!
<Fuchs> dreamon: grep "1103..[2][0-4].[0-7]"
<Fuchs> aeh
<Fuchs> quatsch
<Fuchs> dreamon: grep "1103..[2][0-4][0][0-7]"
<Fuchs> so
<Fuchs> sonst waeren 10-17 Uhr auch drin gewesen
<joschi> dreamon: `rm 110307[2][0-4] 1103070[0-7]`. falls möglich wäre eine variante mit `find` wie von Guschtel vorgeschlagen aber vorzuziehen
<joschi> Fuchs: das klappt so nicht ;)
<Kebap23> Fuchs: Wie kann ich die Quelle der Aktualisierung bestimmen?
<Fuchs> Kebap23: apt-cache policy <paket> 
<joschi> tanzanux: welche meldung erhältst du?
<Kebap23> Adresse ist http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-firmware/linux-firmware_1.34.3_all.deb
<shetlandpony> Kebap23's url: http://tinyurl.com/4lpxpds | 404 Not Found
<Fuchs> joschi: sicher? 
<joschi> Fuchs: ja.
<joschi> Fuchs: [2][0-4][0][0-7] matched z. b. auf 2301
<joschi> Fuchs: aber nicht auf 0600
<tanzanux> joschi: No such file or directory
<Fuchs> arg, ich war bei einer Und-Verknuepfung, was bei Uhrzeiten Quark ist
<Fuchs> man vergebe mir, ich bin muede. Ja. 
<koegs> heissen die nicht evtl. /dev/sda und /dev/sdb? oder welche version von ubuntu nutzt du?
<joschi> tanzanux: ich hoffe du hast die spitzen klammern nicht mit eingegeben…
<dreamon> joschi, ich versuchs gerade mit ls | grep 110307[2][0-4] 1103070[0-7] (um zu testen) aber funktioniert nicht.
<tanzanux> joschi: nein! ;)
<joschi> dreamon: hab ich irgendetwas von grep geschrieben?
<joschi> dreamon: benutze halt `rm -i`, wenn du erstmal schauen willst, welche dateien betroffen sind
<joschi> dreamon: oder `ls 110307[2][0-4] 1103070[0-7]`
<koegs> tanzanux: nopaste mal bitte die ausgabe von "sudo fdisk -l"
<koegs> ,nopaste? tanzanux
<shetlandpony> tanzanux: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<dreamon> joschi,  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/350009/
<dreamon> joschi, ls 110307[2][0-4] 1103070[0-7] -> gleiche Meldung
<joschi> dreamon: bisschen mitdenken am morgen wäre nicht schlecht
<joschi> dreamon: du hast doch dein dateinamenformat oben beschrieben
<joschi> dreamon: da fehlt hinten natürlich noch das "XXXX"
<joschi> IchEsseDichAuf: was hast du genau vor?
<dreamon> joschi, Vielen dank!
<tanzanux> shetlandpony: ich komme nur auf 2 Zeilen!
<Fuchs> ,bot? tanzanux 
<shetlandpony> tanzanux: ich bin ein bot ;p
<tanzanux> :)
<dreamon> joschi, warum darf ich nicht auch "ls 11....[2][0-4]" machen.. die . mag er nicht. Will das tag unabhängig machen
<joschi> dreamon: was sollen die punkte sein?
<bullgard> In meinem EtherApe blitzen die meisten Netzwerkverbindungen nur kurz auf und klingen schnell ab. Wie kann man die Abklingzeitkonstante vergrößern?
<Fuchs> nimm ? 
<Fuchs> joschi: beliebiges Zeichen, nach RegEx, allerdings in der shell halt dummerweise nicht
<Fuchs> ? geht hier sowohl in zsh und bash 
<dreamon> joschi, Der Punkt "." passt auf ein beliebiges Zeichen. 
<joschi> dreamon: nein, tut er nicht
<joschi> dreamon: die bash mag keine perl-regexe
<Fuchs> dreamon: in regulaeren Ausdruecken, in der shell hat der . leider eine andere Bedeutung. Nimm ? 
<joschi> dreamon: benutze wie von Fuchs erwähnt ein fragezeichen
<dreamon> Vielen Dank. Das hätt ich in 100Jahren nicht hinbekommen
<Fuchs> darf ich Dir also 100 Jahre meines normalen Stundenansatzes verrechnen? :> 
<koegs> mag dem bullgard mal jemand sagen, dass Etherape "Preferences -> Timings" hat :)
<dreamon> Fuchs, Was ist dein Stundensatz?
<IchEsseDichAuf> joschi: ganz einfach zwei timestamps addieren
<Fuchs> dreamon: fuer externe afaik um die 130 / std., muesste ich mal im Detail fragen, wird aber OT, war nicht sonderlich ernst und ich sollte glaub ich gleich aussteigen :) 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Wird Zeit sich selbstständig zu machen ;)
<IchEsseDichAuf> joschi: 12:34:56 + 00:15:04  => 12:50:00
<joschi> IchEsseDichAuf: möchtest du vielleicht einfach eine gewisse zeitspanne auf ein datum addieren?
<dreamon> Letzte Frage am Rande, woran erkenne ich ob ich "." oder "?" verwenden muß?
<joschi> dreamon: indem du die doku zum jeweiligen programm liest
<joschi> dreamon: es gibt nunmal verschiedene regexp-"stile"
<joschi> koegs: zu einfach. ;)
<IchEsseDichAuf> joschi: ja, genau
<IchEsseDichAuf> joschi: ich hab zwar schon mit date rumgespielt, aber so richtig weiter bin ich nicht gekommen
<joschi> IchEsseDichAuf: `date; date -d "now + 5 hours"` -> "Di 8. Mär 09:32:19 CET 2011", "Di 8. Mär 14:32:19 CET 2011"
<koegs> joschi: sag es ihm bitte, er ignoriert mich :)
<IchEsseDichAuf> joschi: ja, cool, so hab ichs noch nicht probiert %)
<joschi> IchEsseDichAuf: ist halt nur GNU date und nicht portabel, falls das ein thema ist
<joschi> koegs: ganz ehrlich? da hat bullgard einfach pech gehabt. ist doch kein kindergarten hier. ;)
<kevin_> hallo ubuntu gemeinde ich habe ein Problem mit smb4k kann mir jemand helfen ?
<TheInfinity> ,frag? kevin_
<shetlandpony> kevin_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<kevin_> gut in ordnung . Die automatische einbindung der Freigaben nach einem reboot funktioniert nicht.Der Server ist in /etc/hosts eingetragen
<TheInfinity> uff. smb4k ist nun bestimmt nicht meine spezialität
<TheInfinity> ich vermute aber dass smb4k das schlichtweg nicht in die fstab schreibt.
<TheInfinity> aber das sind nur mutmaßungen. schau mal ins log für sowas.
<kevin_> schon gemacht. fstab ist aktualisiert 
<TheInfinity> wenns in der fstab steht -> syslog
<kevin_> kleinen moment
<kevin_> ahh das hätte ich mir denken können Wlan ist zum startzeitpunkt nicht aktiv. Es scheint somit werden die einstellungen verworfen
<kevin_> gelöst. danke für den tip 
<GerhardSchr> moin
<GerhardSchr> benutzername=admin; passwort=admin; rsync -av -e `echo "'ssh -l $benutzername -j $passwort'"` 192.168.13.250:/share/MD0_DATA/users test/tag   <--- warum sagt mir rsync "rsync: -j: unknown option" wenn ich den rsync befehl ohne variablen ausführe (variablen per hand reinschreibe) dann geht es---
<GerhardSchr> ...
<LetoThe2nd> GerhardSchr: mach mal mit export bzw. lass die strichpunkte vorne raus.
<LetoThe2nd> ahne, falsch.
<LetoThe2nd> GerhardSchr: denk mal nach, _wo_ die shellexpansion stattfindet. auf welchem rechner. und dann, wo du die variablen setzt.
<LetoThe2nd> GerhardSchr: und dann schaust du noch, w du ' gesetzt hast... welche ja schliesslich den string in ihrem inneren von der expansion ausnehmen.
<LetoThe2nd> dann haben wirs :-)
<GerhardSchr> benutzername=admin; passwort=admin; echo `echo "'ssh -l $benutzername -j $passwort'"` 192.168.13.250:/share/MD0_DATA/users test/tag   <--- sieht doch gut aus...
<GerhardSchr> nur im script rafft rsync das nicht...
<LetoThe2nd> GerhardSchr: eben nicht. ich hab dir schon gesagt, wo's hakt.
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: var=foo; echo "'$var'" -> 'foo'
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: die single-quotes innerhalb der double-quotes verhindern die evaluation der variablen nicht
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: point.
<LetoThe2nd> ändert aber nichts an meinem ersten punkt.
<GerhardSchr> soll es ja auch nicht
<GerhardSchr> rsync -av -e 'ssh -l admin -j admin' 192.168.13.250:/share/MD0_DATA/users test/tag
<LetoThe2nd> was soll der zielrechner mit $password anfangen? dort findet die evaluation statt. und wenn du jetzt da ein echo rein würgst zum test, findet sie natürlich lokal statt. ergo: sieht aus, als würds gehen.
<GerhardSchr> so muss es sein
<joschi> ich würde das einfach über public key authentication abfackeln und gar keine gedanken daran weiterverschwenden
<joschi> GerhardSchr: `ssh` kennt übrigens keinen parameter -j ;)
<GerhardSchr> rsync -av -e 'ssh -l admin -j admin' 192.168.13.250:/share/MD0_DATA/users test/tag  <--- wenn ich das ausführe, dann geht es, mit den variablen nicht....
<GerhardSchr> ssh ist der ssh-client , also wird die variable nicht auf dem remoute pc benötigt
<GerhardSchr> odeR?
<joschi> GerhardSchr: was soll denn bitte `ssh -j […]` machen?
<GerhardSchr> das passwort entgegenmehmen
<joschi> GerhardSchr: wie kommst du darauf?
<GerhardSchr> habe ich gelsen
<GerhardSchr> *gelesen
<GerhardSchr> *gleich wieder da*
<koegs> mach das mit KeyAuth
<GerhardSchr> so wieder da
<GerhardSchr> joschi: wenn du willst kannst du ja mal folgendes probieren: ssh -l USERNAME -j PASSWORD HOST
<GerhardSchr> bei mir geht das
<koegs> mein ubuntu 10.04 kennt kein "-j" in man ssh
<joschi> "ssh: illegal option -- j", OpenSSH_5.5p1 Debian-4ubuntu5, OpenSSL 0.9.8o 01 Jun 2010
<GerhardSchr> koegs: in der man nicht nein...
<koegs> "ssh -j": illegal option
<GerhardSchr> hmm
<GerhardSchr> ok ich habe hier kein ubuntu...aber trotzdem komisch
<GerhardSchr> wie könnte man das passwort trotzdem mitgeben?
<koegs> nicht sinnvoll, nutze bitte public key authentication
<joschi> GerhardSchr: eigentlich ist es ein SSH feature, dass passwörter nicht per kommandozeile bzw. per environment variable übergeben werden können
<k1l> erio: kannst du mal deine verbdingun untersuchen? du hast sehr viele join/parts
<erio> k11: ja sorry - war en Update..
* k1l changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic |
<koegs> GerhardSchr: danke, support ist beendet :)
<helix_9> hallo, unter windows hatte ich frueher quark um formulare zu erstellen - was gibt es dafür unter Ubuntu?
<k1l> ,scribus? helix_9 
<shetlandpony> helix_9, Scribus ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scribus - Weitere Infos im query ...
<helix_9> thanks
<north123> jemand für mich einen tipp wie ich HDMI sourround Audio im 10.10 hinbekomme?
<GerhardSchr> wenn ich rsync über ssh laufen lasse, dann wird auf der anderen seite kein rsync gestartet oder? Weil wenn ich das rsync protokoll verwende läuft ja auf beiden seiten rsync (Wenn vorhanden) und es wird nurnoch die datei liste ausgetauscht...
<joschi> GerhardSchr: doch, auf der Gegenseite wird dann ein rsync-prozess gestartet.
<daswort> gibts es Scribus eigentlich mit schöner GTK unterstützung?
<daswort> gibts es Scribus eigentlich mit schöner GTK unterstützung?
<tm> ,geduld? daswort 
<shetlandpony> daswort: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<GerhardSchr> joschi: ok also wäre es das selbe wie als wenn ich rsync://host::freigabe benutze? gut außer das es verschlüsselt ist?
<joschi> GerhardSchr: nein. wenn du das rsync-Protokoll benutzen möchtest, muss auf der gegenseite ein rsyncd laufen
<joschi> GerhardSchr: beim tunneln über ssh wird einfach nur ein rsync-prozess bei bedarf gestartet
<GerhardSchr> joschi: mir geht es halt darum, dass nicht übers netzwerk geschaut wird, ob/welche dateien schon existieren bzw. noch kopiert/gelöscht werden müssen, dass sollte schon vor ort passieren und nur das ergebnis übertragen werden...sonst dauert es bei vielen dateien sehr lange...
<peter_pan827> Hallo Allerseits - ich vermute ich bin nicht der einzige - Ubuntu 10.04  LTS - Lucid Lynx - Flash Plugin von Firefox stürzt ab? Kennt jemand den Bugfix/Workaround?
<corvaleur> Hi, ich benutze 10.04.2 LTS 64-bit und bei ./configure wird mir angezeigt, dass AM_PROG_LIBTOOL und AC_PROG_LIBTOOL nicht gefunden werden. Ich habe aber libtool, automake, autoconf, usw. installiert. Hat jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?
<crapman> wie läst sich ein wlan gastzugang realisieren?
<LetoThe2nd> crapman: mit dmz und radius-authentifikation.
<crapman> Demilitarized Zone?
<LetoThe2nd> crapman: du kannst auch DehnungsMessZtreifen benutzen, aber mit ner demilitarisierten zone gehts besser, ja.
<crapman> nicht so zynisch;)
<LetoThe2nd> warum nicht?
<crapman> nicht der rede wert
<LetoThe2nd> crapman: fakt ist - ein brauchbarer, halbwegs rechtssicherer gastzugang ist mit ziemlichem aufwand verbunden. ansonsten: sag den leuten das PW und änders wenn sie wieder weg sind.
<crapman> also es geht um eien gastzugang für eine pension
<crapman> wo die gäste übers wlan ins netz können
<LetoThe2nd> crapman: siehe oben. machs gescheit, oder kauf nen zweiten wlanrouter, sag ihnen das passwort und hoff dass keiner mist baut.
<crapman> ne sollte schon rechtlich abgesichert sein
<LetoThe2nd> crapman: dmz, filtering proxy + radius. go figure.
<crapman> und wie siehts mit pfSense oder chilispot aus?
<LetoThe2nd> crapman: da du aber schon beim wort "DMZ" nachfragst, würde ich dir nahelegen dich an das vertrauenswürdige systemhaus deiner wahl zu wenden. dann hast du nämlich auch den schuldigen, wenns hakt.
<crapman> ws ist ein systemhaus?
<LetoThe2nd> crapman: darfst du alles im OT diskutieren - da ich hier langsam massiv den ubuntu-bezug vermisse.
<crapman> ok
<tuxampol> firefox zeigt manche Webseiten mit überlagernden Texten an ( planet ubuntuusers.de zB. )gibt's da abhilfe?
<apollo13> tuxampol: deaktivier die addons die das verursachen
<tuxampol> und welche?
<apollo13> wie wärs mit divide and conquer?
<tuxampol> umstieg auf anderen Browser?
<apollo13> wtf?
<apollo13> du sollst die kaputten addons deaktivieren
<tuxampol> apollo13 zB?
<koegs> er meinte: ausprobieren
<apollo13> <apollo13> wie wärs mit divide and conquer?
<apollo13> eigentlich nicht, dass dauert zu lang…
<apollo13> ich bin für ne binäre suche
<afflux> sichre dass du divide and conquer meinst? ^^
<tuxampol> koegs:ok ich probier
<LetoThe2nd> war halt n cooler spruch, der nach hinten losging. im prinzip sollte mans übersetzen zu "mit konzept ausprobieren"
<apollo13> afflux: ja
<afflux> nicht eher trial and error?
<apollo13> afflux: nein
<afflux> soso.
<apollo13> trial und error ist probieren
<apollo13> hälfte deaktivieren und nochmal schauen
<apollo13> wenns weiter kaputt ist die neue hälfte halbieren etc…
<LetoThe2nd> trial and error übersetzt man eher zu "konzeptlos rumstochern"
<afflux> umm... okay. haette ich nicht so genannt, aber koennte tatsaechlich passen. -> ot ^^
<apollo13> wie hieß noch schnell mal nen http sniffer der einem du urls listet?
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: xyz + grep?
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: oh, mein fehler; von aktiven tcp connections
<apollo13> letztens hat den einer erwähnt als es um proxies ging
<apollo13> urlsnarf
<LetoThe2nd> ahkay. wahrscheinlich ist urlsnarf eh ein wrapper script um tcpdump + grep ;-)
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: klar aber ich bin faul, außerdem dump tcpdump doch binary?!
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: nicht zwingend... -A z.B.
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: lol urlsnarf gibt eh nix an :/
<LetoThe2nd> hrhrh.
 * LetoThe2nd strikes.
<apollo13> im tcpdump is aber connection auf port 80 drin :þ
<apollo13> POST /services/xmlsrv/services/XmlOxo fragt sich nur was das fürn service ist :þ
<apollo13> http://enterprise.alcatel-lucent.com/?product=OmniPCXOffice&page=overview *grml* der computer telefoniert nach hause, der hält sich nimmer lang in meinem netz auf :þ
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: darf ich dir auch ein wenig mit der OT keule drohen? :P
<apollo13> hey das ist nen problem auf nem ubuntu rechner :þ bin schon still *gg*
<sprash> Webserver in einer Zeile: while(cat index.html | nc -l 80 > /dev/null); do echo -n "." ; done
<LetoThe2nd> sprash: mal wieder uns mit dem OT verwechselt?
<sprash> oh schit
<LetoThe2nd> sprash: lerns langsam mal....
<Sysopa> moin
<dauerflucher> moin, hilft mir jemand mal eben mit der anwendung der beschreibung dieser manpage http://search.cpan.org/~exiftool/Image-ExifTool-8.50/lib/Image/ExifTool/BuildTagLookup.pm auf die sprünge
<shetlandpony> dauerflucher's url: http://tinyurl.com/4fa4gu5 | &#73;&#109;&#97;&#103;&#101;::&#69;&#120;&#105;&#102;&#84;&#111;&#111;&#108;::&#66;&#117;&#105;&#108;&#100;&#84;&#97;&#103;&#76;&#111;&#111;&#107;&#117;&#112; - search.cpan.org
<dauerflucher> damn, das war eine metafrage… also anders ausgedrückt, sag mir jemand, wie ich die beschreibung in oben verlinkte manpage umsetze!
<LetoThe2nd> dauerflucher: klingt nach nem fall für... $(play a-team theme) .... #perl :-)
<LetoThe2nd> dauerflucher: oder #perl-de aber der ist eher... spärlich besetzt :P
<dreamon> Wie lass ich mir in einem Verzeichnis die letzten beiden erstellten Dateien anzeigen?
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: man ls lesen, und die sortieroptionen anschauen. das kannst noch mit head oder tail kombinieren, nach belieben.
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, tail.. super danke
<dauerflucher> LetoThe2nd: jau, danke… bin aber - wie so oft - dank einer konvetionellen suchmaschine zum ergebnis gekommen - das notwendige perl-script liegt schon im source pkg :)
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: sehr schön.
 * LetoThe2nd meinte zwar gerade den flucher, aber für dreamon ists natürlich auch schön :P
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Wenn in der Anleitung sowas steht -> --sort=WORD->    sort by WORD instead of name: none -U, extension -X, size -S, time -t, version -v 
<dreamon> "ls --sort=-t"  ??
<joschi> ls -t
<dreamon> joschi, Warum steht dann das --sort da?
 * LetoThe2nd verleiht joschi die goldene ls-manpage in printausgabe
<joschi> dreamon: lies doch nochmal die beschreibung und überleg kurz, was das "none", "size" oder "time" bedeuten könnte.
<LetoThe2nd> ich persönlich tendiere zwar zu -tl oder -tlr, aber who cares :-)
 * joschi doesn't
<dreamon> joschi, das ist schon klar..  Was ich nicht verstehe, warum in der Anleitung "--sort" steht .. Dachte das müßte man in der Syntax mit angeben. naja
<joschi> dreamon: -t ist einfach ein shortcut für --sort=time. jetzt klarer?
<dreamon> joschi, Ach jetzt.. man kann die parameter lange und kurz schreiben... nun wirds hell.
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, "ls -tlr" goil.. danke
<sprash> Wie kann ich möglichst einfach von Empathy nach pidgin wechseln, so dass meine logs erhalten bleiben?
<omani> sprash: du kannst die logs sichern und in pidgin reinschieben?
<omani> beide sind doch im html format
<sprash> ja nur weil beide im html format sind heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die auch kompatibel sind
<omani> sprash: html ist html
<sprash> ausserdem will ich alle auf einmal migrieren und nicht alle einzeln
<Styx> sprash: hast du es denn schonmal probiert?
<sprash> ne wo liegt denn der html kram. Eine export Funktion gibts bei Empathy ja nicht.
<Styx> da müsste es einen verstckten Ordner in deinem Home-Verzeichnis geben
<Styx> .empathy oder so
<sprash> ne
<Styx> und .pidgin ist der Ordner für Pidgin
<Styx> Ich benutz empathy nicht, daher kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, wie der heißt
<sprash> .empathy gitbs nich
<sprash> ja ich will Empathy auch nicht mehr nutzen, weil es halt einfach maßlos schlecht ist.
<Styx> moment
<KojiroAK> sprash: allenfalls in .config
<sprash> es gibt /.config/Empathy
<sprash> aber da stehen keine logs drin
<sprash> Ist ja auch mal wieder super schlau von den Entwicklern alles auf möglichst viele Verzeichnisse zu verteilen.
<omani> wieso viele verzeichnisse?
<omani> du nutzt ubuntu
<sprash> aha das ist in .local/share/Empathy
<sprash> also sinnloser gehts nich mehr... Wenn ich ein Chatprogramm schreibe dann gehört alles was man dazu braucht bitteschön in .Chatprogramm
<sprash> und nicht dieser dämliche wirrwar den alle neuen Ubuntu Programme da veranstalten. 
<dframe> sprash dafür ist OpenSource da. Setzt dich hin und programmiere einen Chatclient wie du ihn haben willst.
<sprash> Ja Pidgin macht alles wies soll
<sprash> wer ist auch immer auf die dämliche Idee gekommen auf Empathy umzustellen...
<k1l> sprash: ich glaube es haben alle verstanden, dass du empathy nicht magst
<sprash> ja das ist ja nicht nur Empathy... das ist ein genereller Trend der Ubuntu Entwickler alles möglichst unnötig kompliziert zu machen...
<LetoThe2nd> sprash: tu dich mit all den anderen unzufriedenen zusammen, trefft euch in #ubuntu-de-offtopic und bringt selber simplebuntu oder so was raus. ganz einfach.
<LetoThe2nd> sprash: und selbst wenn ihr das nicht macht, trotzdem bitte im OT weiterschimpfen. danke.
<Palermo> guten tag zusamen
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Sry, das ich schon wieder nerve. Eine Textdatei.. ich will die vorletzte Zeile in String A1 haben und die Letzte Zeile in String B1.. An die letzte komm ich mit tail -n 1 ran.. aber nur die vorletzte.. hmm
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: das gegenteil von tail ist head. was ne pipe ist, weisst du. go figure.
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Achso.. tail -n 2 -> und das in eine Datei und da dann head für die obere und tail für die untere? so ungefähr?
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: kannst auch machen. oder halt das von tail direkt in head pipen... what ever. hier führt die kombination zum ziel.
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: BTW - head hab ich auch schon vor studen, gleich ganz am anfang genannt. :P
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Danke.. ja das schon.. doch hab ich das in dem zusammenhang nicht erkannt.. bin nicht der schnellste.. sry
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: du kannst dir auch ein wrapper skript um beide zusammen machen und es "bodycentre", "middle", "stomach", "belly" oder sonstwie nennen. aber im prinzip nimmst du immer eins und pipst es durchs andere.
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Was mit dem pipen geht ja mit "|" kann ich denn auch verzweigen(sry weiß mich nicht besser auszudrücken) Beispiel.
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: man tee.
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Einmal mach ich  -> ls -tr *.jpg | tail -n 2 | head -n 1 -> Beim zweiten mal -> ls -tr *.jpg | tail -n 1 
<dreamon> Wenn ich das nun in der Stunde 60x mache.. freut sich die Festplatte bestimmt mächtig. 
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: dann puffer halt das ls-ergebnis irgendwo zwischen. variable, whatever. aber langsam schreit das eher nach grundkurs bashscripting als ubuntu-support...
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Ok, merci für deine Geduld. 
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: hf
<nunatak> Hallo. Aus irgendeinem Grund zonkt mir Adobe Flash die letzten Tage wieder auffallend viel herum. Zeitweise läufts gut, dann wieder miserabel. Die ZDF Mediathek bekomme ich jetzt gar nicht gestartet. FF, Chromium und rekonq bleiben beim Blackscreen...
<nunatak> Der Konqueror bringt wenigstens folgende Fehlermeldung: Fehler: http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/js/swfaddress.js: TypeError: Attempt to use a non-function object or a value as a function.
<nunatak> hat vielleicht jemand ne Idee was ich da machen kann? Nutze den aktuellsten Flash-Plugin mit 64bit
<nunatak> bzw. für 64bitz
<joschi> nunatak: http://zdfmediathk.sourceforge.net/
<nunatak> joschi: ahja, stimmt. das tool hab ich sogar bereits. schon lange nicht mehr benutzt und bestimmt noch ne ältere version. das ist ne alternative, aber keine lösung im browser. aber trotzdem danke für den tipp.
<nunatak> joschi: jedenfalls läuft damit die Mediathek ohne Probleme. Hab Version 1.6.0 
<soulman> hallo
<genodeftest> *guten morgen* ;)
<soulman> morgen
<dankobum> Ich habe über "Orte - Netzwerk" Zugriff auf ein Windows-Notebook mit entsprechenden Freigaben. Wie kann ich über die Kommandozeile mit "cp ..." Dateien auf das Windowsnotebook kopieren? Wo ist der Netzwerkpfad zu finden?
<dankobum> nicht unter /mnt und /media
<Fuchs> dankobum: da, wo er eingebunden wurde. Das Programm `mount` zeigt Dir das
<sash_> Noe, tuts nicht. Das ist unterhalb von ~/.gvfs gemountet, wenn man das darueber macht.
<soulman> eine frage kann ich ubuntu auch in meiner ps3 nutzen und wenn geht linox auch als betriebsystem
<dankobum> Fuchs: vielen Dank, ~/.gvfs war es
<soulman> zusaetzlich meinen ich
<Fuchs> soulman: nicht mehr, nein
<LetoThe2nd> soulman: wenn du noch ne alte firmware daruf hast - ja. google kann dir einiges dazu sagen. wenn nein: nein.
<genodeftest> @soulman: Stichwort jailbreak
<soulman> ich habe noch kein system
<LetoThe2nd> genodeftest: stichwort - nicht in diesem channel.
<genodeftest> dann musst du hoffen, dass trotzdem die alte Firmware drauf ist
<LetoThe2nd> soulman: dann ganz klar nein. hätte dir simpelstes googlen oder auch die wikipedia schnellstens gesagt.
<soulman> verstehe nicht
<LetoThe2nd> soulman: lesen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_3#Software
<soulman> ist in ordnung
<start> Hallo, kann mir jemand helfen? http://dpaste.com/82019
<start> Hallo, kann mir jemand helfen? http://dpaste.com/482019
<LetoThe2nd> start: also ich zumindest lesen keine reinge"rülpst"en pastes, wenn der poster sich nicht mal die mühe einer verständlich formulierten frage macht.
<Fuchs> hallo start, das gehoert eher in den Offtopickanal 
<Fuchs> ,ot? start: da kannst Du gerne fragen
<shetlandpony> start da kannst Du gerne fragen: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<start> ok
<soulman> also geht es doch bei firmware1.60 ist ubuntu ab version7.04 kompertibel
<omani> sicher "kompertibel"?
<LetoThe2nd> soulman: schön zu sehen, dass du den artikelabsatz nicht mal ansatzweise gelesen hast. ab ins OT, vielleicht mags da wer breittreten. :-)
<soulman> stimmt du hast recht  :)
<soulman> kann passieren sorry aber mit dem  ab ins....... könntest du recht haben:P
<Minipluto> ich wollte nun mal LibreOffice draufhauen. Wenn man von der Tatsache absieht, dass man bei der PPA-Methode OOo erst deinstallieren muss und bei der .deb Methode nicht, gibt es da Vor- oder Nachteile, die für die Bevorzugung einer dieser beiden  Installationsarten sprechen?
<jokrebel> hi
<genodeftest> moin, moin
<leszek> hi
<Archer98> abend
<mermshaus> Hi. Ist es jemandem gelungen, awesome wm als Windowmanager in die Gnome-Session (?) zu integrieren, so dass sich awesome halbwegs sauber in das Gnome Panellayout integriert und so? Ich habe ein wenig rumgebastelt und bekomme bisher zwar die awesome-Fensterdekorationen (also keine), aber sonst noch nicht so viel. Zum Beispiel greifen die mod4-Tastenkombinationen alle nicht und von Tiling spüre ich auch nichts. Ist ein wenig eine Metafrage, aber ich
<LetoThe2nd> mermshaus: ich hatts mal. bringt aber nichts, weil sich die mechanismen zu stark überschneiden und gegenseitig hauen.
<LetoThe2nd> mermshaus: besser ists, awesome pur zu starten und die gnome-gizmos die man haben will manuell per startskript dazu zu holen.
<LetoThe2nd> mermshaus: awesome kann die ganzen recht oben minimierten dingsdas und so auch selber verwalten, da brauchts das komische gnome-panel nicht dazu :-)
<mermshaus> LetoThe2nd: hehe Okay. Ich dachte, es wäre auf dem Notebook einfacher so herum wegen der Batterie- und WLAN-Sachen.
<mermshaus> LetoThe2nd: Aber dann probiere ich es erstmal umgekehrt. Danke.
<LetoThe2nd> mermshaus: sind doch auch nur irgendwelche applets die da laufen. und die kann dir awesome auch direkt einbinden. bei rennt einfach bei der anmeldung ein startawesome.sh ab, das den rotz startet. sieht etwa so aus: http://pastebin.com/HjsNSerU
<LetoThe2nd> mermshaus: dann sehen alle apps gnome-ig aus, der nm ist da... pack für einen mobilen rechner noch das power-applet dazu und das wars :-)
<LetoThe2nd> -> gnome-power-manager
<mermshaus> LetoThe2nd: Oki, ich probier's. Merci. :)
<Minipluto> huh? gerade habe ich LibreOffice installiert und nun gibt mir der Paketmanager die Meldung: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/linux.dropbox.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<Minipluto> a) was soll das und b) was hat Dropbox damit zu tun?
<LetoThe2nd> das leidige ding mit den fremdquellen... wird wohl eine der beteiligten gepfuscht haben :-)
<LetoThe2nd> so feierabend
<Minipluto> hätte wohl doch einfach die debs nehmen sollen :D
<Minipluto> naja die sources.list sieht schon mal ganz ok aus
<levu> hallo, ich brauche auf der CLI ein programm, das eine eingabe auf stdin bekommt, und von der zeile, in der "xy" vorkommt bis zu der Zeile, in der "abc" vorkommt, alles nehmen soll
<levu> und das soll es dann wieder auf stdout ausgeben :)
<dankobum> wie kann ich Informationen zu einer URL rausfinden (whois usw.)?
<levu> dankobum: mit whois(1), oder was meinst du?
<dankobum> ja, aber vor whois muss ich die ip-adresse zur URL rausfinden, wie?
<sdx23> levu: sed kann das. Und noch so einige andere. Müsste sogar mit bash und nem read in ner while-Schleife tun.
<levu> sdx23: danke, read und while werd ich mal probieren, daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht :)
<levu> dankobum: die IP kann man mit dig rausfinden (dig +short example.com)
<levu> dankobum: whois kommt doch mit Domains klar
<levu> sdx23: kennst du ne gute Seite zu bash programmierung? Meine Quellen sind bisher die manpage zur bash und blogeinträge, die ich über google finde und außer einsteigertutorials find ich kaum was
<Fuchs> www.bin-bash.d
<Fuchs> man denke sich das fehlende e
<levu> Fuchs: danke
<Fuchs> keine Uhr-Sache
<crisslemanissle> Hallo, ich habe ein kleines Problem: ich habe habe Pidgin unter Ubuntu 10.10 als Startprogramm über System -> Einstellungen -> Startprogramme hinzugefügt. Irgendwann wollte ich das wieder abstellen, also habe ich den Eintrag eben dort wieder gelöscht. Pidgin startet aber trotzdem noch. Ich habe bereits unter ~/.config/autostart nachgeschaut, ob dort eine .desktop-Datei zu Pidgin liegt. Dem ist nicht so. Auch in den Einstellungen von Pidgi
<levu> crisslemanissle: kann es sein, dass du aktiviert hast, dass sich gnome die laufenden programme merkt?
<Fuchs> ,512? crisslemanissle 
<shetlandpony> crisslemanissle: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<crisslemanissle> levu: nein, das ist nicht aktiviert
<sdx23> ,abs? levu 
<shetlandpony> levu: Bash Guide -> http://wooledge.org:8000/BashGuide || Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide -> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ || Deutsch-sprachiger Hilfschannel: ##bash-de [bash guide]
<crisslemanissle> oh entshculdigung
<dankobum> levu: dig habe ich gesucht, hat funktioniert
<dankobum> vielen dank
<crisslemanissle> moment, ich teile das auf. tut mir leid.
<levu> sdx23: danke!
<crisslemanissle> ich habe habe Pidgin unter Ubuntu 10.10 als Startprogramm über System -> Einstellungen -> Startprogramme hinzugefügt. Irgendwann wollte ich das wieder abstellen, also habe ich den Eintrag eben dort wieder gelöscht.
<crisslemanissle> Pidgin startet aber trotzdem noch. Ich habe bereits unter ~/.config/autostart nachgeschaut, ob dort eine .desktop-Datei zu Pidgin liegt. Dem ist nicht so.
<crisslemanissle> Auch in den Einstellungen von Pidgin habe ich nichts gefunden, was darauf hinweist, dass das Programm von sich aus startet. 
<crisslemanissle> so :)
<huelk> hallo, kann ich hier eine frage zu clonezilla stellen 
<crisslemanissle> huelk: klar kannst du, aber da das ein ubuntu support channel ist, ist nicht gesichert, dass du auch ne Antwort bekommst ;-)
<huelk> ich habe mein windows auf eine neue platte geklont und habe dafür eine 200gb partition erstellt unter windows werden jetzt 64gb angezeigt, sind die restlichen für die mft draufgegangen?
<huelk> ist eine 1tb platte mit 3 partitionen
<LetoThe2nd> crisslemanissle: knapp daneben. da dies der ubuntu-support ist, muss man damit rechnen ins OT verbannt zu werden.
<LetoThe2nd> ,ot? huelk, einfach hier rein, bitte
<shetlandpony> huelk, einfach hier rein, bitte: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<huelk> dann geh ich mal darein
<crisslemanissle> huelk: hast du beim clonen eingestellt, dass die partition an die neue partitionsgröße angepasst wurde? das geht nur in den bei den expert einstellungen.
<LetoThe2nd> huelk: da ist alles erwünscht, was eben nicht direkt ubuntu-support ist.
<crisslemanissle> Nun, bei meinem Problem scheint im Moment keiner weiter zu wissen. Ich werd dann mal einen Post im Forum absetzen.
<dankobum>  warum geht              whois `dig +short www.amazon.com`       aber        dig +short www.amazon.com | whois         geht nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> dankobum: weils einmal ein argument ist und einmal über stdin kommt?
<crisslemanissle> LetoThe2nd: müsste es nicht mit xargs klappen? Also dig +short www.amazon.com | xargs | whois    
<LetoThe2nd> mit xargs vllt. da bin ich kein kenner. ich kann nur den grund für die initiale frage nennen.
<dankobum> mit xargs geht nicht, habe ich gerade probiert
<LetoThe2nd> und so am rande... "geht nicht" ist keine fehlermeldung. die wirkliche hätte nämlich sicher ziemlich genau das gesagt, was ich auch meine.
<crisslemanissle> dankobum: wieso willst du es denn unbedingt so rum machen, wenn es anders herum klappt?
<sdx23> nicht in der Reihenfolge, das ist klar. Wenn man's richtig macht, sollte es aber in der Tat. Wennauch zunächst sinnfrei.
<dankobum> weil es mich einfach interessiert, warum   | whois   nicht funktioniert, das hatte ich zuerst versucht und wollte nun den Grund wissen, so ganz  habe ich aber trotzdem noch nicht verstanden.
<crisslemanissle> dankobum: klüger werden wollen ist natürlich eine sehr ehrbare Motivation. Leider weiß ich die Antwort aber auch nicht. ;)
<LetoThe2nd> dankobum: schreib ein script, und dann werte einmal das aus was als parameter übergeben wird. und dann ein anderes mal das, was über stdin als eingabe kommt. das ist ein unterschied. und wenn der programmierer nur eins davon vorgesehen hat, geht halt auch nur das.
<sdx23> dankobum: whois liest nicht von STDIN, wie man auch der manpage entnehmen kann. Manche andere Programme dagegen tun das, beispielsweise "cat foo - bar"
<h0ng10> join #corelan
<h0ng10> j/oin #corelan
<LetoThe2nd> ,fail? h0ng10 
<shetlandpony> h0ng10: AAH THE FAILURE IT BURNS!
<LetoThe2nd> dankobum: das sollte als grundlage für eigenforschung und wissenstransfer reichen ;-)
<h0ng10> note to myself: don't do four things at ones
<h0ng10> i mean at the same time
<LetoThe2nd> ,german? h0ng10 
<shetlandpony> h0ng10: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<dankobum> ja, vielen Dank, habe es verstanden
<levu> Wie kann ich zwei mal \n durch ein mal \n ersetzen? Weder tr "\n\n" "\n" noch sed -e "s/\n\n/\n/" funktionieren hier...
<sdx23> jop, sed nimmt nur einzelne Zeilen. Sieh mal in die man, iirc gab's nen Schalter, damit er alle zusammen nutzt und \n matchen kann.
<levu> sdx23: danke
<sdx23> levu: np
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<vitus37> hallo. habe vorhin meinen computer neu gestartet, aber die grafische benutzeroberfläche kommt nicht. nur die konsole (also anmeldung durch benutzername und passwort, etc.). wenn ich irgendein programm starten will, zB gedit, kommt eine fehlermeldung, dass das display nicht gefunden wurde (oder so, bin grade nicht daheim..). ich habe neulich etwas an der nvidea-grafikkarte herumkonfiguriert, kanns damit zusammenhängen?
<vitus37>  kann ich das system irgendwie zurücksetzen oder wie komme ich mit der konsole in die konfiiguration von nvidea?
<LetoThe2nd> vitus37: mal die /etc/X11/xorg.conf umbenennen
<LetoThe2nd> dann reboot.
<LetoThe2nd> vitus37: und ja (euphemistisch), es kann mit der rumkonfiguriererei zusammen hängen.
<vitus37> gut danke. btw ich musste herumkonfigen, weil ich sonst nen beamer nicht zum laufen gebracht hätte.
<LetoThe2nd> vitus37: nichts gegen das "herumkonfigurieren" - aber dann macht man halt vorher backups :-)
<vitus37> LetoThe2nd: hatte sogar ein backup gemacht, aber leider nur temporär, da ich ein paar tage keine probleme hatte. ;)
<vitus37> aber danke, jetzt weiss ichs fürs nächste mal :P
<dreamon> vitus37, Für Multiscreen, kann ich dir -> disper -d auto -e -> disper ist super.. 
<k1l> vitus37: hattest du vlt den treiber selbst installiert (also von der seite runtergeladen etc) und seit dem kernelupdate gehts nicht mehr?
<dreamon> vitus37, emfehlen.. 
<vitus37> nein, der treiber schien bereits vorhanden
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Alllllllerletzte String frage.. wenn ich einen string hab "1234567890" und ich will 3Zeichen ab Position 4 haben.. wie komm ich da dran.?
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: cut
<vitus37> also ich wiesss, dass ich an der /etc/X11/corg.conf was verändert hatte. aber soweit ich mich erinnere hatte ich zuletzt alles wieder zurückgesetzt. muss es mir daheim nochmal ansehen.
<vitus37> *xorg
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, echo 1234567890 | cut -b4,5,6 -> Fein. Danke
<hobe_> hallo
<hobe_> oh change rig cart
<hobe_> guten Abend
<hobe_> Hallo
<hobe_> wer hier wer da
<hobe_> ??
<hobe_> Hallo
<LetoThe2nd> hobe_: bitte stell eine ubuntu-frage.... oder sei ruhig. danke.
<hobe_> huhu
<genodeftest> niemand ;)
<hobe_> bin ich jetzt im .d e  ....de
<LetoThe2nd> hobe_: wenn du quasseln willst - #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<hobe_> oh schade und wer bist Du
<hobe_> ich brauch hilfe hier bei meinem Ubuntu
<hobe_> finde es ja sau geil, aber mein wlan funzt nicht mehr
<hobe_> hab es auf einem Sager ding notebook
<hobe_> sau gute altes Teil
<hobe_> bin oder war Win USer
<LetoThe2nd> hobe_: na dann versuchs mal mit ner in verständlichem deutsch formulierten, zusammenhängenden, nicht von 10 <ENTER>s unterbrochenen frage.
<levu> auf nem server auf dem kein X installiert ist, will ich mit convert was in ein bild reinschreiben, woher bekomm ich fonts? sind schon welche vorinstalliert ohne X?
<hobe_> seit Monaten bin ich hier dran mit meinem Linux
<LetoThe2nd> hobe_: und lass das weg, was eh niemanden interessiert und nichts zur frage tut. danke.
<hobe_> kann wer helfen mit dem wlan ist nervig mit dem Kabel in der Bude
<levu> ,frag? hobe_
<shetlandpony> hobe_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<michi_s> :) ist da jemand :)
<genodeftest> nein
<hobe_> keine ahnung sowas...ok ja dann
<hobe_> man sag ja auch guten Abend oder nicht
<michi_s> guten Abend
<LetoThe2nd> hobe_: zum letzten mal: stell eine zusammenhängende frage, die die zur hilfeleistung nötigen informationen beinhaltet. oder sei einfach still.
<LetoThe2nd> und an alle anderen: trolle bitte nicht füttern.
<hobe_> das ding hier war ja auch schon drauf , ich meine dieses IRC, dachte dann fragste wenn de nicht mehr weiter weißt
<hobe_> ich bin ein troll ok thx grins... wie kann ich da jetzt rangehen an mein wlan prob
<LetoThe2nd> hobe_: infos: ubuntu-version, rechnermodell, 32b/64b, wlankarte, hcl schon geprüft, gibts fehlermeldungen, was hast du schon versucht usw. usf.
<hobe_> bei den KAisern und Königen
<hobe_> keine NEtzwerkgeräte verfügbar
<hobe_> ich schätze denke ich hab zweierlei treiber, weil vorher hat es ja funktioniert
 * LetoThe2nd ist raus. irgendwelche first-leveler hier?!?
<hobe_> weiß nicht wo ich hier gucken muss was geb ich ein terminal `??? usw
<hobe_> system
<hobe_> einstellungen.....und dann weiter ?
<FrameFever> Während der installation von ubuntu 10.10 gibt es ein problem
<FrameFever> wenn der username mit einem großbuchstaben beginnt, gehts nicht weiter
<sdx23> hobe_: lsusb oder lspci als root in einem Terminal ausführen, das wird dir dann IDs ausgeben, nach denen du googeln oder im Wiki suchen kannst.
<Robert_Zenz> FrameFever, ja, und?
<FrameFever> obwohl alles auf "ok" steht
<levu> hobe_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN
<FrameFever> das er die eingabe akzeptiert
<hobe_> wiki danke grüße
<hobe_> oki
<mrks_> hi, wohin wird ein netzwerklaufwerk/server gemountet, wenn ich es über "Verbindung zum Server..." einbinde?
<FrameFever> was sagst du nun?
<LetoThe2nd> FrameFever: ich persönlich würd mal schauen, ob das schon als bug geführt wird (programmname ist ubiquity). wenn nicht, bug eröffnen bzw. mit dem maintainer kontakt aufnehmen.
<LetoThe2nd> mrks_: ~/.gvfs.
<LetoThe2nd> mrks_: einfach mal "mount" ins terminal, das listet alles auf.
<FrameFever> ach shit...das ist zuviel aufwand für mich sorry
<mrks_> ja richtig, hab ich überlesen bei mount
<mrks_> danke
<Robert_Zenz> FrameFever, nicht viel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/555896
<JSeann> nabend
<JSeann> wo kann ich unter gnome die sprache ändern?
<FrameFever> und im aktuellen installer ist es nicht gefixt
<FrameFever> kommt sowas dann immer erst in die nächste version?
<genodeftest> @Jseann: System -> Systemverwaltung -> Sprachunterstützung
<genodeftest> und danach logout&login oder reboot
<LetoThe2nd> FrameFever: also da steht fix released november 2010. also ists vermutlich ab 11.04 drin. ist ja nicht direkt ein showstopper im allgemeinen, also kein grund für nen backport.
<JSeann> genodeftest, danke
<levu> Gibts ausser stdout (1) und stderr (2) noch irgendwelche output streams? Ich starte ein programm mit 2>&1 > /dev/null und bekomm immer noch Fehlermeldungen
<sdx23> levu: falsche Reihenfolge. Erst 1 umleiten, dann 2 in das neue 1.
<levu> sdx23: danke
<levu> sdx23: funktioniert :)
<michi_s> n
<hobe_> sorry gerade nochmal ne kleine Frage wie komme ich als root in meinen Browser
<bekks> hobe_: Am Besten gar nicht. Als root einen Browser zu benutzen ist definitiv nicht ratsam.
<levu> ,sudo? hobe_
<shetlandpony> hobe_: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<hobe_> ok sudo
<bekks> sudo ist für einen Browser sehr unsinnig.
<bekks> hobe_: Was hast Du vor?
<levu> bekks: das pony hat geschrieben, man soll den artikel verstehen, wenn er das tut und immer noch sudo nutzen will, ist doch ok ;)
<LetoThe2nd> levu: bei solchen fällen ist sogar das zuviel.
<FrameFever> nun ja ich hab mein rechner dann augeschaltet, weil es nicht mehr weiterging
<bekks> So kann mans auch sehen, ja...
<hobe_> ich hab das hier mit dem treibern nicht verstanden..irrgentwie sowas wie systemeinstellung
<FrameFever> ist meiner Meinung ein sehr kritischer fehler
<bekks> hobe_: Und WAS willst Du da mit einem Browser als root?
<hobe_> redhat config network
<hobe_> driver loader config
<bekks> ??
<bekks> Was hat nun redhat damit zu tun?
 * LetoThe2nd ist der meinung, dass hier jemand durchgreifen sollte. mein trolldetektor glüht schon fast.
<hobe_> bin gerade bei driverloader am readen
<bekks> "lesen".
<hobe_> genau
<bekks> Was auch immer, ich bin raus aus dem Ding.
<hobe_> raus aus dem ding
<hobe_> ??
<levu> ,ops
<shetlandpony> sorry levu, you are not a known user
<levu> sdx23: bitte!
<silentsquall> Guten Tag zusammen
<silentsquall> Hat hier jemand Ahnung von mutt, msmtp und z.B. gmx?
<michi_s> ich nicht, ich wuerde aber einfach mal die frage stellen
<silentsquall> michi_s: was genau meinst du damit? Wenn hier keiner Ahnung von dem Thema hat, ist das doch für alle nur Zeitverschwendung, oder nicht?
<Gaertner> Hallo
<silentsquall> hi Gaertner
<hobe_> Hallo
<LetoThe2nd> silentsquall: nein, zeitverschwendung ists jetzt gerade. weil keiner wird sagen "ja, ich" ... dann hat er dich nämlich an der backe, auch wenn ers vielleicht nicht weiss. also: einfach frage stellen, wenns wer weiss sagt ers schon.
<Gaertner> Ich habeeine frage zum Printdrucker unter linux
<genodeftest> scheiß los
<genodeftest> ich meine schieß los
<Gaertner> ich habezeit kurzen ein fritzbox 7390 und den drucker canon mx 300
<silentsquall> okay, ich will via mutt und msmtp auf meinem eigenen Rechner Mails über meinen GMX-Account verschicken. Ich habe alles nach Anleitung eingerichtet und bekomme jetzt folgende Fehlermeldung:
<silentsquall> msmtp: der Server sendete eine leere Antwort
<silentsquall> msmtp: konnte Mail nicht verschicken (Account Gmxorg aus ~/.msmtprc)
<hobe_> pop3 serv kennw
<silentsquall> hobe_: meinst du mich? habe pro => imapS
<hobe_> nicht die Fritzbox.....server GMX
<hobe_> smpt....
<Gaertner> ist meine frage jetzt untergegangen?
<bekks> Gaertner: Du hast keine Frage gestellt.
<hobe_> entschuldige bitte
<genodeftest> ja stell sie doch endlich (sei nicht so schüchtern ;) )
<Gaertner> doch.ich stelle die gerne noch mal:Ich habe Zeit kurzen eine fritzbox 7390 und den drucker canon mx 300 undmöchte gerne den drucker als Print Drucker nutzen
<levu> silentsquall: nach kurzem googlen: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=25327
<silentsquall> levu: ich werds gleich mal testen :-D
<bekks> Gaertner: DAs ist keine Frage, sondern ein Wunsch.
<levu> silentsquall: http://goo.gl/wHOYt hier die google suche, falls du mehr quellen brauchst
<levu> silentsquall: scheint überall mit SSL das Problem zu sein
<Gaertner> beeks laut AVM anleitung soll mann ja nur den den host,Port und dann denTreiber ausfällen dann ist fertig
<silentsquall> levu: das interessante ist, dass Thunderbird, als Quelle für die Einstellungen, behauptet, dassstarttls benutzt wird
<bekks> Gaertner: WAS ist das GENAUE Problem?
<levu> silentsquall: ok, ka... musst mal gucken, vielleicht gehts ja auch *nur* mit SSL und du hasts ohne versucht oder so
<Gaertner> bekks:es geht nicht
<Gaertner> beeks:Ich habe es nach der anleitung gemacht:http://www.avm.de/de/Service/FAQs/FAQ_Sammlung/14350.php3
<bekks> Gaertner: ich heiße be_k_ks. und "geht nicht" ist keine uns bekannte Fehlermeldung.
<bekks> ,wf? Gaertner 
<shetlandpony> Gaertner: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<genodeftest> ,wf? Gaertner
<shetlandpony> Gaertner: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<silentsquall> ,wf? silentsquall
<shetlandpony> silentsquall: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Fuchs> koenntet ihr das bitte sein lassen? 
<silentsquall> LOL, welche Befehle gibt es denn noch von shetlandpony?
<FUZxxl> Hallo! Wie kann ich Photos auf der Konsole verkleinern, die verschiedene Auflösungen haben? Geht irgendwas wie convert -resize ???
<Fuchs> silentsquall: das ist kein Spielzeug. 
<FUZxxl> Hallo! Wie kann ich Photos auf der Konsole verkleinern, die verschiedene Auflösungen haben? Geht irgendwas wie convert -resize ???
<Fuchs> FUZxxl: ja, geht genau so. Oder mogrify, tut das gleiche. 
<FUZxxl> @Fuchs: Was geb ich denn ein, wenn ich 50% haben will?
<Gaertner> Ubuntu 10.04,Treiber den ich verwenden kann ist MP150
<levu> FUZxxl: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-graf/ da ist ein beispiel dabei
<levu> FUZxxl: convert -sample 25%x25% input.jpg output.jpg <-- die stelle meine ich
<tm> silentsquall: beachte bitte die channel regeln, beim nächsten mal gibt es einen ban
<Gaertner> Fehler Meldung:Drucker nicht angeschlossen
<hobe_> nimm mal anderen USB anschluss
<silentsquall> tm: gerne, was habe ich denn genau falsch gemacht?
<tm> silentsquall: lese die channel regeln :)
<FUZxxl> Ist -sample das gleiche wie -resize?
<levu> FUZxxl: lies dazu mal die manpage, die ist bei convert sehr gut
<hobe_> hast DU einen localhost für den Drucker sprich das Progr
<FUZxxl> Die sagt "-resize resize the image" "-sample scale with pixel sampling"
<hobe_> kannste im ubuntu softwarecenter bekommen
<Gaertner> wasich nicht verstehe ist warum ubnutu kein Passwort von meiner Fritzbox haben will
<hobe_> bei mir ging es so...fertig  dran läuft
<levu> FUZxxl: sample = bessere qualität, aber für mehr würd ich mal googlen :)
<hobe_> mit browser MAC drauf fertig steht hinten auf dem Gerät
<hobe_> sorry pixler
<hobe_> MAC ADRESSE
<north> hallo zusammen? wer mag moch davor bewahren vollkommen ducrchzudrehen weil ich kein 5.1 ton über hdmi bei mienem 10.10 mav bekomme?
<Gaertner> hobe: es muss doch heißen: socket://192.168.178.1:9100
<FUZxxl> levu: Danke schön! Hat super geklappt.
<hobe_> yeep genau
<mokeyD> ich habe ein video dazu gebracht immer mit vlc zu starten, jetzt will ich ein programm starten, aber dies startet auch mit vlc
<FUZxxl> @mokeyD: Was hast du denn verstellt?
<mokeyD> ich habe nur bei einem video das nicht mit vlc gestartet hat, immer mit vlc starten lassen, also als standard start aplikation eingestellt
<mokeyD> seit dem starten alle meine programme die ich runterlade auch mit vlc
<FUZxxl> hm... Ubuntu oder Kubuntu?
<mokeyD> ubuntu
<FUZxxl> Rechtsklick auf das Programm, dann Eigenschaften -> Öffnen mit. Was steht da? Und ist bei Zugriffsrechte -> Ausführen ein Häkchen?
<mokeyD> ich habe ubuntu neu installiert, müsste den fehler jetzt wieder machen
<mokeyD> aber was müsste ich machen damit es weggeht, mit was soll ich die programme starten lassen ?
<mokeyD> ein freund hat das gleiche problem und er hat das programm mit terminal starten lassen
<FUZxxl> @mokeyD: Antworte mal auf meine Frage. Dann kann ich dir auch helfen.
<mokeyD> jetzt habe ich das problem nicht
<mokeyD> also alles default
<mokeyD> das system ist keine 10 minuten alt
<FUZxxl> mokeyD: Wie hast du denn die Einstellungen geändert?
<mokeyD> befor ich ubuntu neu installiert habe nicht
<FUZxxl> Die andere Sache ist, wenn das Programm nicht als ausführbar markiert ist, hast du keine Chance.
<mokeyD> ich habe nur das video was ich runtergalden habe mit vlc immer öffnen lassen
<FUZxxl> Das ist bei heruntergeladenem Kram normalerweise nicht so.
<FUZxxl> mokeyD: Aus dem Browser? oder aus Nautilus?
<mokeyD> das ist schön und gut, aber wie kann ich dafür sorgen das es nicht mit vlc startet ?
<mokeyD> firefox
<FUZxxl> A!
<FUZxxl> Na dann... Da kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. Ich hab nämlich Opera.
<FUZxxl> War das nur so, wenn du das Programmaus der Downloads-Liste geöffnet hast, oder auch wenn du es aus dem Dateimanager geöffnet hast.
<mokeyD> wenn man eine datei mit rechterM > öffnen mit, da hat man eine grosse liste von tools, wie kann ich etwas rückgängig machen
<dauerflucher> mokeyD: Tools → Manage Content Plugins
<mokeyD> mit was startet man ein normales programm bzw mit was lässt man es starten ?
<bekks> Definiere "normales Programm".
<bekks> Ich tippe den Names des Programms oder klicke auf den Menüeintrag.
<bekks> Ganz ohne Browser.
<FUZxxl> dauerflucher: bekks: mokeyD: Gute Nacht! Ist spät.
<mokeyD> ein programm das isos auf cds brennt
<bekks> k3b.
<mokeyD> öffnen mit k3b ?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> k3b starten, iso auswählen, brennen, fertig.
<mokeyD> das ist nicht das problem, ich habe ein paket runtergeladen was man nicht installiert
<bekks> ?
<dauerflucher> mokeyD: der öffnet bei dir also ein Paket (archiv?! deb?!) mit vlc?
<FUZxxl> mokeyD: Kannst du uns sagen, was du genau geladen hast? Normalerweise sollte man immer die Sachen aus der Paketverwaltung benutzen.
<mokeyD> das habe ich nicht, habe ubuntu neu installiert, aber mein freund hat noch das problem, dachte das es eine art umgebung gibt wo man sowas rückgängig machen kann, werde mich melden wenn ich sein laptop habe
<mokeyD> vielen dank
<jokrebel> gn8
<qbi> Gibt es irgendwo eine gute Doku zu Unity?
<qbi> Also inmsb. welche Tastenkombis aktiv sind.
<qbi> Wie die eingestellt werden usw.
<mrks_> kennt und verrät mir jemand ein gutes komandozeilen-screenshot-programm mit delay und keinem save-dialog? :<
<Fuchs> scrot, import, ... 
<qbi> import
<Fuchs> delay kann man sich notfalls auch mit sleep selber basteln, scrot kann es von Haus aus, import vermutlich, wobei ich das kurz gegenpruefen muesste. 
<mrks_> import macht mir immer schwarze balken rein
<qbi> Wo sucht ihr nach Informationen über Unity? Also Doku zur Anwendung.
<splashote> nabend. ein schöner abend um meine /home-partition zu migrieren. ich versuche der anleitung zu folgen, allerdings ist die partition verschlüssel und nun kopiert er lauter .ecryptfs/...-dateien. wie mounte ich die zuvor?
<splashote> anleitung aus dem wiki mein ich
<splashote> und wie stoppe ich rsync ?
<splashote> habe das ganze nun erstmal abgebrochen. in dem ordner sind immerhin drei richtige ordner gelandet (wenn auch leer). muss ich mir also keine gedanken wegen des verschlüsselten systems machen? 
<sysdef> splashote: SIGTERM
<splashote> sysdef: danke
<splashote> ich erläuter mal kurz was ich bis jetzt gemacht habe. ich geh über alt+strg+f1 in die nichtgrafische oberfläche
<splashote> hänge die ext. platte ein auf die ich home kopieren will und starte dann rsync -avx --progress /home/ /zielort . was mich dann verwirrt hat waren die dateinamen. encrypted etc. pp. 
<sysdef> lass das -v --progress weg wenn dich die dateinamen verwirren ;)
<splashote> also funktioniert das grundsätzlich? oder muss ich das verschlüsselte home nochmal extra über ecryptfs mounten oder so?
<splashote> sysdef: selbst ohne progress zeigt er mir die dateinamen. 
<sysdef> -v ?
<splashote> ist mir auch schnuppe; nur: er kopiert .ecryptfs/fabian/.Private/ECRYPTSFS etc. und nicht /fabian/.guayadeque u.ä. -Ist das normal??
<sysdef> scheint als haettest du mal einen container angelegt. die kristallkugel gibt kein klares bild
<qwebirc59964> ist es ein container?
<splashote> sysdef: mein komplettes home-verzeichnis ist verschlüsselt, wie geschrieben. also muss ich das teil erst mounten?
<sysdef> jupp
<sysdef> oder verschluesselt kopieren und nachher benutzen wie bisher
<splashote> hm, ist der container denn nur so groß wie die dateien darin? wohl leider nicht und darum geht es mir.. 
<splashote> och ne... jetzt gibt's probleme mit der platte: unable to enumerate USB device on Port 
<qwebirc59964> dann muss du wohl das ding entschlüßelt mounten
<splashote> ja, war gerade auf dem weg dahin..
<levu> mein udev bekommt immer wenn ein script fertig ist wieder ein add event, warum feuert das das add event, kann das was mit mount/unmount zu tun haben?
<splashote> ich könnt heulen. device descriptor read/8 error -110 keine peile was da los ist. 
<splashote> ok, selbstheilung hat gewirkt. versuche nun mal den container zu mounten
<splashote> ich krieg's nicht gebacken das teil zu mounten. hat mal wer nen link für ne passende anleitung? DANKE!
<splashote> tja, keine ahnung wie mein passphrase ist. kann ich die irgendwie zurücksettzen? mein user-pw hab ich ja
<levu> splashote: bei was deine passphrase?
<splashote> levu: beim mounten von .ecryptfs. ich probier es nun aber wie hier beschrieben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Einrichten#Homeverzeichnis-uncodiert
<levu> splashote: ok, ... da kenn ich nicht so aus :/
<levu> splashote: noch viel Glück :)
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-09
<vizque> nabend
<vizque> ich habe mal eine frage zu WLAN. Ich habe mir ein neues Notebook gekauft (Toshiba L670D-105) und und 10.04 darauf installiert. Die Verbindung mit meinem Heim-WLAN hat auch wunderbar geklappt und ich sehe im Router-Web Interface das Notebook in der DHCP-Clientliste. Nur werden jetzt komischerweise GAR KEINE Daten übertragen. Ich kann weder einen der anderen Rechner im Netzwerk anpingen noch eine Internetverbindung
<vizque>  aufbauen, ich sitze jetzt schon den ganzen Tag dahinter und finde einfach den Fehler nicht. Kann mir bitte jmd helfen?
<vizque> keiner?
<ring0> sorry, kein wlan vorhanden hier
<vizque> schadeschade
<ring0> vielleicht zu einer zeit, wo mehr leute wach sind ;)
<luchs> vizque: Wenn es mal ging, mußt du was verändert haben, damit es nicht mehr geht, da ist ein Ferndiagnose schwierig, was war denn die letzte Aktion, bevor es nicht mehr ging?
<luchs> luchs, hast du es mal ohne die anderen Rechner probiert? Zeigt ifconfig -a alles korrekt an?
<vizque> es ging noch nie das notebook ist neu, die 10.04er installation ist neu
<luchs> achso, hatte das dann falsch verstanden "Die Verbindung mit meinem Heim-WLAN hat auch wunderbar geklappt und ich sehe im Router-Web Interface das Notebook in der DHCP-Clientliste."
<luchs> Also nimmt de rrouter die Verbindung nicht an, passwort? Schon mal ein einfaches probiert? wpa, wpa2?
<vizque> tut mir leid das hätt ich wohl besserr formulieren müssen, das ist wirklich leicht missverständlich
<vizque> luchs doch er nimmt das passwort an, und ich kann zum netzwerk verbinden, ich bekomm auch eine ip zugewiesen
<vizque> aber dennoch gibt es keine kommunikation die über das hinaus geht, das ist ja das ärgerliche
<vizque> ich verstehe nur absolut nicht, wie ich mit dem netzwerk verbunden bin aber dennoch nichts gesendet oder empfangen werden kann
<luchs> also kannst du den router mit dem Notebook anpingen? Oder sogar in das webinterface gehen?
<vizque> nein, luchs, ich habe versucht den router anzupingen aber es klappt nicht, genau so wenig kann ich aus dem netzwerk den laptop anpingen, aber anmelden am netzwerk klappt irgendwie
<luchs> Das scheint nur so, wenn ich mich mit dem router korrekt verbinden kann, also SSID und pw stimmen, muß auch ein ping gehen. Verstecke ISSD können auch Probleme machen. aber da scheint wohl was mit dem gateway nicht zu stimmen.
<vizque> kannst du mir bei der lösung des problems irgendwie helfen?
<luchs> Ausser noch in das log zu schauen, fällt mir dazu nichts mehr ein. Da ich seit Monaten kein ubuntu mehr nutze kann ich auch nicht in meine configs schauen, die sehen hier anders aus, zmal ich wicd bevorzuge.
<vizque> hmmm
<luchs> vizque: Geht es denn wenigstens mit einem lankabel problemlos?
<vizque> mit dem lankabel geht es
<vizque> naja dann schmeiss ich ubuntu mal wieder runter ich brauch den rechner übermorgen wieder für die uni und da kann ich nicht riskieren das da irgendwelche probleme auftreten... schade naja ich werds am wochenende nochmal versuchen und dann auch sicher nochmal hier her kommen =)=
<vizque> gut nacht
<bullgard> EtherApe zeigt, daß mein Rechner Verbindung hat mit 192.219.30.200. Wie kann ich heraubekommen, welchem Gerät die Adresse 192.219.30.200 gehört?
<luchs> bullgard: Ich glaube nicht, das Du mit "Aceldama Systems" eine Verbindung haben möchtest.
<luchs> bullgard: Gib die Adresse einfach mal in deinem browser ein.
<bullgard> luchs: Guten Morgen! Ich habe den Namen "Aceldama Systems" noch nie gehört.
<luchs> bullgard: moin, ich auch nicht, sieht sehr merkwürdig aus.
<bullgard> luchs: Aber wenn ich diese Adresse in meinen Firefox eingebe, dann erscheint "Aceldama Systems". Kannst Du mir das erkären?
<luchs> bullgard: Nun weißt du wen die ip z.Z. gehört, wolltest du doch wissen.
<bullgard> luchs: Das ist doch eine "lokale" Adresse gemäß IANA-Konvention, oder irre ich mich da?
<luchs> bullgard: Kannst du dir mit einem einfachen whois anschauen, über wen das geht.
<bullgard> luchs: Meinst Du '~$ whois 192.168.30.200'? Das gibt das aus, was ich erwartet habe: "This block is used as private address space.  Addresses from this block can be used by anyone without any need to coordinate with IANA or an Internet registry. Addresses from this block are used in multiple, separately operated networks."
<bullgard> Und hilft mir natürlich nicht weiter.
<luchs> bullgard: Naja, mehr soll man ja auch nicht erfahren, OrgName: United Church of Canada in Toronto, wenn die homepage ein impressum hätte wüßte man mehr, aber das ist vom Besitzer sicherlich nicht erwünscht.
<luchs> So, genug ot hier, glaub ich :)
<bullgard> luchs: Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe!
<luchs> np
<C_A_M> moin
<OnkelZorn> Guten Morgen. Ich habe folgende Frage bitte. Wenn ich unter Ubuntu 10.10 etwas downloade, Windows98 Software, Treiber usw... Kann ich diese dann auch unter Windows98 einsetzen? Ubuntu ist ja als NFTS und Windows98 läuft über ein FAT32 Festplatte. Oder ist das kein Problem?
<LetoThe2nd> OnkelZorn: "Ubuntu ist ja als NFTS und Windows98 läuft über ein FAT32  Festplatte
<LetoThe2nd> ... hä?
<OnkelZorn> Ubuntu nutzt doch das NFTS System wie Windows 2000, WinXP usw...
<LetoThe2nd> OnkelZorn: also ubuntu kann auf ntfs und fat ohne probleme lesen und schreiben. was win98 damit dann macht... wurscht
<LetoThe2nd> OnkelZorn: völlig falsch.
<k1l> ,partitionierung? OnkelZorn 
<shetlandpony> OnkelZorn, Partitionierung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LetoThe2nd> OnkelZorn: es gibt auch dateisysteme, die nicht von microsoft sind. und solche nutzt ubuntu. vor allem ext3/ext4.
<OnkelZorn> Die Frage lautet, kann ich Datein, die ich jetzt runterlade unter Windows98 nutzen. Unter Windows98 habe ich kein Internet. Ich muss die Treiber also über Ubuntu downloaden.
<mgolisch_> evtl hat er ja dieses wubi oder wie das heisst
<LetoThe2nd> OnkelZorn: ausser natürlich du hast ne wubi-installation, dann liegt die natürlich auf ner ntfs-partition. aber nur als image, und da drin ist wieder ein ext-system.
<mgolisch_> OnkelZorn: sicher
<mgolisch_> schieb es einfach auf das fat32 laufwerk
<LetoThe2nd> OnkelZorn: und die antwort ist: speicher sie wohin, wo du sie mit win98 erreichen kannst.
<OnkelZorn> Tut mir leid wenn man Frage falsch formuliert war.
<OnkelZorn> Ich werde eine Windows98 Treiber und Software CD anlegen wollen. Wo halt alles das drauf kommt, was für Windows98 wichtig ist und auf meiner SE Version von Windows fehlt.
<OnkelZorn> Auf jeden Fall Danke ich euch für die Hilfe.
<OnkelZorn> Ich muss gestehen, das mich das Handbuch zu Windows98 verunsichert hat, dort wird von FAT und FAT32 gesprochen und das Dateien unter FAT32 mit einem FAT System nicht mehr laufen usw...jedenfalls hat es mich mehr verwirrt als aufgeklärt. 
<LetoThe2nd> OnkelZorn: bottom line: speicher die dateien von ubuntu aus auf eine fat-platte, die win98 erreichen kann. der rest ist don't care für uns.
<niklasfi> hallo, ich habe ein problem: und zwar wenn ich mit 2.6.35-27 hochfahre, dann bleibt ubuntu bei den lila screen hängen, obwohl es schon die "busch"-musik gespielt hat... ansonsten tut sich auch nichts. wenn ich mit 2.6.35-25 hochfahre, dann funktioniert alles
<bullgard> niklasfi: Eine Frage endet mit einem Fragezeichen.
<Deem> bullgard: haarspalterei bedeutet nicht unbedingt, dass man haare spaltet.
<niklasfi> bullgard: ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich eine frage habe, sondern, dass ich ein problem habe... aber man könnte sich natürlich jetzt fragen, was die Urache dessen ist und wie man es beheben kann
<niklasfi> *dessen = problem nicht, dass ich keine frage gestellt habe
<Deem> niklasfi: du köntest mal mit dem 2.6.35-27 kernel booten und dann per Strg+Alt+F1 in ein tty wechseln und dir da mal die syslogs anschauen. vorallem die xsession logs
<niklasfi> Deem: danke. das mit f1 wusste ich nicht. wann genau muss ich das drücken?
<Deem> niklasfi: kannst du eigentlich sobald dein gdm startet drücken
<Deem> btw hast du auf f1-f12 ttys. auf f7 oder f8 liegt dann nochmal dein xserver
<niklasfi> ok. bis dann mal... ich denke ich melde mich dann mit den ergebnissen.
<niklasfi> also strg-alt-f12 habe ich am ende schon nochmal gedrückt (nachdem die musik erklang) es hat sich aber nichts getan
<Deem> niklasfi: es gibt auch ttys auf denen ubuntu "mitloggt" die kann man nicht benutzen. welche das jetzt allerdings sind kann ich dir nicht sagen. einfach mal f1-f12 ausprobieren
<carabinieri> Moin! Habe folgendes Problem. Musste gestern mein System neu aufsetzen, da mich Plymouth nach einer Änderung ausgesperrt hatte und ich auf der Kommandozeile nicht fit bin, um die Änderung rückgängig zu machen. Wie dem auch sei, jetzt hatte ich aus versehen eine FATPartition unter /dos eingebunden. Dies habe ich im nachhinein geändert und jetzt kommt beim Systemstart immer: Konnte /dos nicht finden, drücken sie s um fortzufahren od
<carabinieri> er M für manuell. Ist etwas nervig, deswegen hätte ich gerne die Meldung weg. Nur Wie?
<niklasfi> was habt ihr noch gesagt? da war der computer schon am herunterfahren
<k1l> steht sie noch in der fstab drin?
<k1l> ,fstab? carabinieri 
<shetlandpony> carabinieri, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LetoThe2nd> carabinieri: /etc/fstab ändern? im einfachsten fall einfach die zeile beseitigen?
<carabinieri> Ok. danke erstmal, gebe gleich noch Rückmeldung
<Deem> niklasfi: es gibt auch ttys auf denen ubuntu "mitloggt" die kann man nicht benutzen. welche das jetzt allerdings sind kann ich dir nicht sagen. einfach mal f1-f12 ausprobieren
<niklasfi> Deem: jetzt habe ich nochmal mit 2.6.25-27 gestartet und alles funktioniert... scheinbar war der pc noch etwas verschlafen. aber am anfang hat er 2x in Folge das gleiche problem gehabt. naja... jetzt scheint es weg zu sein
<niklasfi> danke!
<leszek> hi
<Sysopa> moin, ich glaube, ich bin mit meinem xruns/Latenzproblem unter Kubuntu 10.10 etwas weiter - bei lspci stehen alle onboardkomponenten (folglich auch nvidia-Grafikkarte, Soundkarte, USB-Controller) auf latency=0 - wäre zumindest plausibel für mich, wenn das mein Problem wäre...
<carabinieri> Vielen Dank! Hat geklappt!
<gzor> exit
<gzor> ups
<gzor> fc
<OnkelZorn> Kann ich unter Ubuntu eine Dos Partition einrichten?
<LetoThe2nd> OnkelZorn: ja. aber mach bitte vor jeder art umpartitioniererei ausreichend backups.
<TheInfinity> und das dazugehörige dateisystem nennt sich FAT. :)
<LetoThe2nd> OnkelZorn: die meisten partitionierungstools haben wundervolle zweitverwendungszwecke als massenvernichtungswaffen für daten.
<LetoThe2nd> ,gparted? OnkelZorn, und dann mal hier schauen
<shetlandpony> OnkelZorn, und dann mal hier schauen, GParted ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GParted
<LetoThe2nd> ,partitionierung? OnkelZorn, und da so ganz global
<shetlandpony> OnkelZorn, und da so ganz global, Partitionierung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung - Weitere Infos im query ...
<OnkelZorn> Mache ich, Danke.
<OnkelZorn> Ich kan keine der Seiten aufrufen. Weder die Downloadseite von Gparted noch die von Laufwerksverwaltung. Unbekannter oder nicht unterstützter Adressentyp.
<Deem> hö? o_O
<Deem> OnkelZorn: btw. das is keine downloadseite. gparted is schon bei ubuntu dabei
<OnkelZorn> Ja, jetzt sehe ich das auch.
<danie878> mein ubuntu stürzt immer ab (halber bildschirm friert ein, andere hälfte wird weiß), wie aktivier ich den memtest booteintrag?
<apricot> gibt es eine Möglichkeit für verschiedene Desktops 'unterschiedliche' Hintergründe festzulegen ?
<apricot> Ubuntu 10.10 Gnome 2.32.0
<leszek> apricot: in Gnome direkt nicht meine ich
<apricot> leszek, gibts da externe tools ?
<Sysopa> Hm... was mache ich (unter Kubuntu 10.10) gegen Renderfehler auf dem Desktop bei ausgeschalteten Desktopeffekten? (sobald die aktiviert sind, hab ich keine Fehler mehr)
<leszek> apricot: sicherlich, aber die arbeiten meines wissens halt so, dass sie beim umwechseln des desktops das wallpaper neuladen für gnome. Sprich da gibts keinen cache und das lädt halt immer den desktop neu
<apricot> das ist uninteressant. Hab nämlich compiz laufen und die Arbeitsflächen z.B. auf dem Würfel zum drehen
<Deem> apricot: meinst du mit mehreren bildschirmen? wenn du nämlich mehrere xsever hast kannst du das jedem xserver getrennt sagen
<apricot> hab auch 2 Monitore mit xinerama. Aber ich meinte je Arbeitsfläche einen Hintergrund - nicht je Monitor 
<apricot> In KDE gehts
<leszek> apricot: ja in kde geht das
<leszek> da wird das mit verschiedenen aktivitäten realisiert, e16 und 17 können das auch
<mcnesium_> kann mir jemand sagen, warum das verzeichnis .gnupg in meinem home root gehört und ob das so sein muss?
<joschi> mcnesium_: du hast gpg vermutlich mal mit sudo aufgerufen und nein, das sollte nicht so sein
<crapman> kann man mit vinagre auf windows rechner zugreifen?
<h3nning> crapman: laut den screenshots auf der herstellerseite ja
<crapman> ist vinagre für lokale netzwerke gedacht?
<h3nning> crapman nutze ist in meinem LAN allerdings gehts soweit ich weiss auch ueber das inet. benutze es aber nur unter linux untereinander und hab keine erfahrungen mit win
<mgolisch_> crapman: wenn da ein vnc server laeuft wohl schon
<mgolisch_> aber bei allem neuer 2000 gibts rdp also wuerd ich fuer verbindungen zu windows rechnern eher sowas wie tsclient oder gleich rdesktop verwenden
<crapman> aber die verbindung ist ungesichert oder?
<mgolisch_> crapman: ja vnc ist nicht verschluesselt
<crapman> und tsclient und rdesktop?
<mgolisch_> crapman: was hast du denn vor?
<crapman> auf ein windows rechenr übers inet zugreifen
<smt> kennt jemand ne gute software um meinen rechner als (analog) telefon zu nutzen (oder ne brauchbare anleitung wie man asterisk entsprechend konfiguriert)?
<mgolisch_> teamviewer?
<crapman> gibt es ds für ubuntu?
<ViRUS> Ich habe Probleme mit meinem Areca 1220 Controller. Das Raid hab ich jetzt mit den areca tools initialisiert, arcmsr ist geladen, aber trotzdem vermisse ich irgendwie die notwendigen block devices.
<ViRUS> Hat jemand eine Idee was noch fehlen könnte. Als Distro benutze ich z.Zt. Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<mgolisch_> jo
<mgolisch_> ist theoretisch am einfachstens da man nix forwarden muss oder irgendwelchen scheiss mit ssh tunnel oder sonstwas
<mgolisch_> kannst dir auf der webseite das runterladen als .deb datei
<mgolisch_> funzt super bei mir unter ubuntu
<crapman> ok danke
<six> Hallo alle
<Deem> wie kann ich denn per shell rebooten, wenn ich bei "init 6" oder "shutdown -r now" nur ein Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler
<Deem> bekomme?
<erio> Deem, versuch mal halt
<Deem> erio: dasn server.. ich will den net runterfahren
<Deem> ich will den nur rebooten
<erio> Deem, reboot
<Deem> selbes spiel
<Deem> Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler
<mgolisch_> sudo ?
<erio> Deem, plattenproblem?
<Deem> mgolisch_: bin als root angemeldet, ja
<Deem> erio: keine ahnung. wie schon gesagt. isn server.
<Deem> gibts einen prozess den ich killen kann, damit der server neustartet?
<erio> Deem, gehen denn andere Befehle?
<Deem> htop is der einzige befehl, den ich eintippen kann
<Deem> geb ich uptime oder screen -r ein, hängt sich die konsole auf
<erio> Deem, dann w?rde ich sagen hast du ein gr??ers Problem
<Deem> ich würde sagen ein reboot würde ausreichen. aber rebooten is ohne befehle in der shell garnicht so einfahc
<mgolisch_> naja das input output error wuerd ich denken heisst er kann diese binaries/scripts nicht lesen von der platte
<mgolisch_> filesystem put?
<mgolisch_>  echo 1 > /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq
<mgolisch_>  echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<mgolisch_> das als root ausfuehren sollte die karre neu starten
<mgolisch_> das haengt aber nix aus das macht einfach nen sysrq reset
<Deem> joa. scheint geklappt zu haben
<Deem> shell is tot
<mgolisch_> fragt sich nur ob er nun wieder kommt, wenn nicht muss halt wer vor ort mal schauen
<mgolisch_> oder so
<Deem> joa. is weg. dann schauen wir mal ob er wieder hochkommt... wenn nicht muss ich bis nächste woche warten
<Deem> ok. er kommt nicht wieder hoch. da is wohl was kaputt
<gzor> Hi, kennt sich hier wer mit der xorg.conf aus?
<gzor> Ich will gerade ein Monitor konfigurieren, und in dem tutorial steht das man folgendes reinschreiben soll: http://paste2.org/p/1292439
<gzor> Nur, weiß ich nicht was HorizSync und VertRefresh für Werte sind, und wo ich die für meinen Monitor auslesen könnte. Hat jemand ne Idee?
<ms_> hallo, ich nutze die doky startleiste (2.0.7). ist so eingestellt, daß sie nur sichtbar ist, wenn ich mit der maus drüberfahre.
<ms_> ist es möglich die leiste auf tastendruck anzuzeigen?
<hanseatic> j #ipfire
<mgolisch_> gzor: schau im manual des displays?
<mgolisch_> gzor: und geht es ohne das nicht? oder warum willst du das manuell angeben?
<Deem> ich glaube via xrandr kann man diese werte auslesen
<gzor> hmm manual hab ich grade nicht in reichweite...  ich guck mir mal xrandr an... danke für die Hilfe :)
<Deem> gzor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR
<gzor> jo bin ich schon drauf ;)
<iob> ich habe das problem das ubuntu unter dem grafischen modus sich immer aufhängt, im text modus läuft es stabil... hab ne riva tnt2 - gibts da noch vom hersteller treiber für fürs aktuelle ubuntu oder sonst eine idee wie ich die crashes beheben kann?
<leszek> iob: probier mal den vesa treiber
<iob> leszek: ich bräuchte da schon etwas mehr details :) bin ubuntu-anfänger
<leszek> iob: du musst die xorg.conf anlegen und bearbeiten, mehr dazu hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer?redirect=no#xorg-conf
<leszek> sry hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer?redirect=no#xorg-conf-2
<Deem> also in der hcl sthet die karte mal nicht drin
<leszek> Deem: ich glaub der proprietäre Nvidia 71.86.xx unterstützt noch tnt2
<leszek> xorg sollte auch nen treiber mitbringen
<iob> mhm, wie beende ich den x-org server? hab noch nen login screen, will da aber nich drin rum klicken sonst stuert es noch ab
<ViRUS> iob, Ctrl+Alt+F1, dann kommste auf 'ne console. Dort einloggen und gdm beenden: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ms_> huhu jungs und mädels - falls welche da sind - gibts für docky nen shortcut mit dem ich das dock ein/ausblenden kann?
<iob> leszek: also nouveau in der xorg.conf vesa reinschreiben?
<iob> +anstatt
<leszek> ja
<leszek> falls das zu langsam ist kannst du es auch mit nv probieren
<iob> mit vesa passiert garnix... flackert nur kurz
<iob> das selbe mit nv
<iob> mhm ich kann vesa und nv auch nicht modproben, aber keine ahnung ob das damit etwas zu tun hat 
<mgolisch_> nein
<mgolisch_> die haben keine kernel module
<mgolisch_> das ist normal
<iob> kann es sein das ich den vesa oder nv treiber nicht installiert habe?
<apollo13> klar, nen rm kann so ziemlich alles entfernen
<Deem> iob: die sind bei einem normal installierten ubuntu immer mit dabei
<Deem> allerdings kann man die duchaus per rm entfernen :D
 * Sysopa wirft mal fdisk und mkfs in den Raum
<iob> Deem: das habe ich sicherlich nich gemacht, aber x hat mir ne komische fehlermeldung an die backe geworfen wo ich das mit nv oder vesa starten wollte...
<iob> mal gucken, das stuert manchmal erst nach ner stunde arbeiten unter x ab, mal nach 5 minuten
<Deem> iob: regle nr. 1: user sagen immer, dass sie nichts gemacht haben. Dies glauben wir ihnen nie. =P
<Deem> Sysopa: aua. pass doch auf
<Sysopa> Deem: hrhr
<iob> Deem: zu viel dr house geguckt? der glaubt seinen patienten auch nie!
<Hans-Bit> Moin Leute
<Sysopa> iob: Dr House ist der einzig wahre Arzt in dieser ganzen abgedroschenen Fernsehwelt
<sdx23> Die House-Diskussion darf gerne im Offtopic weiterlaufen, Jungs ;)
<Hans-Bit> mit welchem Befehl kann ich unter Ubuntu wieder Gruppen aus den Ordnerrechten entfernen. Hab bisher nur was gefunden, wie man die Gruppen editieren kann. Möchte diese aber komplett raus haben. Also irgendwie "remove group xxx" oder so^^. Gibts da sowas?
<bullgard> Mein EtherApe 0.9.8 zeigt alle Netzwerkverbindungen nur aufblitzend an. Welchen Zeitprameter muß ich erhöhen, um das zu ändern? Diagram Refresh Period, Averaging time, Diagram Node Timeout, Node Traffic Timeout, Node Protocol Statistics, Link Traffic Statistics, Link Protocol Statistics, Global Protocol Timeout? 
<sdx23> Hans-Bit: Wenn eine Datei nicht einer speziellen Gruppe gehören soll, setzt man normalerweise die Besitzer-Hauptgruppe als Gruppe.
<bullgard> s/Zeitprameter/Zeitparameter/
<shetlandpony> bullgard meant: Mein EtherApe 0.9.8 zeigt alle Netzwerkverbindungen nur aufblitzend an. Welchen Zeitparameter muß ich erhöhen, um das zu ändern? Diagram Refresh Period, Averaging time, Diagram Node Timeout, Node Traffic Timeout, Node Protocol Statistics, Link Traffic Statistics, Link Protocol Statistics, Global Protocol Timeout? 
<iob> Sysopa: trotzdem sollte man (vielleicht gerade ihn) auch nur in massen geniessen
<Hans-Bit> also ich hab nun ein ordner, wo nun schon eine gruppe ist weil ich diese mal hinzugefügt habe. Wie nehme ich diese nun raus?
<sdx23> Hans-Bit: wie gesagt, die Hauptgruppe des Besitzers als Gruppe setzen. Es ist nicht möglich, dass gar keine Gruppe gesetzt ist.
<Hans-Bit> Gut wenn ich nun die Besitzergruppe setze, wird die alte Gruppe dann überschrieben?
<iob> wie war das nochmal, eine datei konnte nur einen besitzer, aber mehrere gruppen haben? oder auch mehrere besitzer?
<sdx23> Hans-Bit: ja.
<Hans-Bit> also kann ein ordner immer nur eine Gruppe haben?
<sdx23> iob: Eine Datei/Verzeichnis hat eine Gruppe und einen Besitzer, im Normalfall. Will man mehr, gibt es ACLs, was man aber im Hausgebrauch praktisch nicht braucht.
<bullgard> Hans-Bit: "Möchte diese aber komplett raus haben" klingt so, als ob Du Dich nicht gründlich mit Gruppen befaßt hast. Sei sehr vorsichtig! i.) Du verschenkst Sicherheit. ii.) Ganz leicht funktioniert Dein Ubuntu nicht mehr.
<splashote> hi, will in ner live-umgebung unter 10.04 backintime installieren aus der stable ppa installieren. klappt mit backintime-common, aber nicht mit -gnome: "Hängt ab: meld but it is not installable" irgendwelche tipps?
<daswort> cd oder usb?
<sdx23> splashote: meld installieren? 
<splashote> sdx23: gibt kein paket diesen namens, daswort cd
<daswort> meine das live-medium
<sdx23> splashote: es gibt ein Programm diesen Names.
<daswort> kannst du überhaupt was installieren?
<daswort> zb htop?
<ScuM666_> o man diese ubuntu one ist echt nen Krampf
<ScuM666_> nach aktivierungs-Orgie versteh ich jetzt nicht wie ich mein gekauftes Album nun auf meine Festplatte kopieren kann
<ScuM666_> im ubuntu one-Folder in Nautilus ist dieser Ordner nicht
<ScuM666_> weiß jemand wie das funktioniert?
<daswort> das sync automatisch in einen versteckten ordner!
<daswort> deamon muss natürlich laufen
<ScuM666_> aah ok habs gefunden danke. Aber warum sieht man das nicht als normaler User?
<daswort> sieht man doch strg+h
<daswort> oder bei nautilus in den erweiterten einstellungen immer sichbar machen1
<ScuM666_> jaja hab ich ja.
<ScuM666_> aber ich meinte warum wird sowas erst versteckt?
<ScuM666_> versteckte Dateien anzeigen ist ja eben nicht für den "normalen" Gebrauch gedacht
<daswort> damit der pöse raubkopierer es nicht findet? KA!
<ScuM666_> achso :)
<genodeftest1> gute Frage.... melde einen Bug und schau was die Entwickler antworten
<genodeftest1> vielleicht gibt es auch keinen und es war nur ein Versehen
<daswort> ist aber bei musikplayer mit bibliotheken auch egal wo sich die musik findet und syncen mit mp3-player geht auch über den
<ScuM666_> die Website von Ubuntu one zerschießt auch bis zur unbrauchbarkeit wenn man den more-Lin bedieht und man sharen klickt
<daswort> kannst ja mal auf answer fragen, da lesen die entwickler schneller mit (oder supporter) als bei lunchpad (hehe wortspiel)
<ScuM666_> dann verschiebt sich die Navi entweder nach oben die nach dem zuklappen auch nicht wieder erscheint
<daswort> bei dir vielleicht bei mir klappt alles super welcher browser? Ich nutze ja Opera
<ScuM666_> wenn se damit Geld verdienen wollen müssen die noch einiges verbessern. Das füllt sich für mich an wie ne frühe Alpha
<ScuM666_> daswort: Firefox
<daswort> hast aber auch erst jetzt angefangen oder? Ich finds ja nicht so schlimm aber kein vergleich zu Dropbox, aber die hatten ja auch mehr zeit und das war / ist deren primäres Ziel
<ScuM666_> mit Ubuntu One hab ich erst heute angefangen Dropbox hab ich über nem Jahr im Einsatz
<daswort> Dropbox ist auch Äonen älter...
<daswort> Gibt aber nette Scripte zum verschlüssel…
<daswort> (für beide natürlich)
<ScuM666_> nutz du das intensiev und wenn ja für was? auch Kontakte und so?
<daswort> one?
<ScuM666_> ja
<daswort> nicht wirklcih hab nur ein device und für links im web hab ich nen webserver
<daswort> oder meinst du verschlüsslung?
<ScuM666_> ok ne das meinte nicht verschlüsselung
<daswort> habe hat bisher gut funktioniert.
<daswort> Bist du generell neuer Linux User?
<ScuM666_> ne seid 2002
<daswort> uBUNTU AB?
<ScuM666_> ne erst SuSE dann Debian und dann ubuntu
<daswort> in welchem jahr falls man fragen darf?
<ScuM666_> was  meinst du in welchem Jahr? wie bereits geschrieben Linux im Allgemeinen ~2002
<daswort> ne ubuntu
<ScuM666_> ab 2006
<daswort> sorry ich werde gleich meine lange Tastatur anschließen, dann werden auch die fragen länger und eindeutiger
<ScuM666_> ist schon ok ... bei meiner Nachlese ist mein Geschriebenes auch recht verwirrend ;)
<ScuM666_> andere Frage/Problem
<daswort> Ja? Ich leihe dir mein Ohr!
<ScuM666_> kann es sein das nen PCI-e Raidcontroler den Ruhezustand stört
<splashote> daswort: ja, cd. sdx23: aber nicht bei mir in synaptik.. es sind zwei pakete installiert die ich als treffer bei "meld" gezeigt bekomme und für die es updates gibt, die update ich jetzt mal
<ScuM666_> hat nämlich vorher super funktioniert aber etwa seid dem ich 2 zusätzliche Platten mit nem Controller eingebaut hab klappt es nicht mehr
<splashote> sdx23: wo bekomme ich "meld" denn?
<daswort> ich würde sagen ausbauen und schauen obs wirklich daran liegt. Könnte aber sein.
<daswort> splashote: in der Paketverwaltung :-P
<ScuM666_> ok könnt ich mal machen ... aber nicht mehr heute ... trotzdem danke :)
<ScuM666_> meld mich wieder wenns das ist und ich frage wie ich das trortdem beheben kann
<daswort> ich merk gerade das mein monitor vergilbt
<ScuM666_> Nikotin? :)
<daswort> redshift
<daswort> weder rauche noch trinke ich , das bekommt auch meinem Computer
<ScuM666_> ok war nur spaß ;)
<daswort> aber das programm ist echt super
<ScuM666_> was redshift ist nen Programm? was macht das
<daswort> Das passt die Farbtemperatu anhand des Standortes und der Uhrzeit (resp. Sonnenstand) an. Sehr angenehm für die Augen.
<daswort> ist in den Quellen, probier es doch aus.
<sash_> Was hat die Uhrzeit mit den Lichtverhaeltnissen in geschlossenen Raeumen zu tun? :P
<ScuM666_> ok hört sich net an. Dabei fällt mir ein das jemand mir auch Tageslicht-LEDs beschaffen wollte für meine Deckenbeleuchtung die man über Software auch die Lichtkraft anpassen kann
<daswort> naja bei einem raum ohne fenster ist das schon was anderes
<daswort> hey das letzte Spaceshuttle ist gerade gelandet. Die Crew wurde von Obama und Shattner geehrt/beglückwünscht
<splashote> daswort: bei meiner 10.04 live-cd ist kein meld in synaptic zu finden.
<srtu> weiß jemand wie ich bestimmten dateien, icons zuweisen kann? also wie bei *.mp3 das notensymbol
<daswort> splashote: kannst du denn andere dinge installieren?
<daswort> srtu: das einfachste ich die datei einfach zu ersetzen alles andere macht keinen spaß weil unötige arbeit
<ScuM666_> srtu: wenn du auf ne Datei rechts klickst
<ScuM666_> bei Grundlegend auf das bestehende Symbol klicken
<splashote> daswort: ja, geht. 
<daswort> das gilt aber nur für eine datei @ ScuM666_  srtu 
<ScuM666_> und dann das individuelle aus Nautilus suchen
<srtu> @ScuM666 ja das kenne ich, wird aber dann nur speziell für die datei übernommen und nicht global bei allen
<daswort> splashote:  was wolltes du noch mal installieren *duck*
<daswort> wie schon gesagt srtu , aber wenn es nur für einen benutzer sein soll einfach das set dublizieren und das eine icon ändern
<daswort> bzw. sinds mehrere weil verschiedene größen
<srtu> @das wort OK du meinst jetzt das was in Embleme auszuwählen ist?
<daswort> ne man geht in /usr/share/icons und wechselt die aus (hoffentlich habe ich das richtige verzeichnis getroffen *hoff*)
<srtu> ok ich guck mal
<srtu> mh das kanns net sein, wenn ich in "embleme" eins auswähle, ist das bei ner anderen datei der selben endung immernoch als text datei markiert
<srtu> und ich will ja net das text datei symbol austauschen
<splashote> daswort: brauchst dich nicht ducken ;) ich will backintime aus der stable-ppa installieren, dafür soll ich "meld" installieren
<daswort> doch schon aber ich  hatte keine lust zu scrollen *duck*
<daswort> ne embleme sind die kleinen symbolde die auf ner datei hängen (nautilus seitenleiste --> embleme)
<daswort> splashote: wie wäre es einfach rsync zu nutzen?
<splashote> du hattest mir schon im forum weitergeholfen. es geht nun darum, dass ich mein BiT-Backup in die Neuinstallation einspiele (ging um Win7 etc.) ich würde das eigentlich lieber mit BiT machen.. 
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<k1l> splashote: meld ist im univers-repository, schau nach, ob es angehakt ist
<splashote> daswort: ok, mach ich, danke
 * daswort informiert hiermit alle das gerade star trek auf zdf_neo läuft
<splashote> daswort: gute idee, das war's wohl. danke!
<k1l> daswort: wir haben extra einen offtopic channel für stammtischgespräche und offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<srtu> also nochmal wie kann ich einer dateiendung ein icon zuweisen
<srtu> ich hab jetzt in /usr/share/icons
<srtu> zwar jede menge icons, das welches genutzt werden soll ist sogar vorhanden aber nautilus nutz es nicht
<Gezeitenwurm> Hallo zusammen, wie bekomme ich es hin, dass ich in liferea ein Abonnement hinzufüge und dieses dann auch in Google Reader drin ist?
<Gezeitenwurm> umgekehrt bekomme ich es hin.
<genodeftest1> @srtu: ab- und anmelden damit nautilus restarted wird
<srtu> naja das icon war schon vorher da, ich hab ja noch nix gemacht
<srtu> aber ich glaub ich muss das in den theme ordner verschieben
<genodeftest1> aso
<srtu> die liegen in /usr/share/icons/hicolor
<srtu> sollten aber dann doch in /usr/share/icons/humanity-dark/apps liegen
<srtu> ach ich probiers einfach
<k1l> srtu: im theme ordner sollte nen mimes ordner sein. und dort dann das .svg austauschen.
<srtu> ahh merci
<srtu> thx
<jokrebel> namd
<weezerle> hat jemand ne ahnung wie ich unter ubuntu einfach testen kann ob meine tor-exit-node funktioniert? frage mich ib ich vom router ggf. noch weitere ports tunneln muss oder sowas (bin weitestgehend noob)
<daswort> wir kann ich bei weechat die an- und abmeldungen von Usern kürzen?
<k1l> http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/weechat_faq.de.html#filter_irc_join_part_quit
<daswort> super, vielen dank k1l muss ich nicht noch irgendwie die einstellungen sichern?
<Gamoder> Kann man eig. irgendwie ordentlich mehrere Skypeinstanzen aufrufen?
<Gamoder> sorry, fc
<daswort> ja ein Windowsuser :-P
<Gamoder> Nein, Fedora hier :-)
<apollo13> dann bist du hier falsch
<Gamoder> Sag ich ja
<daswort> herrgott wo ist da denn der unterschied, also bei fedora und skype?
<Gamoder> Wenn es jemand hier beantworten will: gerne :-)
<daswort> Wie speichere ich die momentanen einstellungen bei weechat?
<daswort> warte lieber bis skype das skype kit fertig hat und die community seinen eigen client schustern kann
<daswort> nutzt doch mumble (wenn du nur feste gesprächspartner hast) da ist die Quali vieeel besser!
<Gamoder> und benötigt Portweiterleitung
<daswort> Gamoder:  neinst du mumble?
<apollo13> Gamoder: stimmt doch gar nicht
<Gamoder> oh
<Gamoder> Müsst ich mal ausprobieren dann
<apollo13> der mumble server muss natürlich irgendwie erreichbar sein
<apollo13> aber das müssen die skype login server auch…
<apollo13> Gamoder: achja, eigentlich braucht skype ja port forwards wenn die nicht udp hole punching machen würden
<apollo13> aber selbst das verlässt sich darauf, dass ein externer koordinationsserver von allen clients erreichbar ist; stichwort skype masternodes -- die komiker haben das in den client einkompiliert; dort steht auch eine unserer uni ips drin weil die so ne gute anbindung haben :(
<daswort> Wie speichere ich die momentanen einstellungen bei weechat?
<bullgard> daswort: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/weechat
<Sysopa> moin
<d4r1os> hi all
<daswort> hy d4r1os 
<d4r1os> nicht viel los hier heute
<thesignal> hallo leute!
<Sysopa> moin
<daswort> send thesignal trough the galaxie!
<thesignal> ich hab auf meinen medienpc ubuntu 10.10 aufgesetzt, und über hdmi meinen plasma angeschlossen
<thesignal> allerdings schaff ich es einfach nicht das flimmern wegzubekommen
<thesignal> gibts da nen tipp? / trick?
<Minipluto> thesignal: was denn für ein Flimmern?
<Fuchs> welche Graphikkarte mit welchem Treiber, wo tritt das Flimmern auf, mit welcher Aufloesung und Wiederholrate wird der betrieben? 
<thesignal> hm. schwer zu beschreiben, einzelne pixel zeigen andere farben, und das ganze bild ist unruhig
<thesignal> also
<thesignal> graka is ne geforce 210, nvidia treiber
<thesignal> bei 1920 x 1080
<thesignal> und 24hz
<Fuchs> dann waere ich mal dankbar um einen nvidia bug report
<Fuchs> (bei angeschlossenem TV) 
<thesignal> wie komme ich zu dem?
<Fuchs> sudo nvida-bug-report.sh
<thesignal> mom
<thesignal> blödes update :/ 5 min dann kommter
<daswort> Fuchs: das ist ja bequem, gibts das auch für ATI?
<Fuchs> daswort: nein
<Fuchs> thesignal: kein Stress 
<daswort> schade
<levu> hier werden keine libnotify nachrichten mehr angezeigt, wie aktiviere ich das wieder? Wo gibts da Einstellungen?
<thesignal> ähm... Fuchs: wo liegt die logfile vom bugreport?
<Fuchs> da, wo Du den Befehl ausgefuehrt hast, in der Regel ist das Dein Home
<thesignal> hab sie schon
<thesignal> soll ich sie hier drinnen posten? is ja n bisschen viel
<thesignal> Fuchs: soll ich sie hier drinnen posten? is ja n bisschen viel
<LetoThe2nd> ,paste? thesignal 
<shetlandpony> thesignal: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<thesignal> thx
<thesignal> Fuchs: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/351010/
<daswort> wie speichere ich die offenen channels, sodass die bei nächsten start wieder aufgerufen werden? #weechat
<Fuchs> thesignal: das EDID von Deinem Panasic TV scheint an einigen Orten leicht fehlerbehaftet, eigentlich nicht da, wo es Probleme machen sollte, aber die Chance ist da, dass auch andere Teile davon nicht so umwerfend sind
<Fuchs> thesignal: Betrieben wird der aber mit 50Hz, so am Rande
<tm> daswort: eigentlich mit /save, aber es gibt noch auf freenode einen weechat channel, vielleicht solltest das mal nachfragen
<thesignal> Fuchs: mit 50hz in den einstellungen gehts aber auch nicht :/ und fullhd wird ja nur mit 24hz angezeigt hab ich glesen, oder?
<Fuchs> thesignal: aktuell wird er mit 50Hz betrieben
<Fuchs> meint zumindest die Logdatei
<daswort> achso damit werden also auch die channel gespeichert?
<daswort> achso damit werden also auch die channel gespeichert? @ tm
<thesignal> Fuchs: unter ubuntu sind 24hz eingestellt, der tv selbst stellt immer auf 50hz, ich kann bei den einstellung am tv nur zwischen 100 und 50 entscheiden
<tm> daswort: ich nehme das mal an, genaueres erfährst du aber sicherlich im weechat channel
<thesignal> und mit macbook + adapter sowie vorherigem win7 hats geklappt, nach treiberinstall
<Fuchs> thesignal: der Treiber betreibt den mit 50Hz. _Wo_ in Ubuntu hast Du das eingestellt? nvidia-settings oder das komische Ubuntutool? 
<daswort> tm oki und herzlichen dank
<Fuchs> thesignal: wenn das komische Ubuntutool: nimm nvidia-settings
<thesignal> nvidia settings
<Fuchs> immerhin 
<tm> daswort: ansonsten in den manpage von weechat schauen :)
<daswort> da steht nichts und bei /help auch nur das einstllugen gespeichert werden aber nciht welche
<thesignal> Fuchs: noch ne idee?
<Fuchs> thesignal: ja, eine
<Fuchs> thesignal: Du koenntest unter Windows mit dem Treiber das EDID auslesen und dem Linuxtreiber manuell fuettern, 
<Fuchs> thesignal: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/260.19.12/README/xconfigoptions.html  << UseCustomEDID
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/5ujhudq | Appendix B. X Config Options
<thesignal> Fuchs: dann müsst ich win wieder aufsetzen ? :/
<Fuchs> thesignal: Du kannst die Werte auch manuell uebersteuern, aber ich waere da etwas vorsichtig
<Fuchs> ,XServer_Modelines? thesignal 
<shetlandpony> thesignal, XServer_Modelines ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer_Modelines - Weitere Infos im query ...
<thesignal> Fuchs: vorsichtig?
<Fuchs> thesignal: Du kannst halt den Fernseher mit Werten ansteuern, die er nicht darstellen kann
<thesignal> hm
<thesignal> Fuchs: also einfach rumexperimentieren, aber nichts kaputtmachen? :P
<Jetek> Fuchs: Hast Du mal die Auflösung 720p probiert ?
<TheInfinity> ,bot? shetlandpony
<shetlandpony> Ich weiss das schon :P
<TheInfinity> ,bot? thesignal
<shetlandpony> thesignal: ich bin ein bot ;p
<thesignal> oh :D
<thesignal> ok leute danke für den versuch
<d4r1os> bye
<Gezeitenwurm> Hallo, kann ich Teile des Dateisystems (z.B.  /usr) auf eine USB Platte auslagern? Wenn ja, wie?
<levu> Gezeitenwurm: du musst die USB Platte als /usr mounten
<levu> Gezeitenwurm: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<Gezeitenwurm> @levu: Danke, schau ich mir an.
<k1l> Gezeitenwurm: man kann prinzipiell alles woanders hinmounten. ob es sinn macht ist die andere frage. was passiert, wenn die usb-platte nicht dran ist? etc..
<niklasfi> hallo, kann sich jemand mal das https://gist.github.com/862995 hier angucken? ich verstehe gerade die berechtigungen nicht. 1. Was ist best practise, wenn man mit /var/www arbeitet? Ich habe mir jetzt mal gedacht, dass ich www-data das ganze gehören lasse, ich mich aber der gruppe www-data hinzufüge. Wäre es andersherum vielleicht besser (Mir gehören die dateien, www-data ist group?) Naja. Zum eigentlichen Problem: Ich w
<niklasfi> ürde gerne einen order x in /var/www/phunky erstellen. phunky gehört www-data www-data und ich bin in auch in dieser gruppe. nur leider darf ich nicht, obwohl group write recht auf dem ordner hat. Kann mir das jemand von euch erklären?
<daswort> Gezeitenwurm einen Buchstabenstring  schenk: <string> Der Name ist einfach zu ****.
<Gezeitenwurm> @k1l: Stimmt schon. Hab  hier allerdings einen Plugcomputer, dem geht im eingebauten Speicher (500 M) der Platz aus.
<Gezeitenwurm> @daswort: ??
<levu> Gezeitenwurm: ohne /usr startet er nicht mehr, ich wuerde /home auslagern
<daswort> Einfach toll der Name @ Gezeitenwurm 
<Fuchs> ,ot? daswort 
<shetlandpony> daswort: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Gezeitenwurm> levu: Home wird bei dem Plug Computer nicht verwendet, hat Größe 0
<levu> Gezeitenwurm: was ist denn ein Plug computer? In /home sind doch alle Benutzereinstellungen und Daten der Benutzer
<k1l> Gezeitenwurm: und da läuft nen ubuntu? mit X oder als server?
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: wahrscheinlich hat er nen sheeva- oder guruplug. die werden auf wunsch mit ubuntu 9.04 geliefert.
<LetoThe2nd> furchtbar outdated, verhackt und eigentlich total unbrauchbar.
<Gezeitenwurm> levu: Ich hab hier einen Tonido Plug, dass ist wahrscheinlich ein Sheeva Plug Computer (Steckdosencomputer :-) )
<levu> Gezeitenwurm: ah, ok
<LetoThe2nd> Gezeitenwurm: und da drauf läuft.. was nochmal genau? bitte lsb-release und uname -a in ein pastebin.
<k1l> vor allem ohne updates. das wäre ganz mies als 
<Gezeitenwurm> LetoThe2nd: Wie du schon geschrieben hast: Ubuntu 9.04
<daswort> @ shetlandpony schon verstanden ist aber schwer wenn die betreffende Person nicht drinne ist!
<LetoThe2nd> Gezeitenwurm: ich will das trotzdem sehen. bitte danke.
<levu> ,bot? daswort
<shetlandpony> daswort: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Keba> hmm, ich will mir in meinem gnome-terminal abstellen, dass <F1> die hilfe aufruft, das menü zu tastenkombis ist leicht zu finden, dort kann ich auch andere werte als f1 eingeben -- wie kann ich es auf "Deaktiviert" eingestellt
<Keba> s/eingestellt/einsstellen?/
<shetlandpony> keba meant: hmm, ich will mir in meinem gnome-terminal abstellen, dass <F1> die hilfe aufruft, das menü zu tastenkombis ist leicht zu finden, dort kann ich auch andere werte als f1 eingeben -- wie kann ich es auf "Deaktiviert" einsstellen?
<Gezeitenwurm> LetoThe2nd: Was willst du trotzdem sehen?
<levu> Keba: klicken, dass da steht "eingeben" dann backspace drücken
<LetoThe2nd> Gezeitenwurm: das, was ich nannte. ich würds einfach gern sehen.
<Keba> levu: ahh, backspace ist der "special key", wunderbar danke :)
<levu> Gezeitenwurm: er meinte lsb-release und uname -a
<daswort> Auch Machienen und Programme brauchen Zuneigung ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Gezeitenwurm: und, aus eigener erfahrung: die verka**te 9.04-version die marvell da verbrochen hat gehört so in etwa zum schlimmsten, was sich jemals selbst ubuntu nannte. tu dir selbst den gefallen, klopfs runter und hau ein debian oder so was drauf.
<Gezeitenwurm> LetoThe2nd:
<daswort> Eine nicht ganz ot-Frage: Wenn es micro-Blogging gibt (160 Zeichen), gibt es auch mini-Bloggung so mit 300-500 Zeichen? Würde mich doch echt interessieren, find 160 arg wenig.
<Gezeitenwurm> LetoThe2nd: Sorry, hatte ich überlesen. Bei lsb-release meint das Teil, dass es den Befehl nicht kennt
<LetoThe2nd> daswort: eine völlig-ot-frage. siehe also #ubuntu-de-offtopic.
<levu> Gezeitenwurm: cat /etc/lsb-release
<LetoThe2nd> Gezeitenwurm: siehe levu, oder lsb_release -a als befehl.
<jokrebel> bye
<Gezeitenwurm> LetoThe2nd: lsb_release: http://pastebin.de/15953 
<Gezeitenwurm> LetoThe2nd: uname: http://pastebin.de/15954 
<BoMBaSTiiQue> moin moin 
<LetoThe2nd> Gezeitenwurm: danke. bestätigt in etwa das, was ich vermutete. siehe meine rat von eben.
<levu> ist hier zufällig ein me-tv Entwickler?
<BoMBaSTiiQue> hab n prob
<k1l> ,wf? BoMBaSTiiQue 
<shetlandpony> BoMBaSTiiQue: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Gezeitenwurm> LetoThe2nd: Mit dem verquarksten Ubuntu hast du wahrscheinlich Recht. Aber 1. Kenn ich mich zu wenig damit aus und weiß deshalb nicht, wie ich da was anderes drauf bekomme und 2. fehlt mir da glaub ich ein Stück Hardware um was anderes drauf zu bekommen.
<BoMBaSTiiQue> würde gerne Jdownloader auf mein rechner kriegen .. hab aber n problem .. ich finde es nicht im repo .... kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen .. bin noch n beginner
<k1l> ,jdownloader? BoMBaSTiiQue 
<shetlandpony> BoMBaSTiiQue: jdownloader hat einen FAQ auf der entsprechenden Webseite.
 * LetoThe2nd hat das problem eindeutig als prellende '.'-taste identifiziert. nächstes ticket!!!
<BoMBaSTiiQue> ja kenn mich damit nicht aus sry .... bin greenhorn 
<BoMBaSTiiQue> hab heute zum ersten mal ubuntu installiert
<Fuchs> BoMBaSTiiQue: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/jdownloader  << bittesehr
<k1l> BoMBaSTiiQue: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/jdownloader  und bitte lies dir nicht nur oben die verlinkten grundlagen durch, sondern beachte auch die achtung-kästen.
<Fuchs> BoMBaSTiiQue: inklusive Installationsanleitung
<LetoThe2nd> Gezeitenwurm: meine güte, das ding ist furchtbar... nicht mal ein sd-slot
<Gezeitenwurm> LetoThe2nd: Ich glaube da braucht man einJTPlug oder so was
<LetoThe2nd> Gezeitenwurm: hau's auf ebay und hol dir was richtiges :-)
<BoMBaSTiiQue> Fuchs, soll ich mir nun das OpenJDK oder sun-java6-jre installieren? ... hab letzteres nicht gefunden im repo und weiß auch nicht wie ich "Fremdquellen" benutze
<Fuchs> ,fremdquellen? BoMBaSTiiQue 
<shetlandpony> BoMBaSTiiQue, Fremdquellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? BoMBaSTiiQue 
<shetlandpony> BoMBaSTiiQue, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<levu> BoMBaSTiiQue: oben sind 4 Grundlagen erwähnt in dem JDownloader artikel
<LetoThe2nd> Gezeitenwurm: ne, im ernst - zeug da auszulagern ist imho mehr als nur kontraproduktiv. stripp es lieber, und bau dir ein script, welches ein chroot, oder ähnliches auf einen usb-speicher macht und dann da dein grösseres environment hat. oder pivot_root... oder eben gleich was 'gscheids', wie der bayer sagt.
<levu> ciao
<LetoThe2nd> Gezeitenwurm: man kann das ding sicher auch ohne zusätzliche hardware umbiegen, aber ist für anfänger halt etwas arg fehlerträchtig.
<BoMBaSTiiQue> Fuchs, kannst du mir evtl. die Befehle sagen, hab leider nicht mehr so viel Zeit und wollte noch über Nacht den jdownloader laufen lassen, wäre echt nett wenn du mir die Befehle sagen könntest, ein wenig bei der Hand nehmen halt
<LetoThe2nd> Gezeitenwurm: das problem ist, dass bei dieser ver***** ubuntu-version /usr unverhältnismässig gross ist in relation zum speicher. deswegen der naheliegende gedanke, es auszulagern. aber ein auf usb ausgelagertes /usr ist definitiv nicht zu empfehlen.
<Fuchs> BoMBaSTiiQue: sorry, nein. Aber ggf. jemand anderes
<LetoThe2nd> BoMBaSTiiQue: ratschlag. gleich ins bett gehen, morgen früher aufstehen und die gewonnene zeit morgen zum lesen und verstehen der artikel nutzen.
<Gezeitenwurm> LetoThe2nd: Hab auch grad im Internet eine Anleitung gefunden, wie man debian per USB drauf bekommt.
<BoMBaSTiiQue> Ja, die kann ich mir dann bookmarken. Wäre wirklich freundlich wenn mir jemand entgegenkommt und mir dabei zur Seite steht, habe wirklich gerade nicht die Zeit 4 Wiki Seiten durchzulesen und dann steht auch nicht fest ob ich das dann schaffe, bin froh dass die Installation ohne Probleme verlaufen ist :<
<LetoThe2nd> Gezeitenwurm: würd ich mich ranhalten. der debian port ist zwar auch nicht optimal, aber zumindest nicht so arg verhunzt und wird auch aktiv gepflegt.
<Gezeitenwurm> LetoThe2nd: Wollte das Teil nur als verbrauchsgünstige Torrentstation, eventuell noch als Netzwerkspeicher. Dafür schien es mir ausreichend.
<LetoThe2nd> Gezeitenwurm: alles ok, das ubuntu das da mitgeliefert wird ist trotzdem schrott.
<Gezeitenwurm> LetoThe2nd: Vielleicht probier ich mich mal an debian. Danke für deine Hife und Info
<k1l> Gezeitenwurm: grade, da 9.04 keine updates mehr erhält, würde ich eh zu einem upgrade oder einem besser angepassten distri raten.
<LetoThe2nd> BoMBaSTiiQue: so läuft das hier nicht.... und da jdownloader sicher nicht lebensnotwendig ist, hältst du's auch eine nacht ohne aus. komm morgen wieder wenn du die artikel gelesen hast.
<BoMBaSTiiQue> LetoThe2nd: Wo kann ich denn nachfragen wenn ich unter Zeitdruck stehe?
<sash_> BoMBaSTiiQue: Bei kostenpflichtigem 24/7-Support.
<LetoThe2nd> BoMBaSTiiQue: probieren kannst du's überall. aber wie gesagt - die wenigsten leute werden deinen sogenannten jdownloader-entzugs-zeitdruck als ausreichendes argument sehen, dir die eigeninitiave abzunehmen und dir das zeug vorzukauen.
<BoMBaSTiiQue> Dabei ist Ubuntu doch absolut kostenfrei
<BoMBaSTiiQue> Gilt das nicht für Support?
<sash_> BoMBaSTiiQue: Aber weder in Foren, noch im IRC oder auf Mailinglisten.
<LetoThe2nd> BoMBaSTiiQue: kostenloser support bedeutet, wir supporten wie wir wollen. kostenpflichtiger support bedeutet, wir machen was du sagst.
<sash_> BoMBaSTiiQue: Wir sind alle freiwillig hier und ueber Tag auch sher aktiv :) 
<LetoThe2nd> BoMBaSTiiQue: da du im moment nichts zahlst, sagen wir dir: geh ins bett, und beginne morgen mit neuer energie und elan, dich mit der materie zu befassen.
<BoMBaSTiiQue> sash_: Gut, aber zumindest sagen wie ich Fremdquellen installiere kannst du mir sagen oder muss ich vorher 4 Wikiseiten durchlesen
<LetoThe2nd> BoMBaSTiiQue: linux/ubuntu bedeutet immer, dass du eine gewisse geistige und initiative leistung bringen musst. wenn du das nicht willst - bist du einfach damit schlecht beraten.
<BoMBaSTiiQue> Leider geht mir jetzt schon die Zeit flöten, muss gleich weg :(
<LetoThe2nd> ,fremdquellen? BoMBaSTiiQue, mal wieder. und es ist eigentlich nur eine
<shetlandpony> BoMBaSTiiQue, mal wieder. und es ist eigentlich nur eine, Fremdquellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<BoMBaSTiiQue> Und was davon ist nun elementar um mir jdownloader zu installieren?
<k1l> BoMBaSTiiQue: es ist doch alles im jdonwloader artikel erklärt oder weiter verlinkt.
<LetoThe2nd> BoMBaSTiiQue: siehst du, das ist der falsche weg. du liest es nicht, sondern erwartest dass es dir jemand vorkaut und die wichtigen bröckchen schön copy-paste-mässig gibt. ich glaube, du wirst in näherer zukunft dezente startschwierigkeiten haben.
<k1l> auf der launchpad seite des ppa ist auch erklärt, wie man sie in dein ubuntu einfügt
<BoMBaSTiiQue> Ich folg gefühlt schon dem 3ten Link um herauszufinden wie ich so eine Fremdquelle zulasse..
<BoMBaSTiiQue> Also von einer Seite kann keine Rede sein
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: da sind aber so fast ~200 worte zu lesen auf der seite....
<LetoThe2nd> BoMBaSTiiQue: wenn du die links weiterhin nur überfliegst auf der suche nach ner c&p-vorlage, kannst du auch noch 100 öffnen und du wirst es nicht verstehen. hättest du die erste gelesen, wüsstest du's.
 * LetoThe2nd geht wohl auch besser ins bett.
<BoMBaSTiiQue> Mit Sicherheit, woher kommt denn nun diese ppa /launchpad Seite die k1l meint?
<k1l> BoMBaSTiiQue: die ist im jdownloader artikel verlinkt. fang oben an zu lesen und gehe schritt für schritt durch
<LetoThe2nd> BoMBaSTiiQue: ein letzter hint - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20Zppa
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/496bgvv | Paketquellen freischalten/PPA › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<LetoThe2nd> ich finde, das ist eh schon mehr als grenzwertig vorgekaut damit.
<BoMBaSTiiQue> LetoThe2nd: Ja, diese eine Zeile hab ich inzwischen auch gefunden, hätte man mir rein theoretisch auch schicken können. 
<LetoThe2nd> BoMBaSTiiQue: hätte. du hättest auch selber lesen, denken, googlen, sonstwas können. wie gesagt - hier läuft das nicht so, wie du anscheinend gerade glaubst.
<BoMBaSTiiQue> Ich komm auf 'nen dreizeiler hinaus...
<BoMBaSTiiQue> openjdk-jre, sudo add-apt-repository, apt-get update und install jdownloader
<k1l> BoMBaSTiiQue: ich gebe dir einen echt gut gemeinten rat: du wirst ne menge umlernen und lesen müssen, wenn du ein linux verwenden willst. wenn du dazu keine lust hast, dann bleib bei windows.
<BoMBaSTiiQue> Es geht mir nicht um _nicht_ lesen wollen oder _keine_ Lust haben, nur muss ich morgen sehr früh raus und möchte über Nacht ein Programm laufen lassen. Es wird doch möglich sein dass man mir bei diesem Unterfangen helfen kann ohne dass ich 4 Wiki Seiten lese und dann noch mindestens 3 Links folge um dann herauszufinden dass es auf dieser launchpad Seite steht. Ich beschäftige mich gerne damit, allerdings geht das gerade sch
<BoMBaSTiiQue> lecht, da ich müde bin und kaum Zeit habe. So und nun muss ich auch weg, hab schon zu lange überzogen. Danke für die Hilfe und gute Nacht.
<LetoThe2nd> whatever. gn8 all
<ring0> leute gibts
<alles-wird-gut> hallo
<alles-wird-gut> oh man ich verzweifel an sed
<dauerflucher> ,frag? alles-wird-gut
<shetlandpony> alles-wird-gut: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<daswort> hey ist ja super denn alles-wird-gut 
<alles-wird-gut> ich will aus einer datei links in der form http://www.seite.de/index.php?area=user&mod=34632 auslesen und in eine andere Datei kopieren
<alles-wird-gut> das muster mit sed 
<alles-wird-gut> wichtig, das einzige was sich ändert sind die fünf Zhalen hinten
<alles-wird-gut> Zahlen
<dauerflucher> wie sind die links in der datei bzw. text eingebettet?
<alles-wird-gut> ist eine html Datein
<alles-wird-gut> also a href="...
<alles-wird-gut> der Teil http://www.seite.de/index.php?area=user&mod= ist immer gleich, die 5 Zahlen ändern sich immer.
<alles-wird-gut> und diese links will ich raus parsen
<Oins> alles-wird-gut: ggf. hilft dir da das Firefox Addon DownloadThemAll. Der sucht dir die ganzen Links automatisch raus. Diese kannst du dann filtern nach z.B. seite.de/indes.php?are=user 
<alles-wird-gut> und #sed -n '/http:\/\/\/www.seite.de\/\index.php\?\/area=user\&\/mod=[0-9]\{5\} geht nicht.
<alles-wird-gut> Oins, danke aaber ich will das ganze nachher in ein perl script einfriemeln
<dauerflucher> alles-wird-gut: sofern sich jetzt spontan niemand meldet, der sich mit sed auskennt… ich brauch 'n moment zum basteln
<alles-wird-gut>  :)
<Oins> mach mal ein "sed -r " für regexp noch mit dran
<Oins> alles-wird-gut: siehe oben
<dauerflucher> alles-wird-gut: sed -n '/href=/ {s/^.*href="//; s/".*//; p}' file.html > output.suffix 
<shetlandpony> dauerflucher, can't find '".*' in your last line, sorry
<alles-wird-gut> dauerflucher, wow. jetzt sind zwar alle anderen Links auch dabei aber supi!
<alles-wird-gut>  :) 
<Oins> dauerflucher: respekt !
<dauerflucher> alles-wird-gut: das pattern muss einfach etwas konkreter sein
<alles-wird-gut> thx
<dauerflucher> Oins: ist auch nur zusammengestückelt aus snippets, die ich hier habe… ich raffe regex bis heute nicht
<Oins> dauerflucher: ah ok, mein erster gedanke war "wtf" :) ... aber schön dass es nicht nur mir so geht. RegEx ist ein cooles" tool", aber bei mir es meistens so, dass ich meistens das tool von regex bin :D
<Oins> bei mir ist es
<dauerflucher> Oins: regex ist kein tool, sondern eine sprache, die sich so gut lernen lässt wie altgriechisch ;)
<Oins> dauerflucher: klar, daher auch die "" ;)
<Oins> ach , aber da fällt mir ein, eigentlich bin ich gekommen um auch eine Frage zustellen :)
<Oins> Ich hab bei mir das Paket teatime installiert, aber nun kann ich nirgends finden wie ich es starte. 'teatime' in der Konsole klappt natürlich nicht ;)
<dauerflucher> Oins: kannste in der paketverwaltung nachsehen
<dauerflucher> stichwort: installierte dateien
<Oins> wo find ich das... ah
<Oins> bzw. kann ich mir das per apt auch anzeigen lassen? hab das weder bei show noch bei showpkg gefunden
<k1l> Oins: du must das in das panel einfügen erst
<Oins> k1l: sowas dachte ich mir auch schon, aber wie mach ich das? wenn ich "Add to panel" mach, ist da nirgends ein teatime zu finden
<dauerflucher> wenn's 'n panel applet ist, dann würde das sinn machen
<Oins> sprich, ich bin mit rechter maus auf ein panel gegangen und dann "add to panel", aber wie gesagt, da taucht nirgends teatime auf (und ich bezweifle jetzt mal, dass ich gnome bzw. den pc dafür neustarten muss) :)
<dauerflucher> k1l: zufällig gerade 'n plan wie man die installierten dateien mit apt auf der befehlszeile einsehen kann?
<k1l> dauerflucher: also pakete kann man mit dpkg und --get selections anzeigen/auslesen
<dauerflucher> k1l: nope, ich meinte die dateien aus einem paket, die installiert wurde bzw. die das paket enthält
<k1l> dauerflucher: geht sicher, ich weiss nur grade nicht aus dem stehgreif. dpkg sollte das auflisten, wo was hingegeangen ist
<dauerflucher> k1l: dpkg -L packagename
<dauerflucher> sry, dachte nur, du wüsstest das vielleicht gerade zufällig
<Oins> aber wie kann ich nu mein teatime applet hinzufügen?
<k1l> Oins: "eigentlich" sollte es da auftauchen. warum das nun hakt weiss ich nicht. nen x-restart sollte nicht nötig sein imho
<dauerflucher> Oins: kannst ja mal das panel neu starten
<Oins> dauerflucher: wie mach ich das, ohne dass dann meine ganzen Einstellungen und Anordnungen futsch sind?
<dauerflucher> Oins: eigentlich wird das alles direkt gespeichert und ein einfaches :$ killall gnome-panel sollte einen neustart provozieren
<ring0> kann ich in firefox einstellen, dass unter page setup standardmäßig ein bestimmter drucker ausgewählt ist? in den einstellungen und unter about:config habe ich nichts finden können
<Oins> ok, ich versuch's einfach mal 
<dauerflucher> ring0: nimmt der nicht den wert für printer.print_printer?
<ring0> dauerflucher, möglich, das teste ich sofort
<Oins> dauerflucher: ok, einstellungen hat's zum teil zerschossen, aber dafür ist teatime jetzt da... :)
<ring0> dauerflucher, im druckdialog funktioniert das. allerdings bei page setup http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1425495/Page-Setup.png hat dies keinen effekt
<dauerflucher> damn
<ring0> dauerflucher, ha, gar nicht nötig gewesen den drucker explizit auszuwählen als standard. 'any printer' kann ruhig der standard sein, nach abändern von print.postscript.paper_size von letter in A4 :)
<dauerflucher> ah, alrighty
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-10
<ring0> wenn ich systemweit die sprache auf britisches englisch und den rest auf deutsch setzen möchte, sollte doch anpassen von /etc/environment und /etc/default/locale um http://pastebin.com/DHM8e6vJ ausreichen oder habe ich etwas übersehen?
<dauerflucher> ring0: LC_ALL sollte halt leer sein… ansonsten sollte das tatsächlich so gehen
<ring0> dauerflucher, sollte doch auch systemweit gelten richtig?
<dauerflucher> eigentlich schon ja…
<dauerflucher> aber du machst mir gerade sorgen ^^
<dauerflucher> wo zum teufel hab ich das denn eingestellt oO
<ring0> dauerflucher, lasst die speicherfunktion des hirns nach? ;)
<dauerflucher> ring0: nein, das nur schon so lange her…
<ring0> hasts vielleicht per export in der rc.local gelöst?
<dauerflucher> nope, in der ~/.profile ^^
<ring0> also, auch mit export
<dauerflucher> ring0: jau
<ring0> dauerflucher, ob es einen standardweg gibt?
<dauerflucher> ring0: nein, ich denke mit standardwegen sind bei linux mit solchen sachen schlichtweg falsch
<ring0> dauerflucher, eintragen in environment und locale funktioniert einwandfrei, fyi
<dauerflucher> ring0: warum eigentlich in beides?
<ring0> dauerflucher, stand so im wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/spracheinstellungen#Systemweite-nderung
<dauerflucher> ring0: allet klar… und ich weiss jetzt auch woher ich mich für meine variante entschieden habe… steht direkt darunter :)
<dauerflucher> aber das ist trotzdem ein punkt, den ich mal klären werde
<ring0> beiden dateien hatten vorher auch schon die LANG und LANGUAGE variablen drin, da erschien es mir auch logisch beide anzupassen
<dauerflucher> ring0: welcher release?
<ring0> 10.04.2
<dauerflucher> ok, in meiner environment steht lediglich PATH drin
<dauerflucher> und in der locale lediglich LANG
<ring0> ah
<ring0> im wiki wird im gleichen abschnitt ja auch auf dapper als beispiel verwiesen. würde mich nicht wundern, wenn mitlerweile das anpassen von /etc/default/locate vollkommen ausreicht unter 11.04
<ring0> s/locate/locale
<dauerflucher> sekunde… ich glaube, die environment ist eher für ENV VARS wie PATH, EDITOR usw. und die locale dann für die spracheinstellungen
<ring0> würde mich auch interessieren, ob einmal anpassen ausreicht. man will ja auch alles sauber halten
<dauerflucher> also in der ubuntu documentation steht von der locale nichts drin… dort wird die environment empfohlen
<dauerflucher> ah, ok… die Seite zu Locales ist noch in arbeit
<dauerflucher> aber offensichtlich wurde die environment dafür nur vor Lucid benutzt… die locale ist tatsächlich für die LC_VARS
<ring0> unter umständen werden die variablen in environment einfach ignoriert
<dauerflucher> jau
<ring0> aber sauber ist natürlich anders :)
<ring0> lediglich /etc/default/locale muss angepasst werden
<ring0> oh, er ist ja gar nicht mehr da :)
<Sysopa> moin Ihr Lieben!
<C_A_M> moin
<x1o> hi ich würde gerne 40 bilder ausdrucken und auch auf dem ausdruck den titel den filename des bildes schreiben
<Hans-Bit> Hi, kennt sich jemand mit Mercurial aus?
<TheInfinity> ,mf? Hans-Bit
<shetlandpony> Hans-Bit: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<Hans-Bit> Habe ein Ubuntu Server, Apache und Mercurial. Funktionier auch alles gut. Und beim Pushen werden auch die User-daten abgefragt aber ich möchte auch, dass diese abgefragt werden wenn sich jemand ein Clone zieht. Also es soll sich nicht jeder ein Clone ziehen können....
<joschi> Hans-Bit: wie hostest du deine repositories?
<Hans-Bit> aufm ubuntuserver im /var/hg/repos/ verzeichnis
<Hans-Bit> */var/www/hg/repos
<Hans-Bit> also mein mercurial ist an apache gebunden
<Hans-Bit> wäre cool, wenn er beim clonen denn auch benutzerdaten abfragt
<joschi> Hans-Bit: *wie* ist dein hg an apache "gebunden"? hg web hinter einem proxy? hgweb? vielleicht anders?
<joschi> s/hg web/hg serve/
<shetlandpony> joschi meant: Hans-Bit: *wie* ist dein hg an apache "gebunden"? hg serve hinter einem proxy? hgweb? vielleicht anders?
<Hans-Bit> hgwebdir
<Hans-Bit> nach diesem tut hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mercurial_Repository_aufsetzen
<joschi> Hans-Bit: http://mercurial.selenic.com/wiki/PublishingRepositories#Adding_authentication
<joschi> Hans-Bit: <LimitExcept GET PROPFIND OPTIONS REPORT> <- das willst du dir mal genauer ansehen in deiner Apache httpd konfiguration
<Hans-Bit> Ok danke dir
<Hans-Bit> Für den Support so früh am Morgen :P
<bullgard> Das Protokoll XMPP kennt (mindestens) die beiden (Operator-)Zustände "Verfügbar/Available" und "Frei zum Chatten/Free for Chat". Was ist der Unterschied?
<beheme> asd
<joschi> bullgard: beim einen bist du nur online, beim anderen hast du bock zu labern
<bullgard> joschi: Also eine rein subjektive Befindlichkeit?
<joschi> bullgard: ja
<bullgard> joschi: Danke!
<balduin> Hi benutzt jemand von euch Conduit und kann mir helfen?
<k1l> ,wf? balduin 
<shetlandpony> balduin: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<balduin> Also ich verwende Ubuntu 10.04 und wollte fragen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt mit Conduit auch über ssh abzugleichen?
<TheInfinity> balduin: http://live.gnome.org/Conduit/Documentation/UserDocumentation#Network_Synchronization
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/6fvr9um | Conduit/Documentation/UserDocumentation - GNOME Live!
<TheInfinity> balduin: scheint in entwicklung zu sein, aber noch nicht möglich
<balduin> doch es ist schon möglich über ssh Ordner zu Synchronisieren nur leider muss ich jedes mal die Ordner neu auswählen und das Passwort eingeben das nervt ein wenig.
<TheInfinity> dann hat gnome mal wieder keine anständige doku. *g+
<TheInfinity> und: sag das doch. :p
<TheInfinity> denke mal sowas wie profile wird auch noch kommen.
<balduin> nein das ding ist ja das läuft nicht über die netzwerk synchornisation sondern über Ordner synchronisation und Ubuntu bindet beim neu konfigurieren den ssh Ordner erneut aus. Sprich eigentlich war das so von den Entwicklern gar nicht vorgesehen.
<TheInfinity> balduin: also fehlt das feature doch noch. sprich du musst wohl warten biss das feature ergänzt wurde.
<balduin> nein eigentlich haben die ein anderes feature eingebaut die Synchronisation über avhi aber leider funktioniert das nicht so wie ich das gerne hätte
<TheInfinity> ich denke weitere protokolle werden da noch kommen.
<balduin> naja kennt sonst noch jemand ein Graphisches (Clientseitig) Programm mit dem man über LAN seine Ordner auf verschiedenen PC Synchronisieren kann
<TheInfinity> unison
<TheInfinity> (wobei ich nicht weiss ob das ne gui unter linux hat)
<balduin> ja hat es gefällt mir aber gar nicht
<neti> hi, eine frage hat jemand schonmal erfahrung gemacht mit ubuntu auf einen server?!
<TheInfinity> ,mf? neti
<shetlandpony> neti: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<TheInfinity> balduin: zu rsync gibts bestimmt auch 1001 GUIs ;)
<balduin> merci
<ThreeM> neti  ja
<Dingens> hallo, ultrakurze frage: mit gnome auf windoof-freigaben zugegriffen werden die ja nicht unter /media gemounted sondern invisisible unter ~/.gvfs/. ist es sicher auf diesem verzeichnis zu arbeiten? oder hat das seinen guten grund, dasses invisible ist und ich sollts mir verkneifen?
<danners> kann es sein das die captchas auf dem ubuntuusers paste nicht funktioniern?
<TheInfinity> Dingens: was meinst du mit "sicher"?
<danners> wenn so etwas: http://pastebin.com/D75GYTda in der postfix log steht, sollte die mail ankommen oder?
<Dingens> TheInfinity, ja keine ahnung, muss dochn grund haben, dass der invisible ist. stör ich damit irgend'nen dienst, wenn ich da drin arbeite? gibt das konflikte wenn ich gleichzeitig über nautilus auf smb://sonstwas arbeite? gibts da korrupte daten? sowas halt
<TheInfinity> Dingens: ist halt n gnome ding. und ausschliesslich in deinem home ordner.
<LetoThe2nd> Dingens: primär gehts einfach darum, dass der gnome-manager das ding dort nach belieben mounten und unmounten kann.
<TheInfinity> Dingens: gnome läuft auch auf linux distros wo es kein /media gibt
<LetoThe2nd> Dingens: du wirst vermutlich da keine daten vernichten wenn du direkt drauf gehst, aber unter umständen eben den mount mechanismus von gnome/nautilus aus dem tritt bringen.
<LetoThe2nd> ,windoof= Dingens, und
<LetoThe2nd> ,windoof? Dingens, und
<shetlandpony> Dingens, und, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<Dingens> achso. nagut. aber wozu invisible? is so, viele programme hamm ja keine ahnung von gnome-erweiterungen sondern bieten im öffnen-dialog halt ausschliesslich 'ne pfadangabe an. manchmal sogar nurn baum zum auswählen, wo dann nur visible-items angezeigt werden
<Sysopa> Windows heißt Windows, weil man es unter Linux am besten im Fenster benutzen kann
<LetoThe2nd> Sysopa: vielen dank für diesen wundervoll konstruktiven beitrag.
<Sysopa> :-)
<Dingens> nanu. dass ich wegen "windoof" in 'nem linux channel mal angepfiffen werd hätt ich nu wirklich net erwartet
<Sysopa> hrhr
<Sysopa> wir erfüllen hier ja auch keine Erwartungen
<LetoThe2nd> Dingens: die unsichtbarkeit ist einfach ein simpel-schutz dagegen, dass nicht alle drin rumfummeln.
<Dingens> najagut. *einfach trotzdem drin rumfummel* *unheil herauf beschwör*
<Dingens> dank euch schonmal
<Dingens> oh. seh schon. besonders intelligent und dateisystem-kompatibel verhält sich der daemon auch net. ein "ls" bewirkt, dass alle submounts aktualisiert werden und blockiert so lange, bis das abgeschlossen ist. d.h. potentiell für immer
<LetoThe2nd> Dingens: deswegen.... nicht drin rumfummeln ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> Dingens: wie gesagt - vermutlich keine data corruption, aber halt trotzdem nervige nebeneffekte
<Dingens> dh. ich müsst mir nochn weiteres klickibunti-tool parallel zum nautilus installiern mit dem ichs dann mounte? öff. 
<balduin> hallo Dingens wenn du samba und netusershare installiert hast ist es eigentlich kein problem auf smb:// freigaben zu arbeiten es geht sogar teilweise besser und schneller als auf dem "windoof" (Windows)
<Dingens> vorausgesetzt die applikation kann das. und da is eine schauerlicher als die nächste
<poccha> hallo, hat jemand einen simplen webserver als testumgebung unter ubuntu parat? ich bekomm bei nginx das php nicht zum laufen ... ?
<LetoThe2nd> Dingens: ansonsten - vergiss das klickzeug und mounte sauber über die fstab. und schon gehts mit jeder applikation.
<balduin> erstelle zum testen von netusershare und samba einfach mal eine Freigabe auf Linux und versuch diese dann von Windows aus zu mounten
<LetoThe2nd> (bzw. halt über mount)
<balduin> poccha xampp nennt sich lampp unter windows einfach von apache friends downloaden und in nach opt kopieren oder in deinem home verzeichnis ausführen
<LetoThe2nd> balduin: diesen rat bitte hier nicht mehr geben. danke.
<LetoThe2nd> poccha: vergiss das.
<poccha> xampp lauft unter linux?
<balduin> warum ?
<LetoThe2nd> balduin: weil an der paketverwaltung vorbeizuarbeiten prinzipiell schlecht ist?
<Dingens> LetoThe2nd, ich probiers jetz erstmal 'ne weile mit'nem symlink nach ~/.gvfs. wechen ergonomie und so. 
<LetoThe2nd> poccha: es gibts, hat aber hier meist sofortiges supportende zur folge.
<LetoThe2nd> poccha: scvhau dir einfach mal die wikiartikel zu apache und php an. da sollte eigentlich alles drin sein.
<LetoThe2nd> ,apache? poccha 
<shetlandpony> poccha, Apache ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LetoThe2nd> ,php? poccha 
<shetlandpony> poccha, PHP ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PHP - Weitere Infos im query ...
<poccha> ist apache als testserver nicht ein wenig übertrieben ?
<balduin> LetoThe2nd sorry das is in diesem fall aber mal totaler quatsch ich teste ausschließlich meine scripte auf lampp unter linux und benutze apache auf dem server ich habe echt keine lust 5 Stunden zu brauchen um eine testumgebung zu installieren und zu konfigurieren
<balduin> poccha doch ist es
<LetoThe2nd> balduin: ist es nicht. und ich sage dir auch nicht, was _du_ zu tun hast. ich sage nur, dass das hier allgemein anerkannter konsens im support ist, und du dich auch bitte danach richtest. danke.
<poccha> jetzt bin ich ein bisschen verwirrt :D
<k1l> *hint* es gibt auch andere webserver in den paketquellen als apache
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: und das kommt noch dazu.
<balduin> LetoThe2nd die Apache Foundation und ihre ableger Projekte machen hervorragende Arbeit auf Linux und Windows also bitte die eine ausnahme wird ja wohl drinn sein oder ist das mit den Paketquellen Dogmatisch zu sehen?
<k1l> und balduin es gibt schon genug idioten, die aus faulheit xampp/lampp produktiv einsetzen. da braucht man das hier nicht noch vorzuschlagen. ubuntu bietet pakete, die mit updates unterstützt werden. 
<LetoThe2nd> balduin: wie gesagt - deine dunkel kammer zu hause ist mir völlig egal, aber im öffentlichen support hier bieten wir bitte offizielle, nachvollziehbare lösungen.
<LetoThe2nd> balduin: ausser natürlich, du stehst ab sofort 24/7 für von dir verursachte pannen zur verfügung. dann sei willkommen mit deiner ansicht.
<balduin> k1l ich bin mir sehr wohl bewusst das ein produktiver Einsatz von xmapp völliger schwachsinn ist, den derjenige der die Installation und Konfiguration eines Apache webservers nicht fertigbringt der sollte auch keinen server anbieten, aber poccha hatte nach einer testumgebung verlangt! 
<poccha> da hat er recht
<poccha> ich brauch nur was zum arbeiten wenn ich gerade offline bin
<LetoThe2nd> ganz im ernst - wenn jemand so genau wüsste, nach was er da fragt, würde er ja nicht fragen ;-)
<balduin> und ich gehe mal davon aus das poccha nicht gerade ein alter Hase in der Linux welt ist!
<poccha> da hat er schon wieder recht
<Dingens> poccha hat doch nur nach'nem schmalen webserver mit phpsupport gefragt
<poccha> aber ihr könnts mich auch direkt ansprechen dann kommt man sich nicht so fehl am platz vor wenn vor einem über einen diskutiert wird
<LetoThe2nd> balduin: wie gesagt - du darfst ihm gern sonstwo deine lösung anbieten. nur hier lesen viele n00bs mit, und es wir öffentlich gelogt. daher: solche vorschläge auf ein minimum reduzieren, bzw. ganz vermeiden. ist das zuviel verlangt?
<Dingens> hab den eindruck poccha stört das, wenn man über ihn in der dritten person spricht. :D
<k1l> balduin: poccha ich glaube wir brauchen das hier nicht auszudiskutieren. hier wird der ubuntu-weg supported. hier gibt es genug anfänger die jetzt denken: oh cool: nehm ich auch xampp das nächste mal auf dem server. 
<k1l> deswegen bitte "back to topic"
<LetoThe2nd> poccha: frage nicht wie viele leute wir haben die sich als kenner betrachten. und dann die dümmsten fragen von allen stellen. nimms nicht persönlich, aber bis zum gegenbeweis ist jeder neue hier prinzipiell mal n00b.
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: ++.
 * LetoThe2nd geht zur koffeinproduktionsmaschine.
<poccha> LetoThe2nd nichts für ungut aber support sollte auch heissen, dass man sich am "kunden" orientiert. 
<k1l> ,ot? poccha 
<shetlandpony> poccha: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Dingens> kunden zahln doch normal was, oder? ;)
<poccha> und ja ich bin ein linux noob. bitte hängts mich doch auf
<poccha> deswegen frag ich was es für optionen gibt
<LetoThe2nd> poccha: meine erfahrung in de industrie sagt, dass das was der kunde sagt nicht das geringste damit zu tun hat, was er meint oder will.
<balduin> LetoThe2nd und k1l noch mal zum mit loggen ich meinte es ist eine tolle Idee mit seiner bekannten xmapp Umgebung auch unter Linux nutzt aber nur zu testzwecken und noch mal nur zu testzwecken
<poccha> LetoThe2nd und meine erfahrung mit support sagt mir dass sie nie das machen was man von ihnen will ...   was sagst du jetzt dazu
<LetoThe2nd> poccha: a) die offizielle option: paketquellen, gut dokumentiert, komplette vorgehensweise im wiki. b) baldium. aber dann bitte im query. c) mach was du willst, aber ohne uns.
 * LetoThe2nd ist jetzt endgültig weg.
<k1l> poccha: du bist jetzt 10min. gemutet. ich habe mehrmals geben das hier nicht auszudiskutieren um den channel für support offen zu halten.
<balduin> der andere Vorteil an xmapp unter Linux ist das der Server nur für kurze zeit vorhanden ist, dann zwar ungeschützt, aber bei jedem neustart wider gestarted werden muss folglich entscheidet man sich bewusst für eine sicherheitslücke in Linux ;-)
<Dingens> LetoThe2nd, ich les grad, dass das ubuntu-wiki den zugriff auf ~/.gvfs erlaubt und empfielt. :) prima
<LetoThe2nd> Dingens: es gibt ja auch keinen technischen showstopper, das ist schon richtig. schön ist trotzdem anders. :-)
<soulrebel> hallo, ich habe folgendes problem. beim booten habe ich früher zig zeilen an mir vorbeirasen sehen, dann habe ich 'ubuntu startup manager' installiert um die zig alten kernelversionen aus dem grub zu entfernen, was jedoch nicht funktioniert hat. jetzt ist es so das beim booten diese zig zeilen ganz langsam laufen .... was kann ich tun?
<k1l> soulrebel: ich kenne den startupmanager nicht, aber die alten grub einträge kannst du entfernen, indem du einfach die alten kernel (linux-image-...) löscht und dann die grub.cfg neu schreiben lässt mit update-grub
<soulrebel> danke für den hinweis
<soulrebel> keine idee wie ich die zeilen wieder an mir vorbeirasen lassen kann?
<soulrebel> k1l: ach ja wo finde ich die alten linkux-image geschichten?
<k1l> ,kernel? soulrebel 
<shetlandpony> soulrebel, Kernel ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> da mal nach alte kernel löschen ausschau halten
<LetoThe2nd> soulrebel: also nen teil davon kriegst du wieder, wenn du in den grub-defaults das "quiet splash --" beseitigst. playmouth verdeckt halt trotzdem dann noch einiges.
<soulrebel> vielen dank ... jetzt hab ich wieder was zu tun ^^ 
<Dingens> plymouth
<LetoThe2nd> wenn jemand nen hint hat, wie man auch den rest des startups kriegt, ohne plymouth runterzuhacken, immer ner damit.
<ring0> lohnt der umstieg unter 10.04.2 vom standard-kernel auf den backport-kernel?
<Sysopa> ring0: das kommt auf die Probleme an, die Du hast
<Sysopa> für mich hat es sich unter Kubuntu 10.10 gelohnt, auf den 2.6.36 Mainline Kernel zu wechseln
<ring0> Sysopa, ich habe derzeit nur ein wenig probleme mit dem netzwerkmodul atl1e. beim maximalen downspeed sieht der graph aus, wie eine sinuskurve statt wie eine linie.
<Sysopa> ring0: eventuell Scheduler... die Standardkernel seit 10.04/10.10 sind da irgendwie etwas... kränklich (nur meiner Meinung nach, kein offizielles Statement) - ich hatte z.B. massive Probleme mit xruns beim Audiorouting - ähnliche Art der Last
<Sysopa> probiers aus - schaden kanns nicht
<ring0> eben, dacht ich mir auch. beim mainline-kernel könnte es doch sein, dass das system nicht mehr bootet, da alle ubuntuspezifischen patches fehlen oderr?
<Sysopa> O_O
<Sysopa> thomas@laptop:~$ cat /proc/version 
<Sysopa> Linux version 2.6.37-02063703-generic (root@zinc) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) #201103080905 SMP Tue Mar 8 09:09:56 UTC 2011
<Sysopa> ring0: das Fehlen der ubuntuspezifischen Patches finde ich eher... beruhigend...
<LetoThe2nd> ring0: wenn, dann einfach mal an den "offiziellen" mainline kernel halten. schau mal hier, da isses irgendwo verlinkt
<LetoThe2nd> ,kernel? ring0 
<shetlandpony> ring0, Kernel ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Sysopa> LetoThe2nd: ich hab hier schon meinen Gentoo-Kernel zum Booten benutzt - selbst das lief
<Sysopa> nur nvidia wollte da irgendwie nicht
<LetoThe2nd> ring0: dann solltest du ohne grössere bauchschmerzen nen vergleich machen können.
<poccha> mag mir jemand bei xampp helfen? ich hab da ein berechtigungsproblem: Existing configuration file (./config.inc.php) is not readable. -> server wird aber als root gestartet ...
<ring0> LetoThe2nd, mit offiziellem mainline-kernel meinst du den von kernel.ubuntu.com?
<Sysopa> .oO( "wer einen Webserver als root startet..." O_O )
<LetoThe2nd> Sysopa: bestreite ich auch nicht, aber ohne selbergebacke ist das die handsamste lösung für endnutzer. wenns schon ein einigermassen gut gepflegtes, quasi-offizielles repo für die mainline kernels gibt, dann sollte man das auch nutzen finde ich.
<poccha> Sysopa der muss als root gestartet werden ...
<LetoThe2nd> ring0: das mein ich: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mainline-Kernel
<Sysopa> LetoThe2nd: ich bin absoluter Ubuntu-Anfänger *Fg*
<ring0> LetoThe2nd, genau, und da ist das ppa http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ erwähnt ;)
<LetoThe2nd> poccha: völlig nonsens. und jetzt schreibst du wie bart hundertmal an die tafel: ich habe nicht auf #ubuntu-de gehört, mich bewusst dagegen entschieden und werde sie daher nicht mit meinen hausgebackenen problemen belästigen.
<LetoThe2nd> ring0: jo, ich merk mir normalerweise keine urls, nur wikiartikel. (zum schmeissen hier im channel damit)
<LetoThe2nd> poccha: halte dich an option b) von vorhin und wende dich im query an den befürworter der methode.
<ring0> ist wohl auch besser für den supporteten, kann er sich nochmal ein wenig ins thema einlesen
<poccha> LetoThe2nd das eine hat mit dem anderen doch nichts zu tun. es geht um berechtigungen. aber danke
<LetoThe2nd> ring0: eben.
<ring0> Sysopa, LetoThe2nd, vielen dank jedenfalls. ich teste
<Sysopa> dafür nicht
<daswort> Wie kann ich Weechat mitteilen es solle doch bitte für jeden Nutzer (Channelmember) eine eigene Farbe wählen? Habe ganz oft gleichfarbige Personen. Und dabei unterstützt Weechat doch 256 Farben
<Fussel> daswort, die farben kann in 256 stufen unterteilt einstellen, aber genutzt wird eigentlich so n mirc-farbschema
<Fussel> also 16 unterschiedliche farben 
<daswort> und wie kann man das ändern?
<Fussel> ist mir nicht bekannt, dass man das ändern kann
<daswort> ich hab gerade im weechat channel gelesen das geht erst ab 0.3.4 
<ring0> der backport-kernel hat mein problem gelöst. jetzt muss ich nur noch dkms anweisen, die verwalteten module (nvidia-current und virtualbox-ose) auch für den backport-kernel zu erstellen. wie mache ich das am geschicktesten?
<ring0> oder habe ich irgendwas vergessen und dkms sollte die module automatisch für den neu genutzten kernel erstellen?
<Sysopa> bei mir hat er es
<Sysopa> aber Du kannst die Pakete auch einfach neu installieren
<ring0> stimmt, dann sollten die module für alle vorhandenen kernel per dkms erstellt werden
<Sysopa> ring0: aber irgendwas scheint wirklich an dem Ubuntu-Kernel nicht so prickelnd zu sein
<Sysopa> ja
<Ij0n> heyho. gibt es eine möglichkeit eine fensterkonfiguration (pos., größe, programm, arbeitsfläche) in meinem ubuntu 10.04. mit Gnome zu speichern und nach dem Neustart wiederherzustellen?
<ring0> Sysopa, ok, funktioniert alles auch automatisch, nur darf man natürlich nicht vergessen zusätzlich zum image auch die header zu installieren :)
<Sysopa> *LOL*
<Sysopa> klar
<ring0> :)
<Sysopa> fällt Euch ein Audio-Aufnahme und Wiedergabeprogramm ein, das a) mit Jack läuft, b) auch abspielen kann (QARecord und jack Timemachine können das nicht), beim Drücken der Record-Taste auch direkt aufzeichnet und nicht unnötigen Schnickschnack hat?
<balduin> ardour vielleicht
<Sysopa> balduin: dann kann ich auch audacity nehmen... aber genau das ist mir zu viel schnickschnack... bin am Radio Moderation machen, bekomme einen Musikwunsch mit Gruß im Skype und will den einfach und ohne aufwand einspielen
<balduin> Ij0n unter System->Einstellungen->Startprogramme->Optionen  [x] Automatisch die laufenden Programme beim Abmelden merken aktivieren 
<Ij0n> balduin: thx
<balduin> bitte kein problem
<daswort> Ist der Befehl „python -m SimpleHTTPServer 12345 &“ unter Windows gleich?
<Guest66636> ich versuch mit recordmydesktop meinen Bildschirm zu filmen, um programmiertuts zu erstellen
<Guest66636> bei der aufnahme werden aber fenster (wenn ich sie bewege oder neue öffne) nur halb und voll verpixelt dargestellt (z.B. öffnen einer shell oder eines dateibrowsers)
<Guest66636> besitze ein notebook und eine nvidia graka
<Guest66636> treiber sind richtig installiert
<Guest66636> kann mir vllt jemand helfen ?
<daswort> geh mal unter erweitert --> Leistung
<olaf123> hi. Woran kann das liegen, dass Tonaufnahmen sich anhören wie eine sehr alte Schallplatte (falls das hier noch jemand kennt)? Ubuntu, Eee1005, gnome Sound recorder
<olaf123> die Aufnahmen sind je nach Einstellung entweder zu leise, oder sehr laut am Knistern
<Sysopa> olaf123: viel zu wenig Informationen
<olaf123> Sysopa: hab ich mir gedacht
<Sysopa> womit nimmst Du auf, worüber nimmst Du auf...
<Sysopa> verwendest Du Pulse oder Jack
<Sysopa> nimmst Du ein Mikrofon auf?
<Sysopa> was für eine Soundkarte hast Du?
<olaf123> die Hardware des Asus mit Alsa, muss selber schauen
<Sysopa> reicht
<olaf123> ah :-)
<Sysopa> was für ein Mic dran?
<olaf123> kleines Loch am Bildschirmrahmen ... Scherz beiseite, ist ein integriertes
<Sysopa> dann liegt das mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit am Mic
<olaf123> mir war natürlich klar, dass ich damit keine virtuosen Aufnahmen machen kann, aber das Knistern ist extrem
<Sysopa> ansonsten kannst Du mir ein Audiofile irgendwo hochladen/schicken zum anhören?
<olaf123> nichts eigenes auf die Schnelle. Gibts irgendwo sowas wie pastebin?
<Ij0n> olaf123: rapidshare
<Guest66636> lol
<Guest66636> hab ich
<Guest66636> also unter erweitert und leistungen sind keine hacken drin
<Guest66636> ...
<daswort> kann man einen irc-channel auch kurzzeitig schalfen legen?
<Guest66636> einen ganzen channel ?
<daswort> ja aber schließen will ich auch nicht, will nur bis 18 uhr nicht von denen genervt werden (abgesehen von persönlichen highlights)
<koegs> unterstreiche bitte das wort _ubuntu_ in deiner frage... ansonsten einfach den channel verlassen
<daswort> oki, aber seit wann sind wir so streng?
<LetoThe2nd> daswort: schau, ob dein client ne art ignore-alles-ausser-highlight-funktion hat.
<daswort> LetoThe2nd: wird gemacht
<olaf123> Ij0n: danke
<olaf123> mh, aber Sysopa ist weg
<olaf123> Dann zu einem anderen Problem: mein Netbook bzw. der Bildschirm verdunkelt sich oft unter Ubuntu, so als wenn das System herunterfahren möchte. Die laufende Anwendung reagiert dann Sekunden bis Minuten nicht, andere Anwendungen reagieren manchmal,  manchmal auch nicht. Ich kann nicht sicher sagen, dass es nur bei dieser oder jener Anwendung vorkommt. Ist die Kiste überlastet, oder was könnte das sein?
<daswort> 4/join #windows
<daswort> hehe die sind schwerer zu finden als ich dachte
<susanne> Hallo auch suche Ratschlag, ich habe einige mp3s bekommen deren Titel(Filename) sind in Kanji. Problem hierbei, dass mein System diese nicht vollständig darstellt; sondern mit  家 ersetzt
<susanne> sondern mit Kästchen ersetzt
<susanne> lustiger weiße wird bei copy and paste in xchat das symbol richtig in kanji abgebildet
<balduin> olaf123 welche version von Ubuntu hast du denn installiert? 10.04 eee ?
<susanne> Hallo ich suche Ratschlag, ich habe einige mp3s bekommen, deren Titel(Filename) sind in Kanji geschrieben. Problem hierbei, dass mein System diese nicht vollständig darstellt; sondern mit Kästchen ersetzt. Lustiger weiße wird bei "copy and paste" in xchat das symbol richtig in kanji abgebildet
<rusef> susanne: http://hektor.umcs.lublin.pl/~mikosmul/computing/articles/linux-unicode.html
<Maoxiang> hallo leute, ich habe mal eine frage zum aufsetzen einer live cd. ich möchte das auf der live cd vorinstalliert der mplayer drauf ist. aber immer wenn ich per apt-get install mplayer versuche den zu installieren, dann erscheind folgender fehler: E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<susanne> rusef: die geschiechte mit utf8 ist mir bekannt, leider weiß ich nicht wie ich nautilus beibringe das die Dateien in UTF8 abgebildet werden sollen
<Maoxiang> die /etc/apt/source.list habe ich bereits abgeändert und alle offiziellen ubuntu paketquellen eingegebn, aber trotzdem der fehler. die cannonical sind auch eingetragen
<Maoxiang> keiner ne idee?
<balduin> Maoxiang schau mal ob du ein packet direkt downloaden kannst oder versuche mal gnome-mplayer
<Maoxiang> ja ok, ich versuchs mal
<Maoxiang> E: Couldn't find package gnome-mplayer
<Maoxiang> leider nein
<Maoxiang> irgendwas stimmt doch da nicht, ich bin mit uck in den consolen-modus gegangen und versuche das schon ne weile, aber irgendwie nimmt er anscheinend die paketquellen nicht die ich ihm zusätzlich gegeben habe
<Maoxiang> hm, ich versuchs dann am we nochmal... aber danke trotzdem nochmal. bb gl hf mao
<balduin> Maoxiang geh mal in softwarequellen und lade alle metapakete neu
<balduin> und aktiviere alle Haekchen vor Software von Ubuntu ausser quelltext
<LetoThe2nd> balduin: <hint>er/sie ist weg</hint>
<balduin> sorry
<leszek> hi
<rupta> hallo freunde
<genodeftest> moin, moin
<rupta> seit einiger zeit ist mein hertz-wert bei der auflösung nicht mehr korrekt. eine änderung ist nach nem neustart wieder zurückgesetzt. hab nvidia graka. jemand n tipp?
<Shasho> kennt sich hier wer mit notebook webcams aus?
<tm> ,hcl? Shasho oder im #ubuntu-de-offtopic nach einer kaufberatung fragen...
<shetlandpony> Shasho oder im #ubuntu-de-offtopic nach einer kaufberatung fragen...: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Shasho> ich will keine kaufen sondern meine eingebaute verwalten..
<k1l> ,wf? Shasho 
<shetlandpony> Shasho: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Shasho> ubuntu 10.10, frage: wie verwalte ich am sinnvollsten eine nb-webcam?
<Shasho> laut powertop ist die ununterbrochen aktiviert
<k1l> hmmmm, das ist ne gute frage
<Shasho> ich will sie _nicht_ im bios deaktivieren
<Shasho> sondern per bedarf
<tm> module entladen...damit würd ich mal anfangen :)
<Shasho> geh mal davon aus, dass ich noch nicht sonderlich lange auf ubuntu setze ^^
<tm> Shasho: ich muß nicht davon ausgehen *g*
<tm> Shasho: schonmal ins wiki geschaut und nach webcam gesucht? ich mein da stehen ein paar artiel dazu drin
<Shasho> hab ich gelesen, aber ich find nichts über die grundlegende verwaltung
<Shasho> ich brauch halt atm kein programm, um bilder aufzunehmen etc...
<LetoThe2nd> Shasho: also wenn du sowas wie windows->hardware->rechtklick->deaktivieren suchst, dann gleich vorneweg: gibts nicht.
<tm> Shasho: dann müßtest schauen, welches webcam module geladen ist - und das dann entladen, obs stromspart, kann ich dir nicht sagen - bei bedarf kann das module wieder geladen werden - das läuft aber in der console ab
<Shasho> ok, wie genau geht das?
<Shasho> die sache mit dem stromsparen lässt sich denke ich problemlos mit powertop überprüfen, ich müsste halt "nur" wissen wie man das modul endlädt
<tm> Shasho: mit lspci schauen welches module dafür verantwortlich ist, lsmod zum nachschauen, obs geladen ist oder auch nicht - modprobe zum laden und entladen nehmen, und sudo nicht vergessen :)
<LetoThe2nd> tm: s/lspci/lspci&lsusb/
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd thinks that tm meant: Shasho: mit lspci&lsusb schauen welches module dafür verantwortlich ist, lsmod zum nachschauen, obs geladen ist oder auch nicht - modprobe zum laden und entladen nehmen, und sudo nicht vergessen :)
<LetoThe2nd> bei mir z.b. wärs uvcvideo - als hint.
<tm> lshw, könnte man noch nehmen, oder hwinfo :)
<Shasho> das "&lsusb" zielt aber nicht nur auf usb-webcams ab, oder?
<Shasho> oder kann ich damit auch interne nb-webcams "finden" ?
<LetoThe2nd> Shasho: nur weil das ding mit im gehäuse ist, heisst nicht dass es nicht auch an usb hängt.
<tm> Shasho: es kann sein, dass deine interne webcam trotzdem an einem usb anschluß intern angeschloßen ist
<Shasho> kk^^
 * LetoThe2nd übergibt wieder an tm, nur der lsusb-einwurf musste kurz sein :P
<Shasho> dann guck ich mal, ob ich damit weiterkomme
<Shasho> dann noch eine weitere frage:
<Shasho> mit fn+f1 versetzte ich das nb in den energiesparmodus "s3" laut dem entsprechenden wiki-artikel
<Shasho> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Energiesparmodi_mit_ACPI
<Shasho> kann ich irgendwie einstellen, dass die tastenkombination das gerät in den "normalen" ruhezustand versetzt?
<Shasho> sprich "s4" laut wiki-artikel
<tm> Shasho: da würde ich mal die weiterführenden links durchlesen, ich denke aber schon dass das möglich ist
<PrototypGer> Tag
<bullgard> Shasho: So etwas kann man alles einstellen, ja. Aber ich glaube, Du solltest zuerst herausfinden, welche Tastenkombination für das Suspend-to-Disk in Deinem Computer vorgesehen ist.
<Shasho> ich wüsste nicht, dass ich eine andere möglichkeit habe, per tastenkombination in den jeweiligen energiesparmodus zu wechseln
<Shasho> könnte es ausreichen, die entsprechende datei in /etc/acpi/events zu bearbeiten?
<tm> Shasho: ich hab die datei nicht auf meinem desktop-system, ich würde sagen probier das mal aus :)
<Shasho> stellt sich nur noch die frage, welches der events mit der von mir gewünschten tastenkombination verbunden ist ^^
<bullgard> Shasho: To check if hibernation works, you can try to suspend to disk in the "reboot" mode: '~$ echo reboot|sudo tee /sys/power/disk'.
<gurky> ich hab nen asus 1215n und da is ne nvidia ion2 drin.. aber nur mit diesem nvidia optimus.. eigtl will ich nur paraview mit hdmi machen.. aber wenn ich den treiber von nvidia installier startet der x-server nicht mehr..
<gurky> weiss jemand rat?
<Socke> gurky: ist das intel + nvidia grafik in einem chip?
<gurky> kann gut sein ja
<Socke> wenn ja, dann musst du dich für einen der beiden chips entscheiden, bzw dieses dualgedöns im bios deaktivieren
<Socke> linux kommt damit noch nicht so klar
<gurky> das kann man nicht im bios deaktivieren
<gurky> voll der mist... :(
<rupta> seit einiger zeit ist mein hertz-wert bei der auflösung nicht mehr korrekt. eine änderung ist nach nem neustart wieder zurückgesetzt. hab nvidia graka. jemand n tipp?
<bekks> gurky: afaik funktioniert Nvidia Optimus nicht mit Linux. Ist auch nicht zu ändern.
<gurky> son scheiss.. wird sich das ändern in der neuen version?
<NTQ> hi. mein system ist ultra langsam seitdem ich gerade im hintergrund daten von einer auf eine andere festplatte kopiere. es werden auch schon 484 MB swap genutzt und ich weiß nicht warum: http://pastebin.com/rw1yDkwa
<GuRaX> Hey, ist jemand hier der schonmal versucht hat Evolution Kontakte in eine Remote CouchDB zu speichern ?
<jokrebel> hi
<kempo> guten abend
<kempo> gibt es die mp4box auch für ubuntu-server?
<bullgard> NTQ: Mit dem Programm 'top' kannst Du Dir angucken, welche Programme mmentan den meisten Speicherverbrauch haben.
<bullgard> NTQ: Mit dem Programm 'top' kannst Du Dir angucken, welche Programme momentan den meisten Speicherverbrauch haben.
<bullgard> kempo: Vielleicht hilft Dir packages.ubuntu.com weiter?
<kempo> bullgard: ich schau mal 
<yetiii> hallo, ich habe Probleme mit meinem Ton, wer kennt sich gut mit ALSA und so aus? Wäre nett, wen sich jemand melden könnte.
<genodeftest> @kempo: und wenn nicht, auf launchpad.net gibts auch noch einige pakete mehr
<genodeftest> ,wf? yetiii
<shetlandpony> yetiii: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<DerDui> nabend zusammen, und zwar habe ich eine frage zum thema Wlan/Internet. Ich habe nämlich das problem, dass bei mir dauernd die inet-verbindung zusammenbricht, obwohl mein wlanstick (Netgear WNA 1100) mit 90% zum router verbunden ist. Wenn ich nach einem zusammenbruch per modprobe den treiber laden will, bzw. den treiber neu installieren will, hängt mehr oder weniger das ganze system... nach einem neustart gehts dann wieder für ne zeit bis
<Socke> ,256?
<shetlandpony> Sorry Socke, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber 256
<Socke> wie ging das doch gleich?
<genodeftest> @derdui: poste mal die letzten ca. 20 Zeilen von dmesg
<genodeftest> @Socke: sry, kein plan
<yetiii> also, es funktioniert schon seit der Installation funktioniert das Mikrofon nicht und bei den Lautsprechern muss ich jedesmal umstellen, wenn ich die Kopfhörer ein bzw. ausstecke
<genodeftest> @yetiii: klick mal auf den Lautsprecher und geh in die Audio-Einstellungen. Was wird unter "Hardware" aufgelistet?
<DerDui> genodeftest: http://pastebin.com/HrQS5tPR
<NTQ> bullgard: aha, nach starkem Geruckel und Fenster Einfrierem hab ich herausgefunden, dass Java 21.7% nutzt und firefox-4.0 9.0%. Dann nochmal Java mit 5.8 Prozent, Xorg 4.8 und nautilus 3.5. Das sind die Hauptübeltäter. aber trotzdem krass wie das alles so langsam macht.
<yetiii> @genodeftest Internes Audio und ich kann bei Profil zwischen Analog Input, Analog Duplex etc. auswählen
<k1l> NTQ: welches dateisystem sind die beiden partitionen?
<k1l> NTQ: wenn ntfs/fat haben wir den übeltäter
<NTQ> k1l: Ich kopiere von einer unverschlüsselten NTFS-Platte auf eine mit truecrypt-verschlüsselte ext4-Platte
<genodeftest> @yetiii: damit dein Mikro funktioniert, musst du irgendwas mit "Input", bei mir "Analog Stereo Input" auswählen
<NTQ> k1l: ist ntfs so schlimm?
<bullgard> NTQ: Vielleicht kann Dir in Zukunft auch 'iotop' bei der Analyse weiterhelfen.
<genodeftest> @DerDui: komisch, dein WLAN-Stick scheint irgend was mit Nordamerika erkannt zu haben, bist du da gerade?
<Sysopa> re
<NTQ> bullgard: was es alles gibt. :)
<yetiii> @genodeftest: habe ich alles schon gemacht... Habe in der zwischenzeit herausgefunden dass mein Laptop den Chipsatz ATI RS 485MC + SB460 und den Realtek ALC 861 Codec verwendet
<DerDui> nein ich bin in süddeutschland^^ @ genodeftest
<genodeftest> @DerDui ok mir fällt grad auf das hat doch nix mit dem WLAN zu tun. in deinem Paste steht nichts interessantes dazu drin
<DerDui> komisch...
<genodeftest> schau mal ob dir eine Suchmaschine irgendwelche Bugs in Verbindung mit deinem WLAN-Stick ausspuckt
<yetiii> @genodeftest und in der Datei ALSA-Configuration.txt finde ich einer diesen Chipsätze nirgends
<DerDui> was kongret soll ich da eingeben?
<genodeftest> naja [Modelname] bug linux
<genodeftest> oder [Modelname] connection reset linux
<genodeftest> oder so was
<kempo> bekomme bei einem webportal script folgende fehlermeldung: "The mplayer program is installed on your server, but it is an old version that does not support many of the modern video codecs. This old version will not work with TubeX, but you can contact your server administrator and ask them to upgrade it to a newer version. "
<kempo> kann ich nachträglich einfach ein codec package installieren?
<k1l> kempo: welche ubuntu version läuft da und welches webportal script?
<DerDui> kann das am treiber liegen? genodeftest
<kempo> k1l: intrepid auf einem root server bei hetzner und portal ist ein youtube clone *duck*
<k1l> DerDui: hast du mal in die hardware compactibility lists geguckt, ob da was bekannt ist?
<genodeftest> @DerDui: wenn du es in den Audio-Einstellungen nicht findest, ja
<genodeftest> k1l: wollte ich auch grad sagen ;)
<k1l> kempo: oha, da würde ich erstmal schauen, dass ich den upgrade. intrepid ist aus dem support raus. dann hat sich ggf. das problem mit mplayer schon gelöst
<kempo> k1l: das krieg ich glaub ich nicht so schnell auf dem root umgesetzt, oder?
<DerDui> ich hab in dem geschäft den verkäufer gefragt^^ und es is bekannt dass es für den stick der treiber ath9k_htc ist, und der war in dem paaket compat-wireless drin^^ was ich vergessen habe, dass es besonders dann zusammen bricht, wenn ich mehrere tabs offen hab^^ und in nem forum les ich grade dass es den treiber auch auf sourceforge gibt, das probier ich mal^^
<k1l> kempo: das würde ich aber an die top1 setzen, da dein server seit april2010 keine sicherheitspatches mehr bekommt.
<kempo> k1l: ist es nicht möglich per dist-upgrade das system "einfach" upzugraden?
<k1l> kempo: wenn man nicht upgrade will sollte man auf die LTS releases setzen. (8.04, 10.04)
<k1l> ,upgrade? kempo 
<shetlandpony> kempo, Upgrade ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade - Weitere Infos im query ...
<kempo> shetlandpony: danke
<shetlandpony> no problem kempo, with pleasure ;)
<kempo> shetlandpony: bot?
<shetlandpony> ich bin ein bot ;p
<kempo> ah kk
<kempo> :D
<gurky> sag ma weiss jemand was es ungefähr kostet jemanden ne domain abzukaufen?
<genodeftest> kommt darauf an, welche Domain
<k1l> kempo: mit genauer anleitung hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Upgrade_auf_Jaunty?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20do%20release
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/69s62fa | Archiv/Upgrade auf Jaunty › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<bullgard> gurky: Das hängt meines Wissens sehr von der Attaktivität des betreffenden Namens ab. --  Diese Frage solltest Du aber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic se
<genodeftest> so was wie uiatosuitdrosuitod.tu wirst du nur ein paar cent für hinlegen müssen ;)
<bullgard> gurky: Das hängt meines Wissens sehr von der Attaktivität des betreffenden Namens ab. --  Diese Frage solltest Du aber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic stellen.
<DerDui> noch eine frage genodeftest, und zwar, will ich das ganze paket compat-wireless runterschmeissen bzw. den alten triber. aber mit sudo apt-get remove --purge findet der weder compat-wireless noch ath9k_htc...
<gurky> jo danke bullgard ^^ war ne amsg :$
<k1l> kempo: wobei aber jaunty auch schon wieder aus dem support raus ist. karmic hat auch nur noch bis april2011 support. da lohnt sich schon fast ein neuaufsetzen mit ner LTS 10.04
<genodeftest> @DerDui: öffne mal Synaptic und nutze die Suchfunktion
<DerDui> warum nicht über die konsole, ich will das ja richtig lernen^^
<genodeftest> @DerDui: in seltenen Fällen soll es tatsächlich vorkommen, dass die GUI ne höhere Usability hat ;)
<genodeftest> aber das halten hier sicher einige für ein Gerücht – oder einen Mythos
<genodeftest> wobei Nutzer von anderen Distros (Slackware, Arch, …) da eher in die Kategorie fallen ;)
<DerDui> xD oki, compat-wireless steht da paar mal drin, allerdings is ansch. keines von denen installiert^^
<DerDui> ond ath9k_htc findet synaptik garnicht^^
<genodeftest> vielleicht ist es ein Kernel-Modul das schon installiert ist
<genodeftest> such mal nach deinem Gerät
<DerDui> naja, wenn ich es per modprobe laden musste wirds das sein^^ 
<DerDui> aber ich will das alte ja löschen, um den treiber von sourceforge installieren^^
<genodeftest> ja also ich mein dass es irgendwo in einem anderen paket drin liegt, in dem noch haufenweise anderes Zeug liegt
<DerDui> das dachte ich auch schon, und deswegen will ich das ja löschen, damit die ganzen anderen treiber, die da drin sind weg sind, und dann will ich den alleinigen treiber von sourceforge installieren
<genodeftest> sry, vielleicht weiß da wer anders weiter…
<bullgard> DerDui: '~$ aptitude search compat-wireless'
<DerDui> oki, aber trotzdem danke :)
<bullgard> DerDui: '~ locate ath9k'
<DerDui> http://pastebin.com/2iG4vQnB ok bullgard wie bekomme ich die jetzt weg^^
<bullgard> DerDui: Wer ist denn "die"? Alle aufgelisteten Zeilen?
<DerDui> das is die antwort auf locate ath9k_htc bullgard
<bullgard> DerDui: Das das die Ausgabe von "~$ locate ath9k_htc" ist, habe ich erkannt. --  Meine Frage bleibt bestehen.
<bullgard> s/Das/Daß/
<shetlandpony> bullgard meant: DerDui: Daß das die Ausgabe von "~$ locate ath9k_htc" ist, habe ich erkannt. --  Meine Frage bleibt bestehen.
<Fuchs> DerDui: am besten Du packst Module, die Du nicht brauchst, auf die blacklist
<Fuchs> DerDui: Ein Herumspielen an der Datei selber ist ganz klar nicht zu empfehlen
<Fuchs> ,blacklist? DerDui 
<shetlandpony> DerDui: die blacklist (schwarze liste), die unter /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist (globale liste) zu finden ist, bzw. im verzeichnis /etc/modprobe.d/ zu finden sind. diese liste(n) beinhalten kernel-module die beim systemstart nicht automatisch geladen werden sollen. siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardware_blacklist
<DerDui> ja das meine ich, weil ich denke, dass da überall der alte treiber drinn steckt, also wäre es doch sinnvoll die zu löschen :)
<Fuchs> loeschen ist je nach dem keine gute Idee
<DerDui> aber einfach nen frischen treiber dazuzuinstallieren kann ich mir auch nicht als so gut vorstellen^^
<bullgard> Der eigentliche Treiber ist /home/derdui/compat-wireless-2011-01-23/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k_htc.ko. --  Wie Fuchs schon sagte, ist es das Vernünftigste, den zu blacklisten.
<DerDui> achsooo, jetzt verstehe ich, danke :)
<christop1> Hi
<ring0> nachdem ich in 10.04 den backport-kernel 2.6.35-25-generic installiert habe, wollte ich den nicht mehr benötigten 2.6.32-29-generic purgen. allerdings möchte apt jetzt als abhängigkeit linux-generic* und linux-image-generic* entfernen. sehe ich es richtig, dass ich das nicht tun sollte?
<poccha> hallo allerseits. ich hab gerade netbeans unter ubuntu installiert und wollte fragen ob jemand weiss, wo ich da die plugins einspielen kann ?
<IceClaw> ring0 : Soltlest du lassen, ja :)
<genodeftest> @poccha: welche Plugins?
<poccha> zu schnell gefragt. eine geneuere studie des interfaces hats beantwortet...
<poccha> konkret würde ich gerne das php plugin einspielen
<genodeftest> unter Tools -> Plugins findest du eine Liste
<genodeftest> erst mal den Katalog neu laden
<genodeftest> und dann auf "Available Plugins"
<ring0> IceClaw, demnach bleiben bei der nutzung des backport-kernels immer zwei installierte kernel
<poccha> ja :) zu schnell  gefragt. danke trotzdem!
<genodeftest> @poccha: und da steht dann etwas weiter unter PHP
<IceClaw> ring0 : Ja richtig - abgesehen davon das dass sowieso sinvoll ist! - wo ist das problem?
<ring0> IceClaw, ich wollte es sauber halten. zum einen platz auf /boot freimachen, zum anderen den eintrag in grub loswerden
<ring0> IceClaw, ich könnte zwar die entsprechenden dateien auf /boot löschen, aber das erscheint mir auch nicht als einwandfrei :)
<IceClaw> http://goo.gl/lKfio
<ring0> wieso nochmal installieren?
<IceClaw> Das da drunter minte ich :P
<IceClaw> Probiers mal einfach mit remove.. ohne purge.. Villeicht will sieht er ja alle "linux-generic*" als konfigs an?
<ring0> IceClaw, in der tat, wenn ich remove statt purge nutze, bliebt linux-image-generic-lts-backport-maverick installiert
<IceClaw> :)
<ring0> IceClaw, danke für den tip
<jojo4> hallo, weiß jemand ob es möglich ist einen google kalender in evolution im offline modus zu nutzen? es lässt sich bei mir zwar ds häkchen setzen aber offline wird nichts angezeigt
<jokrebel> gn8
<uwe> hihi, ich hab gerade auf meinem Laptop ubuntu 10.10 installiert aber nach dem installieren der nvidia treiber stratet mein ubuntu nicht (auch kein recovery mode) 
<uwe> sry bin aber noch nicht so firm mit grub usw. kann ich irgendwie den kernel ohne x starten?
<user> Hallo liebe Leute. Hab heute eine griechische Version von Ubuntu installiert (nennt sich Monomaxos 5). Basiert auf Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. Hab Probleme mit dem wlan. Habe einen Logilink Wlan usb Adapter (wl0054), aber seit 6 Stunden probier ich mich zu verbinden und es funktioniert nicht. Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich muss noch dazu sagen, dass meine Kenntnisse seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr begrenzt sind.
<k1l> user: das problem ist, hier weiss keiner, was die jungs von monomaxos alles verändert haben. schau mal die hcls aber wirklich helfen kann dir nur der support der distribution.
<k1l> ,hcl? user 
<shetlandpony> user: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<plioz> Hi, gibt es eine Möglichkeit herauszufinden, ob Kopfhörer (oder auch anderes) mittels Klinkenstecker angeschlossen wird? Irgendeine Datei in /sys oder /proc , damit ich mit einem Script darauf reagieren kann wenn Stecker gezogen oder gesteckt wird?
<grossing> plioz, ich denke nicht daß das irgendwie überwacht wird. Spontan würd ich tippen daß du dir einen Meßadapter basteln müßtest
<speckmade> Soundprobleme hier... ALSA läuft, Player laufen und verhalten sich normal, im (ALSA-)Mixer scheinen alle Ausgänge offen und hochgeregelt zu sein, PulseAudio läuft - trotzdem bleibt alles stumm. An der Hardware wurde wohl nichts geändert - einziges nennenswerte Vorkommnis scheint die Installation der Videoschnitt-Software /LiVES/ zu sein...
<speckmade> hat mir jemand Ideen?
<speckmade> ach ja - letztens funktionierte alles normal.
<plioz> grossing: Nun, zumindest schaltet sich die interne Tonausgabe automatisch ab, wenn ein peripheriegerät das Ton ausgibt angeschlossen wird, von daher muss da ja irgendwie was sein worauf das reagiert, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das rein hardware ist
<mgolisch_> nicht zwingend
<mgolisch_> das passiert entweder in hardware oder es macht der treiber
<grossing> speckmade, schon mal versuchsweise *alles* geschlossen was iwie was mit Sound zu tun haben könnte? Bei mir blockieren z.B. Tabs mit durchgelaufenen YouTube- Filmen die Wiedergabe, obwohl PA behauptet es würde nix zugreifen
<plioz> mgolisch_: Nunja, der Treiber ist Alsa und der hda_intel codec ist realtak , also muss ich ja irgendwie über Alsa an die Infos rankommen können
<grossing> plioz, aber nur wenn die Info überhaupt vom Betriebssystem ausgelesen werden *kann*.
<speckmade> grossing: jaja - tritt auch bei frisch gestartetem System auf.
<mgolisch_> naja bei diesem hda zeugs bin ich mir recht sicher das der treiber diesen kram macht, also irgendwie mitbekommen das man das as rumsteckt tut der sicher, fragt sich nur ob das ausserhalb des treibers irgendwie zugaenglich ist
<grossing> speckmade, keine Meldungen PulseAudio & Co betreffend in /var/log/messages ?
<plioz> grossing: hm, ja wahrscheinlich regelt der Soundchip ohne zutun, dass mit dem Boxen abschalten wenn Peripherausgabe angeschlossen wird. Nunja ich such mal in proc und sys rum, da gibt es zumindest einträge auch wenn die nicht vielversprechend aussehen
<speckmade> grossing: also die Top-Meldungen da sind schon von PulseAudio...
<grossing> keine guten nehm ich mal an?
<speckmade> ettliche nach dem Muster: "Mar 10 23:39:58 RECHNERNAME pulseaudio[1522]: ratelimit.c: 1738 events suppressed"
<grossing> speckmade, ist der Treiber für die Soundkarte geladen?
<plioz> Gibt es ein Programm wie inotifywatch (im Paket inotify-tools), das einem nicht nur die Pfade, sondern auch die Dateien die verändert wurde ausgibt? Also im Handbuch von inotifywatch ist mir keine Option aufgefallen die das verwirklicht was ich will... 
<speckmade> grossing: wie stelle ich das fest? - Also die Soundkarte wird erkannt...
<grossing> speckmade, Herausfinden wie das benötigte Modul heißt und dann z.B. mit lsmod | grep MODULNAME
<hapm|IS> Hallo zusammen
<hapm|IS> Ich habe ein HP Pavilion dv6-1112eg, und versuche gerade das eingebaute Mikro zum laufen zu kriegen
<hapm|IS> das ganze ist eine Mikrofon Webcam Kombi, wobei die Webcam erkannt wird, aber in den Audioeinstellungen kein Audiogerät zur Eingabe erscheint
<hapm|IS> alles was ich bisher bei Google gefunden habe, war das Ubuntu die Webcam wohl ohne zusätzliche Treiber vollkommen erkennt
<plioz> hapm|IS: werden wenn du im alsamixer F4 drückst regler für das mikrophon angezeigt?
<hapm|IS> alsamixer = Audio-Einstellungen?
<plioz> hapm|IS: Nein alsamixer = Befehl in der Konsole
<hapm|IS> k
<hapm|IS> über Input Source und Input Source 1? nein
<hapm|IS> nur bei Capture Capture 1 und Digital Mic
<hapm|IS> und Mux bzw Mux 1
<hapm|IS> die sind aber alle auf null...
<plioz> hapm|IS: dann dreh sie hoch und wenn das Programm das Mikro standarmäßig erkennt wirds klappen
<hapm|IS> hab alles mal hochgedreht
<hapm|IS> kommt trotzdem nix
<plioz> und falls sie mute sind, dann kannst du das mit m drücken beheben
<hapm|IS> also ich hab jetz alles einfach mal hochgedreht
<hapm|IS> und bei Input Source Front Mic, Mic als auch Digital Mic mal ausprobiert
<hapm|IS> es hat sich nix geändert
<hapm|IS> sonst noch eine idee wo ich schauen könnte
<speckmade> grossing: das Zeug: http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt ?
<speckmade> grossing: HDA-Intel, ALC268, toshiba - klingt eins davon passend? müsste "lsmod | grep xxx" nun mit einem der vorgenannten Strings was ausspucken? - tut es nicht...
<hapm|IS> sonst noch wer eine idee wie ich mein mikro problem gelöst bekomme?
<madbrain> frage zu banshee: gibts n shortcut für random?
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-11
<kempo> kennt jemand von euch einen command line ocr programm?
<dauerflucher> kempo: paketverwaltung - z.B. synaptic - öffnen und den suchbegriff "ocr" eingeben… du wärst überrascht
<dauerflucher> kempo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ocr
<dauerflucher> seite existiert zwar nicht, aber die vorschläge sind auch 'ne ansage
<Ij0n> kempo: cuneiform
<Ij0n> kempo: tesseract
<Ij0n> sind imo die Besten oso cli ocr apps die es gibt
<ring0> dauerflucher, ich hab gestern noch getestet, ob eintragen der locale einstellungen nur in /etc/default/locale ausreicht. dem ist so. /etc/environment kann mal also auch unter 10.04 getrost unangetastet lassen für diesen zweck ;)
<dauerflucher> ring0: cool, danke für's testen
<ring0> ich konnte das system ja nicht unsauber übernächtigen lassen. aber mal eine andere frage: gibt es neben su noch andere tools, mit denen ich den user im terminal wechseln kann?
<dauerflucher> ring0: gibt es einen besonderen anwendungsfall?
<ring0> dauerflucher, nein, interesse
<kempo> Ij0n: läuft. danke :)
<Ij0n> kempo: was benutzt du jetzt?
<kempo> tesseract
<Ij0n> kempo: gute wahl :-)
<Ij0n> wofür benutzt du es? was OCRst du?
<kempo> akten
<kempo> wieso?
<Ij0n> kempo: ach, just in case, ich baue einen buchscanner
<Ij0n> und benutze es dafür
<Ij0n> ich dachte das du vielleicht auch einen buchscanner baust
<kempo> Ij0n: soetwas könnte ich auch gut bebrauchen
<kempo> hast du schon eine lösung gefunden um das ganze zu automatisieren?
<Ij0n> kempo: ich arbeite am blättern
<Ij0n> gerade vorgestern kamen teile von unrad
<Ij0n> in der theorie funzt es :-)
<kempo> du willst also auch automatisch scannen? 
<kempo> wie geht denn sowas?
<Ij0n> kempo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65ViHOGyOv8
<shetlandpony> Ij0n's youtube link:  YouTube - DIY pageturning Bookscanner (Proof of Concept) 
<Ij0n> kempo: das ist mein proof of concept
<kempo> looking.
<kempo> wtf.
<Ij0n> kempo: in der kiste sind an der gegenüberliegenden seite kameras angebracht und licht ist auch noch mit drin
<kempo> das wird also abfotografiert?
<Ij0n> kempo: genau
<kempo> ist das dein gerät?
<Ij0n> kempo: ja
<Ij0n> der typ da bin auch ich
<kempo> kann man das kaufen? :)
<Ij0n> nein, aber selbst bauen
<kempo> anleitung?
<Ij0n> kempo: funzt noch lange nicht
<Ij0n> derzeit ist der spalt zu groß, der druck ungeregelt, er saugt mehrere seiten auf einmal an...
<Ij0n> alles noch seeehr "early stage"
<kempo> Ij0n: naja halbautomatisch wär ja auch schon gut
<Ij0n> was meinst du mit halbautomatisch?
<Ij0n> selbst blättern?
<kempo> ja
<Ij0n> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khugFvlf8Wg&feature=related
<shetlandpony> Ij0n's youtube link:  YouTube - Working Bookscann0r 
<Ij0n> schon fertig :-)
<kempo> deiner?
<Ij0n> jop
<Ij0n> ich hab noch mehr video-footage aber die ist noch nicht geschnitten
<ring0> in welcher datei finde ich nochmal die einstellung, bei welchem release typ (normal oder lts) ein distributionsupgrade durchgeführt wird?
<ring0> ok, versteckt sich in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<dauerflucher> um in einem python script ein modul zu importieren reicht es doch das einmal am anfang zu tun, oder gäbe es einen grund ein modul in der gleichen datei zweimal zu importieren?
<ring0> ich kenne das importieren nur einmal am anfang
<dauerflucher> ok, danke
<Cyber1005> hallo, ich interressiere mich für blue ray brenner aber ich hab in der ubuntu hardware datenbank weder gefunden das sie nicht gehn oder doch gehn! wie sieht das nun aus?
<ring0> Cyber1005, im wiki habe ich nur gefunden, dass der LG GGW-H20L wohl funktioniert http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank/Datenspeicher?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20blue%20ray#LG und es wird erwähnt, dass nero linux blue-rays brennen kann
<shetlandpony> ring0's url: http://tinyurl.com/4whwxov | Hardwaredatenbank/Datenspeicher › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<Cyber1005> aha, dann ist es mal wieder ein neues test gebiet wo man ausprobieren muss um zu studieren
<Cyber1005> aber lesen tun die auch egal welcher es ist unter ubuntu?!
<ring0> kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, habs selbst noch nicht getestet
<ring0> vielleicht fragst du nochmal zu einer humaneren uhrzeit ;)
<Cyber1005> na gut vielleicht ist ja irgend wer mal test freudig, es dauert eh bis ich mir einen leiste
<Cyber1005> dann wünsch ich mal ne gute nacht
<ring0> ebenso
<Socke> kann mir mal eben jemand sagen, warum das hier nicht funktioniert, seit ch die keyfile authentifizierung eingebaut habe? davor hat er mit die datei svn.dump nicht als ordner angezeigt. http://pastebin.com/ikrf1Zpr
<Socke> wenn ich es als root ausführe bekomme ich den selben fehler...
<tm> Socke: laut fehlermeldung existiert das directory nicht, den befehl den du angibst, kenne ich so nicht...das wäre für mch realistischer: " scp -i /home/user/.ssh/id_rsa user@host.de:/home/user/Backup/svn.dump "
<Socke> o_O ok. ich hab jetzt einfach das -i weggelassen und jetzt funktioniert es
<tm> +i
<Socke> ?
<Socke> kann man eigentlich auch ein "if [ ! -e blabla ]; then" per ssh auf einem anderen rechner ausführen und dann das lokal zurückgeben?
<sdx23> Socke: sollte man nicht?
<Socke> warum sollte man das nicht? kann ich irgendwie anders überprüfen ob mein scp befehl erfolgreich war?
<tm> Socke: scp zeigt dir doch an, obs erfolgreich war oder nicht ;)
<Socke> ja, wenn da saber als crontab läuft seh ich das ja nicht
<sdx23> Socke: ich meinte, ich wüsste nichts, was dagegen spräche.
<joschi> Socke: auch in einem cronjob kannst du exit codes auswerten.
<germ86> Guten Morgen
<gurky> weiss jemand wie man bei ubuntu nvidia optimus ständig aktiviert?
<k1l> gurky: ist das nicht das umschalten von 2 grafikkarten?
<gzor> ja ist es
<gzor> wenn du weißt wie es geht könntest du dir ja ein startup script schreiben, der es bei jedem start neu aktiviert. (eintrag in rc.local  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rc.local )
<k1l> also da nvidia scheinbar auch kein interesse an einer funktionierenden umsetzung hat bleibt wohl bis auf weiteres nur übrig, im bios eine der karten auszuwählen und diese dann alleine zu nutzen
<gzor> weiß jemand wie man die xorg.conf am besten debuggt, wenn man ein multiseat-system errichten will?
<gzor> oder generell wie man sie am besten debuggt
<tm> gzor: reichen dir die meldungen in /var/log/Xorg.0.log nicht?
<gzor> *kopf gegen die wand renn* doch bestimmt, hab die datei iergendwie vergessen zu checken
<gzor> danke :)
<tm> np :)
<NTQ> hallo. jedes mal, wenn ich in rhythmbox im radio browser einen internet stream starte, kommt das fenster "Nach einer geeigneten Erweiterung suchen?". Dann kann ich entweder "Suchen" oder "Abbrechen".
<NTQ> Lasse ich suchen, findet er nichts und wenn ich auf abbrechen drücke, funktioniert trotzdem alles.
<NTQ> es nervt nur das fenster immer wegklicken zu müssen. kann man das nicht irgendwie ausschalten?
<gzor> hast du velleicht nicht alle audiocodecs installiert?
<NTQ> er will nach einem "ID3-Kennzeichnung-Demuxer" suchen und findet kein passendes Paket dazu
<NTQ> bisher hatte ich noch keine probleme mit codecs. Das System läuft seit April 2010 und alles läuft. wmv, divx, mp3, ogg, flac, asf, usw...
<NTQ> gzor: er scheint sich nur immer wieder an diesem ID3-Kennzeichnung-Demuxer zu stören. der fehlt ihm scheinbar
<k1l> NTQ: das problem habe ich ab und zu. ich denke es hängt mit dem signal zusammen, was da gestreamt wird
<NTQ> k1l: ja, es kommt auch nicht bei jedem radio-stream. das stimmt.
<tuxampol> habe auch dieses Problem ID3-Kennzeichnung-Demuxer
<NTQ> hier ist noch ein passender thread mit ein paar lösungsvorschlägen: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/2467452/
<NTQ> und der hinweis, dass es unter x86 scheinbar keine probleme damit gibt
<NTQ> nur unter x64
<Socke> joschi: das heißt ich müsste dann $? auswerten? alles 0 ist ja erfolgreich und alles andere 0 isn fehler, richtig?
<joschi> Socke: exakt
<bullgard> Warum gibt es eine Zeile in /etc/passwd, die mit "man" beginnt? Wieso muß sich das Programm man beim System identifizieren und möglicherweise authentifizieren?
<luc1> moin
<joschi> bullgard: da muss sich nichts authentifizieren. der benutzer `man` ist lediglich der besitzer von /var/cache/man/.
<bullgard> joschi: Warum gibt es eine Zeile in /etc/passwd, die mit "man" beginnt?
<joschi> bullgard: weil /var/cache/man diesem benutzer gehören soll
<joschi> und ohne eintrag in der passwd gäbe es eben nur die anzeige einer UID, statt eines schönen namens
<bullgard> Wo würde eine UID anstelle des Namens 'man' angezeigt werden?
<joschi> wenn der besitzer von /var/cache/man ermittelt werden soll
<joschi> wenn es dich stört, lösche den benutzer und die gruppe und freu dich über die fehlermeldungen
<martinalex> hi, wie bekomme ich das flashplugin dazu auch Sound auszugeben? (Es läuft nebenbei noch Skype, da hatte ich schonmal probleme)
<martinalex> oder gibt es eine flash-Alternative, die damit keine Probleme hat und trotzdem youtube und co abspielen kann?
<joschi> martinalex: http://www.youtube.com/html5 - jetzt kommt es noch darauf an, was du konkret unter "und co" verstehst.
<martinalex> myspace zb
<stegbth> Hallo zusammen
<joschi> mgolisch_: nein, dann gibt es keine brauchbare alternative zum flash-plugin
<stegbth> kann ein Ubuntu 10.04 nicht mehr als Samba Print-Server verwendet werden?
<joschi> s/mgolisch_/martinalex_/
<shetlandpony> joschi meant: martinalex_: nein, dann gibt es keine brauchbare alternative zum flash-plugin
<k1l> stegbth: warum sollte es denn nicht?
<stegbth> k1l: der Treiber wird auf den print$ kopiert, dann kommt ein "Zugriff verweigert"
<Black_Sun> hi alle, ich möchte gerne musik vom laptop auf mein hauptrecher ( desktop pc ) übertragen ( stream ) via wlan. Laptop ist mit pc verbunden netzwerk (wlan). könnte mir jemand weiterhelfen ? 
<stegbth> und bei ganz wenigen alten Treibern aus Windows XP klappts, aber auch nicht bei allen
<stegbth> in den Logs ist nix sinnvolles zu finden
<stegbth> die dlls und ppd Dateien stehen dann am Server
<k1l> stegbth: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-printserver.html  also prinzipiell sollte auch 10.04 es können. da ich selber keinen smb.printserver laufen habe kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen
<Minipluto> ich muss aus einer Reihe von Bildern eine Animation machen, die am Ende am besten ein mpg ist (muss möglichst kompatibel sein). Der Direkte Export von GIMP kann ja anscheinend nur GIF und MNG als Animation aber GIF hat etwas viele Verluste und für MNG gibt es anscheinend wenige Konverter
<Minipluto> oder ist es wohl einfacher, die Bilder mit Gimp einzeln abzuspeichern (sind 2 mal 7) und dann einen Video-Editor zu nehmen?
<ech0falko> sorry es ist off-topic. aber kennt jemand einen channel für kryptographie und/oder mikrocontroller? danke
<Black_Sun> hallöle? o.O
<k1l> ,ot? ech0falko 
<shetlandpony> ech0falko: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<stegbth> k1l: danke, das ist nichtd as Problem, samba ist da, sieht die Drucker usw. Nur die Windows Treiber werden nicht mehr registriert. Hochgeladen ja, aber nicht registriert :(
<stegbth> d.h. der Client bekommt dann den Hinweis der Server hat keinen passenden Drucketreiber fuer den Client :(
<Metza> hi
<hannes__> hallo. ich habe ein problem: ich kann mich per console login nicht einloggen, weil ich keine sonderzeichen benutzen kann.
<Metza> kann man in geany eigentlich eine ganze ordner struktur mit allen darin befindlichen ordner öffnen?
<Black_Sun> .... oder kann ich auf die hardware auf meinem desktop-pc zugreifen via wlan sprich pulce audio ?
<bullgard> joschi: Danke!
<bullgard> hannes__: Kannst Du Dich via grafischer Oberfläche einloggen?
<hannes__> ja
<hannes__> das funktioniert
<Fuchs> hannes__: welches Sonderzeichen, und bist Du sicher, dass nicht nur einfach das falsche Tastaturlayout aktiv ist? 
<hannes__> es geht im das zeichen '#', ich hab schon viel gegoogelt und tastatur-layouts eingerichtet.
<bullgard> hannes__: Was gibt '~$ locale' aus?
<hannes__> ich habe auch ein sehr kurzes leichtes passwort ohne sonderzeichen eingerichtet und siehe da, es funktioniert
<Fuchs> das Tastaturlayout von X11 hat eben nichts mit dem der Konsole zu tun
<Fuchs> locale spielt da absolut keine Rolle 
<Fuchs> hannes__: liegen die anderen Sonderzeichen da, wo sie auf der deutschen Tastatur auch liegen, oder nicht? 
<hannes__> der '~$ locale'-output liegt hier http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399958/
<hannes__> nein, es gehen eigentlich nur kommata, punkte und wo weiter, nicht mal das us-layout ist an besagter stelle aktiv
<Fuchs> hannes__: die Ausgabe von dumpkeys auf dem terminaldevice waere hilfreich, locale ist, wie oben gesagt, genau so egal wie das Layout, das Du unter X11 einstellst
<Black_Sun> okay also kennt sich kiner mit aus -.-
<hannes__> wenn ich much mit einem passwort ohen sonderzeichen per console einlogge habe ich auch auf einmal das korrekte keyboard layout
<Fuchs> hannes__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data   mal probieren
<Fuchs> hannes__: sonst kannst Du, unschoen, Dir auch ein Initskript erstellen, welches loadkeys aufruft fuer Dich
<hannes__> letzteres hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, hab das paket nicht, erstmal laden
<Fuchs> ,geduld? Black_Sun 
<shetlandpony> Black_Sun: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Fuchs> Black_Sun: aber bis hier jemand antwortet, haettest Du schon mal den Pulseaudioartikel lesen oder Google anwerfen koennen, dann haettest Du http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/sounds-mit-pulseaudio-umleiten/  gefunden
<Fuchs> ggf. reicht das schon, um Deine Frage zu beantworten
<Black_Sun> okay Fuchs 
<hannes__> Fuchs, hab jetzt gemacht, was du sagtest, brauche ich einen restart?
<Fuchs> hannes__: ziemlich sicher, ja. Weil das setkeys davon nicht aufgerufen wird
<hannes__> okay
 * Fuchs ist dann gleich weg, viel Erfolg jedenfalls
<Black_Sun> okay Fuchs ich glaub das ist es .... Danke dir :D
<hannes__> tja, das hat leider nichts an der situation geändert Fuchs
<pasq> hallo zsammen
<pasq> kann mir jemand bezüglich der 11.04 infos geben?
<pasq> ich wüde gerne wissen ob die dailybuild auch LVM unterstützt bei der installation
<k1l> pasq: support zu alphas bitte in #ubuntu-de+1 oder direkt: #ubuntu+1
<pasq> oh ok
<pasq> danke
<Gamoder> Gibt es eig. ein Tool für ubuntu, mit dem man beliebige Musikdateien (insb. mp3 und ogg) ohne neuzukodieren normalisieren kann?
<srtu> weiß jemand warum meine installierte wine andwendung nicht in Anwendung > Wine > Programme  landet? bzw muss die da nicht landen? ich muss jetzt immer über den Umweg "durchsuche C:" gehen
<Gamoder> Vllt. hast du keinen Startmenüeintrag erstellt?
<srtu> den muss ich extra erstellen?
<srtu> und wie wen ich mal dumm fragen darf?
<srtu> in "drive_c/Programme" ist der programm ordner zumindet vorhanden
<Gamoder> drive_c/users/<yourname>/start menu/programs
<Gamoder> Wobei ich persönlich, muss ich gestehen, ohnehin alles über den nautilus starte - ich hab aber auch wenig in .wine installiert
<srtu> mh also bei mir war der Eintrag in ".wine/drive_c/users/Public/Startmenü/Programme" hab ihn mal in meinen benutzernamen kopiert, taucht aber immernoch net auf 
<srtu> wenn ich aber auf "deinstaliere wine applikationen" gehe ist das programm vorhanden
<srtu> also installiert scheint es ja dann schon zu sein
<homosapiens> yoo
<homosapiens> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glJQ-1but3M <- ist diese bassdrum korreckt?
<shetlandpony> homosapiens's youtube link:  YouTube - Untergrundtape Vol. 1 - SNIPPET - OUT NOW!!! 
<k1l> ,ot? homosapiens 
<shetlandpony> homosapiens: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<homosapiens> achso
<EricSon12331> Hallo ich habe eine Festplatte und würde auf dieser gerne ein vollverschlüsseltes ubuntu installieren, wie genau kann ich das bewerkstelligen?
<bekks> alternate cd benutzen.
<EricSon12331> wo genau kann man diese downloaden und ist es möglich das image auf einer dvd zu brennen?
<bekks> www.ubuntu.com
<dauerflucher> ja
<EricSon12331> das?
<EricSon12331> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<EricSon12331> und worin liegt der unterschied zwischen cd und dvd-alternative?
<bekks> Das eine ist ein CD image, das andere ein DVD image...
<dauerflucher> ja die
<EricSon12331> das ist alles?
<Frickelpit> mehr pakete auf der dvd
<bekks> Das reicht doch :D
<dauerflucher> das dvd image enthält mehr sprachpakete
<EricSon12331> ok
<dauerflucher> steht da auch auf der seite -.-
<bekks> Och, immer dieses lästige Lesen ;)
<bekks> moin Frickelpit dauerflucher 
<dauerflucher> moin bekks
<Frickelpit> huhu bekks
<EricSon12331> upps.
<EricSon12331> habs überlesen :)
<EricSon12331> also nur mehr sprachpackete, und der rest ist identisch?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Und der Installer bietet Dir wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten.
<EricSon12331> gut, dann lohnen sich die 4gb nicht... wenns nur sprachpackete sind und nicht zusätzliche codes etc..
<bekks> Insbesondere die, die du zur Verschlüsselung brauchst.
<bekks> Und Du solltest _vorher_ drüber nachdenken, wie du dabei vorgehst.
<dauerflucher> das heisst aber lästiges lesen
<bekks> Puh.
<EricSon12331> 80gb festplatte ist vollkommen leer, und alles andere verbleibt auf einer anderen festplatte, welche während des prozesses in sicherheit gebracht wird
<EricSon12331> also sogesehen nix zu verlieren außer zeit
<Noktar> könnt ihr mir ein guten ftp client empfehlen?
<bekks> Man kann auch zehn Minuten lesen, und wissen was man tut :)
<bekks> Noktar: "ftp" oder "filezilla".
<Noktar> danke
<dauerflucher> gftp tut's auch noch
<EricSon12331> bekks, du sagtest die dvd hätte für die verschlüsselung benötigte funktionen die es auf der alternate-CD nicht gibt, also muss es die DVD sein?
<EricSon12331> (Geht aus der Downloadpage nicht hervor)
<bekks> Nein, das sagte ich nicht.
<bekks> Ich sagte, dass die alternate Variante die Optionen hat, die du brauchst.
<bekks> Der Installer ist auf der CD und DVD identisch - aber ein andere als auf der "Standard" Variante.
<bekks> +r
<EricSon12331> whoops, da hab ich zu schnell geschrieben und den kontext durcheinander gebracht
<EricSon12331> "18:56:24) EricSon12331: gut, dann lohnen sich die 4gb nicht... wenns nur sprachpackete sind und nicht zusätzliche codes etc..
<EricSon12331> (18:56:31) bekks: Insbesondere die, die du zur Verschlüsselung brauchst."
<bekks> 0311 185621 < bekks> Und der Installer bietet Dir wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten.
<EricSon12331> war aber mein fehler, also reicht die cd^^
<bekks> Zwei Sätze hintereinander :P
<EricSon12331> ja, wollte nicht sagen das der fehler bei dir lag :)
<EricSon12331> wollte nur zeigen das ich zu schnell geschrieben und gelesen hab und dadurch einiges durcheinander gebracht habe ;)
<bekks> Überleg dir lieber mal, wie Du vorgehen willst bei der Installation.
<EricSon12331> jap, schon dabei :)
<k1l> ,partitionierung? EricSon12331 
<shetlandpony> EricSon12331, Partitionierung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> dort gibts auch artikel zur verschlüsselung etc.pp
<Noktar> hm ich hab ftp installiert
<Noktar> wenn ich draufklick passiert garnichts
<dauerflucher> Noktar: das ist ein befehlszeilenwerkzeug
<bekks> Noktar: Das ist ja auch ein Kommandozeilenprogramm...
<Noktar> achsoooo
<k1l> lieber einmal 5min. ins lesen investieren als nachher alles doppelt machen müssen
<EricSon12331> die partitionierung würd ich wie folgt ansetzen " swap 2gb, / 20gb, /home  57gb.."
<EricSon12331> dann müsste aber noch ne /boot her
<EricSon12331> weil soweit ich gelesen hab, diese nicht mitverschlüsselt werden kann
<dauerflucher> EricSon12331: gibt es einen konrekten anwendungsfall für das system?
<Noktar> ist ein programm eigentlich komplett weg wenn ich es über das software center deinstalliere oder bleiben da wie bei windows immer irgendwelche leichen zurück?
<dauerflucher> Noktar: konfigurationen im homeverzeichnis
<Frickelpit> Noktar: die cnfigs bleiben zurück
<Frickelpit> *configs
<Noktar> ok
<EricSon12331> für was ich das system einsetzen will?
<dauerflucher> EricSon12331: ja
<EricSon12331> daily-use
<Frickelpit> EricSon12331: wozu 20GB für /
<bekks> Verschlüsselung komplett unnötig.
<dauerflucher> darauf zielte meine frage ab, Frickelpit
<Noktar> in .config?
<bekks> in ~/
<Noktar> ftp hat da aber scheinbar nichts hinterlassen
<dauerflucher> Noktar: das ist gut möglich
<EricSon12331> naja wie viel sollt ich den vergeben
<dauerflucher> EricSon12331: 10 - 15 GB reichen für root
<Frickelpit> EricSon12331: hier sind gerade 3,5GB in gebrauch
<k1l> also normales desktop braucht um die 5gb / mach mal 10gb und gut ist
<EricSon12331> und die 10 rüber zu /home?
<dauerflucher> ja
<EricSon12331> und laut artikel so um die 150mb für /boot
<dauerflucher> ist nicht zwingend
<dauerflucher> behaupte ich zumindest
<sash_> Bei Verschluesselung schon.
<Frickelpit> EricSon12331: gehst du nur nach artikel oder überlegst du selber, warum wieviel nötig ist?
<EricSon12331> gerade geh ich nach artikel :)
<EricSon12331> naja so halb 
<EricSon12331> den rest wusst ich noch von der letzten ubuntu installation
<EricSon12331> ungefähr das 1,5fache des rams für den swap
<bekks> Quatsch.
<bekks> Wieviel RAM hat die Kiste?
<EricSon12331> 4gb
<bekks> Dann reichen 4G DICKE aus.
<EricSon12331> meine 6
<Frickelpit> :D
<dauerflucher> EricSon12331: desktop oder notebook?
<EricSon12331> desktop
<Frickelpit> wozu swap dann?
<bekks> Weil man den OOM nicht mag.
<bekks> Daher benutgzt man immer swap :D
<PBeck> hi
<Noktar> erm also ich hab den config ordner irgendwie nicht gefunden
<Noktar> wo ist der jetzt genau?
<EricSon12331> ich wusst nicht das swap nicht zwangsläufig nötig ist
<bekks> Noktar: Wer sagte denn, dass die configs immer in .config liegen?
<EricSon12331> ach mensch..
<Noktar> weiß nicht
<Noktar> dachte ich jetzt einfach
<Noktar> wo können sie denn noch?
<sash_> ,einsteiger? Noktar die weiterfuehrenden auch lesen
<Frickelpit> in ~
<shetlandpony> Noktar die weiterfuehrenden auch lesen, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<EricSon12331> umm ohne swap kein suspend?
<EricSon12331> dachte da gäbs auch suspend to ram oder so :S
<Frickelpit> EricSon12331: nutzt du es am desktop?
<bekks> EricSon12331: Willst Du suspend, willst Du 4G swao.
<bekks> -o+p.
<sash_> Das ist aper suspend to disk.
<sash_> aper? Das ist aber weit weg vom b.
<Ij0n> http://bit.ly/aVOizv livestream from c-base, Berlin. Talk of Nokia about Meego and  Windows on Tablet-PCs
<dauerflucher> ot? Ij0n
<dauerflucher> ,ot? Ij0n
<shetlandpony> Ij0n: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Ij0n> dauerflucher, shetlandpony sry, habe den falschen channel zum pasten gewählt
<Ij0n> das sollte eigentlich in #hackerspaces
<Ij0n> tut mir leid
<EricSon12331> so wieder da :)
<EricSon12331> also wenn ich suspend will muss ich auch 4gb swap haben?
<bekks> Wenn Du suspend-to-disk haben willst.
<EricSon12331> gibts den auch suspend to ram unter ubuntu?
<bekks> Ja.
<EricSon12331> ok.
<dauerflucher> EricSon12331: falls du aus welchen gründen auch immer ohne swap probleme bekommst, kannst du das im laufenden betrieb auch immer mit einer swapfile abfangen
<EricSon12331> hmm dann gönn ich mir einfach die 4gb swap, genug speicher ist sowieso da, und bei suspend to ram, laufen meiner erfahrung nach noch die lüfter weiter...
<EricSon12331> und im grunde ist suspend-to-ram hirnrissig, wenn man bedenkt das die verschlüsselung dadurch ausgehebelt wird
<bekks> EricSon12331: Sollten und können sie eigentlich nicht.
<EricSon12331> da der schlüssel sich noch im ram befindet
<bekks> EricSon12331: Bullshit.
<EricSon12331> nicht der fall?
<bekks> Du möchtest Dir wirklich durchlesen, wie Verschlüsselungen funktionieren.
<bekks> Der Witz ist, dass selbstverständlich Suspend2RAM ein laufendes System im "Ruhezustand" ist.
<bekks> Wo also, wenn nicht im RAM, sollte ein Schlüssel sein?
<bekks> Die Büchse wird dabei nicht "ausgemacht".
<EricSon12331> bei suspend to ram verbleibt der schlüssel doch im ram, wie es bei win und truecrypt-volumes der fall ist
<bekks> ??
<bekks> Du verwechselst Da gerade so einiges.
<EricSon12331> hmm, schrittweise.. bei suspend to ram verbleibt der schlüssel im ram und die verschlüsselung ist quasi ausgehebelt, da der rechner noch an ist? richtig oder falsch?
<bekks> ?
<bekks> 0311 193739 < bekks> Du möchtest Dir wirklich durchlesen, wie Verschlüsselungen funktionieren.
<dreamon> Kann mir jemand einen dyndns updater empfehlen, der funktioniert und einfach zu konfigen ist.?
<EricSon12331> ich versuch nur zu verstehen worauf sich das "bullshit." bezog :)
<mgolisch_> dreamon: ich verwende ddclient
<mgolisch_> funktioniert eigentlich super
<dreamon> mgolisch_, Ok, dann wer ich den gleich mal testen
<EricSon12331> so ich versuche nun alles so wiederzugeben wie ich es verstanden habe, /boot verbleibt unverschlüsselt und enthält die information wo genau sich die installation befindet, und das programm das die entschlüsselung der sektoren auf der festplatte vornimmt befindet sich genauso im /boot, wenn man nun bootet kriegt man die message, schlüssel eingeben & enter.. die sektoren auf der festplatte werden entschlüsselt und der 
<EricSon12331> würde man jetzt suspend-to-ram einsetzen müsste der schlüssel immer noch im ram liegen, und eventuell abgegriffen werden können (bei direkten zugriff auf die hardware)??
<bekks> ?
<EricSon12331> ein einfaches, du liegt richtig, oder falsch wäre mir lieber als ein fragezeichen ;)
<bekks> Gegen direkten Zugriff auf die Hardware kannst Du "sicher" nur etwas mit einer geladenen Schrotflinter unternehmen.
<bekks> Und das wird OT.
<bekks> ,ot? EricSon12331 
<shetlandpony> EricSon12331: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Frickelpit> EricSon12331: ein fragezeichen bei bekks ist ein ziemlich sicheres zeichen für „du liegst falsch“ :D
<EricSon12331> dann bitte erläutern inwiefern, im OT-Channel :)
<dreamon> Kriege gerade immer folgende Meldung von "sudo apt-get update" -> N: Ignoring file 'getdeb.list.bck' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<dauerflucher> dreamon: der fehler ist eindeutig
<dauerflucher> in sources.list.d sind zulässige dateiendungen ausschließlich .list und .list.save
<dreamon> dauerflucher, getdeb.list.bck die ist 0byte groß..
<dauerflucher> dreamon: soweit ich weiss, sollte eine solche datei dort nicht existieren
<dauerflucher> hast du die zufällig selber angelegt bzw. dahin umbenannt?
<dreamon> dauerflucher, Habs gelöscht.. Fehler weg. Hab ich nicht angelegt!
<dauerflucher> komisch
<jokrebel> hi
<Frickelpit> könnt eine backup datei sein von getdeb *vermut*
<dauerflucher> Frickelpit: sollte dort aber normalerweise nicht angelegt werden
<Frickelpit> natürlich nicht aber evtl. hat da jemand bei getdeb bockmist gemacht
<dauerflucher> Frickelpit: richtig
<dauerflucher> evtl. auch ein release upgrade ohne das deaktivieren der getdeb paketquelle…
<dreamon> Wie finde ich heraus, welcher Task mir dein ein "sudo apt-get install ddclient" blockiert -> : Konnte Sperre /var/cache/apt/archives/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)
<bekks> dreamon: ps -ef | grep -e "dpkg|apt"
<dreamon> bekks, dreamon  21792 19650  0 20:09 pts/3    00:00:00 grep -e dpkg|apt -> das ist alles was er anzeigt. komisch
<bekks> welcher user?
<bekks> dein user oder root?
<dreamon> Beides.
<dreamon> Hab beides Probiert.. 
<mgolisch_> lauft grad ne aktualisierung?
<mgolisch_> oder softwarecenter offen?
<mgolisch_> oder synaptics?
<bekks> dreamon: nopaste mal "ps -ef" als root bitte.
<dreamon> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/352055/
<dreamon> bekks, [dpkg-preconfigu] <defunct>  -> das da vielleicht..
<dreamon> bekks, was heißt defunct?
<bekks> 12ja, genau der...
<bekks> -12
<dreamon> Ich glaub da komm ich um ein Reboot ich rum.. diese Processe sind sehr hartnäckig
<mgolisch_> naja das liegt daran das es die garnicht mehr gibt
<bekks> Bei Zombies gibt es die parent PID nicht mehr, bei <defunct> gibt es die PID nicht mehr.
<tprommi> Hallo. Ich hab Mythbuntu 10.10 und eine Asus AT5ION-I Board mit integriertem Sound. Es klappt nicht ein 5.1 auszugeben. Was kann man da machen?
<bekks> tprommi: Du hast Mythbuntu und kein Ubuntu.
<mgolisch_> defunct heisst das programm dieses processes wurde schon beendet es ist lediglich noch in der processliste weil der vater process den exit status haben wollte diesen aber aufgrund eines programfehlers oder aehnlichem bis jetzt nicht getan hat
<mgolisch_> bzw benachrichtigt werden wollte wenn der process endet
<tprommi> Ist das denn ein anderes Soundsystem?
<mgolisch_> tprommi: womit hast du es probiert?
<bekks> Das ist kein Ubuntu...
<mgolisch_> funktioniert speakertest auf allen channels?
<mgolisch_> wenn du pulse verwendest willst du in den sound optionen ein multichannel sound profil auswaehlen
<mgolisch_> std ist stereo
<tprommi> Mit dem Speakertest. Es kommt aber nur bei den Frontkanälen (L/R) ein Ton
<mgolisch_> du sagst ihm aber das du mehrere channels testen willst?
<tprommi> Ja
<mgolisch_> du hast die channels unmuted?
<mgolisch_> check das mal in alsamixer
<tprommi> Wie bekomme ich denn raus, welches programm ich nutzte? ALSA hab ich schon mal gelesen. Gehört das zusammen oder ist es eine Alternative?
<tprommi> den alksamixer hab ich mir schon mal angesehen. Dort kann ich doch nur die Lautstärke für den gesamten Ausgang regeln. Vielleicht hätte ich erwähnen sollen, dass ich über TosLink raus gehe
<tprommi> SPDIF ist wohl das richtige Wort.
<tprommi> bin mal 5 minuten weg
<srtu> wenn man xchat entsprechend konfiguriert bekommt man doch so n popup rechts in die ecke wenn zbsp sein eigener nic fällt, neben der msg gibts ein icon mit der Schematischen Darstellung einer Person
<srtu> ist es möglich dieses Icon durch das Xchat Icon auszutauschen?
<dauerflucher> srtu: ja
<srtu> und wie?
<dauerflucher> srtu: such das icon raus und ersetzte es durch ein anderes
<srtu> vermutlich nur die icon datei ersetzen, aber wo?
<dauerflucher> /usr/share/icons
<dauerflucher> evtl. auch in /usr/share/pixmaps
<dauerflucher> srtu: überschreiben müsste auch funktionieren, wenn ein entsprechendes anderes icon an selbe stelle in ~./icons ablegt
<dauerflucher> *abgelegt wird
<srtu> das problem liegt imn auffinden des bestehenden icons, ich hab ja keine ahnung wie das teil sich nennt
<dauerflucher> srtu: ich auch nicht
<srtu> hehe
<dauerflucher> aber sehr wahrscheinlich hat xchat ein eigenes verzeichnis für seine icons, sofern keine icons aus dem standardsatz verwendet werden
<srtu> also in pixmaps nicht, da liegt nur das xchat icon welches ich nutzen würde
<srtu> und in icons genauso....kein ordner namens xchat
<srtu> naja ich such mal
<dauerflucher> srtu: du kannst mal folgendes versuchen :$ locate xchat | grep png
<srtu> ah das ist noch ne idee
<srtu> tja leider nur die "richtigen" icons
<dauerflucher> srtu: mach bitte mal 'nen screenshot von dem icon
<srtu> dann schreib nochmal mein nic in 2 sec hier rein
<dauerflucher> srtu
<srtu> kann man mit <druck> kein screenshot machen?
<dauerflucher> srtu: nicht, wenn das nicht eingerichtet ist
<srtu> ah strg+druck
<srtu> also nochmal bitte
<dauerflucher> srtu: 
 * PBeck kann mit Druck einen Screenshot machen
<dauerflucher> srtu: es scheint kein eigenes xchat icon zu sein - auch keins des xchat-indicator-plugins
<srtu> http://img811.imageshack.us/i/testcr.jpg/
<dauerflucher> srtu: /usr/share/icons/<theme>/scalable/notifications/notification-message-im.svg
<srtu> kommt bei dir etwa das xchat icon?
<dauerflucher> ich benutze kein xchat
<srtu> ok
<srtu> ist jetzt auch net sooooo wichtig, dachte da gäbs irgendwo ne einstellungsmöglichkeit
<dauerflucher> srtu: der pfad zu dem icon steht oben
<srtu> ahhhh
<srtu> mensch hab ich gar net gesehen
<srtu> merci
<dauerflucher> srtu: allerdings sollte dir klar sein, dass dieses icon _immer_ bei IM nachrichten im indicator angezeigt wird
<dauerflucher> unabhängig vom client
<srtu> ok das macht nix
<EricSon12331> ist eine aktive internetverbindung zur installation und full-disk encryption nötig, oder sind die benötigten packages ala lvm2 und dm-crypt schon auf der alternate-cd vorhanden?
<dauerflucher> wäre sinnfrei diese option anzubieten und bei einem uninstallierten system eine internetverbindung vorrauszusetzen
<bekks> EricSon12331: alternate...
<dauerflucher> also ja, alles bordmittel auf der alternate CD
<srtu> hat geklappt dauerflucher, danke
<dauerflucher> srtu: you're welcome
<EricSon12331> gut, dann ist ja alles fein und es kann gleich losgehen
<EricSon12331> kann jemand ungefähr abschätzen wie lange das fühlen einer IDE-HDD mit 80gb dauert?
<EricSon12331> Mit einem durchschnittlichen Quadcore?
<EricSon12331> mit zufälligen zahlen*
<KojiroAK> EricSon12331, das Fühlen dauert so lange, bis du die HD ausgebaut und angetatscht hast.
<KojiroAK> EricSon12331, das Füllen ist eine andere Frage.
<EricSon12331> hehe Opportunist du :P
<EricSon12331> typos's kommen vor, bezog sicher natürlich aufs füllen :P
<EricSon12331> und ich habe schon geguckt bei wiki was zu dm-crypt zu finden und der maximalen länge des passworts
<EricSon12331> bei truecrypt liegts bei 64, bei dm-crypt genauso?
<dankobum> Ich habe mich von 192.168.178.29 per ssh auf 192.168.178.28 eingeloggt, jetzt will ich gedit starten, aber es kommt: (gedit:1998): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: 192.168.178.29:0.0    xhost +     habe ich auf der 29 gemacht
<jokrebel> dankobum: nimm doch ssh -X 192....
<dankobum> jokrebel: vielen dank, das ging ja ganz schnell, hat funktioniert , super, war ja ganz einfach, danke nochmals
<jokrebel> dankobum: gerne 
<EricSon12331> kann mir wer was zu dm-crypt und der maximalen pw-länge?
<Fischkeks> Nach einem Update vor einigen Wochen verweigert mir die Grafische Oberfläche den Dienst und ich bekomme die Meldung: "Die Standardonfiguration für die GNOME Energieverwaltung wurde nicht korrekt installiert." Kann mir jemand helfen?
<mgolisch_> Fischkeks: gehts mit nem anderen user?
<Fischkeks> Habe nur einen angelegt. Es sei denn es gibt Standardmässig noch einen anderen?
<mgolisch_> kannst du die failsafe gnome session starten?
<Fischkeks> Du meinst beim Booten Failsafe.... wählen? ... mal sehen...
<Fischkeks> Komischerweise habe ich ja die Grafische Auswahl bei der Passwortabfrage
<Fischkeks> So habe nun das Widerherstellungsmenü vor mir. .. Wie weiter? Bin ziemlicher Anfänger was das angeht.
<Fischkeks> failsafeX  ?
<mgolisch_> noe ich meinte in dem anmelde bildschirm als sitzung failsafe gnome auswaehlen
<mgolisch_> oder wie das heisst
<overlook> À
<Fischkeks> Also weder GNOME (abgesicherter Modus) noch Xfce-Sitzung gehen.  Er schickt mich immer wieder zurück in den Anmeldebildschirm. *grmml
<Fischkeks> Oben rechts dann die oben erwähnte Meldung unter der Überschrift "Installationsproblem"
<mgolisch_> unfertiges update?
<mgolisch_> wie gesagt ich wuerde mal nen neuen user anlegen
<Fischkeks> Möglicherweise
<mgolisch_> und probieren damit einzulogen
<Fischkeks> wie mache ich das? Im Terminal?
<mgolisch_> ja melde dich auf ner konsole an
<jokrebel> bye
<Fischkeks> ok
<mgolisch_> mit strg+alt+F1 kommst du auf ne konsole, da kannst du dich im anmelden , mit strg+alt+F7 kommst du zurueck zum grafischen anmelde bildschirm
<mgolisch_> -im
<mgolisch_> nach dem anmelden kannst du dann zb mal sudo useradd testuser -m ausfuehren, das erzeugt einen neuen user testuser dann zurueck zum grafischen anmelde bildschirm und mal als der anmelden
<Fischkeks> Habe mir gerade mal die option -m im englischen angesehen aber nicht wirklich verstanden was die machen soll.
<mgolisch_> das bewirkt das er fuer den user ein homedir anlegt
<Fischkeks> Mist, jetzt habe ich das -m  nicht angegeben. besteht hoffnung? Er kopiert aber trotzdem Dateien aus /etc/skel ... Soll ich den dialog durchgehen und user löschen/nutzen?
<mgolisch_> kannst ihn ja löschen mit sudo userdel testuser und neu anlegen
<Funfood> kg
<Fischkeks> im durcheinander habe ich wie im wiki empfohlen adduser genutzt daher hat er auch die dateien kopiert. Ist doch dann eignetlich ok ... soll ich ihn trotzdem löschen? Besteht ein unterschied?
<mgolisch_> nein
<mgolisch_> meld dich einfach mit dem an und schau ob das geht
<Fischkeks> Der User ist da aber das Ergebnis ist das selbe. :-/
<mgolisch_> ok geh noch mal in das terminal und rufe sudo apt-get check auf
<mgolisch_> gibt das nen fehler?
<Fischkeks> Paketlisten gelesen, Abhängigkeiten aufgebaut, Status-Informationen gelesen... Fertig. Scheint alles OK.
<Hootch> *quack*
<Fischkeks> *quack* ?
<Hootch> *quack-quack* :)
 * Hootch und wieder still
<Fischkeks> Wenig hilfreich...
<Fischkeks> Bist aber eingeladen zu helfen Hootch
<bekks> ?
<bekks> useradd benutzen und vor dem anmelden mit dem user die kopierten dateien aus dem ~ von user löschen. Fertig.
<Wedelwolf> muh
<bekks> reh!
<mgolisch_> Fischkeks: irgendwas installiert bevor das passiert ist?
<Fischkeks> Installationsproblem "Die Standardonfiguration für die GNOME Energieverwaltung wurde nicht korrekt installiert."
<Fischkeks> System aktualisierung
<mgolisch_> zeigt sudo apt-get upgrade irgendwlche updates die er installieren will?
<Hootch> Fischkeks: hm kannst du nicht das .gnome config verzeichnis mal umbenennen? damit er eine neues anlegt und sehen was passiert? aber nicht löschen!
<Hootch> die andere frage ist: wie sieht die gui mit dem testuser aus? 
<mgolisch_> Fischkeks: und nochwas mach mal df -h
<mgolisch_> ist evtl / zu 100% belegt?
<Fischkeks> mgolisch der rechner hängt momentan nicht im netz ist das ein problem?
<mgolisch_> dann mach erstmal das mit dem df -h
<mgolisch_> dazu brauchst kein netz
<Hootch> df (disk free -h humanable) speicherplatz abfrage der pladde
<Fischkeks> df -h ?!
<mgolisch_> ja auf der konsole das eingeben
<mgolisch_> df -h
<mgolisch_> evtl ist es ja etwas so einfaches wie das die platte voll ist
<Hootch> Fischkeks: *ping*?
<Fischkeks> ... /dev/sda8   Größe 5,7G  Benut 5,5G  Verf 0    100%  /
<mgolisch_> jo
<mgolisch_> platte voll
<Fischkeks> darunter noch 5 weitere Zeilen
<mgolisch_> lösch irgendwas
<mgolisch_> irgendwas groesseres gedownloaded?
<Fischkeks> Meine vermutung: beim Aktualisieren war der Plattenplatz voll...
<Fischkeks> denn bis dahin ging das system noch.
<mgolisch_> evtl reicht ein sudo apt-get autoclean
<mgolisch_> das löscht alte heruntergeladene paketdateien
<Fischkeks> Toll ich habe wieder 600 KB mehjr platz ;-)
<Fischkeks> reicht aber leider nicht...
<Hootch> Fischkeks: *hust* schmeiss mal die pornos von der pladde :D
<Fischkeks> Nein! Nicht die! *lol*
<EricSon12331> die sammlung soll erhalten bleiben :P
<EricSon12331> alle porns von 1923 bis zur gegenwart xD
<Fischkeks> wie sage ich Linux, dass er mir die --help seitenweise anzeigt?
<dauerflucher> Fischkeks: garnicht?
<bekks> | more
<dauerflucher> aber such's mal mit :$ man programm
<snooky> hi all
<Fischkeks> Ich tue mich etwas schwer damit meine USB-Festplatte (/dev/sdb1) per hand einzuhängen. Sollte doch so gehen:   mount -t vfat /dev/sde1 /mnt/usb
<bekks> Nein.
<k1l> warum sdb und sde?
<Fischkeks> Ubuntu ist der Meinung Einhängepunkt mnt/usb existiert nicht.
<bekks> Dann leg ihn an?
<k1l> Fischkeks: der ordner muss erst angelegt werden
<dauerflucher> Fischkeks: wenn kein verzeichnnis mit diesem namen in /mnt/ exisitert, dann exisitert der mountpoint auch nicht
<Fischkeks> mnt ist da aber usb nicht
<bekks> Dann leg ihn an?
<bekks> Wann genau kommt das Problem? :)
<Fischkeks> dachte er legt ihn selbst an... na gut versuch ich das mal per hand. ;-)
<Fischkeks> jepp manchmal sind es kleinigkeiten... danke...  (alles muss man selber machen...) ;-)
<k1l> ,mount? Fischkeks 
<shetlandpony> Fischkeks, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> nochmal ein bischen lektüre zum "verstehen"
<daswort> Welche Parameter muss ich bei weechat noch hinzufügen damit  das funktioniert:  /server add irc.freenode.org
<Fischkeks> na dann werde ich mal sehen ob ich die "pornosammlung" auslagern kann...
<Fischkeks> Was heisst eigentlich "konnte den Eigentümer von .... nicht erhalten" beim bewegen von Dateien? Die Dateien wurden meines erachtens trotzdem ins neue Verzeichnis bewegt.
<dauerflucher> Fischkeks: FAT32 beherrscht keine benutzerrechte
<dauerflucher> die verfallen auf dem dateisystem
<Fischkeks> Also keine ernsthaften auswirkungen in der regel
<Fischkeks> Gute Kunde, mein GNOME läuft wieder! ;-)
<k1l> Fischkeks: für dokumente, bilder, videos, musik nicht. aber für systemdateien schon
<dauerflucher> im normelen anwendungsfall bei z.b datensicherung, nein
<qbi> Was ist der beste Weg, um ein Paket (in dem Fall Network Manager) downzugraden (von Natty -> Maverick oder Lucid)?
<staybb> wie komm ich in off topic channel
<monkeyD> hallo, ich habe eine sis karte und mein bildschirm hat wie verrückt geflakkert, um dieses problem zu lösen wollte ich die xorg.conf datei editieren aber dort gab es keine im X11 ordner wie auf wiki erklährt wurde
<monkeyD> jetzt habe ich die 11.04 drauf
<k1l> staybb: /j #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<monkeyD> habe 70% des flakkersn verloren
<monkeyD> aber eine xorg.conf datei im X11 ordner gibt es immer noch nicht
<k1l> monkeyD: alpha support ist in #ubuntu-de+1 oder besser direkt im englischen hauptchannel: #ubuntu+1
<monkeyD> ok, ich habe aber wieder die 10er wieder drauf
<monkeyD> also das flakkern geht einfach nicht weg 
<k1l> du kannst einfach eine anlegen, wenn keine da ist. aber trotzdem bitte an die anderen channel wenden.
<monkeyD> und die wiki lösung geht nicht weil ich nicht die datei xorg.conf habe im ornder X11
<monkeyD> wieso an den anderen channel wenden ?
<monkeyD> ich habe die alpha nicht mehr
<monkeyD> aber ich kann einfach in X11 eine datei names xorg.conf erstellen, einfach so ?
<monkeyD> woher weiss X11 das es ab jetzt diese datei einlesen soll ?
<monkeyD> muss ich nicht eine datei vom xserver erstellen lassen ?
<k1l> monkeyD: gib mal bitte "cat /etc/lsb-release | pastebinit" ein gegebenenfalls noch pastebinit erst installieren.
<monkeyD> ok, mach ich einene moment, aber ist es normal das die xorg.conf datei nicht mehr da ist ?
<k1l> monkeyD: ja
<monkeyD> wieso updaten die ubuntu leute das wiki nicht ?
<bekks> Wieso sollten Sie?
<k1l> weil es eine menge arbeit ist? hilf doch mit
<dauerflucher> monkeyD: du kannst übrigens eine xorg.conf auch vom Xserver erstellen lassen
<monkeyD> wie ?
<dauerflucher> http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<shetlandpony> dauerflucher's url: http://tinyurl.com/ylm9678 | How to create xorg.conf in Ubuntu 9.10 - OSGuides.net
<dauerflucher> das ist immer noch gültig bevor jemand die ubuntu-version beklagt
<jblprouser> Hallo Ubuntugemeinde! Hätte da folgendes Problem: Wollte heute mein System (XP + Ubuntu10.04) neu aufsetzen, wenn ich aber die LiveCD einlege bekomm ich nur kurz einen Bildschirm der unten eine Tastatur und das Barrierefreiheitslogo zeigt. Danach lädt der PC 2 Minuten lang Sachen von der CD, startet aber dann das auf der HDD befindliche Ubuntu. Ideen?
<k1l> jblprouser: an dem screen musst du was drücken, damikt er die cd bootet
<jblprouser> k1l: hab ich versucht, mit diversen Tasten, tut sich aber nix.
<daswort> Wie speichere ich die momentan geöffneten Channel in Weechat?
<Fischkeks> Kann man sich eigentlich von altlasten wie 2.6.32-21-generic trennen um Festplattenplatz freizugeben oder gefährdet das das System?
<Fischkeks> Hintergrund: Ich wundere mich bei jedem Ubuntu-Start über die Auswahl an Kernelversionen...
<bekks> Deinstalliere die alten Versionen einfach.
<Fischkeks> Kann ich das gefahrlos machen?
<dauerflucher> Fischkeks: ja
<Fischkeks> Über Synaptic?
<bekks> Ja.
<k1l> ,kernel? Fischkeks 
<shetlandpony> Fischkeks, Kernel ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> Fischkeks: auf der seite unter alte kernel enfternen nachgucken
<monkeyD> dauerflucher: wieso erstellt ubuntu die xorg.config nicht alleine, ich habe 3 ubuntu bücher die die datei benutzen und die sie als schon vorhanden sehen
<k1l> monkeyD: schon seit 9.10 nicht mehr
<bekks> monkeyD: Weil sie per default nicht nötig ist.
<k1l> und ich warte noch auf den paste
<monkeyD> http://pastebin.com/SsmYSjVK
<monkeyD> cool, ubuntu besitz ein paket das automatisch pastebin benutzt :)
<bekks> deshalb heisst es auch "pastebinit"...
<monkeyD> das it steht für ?
<monkeyD> integratet terminal ?
<mgolisch> es
<bekks> "it", engl. für "es".
<monkeyD> ach so, die meinen pastebinit :)
<Fuchs> unterlass bitte Textformatierungen im IRC. Danke. 
<Fuchs> Guten Morgen allerseits. 
<mgolisch> huhu
<bekks> moin Fuchs 
<Fischkeks> Linux-image und linux-headers sind bei der deinstallation nicht voneinander abhängig? Muss ich also immer beide in Synaptic raussuchen und entfernen?
<Fischkeks> ... oder besser: sollte ich das
<Pupuser402> Hallo, ich bin neu in diesem Forum und hoffe, daß hier die Frage richtig platziert ist: ich nutze auf 3 verschiedenen, ähnlicher Hardware Ubuntu jeweils neuester Stand. Bei einem Rechner kommt es unvorhersehbar zur Abmeldung des Nutzers, ich muß mich dann neu anmelden. Kennt jemand das Problem?
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-12
<Fischkeks> ...und was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen linux-headers-...-generic und linux-headers ... ? Ich vergoogle mich da gerade und finde die antwort nicht.
<Fischkeks> Pupuser402 Mir kommt das Problem bekannt vor. Ein Rechner in meiner Familie macht das auch hin und wieder. Leider habe ich keine Lösung. Bin selbst noch neu in der Materie.
<Pupuser402> bei mir ist dieser Rechner mit EXT3 formatiert, die anderen beiden mit EXT4 (dürfte aber nicht die Ursache sein); ansonsten ist auf dem anfälligen Rechner das Ubuntu seit 8.04 jeweils upgedated worden; die anderen sind neueren Datums
<Pupuser402> es hat wahrscheinlich irgendwas mit dem Firefox zu tun, denn nach Start Firefox und Eingabe ins Suchfeld oben rechts hatte ich das Abmelde-Problem schon einmal. Glücklicherweise passiert es recht selten und der Rechner ist daher nutzbar
<Pupuser402> Fischkeks danke fürs Feedback, bin jetzt weg, heute kennt wohl keiner auf Anhieb eine Lösung.
<mino> Kurze Durchsage: Wenn ihr Flash in der Version 10.1 am Laufen habt geht in die Optionen und deaktiviert "Peer Assisted Networking" ansonsten habt ihr wie ich 50GB Upload innerhalb von 4 Stunden verursacht... dank dem Eins Extra Livestream von Tagesschau.de
<KnechtR> wie heißt denn /Dev/dsp bei ubuntu?
<KnechtR> ich muss an das audio device ran
<x1o> hallo wenn ich meine 5.1 soundkarte anschließe (usb), dann kommt zunächst kein bass im subwoofer an, wenn ich dann auf klang -> hardware gehe ist unter profil auch 5.1 surround angezeigt. wenn ich dann auf bspw. 5.0 änder und dann wieder auf 5.1 hab ich wieder bass
<x1o> wenn ich im rhythmbox dann das nächste lied mache hab ich wieder kein bass
<Kisol> moin moin
<bullgard> Gajim 0.14.1 > Aktionen > Gruppenchat betreten > gajim: "Es wurde ein Programmfehler entdeckt. Der Fehler ist vermutlich nicht fatal." Wie werde ich diese Fehlermeldung los, ohne den Fehler zu melden, so daß ich conference.gajim.org betreten kann?
<JahJah> Guten Morgen. Ati Xpress 200m keine 3d unterstüzung auf frischer hardy installation.Aber auf der live cd .jemand eine ahnung woran das liegen könnte ?
<bekks> Am fehlenden Treiber.
<JahJah> bekks: der müsste doch von der live cd übernommen worden sein .Wie gesagt boote ich mit der live cd habe ich eine 3d unterstüzung
<bekks> Wieso sollte der übernommen worden sein?
<bekks> Eine Installation hat mit der Livecd nichts zu tun. Es wird ein Basissystem installiert, welches Du dann noch mit allen proprietären Treibern versorgen muss, die du benutzen willst.
<tchab> moinmoin
<tchab> wollte fragen ob mir jemand helfen kann: ich versuche gerade ein dispatcher-script zu basteln, aber komischerweise macht das nicht was es soll! ;-) zum testen wollte ich ein notify-send machen. gebe ich es in die konsole ein: kein problem, aber wenn ich es im scritp ausführen will tut sich nichts :-/ das script hat aber das x-bit
<jug> tchab: deshalb hab ich dich ja darauf hingewiesen _immer_ das Topic zu lesen ;)
<tchab> werde mich dran halten :-)
<jug> zeig uns mal das script oder teile davon. bitte verwende einen paste service, z.B. paste.ubuntuusers.de oder paste.pocoo.org oder …
<tchab> ok, mom
<tchab> http://paste42.de/702/
<tchab> das ist das gesamte script
<jug> also das letzte Zeichen sollte schon ein " sein und kein “
<tchab> oh
<jug> und dann geht es bei mir: `sh test.sh`
<jug> sonst gibts natürlich einen syntaxfehler beim aufruf des scripts
<jug> den solltest du aber auch sehen
<tchab> keine ahnung wie das “ da rein gekommen ist -.-
<tchab> jo, geht jetzt
<tchab> jetzt muss nur noch die einwahl ins internet rein ^^
<tchab> test das mal kurz, brb
<tchab_> so, klappt wunderbar, danke
<tchab_> cu (beim nächsten problem ;-)
<davidek> moin! ich habe heute nacht eine über ubuntu mit dd eine windows-ntfs-partition gebackupt. fdisk sagt die quellpartition hat 153597433+ und die zielpartititon hat 153597402 blöcke. dd ist dementsprechend abgebrochen mit der fehlermeldung "dd: Schreiben in „/dev/sdg5“: Auf dem Gerät ist kein Speicherplatz mehr verfügbar". ist das schlimm? die quellpartition war bei weitem nicht voll.
<bekks> Ja, ist schlimm.
<bekks> Du möchtest am liebsten mbuffer verwenden und die Ausgabe per Pipe komprimieren.
<davidek> ne komprimieren will ich eigentlich nicht, weil das nur ne einmalige verschiebeoperation ist.
<bekks> Du hast aber nicht genug Platzm um nicht zu komprimieren...
<bekks> Du musst es also tun.
<davidek> doch, ich kann die partition größer machen. ich hatte sie eigentlich auch extra genauso groß angelegt wie die alte, aber gparted hat da bissl blöd abgerundet.
<beaver74> werden bei dd nicht auch die leeren Sektoren mit einbezogen?
<bekks> Also hast Du sie nicht genau so angelegt.
<davidek> wenn ich die nen gutes stück größer mache, schadet das nicht, oder?
<bekks> Bei dd wird alles kopiert.
<bekks> Wenn die Partitionen nicht identisch sind, ist deine Vorgehensweise sinnfrei.
<davidek> hmm. echt? warum?
<davidek> also dass bei kleineren zielpartitionen probleme auftreten ist mir verständlich. aber bei größeren?
<davidek> gibt es dann probleme bei zurückkopieren?
<bekks> Welchen Sinn sollte es haben, den Inhalt einer kleineren Partition auf eine größere zu schreiben, ohne anschliessend das Dateisystem darin anzupassen, womit dann dann aber kein Backup mehr hat?
<bekks> Eine größere Partition kannst Du nie wieder auf eine kleinere zurückkopieren...
<davidek> aber das dateisystem wird ja durch dd nicht größer, oder? was ist denn überhaupt dann da am ende, wo nichts hinkopiert ist? 
<bekks> dd kennt keine Dateisysteme.
<bekks> Am Ende, wo nichts hinkopiert wurde, wurde nichts hinkopiert.
<davidek> und wenn ich dieses nichts dann nicht wieder zurückkopiere, müsste ich das selbe haben wie am anfang.
<Nahkampfsocke> davidek: du kannst es auch dahinkopieren. wo nichts ist kann nichts kopiert werden
<bekks> Wozu benutzt Du als Ziel eine Partition und nicht eine komprimierte Datei?
<bekks> Das erschliesst sich mir wirklich nicht.
<Nahkampfsocke> davidek: die definition von größe und art der partitionen stehn ja am anfang
<davidek> bekks, weil ich genug platz habe.
<davidek> Mein System ist speicherplatztechnisch so langsam am ersticken, deshalb habe ich hier ne frische Platte und es stehen halt Partitionsmäßig ein paar größere Änderungen an. Bis jetzt hatte ich auf einer Platte "A" drei Partitionen für Windows,  Ubuntu und /home. Auf einer weiteren Platte "B" weitere Dateien. Die Windows und die Linux Partitionen sollen jetzt von A nach B umziehen. Und B zieht um nach A. Und /home zieht um au
<bekks> ,512? davidek 
<shetlandpony> davidek: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<davidek> Mein System ist speicherplatztechnisch so langsam am ersticken, deshalb habe ich hier ne frische Platte und es stehen halt Partitionsmäßig ein paar größere Änderungen an.
<davidek> Bis jetzt hatte ich auf einer Platte "A" drei Partitionen für Windows,  Ubuntu und /home. Auf einer weiteren Platte "B" weitere Dateien.
<davidek> Die Windows und die Linux Partitionen sollen jetzt von A nach B umziehen. Und B zieht um nach A.
<davidek> Und /home zieht um auf eine neue frische Platte "C".
<davidek> und dann hab ich noch ne externe 2 GB platte "D" auf der ich die partitionen dann jeweils zwischenspeichere
<bekks> Wieso kopierst Du die Partitionen und nicht deren Inhalt?
<leszek> hi
<bekks> moin leszek 
<EricSon12331> moin, wann genau ist eigentlich der release-termin von 11.04?
<bekks> Im April 2011.
<EricSon12331> danke.
<beaver74> bekks, :)
<bekks> Ja, ist schon schwer, das zu erraten. :P
<beaver74> du bist schon der Jedi :)
<tm> EricSon12331: der 28.04. (IIRC)
<beaver74> EricSon12331, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal
<beaver74> tm, passt
<tm> :)
<EricSon12331> obs gut ist das sie sich solche festen releasetermine setzten
<EricSon12331> wo bleibt der ansatz ,,its done when its done,,
<bekks> Den gibt es nicht, bei festen Terminen.
<leszek> EricSon12331: der Ansatz "its done when its done" hast du bei Debian. Das ist ultrastabil, aber nicht ultraaktuell
<agentsoul> flashplugin-installer 10.2.152.27 plus Chromium 10.0.648.127 = Flash Plug-In Absturz. Mit dem alten Flash meckert Chromium, dass das PugIn veraltet ist und ich muss es jedesmal genehmigen. Gibt es eine Lösung ausser Flash und Chromium alte Version und dann sperren?
<bekks> Firefox verwenden. :)
<beaver74> *hust*
<agentsoul> ja oder Opera... oder Windows
<leszek> agentsoul: wenn es nur um youtube geht, kann man auch die html5 beta aktivieren auf youtube.com/html5
<agentsoul> Danke leszek: aber es geht auch um so Dinge wie Tagesschau.de und viele andere Seiten
<leszek> agentsoul: ansonsten lässt sich das flashplugin natürlich auch gegen eine ältere version austauschen, wenn du die ältere version als binary findest
<leszek> agentsoul: wenn du den stabilen chromium verwendest mit flash 10.2 direkt von adobe, gibt es mit tagesschau.de keinerlei probleme
<bekks> Das Problem hatten wir heute doch schon mal, das eindeutig Chromium als Problemquelle identifiziert hat :)
<agentsoul> leszek: wei eingangs gesagt sperrt sich da die neue Chromium-Version. Und man muss jede einzelne Seite abnicken ausser ich installiere auch die alte Chromium Version.
<leszek> chromium 10.0 ist momentan stabil. Wenn du eine daily build oder beta build nimmst, dann darfst du dich nicht wundern
<agentsoul> leszek: The Google Chrome team is excited to announce the arrival of Chrome 10.0.648.127 to the Stable Channel for Windows, Mac, Linux, and Chrome Frame
<leszek> ja den mein ich auch
<leszek> wobei chromium hier ungleich chrome, aber chromium ist auch im stable ppa bei 10.0.xxx
<Wedelwolf> geiler Bug: Ich komme zurück, drücke maus, gebe PW ein, komme auf den desktop, bewege die maus, nochmal der entsperrbildschirm und darf nochmal pw eingeben..
<davidek> bekks, die linux partitionen hatte ich auch vor mit rsync zu kopieren. aber zu windows wurde mir hier gesagt, dass das mit dd gemacht werden sollte, weil "da bestimmte dateien an bestimmten stellen sein müssen".
<bekks> Huh? Was das für ein Blödsinn?
<bekks> man tar, alle Dateien sichern, fertig.
<rp2>  /dev, /proc ...
<bekks> Die es ja bei Windows gibt, ja ...
<EricSon12331> hmm gabs eine atomexplosion in japan?
<bekks> EricSon12331: www.tagesschau.de
<KaiL> hier trotzdem OT.
<EricSon12331> Verzeihung, garnicht gemerkt wo ich drin bin^^
<KaiL> ich glaube, heute ist das Thema sowieso wichtiger als alles andere...
<EricSon12331> naja dennoch gehört das in den OT-Channel
<agentsoul> leszek leider läuft auch aktuelles chromium plus flash von der Adobe Seite nicht. Weder als dep noch als APT.
<agentsoul> ja damit sind die Tage von Chromium wohl gezählt, zumindest bei mir.
<c_korn> moin, ich versuche in empathy einen jabber account mit meiner gmx adresse einzurichten, bekomme aber nur einen fehler, http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/zo6khw20/Auswahl_007.png habe die daten nach dem wiki eingetragen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Jabber/%C3%96ffentliche_Server#GMX
<leszek> agentsoul: das ist seltsam, bei mir läufts :D
<agentsoul> wo liegt den der chromium-Kram? kann weder .chrome oder .chromium oder .google oder ähnliches finden.
<agentsoul> ahh .config/chromium
<JD__> google versteckt sich ? oder was soll man daraus schließen?
<agentsoul> auf jeden Fall funktioniert das flash plugin auch mit einem blanken .config/chromium nur manchmal
<agentsoul> leszek: tagesschau.de läuft aber in einem zeiten Tab youtbube und das wars oder eine andere Flash Seite.
<leszek> hmm... müsste ich nochmal nachchecken, ob ich hier wirklich die identische version laufen habe
<agentsoul> naja, ist auch egal
<leszek> so ich bin mal weg, bis später
<agentsoul> hier läuft es nicht, auch nicht mit blanken Einstellungen. Ich versuche mein Glück auf chromium-support und werde sonst wieder Opera nutzen.
<agentsoul> Danke
<Guschtel> kann mir evtl. jmd sagen, wie man in mutt in der folder list den empfänger statt des senders anzeigt?
<Gamoder> Hallo allerseits, ich habe Probleme mit meinem nvidia-Grafikkartentreiber (nehm ich mal an): Ich wollte den Unigine Heaven Benchmark (http://unigine.com/download/) ausführen, aber ich bekomme nur ein gelbes Bild
<bekks> Und wieso meinst Du, dass das ein Nvidia Problem von Ubuntu ist?
<Gamoder> Naja - welches Problem sollte es sonst sein?
<Gamoder> hmm ... ein paar Sache kann man sogar erkenne
<bekks> Naja, dass diese Drittsoftware einfach Mist sein könnte, kommt nicht in Betracht?
<Gamoder> Möglich schon, aber bei anderen funktioniert sie ja
<Gamoder> «OpenGL error: invalid framebuffer operation» <-- diese Fehlermeldung kommt häufig
<Gamoder> Zusammen mit «GLFrameBuffer::enable(): incomplete formats»
<bekks> Dann bräuchten wir zuerst mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<Gamoder> Äh - ups, ich bin ein Idiot, bin ja da falsch
<j6cubic> Moin.
<j6cubic> Ich habe eine Ubuntu-VM, aus der ich eine live-USB machen will. Was wäre da prinzipiell der einfachste Ansatz? Einfach den Stick passend formatieren, GRUB drauf installieren und den Inhalt der virtuellen Platte rüberschieben?
<Deem> ,live?
<shetlandpony> Sorry Deem, ich weiss nichts ueber live, ich assoziiere aber Helix_DNA_Server, Internetradio Funktionsweise und SHOUTcast damit
<Deem> hmm
<Deem> j6cubic: schau hiermal, das is genau das was du möchtest. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB_-_persistente_Installation
<j6cubic> Ah. Die persistente Speicherung ist einfach eine Partition, deren Inhalt Priorität hat. Damit sollte das Migrieren der Daten ja relativ einfach sein.
<FrameFever> hi, ich möchte qt von source bauen, mache aber leider schon beim starten einen skripts anscheinend einen fehler
<FrameFever> und finde ihn nicht
<FrameFever> ich starte das qt skript mit "sudo bash configure"
<FrameFever> aber bekommen dann einige fehlermeldungen
<FrameFever> "kommando nicht gefunden"
<FrameFever> weiß jemand was das problem ist?
<sdx23> FrameFever: Warum möchtest du das tun?
<FrameFever> weil mich sowas interessiert
<FrameFever> wie man sowas macht
<Fuchs> FrameFever: Dann ist Qt in meinen Augen schon mal das falsche zum Anfangen, probier etwas kleines. 
<Fuchs> FrameFever: wie dem auch sei: erstens: gewoehn Dir bitte _sofort_ sudo ab. Du wirst Dir damit sonst sehr schnell das System zerschiessen. Configure mit sudo ist Wahnsinn, den man nicht tun sollte. Nie. Absolut nie. 
<FrameFever> aber das ist doch ein script von qt
<Fuchs> FrameFever: zweitens: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren  << lesen. Wobei es keine "allgemeine" Loesung gibt, die fuer jedes Paket funktioniert. Dazu gibt es viel zu viel unterschiedliche build tools. 
<FrameFever> ah der link ist gut
<FrameFever> aber wenn ich das ohne sudo aufrufe bekomme ich eine fehlermeldung
<FrameFever> keine berechtigung
<Fuchs> der Aufruf ist so oder so falsch, 
<Deem> FrameFever: dann musst du den source code deinem lokalen nutzer zuweisen
<Deem> das machst du mit chmod bzw chown
<Fuchs> und das mit der Berechtigung wird daran liegen, dass da wohl schon mit rootrechten entpackt worden ist, 
<Fuchs> oder Du Dich irgendwo im Dateisystem befindest, wo Du Dich als Normalnutzer nicht befinden solltest. 
<Fuchs> ,Einsteiger? FrameFever 
<shetlandpony> FrameFever, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> ,chmod? FrameFever 
<shetlandpony> FrameFever: siehe shell chmod
<Fuchs> ,shell chmod? FrameFever 
<shetlandpony> FrameFever, Shell chmod ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/chmod - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> da noch etwas mehr Lektuere. 
<FrameFever> einsteiger unter linux
<FrameFever> aber nicht programmierung
<Fuchs> FrameFever: das war nur ein Befehl an das Pony um Dir den Link zu geben. Und genau dafuer ist er gedacht. 
<Fuchs> und, das ist zwar nun ein bisschen Offtopic: ein Programmierer, der kein Einsteiger mehr ist, sollte zumindest autoconf oder aehnliche Konstrukte kennen. In einer IDE auf den "Compile"-Button hauen kann ich auch einem Maurer beibringen </Senf> 
<Deem> k1l_: hast du sein kommentar gesehen?
<Deem> ups
<FrameFever> configure erstellt mir meine makefile
<FrameFever> unter windows mache ich das mit "configurel.exe"
<FrameFever> und unter linux ist das für mich....neu
<Fuchs> dann kann ich Dir den Link Programme kompilieren vom Pony ans Herz legen, da steht eigentlich alles schoen beschrieben, vom ./configure bis hin zum Paket daraus bauen und installieren. 
<Fuchs> und eben, wenn ./configure zu wenige Rechte hat, dann hast Du entweder die Quellen schon komisch entpackt (z.B. mit sudo, das man _wirklich_ nur dann verwenden sollte, wenn es zwingend notwendig ist), oder sie liegen irgendwo, wo Normalnutzer nicht sein sollten. Dann kopierst Du die irgendwo in Dein $HOME
 * Fuchs muss nun weiter und wuenscht viel Erfolg
<FrameFever> ich habe die quellen in windows entpackt
<FrameFever> liegen auf einen x beliebigen ort
<FrameFever> das ist das stand
<Deem> FrameFever: dann solltest du wirklich mal die rechte überprüfen
<FrameFever> kein x
<Deem> jetzt das ganze nochmal in einem satz.
<FrameFever> habe keine rechte
<bekks> Dann lösch den Kram, und entpacke ihn unter Linux.
<Deem> FrameFever: dann solltest du sie setzen. Der liebe Fuchs hat dir ja schon einen link gegeben, wie du das mit chmod bzw chown mahcst
<FrameFever> -rw------- 1   313398 2011-02-22 13:02 configure
<Deem> FrameFever: link lesen und rechte setzen?
<FrameFever> chmod a+x configure
<FrameFever> und dann?
<apollo13> hrhr
<Deem> FrameFever: lesen, verstehen. wenn nicht verstehen, dann nochmal lesen. wenn imernoch nicht verstehen, dann nochmal fragen
<EricSon12331> habe gerade gelesen das dm-crypt two-factor authentication unterstützt, also wäre es möglich ein sagen wir mal 40-50zeichen langes PW in kombination mit einer Datei auf einem USB Stick als authentifizierungsmethode zu benutzen?
<beaver74> EricSon12331, pam-usb kann das
<EricSon12331> sagt mir jetzt garnix :S
<beaver74> EricSon12331, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Authentifizierung_mit_USB-Stick
<EricSon12331> verstehe jetzt nicht inwiefern ich das in kombination mit dm-crypt verwenden kann :S
<leszek> re
<beaver74> EricSon12331, stimmt, ich auch noch nicht... falscher Artikel, sorry
<bullgard> Wie kann man einen Jabber-Partner (vorübergehend) vom Erscheinen auf dem eigenen Roster im Gajim 0.14.1 sperren (weil er z. B. andauernd seinen Client ein- und ausschaltet)?
<apollo13> plugin schreiben
<exs> weiß jemand wie ich das kontextmenü in gnome über die tastatur aufrufe?
<apollo13> über den contextmenü button
<EricSon12331> was ist hiervon zu halten? :S
<EricSon12331> http://lfde.org/
<bekks> EricSon12331: Kannst Du machen, aber das hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun. Ergo auch nichts mit Support. :)
<Metza> hallo
<Metza> hat jemand von euch ne info, wie ich meine komplette ordnerstruktur in geany bekomme, z.B. bei einem django projekt?
<susanne> Suche Hilfe bei folgendem Problem, wer weiß eine Lösung? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nautilus-probleme-mit-kanji-dateinamen/
<WasserDragoon> hi habe mir über rhythmbox im music store ne cd gekauft, leider ohne cover - das front cover konnte ich im ~/.cache ordner finden, aber mir fehlt cd und back cover
<WasserDragoon> gibts ne möglichkeit die zu bekommen? die cd ist erst seit gestern draussen, kann also cover-paradies und konsorten vergessen...
<Minipluto> susanne: ich würde mal ein Zeichen, das als Quadrat dargestellt wird, in die Zeichentabelle einfügen, um zu überprüfen, ob es nur am Schriftsatz liegt weil die Schriftarten haben ja bei weitem nicht alle Zeichen mit drin und wenn die Schrift von Nautilus verwendet wird, klappt logischerweise nicht – wäre meine einzige Idee
<susanne> Minipluto: Wenn ich es in gedit einfüge wird mir das korrekte Zeichen gezeigt
<Minipluto> susanne: das kann ja daran liegen, dass gedit eine andere Schriftart verwendet als Nautilus
<susanne> Minipluto: Ich weiß leider auch nicht ob ich rebooten muss, bzw. die grafische oberfläche neu geladen werden soll mein Rechner läuft derzeit schon seit 1 Woche durch... ob es daran liegt?
<Minipluto> susanne: nautilus kann man auch über die Brachialmethode mit pkill nautilus neu starten, ohne meine persönliche Garantie, dass er wieder geladen wird ;)
<Minipluto> susanne: kannst du mal eines dieser Zeichen hier rein kopieren?
<susanne> Minipluto, also gedit verwendet monospace 10 Zeiche ~ 凛 
<susanne> *Zeichen 凛
<Minipluto> susanne: also laut Zeichentabelle gibt es das Zeichen zum Beispiel in Nimbus Mono L (ist das Zeichen U+51DB) und z.B. nicht in Nimbus Sans
<Minipluto> das legt die Vermutung nahe, dass es nur an der Schriftart liegt, die Nautilus verwendet
<susanne> Minipluto: Sowas habe ich mir in etwa gedacht, soweit ich beurteilen kann, klappt es in gedit mit UTF8 und Monospace 10 mit allen Schriftzeichen.. die frage ist nur wie bringe ich Nautilus bei, dass er monospace 10 nutzen soll
<FrameFever> Ich kann ein script nicht ausführbar machen
<bekks> Warum nicht?
<FrameFever> keine ahnung
<FrameFever> chmod +x configure
<susanne> FrameFever, sudo chmod +x xy.script 
<FrameFever> bringt nichts
<susanne> FrameFever, versuch es als sudo ... wenn dann nicht klappt, liegt es warscheinlich an der datei selber und oder es ist kein script
<bekks> ,wf? FrameFever 
<shetlandpony> FrameFever: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<bekks> "bringt nichts" ist eindeutig keine fehlermeldung.
<bekks> susanne: Die Zugriffsrechte haben mit dem Dateityp genau nichts zu tun.
<beaver74> muss ein configure script denn ausführbar sein?
<WasserDragoon> keine einer idee zum back und cd cover?
<bekks> beaver74: Wäre sinnvoll :)
<susanne> bekks: vielleicht versucht er an einer Datei zu fummeln die dem Root gehört.. das wird als normal User nicht klappen daher Sudo
<beaver74> hm, na gut :)
<bekks> WasserDragoon: Das hat doch nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun...
<FrameFever> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399965/
<WasserDragoon> bekks: jein, mit dem ubuntu one music store
<bekks> susanne: sudo hat ebenfalls nichts mit Dateitypen zu tun.
<FrameFever> das ist die configure datei von qt
<FrameFever> die will ich ausführen
<Minipluto> susanne: vielleicht findet sich im gconf-Editor eine einstellung, mit der man das Ändern kann. Mehr kann ich dazu aber nicht sagen
<bekks> FrameFever: Was sollen wir damit?
<bekks> FrameFever: ls -lha configure nopasten.
<susanne> bekks: Darum geht es nicht chmod klappt als normal user nur wenn einem die Datei auch gehört. Sollte er aber eine Datei bearbeiten wollen die dem User Root gehört muss er zuvor sudo chmod nutzen
<FrameFever> -rw------- 1 acki acki 307K 2011-02-22 13:02 configure
<bekks> susanne: Was genau hat sudo bitte mit Dateitypen zu tun? "wenn dann nicht klappt,... oder es ist keini script".
<bekks> FrameFever: Du bist auf einer Windpwspartition, ja?
<FrameFever> jupp
<bekks> FAIL
<FrameFever> ntfs
<beaver74> ahso :)
<bekks> Auf ntfs kann man keine Linuxzugriffsrechte setzen...
<mino> susanne: du kannst die Schriftart von Nautilus ändern http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Desktop_anpassen#Schriftarten
<FrameFever> aha
<bekks> ,btfs? FrameFever 
<shetlandpony> Sorry bekks, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber btfs
<FrameFever> das ist also der fehler
<bekks> gna.
<bekks> ,ntfs? FrameFever 
<shetlandpony> FrameFever, NTFS ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NTFS - Weitere Infos im query ...
<FrameFever> wie kann ich das skript trotzdem ausführen?
<bekks> Gar nicht.
<bekks> Entpacke die Sourcen auf einem Linux-Dateisystem.
<FrameFever> fuck
<FrameFever> wieso das denn?
<bekks> Weil das so ist.
<bekks> Weil NTFS keine Linuxberechtigungen kann.
<susanne> bekks: stellst du dich absichtlich schwer, gemeint ist, wenn es kein script wäre er versucht es ausführbar zu machen um es als script auszuführen, klar das es dann nicht klapt... allerdings laut pasteService ist es ein Bash script... boah und wenn er an einer datei fummelt die dem Root gehört muss er chmod als superuser aufrufen WAS VERSTEHST DU DAVON NICHT?
<FrameFever> gibts da kein weg das zu umgehen?
<beaver74> FrameFever, wieso machst du denn so was? Schieb die Daten auf ein Linux FS.
<bekks> FrameFever: Nein.
<bekks> susanne: Entspann Dich mal. Im Gegensatz zu Dir weiß ich, dass es vollkommen egal ist, ob es ein Bild, ein Script, eine Library oder sonstwas ist. Wenn man die Rechte dazu hat, eine Datei ausführbar zu machen, spielt der Inhalt genau gar keine Rolle.
<FrameFever> aber was hat das dateisystem mit den ausführen eines skriptes zu tun?
<bekks> 8Der Inhalt spielt bei chmod sowieso keinerlei Rolle).
<FrameFever> nun gut, wenn das die einzige lösung ist, muss ich es verschieben
<bekks> FrameFever: Das Dateisystem muss die Rechte dazu beherrschen. Sonst kannst Du es nicht ausführen.
<bekks> Nicht verschieben.
<bekks> NEU auspacken.
<FrameFever> ach kopieren geht auch nicht?
<mino> susanne: du gehst von dem Problem aus was FrameFever hat und bekks reitet auf der technischen Seite herum. Wo du eben jede Datei ausführbar machen kannst
<bekks> Du hast durch das Auspacken auf NTFS die Rechte tausender Dateien versaut.
<susanne> bekks: Was für eine Bereicherung. Darum ging es in meiner Antwort nicht... Sondern um die evtl. das vielleicht zwar eine Datei ausführbar macht, allerdings versucht ein SCRIPT auf zu rufen was KEIN SCRIPT IST...
<susanne> bekks: Mit anderen worten wen es eine bin ist kannst es nicht via bash xy.sh  aufrufen 
<bekks> Dann versuch das mal. Das wird nichts sinnvolles produzieren, funktioniert aber.
<mino> bekks: funktioniert tut vieles, aber ich denke ihr ging es um eine für den Endbenutzer "funktionierende" Lösung.
<FrameFever> dann packe ich alles in mein home verzeichnis
<bekks> FrameFever: Entpacken, ja :)
<mino> Ich finde es immer bescheuert, dass man den unerfahrene Leute immer dadruch verwirren muss, dass man ihnen selbst Lösungen sagt die zwar überhaupt nicht zielführend zu dem sind was sie vorhaben, aber rein technisch möglich wären....
<bekks> Hat niemand getan.
<mino> bekks: klar hast du das getan, du wolltest susanne nicht verstehen, obwohl das für mich offensichtlich war was sie eigentlich sagen wollte aber vielleicht etwas die falschen Worte verwendet hat.
<bekks> mino: Das sehe ich vollständig anders als Du. Und das ist OT hier.
<Frickelpit> könnte man bitte diese diskusion im offtopic weiterführen? danke
<FrameFever> btw. auf sowas wäre ich in jahren nicht gekommen
<FrameFever> auf welche dateistruktur kann windows und linux zugreifen, auf der ich "alles" machen kann
<FrameFever> wie skripte ausführen
<bekks> Auf keine.
<FrameFever> kann ich auf ntfs mit linux kompilieren?
<bekks> Nein.
<FrameFever> what??
<FrameFever> das glaube ich net
<bekks> Das glaube ich für Dich mit.
<Frickelpit> FrameFever: warum nicht? ntfs ist ein windows dateisystem
<FrameFever> kann ich auf eine Laufwerk mit ext-4 sachen kompilieren, wo die quellen aber auf einem ntfs laufwerk liegen?
<bekks> Nein.
<FrameFever> das teste ich lieber
<bekks> Die Quellen müssen auf einem ext3/4 liegen, für deinen Anwendungsfall.
<susanne> FrameFever, nicht kanz korrekt glücklich wirst du mit ext2 ich nutze ext2 für meine externe festplatte. Mit dem Programm ext2Fsd kannst du unter windows ext2,ext3, ext4 (wegen noch paar Bugs vom Programm besser nur im ReadOnly Modus). Ich nutze das Tool seit etwa 3 Monate und bin echt glücklich damit.. mit ext2 gab es auch bisher keine Probleme mit Schreibzugriffen. Das ist nur meine persönliche Erfahrung
<bekks> Dafür hat das Tool durchaus Probleme mit ext3, und kann kein ext4.
<bekks> Entpacke den Kram auf einem ext3/4, und Du hast keine Probleme.
<FrameFever> noch eine kleinigkeit
<FrameFever> ich bin jetzt in dem neuen ordner wo die quellen liegen
<FrameFever> aber mit dem file explorer
<FrameFever> wie bekomme ich den pfad am schnellsten in ein terminal?
<susanne> FrameFever: Wenn du unter Windows kompelieren möchtest, dann lass es besser über VMware;Virtualbox oder aber Ms Virtualpc laufen. Richte dir eine Virtuelle Umgebung ein, dann instaliere dir Fedora oder Debian auf keine Fall Ubuntu .. da gibt es noch Probleme mit Compiler und MinGW... Ich nutze Vmware und Fedora um Linux programme für Windows zu portieren oder z.b. VLC, FFmpeg für windows als statische Datei zu erstellen.
<bekks> FrameFever: Abtippen.
<FrameFever> come on
<bekks> Mit der Maus markieren und Copy&Paste benutzen.
<FrameFever> ich kann den pfad nicht kopieren
<FrameFever> die adress leiste fehlt
<FrameFever> ich sehe nur einzelne buttons
<bekks> Dann musst du ihn abtippen.
<Frickelpit> strg+l drücken
<FrameFever> ich weiß es gibt eine adressleiste
<FrameFever> wie mache ich sie sichtbar?
<FrameFever> ahh danke
<FrameFever> strg+l
<susanne> bekks, EXT4 wird unterstützt was redest du für einen schmarn schau dir erstmal die About Seite an. http://www.ext2fsd.com/ --- Allerdings wird ext4 nur im readonly gut unterstützt ich habe, man kann auch drauf schreiben allerdings in 3von10 Fällen endet es in einem Problem dies später dann an einem Fehler. Also der lesezugriff für ext4 ist vollständig implantiert.. beim schreibzugriff gibt es noch hin und wieder problem
<susanne> e mit ext4 ... Praktisch... du schreibst auf ext4 unter windows, kannst allerdings zu Hause die Datei auf deinem Linux nicht öffnen
<bekks> ext4 readonly unter Windows - wie willst Du da unter Windows was drauf schreiben?
<bekks> Und dass es Dinge wie extents und verschiedene Blockgrößen bei ext4 gibt, davon will ich gar nicht erst reden.
<FrameFever> und schon geht configure
<Frickelpit> FrameFever: nautilus-open-terminal installieren, dann hast du einen kontextmenü eintrag
<bekks> FrameFever: Merkwürdig :)
<susanne> bekks, Es ging auch nicht um schreiben, du hast gesagt das es kein ext4 kann.. Also das Programm kann kein ext4, das stimmt nicht! Es kann ext4 schreiben und lesen, allerdings ist der Schreibzugriff noch nicht ausgereift. Und glücklich, wie ich schon sagte wirst du mit ext2, ich nutze es selber... und bin seit 3 Monate glücklich damit. Unter dem Dateisystem ext2/ext30 hatte ich auch bisher absolut keine Probleme
<FrameFever> FrickelPit danke
<bekks> Es wird wirklich OT, glaube ich.
<FrameFever> genau sowas habe ich gesucht
<Metza> ich hab auch mal ne frage, ich habe im gnomepanel die transparenz auf 50 gestellt, jedoch werden immernoch flächen mit einem hintergrund bild versehen :O
<susanne> bekks: Wenn dir was nicht passt heißt es gleich OT? Es geht hier immer noch um das Problem. du behauptest es gibt keine praktische Lösung. Ich sage es gibt über ein paar Umwege eine Lösung und beschreibe eine praxisbezogene Lösung
<FrameFever> susanne ich sehe bei dir immer Fragezeichen bei umlauten
<Minipluto> susanne: ach ja, die Schriftart scheint sich nicht speziell für Nautilus ändern zu lassen, da musst du schon über Erscheinungsbild→Schriftarten→Schriftart in Anwendungen gehen
<bekks> Wie auch immer. Ich diskutiere das hier nicht weiter, weil es um ein Windowsprogramm geht.
<susanne> Metza, Meinst du Icons von Programme die im Tray minimiert sind?
<Metza> jap
<Metza> z.B.
<mino> susanne: dont feed the troll
<susanne> Minipluto, Klasse ich werde mal probieren ob es klappt.... endlich Kanji ... ich komme.. bin kurz afk; hab einen kartoffel gratin im Offen.
<susanne> FrameFever: das kann daran liegen das mein Ubuntu mit der Systemschrift Russian, mit Japanisch installiert habe. Derzeit kaempfe ich damit; siehe: http://tinyurl.com/6ez45zb Danke für den Hinweis dann verwende ich ae,oe etc als alternative
<shetlandpony> susanne's tiny url: Nautilus: Probleme mit Kanji Dateinamen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<alamar> lol n24 hat als hintergrundmelodie beim wetter eine abwandlung vom terminator theme
<alamar> upos echan
<beaver74> susanne, deine Umlaute kommen hier korrekt an
<FrameFever> dann halt nur bei mir nicht
<beaver74> FrameFever, dein System oder IRC Klient ist auf UTF-8 gestellt?
<FrameFever> ich hab nix weiter eignestellt
<FrameFever> benutze ganz normal empathy
<beaver74> ,utf8?
<susanne> Metza: So , das gleiche Problem mit Transparenz habe ich auch. Bisher habe ich noch keine Lösung, weiter stört es mich nicht. Ich denke es liegt daran, dass für diese Programme keine Bilder/Icons vorhanden sind die transparent sind. Und oder aber auch die Programme von sich aus unterstuetzen nicht. Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht das es mit anderen Icon/Thmepacks mal mehr, mal weniger oft vorkommt das Icon im Tray nicht
<susanne>  transparent dargestellt werden. Ich hoffe ich kann dir damit einen Ansatz zu fehlerloesung geben.
<shetlandpony> UTF-8 - Entweder du hast es oder du hasst es! [utf-8]
<beaver74> ,utf-8?
<shetlandpony> UTF-8 - Entweder du hast es oder du hasst es!
<beaver74> ;)
<beaver74> hm, kann den Artikel zu URF-8 im Wiki grad nicht finden, dort war aber einer
<beaver74> UTF
<bullgard> '~$ lsof -u detlef | grep /var/log/kern.log' gibt nichts aus. Wie bekomme ich heraus, welches Programm in die Datei /var/log/kern.log schreibt?
<alamar> lsof 
<bullgard> hä?
<alamar> okay ich korrigiere, man lsof
<bullgard> haha
<apollo13> bullgard: was bringt dich auf die idee, dass die datei gerade offen ist?
<alamar> was bringt ihn auf die idee dass er als user reinschreiben kann?
<bullgard> Meine Frage lautete: "Wie bekomme ich heraus, welches Programm in die Datei /var/log/kern.log schreibt?"
<alamar> antwort: lsof
<apollo13> bullgard: und glaubst dann nicht, dass -u detlef etwas daneben ist?!
<susanne> bekks: nur um auf unsere Differenz nochmal zurueck zu kommen http://pastie.org/1663950
<alamar> susanne: OTOTOTOTOT 
<susanne> FrameFever: Hast du noch fragen oder so, bzw. konnte ich dir bisher weiterhelfen? Ansonsten frag einfach
<FrameFever> ja konntest du
<FrameFever> der compile läuft nun
<beaver74> FrameFever, evtl kannst du deinem empathy hier das richtige Darstellen von Umlauten beibringen: “Bearbeiten -> Konten -> Fortgeschritten -> Zeichensatz”
<susanne> FrameFever: gut Suppi.. wenn du nochmal fragen hast, dann melde dich hier oder wenn ich nicht da bin, schreib mir eine Nachricht im Forum http://ubuntuusers.de/user/dieKleineMaus/
<FrameFever> "fortgeschritten" gibt es nicht
<susanne> FrameFever,  Ansonsten wäre es eine Überlegung zu xchat umzusteigen, dieses Programm kannst du sowohl unter Windows als auch unter Linux nutzen. Es ist von Haus aus auf UTF8 eingestellt. Und es gibt davon eine portable Version die du dir auf den USB-Stick packen kannst
<apollo13> xchat default ist ansich iso/utf-8 hybrid aber auf keinen fall utf-8
<Frickelpit> freenode ist in xchat nicht auf utf-8 eingestellt, das muss man manuell ändern
<apollo13> wb f
<apollo13> tabfail :/
<FrameFever> miranda für ubuntu wäre net schlecht
<bekks> .oO( Miranda ist grauenvoll ... )Oo.
<sash_> Absolut.
<FrameFever> warum?
<bekks> Da sind ja empathy und pidgin Gold gegen.
<susanne> apollo13, also bei mir war es aus den quellen installiert, es war auf utf8 eingerichtet und es klappt ich kann damit jede sprache lesen. Auch meine gelibten Kanji Katakana(sarkasmus)
<apollo13> susanne: du kannst mir gerne widersprechen, aber wenn Frickelpit auch meiner meinung ist hab eher ich recht ;)
<susanne> FrameFever: bekks bezieht sich mit grauenvol auf den Quellcode, der ist dermaßen ... naja .. an sich lässt sich auch Miranda unter linux benutzen... (musst vorher wine einrichten :)
<FrameFever> bevor er ein programm benutzt schaut er sich erstmal den quellcode an?
<FrameFever> holy moly
 * bekks bezieht sich NICHT auf den Quellcode, da der nicht offen ist, sondern auf die Usability und den Funktionsumfang.
<beaver74> FrameFever, :)
<alamar> .o(wenns danach geht dürfte man einen großteil an software nicht verwenden)
<bekks> susanne: Bitte lass es Zukunft doch sein, irgendwas für andere zu interprretieren, wenn ich etwas schreibe. Danke.
<susanne> apollo13, Mir ging es nicht um einen einzelnen IRC Server oder Channel. Ich bin in mehr als 20 Channel auf 5 verschienen Servern... However.. mit Xchat hat er keine Probleme weiter alle Zeichen richtig darzustellen. Praxisbezogen läst sich damit sowohl unter Linux und unter Windows das Problem mit verschiedenen Sprachen lösen.  Und so wie ich denke nutzt er sowohl windows als linux ... daher ist vielleicht keine schlechte L
<susanne> ösung
<apollo13> ,ot? susanne 
<shetlandpony> susanne: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<k1l> lasst ihn doch am besten selber mal die programme probieren, bevor hier alle wild spekulieren. spekulieren -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<susanne> apollo13: den Kommentar mit ot? darfst du gerne an mehr Leute als mich senden :) hier hält sich kaum einer streng nach den Regeln, dies ist objektive Meinung, die entstand nur durch zusehen ohne das ich mitgeschrieben hatte..
<apollo13> ,ot? qed…
<shetlandpony> qed: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<bullgard> apollo13: Ja, ich glaube, daß '-u detlef' etwas daneben war. :-)
<susanne> Kann es sein, das die Systemüberwachung nicht alle Programme auflistet? Laut der Überwachung ist 80% des Rams belegt, wenn ich in die Übersicht der Prozesse gehe und überschlage komme ich nicht auf 80%. Woran könnte dies liegen, wie kann ich z.b. in der Konsole die Ramübeltäter auflisten?
<k1l> susanne: free -m
<k1l> susanne: da erstmal gucken, wieviel davon nur cache ist.
<bullgard> In Ubuntu-Versionen < 10.04 gab es den Eintrag System > Administration > Services > (Services Settings) > Database server > 'mysql'. Wodurch ist er ersetzt worden in Lucid and Maverick?
<Deem> susanne: der cache ist der löwenanteil am verbrauchten ram
<Deem> bullgard: mysql ist installiert?
<k1l> susanne: und dann mal htop benutzen, da kannst schön nach ram sortieren
<bullgard> 'locate mysql' gibt > 120 Zeilen aus.
<dadrc> bullgard, suchst du das mysql-Admin-GUI? Das ist in "mysql-admin"
<k1l> bullgard: oder schau mal in der einstellung zum hauptmenü, ob nicht nur der eintrag nicht aktiviert ist.
<_Dok_> Tag. Möchte auf einen "alten" notebook Pentium M (1,7 GHz) gerne Ubuntu installieren. Welche Oberfläche ist zu empfehlen?
<Frickelpit> dok: kommt auf den ram an
<k1l> _Dok_: schau dir mal lubuntu oder xubuntu an. die sind auf schwächere systeme ausgelegt.
<_Dok_> habe eben mal kubuntu installiert
<_Dok_> auch das würde gehen
<_Dok_> hält der rechner aus
<_Dok_> :>
<_Dok_> ist "gnome" oder "kde" besser geeignet?
<bekks> Musst Du selbst entscheiden.
<dadrc> Gnome und KDE nehmen sich nicht so viel von den Hardware-Anforderungen, würd ich behaupten.
<dadrc> Der Rest ist Geschmackssache
<_Dok_> wie heisst das Paket, mit "Gnome"?
<_Dok_> Ubuntu dann?
<dadrc> ubuntu-desktop
<_Dok_> kann ich das jetzt noch nachinstallieren und dann switchen
<_Dok_> oder muss ich alles noch mal neu installierne
<bekks> Ja.
<_Dok_> en
<bekks> Du musst nichts neuinstallieren. Einfach das Paket installieren und beides austesten.
<_Dok_> wie switche ich dazwischen hin und her
<k1l> im loginscreen unten auswählen
<_Dok_> das klingt machbar. danke 
<susanne> k1l, Klasse Programm das htop... Der Übeltäter ist Firefox, laut htop verbaucht er allerdings mehr, als in der Systemüberwachung, was auch den werten von 80% entspricht. >> Free -m liefert bei mir folgende Ausgabe http://pastie.org/1664091
<bullgard> k1l: Das Hauptmenü bin ich sorgfältig durchgegangen und habe keinen diesbezüglichen Menüpunkt gefunden.
<_Dok_> eben wollte ich firefox installiere. doppelklick drauf, dann sagt er mir, ich möchte das root passwort angeben. aber root ist doch disabled. wie installiert man dann so ein programm?
<IchGuckLive> Servus Frage kann ich auf einer anderen ip auch ein linux rechner nach einer Datei suchen ?
<k1l> susanne: bedenke aber, dass fast 700mb nur cache sind
<bekks> IchGuckLive: Die Frage ergibt keinen Sinn.
<_Dok_> IchGuckLive: wenn Du Dich auf dem Rechner einloggst :)
<bekks> _Dok_: Du gibst das Passwort deines Users ein, damit Du darüber kurzzeitig root Rechte bekommst.
<IchGuckLive> via Filezilla komm ich momentan auf den Rechner das ist ein TV Gerät
<_Dok_> bekks: Danke
<Deem> IchGuckLive: das einfachste wär wenn du per ssh auf der maschine einen befehl abgegeben könntest
<susanne> k1l, Das ist richtig, das ergibt irgendwie Sinn.. es ist derzeit noch ein BUG von FF 4. Ich habe FF erlaubt bis zu 10GB Disk-cache zu nutzen, dies tut er nicht. Er schiebt alles in den Ram. Derzeit habe ich auch 18 Tabs offen, mit unter 3 Livestreams und 3 Livewebcams zu Japan. 
<jokrebel> hi
<Deem> IchGuckLive: per ftp fällt mir dazu nur ein jeden ordner einzeln zu durchsuchen
<IchGuckLive> ok dann mal konkret ich suche eine Datei die heist fsck.exx
<IchGuckLive> das müsste doch das Fetplatten chek tool sein 
<apollo13> nö
<IchGuckLive> wo könnte das denn stehen in etc ?
<apollo13> auf nem normalen system gibt es sicher keine datei namens fsck.exx
<sdx23> IchGuckLive: Was hast du da vor?
<apollo13> und normal heißt in diesem fall ubuntu *fg*
<k1l> IchGuckLive: das hängt wohl stark von dem tv gerät ab und dem system was dadrauf läuft. am besten wendest du dich wohl an den tv-hersteller
<IchGuckLive> der eine Fernseher chekt die festplatte der andere nicht und meldet das diese datei fehlt
<Deem> IchGuckLive: also unter debian gibt es nen ordner fsck unter /sbin/ schau dochmal da
<IchGuckLive> treffer
<k1l> ist aber alles kein ubuntu support. deswegen ----> offtopic
<IchGuckLive> DANKE
<Deem> btw. dasn puppy linux wies ausschaut
<susanne> k1l, kennst du einen Konsolenbefehl um eine cache leerung manuell auszulösen. dabei soll nur der cache geleert werden der derzeit von keinem programm in benutzung ist.
<apollo13> *facepalm*
<k1l> susanne: das braucht man nciht, das ist der sinn von cache
<k1l> das ist als wenn du der müllabfuhr die mülltonne schonmal nen km entgegenschiebst. die fährt eh bei dir vorbei
<bolle> hallo
<bullgard> dadrc: Ich habe mysql-admin installiert. Nun erscheint der Menüpunkt Anwendungen > Software-Entwicklung > MySQL Administrator. Das könnte der Nachfolger sein. --  Vielen Dank!
<dadrc> bullgard, gerne. Drücken wir mal die Daumen, dass es das kann, was du brauchst :)
<bullgard> :-)
<susanne> k1l, joah ... ich meinte nicht dem ramcache sondern diskcache.. oder macht es keinen unterschied? ich habe zwar auf meinem desktop keinen swap, allerdings frage ich vorsorglich ... der Server den ich demnächst für einen bekannten aufsetzen soll hat einen swap...
<bolle> sind 30MB/s normal für aes verschlüsselte platten?
<bekks> Ja.
<bolle> ist ein raid 5
<bekks> Noch schlimmer.
<bolle> liegt wohl an der cpu?
<bekks> Das ist sicherlich kein HW RAID5, oder?
<bolle> nope
<k1l> susanne: swap stammt noch aus zeiten wo ram 1. sehr teuer und 2. langsam war.  beim normalen desktop bruacht man swap nur für suspend. 
<susanne> bolle, kommt auf den alguritmus sowie unter anderem auch auf CPUleistung an. Daher schwanken die geschwindigkeiten allerings ist 30mb/s für eine singel platte vollkommen okay
<bolle> haha glaub der alguritmus ist ganz ok :)
<bekks> bolle: "glaube ganz ok" heisst nicht, dass Du weisst, wie rechenintensiv der ist.
<bekks> Zusätzlich hast Du das Problem. dass die CPU auch noch das ganze RAID verwalten muss.
<susanne> k1l, ich soll für einen Bekannten einen kleinen Homserver aufsetzen, der soll bis zu 30 Clints gleichzeitig bedienen; however forsorglich soll swap eingerichtet werden umd einen Ram-Überlauf zu verhindern. Oder ist dies sinnlos? 
<bolle> wollte nur auf das lustige wort hinweisen
<apollo13> k1l: swap für suspend?!
<bekks> apollo13: Natürlich.
<bekks> apollo13: Suspend2Disk wird in Swap abgelegt.
<bolle> bekks: vom raid kann ich mit 120MB/s lesen
<apollo13> das ist für mich hibernate
<bekks> bolle: Richtig. Denn bei einem Software RAID ist das SCHREIBEN das rechenintensive.
<bekks> apollo13: Wie Du das nennst, ist egal. Es ist Suspend2Disk :)
<susanne> bekks: Nur dumm gefragt, warum ist raid5 schlimm, ich habe es mir vom hören und sagen als gut und sicher eingeprägt. Könnte mir nur vorstellen das es schlimm ist wenn es ein Softwaraid ist. Das ist eine ernsthafte Frage, ich weiß es wirklich nicht
<apollo13> bekks: hehe, agreed, ich nenns so wies gnome hier in der ui darstellt ;)
<k1l> apollo13: ich kenne es geläufig als suspend to disk, das andere ist suspend to ram. von mir aus haben wir beide recht :p
<apollo13> joah, war nur leicht verwirrt
<Deem> susanne: du hast deine frage bereits selbst beantwortet. ist es ein software raid ist es pöse
<Deem> susanne: bei nem hw raid kann man sich drüber streiten, aber das is wohl eher OT =)
<bekks> Deem: Kann man nicht, man lagert lediglich die Arbeit der CPU auf den RAID-Controller aus.
<beaver74> k1l, und selbst die Suspend Datei kann afaik auf eine andere Partition wie SWAP gelegt werden.
<bekks> Die Problematiken bleiben unverändert.
<Deem> bekks: wobei die meistens ja besser damit klarkommen als die cpu, bzw die cpu entlasten?
<bekks> Deem: Sie entlasten die CPU, haben aber selbst genug zu tun damit. Weiterhin bleiben die Falschenhälse erhalten.
<mer_ge> hi! wirds ein firefox 4 _stable_ PPA für 10.04 und 10.10 user geben? Das firefox PPA von mozilla scheint offline...
<bekks> Es gibt auch noch keinen stable FF4.
<bekks> Ob dann jemand ein Repo dafür baut, muss man abwarten.
<shipship> hallo leute! gibt es eine vm die ohne betriebssystem funktioniert auf der ich ubuntu installieren kann? sprich pc startet die vm anstatt windows oder ubuntu und in der vm kann ich dann ubuntu starten.
<bekks> shipship: Es kann keine VM ohne Betriebssystem geben.
<shipship> es kann auch eine auf linux basierende vm sein.
<bekks> Musst Du trotzdem selbst installieren vorher.
<shipship> ich wollte halt etwas ressourcen schonenderes als ne vm unter windows
<shipship> damit ich ubuntu parallel nutzen kann
<bekks> Nennt man Parallelinstallation.
<bekks> Dann kannst Du beim Booten auswählen was Du haben willst.
<shipship> mit parallel meinte ich dass es auch parallel läuft :)
<shipship> also zur selben zeit :)
<bekks> Dann bauchst du ein Host OS, eine Virtualisierungssoftware und eine VM.
<bekks> Anders geht es nicht.
<shipship> ok danke
<alamar> wie wärs mit einer system z und einer z/os lpar? :D
<bekks> Auch geil, ja.
<shipship> ibm?
<bekks> IBM.
<alamar> eh meine z/vm natürlich
<bekks> KAnn man aber auch mit Sun LDoms, Zones oder was auch immer bauen.
<alamar> shipship: da das sowieso nur gelaber war da du nicht zufällig ein paar millionen zuviel rumliegen hast um es dir zu leisten brauchst du es nicht näher nachlesen ;)
<shipship> habs gerade gesehen :)
<Balumir> Ist es wirklich so gefahrlos möglich das Metapaket ubuntu-desktop zu löschen wie es im ubuntuusers wiki beschrieben wird?
<bekks> Balumir: Wenn Du nicht genau weisst, was Du da tust, solltest du es lassen.
<Balumir> ich will nicht benötigte Software deinstallieren und dabei wird mir einige Male vorgeschlagen dieses Metapaket zu entfernen
<bekks> Das solltest Du nicht tun.
<bekks> Das ist ein Metapaket und spart keinen Platz ein.
<Balumir> Das ist mir bekannt
<bekks> Dann deinstallier es nicht :)
<Balumir> Vielleicht habe ich mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt
<Balumir> Ich will nicht primär das Metapaket entfernen sondern andere Software und da bestehen wohl Abhängigkeiten
<leszek> prinzipiell macht es nix kaputt wenn du das paket löschst. Bei einem späteren Upgrade muss du nur daran, denken es evtl. wieder zu installieren um ein vollständiges Ubuntu zu erhalten
<apollo13> s/vollständiges/funktionierendes
<apollo13> zumindest wenns hart auf hart kommt…
<leszek> oO komma setzen lerne ich nochmal glaub ich
<leszek> apollo13: nicht unbedingt, ohne metapaket funktioniert es auch noch und ein upgrade sollte, wenn gnome drauf ist auch keinerlei probleme machen. Es geht lediglich um die vollständigkeit
<apollo13> "sollte"
<apollo13> und was bitte haben metapakete mit gnome zu tun
<Balumir> Aber hundertprozentig kann mir das keiner versichern, das danach noch alles funktioniert (Betrieb/Update/etc..)
<leszek> nix
<leszek> es war lediglich ein beispiel, wenn man vom aktuellen ubuntu ausgeht
<apollo13> Balumir: nein das kann dir keiner versichern
<leszek> Balumir: ich kann dir hunderprozent versichern, dass es danach noch läuft
<apollo13> wir wissen ja auch nicht was die zukunft bringt^^
<leszek> updates "sollten" wie gesagt auch laufen, außer ubuntu maintainer verkacken was, also zu 99,8% läufts
<leszek> nach dem upgrade dann auch
<leszek> also kritisch sind nur die upgrades (updates, also sicherheitsaktualisierungen usw, funktionieren ohne probleme) 
<leszek> Balumir: aber evtl. würde ich das an deiner Stelle auch etwas anders angehn, wenn du ein schlankes system haben willst
<leszek> Nimm dir ne Ubuntu CD und mache eine Minimale Installation
<Balumir> Ich höre gespannt
<leszek> und installiere dann die Programme und pakete die du brauchst
<leszek> das spart so herum sicher mehr programme ein obendrein lernt man auch noch was ;) 
<leszek> lernen bedeuted aber dann auch etwas zeit zu investieren
<Balumir> Das hört sich nach einer guten alternative an. Dann werde ich mir mal das Minimal-Iso runterladen
<Balumir> Zeit ist als Student relativ^^
<leszek> hehe stimmt ;)
<apollo13> brauchst nur was ordentliches studieren, dann hast was zu tun
<Balumir> Ordentlich liegt im Auge des Betrachters und meine Aussage bezog sich mehr auf die Semesterferien
<leszek> naja ich glaube nur die 1. zwei Semester sind anstrengend im bachelor studium, danach wird man lockerer und der stoff wohl auch
<apollo13> lool
<alamar> leszek: du verwechselst bachelor mit diplom
<alamar> aber btw. OTOTOT!!!!!!
<leszek> alamar: ot alarm xD
<leszek> so bin mal weg cu all
<mino> ,ot! apollo13
<bullgard> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Remmina: "504 - The requested server did not answer in time". --  Ist das bei Euch auch so?
<apollo13> bullgard: nö
<bullgard> hm
<bullgard> Jetzt geht's. Oh Wunder.
<k1l> schön, dass wir helfen konnten :)
<k1l> bullgard: aber fragen zum portal auf ubuntuusers.de kannst du besser direkt in #ubuntuusers stellen
<bullgard> ok
<jokrebel> gn8
<Laira-TR> Hallo zusammen
<daswort> Hallo Laira-TR 
<Laira-TR> Kurze Frage zum Thema NX-Server, ich würde gerne auf meinem Root-Server einen ubuntu-desktop installieren und mittels NX-Server auf diesen zugreifen. Gibt es Gründe, die dagegen sprechen, z.B. Sicherheitsrelevante?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Sicherheitstechnisch hat ein X Server nichts auf einem Server zu suchen.
<bekks> Schon gar nicht, wenn der Server auch noch im Internet steht.
<LetoThe2nd> Laira-TR: wenn du schon unbedingt _glaubst_ x-applikationen nutzen zu müssen, dann denk wenigstens über x-forwarding nach.
<LetoThe2nd> ... und lass den x-server weg.
<Laira-TR> Das Risiko liegt also eher beim X-Server selbst? 
<Laira-TR> Aus welchem Grund ist von meinem Vorhaben abzuraten?
<LetoThe2nd> Laira-TR: anders rum, was spricht dafür?
<bekks> Aus welchem Grund will man einen nicht weiter gesicherten Desktop denn im Internet haben?
<grossing> bekks, um sich nachher zu beschweren wenn man Theater bekommt wegen unsicherer Maschine
<Laira-TR> Für mich ist es eher aus experimentellem Interesse sowie aus Komfortgründen - ich hätte die möglichkeit, quasi unterwegs ein Ubuntu-System nutzen zu können
<bekks> grossing: Richtig.
<lumines> Laira-TR: falls du an vnc denkst ... das ist leider grottenlahm
<bekks> Laira-TR: Man experimentiert nicht auf einem Root-Server mit sowas.
<lumines> wird in der praxis keinen spaß machen
<Laira-TR> Free-NX war meine Überlegung
<bekks> lumines: vnc ist noch unsicherer als NX auf einem X-Server...
<lumines> getunnelt per ssh?
<Laira-TR> Kein VNC, wie gesagt, NX
<Laira-TR> ja
<lumines> achso
<bekks> und man kann vnc wundervoll durch ssh tunneln. Dann ist das auch schnell.
<Laira-TR> sowas wollte ich gerne machen
<bekks> Sowas macht man nicht auf einem Server im Internet.
<Laira-TR> nur wenn ihr mir schon sagt, das allein der X-Server ein Sicherheitsrisiko ist, werde ich das nicht umsetzen
<bekks> Probier es zuhause in einer VM aus, wenn Du experimentieren willst.
<LetoThe2nd> ... und für was, bitte für was sollte man einen "desktop" brauchen? es gibt x-forwarding. was will man sonst noch? valide gründe werden akzeptiert, und bekks als unparteiischer dritter entscheidet was valide ist.
<bekks> :D
<Laira-TR> x-forwarding scheidet auf einer reinen Win-Maschine aus, ich habe nicht die Möglichkeit, entsprechende Software darauf zu installieren
<bekks> Wieso das?
<bekks> BEtriebst Du etw einen Windows-Server im Internet?
<LetoThe2nd> und den nx-client kannste installieren.. klingt nach nonsens.
<Laira-TR> deshalb die Überlegung halt mit Free-NX, was ich auf meinem Home-Server bereits getestet habe
<bekks> Wenn nicht - es gibt X Server für Windows, als User zu installieren.
<LetoThe2nd> für alles andere gibts xming.
<Laira-TR> Gut, aber ich habe meine Antwort von Euch erhalten - X-Server = Sicherheitsrisiko = Finger davon lassen, alles gut :)
<daswort> Versteh ich das falsch/richtig: Braucht der Server keinen installierten X-Server? 
<daswort> bzgl x-forwarding
<Laira-TR> Nein, braucht er nicht dazu
<Laira-TR> einfach gesagt, führst du die app auf dem server aus, das verwendete display ist dann dein installierter x-server auf dem client
<Laira-TR> mich würde nur wirklich interessieren, was das Risiko eines installierten X-Servers auf dem root darstellt
<LetoThe2nd> Laira-TR: lies mal ein bisschen CVE-history :-)
<Laira-TR> CVE steht für?
<LetoThe2nd> Laira-TR: http://cve.mitre.org/
<daswort> Und wie ist das mit Programmen die X als Abhängigkeit haben? Wie installiert man die dann, oder gibts den Fall nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> Laira-TR: und - warum sich mehr angriffsfläche anhängen als unbedingt nötig?n
<Laira-TR> gut, das ist korrekt
<LetoThe2nd> daswort: wenn das programm sauber gepackaged ist, hat es x-client als abhängigkeit, _nicht_ x-server. wenn es nichts sauber gepackaged ist - hats auf ner nicht-experimental-maschine eh nichts verloren.
<daswort> Achso der Client ist dann doch installiert. Ich hab mich schon gewundert.
<daswort> Ach ne der wird ja quasi weiter gereicht über SSH, bzw anders rum ?!
<bekks> ?
<Laira-TR> ich muss dazu sagen, das ich bereits seit knapp 8 jahren root-server nutze, mich stets an die ratschläge gehalten habe und nie irgendwelche sicherheitsprobleme hatte - genau deshalb wollte ich zuvor auch mal die leute fragen, die sich in der praxis noch eingehender mit solcher thematik beschäftigen, bevor ich einen folgenschweren fehler begehe ^^
<bekks> Das Display wird auf einen anderen Server geleitet.
<LetoThe2nd> daswort: die client-libraries sind dann isntalliert. die werden aber eben nur für das jeweils laufende programm geladen. ergo - völlig andere situation als bei einem daemon, der mit super-sonderrechten dauerhaft läuft, wie der x-server.
<daswort> Achso, dank dir für die Erklärung
<Laira-TR> gut, ich danke euch für euren rat und wünsche eine gute Nacht :)
<daswort> Gute Nacht Laira-TR 
<Laira-TR> (und keine sorge - der root wird kein X11 bekommen ;) )
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-13
<zcatz> wie mach ich das vlc player sich nicht nochmal öffnet wenn ich ein neues lied/video abspiele sondern das er das schon offene vlc nimmt und es dort abspielt
<Wedelwolf> zcatz vlc starten -> einstellungen 
<Wedelwolf> Dort auf Alle und dann "erweitert"
<Wedelwolf> Haken rein bei "nur eine laufende instanz erlauben"
<zcatz> danke :)
<Wedelwolf> Keine Ursache 
<Laira-TR> Guten Morgen zusammen
<susanne> Laira-TR, Eigentlich ist es ein Supportchannel aber moin
<bekks> susanne: Auch in einem Supportchannel darf man Guten Morgen sagen :P
<Laira-TR> Ich wühle mich gerade durch zig Seiten zu dem Thema, komme aber nicht so recht auf einen grünen Zweig. Eine externe HD (formatiert mit NTFS) wird beim einstecken nicht automatisch gemountet. Ich erhalte eine Fehlermeldung, das ich keine Privilegien dazu habe. Nach einem Eintrag in die /etc/fstab ist das Automounten ebenfalls nicht möglich. Von der Konsole erhalte ich die Meldung "mount: nur „root“ kann /dev/sdb1 auf /media/NAB-Ba
<Laira-TR> ckup einhängen"
<bekks> Ja, das ist halt so :)
<bekks> Was steht denn in deiner fstab?
<Laira-TR> geb ich dir, moment
<Laira-TR> einmal habe ichs damit versucht: UUID=AE7EB1417EB1035F /media/NAB-Backup ntfs umask=007,gid=46,uid=0,nls=utf8,noauto,users  0 0
<Laira-TR> danach mit UUID=AE7EB1417EB1035F /media/NAB-Backup ntfs defaults,noauto  0 0
<Laira-TR> beides mit dem gleichen ergebnis
<susanne> Laira-TR: Ich kenne die Thematik, das ist auch richtig, ntfs3g muss als root gestartet werden.. es braucht superuser Privilegien... Denke am einfachsten lässt sich es mit einem Bashscript lösen.
<bekks> Man kann das auch sehr unschön über setuid lösen.
<bekks> Aber dann sollte man wissen was man da tut.
<daswort>  Hey Laira-TR auch hier?
<Laira-TR> einfach ein bashscript zum mounten schreiben?
<Laira-TR> ja, daswort :)
<susanne> Laira-TR: so wie ich das als anfänger auf den ersten blick sehe kann es schonmal garnicht klapen du hast gid 46 also plugdev (removable media) mit uid0 das ist der erste user (ist nicht root priviligiert)
<bekks> uid0? uid 0 ist root.
<susanne> Laira-TR: Joah.. musst einfach plain dein pw oder in md5 in die bash schreiben und übergeben ... so viel wie bash bla ... sudo -s und dann mount xy
<bekks> Grausame Lösung. Dann lieber setuid verwenden.
<susanne> bekks: echt dachte Das erste Benutzerkonto auf jedem System hat die UID 0 ... ah.. da liegt der fehler nicht Konto nicht Benutzer
<Laira-TR> irgendwie war das zu früheren zeiten nicht so kompliziert ;) 
<bekks> Dann stehen wenigstens keine Passwörter in irgendwelchen Scripts.
<Laira-TR> blödes ntfszeugs, aber leider drauf angewiesen
<Laira-TR> bekks, gibt es eine (auch für mich umsetzbare) setuid-lösung, die ich nutzen kann?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> setuid auf das ntfs3g binary setzen und dann ganz normal als user (aber dann bitte mit der richtigen uid deines users) in der fstab mounten.
<Laira-TR> pfiffig :) das teste ich mal - was die parameter in der fstab betrifft, reicht die default-angabe im regelfall aus, um schreibrechte auf das lw zu haben?
<bekks> Man kann das ganze auch sehr sauber mittels sudo lösen, in dem man für mount zulässt, dass man sudo ohne passwort benutzt.
<susanne> Laira-TR: Wenn du nicht unbedingt Funktionen von ext3/4 brauchst dann ist Ext2Fsd auch eine gute Lösung http://www.ext2fsd.com/ Damit lässt sich auch in Windows auch 64bit ext2 lesen und beschreiben wie auch ext3 ext4 auch allerdings ist der schreibzugriff noch nicht ausgereift.. kommt noch. Habe es selber seit 3 Monaten stabil mit ext2 im einsatz
<bekks> und ext3 liefert 30% Fehler und ext4 kann nicht schreiben.
<bekks> Das hatten wir schon mal, und du solltest es wirklich lassen solche komischen Tips zu geben, bitte.
<daswort> Wie kann ich genau eine Datei mit /dev/null "überschreiben". Sprich mit Nullen voll hauen? Geht das mit  -----      mv datei > /dev/null
<alamar> sudo is the way to go
<susanne> bekks: es kann ext4 schreiben, dass hatten wir heute schon durch. Und deine Statistik mit 30% ist auch sehr wagge.. Wie gesagt läuft dies bereits sehr ausgereift mit ext2 und 30% ist aus der Luft gegriffen 
<bekks> daswort: /dev/null ist "nichts". Du suchst /dev/zero
<Laira-TR> ich nutzte mal einen treiberlösung (zu windows-2000-zeiten ;) ), hier gabs aber nur lesenden zugriff seinerzeit - problem ist, das die platte ausschliesslich unter win 7 systemen zum einsatz kommt
<bekks> susanne: Und es ist immer noch OT hier, weil es eine Lösung für Windows ist.
<Laira-TR> meine frau z.B. will die platte einfach anschliessen und nutzen können ;)
<bekks> Laira-TR: Veergiss dieses "wir wollen ext unter Windows schreiben" Treiber einfach.
<Laira-TR> oki :)
<bekks> Laira-TR: Mit sudo bist Du an dieser Stelle am besten bedient.
<susanne> bekks: Du darum geht es ja auch, er ist auf Windows Sachen angewissen. Laber also nicht wie von Heute Nachmittag den gleichen Schmarn haben dir auch genügend Leute gesagt, dass ich keine Theoretikerin bin sondern praxisnahe Lösungen zum Problem anbiete.
<Laira-TR> ich melde mich gleich zurück
<bekks> Ja, nur halte Dich dann bitte an die Channelregeln. Danke. Ich für meinen Teil lasse mich auf keinerlei Diskussionen mehr mit Dir ein und setze Dich auf Ignore. Tschüss.
<daswort> bekks: ach da liegt der unterschied? Friede sei mit dir. Ebenso die Macht (Bash)
<susanne> bekks, mach das bitte ... du interessiert mich so wenig. Er muss selber wissen welchen Weg er nimmt. Meine Lösung ist out of box. Wie es seine Frau auch möchte Anstecken fertig los. Und nicht rumfummeln mit sudo bahs oder sonst a Was
<bekks> daswort: Das ist der Unterschied, ja.
<daswort> Muss ich bei den Heutigen Datendichten auf Festplatten das eigentlich öfters beschreiben? Gabs nicht auch random, das wären dann doch die Zufallszahlen... Aber urandom?
<bekks> daswort: Was hast Du eigentlich vor?
<daswort> Bei Floppy muss man ja Quadrillionen mal drauf schreiben damit man nichts rekonstruiren kann.
<daswort> Löschen, aber wirklich.
<bekks> Dann musst Du das Ding mindesten 23 mal überschreiben, laut DoD Standard.
<bekks> +s
<susanne> Laira-TR: hab etwas geooglet also NTFS läst sich doch automaouten ... soweit ich das überfolgen habe... musst aber dich selber durch die Wiki durcharbeiten http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB-Datentr%C3%A4ger_automatisch_einbinden
<daswort> bekks: wo finde ich den den Standard zum nachlesen?
<bekks> Irgendwo bei Google.
<Laira-TR> so, da bin ich wieder :) habe es mit sudo gelöst, das funktioniert, danke auch an susanne für denn link, das werde ich mir nochmal anschauen. eine kleinigkeit habe ich noch, die ich nicht verstanden habe
<Laira-TR> nach dem mounten des datenträgers habe ich leider festgestellt, das sämtliche files die rechte -rwxr-xr-x haben, also alle als "ausführbar" gemarked sind
<bekks> Ja, NTFS. Keine Linuxberechtigungen.
<Laira-TR> mein eintrag in der fstab sieht so aus UUID=AE7EB1417EB1035F /media/NAB-Backup ntfs defaults,rw,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=022,noauto  0  0
<bekks> Da wird dann einfach ein Workaround geschaffen.
<bekks> ,ntfs? Laira-TR 
<shetlandpony> Laira-TR, NTFS ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NTFS - Weitere Infos im query ...
<susanne> Laira-TR, Und wie willst du die haben? soweit ich noch im kopf habe läst sich auch ntfs3g mit berechtigungen versehen... aber eher improsativ ... aka von laufwerk x mit uid xy darf nichts ausgeführt werden nur gelesen 
<Laira-TR> ja, die rechte sollten 644 für files und 755 für die directorys sein
<bekks> Geht nicht. Ist NTFS. Das kann keine Linuxdateiberechtigungen.
<susanne> Laira-TR: ehm ich arbeite immer mit +a +x etc.. wie wäre nochmall 644 ??
<bekks> Du musst schon mit NTFS leben, wenn du es einsetzt :)
<alamar> susanne: man chmod
<Laira-TR> sollte das nicht umask=022 ermöglichen? rw-r--r--
<bekks> Laira-TR: NTFS kann keine Linuxdateiberechtigungen.
<susanne> alamar, suppi das wusste ich auch, mans durchfosten .. ist kürzer wenn er es mir gleich selbst sagt 
<susanne> Laira-TR: Allerdings lässt sich das fektiv einrichten... der Pro der das über daemon und paar tools relisiert hat ist derzeit nicht online. 
<alamar> susanne: dann lernst du es aber nicht zu verstehen
<Laira-TR> ok, das habe ich kapiert - also hat es für den normalen gebrauch keine nachteile?
<bekks> Laira-TR: Nein. :)
<susanne> Laira-TR: Wie bekks sagte, der ntfs standart an sich kennt gruppenrechte seit vista ist es möglich. Allerdings kann ntfs3g dies noch nicht wirklich umsetzen
<Laira-TR> alles klar, verstanden ;)
<susanne> Laira-TR: Einzige was du machen kannst mit einem Deamon der im Hintergrund läuft wie ein art Guard verhindern das Jemand deiten von laufwerk x ausführt unabhängig von dateisystem...
<susanne> Laira-TR: Leider ist der Pro der sowas als bash gescriptet hat nicht online. Ich bin leider dazu nicht in der lage, hatte aber früher seine Lösung in Verwendung bis ich endgültig zu ext2 mit windows emulationstool umgestiegen bin...
<alamar> susanne: du kannst das laufwerk einfach als noexec mounten
<susanne> alamar: das ist sicher auch eine Lösung, ... ich hatte halt mit dem Bash script auch nocht festlegen können wer daten ansehen und öffnen kann.. abseits von excute.. leider hab ich das script nicht mehr. ...
<alamar> susanne: dafür verwendet man acls
<susanne> alamar: Wie auch dem Sei, ich wollte damit sagen, das er nicht aufgeben soll. Ich zwar die Lösung nicht geben kann, aber es eine Gibt ... 
<alamar> ja, nennt sich ACLs
<Laira-TR> so, alles läuft, vielen dank :) aber ohne witz, ne festplatte zu mounten, ist bald komplizierter, als einen mailserver einzurichten xD
<bekks> Laira-TR: Nur wenn man so komische Dateisysteme verwendet...
<Laira-TR> ;) ich sage mal so, ich habe ubuntu auf dem root-server und meiner NAS zuhause, bin schon Fan seit Dapper - vor Lucid bin ich dann auf den Workstations auf Windows 7 umgestiegen - warum? Weil die Hersteller-Unterstützung mancher Software in Bezug auf Linux mangelhaft ist. Seien es Treiber, Anwendungsprogramme, etc. Beim MAC ists nicht wirklich besser, ausser das man viel mehr Geld auf den Tisch legen muss. 
<Laira-TR> Als leidenschaftlicher Zocker war ich es leid, massive FPS-Verluste durch wine + opengl hinzunehmen und nach jedem Update dutzende Anpassungen vorzunehmen
<Laira-TR> Meine Frau arbeitet seit Jahren mit Photoimpact bzw. Corel Produkten - alles, was unter Linux nicht läuft. Gimp ist nice, aber keine Alternative
<Laira-TR> Was Administration betrifft, hasse ich Win-Maschinen
<alamar> http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-advanced/ownership-and-permissions/#usermapping 
<shetlandpony> alamar's url: http://tinyurl.com/4vv29o7 | Tuxera
<alamar> die ganze seite ist allerdings lesenswert
<Laira-TR> So, ich bedanke mich für Eure nette Unterstützung, jetzt gehe ich aber wirklich schlafen :) Gute Nacht & auf bald :)
<susanne> Kennt sich wer mit Privoxy aus? Hab das Problem das ich Fehler aller Hotlinkig nicht erlaubt bekomme. Dabei geht es um folgende Seitehttp://www.imageporter.com/
<bullgard> [Maverick] /usr/share/gnome/help/system-admin-guide/de/system-admin-guide.xml und /usr/share/omf/system-admin-guide/system-admin-guide-de.omf sind beides stale symlinks. Wo ist das deutsche GNOME system admin guide abgeblieben?
<dreamon_> Wenn ich in meinem home ordner mit locate nach *.JPG suche findet er ein paar dateien obwohl in den Unterordnern jede Menge vorhanden ist. Gibts da einen Trick?
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: sind das evtl. .jpg und nicht .JPG?
<dreamon_> Frickelpit, nein, so einfach ist es leider nicht.. sind alles .JPG.. hab extra nochmal nachgeschaut.. außer nautilus zeigt es falsch an.. ich schau mal in der konsole
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: probier es mal mit find
<dreamon_> Frickelpit, Wenn ich im Ordner mit den Bilder bin und locate *.JPG mache zeigt er sie an.. seltsam.. 2 Ordner in Richtung root gehe dann findet er sie nicht mehr.
<germ86> Guten Morgen
<paulchenpanther> moin
<dreamon_> Frickelpit, muß ich bei find einen parameter eingeben, das er Recursiv sucht?
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: man find weiß es ;)
<paulchenpanther> jemand hier der xubuntu nutzt?
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: find /home/user/ -iname *.JPG sollte dir was anzeigen, das kann man natürlich mit dem verzeichnis dann noch verfeinern
<dreamon_> Frickelpit, Ich will ja alle JPG finden die dem ganzen PC irgendwo rumliegen.. also anstelle von /home/user einfach / sollte das tun.. mit deinen Parametern versteht sich
<Frickelpit> jap
<dreamon_> find / -iname *.JPG -> find: Der Pfad muß vor dem Suchkriterium stehen: SN852221.JPG
<dreamon_> Frickelpit, So gehts -> in den Pfad wechseln / und da dann "find -iname *.jpg" eingeben
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: geht hier auch ohne wechseln
<dreamon_> Welche find version hast du ? hier 4.4.2
<__coredump__> dreamon_, grep -Rli *.jpg /
<dreamon_> Frickelpit, find -version
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: hier auch
<muhaha> moin, grüss euch :)
<muhaha> wie löse ich das Problem beim 11.04 daily build, dass der Installer nicht anfängt zu installieren ???
<Frickelpit> ,natty? muhaha
<shetlandpony> muhaha: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<muhaha> Frickelpit: ja
<Frickelpit> lies den link vom pony
<bullgard> dreamon_: Du hast vorher '~$ sudo updatedb' durchgeführt?
<muhaha> kk, thx
<dreamon_> __coredump__, das geht.. 
<dreamon_> bullgard, ja
<bullgard> ok
<dreamon_> Wie hieß bei compiz dieses Plugin wo man fenster verkleinern kann( wird grafisch verkleinert )
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: du meinst, dass die fenster alle verkleinert angezeigt werden?
<dreamon_> Frickelpit, nein, nur das aktive Fenster kann man so verkleinern(bei Videos die sich nicht in der Größe ändern lassen sehr Praktisch.).. kann man super klein machen.. 
<dreamon_> Frickelpit, Man kann zwar dann nichts mehr bedienen.. aber bei videos ist das ja egal.
<Frickelpit> keine ahnung was du meinst
<dreamon_> Frickelpit, Dann kennst du es vermutlich nicht. Angenommen du hast ein Fenster.. das viel platz braucht.. und du willst es nur verkleinern, aber der Inhalt soll da bleiben.) dafür gibts in compiz eine skaliermethode. Aber ich find sie nicht mehr. Hab gestern noch ne Stunde gesucht. Da fällt mir ein gibts für compiz nicht noch eine Erweiterung?
<dreamon_> Frickelpit, Ah extra.. eventuell ist es da mit dabei
<dreamon_> Frickelpit, shelf heißt es..
<bullgard> dreamon_: Gibt '~$ set | grep PRUNEPATHS' etwas aus? Gibt '~$ set | grep PRUNEFS' etwas aus? Gibt '~$ set | grep PRUNENAMES' etwas aus?
<dreamon_> Frickelpit, Jetzt wo ichs dir geschrieben habe.. ist es mir wieder eingefallen. ;)
<dreamon_> bullgard, Nein keiner davon gibt was aus.
<bullgard> ok
<alamar> dreamon_: was gibst du bei find ein?
<dreamon_> alamar, Hat sich erledigt.. ich hab die Ausgabe in Datei umgeleitet und kann jetzt das Ergebnis durchsuchen.
<osterhasse> kann ich ubuntu auf meine ps 3 instlieren
<TheInfinity> osterhasse: nein. das hat sony seit einer weile gesperrt.
<molnitza> TheInfinity, osterhasse: das ist allerdings nur die halbe wahrheit, es gibt wieder möglichkeiten.
<TheInfinity> molnitza: richtig, und diese sind recht riskant incl. garantieverlust. deswegen können wir die hier kaum supporten - das muss er selbst machen :)
<molnitza> TheInfinity, ich wollte es nur gesagt haben
<TheInfinity> :)
<molnitza> der vollständigkeit halber
<LetoThe2nd> moin
<LetoThe2nd> mal ne kreative frage: die ganzen flash-videoseiten kennt ja jeder. bei fast jeder kann man die wiedergabe auch auf fullscreen stellen. nur, kann man dann sonst nichts mehr am rechner machen - bei jedem mausklick irgendwo fällt er aus dem fullscreen. kann man das dem ding irgendwie austreiben?
<LetoThe2nd> ok, fürs protokoll - über div. plugin kann man nen ähnlichen effekt erzeugen.
<Olytibar> Hi, ich habe das folgende Problem, wenn ich versuche, Google Earth zu installieren: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399969/
<bekks> Zeile 5: Dein Download ist korrupt.
<Olytibar> Ah, seh ich auch gerade, hat jetzt geklappt, danke
<ring0> wenn ich das paket flashplugin-nonfree installiere, sollte doch eigentlich die richtige version für meine architektur geladen werden oder sehe ich das falsch?
<treter> muesste in ordnung sein
<ring0> treter, dennoch bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung bezüglich einer falschen elf klasse: http://pastebin.com/KjTABMp8
<LetoThe2nd> ring0: welche architektur ist das?
<bekks> Dann hast Du das falsche heruntergeladen.
<LetoThe2nd> ring0: uname -a oder so mal zeigen.
<ring0> bekks, bei apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree kann man eigentlich wenig falsch runterladen
<ring0> LetoThe2nd, http://pastebin.com/GLakr99w
<olli_> Moin, gibt es in xchat-gnome keine Möglichkeit den ident einzustellen oder bin ich blind?
<IceClaw> 64 :D
<LetoThe2nd> olli_: von xchat-gnome sollte man eh die finger lassen und den normalen (-gtk) benutzen.
<olli_> LetoThe2nd, gesagt, getan, ist zwar von der Optik her ganz aufgeräumt, aber wenn so was  realtiv wichtiges fehlt..
<IceClaw> Wieso das denn? LetoThe2nd 
<LetoThe2nd> IceClaw: a) highlighting bitte vorne dran, sonst funktioniert das nicht. b) weil einfach viel zeug "versteckt" wurde was der ein oder andere doch ganz gern hätte?
<IceClaw> LetoThe2nd ich highlihte wann wen ich will xD! achso deswegen meinst du. Dachte jetzt wegen Bugs oder so ;)
<IceClaw> ring0 : probier doch einfach mal ein einfaches: aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<ring0> IceClaw, hat nichts am fehler geändert
<IceClaw> ring0 funktioniert es denn? Oder besagt der Fehler auch das es nicht geht?
<ring0> IceClaw, sofern ich keinen rechtsklick auf ein flashelement mache, wodurch firefox einfriert und gekillt werden muss, funktioniert flash
<IceClaw> Lol xD.. 
<Deem> ring0: nonfree ist der von adobe?
<IceClaw> http://www.youtube.com/html5?gl=DE&hl=de
<ring0> Deem, ja
<Deem> ring0: dann lad ihn dochmal von hand runter in 64bit und ersetz ihn einfach mit der datei, wegen der dein ubuntu meckert
<IceClaw> Kann man nicht auch gnash (http://goo.gl/qefYL) benutzen? oO
<IceClaw> Also als alternative?!
<ring0> könnte man, wenn man wollte
<IceClaw> Aber?! :D
<Deem> ring0: warum willst du nicht? die installation von flashplayer-nonfree tut nichts anderes
<ring0> Deem, das austauschen teste ich grad. ich meinte nein zu gnash :)
<Deem> ring0: ach gnash =)
<IceClaw> dann halt nicht! :D
<ring0> Deem, mit dem 64bit flashplugin gibts keine probleme mehr, auch nicht beim starten. rechtsklick auf flashelemente ist auch möglich. hab nach der händischen installation auch ein ppa für 64bit gefunden. so sind die updates jetzt auch gesichert
<leszek> hi
<dreamon> Bringt das hier jemand zum laufen -> Phoenix livestream.. krieg da kein Bild. -> http://www.phoenix.de/content/phoenix/start
<k1l> dreamon: block mal nicht die popups. da kommt nen neues fenster wenn man da drauf klickt. aber sowas passt besser ins offtopic
<dreamon> k1l, Fenster geht schon auf.. kann auch player auswählen.. aber heißt "verbinde.. " und nix passiert
<dadrc> also, der Windows-Media-Stream geht bei mir.
<k1l> hier mit chromium und firefox aus den quellen
<k1l> ,codecs? dreamon 
<shetlandpony> dreamon, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dreamon> dadrc, Ah danke .. dann weiß ich wo ich suchen muß
<Minipluto> bei mir gehts wenn ich VLC auf mache und dort die URL http://hstreaming.zdf.de/encoder/phoenix_vh.mov öffne
<Minipluto> ok ich habe Bild und Ton aber nimmo nicht beides gleichzeitig *G*
<Minipluto> bei mir geht der Windows-Media Stream auch deutlich besser, auch embedded
<Paule> Halo
<Paule> Ich suche ein Xubuntu 10.04 VMWare Image. Kennt jemand eine Seite wo man ein solches ohne schlechter Konfiguration findet?
<sash_> Paule: Wieso installierst du nicht einfach einfach in normales Xubuntu in VMWare?
<leszek> Paule: http://happypenguin.tw/dl/vmware/i386/ubuntu/desktop/
<Paule> Weil ich mir die Arbeit ersparen möchte und ich keine VMWare Workstation Lizenz habe und somit nur einen Player und das mit dem nicht geht vms zu erstellen? 
<Paule> Danke @leszek!!!
<Paule> mist rechner stürzt grade ab :-) danke für hilfe!
<leszek> hmm... warum leute nicht zuerst google (yahoo oder was anderes) befragen, bevor sie hier eine frage reinstellen ? ... Naja das ist aber wieder OT
<k1l> leszek: hat er doch gesagt: er ist zu faul
<dankobum> wie heisst das Kommando, mit dem man sich alle offenen Ports anzeigen lassen kann?
<belZe> netstat
<belZe> Offen in Form von "da lauscht" jemand. Ob sie ggf. durch Paketfilter geblockt werden is was anderes
<Minipluto> wenn ich ein Flash-Video auf Vollbild schalte, brauche ich meistens 2-4 Versuche, bis das Video auch abgespielt wird. Wenn es nicht klappt, kommt Ton aber das Bild bleibt stehen. Auch wenn ich im Vollbild mit den Multimedia-Tasten lauter und leiser stelle (da erscheint dann ja immer dieses Info-Popup), bleibt oft das Bild wieder stehen und man muss wieder mit Esc raus und wieder Vollbild neu machen. Da es Ubuntu 64Bit ist, wollte ich mal ...
<Minipluto> ... fragen, ob sich da mal der versuch lohnt, das richtige 64Bit Flash-Plugin auszuprobieren
<mgolisch> welches richtige?
<Minipluto> mgolisch: das da http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<mgolisch> und das hast du noch nicht?
<Minipluto> mgolisch: das über die Paketverwaltung ist, dachte ich, die 32Bit-Version über einen Wrapper
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> also file sagt bei mir das es ne 64bit lib ist
<dnano91> hallo, ich versuche gerade xubuntu auf einem alten laptop zu installieren, aber nachdem alles für den live modus geladen hat bleibt der bildschirm schwarz. hat jemand eine idee, woran das liegen könnte?
<mgolisch> aber evtl hast du recht
<Minipluto> mgolisch: also bei mir steht in about:plugins der Dateiname npwrapper.libflashplayer.so und die Version 10.2 r152 und das ist die Nummer der aktuellen 32Bit-Version
<bullgard> Maverick erzeugt in unregelmäßigen Abständen einen Ereigniston. Wie kann ich ermitteln, welches Programm diesen Ereigniston erzeugt?
<dankobum> belZe: vielen Dank
<Frickelpit> bullgard: welche programme sind den momentan offen?
<mgolisch> Minipluto: probiers halt aus,deinstallier den kram und tu dir das ding von der adobe webseite in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<mgolisch> hat bei mir aber keine nenenswerte verbesserung gebracht das mit dem fullscreen mode geht nach wie vor nicht zuverlaessig
<Minipluto> mgolisch: beschissener als Vorher läuft es aber auch nicht oder?
<mgolisch> noe
<mgolisch> wobei was ich festgestellt habe wenn dieser fullscreen mode nicht funktioniert hilft es durch klicken auf das fenster in der leiste das fenster zuminimieren
<mgolisch> dann scheint das video fullscreen angezeigt zu werden
<mgolisch> flash suckt eh
<Minipluto> mgolisch: ist für mich ein noch notwendiges Übel aber da sind sich die meisten ja einig *G*
<holli> moin, ich hab ne frage zu wubi
<mgolisch> huhu
<Frickelpit> ,frag? holli
<shetlandpony> holli: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<holli> ich musste win7 neu installieren, hab aber noch ne alte wubi/ubuntu installation auf der d: platte. wie komm ich da wieder ran?
<dnano91> hmm... ich hab einfach gefragt und keiner hat geantwortet
<mgolisch> holli: sind die dateien davon noch da?
<holli> vom bauch her würd ich sagen d:\ubuntu umbennen neu installieren und dann zurück umbenennen. ich weiss aber nicht ob das geht ohne was kaputt zu machen
<tuor> morgen
<holli> ja mgolisch
<Fuchs> hoi tuor 
<Fuchs> tuor: welcher Player genau? 
<tuor> player läuft
<tuor> ich hab nun ein anders prob:
<ring0> Minipluto, über die standard paketquellen kommt 32bit flash und wird per nspluginwrapper genutzt. fürs 64bit flash gibts auch ein ppa http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash#64-Bit-Flash-Player-Preview
<mgolisch> ja das kannste machen wuerd ich denken, wenn der bootloader scheiss auch in dem verzeichnis ist
<holli> am einfachsten wärs wohl einfach einen neuen eintrag in den bootloader zu machen aber ich weiss nicht wie das geht
<tuor> Fuchs:  meine soundkarte wird nicht erkannt.
<Minipluto> ring0: jupp danke, schon gesehen
<Frickelpit> afaik nur die boot.ini bearbeiten
<Fuchs> tuor: ach, also Du hast nirgends Ton? 
<holli> win7 hat keine boot.ini mehr
<tuor> nicht unter ubuntu
<mgolisch> ansonsten kannst du den bootloader ja einfach wieder hinzufügen mit sowas wie easybcd
<ring0> Minipluto, hab ich vor 1 std in benutzung genommen ;)
<tuor> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/acer-aspire-soundkarte/
<_Dok_> tag. ich habe mir thunderbird installiert. jedoch ist das ding jetzt auf englisch. wie kann ich das auf deutsch umstellen?
<Frickelpit> _Dok_: installiere die sprachpakete
<mgolisch> dok: hast du die sprachunterstuetzung installiert?
<_Dok_> nope
<_Dok_> wie heisstn die?
<Frickelpit> ,thunderbird? _Dok_ 
<shetlandpony> _Dok_, Thunderbird ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Thunderbird
<_Dok_> wenn ich im software-center schaue, wird mir nur thunderbird angeeigt
<mgolisch> hast du den generell de sprachunterstuezung fuer deutsch installiert?
<Fuchs> tuor: kleiner Tipp: zeige uns nie wieder, dass Du als root angemeldet bist
<mgolisch> *denn*
<Fuchs> tuor: das vermindert die Supportbereitschaft drastisch
<tuor> ok... (wiso)
<tuor> ?
<_Dok_> mgolisch: öh..also ubuntu zeigt eine deutsche oberfläche
<_Dok_> aber mehr habe ich nicht gemacht
<mgolisch> hm jemand nee idee was ich gemacht hab? der mauszeiger ist nun immer dieser textmarkierungs cursor und ich kann nichts mehr anklicken..?
<Fuchs> tuor: weil man nie im Leben als root arbeitet unter Ubuntu
<Fuchs> tuor: wie dem auch sei, das Problem ist bekannt und eigentlich behoben, siehe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/676362
<tuor> Fuchs: öm ok. 
<tuor> Fuchs: thx ich schaus mir an
<Frickelpit> _Dok_: schau mal, ob du das paket thunderbird-loace-de installiert hast
<mgolisch> _Dok_: starte mal aus dem menu die sprach auswahl und stell sicher das du die sprach unterstuezung installiert ist
<sash_> Gibts das noch einzeln?
<mgolisch> eigentlich sollte er die languagepacks fuer die ausgewahelsten sprachen automatisch mit installieren
<_Dok_> aus welchem men?
<_Dok_> menü
<Fuchs> tuor: und sonst kannst Du noch folgendes probieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA
<tuor> Fuchs: das hab ich ausprobiert.
<mgolisch> _Dok_: na dem von ubuntu unter system ist das irgendwo
<Fuchs> tuor: okay
<tuor> Fuchs: bin grad am s andere lesen. ;)
<Fuchs> tuor: das Problem ist, dass Du, wenn Du alles aus dem obigen Wikiartikel versucht hast, eine alternative Version von ALSA hast. Eine aus einer frischen Ubuntuinstallation waere hier dann wohl gescheiter
<_Dok_> mgolisch: unter country/region ist schon german eingetragen
<tuor> Fuchs: dumme frage: welches update sollte das prob beheben?
<Fuchs> tuor: muesste eigentlich der Kernel sein
<tuor> Fuchs: ok. ich geh mal sehen.. ;)
<dnano91> wenn ich xubuntu installieren will. wie binde ich den grafiktreiber ein?
<mgolisch> _Dok_: system-systemverwaltung-sprachunterstueztzung da warst du?
<Fuchs> dnano91: ueber die Treiberverwaltung oder manuell. Welche Graphikkarte denn? 
<dnano91> intel 82852/855GM. ich hab die rpm für den treiber jetzt runtergeladen. da bei der cd im livemodus der bildschirm schwarz bleibt, muss ich ihn wohl manuell vorher irgendwie einbinden
<_Dok_> mgolisch: nö. aber jetzt...jetzt werden noch ein paar sprachpakete nachgeladen.
<Fuchs> dnano91: rpm ist eh falsch fuer Ubuntu 
<dnano91> Fuchs: schon klar... bin gerade dabei das in deb zu konvertieren... aber wie binde ich dass dann ein?
<dnano91> das*
<Fuchs> dnano91: nicht. 
<dnano91> ?
<Fuchs> dnano91: das ist Gebastel. Warum willst Du manuell installieren? 
<Fuchs> dnano91: Fuer Intel werden eigentlich funktionierende Treiber eingebunden, wenn Du eine aeltere Ubuntuversion hast, dann siehe: 
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Intel?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20855gm    ganz unten
<dnano91> Fuchs: ich hab einen alten Laptop hier stehen und will xubuntu 10.10 installieren. das auswahlmenü kommt zwar, aber wenn ich live modus starte, lädt er die sachen und bleibt danach einfach schwarz... deswegen wollte ich versuchen, den treiber zu installieren, falls es daran liegt
<Fuchs> dnano91: Du koenntest mal KMS deaktivieren ueber die Bootoption, muesste in dem Artikel eigentlich beschrieben sein 
<Fuchs> dnano91: wie gesagt, Treiber wird einer mitgeliefert, ein Paket, das fuer eine komplett andere Distribution ist, wuerde ich da nicht nehmen
<dnano91> Fuchs: ok, werd ich mal versuchen
<dnano91> Fuchs: bei der anleitung steht, man soll KMS aktivieren nicht deaktivieren?!
<dnano91> ich könnte zwar mit der alternate CD textbasiert installieren, aber woher weiss ich dann, dass es nach der installation auch gehen wird?
<Fuchs> dnano91: probier halt beides  (zu KMS) 
<tuor> Fuchs: also ich hab da das kernel-image geladen kann es aber mit sudo dpkg -i nicht installen. (findet das geladene nich: "no such file or directory")
<Fuchs> tuor: nach das dpkg -i kommt der Dateiname mit Pfad. 
<tuor> Fuchs: sudo pdkg -i name.deb (nicht richtig so?)
<Fuchs> doch, richtig so, wenn name.deb korrekt ist und im gleichen Verzeichnis liegt
<Fuchs> inklusive Gross- und Kleinschreibung, die Tabulatortaste hilft sonst
<tuor> Fuchs: ah mom
<tuor> Fuchs: warscheinlich nich im selben verzeichnis. denn sofware cente kriegts grad hin. :)
<tuor> Fuchs: und name hab ich copipast
<tuor> Fuchs: welche addons muss ich nehmen und welche weglassen? eines ist angehackelt die anderen nich. ich gehe mal davon aus dass ich diesen einen nehmen muss und den rest nich... richtig?
<losgott> :)und
<Fuchs> tuor: wie? 
<losgott> geh mal auf
<tuor> Fuchs: ich hab das .deb geöffnet. (bzw ubuntu sofware center tats) und dann hab ich auf install gecklickt. jetzt fragt er mich welche addons ich istallen will....
<Fuchs> screenshot bitte
<Fuchs> hoere ich zum ersten mal 
<tuor> mom
<tuor> kompt per mail
<tuor> Fuchs: teamviewer? wäre nicht sinnvol?
<tuor> Fuchs: oder skype mit bildschirm ansicht... ;)
<Fuchs> beides nicht vorhanden und mache ich beides nicht
<tuor> ok
<Fuchs> ubuntu-pics.de 
<Fuchs> oder eben, mail
<Fuchs> ah, an die Politikadrese. Muttu schon sagen, da guck ich nicht.  Moment. 
<tuor> Fuchs: die einzige die i grad gefunden hab
<Fuchs> interessante Ansicht. Ja, das kannst Du so installieren mit genau der Auswahl. 
<tuor> Fuchs: ok. thx
<tuor> Fuchs: hey voll cool. thx. 
<tuor> Fuchs: jetzt hab ich aber zwei (ich glaube es heisst so) bootloader. auf jeden fall kann ich ubuntu dann noch ein ubuntu und dann win 7 auswählen.
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> das sind die kernel
<Fuchs> nimm den neueren 
<tuor> Fuchs: hab ich
<Fuchs> das Ubuntu selber ist das gleiche, das ist nur der Betriebssystemkern
 * Fuchs muss kurz weg, viel erfolg
<tuor> Fuchs: es geht
<FrameFever> hi, wie kann ich einen pfad zur systemvariable path hinzufügen?
<FrameFever> mit der normal ubuntu shell
<tuor> Fuchs: öm aber mein wlan geht nicht mehr...
<LetoThe2nd> FrameFever: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Umgebungsvariable?redirect=no#PATH-erweitern
<Fuchs> tuor: weil Du einen neuen Kernel hast und ggf. den Treiber dagegen neu installieren musst, ja
<Fuchs> tuor: welche WLAN Karte? 
<tuor> Fuchs: sry wo seh ich das?
<tuor> Fuchs: der driver ist inaktiv... kann ihn aber nich aktivieren....
<apollo13> hoi, ich hab hier ein ubuntu 10.10 das immer wieder die theme information vergisst (dann sind die ganzen panels hässlich grau und dick). Irgendwelche ideen wo ich anfagen kann suchen?
<apollo13> schaut dann ugefähr so aus: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=145328&d=1264785139
<Fuchs> tuor: lspci in einen pastebin  (_nicht_ hier in den Kanal) 
<tuor> Fuchs: was heisst "in einen paastebin" sry versteh nich ganz
<Fuchs> ,paste? tuor 
<shetlandpony> tuor: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Fuchs> tuor: mach ein terminal auf, schreib lspci rein, kopier den Inhalt, geh auf die Seite da, fueg es ein, sende ab, gib uns die URL, die dann kommt
<tuor> öm ohne wlan???
<tuor> ich bin am anderen kompi on.
<tuor> hab kein kabel
<Fuchs> dann lspci | grep -i net
<Fuchs> dann sind es hoechstens zwei Zeilen, die kannst Du mir auch sagen oder abtippen
<gzor> hi leute. ich versuche grade für ein projekt ein multiseat- PC aufzusetzten... ich befolge dieses Tutorial:  http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Multiseat_Configuration/Xephyr 
<gzor> in dem Unterpunkt Layout Configuration soll man die gdm.conf die in /etc/X11/gdm.conf liegt bearbeiten... da die Datei nicht existiert, und das tutorial schon ein bisschen älter ist wollte ich mal fragen, ob man die datei erstellen soll oder eine anderswo liegende datei verwenden soll?
<gzor> sry für den langen text
<apollo13> yikes, racecondition nur weil ich nen modernen pc hab :(
<sdx23> gzor: ubuntu verwendet mittlerweile gdm2.
<tuor> Fuchs:  jop. 1:  Broadcom Corporation Netlink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)
<tuor> 2:Broadcom CorporationBCM43225 802.11b/g/n (rev01
<Fuchs> der untere ist WLAN
<Fuchs> kann sein, dass es da fuer Deinen Kernel noch kein offizielles Modul gibt
 * Fuchs muss noch mal kurz weg
<gzor> @sdx23: danke für den hinweis... 
<tuor> Fuchs: bin kurz essen
<ubuntu89897> wie kann man eine verbindung zw windows 7 und ubuntu herstellen mit netzwerkkabel direktverbindung?
<nevchen> ubuntu89897:  wo ist genau das problem?
<ubuntu89897> nevchen: jetzt da ich ubuntu endlich aufgesetzt habe wollte ich mein windows7 notebook mit dem ubuntu stand pc verbindung doch in "netzwerk" -> windows netzwerk steht "Empfangen der Speicherliste vom Server ist gescheitert"
<ubuntu89897> nevchen: leider hab ich ein ungekreuztes kabel kann es daran liegen ?
<nevchen> ubuntu89897:  du brauchst ein crossover kabel ja ;)
<nevchen> gibt die ja nicht umsonst
<nevchen> oder ein switch , hub dazwischen hängen falls vorhanden
<sdx23> Wenn einer der beiden PCs Gigabit-Ethernet unterstützt geht auch ein normales Kabel. Und davon ist bei Windows7 wohl auszugehen.
<ubuntu89897> weil unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PC-Direktverbindung_per_Netzwerk-Kabel steht es geht auch ohne
<ubuntu89897> genau 
<ubuntu89897> kann grad keins kaufen da sonntag
<sdx23> ubuntu89897: Hast du nachgesehen, welche IPs sich die beiden besorgt haben?
<tuor> Fuchs: re
<ubuntu89897> sdx23: nein wo seh ich das?
<Fuchs> tuor: da kann ich dann wenig machen, wenn das Kernelpaket kein offizielles war, dann kann es sein, dass es dazu keine passenden Treiberpakete gibt
<Fuchs> tuor: aber in dem Fall ist die Chance gross, dass Du mit einem Kernelupdate den Fix automatisch bekommen wirst
<tuor> Fuchs: wie kann ich den kernel updaten?
<sdx23> ubuntu89897: in ubuntu mittels ifconfig in einem Terminal. In Windows7 kA, früher war das mal Netzwerkverbindungen → Status oder ähnlich.
<gzor> in windows dürfte es mithilfe von cmd->ipconfig gehen 
<tuor> jo geht es
<Fuchs> tuor: passiert automatisch bei Systemupdates
<tuor> Fuchs: apt-get update nacher apt-get upgrade?
<gzor> kann man mit dem kdm auch gnome-sessions verwalten?
<Fuchs> tuor: dist-upgrade, aber ja. Kannst auch die graphische Updateverwaltung nehmen
<tuor> also in welchem . in dem wo ton geht oder im dem wo wlan geht.
<Fuchs> spielt keine Rolle, sind beides die gleichen Ubuntus
<Fuchs> die Frage ist eher, ob es schon einen offiziellen aktuelleren gibt
<Fuchs> aber so vom Bug report her wuerde ich behaupten, dass ja. Da steht ja, dass es geloest sei 
<tuor> Fuchs: bin am updaten
<Fuchs> den manuell installierten solltest Du dann vielleicht wieder runterschmeissen. 
<tuor> Fuchs: ok. mach ich dann
<ubuntu89897> sdx23: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399973/
<ubuntu89897> sdx23: werd daraus nicht schlau
<sdx23> ubuntu89897: Das sagt dir, dass eth0 (die Netzwerkkarte) keine IP hat. Jedenfalls keine IPv4 IP.
<sdx23> ubuntu89897: imho wäre es am einfachsten, beiden eine feste IP manuell zuzuweisen. d.h. in Windows feste IP einstellen, zB. 192.168.3.1 und in Ubuntu dann 192.168.3.2
<ubuntu89897> sdx23: und das geht wo/wie?
<sdx23> ubuntu89897: im Netzwerkmanager-Applet. Oder auch per ifconfig, aber das Applet sollte einfacher sein.
<dnano91> Ich hab Xubuntu zwar erfolgreich installiert, jedoch kommt jetzt immer der Fehler "Ubuntu läuft mit niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen"... wie kann ich das beheben?
<tuor> Fuchs: welchen der beiden muss ich wegnehmen. (GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (pc/Bios version) oder LInux LOader - The Classec OS loader con load Linux and others) den Grand muss ich wegnehmen, richtig?
<sdx23> dnano91: indem du deine Grafikkarte bzw. die Treiber dafür einrichtest.
<Fuchs> tuor: ich wuerde eher Grub 2 sein lassen und den anderen entfernen, aber ich weiss nun nicht, welcher bei Dir aktuell aktiv ist
<tuor> Fuchs: hmm der ältere wlan und ton geht. ;)
<ubuntu89897> sdx23, ipv4 oder v6? was geb ich bei netzmaske bzw gateway ein
<dnano91> sdx23: den einzigen treiber, den ich gefunden habe, gibts als rpm. den müsste ich dann mit alien konvertieren und installieren, aber macht das dann nicht probleme, weil der treiber für ein anderes system gedacht war?
<Fuchs> tuor: prima
<tuor> Fuchs: aber er kann keine Places öffnen... (es geschiet nix wenn ich zum beispiel "Places>Home Folder" anclicke)
<sdx23> dnano91: Welche Grafikkarte?
<sdx23> ubuntu89897: v4. Maske ist 255.255.255.0 und Gateway keines.
<Fuchs> tuor: Gnome. Kenne ich nicht, nutze ich nicht, supporte ich nicht. Wird Dir jemand anderes helfen. 
<tuor> Fuchs: ok. also den grub2 lassen und den anderen wegnehmen?
<Fuchs> tuor: vermutet meine Glaskugel, ich weiss leider nicht, was Du aktuell nutzt
<ubuntu89897> sdx23, angewendet aber bei ifconfig keine ip
<dnano91> sdx23: intel 85852/855gm
<tuor> Fuchs: hast ne mail. (selbe addresse)
<Fuchs> tuor: ja, nimm Grub2, sollte eigentlich unter Ubuntu der Standard sein 
<tuor> Fuchs: ok.
<tuor> Fuchs: jetzt hab ich drei stück beim start... hab was falsch gemacht...
<Fuchs> nein
<Fuchs> das kann sehr gut sein 
<Fuchs> die Liste wird sich auch noch weiter verlaengern, bei jedem Update, das einen neuen Kernel mit sich bringt. Du kannst aber alte aufraeumen. 
<Fuchs> ,kernel? tuor 
<shetlandpony> tuor, Kernel ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel - Weitere Infos im query ...
<sdx23> dnano91: hm, dabei sollte man iirc. eigentlich nichtsweiter tun müssen. 
<sdx23> ubuntu89897: Sollte es aber. Irgendwas wohl schiefgelaufen.
<ubuntu89897> sdx23, also ich habe dann eine ip unter windows und eine unter ubuntu aber wie kann ich von linux auf windows zugreifen, unter netzwerk wied zwar "windows netzwerk" erkannt
<tuor> Fuchs: shetlandpony: thx. ich les das mal wie ich das mach
<ubuntu89897> sdx23, oder muss ich unter windwos noch was freigeben
<Fuchs> ,bot? tuor 
<shetlandpony> tuor: ich bin ein bot ;p
<tuor> ups
<tuor> shetlandpony: danke dass du mir die seite ausgespuckt hast. :)
<shetlandpony> heh. tuor, i really like to do this.
<ubuntu89897> hat jemand schon mal eine direkt verbindung zw win7 und ubuntu hingekriegt?
<gameaccount> hallo, ich könnte Hilfe bei einem Installationsproblem brauchen. Ich muss auf einen Ubuntu-Rechner noch nachträglich ein Win98 installieren. Ich hab bereits eine Partition fertig, bin abernicht sicher, wie ich weitermachen soll.  soll ich zuerst eine Kopie von Grub machen?
<ubuntu89897> sdx23, konnte die verbindung herstellen sagt auto eth0
<ubuntu89897> sdx23, ifconfig hat auch eine ip jetzt aber wo kann ich auf einen ordner zugreifen
<dAnjou> folgende zeile sagt mir offenbar, dass zu diesem verzeichnis 425 links zeigen. "drwxr-xr-x 425 max max 20480 Mar  4 14:43 music"
<dAnjou> nur wie find ich die?
<dAnjou> "find / -follow -samefile music 2> /dev/null" bringt's nicht, weil da noch ne ganze menge anderer crap ausgeworfen wird
<sdx23> ,samba? ubuntu89897 lies mal hier, das sollte dir weiterhelfen
<shetlandpony> ubuntu89897 lies mal hier, das sollte dir weiterhelfen, Samba ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dAnjou> das hab ich mit nem anderen verzeichnis gecheckt, dass angeblich nur 3 links hat
<dAnjou> ubuntu89897: "direktverbindung"?
<gameaccount> hat wer eine Lösung?
<hated_bob> gameaccount: installier win98 doch in vmware, qemu oder so http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/virtualisierung
<apollo13> win98 ist nicht ohne weiteres in ner vm installierbar
<gameaccount> nope, das wird bei dieser alten Hardware nicht klappen
<ubuntu89897> dAnjou, verbindung mit netzwerkkabel von pc zu laptop
<ubuntu89897> dAnjou, scheinbar alle schwieriger als man denkt
<ubuntu89897> dAnjou, alles
<dAnjou> stimmt, scheinbar, nicht anscheinend
<dnano91> sdx23: der fehler kommt bei jedem start... keine idee, wie ich das ausstellen kann? nach dem fehler kann ich ja eh normal weiterarbeiten
<dAnjou> die kriegen einfach ne IP aus dem selben bereich und beide entsprechend die gleiche mask
<apollo13> juhu, mein grub bootet von nem raid 0 :)
<apollo13> und falschen tab erwischt *gg*
<gameaccount> wie mache ich am besten eine Kopie von Grub unter  Ubuntu 10.10
<gameaccount> *10.04 mein ich
<apollo13> mit dd den bootsektor kopieren
<gameaccount> liegt der bootsektor auf  der root-partition?
<apollo13> nope
<gameaccount> sondern?
<apollo13> auf der festplatte
<dAnjou> ubuntu89897: das kannst du sogar alles über die gui einstellen
<gameaccount> und...  wo genau auf der festplatte?
<apollo13> am anfang
<ubuntu89897> dAnjou, bitte gib mir einen tip wie
<gameaccount> ah okay, ich versteh nun, was du meinst
<dAnjou> ubuntu89897: beide ne statische ip, selbe subnetzmaske, fertig. prüfen kannste das mit `ping`
<gameaccount> unter opensuse liegt grub woanders
<apollo13> uhm
<apollo13> ne
<apollo13> der liegt immer im mbr 
<sdx23> dnano91: Das Log des Xservers in /var/log/Xorg.0.log wird dir sagen können, welcher Treiber genutzt wird, das sollte nicht vesa sondern intel sein.
<hated_bob> gameaccount: grub liegt im mbr meistens ausser wenn man noch nen anderen bootloader hat, dann könnte der grub vom ubuntu auch in der bottpartition liegen 
<dAnjou> ubuntu89897: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PC-Direktverbindung_per_Netzwerk-Kabel
<ubuntu89897> dAnjou, ok aber wie kann ich auf ordner zugreifen seh hier nichts in windows und ubuntu erkennt ach nichts
<gzor> hi leute gibt es bei gdm2 eine config datei wie sie hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GDM im Abschnitt Mehrere GDM-Instanzen beschrieben wird?
<dAnjou> ubuntu89897: das ist ja auch nochmal was anderes
<dAnjou> ubuntu89897: kannst du die rechner gegenseitig pingen?
<gzor> direktlink: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GDM#Mehrere-GDM-Instanzen
<ubuntu89897> dAnjou, unter ubuntu hab ich eine verbindung aber windows sieht gar nichtss , pingen wie?
<gameaccount> grub liegt doch der parallelinstallation mehrerer Linux-systeme bei opensuse in der root-partition, und nicht im mbr, wie sonst.
<gameaccount> hated_bob:  ja, genau
<gameaccount> das meinte ich
<dAnjou> ubuntu89897: ok, unter ubuntu siehst du also verzeichnisse deines windows-rechners?
<ubuntu89897> dAnjou, nein leider"einhängen des verz nicht möglich" nur die verbindung im netzwerkmanager steht
<ubuntu89897> dAnjou, ich hab auch in windows nichts freigeben können da ja der ubuntu rechner nirgends aufscheint
<dAnjou> hö? du kannst doch trotzdem sachen freigeben
<ubuntu89897> wie denn
<gameaccount> okay,danke soweit
<rupta> jemand eine idee warum der hertz-wert bei meiner monitorauflösung nach jedem neustart wieder verstellt ist?
<dAnjou> ubuntu89897: unter windows: rechtsklick auf nen ordner -> Freigeben für -> Bestimmte Personen ...
<dAnjou> dann in dem feld oben "Jeder" auswählen und sagen, ob er nur lesen oder auch schreiben darf, fertig.
<ubuntu89897> dAnjou, neuerdings seh ich den ubuntu rechner in windows 7 aber leider nicht umkekehrt
<ubuntu89897> *g
<ubuntu89897> aber immerhin ein fortschritt
<dAnjou> dann hast du bestimmt irgendne doofe firewall an, denk ich
<dAnjou> die alles von außen blockt
<dnano91> sdx23: laut der log datei lädt er intel, vesa und fbdev
<ubuntu89897> nein hoppla vertan falscher alarm 
<ubuntu89897> dAnjou, hab einen ordner für "jeder" frei gegeben aber wie in ubuntu zugreifen?
<tuor> so hab nun ein prob mit gnome
<ubuntu89897> dAnjou, es steht "Empfangen der Speicherliste vom Server ist gescheitert!"
<nevchen> sdx23:  wieso geht das jetzt bei gigabit ohne?
<tuor> wenn ich auf places>Home Folder gehen (oder ein anderer ordner) geht kein fenster auf. es geschiet einfach nix.
 * nevchen vermutet, dass sein wissensstand veraltet ist
<tuor> wenn ich auf dem desktop einen ordner öffne geht es ohne problem.
<sdx23> nevchen: Stichwort auto mdi(x)
<tuor> benötige gnome support... jemand verfügbar?
<Fuchs> ,geduld? tuor 
<shetlandpony> tuor: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<tuor> ups. ok. sry
<dAnjou> ubuntu89897: sorry, ich glaub, ich blick da nich mehr ganz durch. und nen patentrezept hab ich auch nich
<dAnjou> windows find ich in der hinsicht extrem intransparent
<ubuntu89897> in dem fall liegts aber an ubuntu
<dAnjou> ubuntu89897: bei solchen problemen geh ich immer so vor -> http://xkcd.com/627/
<nevchen> sdx23:  thx
<ubuntu89897> dAnjou, danke aber trotzdem kein erfolg
<ubuntu89897> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/55316/samba-empfangen-der-speicherliste-vom-server-ist-gescheitert.html
<shetlandpony> ubuntu89897's url: http://tinyurl.com/5t4caoo | SAMBA Empfangen der Speicherliste vom Server ist gescheitert - Sammelsurium - Ubuntu-Forum   Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de
<dreamon> Wie bekomme ich in der Konsole heraus, wieviel Speicher ein Verzeichnis verbraucht.
<Fuchs> du -sh 
<dreamon> merci
<bullgard> Maverick erzeugt in unregelmäßigen Abständen einen Ereigniston. Wie kann ich ermitteln, welches Programm diesen Ereigniston erzeugt?
<ubuntu89897> es kann doch nicht so schwer sein eine einfache netzwerkverbindung inkl ordnerfreigabe zw win7 und ubuntu herzustellen
<ubuntu89897> denkste
<dAnjou> ubuntu89897: übrigens hatte ich bei dir auch n bisl den überblick verloren. geh einfach nochmal alles durch und formuliere deinen aktuellen stand hier einfach noch mal so prägnant wie möglich, aber ohne informationen wegzulassen. (also: was geht? in welche richtung geht es? usw.)
<ubuntu89897> ich habe dem ubuntu rechner eine ip zugewiesen und einen ordner im windows rechner freigegeben für "jeder", jetzt möchte ich von ubuntu auf windows zugreifen doch im datei browser "netzwerk"-"windows netzwerk"(erkennt das es windows ist) steht immer "Einhängen des Ortes nicht möglich" "Empfangen der Speicherliste vom Server ist gescheitert" beim versuch auf  windows zuzugreifen, das ganze...
<ubuntu89897> ...hat vermutlich mit samba zu tun, eine verbindung im netwerkmanager eth0 steht
<gzor> firewalls alle aus? ^^
<gzor> (beim windows)
<slartibartfast> jemand ne idee wie ich rhythmbox in 10.04 zum Anzeigen der Cover zu bringen?
<ubuntu89897> gzor, schon probiert keine veränderung
<slartibartfast> plugin ist aktiviert aber nix passiert ;-(
<stefan___> guten abend zusammen, habe "ton probleme" mit einer realtek HD soundkarte / chip und einer nvidia HDMI Karte, gegoolte habe ich auch schon aber irgendwie lässt sich das "problem" nicht lösen... bekomme über keine ausgänge sound :-( hat jemand von euch eine Idee ?
<tuor> stefan___: alle updates gemacht?
<stefan___> da ich keine Ahnung habe: benutze kubuntu 10.10 ... keine Ahnung was ihr sonst noch wissen müsst, vielen Dank im Voraus :-)
<stefan___> ja habe ich, zumindest die, die nach der installation erforderlich waren
<stefan___> 245 updates, hatte er angezeigt
<stefan___> system neugestartet, so wie es dort stand 
<stefan___> im kmix zeigt er mir zwei dinge an:  High Definition Audio ( HDMI) und Analoges Stereo
<stefan___> aber egal was ich auswähle, kommt kein Ton
<tuor> stefan___: Fuchs kann dir da vieleicht helfen. er konnte mir helfen. (war aber nicht ganz das selbe prob...
<stefan___> danke tuor, dann warte ich mal ob sich Fuchs meldet, möchte niemanden belästigen :-)
<tuor> stefan___: :)
<stefan___> tuor:  welches Problem hattest Du mit dem Sound?
<dAnjou> ubuntu89897: bei mir erkennt er direkt unter "netzwerk" die rechner im netzwerk
<dAnjou> ubuntu89897: ich muss nicht in "windows-netzwerk"gehen
<dAnjou> da stimmt was nich, ich wette windows blockt da irgendwas
<dAnjou> ubuntu89897: in nautilus erreichst du über strg+l die adresszeile. dort gib mal "smb://<ip oder hostname des anderen rechners>/" ein
<dAnjou> am besten die IP
<stefan___> mal neustarten...
<pasq> nabend
<pasq> nutzt hier jemand evolution kontakte mit ubuntuone?
<stefan___> ok satz mit x war wohl nix :-(
<jokrebel> hi
<stefan___> hi jo
<pasq> hi
<pasq> keiner?
<bekks> ,mf? pasq 
<shetlandpony> pasq: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<stefan___> realtek hd audio & hdmi nvidia , kein ton, jemand eine Lösung für Kubuntu 10.10 ?
<bullgard> pasq: Ich nicht, weil ich sie nicht UbuntuONe anvertrauen will.
<pasq> ich teste das grad
<pasq> hab auch kontakte im u1 aber evolution zeigt nix an
<pasq> für mich ist das halt n gute alternative zum "backuppen"
<pasq> die kann man ja nah nuinstallation runter nehemn
<pasq> neuinstallation, sorry
<bekks> Es gibt keine Alternative für ein Backup...
<bullgard> stefan___: [18:32]	<ubottu>	stefan___: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !players and !mp3.
<pasq> definitionsfrage, bekks^^ aber darum gehts ja grad nich ;)
<bekks> Wenn deine Software da aus irgendeinem Grund Mist baut, löscht es dir deine Ubuntuone Kontakte und die lokal gespeicherten Kontakte.
<pasq> und das haus brennt ab wo alle zettel mit den mailadressen ind einer holzschublade liegen :D
<pasq> ne mal im ernst
<pasq> hast schon recht, aber ich wollte das halt testen
<stefan___> bullgard:  danke für die Links, aber irgendwie mag es dennoch nicht funktionieren :-(
<bullgard> stefan___: "irgendwie" ist keine  exakte Beschreibung. :-( Wie soll jemand in > 100 km Entfernung riechen, was bei Dir los ist?
<stefan___> da hast Du schon recht, fakt ist ich habe null ton, egal wobei (also ob systemtöne, oder im web) ...  ich habe halt ne realtek karte bzw. ein realtek hd chip und nutze ndvidia hdmi  (hab den pc direkt am  TV angeschlossen)  und weder über die TV Boxen noch über die angeschlossene Anlage habe ich Ton
<stefan___> und ja, unter windows hatte ich Töne... sovohl über die RL Karte / Chip als auch über den TV ...
<blbef> plötzlich geht internet nicht mehr  aber an "ping -c 5" kanns wohl nicht liegen oder?
<blbef> das passiert mir echt nur bei ubuntu das plötzlich nichts mehr geht ohne ersichtlichen grund
<stefan___> bin diverse Anleitungen durchgegange und hab im kmix jetzt nur noch analoges stereo stehen... vorher stand dort noch hdmi 
<stefan___> im alsamixer sind alle "balken" ganz oben
<bullgard> stefan___: Was gibt aus '~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/gnome/default/alerts/bark.ogg'?
<stefan___> nichts und das heisst ja soviel wie, dass es funktioniert, oder? aber hören tut man nichts
<bullgard> stefan___: Da sollte man Krach hören.
<stefan___> tut man leider nicht :( bullgard
<bullgard> stefan___: Existiert diese Datei überhaupt auf Deinem Rechner?
<stefan___> scheinbar schon sonst hätte er eine Fehlermeldung gegeben?
<stefan___> hab nach eingabe mein > bekommen mehr nicht
<bullgard> stefan___: Wahrscheinlich existiert diese Datei bei Dir nicht. Bitte prüfe das nach!
<ubuntu89897> gzor?
<stefan___> bullgard:  recht hast du, wieso gibt die konsole dann keine fehlermeldung? btw. ich rede von kubuntu, ... nicht ubuntu ... du hast mir etwas mit gnome geschickt ;)
<bullgard> stefan___: Hier in diesem Kanal wird vornehmlich Ubuntu behandelt. --  Mit Kubuntu kenne ich mich weniger aus.
<stefan___> ah ok.. ich sehe gerade mein Fehler :-( ubuntu-de :(
<bullgard> stefan___: Du könntest im Kanal #kubuntu-de fragen.
<stefan___> ja, ich habe meinen Fehler bemerkt, entschuldigung
<bullgard> stefan___: Der Befehl aplay hat wahrscheinlich einen Prompt > ausgegeben, weil er auf die gültige Eingabe einer Sounddatei wartete.
<stefan___> genau
<stefan___> aber ich hatte in den wiki seiten auch schon von aplay gelesen, da kam kein Ton :-(
<stefan___> und ja, von kde und nicht gnome :P
<bullgard> stefan___: Also: Entweder suchst Du selbst nach einer Sounddatei auf Deinem Rechner und gibst ihren Path hinter '~$ aplay' ein, oder Du läßt Dich in #kubuntu-de beraten. 
<Fuchs> stefan___: man darf hier auch sehr gerne Fragen zu KDE stellen
<Fuchs> stefan___: cat /proc/asound/cards in einem pastebin waere mal interessant, lsmod waere mal interessant
<Fuchs> stefan___: was auch noch interessant waere: das Programm pavucontrol installieren. Da kannst Du streams zwischen zwei Soundkarten (und ja, der Onboard Soundchip und die nvidia Graphikkarte mit HDMI sind zwei separate Soundkarten) hin- und herschieben, und da siehst Du auch an einem Balken, ob da aktuell ueberhaupt etwas wiedergegeben wird. 
<beaver74> bullgard, hier wurde "/usr/share/sounds/gnome/default/alerts/bark.ogg: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden" ausgegeben
<beaver74> stefan___, unter /usr/share/sounds/ sollten Sounddateien liegen
<stefan___> mom, überfordert mich nicht 
<stefan___> :D
<beaver74> sry :)
<bullgard> beaver74: Schlecht (für mich). Bei mir existiert diese Datei (schon lange). -- Was gibt bei Dir aus '~$ 'paplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav'?
<stefan___> http://pastebin.de/16093
<stefan___> lsmod
<beaver74> bullgard, unter /usr/share/sounds/ hab ich nur die Ordner alsa und purple
<stefan___> Fuchs: 
<beaver74> bullgard, verwende aber auch ein xubuntu!
<Fuchs> stefan___: ja, gesehen
<Fuchs> stefan___:  cat /proc/asound/cards    und   amixer   gerne noch 
<Fuchs> stefan___: und installier Dir schon mal pavucontrol, Du wirst es gleich brauchen :) 
<beaver74> bullgard, wollte damit auch nur sagen, das aplay mir kein > ausgibt und auf eine Klangdatei wartet
<bullgard> beaver74: Ok. Danke für die Hilfe.
<beaver74> bullgard, danke die dass du es so siehst :)
<beaver74> s/die/dir/
<shetlandpony> beaver74 meant: bullgard, danke dir dass du es so siehst :)
<stefan___> bash: cat/proc/asound/cards: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Fuchs> stefan___: Leerzeichen nach dem cat
<stefan___> sorry Fuchs Fehler beim abtippen :-) mom
<stefan___> 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<stefan___>                       HDA Intel at 0xfcffc000 irq 44
<stefan___>  1 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<stefan___>                       HDA NVidia at 0xfe97c000 irq 16
<Fuchs> ,paste? stefan___ 
<shetlandpony> stefan___: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Fuchs> bitte hier nicht mehr als 3 Zeilen, danke. 
<stefan___> ok
<Fuchs> Gut, dann haette ich noch als letztes gerne amixer, und dann schauen wir uns pavucontrol mal an
<stefan___> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/353012/
<Fuchs> gut, das ist die Onboard Karte, da sieht alles okay aus. Da hast Du auch keinen Ton? 
<Fuchs> oder nur bei hdmi? 
<stefan___> ich habe bei beiden keinen Ton
<stefan___> eins von beiden würde mir schon reichen :-(
<Fuchs> okay, dann installiere und starte bitte mal pavucontrol 
<Fuchs> noch nicht verzweifeln, das waere eins der ersten Tonprobleme, das ich nicht hinbekomme. Ist zwar moeglich, aber die Statistik spricht noch dagegen. 
<stefan___> okey ist installiert und gestartet
<Fuchs> wunderbar. Starte bitte ein beliebiges Programm mit Musikwiedergabe und lass mal etwas wiedergeben
<Fuchs> anschliessend wechselst Du in pavucontrol auf den Wiedergabe-Reiter 
<Fuchs> aeh, Ausgabegeraete, sorry
<tuor> moin
<stefan___> der balken in pavu bewegt sich aber ich höre nichts :-(
<Fuchs> bei welchem der beiden Geraete? 
<stefan___> da steht jetzt Analog Output
<tuor> wenn ich ab livecd starte geht das wlan. wenn ich ubuntu 1010 installe geht es nicht mehr. jemand ein tipp? was ich da machen kann?
<Fuchs> stefan___: hast Du nur eins? 
<bullgard> tuor: In dmesg nach Fehlermeldungen suchen.
<stefan___> ja zur zeit habe ich nur das zur Auswahl, nachdem ich div. Anleitungen durch habe ist das HDMI "Zeugs" weg :(
<k1l> tuor: hängt vom verwendeten wlan chip ab
<Fuchs> stefan___: dann waere interessant, was in diesen Anleitungen alles gemacht worden ist
<stefan___> mom ich suche mal die Links zusammen
<Fuchs> stefan___: wie dem auch sei, aktuell muesste die interne Soundkarte funktionieren. Sind da Lautsprecher dran? Kopfhoerer? Ist das ein Notebook oder Desktop? 
<stefan___> ist ein Desktop Rechner, die Anlage ist am PC angeschlosse, funktioniert vor Stunden unter Windows noch...
<stefan___> hatte aber auch unter der LIVEcd keinen Sound
<tuor> is ne broadcam weis den befehl nich mehr um nach zusehen welche genau
<Fuchs> stefan___: hat die Onboard-Soundkarte mehrere Ausgaenge? 
<Fuchs> stefan___: wenn ja: erstens nimm bitte, wenn Du hast, Kopfhoerer, damit wir die Anlage, deren Konfiguration und Kabel ausschliessen koennen
<k1l> tuor: lspci oder lsusb
<stefan___> ja hat sie, konnte man unter windows einstellen, welche ein / ausgänge man haben möchte
<Fuchs> stefan___: dann probier diese Kopfhoerer an allen Ein- und Ausgaengen der Soundkarte. Grund: Du verwendest (erzwungenermassen, geht nicht anders) einen generischen hda-Treiber, der in wenigen Faellen die Pin-Belegung falsch erkennt
<Fuchs> stefan___: in dem Fall liegt dann die Ausgabe auf einem anderen Aus- oder sogar Eingang
<stefan___> mom dann teste ich das eben durch
<tuor> k1l: Broadcam Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n
<tuor> k1l:  (die vom wlan)
<stefan___> sonen mist ... wieso hat man auch 6 Ein / Ausgänge? ich habe TON ! -.- Danke Fuchs
<Fuchs> stefan___: keine Ursache
<k1l> da musst du das gerät nochmal per kabel verbinden und dann per System->Systemverwaltung->Hardwaretreiber sollte ein propietärer treiber von selbst ausgewählt und installiert werden
<Fuchs> stefan___: nun waere noch interessant die Anleitungen insofern rueckgaengig zu machen, dass HDMI wieder auftaucht, 
<Fuchs> stefan___: dann kannst Du in Pavucontrol die Applikationen auf die Geraete verteilen, also z.B. etwas via HDMI wiedergeben
<stefan___> ja mom ich suche die Anleitung der ich gefolgt mom
<tuor> k1l: hm hab kein kabel nur den lapi hier neben an der per wlan on is. könnt höchstens nen tunnel bauen aber da hab ich keine ahnung wies geht.
<Fuchs> stefan___: resp. in neueren Versionen von kmix  (das Mixer-Programm von KDE) kannst Du das auch, mit einem Rechtsklick auf den Stream 
<ce4> moin. kurze frage. ich hab hier eine aufgesplittete zip-datei. kann ich einfach cat benutzen, um mehrere binaer-dateien zu konkatenieren?
<k1l> ce4: du kannst auch einfach zip benutzen um sie wieder zusammenzufügen
<KojiroAK> tuor, versuch mal Jockey.
<stefan___> Fuchs:  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/353026/
<stefan___> unteranderem die Befehle
<KojiroAK> tuor, hardwaretreiber unter System.
<Fuchs> stefan___: neeeein :( 
<Fuchs> stefan___: tu so etwas nie wieder
<stefan___> :-( ?
<Fuchs> stefan___: hast Du _nach_ diesen Befehlen noch was gemacht, z.B. ein ALSA Paket manuell installiert? 
<ce4> k1l: das ist leider eine zip-datei die nachtraeglich in mehrere teile gesplittet wurde. da bekomme ich also direkt beim oeffnen der ersten datei einen fehler. ich muss die erst zusammenfuegen.
<stefan___> ich hab ja nicht mal ne Ahnung was ich gemacht habe 
<k1l> tuor: das problem ist, dass ohne wlan du das programm nicht drauf bekommst ohne kabel. ich schua mal grade ob es den treiber auch per deb gibt
<Fuchs> stefan___: Du hast ein paar ziemlich wichtige Pakete von Deinem System geworfen
<stefan___> jha, ich meine schon mom ich suche mal die Komplette Anleitung
<Fuchs> stefan___: wenn Du anschliessend nichts mehr gemacht hast, dann wuerde folgendes gehen: 
<ce4> k1l: also macht cat das direkt? ich werde leider aus den parametern nicht schlau.. die wirken ein wenig so, als koenne man nur text-dateien cat'en
<Fuchs> sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils  miktex-tools
<k1l> KojiroAK: dafür braucht er aber inet zugang, das wird ohne kabel schwer
<Fuchs> aber ich befuerchte eben, dass Du noch etwas manuell installiert hast, 
<Fuchs> das solltest Du dann vor diesem Befehl wieder sauber entfernen, sonst gibt das Konflikte 
<k1l> ce4: gute frage, könnte klappen, aber weiss ich aus dem stehgreif grade nicht
<Fuchs> stefan___: kannst Du mir vorher kurz nachschauen, ob Du im Reiter "Konfiguration" in pavucontrol mehrere Eintraege hast? 
<stefan___> ja die habe ich, aber alle analog
<Fuchs> darf ich da mal einen screenshot sehen? 
<stefan___> Surround auswahl
<stefan___> von 5.1 7.1 usw...
<beaver74> Fuchs, könnte man seine zuletzt installierten Pakete nicht herausbekommen, sollten die nicht von apt protokolliert worden sein?
<Fuchs> Kannst du auf www.ubuntu-pics.de hochladen 
<Fuchs> beaver74: kann man, wenn man sie denn via apt installiert
<Fuchs> beaver74: was er, je nach Anleitung, nicht getan hat
<beaver74> ich gehe von aus...
<Fuchs> ich nicht
<stefan___> mache ich nen screenshot wie unter windows?
<Fuchs> mit der Druck-Taste, 
<stefan___> sorry für die "dumme Frage"
<stefan___> ok
<Fuchs> dann sollte direkt eine Applikation anspringen
<Fuchs> keine Ursache, es gibt eigentlich fast keine dummen Fragen, und wenn doch, dann weisen wir Dich anfangs freundlich darauf hin
<stefan___> aber ne applikation geht nicht auf
<Fuchs> dann starte sie manuell, alt+f2, ksnapshot
<Fuchs> das waere dann auch noch ein Problem, das man sich mal anschauen muesste. 
<stefan___> das system ist frisch installiert :(
<Fuchs> ah
<Fuchs> hast Du schon irgend welche Dateien oder so abgelegt? 
<stefan___> nein
<Fuchs> wenn nein: je nach dem bist Du schneller im "Anleitung rueckgaengig machen", wenn Du das noch mal neu aufsetzt
<stefan___> hatte ja das Ton Problem :(
<Fuchs> und dann bitte jeweils hier kurz fragen, bevor Du irgendwelche Anleitungen im Netz befolgst, 
<Fuchs> da gibt es viele von sehr zweifelhafter Qualitaet, die mehr kaputt machen als sonst was. 
<stefan___> wollte halt keinen nerven sondern selber hinbekommen... bin nicht auf die Idee gekommen die Anschlüsse durch zu probieren...
<stefan___> ich mach "eben" folgendes,ich installier das kubuntu nochmal neu und wenn ich fertig bin, melde ich mich hier nochmal
<ce4> k1l: okay ;) freund md5sum sagt cat arbeitet auch mit binaerdateien
<Fuchs> genau 
<Fuchs> viel Erfolg
<stefan___> danke und bis gleich :-)
<k1l> tuor: also die einfachste lösung bleibt die möglichkeit über jockey (systemverwaltung- hardwaretreiber) mit eingestecktem lan kabel (oder anderem internetzugang)
<tuor> k1l: ist es schwierig einen wlan>lan tunnel zu machen damit dann der andere lan hat?
<k1l> tuor: schau dir das mal an bei dem thema: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe
<tuor> hmm war grad am wieder installieren. daoch er ist abgestürtzt. beim installieren hab ich wlan. soll ich nun das automatische updaten ankreuzen oder nicht? 
<FUZxxl> Mit welchem Programm kann ich mehrere Bilddateien (JPG) aneinander hängen und als PDF abspeichern?
<joschi> FUZxxl: ImageMagick (`convert`) kann das
<Keba> hhm, sollte "sed -i 's/ +$//g' test" nicht alle whitespaces am ende jeder zeile von test entfernen?
<FUZxxl> joschi: Kannst du mal ein Beispiel geben? Sagen wir mal, ich hab Dateien Seite001.jpg bis Seite123.jpg und will sie in ein PDF-Dokument zusammenfügen.
<joschi> FUZxxl: könnte ich, aber dann würdest du dir nicht die hervorragende dokumentation unter http://imagemagick.org/script/command-line-processing.php ansehen
<Keba> ahh, ich muss * statt + nehmen… warum?
<Fuchs> + ist eins oder mehr, * ist beliebig 
<Fuchs> ist interessant, dass er auf + nicht matcht, eigentlich sollte er
<Longbottom> Keba: \+ geht
<Keba> Longbottom: warum muss ich das denn escapen?
<Longbottom> Keba: Weil er ansonsten ein Plus-Zeichen matcht.
<Longbottom> Keba: Siehe 'info sed', dann 'Regular expressions'.
<Keba> und * muss ich nicht escapen, das geht automatisch?
<Longbottom> Keba: Ja, siehe meine letzte Antwort.
<Keba> kk, :)
<FUZxxl> joschi: Ich hab das gemacht, was im letzten Absatz der Seite geschrieben steht und jetzt habe ich einen convert Prozess, der mir 2 GiB RAM wegfrisst und swapt als gäbs kein Morgen.
<dauerflucher> FUZxxl: nutze eine for-schleife
<FUZxxl> Also statt convert *.jpg -adjoin Seite %d.pdf was dann?
<dauerflucher> hmmmm... keine ahnung, ob der das mit dem adjoin rafft
<dauerflucher> FUZxxl: normalerweise wäre das :$ for img in *.jpg; do convert $img -adjoin Seite%d.pdf; done
<dauerflucher> aber ich befürchte, der überschreibt dir dann immer die eine pdf
<dauerflucher> was du stattdessen machen könntest…
<dauerflucher> for img in *.jpg; do mogrify -format pdf -densitiy 300 $img; done && pdftk *.pdf cat output filename.pdf
<FUZxxl> Naja... ich lass das jetzt erstmal durchrauschen.
<swebo> moin
<swebo> kann mir jemand bei meiner webcam (logitech quickcam 5000) helfen? mit uvccapture kann ich bilder aufnehmen, bei skype kann man jedoch nichts sehen von dem video... obwohl das lämpchen von der webcam leuchtet. jemand ne idee? 
<jokrebel> swebo: Halt die cam mal Richtung Licht. Skype war bei mir recht dunkel und dachte auch erst dass das nicht geht.
<swebo> jokrebel, ne, is wirklich schwarz
<jokrebel> swebo: und Du versuchts das über die Einstellungsoptionen bei Skype's Test-Button?
<stefan___> Fuchs, da bin ich wieder :-)
<swebo> jokrebel, jo, bringt nichts leider
<jokrebel> swebo: ist dort denn eine Webcam auswählbar? Starte ggf. das ganze mal aus dem Terminal und versuche es nochmals, vielleicht gibts dort dann aufschlußreiche Fehlermeldungen.
<swebo> jo, die webcam wird angezeigt
<swebo> ich guck mal, ob da meldungen kommen
<Fuchs> stefan___: ich habe eigentlich Feierabend ... sag bitte, dass es geht. 
<stefan___> ja ich habe Ton, wollte ja nur bescheid geben, dass ich es erneut installiert habe
<Fuchs> stefan___: dann solltest Du, wenn die hdmi-Schnittstelle wieder da ist, in kmix oder pavucontrol, auch streams da hinschieben
<stefan___> mach Du erstmal Feierabend ;) ich hab für heute Abend TON genug :p *besten Dank nochmal* den Rest kann man ja ggfs. morgen oder die Tage mal machen
<DASS> hello
<FUZxxl> Hallo, DASS
<DASS> moin fuzxxl
<k1l> marienz: ping
<tuor> k1l: so alles läuft. jetzt muss ich nur medi und libdvdcss2 holen und mein kompi is startbereit. )
<tuor> :)
<cerebellum> Hi, weiß jemand wie ich LostIRC durch einen Proxy (TOR) schicken kann?
<schumi> Guten Abend :-)
<k1l> ,codecs? tuor hier gibts schonmal eins von beiden erklärt
<shetlandpony> tuor hier gibts schonmal eins von beiden erklaert, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<tuor> k1l: kein hab ich schon tutorials gelesen und schon mal selber gemacht. das wird kein problem mehr sein. :) thx für alles. 
<k1l> tuor: ok. viel spass dann
<Fuchs> tuor: geht nun alles? Inklusive Ton und W-Lan? 
<joschi> cerebellum: tor stellt im wesentlichen einen SOCKS-proxy bereit. entweder unterstützt LostIRC einen solchen direkt oder du benutzt tsocks, um es dazu zu bringen
<cerebellum> joschi: in den settings von lostirc finde ich zumindest nix für nen proxy. tsocks? ich google mal, danke.
<tuor> Fuchs: jo. das mit dem medi mach ich dann morgen. aber das hab ich auch schon hingekriegt. :) thx für alles
<Fuchs> tuor: wie gesagt, das naechste mal am besten gleich hier fragen, wie Du siehst geht das ganz gut. Schoenen Abend noch :) 
<tuor> jop. werd ich mir merken. :) auch nen schönen
<auftisch> wie sag ich meinem SSH-Klienten auf dem Handy, das er das WLAN benutzen soll, bzw. dass die Ziel-IP f?r das Intranet, nicht f?r das Internet gilt?
<Fuchs> auftisch: hallo, welches System ist denn auf dem Handy? 
<auftisch> Symbian 60 3rd, aber der Klient l?uft auf Java
<k1l> ,ot? auftisch 
<shetlandpony> auftisch: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<auftisch> nagut
<richyw> hey habe ein gnome panel mit uhrzeit tmeperatur status für skype und noch ein paar andere sachen, aber ab und zu friert es ein und die uhrzeit usw bleiben stehen woran kann das liegen
<bullgard> Wie kann ich meine aktuelle Gtk-Version ermitteln (für einen Fehlerbericht)?
<Fuchs> bullgard: via apt-cache policy. 
<beaver74> bullgard, 'dpkg -l | grep libgtk' gab mir 2.22.0-0ubuntu1 aus, gibt aber sicherlich saubere Möglichkeiten
<Fuchs> ja, apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0
<Fuchs> nicht, dass ich das nicht schon geschrieben haette. Ich verschwende gerne E-Urwald. 
<tuor> gn8
<bullgard> Fuchs: beaver74 : Danke!
<jokrebel> gn8
<batman__> uf
<daswort> dam-da-dam-da-dam batman__ 
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-05
<vice> cd #asdf
<pog> moin
<pog> gibt es irgendwo eine gute allemeine Beschreibung betreff des "Clip-Bordes", es faellt mir auf, dass copieren und einfuegen in unterschiedlichen Softwares unterschiedlich reagieren - ich rege mich z.B. in Bluefish auf, weil oft das markieren das Clipboard anders fuellt als ich erwarte.  
<crunch> moin
<pog> irgendwie ist ja auch ein Unterschied von markieren und Ctrl-C, und das ist oft sehr verwirrend.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: beschwer dich bei den entwicklern der tools, die sich anders verhalten als du glaubst es sei richtig. mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen.
<crunch> ich hätte da mal eine frage zum ubuntu server bin ich hier richtig dafür?
<LetoThe2nd> !frag > crunch 
<kubine>  crunch: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<pog> es faellt mir in Bluefish auf, dass das Clipboard nur solange gefuellt ist, wie es effektiv markiert ist, bei anderen SW wird das vermutlich weitercopiert.
<crunch> alles klar sry :)
<pog> Ctr-C arbeitet glaub "normal".
<LetoThe2nd> pog: soll ich dir jetzt die kontaktadresse der bluefish-entwickler raussuchen?!?
<pog> es hat nichtsoviel mit Bluefish zu tun, aber diese Copy-Angelegenheit finde ich unangenehme unter Linux.
<crunch> also ich hab gestern die distro aufgespielt und hab heute einen artikel auf der gentoo wiki gefunden in dem es um einbinden von grafikkarten speicher als swap geht 
<pog> auf der Console geht Ctr-C schlecht, und in anderen SW, geht das markieren schlecht, nicht grad besonders User-friendliy
<koegs> pog: es gibt einen unterschied zwischen markieren und einfügen mit mittlerer maustaste und "kopieren und einfügen" über Context-Menüs bzw. Strg+C/Strg+V
<koegs> strg+c ist halt unter unix anders vordefiniert
<LetoThe2nd> pog: nochmal, zum mitschreiben. das problem liegt daran, dass jeder entwickler glaubt es so machen zu müssen, wie ers für richtig hält. würde sich jeder an globales konzept halten, wär das kein problem. also beschwer dich bei den entwicklern, warum sie das nicht tun. und sie werden dir sagen: wir machen das so wie wirs für richtig halten. wenns dir nicht passt, machs besser.
<crunch> meine frage ist jetzt wie genau kann ich das Memory Technology Device feature im kernel aktivieren muss ich die ganze config durch arbeiten oder kann man das auch iwie einzeln anschalten 
<LetoThe2nd> pog: ergo: dein gejammer ist hier a) völlig unnütz b) völlig fehl am platz. daher c) schluss damit. danke.
<koegs> http://linuxwiki.de/ZwischenAblage
<kubine> Title: ZwischenAblage - LinuxWiki.org - Linux Wiki und Freie Software (at linuxwiki.de)
<koegs> da hast du deine doku
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: danke.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: ..und wenn du den text von koegs liest, siehst du auch den satz: " Dies ist kein Problem von X11 oder KDE oder Gnome oder ..., sondern der Qellapplikation, in der der text markiert wurde."
<LetoThe2nd> q.e.d, damit e.o.d. :)
<koegs> crunch: du könntest analog zum gentoo-wiki diese option im ubuntu-kernel suchen bzw. dir selber einen kernel kompilieren
<koegs> da eine Grafikkarte aber so wenig ram hat, würde ich sagen das lohnt sich nicht und kauf lieber mehr ram, wenn du zuwenig hast
<LetoThe2nd> crunch: jo, das klingt mehr nach technischer spielerei, mal schauen obs halt geht. an praktischen nutzen glaub ich da nicht.
<nxthor> habs net geesen, willer die GPU-RAM von der CPU nutzen lassen?
<koegs> nxthor: für swap, ja
<pog> LetoThe2nd: ich wollte ja nicht jammern, ich hab ja nur gefragt, ob der Clip-Board-Mechanismus irgendwo allgemeinverstaendlich beschreiben ist, (ohne dass ich in den Code der Programme steigen muss:-)
<LetoThe2nd> pog: gut. antowrt: siehe koegs, bzw. darüber hinaus: nein.
<LetoThe2nd> nächstes ticket!
<pog> o.k.
<nxthor> ah swap… da kann man sich echt besser die Ram-Riegel polieren
<crunch> also der server soll als ftp/musik/gameserver hinhalten und das wenn möglich alles gleichzeitig ohne groß herumzu lagen da dachte ich wäre etwas schneller extra swap nicht schlecht
<nxthor> viel RAM und ne SSD :)
<pog> danke koegs noch fuer den Link
<crunch> also ist die ganze aktion eher für die katz?:D
<LetoThe2nd> crunch: du hast da was missverstanden. swap ist ein notnagel, wenn das echte ram nicht reicht. die paar mb swap ersetzen dir auch kein ram, die kopierst nur die daten bisschen schneller hin oder her. laufen tut das zeug trotzdem nicht im gpu-ram. ergo: spar dir die zeit, geh stattdessen jobben und kauf dir nach ner woche von der kohle n gig ram auf ebay. geht schneller und bringt ein vielfaches.
<Alasia> hallo, hab ein kleines Problem mit apache und ldap authentifizierung. eingerichtet ist eigentlich alles aber beim starten des apache kommt die fehlermeldung "/etc/apache2/mods-available/mod_ldap.so ... " in den logs.
<koegs> Alasia: komplette Meldung oder Log bitte in ein nopaste
<koegs> !nopaste > Alasia 
<kubine>  Alasia: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<nxthor> wenn man noch nen gig einzeln bekommt :)… welcher RAM ist denn das?… ansonsten sind SSDs halt sehr schnelle alternativen, denn swap auf mechanische platte schreiben ist gegenüber RAM urlangsam, swappen auf SSD ist auch ne maßnahme, kostet aber auch geld, biste ab 100 Ocken Einstieg dabei glaube
<Alasia> http://pastebin.com/pk9L5uUq
<kubine> Title: Can't load SOAP::Transport::HTTP* - Web service will be unavailable [Mon Mar 05 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> Alasia: ich würde vorschlagen mit a2enmod das Modul mod_ldap zu laden :)
<crunch> hab den server aus "resten" zusamen gewürfelt der hat jetzt 2x 512 400mhz ddr1 und einen 1gig 400hz ddr1 die beiden 512er riegel laufen im dual channel 
<crunch> und die grafikkarte wäre eine GF fx55000 mit 256 gddr3 
<crunch> hups 5500 mein ich :)
<LetoThe2nd> crunch: wäre völlige verschwendung von zeit und energie. absolut sicher.
<nxthor> geld und aufwand würde ich da nicht reinstecken
<LetoThe2nd> wegen ~200m swap die du da rausquetschen kannst rentiert sich eigneltich nicht mal das nachdenken übers nachdenken.
<nxthor> lass da drauf laufen was geht, aber die Swap-spielerei wäre nur eine proof-of-concept bastelei
<Alasia> ok, jetzt hat der neustart geklappt, thx
<Alasia> kann ich jetzt noch irgendwo sehen ob die anmeldung am ldap-server (win2003) und der userimport funktioniert?
<crunch> hmm 
<crunch> nagut und wenn ichs trotzdem machen will :D .... kann ich dann einfach über ssh ins kernel verzeichniss dann make config und dann die entsprechenden optionen anschalten bzw die .config im editor öffnen anschalten neu kompilieren und kernel einbinden oder wie würdet ihr das machen wenn nicht überhauptnicht :D 
<Alasia> bzw, in welchem logfile müsste ich schauen was die ldap-sachen von apache angeht?
<LetoThe2nd> crunch: wir würden nach "compile ubuntu kernel" googlen und uns belesen, wie man das unter ubuntu macht so dass das paketsystem intakt bleibt.
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/Kompilierung   crunch, man beachte die warnhinweise
<kubine> Title: Kompilierung › Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<crunch> danke danke ich werd mich da dann später mal durchkämpfen von lesen hab ich erstmal genung ich bin eig ziehmlicher linux noob und hack mich seit tagen von wiki zu wiki und von distro zu distro ....aber dank für die schnelle hilfe auch wenn sie meine hoffnungen etwas gedrückt hat :)
<LetoThe2nd> crunch: welcome to the real world, but remember to have fun ;)
<crunch> naja besser so als hardware totalschaden ;) und spass macht linux alle tage wenn man dahinter steigt was damit so alles möglich ist 
<dreamon> Gibt es einen einfachen Trick wie man die zu letzt erzeugte Datei in einem bestimmten Verzeichnis in der Konsole anzeigen lassen kann.. "display letzteDatei.jpg". Ich weiß nur den Namen nicht, weil der ständig neu erzeugt wird. 
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: man ls lesen, sortierung nach zeit raussuchen.
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Kann ich das in eine Zeile Quetschen? so nach dem motto "display ls -optionen | tail irgendwas" oder muß ich script bastelln?
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: quetsch soviel du willst.
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Ok, danke. 
<Judge> Moin!
<crunch> achso eine frage hätte ich da noch ..... ich hab einem freund lubuntu auf seinen rechner gespielt der hat eine alte radeon graka drin bei der die offiziele treiber unterstützung fehlt hab die freien treiber installiert und xorg.conf eingestellt die 3d unterstützung läuft ohne problem aber seitdem hat er ab und an grafikfehler bei den icons im lxde
<crunch> kann man da iwas machen oder muss er sich da zwischen 2d und 3d entscheiden ?
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Kannst du mir ganz kurz helfen -> "display ls -c /home/dreamon/Kamera/motion/cam1/*.jpg | tail -n 1" -> das ist ja Falsch was ich da machen. will das er die Ausgabe von ls an display übergibt. Wie geht das?
<rumpe1> crunch, 3d unterstützung mit compiz?
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: google "bash command substitution"
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Danke
<crunch> nene compiz hat er nicht drauf openbox müsst das sein ..3d braucht er eig nur zum zocken 
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, display $(ls -c /home/dreamon/Kamera/motion/cam1/*.jpg | tail -n 1) -> Hat funktioniert! Danke
<crunch> nachdem ich das 2d antialising ausgestellt hab ist es auch etwas besser geworden aber so ganz will das geschmiere nicht aufhören 
<p01nt3r> wieso startet eclipse aus den quellen von 11.10 nicht?
<p01nt3r> ich sehe nur den splash-screen.
<p01nt3r> und im terminal 4 mal die meldung: (eclipse:16974): Gtk-WARNING **: Im Modulpfad »pixmap« konnte keine Themen-Engine gefunden werden
<dAnjou> p01nt3r: ich hab mit eclipse und co. nur schlechte erfahrungen aus den quellen. nimm lieber das "original" oder easyeclipse, wenn das noch gepflegt wird
<k1l> p01nt3r: zeig mal die komplette zeile mit dem pixmap fehler
<ben1u> p01nt3r: wegen der gtk-WARNING installiere das Paket "gtk2-engines-pixbuf", dann sollte die Meldung nicht mehr kommen
<p01nt3r> k1l_, das ist die komplette zeile^^
<k1l_> p01nt3r: dann installiere die genannte pixbuf engine dann gehts weg
<p01nt3r> jetzt kommt gar keine meldung mehr, nur noch der splash-screen und das wars...
<koegs> ja oder ggf. ignorieren, führt normalerweise nicht zum absturz des programms
<p01nt3r> ja, war vorher auch da
<p01nt3r> (unter lucid)
<p01nt3r> da liefs aber noch problemlos
<koegs> wie dAnjou schon sagte, ich les hier immer von "Eclipse manuell im Home-Verzeichnis installieren", kann da aber selber nix zu beitragen
<p01nt3r> k1l_, nach ner zeit kam doch noch was: http://paste.ubuntu.com/869756/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_d4vid> re..
<no_name> hey, ich habe mal ne kleine frage zu VNC
<Ilian> Hey! Mein Firefox kann kein Java, soll er aber. Habe openJDK bereits installiert, kann auch grundsätzlich Javaprogramme (z.B. JOSM) auf dem Rechner ausführen aber Java auf Webseiten läuft nicht. Habe mir gerade Icedtea Java-Plugin installiert, dabei merkwürdigerweise alle meine offenen Tabs verloren aber Java Webseiten gehen nicht. 
<no_name> ich habe eine vnc verbindung zu nem computer, aber ich kann mich nicht einloggen...da ist nur ein schwarzer bildschirm
<no_name> wenn ich tasten drücke kommt etwa das: ^F^W
<deem> Ilian: hast du das hier gemacht? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Firefox/Plugins#Java-Unterstuetzung
<kubine> Title: Plugins › Firefox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Ilian> Muss ich zwangsweise sun-java für firefox einsetzen? openJDK war mir sympathischer weil "open"?
<bekks> Musst Du nicht. Du musst nur den Artikel da oben lesen :)
<Ilian> kubine Was meinst du damit? Ich finde in der Navigation das so nicht. Wie wärs wenn du mir einen klaren Link zur seite schickst?
<deem> Ilian: kubine ist ein bot
<deem> nimm einfach dei zeile von mir darüber
<Nicky> Hey, habe ein Problemchen: Lubuntu installiert und jetzt werde ich jedesmal nach dem Start nach dem Passwort für den Schlüsselbund default gefragt. Automatisches Einloggen hatte ich nie an, das finde ich bisher nur als Hilfe
<rumpe1> Nicky, vielleicht ist das passwort für den schlüsselbung ein anderes als das login-passowort?
<k1l_> Nicky: klick mal im Networkmanager bei deinem WLAN netzwerk auf "für alles nutzer freigeben" oder so ähnlich, dann sollte er nicht mehr fragen
<Ilian> deem verstehe ich das richtig, dass  sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/gcjwebplugin.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/  meine Lösung ist?
<bekks> Nein, tust du nicht.
<bekks> In dem Artikel oben wird das nicht erwähnt und es ist nicht notwendig.
<deem> Ilian: ich hab keine ahnung, was die lösung für was auch immer welches problem ist. ich habe lediglich gefragt, ob du dir das mal angeschaut hast. falls nein, hätte ich dir empfohlen das dort mal zu lesen und zu verstehen. ich müsste mir das selber alles mal durchlesen und da ich selber keinen firefox nutze, wäre das vergebene liebesmühe
<Ilian> deem verstehe. Ich versuche es einfach mal. Mit einem sudo ln kann ja eigentlich nicht viel kaputt gehen (hoffe ich).
<apollo13> berühmte letzte worte
<bekks> Ilian: Liest Du was ich schreibe?
<deem> sudo in verbindung mit einem befehl, von dem man nicht weiß was er tut ist immer schlecht
<bekks> Ilian: Du machst da ziemlichen Blödsinn, der vollkommen unnötig ist.
<Nicky> rumpe1: ist das gleiche passwort
<Ilian> bekks ich habe nicht gelesen was du geschrieben hast, da du mich nicht angesprochen hast. Habe den Link aber noch nicht gesetzt. Was ist denn die Lösung?
<Ilian> bekks den Artikel habe ich aber schon gelesen. Zumindest das was ich dachte was mich der Lösung näher bringt. Habe ich da was übersehen? Auf was willst du hinaus?
<bekks> Die Lösung ist, den Link zu lesen und entsprechend einfach das Plugin zu installieren. Und nein, es muss nicht das Sun Java Plugin sein.
<Ilian> bekks icedtea6-plugin und openjdk-6-jre sind installiert? Laufen tut java im Browser nicht. Oder gibt es eine spezielle Seite wo ich openJDK testen kann? Vielleicht setzen meine Seiten Sun-Java voraus?
<k1l_> Ilian: ja, einiger kram läuft nur mit sun java
<yannickoo> moin
<yannickoo> wenn ein rechner beim start (wegen crap ati grafikkarte) nur einen schwarzen bildschirm anzeigt, wie kann ich mein sudo apt-get install fglrx machen?=
<yannickoo> wenn ich im recovery modus starte und das mache, heißt es dass ich kein internet habe
<deem> yannickoo: du kannst versuchen auf einem andere tty zu wechseln oder das system mit dem kernelparameter "radeon.modeset=1" starten
<bekks> Ilian: about:plugins eingeben im Browser, nachdem Du ihn neugestartet hast.
<magerquark> yannickoo, drück mal  "<strg> + <alt> + <F2>" und log dich darüber ein
<yannickoo> magerquark: danke, dachte es wäre strg+f1
<yannickoo> magerquark: bringt beim booten nichts
<yannickoo> deem: beim grub e drücken oder?
<k1l_> yannickoo: ins tty kommst du auch erst nachdem er gebootet hat.
<magerquark> yannickoo, du kannst auch mittles live cd starten und /etc/x11 die xorg.conf manuell bearbeiten
<Ilian> bekks IcedTea NPR Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea6 1.9.13 (6b20-1.9.13-0ubuntu1~10.04.1)) ... Scheint zu laufen , wenn du mir jetzt noch eine URL nennst auf der ich mal ein einfaches Java-applet ausprobieren kann...
<yannickoo> k1l_: ŵas weiß ich wann das ist
<Ilian> bekks Java plugin läuft! Gelöst. Scheinbar liefen die Java tests welche ich gemacht habe nicht mit openJDK. Ärgerlich.
<yannickoo> probiere das mal mit radeon.modeset=1 hinten an das grub ding
<Ilian> bekks Danke!
<deem> yannickoo: wenn du von der live cd bootest kannst du die /etc/default/grub bearbeiten, dort den parameter anhängen und dann neustarten. dann sollte es das gewesen sein
<deem> yannickoo: das funktioniert aber nur mit dem radeon treiber, nicht mit dem fglxr
<yannickoo> ja also strg+alt+f2 hat nichts gebracht
<yannickoo> habe nichts gesehen
<yannickoo> und nomodeset beim starten sowie radeon.modeset=1 hat ebenfalls nichts gebracht
<yannickoo> k1l_: magerquark
<deem> yannickoo: hast du gelesen, was ich dir zuletzt schrieb?
<yannickoo> deem: die livecd bringt auch nichts
<yannickoo> deem: wegen der graka
<yannickoo> deem: da kommt auch nur ein schwarzer screen
<yannickoo> ich will doch nur fglrx installieren :c
<deem> ich glaube nicht, dass das nicht geht. bei meinem r500 krieg ich nach der installation auch kein bild und kann aber trotzdem in ein anderes tty wechseln und dort freudig ruminstallieren. was für eine radeon ist das genau?
<k1l_> welche karte ist das denn?
<yannickoo> k1l_: die aus den dell vostro 3555
<deem> yannickoo: nicht das notebook, welche karte ist da drin?
<yannickoo> deem: ja muss ich auch schauen, weiß ich nicht, irgendwas mit ati
<deem> dann finde es raus :P
<pog> wenn ich die Ascii-Tabelle anschaue ist # klar kleiner als ein Buchstabe, komisch dass Nautilus das hinten anfuegt.
<yannickoo> deem: k1l_ "AMD Radeon™ HD-Grafikkarte"
<deem> yannickoo: genauer bitte
<yannickoo> deem: das ist das was dell angibt :D
<bekks> yannickoo: lspci 
<deem> du hast das gerät doch vor dir stehen
<pog> ich suche ein gueltiger Character der kleiner ist als ein Buchstabe, und zuvorderst ist, resp. auch angezeigt wird.
<yannickoo> deem: ja den selben rechner schon mit ubuntu
<bekks> pog: ?
<yannickoo> deem: 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9641
<deem> yannickoo: das hilft mir immernoch nicht
<yannickoo> deem: was fehlt denn nocjh?
<deem> das modell
<deem> das ist irgendeine komische device nummer
<deem> aber nicht das modell der karte
<yannickoo> deem: wie komme ich denn da ran?
<yannickoo> → dell support
<bekks> Das ist eine sog. "Sumo 9641", von ATI, die von Dell als OEM verbaut wird.
<pog> wenn ich im Nautilus nur als Prefix fuer Dateien # oder ## nehme, wird alles hinten angehaengt, aber scheinbar unsortiert. Hat # auch irgend eine Sonderbedeutung in der Shell?
<ppq> ja, es ist das kommentarzeichen
<yannickoo> bekks: oh danke
<yannickoo> dell support sagt Radeon HD 6000G deem
<_d4vid> http://www9.picfront.org/token/DI66/2012/03/05/2038615.png kann mir jemand helfen?
<k1l_> _d4vid: liegt das vlt am theme?
<_d4vid> kein plan 
<k1l_> dann check das mal aus
<_d4vid> moment ich muss ma auslogen 
<k1l_> also am theme vom ubuntu, nicht von xchat
<Fuchs> _d4vid: ist das GTK Theme, warum verwendest Du auch reihenweise GTK+ Applikationen, zu denen es passende KDE / Qt Aequivalente gaebe? 
<deem> yannickoo: der treiber sollte unterstützt werden. hast du nachdem du, die datei /etc/defaults/grub editiert hast auch ein "sudo update-grub" gemacht?
<Fuchs> _d4vid: nimm einfach oxygen-gtk, dann sollte das stimmen, auch mit den Farben 
<k1l_> ist das nicht eh nen linux mint kde dingsbums?
<yannickoo> deem: die konnte ich doch nicht mal editieren
<yannickoo> ich sehe nichts
<deem> yannickoo: hast du mal versucht nach dem booten mit "strg+alt+f[1-6]" mal in ein anderes tty zu wechseln? (das kann auch durchaus ein paar sekunden dauern, bis der wechselt)
<yannickoo> deem: pc gestartet, 30 sekunden gewarten, strg+alt+f2 → nichts passiert
<k1l_> und ja es ist ein linux mint. also _d4vid bitte an den linux mint support wenden bei problemen
<_d4vid> ne da dran hat es nicht gelegen
<_d4vid> komisch warum ist es so dunkel?
<_d4vid> aaaa
<_d4vid> hilfe
<k1l_> _d4vid: frag die mint jungs
<Fuchs> _d4vid: weil GTK sich nicht an die KDE Farbvorgaben haelt bei Dir, was flickbar ist
<Fuchs> wenn Du aber mint hast: siehe k1l_ 
<_d4vid> was ist den unterschied zu kubuntu?
<_d4vid> ist doch alles dat selbe
<_d4vid> jungs hilft mir doch
<k1l_> _d4vid: nein. bitte keine diskussion. wende dich an den mint support, die wissen am besten, was sie da rumfummeln.
<_d4vid> ok
<deem> kann man unter unity einstellen, dass der fnesterfokus immer unterhalb der maus aktiv ist?
<deem> also das fenster den fokus hat, auf dem die maus liegt
<geser> deem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64605/how-do-i-set-focus-follows-mouse
<kubine> Title: unity - How do I set focus follows mouse? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<deem> geser: danke. gerade vor ner sekunde selbst gefunden :D
<deem> ich dachte eigentlich zuerst, das ginge mit unity selbst, aber dem ist leider nicht so
<yannickoo> deem: also kannst du mir da nicht weiterhlefenß
<deem> yannickoo: du sagtest doch du kannst in den recovery modus
<yannickoo> deem: ja, aber da habe ich kein internet um fglrx zu laden
<deem> musst du ja auch nicht
<yannickoo> deem: wieso denn?
<deem> setz doch da den kernel parameter
<yannickoo> deem: radeon.modeset=1 ?
<deem> ja
<yannickoo> deem: das hat auch nichts gebracht
<_d4vid> ein restart hat dat problem behoben
<_d4vid> danke die mir geantwortet haben
<Xunil> Hmm - kann man für eine gewisse Zeit einem Prozess (fast) keine Rechenzuzeit zuweisen?
<Xunil> Ich brauche diesen nicht, aber möchte ihn auch nicht beenden - und er braucht viel CPU und ich hab nicht so viel Akku
<Fuchs> Xunil: jap, man nice, man renice 
<Fuchs> Xunil: gescheite taskmanager koennen das sonst auch graphisch 
<Xunil> ja, hab ich schon auf 19 gesetzt
<Xunil> braucht aaber noch immer 60% Leistung
<Fuchs> hrm 
<Fuchs> ist er auf Daten von aussen angewiesen? 
<Fuchs> dann koennte man i/o noch drosseln, in der Hoffnung, dass er weniger werkelt 
<Fuchs> oder man koennte versuchen ihn zu suspenden, wenn das (im Gegensatz zu beenden) noch halbwegs erwuenscht waere
<Xunil> ja, suspenden wäre nett
<Fuchs> Xunil: kill -STOP <pid des Prozesses>    (CONT statt STOP um weiterzumachen), ich kann Dir aber nicht sagen, wie das Programm darauf reagiert
<Fuchs> ggf. nicht so wie gewuenscht
<Xunil> hmm - ich probiers mal, danke
<yannickoo> deem?
<LupusE> hi
<ohcibi> why does vim set the filetype of a .rb-file to conf instead of ruby if many lines start with #???
<dadrc> !german > ohcibi 
<kubine>  ohcibi: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<ohcibi> lol
<ohcibi> sorry
<ohcibi> der channel is eins drunter 8-))
<jokrebel> KojiroAK: Alles klar mit Deiner Verbindung?
<KojiroAK> jokrebel, jetzt ja.
<jokrebel> KojiroAK: Freut mich ;-)
<KojiroAK> jokrebel, ist halt etwas blöd, wenn man sich selber spooft, weil man die App mal ausprobieren wollte.
<fissl> hallo
<fissl> wie kann ich vlc auf die neuste version updaten?
<jokrebel> fissl: Warum willst Du das? Hast Du mit der mitgelieferten Version Probleme?
<fissl> mir fehlt ein feature und ich schätze in einer neueren version ist es drin
<apollo13> du "schätzt"?
<fissl> ist es nicht grundsätzlich eine gute idee stets die aktuelle version zu haben?
<apollo13> nein
<fissl> in deren wiki steht das es ein feature geben soll
<apollo13> man will stabile und funktionale versionen nicht grundsätzlich das neueste
<jokrebel> fissl: Das würd ich aber _vorher_ abklären, ob das die Mühen (und Verbiegungen des Gesamtsystems) wert ist.
<fissl> ich meine natürlich die letzte stabile version
<jokrebel> fissl: "Versionitis" ist meist keine gute Idee.
<fissl> nehmen wir mal an, ich brauche das update
<fissl> was müsste ich machen?
<apollo13> runterladen, bauen, deb paket bauen, installieren
<KojiroAK> fissl, dich darauf gefasst, dass du dann keinen support mehr bekommst.
<fissl> wie? keinen support?
<fissl> so irc wie jetzt?
<jokrebel> fissl: erste Wahl wäre, wenn ein PPA welches Deine gewünschte Version beinhaltet (kurzzeitig) einzubinden.
<fissl> okay
<jokrebel> fissl: Jo - mit Fremdquellen (wo auch schon PPAs dazuzählen) stehst Du eigentlich ohne Hilfe da.
<fissl> wie?
<LetoThe2nd> mal langsam
<jokrebel> fissl: Wie was?
<LetoThe2nd> fissl: die kurzform ist: hier raten wir von drittquellen und wildem selber-reingebastel pauschal ab, weil die erfahrung zeigt, dass es oft lustige probleme verursacht, die ohne die supi-dupi-neue version (und ihre mitgezogenen abhängigkeiten) nicht auftreten würden.
<LetoThe2nd> fissl: daher: wenn du glaubst so was unbedingt zu brauchen, versuch ein möglichst gut gepflegtes PPA zu finden, dann sind die chancen noch am besten dass der ärger ausbliebt oder zumindest minimal ist.
<LetoThe2nd> fissl: allerdings, wie schon von den kollegen angedeutet - wenns dann kracht, sind hier die meisten nicht direkt scharf drauf das wieder zu richten. deshalb sollte man sich das a) gut überlegen und b) wenn schon dann wirklich nur in gut begründeten ausnahmefällen nutzen.
<LetoThe2nd> so, jetzt dürft ihr alle wieder:)
<AlexBochum> nabend... kann mir wohl einer von euch mal sagen warum mein ubuntu keine DVDs abspielen will? habs mit vlc, totem und parole getestet, immer lädt er nur kurz an :(
<PBeck> AlexBochum: codec installiert?
<LetoThe2nd> !codecs > AlexBochum 
<LetoThe2nd> !codec > AlexBochum 
<AlexBochum> w64codecs soeben :D
<LetoThe2nd> gnah.
<LetoThe2nd> AlexBochum: die bringen dir gar nix.
<AlexBochum> ah ok... sondern? ;)
<LetoThe2nd> AlexBochum: lesen, lesen, lesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs
<kubine> Title: Codecs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> AlexBochum: http://www.halloubuntu.de/2012/03/dvds-auf-ubuntu-ansehen-1149/
<kubine> Title: DVDs auf Ubuntu ansehen HalloUbuntu (at www.halloubuntu.de)
<apollo13> AlexBochum: alle dvds oder nur verschlüsselte
<LetoThe2nd> AlexBochum: und zwar wirklich den betreffenden abschnitt _lesen_ und nicht nur kurz copypasta machen, das geht nämlich in die hose.
<AlexBochum> nur verschlüsselte würde ich sagen... hab gerade nicht viel zum testen da
<apollo13> dann ist die antwort im wiki ;)
<LetoThe2nd> AlexBochum: wenns dann nicht geht - leider verloren, beschwer dich beim bundestagsabgeordneten deines vertrauens.
<AlexBochum> alles klar, danke :D
<AlexBochum> hehe^^
<jokrebel> fissl: Vielleicht magst Du ja auch Dein _eigentliches_ Problem erläutern. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee dazu _ohne_ gleich ne neuere Version irgendwie ins aktuelle Ubuntu "reinzuprügeln".
<lakals> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich zwei terminal root befehle in einem bashskript, oder einem starter verpackt?
<fissl> die funktion die ich ausprobieren möchte is die library von vlc
<fissl> http://wiki.videolan.org/Media_Library
<kubine> Title: Media Library - VideoLAN Wiki (at wiki.videolan.org)
<lakals> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich zwei terminal root befehle in einem bashskript, oder einem starter verpacken kann?
<LetoThe2nd> lakals: depends. frag lieber nach dem, was du *eigentlich* vorhast.
<koegs> vor allem mal ein bisschen in geduld üben :)
<vectory> lakals, skript per sudo starten, zb. oder die 2 befehle in sudoers erlauben.
<jokrebel> fissl: Wenn ich das richtig überflogen habe (hab grad keinen Nerv und Zeit diese Anleitung komplett zu übersetzen und zu verstehn) ist das weder PPA noch .deb - weshalb ich da nem Laien dringend abrate.
<fissl> nagut egal
<lakals> also nen starter mit gksu und im skript dann apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<koegs> warum nicht einfach die aktualisierungsverwaltung starten?
<jokrebel> fissl: Und nochmal! Erzähl doch lieber von Deinem _eigentlichen_ Problem, anstatt (offensichtlich ohne Ahnung) unbedingt irgendwie zu ner neueren Version zu kommen (und sei es über Leichen ;-/)
<lakals> die macht glaub ich nicht auch dist-upgrade
<fissl> mein problem ist, das ich bisher keine brauchbare media library in ubuntu finden konnte
<lakals> und die brauch immer ewigkeiten bis die startet
<fissl> ich hätte gerne sowas wie foobar2000
<koegs> fissl: wie das wiki aber auch sagt, gibt es die Media Library auch in älteren versionen
<fissl> aber das gibts leider nicht für linux
<lakals> deadbeef ist ähnlich wie foobar2000
<fissl> ich dachte, da VLC ja ziemlich mainstreemig ist, wird deren system schon gut sein
<fissl> wenn das nicht zwei getrennte fenster wären, wäre es schon ganz gut
<fissl> das kapiert mein vater nie ^^
<fissl> http://download.cnet.com/8301-2007_4-57383244-12/vlc-media-player-gets-face-lift-new-features/
<kubine> Title: VLC Media Player gets face-lift, new features | The Download Blog - Download.com (at download.cnet.com)
<fissl> yey, sowas will man doch ^^
<koegs> die Medienbibliothek ist auch schon in 1.1.x vorhanden und ist in einem Fenster integriert...
<fissl> nee
<fissl> also die kontrollen sind in einem anderen fenster
<koegs> dann aktivier mal unter Ansicht "Angedockte Wiedergabeliste"
<jokrebel> fissl: Nein - sowas will man nicht…
<fissl> YEY!
<fissl> danke
<chogath> schonmal versucht 100 gb an mp3 sammlung in diese sogenannte bibliothek zu ziehen
<chogath> macht keinen spaß mit vlc
<chogath> :X
<fissl> foobar schaft das problemlos
<chogath> läuft auch grade bei mir ^_^
<koegs> lakals: die Aktualisierungsverwaltung liefert mir die gleiche Liste wie "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<fissl> und der hier kommt scheinbar auch damit klar
<chogath> jo, aber da drin zu navigieren is ekelhaft
<jokrebel> .oO( was aber alles nicht mehr viel mit Support zu tun hat. Für solche sachen haben wir #ubuntu-de-offtopic ) Danke
<lakals> ja aber aufm eeepc dauerts ewig bis die geladen ist, glaub aber das es mit dem starter jetzt geklappt hat
<Xinul> Wollte nur sagen: -STOP und -CONT hat wunderbar funktioniert, danke nocheinmal
<Frickelpit> lakals: was spricht gegen das terminal mit einem alias evtl?
<fissl> kennt jemand denn einen mediaplayer mit media library funktion den mein vater verstehen könnte?
<lakals> Frickelpit: ich weiß nicht was ein terminal mit einem alias ist. ich gib sonst immer sudo su && apt-get update && upget
<Frickelpit> oO
<lakals> apt-get upgrade
<tic66> Hallo, ich habe vorhin einen USB Stick in den PC gesteckt und wollte was drauf kopieren. Leider bekomme ich nur die Meldung "Ziel ist schreibgeschützt". Wie löse ich das?
<lakals> aber der eeepc ist hunder jahre alt, meine freundin hat den jetzt und die macht sonnst keine updates, weil die eh alles weg klickt, was aufpopt
<lakals> tic66 wenn der leer ist würde ich ihn neu formatieren, ansonsten mit gksu nautilus und dann drauf kopieren, ist aber ehr suboptimal. wenn ich mit gparted formatiere hab ich das auch häufig
<koegs> lakals: bitte keine tipps wie "nautilus als root starten", danke
<koegs> tic66: was für ein Filesystem ist drauf?
<lakals> ok tut mir leid 
<tic66> kann ich den schreibschutz nicht einfach entfernen den schreibschutz?
<tic66> koegs: msdos
<koegs> tic66: pack mal bitte die ausgabe von "sudo fdisk -l" und "mount" in ein nopaste
<koegs> !nopaste > tic66
<kubine>  tic66: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<tic66> koegs: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/561457/
<kubine> Title: Paste #561457 | LodgeIt! (at paste.pocoo.org)
<tic66> koegs: mount http://paste.pocoo.org/show/561459/
<kubine> Title: Paste #561459 | LodgeIt! (at paste.pocoo.org)
<jokrebel> tic66: Es gibt auch USB-Sticks mit nem Schreibschutz-Hardwar-Schalter.
<jokrebel> +e
<bekks> tic66: Und die Ausgabe von dmesg noch bitte :)
<bekks> (Ebenfalls in einem nopaste)
<tic66> jokrebel: nein bei dem nicht
<tic66> bekks: dmesg http://paste.pocoo.org/show/FoLQ23Yn6q53RKVVdG0y/
<kubine> Title: Paste #FoLQ23Yn6q53RKVVdG0y | LodgeIt! (at paste.pocoo.org)
<koegs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/529489 sagt file-system check durchführen oder stick austauschen :)
<kubine> Title: Bug #529489 “USB device changes automatically as read only” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<tic66> stick austauschen geht im moment nicht, ist hier mein einziger, aber was heist "file-system check durchführen" für mich?
<koegs> tic66: stick mit "umount" unmounten und dann mit "fsck.vfat" überprüfen
<bekks> unmount und dann sudo fsck.vfat -f benutzen
<kleinerdrache> hallo
<kleinerdrache> dateisystem check beim hochfahren nervt, auch wenn ich einsehe dass es wichtig ist.  lässt sich das nicht irgendwie steuern, dass das beim runterfahren passiert?
<apollo13> ja
<apollo13> worst case: init script schreiben, dass das beim runterfahren macht
<bekks> kleinerdrache: Beim Runterfahren ist das zu spät.
<bekks> Das muss sinnvollerweise beim Hochfahren passieren.
<apollo13> bekks: ??
<kleinerdrache> bekks, naja, ob das heute beim runterfahren oder morgen beim hochfahren passiert, ist das nicht egal?
<bekks> Nein.
<kleinerdrache> warum?
<tic66> ich hab jetzt denk Stick mit gparted einfach auf fat32 formatiert und siehe da es funktioniert :) danke euch allen
<kleinerdrache> verstehe ich nicht
<bekks> Wenn Du den Rechner mit dem großen roten Knopf ausmachst, kannd as Dateisystem beschädigt werden, und wird nicht geprüft vor der nächsten Benutzung.
<apollo13> bekks: was hat das mit checks beim runterfahren zu tun?
<apollo13> genau nix wennst mich fragst
<apollo13> nur weil er die beim runterfahren macht, heißt nicht, dass nach nem stromausfall der nicht noch zusätzlich beim booten gemacht werden kann
<bekks> apollo13: Sehr viel sogar. einfach hart ausmachen ohne sauberes runterfahren prüft nix mehr beim runterfahren.
<apollo13> na und? dann prüft er eben nächstes mal beim hochfahren
<bekks> Das möchte er ja nicht, dass das beim Hochfahren passiert.
 * jokrebel glaubt ihr redet grad aneinander vorbei.
<apollo13> ich glaube eher er möchte nur die regulären checks vermeiden
<apollo13> dass er checkt nachdem der strom weg war ist ihm sicher recht
<kleinerdrache> apollo13, genau ich möchte die regulären checks vermeiden, das würde mir reichen.
<kleinerdrache> wenn ein stromausfall oder was auch immer ist, ists klar das das beim hochfahren passieren muss
<bekks> Wenn man die regulären Checks abschaltet, wird beim Booten nix mehr geprüft.
<apollo13> wer redet von abschalten
<apollo13> <apollo13> worst case: init script schreiben, dass das beim runterfahren macht
<apollo13> das ist zusätzlich ;)
<kleinerdrache> bekks, wenn ich jetzt, theoretisch dazwischen mal ein fsck mache, würden doch die mountcount usw. zurückgesetzt, oder?
<bekks> kleinerdrache: Das kann man nur leider nicht bei allen Dateisystemen.
<kleinerdrache> ich vermute mal, ich müsste ein script schreiben, welches ich anstatt poweroff verwende, welches zuvor noch readonly mountet und dann fsck durchführt, bevor es dann ausschaltet, oder?
<kleinerdrache> mit tunefs könnte man dann noch die mountcounts verändern, wenn man möchte...
<apollo13> verändern? wtf?
<apollo13> du sollst fsck durchführen nicht mountcounts verändern -_-
<kleinerdrache> bekks, habe hier nur ext3
<bekks> kleinerdrache: Aber du hast / :)
<kleinerdrache> apollo13, klar, wenn dann nach einem fsck, falls die mountcounts nicht ohnehin zurückgesetzt werden.
<kleinerdrache> bekks, \ meinst du wohl?
<bekks> Nein, /
<kleinerdrache> was bedeutet das?
<apollo13> rofl, das ist kein windows ;)
<kleinerdrache> äh, stimmt schon, bin wohl schon müde heute
<kleinerdrache> alles klar
<kleinerdrache> naja, schade
<kleinerdrache> derzeit verwende ich sehr oft 'c', weil immer wenn ich den pc einschalte brauche ich grade dringend was
<bekks> c?
<kleinerdrache> wenn ich dann dran denke, mache ich ein reboot, wenn ich dann weg muss und weiß, dass ich dann später zurückkomme
<kleinerdrache> bekks, 'press c to skip' oder so ähnlich ....
<apollo13> hier dauert der check keine 10 sekunde^^
<kleinerdrache> apollo13, bei wie großer platte?
<bekks> Hier auch nicht. Wenn die Dateisysteme sauber sind.
<bekks> kleinerdrache: Bei 2TB.
<apollo13> kleinerdrache: 4 platten, 2 davon TB und 2 ssds
<apollo13> sind natürlich nicht immer gleichzeitig
<kleinerdrache> seltsam, was ist das problem bei mir?  10-15 Minuten sinds immer.  vor allem bei der externen usb festplatte die ich zum backupen unter backintime verwende
<floogy_> Hi, ich habe eine kaputte Festplatte, und würde diese gerne mit ddrescue sichern. Nach ein paar GB gibt es mehrmals ein lautes singendes Klacken und die Platte verabschiedet sich nach mehrfacher Wiederholung des Geräusches. Nach ein paar Minuten ausgeschaltetem Rechner geht es dann weiter. Gestern konnte ich noch persönliche Ordner sichern. Ich habe vergessen, ob ich schon einmal alles nach wichtigen Daten durchsucht habe. Es gibt einen
<floogy_>  1.5GB Ordner mit wichtigen Sachen der "ausgedienten" Platte, die ich schon mal früher gesichert habe. Nun hat mich aber der "Ehrgeiz" gepackt ein vollständiges Image der Platte anzufertigen. Auch um zu sehen, ob das gelingt.
<bekks> kleinerdrache: Unsaubere Dateisysteme.
<kleinerdrache> aber auch die interne 300G platte braucht lange
<kleinerdrache> bekks, wie kriegt man die sauber?
<bekks> kleinerdrache: fsck -f
<kleinerdrache> bekks, das müsste dann beim ersten mal länger dauern und beim zweiten mal ganz schnell gehen, oder?
<kleinerdrache> ich probiers mal auf der backup platte
<floogy_> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit ddrescue -d -D etc.?
<kleinerdrache> weil ich ja unmounten muss, wenn ich das richtig verstehe
<bekks> floogy_: Bestimmt. aber was willst du genau wissen dazu?
<kleinerdrache> bekks, woran liegt das das die systeme unsauber sind?
<floogy_> Es läuft gerade sudo ddrescue -n /dev/sdb1 /media/898c8973-ae88-454d-b76b-c540660909d1/80GB_Deskstar_recovery/sdb1_ddrescue.iso /mnt/custom/sdb1_logdatei.log
<bekks> kleinerdrache: Daran, dass Du sie nicht richtig unmountest.
<kleinerdrache> bekks, ähm, das sollte eigentlich ubuntu selber machen beim runterfahren, oder?
<floogy_> Es zeigt errors: 0, bedeutet das, dass alle Sektoren gelesen wurden?
<kleinerdrache> werden ja auch automatisch durch fstab einträge gemountet
<bekks> kleinerdrache: Auch deine USB Festplatte?
<kleinerdrache> bekks, die hab ich auch in die fstab eingetragen, da sie ohnehin immer ansteckt, ich hätte theoretisch auch eine interne nehmen können.
<kleinerdrache> brauch ich auch nie händisch mounten, die usb platte
<kleinerdrache> gibts noch andere gründe, woran das liegen könnte
<bekks> Wenn es eine USB Platte ist, brauchst du eigentlich auch keinen fstab Eintrag.
<kleinerdrache> bekks, wird nicht ohnehin alles ge unmount et wenn man das system niederfährt?
<bekks> Wenn das System das hinkriegt, aufgrund der eigenheiten des Dateisystems, dann ja.
<kleinerdrache> bekks, hm. ganz verstehe ich das noch nicht...
<bekks> Mach einfach das fsck -f :)
<kleinerdrache> bekks, läuft schon seit 5 minuten
<kleinerdrache> immer noch "durchgang 1"
<bekks> Ja, Geduld.
<kleinerdrache> bekks, und danach ohne -f damit ich sehen kann wie lange es beim hochfahren dauern würde?
<floogy_> Beim ersten malwurden wetwa 1170 MB gesicherrt, dann 7113 MB bis zum Klacken und Meldungen wie [  397.615134] sdb: detected capacity change from 82348277760 to 0 oder [  340.882469] ata2.01: device reported invalid CHS sector 0
<bekks> Das kann auch locker mal ne stunde dauern, wenn die Platte langsam und das Dateisystem sehr fragmentiert ist.
<kleinerdrache> bekks, oje. :(
<kleinerdrache> ich wollt eigentlich schon ins bett
<bekks> Oder auch mal 24h, wenn man ein ext3 hat, das stark fragmentiert ist. :D
<kleinerdrache> bekks, wenn das beim hochfahren selbständig läuft, würde es dann auch beim zweiten mal schneller gehen, wenn dazwischen keine unmounts fehlen?
<bekks> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht. Aber wenn das Dateisystem sauber ist, ist fsck auch schnell fertig.
<floogy_> Nun sind schon 15000 MB von etwa 25 GB gesichert. Keine Ahnung, ob noch mal ein Durchlauf mit -r5 oder ähnlich nötig ist. Wofür sind -ggrescue d und -D zu empfehlen?
<kleinerdrache> bekks, naja, kein problem, ich werde jetzt trotzdem schlafen gehen.
<kleinerdrache> danke
<kleinerdrache> cu
<floogy_> Defragmentiert ihr ext4|3?
<Fabian9321> guten abend
<Fabian9321> ich habe ein Problem bei folgendem Wiki-Artikel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_vom_RAM_booten  an der Stelle : Boot-Skripte patchen
<kubine> Title: System vom RAM booten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fabian9321> u.a. soll ich eintragen: "cp /cdrom/casper/*.squashfs /store/casper/". nun hat das System aber gar kein CD-ROM. Wie und wo muss ich *.squashfs ablegen und wie das /casper/chroot/usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper anpassen, damit das ohne CD-Rom geht ?
<floogy_> Noch 5GB und ddrescue hat das Image mit non-tried blocks geschrieben... Dann kann ich die Optionen für retrim max-retries und synchronous ja mal ausprobieren...
 * apollo13 hätte die platte schon lang gekübelt
<dr_evil> floogy_: ich hab hier auch noch eine 200GB SATA platte mit hunderten von fehlern liegen. möchtest du was zum spielen haben?
<floogy_> Nee lass mal.
<apollo13> ich hätte festplatten mit smartctl errors im milliardenbereich anzubieten
<floogy_> Bastel  was draus. Nimm z.B. einen Büchsenöffner.
<dr_evil> apollo13: ich hab da noch eine mit 65535 "pending" sectoren, aber 0 "reallocated" (vmtl. firmware bug)
<floogy_> Diec't bietet doch geeignete Wettbewerbe: "Mach flott den Schrott".
<dr_evil> ich hab mal eine WD raptor zerlegt und die platter zerbrochen weil ich sichergehen wollte das die nie wieder gelesen werden kann
<dr_evil> ist nicht viel dran was man irgendwie weiterverwenden könnte
<floogy_> Die Platte ist nun verdächtig still und geradezu "zuverlässig" :P Wahrscheinlich die Stille vor dem letzten Aufbäumen. ddrescue müsste gleich mit dem image fertig sein.
<floogy_> dr_evil, Naja, ein bisschen Phantasie braucht es dazu schon, dann könnte man eventuell doch noch eine bizarre Skulptur daraus gestalten.
<floogy_> Interessant, es scheint gar keine error blocks zu geben, nur ab und zu head crashes.
<bekks> 1Das reicht doch :D
<floogy_> Ja, die Platte ist gut für die Tonne.
<floogy_> Sie scheint es sich gefallen zu lassen sich noch ein letztes mal lesen zu lassen...
<dr_evil> wenn eine RMA möglich ist, würd ich eher ein letztes mal nullen drüberschreiben
<digitaloktay> nein nicht tonne, recyclinghof
<digitaloktay> ^^
<floogy_> dr_evil, ich werde es mal versuchen. 
<floogy_> Was nutzt ihr um eine smartstatus Warnung im laufenden Betrieb aufpoppen zu lassen? Gibt es da etwas für den Benachrichtigungsbereich des gnome panels?
<x11> nabend,
<x11> warum macht denn der sofortnachrichtenclient (ich klaube empathy) einen tcpwrapped port auf?
<floogy_> Werde mir mal smartd und smart-notifier ansehen. gsmartcontrol benachrichtigt wohl eher nicht.
<daswort> kann man mit xmodkeys auch Tastenkombinationen vergeben oder nur einzelne Keycodes mit Funktionen belegen?
<hotte-> nabend :)
<daswort> guten abend 
<hotte-> Ich habe mal wieder ein kleines Problemchen mit meinem Touchpad bei dem es immer mal wieder zu komischen Reaktionen kommt. Vielleicht liegt es ja an mir und ich kenne die versteckten Touchpadgestiken noch nicht. Vielleicht könnt ihr mich da aufklären. Und zwar beobachte ich seitdem ich ubuntu 11.10 drauf habe im Bildbeobachtungsprogramm und im pdf reader, dass ich beim scrollen einen unendlichen bildlauf habe.
<hotte-> mein bild wird bis zu 2000% gezoomt. oder das pdf dokument rattert einfach durch. Und das obwohl ich ganz normal am scrollen war? scheint das ein treiberproblem zu sein, oder eine falsche fingerführung? oder ein problem des programms? kennt jemand das problem?
<daswort> Welche Treiber nutzt du denn? hotte- 
<hotte-> daswort, sorry für die verspätete Rückmeldung :)
<hotte-> synaptics
<daswort> kein problem hotte- 
<daswort> Meinst du ein abruptes loslassen? Und wenn ja wo?
<daswort> Normalerweise ist im rechten Rand eine Scrolleiste bei den Synapticstouchpads.
<hotte-> sobald man aber das scrollen mit zwei fingern aktiviert hat, besteht diese möglichkeit nicht mehr
<hotte-> ich habe noch kein schema ausfindig machen können. ich scrolle durch das pdf oder eben Bild und plötzlich gibts nen hänger und es rauscht durch..
<daswort> nur in evince(?)
<hotte-> nutze document viewer
<hotte-> und bildbetrachter
<hotte-> keine ahnung wie die genau heißen^^
<daswort> klicke mal auf "info"
<daswort> "© 1996-2010 Die Evince-Autoren"
<hotte-> ok
<hotte-> hmm hab eben bisl rumgetestet. ich werde mal versuchen das 3 fingerscrolling auszuschalten
<hotte-> es könnte sein, dass ein leichtes berühren mit dem 3. finger dieses merkwürdige verhalten erklärt
<daswort> Gibt eine Funktion ala "autoscroll" oder ähnlichem Namen?
<hotte-> hmm
<hotte-> wo meinst du? in der synaptics einstellung?
<daswort> *überall*
<hotte-> http://linux.die.net/man/5/synaptics
<kubine> Title: synaptics(5) - Linux man page (at linux.die.net)
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-06
<daswort> vllt hilft die https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics hotte- 
<kubine> Title: Touchpad Synaptics - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<hotte-> ok, hab das mal noch ein wenig abgeändert. ich glaube die tap action war noch fehlerhaft
<hotte-> ich schau mal was bei rum kommt
<hotte-> =)
<hotte-> vielen dank für deine Hilfe
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] Warum zeigt mir Tagebuch der Aktivitäten an, daß ich gestern nachmittag mit der Audiodatei "Beethoven - Violinkonzert D-Dur op. 61 III. Rondo Allegro" gearbeitet habe, aber nicht, daß ich gestern nachmittag mit Synaptic gearbeitet habe?
<pog> ich hab gesehen, dass es eine Menge Webinterfaces zu bzr gibt http://wiki.bazaar.canonical.com/WebInterfaces, ich suche was ganz einfaches (zum installieren, sowie im Handling) v.a. meochte ich SAchen browsen, Upload muss nicht unbedingt ueber den Webserver gehen.
<daswort> ich würde. mal gitlab empfehlen :P
<koegs> pog: bist du sicher dass das eine Ubuntu-Frage ist? nur weil der Webserver evlt. auf Ubuntu läuft?
<pog> ich kann es im offtopic diskutieren, ist sicher nicht "ubuntu support basic"
<Judge> moin :)
<daswort> Hi
<hotte-> moin :)
<hotte-> hat eventuell jemand das gleiche problem mit seinem touchpad: wenn ich scrolle, egal ob browser, Bildbetrachter, oder dokumentbetrachter, passiert es bei mir, dass eine art autoscroll geschieht. obwohl ich nur ein stück scrollen wollte, rattert das ganze dokument bis obenhin durch. kennt jemand sowas? Woran kann das liegen? Sind vielleicht noch andere Touchpadgesten aktiviert, die darauf einfluss haben könnten? Welche könnten das sein? 
<hotte-> Wäre für jede Hilfe Dankbar
<hotte-> wo kann ich mausgestigen ausschalten? mir geht es um links rechtsfolge. um sachen einzufügen. finde diese funktion momentan auf meinem Touchpad störend
<hotte-> ich blick nicht durch. irgendwie reagiert mein touchpad seltsam...
<IchEsseDichAuf1> hi, fast das ganze system ist auf ein mal auf chinesisch, teile sind noch auf deutsch. es ist kein locale packet mit zh-cn oder ähnlichen installiert. in gnome-language-selector ist aber chinesisch und deutsch vorhanden, wobei ich nichts von den beiden locales auswählen kann. was kann ich noch tun?
<koegs> IchEsseDichAuf1: system vom netz trennen, analysieren wann oder wie zuletzt am System was geändert wurde (könnte schwierig werden)
<koegs> weil, wenn du nicht selber weißt wie "chinesisch" auf dein System kommt, würde ich mal denken das war jemand anderes :)
<solcero> moin, kann mir jemand verraten ob man den powersafr modus für nen bildschirm per konsole steuern kann? 
<dadrc> solcero, geht, klar. Guck mal in man xset nach dpms
<solcero> kk
<signal0> hey leute. ich hab eine neue ubuntu server installation und folgendes problem beim apt-get update: http://nopaste.info/989a201c11.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<signal0> hat einer ne idee?
<signal0> DNS Config funktioniert einwandfrei
<dadrc> Was sagt denn nslookup zu security.ubuntu.com?
<signal0> Non-authoritative answer:
<signal0> Name:	security.ubuntu.com
<signal0> Address: 91.189.92.167
<signal0> ich kann mit wget die files auch manuell downloaden. 
<deem> 8080:80?
<signal0> das ist doch - komisch :)
<dadrc> signal0, `echo $http_proxy` bitte
<solcero> dadrc:  xset dpms suspend on laut man so wie ich das verstehe aber passiert nix :) kann das sein das man damit nur den status auf an oder aus schaltet  ? 
<signal0> dadrc: die var ist leer
<dadrc> signal0, seltsam. Der Fehler kommt jedenfalls daher, dass auf dem System irgendwo ein HTTP-Proxy gesetzt ist, behauptet Google
<dadrc> Und bei diesem Proxy fehlt das http:// vor der Adresse, steht hier zumindest so.
<dadrc> solcero, ich dachte, das wolltest du...
<signal0> hm
<signal0> scheiss kundenserver. 
<dadrc> solcero, in dem Fall probier mal vbetool dpms
<solcero> dadrc:  eigentlich wollte per bashscript den powersafe mode direkt aktiuvieren und deaktivieren
<solcero> ok
<dadrc> signal0, dann wird der Proxy wahrscheinlich irgendwo in den apt-Configs rumfliegen
<signal0> dadrc: du hast recht. jetzt hab ichs gefunden
<signal0> merci!
<sdx23> solcero: bei xset mit force
<solcero> ok vielen dank für die hilfe
<matthias> hi zusammen
<LetoThe2nd> ls -alh ~/under*
<LetoThe2nd> nah. ETERM
<matt_> Hi. Ich hab den Uploader von wuala.com installiert. Nun seh ich, dass dadurch automatisch eine Paketquelle hinzugefügt wurde. In der sources.list wird diese aber nicht aufgeführt. WIe kann ich diese denn nun entfernen?
<LetoThe2nd> matt_: am einfachsten über das softwarequellen-frontend oder wie's heisst
<LetoThe2nd> matt_: ist auch aus synaptic erreichbar.
<matt_> Ahja, habs nun rausgeschmissen
<matt_> Dankeschön LetoThe2nd 
<lars__> moin! hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit https://certifi.ca?
<kubine> Title: Certifi.ca - secure OpenID provider (at certifi.ca)
<deem> lars__: das gehört eher ins offtopic
<lars__> deem, aber es klappt unter ubuntu nicht. er fragt mich nicht nach meinem zertifikat bzw. erkennt nicht, dass da eins ist.
<deem> lars__: dann frag doch das direkt. deine erste aussage, hatte überhaupt keinen ubuntu bezug
<deem> lars__: also. was genau funktioniert jetzt nicht, wenn du was genau tust?
<lars__> deem, sry, ich hoffe jetzt ist es klarer
<lars__> wenn ich die seite aufrufe sehe ich immer "you seem to be a new user", obwohl ich bereits ein zertifikat besitze und eigentlich nachdem firefox mich fragt ob und welches zertifikat gesendet werden soll eine art registrierung erscheinen sollte
<deem> ich würde mal darauf tippen, dass das ein fehler der seite ist. ich kann leider dein problem auch nicht nachvollziehen, da das sicherheitszertifikat der seite abgelaufen ist.
<lars__> das abgelaufene zertifikat habe ich gnädiger weise mal temporär akzeptiert. besitzt du denn ein persönliches zertifikat?
<deem> nein. ich weiß auch nicht was die seite macht und genau das kann ich mir auch nicht anschauen, aber ich würde misstrauisch werden, wenn eine seite zertifiakte ausstellt, die selbst ein abgelaufenes besitzt
<lars__> nein, sie stellen kein zertifikat aus. wenn man ein persönliches zertifikat besitzt, kann man darüber eine openid zu seinem eigenen zertifikat bekommen und sich danach auf allen openid-fähigen seiten per zertifikat ohne passwort einloggen.
<deem> erm... was auch immer... funktioniert das unter einem anderen system?
<lars__> ich habe "leider" nur ubuntu hier..
<lars__> aber google hat mir nicht gesagt, dass das ansich nicht funktioniert
<deem> wie hast du deinem firefox denn das zertifikat bekannt gemacht?
<lars__> über ein kryptographie-modul. das zertifikat liegt auf einem eToken (smartcard). es wird auch unter meinen Zertifikaten angezeigt, wenn der token eingesteckt ist.
<solcero> wie kann man in einen bashscript befehle ohne sudo pw abfrage laufen lassen ? oder geht das nicht ?   
<bekks> solcero: Geht nicht ohne sudo.
<hotte-> hat eventuell jemand das gleiche problem mit seinem touchpad: wenn ich scrolle, egal ob browser, Bildbetrachter, oder dokumentbetrachter, passiert es bei mir, dass eine art autoscroll geschieht. obwohl ich nur ein stück scrollen wollte, rattert das ganze dokument bis obenhin durch. kennt jemand sowas? Woran kann das liegen? Sind vielleicht noch andere Touchpadgesten aktiviert, die darauf einfluss haben könnten? Welche könnten das sein? 
<solcero> bekks: kann ich die pw abfrage automatisieren ? 
<bekks> solcero: Was genau möchtest Du tun?
<solcero> möchte gerne vbetool dpms on/off im script machen um die lampe in meinem Beamer zu schonen XD
<sdx23> und du nimmst xset warum nicht?
<deem> lars__: sorry, aber das ist mir zu komplex. sowas hab ich noch nie gemacht
<solcero> ja oder xset  was ohne  sudo ja auch nicht geht 
<lars__> deem, dank dir dennoch.
<sdx23> tut es nicht? Wäre mir neu.
<sdx23> xset dpms force standby
<lars__> ich dachte vielleicht hat noch jemand ein persönliches zertifikat (z.b. für email) im einsatz und sagt "bei mir gehts!"
<solcero> sdx23: mom teste
<sysdef> lars__: ich hab das als sig
<solcero> sdx23: aehm hast recht XD
<solcero> sdx23: danke
<lars__> sysdef, und du hast dein zertifikat in deinem browser eingebunden?
<sysdef> lars__: zum login fuer CACert, ja
<sdx23> np. Und um die andere Frage noch zu beantworten: Man würde niemals ein passwort in ein Skript schreiben um das an sudo zu übergeben. Stattdessen kann man in der sudoers das Nichtbrauchen eines Passworts für bestimmte Befehle festlegen.
<lars__> sysdef, und siehst du eine möglichkeit, dich bei certifi.ca zu registrieren?
<sysdef> lars__: The certificate expired on 23/02/11 16:52. The current time is 06/03/12 12:54.
<lars__> sysdef, ja, das ist unschön. aber sollte an der funktionalität erstmal nichts ändern, wenn du das temporär akzeptierst.
<sysdef> lars__: das ist nen godaddy cert. habe ich ueberall generell als nicht vertrauenswuerdig drinne weil die absolut keine ueberpruefung machen
<lars__> sysdef, es wird ja kein passwort über die leitung geschickt, daher sehe ich das unkritisch.
<lars__> sysdef, die frage ist, ob dein browser dich frag, ob/welches zertifikat er schicken soll und ob du "you seem to be a new user" bekommst oder die möglichkeit dich zu registrieren.
<sysdef> lars__: wenn man eine CA als nicht vertrauenswuerdig einstuft kommt nichts dergleichen
<apollo13> sysdef: und du glaubst wirklich dass irgendnen anbieter überprüfungmacht? 
<sysdef> apollo13: ja. je nach cert typ und orga mehr oder weniger
<lars__> apollo13, also ich musste für mein zertifikat persönlich mit ausweis vorstellig werden...
<sysdef> lars__: bei einem nicht ausgebildeten post-beamten der dich nicht mal angesehen hat? ^^
<sysdef> .o( how ever, ich denke das ist ziemlich offtopic )
<lars__> sysdef, nein, bei einem mitarbeiter der zertifizierungsstelle. aber ja, offtopic.
<lars__> schade wegen certifi.ca. es scheint nichts vergleichbares zu geben.
<apollo13> nimm myopenid.com
<wesselch1> Moin, ich hab mal wieder ein Problem beim Aktualisieren des Linux Kernels: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406267/ Kann mir jemand helfen?
<kubine> Title: Error installing Linux generic › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13>  Konnte »/lib/modules/2.6.32-39-generic/kernel/drivers/scsi/pas16.ko.dpkg-new« nicht anlegen (während der Verarbeitung von »./lib/modules/2.6.32-39-generic/kernel/drivers/scsi/pas16.ko«): Auf dem Gerät ist kein Speicherplatz mehr verfügbar
<apollo13> Es wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da die Fehlermeldung auf einen Fehler wegen voller Festplatte hindeutet
<bekks> Auf dem Gerät ist kein Speicherplatz mehr verfügbar
<apollo13> wesselch1: lesen und nachdenken
<sysdef> bekks: wie kommst du denn da drauf? ;p
<bekks> Ich habe geraten. :)
<wesselch1> ja, dann sag mir doch bitte, wie ich Platz schaffen soll? Es geht nämlich auch nicht.
<apollo13> hmm für ein rm auf root werde ich jetzt sicherlich gekickt?
<apollo13> wesselch1: indem du große nicht benötigte dateien löscht
<wesselch1> apollo13: Die Partition wird nur für das System genutzt, da gibt es keine große Dateien, die nicht genutzt werden
<apollo13> naja du könntest den apt cache löschen, wenn das nicht reicht: partition größer machen
<apollo13> was sagt denn du --si /var/cache/apt
<wesselch1> mom
<wesselch1> wesselch@SVDL001:~$ sudo du --si /var/cache/apt
<wesselch1> [sudo] password for wesselch: 
<wesselch1> 4,1k	/var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<wesselch1> 151M	/var/cache/apt/archives
<wesselch1> 185M	/var/cache/apt
<apollo13> okay, das ist so gut wie nix
<apollo13> partition größer machen
<koegs> wesselch1: und nächstes mal ein nopaste benutzen (siehe topic)
<dadrc> Oder gucken, ob noch irgendwo haufenweise alte Kernel rumliegen
<apollo13> dadrc: das geht erst nachdem apt-get -f install mal erfolgreich durch ist ;)
<dadrc> hm, guter Punkt.
<apollo13> wobei dafür vlt ein apt cache clean hilft…
<bekks> df -h angucken.
<bekks> das / ist voll.
<apollo13> so weit sind wir auch schon ;)
<bekks> Da räumt man besser in /usr auf ;)
<apollo13> aber platz via apt schaffen geht erst wenn -f install durch ist, das erst geht wenn platz ist :þ
<bekks> :D
<pog> ich hab gehoert, dass git nur im obersten Pfad (im Gegensatz zu SVN) eine .git Datei hat. Ich moechte nun sinnvoll bei mir git einrichten. Das obeste VErzeichnis ist NetBeansProjects, und darunter unterschiedliche Ordner mit Programmsouren (v.a. php) und Scripten.
<bekks> Wieso stört dich denn .git?
<pog> ich moechte aber erst zwei unterordner ins git uebernehmen. 
<apollo13> wesselch1: am besten ist du guckst mal was wo wie viel platz belegt und überlegst dir dann wie du platz kriegst. oder du vergrößerst einfach die partition
<pog> soll ich alle git befehle einfach vom Haupt-Project-Ordner ausfuehren? 
<apollo13> kommt drauf an
<pog> Git scheint mir sonst relativ einfach.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: mal wieder... wie man mit git umgeht hat nix mit ubuntu zu tun.
<apollo13> soll der Haupt-Project-Folder ein git repo sein?
<apollo13> ah oder so :
<apollo13> :þ
<LetoThe2nd> pog: es gibt #git, jede menge bücher, jede menge homepages - such dir was aus.
<pog> o.k. es gibt jede Menge Beginners, und dann Tutorials wo man eine Woche lesen kann, es geht mir um die vernuenftige praktische Anwendung, aber #git ist sicher ein gute Adresse.
<pog> apollo13: ich hab halt mehrere Ordner, mit allgmeinen sourcen und was ich grad entwickle, man kann sich eben fragen, was das Projekt fuer git sein soll.
<apollo13> pog: siehe LetoThe2nd 
<pog> na, ha try & error. 
<wesselch1> apollo13?
<apollo13> wesselch1: !
<pilleee1124> hi leute, ich hab nen paar wlan-probleme beim laptop... kann mir jemand helfen?
<apollo13> !frag pilleee1124 
<apollo13> ach ich mag den bot nicht
<apollo13> pilleee1124: frag einfach
<wesselch1> So, ich gerade unter /usr/src/ etliche uralte Pakete gefunden und entfernt, war wohl erfolgreich
<bullgard4> pilleee1124: Bitte stelle eine konkrete Frage.
<dAnjou> !frag > pilleee1124 
<kubine>  pilleee1124: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<dAnjou> :D
<apollo13> dAnjou: ic, thx
<kooldavi> dAnjou hat's halt drauf :P
<pilleee1124> hmkay... also das command "iwconfig" liefert folgendes: wlan0            RT2860 Wireless  ESSID:""                  Mode:Auto  Frequency:2,412GHz                  Link Quality:10/100  Signal level: 0dbm Noise Level:-143dbm                  Rx  invalid nwid:0  Rx  invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0                  Tx Excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0  Missed beacon:0
<apollo13> !nopaste > pilleee1124 
<kubine>  pilleee1124: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<wesselch1> apollo13: Kann ich die übrigen Verzeichnisse dort auch löschen:
<wesselch1> wesselch@SVDL001:/usr/src$ ls
<wesselch1> linux-headers-2.6.32-34          linux-headers-2.6.32-35          linux-headers-2.6.32-36
<wesselch1> linux-headers-2.6.32-34-generic  linux-headers-2.6.32-35-generic
<apollo13> nein
<pilleee1124> [paste:406272:treiber]
<bekks> pilleee1124: Gib uns eine URL.
<apollo13> wenn mit apt die entsprechenden sachen deinstallieren, nicht einfach löschen
<pilleee1124> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406272/
<kubine> Title: treiber › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<wesselch1> Sorry, ich meinte ja auch deinstallieren
<pilleee1124> laut wiki ist die karte deaktiviert, wenn "radio off" drin steht (bei iwconfig). das steht aber nirgendwo
<apollo13> wesselch1: deinstallieren kannst erst wenn du apt-get -f install gemacht hast, was erst geht wenn du platz hast (henne ei problem ;))
<bekks> pilleee1124: Die sieht sehr aktiv aus.
<zeitsofa> moin zusammen 
<pilleee1124> bekks: er erkennt keine SSID und "iwlist wlan0 scan" zeigt keine Ergebnisse an
<bekks> pilleee1124: dann nopaste mal die komplette Ausgabe von dmesg.
<kooldavi> pilleee1124: als root gescannt?
<wesselch1> apollo13: Platz ist wieder da, und die übrigen Pakete aus /usr/src/ sind nun auch de-installiert. Scheint erfolgreich gewesen zu sein: /dev/sda3              5581824   3722620   1745788  69% /
<pilleee1124> sekunde
<wesselch1> apollo13: Und apt-get -f install war auch erfolgreich
<wesselch1> apollo13: Vielen Dank für den gedanklichen Anstoß. CU
<pilleee1124> kooldavi: WAS als root gescannt?
<bekks> pilleee1124: iwconfig natürlich.
<kooldavi> pilleee1124: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<pilleee1124> "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" liefert: Interface doesn't support scanning: network is down
<pilleee1124> was heist das?
<kooldavi> pilleee1124: vll wlan durch fn-tastenkombi deaktiviert, wenn's ein laptop ist
<pilleee1124> das kann sein, ist aber net so. oder meinste, dass einfach der treiber für den hotkey nicht vorhanden ist?
<bekks> Es gibt keinen Treiber für irgendeinen Hotkey.
<sysdef> ifconfig -a gibt ggf. etwas (mehr) aufschluss
<pilleee1124> dmesg ausgabe: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406277/
<kubine> Title: dmesg ausgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> pilleee1124: Kannst Du uns auch noch die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a nopasten bitte?
<pilleee1124> ifconfig -a : http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406282/
<kubine> Title: ifconfig-a › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<pilleee1124> lsb-release -a: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406287/
<kubine> Title: lsb_release -a › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sysdef> hey, ein wlan0 gerate \o/
<sysdef> +e
<pilleee1124> im wiki steht, man soll acer-hotkeys istallieren, sort ist aber meiner gar nicht aufgelistet
<pilleee1124> gibt es denn einen hotkey-treiber?
<bekks> Wir wissen bis jetzt nicht mal was Du für einen Laptop hast.
<kooldavi> :D
<pilleee1124> xD.. HP pavilion DV7 4157eg
<bekks> Was genau willst du dann mit einem Paket für ACER?
<pilleee1124> keine Ahnung... stand im wiki. gibts sowas auch für hp?
<bekks> Du solltest schon ein bisschen mitdenken ;)
<pilleee1124> oder kann man evtl diesen hotkey im bios direkt auf "enabled" setzen?
<bekks> Hotkeys kann man nicht im BIOS setzen. Hotkeys sind Tastenkombinationen.
<kooldavi> pilleee1124: was bringt denn "modinfo rt3090"?
<pilleee1124> mom
<pilleee1124> modinfo rt3090sta: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406292/
<kubine> Title: modinfo › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<LiQuiD``> tag, wisst ihr vielleicht woran das liegen kann, das ich aufeinmal automatisch disconnect werde nach paar stunden? hab DWL-G122 C1  (RT739
<LiQuiD``> RT73+
<pilleee1124> kann man nicht einfach die Taste unter windows aktivieren und dann unter linux starten? das müste gehen, oder?
<bekks> LiQuiD``: An dem wirklich lausigen Chipsatz.
<bekks> pilleee1124: Wohl eher nicht.
<LiQuiD``> bekks, also klartext neues wlan besorgen? :S
<bekks> LiQuiD``: Ja.
<LiQuiD``> bekks, was würdest du empfehln?
<LiQuiD``> :s
<pilleee1124> hmm... gibts die Treiber auch für hp hotkeys?
<bekks> pilleee1124: Nein. Wie ich schon sagte.
<bekks> LiQuiD``: Irgendwas mit Intel, Broadcom oder Atheros Chipset.
<bekks> Etwas, was von Linux unterstützt wird.
<kooldavi> pilleee1124: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Ralink#RT2860STA-und-Draft-N <- ganz unten lesen. "Hinweis" und "Beispielhafte Vorgehensweise..."
<kubine> Title: Ralink › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<pilleee1124> wie kann man das netzwerk stoppen, wenn man keinen network manager installiert hat?
<ppq> pilleee1124: mit ifconfig beispielsweise, oder iwconfig falls du wlan meinst
<hotte-> wo kann ich bei 11.10 touchpadgesten einstellen?
<kooldavi> pilleee1124: sry ich habe mich verlesen. probier mal aus, ob der RT2860STA treiber bei dir funktioniert. 
<kooldavi> pilleee1124: auch den abschnitt "RT2860STA und Draft-N" lesen.
<kooldavi> pilleee1124: (falls benötigt)
<pilleee1124> liegts denn am treiber oder am hotkey?
<bekks> Vergiss doch endlich mal diesen Hotkey.
<pilleee1124> kay
<bekks> Lies den Artikel komplett und schau was dort zur Problemlösung gesagt wird, bzw. zum Setup.
<kooldavi> mit dem hotkey hab ich anscheinend ein heikles thema angesprochen :P
<pilleee1124> :)
<hotte-> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei 11.10 Mausgesten einzustellen, oder geschieht das alles im Treiber?
<bekks> hotte-: Das kannst du mit Synaptics tun.
<solcero> gibt es eine Möglichkeit heraus zu finden ob mplayer nen film abspielt  - weil nach dem abspielen ist er per ps aux noch aktiv 
<hotte-> hmm, ok dann versteh ich es nur nicht richtig einzustellen :( kennst du Probleme bezüglich Scrolling, wo das ganze Dokument mit einmal durchläuft, obwohl man nur ein stück scrollen wollte?
<bekks> Nein, kenne ich nicht.
<bekks> Ich benutze aber auch keinerlei Mausgesten.
<pilleee1124> okay... rt2860sta ist jetzt geladen. jetzt werden allerdings gar keine wlan-ausgaben bei "lspci" mehr gemacht und wlan0 erscheint auch nicht mehr
<bekks> Dann funktioniert deine HW nicht mit diesem Treiber.
<pilleee1124> kk
<hotte-> bekks, trotzdem danke
<pilleee1124> kann man den vllt unter ndiswrapper zum laufen bringen?
<pilleee1124> achja... wie kann ich das rückgängig machen, dass der das gerät unter laspci wieder anzeigt?
<bekks> pilleee1124: In dem du den gerade installierten Treiber wieder deinstallierst.
<bekks> Sprich: Jeden Schritt dazu rückgängig machst.
<pilleee1124> aber der rt3090 ist aktiv (lsmod | grep rt)
<bekks> 0306 143538 < pilleee1124> okay... rt2860sta ist jetzt geladen. 
<bekks> Zwei Treiber für eine HW werden kollidieren.
<pilleee1124> aber jetzt ist nur noch der rt3090 aktiv
<pilleee1124> nicht mehr der rt2860
<bekks> Das hast Du wie genau gemacht?
<pilleee1124> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406297/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<pilleee1124> das habe ich getan
<pilleee1124> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406297/
<pilleee1124> dd
<pilleee1124> ich habe folgendes gemacht: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406297/
<bekks> dd?
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Schön, dann hast du jetzt beide Module im initramfs und beide werden geladen.
<solcero>  kann man mit ps die cpu auslastung von einem Prozess bekommen ? 
<bekks> Du hast gerade gesagt, der rt2860 wäre nicht mehr geladen - wie hast du das gemacht.
<bekks> solcero: Ja.
<kooldavi> solcero: steht in der manpage von ps
<pilleee1124> ja den habe ich gerade wieder über modprobe deaktiviert.
<pilleee1124> aber danach wurde nicht mehr initramfs geupdated
<pilleee1124> kann das daran ligen?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Jetzt musst du den alten Treiber auch noch entladen und nochmal neu laden.
<bekks> Und DANN dein initramfs neubauen.
<kooldavi> mich macht es stutzig, dass seine wlan-karte keine hw-adresse hat
<hoschi_> hallo
<hoschi_> ich habe eine Frage zur neuesten ubuntu versioin
<bekks> Zu 11.10?
<pilleee1124> also sodass nur der rt3090 geladen ist und dann initramfs updaten?
<bekks> pilleee1124: Ja.
<hoschi_> ja. ich habe von einer älteren version geupdatet
<hoschi_> und nun fehlt mir im unity dock das Menü Anwendungen
<dAnjou> hoschi_: versuche es in einem post
<hoschi_> jmd ne Ahnung wie man das herbekommt
<hoschi_> bin ich hier richtig im ubuntu channel?
<bekks> Der NAme des Channels lässt darauf schliessen, ja.
<hoschi_> dann könntest du mir ja sicher helfen
<bekks> Wenn ich das könnte, würde ich das tun.
<hoschi_> du wirst aber wohl zumindest eine Meinung dazu haben
<bekks> Die ist für das Problem nur vollkommen unerheblich.
<hoschi_> irgendeine Idee woran mein Problem liegen könnte?
<bullgard4> hoschi_: Wahrscheinlich steht in ~/.xsession-errors eine diesbezügliche Fehlermeldung.
<bekks> Da ich weder Updates von älteren Versionen mache, noch Unity, noch ein Dock einsetze, kann ich Dir nicht helfen.
<k1l_> hoschi_: ähm, sicher, dass du unity richig verstanden hast?
<k1l_> !away > Tichodroma|away 
<hoschi_> na so wie mans spricht, oder?
<kubine>  Tichodroma|away: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<k1l_> hoschi_: das alte menü mit anwendungen, ort, systemeinstellungen gibt es so nicht mehr: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity
<kubine> Title: Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hoschi_> schon klar. trotzdem fehlt bei mir das Menü Anwendungen im Dock
<k1l_> hoschi_: mach mal nen screenshot
<hoschi_> bezüglich Einstellungen am System hab ich nur das Menü Systemeinstellungen und da ist zu wenig drin
<k1l_> ich glaube ja du hättest da gerne etwas, was es gar nicht gibt
<koegs> ein "Menü Anwendungen" gibt es doch gar nicht in Unity O.o
<k1l_> ja das sage ich ja, und ist auch im wiki link erklärt. 
<hoschi_> ja wie komm ich dann an programme ran wie synaptics paketverwaltung, aktualisierungsverwaltung, den partition-manager usw , außer über das Terminal oder die Suche???
<LiQuiD``> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<brkolog> gar nicht, die suche ist wohl standard
<k1l_> hoschi_: drück auf das ubuntu symbol und wechsel zu der programm-linse
<brkolog> aja, da sind alle programme gelistet
<pilleee1124> hmm... scheint immer noch net zu gehen
<hoschi_> was für ne linse
<hoschi_> in diesem forum steht es gibt ein menü anwendungen im dock wo weitere programme aufgelistet sind: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/systemeinstellungen-und-co-wo/#post-2744633
<kubine> Title: Systemeinstellungen und Co ... wo? › GNOME (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<brkolog> klick dort, wo programme steht, allgemeine, dort unter installierte auf "alle anzeigen" gehen, habs hier in englisch
<brkolog> da sind alle verknuepfungen drinnen
<hoschi_> ja ne so will ichs nicht. ich will alle administrations und system programme auf einmal angezeigt bekommen und mich nicht durch 100 programme durchwühlen
<k1l_> klicke auf das ubuntu zeichen oder drücke die win taste. dann klickst du dort im unteren bereich auf die kleinen symbole der linsen bis du die linse der programme gefunden hast. wenn du dort auf ergebnisse filtern klickst hast du gruppen sortiert wie im menü früher
<brkolog> gar nicht, die suche ist wohl standard. aber vielleicht wirds mal sowas wie gruppen geben
<hoschi_> das ist nix gruppiert
<hoschi_> das suche ich: http://blog.elektronik-projekt.de/wp-content/uploads/unity-8.png
<brkolog> ich kann ja nicht einmal die programme auf der leiste verschieben
<k1l_> hoschi_: lies doch mal was ich schreibe, menschj
<k1l_> das ist keine raketenwissenschaft!
<brkolog> eben, deshalb schrieb ich "vielleicht irgendwann mal"
<brkolog> das hab ich auch gerade erklaert
<hoschi_> ok danke. das mit dem filtern hab ich überlesen :-)
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/FAQ#Liste-der-Linsen   hoschi_ 
<kubine> Title: FAQ › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> der dort verlinkte eintrag im ubuntu.com wiki _lesen_ !
<hoschi_> aber so bruach ich immer noch 4 klicks. Kann man die Systemprogramme nicht alle im Dock anzeigen lassen. Und warum sind im Menü Systemeinstellugen nicht alle Systemprogramme drin???
<k1l_> und hoschi_ wenn du so an deinem alten desktop hängst, dann solltest du einen großen bogen um gnome3/unity machen und auf xfce setzen
<solcero>  kooldavi: danke hab es da gefunden -  muss man unter bash variablen deklarieren oder kann ich zahlen einfach so vergleichen ? 
<k1l_> hoschi_: weil der dock ein schnellstarter ist und kein sammelbecken für 3q4982798647234634 programme. 
<bekks> solcero: Hängt vom Kontext ab, und hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<brkolog> hoschi_: Du kannst die ins Dock setzen, am Desktop
<solcero> ok
<hoschi_> oh mann das unity ist ja fast so schlimm wie metro bei win8
<brkolog> schlecht, wenn sich die Bezeichnungen aendern.
<brkolog> wie gesagt, anderer Ansatz, nimm halt XFCE oder wmii :)
<hoschi_> xfce und wmii sieht aber ziemlich altbacken aus
<k1l_> hoschi_: dann passen sie ja perfekt zu dir
<hoschi_> danke
<koegs> "ich will was neues, aber es muss aussehen wie das alte" :)
<hoschi_> wie kann man die symbole des docks ändern? da lässt sich ja gar nix einstellen
<brkolog> gegen sowas wie wmii stinkt das alte gnome sowieso ab
<brkolog> das geht wohl noch nicht
<hoschi_> jetzt mal ganz im ernst. dieses unity bzw. die neueste ubuntu version ist schon ein wenig merkwürdig, oder? gibts eingentlich wirklich jmd dem das gefällt?
<hoschi_> ich glaub ich mach das update wieder rückgängig
<k1l_> hoschi_: kannst du das theater vlt in den offtopic verlegen und einfach xfce nutzen?
<hoschi_> könnte ich, ja
<bekks> hoschi_: Ein Downgrade ist nicht supported.
<bullgard4> hoschi_: Komm mal bitte in den Kanal #ubuntu-de-offtopic, ich möchte Dir dort etwas kurz erläutern.
<hoschi_> ok
<hotte-> unter welchem Punkt findet man in Synaptics "Copy + Paste" ? Wenn ich einen Zweifingerklick auf das Touchpad mache, dann fügt er vorhandenes aus dem Zwischenspeicher ein. Oder gibt es dafür eine Einstellung unter ubuntu?
<Fuchs> hotte-: das ist einfach ein Mittelklick 
<Fuchs> hotte-: ein Mittelklick (egal welcher Maus) fuegt den Puffer ein, der gefuellt wird, wenn Du ein Wort markierst
<Fuchs> hotte-: wenn Du zwei Finger auf was anderes als Mittelklick stellst, dann tut er das nicht mehr
<hotte-> hmm verdammt
<hotte-> ja genau das soll aber passieren. kann ich denn dieses füllen ausschalten?
<Fuchs> nach X11 PRIMARY googlen, eigentlich nicht, nein 
<Fuchs> es gibt ziemlich sicher workarounds, aber das ist X11 (und somit: Linux) Standardverhalten. Warum ausschalten? 
<hotte-> beim scrollen mit zwei finger, passiert es mir beim schreiben, dass ich ungewollt copy paste.
<Fuchs> dann knips den Mittelklick auf zwei Finger aus
<Fuchs> den kann man auch noch auf anderes legen 
<hotte-> aber ich mag das schließen von tabs und dass öffnen von links im neuen per mittelklick^^
<hotte-> hab mir das in synaptics extra so eingestellt. nun hab ich aber gemerkt, dass ich immer komische wortfetzen mitten im text stehen habe.
<Guest73643> Hallo Gemeinde! Ist es möglich das aktuelle Unity vom Pangolin auf 10.04 zu installieren und zu testen (mit möglichem Fallback auf Gnome2)?
<deem> Guest73643: warum keine vm oder ein live system nutzen?
<LetoThe2nd> Guest73643: mit vertretbarem aufwand bzw. ohne tiefgehende kenntnisse: nein.
<deem> ansonsten: das geht mit sicherheit, ist aber für produktiv systeme nicht geeignet
<Guest73643> deem: weil ich es gerne im täglichen Betrieb dauerhaft ausprobieren möchte, eine VM ist da nicht das richtige, da die wirklichen Kinken erst im täglichen Arbeiten auftauchen
<deem> Guest73643: für ein produktiv system ist es definitiv nicht zu empfehlen
<deem> alleine die ganzen abhängigkeiten...
<Guest73643> deem: ok, versteh ich...ist also nicht einfach mal so dazugebügelt wie ein lxde oder kde
<LetoThe2nd> Guest73643: ein aktuelles kde/lxde von 4 releases später ist genauso wenig "einfach mal dazugebügelt"
<bekks> Guest73643: Wieso kannm an nicht täglich mit einer VM arbeiten?
<Guest73643> letothe2nd: ich meinte kde/lxde aus den 10.04er repositories
<LetoThe2nd> Guest73643: dann meintest du aber was grundverschiedenes, absolut nicht vergleichbar. wenn du ein 12.04er kde hast, ist unity genauso einfach "dazugebügelt."
<Guest73643> bekks: natürlich kann man das...ich wollte mich aber in meinem aktuellen 10.04er schon mal an Unity gewöhnen. Ich möchte dazu nicht meine Produktivumgebung nochmal nachbauen...
<LetoThe2nd> Guest73643: das problem liegt nicht an unity, sondern an 4 releases dazwischen.
<bekks> Guest73643: Die kann man rüberkopieren.
<Guest73643> bekks: auch klar, mir war aber nach sowas wie "sudo apt-repository add <irgendeinppa>..." etc.
<bekks> Das wirds nicht geben.
<Guest73643> deswegen frag' ich
<deem> afair gibt es unity für 10.04, aber wohl nicht in der version und genauso, wie es das unter precise gibt
<LetoThe2nd> !away > Tichodroma 
<kubine>  Tichodroma: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<deem> ausserdem ist es ja nicht nur das de selbst, sondern auch die ganzen anderen programme, die benutzt werden
<db893> Hallo an alle
<db893> ist hier zufällig jemand, der schon mit libbdd-dev (BuDDy) gearbeitet hat?
<kooldavi> !frage > db893 
<Guest73643> deem: ok, ich stelle fest, ohne riesigen Aufwand und ohne mein System zu instabil zu machen geht nix. Dann halt doch Live oder VM. Danke für die Hilfe! :)
<kooldavi> damn :D
<deem> !frag > db893 
<kubine>  db893: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<kooldavi> meinte ich doch ^^
<deem> db893: frag bitte im channel. das query ist kein kummerkasten
<db893> ah, sorry^ bin das erste mal hier
<db893> also ich hab das libbdd-dev package normal über den Paket-Mgr installiert und ein Mini-Beispiel gemacht http://pastebin.com/Bmdc2VUZ
<kubine> Title: #include #include #include int main(int argc, - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<db893> beim kompilieren sagt mir GCC, dass bei "bdd_addref(bdd_apply(x,y,bddop_and))" kein Cast von Typ bdd nach Typ BDD funktioniert
<bekks> db893: Das hat nur was mit C zu tun und nichts mit Ubuntu.
<db893> jedoch steht in der bdd.h ein typedef BDD bdd; drin...also sollte alles klappen
<db893> vll. gibt's da nen bug bei der Installation von libbdd-dev?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Wenn C Dir sagt, dass man Typ A nicht in Typ B casten kann, ist das ein C Problem, und kein Problem eines Installationsbugs.
<db893> naja, wie kann ich mir dann diesen "Fehler" in C erklären?
<db893> hm... ich werd' mal einen Bugreport machen
<db893> falls jemand mit libbdd schon Erfahrung damit gemacht hat, wär ich dankbar für Aufklärung^
<LetoThe2nd> db893: lies die doku der lib bzw. die header und bring deine typen in ordnung. der bugreport wird sicher sofort geschlossen, weil er schlicht ein benutzerfehler ist.
<LetoThe2nd> db893: am besten wendest du dich an diejenigen, die die lib pflegen, und lässt dir funktionierende beispiele geben.
<LetoThe2nd> db893: abgesehen davon, dass du dringend ein c-buch lesen solltest, weil das sicher nie und niemals läuft, schon allein wegen dem durcheinander aus c und c++.
<uhu> hallo zusammen, ich habe eine frage. nachdem ich verschiede grafikkarten treiber getestet habe, habe ich letztendlich mein laptop formatiert und neu aufgesetzt. ich habe eine dual gpu mit energiesparenden intel karte und einer radeon mobility hd 5650. wenn ich jetzt mit switcheroo die grafikkarten wechsle funktioniert das ganz gut. als leistungstest habe ich dann heroes of newearth (??) versucht. ich merke jedoch, dass mit der diskreten (radeon) karte nur etwa 1
<uhu>  frame pro 10 sekunden möglich ist. kann mir jemand sagen, woran das liegt oder ob ich noch einen extra radeon treiber installieren muss?
<deem> unter linux funktioniert dieses gpu switchen nicht
<deem> oder nicht richtig
<deem> am besten entscheidest du dich für eine der beiden karten und nutzt dann die
<uhu> im bios kann ich eine karte jedoch nicht abschalten
<deem> aber die andere?
<uhu> weder noch. ich hab so ne light bios version. da ist die funktion nichht aktiviert
<deem> hm... da war doch mal was...
<uhu> ja genau :)
<deem> k1l_: hattest du nicht damals auch so ein problem mit jemandem hier, der die karte nicht deaktivieren konnte?
<uhu> das war vielleicht eh auch ich
<koegs> er war es :)
<grmls> hi
<Sysopa> hier auch mal *winke*
<Sysopa> dann frag ich hier nochmal:
<Sysopa> Sagt mal, Ihr KDE Spezis: Wacom (Bamboo Pen&Touch) ging mit händisch compilierten Treibern - nur das KDE-config-tablet ging nicht... das auch noch händisch gebaut... nun funktioniert das, aber beim Touch funktionieren keine Gesten/Mausklick Simulation mehr... irgendeine Idee?
<leszek> hi
<into`> nabend
<kooldavi> wie ist der befehl, um X neu zu starten?
<into`> ich habe gerade ein update auf 11.04 gemacht und lande nach dem neustart des updates in der konsole vom grub, da will ich ned hin (version 1.97~beta4)
<into`> muss ich da jetzt jedes mal per hand eingeben, welchen kack kernel ich booten will?
<bekks> kooldavi: sudo service gdm|kdm|xdm restart
<kooldavi> bekks: danke
<bekks> ! grub2 > into` 
<kubine>  into`: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<bekks> into`: Reparier halt deinen Grub
<jokrebel> into`: Normal merkt sich Grub das und startet das nächstes mal nach 10 sekunden autonmatisch. (Unten zählt es auch runter…)
<kooldavi> bekks: geht leider nicht :( 
<kooldavi> gdm kennt restart nicht. naja dann wohl abmelden und wieder anmelden...
<k1l_> kooldavi: seit 11.10 wird auch lightdm benutzt
<bekks> kooldavi: Guck halt nach, welchen DM du verwendest.
<kooldavi> k1l_: danke. war lightdm
<krisssss> Moin, ist es möglich Teamviewer vor der Benutzeranmeldung zu starten bei Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<bekks> Wahrscheinlich nicht.
<krisssss> hm schade!Bin schon an XRDP und vnc verzweifelt -.- und teamviewer hat schonmal funktioniert aber jetz hab ich halt das problem mit der anmeldung
<bekks> Wieso ist das so schlimm? Anmelden, teamviewer starten, fertig.
<krisssss> erfüllt ja nicht den zweck so wie ich das haben möchte! möchte ubuntu ohne monitor etc. laufen lassen und ohne anmeldung komme ich nicht da rauf !
<bekks> nxclient/nxserver.
<into`> wieso bekomme ich bei einer partition (virtuelle maschine) hd0,1 und hd0,5 angezeigt? was könnte das denn sein
<into`> grub steht derzeit auf hd0,1
<daswort> hallo, wo kann man die Tastenkombinationen strg+alt+fX ändern?
<bullgard4> into`: http://www.martin-bock.de/pc/pc-0108.html
<kubine> Title: PC: Den Bootloader GRUB installieren und konfigurieren (at www.martin-bock.de)
<into`> ich glaub ich bügel den grub einfach mit ner live-cd drüber
<into`> problem is nur, die desktop cd bootet ned ^^
<vectory> into`: im bios freischalten?
<into`> ah nu, man sollte das virtuelle bios richtig konfigurieren ^^
<vectory> oder bootet, aber nicht vollständig?
<trailhunt> Hallo, ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einem Laptop: Ich würde gerne die Zeit der Bildschirmabdunkelung einstellen. Ich verwende Oneiric mit Gnome3. Vielen Dank schonmal
<jokrebel> trailhunt: Hab zwar Unity, aber auch unter Gnome sollte das irgendwo bei den Bildschirmschoner- oder Energieverwaltungs-Einstellungen zu finden sein.
<jokrebel> +auch
<trailhunt> jokrebel: Ja, war bisher auch so, nur seit Oneiric nicht mehr
<trailhunt> da kann man nur ab und an stellen
<LupusE> hi
<dadrc> trailhunt, auf jeden Fall sollte es mit xset gehen
<trailhunt> dadrc: hm, ich versuchs mal
<trailhunt> dadrc: eine GUI wäre interessant, da der Laptop nicht mit gehört und er nur von nicht-insider bedient wird
<dadrc> hmjo, weiß gerade keins.
<dadrc> Eventuell gnometweaktool
<trailhunt> leider nein
<trailhunt> dadrc: trotzdem Danke
<daswort> --> Bildschirm , dort kann man die Dauer bis zum Umschalten einstellen, aber abdunkeln nicht direkt.
<trailhunt> mom -> test
<trailhunt> daswort: Zum Abschalten kann man die Zeit einstellen
<trailhunt> aber leider nicht zum Abdunkeln
<daswort> hätte ich das nicht geschrieben :-?
<daswort> *hatte
<trailhunt> UM
<trailhunt> :D
<into`> irgendwie check ich das ned, um grub neu zu installieren mache ich folgendes: mount /dev/sdXY /mnt usw. sdXY ist bei mir sda1, ist die platte
<into`> dann muss ich später grub-install /dev/sdX machen
<into`> wieso muss ich hier nur X angeben, also /dev/sda ?
<into`> gibt das sinn?
<trailhunt> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB
<sdx23> Nein, du sollst das X passend ersetzen.
<kubine> Title: GRUB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<into`> das ding ackere ich gerade durch trailhunt
<trailhunt> into`: Methode 3 funktioniert meistens am besten
<daswort> `pupX` soll eine GUI für xset sein. aber keine Ahnung obs hilft trailhunt 
<trailhunt> daswort: Danke werde ich mir morgen mal reinziehen
<trailhunt> Bis dann
<into`> nun funtzt alles wieder ;-)
<into`> musste doch sda angeben
<into`> irgendwie checke ich das mit den platten und partitionen in linux noch ned so ganz
<into`> sdX ist die physikalische (oder virtuelle) HDD und sdXY ist die Y'te partition auf sdX?
<sdx23> Ja.
<bullgard4> into`: sda ist die erste Festplatte. sda1 ist die erste Partition der ersten Fetplatte..
<into`> sdX is ja ne serial-ata angebundene platte, wie war nochmal die bezeichnung für ide platten?
<vectory> hd
<into`> so, von 10.10 auf 11.04 habe ich hinter mir, nu nochmal von 11.04 auf 11.10, ma schauen was es bringt ;-)
<sdx23> vectory: nicht mehr.
<vectory> ah, is jetzt auch einfach sdXY, kann sein
<Hootch> abend ich installiere grad den server 10.04 und muss ein treiber für die hdd wählen. leider ist der treiber für die platte namentlich nicht bekannt. die platte hat die kennung: sp2514n - jemand ein tip?
<bekks> Wie die Platte genau heisst spielt keinerlei Rolle.
<bekks> Und an welcher Stelle genau wählt man das denn aus? 
<Hootch> dialog "festplatte erkennen" treiber auswahl für die platte
<Hootch> die platte ist eine EIDE
<bekks> Wieso genau hast du die Experteninstallation gewählt?
<bekks> Diesen Dialog gibt es ausschliesslich dann.
<Hootch> der bios ist wohl zu alt und erkennt die platte nicht
<bekks> Dann kannst Du die Installation vergessen.
<bekks> Wenn das BIOS die Platte nicht erkennt, wird es sie nicht booten.
<sdx23> Wenn das Bios die Platte nicht erkennt, wirf sie (oder wahlweise das Mainboard) in den Müll.
<Hootch> der bios erkennt das gerät (kennung) er kann aber die zylinder und co nicht einlesen
<Hootch> ist ein 250g platte und ist wohl zu gross
<bekks> Wenn das BIOS die Platte nicht erkennt, wird es sie nicht booten.
<Hootch> also ohne bios flash keine chance?
<bekks> Richtig.
<Hootch> ist ein barebone also ohne diskette. nur usb und cdrom - geht das über usb?
<Hootch> muss doch meist ein dos sein, oder?
<bekks> Geht was über USB?
<Hootch> boot und flash des bios
<bekks> Was genau die Vorraussetzungen für ein BIOS Update sind, nennt Dir der Hersteller des Mainboards sehr ausführlich in der Dokumentation des BIOS Updates.
<Hootch> :) alter barebone .. sehr alter barebone. aber die doku sollte ich finden können
<Hootch> hab vielen dank bekks :)
<bekks> Hootch: In welchem Gehäuse der steckt ist egal. Wichtig ist das Mainboard.
<Hootch> bekks: ich suche grad :)
<dirk_> hallo zusammen, vielleicht kann mir jemand auf die sprünge helfen. 
<mrkramps> dirk_: wenn du eine frage stellst, dann könnte das passieren…
<dirk_> Problem: Anmeldung im gdm ist y z vertauscht, nach der Anmeldung ist alles ok. 
<Hootch> bekks: ich hab das mainboard gefunden, infos und coreboot.org mit bootparametern ide modes etc. .. uff mal sehen ob ich das verstehe :)
<dirk_> mrkramps: danke
<dAnjou> dirk_: ubuntu version?
<mrkramps> dirk_: sind die tasten auch auf den virtuellen terminals (z.B. strg + alt + F1) ebenfalls vertauscht?
<dirk_> dAnjou: Linux 2.6.24-29-server x86_64 Ubuntu
<dAnjou> das hab ich nich gefragt
<dAnjou> und warum is auf nem server nen gdm?
<dirk_> dAnjou: ist nicht meinder
<dirk_> dAnjou: ist nicht meiner
<dAnjou> meinste nich, dass dein außergewöhnliches setting vielleicht ne beschreibung wert wäre?
<dAnjou> und mrkramps wollte auch noch was wissen ;)
<dirk_> mrkramps: kann ich nicht sagen. komme im Moment nicht an das System
<mrkramps> dirk_: das hilft uns wenig weiter… wie soll man denn so eine fehleranalyse machen?
<dirk_> mrkramps: ist schon richtig habe aktuell nur die Infos von X -version und /etc/defdault/keyboard
<dAnjou> ich geh doch auch nich in ne werkstatt und frag, warum mein auto zuhause nich anspringt o.O
<mrkramps> dirk_: und was steht in /etc/default/keyboard ?
<dAnjou> dirk_: ein lsb_release -a hätten wir gern
<mrkramps> dAnjou: wird ein Hardy Heron sein
<dAnjou> und das kriegt keinen support mehr seit wann?
<dAnjou> server noch nen jahr .. mist ^^
<mrkramps> :P
<dirk_> mrkramps: /etc/default/keyboard  unter http://pastebin.com/c26LDXZM
<kubine> Title: duck - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dAnjou> fragt sich, ob das immer noch gilt, wenn man aus dem server einen desktop macht
<dirk_> dAnjou: da komme ich im moment nicht dran lsb_release
<dirk_> dAnjou: server & desktop... sind schöne Stichworte
<dirk_> dAnjou: was für infos währen noch wichtig, dann schaue ich morgen noch mal rein
<dAnjou> dirk_: es wär (ohne h!) gut, wenn du aktiven und unmittelbaren zugriff auf das ding hast, während (mit h!) du dir hier zugriff holst
<dAnjou> *support holst
<dirk_> dAnjou: hast schon recht, dennoch vielen Dank!
<mrkramps> dirk_: mag ein bug in gdm sein, der möglicherweise in hardy nicht mehr gefixt wurde
<mrkramps> dirk_: spontane alternative wäre einen anderen dm zu verwenden
<lordi> hey, vllt kann mir hier ja einer helfen. ich möchte meine batterie vom notebook so gut wie möglich sparen, wie kann ich das mit ubuntu erreichen?
<Fuchs> lordi: zuerst mal powertop anwerfen und gucken, was am meisten Saft braucht
<Fuchs> lordi: dann entsprechend handeln 
<lordi> ja das hab ich installiert
<lordi> nur wirklich schlau draus werd ich nicht
<Fuchs> will heissen? 
<lordi> naja, da gibts ja verschiedene reiter.unter overview wird in ms angezeigt, welche tasks wie viel cpu zeit in anspruch nehmen
<lordi> nur ein einziges (audio codec..) hat bei usage keine zeitangabe sondern 100%...
<lordi> die anderen sind <1ms
<lordi> außer xchat gerade und der firefox
<Fuchs> ach so, das ist das neue powertop
<Fuchs> okay, mit dem schrecklichen Ding kenne ich mich dann leider nicht aus, sorry
<lordi> hmmm
<lordi> schade :-/
<lordi> dann noch ne andere frage. bei mir wird nicht angezeigt, wie viel zeit ich noch zur verfügung habe. kann man das einstellen, oder liegt das am akku?
<daswort> unity?
<daswort> Version? lordi
<lordi> 11.10
<lordi> daswort, 
<lordi> ich nutze aber gnome als oberfläche
<daswort> GNOME-SHELL? gibt seit ein paar tagen eine neue Erweiterung
<daswort> auf der Seite einfach nach Aktualität sortieren
<lordi> auf welcher seite?
<daswort> Extensions.GNOME.org 
<daswort> mah Handy nervt :(
<lordi> daswort, und was genau soll mir die erweiterung bringen?
<daswort> erwartete zeit die die Batterie noch ermöglicht ... lordi
<daswort> habe wohl leider nicht alles in meiner history kannst du noch mal genauer sagen was du möchtest?
<lordi> also das nicht so wichtige war, dass bei mir oben bei der batterie nur ne prozentangabe aber keine verbleibende zeit angezeigt wird. 
<daswort> du beziehst dich doch auf den Akku ...
<lordi> ja richtig
<lordi> und das andere war, wie ich insgesamt den akku im akkubetrieb schonen kann 
<daswort> Helligkeit, funkverbindungen, hintergrunddienste minimieren oder killen
<daswort> und powertop falls Intel
<lordi> ja isn intel
<daswort> lesswatts.Ort erklärt ziemlich viel
<daswort> *.Ort
<daswort> *org
<lordi> okay danke :-) also ist das eher handarbeit?
<daswort> autocompletion spielt verrückt
<daswort> powertop2 macht aber einiges automatisch, wenn man es aktiviert
<lordi> wird so eine extension dann beim nächsten booten aktiviert?! ich kannte die seite mit den extensions gar nicht, das ist voll nützlich, danke
<lordi> ah okay, also reicht es schon allein ,wenn ich powertop in nem terminal starte?
<daswort> wir haben Wiki Artikel dazu und das Programm hat auch Nr manpage
<lordi> alles klar, sorry
<dadrc> Falls du Ubuntu 11.10 benutzt, ist auch http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/Powertop-2-0-Strom-sparen-unter-Linux-1167455.html eine ganz nette Einführung
<daswort> ich bin gerade am Handy, bin vielleicht in Bern halben Stunde am PC falls du dann noch da bist lordi
<lordi> okay daswort, mal sehen
<lordi> danke dadrc 
<daswort> g
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-07
<raar77> CompizConfig genutzt und jetzt ist alles verstellt 
<raar77> Arbeitsfläche und rechte Seite nicht mehr sichbar
<raar77> wollte die geröße der Starters anpasen 
<raar77> jetzt kann ich noch nicht einmal ein dash durchführen
<raar77> bitte um Hilfe
<raar77> bin  icjh hier richtig???
<dAnjou> raar77: is um halb 4 morgens nich ganz leicht
<dAnjou> komm mal zu humaneren zeiten wieder .. oder warte
<raar77> hhm vorher kam ich hier nicht rein habe es schwer gehabt überhaupt einen browser zu öffnen
<raar77> das wäre um wieviel Uhr
<dAnjou> weißt ja jetzt, wie es geht
<raar77> lol
<dAnjou> raar77: naja, zum beispiel wenn dein nachbar von der arbeit wiederkommt
<raar77> habe echt einen Hals und lach mich selbst aus
<raar77> haha
<raar77> hat keiner eine Ahnung
<dAnjou> es is mitten in der woche, mensch
<dAnjou> es ist einfach keiner wach um die zeit
<raar77> also die Arbeitsfläche rechts ist weg und kann auf dash nicht zugreifen
<raar77> habe durch CompizConfig einiges verstellt
<raar77> du bist doch wach
<raar77> und bist so nett und antwortest
<dAnjou> blub
<dAnjou> und jetzt?
<dAnjou> raar77: du hast übrigens nicht im ubuntuusers wiki gelesen
<raar77> naja danke dir trotzdem
<dAnjou> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz/Problembehebung#Zuruecksetzen
<kubine> Title: Problembehebung › Compiz › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<raar77> auch en du keine große hilfe bist ! schön zu wissen das man ermuntert werden kann
<dAnjou> lesen!!
<dAnjou> dann ausführen
<raar77> danke
<dAnjou> hättest du auch selbst finden können
<kooldavi> raar77: was ist denn dein problem?
<raar77> compiz
<raar77> config
<kooldavi> etwas genauer vielleicht?
<raar77> nun ist alles weg taskleiste UHR benutzer startpanel
<raar77> dash anwendungen
<raar77> geht nicht und kann kein Terminal öffnen
<kooldavi> unity?
<raar77> wollte die Startleiste mit compiz config verändern 
<kooldavi> benutzt du unity?
<raar77> Ubuntu 
<raar77> was ist gemeint unity
<raar77> unitymedia oder was
<raar77> hmm#
<kooldavi> sah dein desktop so aus? http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/59/17/unity_desktop.png
<raar77> ein moment
<raar77> so ähnlich
<raar77> ja
<kooldavi> ok: dann hier: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/56299/es-wird-keine-desktopumgebung-mehr-angezeigt.html
<kubine> Title: Es wird keine Desktopumgebung mehr angezeigt - Unity-Forum - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de (at www.ubuntu-forum.de)
<raar77> nun ist die linkeleiste weg
<raar77> wie kann ich Terminal aufrufen
<kooldavi> Alt + F2
<raar77> lol eben das geht nicht
<kooldavi> -> gnome-terminal
<raar77> kenne die Tastenkombination
<j_ack> strg+alt+T
<raar77> ich liebe dich auch das hatte nicht funktioniert aber jetzt danke!!
<raar77> war schon am zweifeln
<raar77> 1000 DAnk
<pangolin> ppq: can you please join #ubuntu-irc ?
<ppq> pangolin: sure
<pangolin> thank you
<pangolin> ppq: thank you very much for taking the time to explain :)
<ppq> pangolin: you're welcome. it's not the first time userman demands some extra expenditure
<pangolin> I can tell that they are a special user :)
 * pangolin is out
<Fussel0> moin
<Fussel0> gibt es eine möglichkeit aus nem stick noch einen stick zu machen, ohne das image nochmal zu ziehen, wenn man es nichtmehr hat?
<sash_> Ehm. Du hast einen fertigen Ubuntu-USB-Stick, der funktioniert und brauchst noch einen?
<sash_> Wenn ja: Kopier den einfach mit dd rüber. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd
<kubine> Title: dd › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fussel0> jup, der jetzige ist n 2gb live, und ich will einen persistender, oder wie sich das schümpft
<sash_> Ok, den kannst du da, soweit ich weiß, nicht einfach so draus machen. Das muss wohl bei der Installation gemacht werden. Vielleicht steht aber hier was dazu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB_-_persistente_Installation
<kubine> Title: Live-USB - persistente Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fussel0> sash_: sowas geht eigentlich mit dem startmedienersteller
<sash_> Ja, aber du hast ja kein Image mehr. Das brauchst du doch normalerweise, um den Stick zu erstellen, oder geht das mittlerweile schon aus nem laufenden System heraus?
<Fussel0> äh…
<Fussel0> sash_: deshalb ja meine frage
<Fussel0> ich hoff mal mit dem dd funktioniert das
<Fussel0> so, mangels usb-buchsen muss ich nu mal off
<nahab> hi was muss ich im terminal eingeben um heraus zu finden welchen wlantreiber /Netzwerktreiber ubuntu installiert hat
<Judge> Moin :)
<nahab> Judge, moin
<nahab> sorry, bin nebenbei am googlen, aber ich finde nicht wie ich heraus bekomme welchen wlantreiber ich habe (grafiktreiber finde ich 1000 artikel) ...hiiilfeeee
<deem> nahab: lsmod vermute ich mal
<nahab> danke
<deem> bitte
<nahab> ipw2100 hatte ich schon herausgefunden, aber was kann ich damit anfangen?
<deem> was willst du denn damit anfangen?
<nahab> ich will wissen, was ubuntu für ein wlan und ethernettreiber benutzt, weil ich nebenbei andere linux ausprobieren will, wo die treiber nicht automatisch installiert sind
<nahab> ich weiß jetzt, das ubuntu einen Intel 2100 wireless benutzt, aber was für einen ethernettreiber? wie komme ich da deauf?
<deem> ich glaube ethernet ist mittlerwiele schon so standard, dass das vernachlässigbar ist, oder hast du ein konkretes beispiel, wo das nicht funktionierte
<deem> ?
<nahab> deem, ich probier mal was...danke erstmal :-)
<Alasia> morgen, OpenVPN unter ubuntu zickt bei mir im moment rum: http://pastebin.com/55mxZjDW
<kubine> Title: # openvpn --config /etc/openvpn/client.conf Wed Mar 7 09:16:01 2012 OpenVPN 2 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Alasia> jemand eine idee wo der fehler liegen könnte?
<deem> Alasia: zeile 35-40. ist doch selbsterklärend
<Alasia> deem: wenn ich aber ein netstat -r mache, existieren die routen eben nicht
<deem> Alasia: http://superuser.com/questions/147412/openvpn-ubuntu-10-04-client-cant-connect-to-server-linux-route-add-comman da beschreibt jemand, das gleiche problem. er hat es dann mit dem network-manager gemacht
<kubine> Title: vpn - OpenVPN - Ubuntu 10.04 - Client Cant Connect to Server - Linux Route Add Command Failed - Super User (at superuser.com)
<deem> Alasia: kannst du mal die ausgabe von "ifconfig" hier nopasten?
<deem> bzw "sudo ifconfig"
<Alasia> http://pastebin.com/9JjqHR7W
<kubine> Title: ifconfig eth0 Link encap:Ethernet Hardware Adresse 00:25:b3:c8:27:2e - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Alasia> http://pastebin.com/aAjFwyB1
<kubine> Title: netstat -r Kernel-IP-Routentabelle Ziel Router Genmask - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<deem> Alasia: hast du gerade eine vpn verbindung offen?
<Alasia> nein
<deem> geht das tun device weg, wenn du dein openvpn beendest?
<Alasia> nein, das bleibt
<deem> hm.. das sollte weggehen
<deem> deshalb vermutlich die file exist meldung
<Alasia> mit UDP würde es anscheinend gehen, aber kann ich nicht einsetzen da ich gezwungen bin über ein proxy zu gehen
<Alasia> es sei denn ich könnte den server so einstellen das er auf UDP und TCP hört
<deem> baut der mit udp nut eine verbindung auf oder kannst du damit auch daten schicken?
<Alasia> ich kann auch damit daten schicken
<Alasia> und den proxy dahinter verwenden
<Alasia> das ist die ausgabe bei TCP http://pastebin.com/YTPDsewL
<kubine> Title: Wed Mar 7 09:38:01 2012 OPTIONS IMPORT: timers and/or timeouts modified Wed Ma - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<deem> startest du openvpn eigentlich mit sudo?
<Alasia> ja
<deem> das steht das nämlich in deinem ersten paste nicht
<deem> # openvpn --config /etc/openvpn/client.conf
<Alasia> hatte zuvor sudo -s
<Alasia> habs noch mal getestet, tun device ist da, egal ob vpn aktiv oder nicht. per udp funktioniert es, per tcp nicht
<deem> liegt vermutlich an dem schon vorhanden tun device. schau mal, dass du das ding los wirst
<Alasia> wie werd ich das am besten los?
<deem> das kann ich dir nicht sagen. vielleicht mit ifconfig
<deem> oder mal den netzwerk dienst neustarten
<Alasia> okay. das mit der GUI für openVPN vergess ich erstmal, der debmirror von ubuntu ist auf der blacklist vom proxy -.-
<Alasia> TCP/UDP: Closing socket 
<Alasia> das kam nachdem das VPN 15sek bestand
<Alasia> deem: ist es evtl möglich den server so zu konfigurieren das er TCP und UDP verbindungen annehmen kann?
<shisma> hallo
<shisma> kann mir jemand einen umts stick empfehlen der gut unter ubuntu läuft?
<koegs> !hcl > shisma, schau mal hier
<kubine>  shisma, schau mal hier: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<koegs> persönlich hab ich da keine erfahrung :)
<shisma> kenne mich garnicht mit sowas aus. wie heißt sowas?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank/Verbindungen#UMTS
<kubine> Title: Verbindungen › Hardwaredatenbank › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> ich denke da hat man schon ne gute auswahl
<koegs> shisma: alternativ könntest du über mobile UMTS-Router nachdenken, die spannen dann direkt einen WLAN Access Point auf
<koegs> keine Hardware-Probleme mit Ubuntu und man kann mit mehreren Geräten gleichzeitig surfen
<shisma> super danke
<shisma> aber du hast sowas nochnie benutzt?
<koegs> wir haben in der firma einen mobilen UMTS/WLAN-Router von Vodafone, der geht gut, aber das wäre was für #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<shisma> ich wollte sowas für meinen vater besorgen und mit vergewissern dass es nicht zu kompliziert zu bedienen ist unter ubuntu
<shisma> mit => mich
<koegs> shisma: hm, mit den Sticks muss man halt den Network Manager bedienen, die UMTS/WLAN Router haben den Charme "Einschalten, fertig", der Client verbindet sich nur mit dem WLAN
<shisma> und wenn ich den network manager einmal konfiguriert hab gehts doch aber oder?
<koegs> ich denke schon, da muss man dann afaik auch mehr oder weniger nur auf "Verbinden" klicken, also keine Hexenkunst
<shisma> ok, ich denke das schafft er
<shisma> danke :)
<tic66> Hallo, ich möchte auf meinem Ubuntu11.10 (4gb ram, 2x2,5ghz, amd64) ein winxp und win7 emulieren um ein paar Programme darauf zu testen. Laut wiki Artikel gibts ja nen haufen Lösungen. Welche halbwegs perfomante Lösung kann man mir da empfehlen?
<LetoThe2nd> eigentlich gibts für normal-user nur virtualbox.
<PopeJob> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Virtualisierung
<kubine> Title: Virtualisierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tic66> vor 2 jahren hab ich mal auf nem älteren Rechner qemu + winxp getestet, es war aber ein graus damit zu arbeiten
<PopeJob> virtualbox un vmware sind recht einfach einzurichten ... aber sonderlich performativ waren die auf meiner kiste nicht .. arthlon 5200+ x2 64er
<tic66> ums einrichten gehs mir nicht, das ist mir egal, hauptsache man muss bei jedem klick nicht 2 sek warten bis was reagiert
<koegs> tic66: kvm (bzw. qemu) sind auch ne option, aber fürs einfache Handling würde ich auch Virtualbox empfehlen, Performance ist ausreichend
<tic66> alles klar, dann probier ichs mal
<tic66> koegs: funktioniert kvm unter amd64? im wiki steht nämlich immer was von x86 bei kvm und qemu
<koegs> x86 bezieht sich hier auf die prozessor-architektur, genau genommen ist amd64 nämlich x86-amd64
<koegs> soll heissen mit arm-cpus würde das nicht gehen
<koegs> guck einfach ob die Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind
<tic66> ah ok
<fachher> Hallo
<krisss> hallo,hat einer erfahrung mit xrdp gemacht?
<deem> !frag > krisss 
<kubine>  krisss: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<krisss> kubine: naja mein problem ist, das ich die Anleitungen durchgehe so wie sie beschrieben sind und es dann doch nicht funktioniert ! Würde gerne wissen ob das auch wirklich mit Ubuntu 11.10 so richtig funktioniert!
<deem> !bot > krisss 
<kubine>  krisss: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<krisss> ^^
<deem> !wf > krisss 
<kubine>  krisss: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<deem> use _ALL_ hte bot shortcuts :D
<Guest6593> Mahlzeit Gemeinde! Betrifft "HUD" in Unity: Ist das jetzt Bestandteil oder nicht? Das ppa ist leer und die Alt-Taste in meinem Pangolin blendet mir ein Menü im oberen Panel ein. Kann man das aktivieren oder nachinstallieren?
<Guest6593> also das HUD
<deem> Guest6593: kannst du damit bitte nach #ubuntu-de+1 gehen? danke
<Guest6593> demm: sorry, mach ich
<deem> ich heiße auch nicht demm... warum meint immer jeder ich würde so heißen? oO
<Guest6593> DEEM: ARGH! Ich bitte vielmals um Verzeihung! Der Vertipper ist mir gestern schon ständig passiert, da hab ich's aber bemerkt... ;)
<deem> ich hab hier ein fujitsu lifebook e781 mit ubuntu 11.10. gerade frisch installiert, allerdings kann ich nur den trackpoint nutzen und nicht das touchpad, was dazu führt, da der trackpoint keine eigenen maustasten hat, ich nicht klicken kann. mauszeiger bewegen geht, aber sonst nichts. das touchpad funktioniert komplett gar nicht. das notebook scheint auch keinen hardware schalter zu haben oder eine fn-kombination mit der man zwischen trackpoint ...
<deem> ... und touchpad wechseln kann
<koegs> deem: was sagt lsusb?
<mrkramps> und xinput list
<deem> koegs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/872857/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<deem> mrkramps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/872858/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mrkramps> deem: er erkennt zumindest ein synaptic touchpad
<deem> mrkramps: das kann auch der trackpoint sein
<mrkramps> deem: dem wird vermutlich auch so sein…
<roogy> hallo!
<roogy> mein Ubuntu 11.10 hat nach dem Login erstmal minutenlang lähmenden HDD-IO, geht laut iotop vom  gnome-settings-daemon und dropbox aus... Gibt's da nen Trick, um das zu vermeiden (klar muss  indiziert werden, aber das legt alles lahm)?
<deem> das problem ist nur, dass die maustesten zu dem toucpad gehören und der trackpoint die mitbenutzt. das touchpad scheint aber komplett deaktiviert zu sien
<mrkramps> deem: start mal das modul psmouse neu
<mrkramps> sudo rmmod psmouse; sudo modprobe psmouse
<deem> o_O jetzt gehts plötzlich
<mrkramps> deem: benutzt du autologin?
<deem> nein
<deem> das ding ist auch komplett frisch installiert
<mrkramps> ok, hast du in lightdm mal einen moment gewartet bis du dich eingeloggt hast… ich muss im moment immer ein paar sekunden warten bis mein trackpoint erkannt wird
<deem> der trackpoint wurde ja erkannt. nur das touchpad nicht, aber nein ich hab mich direkt angemeldet, als der lightdm kam
<mrkramps> deem: also das ding ist, dass das touchpad der lifebooks scheinbar als ps/2 maus erkannt wird
<mrkramps> siehe auch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/838105
<kubine> Title: Bug #838105 “'Synaptics TouchPad V7.2' incorrectly detected as P...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<deem> dagegen ist ja erstmal nichts einzuwenden
<deem> solange es tut
<mrkramps> den tipp mit dem modul habe ich hier her https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/230622
<kubine> Title: Bug #230622 “Lifebook S7010 touchpad is not recognized as touchp...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<deem> mrkramps: danke. hab ich direkt mal in unserem firmenwiki dokumentiert :D
<mrkramps> deem: das mit den bugs auf launchpad ist 'ne verdammt praktische sachen ;)
<deem> naja. das es bugs sind nicht wirklich, aber das sie schon bekannt sind schon. dann unternimmt vielleicht mal jemand was ;D
<mrkramps> deem: eigentlich sollte das soviel heissen wie http://www.gidf.de/ - so als kleiner seitenhieb =P
<kubine> Title: Google ist dein Freund (at www.gidf.de)
<kooldavi> hab mich die letzten zwei tage mal etwas mehr mit powertop beschäftigt. mir ist aufegefallen, dass "Audio codec hwC0D0: Realtek" immer auf 100% steht und dass ich im schnitt um die 450 wakeups/sec habe, was meines erachtens nach sehr viel ist. 
<kooldavi> weiß jemand, was ich da machen kann?
<bekks> Die Musik abschalten.
<kooldavi> bekks: musik ist aus.
<kooldavi> selbst, wenn ich den ton mute, ist es immer noch auf 100%
<bekks> Das schaltet auch nur die Lautsprecher aus, und nicht den Codec.
<bekks> Läuft irgendwas anderes über die Lautsprecher? Radio oder sonstwas?
<kooldavi> bekks: nein. läuft gar nichts darüber. kein prozess benutzt den codec
<bekks> Dann entlade das Modul doch mal.
<kooldavi> wie denn? *peinlich*
<bekks> rmmod
<kooldavi> das gibt's nicht. während ich hier geschrieben habe ist es aus der liste verschwunden. 
<kooldavi> bekks: meinst du ich soll das modul entladen und wieder neu laden?
<bekks> Jetzt nicht mehr.
<bekks> Das Problem hat sich doch laut deiner Aussage erledigt.
<kooldavi> nein ich meine, wenn es wieder auftritt :)
<kooldavi> naja jetzt bleibt nur noch das problem mit den vielen wakeups.
<Tylopilus> Hi
<Tylopilus> Hat einer von euch schon Ubuntu auf Samsungs Ultrabook probiert?
<sdx23> Tylopilus: Am besten einfach die konkrete Frage fragen. Für Hardwareberatung im Allgemeinen dagegen wäre #ubuntu-de-offtopic geeigneter.
<Tylopilus> Alles klar, danke
<manu--> habe ein problem mit der ubuntu-cd (10.04): sie weigert sich auf einem laptop zu booten: ahci is aus, es kommt auch der sprachwahl screen und die ganzen verschienden bootoptionen. geh ich dann ohne "quiet" und "splash" weiter zum boot, bricht der einfach ohne fehlermeldung ab und der laptop bootet neu.
<k1l> welche hardware ist da verbaut?
<manu--> pentium dual CPU 2 GHZ, vista, n dvd laufwerk "slimtype DVD A DS8A2S- (PS) und als festplatte (?) FUJITSU MHZ2320BH G2- (PM)
<manu--> 4096MB RAM
<manu--> mehr kann ich nich sagen, is nich meiner, komm nur ins bios
<manu--> kannst du damit was anfangen?
<k1l> hmm, gute frage. ist das vlt nen 64bit ubuntu und nur ne 32bit cpu? ist die cd in ordnung (md5sum)? ist die hardware in ordnung? geht nen aktuelles ubuntu 11.10? mal nen live-usb-stick probiert? zieht das laufwerk zu viel strom? 
<k1l> das kann im moment so ziemlich alles sein
<k1l> manu--: welcher laptop ist das genau?
<manu--> samsung np-r510h
<manu--> also allgemein r510
<k1l> manu--: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu-CD_Problembehebung  geh mal hier die möglichkeiten durch
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu-CD Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> zur not wie gesagt mal nen stick probieren oder die 11.10 oder die alternate cd
<manu--> hab ich ja schon probiert: ahci ausgeschaltet, quiet und splasch gelöscht ind er hoffnung ne fehlermeldung zu bekommen, und nomodeset
<deem> ich bekomme seit ich xfce installiert habe in thunar immer folgende fehlermeldung, wenn ich versuche ~ anzeigen zu lassen "Fehler beim Untersuchen der Datei /home/dennis/.gvfs mit fstat(): Der Socket ist nicht verbunden." Nach einem Neustart funktioniert es immer für einige Zeit, aber irgendwann kommt dann eben dieser Fehler. Wenn ich versuche mit "ls ~/.gvfs" in den Ordner zu schauen kommt: "ls: Zugriff auf .gvfs nicht möglich: Der Socket ist ...
<manu--> mit der alternate kann ich ja nur installn oder?
<deem> ... nicht verbunden"
<manu--> weil ich will eig nur starten und daten sichern.. aber es geht leider nix mehr
<k1l> manu--: ja, die alternate hat keine live version
<k1l> manu--: ist denn die hardware überhaupt in ordnung? o_O
<bekks> deem: .gvfs wird vom gnome virtual file system benutzt und man soll da auch nicht drin rumsurfen :)
<deem> bekks: ich surf da ja nicht drin rum. thunar will da irgendwas von, wenn er versucht mein home zu öffnen
<manu--> der pc lief angeblich gut bis aviraupdate. dann immer langsamer und nachm neustart geht gar nix mehr. also denk ich dasss die hardware i. o. is
<bekks> Ja, thunar macht ein fstat darauf.
<bekks> manu--: du kannst eine x-beliebige andere CD dafür nehmen. z.B. SysRescueCD.
<deem> bekks: das ist mir schon klar, aber warum kann thunar nach einem neustart problemlos ~ anzeigen und nach einer gewissen zeit, wegen eben dieser fehlermeldung nicht mehr?
<bekks> deem: Mountest Du in der Zwischenzeit irgendwas?
<manu--> okay, ich probiers mal damit. danke. hat das ne gui oder is das mit befehlszeile?
<deem> bekks: nein. danach nicht mehr. meine mounts werden eigentlich schon beim booten über die fstab eingebunden
<bekks> manu--: beides. :)
<deem> bekks: wenn ich "fusermount -u ~/.gvfs" ausführe scheint das problem temporär gelöst zu sein. die frage bleibt aber, warum schmeißt der nach einer undefinierten zeit diese fehlermeldung?
<manu--> hallo, ich hab jz die sysrescuecd ausprobiert, aber wenn ich ein "existing linux system installed on cd" booten will, versucht der /dev/sda1 bis /dev/sda3 zu mounten und schaffts nich
<manu--> meldung: "cannot find device with /sbin/init. Retrying..."
<manu--> was kann ich da machen? warum braucht der das überhaupt wenn er von cd bootet?
<bekks> Du sagst dem doch, er soll von Festplatte booten.
<bekks> Boote von CD und nicht von Platte.
<manu--> hö? der soll doch das system von der cd booten?
<bekks> Du sagst doch, er soll von "existing linux system on harddisk" booten.
<manu--> ne, "existing system already installed on cd" war meine wahl
<manu--> mom ich machs nommal
<bekks> Die SysRescCD hat keinen solchen Menüpunkt, und jetzt wird es OT.
<bekks> ! ot > manu-- 
<kubine>  manu--: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<manu--> hmkay, sry
<fahzt> d
<raar77> hi
<raar77> nutze Ubuntu 11.10 und habe dieses Blöde Compiz problem
<raar77> das heißt unter den kennern meine Arbeitsfläche ist weg Benutzer, Uhr usw. Ich öfne das Terminal uinter strg+ alt +t
<raar77> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz/Problembehebung#Zuruecksetzen 
<kubine> Title: Problembehebung › Compiz › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<raar77> hat auch nicht geholfen hängt sich auf
<raar77> mit was kann ich das dash starten
<raar77> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz rm -rf ~/.compiz 
<raar77> hallo kommt was hilfreiches
<ben1u> wie kann es zu diesem Unity Problem?
<raar77> ich habe compizinstalliert und wollte diesen Linken balken verkleinern! Plötzlich war alles weg das heißt der Balken die Arbeitsfläche usw
<raar77> durch diese Würfeloptin
<raar77> momentan erreiche ich das internet über die HIlfe option in der Taskleiste
<raar77> und das Terminal üner Strg alt t
<jokrebel> raar77: Nue gestartet hast aber schon?
<raar77> das heißt Ich brauch ein Befehl für terminal damit alles so ist wie vor der installation
<raar77> ja neugestartet usw schon alles probiert+
<ben1u> raar77: versuch hiermit: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/FAQ#Unity-zuruecksetzen
<kubine> Title: FAQ › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<raar77> was Ich nicht möchte ist ubuntu neu insatlieren 
<raar77> weil meine Blöde Wlan karte schwer zu config ist
<raar77> und ich keine möl. über wlan habe
<ben1u> beachte den Wikilink von mir und setze so unity zurück
<raar77> danke dir erst einmal bi schon auf der seite beiom lesen
<raar77> ist weg 2 oder weg 1 zu empfehlen bei meiner situation
<ben1u> raar77: probiere es doch Schritt für Schritt aus und starte nach jedem Schritt neu
<raar77> Benlu 1000 Dank hat schon bei dem ersten Schritt funktioniert+
<ben1u> :-)
<raar77> erst mal so ein weissen besitzen als Noob hat man es nicht leicht
<k1l_> raar77: und dann spiele bitte nicht mehr mit dem ccsm rum, wenn du nicht weisst, was du da tust. nutze das myunity dafür
<raar77> manchmal hae Ich ein Verzehrtes Bild auf meinem Desktop
<raar77> das war auch der Grund wieso ich Compiz genutzt hatte
<Judge> Bye @ all! :)
<soc> hi
<soc> ich hab folgende fehlermeldung: "/local/usr/bin/makemkvcon: error while loading shared libraries: libmakemkv.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<soc> die so-datei liegt wie erwartet in /local/usr/lib
<soc> wie kann ich das problem beheben?
<soc> LD_PRELOAD?
<aljoscha> Hallo! Ich nutze auf meinem Server Ubuntu 10.04 und habe irgendwie meine root Rechte in Gnome verloren. Ich kann immer noch mit sudo und gksu alles als root ausführen, aber z.B. nicht mehr in der Systemverwaltung die Benutzerrechte über die GUI bearbeiten. Auch bekomme ich beim Versuch die cdrom einzuhängen die Meldung 'Not authorized'... Woran könnte das liegen? Letzteres ist übrigens für keinen User mehr möglich, ob
<aljoscha> wohl es für sie auch gehen sollte.
<LupusE> hi
<raar77> hi
<raar77> Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV410 
<raar77> beim starten des Rechners ist immer eine Farbniger Balken
<raar77> und manchmal ist das Bild verzehrt verschwommen könnte man sagen wie schnee
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu ganz genau?
<raar77> 11.10
<raar77> ocelot
<raar77> oneric
<raar77> kommt noch was
<raar77> ist geduldig und wartet#
<raar77> habe ein Grafikdriver problem
<raar77> keine Tips für mich
<raar77> Ubuntu11.10
<deem> !geduld > raar77 
<kubine>  raar77: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<raar77> OHH danke
<Uhu> Proprietären Treiber installieren?
<k1l_> raar77: welche graka ist das denn genau? zeig mal die entsprechende zeile aus dem lspci (oder die ganze ausgabe in einen nopaste)
<spidertux> woran könnte es denn liegen, dass ccsm meine einstellungen nicht übernimmt?
<raar77> rahman@LinuxLAP:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T890 Host Bridge 00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T890 Host Bridge 00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T890 Host Bridge 00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T890 Host Bridge 00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T890 Host Bridge 00:00.5 PIC: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T890 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller 00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Tec
<raar77> wie geht ein Nopaste
<raar77> war das so richtig
<Fussel> tach
<magerquark> nope, alles falsch
<raar77> ja wie dann
<magerquark> nopaste heisst eben es gerade nicht in den chat zu pasten
<raar77> shit
<raar77> wo dann
<magerquark> hier hinein: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<magerquark> und dann im chat verlinken
<Fussel> wie kann ich auf die restlichen 28gb von meinem stick zugreifen bei ner persistender instalation?
<koegs> Fussel: Partition anlegen?
<Fussel> koegs, danke, ich schau mal
<raar77> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406322/
<kubine> Title: Grafik probleme › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<raar77> so richtig
<magerquark> raar77, jep, so ist es richtig
<Fussel> hrhr, benutzer stick aushängen wollen ist n bösses fail :D
<raar77> linux echt schwer wenn man ein noob ist
<raar77> ;-)
<magerquark> raar77, naja die lernkurve ist steil
<Oins> Im möchte gerne auf einem entfernten PC ein Programm via ssh im screen laufen lassen. Dazu habe ich ssh -f -i my.key 'screen meinprogramm' gestartet. Als Fehler erhalte ich dann Must be connected to a terminal. Was für Alternativen hab ich?
<Oins> Vom Prinzip soll folgendes automatisch passieren. Login -> Screen -> Programm starten -> detachen -> logout
<bekks> -f weglassen.
<ppq> ohne davon ahnung zu haben: fehlt da nicht der host?
<Oins> selbe meldung: Must be connected to a terminal.
<Oins> ppq: jup, hab ich vergessen zu tippen, steht natürlich auc hda. user@host
<bekks> wenn du dich ganz normal einloggst, kannst du dann screen deinprogramm ausführen?
<Oins> bekks: jup, das geht. hab eine bash geschrieben in der "#!/bin/bash \n screen meineprog " drin steht. wenn ich die manuell starte klappt es.
<bekks> Das ist wieder was anderes.
<bekks> funktioniert ssh user@host "screen meinprogramm"?
<Oins> nope
<Oins> ah ok, hab den fehler gefunden... 
<Oins> es muss noch ein screen -d -m meinprogramm als parameter mit dran
<mario_> Hallo?
<Wedelviech> hallo
<mario_> wo bin ich hier ??
<Frickelpit> steht im topic
<Wedelviech> Im internet
<mario_> lach na super.....hab ubuntu installiert und Gnome und nun bin ich in einem chat ohne das ich mich angemeldet habe .......ups
<k1l_> !irc > mario_ 
<kubine>  mario_: Informationen zu IRC finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC
<mario_> danke ich schau mal
<thosch97> hallo
<thosch97> ich hab ein problem mit X11, genauergesagt will ich den bildschirm an einen anderen port stecken
<thosch97> xrandr --auto (auch mit --output HDMI) funktioniert nicht, wahrscheinlich weil ich den proprietären nvidia-treiber habe
<k1l_> warum stellst du das dann nicht mit dem nvidia settings dings ein?
<thosch97> im gui-tool von nvidia kann ich nur den derzeit angeschlossenen bildschirm confen
<thosch97> und wenn ich ihn umstecke hab ich kein bild und auch kein bildschirm für den ursprünglichen port
<ppq> thosch97: in dem fall könntest du dir disper mal angucken
<thosch97> ok, ma schaun
<thosch97> hmm…
<thosch97> muss ich disper als root ausführen?
<daswort> kann man der zsh sagen sie soll sondertasten filtern wenn sie nur  "[[A" oder ähnlich ausgeben?
<jokrebel> CasW: Alles klar mit Deiner Verbindung?
<dAnjou> jokrebel: führst du strichliste? ^^
<CasW> Ja, aber nicht mit mein pidgin ;) Aber jetzt ist es wieder gut.
<CasW> (Sorry für alle joins)
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Springt halt ins Auge, wenn in ner halben Stunde fast keiner was sagt, aber <--> CasW ca. 10 mal zu lesen ist. Da fragt man dann schon mal @CasW: dann is ja gut ;-)
<lila_> server/ irc.debian.org
<Oins> Hallo. Ich hab folgenden Cronjob Eintrag: "5 8-19 * * * befehl parameter". Ist das so korrekt, wenn ich möchte, dass jeden Tag um fünf Min. nach ein Job ausgeführt wird, aber nur zwischen 8 und 19 uhr. Also 08:05, 09:05,...19:05 
<tic66> Hallo ich habe Ubuntu11.10 mit Gnome3. Wie kann ich im Programmstartmenü von Gnome die Einträge abändern?
<daswort> tic66, gib mal "ala" IN DIE sUCHE EIN
<ppq> ich weiß nicht, ob das so auch für gnome3 gilt, aber dieser artikel ist auf jeden fall einen blick wert:
<ppq> !menue > tic66
<kubine>  tic66: Informationen zu Menue finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Menue
<kooldavi> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich bei amarok last.fm radio hören kann?
<Fuchs> links auf Internet Dienste, dann Last.Fm 
<Fuchs> muss dazu in den Einstellungen aktiviert und konfiguriert sein 
<Fuchs> und man braucht einen Account, Irrtum vorbehalten 
<kooldavi> Fuchs: hab ich alles gemacht. kann auch das radio zur playlist hinzufügen, nur spielt amarok es nicht ab
<Fuchs> dann ->  #amarok 
<Fuchs> (englisch, wobei es ein paar Deutsche und Schweizer da hat) 
<kooldavi> danke
<Azrooth> hey
<Azrooth> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich mit wget swf dateien von websites saugen kann, also flash videos?
<sash_> Azrooth: wget ist da der unbequemste Weg überhaupt. Empfehlen würde ich den VideoDownloadHelper von Firefox. Alles Andere ist viel Aufwand und tut weh.
<Azrooth> sash_ aber videodownloadhelper findet das video nicht, oder ich benutz das ding falsch
<sash_> Wenns um youtube gehen sollte: youtube-dl
<sash_> Azrooth: Gib mir mal ne URL, wenns geht.
<Azrooth> geht leider nicht, weil es in einem passwort geschützten bereich ist
<Azrooth> du könntest es aber mal mit freien videos auf www.lecturio.de versuchen. die benutzen dasselbe system
<sash_tmp> Azrooth: Hab grad IRC-Probleme. Ich hab noch deine letzte Antwort nach meinem Kram gelesen, irgendwas mit passwortgeschützt. Kam danach noch was?
<Azrooth> ja
<Azrooth> [00:20:33] <Azrooth> du könntest es aber mal mit freien videos auf www.lecturio.de versuchen. die benutzen dasselbe system
<sash_tmp> ok
<bernard__> hallo
<sash_tmp> Azrooth: An sich kannst du den Quellcode der Seite nach der .swf durchsuchen, wenn du Glück hast, steht die da so und dann mit wget --user=<foo> --password=<bar> URL probieren. Wenn das .htaccess-Auth sein sollte. Aber ich schau mal eben.
<Azrooth> sash_tmp: glaube, das ging nicht. hatte ich mal versucht, aber ich glaube, er zeigt die swf dateien im quellcode nicht richtig an
<titolino> ich habe schon mindestens 20 seiten durchsucht und habe keine lösung für mein problem gefunden. und da dachte ich, ich traue mich mal hierher. hat hier jemand zeit und nerven mir zu helfen?
<floogy_> ~/.bashrc
<floogy_> yeah, sorry
<floogy_> öost focus
<floogy_> *lost
<sash_tmp> Azrooth: Ja, hab grad mal eben nachgesehen. Ist bestimmt möglich. Eventuell mit rtmpdump, aber mir auf jeden Fall zuviel für jetzt. Und eventuell macht die Passwort-Authentifikation das Ganze noch wesentlich schwieriger. Ist auf jeden Fall kein einfaches Thema. 
<sash_tmp> floogy_: Frag einfach doch erstmal.
<Azrooth> sash_tmp: achso, hmm, schade. aber danke schon mal
<floogy_> :P
<Azrooth> sash_tmp: wie geht das denn mit rtmpdump?
<floogy_> Hi, I'm floogy
<floogy_> Ich will meine bashrc gegen #bug 529590 editieren...
<sash_tmp> Azrooth: Genau das ist es ja. Das Ganze an sich ist schon recht unangenehm frickelig. Ich hab das ne Weile genutzt, um an Videos von Arte und so ranzukommen, indem ich xml-Files runtergeladen und mir darin die URLs gesucht habe usw., aber die scheinen da schon Wert drauf zu legen, dass man das nicht einfach so runterladen kann bei der Seite, die du da verlinkt hattest.
<sash_tmp> floogy_: URL zu dem Bug?
<floogy_> Leider bin ich in das xchat-Fenster gekommen, währent des tippens...Was mach ich nun?
<Azrooth> mist
<floogy_> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=529590
<kubine> Title: #529590 - mc: changing directories floods history with cd "`printf "%b" ... - Debian Bug report logs (at bugs.debian.org)
<sash_tmp> Azrooth: Ich schau mal mit firebug eben.
<Azrooth> danke, bitte mach dir keinen stress
<sash_tmp> Nee, nee.
<titolino> hm, na dann einfach mal ins blaue: ich habe einen urigen laptop. mit VESA: 6330 (SiS?) GPU. An diesen habe ich einen externen LCD angehängt. Nun spiegelt ubuntu das bild doch leider werden die monitore nicht richtig erkannt bzw. als einer angsehen. wie n cden primären ausschalten damit nur der externe läuft? 
<floogy_> sash_tmp, echo "export HISTCONTROL=ignoreboth" >> ~/.bashrc
<sash_tmp> floogy_: Hab ich drin, ich nutz aber mc nicht. Sollte aber funktionieren, wobei bei mir neuerdings auch einiges rumzickt in der bash_history
<floogy_> Ichnhatte bislang nur ignoredups drin.
<sash_tmp> Azrooth: Ja, sieht widerlich aus. Mit firebug finde ich eine .xml (application_context.xml), in der eine weitere xml steht, (lecture_info.xml), in der dann ein rtmp-Stream verlinkt ist. Machbar, aber für mich nicht um die Uhrzeit. Wenn du da ein paar Tage warten würdest und dann ein bis zwei Tage Zeit für hättest, könnten wir da nächste Woche mal nach schauen.
<Azrooth> sash_tmp: das wär genial
<Azrooth> danke
<sash_tmp> Azrooth: Dann komm einfach rein, hilighte mich und mit Glück bin ich da und wir machen das. Kann nächste Woche terminlich noch nicht so ganz abschätzen.
<Azrooth> ok, werd ich tun
<Azrooth> danke
<sash_tmp> Also, den sash_ dann hilighten.
<sash_tmp> Wobei das mit dem Passwortschutz noch fies werden könnte, mit Glück sind die aber dumm ;)
<sash_tmp> titolino: Kann man das nicht normalerweise über die Display-Einstellungen der entsprechenden grafischen Oberfläche machen?
<titolino> dort erkennt er die beiden bildschirme ja nur als einen. und die erkennung schlägt fehl
<sash_tmp> Ja, Sis ist da so ne Sache…
<sash_tmp> Kann ich dir leider nicht bei helfen. Morgen über Tag nochmal reinschauen.
<titolino> ok, danke
<sash_> So, und dann bin ich auch mal weg.
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-08
<floogy_> Angenommen eine Daten-Festplatte (nicht System) streikt, wird sie sämtliche Prozesse  verlangsamen und den system load in die Höhe treiben?
<k1l_> ja, weil sie mit io-error rumspammt
<floogy_> ok, danke, das ist es dann.
<floogy_> Auch ein perl prozess von watchlog allozierte 2.3GB RAM, ich nehme an der spam.
<floogy_> *logwatch
<k1l_> schau dir halt mal an, wie groß die logs sind. dmesg und syslog z.b.
<floogy_> ~900MB messages
<floogy_> Werden auch die interfacesheruntergeschraubt? z.B. von dma auf PIO00
<floogy_> Jedenfalls gehhr load >30, nun 12 o.ä.. Werde mal rebooten.t hier nix me
<floogy_> selbst tippen...
<k1l_> !away > th3cli3nt|OFF 
<kubine>  th3cli3nt|OFF: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<exoplanet> warum eigentlich? Weil kenner die Meldungen filtert?
<exoplanet> +i
<dAnjou> spammt, juckt keinen, erzeugt ungewollte aufmerksamkeit
<k1l_> und gerade anfänger überfordert es massiv
<exoplanet> Für Anfänger, das gefällt mir…
<ben1u> was muss ich bei der Live CD bzw. USB als Bootoption schreiben damit das Live System in deutsch startet?
<dAnjou> o.O
<dAnjou> du kriegst doch neuerdings immer nen auswahldialog
<exoplanet> Welche hast du denn geladen ben1u 
<exoplanet> ?
<ben1u> dAnjou: ja schon aber ich habe diesen fehler: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB#Probleme
<kubine> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben1u> da muss ich help eintippen und zweimal Enter drücken dann startet er das Live System aber in English
<ben1u> kann ich live lang=de tippen?
<ben1u> oder welche Syntax gilt da?
<dAnjou> ben1u: hast du das schonmal probiert?
<dAnjou> kommt die sprachauswahl da nich?
<dAnjou> würde mich arg wundern
<ben1u> noch nicht probiert
<ben1u> da kommt keine sprachauswahl wenn ich help eingebe
<dAnjou> wie geht das denn zusammen?
<ben1u> man kann die Sprache aber vermutlich als Bootoption angeben
<dAnjou> achso, noch nich lang=de probiert
<ben1u> da kommt einfach "boot:"
<ben1u> noch nicht
<dAnjou> falsch verstanden
<ben1u> ich weiß ja nicht ob "lang=de" korrekt ist? soll ich es blind ausprobieren? dachte ihr wisst es so..
<dAnjou> naja, is ja nur ne live cd
<dAnjou> glaub nich, dass da was kaputt geht
<ben1u> ich weiß, ich wollte nur eine 100%ige Antwort ob "lang=de" die richtige Syntax ist
<ben1u> gut, ich probiere, bis gleich
<ben1u> "live lang=de" funzt nicht
<ben1u> live alleine geht
<z3n37h> guten Morgen
<exoplanet> morgen z3n37h 
<Judge> Moin :)
<daswort> Hi
<Mike1> Hi
<leszek> hi
<powl> hi
<lars__> hallo zusammen! ich brauche nochmal hilfe bei einem wirklich nervigen problem: open/libreoffice scheint die eingestellte umask zu ignorieren.
<lars__> google brachte mir keine lösung. weiß hier jemand was?
<black_> tach alle, kleine frage, was ist eingentlich port 41200 und port 35113 die sind offen bei mir (ubuntu 11.10)
<geser> schaue einfach mal mit "sudo netstat -tlp" nach welche Prozesse diese Ports offen haben
<k1l> lars__: wenn du dein problem etwas mehr beschreibst können sich vlt mehr leute etwas darunter vorstellen
<black_> der port ist nicht aufgelistet, wechselt ständig und unbekannter dienst, zumindest bekomme ich das angezeigt wenn ich im programm netzwekdiagnose meine ip angebe
<LetoThe2nd> black_, tendenziell mal netstat -tulpeans
<LetoThe2nd> black_, tendenziell mal netstat -tulpean
<LetoThe2nd> mein ich
<black_> LetoThe2nd: wie gesagt, port wird nicht aufgeführt und der wechselt ständig
<k1l> black_: wenn sie nicht angezeigt werden, dann sind sie nicht offen o_O
<LetoThe2nd> vllt. irgendein lokaler socket zur IPC.
<black_> k1l: bitte versuche es doch einmal, öffne netzwerkdiagnose und gib bei portscan mal deine ip adresse ein
<hdp> Schließ den IRC-Client, führe den Scan erneut aus.
<k1l> black_: das ist blödsinn, weil wir sicher ganz unterschiedliche dienste laufen haben
<k1l> black_: guck mal lieber, was für dienste bei dir laufen und welche ports die so benutzen
<black_> hdp:  hab ich doch schon vorher gemacht, deswegen bin ich ja in den IRC 
<black_> k1l: wo sehe ich dienste inc. port ?
<k1l> bei dem netstat befehl von eben. ansonsten schau nach welche dienste du da laufen hast und schlag nach in deren handbuch, welche ports die benutzen
<black_> bitte http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/bildschirmfotoam2012030.png/
<kubine> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at imageshack.us)
<geser> black_: wenn die Ports ständig wechseln, dann sind das vermutlich der Client-Port deines Browsers (oder eines anderen Programms, das das Netzwerk nutzt)
<black_> geser: browser war zu
<mrkramps> black_: dann schau einfach mal nach, was für dienste/programme sonst bei dir laufen
<hdp> Dann wirst du wohl sukzessive die Prozesse durcharbeiten müssen und schließen. Hier ist nur Glaskugel angesagt weil die Ports eben ständig wechseln.
<geser> black_: ist dein Rechner direkt am DSL-Modem oder noch ein DSL-Router dazwischen?
<magerquark> black_, hängt dein rechner direkt am dsl-modem, kein router dazwischen?
<magerquark> ich denke dass sind die offenen ports am router
<black_> pc hängt direkt am kabelmodem
<black_> kann das sein, das die kabelaffen über bestimmte ports, am modem rumpuhlen können ?
<magerquark> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Offene_Ports
<kubine> Title: Offene Ports › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<magerquark> laut wiki sind zwei ports geöffnet
<magerquark> avahi und dhcp-client
<magerquark> und avahi öffnet 2 ports
<magerquark> ergo sind bei einer standard-installation 3 ports offen
<black_> avahi hab ich gestoppt
<mrkramps> warum hat bei mir telnet 'nen offenen port, wenn das nicht mal installiert ist oO
<k1l> mrkramps: vom router vlt?
<mrkramps> k1l: stimmt… jetzt wo du's sagst
<black_> also kanns doch am router/modem liegen ? oder
<k1l> black_: wir können hier nur raten. und du hast keine ahnung, was auf deinem rechner an diensten läuft. 
<LetoThe2nd> ausserdem ist der scan von aussen an nem router für uns im sinne von ubuntu-support völlig uninteressant. mach nen lokalen scan, dann reden wir weiter. was wissen wir was die box da anstellt.
<black_> k1l: gibt's nen befehl der alles auflistet ?
<k1l> black_: netstat -tulpen (wie oft denn noch?)
<black_> http://pastebin.com/sF2bC5uF
<kubine> Title: lack@black-E122X ~ $ netstat -tulpen (Es konnten nicht alle Prozesse identifizi - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<black_> sorry das ist das richtige   http://pastebin.com/Ez0KUcj6
<kubine> Title: Aktive Internetverbindungen (Nur Server) Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<magerquark> interessant, mein router scheint auch immer einen dauernd wechselnden port offen zu haben
<black_> na dann bin ich ja doch nicht verblödet *grinst*
<Johannes_> hallo
<Johannes_> ich habe ein problem, würde gerne über lan meine internet verbindung teilen
<Johannes_> aber ich habe nur ein normales patch kabel also kein crossover
<Johannes_> und da funktioniert internet sharing nicht
<Johannes_> wisst ihr wie?
<magerquark> Johannes_, wie alt ist deine netzwerkkarte?
<ppq> bei neueren rechnern ist es egal ob das crossover ist oder nicht
<LetoThe2nd> Johannes_, wenn einer der beiden port gbit-fähig ist, sollte(!) der das ausbügeln. wenn nicht, gehts gar nicht.
<magerquark> die unterschiedung gibt es nicht mehr
<LetoThe2nd> magerquark, keine solchen pauschalaussagen, bitte.
<magerquark> LetoThe2nd, deswegen hab ich ihn auch über das alter der netzwerkkarte befragt
<Johannes_> also mein rechner ist 1 jahr alt und mit windows funktioniert internet sharing
<Johannes_> und es ist so, das ich das gerne an meine xbox sharen würde
<Johannes_> und das problem: die verbindung ist an, aus, an, aus
<Johannes_> und das geht weiter
<Johannes_> 1 jar
<Johannes_> *jahr
<magerquark> Johannes_, dann kann davon ausgegangen werden, dass es nicht am kabel liegt
<Johannes_> ?
<Johannes_> aber das internet teilen over lan funktioniert ja über windows
<Johannes_> auf dem gleichen rechner
<Johannes_> und ich will ja eben, windows deinstallieren ^
<Johannes_> Ich habe eine Realtek RTL8102E-Familie-PCI-E-Fast-Ethernet-NIC
<Johannes_> netzkarte
<Johannes_> NDIS 6.20
<LetoThe2nd> gut möglich, dass sich da das AutoMDX und sharing in die quere kommen. hm.
<Johannes_> wie kann ich das ändern? :)
<LetoThe2nd> Johannes_, und nicht immer nach nem halben satz ENTER, bitte. denk doch mal nen absatz fertig, bevor hier alles so sinnlos scrollt.
<Johannes_> okey mache ich
<magerquark> Johannes_, hast du dir den link schon durchgelesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe
<kubine> Title: Internetverbindungsfreigabe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Johannes_> ja habe ich
<magerquark> und wo hängt es genau?
<Johannes_> das ging ja eben nicht, da passierte es das immer die verbingung an war, dann wieder aus, dann wieder an
<Johannes_> und die xbox bekam keine connection
<mrkramps> bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/865001
<kubine> Title: Bug #865001 “[regression] sharing a network with other computers...” : Bugs : “network-manager” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<magerquark> ipv6 zu ignorieren scheint wohl das problem zu lösen
<Johannes_> wie geht des?
<LetoThe2nd> mrkramps, gut gesucht :)
<mrkramps> LetoThe2nd: suchen ist eines der wenigen dinge, die ich wirklich kann
<magerquark> der link war im artikel bei ubuntuusers dabei^^
<mrkramps> magerquark: tja, passiert…
<Johannes_> also wisst ihr nicht, was mir helfen könnte? :P wie geht das mit dem ip6 problem
<magerquark> den link von mrkramps schon durchgelesen?
<Johannes__> bin wieder da
<Johannes__> und eine lösung gefunden? :)
<koegs> [13:31:08] < magerquark> den link von mrkramps schon durchgelesen? 
<LetoThe2nd> is schon weg.
<koegs> lol
<LetoThe2nd> ja mei.
<noxs> hi all
<pog> ich bin am Einsatz von git und moechte ls *.priv.* alles ignorieren, was so angezeigt wird. Angezeigt wird so, aber .gitignore ignoriert nicht.
<pog> leider finde ich kein entsprechendes funkionierendes Beispiel im web und der dok von .gitignore
<apollo13> pog: #git, kthxbye
<pog> ah, ja, dort koennte ich fragen, thanks.
<kairoga> gute abend :)
<kairoga> gibt es die verifizierungs beschreibung auch irgendwo auf deutsch?
<k1l> kairoga: was meinst du genau?
<kairoga> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<kubine> Title: HowToMD5SUM - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> kairoga: Das vielleicht? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/md5sum
<mrkramps> kairoga: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/md5sum
<kubine> Title: md5sum › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kairoga> nein, irgendwie nicht..
<kairoga> ich würd gern testen ob meine iso datei fehlerfrei ist, weil ich sonst eben kein ubuntu installiern kann
<kairoga> der laptop weigert sich strikt die cd automatisch auszuführen und wenn ich versuch, das ganze über die cd starten zu lassen bekomm ich ne fehlermeldung..
<kairoga> (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Input/output error
<kairoga> Can not moint /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<deem> kairoga: auf den mirrors liegen md5sums, wenn du von deiner iso eine md5sum erstellst und diese übereinstimmen, dann ist deine cd meist auch in ordnung
<kairoga> und wie genau bekomm ich das unter osx lion hin? :/
<mrkramps> kairoga: das darfst du selber googlen… wir machen hier in ubuntu linux, nicht macos
<kairoga> in der einen beschreibung stand das drin, die hab ich nur auf deutshc gesucht ;)
<kairoga> aber gut^^
<magerquark> kairoga
<magerquark> hast du das terminal schonmal bei osx verwendet?
<kairoga> ja >_>
<kairoga> ganz doof bin ich nich :/
<kairoga> inzwischen sind die dinger auch geprüft. scheinen gleich zu sein..
<magerquark> ah ok
<kairoga> jop, das klang in der beschreibung nur so kompliziert..
<kairoga> naja, auf jeden fall bekomm ich ubuntu nicht intstalliert und irgendwie kann mir keiner wirklich sagen warum:)
<magerquark> wo liegt denn das problem?
<magerquark> schon bei der installation?
<kairoga> Jop
<magerquark> ah jetzt hab ichs gelesen
<kairoga> Beim eifnachen einlegen und neustarten bootet der laptop nachwievor vista
<kairoga> ah, gut
<magerquark> bootreihenfolge?
<kairoga> Hm?
<magerquark> das als erstes bootmedium die festplatte eingestellt ist
<magerquark> dsa musst du im bios ändern
<kairoga> wieso? ich kann per "mulitbootmenü" auswählen, wovon es booten soll
<kairoga> nur dass dann oben beschriebene fehlermeldung kommt..
<magerquark> hört man beim hochfahren denn den zugriff auf das cd-laufwerk kurz bevor vista gestartet wird
<kairoga> klingt schon so
<kairoga> un wenn ich ihm bootmenü "ide cdrom" wähle
<kairoga> naja, dann kommt halt die fehlermeldung
<kairoga> Es zeigt auch den einen ubuntu screen an
<kairoga> nur dann is nix mehr
<magerquark> brennst du auf cd oder auf dvd?
<magerquark> blöde frage, aber trotzdem
<kairoga> cd
<kairoga> reichte eigentlich auch
<kairoga> und für 690MB nehm ich sicherlich keine dvd o.O
<magerquark> in dem thread war die lösung für einen nutzer es auf dvd zu brennen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1556602
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] boot from CD cannot mount /dev/loop0 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<kairoga> ._.
<koegs> alternative: usb-stick :-)
<magerquark> in dem thread liegt es wohl irgendwie auch an unverträglichkeiten zwischen medium und laufwerk: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=49868
<kairoga> heisst das ich sollte es lieber gar nich mit der dvd probiern? 
<magerquark> lies hier mal den letzten post: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/can-not-mount-dev-loop0-on-filesystem-squashfs/#post-2635502
<magerquark> brenns auf dvd oder versuchs mittles usb-stick, das wäre mein vorschlag
<happy-gregor> moinmoin
<magerquark> usb-stick wäre am geschiktesten
<happy-gregor> ich bin auf der suche nach den info-bilder die während der ubuntu installation angezeigt werden. weiss jemand wo man diese findet ?
<kairoga> das wird jetzt spanennd, ob ich das hinbekomm..
<koegs> happy-gregor: sowas? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Installation_ab_Natty
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Installation ab Natty › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jan-simon> hallo, hat hier jemand Ahnung, wie man bei einer Minimalinstallation den usb automount in gang bringen kann?
<happy-gregor> koegs: genau. ich suche die dinger für das ubuntu 12.04, neh ahnung wo die sind ?
<koegs> kairoga: auf http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download gibt es eine anleitung, wie man es auf den USB-Stick kriegt
<kubine> Title: Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<kairoga> die mach ich gerade, trotzdem danke:D
<koegs> happy-gregor: 12.04-Fragen werden besser in #ubuntu-de+1 beantwortet :)
<koegs> jan-simon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Automounting_.28Ubuntu_Server.29
<kubine> Title: Mount/USB - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> alternativ: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB-Datentr%C3%A4ger_automatisch_einbinden
<kubine> Title: USB-Datenträger automatisch einbinden › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jan-simon> danke ihr beiden fürs googlen ;-) habe mich verrannt und es mit gvfs versucht
<koegs> !bot > jan-simon 
<kubine>  jan-simon: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<jan-simon> gut, dann nur danke dir ;-)
<koegs> gern geschehen
<jan-simon> oder bist du auch ein bot? ;-)
<koegs> soweit ich weiß nicht
 * Fuchs sticht koegs mit einem Stock
<koegs> aua!
<Fuchs> gut, menschlich. weitermachen.
<sds-485> hallo, ich habe gestern unter lucid lynx (gnome) etwas aus dem "öffnen mit" menü gelöscht und seitdem fehlt mir die Leiste zum schließen der fenster etc.
<sds-485> gibt es da ein packet zum nachinstallieren odermuss ich jetzt etwas das system neu aufsetzen?
<jokrebel> sds-485: Du meinst die Titelleiste der Fenster?
<sds-485> jokrebel: ja
<jokrebel> sds-485: Schon neu gestartet auch?
<sds-485> jokrebel: ja, aber ohne erfolg
<sds-485> gibt es unter ubuntu nichtsowas wie "system reparieren"?
<sds-485> tastenanschläge werden nämlich auch nicht erkannt
<sds-485> und der mouse cursor ist nur ein x
<sds-485> oder eben compiz neu installieren lassen?
<jokrebel> sds-485: Hm - Mal testhalber mit nem anderem Theme versuchen. Und auch mal die visuellen Effekte ausschalten vielleicht.
<sds-485> jokrebel: sind schon aus
<sds-485> habe den verdacht das compiz garnicht mehr geladen wird
<jokrebel> sds-485: Neuen User anlegen und schauen ob es bei dem auch so ist…
<sds-485> also wenn ich schonmal die themes wechsle bleibt das problem
<sds-485> hm, unter system/einstellungen/fensterkommt: "window manager "unknown" has not registered a config tool"
<jokrebel> sds-485: Im Terminal mal "compiz --replace &" und/oder "metacity --replace &" ausprobieren.
<sds-485> kann aber zb nur in rhythmbox tippen
<sds-485> die console erkennt das nicht
<jokrebel> sds-485: Dann wechsle mit (STRG)+ALT+F2 (anschließend mit ...F7 wieder zurück)
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] Wie ruft man eine grafische Benutzeroberfläche für Zeitgeist auf? (Ich habe vergessen, wie ich das vor einigen Tagen erfolgreich gemacht hatte.)
<jokrebel> bullgard4: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zeitgeist_Activity_Log_Manager immer noch/bzw. wieder : Google-Suchworte: zeitgeist ubuntu wiki
<kubine> Title: Zeitgeist Activity Log Manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sds-485> jokrebel: beide geben "unable to open (X)display"
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Den Artikel kenne ich. Er beantwortet die Frage, die ich gestellt habe, nicht.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Wieso? https://launchpad.net/activity-log-manager ist es nicht?
<kubine> Title: Activity Log Manager in Launchpad (at launchpad.net)
<bullgard4> jokrebel: '~$ activity-log-manager; Befehl nicht gefunden.'
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Dann halt viielicht das? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Activity_Journal …Ich weis leider nicht was Du letztens mit dem von mir gepastetem Link http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zeitgeist_Activity_Log_Manager gemacht hast, um das zu erreichen was Dir da anscheinend weiterhalf. Ich jedenfalls werd jetzt kein 11.10 Gnome installieren und mir Zeitgeist laden…
<kubine> Title: GNOME Activity Journal › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sds-485> wie kann ich den fenstermanager reseten?
<jokrebel> sds-485: Hast Du es denn jetzt schon mit nem anderen User versucht (um festzustellen ob es nur an einer Userspezifischen Confiurationsdatei liegt)?
<sds-485> jokrebel: versuche es gerade aber jetzt erkennt er auch keineklicksmehr..
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Dein zweiter Beitrag hat mir indirekt weitergeholfen. Wenn ich »Tagebuch über Aktivitäten" eingebe, startet die GUI. -- Danke!
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Gerne
<sds-485> jokrebel: ich glaub das wird so nnichts - kann das system sonicht steuern
<kreativerNick> hi 
<ppq> wie kreativ.
<ppq> hi ;)
<kreativerNick> ich hab mal ne frage, also das ist jetzt sehr traurig: ich habe, übermütig mit wildecards umgehend, meine vmlinuz-dateien in /boot gelöscht... jetzt trau ich mich wohlweislich nicht zu rebooten, gibt es einen Befehl diese Datei neu zu erstellen? 
<deem> lasst uns eine schweigeminute, für die verstorbenen daten einlegen.
<LetoThe2nd> tendenziell apt-get install --reinstall $deinaktuellerkernel ;)
 * deem trauert
 * kreativerNick trauert auch, und ärgert sich über seine dummheit
<kreativerNick> LetoThe2nd: Hab ich gleich als erstes probiert, aber keine Datei namens vmlinuz ist wieder aufgetaucht :(
<LetoThe2nd> kreativerNick, inclusive --reinstall?
<kreativerNick> LetoThe2nd jip
<LetoThe2nd> hm.
<kreativerNick> bei einem upgrade wird diese datei auch erstellt, versteh ich nicht :-/
<ppq> kreativerNick: hast du auch linux-image-`uname -r` genommen und nicht das metapaket?
<sds-485> jokrebel: also das mit dem neuen user kann ich unter den umständen mit meinenconsolen kenntnisen vergessen... gibt es denn keinen begehl mit dem ich zb compiz neu installieren könnte?
<kreativerNick> ppq: Ahh, das war schon nicht mehr in meinem denkmuster :D
<deem> sds-485: sudo adduser name
<jokrebel> sds-485: …was Dir nichts helfen würde, wenn es an Configs in Deinem Home liegt, weil die nicht angefasst werden IIRC.
<kreativerNick> "Erneute Installation nicht möglich, kann nicht heruntergeladen werden." o.O 
<sds-485> deem: und wie logge ich mich mit dem grafisch ein? habe sonst auto login..
<ppq> kreativerNick: pack doch mal den kompletten inhalt deines terminals in einen pastebin
<deem> sds-485: keine ahnung wie man den auto-login unterbricht
<deem> vielleicht wird der automatisch deaktiviert, wenn ein 2ter user exisitert
<sds-485> deem: ne hab schon einen zweiten gehabt- von der konsole aus geht das nicht?
<sds-485> deem: also starten
<deem> mir wäre nicht bekannt wie, aber das soll auch nix heißen
<deem> ach du meinst x starten? doch selbst verständlich geht das
<sds-485> wollt schon sagen ^ ^ 
<sds-485> wie denn? ;)
<deem> sds-485: du loggst dich einfach per tty ein und gibst dann startx ein
<sds-485> tty?
<sds-485> danker erstma
<kreativerNick> ppq: http://pastebin.com/a3xgsaTN
<kubine> Title: [Bash] bejay@DeepBlue:/boot$ ls abi-2.6.32-37-generic initrd.img-2.6.32-39-gen - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<deem> sds-485: tty ist die konsole, die du per strg+alt+f[1-6] erreichst
<jokrebel> sds-485: Versuch mal ein "sudo dpkg-reconfigure compiz "
<sds-485> deem: gut da bin ich dann schonmal
<deem> kreativerNick: was sagtest du, für ein ubuntu ist das?
<sds-485> jokrebel: gibt jedenfalls keine fehler aus
<sds-485> jokrebel: wenn ich aber mit"strg+alt#f7" wieder wechsle ist alles beim alten
<deem> und warum benutzt du eigentlich den 2.6.32 kernel, wenn du doch einen 2.6.35 hast?
<kreativerNick> deem: ist ubuntu 10.10... also ich hab es gerade von lucid geupgradet (sagt man das so?^^) . Ich hab vor vielen vielen Jahren die Bootpartion viel zu klein bemessen sonst hätte ich in /boot gar nicht rumfummeln wollen
<jokrebel> sds-485: Danach musst Du natürlich _mindestenst_ das X neu starten wenn nicht sogar komplett neu booten.
<deem> kreativerNick: dann solltest du aber fix weiter upgrade. 10.10 ist glaube schon EOL.
<sds-485> jokrebel:alles klar-hoffentlch klappts :)
<kreativerNick> deem: bis april 2012 :D
<deem> gut. aber ist auch nicht mehr so lange
<ppq> kreativerNick: dann probier mal 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.35-32-generic'
<sds-485> jokrebel: immernoch nichts
<ppq> kreativerNick: wenn du mich fragst: schnapp dir ein aktuelles ubuntu (11.10) und installier neu. dabei kannst du auch gleich das mit der bootpartition beheben (meistens braucht man nichtmal ne extra boot-partition). updaten über 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10 ist ein krampf
<kreativerNick> ppq: das wars! das hat funktioniert! o.O
<ppq> freut mich für dich ;)
<kreativerNick> alles klar... ich hab zu danken! ich mein, ich glaube nicht das ich das in kompetenz jemals zurückzahlen kann- vielen vielen dank!
<ppq> sag das LetoThe2nd ;)
<sds-485> wie kann ich denn aus der console einen user mit x? starten?
<LetoThe2nd> häwat?
<sds-485> mussmich über die console einloggen 
<sds-485> in bunt 
<sds-485> wie geht das? ^^ 
<k1l> sds-485: also entweder mal strg+alt+f7 drücken. oder du musst erst einen displaymanager starten (gdm bei alten lightdm bei neuen ubuntus)
<sds-485> k1l: mein fenstermanager ist aber kaputt - und ich will testen ob das bei den anderen sern auch so ist
<k1l> sds-485: ändert nichts an der tatsache, dass du einen displamanager (das wo man sich einloggt) startet und dann dort nen anderen user startet
<sds-485> k1l: k aber da komme ich auch nicht hin weil ich sonst nen auto login habe
<k1l> mit "sudo start gdm" solltest du dahin kommen (du nutzt doch lucid oder?)
<sds-485> k1l: ja
<sds-485> k1l: danke
<k1l> je nachdem ob der noch läuft nen restart oder stop vorher
<sds-485> k1l: damit kann ich auch nur in den user booten der auf auto steht
<jokrebel> sds-485: Das kann man aber doch abbrechen und mit anderem Usernamen überschreiben und/oder auch den WM wählen.
<magerquark> vor allem kann sich einfach ausloggen, dann muss man doch eh wieder den user wählen
<magerquark> selbst mit autologin
<makomi>  Guten Abend!
<makomi> gibt es Kennt jemand eine Quelle mit Informationen zu Software-RAIDs und LVM und der Performance? Welche Daten dürfen auf ein Raid, welche nicht? Wie partitioniert man am besten mehrere große Platten mit Datensicherheit?
<makomi> welches Raid-Level ist da empfehlenswert?
<makomi> Ich möchte 4x1,5TB Platten für mein System partitionieren, bin mir aber unsicher, wie ich das am besten mache. Einmal will ich eine Datenpartition so gross wie möglich. Andererseits muss es mir möglich sein Platten später auszutauschen bzw. dazuzustecken.
<LetoThe2nd> makomi, bei so einer präzisen fragestellung: alle und keines. mach lieber sinnvolle backups.
<ppq> ack, lvm und backups
<makomi> LetoThe2nd: :) - das ist mir schon klar.
<makomi> es geht eher um das Produktivsystem, dort sollen die Daten schon mal sicher liegen
<makomi> ich dachte an ein RAID5, das sollte doch reichen.
<sds-485> aber welche partition soll ich da bei luks verschlüsselung für root nehmen?
<LetoThe2nd> makomi, ansonsten, überlegs dir. bei N platten mit Kapazität X hast du mit RAID1 (n/2)*X, mit RAID5 (n-1)*X, mit RAID6 (n-2)*X, und den rest erklärt dir wikipedia
<makomi> LetoThe2nd: eben, deswegen wird es wohl ein RAID5 für die Daten.
 * jokrebel kappiert nicht warum so viele mit RAID und Versclüsselungen "rumspielen"
<makomi> zur Partitionierung noch ne Frage: Um ein Raid5 machen zu können, muss ja schon mal die Raid-Part. auf jeder Platte gleich sein. Wie teilt man am sinnvollsten den Rest auf? also für / und /boot
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel, hatten wir doch schon oft genug, was solls. vielleicht mags ja wer im OT mal wieder ausdiskutieren.
<makomi> jokrebel: wenn man mehr Daten hat, als auf ne Aktuelle Platte passt, dann muss man wohl oder übel zu nem RAID greifen
<LetoThe2nd> makomi, das wiederum ist völliger käse.
<makomi> ?!
<LetoThe2nd> makomi, ich habe deutlich mehr daten als auf ne einzelne platte passen und kein raid.
<makomi> und wie hast du es denn gemacht?
<LetoThe2nd> lvm
<jokrebel> makomi: Was spricht dagegen einfach noch mehrere zusätliche Daten-Platten/Partitionen einzubinden?
<makomi> es schränkt ein jokrebel - ich hasse es später mir jedes Mal überlegen zu müssen auf welcher Partition noch Platz ist und dann Daten hin-und-herschieben zu müssen.
<makomi> ausserdem will ich meineDatenstruktur so definieren wie ich es will und nicht wie mir es die Platten/Partitionen vorgeben
<LetoThe2nd> das müssen wir doch jetzt wirklich nicht schon wieder breittreten. er/sie will raid, was solls.
<makomi> LetoThe2nd: du hast deine Platten also einfach als LVM zusammengekettet, richtig?
<makomi> (achtung: blöde Frage vielleicht): Ist das dann nicht das gleiche wie ein Raid0?
<jokrebel> makomi: Dann was LetoThe2nd sagte. Da lassen sich IIRC mehrere Platten zu einem Gesamtverbund zusammenschließen.
<LetoThe2nd> makomi, richtig. ich will dir damit nur sagen: man kann RAID dazu verwenden ein grösseres logisches volume zu erzeugen. der wunsch nach so einem volume ist aber kein grund für raid.
<LetoThe2nd> makomi, und nein, es ist kein raid0. sondern eher trivial sowas wie JBOD
<makomi> LetoThe2nd: ok, dann ist mir das schon mal klar. Wenn ich also etwas mehr Datensicherheit als Raid0 bzw. JBOD haben will, dann greife ich zu nem Raid>0, richtig?
<LetoThe2nd> makomi, nein.
<LetoThe2nd> makomi, der sogenannte raidlevel hat NICHTS mit der von dir so betitelten "datensicherheit" (die keine ist, sondern nur eine ausfallsicherheit) zu tun.
<makomi> LetoThe2nd: ok, die Technik dahinter ist nicht das Gleiche wie Raid0. Aber wenn eine Platte aus deinem LVM-Verbund stirbt, was ist dann mit den anderen Daten?!
<makomi> LetoThe2nd: ok, ich hab mich dann falsch ausgedrückt: ich meine Ausfallsicherheit
<makomi> ich weiss, das ein Raid kein Backup ersetzen kann (Stichwort: Datenmanipulation)
<LetoThe2nd> makomi, wenn im LVM eine platte stirbt, ist der verband defekt. da die aufgabe von lvm aber nciht datensicherheit oder ausfallsicherheit ist, sondern nur eben volumemanagement, ist das auf ok so.
<multis> hallo miteinander, ich habe ein problem bei der installation von spiralsynthmodular unter ubuntu 10.04. kann sich das vielleicht jemand der lust und ahnung hat anschauen? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406342/ vielen dank schonmal, ich freue mich ueber jeden tipp
<kubine> Title: problem installation ssm › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<makomi> LetoThe2nd: okidoki, danke fürs erklären. Dann will ich also ein RAID5 :)
<makomi> und weil ich vll. später mehr Platz brauch, bau ich ein LVM drüber, richtig?
<sysdef> und du willst ein HW raid controller :)
<LetoThe2nd> makomi, wie gesagt, ein raid KANN schon sinn machen - muss es aber eben nicht zwingend. in einer korrekt ausgelegten architektur ist das RAID nur für gena eines zuständig, und das ist eben die minimierung von standzeiten (ausgenommen raid0, das aus historischen gründen existiert und kein nicht-geisteskranker mensch benutzen sollte)
<LetoThe2nd> makomi, jein. mit lvm geht dann mehr drum, den platz in deinem raid-volume dynamisch zu verteilen.
<LetoThe2nd> (oder natürlich auch ein zweites hinzuzufügen, je nach wunsch.)
<sysdef> und auf groesser platten umzuziehen im laufenden betrieb irgendwann
<makomi> sysdef: ah, gut zu wissen - so stellte ich mir das vor
<sysdef> +e
<multis> hallo?
<jokrebel> multis: Was ist das für Teil? Gibt es da kein Ubuntu-Paket?
<LetoThe2nd> header fehlen. installationsanleitung lesen.
<LetoThe2nd> wenn keine gibt, software schlecht - nicht benutzen. ende der durchsage. ;)
<multis> hallo jokrebel, nein, hab leider keins gefunden, nur den original quellcode. es ist ein modularer software synthesizer, sieht echt spannend aus
<ubuntu> Hallo
<chogath> hallo
<multis> http://www.pawfal.org/Software/SSM/
<kubine> Title: SpiralModular (at www.pawfal.org)
<jokrebel> multis: Hm - dann; siehe was LetoThe2nd:Grad schrieb.
<ubuntu> Welches Tool nimmt man für Plattenreperatur?
<k1l> !festplattenstatus > ubuntu 
<kubine>  ubuntu: Informationen zu Festplattenstatus finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu, nen mülleiner? wenn platte physikalisch kapuut ist, was soll software zaubern?
<multis> danke erstmal, ich schau mal
<chogath> habe apache und vsftpd am laufen. was ist denn der beste weg um nen ftp nutzer zu erstellen der auf /var/www zugreifen darf? möchte ungern www-data nehmen :X
<ubuntu> physikalisch ist die Platte in Ordnung. 
<k1l> ubuntu: siehe link vom bot
<ubuntu> danke
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu, dann war deine frage falsch, und es geht wohl ncith um "reparatur", sondern "datenrettung oder filesystemreparatur" ;)
<jokrebel> multis: Kann das sein dass das schon was äteres ist, was es für hardy mal gab?
<multis> keine ahnung, hab aber einen hinweis entdeckt
<multis> IMPORTANT Make sure fltk is configured with --enable-shared
<koegs> chogath: ich denke vsftp und chroot sind deine stichworte
<chogath> koegs: reicht es wenn ich nen user erstelle, dessen home /var/www ist? bekommt der dann rechte für den ordner? 0_o bin anfänger :D
<ubuntu> es betrift eher die Filesystemreperatur, ja
<ubuntu> geparted formatiert nur. Jedoch suche ich sowas wie chk
<ubuntu> Ich danke für Eure Tips. ich schau mal was ich umsetzen kann.
<ubuntu> bis später.
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu, im grossen und ganzen fsck. NICHT für ntfs, NICHT im gemounteten zustand
<ubuntu> oh
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu, und NICHT, falls das FS defekt ist und du hoffst noch sensible daten runter zu kriegen.
<Zigi> Ich bin gerade dabei, lirc zu installieren. Leider kann ich nicht feststellen, was für einen IR Transmitter Typ ich habe. Wie kann ich das denn herausfinden ? Habe eine DVBSky 952, bei der der Transmitter dabei war. 
<jokrebel> Zigi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lirc kennst Du schon?
<kubine> Title: Lirc › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Zigi> jokrebel: da hätte ich hardwaretechnisch nicht gesucht, aber ich arbeits mal durch, danke
<jokrebel> !hlc > Zigi: liefert ggf. auch wervollen Informationen
<jokrebel> !hcl > Zigi: liefert ggf. auch wervollen Informationen
<kubine>  Zigi: liefert ggf. auch wervollen Informationen: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<bullgard6> Firefox 10.0.2 kann man so einstellen, daß man die Menüleiste einspart. Dann hangelt man sich durch die Menüpunkte, indem man zuerst auf die Schaltfläche "Firefox" links oben klickt. Gibt es ein Tastaturkürzel für diese Schaltfläche? 
<bullgard6> [gelöst]
<nemesis> Guten Abend. Gibt es eine gute Übersicht, welche PCMIA UMTS Karten unterstützt werden?
<nemesis> Zur Auswahl stünden eine Option GlobeTrotter Fusion+, Option GlobeTrotter GT MAX sowie eine Option GlobeTrotter 3G+ 
<hdp> !hcl > nemesis 
<kubine>  nemesis: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<LupusE> hi
<IchGuckLive> Guten abend.Eine Frage zu dem deinstallieren alter kernels .Werden da bei de Synaptic deinstallation auch die pakete auf der Festplatte mitgelöscht . Oder muss man selbst mit einem Terminalbefehl alte pakete von der platte putzen 
<ppq> IchGuckLive: letzteres, ja
<ppq> IchGuckLive: 'sudo apt-get clean'
<IchGuckLive> Danke
<anditouzani> hallo! ich wollte gerade ne dvd schauen, aber ubuntu (10.04) mag den film nicht abspielen. auf der dvd ist wohl der "interactual" player, den man sich unter windows installieren soll. es gibt zwar einen ordner "VIDEO_TS" aber vlc und totem wollen den nicht abspielen. hat damit jemand erfahrung?
<Guest71750> anditouzani: schonmal per drag&drop den VIDEO_TS ordner in vlc gezogen?
<Guest71750> und/oder AUDIO
<anditouzani> guest: gerade versucht, kommt aufs gleiche raus
<Guest71750> hm.. komisch, hat bei mir bisher immer funktioinert.. hab allerdings auch diese dvd nicht ^^
<pengo_> nabend
<exoplanet> Hast du auch Codecs und CSS so wie im Forum beschrieben eingerichtet anditouzani  ?
<pengo_> habe seit gestern so ein Problem mit meiner wlan Verbindung, es wird angezeigt das Funknetze deakteviert sind wie kann ich die anschalten ?
<dAnjou> exoplanet: adressieren hilft
<dAnjou> anditouzani: man muss unter ubuntu n bisl was extra tun zum dvds gucken
<dAnjou> anditouzani: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs#DVD-Wiedergabe
<kubine> Title: Codecs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<pengo_> habe ubuntu 10.04 auf einem Laptop
<dadrc> exoplanet, rfkill list
<dAnjou> und jetz noch die desktopumgebung, damit hier was geht ;)
<pengo_> sorry ich benutze nur linux, es ist Gnom
<anditouzani> danjou: nice, läuft :) danke!
<exoplanet> dadrc, ? Hmm? Falschen Nick erwischt?
<exoplanet> dAnjou,  , was darf ich an wen adressieren? *verwirrt*
<dadrc> exoplanet, oh. ja, sorry.
<exoplanet> kein Problem :)
<dadrc> pengo_, rfkill list in 'nem pastebin, bitte.
<pengo_> einfach in chat posten ?
<dAnjou> exoplanet: generell sollte man seine posts im IRC immer adressieren. besonders in großen und/oder support chans.
<jokrebel> !nopaste > pengo_:
<kubine>  pengo_:: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<exoplanet> pengo_, den Link zum pastebin ja, aber nicht paste selbst
<exoplanet> dAnjou, habe ich doch!
<dAnjou> exoplanet: er hat deinen kommentar nämlich nicht gelesen
<pengo_> so http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406347/ bitte
<kubine> Title: wlan › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> exoplanet: ich meine anditouzani
<dAnjou> egal, war nur n hinweis
<exoplanet> hatte ich doch…
<dAnjou> verdammt, ganz hinten
<dAnjou> sorry
<dadrc> pengo_, Hardwareschalter, Tastenkombination, BIOS
<dadrc> Da hast du was geändert
<exoplanet> nicht zu danken :P
<pengo_> hmm nicht das ich wüsste
<pengo_> habe nur ein update gemacht
<pengo_> es wurde über das update ein neuer Kernel 2.6.32-39 installiert
<pengo_> das bekomme ich wenn ich Hardwareschlater schalte http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406352/
<kubine> Title: wlan schalte › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> hmmhm. was auch immer phy0 ist
<pengo_> also der schalter schlatet wlan und Bluetooth
<pengo_> @dadrc kanns mir also auch nicht helfen ?
<dadrc> naja, ich würd behaupten, beim zweiten Stand des Schalters sollte dein WLAN gehen
<pengo_> leider nicht, grade getestet
<dadrc> in welcher Stellung ist eigentlich dein Schalter "an"?
<dadrc> beim ersten oder beim zweiten
<pengo_> wie bzw. wo kann ich gucken ob alle treiber geladen werde ?
<dadrc> lsmod
<pengo_> bei der ersten
<dadrc> dann schalt mal wieder da hin und start mal sudo rfkill unblock all
<pengo_> hat nichts gebracht
<dadrc> pengo_, was ist denn das für ein Dell?
<pengo_> inspiron 1720 
<pengo_> ist so ca. 5 jahre alt
<pengo_> vor dem update hatte ich wlan und seit dem update nicht mehr
<pengo_> deswegen vermute ich das da was verändert wurde
<dadrc> Hat das Ding 'ne Tastenkombination fürs WLAN?
<dadrc> Wenn ja, drück mal drauf ;)
<dadrc> Ansonsten, um das die Ursache einzugrenzen, könntest du mal 'nen älteren Kernel booten
<pengo_> keine tastenkombination nur ein schalter
<pengo_> wie macht ich das mit dem kernel ?
<dadrc> beim Booten solltest du das auswählen können
<dadrc> Ansonsten beim Boot halt Shift drücken
<pengo_> ok mom ich teste das mal
<pengo_> so ein anderer kernel hat leider nichts gebracht
<pengo_> ob der walan schalter kaputt ist? benutze ihn sonst nie 
<pengo_> na ok thx für die hilfe werde mal weiter google befragen bb
<kaphe> hallo, ich habe gestern unter lucid+gnome einen einrtag aus dem "öffnen mit menü" gelöscht und mir fehlt jetzt nur für diesen user die leiste zum fenster schließen etc
<kaphe> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" hat leider nichts gebracht
<kaphe> jemand ne idee was ich noch machen könnte?
<pyToolmaker> Hi, wie kann ich eine broadcast nachricht ausgelöst von shutdown eines zweiten rechners im loc net abfangen und auswerten?
<Azrooth> hey
<Azrooth> kann mir mit mumble, pulse audio, oss und alsa helfen?
<dAnjou> dit is keene valide frage
<dAnjou> pyToolmaker: "im loc net abfangen"?
<Azrooth> kann kein mikro verwenden wegen den einstellungen
<pyToolmaker> dadrc: lokales netzwerk
<daswort> dann ändere die Einstellung ;)
<dAnjou> Azrooth: dir is bewusst, dass wir nicht den geringsten schimmer von deinem setup haben? ;)
<LetoThe2nd> pyToolmaker: wäre mir generell neu, dass ein rechner beim shutodown was braodcastet. ausser du bringst es ihm explizit bei (und dann weisst du auch wie wans "abfÃaengt")
<dAnjou> pyToolmaker: entweder habe ich keinen schimmer, wovon du redest, oder du musst präziser werden
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: dein encoding is im popo
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: jo. schau ich mir dann morgen an.
<Azrooth> dAnjou: was müsst ihr denn wissen?
<dAnjou> Azrooth: ubuntu-version, wie mumble installiert, irgendwelche extra-soundkarten, was bedeutet "kann kein mikro verwenden"?
<boern> hey, weiß jemand ob skype für linux iwann weiter entwickelt oder hat MS das iwie eingestellt?
<boern> oder gibts irgendwie einen alternativ client?
<boern> wie für msn z,b
<bekks> Skype ist closed source, es gibt keinen anderen Client. Und die Entwicklung des Linuxlients wurde bereits eingestellt, als Skype noch nicht zu MS gehörte.
<daswort> aber es gibt doch skypekit *kicher*
<dAnjou> boern: alternative, die nichtmal einen login braucht wäre mumble ... oder jingle für xmpp
<Azrooth> dAnjou: wie kann ich denn mumble komplett auf den ursprungszustand setzen?
<boern> aber es gibt ja auch einen alternativ client für msn.. sowas wie imo.im z.b nur halt als programm und ned im browser^
<dAnjou> Azrooth: guck mal in deinem home-verzeichnis, ob da ein ordner ".mumble" liegt
<k1l> boern: das können wir nicht ändern :) 
<boern> stimmt^^ vl skype mit wine laufen lassen^
<boern> ^^
<dAnjou> boern: es muss offene bibliotheken geben, damit clients über diese protokolle kommunizieren können
<k1l> boern: skype funktioniert doch unter ubuntu noch. wo ist denn das problem?
<dAnjou> boern: und skype hat keine
<Azrooth> dAnjou: ok, danke
<boern> ja stimmt
<boern> ja dachte nur vl gibts ne neuere version
<ben1u> skype 2.2 ist doch neu ^^
<boern> wie mans nimmt
<boern> ^
<boern> ^^
<daswort> ach boern geht es um die Werbung ;)
<boern> aja, habt ihr euch schon ubuntu 12.04 anschaut
<boern> ich finds toll^
<boern> ^^
<dAnjou> boern: und hier endet die reise leider ;)
<boern> ich freu mich schon auf die final version ;)
<dAnjou> für 12.04 gehts entweder in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter
<boern> ok^
<boern> ^^
<boern> see u ;)
<dAnjou> und reduzier bitte deine .. kacke
 * ben1u steinigt mich
<into`> nabend
<into`> ich möchte hier hin: System > Einstellungen > Hilfstechnologien
<into`> kann mir bitte mal einer erklären, wie ich mit diesem neuen ubuntu 11.10 dahin komme?
<into`> ich habe schon gnome-shell installiert, aber finde nirgendwo die möglichkeit auf System zu kommen
<k1l> into`: meinst du die barrierefreiheit?
<into`> jop
<into`> ich habe ausversehen scheisse ungewollt eingestellt
<k1l> also entweder super-taste drücken und barrierefreiheit eintippen
<into`> ""Nur lange Tastenschläge akzeptieren"
<into`> das muss ich deaktivieren
<into`> die frage is wie ich dahin komme ^^
<k1l> oder oben rechts auf den computer, dann systemeinstellungen und dann barrierefreiheit
<into`> ok habs
<into`> vielen dank
<into`> also diese gnome-shell is doch echt top, endlich normales arbeiten möglich, ned mehr dieses scheiss unity da
<k1l> into`: m(
<into`> nutzt du unity?
<k1l> ja, aber nicht, damit du mir die ohren vollheulst
<into`> hehe
<Der_Held> nabend
<Der_Held> es gab mal wieder ein kernel-update, leider hab ich danach jedesmal dtz. Kerneleintraege in der grub.cfg, gibt es eine moeglichkeit die kernel updates automatische auszutauschen? 
<k1l> wenn  du grub2 nutzt sortiert der die alten in einen unterordner. automatisch löschen kann man die alten kernel aber nicht, es sei denn man bastelt sich was
<Der_Held> loeschen waere auch nicht klug koennte ja mit dem neuen kernel probleme kommen
<Der_Held> +zu
<Der_Held> f... zuviel deutschen gerstentee
<Der_Held> @+k1l wie finde ich noch die grubversionsnr. raus... 
<Der_Held> vergiss es habs schon
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-09
<exoplanet> wo her beziehe ich am einfachsten Blender in Version 2.62?
<exoplanet> In den Quellen ist noch 2.58 (11.10).  Die Installation aus dem Archiv von der Homepage ist ja keine gute Möglichkeit um auf dem neusten Stand zu bleiben aufgrund fehlender Paketverwaltung.
<exoplanet> Wie findet ihr diese: https://launchpad.net/~irie/+archive/blender ?
<kubine> Title: PPA for Blender 2.4 and 2.6 : IRIE Shinsuke (at launchpad.net)
<ben1u> diese ist wohl die repo die du suchst
<exoplanet> oki
<exoplanet> thx ben1u, aber woher die Entschlossenheit? Weil keine daily-ppa und gutes Karma?
<ben1u> weil ich sonst nichts anderes fand
<ben1u> sein Karma ist 1433, das ist doch gut wie ich finde
<exoplanet> achso ;)
<ben1u> kann mir jemand sagen ob ein +v Flag im IRC ein +t beinhaltet oder muss der Channel Founder mir das +t separat geben?
<exoplanet> hhhm, geht nicht. Fehlercode = 1  ....    http://nopaste.info/d657c77e3c.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<dAnjou> ben1u: diese flags sind abhängig vom netzwerk in dem du bist
<dAnjou> ben1u: und hat nix mit ubuntu zu tun
<exoplanet> habs gefunden, ist ein bug
<ben1u> ich habe ubuntu mit unity installiert und möchte zu einer gewissen Zeit WeeChat aus der Console nutzen ohne GUI, wie muss ich vorgehen?
<ben1u> gibt es eine bootoption um lightdm zu deaktivieren?
<daswort> was genau möchtest du? ben1u
<daswort> du willst das System. ohne grafische Ausgabe starten? ben1u
<ben1u> ja inzwischen nutze ich die Bootoption "text"
<ben1u> aber anscheinend geht "nolightdm" auch ^^
<daswort> schlau!
<daswort> schau doch mal bei Wikipedia nach runlevel, falls es dich interessiert.
<ben1u> jup :->
<d0x> hi, kennt sich hier jemand mit arecord aus? Ich haette gerne die lautstaerke in unserm buero gemessen
<d0x> und wie laut das ueber den tag verteilt ist
<Rabenvogel> Hallo, ist #xubuntu-de eine Weiterleitung auf #ubuntu-de? So bin ich nämlich hier her gekommen.
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<FUZxxl> Anscheinend schon.
<FUZxxl> Ich habe eine Frage:
<FUZxxl> Mein System hatte einen Oops oder so, 
<Rabenvogel> Oops?
<FUZxxl> ich habe REISUB gemacht und bin jetzt wieder drin.
<FUZxxl> Wie kriege ich die Logs?
<FUZxxl> Kernel Oops
<FUZxxl> Quasi wie eine Panik nur nicht ganz so katastrophal.
<jokrebel> FUZxxl: Wenn da was zu finden ist dann unter /var/log/...
<FUZxxl> okay
<Rabenvogel> jap /var/log hätte ich auch vorgeschlagen
<Judge> moin :)
<Rabenvogel> Moin jokrebel und Judge 
<FUZxxl> Welche Datei da drinnen?
<FUZxxl> also, welche kommt in Frage?
<Rabenvogel> Frage: Ich habe hier auf einen Testrechner die Beta von Xubuntu 12.04 LTS installiert und jetzt das Problem das ich die Nachfragen beim Herunterfahren, Abmelden und Neustart gerne weg hätte. Bei den Einstellungen gibt es unter 'Sitzung und Startverhalten' im Reiter 'Allgemeine Einstellungen' die Option 'Vor dem Abmelden nachfragen'. Sie war aktiviert und ich habe sie deaktiviert, bewirkt hat das allerdings nichts. Ist das ein b
<Rabenvogel> ekanntes Problem bei Xubuntu bzw. der 12.04 Beta?
<Rabenvogel> FUZxxl: wenn es beim Booten war würde ich behaupten die boot oder die boot.log
<FUZxxl> nee...
<FUZxxl> war später.
<FUZxxl> Ich habe was mit btrfs ausprobiert.
<FUZxxl> Genauer gesagt, habe ich  eine Datei mit der Option --reflink=always kopiert.
<FUZxxl> Der Fehler war aber nicht reproduzierbar.
<jokrebel> Rabenvogel: Für kommende Versionen bitte nach #ubuntu-de+1
<Rabenvogel> Seltsam, da muss ich passen. Bin immer brav bei Ext geblieben.
<FUZxxl> hrhr
<Rabenvogel> jokrebel: Danke für den Hinweis :-)
<jokrebel> FUZxxl: Du weist, dass das immer noch ein experimentelles Filesystem ist?
<FUZxxl> ja. Das weiß ich.
<FUZxxl> Deshalb nutze ich es auch.
<jokrebel> FUZxxl: Na dann; weilterhin viel Spaß am Risiko ;-)
<smodo> huhu, eine frage: wie lautet der befehl um ein python script beim autostart hinzuzufügen, das es auch mit dem terminal aufgeht ? unter Xfce. xubuntu 11.04 grüsse
<smodo> ich probier das jetzt seit geschlagenen 2 wochen und bekomm es nicht hin.
<nibbler> smodo, xter foo
<nibbler> smodo, xterm foo
<nibbler> smodo, du machst also nen xterm auf - der hat ne "oberfläche" und startest in dem dein python script (foo)
<smodo> lol das ist nicht das, das ich wissen wollte, wie ich ein python programm ausführe ist mir klar, ich will den autostarter befehl, das wen ich xubuntu starte mich eingeloggt habe, automatisch auch mein programm ausgeführt wird, in einer konsole
<smodo> sorry im terminal ;) 
<LetoThe2nd> !autostart > smodo 
<kubine>  smodo: Informationen zu Autostart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<LetoThe2nd> smodo: wenn du eh schon alles weisst, einfach den artikel lesen und dein wissen damit kombinieren.
<smodo> nur weil ich weiss wie man ein python programm ausführt, heisst das nicht das ich alles weiss... was soll das jetzt ?  Ich hab nur jenste artikel gelesen im forum nachgefragt wegen des befehls, aber bis jetzt hat noch nichts funktioniert.
<LetoThe2nd> smodo: dann probiers doch mal mit ner präzisen beschreibung. mit "ich hab alles probiert und nichts hat funktioniert" kann hier keiner was anfangen, also wird auch die moegliche hilfe recht duerftig ausfallen.
<LetoThe2nd> (sry fuer charset, wird demnaechst repariert.)
<smodo> ich habe doch die frage prezise genug gestellt oder ? "wie lautet der befehl um ein python script beim autostart hinzuzufügen, das es auch mit dem terminal aufgeht ? unter Xfce. xubuntu 11.04 "grüsse
<koegs> smodo: extra für dich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart#Ab-Xubuntu-10-10
<kubine> Title: Autostart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<smodo> so, back nach 5 neustarts, leider funktioniert es nicht nach wiki eintrag: autostart befehl lautet: xterm -open /home/smodo/coding/python/projekt/test.py
<smodo> auch ohne open geht es nicht, ich habe es jetzt aus sehr viele verschieden arten schon getestet, wie gesgagt, ich probiere und frage schon seit 2 wochen nach und habe es bis heute nicht hinbekommen :) 
<k1l_> mal ganz aus dem stegreif: schon versucht es mit nem shellscript zu machen=
<k1l_> ?
<deem> smodo: startet das terminal? ist die datei ausführbar? ich starte python skripts immer mit "python skript.py"
<smodo> nein startet gar nichts. und nein zu auf die idee mit dem shell script bin ich auch noch net gekommen.
<smodo> aber danke, macht es zwar umständlicher aber mal einlesen ;) 
<deem> smodo: wo hast du denn das -open her?
<deem> das gibts gar nicht
<deem> ja, erm... wer nicht will, der hat schon
<koegs> hehe, ich hätte ja "man xterm" oder "man xfce4-terminal" empfohlen und wie man nen befehl anhängt...
<koegs> keine geduld -> selber schuld
<salat> hey. Ich wollte mir gerade windows nachträglich installieren. Es kam wie es kommen musste und Windows überschrieb meine Linuxpartition. Nun ziehe ich gerade per livecd mit dd if=/dev/sda of=/meda/extern/backup noch ein abbild von der gesamten Platte um noch zu retten was da ist. Kann ich mir sicher sein dass ich damit jede verfügbare Datenreste kopiere?
<deem> wer weiß was der da gefummelt hat. ich habs eben selber ausprobiert und bei mir hats funktioniert
<deem> salat: warum hat windows denn deine linux partition überschrieben? oder hat es nur den mbr gekillt?
<salat> deem: anscheinend hab ich nicht aufgepasst und es hat die platte komplett neu formatiert. jetzt hoffe ich dass ich irgendwie noch die .ecryptfs datei bekomme, damit ich wenigstens home retten kann.
<deem> dafür hat man dann ja eigentlich auch vorher bacups
<deem> backups*
<LetoThe2nd> mehr als unwahrscheinlich. weil wenn die defekt ist, kriegst du gar nichts raus.
<deem> hat man bei einem verschlüsselten home nicht sowieso die passphrase irgendwo gespeichert?
<salat> deem: jo. Die wirklich wichtigen Dateien sind gebackupt. aber war dumm von mir, das stimmt.
<salat> LetoThe2nd: jop. das weiß ich. Jetzt hoff ich nur dass ich die irgendwie noch raus bekomm:D
<salat> aber mit dem dd ist jedes byte gesichert oder?
<LetoThe2nd> jo.
<koegs> um die letze hoffnung noch zu killen... je größer die datei umso unwahrscheinlicher die am stück wieder rauszukriegen
<koegs> das ist besonders bei verschlüsselten dateien ein problem :)
<salat> koegs: ja viel hoffnung mach ich mir nichtmehr:D
<salat> ich weiß zwar nicht ob ich mir auf das bild von gparted viel einbilden kann aber die windows partition überdeckt die stelle wo ursprünglich die linuxpartition war nur ein bisschen.
<deem> salat: try 'n' error
<deem> mehr kann man dir da wirklich nicht sagen
<deli_> ddd
<deli_> hallo
<deli_> exit
<deli_> logout
<deem> ich habe gerade ein kleines problem mit meiner usb-soundkarte. pulseaudio erkennt sie unter hardware, aber nicht als ausgabegerät. alsamixer erkennt sie auch.
<dadrc> deem, den Audioproblemlösungsartikel ausm Wiki durch?
<deem> hm... das wär ne idee... gar nicht an den artiekl gedacht :D
<deem> dadrc: joa. funktioniert trotzdem nicht. ich hatte noch ein hdmi device, welches ich nun auf "aus" gestellt habe und jetzt versucht er den sound über ein dummy-device zu schicken, obwohl meine usb-soundkarte unter hardware gelistet wird
<deem> im alsamixer ist sie auch richtig eingestellt
<dadrc> Hast du pavucontrol installiert?
<deem> joa
<tic66> Hallo, ich habe in einem ubuntu11.10 Rechner eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft, da die alte Karte abgeraucht ist. Nach einem Neustart komme ich zwar zum Bootmanager aber 4 Sek. später bekommt der Bildschirm kein Signal mehr. Das paralelle xp startet normal durch. Wie kann ich das beheben?
<deem> reboot tut gut. jetzt zeigt er es plötzlich unter ausgabe an
<k1l_> tic66: welche graka war denn vorher drin und welche ist nun drin?
<tic66> k1l_: nun drin ist eine sapphire radeon hd6450, davor war eine nvidia geforce 8600gs drin
<dadrc> deem, dann is ja gut (sorry, musst gerade tatsächlich was arbeiten ;))
<deem> ich habe gerade einen squid proxy nach dieser anleitung eingerichtet http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Squid und mit authentication versehen. wenn ich nun meinem firefox meinen server als proxy eintrage kann ich mich mit dem proxy verbinden, werde aber bei aufruf einer seite immer und immer wieder nach meinem nutzernamen und passwort gefragt. als fehlermeldung kommt immer 1331299175.178   2195 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx TCP_DENIED/407 4043 GET http://google.de/ ...
<kubine> Title: Squid › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> ... dennis NONE/- text/html
<k1l_> tic66: drück mal strg+alt+f1 wenn du kein signal mehr bekommst, also wenn das system komplett gebootet ist. dann solltest du die konsole sehen. dort mal mit apt-get den nvidia treiber runterhauen und den passenden ati treiber installieren aus den quellen:
<k1l_> !ati > tic66 
<tic66> k1l_: auf strg alt f1 reagiert er nicht
<thosch97> so, dualhead geht nu mit disper
<thosch97> allerdings nicht mit der auflösung die ich will auf CRT-0
<thosch97> metamode: CRT-0: 1856x1392 @1856x1392 +1920+0, DFP-1: 1920x1080 @1920x1080 +0+0
<thosch97> DFP-1 ist gut, aber auf CRT-0 hätt ich gern 1280x1024@75
<thosch97> so, aufllösung stimmt nu, aber laut xrandr hab ich sagenhafte 53Hz
<thosch97> auf dem tft ist mir das recht wurst, aber auf dem crt gibt das indeed kopfweh
<Mike1> thosch97: dann ändere es
<thosch97> mit was denn?
<Fuchs> nvidia-settings
<Fuchs> aber die Ausgabe in xrandr ist nicht korrekt 
<thosch97> offenbar
<Fuchs> nvidia-settings -q RefreshRate
<thosch97> das einzige was in xrandr stimmt ist offenbar die auflösung
<Fuchs> das ist so 
<thosch97> laut nvidia-settings ist die rate 75Hz
<Fuchs> nvidia verwendet die horizontale Wiederholrate um einen unique Identifier zu haben
<Fuchs> kann man ausschalten
<Fuchs> wuerde ich nicht machen
<thosch97> dann sieht das bild da offenbar echt so kramsig aus und ich bin einfach den guten tft gewöhnt :D
<thosch97> gut, was nu noch toll wär wäre: panel nur auf einem bildschirm (xfce) und der maximieren-button maximiert nur auf den aktuellen bildschirm
<beaver74> thosch97, hört sich an als wäre dein TwinView nicht korrekt eingerichtet.. ansonsten würden die Fenster nur auf dem Bildschirm vergrößert auf dem sie sich befinden
<thosch97> ok, und wie richt ich das ein?
<beaver74> thosch97, du könntest anfangen hier zu lesen.. an sich ist TwinView ein guter Suchbegriff - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualview
<kubine> Title: Dualview › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<thosch97> ok
<thosch97> ah
<thosch97> in nvidia-settings bei X Server Display Configuration kommt Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page: Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<Azrooth> hey, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich mumble wieder auf den ursprungszustand zurücksetze? im mumble channel sind sie nicht sonderlich kommunikativ :-(
<Fuchs> Azrooth: mv ~/.config/Mumble/ ~/.config/Mumble-old/
<Fuchs> wenn wir von dem Client sprechen
<Azrooth> ja, vom client
<Azrooth> danke
<thosch97> und ~/.local/share/data/Mumble ?
<Azrooth> da ist die config datei nicht drin
<Azrooth> nur die für die channels glaub ich
<Azrooth> hat leider nicht geklappt
<Azrooth> ich glaube, da stimmt was mit den soundkarten einstellungen nicht mehr
<Azrooth> wie setz ich die denn auf die standards zurück
<Azrooth> dieses ganze alsa, pulse audio und oss ist super verwirrend
<byzantium> find / -name *\.[jx]m{[01]}[sl]$      why   can not   find  the file  .... such as  web.js config.xml??
<x11> hallo,
<byzantium> x11, hi
<dAnjou> byzantium: fehlermeldung?
<x11> ich möchte mit find verzeichnisse finden, in denen files mit einem bestimmten namen liegen z.b *.info  oder so
<bullgard4> x11: Und wo ist das Problem?
<x11> aso sry, ich hab find noch nicht benutzt, ok klar es gibt eine man page, aber vielleicht weiß das ja jemand auf die schnelle :)
<bullgard4> x11: Dann hast Du es auf die Schnell auch wieder vergessen. :-(
<bullgard4> +e
<thosch97> find -name "*.info"
<x11> und dann whs noch das verzeichnis oder?
<thosch97> achso ja
<thosch97> ich mach meistens cd vorher
<x11> ok, danke
<dAnjou> x11: das verz. unmittelbar nach "find"
<dAnjou> mit leerzeichen davor
<dAnjou> byzantium: versuch du mal -regex statt -name find . -regex ".*\(xml\|js\)$" 
<byzantium> dAnjou, sorry I donnot understand you language
<thosch97> byzantium: you are in #ubuntu-de
<geser> byzantium: this a german speaking channel, try #ubuntu for english user support
<dAnjou> byzantium: what channel do you think you are in?
<thosch97> so it might happen to read some german
<dAnjou> byzantium: to answer your question anyway: try find -regex not -name
<byzantium> dAnjou, fun:)   I am
<byzantium> chinese  
<byzantium> I  should in channel  #ubuntu-cn
<byzantium> sometimes  check in the other language channel
<LetoThe2nd> byzantium: this is a support-only, german-only channel. if you're interested in german smalltalk, please join #ubuntu-de-offtopic, otherwise please speak german or be quiet and just listen.
 * x11 geht jetzt in den cn channel o,O
<x11> 收集一下而已 !
<thosch97> gute idee, hoffentlich nehmen die utf8 :D
<Fuchs> bitte den Kanal hier fuer Support freihalten, danke. 
<x11> sry
<ogelpre> gibt es in den Ubuntu-Repositories einen Ersatz für wgetpaste?
<LetoThe2nd> pastebinit
<ogelpre> LetoThe2nd: danke
<ogelpre> Jetzt nur noch hoffen, das beim nächsten Telefonsupport der ggü. universe in den Quellen hat.
<deem> ich habe hier ein squid, welches ich nach diesem tutorial eingerichtet habe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Squid. Zusätzlich noch user authentication. wenn ich nun meinem firefox den proxy bekannt machen und versuche auf google zu surfen, werde ich immer und immer wieder nach meinen userdaten gefragt. squid meckert im access.log, mit einem tcp_denied/407 rum, was für falsche usercredentials steht, aber die sind definitiv richtig. als auth_param nutze ...
<deem> ... ich pam
<deem> achja, ohne user authentication funktioniert es wunderbar.
<deem> aber das ist ja nicht ziel der sache
<ogelpre> deem: vermutlich ein pam-Problem. 
<ogelpre> Aber das ist einfach mal so geraten. Meistens lagen bei mir Authentifizierungsprobleme aber dann doch an falschen configs in /etc/pam.d/
<deem> ogelpre: pam.d/squid sieht so aus
<deem> auth required /lib/security/pam_unix.so
<deem> account required /lib/security/pam_unix.so
<Azrooth> wie kann ich denn die standardeinstellungen im soundbereich wieder zurücksetzen
<Azrooth> irgendwie will mumble nicht mehr
<Azrooth> und nix klappt
<Azrooth> in mumble hör ich nix
<Azrooth> ansonsten im system hör ich was übers headset
<thosch97> vllt. ma apt-get purge mumble?
<Azrooth> über pulseaudio hör ich nur ein extrem lautes kratzen
<ogelpre> thosch97: das ist doch keine Lösung
<thosch97> …na und dann halt neu installieren :D
<Azrooth> hab ich ja
<Azrooth> bringt nix
<thosch97> ok
<thosch97> soundserver neu gestartet?
<Azrooth> hab alle ordner gelöscht
<ogelpre> thosch97: damit erwischt du aber keine user-configs
<Azrooth> wie mach ich das denn mit dem soundserver neustart
<thosch97> das hat er ja schon gemacht
<Azrooth> der wählt ja da anscheinend immer was falsches aus
<Azrooth> und ich hab keine ahnung, was da richtig ist
<Azrooth> da gibts ja 1000 kombi möglichkeiten
<Azrooth> und die pulse sind alle mit lärm verbunden
<thosch97> http://paste.phcn.ws/?i=1331308839 so mach ich das immer
<kubine> Title: [PHCN] paste - May the source be with you! (at paste.phcn.ws)
<ogelpre> Azrooth: eventuell hilft dir pavucontrol
<Azrooth> ogelpre: damit hat der ganze mist angefangen :-(
<ogelpre> deem: sorry, hab schon lang nix mehr mit pam gemacht, müsste mich selber erstmal wieder einlesen
<Azrooth> thosch97: jetzt geht der sound ohne kratzen aber das mikro immer noch nicht
<thosch97> sagma
<thosch97> hast du es überhaupt angeschlossen?
<thosch97> eingeschaltet? gehts an nem andren computer?
<Azrooth> thosch97: verarsch mich nicht
<Azrooth> thosch97: natürlich ist das angeschlossen
<thosch97> was glaubst du wie oft mir das passiert ist
<Azrooth> thosch97: liegt definitiv an den soundeinstellungen. deshalb will ich ja ALLES wieder auf standard setzen
<ogelpre> Azrooth: mv ~/.pulse pulse.backup
<ogelpre> Azrooth: am besten in X ausloggen und von einer Konsole aus machen
<Azrooth> jetzt hats mit pavucontrol und ganz komischen einstellungen geklappt
<Azrooth> musste beim front mic 5% lautstärke eingeben, sonst kam immer ein rauschen
<ogelpre> Azrooth: hast du mal geschaut, was bei Alsa eingestellt ist?
<Azrooth> ogelpre: wo?
<ogelpre> alsamixer in der Konsole aufrufen
<deem> ich habe nun squid anstelle von squid3 genommen und damit funktioniert auch das pam_auth. scheinbar gibt es undokumentierte änderungen in squid3 die dazu führen, dass pam dairgendwas zerhackwurstelt
<ogelpre> Azrooth: du musst dann mit F6 deine Soundkarte auswählen
<ogelpre> Azrooth: und anschließend mit F4 die Aufnahmegeräte
<ogelpre> eventuell ist die Verstärkung für deine Mikrofon nicht optimal
<bibsch> hi
<ogelpre> Azrooth: Erfolg?
<Azrooth> jo, so halb
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] Welches Kommando wird aufgerufen, wenn ich im Anmeldeschirm »GNOME Classic« gewählt habe und auf »Anmelden« klicke?
<Azrooth> geht zumindest jetzt einigermaßen
<bibsch> hi ich möchste gerne einen Prozess mit watch überprüfen
<bibsch> das klappt auch soweit
<bibsch> nur hätt ich das ganze gern im Hintergrund
<bibsch> also wenn ich die Shell schließe soll es weiter laufen
<thosch97> screen
<bibsch> also screen watch ./command & ?
<bibsch> weil das funzt bei mir nicht :(
<thosch97> bzw genauer machst du screen -S sonstwas
<thosch97> dann hast du ne shell und machst dein kommando
<thosch97> und dann ctrl-a d (ctrl vor dem d loslassen)
<thosch97> dann kannst du abmelden, shell zumachen, was auch immer
<thosch97> und dann wenn dus wieder willst screen -r sonstwas
<thosch97> sonstwas nach belieben ersetzen
<bibsch> thosch97, schon klar soweit :) nur will ich den screen mit watch überwachen
<bibsch> und das klappt nicht mit screen zusammen bei mir
<ogelpre> bibsch: du rufst im screen watch auf
<thosch97> ich hab keine ahnung was watch ist, ich kenn nur screen :D
<bibsch> mach ma bitte nen beispiel ogel
<bibsch> komm nicht weiter
<thosch97> ah ok. das ist watch
<thosch97> wie ich grad eben gesagt hab
<ogelpre> screen; watch df -h; ctrl + a, d;
<thosch97> …bzw. screen -S beliebiger_name
<bibsch> ich checks nocht nicht genau
<bibsch> also ich mach screen
<ogelpre> thosch97: watch -n 10 kill -USR1 `pidof dd` ist ne nette Anwendung, wenn du mit dd arbeitest (;
<bibsch> und geb dort watch und den startcommand dazu ein
<ogelpre> ja
<thosch97> genau
<thosch97> dann drückst du ctrl-a, lässt beides los und drückst dann d
<thosch97> dann bist du wieder in der alten shell und da steht sowas wie screen is detaching
<thosch97> mit ps aux | grep -i screen siehst du dann dass screen weiterläuft
<thosch97> dann gibst du screen -r ein und du siehst wieder das watch
<thosch97> detachen geht wieder mit ctrl-a; d
<bekks> screen -DR statt nur screen -r
<thosch97> was ist der unterschied?
<bibsch> darf ich nochma kurz was fragen.. wie aktivier ich die shell für useraccounts
<bibsch> weil ich mit SU keine screens öffnen kann
<thosch97> ah das war ein gefrickel
<bibsch> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check.
<ogelpre> bibsch: wieso verwendest du nicht sudo -u  ?
<thosch97> ich habs gelöst indem ich ein extra acc gemacht hab, das passwort andren leuten gesagt und da ssh gemacht hab (ssh screenuser@localhost)
<LetoThe2nd> und vor allem, mal langsam ein lsb_release -a in nem pastebin, bitte ;)
<ogelpre> bibsch: ansonsten kannst du anderen Usern erlauben, dein Screen zu öffnen. Mehr steht in den Manpages
<ubuntu> Guten tag
<ubuntu> Kurze Frage : Es ist doch möglich mit dem System ubuntu 10.10 einen Virus zu zerstören, oder?
<ubuntu> ich erinnere mich daran sowas mal gehört zu haben.
<thosch97> definiere virus, definiere zerstören
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu: kurze antwort: die frage war sowohl syntaktisch als auch semantisch unsinnig.
<ubuntu> Virus = Schadprogramm Win32 -crypt gen -E
<thosch97> wie meinst du zerstören? du kannst ihn als uuencode ausdrucken, deinen von ubuntu gesteuerten roboter das papier nehmen lassen und ihn in den ofen legen und diesen roboter dann ein feuer anzünden
<ubuntu> zerstören= unschädlich machen.
<ogelpre> ubuntu: eventuell kann dir Desinfec't helfen.
<ubuntu> ah ok
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu: ubuntu von sich aus macht da erstmal gar nichts. du suchst schon eher irgendeine virus-rettungs-all-in-one cd wie zum beispiel desinfec't, wie ogelpre schon sagte.
<thosch97> bzw. kommt drauf an
<ubuntu> Desinfect hört sich gut an.
<thosch97> wenn du genau weißt der virus ist die datei auf dem laufwerk kannst du jede random-live-cd nehmen (das könnt genausogut auch eine solaris-cd sein solang es das fs lesen kann) und den virus löschen
<thosch97> aber ja, desinfec't ist ganz gut
<bekks> thosch97: Was Solaris definitiv nicht kann.
<thosch97> msdosfs auf disketten wirds wohl können
<soulrebel> hallo alle ... in letzter zeit kommt folgendes ziemlich häufig vor (2 bis 3 mal am tag) http://imgur.com/sbgQS
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<soulrebel> hat noch jemand das problem?
<bekks> Nennt sich dann pcfs.
<thosch97> oh wunderbar, wir haben ja ncoh nicht genug namen </sarcasm>
<bekks> soulrebel: Nein, weil alle anderen den Remote Desktop Service abgeschaltet haben, bzw. nicht eingeschaltet haben.
<thosch97> soulrebel: hast du absichtlich einen rdpd oder so laufen?
<bekks> Vino heisst das Ding unter Gnome.
<bekks> thosch97: rdpd gibts nicht unter Linux ;)
<soulrebel> bekks: ok ich schau mal wie man es abstellt 
<thosch97> ansonsten würd ich auch mal firewall überprüfen
<soulrebel> thosch97: nicht das ich wüsste
<thosch97> bekks: wat weiß ich. ich hab einfach das protokoll genommen und d für server angehängt
<ogelpre> soulrebel: du hängst mit deiner Maschine direkt im Internet?
<thosch97> so amch ich das immer, egal ob das nu sshd, ftpd, httpd oder deinemuddad ist
<bekks> soulrebel: Du hast den Dienst ganz sicher laufen, und solltest ihn abschalten. Und nicht einfach nur das Sympthom per Firewall bekämpfen.
<soulrebel> ogelpre: hmm bin nicht so 100% der fachmann ... ich habe eien unity media box und keinen extra router
<thosch97> was ist alles zwischen dem computer und der telefondose die der typ von der telekom an die wand genagelt hat?
<soulrebel> bekks: ok remote ist abgeschaltet, denke mal jetzt ist schluss damit ... danke!
<bekks> thosch97: Das wissen wir nicht.
<soulrebel> thosch97: nur die unity media box 
<thosch97> achso unity, nu blick ichs
<ogelpre> soulrebel: auf alle fälle musst du aufpassen. Falls du mal Dateien freigibst, kann sie wohl jeder lesen.
<thosch97> der kabelnetzbetreiber, nich die gnome-verfrickelung
<soulrebel> ja kabel hehehe ^^ 
<thosch97> klar, in nem ubuntu-chan denk cih erstmal an das was die aus gnome gemacht haben
<soulrebel> ogelpre: danke für den hinweis, ich benutze eh nur dropbox
<bekks> soulrebel: Und bis gerade eben noch die Desktopfreigabe ;)
<soulrebel> bekks: heisst das jemand konnte mienen desktop sehen? ich hoffe mal nicht, hab ja immer auf Refuse geklickt 
<ogelpre> soulrebel: das sollte dann niemand zu gesicht bekommen haben.
<soulrebel> phew 
<ogelpre> soulrebel: wichtig ist auf alle Fälle, dass du Updates machst, wenn du direkt am Netz hängst.
<ogelpre> Ok, dass ist immer wichtig.
<soulrebel> dachte schon ich hab mir den ganzen otr stress umsonst angetan
<soulrebel> yo alles klaro updates mache ich täglich 
<ogelpre> soulrebel: öffne mal eine Konsole, geb dort netstat -tulpen ein und paste das (paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<soulrebel> ogelpre: command not found
<soulrebel> oh nein es geht doch 
<soulrebel> falsch gepastet
<soulrebel> ogelpre: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406357/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ogelpre> soulrebel: wiederhol das noch mal mit sudo
<soulrebel> ok
<soulrebel> ogelpre: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406362/
<ogelpre> soulrebel: damit kannst du alle Prozesse auflisten, die auf deinem System lauschen.
<kubine> Title: sudo netstat -tulpen putput › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> sudo lsof -i
<soulrebel> bekks: meinst du mich?
<ogelpre> Hat jemand erfahrung mit avahi?
<bekks> soulrebel: Ja.
<bekks> ! frag > ogelpre 
<kubine>  ogelpre: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<ogelpre> bekks: ja, ich hau mich schon selber
<ogelpre> Das ist das einzige, was ich eher unschön finde, dass es lauscht.
<bekks> Stört grundsätzlich aber erstmal niemanden, weil das sowieso nicht routed.
<soulrebel> leute macht euch bitte nicht so viel aufwand wegen mir
<soulrebel> danke nochmals für alle helfenden 
<ogelpre> bekks: naja, wenn das aber im Internetz lauscht^^
<ogelpre> Oder reagiert das darauf nicht?
<soulrebel> ich muss mal los zur band probe 
<bekks> ogelpre: Der Rechner, an dem Du schreibst, ist aktuell nicht im Internet?
<ogelpre> bekks: Doch, schon, aber hängt hinter einem NAT.
<ogelpre> Also kommen Zeroconf anfragen aus dem Netz nicht auf meinen Rechner.
<soulrebel> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406367/
<bekks> ogelpre: Der Desktop von soulrebel mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch.
<kubine> Title: sudo lsof -i putput › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ogelpre> bekks: dann ist aber komisch, dass jemand auf sein vnc-server zugreifen kann.
<bekks> ogelpre: Nö. Portforwarding im Router aktiviert.
<ogelpre> bekks: er hat kein Router. Er hängt wohl direkt am Netz.
<soulrebel> oh das sollte ich auch ausschalten ja?
<bekks> soulrebel: Natürlich.
<bekks> ogelpre: Er hat einen Router.
<soulrebel> ich weiss nicht ob in dieser unity media box ein router ist 
<soulrebel> ich check das mal grad 
<ogelpre> bekks: ich weiß nicht wie unity media das macht. Aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die eine öffentliche IP-Adresse per DHCP zuweisen.
<soulrebel> ogelpre: als mein internet ist via kabel, seit ich das hab kann ich auch nicht mehr so einfach meine IP ändern um zB bei rapidshare wieder ran zu dürfen ... wenn ihr versteht was ich meine 
<soulrebel> *also
<soulrebel> früher hab ich einfach mal kurz den stecker vom modem rausgezogen und hatte eine neue IP ... heute geht das nicht mehr so 
<ogelpre> bekks: da war doch auch ein Artiekl in der c't: Die User bekommen per DHCP eine Adresse zugewiesen und hängen in einem Subnet, in dem teilweise auch munter multicast verteilt werden.
<ogelpre> soulrebel: bei T-DSL geht das immer noch.
<ogelpre> (wenn man keinen Anbieter mit fester IP hat)
<ogelpre> Die Kabel-Anbieder machen aber kein IP-Roulette mehr.
<soulrebel> http://www.eforum.de/wiki/Router_ohne_WLAN_um_WLAN-Access-Point_erweitern
<kubine> Title: Router ohne WLAN um WLAN-Access-Point erweitern – eForum Wiki (at www.eforum.de)
<soulrebel> oh sorry das paste war in versehen
<ogelpre> bekks: ip-109-91-244-13.unitymediagroup.de => soulrebel hat also eine öffentliche IP-Adresse an seiner Kiste.
<ogelpre> soulrebel: wenn du avahi deaktivierst (was vermutlich nicht geht, weil andere Dienste darauf basieren) oder nur auf dem localhost lauschen lässt, bist du erstmal sicher.
<soulrebel> ok ... danke nochmal an ogelpre udn bekks, i'm out 
<bekks> ogelpre: Die hast Du auch.
<bekks> Eine IPv6 um genau zu sein. Dumm nur, dass man an der IP nicht erkennt, ob das ein Server im Internet ist oder ob es die öffentliche IP eines heimischen DSL routers, etc. ist.
<ogelpre> bekks: mist, daran hab ich nicht gedacht. Mein Desktop hängt per IPv6 im Netz.
<ogelpre> Aber mein Router macht stateful-firewalling.
<ogelpre> wird Zeit, dass ich noch rDNS einträge mach.
<ogelpre> bekks: ich unterscheide innerlich immer noch zwischen ipv4 und ipv6 welt, letzteres gibt es im Prinzip noch nicht...
<ogelpre> nur ein Bruchteil der Websiten ist per IPv6 erreichbar. 
<Abadakus> gibt es eine alternative zu xdcc fecht
<Abadakus> bzw ruby gems will bei mir nicht so wie es soll
<Abadakus> kann mir jemand einen rat geben
<bekks> ! frag > Abadakus 
<kubine>  Abadakus: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<bekks> Abadakus: Beschreib doch z.B. mal das genaue Problem mit ruby gems.
<Haferstroh> Hallo,
<Haferstroh> wenn ich einen Wechseldatenträger einhänge (USB-Speicher) und diesen dann aushänge, dann schließt sich das komplette Nautilusfenster
<Haferstroh> das ist so nicht normal, normalerweise soll Nautilus geöffnet bleiben damit man weiter arbeiten kann. Weiß jemand woran das liegt?
<Uhu> Nautilus für ein anderes gewähltes Verzeichnis öffnen und geöffnet lassen.
<Haferstroh> das ist aber kein normales Verhalten
<dreamon> Haferstroh.. das kommt hier auch manchmalk vor.
<dreamon> Haferstroh, Bei dir jedes mal?
<Haferstroh> permanent
<Haferstroh> auch wenn ich nautilus im Terminal starte
<Haferstroh> dreamon, ich hab gedacht es liegt vielleicht an einem bestimmten USB Speicher, aber es passiert bei allen
<dreamon> Hast du PPAs drin? Ich hatte damals besonders diesen cover viewer Teil installiert.. 
<Haferstroh> ich hab das gnome3 ppa drinne
<Haferstroh> und sonst noch welche 
<Haferstroh> aber cover viewer hab ich jetzt glaube nicht installiert
<dreamon> Coverflow hieß der glaub.. wenn ich mich richtig erinnern kann.
<Haferstroh> will mal schauen
<Haferstroh> moment
<Haferstroh> dreamon, also laut synaptic hab ich sowas nicht installiert
<bullgard4> Haferstroh: Das kommt bei mir unter GNOME Shell 3.2.1 auch manchmal vor. Das ist ein Bug.
<Haferstroh> doofe bugs, wird zeit debian 7 *g*
<Haferstroh> nee ohne Spaß, ist schon nervig wenn sich jedesmal das Fenster schließt
<Haferstroh> kann man wohl nichts machen
<bullgard4> Haferstroh: Du kannst Launchpad sagen, daß Du auch betroffen bist.
<Haferstroh> bei mir ist das gnome-shell 3.2.2.1
<Haferstroh> bullgard4,  wie mach ich das ?
<bullgard4> Haferstroh: Dir zuerst ein Konto bei Launchpad einrichten. --  Hast Du schon eins?
<Haferstroh> nee noch nicht 
<Haferstroh> dann will ich das mal machen
<bullgard4> Haferstroh: Ruf in Deinem Webbfrowser auf https://launchpad.net.
<kubine> Title: Launchpad (at launchpad.net.)
<bullgard4> -f
<bullgard4> Rechts oben gibt es eine Schaltfläche "Log in/Register".
<Haferstroh> ok
<Haferstroh> danke bullgard4 
<Haferstroh> bullgard4,  wie kann ich den einen Fehler auf launchpad melden ? Ein Konto hab ich jetzt
<bullgard4> Haferstroh: '~$ ubuntu-bug nautilus' in ein Terminal eingeben und dann auf die Anweisungen warten.
<bullgard4> (Das bedarf manchmal einiger Geduld.)
<Haferstroh> okay es läuft jetzt
<bullgard4> Du wirst dann gefragt werden nach einier aussagekräftigen Überschrift.
<bullgard4> s/einier/einer/
<Haferstroh> okay hat geklappt
<Haferstroh> danke schön
<Uhu> Bei Nautilus ist kein bug: Öffne den Stick auf der oberen Hierarchieebene von Nautilus ("Rechner"), dann kannst du ihn auch unmounten und Nautilus bleibt an.
<Haferstroh> wie meinst Du das? @ Uhu
<Haferstroh> ich kann den USB-Speicher auch über die Benachrichtigungsleiste der gnome-shell (unten rechts) aushängen, und dann bleibt nautilus offen. Uhu 
<Haferstroh> wenn ich den Speicher über den Schalter in der Seitenleiste aushänge, dann schließt sich nautilus. Das ist nicht normal
<Haferstroh> Uhu, nein war gelogen! Wenn ich den Inhalt anzeigen lassen von Nautilus, dann schließt es sich ebenfall wenn ich das Gerät über die Möglichkeit in der Benachrichtungsleiste aushänge
<Uhu> Bei Nautilus gibt es sogar ein Icon (Symbol eines Computerbildschirmes) in der oberen Leiste, darauf kann man klicken.
<Haferstroh> So ein Symbol hab ich nicht
<Uhu> Vielleicht habe ich nur eine alte Version (2.30.1), aber es geht hier wahrscheinlich nur um das saubere Unmounten und die Vermeidung von Datenverlust.
<Haferstroh> nein geht es nicht Uhu
<Haferstroh> bei mir (gome-shell 3.2.2.1) passiert folgendes: Ich stecke den USB-Speicher ein. Öffne Nautilus.Zeige den Inhalt des Speichers an, hänge den Speicher aus, Nautilus schließt sich komplett
<stephan_arch> hallo, ich möchte einem freund ubuntu drauf installieren und würde ihm gerne einen starter erstellen der das updates (upgrades seperat) des systems durchführt, jetzt weiss ich nicht was ich in dem starter schreieben muss, also als befehl
<sdx23> stephan_arch: bist du sicher, dass du das willst? Ich nämlich nicht.
<stephan_arch> jo
<sdx23> Das macht nämlich keinen Sinn. Lass ihn auf das Benachrichtigungssymbol klicken, sobald das kommt. Oder automatische Updates aktivieren, wie schon zerwas vorschlug.
<ogelpre> stephan_arch: update = apt-get update und upgrade = apt-get upgrade? Oder wie meinst du das?
<stephan_arch> ich meinte einen starter (ein icon) 
<stephan_arch> wenn ich den doppelklicke soll er apt-get update durchführen
<ogelpre> das bringt aber nicht viel^^
<sdx23> apt-get update installiert keine Updates...
<zerwas> !Automatische_Updates > stephan_arch
<kubine>  stephan_arch: Informationen zu Automatische_Updates finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Automatische_Updates
<stephan_arch> upgrade, sorry
<stephan_arch> ich möchte das mit einem starter haben, nicht automatisch
<sysdef> cron-apt wtf!
<sdx23> apt-get upgrade installiert auch keine Updates - in der Form...
<sdx23> stephan_arch: warum den Starter?
<stephan_arch> möchte ich in dem panel haben, finde ich praktisch
<sysdef> sdx23: es soll windows like aussehen :>
<stephan_arch> ?
<sdx23> Im Panel erscheint ein Symbol - in Starter-Größe.
<stephan_arch> kennt ihr den befehl, weil ich ja auch das root passwort eingeben muss
<sysdef> puh
<sdx23> k, EOS von meiner Seite, da sinnfreie Aktion.
<zerwas> stephan_arch, der befehl wäre "update-manager"
<sysdef> stephan_arch: Automatische_Updates aka update-manager ist ein sevice der genau das tut was du suchst. nicht selber nachbauen
<sysdef> service*
<stephan_arch> ok, anders
<stephan_arch> ich möchte apt-get update durchführen mit einem starter, wie kann ich das machen?
<sysdef> gute nacht
<ogelpre> stephan_arch: das willst du nicht.
<bekks> stephan_arch: Das passiert bereits über den update-manager.
<zerwas> stephan_arch, schreib den befehl "update-manager" in das feld "Befehl" beim Starter
<bekks> EXAKT das.
<into`> nabend
<into`> frickel hier gerade bissel bash zur übung. ich möchte eine externe config.cfg in ein bash script einbinden. das geht offenbar mit source. angenommen ich habe solch ein configfile http://www.mike-devlin.com/oracle/bash_profile_sample.htm
<kubine> Title: Sample .bash_profile (at www.mike-devlin.com)
<bekks> Das hat alles nichts mit Ubuntu direkt zu tun :) Komm doch einfach in den OT channel.
<bekks> ! ot > into` 
<kubine>  into`: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<into`> ok
<ppq> brkolog: fix bitte mal deine verbindung?
<brkolog>  ppq warum, was passiert genau?
<brkolog> ppq ich seh grad, bin so viermal gejoint
<ppq> brkolog: bin gerade erst gekommen, ka wie lange das schon ging --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/876787/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> aber scheint ja wieder stabil zu sein, nevermind :)
<brkolog> ppq: OK, nein hab gerade eingeschalten, verwende Smuxi. :)
<brkolog> Eigentlich sollte der sich den send delay bei mir merken, hab da mal nachgefragt. 
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-10
<NTQ> Irgendwie kann ich mit Compiz nur auf meinem Hauptbildschirm zoomen, bei dem Zweitbildschirm geht's nicht. Kann man das irgendwie schaffen, dass es bei beiden geht?
<lun4tic> Hi, noch jemand wach um die Uhrzeit oder alle nur am AFK und Boten? :D
<bekks> ! frag > lun4tic 
<kubine>  lun4tic: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<lun4tic> kubine, wollte nur sicher gehen das noch wer wach ist :D in diesen channels ist das ja leider nicht immer der fall
<lun4tic> um es kurz zu machen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/empathy/+bug/951104
<kubine> Title: Bug #951104 “kde-telepathy-text-ui hijacks Empathy in Unity” : Bugs : Empathy (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<lun4tic> Wenn KDE installiert ist übernimmt dessen telepathy UI mir mein empathy. Wenn ich in Unity dann Empathy benutze und z.b. eingehende Nachrichten über einen Indicator aufrufe kommt die QT UI. kann man das abstellen ohne das KDE Paket zu deinstallieren? habe dazu in /etc/alternatives nichts gefunden was dazu passen könnte.
<lun4tic> scheint ja irgendein lib aufruf zu sein der sich an die GUI wendet die zuletzt eingetragen wurde oder so
<johannes_> leute, habe problem mit skype, immer wenn ich screen übertragen aktiviere sehe ich nur noch das hintergrundbild und sonst nichts
<k1l> !skype > johannes_ 
<kubine>  johannes_: Informationen zu Skype finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype
<k1l> schau mal ob da was zu deinem fehler steht
<johannes_> jap moment
<johannes_> ich schaue
<johannes_> leider nicht :/
<johannes_> wisst ihr vieleich eine möglichkeit was der grund sein könnte?
<fellbuendel> böse gesagt: Der Skype-Linux-Client ist seit einigen Jahren nicht weiterentwickelt worden...
<johannes_> nja das problem ist es ging einmal mit linux, hatte es dann deinstalliert und wieder installiert
<johannes_> bum jz kommt der fehler
<Haferstroh> Hallo, weiß jemand ob es ein ppa für nautilus gibt?
<daswort> johannes_, nimm doch vnc
<johannes_> njaa meine freunde haben alle skype
<daswort> Hey Haferstroh wieder hier :D Für welche Ubuntu Version und stable oder dev?
<k1l> Haferstroh: die frage ist eher, ob du ein ppa benötigst? :)
<johannes_> hey aber ich bin gerade dabei die RadeonHD treiber zu installieren, aber da heist es die abhängigkeit ist nicht erfüllbar? was brauche ich alles dafür
<k1l> !ati > johannes_ 
<Haferstroh> daswort,  k1l, ich hab doch dieses nervige Problem mit nautilus, daß ich zum einen nicht den "senden an" Dialog verwenden kann, und zum anderen, daß sich nautilus immer schließt wenn ich einen Wechseldatenträger öffne und dann, während das Fenster des Wechseldatenträgers noch geöffnet ist, diesen wieder aushänge. Dann schließt sich nautilus immer
<Haferstroh> Guten Morgen übrigends *g*
<johannes_> ?
<k1l> johannes_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI
<kubine> Title: ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> Haferstroh: das mit dem wechseldatenträger ist kein bug, sondern so gedacht
<Haferstroh> wieso ist das so gedacht, daß sich nautilus schließt ? Manchmal bleibt es nämlich offen und dann wieder 10 mal hintereinander nicht
<Haferstroh> k1l, 
<johannes_> da ist nirgens wo der freie RadeonHd?
<bekks> Haferstroh: Das ist nicht so gedacht. Das wurde gestern doch schon geklärt, dass es ein Bug ist.
<k1l> johannes_: lies doch bitte mal die hinweiskästen oben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Grafikkarten/ATI/RadeonHD?highlight=radeonhd
<kubine> Title: RadeonHD › ATI › Grafikkarten › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> Haferstroh: dann habe ich da wohl was falsch verstanden. 
<johannes_> achsoo ja aber der ist vom speed her nicht sehr angenehm
<johannes_> würde ja gerne minecraft mit mehr als 10 FPS spielen :P 
<k1l> johannes_: dann mach sachen wie 3d effekte aus um die graka zu entlasten, wenn du so eine alte graka hast
<Haferstroh> bekks, ja und ich denke wenn ich vielleicht eine neue version verwende, daß es dann schon gelöst wurde. Versuch macht kluch
<johannes_> habe keine alte grafikkarte auf windows konnte ich damit flüssig CoD spielen, minecraft mit mehr als 110 FPS..
<k1l> johannes_: welchen treiber nutzt du denn?
<k1l> und dann soll das mit dem veralteten treiber radeonhd besser werden? o_O
<johannes_> momentan?
<johannes_> anscheinend eh den radeon.. da ich gerade versucht habe den zu installieren, dann hat es geheisen es ist schon installiert
<johannes_> und bei grafik steht bei mir: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV730
<johannes_> wie kann ich 3D beschläunigung sehen ob sie aktiviert ist?
<Haferstroh> Beschläunigung ^^
<johannes_> jaja sry
<johannes_> aber wie kann ich das sehen?
<daswort> yay, twitter antwortet mir
<daswort> Hafelstroh: https://launchpad.net/nautilus
<kubine> Title: Nautilus in Launchpad (at launchpad.net)
<bekks> "Beschleunigung".
<Haferstroh> also auf der launchpad Seite wird als letzte Version 3.0.2 gezeigt. Wenn ich aber eingebe "nautilus --version" zeigt es bei mir an : GNOME nautilus 3.2.1
<fr00d> Moin
<fr00d> Wo muss ich dran drehen, wenn ich das Grub Menü angezeigt haben möchte, obwohl nur Ubuntu auf der Kiste drauf ist?
<fr00d> Das ist hier ein Ubuntu 11.10.
<bekks> fr00d: An der /etc/default/grub
<fr00d> Ok, da bin ich schon drin.
<fr00d> Ich hab noch keine Variable gefunden, die so sprechend ist, dass sie mir gleich anspringt und sagt was ich da einstellen darf.
<k1l> fr00d: einmalig geht das mit shift drücken. 
<fr00d> Ne, ich hät's gerne immer an.
<bekks> fr00d: Da steht dick und fett was von Timeout :)
<bekks> Lies halt die Kommentare in der Datei.
<fr00d> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<daswort> Haferstroh, weil du entweder an der falschen Stelle schaust oder Canonical die Struktur geändert hat und die neuen Paket woanders aufbewahrt.
<fr00d> Das steht so aber schon drin.
<bekks> fr00d: Dann hast du noch update-grub vergessen.
<bekks> Haferstroh: packages.ubuntu.com
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration  hier ist erklärt wie das genau funktioniert
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<daswort> Hey, mein upgrade will auch den Kernel mit upgraden (*-16) 0.o Sollte doch eigentlich nicht sein…
<bekks> Wieso denn nicht?
<bekks> daswort: Zeig uns doch mal lsb_release -a in einem Nopaste, zusammen mit uname -a
<daswort> hmm, ich laufe schon mit dem *-16er, was wird dann da geupdatet?
<bekks> daswort: Zeig uns doch mal lsb_release -a in einem Nopaste, zusammen mit uname -a
<daswort> Ungeduldig ? :-) http://nopaste.info/7d2f472943.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<bekks> Und welche Pakete sollen bei Dir aktualisiert werden? Mit *-16 kann niemand was anfangen.
<daswort> steht im paste
<bekks> Und was ist daran schlimm?
<daswort> Es verwirrt nur. Ich bins gewohnt das die Kernelupdates nicht mit normalen updates zu sammen kommen. Gilt wohl nur für neue Kernel!?
<bekks> Nein. Deine Gewöhnung ist reiner Zufall.
<k1l> daswort: du hast den kernel doch schon in benutzung.
<daswort> Gut zu wissen.
<k1l> die nachfrage kommt nur, wenn er was neues installiert
<k1l> !apt-get 
<kubine> k1l: Informationen zu apt-get finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get
<k1l> dort unter dist-upgrade ists erklärt
<bullgard4> daswort: Aktualisierungen des Kernels können, müssen aber nicht, mit Aktualsierungen von sonstigen Paketen bereitgestellt werden.
<daswort> hatte nicht beachtet das neue kernel = neue pakete und umgekehrt sind *fp*
<mini2> moin
<bullgard4> mini2: gm!
<mini2> ich hatte mal ein tool was aus einem screenshot ein 3d-screenshoot erstellt, leider weiß ich nicht mehr wie es heißt, gimp und blender war es nicht, kennt jemand noch ein programm?
<daswort> 3D anaglyph oder in welcher Art?
<k1l> mini2: http://be-jo.net/2012/03/3d-bild-selbst-erstellen-mit-gimp/   vlt hilft dir das auf die sprünge
<kubine> Title: 3D Bild selbst erstellen mit GIMP | bejonet (at be-jo.net)
<mini2> http://zefanjas.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/screenshot_12_spiegel.png
<mini2> sowas soll dann erstellt werden
<bekks> Ja, dann mach das :)
<mini2> also kein 3d bild was mit brille betrachtet werden muss
<bekks> ...
<daswort> shutter mini2 
<daswort> oder gimp, oder alles was sonst noch "3D" Transformation kann
<daswort> (man beachte die """"!)
<daswort> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shutter mini2 
<kubine> Title: Shutter › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mini2> mhh ne shutter war es nicht das war ein ganz einfaches tool was nur diese funktion konnte
<bekks> mini2: Die "Brillen" nennt man "Shutter".
<daswort> Ich meine screenshot-Programm das ein sehr leicht verständliches Plugin hat welches genau diesen Effekt (EINFACH!) zur Verfügung stellt --> Shutter
<mini2> daswort: ja das programm shutter war es nicht
<daswort> mini2, hat das irgendetwas mit screenshots zu tun, oder war das nur ein Beispiel?
<pog> kann das sein, dass ein paste ab einer Website (von phpcode) beim past unsichbare sonderzeichenhinzufuegt, die den Code nicht valide machen? Ich hab das verhalten erst grad vorher entdeckt, aber grad zweimal hintereinander. 
<pog> (ich copiere sonst vieles aus dem Internet und ins. ab der php Site.
<mini2> ich glaub ich habs gefunden: screenie-qt
<mini2> ich probier es mal
<mini2> jap das ist es, danke
<bibsch> hallo
<bibsch> gibt es für linux ein programm welches einen "eingefrorenen" prozess erkennt und neu startet?
<sdx23> bibsch: Du denkst dabei an was?
<bibsch> wenn ich z.b. einen gameserver starte, der prozess freezed
<bibsch> was bei java bzw minecraft mal passieren kann
<bibsch> das er dann automatisch nen neustart einleitet
<sdx23> Idealerweise sollte der Deamon selbst das erkennen und veranlassen.
<bibsch> wäre ideal .. aber tut er nicht :(
<sdx23> Demnach schreibst du selbst einen oder googelst, ob jemand das schon gemacht hat.
<daswort> Habe vor Zeiten mal etwas davon gelesen, war aber ziemlich komplex, und für Webserver im Enterprisebereich, weiß leider nicht mehr wie das Programm hieß.  Ja ich weiß das hilft niemanden, aber vielleicht spendet es Hoffunung :D
<sdx23> Man müsst erstmal definieren, was "freezt" genau heißt - vermutlich ja keine Interaktion, die sich sonst auf die ein oder andere Art äußern würde.
<sdx23> Im allgemeinen nutzt man für sowas Monitoring, wie nagios o.ä. - das ist aber nicht dazu gedacht, irgendwelche Bugs im Server auszugleichen; die sollte man schon fixen.
<daswort> Systemauslastung und keine Änderung in lsof?
<daswort> Da muss ich zustimmen, ich höre das in letzter Zeit oft dass die MC Server abstürzten oder putt gehen.
<sdx23> daswort: in manchen Fällen womöglich. Was ich sagen möchte, ist, dass sein Problem da etwas speziell ist und es kein allgemeines "ein Prozess freezt" gibt.
<k1l> das liegt aber daran, dass minecraft die java hölle ist
<daswort> Stimme euch zu.  sdx23 war auch eher theoretisch.
<daswort> Dabei gibt es so nette Programme für Java :( Aber installieren will man es deshalb trotzdem nicht.
<BarkingDuck> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<k1l> BarkingDuck: mit einem "/join " davor klappt das besser :)
<k1l> bibsch: versuch doch mal in den logs zu schauen, warum der mc-server sich aufhängt. meistens ist das der fall, da er nicht genug ram bekommt
<bibsch> ok
<BarkingDuck> danke :)
<k1l> bibsch: das ist vergleichbar mit: nen eimer unter das loch im dach zu stellen anstatt das dach zu reparieren :)  besser erstmal schauen, ob man den server reparieren kann, bevor man sich an workarounds ranmacht
<bibsch> werds mal mit mehr ram probieren
<bibsch> thx
<Forever1> Guten Morgen.
<Forever1> naje eher Mahlzeit
<Forever1> Ich bräuchte mal etwas Hilfe bei meiner X-Server config...
<bekks> ! frag > Forever1 
<kubine>  Forever1: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<Forever1> Na gut dann eben so
<Forever1> Mein Problem: Ich habe 3 Monitore an 2 Grafikkarten. Ich habe es geschaft das alle 3 Monitore den Desktop anzeigen aber ich kann aber nur mit einem Interagieren
<bekks> ! wf > Forever1 
<kubine>  Forever1: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<daswort> Forever1, hast aber nicht zufällig 3 X-Sessions am laufen oder :)
<Forever1> ähmm keine Ahnung
<bekks> DU hast das eingerichtet. Ausser Dir kann das niemand sagen.
<Forever1> ich bin eigentlich mehr der Consolero
<bekks> Dann weisst Du ja auch wie man das rausfindet, in der Konsole.
<Forever1> one sec
<daswort> Moment Consolero mit Trialhead-Display? Sieht man seltener…
<Forever1> manchmal braucht man eben doch nen GUI+
<bekks> Trialhead? Monitor zum Ausprobieren?
<bekks> Forever1: Bekommen wir die oben gefragten Informationen noch?
<Forever1> achso nein es läuft nur eine
<daswort> huch, nette Idee eigentlich. Das wäre das mit dem Umtausch nicht so nervig :)
<Forever1> TrippleHead
<Forever1> TripleHead meint er glaub ich..
<bekks> Spielt keine Rolle. Kriegen wir die Informationen noch?
<Forever1> wobei das ja eigentlich nur 2x DualHead ist... 
<Forever1> Was wolltet ihr noch mal wissen ?
<bekks> ! wf > Forever1 
<kubine>  Forever1: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Forever1> achso..
<Forever1> 1.) von 3 Monitoren kann ich nur mit einem Interagieren (Fenster öffnen)
<Forever1> 2.) Seit installation (vor rund 3 Tagen)
<Forever1> 3.) 11.04
<Forever1> 3.) 11.10
<Forever1> sry
<daswort> 2xDualhead? Wie meinst du das?
<bekks> Siehst du den Desktop dreimal, oder ist der in drei Teile aufgeteilt.
<bekks> ?
<Forever1> ich sehe 3 Desktops
<Forever1> wovon nur einer funktioniert
<Forever1> bei den anderen beiden bekomm ich nur ein "X" als Cursor
<bekks> Also hast du drei X Sessions.
<bekks> Wie hast Du das konfiguriert?
<Forever1> also die xconf hab ich "selbstgeschrieben"
<daswort> ! paste > Forever1 
<kubine>  Forever1: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<daswort> Könntest du die Datei mal pasten wie vorhin schon gebeten? Forever1 
<Forever1> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406377/
<kubine> Title: Xconf Forever › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Forever1> ist was angekommen ?
<bekks> Du hast den Link hier rein geposted, er ist angekommen.
<Forever1> ok
<Forever1> habt ihr da nen Fehler entdeckt ?
<Mike1> Forever1: warum steht dann da so viel drin?
<Forever1> Keine Ahnung die Grundconfig cam von amdconfig
<Forever1> brb
<GerhardSchr> hi
<GerhardSchr> weiß jemand, wie man bei compiz fusion es so einstellen kann, dass wenn man die fenster an den bildschirmrand zieht, dann sie maximiert werden? so wie bei win7
<daswort> Welche Ubuntuversion GerhardSchr ?
<btlinuxuser> hallo allerseits
<GerhardSchr> leider kein ubuntu :P war eher eine allgemeine compiz frage ;)
<btlinuxuser> ich müsste hier mal um Tipps bitten.
<btlinuxuser> darf ich ?
<ppq> GerhardSchr: dann frag doch bitte im offtopic chan, oder besser, im channel deiner distribution :)
<GerhardSchr> btlinuxuser: klar
<ppq> !frag > btlinuxuser
<kubine>  btlinuxuser: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<GerhardSchr> ppq: ok
<btlinuxuser> es geht um KDE4 Profile
<btlinuxuser> generelles Zeugs
<btlinuxuser> distro unabhängig
<dAnjou> btlinuxuser: versuche es bitte in *einem* post
<btlinuxuser> also, ok.
<Fuchs> btlinuxuser: #compiz in dem Fall 
<dAnjou> Fuchs: ne, der andere
<Fuchs> ach, ups, GerhardSchr ...
 * Fuchs d00f
<btlinuxuser> ich hab ein wunderschönes Profil als root erstellt. Taskbar shortcuts,Icon-Set, bg pic, Farbschema, Fenster-Deko und Widgets
<btlinuxuser> und ich will, dass ein User das gleiche bekommt
 * GerhardSchr streichelt Fuchs ;)
<Fuchs> und fuer btlinuxuser gilt dann: #kanal_deiner_distro, hoffend, dass bt nicht fuer backtrack steht 
<Fuchs> GerhardSchr: ach, im #a**********.de keine Antwort bekommen ;) 
<ppq> kde als root? ohje.
<Fuchs> GerhardSchr: Spass beiseite, frag am besten in #compiz ob es ein Plugin gibt, ich kenne das nur fuer kwin 
<dAnjou> oder halt #kde[4]
<btlinuxuser> ich hab bereits den Inhalt vom root home in user reinkopiert und das half nicht
<daswort> root? daswort klammert sich an seiner root-Beruhungungsdecke fest*
<Fuchs> nevermind, da hast Du Deine Antwort, GerhardSchr :)   
<btlinuxuser> kennt da jemand eine Standardroutine, bzw, einen Usus
<btlinuxuser> klar steht bt für backtrack.
<btlinuxuser> wollt damit mal hantieren.
<Fuchs> btlinuxuser: fuer alle oben genannten Sachen reichen die Dateien in ` kde4-config --localprefix`/share/config/ 
<Fuchs> btlinuxuser: aber nach dem Kopieren muessen die Rechte natuerlich stimmen. Aber das fragst Du dann wirklich am besten in einem KDE Kanal oder eben bei Backtrack, wenn Du das schon verwendest. 
<btlinuxuser> eben, ist ja ubuntu minimal, also distro-spezifisch ist meine Frage nun nicht gerade. (Deinen Tipp hab ich bereits schon befolgt ) . ich bekam aber nur die Desktop Dateien.
<btlinuxuser> also. ich hab aber auch Compiz am laufen. 
<daswort> KDE mit Compiz? 
<anakula> Hallo. Ich habe aus Versehen mit Gparted eine Partition gelöscht. Jetzt startet mein Ubuntu nicht mehr. Komme nur bis Grub.Folgendermaßen: Grub  loading stage 1.5 
<anakula> Grub loading, please wait       Error 22    kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<daswort> Was heißt gelöscht? Neu Partitionstabelle, oder auch schon formatiert?
<anakula> mit gparted habe ich nur gelöscht
<daswort> Partitionstabelle kannst du mit `Testdisk` wieder herstellen. Oder ähnlich.
<daswort> Wie war der Befehl?
<daswort> *ähnlichen Tools
<anakula> habe ich mit der grafischen oberfläche gemacht. 
<anakula> keinen Befehl eingegeben selbt
<daswort> Ach sorry, ich hatte parted (ohne g) gelesen.
<anakula> dasowort: wie kriege ich den testdisk zum laufen, weil mein ubuntu startet ja nicht. Im Moment bin ich über die Live CD am Start.
<ppq> anakula: das geht auch von einer live-cd aus
<daswort> Dann nutze die LiveCD :)
<anakula> danke probiere ich mal
<jokrebel> anakula: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung
<kubine> Title: Festplatten Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<anakula> ok, ich mach mich ans werk. Melde mich wieder, wenn es hakt. Danke erstmal.
<jokrebel> anakula: Wobei sich mir ernsthaft die Frage stellt, wie man versehnetlich mit GParted hantiert und dann auch noch eine Partition löscht.
<anakula> jokrebel: naja versehentlich in Anführungszeichen. Ich dachte eigentlich auf der Partition wäre nur mein altes Homeverzeichnis, das ich woandershin umziehen habe lassen. Es war somit ein beabsichtigtes Löschen, mit ungewollten Auswirkungen.
<daswort> jokrebel, habe mal die Partitionstable neu angelegt, da ich mich verklickt hatte und dachte es gäbe noch ne Abfrage, wie sonst überall bei gparted
<f31n> hey leute, irgendwie find ich zu dem thema nichts in google ... scheint ich suche falsch, habt ihr ne idee kennt ihr ne möglichkeit dass ich die veränderungen innerhalb eines ordner mitlogge? wichtig ist weniger was geändert wird sondern eher wann ...
<bekks> inotify
<f31n> danke bekks
<dadrc> Die Beispiele auf der Wikiseite haben sowas sogar schon fast drin: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/inotify#Beispiele
<kubine> Title: inotify › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> schlaftier: Verbindungsprobleme? Bitte Fixen und/oder autojoin ausschalten, danke.
<f31n> jup schon gefunden danke dadrc
<bullgard4> f31n: Versuch mal Zeigeist.
<bullgard4> f31n: Versuch mal Zeitgeist.
<kitto> Moins !
<kitto> Ich habe ein frisch installiertes 11.10, kann mich auch mit der "Ubuntu" Oberfläche anmelden, aber mit der "Gnome-Classic" klappt es nicht. Dort erhalte ich keine Panels, etc.
<kitto> Hat jemand eine Idee ?
<ben1u> Hi, hast du grome-shell nachinstalliert?
<kitto> Ich habe das -failback installiert.
<kitto> gnome-session-failback
<kitto> Ein einziges mal habe ich meinen gewohnten Desktop gesehen, jetzt klappt es nicht mehr.
<anakula> Hallo, ich war vor ca. einer Stunde mal hier, weil ich eine Partition gelöscht habe und beim booten im grub hängengeblieben bin. Die Partition habe ich mit testdisk wiederhergestellt. Jedenfalls zeigt es mir gparted so an. Allerdings beim booten hängt grub immer noch. Zeigt an: Grub loading, please wait... Error 22      Weiß jemand Rat?
<sdx23> !grub2 > anakula 
<kubine>  anakula: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<sdx23> Nach entsprechender Anleitung Grub wiederherstellen.
<kitto> gnome-shell ist nun installiert, brachte aber keine Änderung.
<kitto> Ich häre die Musik, das Hintergrundbild kommt, dann erhalte ich eine Menüleiste mit dem Desktop-Menü.
<kitto> Das wars... keine Möglichkeit mehr zum Logout oder so.
<kitto> Bin für jeden Vorschlag offen.
<daswort> versucht etwas zur leiste hinzuzufügen kitto 
<kitto> daswort: Es gibt keine Option dafür, auch ALT+RechtsKlick geht nicht. Es ist die Menüleiste, ich in der "Ubuntu" umgebung des Desktops, wenn ich die Maus nach oben schiebe.
<kitto> Grmpf, wieso verschwinden hier ganze Wörter ?
<kitto> War es trotzdem klar ?
<ben1u> kitto: Lese bitte http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME
<kubine> Title: GNOME › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben1u> ab Ubuntu 11.10 wird Gnome nicht mehr unterstützt, nur Gnome3 (gnome-shell) oder Unity
<kitto> benlu: Ich hatte vorher ein 10.10 (wenn ich den Artikel richtig überflogen habe, dann war das ein GNOME2 ?). Und genau diesen Desktop hätte ich gerne wieder. Deshalb hatte ich den gnome-session-failback installiert und es sah alles wunderbar aus, genau wie ich wollte. Aber eben nur ein einziges mal....
<kitto> Da ich ein Ubuntu Desktop installiert habe, sollte Gnome 3 ja komplett installiert sein, gnome-shell habe ich nun auch hinzugefügt.
<ben1u> !gnome-shell > kitto 
<ben1u> !Gnome_Shell > kitto 
<kubine>  kitto: Informationen zu Gnome_Shell finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gnome_Shell
<k1l> kitto: den alten desktop gibt es bei gnome nicht mehr. auch der fallback wird in zukunft aussehen wie der neue, sobald der komplett ohne 3d läuft.
<k1l> kitto: wenn du das alte look & feel willst, dann überlege mal, ob nciht xfce (xubuntu) oder lxde (lubuntu) was für dich ist
<jokrebel> !desktops > kitto:
<kubine>  kitto:: Hier eine Übersicht über verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<ben1u> außerdem gibt es im Forum viele Threads zu grome-session-fallback: http://ubuntuusers.de/search/?query=gnome-session-fallback&area=forum&date_begin=&date_end=&sort=&forums=support
<kubine> Title: Ergebnisse für „gnome-session-fallback“ › Suche › ubuntuusers.de (at ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> ben1u: wie gesagt wir die auch so aussehen wie gnome3 in zukunft
<k1l> dauerlösung wird da nur sich was anderes zu suchen.
<ben1u> stimmt, man kann auch alternativen wie MATE oder Cinnamon ausprobieren
<anakula> so, bin jetzt so weit mich mit grub2 auseinanderzusetzen und muss zugeben, dass ich etwas erschlagen bin von der Fülle der Informationen. Ich habe herausgefunden, dass grub2 installiert ist (mehr oder weniger) jedenfalls nicht grub legacy. Ich habe auch herausgefunden, dass die Datei grub.cfg nicht vorhanden ist. Ich möchte im Moment den Befehl grub-install /dev/sdX  ausführen, weiß aber nicht genau, durch was ich das X ersetzen soll
<Frickelpit> anakula: durch den buchstaben der festplatte, wo du grub installieren möchtest
<Frickelpit> 1. festplatte = sda, 2. festplatte = sdb usw.
<k1l> anakula: X steht für einen buchstaben und Y für eine ziffer. mit den buchstaben benennt man die festplatte
<anakula> ok, danke. also brauche ich nur die Festplatte zu benennen, nicht die Partition oder ?
<Frickelpit> ja
<anakula> merci
<anakula> ok, habe den Befehl ausgeführt, folgendes Ergebnis: [paste:406382:grub]
<anakula> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406382/
<kubine> Title: grub › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> warum bist du root?
<anakula> Müsste eigentlich gemounted sein, weil ich auf das grub Verzeichnis zugreifen und einsehen kann.
<kitto> benlu, kubine, k1l: danke, werde mich mal durchlesen.
<jokrebel> !bot > kitto
<kubine>  kitto: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<anakula> Frickelpit: hatte glaube ich irgendwann mal sudo -s eingegegeben
<mcnesium> warum gibt exiftool hier nur die daten aus und ändert sie nicht? http://pastie.org/3565513 was mach ich falsch?
<kubine> Title: #3565513 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<sdx23> mcnesium: weil zu viele Leerzeichen.
<mcnesium> sdx23: das steht genau so hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ExifTool
<kubine> Title: ExifTool › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mcnesium> aso nee 
<mcnesium> jetzt klick
<anakula> kann sich jemand die Fehlermeldung erklären?
<mcnesium> thx sdx23 
<k1l> anakula: chroot nicht korrekt aufgebaut.
<k1l> !grub_2
<kubine> k1l: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<ben1u> !Partitionierung/Grundlagen#Partitionenkennzeichnung-unter-Linux > anakula Für Dich lesenswerter Artikel :)
<ben1u> !Partitionierung/Grundlagen#Partitionenkennzeichnung-unter-Linux > anakula
<ben1u> -.-
<k1l> anakula: dort unter reparatur nochmal _genau_ nachlesen und auch denk dort verlinkten wiki eintrag zu chroot
<k1l> anakula: warum willst du eigentlich grub installieren? was ist das problem dahinter?
<jokrebel> ben1u: Bitte nicht mit dem Bot hier experimentieren, danke.
<anakula> k1l: Weil mein System nicht startet. Hängt bei grub. Zeigt dann immer Fehler 22. Und geht dann nicht mehr weiter.
<k1l> anakula: hattest du da nicht partitionen gelöscht?
<k1l> weil wenn da die / partition gelöscht ist, dann ist das kein grub fehler, sondern einfach kein vorhandenes system :)
<anakula> k1l: ja, hab ich mit testdisk wiederhergestellt. gparted zeigt die Partition auch wieder an. Grub hängt allerdings immer noch
<daswort> Wo ist den der ben hin?
<anakula> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406387/  Hab mich eigentlich an die Wikivorgabe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur gehalten. Ist mir nicht ganz klar, wo der Fehler  liegt.
<kubine> Title: grub › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> anakula: Welcher Teilanleitung versuchst Du da zu folgen?
<anakula> chroot Methode
<k1l> anakula: lass doch mal diesen sudo su blödsinn
<k1l> und was sollen die befehle da? die stehen 100% nicht in der anleitung
<jokrebel> seit wann steht da sudo su? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> anakula: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode und die dort verlinkte anleitung zum chroot: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> anakula: Wie kommst Du auf den Befehl in Zeile drei? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406387/
<kubine> Title: grub › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<littledarkcloud> 1c0feea62a3ab961a90dad75c6990d21, das is die md5sum von Ubuntu_V10.04.4(Desktop-64bit).iso .... warum taucht die checksumme nicht hier auf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes#A10.04_LTS
<kubine> Title: UbuntuHashes - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<littledarkcloud> ?
<k1l> und damit ist das für mich auch beendet. die variante funktioniert 100%. wenn man dann selbst meint sachen zu verändern muss man sich nicht wundern und ist dann auch nicht mehr mein problem :/
<anakula> k1l: also bei mir steht definitiv ein sudo su in der Anleitung unter chroot
<k1l> anakula: dann nimm deine frickel anleitung und wende dich zu weiterem support bei dem ersteller
<k1l> wobei warte. das steht echt im wiki? omg
<anakula> k1l: Danke für deine Freundlichkeit
<jokrebel> littledarkcloud: Weil es dort noch nicht eingepflegt wurde?
<k1l> dann nehm ich das zurück, aber der rest gilt weiterhin
<littledarkcloud> mh, okay.
<littledarkcloud> ich lad nur grad das image runter und check die prüfsumme und war mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob die iso vielleicht beschädigt is --- weil sie halt eben abweichend is.
<anakula> jokrebel: Sorry, weiß nicht mehr genau, wie ich auf Befehl in Zeile 3 gekommen bin. Das andere habe ich aus der Wikianleitung
<jokrebel> anakula: Diese Zeile ist aber da schon mal falsch und auch nicht angepasst auf Dich wenn dann (if=/dev/sdX  … X würde sinnvoll ersetzt gehören)
<jokrebel> anakula: Geh für chroot hiernach vor (wie von k1l bereits verlinkt) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<kubine> Title: Live-CD › chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> anakula: Und selbst wenn das was Du da befolgen wolltest stimmen sollte, hast Du Dich da ganz schön ver-copy&pastet meiner Meinung nach, da ist nicht nur die eine Zeile völlig falsch, sodern es fehlen auch _mehrere_ andere…
<anakula> jokrebel: jetzt wo dus sagst, stimmt. Ich glaube ich mach morgen weiter. Hab grade keinen Nerv mehr. Danke erstmal.
<jokrebel> anakula: Ja - sowas besser in Ruhe und ausgeruht mit genug Nerv angehen.
<Tuxling> hi, kennt sich hier jemand mit alpine aus?
<bekks> ! frag > Tuxling 
<kubine>  Tuxling: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<Tuxling> ok, ich habe folgendes problem. Ich kann mit alpine mails empfangen, aber nicht senden.
<jokrebel> Tuxling: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alpine kennst Du? Ich kenn dieses Programm leider nicht…
<kubine> Title: Alpine › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tuxling> ja, ich habe es nach 2 od. 3 anleitungen gemacht, leider ohne erfolg
<Tuxling> Andere Frage. Angenommen ich habe die Datei 123.ert , die ich per IRC jemanden schicken will. Was muss ich tun?
<bekks> Du brauchst einen DCC fähigen IRC client.
<Tuxling> habe irssi und wechat
<Tuxling> sollte bei beiden gehen.
<bekks> Geht auch bei beiden.
<Tuxling> wie mache ich das, bin anfänger :l
<Tuxling> angenommen ich will dir +bekks die datei schicken, wie gehe ich vor?
<eix_> unguenstig wirds bei dcc, wenn der Empfaenger (IIRC) hinter NAT sitzt
<hdp> http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html#dcc
<kubine> Title: An IRC Tutorial (at www.irchelp.org)
<Tuxling> leider is mein englisch nicht das beste, werde mir die seiten kopieren, danke
<bekks> Kopieren? Ein Lesezeichen reicht :)
<Tuxling> nein, benutze gerade screen
<Tuxling> und bin zu faul die maus zu bewegen :)
<Tuxling> gibt es einen chanel für deutsche debian nutzer?wg. shell fragen
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Nutzt Du gerade Debian?
<ppq> #debian.de und #debian-de - einer von denen war doof, ich weiß nicht mehr welcher
<Tuxling> nein, aber ich arbeite meistens im terminal, danke.
<Tuxling> keine sorge, habe eine SchwarzhumorBFG400 dabei :)
<eix_> irc.debian.org/#debian.de
<Tuxling> danke, nochmals
<eix_> manche debianer reagieren komisch, wenn ein ubu kommt und was wissen will ...
<stephan_arch> hallo ich habe ubuntu 11.10 installiert und nach einem dist-upgrade habe ich kein wlan mehr
<bekks> Du hattest ein 11.10
<bekks> Nach dem dist-upgrade hast du ein 12.04, richtig?
<stephan_arch> wie kann ich das sehen?
<Tuxling> wie wahr nochmal das zitat... ach ja "Wir sind alles debianer, den von dort kommen unsere wurzeln"
<tessarakt> äh
<bekks> stephan_arch: lsb_release -a eintippen
<tessarakt> dist-upgrade, nicht release-upgrade
<bekks> Tuxling: Nein. Und das wird auch nicht hier diskutiert. :)
<stephan_arch> nee da steht noch immer realease 11.10
<bekks> Dann hast du auch noch ein 11.10
<Tuxling> nein,:) xD
<stephan_arch> aber die wlankarte wird nicht mehr gefunden
<bekks> stephan_arch: Wie suchst du nach ihr?
<stephan_arch> lspci
<stephan_arch> dort wird sie gefunden
<ppq> Tuxling: stell deine ubuntu-shell-fragen ruhig hier :)
<Tuxling> das ging um alpine, ich kann empfangen aber keine mails senden
<Tuxling> wo habe ich bei der configuration mist gebaut?
<eix_> stephan_arch: wer findet die karte nicht, networkmanager applet?
<Tuxling> E-Mail bei yahoo
<bekks> Tuxling: Wissen wir nicht, weil du uns noch keinerlei Informationen geliefert hast ausser "geht nicht".
<Tuxling> ok sorry
<ppq> Tuxling: vielleicht beim smtp-server, wenn du nicht senden kannst, überprüf das doch mal
<bekks> stephan_arch: was sagt dmesg zu der Karte?
<Tuxling> moment
<k1l> !wf > Tuxling das mal als hilfestellung
<kubine>  Tuxling das mal als hilfestellung: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<stephan_arch> aber bei iwconfig steht no wireless extensions
<k1l> stephan_arch: klopp mal das kopmplette dmesg in einen nopaste
<Tuxling> beim senden kommt Mail not sent: MAIL first {mp012}
<stayarrr> nabend
<Tuxling> mit wechselnden nummern
<Tuxling> tag stayarr
<stephan_arch> geht nicht, hab kein netz
<stephan_arch> ich versuch mal sudo sh -c "echo 'SUSPEND_MODULES=\"iwl3945\"'> /etc/pm/config.d/modules"
<Tuxling> version alpine 2.00
<bekks> stephan_arch: Was geht nicht? dmesg eintippen?
<bekks> stephan_arch: Bevor du wild herumprobierst, solltest du nach der Ursache suchen.
<stephan_arch> ich kanns nicht copy pasten
<bekks> Davon hat auch niemand geredet.
<stephan_arch> das modul ist bei lsmod auch nicht drin
<k1l> stephan_arch: du kannst es ja in einer datei speichern und dann per usb stick auf deinem arch system hier nopasten oder?
<Tuxling> gipt einen einfacheren weg, von konsole nach hier
<Tuxling> screen starten,
<k1l> pack direkt mal nen lsb_release -a, uname -a, rfkill list und nen lsmod mit rein
<Tuxling> strg+a, dann esc
<bekks> Tuxling: Und das soll was bringen?
<Tuxling> mit jklh cokursor bewegen, am anfang des textes leertaste drücken.
<k1l> achso, lspci und ifconfig -a wären dann auch noch nett :)
<bekks> Tuxling: Insbesondere: Was soll das bringen, wenn der Rechner kein Netz hat?
<Tuxling> ups, mein fehler, sorry
<ppq> Tuxling: welchen mail anbieter nutzt du?
<Tuxling> yahoo
<Tuxling> gibt es irgendwelche zeilen der .pinerc, welche interessieren?
<ppq> http://help.yahoo.com/l/de/yahoo/mail/pop/basics/pop-14.html smtp server und auth richtig eingestellt?
<kubine> Title: POP-Zugang zu Yahoo! Mail mit einem anderen Mail-Client | Hilfe zu Yahoo! Mail (at help.yahoo.com)
<Tuxling> werde es versuchen, habe es nach anleitung von ubuntuuser, und von gambaru.de gemacht.
<stephan_arch> http://pastebin.com/GsReRksN  einmal
<kubine> Title: [ 0.444835] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 08-08] [ 0.444838] pci 0 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Tuxling> werde es gleich mal probieren, moment
<Tuxling> sorry, vertan, ich hab gmx
<ppq> Tuxling: lol, ok. dann guck dass du jeweils als usernamen deine ganze emailadresse angibst, das ist wichtig.
<ppq> der smtp-server ist mail.gmx.net
<ppq> ssl, port 465.
<stephan_arch> k1l, http://pastebin.com/GP4T4Kg5
<ppq> Tuxling: als empfang-server kannst du übrigens - im gegensatz zu dem was gmx behauptet - auch imap benutzen: imap.gmx.net ssl port 993
<k1l> stephan_arch: gibts nen grund für den alten kernel? der -16er ist der aktuelle
<stephan_arch> k1l, ich habe einfach ein sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ausgeführt und 233 mb runtergeladen
<stephan_arch> dannach ging garnichts mehr
<stephan_arch> mom, muss kurz rebooten
<Tuxling> leider fehler [Mail not sent: MAIL first {mp012}]
<ppq> Tuxling: guck dich mal nach einer option "send after fetch" in deinem client um. 
<Tuxling> ich habe folgendes gefunden:Prevent Partial Fetching
<MaJaN> Kennt jemand nen channel, wo man einfach chatten kann ? Ohne ein Thema ?
<bekks> ! ot > MaJaN 
<kubine>  MaJaN: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Tuxling> whois MaJaN
<MaJaN> Danke
<Tuxling> Versuchs mal bei #ubuntu-de-offtopic MaJan
<Tuxling> bye
<floogy> Hi, ich habe etwas zu große kern und message logs und möchte dass logrotate bzw. syslogd diese jetzt rotiert und zippt. Kann ich das manuell anstoßen?
<bekks> Ja.
<floogy> Hi bekks, wo finde ich die Lösung dazu?
<bekks> in "man logrotate"
<floogy> Die betroffenen werden aber von syslogd rotiert...
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Kann man sie deswegen nicht mit logrotate rotieren?
<floogy> ka
<bekks> Doch, kann man :)
<guntbert> bekks: ich hab nicht nachgeschaut, aber macht syslogd wirklich sein eigenes logrotate?
<bekks> Nein, davon redete ja auch niemand :)
<bekks> Und syslogd rotiert selbst auch nichts.
<guntbert> dacht ich mir :)
<floogy> Ok, ich kam durch diese Seite darauf: http://wiki.notestc.de/index.php/Logrotate
<kubine> Title: Logrotate - Howto Sammlung (at wiki.notestc.de)
<FUZxxl> Moin!
<FUZxxl> Wie kann ich eine neue Gruppe erstellen, um Daten mit einer bestimmten Gruppe von Personen zu teilen=
<FUZxxl> Also sagen wir ich habe Nutzer a,b, c und d und möchte eine Gruppe x machen, in der a,b,c und d Mitglied sind.
<k1l> FUZxxl: dann mache es doch :)  erstell eine gruppe und füge die user da hin zu
<k1l> FUZxxl: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen
<kubine> Title: Benutzer und Gruppen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<floogy> bekks, danke, mit sudo logrotate -vf /etc/logrotate.conf 2mal nacheinander klappt es.
<FUZxxl> Wie? 
<floogy> Damit es auch durch gzip komprimiert wird
<bekks> FUZxxl: Lies doch mal den Link.
<FUZxxl> okay.
<k1l> FUZxxl: das hab ich auf der geposteten wiki seite versteckt :)
<FUZxxl> Mache ich 
 * FUZxxl RTFM
<floogy> z.B. messages von >900MB auf 54MB, kern.log von 1.3GB auf 78MB
<Hootch> FUZxxl: sieh es so: Viele Leute haben sich echt Gedanken gemacht, wie man recht einfach und verständlich sowas erklärt. Und das Wiki ist gut! :)
<bekks> Dann würde ich eher die Ursachen für die riesigen Logs beseitigen.
<FUZxxl> okay.
<FUZxxl> Danke!
<FUZxxl> Ich habs gelesen und versatanden.
<k1l> floogy: hast du denn errors, die die logs vollspammen?
<floogy> k1l, ja von der Festplatte, die ich mit ddrescue sichere. 
<floogy> Die lassen sich gut komprimieren, da sich die Zeilen gleichen.
<floogy> Außerdem hatte sich Apparmor_notify an dem 1.3GB kern.log verschluckt.
<floogy> Werde die Platte sobald wie möglich abhängen. Es werden noch ein paar Blöcke getrimmt, das meiste ist bereits gesichert, das Image lässt sich auch mounten. 
<bekks> getrimmt?
<bekks> Wozu, die Platte wandert doch sowieso in den Müll.
<floogy> D.h. die bei Seite gelassenen Error-Blöcke werden in einem Trimdurchlauf noch versucht ausgelesen zu werden um nach Möglichkeit noch ihren Weg ins ins Image zu finden.
<bekks> Um den Kram dann manuell zusammenzubasteln? Fiel Fergnügen. :P
<floogy> Nein, das läuft nicht manuell.
<floogy> Das läuft Blockweise. Inputblock hd == outputblock image.
<bekks> floogy: Mir ist sehr genau klar wie dd funktioniert. Wie genau löst du denn das Problem, nachträglich nochmal bestimmte Blöcke in ein image zu schreiben?
<floogy> ddrescue != dd
<bekks> ddrescue betrifft das ganz genauso.
<bekks> Den Unterschied zwischen dd und ddrescue kennst Du, nehme ich an?
<floogy> Mittels logfile 
<floogy> http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/manual/ddrescue_manual.html#Algorithm
<kubine> Title: GNU ddrescue Manual (at www.gnu.org)
<floogy> Gute Nacht und Tschüß!
<bekks> "Nein" ist die korrekte Antwort auf meine letzte Frage.
<stephan_arch> hallo, ich möchte auf dem laptop meines nachbarn ubuntu installieren (weil er kein bock mehr auf viren hat und ihm knopix und ubuntu gefiehl)
<bekks> Dann mach das doch.
<stephan_arch> jetzt reinstallier ich es gerade wieder weil wir das lange passwort vergessen haben :)
<bekks> Fehler.
<bekks> Livecd einlegen und Passwort zurücksetzen.
<k1l> !passwort_vergessen
<bekks> Dazu muss man nicht neuinstallieren.
<k1l> !wiki > stephan_arch 
<kubine>  stephan_arch: "\u0002http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardware_blacklist\u0002##### Hier soll Hardware gesammelt werden
<stephan_arch> ok, also nicht nei installieren ?:)
<bekks> stephan_arch: Nö.
<stephan_arch> bin noch nicht dabei, wollte ich gerade machen
<k1l> komischer link, naja das wiki kennst du ja, suche kannste sicher auch bedienen
<stephan_arch> hmm, finge gerade nichts hilfreiches
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zugangsdaten_vergessen   :/
<kubine> Title: Zugangsdaten vergessen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stephan_arch> ich möchte meinem nachbarn gerne ein system einrichten das sich automatisch update und er ruhe hat
<hdp> Schlechte Idee.
<k1l> automatische updates gibts ootb nicht. bring ihm bei, wie er die aktualisierungsverwaltung benutzt
<stephan_arch> der typ ist fast 60 und keine ahnung von pcs, der grad mal mit ebay, wiki und amsn umgehen
<bekks> stephan_arch: Dann geh alle vier Wochen rüber und mach die Updates.
<SunTsu> stephan_arch: Und was ist wenn doch mal was bei einem automatischen Update schiefgeht?
<stephan_arch> ich bin arch user und wenn ich mit ubuntu usern über arch spreche sagen die mir immer das ubuntu stabieler ist als arch und das es keine probleme mit updates gibt
<stephan_arch> habe ich das was missverstanden?
<bekks> stephan_arch: Und wenn es doch mal ein Problem gibt?
<SunTsu> stephan_arch: Das ist im Normalfall auch so, aber ab und zu schaut ein Herr Murphy vorbei
<stephan_arch> ich dachte das ubunut über murphy's gesetze steht :)
<k1l> im ein ubuntu zu installieren und ihn dann alleine zu lassen tut keinem einen gefallen.
<SunTsu> Es reicht ja schon wenn z.B. Firefox noch läuft, dann will so manche GUI-Updater nicht updaten
<stephan_arch> deshalb hatte ich eine idee und wollte ihm nen starter basteln und apt-get in visudo freischalten für den user
<stephan_arch> damit er einfach nur klickt und fertig, ich sehe ihn kaum, der half einfach uns, wollte ihm was gutes tun
<SunTsu> stephan_arch: Du kannst ja auch per ssh updaten. Wichtig ist dass jemand es macht der sieht was passiert und zur Not fixen kann
<stephan_arch> mit ssh habe ich noch kaum expierence
<stephan_arch> experience
<bekks> stephan_arch: Du tust ihm nichts Gutes mit deinem Plan.
<stephan_arch> was schlägt ihr dann vor? 
<k1l> scroll mal zurück :)
<bekks> Lass ihn nicht alleine mit seinem Ubuntu.
<stephan_arch> wie gesagt, ich werde ihn vielleicht 2 oder 3 monate nicht sehen (wenn alles gut läuft)
<stephan_arch> ich könnte ihm auch windows installieren mit deepfreez drauf
<SunTsu> stephan_arch: Was brauchts denn für Erfahrung mit ssh? ssh $kiste, und dann hast Du eine Shell...
<stephan_arch> was ist wenn ich beim updaten das netzwerk verliere etc
<bekks> Dann benutzt man screen und dann kann man auch das Netzwerk verlieren.
<SunTsu> eben
<stephan_arch> <bekks> Dann benutzt man screen und dann kann man auch das Netzwerk verlieren.   versteh ich nicht was du meinst?:)
<bekks> screen ist ein Programm, das einem erlaubt, z.B. ssh zu benutzen, ohne dass man Angst vor dem Netzwerkverlust haben muss.
<stephan_arch> ach du meinst screen der etwas terminal unabhängig laufen lässt :)
<k1l> !screen > stephan_arch 
<kubine>  stephan_arch: Informationen zu Screen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screen
<bekks> stephan_arch: Richtig.
<SunTsu> stephan_arch: exakt das
<stephan_arch> bekks: also bei mir war das so das ich sudo apt-get dist-upgrade gemacht habe (ohne update vorher zu machen) und erst nach dem reboot habe ich das netzwerk verloren
<SunTsu> stephan_arch: Und inwiefern soll das nun besser sein wenn das bei Deinem Nachbarn automatisch passiert?
<stephan_arch> ok
<k1l> stephan_arch: das war doch eh ne komische kiste mit einem nicht aktuellen kernel
<stephan_arch> und updates ausschalten ist auch schlecht :/
<bekks> Und das apt-get update vor dem Update nicht vergessen.
<stephan_arch> bekks: ich glaube das war der fehler, ab und zu wird der wlan treiber nicht mit geladen, oder den muss man seperat einbinden
<stephan_arch> wieso auch immer
<bekks> stephan_arch: Was auch immer der Fehler war: Deinem Nachbarn tust du damit keinen Gefallen.
<stephan_arch> von dieser art des fehlers in linux habe ich oft gelesen
<stephan_arch> ist das was normales? muss man bei kernel upgrade damit rechnen, wenn ja warum?
<bekks> Natürlich musst Du damit rechnen, irgendeinen Bug anzutreffen. Immer, und in jeder Software, nicht nur im Kernel.
<SunTsu> stephan_arch: Fehler passieren einfach. Alles von Menschen geschaffene hat Fehler
<magerquark> das problem der des update-fetischismus, warum updaten, wenn ds system zufriedebstellend läuft
<k1l> magerquark: :/
<floogy> Hi bekks, http://danielnoegel.de/wordpress/2010/07/05/datenrettung-mit-ddrescue/ damit auch Du weißt, wo der Unterschied zu dd liegt. Ich muss da nichts frickeln, damit die defekten Sektoren, die doch noch mit mehreren Lesversuchen teilweise zu lesen sind nicht von Hand in das Image friemeln, das macht ddrescue mittels logfile. Aber wahrscheinlich hast Du ja doch recht... Gute Nacht nochmals.
<kubine> Title: Images erstellen mit ddrescue | danielnoegel.de (at danielnoegel.de)
<stephan_arch> also kann ich ohne probleme das system einrichten und updates ausschalten?
<stephan_arch> ist das system sicher genug für die nächten 3-4 monate?
<bekks> Und dann hilfst du deinem Nachbarn regelmäßig bei den Updates. :)
<stephan_arch> ich werde ihn ne lange zeit nicht sehen, der fährt zu seiner tochter glaub ich für ne zeit
<SunTsu> stephan_arch: Es ist solange sicher bis der erste Rootfehler gefunden wird. Das kann morgen sein oder auch in 2 Monaten
<k1l> stephan_arch: nein
<magerquark> stephan_arch, ich weiss nicht ,welche distribution du genau einsetzt, aber wenn dann nimm länger halbarere varianten wie debian oder ubuntu LTS
<k1l> da sich z.b. auch der Browser updatet über die paketverwaltung macht das keinen sinn
<SunTsu> magerquark: Und die muss man nicht updaten? Gewagte These
<k1l> !slap magerquark 
<k1l> magerquark: bitte unterlasse solche halbwissens ratschläge
<stephan_arch> k1l, du meinst das auch LTS updates braucht
<SunTsu> stephan_arch: Es führt kein Weg an regelmäßigen Updates vorbei, und die sollte man beobachten, egal wie man es dreht und wendet
<k1l> stephan_arch: klar
<bekks> stephan_arch: Natürlich. Wieso sollte LTS keine Updates brauchen?
<k1l> und so wenig ahnung wie du hast gibst du deinen nachbarn besser in andere hände :(
<stephan_arch> mom, ich richte mal das system ein, dann mache ich das mit ssh und dann guck ich mal weiter
<bekks> Lass das lieber.
<bekks> Lass das von jemandem tun, der weiß was er/sie tut. Das ist besser für deinen Nachbarn.
<stephan_arch> k1l, der typ kann mit keinem rechner gehen oder mit dem was ich ihm einrichte
<stephan_arch> bzw mit einem rechner ohne OS
<bekks> Und du hast keine Ahnung was Du da tust.
<stephan_arch> ich habe nie was anderes behauptet
<k1l> stephan_arch: mit dem wisen, das du hier zeigst verbesserst du die situation nicht :/
<stephan_arch> dann helft mir 
<k1l> nochmal zur aufklärung zur LTS: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Long_Term_Support
<kubine> Title: Long Term Support › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> stephan_arch: Wir helfen Dir die ganze Zeit, und raten Dir von deinem Vorhaben ab. In zehn Minuten ist das alles nicht gelernt.
<stephan_arch> ok, aber der braucht ja was, der hat auch monate lang mit eine windows xp service pack 2 ding arbeiten können
<stephan_arch> werde mich hier öffters aufhalten und als übuns mir ein virtuelles ubuntu installieren damit ich da für mich mit ssh und co üben kann :)
<bekks> Und bis dahin lass die Finger vom Rechner deines Nachbarn :)
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-11
<stephan_arch3> ich bin im recovery mode
<stephan_arch3> bin als root angemeldet
<stephan_arch3> aber bekomme den fehler passwd: fehler beim Ändern des Authentifizierungstoken
<k1l> stephan_arch3: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zugangsdaten_vergessen#Passwort-vergessen  das hast du so probiert?
<kubine> Title: Zugangsdaten vergessen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stephan_arch3> jo, bekomme aber den fehler passwd: fehler beim Ändern des Authentifizierungstoken
<bekks> Festplatte noch ro mounted?
<k1l> zeig mal alles im paste. machst du auch "passwd benutzername"?
<stephan_arch3> passwd benutzername
<stephan_arch3> Geben sie ein neues UNIX-Passwort ein
<stephan_arch3> etc...
<k1l> sind die platten auch rw gemountet?
<stephan_arch3> wie kann ich das checken?
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Recovery_Modus#Ab-Ubuntu-11-10
<kubine> Title: Recovery Modus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stephan_arch3> das brauche ich: 
<stephan_arch3> Will man die Root-Konsole nutzen, um Änderungen an Dateien vorzunehmen, muss man zuerst die Option remount aktivieren. 
<stephan_arch3> aber wie kann ich die remount option aktivieren?
<k1l> sagmal, warum verlinke ich den blödsinn extra?
<stephan_arch3> k1l, das geht aber nicht, dann bekomme ich den fehler wie oben http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zugangsdaten_vergessen#Passwort-vergessen
<kubine> Title: Zugangsdaten vergessen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> m(
<stephan_arch3> soll das eine facepalm symbolisieren
<k1l> also langsam hab ich keine geduld mehr. du bist unfähig, weisst aber alles besser, weil du nen cooler archer bist und kannst nichtmal lesen oder ein wiki bedienen
<k1l> stephan_arch3: ja, scroll mal hoch und sieh meinen letzten link!
<stephan_arch3> k1l, verzei bitte wenn ich diesen eindruck gemacht habe
<stephan_arch3> k1l, meinst du sudo chmod -x /lib/recovery-mode/recovery-menu  ?
<koegs> wtf?
<k1l> nein, ich meine genau das, auf was ich da verlinkt habe
<k1l> und wenn du nur mal wieder arch support schnorren willst und das ubuntu wiki dir nicht hilft, dann bin ich eh raus.
<stephan_arch2> k1l, also ich hab jetzt genau das versucht was da stand und bekam immer den gleichen fehler wie oben
<stephan_arch2> auf die gefahr das ich was falsches gemacht hab, habe ich in youtube nachgeguckt:
<stephan_arch2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diN1G5mY32w
<kubine> Title: Reset Password for Ubuntu 9.10 - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<stephan_arch2> mach genau das
<stephan_arch2> k1l, kannst du mir in meinem wlan problem helfen?
<ring0> stephan_arch2, den hast du wohl vergrault. stell doch einfach direkt deine konkrete frage, vielleicht kann dir jemand anderes helfen
<stephan_arch2> ich habe dummerweise dist-upgrade ohne apt-get update gemacht
<stephan_arch2> jetzt habe ich auf einmal kein wlan mehr
<stephan_arch2> wie es aussieht ist der wlan treiber nicht in lsmod
<koegs> wtf?
<koegs> hm, fc :)
<stephan_arch2> laut google sollte ich folgendes versuchen:
<stephan_arch2> sudo sh -c "echo 'SUSPEND_MODULES=\"iwl3945\"'> /etc/pm/config.d/modules"
<stephan_arch2> hier der link: 
<stephan_arch2> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kein-wlan-nach-bereitschafts-modus/#post-4011852
<kubine> Title: Kein Wlan nach Bereitschafts-Modus › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<nemesis> guten abend, ich hätte ein paar fragen zu pppd
<nemesis> wenn ich damit eine i-net verbindung aufbaue z.B. mittels umts pcmia karte, dann werden schön brav alle packete darüber hinaus weitergeleitet
<nemesis> sobald man aber das netzwerkkabel ansteckt würde das routing über eth0 laufen, wo kein i-net anschluss besteht
<nemesis> wie korrigiert man das am besten?
<ring0> nemesis, wenn du eth0 gar nicht mehr brauchst, kannst du es bestimmt über eine udev-regel deaktivieren
<nemesis> hab grad den network-manager entfernt
<nemesis> werd mir wohl http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe hiervon was raus suchen
<kubine> Title: Internetverbindungsfreigabe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> nemesis, ok. wahrscheinlich hätte anpassen von ACTION in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules für eth0 ausgereicht
<vice> guten morgen! ich hab ein problem mit meinem bluray-laufwerk. es erkennt die bluray-disks nicht. Sie laufen nicht an. ich habe makemkv, dumphd und den lxBD-Player installiert, das abspielen wäre kein problem, wenn mein laufwerk die disc als solche erkennen würde. hat jemand eine idee?
<bullgard4> Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.2.1 bietet drei Sitzungstypen zur Auswahl an. Was ist mit »No effects« gemeint bei "GNOME Classic (No effects)"?
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: es werden keine effekte, sprich 3D Beschleunigung genutzt.
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Meinst Du mit "3D-Beschleunigung" das hier: "Hardwarebeschleunigung bezeichnet die Entlastung des Hauptprozessors durch Delegation spezieller rechenintensiver Aufgaben an auf diese Aufgaben spezialisierte Hardware."?
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: ja
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Danke!
<bullgard4> Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.2.1 Sitzungstyp="GNOME Classic (No effects)". Warum erzeugt '~$ fuser/usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/gnome-fallback.session' keine Ausgabe?
<bekks> Weil die Datei nicht im Zugriff ist, zu dem ZEitpunkt, zu dem Du den BEfehl ausführst.
<trailhunt> Hallo, weiß jemand wie ich unter Gnome 3 bei Oneiric die Zeit der Abdunkelung einstellen kann?
<trailhunt> der gnome-power-manager gibt ja nicht mehr viel her
<trailhunt> im gconf-editor fehlt auch der gnome-power-manager um es mauell einzustellen
<trailhunt> *manuell
<knievel> Guten morgen :)
<trailhunt> Morgen
<knievel> Ich habe mal eine Frage zu rsync unter Ubuntu 10.10: Und zwar möchte ich gern mein Bilder-Archiv auf eine USB-Platte sichern. Ich habe vor etlichen Monaten mal eine 1:1 kopie gestartet. Ich jetzt wollte ich mit "sudo rsync -av --delete * /Ziel-zu-USB-Platte/"  Nur die neuen Bilder kopieren und die alten zwischenzeitlich mal gelöschten gleich entfernen lassen. Jedoch bleiben die alten Bilder (auf der USB-Platte) erhalten. Warum?
<bekks> Wozu sudo?
<knievel> Laut einigen Howtos, notwendig um Rechte richtig zu setzen
<bekks> Völliger Blödsinn.
<knievel> Hm, ok. Aber daran liegt es nicht.
<bekks> rsync -avn . /platte/mit/der/sicherung/ zeigt Dir z.B. an, was rsync tun würde.
<knievel> Habe ich jetzt mal ohne Sudo laufen lassen
<koegs> mit "*" zu arbeiten halte ich für wenig sinnvoll
<bekks> Ack.
 * valdur55 is away: I'm busy
<knievel> Was macht denn der . anders als das *
<koegs> !aw valdur55 
<koegs> !away > valdur55 
<kubine>  valdur55: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<bekks> knievel: . ist das aktuelle Verzeichnis, * sind alle Dateien ohne Endung im aktuellen Verzeichnis.
<NTQ> Warum eigentlich alle ohne Endung?
<bekks> NTQ: Wir wissen nicht, warum er das so machen will :)
<knievel> Das der * nur Dateien ohne Endung macht, ist mir nicht in den Sinn gekommen
<NTQ> bekks: Ich meinte eher, warum * alle Dateien ohne Endung nimmt. Was müsste ich nutzen um alle mit Endung zu bekommen?
<geser> mir wäre neu, dass * die Endung ignoriert. Ein ls * zeigt hier auch Dateien mit Endung an
<bullgard4>  Was bedeutet »SM« in man gnome-session: "gnome-session is an X11R6 session manager. It can manage GNOME applications as well as any X11R6 SM compliant.application"? 
<geser> Session Manager
<trailhunt> Hallo, weiß jemand wie ich unter Gnome 3 bei Oneiric die Zeit der Abdunkelung einstellen kann?
<bullgard4> geser: Ah! Danke!
<bekks> NTQ: Einfach . benutzen, damit das aktuelle Verzeichnis gewählt wird. Völlig egal, was drin ist.
<bekks> NTQ: BEzieht sich auf diesen einen rsync Fall.
<NTQ> bekks: Ja
<knievel> Ok, also das mit dem . funktioniert einwandfrei
<knievel> Was macht denn dann noch die Option -r, es werden doch eh alle Ordner durchsucht oder nicht?
<bekks> man rsync :)
<bekks> -r ist in -a enthalten.
<knievel> Vielen Dank, ich werde jetzt nochmal das Backup anstoßen
<grmls> hi
<daswort> hi grmls 
<grmls> hi daswort
<daswort> wie kann ich mir die Zeichenkodierung einer Datei in der Konsole anzeigen lassen?
<bekks> mit file
<black_> tach alle, wie kann ich wieder den x11 treiber installieren und den mesa treiber verbannen ?
<bekks> black_: Was genau hast Du denn getan?
<daswort> Allgemeine Frage: Habe eine UTF-8-Textdatei auf Webserver geladen, oder wenn ich die Datei dort mir FF anzeigen lasse wird mir mitgeteilt das ISO-xyz genutzt wird. Die Datei auf dem Server ist jedoch weiterhin UTF-8, auch der Download. Liegt das an den Einstellungen wie der Server die Datei ausliefert? BTW: Opera zeigt alle Zeichen nach UTF-8 an.
<anakula> Hallo, heute zweiter Teil meiner grub-Reparatur. Glaube diesmal die Wikianleitung besser gefolgt zu sein.  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-im-laufenden-System  Halte mich an die chroot Methode. Allerdings kriege ich ne Fehlermeldung. siehe [paste:406397:grub Reparatur], 
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> daswort: Kontrollier die einstellungend es Webservers halt.
<bullgard4> Wie speichert man eine Sitzung?  'man gnome-session': "When saving a session , the program gnome-session saves the currently running applications in the directory $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/gnome-session/saved-session."
<bekks> gnome-session-<tab>
<bekks> Und gnome-session-save finden
<black_> bekks: ich hab wine installiert und möchte gerne wieder mal guildwars zocken, ich denke das es am mesa mist liegt. Seit 11.10 geht nichts mehr.
<bekks> bullgard4: Und mich aus dem Ignore nehmen. Ansonsten spare ich mir das in Zukunft. Möge man ihm ausrichten.
<bekks> black_: Die Installation von wine hat nichts mit deinem Grafikkartentreiber unter Ubuntu zu tun.
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: +bekks> bullgard4: Und mich aus dem Ignore nehmen. Ansonsten spare ich mir das in Zukunft. Möge man ihm ausrichten.
<bekks> Frickelpit: Danke.
<Frickelpit> np
<daswort> bekks, schade, da komme ich gerade nicht ran. Dachte das läge am FF, da Opera es ja kann :-(
<bekks> anakula: Gib uns bitte eine URL zu deinem Nopaste.
<black_> bekks: woran kann es denn liegen ? Wine version ? Was soll ich noch alles draufmachen, damit das Spiel entlich mal läuft ? O.o
<daswort> Ne, müss definitiv am FF liegen (dort ist UTF-8 eingestellt. Selbst elinks zeigt alle Sonderzeichen richtig an.
<bekks> black_: Die Installationsaleitung auf winhq lesen. Ja, evtl. braucht das Spiele eine ganz bestimmte Wine-Version und ganz bestimmte Einstellungen.
<anakula> bekks: ja, gleich
<bekks> daswort: Dann stell das auf Automatisch um.
<bekks> Wenn es dann geht, ist dein Webserver schuld.
<anakula> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406402/
<kubine> Title: grub Reparatur 2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<black_> bekks: winehq hab ich gelesen, zu wineversion, wie und wo kann ich die "bestimmte wine-version" besorgen ? -.-
<daswort> Hmm, FF, hat kein Automatisch, aber Manuell für diese Zeite funktioniert. o.=
<black_> Irgend wie hab ich das gefühl das wine alles verschlimmbessert als zu verbessern
<bekks> black_: auf winhq.
<bekks> *winehq
<bekks> anakula: das X in sdX steht für deine Festplatte... 
<bekks> anakula: Ich zitiere das Wiki: "sdX ist dabei an das eigene System anzupassen."
<anakula> bekks: ja, hatte ich auch gemerkt und dann im nächsten Befehl sda eingesetzt
<anakula> Zeile 12
<bekks> anakula: Dann musst du auch /boot (DEINES Systems) mounten.
<Frickelpit> anakula: hast du eine separate boot-apartition?
<Frickelpit> *partition
<anakula> Frickelpit: bin mir nicht sicher, 
<Frickelpit> anakula: sowas sollte man schon wissen
<Frickelpit> schau nach mit sudo fdisk -l und mounte dir die partitionen
<anakula> Frickelpit: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406407/ , mein sudo fdisk-l
<kubine> Title: fdisk -l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> ja, schön
<Frickelpit> da kann ich aber wenig mit anfangen
<Frickelpit> was ist sda2?
<Frickelpit> mounte es und schau nach
<anakula> ist sda1 die bootpartition, weil das Sternchen da steht?
<Frickelpit> nein
<Frickelpit> sda1 ist windows
<anakula> ok, mom
<anakula> ok, da bin ich wieder. hat ne weile gedauert. Hab das ganze jetzt mit sda2 ausgeführt. Gleiches Ergebnis: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406417/  Soll ich denn sda2 und sda3 beide mounten?
<kubine> Title: zweiter Versuch › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ChaosKrieger> tag.. teste gerade xubunu, ist es möglich den normalen nvidia treiber zu installieren? wenn ich den installiere startet lightdm nicht mehr, 
<ChaosKrieger> der treiber von ubuntu ist zu alt
<bullgard4> Kennst Du schon den Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation ? Der ist aber nicht ganz neu.
<kubine> Title: Manuelle Treiberinstallation › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ChaosKrieger> ok.. mal den weg testen
<ChaosKrieger> danke
<ChaosKrieger> die /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common gibts in meiner version garnicht
<koegs> "Dieser Hinweis gilt nur für Ubuntu-Versionen vor Karmic (9.10):"
<ChaosKrieger> wird nun in /etc/modprobe.d/ sein, oder?
<koegs> bitte alles lesen und nicht nur nach "befehlen" scannen
<koegs> ChaosKrieger: wieso brauchst du einen neueren Treiber, wird deine Karte nicht von den Ubuntu-Treibern unterstützt?
<ChaosKrieger> nicht so richtig hab ich das gefühl
<ChaosKrieger> läuft zu langsam
<koegs> welche karte und was heisst das genau?
<ChaosKrieger> geforce 560 GTX
<ChaosKrieger> d.h das zb bei nexuiz was ich gerade getestet habe auf ca 50-100 fps komme
<bekks> Ist doch gut. Was willst Du denn noch mehr?
<ChaosKrieger> mit meiner debian installation und dem neusten treiber kam ich auf 600
<bekks> Mehr als 100 siehst du sowieso nicht mehr.
<ChaosKrieger> schon klar, aber sie hat zu wenig reserven wenn "mehr" los ist
<ChaosKrieger> und dann sieht man es schon recht deutlich
<bekks> Bist du dem Artikel oben gefolgt?
<koegs> die alternative zum manuellen installieren wäre das x-swat ppa
<ChaosKrieger> ich bin nochmal kurz weg, testen
<anakula> Das ist der Inhalt von /dev/sda2:   http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406422/   Ist denke ich keine Bootpartition.
<kubine> Title: dev sda2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> anakula: Das ist eine Root-Partition.
<anakula> Ich glaube diesmal habe ich es hingekriegt? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406427/  
<kubine> Title: devsda2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Nein. Noch viel falscher.
<bekks> Und vorhin war es noch sda3
<ChaosKrieger> so, läuft nun
<ChaosKrieger> aber irgendwie nicht so wie ich es von debian kenne.. merkwürdig
<bekks> Ubuntu ist kein Debian.
<ChaosKrieger> baut aber darrauf auf
<anakula> bekks: sorry ich steh grade voll aufm Schlauch. Ist meine sda2 Partition nicht unter /mnt gemountet?  Frickelpit hatte vorhin gesagt ich solle devsda2 mounten und den Inhalt prüfen. Deswegen bin ich gerade mit sda2 zu Gange.
<ChaosKrieger> so, nochmal getestet.. und es ruckelt, also keine lösung
<anakula> bekks: könntest du mir sagen, was noch viel falscher war? Dann würde ich versuchen, es zu verbessern.
<bekks> anakula: Mit "mount" siehst Du, was wohin mounted ist.
<anakula> Danke.
<bekks> Auf den ersten Blick hast du devsda2 angelegt - wozu?
<anakula> bekks: Das war vorhin ein Versuch einen Ordner anzulegen und devsda2 dorthin zu mounten. Im Moment ist der Ordner leer. Wohl etwas verwirrend.
<anakula> bekks: dev/sda2 scheint unter /mnt eingehängt zu sein: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406432/
<kubine> Title: mount › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<eichi_> hallo. Ich will mir heute ein ubuntu server produktiv installieren. Ich möchte dann recht schnell auf 12.04 TLS wechseln, wenn es im April raus ist. Nun ist meine frage: soll ich dafür lieber 11.10 oder 10.04 LTS  nehmen (um ein LTS zu LTS upgrade zu machen)
<eichi_> TLS = LTS ;)
<bullgard4> eichi_: 11.10 nehmen.
<TheInfinity> eichi_: was genau willst du mit dem server machen?
<TheInfinity> eichi_: wenn du mehr als apache / mysql / ftp machen willst - starke empfehlung zu 10.04 (und auch nicht gleich am release tag wechseln)
<ppq> eichi_: an deiner stelle würde ich 10.04 nehmen, LTS -> LTS upgrades werden normalerweise besonders sorgfältig konzeptioniert. wenn du noch nicht allzu viel änderst am 10.04 stehen die chancen gut, dass das absolut reibungslos vonstatten geht
<eichi_> TheInfinity, apache als http-cache, mysql, tomcat mit liferay, restriktive iptables, etwas mit trusion detection experimentieren. "mehr eigentlich nicht"
<TheInfinity> eichi_: definitiv 10.04 und kein wechsel am ersten tag.
<eichi_> hm, okay ;) das is echt so nervig, wieso kanns nicht mitte april sein, dann wär das unproblematisch ;D
<anakula> das ist der Inhalt von dev/sda3 http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406437/  Zeile 28-29. 
<kubine> Title: devsda3 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<daswort> Gibt es von byzanz kein Paket im in den 11.10 Quellen? Ich konnte vi apt-cache search nichts finden
<anakula> Ok, ich versuche nochmal mein Problem zusammen mit meinen Lösungsversuchen zu schildern. Leider hat es noch nicht geklappt, jedoch hat mein Verständnis des ganzen Problems zugenommen auch Dank der vielen Unterstützung hier. Ich versuche mein grub2 zu reparieren. Ich bin nach der Wikianleitung (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur) vorgegangen. Ich habe versucht die chroot Methode anzuwenden. Hat leider nicht geklappt. Erhielt d
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> ! 512 > anakula 
<kubine>  anakula: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<floogy> Auch die we ?
<bekks> floogy: Lies den Text. :)
<anakula> ok werde es nochmal probieren
<floogy> Was hat das damit zu tun?
<bekks> floogy: Im Text steht die Erklärung.
<floogy> Ok, ist ebenfallabgescghnitten, meinst Du das?
<BigKing> Hallo, möchte mit VLC gerne eine CD auslesen, aber in mp3-Format... und nicht ogg oder wave
<jokrebel> floogy: Könnte zum Beispiel heißen: Auch die weiteren Zeilen muss man sich denken ;-)
<daswort> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/codecs
<kubine> Title: Codecs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<floogy> Ich dachte an weekend
<bekks> floogy: Exakt.
<floogy> Aber ich muss zugeben jokrebels version sieht wahrscheinlicher aus ;)
<anakula> ok,  mein Anliegen habe ich jetzt mal hier geschildert: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/grub-reparatur/  Habe versucht die wichtigsten Infos zusammenzufassen.
<kubine> Title: Grub-Reparatur › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<BigKing> aber die Codecs brauch ich doch gar nicht, weil ich mp3-Dateien abspielen kann.
<BigKing> Von daher sind die doch schon drauf, oder nicht?
<bekks> anakula: Guckstu Antwort.
<anakula> bekks: /dev/sda3 on /devsda3 type ext3 (rw) Ich würde verstehen, dass sda3 nicht unter /mnt eingehängt ist oder sehe ich das falsch?
<bekks> anakula: Guckstu Forum :)
<jokrebel> anakula: Wieso will man ein Verzeichnis namens devsda3? Zur allgemeinen Verwirrung?
<bekks> Vor allem - welches davon ist denn nun dein Ubuntu?
<daswort> BigKing, dann stell doch bitte eine valide Frage!
<jokrebel> Und wieso ist in /mnt dann noch ein devsda2? …*Verwirrt bin*
<anakula> bekks: gute Frage, ich denke es ist sda3. Jedenfalls war mein /home Verzeichnis auf /dev/sda3 bevor es umgezogen ist. 
<bekks> Nicht denken, nachprüfen.
<bekks> Du hast zwei komplette Linuxinstallationen auf sda und sda3 - wie kommt das?
<anakula> bekks: Ich glaube bei einer Neuinstallation wurde das alte nicht gelöscht.
<bekks> Wieso Neuinstallation?
<anakula> bekks: Ist schon ne Weile her, die Platte hat schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel und wurde nicht wirklich gut gepflegt 
<bekks> Dann finde heraus, wo dein aktuelles Ubuntu nun wirklich ist.
<BigKing> daswort, wenn man Antworten bekäm, wo man vorne mit Nick vermerkt wäre, dann könnte man auch die Antworten zuordnen... und nicht raten für wen die waren. Und meine Frage bezog sich auf die weitere Frage zuvor.
<BigKing> Hab es aber schon geklärt. von daher -> Erledigt
<anakula> bekks: Könntest du mir einen Hinweis geben, wie ich das machen kann? :-[
<bekks> anakula: ls -l benutzen.
<anakula> danke
<anakula> bekks: ls -l http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406452/    -> denke mein Ubuntu ist auf sda3, liege ich da richtig?
<kubine> Title: ls -l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> anakula: Warum glaubst Du daS?
<daswort> Du meinst diese: > Hallo, möchte mit VLC gerne eine CD auslesen, aber in mp3-Format... und nicht ogg oder wave
<anakula> bekks: Zeile 7, und wäre auch meine Vermutung
<bekks> Zeile 7 ist vollkommen sinnfrei.
<bekks> Alle anderen Zeilen wären ein Grund, aber nicht Zeile 7.
<anakula> bekks: ok, gut dann weiß ich es nicht. Dachte weil in Zeile 7 sda3 steht. Ist aber wohl ohne Bedeutung. Kannst du herauslesen wo mein Ubuntu ist?
<bekks> anakula: Schau mal auf die Datumsangaben auf den beiden Partitionen... 
<ChaosKrieger> so, bin wieder bei debian gelandet
<ChaosKrieger> es läuft einfach besser.. 
<Fuchs> ChaosKrieger: das freut uns alle, gehoert dann aber eher nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<anakula> bekks:  sorry konnte keine Datumsangaben finden. Hab bei gparted und fdisk gekuckt und ls -l habe ich auch nix gesehen. Könntest du mir sagen, wo ich das rauslesen kann?
<ChaosKrieger> Fuchs, ok, mich wundert aber das der nvidia treiber so schlecht mit ubuntu arbeitet.. ne idee woran das liegen kann?
<Fuchs> ChaosKrieger: der ist unter Ubuntu genau gleich wie unter Debian, ergo: irgendwie komisch installiert? 
<bekks> anakula: Lies mal ls -l
<bekks> anakula: Da steht in JEDER Zeile ein Datum.
<Fuchs> ChaosKrieger: zudem schiesse ich sehr ungerne ins Blaue. Nvidia bietet ein nettes Tool, welches Dir bug reports erstellt, mach mir halt so einen, dann schau ich
<anakula> bekks: ok, das sehe ich. Und woher weiß ich jetzt zu welcher Partition das gehört?
<soc> hallo!
<bekks> anakula: Durch due Ausgabe von mount und das Verzeichnis, in dem du das ls -l gemacht hast.
<soc> ich hab an meinem pc 2 ethernet-buchsen
<soc> mit der einen hänge ich am lan
<bekks> soc: Ganze Sätze bitte.
<soc> wie kann ich auf der anderen buchse die lan-verbindung "weitergeben"?
<NTQ> Hallo, ich wollte eben bsnes kompilieren und installieren, aber das will beim Kompilieren mit make g++4.6 zu nutzen, und bei mir gibt's nur g++4.5 in den Paketquellen unter 10.04. Wie kann ich make nun sagen, dass er g++4.5 nehmen soll?
<bekks> soc: Wieso schliesst du nicht das andere Kabel an den Switch an?
<soc> zu kurz
<MarkusH> NTQ: gar nicht.
<MarkusH> dafür willst du dann auf eine neuere Version von Ubuntu updaten
<NTQ> das will ich erst im april mit der nächsten lts
<MarkusH> vllt. hast du aber auch Erfolg wenn du das Makefile anpasst
<NTQ> versuch ich gerad emal
<NTQ> da steht nur überall $(compiler), aber ich hab keine ahnung, wo die variable her kommt
<xusermanux86> hallo =) kann man hier auch mitreden wenn man xubuntu benutzt?
<bekks> xusermanux86: Ja.
<Fuchs> xusermanux86: sicher
<xusermanux86> ja genial =)
<xusermanux86> hab da mal ne kleine frage an die ubuntu gemeinde
<MarkusH> NTQ: kann ich mir das Makefile online irgendwo anschauen?
<Fuchs> NTQ: Hilfe zu Emulatoren ist sowieso immer etwas kritisch, weil halt nicht legal 
<xusermanux86> ich suche software zum musikaufnehmen für xubuntu
<xusermanux86> ubuntu studio kriege ich auf meinem system zur zeit nicht installiert, da ich keine dvd rohlinge habe und keine cd version von ubuntu studio finden kann
<MarkusH> xusermanux86: Live USB Stick
<bekks> xusermanux86: Dann benutz doch einen USB Stick.
<xusermanux86> kann ich auch von usb stick installieren?
<Frickelpit> xusermanux86: schau mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tonstudio
<kubine> Title: Tonstudio › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> MarkusH: ja, moment
<xusermanux86> ich sag ja... bin neu in der linux welt... habe windows und mac den rücken gekehrt
<MarkusH> xusermanux86: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<kubine> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> xusermanux86: Welche Musikhardware hast Du denn?
<MarkusH> xusermanux86: da sollte alles erklärt sein
<jokrebel> anakula: Das ist genau das was ich vorhin meinte. Du verwirrst Dich selbst mit (irgendwann von Dir selbst angelgten) Verzeichnissen, die "sdXY" im Namen tragen (wie zB. in Zeile 7) was aber ganz was anderes ist als /dev/sdXY
<xusermanux86> ich arbeite mit einem großmembran mikrofon was über einen preamp mit dem pc mic eingang verbunden ist bekks
<NTQ> Fuchs: Emulatoren sind nicht legal? geht es da nicht eher um die ROMs, die illegal sein könnten?
<xusermanux86> ansonsten habe ich keine weitere hardware außer meinen computer
<MarkusH> NTQ: bitte keine ungefragten Queries.
<xusermanux86> vielen dank MarkusH
<NTQ> MarkusH: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28394458/Makefile
<bekks> xusermanux86: Achso. Ich dachte schon, du hast entspr. Hardware in deinem Rechner.
<NTQ> MarkusH: ich wusste nicht, dass das störend ist, aber ok
<MarkusH> NTQ: schau mal bitte in die autoconf informationen
<anakula> jokrebel: Danke, habe ich jetz auch gemerkt
<MarkusH> NTQ: kein Problem. War nur ein Hinweis.
<NTQ> autoconf?
<bekks> autoconf
<MarkusH> du wirst ein ./configure machen müssen, oder?
<xusermanux86> nein noch nicht bekks =) ich bin dabei mein eigenes tonstudio zu bauen. würde gerne beats unter linux bauen und auch aufnehmen. dazu brauche ich aber entsprechende software. und soweit ich weiss, ist das alles bei ubuntu studio enthalten. ich probiers gleich mal mit dem usb stick aus =) hab ja 16GB Stick
<NTQ> MarkusH: Achso, nein. Das muss man nicht. Im wiki steht das sogar drin, dass man ohne configure einfach nur make und make install machen muss
<NTQ> siehe hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/bsnes
<kubine> Title: bsnes › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> xusermanux86: Abgesehen davon, dass das offtopic wird hier, klingt das alles andere als professionell.
<bekks> ! ot > xusermanux86 
<kubine>  xusermanux86: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<xusermanux86> ich möchte das ja auch nur privat und hobbiemäßig machen bekks =)
<bekks> xusermanux86: Im offtopic sind wir damit besser aufgehoben.
<xusermanux86> kein problem =) werde dann bei weiteren fragen in den offtopic channel wechseln =) dennoch vielen herzlichen dank an euch alle für die nette hilfe :)
<NTQ> MarkusH: ich hab eben mal gcc-4.4 und g++-4.4 ins Makefile geschrieben und er hat immerhin mal angefangen mit dem Kompilieren. Dann gab's aber Fehler.
<MarkusH> NTQ: schon 4.5 versucht?
<bekks> NTQ: Jetrzt weisst du, wieso die 4.5 haben wollen.
<NTQ> die wollen 4.6
<bekks> ack. :)
<rref> hi ich habe dateien bei denen der Dateiname auf einer Nummer endet (z.B DateiName12) wie kann ich mit tar sagen das alle Dateien ab der Nummer 11 als gzip verpackt werden sollen?
<anakula> bekks: sorry ich stochere im Nebel, wüsste  nicht was ich bei mount http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406442/ und bei ls-l http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406452/ vergleichen könnte. 
<kubine> Title: mountnochmal › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> rref: das macht man mit gzip und nicht mit tar.
<bekks> anakula: ls -l /mnt/ und ls -l /mnt/devsda3
<bekks> Und die Datumsangaben vergleichen.
<anakula> ok, versuche ich
<rref> bekks: ich wollte alle dateien in ein einziges archiv verpacken, dachte das das nur mit tar geht?
<NTQ> MarkusH: Ich sehe gerade, dass es bei mir sogar nu g++-4.4 und gcc-4.4 gibt. gcc-4.6 wird mir zwar mit Tab vorgeschlagen, aber dann kommt nur der verweis auf cpp-4.6 und das ist schon die neuste version.
<bekks> rref: tar cvzf /tmp/deinarchiv.tar.gz *
<MarkusH> NTQ: dann würde ich sagen, schlechte Karten
<rref> bekks: das würde alle dateien packen, ich wolle nur die verpacken deren Dateiname eine Zahl am ende hat die größer ist als 10 ist
<NTQ> MarkusH: dann bleibt wohl nur noch die möglichkeit das dingens bis april auf windows zu verwenden. nunja. trotzdem danke!
<MarkusH> bitte, NTQ 
<bekks> rref: tar cvzf /tmp/deinarchiv.tar.gz *1*
<bekks> untested[tm]
<geser> NTQ: hast du den Fehler auch schon in ein paste gepackt? (konnte beim überfliegen des Scrollback nichts finden)
<rref> bekks: ok danke
<NTQ> geser: du meinst die fehler beim kompilieren? nein, die hab ich nicht hier gezeigt. nur das makefile
<NTQ> aber das wird wohl am falschen compiler liegen
<geser> ja, den Fehler beim kompilieren
<NTQ> geser: http://nopaste.info/0bf875506e.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<anakula> bekks: ls -l Ausgaben: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406457/   sda3 scheint mir die neuere Partition und damit die aktuelle Ubuntu-Partition zu sein, oder?
<kubine> Title: Datumsvergleich ls-l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<hjaekel> NTQ, hast du mal geschaut, ob eine etwas ältere version von bsnes mit einem älteren compiler zurechtkommt?
<bekks> anakula: Wenn du 2007 als "neu" ansiehst...
<NTQ> hjaekel: daran hab ich schon gedacht, nur hab ich keine älteren sourcen gefunden. da gibts nämlich kein svn, git oder ähnliches
<bekks> anakula: Nopaste bitte mal die Ausgabe dieser beiden BEfehle: cat /mnt/etc/lsb-release; cat /mnt/devsda3/etc/lsb-release
<hjaekel> NTQ, https://code.google.com/p/bsnes/downloads/list?can=1
<kubine> Title: Downloads - bsnes - SNES emulator - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<NTQ> hjaekel: siehe da. das ist doch mal was. dankeschön
<geser> in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/test findest du ein gcc-4.6 für lucid wenn du möchtest
<kubine> Title: Toolchain test builds : “PPA for Ubuntu Toolchain Uploads (restricted)” team (at launchpad.net)
<anakula> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406462/
<kubine> Title: cat › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> dapper?
<bekks> anakula: sda3 ist dein aktuelles Ubuntu. Also ALLES unmounten un den chroot nur mit sda3 aufbauen - und sda2 vergessen.
<NTQ> geser: oh, cool. was du da alles für mich rauskramst. phänomenal. ich denke bis april kann ich hier ruhig noch ein paar PPAs draufkloppen. was soll's ;)
<bekks> NTQ: PPAs auf eine LTS? Du brauchst keine LTS, du kannst einfach eine 11.10 nehmen :)
<NTQ> bekks: ich hab mir auch schon vorgenommen ab 12.04 dann in halbjahrsschritten upzugraden. ich dachte halt die LTS bringt mir was als entwickler im studium. aber teilweise machts auch mehr probleme.
<NTQ> wo finde ich denn eigentlich das iso für die volräufige 12.04er-version? direkt auf ubuntu.com? und falls ja, wo? ich wollte das mal auf meinen usb-stick hauen.
<anakula> bekks: ich glaube ich habe das schon mal versucht: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406402/  Oder sollte ich auch bei "grub-install /dev/sda" sda3 schreiben?
<kubine> Title: grub Reparatur 2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> anakula: Nein, solltest du nicht.
<bekks> anakula: Nopaste mal die Ausgabe von cat /mnt/etc/fstab
<geser> NTQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<kubine> Title: PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta1 - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<anakula> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406467/
<kubine> Title: cat fstab › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> geser: danke für den link zum launchpad für g++-4.6. jetzt kompiliert er fröhlich und ohne zu meckern. den tipp könnte man ja ins wiki zum artikel bsnes einbauen.
<BigKing> mein KRename (auf dem Terminal ausgeführt) erzeugt als Meldung Speicherzugriffsfehler und startet nicht
<BigKing> gibt es Alternativen zu KRename oder was muss ich tun, damit ich Krename wieder nutzen kann
<Fuchs> BigKing: Fremdquellen aktiv? 
<BigKing> hm du meinst in der source.lst
<Fuchs> Weil das klingt so, als seien da Bibliotheken, die krename braucht, in einer falschen Version 
<Fuchs> alternativ ist Dein RAM futsch, oder es handelt sich um einen Programmfehler 
<BigKing> naja, der PC läuft gut, von daher ist der RAM wohl nicht das Problem.
<BigKing> oder meinst mit RAM was anderes?
<Fuchs> nein, genau das. 
<Fuchs> Fremdquellen? 
<anakula> kann jemand was mit der obigen nopaste Angabe anfangen?
<anakula> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406467/
<kubine> Title: cat fstab › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<floogy> anakula, das sieht antiquiert aus.
<BigKing> Fuchs... von canonical hab ich was in der sources.list
<Fuchs> BigKing: gut, das wirds nicht sein
<Fuchs> BigKing: krename auch aus den Quellen installiert? 
<BigKing> über aptitude oder die Softwareverwaltung
<BigKing> alles Fehlerfrei gelaufen
<papachaotica> anakula: definiere dein frage konkrett, das ist eine fstab was willst du dazu wissen
<BigKing> alternativ brauch ich grad nen Alternativ zu Krename -> geht das evtl. auch mit dem Krusader? der baut aber auch auf KRename auf, glaub ich
<dreamon__> BigKing, Was macht KRename genau?
<dreamon__> BigKing, Ich meine welche Aufgabe erfüllt es?
<floogy> anakula, Was gibt uname -a und lsb_release -r aus?
<hjaekel> BigKing, das problem ist bekannt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krename/+bug/849882
<kubine> Title: Bug #849882 “krename crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_csu_init()” : Bugs : “krename” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<BigKing> dreamon__, ich brauch nur ne Umbenennung von 100ten von Dateien
<BigKing> könnte man evtl. auch auf dem Terminal von Hand machen.. .da bin ich nur nicht so fit und sicher. Da hab ich nachher 100te File schrottbenannt ;)
<Fuchs> BigKing: naja, mmv gibt es fuer das terminal, aber wie Du sagst ...
<floogy> anakula, Ooops, sehe gerade, dass das unter /mnt gemountet ist. Wenn Du vorher in das system 'chrootest' macht meine Frage wieder mehr sinn....
<Fuchs> BigKing: kannst Du mal die Konfiguration von krename plaetten (resp. es mit einem anderen Benutzer versuchen, wenn Du einen hast) 
<BigKing> ne hab ich schon als root nochmal versucht
<BigKing> bzw. ich schau nochmal genau
<dreamon__> BigKing, krename ->  krename -> Speicherzugriffsfehler -> Ich kann dich Trösten. Ist hier genauso
<BigKing> ändert sich nihts.
<floogy> BigKing, du hast krename als root gestartet?
<BigKing> ja
<BigKing> -> Speicherzugriffsfehler auch als root
<BigKing> also brauch ich schnell ne Alternative dazu, wenn das Problem bekannt ist. Da können wir das hier bestimmt nicht schnell beheben :(
<papachaotica> in stg ist ein hackerspace dort ist mind einmal im monat pony tv, viele der mitglieder sind pony fans, und dort sind dann auch regelmassig treffen von pony fans aus irgend so einem forum
<dreamon__> BigKing -> Bulk-Rename ist hier auch noch ein Tool.. das es können sollte.
<floogy> Das hast Du aber erst nach einem Speicherzugrifsfehler als normaler user versucht?
<papachaotica> sry, ich verkrumel mich besser
<Fuchs> BigKing: in der Zwischenzeit dann mal auf launchpad als Bug melden 
 * Fuchs schiebt papachaotica nach drueben :p
<hjaekel> Fuchs, ist schon gemeldet
<anakula> papachaotica: hier findest du meine Fragestellung: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/grub-reparatur/   
<kubine> Title: Grub-Reparatur › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<floogy> anakula, Das chropotet system ist so alt, dass es die ide devices nicht als sda anspricht. Jedenfalls sieht die antiquierte fstab danach aus.
<floogy> *"chroot'ed"
<anakula> floogy: könntest du mir das bitte etwas ausführlicher beschreiben? 
<floogy> ka, ob ich überhaupt recht mit der annahme habe, da Du ja offensichtlich doch per /dev/sda gemountet hast. Aber in der fstab steht /dev/hdx
<papachaotica> auf welcher patition befindet sich dein ubuntu auf sda2 oder 3?
<floogy> anakula,  versuche nochmal die chroot methode, statt mit grub-install /dev/sda mit /dev/hda
<anakula> floogy: mein Versuch mit chroot ist fehlgeschlagen. Ich weiß der Fehler liegt bei mir. Bin auf der Konsole wirklich ein Noob und wäre froh, wenn ich einen Hinweis bekäme was ich verbessern sollte. Hier mein Versuch http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406477/
<kubine> Title: chroot uname › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> genau hda ist mir da auch sofort ins Auge gesprungen. Was hast Du da denn für ein Ubuntu … Nochmals die Aufforderung, wie schon geschehen zu einem "lsb_release -a"
<anakula> floogy: ok, werde ich versuchen
<jokrebel> anakula: NEIN! nicht in kombination mit Deinen Versuchen sondern ganz alleine.
<floogy> Und vorher bitte mal uname -a && lsb_release -a &&  cat /etc/debian_version
<daswort> gibt es eine möglichkeit einen"screencast" aus der konsole zu erstellen mit inhalt der konsole als gif
<papachaotica> daswort: es gibt pastebin
<anakula> jokrebel: wie bitte? Was heißt in Kombination mit meinen Versuchen. Ich wollte gerade mal neu starten und dann die Methode von floogy versuchen, wäre das ok?
<BigKing> Wenn ich auf der Konsole renamen möchte... wie lauten die Platzhalter. * = beliebig viele egal welche Zeichen
<BigKing> wie lautet der Platzhalter für GENAU EIN EGAL WELCHES ZEICHEN
<BigKing> ? oder . oder was gibt es da noch
<daswort> papachaotica, aber es bewegt sich!
<daswort> nimmt zb. ski-jum, bb, cmatrix
<daswort> alle kann man nicht pasten :-(
<BigKing> also sowas rename TEIL*.doc TEXT-Teil*.doc und sowas rename ????.doc TEIL???.doc
<BigKing> geht sowas?
<floogy> daswort apt-cache show scrot |grep -A5 Description\: ?
<jokrebel> anakula: Das hat momentan nichts mit Deiner Reparatur zu tun. Wir wollen uns erst einmal sicher sein, von was für einer OS-Version wir reden. Und wild wie in Deinem letzten Paste, hier gefallene Begriffe mit irgendwelchen chroot-sachen zu verbinden ist NICHT zielfphrend.
<anakula> jokrebel: das heißt, was empfehlt ihr mir als nächstes zu machen?
<floogy> Aber pastebinit ist oft geeigneter, oder script && scriptreplay
<floogy> Ist in bsdutils
<daswort> floogy, bekomme return code 1
<floogy> Ohne ?
<daswort> Ja, sonst wäre ? doch eine Datei 
<jokrebel> anakula: Uns bitte endlich die gefordeten ausgaben von "uname -a" und "lsb_release -a" liefern, bitte.
<floogy> Unter der LTS mit bash kommt kein "return code 1"
<floogy> anakula, Aber bitte mit Angabe ob das in der chroot Umgebung abgesetzt wurde oder unter dem System, dass die andere Platte unter /mnt gemountet hat.
<floogy> Wir wollen sehen, Welches ubuntu unter /mnt gemountet ist. Dazu bitte chroot und dort uname -a etc. absetzen.
<jokrebel> floogy: Ehrlich gesagt möchte ich das auch von dem System sehen, welches noch hda benutzt.
<floogy> Die fstab ist in /mnt/etc/fstab, also das zu "chrootende" system, wo ich gerne das releas und uname -a sehen ürde. So weit ich sehe kommt das aufs gleiche raus...
<anakula> ok, zunächst einmal eine Ausgabe: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406482/   (ist wohl das System der Live CD und bringt nicht viel weiter)
<kubine> Title: uname -a › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<floogy> Allerdings läuft chroot ja mit dem Kernel des hosts, also ist uname -a da wohl wenig hilfreich, oder?
<jokrebel> floogy: Mag sein - bin nur mit nem halben Auge hier, da ich auch noch anderes zu tun habe momentan.
<floogy> Ja, gerade getestet, es läuft der Kernel der läuft.
<anakula> floogy: ich habe vorhin was für bekks in  nopaste gestellt: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406462/
<kubine> Title: cat › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<floogy> :P
<papachaotica> drapper
<anakula> floogy: bringt euch weiter?
<floogy>  cat /etc/debian_version &&  lsb_release -r funktionieren aber mit dem gewünschtem Ergebnis. uname bringt aber keine Infos zum chroot system.
<k1l_> also wenn es um das dapper geht ist klar, warum es da nur probleme gibt (warum hat man sowas noch im einsatz?)
<k1l_> da hat die server variante seit mitte 2011 kein support mehr. die desktop variante schon seit mitte 2009
<jokrebel> anakula: Du bist mit nem total veralteten Ubunut unterwegs. (Und ggf. hast Du zwischendurch mal versucht in einem selbsterstellten Verzeichnis devsda3 (=| /dev/sda3 !!!) ein 10.4.4 zu installieren.
<floogy> Das lässt sich nur noch mit Spezial-Repos überhaupt upgraden (afair). Außerdem dapper und grub2?
<k1l_> also bei dapper: neu installieren! 
<k1l_> alles andere werden stunden an arbeit, die es nicht wert sind.
<anakula> ok, Dapper war nicht mehr im Einsatz. Ich hatte Lucid im Einsatz. Dapper war eine Leiche auf der Festplatte. Ich hatte es bei einer Neuinstallation nicht gelöscht. 
<anakula> Heißt das ich soll neu installieren?
<jokrebel> anakula: In meinen Augen so oder so total verbastelt (schon wegen dieser merkwürdigen Verzeichnisse ala /devsda2 und /devsda3) da würd ich mich auch nicht mehr auskennen.
<k1l_> anakula: das wäre als info die tage mal nett gewesen. weil es wurde viel an dapper rumgedocktert ohne erfolg
<k1l_> wie eben bei der sda <-> hda diskussion
<papachaotica> anakula: ja lade dir ein 10.04 oder 11.10 herunter und installier das
<k1l_> anakula: bring doch mal ordnung in deine festplatte. ich würde dir raten deine daten zu sichern und dann sauber mit einem neuinstall mit 10.04.4 oder einem aktuellen nicht lts 11.10 zu installieren.
<floogy> anakula, hat Dich schon maljemand um die Ausgabe von mount -l gebeten (unter dem Computer der das alles unter /mnt gemountet hat)?
<floogy> Ich blick nämlich auch nicht durch...
<anakula> nee, ich habe nur mal mount gepastet. mount -l sieht so aus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406487/
<kubine> Title: mount -l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<musca> 10.04 hat zusätzlich zum Langzeitsupport noch den Charme einer benutzbaren Oberfläche
<anakula> ok, ich denke ich werde mal neu installieren. Danke für die Geduld!
<floogy> anakula, Ok, Du hast in Deinen Rechner nun eine Festplatte verbaut auf der mal dapper auf [s|h]da2 installiert war und auf der Du unter sda3 versucht hast Lucid zu installieren. Was möchtest Du tun?
<jokrebel> musca: Mumpiz - auch aktuelle Ubuntus können "benutzbare Oberflächen" haben. Ich finde inzwischen sogar Unity als brauchbar. Man muss halt gewillt/fähig sein, auch mal was neues/anders zu probieren. </OT>
<subz3r0> unity brauchbar? brrrrrr. gnome shell ftw! ;) aber ot... bin ja schon still :P
<anakula> floogy: ich hatte Lucid benutzt. Mein grub hängt sich auf. Meine Fragestellung ist  hier nochmals etwas ausführlicher: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/grub-reparatur/
<kubine> Title: Grub-Reparatur › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
 * papachaotica is since unity back to fvwm
<floogy> anakula, und das gestartete system ist eine live-cd?
<anakula> floogy: ja
<floogy> ls -lh /mnt/boot
<floogy> err ls -lh /devsda3/boot
<anakula> floogy: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406492/
<kubine> Title: ls lh › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<floogy> anakula, hast Du schon chroot nach /devsda3 gemacht?
<jokrebel> anakula: Wenn Du das schon tatsächlich nochmal gradeziehen willst solltest Du Dir ersthaft Gedanken machen, die Altlasten (drapper) und Jugendsünden (Ordner ala devsdaX) über Bord zu werfen und dadurch "Nägel mit Köpfen" zu machen. Du wärst ohne diese Altlasten schon seit gestern am Ziel vermutlich.
<anakula> floogy: sda3 hat ich schon mal probiert, siehe http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406402/
<kubine> Title: grub Reparatur 2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<floogy> jokrebel, das sind imo mountpoints, die er in der livecd angelegt hat
<floogy> Allerdings kann er die dappper partition ruhig löschen...
<anakula> dapper werfe ich gerne über Bord
<papachaotica> vorher solltest du noch pruefen ob im home verzeichniss des drapper inhalt ist den du sichern willst
<floogy> anakula, Du hast /dev/sda3 möglicherweise über den mountpoint von sda2 drübergemountet. ka ob das das Problem war. Versuche das chroot nochmal mit chroot /devsda3 etc.
<floogy> anakula, papachaotica hat Recht, vor dem Löschen nochmal nach zu sichernden Daten und evtl. auch Konfigurationen schauen.
<floogy> Aber erst mal schauen, ob grub zu reparieren ist...
<anakula> floogy: ich glaube nicht, dass das Problem war. Weil ich ganz am Anfang sda3 nach /mnt gemountet habe. Da habe ich noch keinen mountpunkt /sda3 erstellt gehabt. Den habe ich erst später erstellt, um zu sehen, was in der Partition ist.
<floogy> anakula, ist das eine frische lucid Installation?
<anakula> nee schon älter aber immer mit aktuellen upgrades
<papachaotica> und was war der grund der zu einer grub reparatur gefuehrt hat?
<floogy> anakula, bitte führe das mal unter chroot /dev/sda3 aus (vorher entzippen und als root mit bash /pfad/zu/scriptname ausführen. : http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/files/latest/download
<kubine> Title: Download Boot Info Script from SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
<floogy> sorry, chroot /devsda3
<anakula> papachaotica: ich hatte sda3 mit gparted gelöscht, weil ich  mein home Verzeichnis umziehen habe lassen und dachte auf sda3 wäre nur mein altes home.
<floogy> anakula, wie hast Du die Daten denn wiederbekommen?
<anakula> testdisk
<floogy> ok, da könnte eventuell ja auch der hund begraben liegen...
<anakula> ja, sicher
<jokrebel> floogy: Hast Du denn zwischendurch auch immer wieder neu gestartet, um eine _definierte_ Ausgangssituation zu haben? Oder nur fleißig weiter wilde chroot-Versuche gestartet? Du hast mir die letzten Stunden zu oft und zu schnell "hab ich bereits versucht" geantwortet.
<floogy> Aber chroote mal und mach diese sudo mount --bind Geschichten, und führe mal das bootinfo script aus.
<floogy> jokrebel, Ich hoffe, dass anakula selbst versucht hier ein wenig Ordnung zu halten.
<floogy> Also vor jedem weiterem chroot wenigstens die bestehende chroot session mit exit beenden ;)
<papachaotica> mount sda2 nach mnt;  bind nach mnt/dev usw; mount sda3 nach mnt bind brauch ich nicht ist ja schon gemacht
<papachaotica> worst case
<floogy> Ja, sda2 sollte umounted werden, es hat sich ja nun als die unerwünschte dapper-Installation geoutet.
<floogy> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_Umgebung_analysieren#Umfassende-Analyse-mittels-Boot-Info-Script
<kubine> Title: GRUB Umgebung analysieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<anakula> Ich mach jetzt ne Pause und morgen glaube ich ne Neuinstallation. Danke an alle für die Hilfen.
<floogy> anakula, Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es an cp /proc/mounts /mnt/etc/mtab liegt
<floogy> Wer weiß, wie die Live-CD mit /boot umgeht?
<floogy> Man kann auch chrooten und danach mount -a versuchen, dann nutzt er die /etc/fstab des chroot systems.
<floogy> Opps, schon weg...
<jokrebel> floogy: Sorry - war natürlich eigentlich für anakula bestimmt ;-)
<floogy> jokrebel, war eh' schon klar. Aber bei so viel Durcheinander...
 * jokrebel hätte bei dessen System vermutlich nicht mal mehr durchgeblickt, wenn er direkt davor sitzen würde.
<floogy> Ich hab noch nie mit dem Schritt  'cp /proc/mounts /mnt/etc/mtab' ein chroot ausgeführt. Bislang immer nach dem binden von /dev und /proc etc. chroot und dann mount -a
<floogy> Mal angenommen /boot in der Livecd ist per squashfs und ramdisk gemounted.
<floogy> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<floogy> Im mountpoint ist /boot ja nur ein Verzeichnis unter / ohne extra partition...
<floogy> Da ist der Fehler (wahrscheinlich).
<papachaotica> cat proc/mounts liefert im chroot auch die mount der wirts, es hilft ein grep -v rootfs /proc/mount > etc/mtab
<floogy> papachaotica, egrep -v 'rootfs|\/boot'
<floogy> Ich kapier aber nicht weshalb man das überhaupt so macghen sollte. Ich habe in der Live-CD doch ganz andere mountpoints.
<ommtom> Hallo miteinander, habe eben mal Twitter-Clients unter Lucid ausprobiert. Das Einzige, was keine großen Schmerzen macht, war Gwibber. Habt Ihr sonst Vorschläge?
<daswort> turpial
<ommtom> probiere turpial direkt mal aus - vielen Dank für den Tipp
<daswort> Könnte aber auch sein das ich das Programm gerade verwechsel und es genau das ist welches mich am meisten aufgeregt hatte.
<ommtom> ja, das könnte sein :*) irgendwie will turpial grad nicht die API von twitter nutzen wollen...
<daswort-bot> Hat turpial schwarzen Vogel auf gelben grund?
<ommtom> ok, meine Dummheit - lag an fehlgeschlagenem Login-Versuch bei Twitter, nu geht's, macht sich nicht so schlecht das Teil, mal weiter beobachten. Vielen Dank nochmal für den Tipp
<ommtom> jepp, turpial ist schwarzer Vogel auf gelbem grund
<daswort-bot> ok
<rref> hallo weiss jemand wo man einstellen kann wie schnell die Bildschirmhelligkeit bei einem Thinkpad im Akkubetrieb herabgesetzt werden soll? Bei mir geht das aktuell zu schnell
<k1l> rref: ja in den systemeinstellungen
<k1l> hmm, wobei die zeit da wohl nicht einstellbar ist
<rref> k1l: stimmt leider konnte es auch nicht bis jetzt finden
<Vanger> nabend
<Vanger> mal eine frage in den raum: gibt es eine möglichkeit auf vga_switcheroo zuzugreifen, bevor die passwortabfrage von LUKS erscheint?
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-04
<ubinux> moin
<daswort> hi ubinux 
<benlu> hallo, wie kann ich herausfinden warum bei Firefox die CPU Auslastung nach einer Weile hoch geht?
<benlu> jetzt haben ich den FF schon knapp 9 Stunden am laufen und es steht bei 80% CPU Auslastung.
<deem> benlu: mit top zb. ich vermute mal, dass das jede menge flashplugins sind, die die last erhöhen
<benlu> flashplayer von adobe oder java von Oracle habe ich nicht installiert.
<benlu> es zeigt nur für den Firefox selber die Auslastung
<deem> benlu: hast du viele tabs offen?
<benlu> ja
<benlu> es sind genau 12 Tabs aktiv
<benlu> aber alle ohne youtube oder sonstigem HTML5 lastigen zeug
<benlu> also ohne gnash
<benlu> ich vermute es liegt an JS
<deem> benlu: versuch mal die hardwarebeschleunigung zu deaktivieren
<benlu> ok
<benlu> deem: danach den ff neustarten oder?
<sdx23> Mein Tipp wäre ja NoScript und sehen, ob's dann immernoch so ist. Bzw. sukzessive Tabs schliessen.
<benlu> sdx23: NoScript habe ich schon immer laufen.
<benlu> dieses CPU Problem mit dem Firefox habe ich schon sehr lange
<fist> guten morgen, seit ein paar tagen werden neue nachrichten von pidgin nicht mehr über das popup-fenster gemeldet. woran könnte das liegen? habe die neuste version von ubuntu mit gnome3 als oberfläche
<benlu> mal sehen, hab jetzt die hardwarebeschleunigung in ff deaktiviert und mal schauen ob es dann nach 8h immer noch so ist...
<fist> jetzt wo ich drüber nachdenke werden wohl gar keine meldungen mehr als popup gemeldet (also z.b. auch neue emails)
<benlu> fist: meinst evt. Notify 
<benlu> vielleicht extra unter einstellungen schauen ob das aktiviert ist.
<fist> benlu: hast du vllt eine idee wo das genau sein könnte
<benlu> öhm, ich schau mal
<benlu> fist: entweder unter Werkzeuge>Statusbenachrichtigungen oder Werkzeuge>Einstellungen und die Reiter links durchgehen
<fist> finds leider nicht, habe ne option in gnome-conf gefunden aber bringts irgendwie nicht
<fist> vllt muss ich auch neustarten
<fist> danke trotzdem benlu 
<ppq> moin
<ppq> hab grad ein problem mit meiner nvidia-karte und dem proprietären nvidia-treiber. ich nutze einen hdmi switch (4 eingänge, ein ausgang). der rechner lief über nacht, switch und monitor waren aus. nun bekomme ich kein bild, wenn ich sie wieder anmache. auch aus- und wieder einstecken hilft nicht
<ppq> problem ist, dass gerade ein langwieriger kopiervorgang läuft, den ich nicht durch xserver- oder rechner-neustart abbrechen möchte
<ppq> gibt es eine möglichkeit, die grafikkarte wieder aufzuwecken?
<dadrc> ppq \o/
<dadrc> ssh geht?
<ppq> huhu dadrc 
<ppq> joar, versuche gerade die ip rauszukriegen :D
<dadrc> nmap \o/
<ppq> dürfte auch im router webui stehen
<dadrc> nmap -sP 192.168.178.1/24 
<dadrc> oder so
<dadrc> Geht der Ausgang von der Karte direkt?
<ppq> wenn ich den monitor direkt anschließe, meinst du? ne, dann wacht er auch nicht auf
<ppq> irgendwie scheint der rechner auch grad offline zu sein, obwohl er das nicht sein dürfte. da stimmt was nicht
<LetoThe2nd> das stimmt was(TM) nicht. :)
<TheInfinity> ppq: sleep mode? ;)
<ppq> TheInfinity, nee. lüfter läuft und die hdd rödelt gelegentlich
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd, ™
<dadrc> Nur für dich ;)
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: thx :)
<TheInfinity> ppq: crash? ;)
<ppq> ist plausibel, ja :/
<TheInfinity> ppq: wobei n crash mit netzwerk schon krass wäre. reagiert es denn noch auf tastaturkram? also umschalten num lock und so?
<ppq> grummel.. wenn der rechner nen seriellen anschluss hätte könnte ich nu fix nachgucken
<dadrc> Also, wenn offline + kein Bild, ist es zumindest kein nvidia-Bug.
<ppq> TheInfinity, oha, ne, numlock reagiert nicht. hat sich wohl tatsächlich aufgehängt :O
<ppq> mal reisub probieren
<LetoThe2nd> basmati-reisub? *SCNR*
<ppq> hihi
<ppq> reagiert er auch nicht drauf. -.-
<ppq> --> hard reset
<TheInfinity> klingt wie syslog schauen nach reset
<Red-Wrk> moin
<ppq> brb
<Red-Wrk> hat hier jm zufällig einen server bei hetzner und hat das zum laufen bekommen das der Host (ubuntu) den guests die via KVM/libvirt virtualisiert sind ipv6 bekommen? 
<ppq> nix in den einschlägigen logs. ist wohl nicht mehr dazu gekommen was zu schreiben beim freeze..
<ppq> naja, dann geht wohl jetzt das gediffe los :( danke euch, jedenfalls
<benlu> keine Ursache ^^
<_stemmi_> hi, ich hab probleme beim booten von xubuntu, ich hab leider keine fehlermeldung, der rechner bleibt einfach mitten drin stehen. auf dem bildschirm stehen jetz solche dinge wie "Stopping anac(h)ronistic cron .... [OK]" und "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility .... [OK]". kann mir wer weiterhelfen?
<benlu> _stemmi_: versuchs es mit Bootoptionen.
<dadrc> _stemmi_, schon immer? wenn nicht, seit wann?
<_stemmi_> benlu: welche optionen soll ich da genau nehmen?
<_stemmi_> dadrc: seit heute
<dadrc> und was hast du gestern am System geändert?
<_stemmi_> was schuld seien könnte: ich habe gtk-3.0 deinstalliert...aber das konnte ich inzwischen per wiederherstellungsmodus wieder installieren
<dadrc> Kriegst du ein Terminal, wenn du das System mit "text" als zusätzlichem Bootparameter startest?
<_stemmi_> dadrc: ja terminal ist da
<dadrc> na, das ist doch schon mal was.
<_stemmi_> und was kann ich jetz am besten machen?
<dadrc> gib mal `sudo service lightdm start` ein
<ppq> hm, cool. 500 GiB hatte er noch nicht kopiert.. *murmel*
<_stemmi_> dadrc: "Stopping LightDM Display Manager [OK]", "saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned [OK]", "checking battery state [OK]", und der bekannte freeze...
<dadrc> _stemmi_, mit Strg-Alt-F1 solltest du auf das Terminal zurückkommen
<_stemmi_> dadrc: jap
<dadrc> gut
<dadrc> Gib mal bitte die /var/log/Xorg.0.log und ~/.xsession-errors in 'nem Pastebin
<dadrc> !pastebinit > _stemmi_ 
<kubine> _stemmi_: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<_stemmi_>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5584830/ 
<_stemmi_> ~/.xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5584832/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> _stemmi_, hast du eine ~/.ICEauthority?
<dadrc> Gleich wieder da.
<_stemmi_> dadrc: ist vorhanden, ja
<benlu> vielleicht ein rm ~/.ICEauthority, aber ich nur eine Idee.. warte lieber ab was dadrc meint ^^
<benlu> *ist
<_stemmi_> benlu: vielleicht lieber ein mv .ICEauthority .ICEauthority_backup
<benlu> why not :D
<dadrc> jo, das würd ich auch versuchen.
<dadrc> Also, das mv
<k1l> welche rechte hat das .ICEauthority?
<benlu> hmm, da sind Magic Cookies drin in der Datei. Warum denn?
<benlu> äh, verweise...
<_stemmi_> hm...jetz kommt der freezw immernoch...aber ohne irgendwelche ausgaben
<benlu> k1l: also bei mir ist es so: -rw-------
<_stemmi_>  bei mir sind die rechte die gleichen
<benlu> _stemmi_: versuch den bootparameter "noplymouth"
<benlu> allerdings ist "text" auch sowas oder?
<_stemmi_> hilft mir auch nicht weiter
<benlu> hast du irgendwelche neue Hardware dran?
<_stemmi_> nein, isn laptop
<benlu> nix in USB drin?
<_stemmi_> nix
<_stemmi_> das einzige kabel was dran hängt, is das netzteil^^
<dadrc> benlu, text deaktiviert X beim Booten
<dadrc> _stemmi_, also, das Verschieben der ICEauthority bringt nichts?
<_stemmi_> nein
<dadrc> Andere Fehlermeldungen in der ~/.xsession-errors?
<_stemmi_> sieht auf den ersten blick identisch aus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5584871/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> _stemmi_: es geht mir eher um den besitzer der datei. (hatte das falsch ausgdrückt9
<_stemmi_> k1l: bin ich selber...also der user, nicht root
<k1l> ok
<_stemmi_> dadrc: timestamp der .xsession-errors ist von vor 2h...also immernoch die selber datei
<dadrc> und die /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<_stemmi_> ist von vor 10 min: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5584881/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> X funktioniert, aber irgendwie startet nicht mal LightDM ordentlich.
<dadrc> _stemmi_, mal bitte den Inhalt von /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log und /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log
<dadrc> (Falls es das gibt)
<_stemmi_> "unable to read from: <filename>" in beiden fällen
<_stemmi_> mit sudo gehts...
<dadrc> jo, das kann gut sein
<_stemmi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5584901/ und http://paste.ubuntu.com/5584903/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Na, da haben wir doch den Grund
<dadrc> Du hast nicht alle Pakete, die du gekillt hast, wieder installiert
<dadrc> Installier mal lightdm-gtk-greeter
<benlu> oder zeig uns "grep 'remove' /var/log/dpkg.log /var/log/dpkg.log.1" und "grep 'install' /var/log/dpkg.log /var/log/dpkg.log.1"
<mcnesium> drosselt ein vom stick gebootetes live ubuntu irgendwie die prozessorleistung ?
<dadrc> Nö, aber USB-Sticks sind nicht so richtig schnell, was das Lesen angeht
<benlu> kommt auch auf den USB-Stick an wie schnell dieser beim lesen/schreiben ist
<mcnesium> hab hier n frisch zusammengebauten rechner mit nem core i7 und wollte den zum videos transcoden missbrauchen
<mcnesium> also stick rein, ubuntu booten, avconv installieren
<mcnesium> und der braucht dreimal so lange wie mein core2duo
<mcnesium> liegt das wirklich an der lesegeschwindigkeit?
<benlu> kannst ja die Lesegeschwindigkeit mit der Laufwerksverwaltung überprüfen
<benlu> nennt sich da Vergleichstest
<dadrc> mcnesium, würd ich zumindest von ausgehen. Ubuntu hat jedenfalls keine Probleme mit Core is
<LetoThe2nd> mcnesium: gerade beim booten und starten von programmen ist so ein billiger nand-chip ein gewlatiger hemmschuh
<LetoThe2nd> mcnesium: das ganze noch durch ein zweitklassiges interface, fertig ist die lahme mühle ;)
<LetoThe2nd> mcnesium: wenn mal alles gecached ist (und durch nichts aus dem ram verdrängt wurde), dann ist vom usb stick ok. vorher kannst du's faktisch vergessen.
<dadrc> (Er könnte ja USB 1.0 nehmen, das ist erstklassig. Heißt ja schon so.)
<LetoThe2nd> hrhrhrrrr
<benlu> meine eingebaute SSD hat z.B. ne mittlere Lesegeschwindigkeit von 126Mb/s. Das könnte bei dir mit dem USB-Stick deutlich kleiner sein. mcnesium 
<mcnesium> hm könnte sein
<dadrc> Jo, der USB-Stick hat eher 12.6 Mb/s :>
<LetoThe2nd> wollt gerade sagen, mehr als 20 würden mich schon sehr wundern.
<_stemmi_> dadrc: funktioniert soweit erstmal wieder, vielen dank
<LetoThe2nd> bedenke, dass durch einen ansonsten völlig freien usb2.0-bus maximal 480mit BRUTTO passen.
<LetoThe2nd> das sind 60mbyte brutto, und wahrscheinlich so 50 netto unter optimalstumständen.
<LetoThe2nd> und diese 50 liefert so ein lowcast-singlechip nand nie und nimmer.
<benlu> hm, mein gerade eben getesterer USB Stick hat 17,5Mb/s :D
<LetoThe2nd> benlu: was meine aussagen unterstreicht ;)
<benlu> aber normal kann ich damit dennoch flott arbeiten.
<LetoThe2nd> klar, wenn mal alles nötige gecahed ist.
 * LetoThe2nd tut mal essen suchen.
<_stemmi_> dadrc: irgendwas passt noch nicht so ganz. z.b. das icon vom anwendungsmenu fehlt
<dadrc> _stemmi_, joa, du hast da gestern auch ordentlich Pakete weggehauen.
<dadrc> _stemmi_, die Befehle von benlu da oben sollten dir eine Liste aller Pakete geben, die du deinstalliert hast
<dadrc> Also, der erste davon
<dadrc> Der zweite eine Liste aller Pakete, die du wieder installiert hast
<_stemmi_> dadrc: ok ich schau mal durch
<benlu> 2. stick hat 24,4Mb/s, 3. 17Mb/s und 4. 19,6Mb/s. Es sind alles unterschiedliche Marken und Speichergrößen.
<dadrc> _stemmi_, alternativ, wenn du ein "normales" xubuntu hattest, könntest du versuchen, einfach das Metapaket neu zu installieren.
<dadrc> `sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop`
<dadrc> Dann sollten zumindest alle Pakete, die bei einem normalen xubuntu installiert sind, wieder da sein
<benlu> den 2. mochte ich gefühlsmässig schon immer obwohl nur 2GB und relativ alt schon
<_stemmi_> dadrc: bin schon dabei :)
<mcnesium> ok jetz fand das ganze auf ner eingebauten SSD statt. kein merklicher geschwindigkeitszuwachs
<dadrc> Wo nimmst du denn die Daten her, die du in avconv packst?
<mcnesium> von der SSD
<benlu> mcnesium: wie jetzt? War da ubuntu schon installiert?
<mcnesium> nee, der rechner ist frisch. ich hab ubuntu vom stick gebootet, dann eine SSD formatiert und gemountet, dann dort das testvideo draufgetan und dann mit avconv konvertiert
<mcnesium> also das is immer noch das ubuntu vom stick
<mcnesium> aber das is ja gebootet, da sollte ja alles im ram sein was gebraucht wird
<benlu> wie viel RAM hast du?
<mcnesium> 32GB :D
<benlu> heiliger bimbam
<mcnesium> wenn ich schon mal zufällig sone höllenmashcine da hab, kann ich die auch für was vernünftiges missbrauchen, dacht ich mir
<mcnesium> aber irgendwie entäuscht se mich bisher
<LetoThe2nd> 64bit-ubuntu? :P
<mcnesium> ääh
<LetoThe2nd> respektive, die ganzen sachen im bios auch eingeschaltet?
<mcnesium> also top sagt, dass ich 32G hab
<LetoThe2nd> und wenn nicht, huschhusch mit dir in die ecke zum schämen?
<mcnesium> und zeigt mir auch 8 cpu(kerne) an
<LetoThe2nd> was top sagt ist nicht wichtig, sinds nun 64bit oder nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> ansonsten hast du nämlich proprozess nach wie vor nur 4G - ein bisschen was.
<mcnesium> äh keine ahnung, wie kann ich das am schnellsten nachsehne?
<LetoThe2nd> uname -a
<_stemmi_> hm...die icon neben der uhr (wlan, battery und so) ham jetz alle eine weiße box, das war vorher nicht. ne idee woran das liegt?
<mcnesium> ja is 64biz
<LetoThe2nd> dann mit top, iotop, etc weitersuchen wo's denn hakt.
<benlu> mcnesium: lass dein Programm laufen und beobachte mit htop ob alle Kerne belastet werden.
<mcnesium> ha, nee sieht nich so aus
<mcnesium> einer mit 9%, einer mit 91%, die andern machen nüscht
<LetoThe2nd> meh.
<Red-Wrk> hat jm bei hetzner nen root server mit ubuntu und kvm?
<mcnesium> hm und wie kann ich avconv überreden, alle 8 kerne zu nutzen?
<LetoThe2nd> mcnesium: lies die doku?
<LetoThe2nd> mcnesium: und wenn da nix derin steht, dann gehts nicht :P
<k1l> ich meine ffmpeg und avconv wie es neu ist hatten da was für multicore cpus
<dadrc> -threads?
<mcnesium> ja -threads isses :D
<LetoThe2nd> --enablemagicsuperfast, wie halt bei allen andren programmen auch :P
<mcnesium> ok jetz hab ich ihn mit -threads 8 laufen lassen, da war er nahezu genau so schnell wie mein c2d mit einem thread :(
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht mal in #libav fragen *denk*
<mcnesium> hm na gut
<mcnesium> danke trotzdem
<LetoThe2nd> soll kein rauswurf sein, aber die kennen den krempel sicher besser als wir :)
<Minipluto> mcnesium: Das kann aber normal sein. Nur dass man einem Programm sagen kann, dass es X Threads benutzen soll, bedeutet nicht, dass es auch alle auslasten kann, weil sich einige Algorithmen nicht so leicht parallelisieren lassen.
<mcnesium> meinste video transcoding gehört nicht zu den paradedisziplinen der Core is?
<dadrc> Kommt auf den Codec an
<Minipluto> mcnesium: das kann man pauschal nicht sagen weils drauf ankommt, wie die einzelne Encoding-Bibliothek programmiert wurde
<Minipluto> wollte aber nur einwerfen, dass zumindest die Möglichkeit besteht, dass es einfach nicht schneller geht :)
<LetoThe2nd> was aber die libav leute sicher wissen, was welcher ihrer codecs wie unterstützt ;)
<benvei> mcnesium: dazu musst du aber auch bedenken, dass evlt alle threads auf einem core landen, wenn du pech hast.
<benvei> dann müsstest du mit taskset der PID einen fixen Kern zuweisen
<LetoThe2nd> naja, ganz beknackt ist der scheduler auch nicht ;)
<benvei> LetoThe2nd: ich sagte ja, wenn du pecht hast. Die chance, dass ein paar threads auf gleichen cores landen, ist sehr hoch ;)
<mcnesium> hab jetz in #libav erfahren, dass man das decoding auch threaden kann. also avconv -threads 4 -i input -threads 4 output das optimum auf nem 8core ist
<mcnesium> udn nu isser auch schneller als der c2d, wenn auch nicht unglaublich viel schneller
<kultviech> hab bei openvpn in der server.conf eingetragen, das der server als standardgateway hergenommen werden soll, kann man das so einrichten, das das nicht für jeden client gilt?
<stevieh> kultviech: was definierst du als client? Der am anderen ende des vpn? ja, ich glaube, das kannst du beim client mit "redirect-gateway" an und abstellen...
<deem> hi. wie kann ich unter xubuntu nochmal festlegen mit welchem programm (su oder gksu) ein grafisches programm adminrechte anfordert?
<maze-m> moinsen
<maze-m> ich hab das Problem, dass das Mausrad von meiner Maus komischerweise manchmal einfach nicht mehr funktioniert und nach nem Neustart tut's diese dann wieder!?
<maze-m> habt ihe sowas auch schon gehabt?
<ring0> nein, vielleicht akku/batterie fast leer, hardwaredefekt?
<maze-m> ring0: na ja, bewegen lässt sie sich ja ;)
<ring0> schließ es doch aus, indem du mal neue einsetzt
<maze-m> ring0: ja, hab ich gerade gemacht...
<maze-m> ring0: mausrad geht aber immernoch nicht :(
<deem> hab schon. gksu-properties heißt das tool
<maze-m> kann man sonst den maustreiber neu laden?
<jokrebel> maze-m: USB? Einfach mal kurz ausstecken probiert?
<stevieh> unter windows das gleiche?
<maze-m> jokrebel: ja, hab ich eben gemacht! Die Maus lässt sich ja bewegen, nur das Mausrad funktioniert  komischerweise nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr! 
<maze-m> stevieh: hab hier nur ubuntu drauf
<stevieh> hab ich noch nie gehört, dass es an so ner Stelle SW probleme geben könnte... ich würde glaub ich auf die HW tippen...
<maze-m> nach nem Neustart funktioniert das Mausrad fann ja auch wieder
<jokrebel> maze-m: Und da hilft dann auch kein ab-/anstecken? Nur Reboot?
<maze-m> stevieh: ja, da wäre ich dabei, wenn nicht die maus am anfang noch funktioniert und dann irgendwann nicht mehr! 
<maze-m> jokrebel: genau
<jokrebel> ich würde die Maus mal mit anderem OS und/oder anderem PC gegenprüfen.
<maze-m> jokrebel: ja, sonst guck ich mal, ob's am Windows-PC genau das Gleiche is ;)
<ring0> !evdev > maze-m das sollte für die erkennung der maus zuständig sein. allerdings steht da auch nichts zu einer scrollrad fehlfunktion
<kubine> maze-m das sollte für die erkennung der maus zuständig sein. allerdings steht da auch nichts zu einer scrollrad fehlfunktion: Informationen zu evdev finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/evdev
<maze-m> is aber auch komisch, dass das irgendwie immer auftritt, wenn ich firefox offen habe....
<ring0> der klaut dir das mausrad ;)
<maze-m> ring0: :D :D
<maze-m> also in'er log-datei find ich auch das Abziehen/ wieder Anstöpseln der Maus :/
<ring0> maze-m, funktioniert das scrollen denn nur im firefox nicht mehr?
<maze-m> ring0: ne, auch in Ordnern nicht mehr! 
<benlu> maze-m: ich hätte ne idee
<maze-m> benlu: na, welche denn?
<benlu> versuchs mal hiermit: sudo modprobe -r psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse
<benlu> oder nur sudo modprobe psmouse
<maze-m> benlu: hmm, das bringt leider auch nichts! 
<benlu> bei meinem Touchpad hatte ich das mal und dann ging es.
<maze-m> benlu: ja, ich find's ja komisch, dass das Touchpad funktioniert! also auch das skrollen über den Trackpoint vom Thinkpad geht
<ring0> benlu, mitlerweile wird bei ubuntu evdev statt psmouse für mauserkennung genutzt
<benlu> hast du zuvor was mit ssh -X gemacht?
<maze-m> nee, im terminal meinst du, oder?
<ring0> benlu, für touchpads ist es noch in benutzung
<benlu> also bei meinem Touchpad ging das scrollen dann wieder, nachdem ich es geladen habe. hab 12.04
<benlu> k.
<maze-m> am Ändern meiner Zeigergeschwindigkeit kann's ja nicht liegen, oder :D?
<fist> hallo, ich höre musik über den VLC spieler. wenn ich irgendwas am computer mache (fenster vergrößern, anderes programm öffnen etc.) dann laggt die musik leicht, woran kann das liegen
<maze-m> egal... ich muss noch was tun! sonst guck ich später nochmal! vielen Dank euch trotzdem
<ring0> maze-m, du hast ein thinkpad und nutzt nicht den trackpoint?
<maze-m> ring0: genau
<stevieh> naja, den benutz ich auch nur unterwegs
<ring0> maze-m, ohje. ich bin raus
<maze-m> stevieh: ich auch ^^
<maze-m> ring0: wieso soll ich den nehmen :D?
<stevieh> fist: daran dass der rechner nicht nachkommt?
<fist> stevieh: ja aber der rechner hat eig genug ressourcen.. vllt bekommt vlc so wenig priorität, dass er das aus dem schedule nimmt?!
<benlu> fist: du kannst während des fenster vergrößern top im vordergrund laufen lassen und beobachten welche prozesse die cpu am meisten schlucken
<stevieh> was evtl. sein kann, ist - ernsthaft - ein irq thema...
<stevieh> das gibts auch im Jahr 2013 noch
<maze-m> ich bin erstmal weg! danke euch!
<ubinux> was es gibt noch irq's?
<MrTurkelton> Hi Leute mir ist gestern ein kleines maleur passiert und mein windows bootloader hats scheinbar zerissen bei der ubuntu installation bottet nur noch ubuntu aber in der grub.cfg ist kein windows mehr aufgeführt (Partion ist aber noch da)
<ppq> MrTurkelton: was sagt denn "sudo update-grub"? ausgabe mal in einen pastebin packen, bitte.
<ppq> !paste > MrTurkelton 
<kubine> MrTurkelton: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<MrTurkelton> kenn ich kein problem
<ppq> MrTurkelton: und wenn du schon dabei bist, ein "sudo fdisk -l" ist auch interessant
<MrTurkelton> habt ihr gerade den terminal befehl dafür am start?
<ppq> MrTurkelton: "sudo update-grub | pastebinit"
<MrTurkelton> fdsi khttp://paste.ubuntu.com/5585497/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MrTurkelton> fdsik http://paste.ubuntu.com/5585497/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MrTurkelton> sudo update grub bringt kein pastebin ergebnis
<Hans-Martin> Hallo, ich bräuchte mal ein paar Meinungen zu einem Upgrade von 10.10 auf was aktuelles - eventuell (weil schwachbrüstiges Gerät) auch Mint mit xfce...
<Hans-Martin> Der Rechner wird nur für einen Zweck benutzt, die Applikation läuft fullscreen, der Desktop ist also ziemlich unwichtig, allerdings verwende ich dbus, um z.B. usb-plug-events festzustellen.
<UbuPhillup> ja mach
<udo> ich habe auch von 11.10 auf 12.10 hochgerüstet - musste dann aber feststellen das mein lüfter ohne ende läuft und die kiste extrem heiss wird. ich bin wieder auf 11.10 zurück denn sämtliche stromsparfunktionen waren zwecklos - leider
<jokrebel> udo: …was extrem Hardwareabhängig ist
<UbuPhillup> ich kann dir xubuntu 12.10 oder 12.04 emfehlen lauft bei mir super;)
<udo> das mag sein - aber ich wollte es gesagt haben
<Hans-Martin> Diese Kiste bei mir ist ein AMD 2800+, falls es hier Leute geben sollte, denen das noch was sagt :-)
<UbuPhillup> jor kann ja immer mal Fehler geben 
<Hans-Martin> Da wollte ich schon eher was sehr schlankes draufpacken...
<udo> gelaufen ist es bei mir auch prima - nur es war mir echt zu heiß
<jokrebel> UbuPhillup: 10.10 wird schon fast ein Jahr nicht mehr unterstützt. Das wesit Du?
<udo> letztes dist-upgrade habe ich grade vor 20 min gemacht
<udo> bis april 2013 wars glaube ich
<UbuPhillup> jokrebel: ja warum :)
<jokrebel> udo: UbuPhillup: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases -> 10.10 Ende 10.April 2012
<kubine> Title: List of Ubuntu releases - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Hans-Martin> jokrebel: ich glaub ich bin hier der einzige mit 10.10... und mir ist klar, dass das nicht mehr unterstützt ist, spielt aber für den Zweck (fast eine embedded Appli) keine Rolle.
<MrTurkelton> Abend Leute ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, haben gestern meinen Windows Bootloader bei der Ubuntu Neuinstalltion zerstört. Win partition ist noch da. Grub neu zuintialiserne hat nichts genutzt
<UbuPhillup> MrTurkelton: 
<UbuPhillup> Hast du ne win cd
<MrTurkelton> jo
<udo> ich habe auch wieder 10.10 am laufen und bin zufrieden
<bekks> Wieso benutzt ihr keine unterstützte Version? :)
<jokrebel> Hans-Martin: Nimm die aktuelle LTS (12.04) und einen leichtgewichtigen Desktop (zB. LXDE oder XFCE)
<UbuPhillup> MrTurkelton: http://www.mtcd.de/de/blog/2010/windows-bootet-nicht-mehr-boot-manager-reparieren.php
<kubine> Title: Windows 7 Bootmanager reparieren - ohne Windows 7 DVD - mtcd eBusiness Solutions (at www.mtcd.de)
<udo> ähm sorry 11.10 habe ich am laufen nicht 10.10 - 11.10 ist richtig
<Hans-Martin> bekks: don't fix it if it's not broken...
<UbuPhillup> MrTurkelton: Falscher Link 
<bekks> Dont support it if its end of life :P
<UbuPhillup> MrTurkelton: http://www.tecchannel.de/pc_mobile/windows/2026656/zerstoerten_bootloader_von_windows_7_reparieren/
<kubine> Title: Zerstörten Bootloader von Windows 7 reparieren - Tipp für Windows 7 | TecChannel.de (at www.tecchannel.de)
<Hans-Martin> bekks: Das Gerät erfüllt seinen Zweck perfekt, jede Änderung bedeutet ein Risiko, dass was nicht mehr geht...
<Hans-Martin> ... und viel Arbewit für mich...
<bekks> Hans-Martin: Aktuell gehen keine Aktualisierungen mehr, was ein laufend steigendes Sicherheitsrisiko bedeutet.
<MrTurkelton> wenn ich das so machen wirds aber grub zereissen :)
<MrTurkelton> brauche eigewndlich nur den eintrag für die grub.cfg
<bekks> MrTurkelton: Und einen Bootloader für Windows. Und du sagtest, genau den hast du zerstört.
<MrTurkelton> :) jo aber würde wohl kaum um windows hilfe in nem ubuntu channel fragen ;D
<Hans-Martin> bekks: ich weiß, der Rechner ist aber fast vollständig vom Netz isoliert, das einzige, was netzmäßig damit läuft, sind FTP-Uploads auf einen einzigen persönlichen Server.
<bekks> NAja, die Reparatur sieht so aus: Windows DVD, MBR wiederherstellen, anschliessend GRub wiederherstellen.
<UbuPhillup> MrTurkelton: dann könntest du ja den grub wiederherstellen
<Hans-Martin> bekks: aber nun will ich ja aktualisieren, deswegen bin ich hier :-)
<MrTurkelton> kann man nicht windows auch in grub einbinden
<UbuPhillup> Hans-Martin: xubuntu 12.04 
<bekks> MrTurkelton: Doch, über den gerade beschriebenen Weg.
<UbuPhillup> MrTurkelton: http://www.tutorials.de/linux-unix/144899-windows-booten-mit-grub.html hilft dir das ?
<MrTurkelton> das müsste auch einfach und ohne so viel risiko gehen das amschluss der grub nicht geht etc
<bekks> MrTurkelton: Ja, wie gesagt. Den Weg nannte ich Dir ja gerade.
<MrTurkelton> beeks: wie ich dir schon sagte ist dieser weg mir zu kompliziert denoch danke für deine Ratschläge
<Hans-Martin> UbuPhillup: sieht nach nem Plan aus. Ein Online-Update von 10.10 ist aber vermutlich nicht möglich?
<bekks> MrTurkelton: OK, dann legen wir das Ticket zu den Akten.
<bekks> Hans-Martin: Von 10.10 auf 11.04 auf 11.10, ja.
<Hans-Martin> bekks: ok, dann muss ich den 11.04 noch mal probieren. der update-manager meinte, das wäre auch nicht supported (was ja stimmt), aber vermutlich geht es trotzdem, ich hatte vorhin an der Stelle nur gestoppt und nach Alternativen gesucht.
<bekks> Hans-Martin: Die stressfreiere Alternative ist sicher die Neuinstallation von 12.04
<UbuPhillup> Hans-Martin: Kannst du nicht auch deine Daten sichern 
<Hans-Martin> ich hab alles komplett gesichert, ist nur ne 250G Platte.
<jokrebel> Hans-Martin: Du hast aktuell kein Backup? …ooO( [20:17] <Hans-Martin> bekks: Das Gerät erfüllt seinen Zweck perfekt, jede Änderung bedeutet ein Risiko, dass was nicht mehr geht... )
<Hans-Martin> ich glaub, die Neuinstallation ist hier angesagt. Das wird schon...
<Hans-Martin> jokrebel: dass was nicht geht, ist immer nur auf Zeit - das wird dann halt wieder repariert. Kostet aber meine Zeit, davon hab ich nicht beliebig viel...
<UbuPhillup> Hans-Martin: Okey
<jokrebel> joker_: Alles wieder gut mit Deiner Verbindung?
<Guest54843> Hi, ich habe keinen Ton bei Xubuntu, kann mir da jemand netterweise helfen?
<Hans-Martin> Guest54843: so unspezifisch ist das schwer
<Hans-Martin> (ich bin sowieso kein xubuntu-Kenner...)
<Guest54843> Danke Hans... 
<Guest54843> was brauchst du an Informationen...
<sdx23> !wf > Guest54843 
<kubine> Guest54843: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<emmanuel_21> guten abend
<emmanuel_21> beim installieren von Software im Software-Center zeigt er zwischendurch immer dieses " Debconf " Fenster kurz an ( weniger als 2 Sekunden ) ... ist das normal?
<magerquark> emmanuel_21, xubuntu?
<Mundus-Neu> Hi, versehentlich habe ich lbuntu 12.10 (PAE) heruntergeladen, brauche aber Non-Pae zum booten. Gibt es eine andere Chance außer Lubuntu 12.04 herunterzuladen und damit zu starten?
<Robert_Zenz> Mundus-Neu, wie meinst du du brauchst einen nicht PAE zum starten?
<Mundus-Neu> Mein PC kann nur non-pae und daher nicht mit dem Kernel von 12.1o arbeiten (Dieser unterstütz ausschließlich PAE)
<emmanuel_21> ja Xubuntu 12.10
<Mundus-Neu> ? Ab 12.10 hat doch auch xubuntu keinen Non-Pae Kernel... Naja, aber um das herunterladen einer weiteren Iso komme ich nicht herum... So eine schei...
<Guest54843> Wo finde ich raus, was es für eine Vision ist? Es gibt keine Fehlermeldung
<Robert_Zenz> Mundus-Neu, was für Probleme gibt es denn mit dem PAE?
<Mundus-Neu> Meinen PC!
<Mundus-Neu> Der ist so alt, dass der PAE unlustig findet ;)
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-05
<ubinux> moin zusammen
<rcerny> moin
<nevchen> tach auch
<gr8> hi. ich würde gerne mein Zahlenfeld als Steuerung für den Mauszeiger verwenden. wie richte ich das ein?
<ppq> gr8: das ging bisher in den einstellungen zu barrierefreiheit, wo sich auch sachen wie bildschirmlupe und so finden. ich weiß leider nicht genau, wie der dialog heißt und zu erreichen ist, da ich kein unity habe, aber schau dich einfach mal in den systemeinstellungen um.
<Wessix> hi
<gr8> Wessix: grüß dich
<Wessix> ich habe eine frage: ich würder gerne den kommandozeilenbefehl: java -Dboox_serial_port=COMXX -jar tightvnc-jviewer.jar -JpegImageQuality=Lossless -ViewOnly=Yes
<Wessix> unter linux/ubuntu ausführen
<Wessix> das serielle device wird erkannt unter/dev/ttyACM0
<gr8> ppq: ich schau mal, danke
<Wessix> was muss ich anstelle "-Dboox_serial_port=COMXX" eintragen
<Wessix> unter windows gebe ich da den COM Port an
<Wessix> jemand ne idee was ich da unter linux hischreiben muss?
<koegs>  ich würde dort /dev/ttyACM0
<koegs> +eintragen
<Wessix> ok mal versuchen nur mit ttyACM0 hatte es nciht funktioniert
<gr8> Wessix: http://www.mobileread.mobi/forums/showthread.php?t=173792&page=11
<kubine> Title: Boox (M92) developer community? - 11 (at www.mobileread.mobi)
<Wessix> oh thx
<Wessix> i'll test
<Wessix> ich teste meine ich
<Wessix> bin ja im deutschen Forum ;-)
<gr8> fast richtig :D
<Wessix> ok hat für mich nicht funktioniert
<Wessix> ihc werde wohl die aus dem mobile read forum mal anschreiben die das mit linux hinbekommen haben
<Wessix> gr8, danke für den Link
<Wessix> ah geht doch, musster erst die abgewandelte version des java vnc- viewers aus dem mobile read forum verwenden
<Wessix> klassen, e book reader als monitor!
<Wessix> danke für die hilfe
<Wessix> gr8, noch da?
<gr8> jup
<Wessix> sagt dir der mirage treiber für tightvnc was
<gr8> Wessix: nein sorry
<Wessix> ok
<Wessix> trotzdem nochmal danke für den tipp vorhin
<Wessix> nun geht es
<gr8> klasse!
<Wessix> ja nicht schlecht jetzt kann ich auch in der Sonne programmieren o.ä.
<Wessix> blos ist die performance noch ein bisschen mau
<Wessix> aber dass bekommt man evtl noch eingestellt
<Wessix> also, dann Cu
<stevieh> Wessix: wie ist das teil für pdf?
<exoon> ich möchte (wenigstens mit nautilus) bestimmte Dateiendungen mit einem Programm aus ~/bin öffnen. Leider bekomme ich keine Möglichkeit dazu bei "öffnen mit". Bekommt man das anders hin?
<dadrc> exoon, Rechtsklick, Eigenschaften, da kannst du irgendwo beliebige Anwendungen auswählen
<exoon> dadrc, da ist nichts mehr. 
<dadrc> Ubuntuversion?
<exoon> xubuntu 12.04
<dadrc> Und dann benutzt du Nautilus?
<exoon> ja
<exoon> wegen der Doppelansicht mit F3
<dadrc> Ich boot mal kurz 'ne Kiste mit 12.04, Moment.
<exoon> cool
<exoon> dadrc, ich habe es mit Thunar einstellen können und Nautilus hat es übernommen. Danke
<dadrc> Na, oder so :)
<exoon> Würde ja Thunar benutzen aber ich brauche die doppelte Ansicht zu oft.
<koegs> exoon: wenn du experimentierfreudig ist, kannst du per PPA XFCE 4.12 installieren, da hat Thunar Tabs :)
<koegs> ansonsten kann man auch prima zwei Thunar-Fenster nebeneinander packen, ab XFCE4.10 auch mit schönem Tiling
<dadrc> ist schon weg
<koegs> dadrc: tab-complete hatte noch funktioniert :(
<LetoThe2nd> war ja auch nur ein kurzer disconnect, ist schon wieder da
<dadrc> Oh, ist auch wieder da...
<dadrc> Kompliziert, alles.
<koegs> jpqwin und alles ist weg ;-)
<grim_> hi
<grim_> kann mir jmd sagen warum kubuntu mir bei der installation kein grub bootloader installiert hat?
<grim_> den hätt ich nämlich gerne
<grim_> und ich hab kein plan wie man das nachholt
<grim_> seid ihr hier alle anti kde gerichtet oder wie?
<jokrebel> grim_: Hast Du denn mehrere Betreibssysteme installiert? Sonst kann es schon sein dass man die Grub-Installation nicht sieht. (Und crossposting ist bäh)
<jokrebel> !geduld > grim_
<kubine> grim_: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<grim_> ja win7 gibts da auch noch
<grim_> könnte natürlich sein das grub installiert ist und nur doofe sachen in der config stehen wie
<grim_> 0 sekunden warten oder so
<grim_> aber die grub config ist nicht mehr die menu.lst
<grim_> weiß jmd welche datei das jetzt ist?
<grim_> aso sry für das crossposting btw xD
<jokrebel> !grub_2 > grim_
<kubine> grim_: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<jokrebel> grim_: Und Enter ist kein Satzzeichen <g>
<grim_> thx werd ich mal gucken
<grim_> .
<grim_> ok per command sudo update-grub
<grim_> findet er mein win7 nicht
<grim_> das is doof
<grim_> hab mal die timouts editiert mal neustarten und gucken
<grim_> mist hat nichts gebracht
<jokrebel> grim_: Paste mal Deine Partitionen
<jokrebel> !pasten > grim_
<kubine> grim_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<grim_> mom
<grim_> wollt ihr per fdisk oder was anderes?
<jokrebel> egal
<grim_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413752/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<grim_> ich finde die ausgabe allerdings nicht besonders gut
<grim_> nicht sehr genau
<grim_> hat jmd noch nen anderen command für ne ausgabe?
<joogi> grim_: parted -l
<grim_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413757/
<kubine> Title: parted › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> grim_: Hast Du Grub denn in den MBR schreiben lassen?
<grim_> ja
<grim_> der grub steht in /dev/sda
<grim_> juhu ich glaub ich habs geschaft
<grim_> das is ja echt blöd mit grub2
<grim_> naja is ja noch beta
<grim_> so
<grim_> jetzt hab ich aber noch ein problem
<grim_> damit es nicht langweilig wird xD
<LetoThe2nd> ... deine enter-taste prellt?
<LetoThe2nd> laut legenden hilft da eine neue tastatur. oder sätze fertig denken/schreiben :P
<grim_> mein 2. bildschirm wird nicht erkannt. is nen alter crt-monitor. sollte aber trotzdem erkannt werden
<grim_> sry is ne alter angewohnheit um mehr aufmerksamkeit zu kriegen xD
<grim_> aso aktuellster treiber für geforce gtx560 is schon installiert
<LetoThe2nd> grim_: kleiner tip: irgendwann schlägt das mit mehr-aufmerksamkeit ins gegenteil um. bis dahin: pack mal xrandr in ein pastebin.
<grim_> bitte http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413762/
<kubine> Title: xrand › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<grim_> er findet meine 2. monitor garnicht 2 ;_;
<LetoThe2nd> kay, da ist offensichtlich nix drin. grafikspezialist bin ich definitiv keiner - aber da es um nvidia geht, würd ich noch vorschlagen nvidia-bug-report.sh abzufeuern und dann das resultatfile zu pastebinnen.
<LetoThe2nd> die nvidia-kenner können dann hoffentlich was dazu sagen.
<grim_> mom ich versuch mal was und reboote
<grim_> mist wie ich gerade feststellen musste ist das boot problem doch nicht behoben
<koegs> "das boot problem"?
<grim_> ich kann mein windows7 nicht booten, weil grub das nicht erkennt
<k1l> fehlermeldungen? sonstige hinweise? erscheint es im grub? was passiert wenn man es auswählt? gibt es win7 noch? wie sehen die partitionen aus? ....
<grim_> win7 gibt es noch, grub läuft garnicht erst an da es annimmt es gibt nur kubuntu
<grim_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5587977/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> grim_: die windows dinger rbauchen doch das bootflag, oder? und hat das mal so funktioniert? windows will meist die erste partition haben
<k1l> grim_: sonst erstell mal einen eigenen chainloader eintrag in grub und guck ob er bootet
<grim_> es hat mal so funktioniert. ich dachte daran grub neu zu installieren, aber wenn du mir sagst wie man einen eigen chainloader eintrag erstellt dann her damit xD
<k1l> die frage ist ja was ist passiert das es nicht mehr geht?
<k1l> bzw: was hast du gemacht?
<grim_> öhm kubuntu installiert
<k1l> also hat es noch nicht funktioniert?
<grim_> vorher war windows xp auf /dev/sda1 und win7 auf /dev/sda2
<k1l> :/
<k1l> windows ist nicht ubuntu, das weißt du schon?
<grim_> ja das stimmt xD
<k1l> dann gilt was ich vorher schrieb. windows will vorne auf den partitionen sitzen.
<k1l> !dualboot > grim_ 
<kubine> grim_: Informationen zu Dualboot finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot
<grim_> hm demnach ist die einzige methode erstmal windows xp zu reinstallieren um win7 zu booten
<grim_> da win7 ja auf /dev/sda2 ist
<grim_> hm ich mach das mal
<apollo13> hu?
<apollo13> da hat wer nen bisserl nen knall
<k1l> du kannst dir im wiki mal angucken wie man selber einen chainload eintrag erstellt und den testen. 
<apollo13> k1l: is schon weg
<k1l> nunja
<k1l> ess ich erstmal in ruhe weiter
<CaptainQuirk> Hallo !
<CaptainQuirk> Ich hab ein riesiges Problem mit einem SambaShare mounted in Ubuntu
<CaptainQuirk> Wir benutzen Git seit ein Paar Monaten. 
<CaptainQuirk> Leider kam die Idee, diese samba share Verzeichnis zu benutzen mit Git
<CaptainQuirk> Diese samba share setzen Dokumenten zur Verfügung, die auf einem Apache Server sind
<CaptainQuirk> Während des dev Prozesses, musste ich ein Paar npm(node.js) modules installieren. Das ging nur durch ssh auf dem Server, als root
<CaptainQuirk> obwohl dass node Verzeichnis von Git ignoriert wird, durch ein .gitignore dokument, das Verzeichnis wurde von Git « tracked »
<CaptainQuirk> Keine Ahnung warum
<CaptainQuirk> Jetzt is der Git Repo unbenutzbar
<koegs> hm, ist encfs wirklich so lahm? der kopiert hier gerade auf nem Core i7 mit gerade mal 6MB/s obwohl die Platte mehr könnte
<ppq> bei mir ist es nicht so lahm.. wobei meine cpu eher so atom-liga ist 
<koegs> ppq: ne idee woran es liegen könnte?
<ppq> (nagut, über 10 MiB/s komm ich hier auch nicht, aber das ist schonmal ein schluck mehr)
<ppq> keine ahnung, koegs 
<ppq> koegs: findet sich irgendwas zu aes-ni bei encfs?
<ubinux> nahmd @ all
<ppq> "With AES-NI you should get transfer rates of approx. 40-50 MB/sec."
<koegs> aes-ni hatte ich zumindest für ecryptfs aktiviert, aber bei encfs finde ich dazu wenig
<ppq> koegs: vielleicht steht was in der .encfs6.xml.. liegt im verzeichnis mit den verschlüsselten dateien mit hieroglyphennamen :)
<ppq> hab sowas grad nicht da
<ppq> kann nachher mal gucken
<MrTurkelton> Abend zusammen
<MrTurkelton> hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich im terminal Strg+C verwenden kann, ich weiß Standard hierfür ist im Terminal Strg+Shift*C
<dAnjou> MrTurkelton: und wo is da jetz die frage *ohne* antwort?
<MrTurkelton> Die Frage ist ob jemand nen Tipp kennt wie ich im Terminal Copy Paste verwenden kann ohne schift
<dAnjou> markieren -> mittlere maustaste
<griffinpeterson> join #ubuntu
<dAnjou> failed
<MrTurkelton> würde gerne ohne Maus auskommen :)
<jokrebel> MrTurkelton: Da, wie selbst erwähnt STRG+Shift+C -> STRG+Shift+V
<dAnjou> MrTurkelton: wir sind hier nich bei wünsch-dir-was, mensch ^^
<MrTurkelton> ;D
<dAnjou> haste keene shift taste?
<MrTurkelton> ich muss das mit dem anpassbaren Betriebssystem falsch verstanden haben ;D
<MrTurkelton> klar aber bring mal nen verkalkten 25 Jährigen bei auf einmal ne Taste mehr zu verwenden als seit 20 JKahren gewohnt ^
<jokrebel> MrTurkelton: Also mit 25 sollte man da noch flexibel genug sein. Aber wenn Du das in nem TerminalWindow machst, kannst Du das ggf. über die Einstellungen der GUI lösen. Hier mit dem Standard-Ubuntu-Terminal geht das jedenfalls.
<jokrebel> MrTurkelton: -> Bearbeiten -> Tastenkombinationen
<MrTurkelton> Jo du bist der beste!!!! Merci
<jokrebel> MrTurkelton: Gerne
<k1l_> Uncle|Sam: kannst du mal deinen bnc nickchange abstellen? danke
<Uncle|Sam> sry hab gerade hier total internet probleme ... sollte in der regel einmalig pro tag sien der nickchance :(
<Seymour> Paket pdfedit ist nicht verfügbar, wird aber von einem anderen Paket
<Seymour> referenziert. Das kann heißen, dass das Paket fehlt, dass es abgelöst wurde oder nur aus einer anderen Quelle verfügbar ist.
<k1l_> oder das dein PPA nicht aktuell ist.
<jokrebel>  : Seymour: . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke. Falls das eine Anspielung auf eine Frage war…
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Seymour> jokrebel, das wird aber viel ;-)
<Fuchs> deswegen der pastebin 
<Seymour> jokrebel, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413772/
<kubine> Title: pdfedit › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Seymour: Dann bitte noch mal den den kompletten Installationsversuch mittels apt-get; auch wieder im pastebinservice.
<jokrebel> Seymour: Aber vielleicht liegt es ja nur an "Das Programm lässt sich bis einschließlich Ubuntu 12.04 direkt aus den offiziellen Paketquellen installieren [1]:" aus http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PDFedit
<kubine> Title: PDFedit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Seymour> jokrebel, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413777/
<kubine> Title: pdfedit installation › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Seymour> jokrebel, abe wieso taucht es im Synaptic nicht auf?
<jokrebel> Seymour: Weil es für Dein Ubuntu (12.10) zumindest in den Orginalquellen nicht verfügbar ist?
<Seymour> grmpf
<jokrebel> Seymour: Scheint nur für die neueste und ältere LTS-Version vorhanden zu sein.
<Seymour> jokrebel,  aber wie installier ich es denn jetzt?
<jokrebel> Nicht?
<jokrebel> Seymour: Oder Du setzt Dein Ubuntu mit der aktuellen LTS (12.04.1) neu auf.
<Seymour> Ich fasset nich
<jokrebel> Seymour: Du kannst das natürlich auch nach 12.10 portieren (lassen). Da hab ich aber keine Ahnung von.
<sonotos> Seymour: lad einfach das deb für 12.4 runter und installier es mit dpkg -i
<sonotos> mit etwas glück läufts
<sonotos> so mach ich das mit gpasswd auch schon seit ein paar versionen
<dadrc> Wird es nicht
<dadrc> PDFedit braucht Qt3, das gibt's für 12.10 nicht mehr
<sonotos> hm das ist ein argument
 * jokrebel übergibt das Ticket und den kopletten PC von Seymour an sonotos (und betet)
<dadrc> Seymour, und irgendein anderer PDF-Editor ist keine Option?
<sonotos> jokrebel: hm wenn hände in den schos legen hilft
<jokrebel> sonotos: Nö, aber wenn Du es besser weist halt ich mich raus. Zur Reparatur verweise ich dann aber auch an Dich <g>
<sonotos> na ja, in dem fall wäre das risiko moderat
<jokrebel> sonotos: Wenn Du sowas machst (und auch weist, wie Du es wieder gradebiegst wenns dann doch mal nicht klappt) ist das Deine Sache. Das im Supportkanal zu enpfehlen ne andere.
<sonotos> jokrebel: so gesehen hast du recht, ich geh da immer von mir aus
<dadrc> https://launchpad.net/~atareao/+archive/updf zB ist zwar noch recht neu, sieht aber schon recht vielversprechend aus
<kubine> Title: uPdf : “atareao-team” team (at launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> sonotos: Ist aber auch nur meine persönliche auf Sicherheit ausgelegte Meinung.
<sonotos> jo stimmt schon, ich hab mir halt in den letzten 10 jahren angewöhnt einfach zu schaun was passiert und wenns nicht klappt musste im schlimmsten fall ein paar dateien von hand löschen oder anlegen 
<sonotos> oder das eine oder andere script kurz anpassen
<sonotos> aber das remote zu erklären ist ne andere, stimmt schon
<jokrebel> sonotos: Was aber nichts im offiziellen Supportkanal zu suchen hat. Wer hier fragt ist in der Regel nicht der geübte Softwarebastler der sich selber zu helfen weiß, oder?
<sonotos> jokrebel: ich hab jetzt schon 3 mal erwähnt, dass du recht hast ;-)
<Seymour> dadrc, klar, aber er sollte halt gescheit funktionieren und bedienbar sein
<Seymour> per GUI
<dadrc> <dadrc> https://launchpad.net/~atareao/+archive/updf zB ist zwar noch recht neu, sieht aber schon recht vielversprechend aus
<kubine> Title: uPdf : “atareao-team” team (at launchpad.net)
<passt> ich habe probleme mit der verbindung zu einem ftp server
<passt> die anmeldung wird erfolgreich quittiert "230 OK. Current restricted directory is /"
<passt> will ich mir jedoch die dateien auflisten "ls", so erhalte ich ein connection timeout
<passt> ich kann auch in verzeichnisse wechseln
<passt> aber ein "ls" ist nicht möglich
<passt> die ftp verbindung funktioniert ohne probleme, wenn ich über das LAN auf das den server zugreife
<passt> die probleme treten erst auf, wenn ich über das internet auf den ftp server zugreife
<dadrc> Fehlende Portforwards.
<dadrc> FTP braucht Data und Control
<passt> nein, wie oben geschrieben, funktioniert die anmeldung an ftp
<dadrc> Ja
<dadrc> Das ist Control
<passt> ??? ich dachte port 21 reicht?
<koegs> passt: mitnichten
<passt> hm, wenn ich das richig verstehe, kann man am ftp client mit dem passiv mode probleme mit der firewall und ftp server umgehen
<outcast> hi ich hab mir  ubuntu 12.10 frisch aufgesetzt und gleich nach dem starten   gibt  mir der updatemanager einen error: http://pastie.org/6398646. ich habe noch gar kein stueck an dem neuen system geschraubt oO
<koegs> passt: richtig, dann musst du aber im Server noch die Port-Range für den Passive Mode einstellen und entsprechend am Router forwarden
<passt> ok, dann ist es also eigentlich einfacher port 20 zu öffnen und den aktiv mode zu verwenden
<outcast> ist das ein common issue?
<passt> der ftp server bzw. das NAS, welches den ftp server bietet, erlaubt es nur den port 21 für control zu ändern
<k1l_> outcast: pack mal in ein terminal: "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade"
<koegs> passt: dann hast du aber evtl. ein Problem wenn dein Client auch hinter einer Firewall oder NAT sitzt
<k1l_> outcast: (und dann wieder per pastebin hier zeigen)
<outcast> ok
<passt> koegs: stimmt
<outcast> mist mein terminal ist noch auf 500 zeilen gelockt 
<passt> GUT, anscheined kann der ftp server am NAS doch einen portbereich für dateiübertragung definieren
<outcast> aber es sieht sehr gut aus 
<outcast> ich hab vorhin nur den apt-get ubdate probiert
<passt> ok, danke für die hilfe
<outcast> vielen dank auch von mir. das upgraden hat alle felher beseitigt
<dAnjou> *fehler ... nicht alle :D
<outcast> :P
<outcast> :}
<Pokefan____> Hallo, entschuldigen sie bitte die Frage, aber wo bekomme ich die Programme Pokesav und Pokemon RNG Calculator für Ubuntu? Dieses Wine-dingens funktioniert leider irgendwie nicht...
<Pokefan____> Bei Google fand ich nichts...
<Pokefan____> Okay, wenn sie es nicht wissen/mir nicht helfen wollen kein Problem :) Soll ich versuchen morgen wieder zu kommen? Ich weis mein Problem ist nicht so wichtig...
<Pokefan____> Gute Nacht ^^
<ppq> süß
<outcast> so einem chat-syntax kann ich mir mal ein paar scheiben abschneiden
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-06
<noseeder> Hallo.
<noseeder> Ich bekomme mit Ubuntu 12.04 vpn verbindung zu meiner Fritzbox(3270) hergestellt. Habe nach einigen Anleitungen versucht das ein zu richten. Sehe nichtmal warum der verbindungsaubau scheiter. Kann mir da eventuell jemand helfen?
<noseeder> Ich bekomme mit Ubuntu 12.04 keine vpn verbindung zu meiner Fritzbox(3270) hergestellt. Habe nach einigen Anleitungen versucht das ein zu richten. Sehe nichtmal warum der verbindungsaubau scheiter. Kann mir da eventuell jemand helfen?
<rcerny> sieht so aus als wären alle Gurus entweder beschäftigt oder am schlafe ^^
<noseeder> ja so scheint es :-)
<noseeder> is ja auch eine unmenschliche Zeit 
<rcerny> schon ja :)
<rcerny> aber pssst !
<rcerny> nicht viel offtopic geschwafel hier, sonst wachen sie noch auf ;)
<noseeder> :-)
<noseeder> eigentlich sollte das mit dem vpn sooo einfach sein. doch leider schaffe ich die einfachsten dinge meistens nicht -.-
<rcerny> VPN wird überbewertet :P
<rcerny> aber was weiss ich schon
<noseeder> würde auch gerne den ssh tunnel  nutzen doch leider muss ich dafür die fritzbox flashen und das will ich einfach nicht
<rcerny> was musst du wie flashen? o.O
<rcerny> wegen ssh?
<noseeder> für ssh verbdinung zur fritzbox mus ich an der was umbiegen
<noseeder> vpn kann die von haus aus
<rcerny> du willst per ssh AUF die fritzbox zugreifen? also nicht auf ein gerät dahinter?
<noseeder> ich will per tunnel (ssh oder vpn) in mein netzwerk von überall rein kommen
<rcerny> jäso...
<rcerny> da wäre die eleganteste methode schon VPN...
<noseeder> dachte ich auch :-) nur habe ich garantiert wieder irgendwo was übersehen
<grim_> guten morgen
<grim_> mein 2. bildshirt wird nicht erkannt. 1. screen samsung sync master flat 24" , 2. screen alter 19" crt, graka geforce 560 gtx, neuster treiber is installiert. jmd ne idee?
<grim_> mein 2. bildschirm wird nicht erkannt. 1. screen samsung sync master flat 24" , 2. screen alter 19" crt, graka geforce 560 gtx, neuster treiber is installiert. jmd ne idee?
<bullgard4> grim_: Poste zuerst noch den Inhalt der Ausgabe von '~$ xrandr'.
<grim_> sry muss zur arbeit aber laut xrandr hab ich gar keinen 2.screen...
<grim_> bb
<elmargol> Ich versuche mit xfreerdp remoteapp mit windows 7 professional 64bit zu verwenden.  ich bekomm da pduType bad
<koegs> bitte nochmal auf deutsch, danke
<elmargol> RDP hat ein Feature mit dem man eine einzelne Anwendung remote anzeigen kann. Nicht den kompletten Desktop wie sonst üblich. Ich versuche das nun mit xfreerdp zu machen client = ubuntu server = windows 7 pro64bit. das scheitert allerdings mit pduType bad
<koegs> gabs da nicht ein spezielles programm auf windows-seite für?
<koegs> ich glaub deem und/oder sash_ hatten das mal genutzt
<exoon> Hallo. Ich hatte gestern das Problem, dass ich eine bestimmte Dateiendung mit einer lokalen Anwendung aus ~/bin öffnen lassen wollte. Das wurde gelöst, aber ich merke, dass es eben nur scheinbar geht. Es geht um .ggb Dateien, die in Wirklichkeit nur zip Dateien mit anderer Endung sind. Wenn ich .gbb auf Ihre Anwendung einstelle, dann werden jetzt leider auch alle zip-Dateien mit diesem Programm geöffnet.
<exoon> Es geht wohl nicht nach Dateiendung, sondern nach erkanntem Dateityp.
<deem> elmargol: seamlessrdp
<deem> Wie kann ich Samba denn vernünftig debuggen? Ich habe eine Samba-Share in meiner fstab, welches automatisch beim booten eingehängt wird. Das hat nach einem reboot nun leider nicht funktioniert und ich wollte mittles "mount -a" alle fstab Einträge einhängen. Mein Samba ist nun aber der Meinung, dass der Server auf dem die Shares liegen down wären, obwohl er online ist. "mount error(112): Host is down"
<ubinux> moin zusammen
<dadrc> deem, kannst du den Server pingen, tracen, etc?
<deem> dadrc: türlich. von windows zu server ist er auch wunderbar erreichbar
<deem> andere rechner können die shares auch mounten
<dadrc> deem, ja, aber von dem Rechner aus, der behauptet, dass der Server down ist
<sash_> elmargol: seamlessrdp
<sash_> elmargol: rdesktop -A -s "C:\seamlessrdp\seamlessrdpshell.exe C:\Programme\Microsoft Office\Office14\winword.exe" 192.168.2.4 -u Username -p "passwort" <-Beispielaufruf
<Oins> Hallo. Ich verstehe den Punkt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unterschiede_LTS_und_normale_Version#Programmupdates nicht ganz. Was bedeutet hier Programmversion? Wenn ich ein Programm aus dem apt installiert habe, liefert ubuntu doch sehr wohl immer updates.
<kubine> Title: Unterschiede LTS und normale Version › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Oins> kubine: da bin ich gerade. Aber speziell den erwähnten Punkt habe ich nicht ganz verstanden.
<dadrc> Ja, Sicherheitsupdates. Aber normalerweise keine neuen Versionen.
<Oins> dadrc: ah ok. dann ist es klar. Danke
<Oins> Dann werde ich die LTS mal testen. Hab die letzten Jahre immer STS benutzt. Bin mal gespannt wie (gefühlt) der Unterschied ist :)
<signal0r> hey leute. ich hab ubuntu auf einem uefi rechner installiert (komplett) mit usb stick. jetzt kann ich den rechner nur booten wenn der usb stick eingesteckt ist
<signal0r> kann mir kurz einer sagen was ich anderst machen muss?
<dadrc> Würd behaupten, du hast Grub falsch konfiguriert. Grub muss auf die Festplatte, es klingt aber so, als wäre es bei dir auf dem Stick gelandet
<signal0r> hmm. der usb stick tauchte bei den boot options bei "uefi" auf, nicht bei legacy
<signal0r> hab versucht grub auf /dev/sda zu installieren, macht irgendwie kein unterschied %)
<dadrc> Aus dem laufenden Ubuntu raus mal grub repariert?
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur ← Anleitung dazu
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<pog> hat jemand eine Ahnung ob ich den locatebefehl so absetzen kann, dass ich Dateien meines "alten Systems" finden kann. Also dass man irgendwie die anderen indexdaten anschnallen kann?
<signal0r> dadrc: danke ich guck mal
<pog> signal0r: man kann natuerlich ohne weiteres Grub auf der USB-Disk installieren. Aber wie sich das dann mit UEFI im Hauptsytem verhaelt weiss ich nicht.
<pog> aber man kann glaube einfach ohne "secure boot" ein Linux starten.
<dadrc> pog, -d
<dadrc> Ich glaube, es geht nur eine Datenbank pro Lauf, aber naja.
<pog> ich probiere mal mit -d, eine reicht mir fuer was ich grad moechte.
<pog> thanks
<signal0r> pog: ich kann hier auswaehlen zwischen "Legacy" und "EFI".. .evtl muss ich das ganze im Legacy modus installieren. hmm
<signal0r> da war vorher ein win8 pro drauf
<dadrc> Wenn du nur Ubuntu willst, würd ich Legacy nehmen
<pog> das doofe ist halt, dass win8 eben den secure boot braucht. aber ich denke mir fuer linux macht er zur Zeit keinen grossen Sinn.
<dadrc> Win8 braucht kein Secure Boot (zumindest hab ich keins an aufm Desktop)
<sash_> Ich auch nicht.
<k1l> nur bei ARM braucht es secureboot
<Seymour> Wer kann mir erklären, wie ich bei Geeqie (Bildbetrachter) die Pfeiltasten als Navigationstasten setze?
<Seymour> Bearbeiten-Einstellungen-Einstellungen-Tastatur
<pog> ich hab mal gelesen, dass Microsoft verlangt hat, für win8 der secureboot eingeschaltet sein muss, vllt. wollten die das nur, oder das kommt.
<k1l> pog: wie gesagt: pc nein, arm ja. der rest ist OT
<pog> dass auf einem normalen PC etwas anders ist als auf anderen architekturen, das ist schon so. Auf normalen PC soll sichergestellt sein, dass noch anderes bootet.
<pog> o.k. 
<Seymour> Da ist für "nächstes Bild" einmal "Page_down" und einmal "KP_Page_Down" eingestellt, aber ich will Cursor-Pfeiltaste-nach-rechts
<pog> dadrc: man kann in -d db1:db2 konkatinieren, also danke es funkioniert was ich wollte. 
<dadrc> Oh, praktisch.
<signal0r> pog: naja auf dem rechner ist win8 aber per secureboot installiert. d.h. ich kann nicht einfach ein anderes OS installieren
<Minipluto> signal0r: wenn du den USB-Stick mit dem Startmedienersteller erstellt hast, sollte er eigentlich in zwei Modi booten können, also auch im legacy modus, wenn das Mainboard auf Legacy eingestellt ist und bei Efi eben Efi. Ich musste bei meinem Mainboard auf jeden Fall aufpassen weil bei eingeschaltetem Uefi werden beide Bootoptionen vom Stick angezeigt und wenn man dann versehendlich die Legacy-Version bootet, wird auch nur legacy ...
<Minipluto> ... installiert.
<Minipluto> Und Secure Boot ist übrigens nur ein optionales Feature von efi
<Minipluto> mehr kann ich dazu aber auch nicht sagen weil ich das auf einem neuen System ohne Windows durchgekaut habe, inkl. manueller Partitionierung.
<signal0r> mein usb stick bootet gar nicht im legacy modus
<pog> danke für die Infos zu deinem Test, signal0r
<pog> ich denke mir schon, dass man USB in normalem MOde starten kann, aber ev. muss man das dem UEFI sagen, wenn es dft-maessig secure boot macht.
<gandaro> Bin ich der einzige, bei dem Launchpads PPAs unerreichbar sind?
<gandaro> W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/stable/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<gandaro> aso
<gandaro> das ppa gibts einfach nicht für quantal ^
<pog> url?mit dieser Site komme ich auch auf 404, aber der Server scheint oben.
<gandaro> ja sonst würde er ja nicht 404 senden ;)
<pog> yep
<gandaro> hat sich ja erledigt
<autoditac> hallo. ich habe das problem, dass seit dem update auf 13.04 (ich weiß entwicklungssstem) der layer2 status meiner NIC im Thinkpad T500 nicht mehr erkannt wird. sprich: wenn ich ein kabel stecke, passiert nichts und ethtool meldet "no such device". die lampen leuchten aber am t500  port und am  switch. kennt jemand das problem und weiß eine lösung?
<autoditac> an der docking station funktioniert das ohne probleme.
<autoditac> karte ist eine e1000
<dAnjou> autoditac: 13.04 kriegt hier keinen support
<dAnjou> --> #ubuntu-de+1
<dAnjou> --> #ubuntu+1
<autoditac> dAnjou, wo kann ich denn für 13.04 Fragen loswerden?
<dAnjou> autoditac: gesehen?
<autoditac> dAnjou, ?
<autoditac> bin anscheinend etwas begriffsstutzig
<dAnjou> autoditac: guck mal n paar zeilen hoch
<autoditac> --> #ubuntu-de+1
<autoditac>  --> #ubuntu+1
<autoditac> daraus lese ich, daß es in beiden channels keinen gibt
<gandaro> es gibt "hier" keinen support, dort schon
<autoditac> ah
<autoditac> thanks
<gandaro> die pfeile bedeuten, dass du dorthin gehen sollst, wenn du hilfe damit brauchst
<dAnjou> war etwas maulfaul, sorry
<setra> hi
<setra> Looking for some commandline/bash automation tool
<setra> which is able to handle dpkg-configure questions on a server
<ppq> was genau suchst du, setra? hint: du bist hier im deutschen channel :)
<setra> tschuldigung
<ppq> setra: unattended-upgrades dürfte was für dich sein. https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<setra> ich suche ein automatisierungs tool, welches fragen zur configuration eines dpkg-configures beantworten kann sowie Y oder ein sternderl  setzen.
<kubine> Title: Automatic Updates (at help.ubuntu.com)
<setra> unattended ja aber eben nicht nur updates sonder z.bsp was mich fuxt is squirrelmail-configure... da kommt gleich ein wildes gui daher...
<setra> das untattended upgrades is auch cool, aber leider nicht dafür, was ich schon versucht hab is xdotool und xvkbd, aber die brauchen alle einen Desktop, den ich am Server nicht habe.
<ppq> im dem fall kannst du mal 'apt-get upgrade -y' als cronjob probieren. das wird bei unkritischen fragen immer mit ja antworten bzw. bestätigen, außerdem immer die alte konfigurationsdatei behalten und niemals neue pakete installieren oder alte entfernen
<ppq> allerdings betrifft das dann sämtliche eingetragene repos
<ppq> und wenn dann sachen wie libc geupdatet werden, kann es sein, dass programme einen neustart benötigen
<ppq> ist also unterm strich generell keine schöne sache. besser ist imho: alle paar wochen mal rüber-sshen und manuell und vor allem kontrolliert updaten
<setra> ppq, sprichst du mit mir
<ppq> setra: ja
<setra> ich versuche gar kein update
<setra> ich habe ein bash script in dem ein haufen sachen installiert werden und unter anderem plötzlich ein GUI(commandline gui) erscheint, wo man ein bischen bestätigen muss und hi, und da ein häckchen setzen muss. das möcht ich gerne voll automatisiert haben
<setra> ppq, nun was sagst du
<deem> dadrc: der server ist auch von meiner workstation aus erreichbar.
<ppq> setra: du kannst solche antworten mit in der debconf festlegen vor der installation
<ppq> setra: erste anlaufstelle ist zb. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/debconf - ansonsten die offizielle doku dazu
<kubine> Title: debconf › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<elmargol> RDP hat ein Feature mit dem man eine einzelne Anwendung remote anzeigen kann. Nicht den kompletten Desktop wie sonst üblich. Ich versuche das nun mit xfreerdp zu machen client = ubuntu server = windows 7 pro64bit. das scheitert allerdings mit pduType bad
<elmargol> vieleicht ist ja nun jemand da
<jokrebel> elmargol: Da ist fast immer jemand allerdings liest nicht ständig derjenige mit der gerad die spezifische aAntwort hat.
<koegs> elmargol: meinst du freerdp-x11?
<koegs> elmargol: sinnvoll wäre die komplette ausgabe des Befehls zum Aufruf von xfreerdp und der Fehlermeldung
<ksk> moin
<ksk> will ich mir meine neue grafikkarte nach dem hersteller aussuchen (steam/wine/foo) oder sind beide gut unterstützt dieser tage?
<ksk> (das in klammern ist das einsatzgebiet, sprich 3d beschleunigung undso)
<koegs> ksk: manche schwören auf nvidia, manche auf ATI... früher hatte ich immer nvidia, zuletzt hatte ich ein Triple-Head Setup mit ner ATI Radeon, war auch kein Problem mit dem Treiber von der AMD-Seite
<ppq> für spiele würde ich eher eine nvidia nehmen
<koegs> ppq: aus welchem Grund?
<dadrc> Ist nicht von ATI *scnr*
<koegs> naja, ich will hier keinen Flamewar, aber genau deswegen frag ich, weil rein technisch hatte ich keine Probleme mit ATI :P
<ppq> koegs: richtung hardwarebeschleunigung hatte ich mit AMD noch keinen erfolg
<koegs> dann lags an dir :(
<ppq> ok ;)
<koegs> drei Ops und OT, oje!
<ksk> verfestigt meine meinung über die ubuntu community ;)
<koegs> geh doch zu hause!
<ksk> also technisch gibts nicht wirklich nen grund für oder gegen amd oder nvdia?
<koegs> ihmo nicht, weil ich beides erfolgreich genutzt habe, aber eine eindeutige Meinung wirst du leider nicht kriegen
<dadrc> Kauf das, was dir besser gefällt, bei aktuellen Karten sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben.
<koegs> *IMHO
<stevieh> ich würde nvidia nehmen, aber auch nur meine persönliche meinung...
<koegs> ksk: ist genau wie in Windows, die einen schimpfen immer auf die anderen, weil die Treiber angeblich so schlecht sind ;-)
<ksk> alles klar, also kauf ich einfach irgendwas :P
<ksk> dank euch..
<UbuPhillup> ich würde zu Nvidia tendieren aber ...
<Rojam> Hallo, ich benutzte Xubuntu v. 12.10 und habe im autostart ein shellscript welches bisher reibungslos startete. Leider funktioniert dies seit ein paar Tagen nicht mehr
<Rojam> wenn ich den befehl manuell eingebe funktioniert er
<koegs> Rojam: logging ins script einbauen, zum Beispiel mit logger
<t1mb0ral> koegs: kannst ja mal versuchen via journalctl -f herauszufinden was da schief geht... 
<koegs> t1mb0ral: bitte?
<t1mb0ral> koegs: verzeih nicknames vertauscht
<t1mb0ral> koegs: hätte Rojam gegolten
<koegs> t1mb0ral: was soll "journalctl -f" für ein befehl sein?
<koegs> wir haben noch kein systemd...
<t1mb0ral> Habt ihr nicht? Oo
<t1mb0ral> Ich dachte ubuntu setzt schon drauf Oo
<koegs> nein
<t1mb0ral> koegs: irgend eine Ubuntu-Version hats doch soweit ich mich erinnern kann... wars nicht sogar xubuntu? 
<koegs> immer noch nein
<t1mb0ral> koegs: Hm, ok muß ich mich wohl getäuscht haben.
<setra> hallo, würde gerne in einem bash script eine dynamische Variable VAR1="zeile1 <return>zeile2...etc." zusammenbauen und dann in einem file gegen ein Keyword ersetzen. 
<approach> setra, viel glück
<setra> approach, danke aber glück hat mi schon lange verlassen
<setra> approach, was ich brauche is brain
<setra> approach, ich habs mit sed versucht, aber da ich sowas wie abc=xyz drinnen hab und die formattierung auch passen sollte hab ich aufgegeben zu experimentieren und such jemanden mit einem vorschlag oder sed experience
<approach> setra, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2464760/modify-config-file-using-bash-script
<kubine> Title: modify config file using bash script - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<approach> setra, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8607057/edit-a-property-value-in-a-property-file-from-shell-script
<kubine> Title: bash - Edit a property value in a property file from shell script - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<setra> approach, close but I build a whole block at once (NEW="properya=21312341234<return>propertyb=asdfasdf....lastproperty=a983kd.342.") then replace it with a single keyword REP="guckstdu", sonst würd es zu aufwendig werden, da es für viele files gemacht gehört.
<setra> approach, mahh... halb englisch halb deutsch ...sorry
<setra> approach, hab jetzt alles getestet und danke für die links, aber ich bekomm immer sed -e expression #1...char x: unknown option to 's in für meinen block den ich gerne eingesetzt hätte
<approach> setra, man page gelesen wofür überhaupt s steht?
<setra> approach, ja klar ... substitution ... replacement ..?!?
<approach> setra, was genau proggst du eigentlich?
<setra> approach, ich muss ein paar server umkonfigurieren und aufsetzen, und da hätt ich gern ein toolset aus scripts das alles richtet/ändert/configuriert
<setra> approach, und da ich neu in der linux scene bin und es mir echt taugt, bau ich mir gleich was...und übrigens is es echt viel besser als wyndoof
<setra> approach, http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html#uh-0 is echt interessant falls jemd suchen und ersetzen interessiert
<kubine> Title: Sed - An Introduction and Tutorial (at www.grymoire.com)
<approach> setra, was konfigurierst du den? vll. verfolgst du einen falschen einsatz
<setra> approach, es soll etwas allgemeines sein, ich hab es in php schon so oft gemacht...suchen von wort und gegen text/wort/fileinhalt ersetzen, warum is das so schwierig in bash.
<setra> approach, am ende hätt ich gerne eine kleine bash function mit easyreplace gefüttert mit ORIG und REPLACEMENT -> simpelstens wie nur möglich, denn dann bin ich nicht an etwas gebunden
<ppq> setra: zeig mal was du probiert hast mit sed und was die ausgabe war in einem pastebin, bitte.
<approach> setra, sed -i 's/ugly/beautiful/g' /home/ppq/mother.txt
<ppq> *kopfkratz*
<ppq> war das gerade ein ziemlich gut verpackter deine-mutter-spruch oder täusch ich mich? ;)
<approach> joa, aber nur joke :-)
<setra> approach, huh... mein erster pastebin... http://pastebin.com/Wht2SgiP
<kubine> Title: [Bash] sedinsane - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<setra> ppq, da sind so einige versuche von sed drinnen, der von approach war auchmal drinnen vor stunden...;-)
<setra> approach, von wo bist du denn? nur das land wär interessant?
<approach> DE ?
<approach> wieso fragst?
<ppq> setra: ich versteh nichtmal ansatzweise, was     {p; r /tmp/netcfg' -e ';a; n;         tun soll ;)
<setra> approach, ja ich war mir nicht mal sicher ob man das einfach so fragen darf, denn neu in der linux szene bedeutet auch neu in der IRC scene...
<setra> ppq, ja da hab ich mit echo "block" >> ein filechen in /tmp/netcfg generiert und dachte es ändert was... aber leider ist es egal obs aus nem filechen kommt oder direkt zusammengebaut wird
<setra> ppq, quasi ein artefakt aus alten zeiten
<setra> mich wundert das noch nie jemand das bedürfnis hatte einfach alles zu automatisieren, substituieren, manipulieren ohne einen finger zu krümmen...
<ppq> hm, was konstruktives kann ich leider nicht beitragen. nur so viel: der ganze ansatz, das mit der /etc/network/interfaces zu machen, ist ein artefakt aus alten zeiten :)
<setra> ok... wie gehts neu?
<setra> bin dabi
<setra> dabei
<approach> setra, ich habe keine ahnung wozu das gut sein soll, was du da machst
<ppq> setra: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man8/ip.8.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: ip - show / manipulate routing, devices, policy routing and tunnels (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> setra: hier ist ein unfertiger deutscher artikel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/ip
<kubine> Title: ip › Baustelle › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<approach> setra, das ist kein windows wo du alle 3 Monate neuinstallen musst und alle neu konfigurieren musst xD
<sdx23> setra: Was ist dein Ziel?
<setra> sdx23, mein ziel wäre eine bash funktion die einfach was finden und gegen etwas anderes ersetzen kann, das mit dem ipblock is ja nur ein schönes beispiel wort ->gegen-> multiline zu ersetzen.
<sdx23> das tut sed doch.
<setra> ich versteh ja das man mit regex die verzwicktesten und wildesten sachen finden kann, aber warum is es so schwer das gefundene einzelne primitive 4buchstabenwort gegen "irgendetwas"
<setra> zu tauschen
<setra> es scheitert witzigerweise am substitut, als ob das in irgend einer weise relevanz hätte bei der substitution...
<bekks> Dann ist deine regexp falsch.
<ppq> naja, wenn du da    {p; r /tmp/netcfg' -e ';a; n;     hinschreibst und / als trennzeichen nutzt, wird er sich wohl am /tmp... stören. wobei ich wie gesagt immer noch keinen schimmer hab, was das überhaupt tun soll.
<setra> wie approach klar deklariert hat "sed -i 's/ugly/beautiful/g' /....somesister.txt, dann is beautiful nicht gegen beautiful=!nice einfach zu tauschen ohne das alles nicht mehr funktioniert
<bekks> Wieso sollte das nicht einfach sein?
<setra> ppq, ich kann auch sed "s/$orig/$network/g" /tmp/destination.file hinschreiben und es funktioniert nicht, da er beim ersten \n im substitut schreit 
<bekks> Dann escape es.
<setra> ppq, das wäre meiner meinung nach simpel -> geht aber nit -> warum ?
<bekks> Weil Du es nicht escapest :)
<setra> bekks, bitte sag mir wie ich's escape
<bekks>  \\n
<setra> das \n war von mir ja nur ein placeholder für <return/ENTER> im source 
<setra> bekks, bitte mal das pastebin ansehn
<bekks> Alle Sonderzeichen müssen escaped werden.
<setra> bekks, wie escape ich was, was nicht sichtbar ist
<bekks> So wie ich das gerade beispielhaft angegeben habe.
<sdx23> wenn das  \n ein Zeilenumbruch sein soll, ist das schon richtig: echo foo | sed 's/foo/bar\nbaz/'
<bekks> Zeilenumbrüche, Tabuluatoren, etc. kann man alles wunderbar escapen.
<bekks> setra: http://www.marksanborn.net/howto/learning-regular-expressions-for-beginners-the-basics/
<kubine> Title: Learning Regular Expressions for Beginners: The Basics - MarkSanborn.net (at www.marksanborn.net)
<setra> bekks, dann müsste ich das substitut erst mal mit sed escapen, damit es richtig is und dann erst ersetzen korrekt?
<bekks> setra: Nein, musst du nicht.
<bekks> setra: Du musst nur erstmal vergessen, anzunehmen, dass dein Substitut syntaktisch richtig ist.
<setra> bekks, nun gut, d.h. das substitut muss in einem speziellen format vorliegen um verwendet zu werden...
<bekks> Und solange es das nicht tut, erhälst du nunmal Fehler.
<setra> bekks, gibt es eine möglichkeit blackbox1 gegen blackbox2 zu tauschen ?
<bekks> s/1/2/
<setra> bekks, nun ja das hatten wir schon und es funktioniert nicht...
<bekks> "es funktioniert nicht" ist keine brauchbare Meldung. Und ohne konkrete Fehlermeldung inklusive dem, was Du da tatsächlich versuchst, kann man Dir nicht helfen.
<setra> bekks, der inhalt der blackbox2 muss definiert sein und dann is es keine blackbox mehr... sondern ein schön sortiertes sortiment 
<setra> bekks, ich geb dir ein pastebinsample
<bekks> Können wir dieses Drumherumreden lassen und endlich konkreten Code und die Fehlemeldungen sehen?
<setra> bekks ... gerne
<setra> bekks, http://pastebin.com/FJYGgc5s
<kubine> Title: [Bash] sed search replace - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Ich sehe da keine einzige Fehlermeldung, aber jede Menge Syntaxfehler.
<bekks> Nicht escapte Zeilenumbrüche.
<setra> bekks, habs upgedated und die fehlermeldung ist :sed: -e expression #1, char 13: unterminated ''s command
<chris4000> n'abend
<chris4000> sehe ich es richtig, dass 
<chris4000> # tc filter add dev eth0 protocol ip parent 10: prio 1 u32 match \ 
<chris4000> ip dport 22 0xffff flowid 10:1
<chris4000> für alle pakete gilt, egal ob sie bei iptables aus output oder forward kämen?
<maze-m> moinsen
<maze-m> wie kann ich mir am einfachsten kde zum testen nachinstallieren?
<bekks> maze-m: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<maze-m> apt-get install kde-full
<maze-m> bekks: kk :).... 
<ppq> maze-m: mit "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop". aber speicher dir die liste der installierten pakete als textdatei ab, damit du es ggf. einfach wieder entfernen kannst
<setra> bekks, bitte einen blick aufs pastebin werfen 
<maze-m> ppq: okay, also am besten mit einem "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop > installierte_pakete" machen? 
<ppq> maze-m: dann wirst du nicht bestätigen können. kopier es dir einfach aus dem terminal oder nutze tee
<bekks> setra: Das tat ich bereits. Und ich habe es bereits kommentiert. Vor 13 Minuten.
<maze-m> ppq: okay, wie wäre das mit tee :)?
<ppq> maze-m: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop | tee kubuntupakete.txt"
<setra> bekks, ok schon verstanden...
<Seymour> Huhu! Ich hab Skype installiert, aber immer wenn ich wen anrufen will, krieg ich "Problem mit der Audiowiedergabe"
<approach> Seymour, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=skype+Problem+mit+der+Audiowiedergabe
<kubine> Title: Let me google that for you (at lmgtfy.com)
<Seymour> approach, wenn da was bei rausgekomme wär, wär ich nich hier
<approach> Seymour, klappt deine manuelle Aufnahme ?
<Seymour> approach, jo, alles mögliche klappt. Mumble, Audacity Aufnahmen...
<approach> Frag mal Windows wieso das net geht, rofl
<ppq> wenn du nichts beizutragen hast, halt dich bitte raus, approach 
<maze-m> So.... Hab's fertig installiert... Wie komm ich denn dann in KDE rein :)?
<hasdf> nicht sicher, ob ich hier richtig bin: Ich wollte gern ein System einrichten in dem sich /home/guest immer wieder (unwiderruflich) zurücksetzt und /home/userN verschlüsselt ist (via ecryptfs ?)
<maze-m> ich glaub, ich hab mich gerade dazu entschlossen, gnome runter zu schmeißen ^^....
<k1l_> hasdf: der guest account wird immer zurückgesetzt
<maze-m> wie bekommt man denn gnome notfalls sauber runtergeschmissen?
<k1l_> maze-m: wenn es um das nchinstallieren von kde per metapaket geht. einfach ausloggen und dort dann kde wählen
<hasdf> k1l_, ah lol. an den gast account hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht :D
<hasdf> k1l_, hab jetzt einfach meinen user als 'guest' geplant... ich teste das mal
<maze-m> k1l_: ja, bin jetzt schon unter kde drin :)... aber ich würde halt gerne dann auch gnome komplett vom rechner runterschmeißen, wenn's geht....
<k1l_> ubuntu bietet ja verschiedene möglichkeiten das home zu verschlüsseln. wie genau schaust du am besten im wiki. aber der gast acc. macht das was du dir da vorstellst ja automatisch
<k1l_> maze-m: das metapaket deinstallieren. alles was das nicht mitzieht kann man im wiki nachlesen.
<k1l_> maze-m: aber pakete die nicht benutzt werden stören auch nicht.
<maze-m> k1l_: ja okay... aber die pakete verbrauchen ja trotzdem Platz, oder :)?
<k1l_> also wenn du den platz nicht brauchst gibt es eigentlich keinen technischen grund (ausser inkompatiblen abhängigkeiten) die zu löschen
<maze-m> k1l_: wieviel belegt denn ne gnome-installation :)?
<k1l_> k.a.
<k1l_> aber du würdest ja nicht die ganze installation löschen, sondern nur die programme, die nicht vom grundsystem oder kde benutzt werden
<k1l_> !desktopumgebung_deinstallieren > maze-m 
<kubine> maze-m: Informationen zu Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren
<maze-m> k1l_: ah cool, vielen dank!
<maze-m> Muss ich da vorher noch irgendwas sichern?
<hasdf> sehe ich das richtig das die daten des gast-acc auf /tmp gespeichert werden? falls ja, wie genau werden die gelöscht? mit zufallszahlen überschrieben oder nur gelöscht
<k1l_> hasdf: ich tippe mal auf: nur gelöscht
<k1l_> maze-m: ein backup zu haben ist immer praktisch, hinterher :)
<maze-m> k1l_: na ja, es wird ja nichts an meinem home-directory geändert, oder?
<hasdf> k1l_, nah :D "ich bin paranoid, doch bin ich paranoid genug?"
<k1l_> maze-m: trotzdem kann das system nicht mehr booten, wenn man zuviel deinstalliert
<k1l_> hasdf: dann bin ich der falsche ansprechpartner :)
<hasdf> hast mir schon weitergeholfen, danke
<maze-m> k1l_: ne, da hast'de Recht! 
<maze-m> Aber wie achte ich denn am besten auf sowas ^^?
<maze-m> k1l_: also das ich nicht zu viel lösche....
<hasdf> aber grundsätzlich sollte ich ja einfach ein script beim ausschalten ausführen *laut nachdenk*
<k1l_> angucken der liste die gelöscht werden soll
<maze-m> k1l_: okay, also am besten alles vorher genauer nachschauen ^^?
<k1l_> maze-m: ja. oder halt backup machen und zurückspielen falls was schief geht
<maze-m> k1l_: okay, stimmt :)
<k1l_> eigentlich sollte da nichts passieren, was nicht zu reparieren wäre. aber ne garantie werd ich dir hier nicht ausstellen :)
<nevchen> nabend
<maze-m> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich gnome komplett runterbekomme, dass es auch im gdm nicht mehr die Möglichkeit gibt, sich anzumelden?
<k1l_> welches ubuntu denn?
<maze-m> hab schon "apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" und "apt-get remove gnome-core" gemacht....
<maze-m> k1l_: hab die 12.10
<maze-m> k1l_: also ubuntu 12.10
<k1l_> und mal apt-get autoremove gemacht?
<maze-m> k1l_: ne, das hab ich noch nicht gemacht
<maze-m> aber da sagt er mir auch, dass er nichts zu entfernen hätte...
<maze-m> wie kann ich mir denn sonst einzelne pakete anzeigen lassen, welche von gnome abhängig sind?
<k1l_> maze-m: du hast die seite doch gelesen oder?
<k1l_> !desktopumgebung_deinstallieren > maze-m 
<kubine> maze-m: Informationen zu Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren
<maze-m> k1l_: ja, hab ich :)
<k1l_> da steht was (samt erklärung) und unten steht nochmal eine verlinkte seite mit weiteren informationen
<maze-m> k1l_: okay, ich gebe zu, die links unten hab ich nicht ausprobiert
<maze-m> k1l_:  also würde jetzt das --> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekubuntu
<kubine> Title: Getting Back to a Pure KDE on Ubuntu (at www.psychocats.net)
<maze-m> k1l_: ....für kubuntu machen.... aber das apt-get install kubuntu-desktop brauch ich dazu ja nicht, oder?
<maze-m> k1l_: hab ja kubuntu schon drauf....
<k1l_> wenn du das schon so installiert hast dann nicht.
<maze-m> k1l_: okay :)
<maze-m> k1l_: komisch... bekomm nun folgendes: http://pastie.org/6407626
<kubine> Title: #6407626 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<k1l_> maze-m: dann versteh ich dein problem nicht richtig
<maze-m> k1l_: na ja, ich kann mich im gdm ja immernoch in gnome anmelden.... also würde es gerne soweit runter haben, dass es im gdm nicht mehr angezeigt wird und auch die pakete runter sind, welche ich eh nicht brauche
<k1l_> du solltest eh keinen gdm haben
<k1l_> ubunut nutzt den lightdm
<k1l_> !lightdm > maze-m 
<kubine> maze-m: Informationen zu LightDM finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM
<maze-m> k1l_: okay, aber da bekomm ich ja trotzalledem noch gnome angezeigt, um mich da anzumelden.... ich würde halt gerne alles, was ich nicht unbedingt brauche, runter haben
<k1l_> mach mal ein "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm"
<k1l_> und guck ob "lightdm-qt-greeter" installiert ist
<k1l_> glaube das heisst ab 12.10 aber "lightdm-kde-greeter" maze-m 
<maze-m> k1l_: hab "lightdm-kde-greeter" installiert
<maze-m> k1l_: haha, jup heißt es :D
<maze-m> k1l_: ich werd mal kurz neustarten
<maze-m> k1l_: bin gleich wieder da
<maze-m> k1l_: also irgendwie hat das immernoch nicht so ganz geklappt mit dem entfernen von gnome....
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-07
<maze-m> na gut, ich werd auch mal ins bett gehen
<maze-m> k1l_: danke erstmal für deine hilfe
<W8uiE5> beim starten von firefox crasht plötzlich mein rechner dauernd: (firefox:2502): Gtk-WARNING **: GModule (/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-ibus.so) initialization check failed: GLib version too old (micro mismatch)
<W8uiE5> apt-get update / upgrade und aptitude -f install habe ich bereits probiert
<W8uiE5> was kann ich tun?
<stevieh> apt-get dist-upgrade hat auch nicht geholfen?
<W8uiE5> stevieh, hab ich nicht probiert. 
<W8uiE5> stevieh,  bring auch nix: 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<koegs> W8uiE5: irgendwas besonderes, was man beachten sollte? beta-version von firefox, ubuntu, etc. irgendwelche manuell isntallierten sachen?
<W8uiE5> koegs, fällt mir nix ein. uname -a zeigt: 2.6.32-45-generic #104-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 21:20:09 UTC 2013 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<koegs> also ein 10.04, welche Firefox-Version, evtl. über ein PPA installiert?
<W8uiE5> koegs, Mozilla Firefox 19.0  bei thunderbirf crasht der rechner auch
<W8uiE5> koegs, zu dem ppa kann ich nichts sagen
<koegs> W8uiE5: ich würds mal mit einem leeren Profil testen, obs dann immer noch passiert
<apollo13> crasht der rechner oder firefox?
<W8uiE5> apollo13, der rechner
<apollo13> either way, wenn durch firefox was crasht ist zu 99% das memory kaputt
<W8uiE5> ich probiers gerad mal mit dem start per default profile. nicht wudnern, wenn ich plötzlich weg bin... (-:
<Wusel_> is it possible to asign some tags/metadata to files and search it by the unity-lense on rairing tail?
<W8uiE5> da bin ich wieder
<W8uiE5> hat nix geholfen
<stevieh> Wusel_: this is more a german speaking channel... but for your request: I don't think so... may be a fulltext indexer like recoll could help?
<Wusel_> lol, sorry, bin hier sonst nur in englischen Chans unterwegs
<Wusel_> ;D
<stevieh> :-)
<W8uiE5>  beim starten von firefox crasht plötzlich mein rechner dauernd: (firefox:2502): Gtk-WARNING **: GModule (/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-ibus.so) initialization check failed: GLib version too old (micro mismatch) was kann ich tun?
<W8uiE5> bei thunderbird dasselbe
<stevieh> Wusel_: also: ich wüsste nicht, dass das normale filesystem metatags bietet... manche dateiformate bieten es... (mp3, exif...), evtl mal nen volltextindexer nehmen?
<koegs> !geduld > W8uiE5 
<kubine> W8uiE5: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Wusel_> naja oder irgendwas, womit ich wenigstens meinen vielen PDFs tags zuweisen kann und auch nach diesen tags suchen/filtern kann
<Wusel_> ich schau mal was recoll kann
<stevieh> recoll indiziert dir einfach alles, was auf der Platte ist, danach willst du keine tags mehr haben... aber natürlich nur, wenn das pdf kein scan ist ;-)
<W8uiE5> ok. (-:
<stevieh> ansonsten müsste man sich noch einen ocr -> recoll filter schreiben...
<Wusel_> ich würde auch ein dms oder cms nehmen, aber die können meist zu viel und sind nicht schick :P reines webfrontend wär auch nicht schlimm. sehr schick ist sowas wie das neue "koken", das is aber nur für Bilder ;)
<Wusel_> http://koken.me/
<kubine> Title: Koken - Creative website publishing (at koken.me)
<Wusel_> sowas für Dokumente wär nice ;D
<ubinux> moin zusammen
<Seymour> Ich suche einen schnelleren pdf-Betrachter. Derzeit (Xubuntu)=default=Evince? und der braucht selbst auf einer schnellen aktuellen Maschine irre lange, bis er grafikintensive pdfs dargestellt hat. Seiten werden einzeln aufgebaut etc., Programm scheint nicht viel RAM nutzen zu wollen oder so was
<TheInfinity> Seymour: große pdfs brauchen nun mal viel ressourcen. das lässt sich nicht verhindern.
<stevieh> wenn es schnell gehen soll: in faxformat wandeln und viewfax nehmen... das blättern so schnell, wie man das mausrad drehen kann...
<Seymour> TheInfinity, Mag sein, aber es geht genau so langsam wie auf meinem letzten Rechner, und der war fünf Jahre alt. Der jetzige Quadcore mit 16GB RAM und SSD kann wesentlich schneller arbeiten und Evince scheint dieses Potenzial in keinster Weise zu nutzen
<Seymour> (und auf jenem 2007er Rechner war unter XP der Foxit Viewer x-Mal so schnell wie Evince, aber das nur nebenbei)
<bullgard4> Welches Programm scriebt einen Wert in die Datei /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/cycle_count?
<ese> guten morgen
<ese> habe hier ein FTP server eingerichtet mit vsftpd.. dienst läuft
<bullgard4> s/scriebt/schreibt/ 
<ese> nun wollte ich SSL einbinden..
<ese> jemand ne idee wie man das macht ?
<dadrc> bullgard4, normalerweise das für deinen Laptop zuständige acpi-Kernelmodul.
<bullgard4> dadrc: Aha, danke!
<dadrc> ese, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/vsftpd#Weitere-Optionen ← die da aufgelisteten ssl-optionen aktivieren
<kubine> Title: vsftpd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> Seymour: und was ist mit Foxit für Linux?
<dadrc> ese, und, wie ein kleines Stück weiter unten beschrieben, ein Zertifikat bereitstellen
<ese> vielen dank
<ese> habe das zertifikat erstellt
<ese> probiere das jez ein wenig aus :D
<TheInfinity> Seymour: wenns richtung print kram geht ist der acrobat reader hier auf dem desktop (ist aber ein mac) ironischerweise einer der schnellsten reader (wenn man genug ram hat). kA ob dir das weiterhilft. :)
<Seymour> stevieh, Foxit für Linux ist nicht in den orig Paketquellen, und wenn ich irgendwas nicht einfach per Synaptic installiern kann, tu ich mich immer super schwer.
<Seymour> aber ich wusste gar nicht, dass es das gibt, also schaumermal
<dadrc> TheInfinity, http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=29468#c5 ist dir bekannt?
<kubine> Title: Issue 29468 - android - Different passwords for encryption and screen lock - Android - An Open Handset Alliance Project - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<dadrc> ups, falscher chan, sorry.
<stevieh> Seymour: was ist mit mupdf?
<MonsieurBon> Hallo zusammen
<MonsieurBon> Ich hab da ein Verzeichnis, das ich nicht löschen kann. Nichmal als root: sudo rm -rf backup_nas/ ergibt den Fehler rm: cannot remove `backup_nas/': Is a directory
<MonsieurBon> Kann mir jemand helfen das Verzeichnis zu löschen?
<dadrc> Zeig mal bitte die Ausgabe von `ls -ld backup_nas`
<MonsieurBon> ls: cannot access backup_nas/: No such file or directory
<MonsieurBon> ls zeigt aber, dass es das Verzeichnis gibt und 'mkdir backup_nas' gibt auch den Fehler 'File exists'
<dadrc> Pack mal die Ausgabe von `ls -l` in 'nen Pastebin, bitte.
<dadrc> Also, von dem Verzeichnis, in dem backup_nas ist
<dadrc> (oder halt nicht=
<ese> Hallo nochmal.. ich greife per ssh auf meinen ftp-server zu.. kann ich auf dem server gucken ob die SSL verbindung steht ?
<koegs> ese: hast du im FTP-Client explizit SSL ausgewählt?
<MonsieurBon> dadrc, sorry, musste grad kurz los. Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413782/
<kubine> Title: MonsieurBon: ls -l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<approach> Hat jemand erfahrung mit dd_rescue schon gemacht? Hilft es?
<sdx23> approach: bei was?
<sdx23> MonsieurBon: Interessant. Welches Dateisystem ist das?
<approach> sdx23, beim Retten eines Datenträgers der IO Fehler aufweisst
<alewe> sound ist weg???
<bullgard4> MonsieurBon: Versuchs mal mit 'rmdir'
<MonsieurBon> sdx23, verschlüsselt, lvm, ext4
<alewe> Audio-Einstellungen helfen auch nicht weiter
<MonsieurBon> bullgard4, rmdir: failed to remove `backup_nas/': Device or resource busy
<sdx23> !wf > alewe 
<kubine> alewe: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<sdx23> !Soundprobleme > alewe und auch:
<kubine> alewe und auch:: Informationen zu Soundprobleme finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme
<alewe> danke kubine
<sdx23> MonsieurBon: was sagt mount dazu?
<kubine> alewe: gerne doch
<alewe> habe auf der Siete: http://www.orwell-staat.de/wp/?p=16701 --->Wasserprivatisierung in der EU stoppen! angeöhrt
<MonsieurBon> sdx23, Da ist nichts gemounted. War mal, aber im output von mount taucht das Verzeichnis nicht auf.
<wildwors1ht> alewe: kubine ist ein bot
<sdx23> MonsieurBon: ah, du hast einen kaputten mount auf /media/fabian und wunderst dich, wenn du da seltsames Verhalten bekommst?
<alewe> wildwors1ht: danke
<alewe> ich blindfish
<MonsieurBon> sdx23, ich hab schon alles mögliche versucht mit unmounten... Wie krieg ich diesen kaputten mount denn weg?
<alewe> sdx23: noch mal danke
<sdx23> MonsieurBon: rebooten wird's letzten Endes richten. Ansonsten kannst du nachsehen, ob du im Syslog was findest.
<MonsieurBon> sdx23, Nein, rebooten hats nicht gerichtet...
<sdx23> alewe: womöglich blockiert das noch die Ausgabe - dann hättest du aber schon öfter Probleme haben müssen.
<MonsieurBon> sdx23, und im syslog finde ich nichts zu backup_nas
<sdx23> MonsieurBon: Dann hat das nichts mit dem Mount zu tun sondern mit sonstwas. fsck wäre anzuraten. Und Syslog ansehen.
<alewe> habe noch nie Probleme mit sound gehabt
<sdx23> da wird auch nicht der Verzeichnisname sondern ehr ne Inode stehen, wenn überhaupt.
<MonsieurBon> sdx23, fsck habe ich schon laufen gelassen, das hat nichts gefunden.
<MonsieurBon> sdx23, wir hatten mal einen Stromausfall, während das nas dort als nfs gemounted war. Ich kann allerdings nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, ob das Problem direkt danach aufgetreten ist.
<bullgard4> MonsieurBon:  "[11:27]	MonsieurBon	bullgard4, rmdir: failed to remove `backup_nas/': Device or resource busy" Bitte ermittle mittels lsof, was darauf zugreift. Ist es z. B. der mc?
<MonsieurBon> bullgard4, mit 'lsof | grep backup' z.B.?
<bullgard4> MonsieurBon: Nein.
<MonsieurBon> bullgard4, Welchen Befehl soll ich denn verwenden? Ich bin grad durch die manpage von lsof gegangen, hab aber nicht viel schlaues gefunden. 'lsof +d backup_nas' ergab 'lsof: WARNING: can't stat(backup_nas/): No such file or directory'
<bullgard4> MonsieurBon: '~§ lsof /media/fabian/backup_nas'
<MonsieurBon> bullgard4, keine Ausgabe
<matzexh> hallo, ich habe hier eine externe festplatte unter ubuntu mit ntfs formatiert, diese ist aber unter mac und windows leider nicht lesbar. Ich vermute eine partitionstabelle im falschen format, wie kann ich das ändern?
<ThreeM> neu formatieren im richtigen dateiformat. nicht abziehen, platte immer schön auswerfen
<matzexh> ThreeM, ich würde neu formatieren ganz gerne vermeiden, da die 3tb doch recht lange brauchen um sie wieder drauf zu kopieren, dateisystem ist ja richtig.
<ThreeM> matzexh, was sagt denn die daenträgerverwaltung unter windows?
<matzexh> ThreeM, im arbeitsplatz taucht die platte gar nicht auf, nur im geräte manager. Datenträgerverwaltung muss ich jetzt noch mal schauen
<bullgard4> MonsieurBon: Gib den Befehl 'rmdir' noch einmal. Welchen Befehl genau hattest Du eingegeben? Bitte echo ihn hier. (Mich interessiert insbesondere Dein Prompt.)
<ThreeM> guck in der datenträgerverwaltung und schau ob der datenträger als ntfs erkannt wird. wenn nicht ist irgendwas mit der partitionstabelle. da köntne ein filesystem check helfen....
<MonsieurBon> bullgard4, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413787/
<kubine> Title: MonsieurBon: rmdir › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> MonsieurBon: Gib den Befehl 'rmdir' noch einmal, aber mit "sudo" davor.
<matzexh> ThreeM, er gibt dort zwar die platte an aber spricht von einer fehlerfreien partition, steht nur nichts von ntfs oder so
<matzexh> also das feld für das dateisystem ist leer
<ThreeM> und unten in der grafik steht da was von RAW?
<MonsieurBon> bullgard4, ist beides in dem paste; mit und ohne sudo
<matzexh> nein, fehlerfrei(primäre partition) steht dort
<ThreeM> bzw dann hast du die hdd nicht mit ntfs partitioniert. vielleicht beim erstellen verklickt. oder wird die platte unter linux/ubuntu als ntfs platte angezeigt? z.B. in gparted?
<matzexh> ja unter linux wird sie als ntfs angezeigt
<ThreeM> matzexh, mit schwarzen balken drüber?
<ThreeM> oder blau?
<matzexh> blau
<ThreeM> wtf
<matzexh> wie gesagt ich vermute, dass das dateisystem richtig ist und nur die partitionstabelle in einem unix format ist.
<ThreeM> rechtsklick, laufwerksbuchstaen zuordnen und gucken ob ers macht
<ThreeM> wenn nicht stimmt was mit der hdd net
<matzexh> beim rechtsklick sind alle optionen ausser volume löschen ausgegraut
<ThreeM> checkdisk machen
<ThreeM> ansonsten neu formatieren
<bullgard4> MonsieurBon: Wie war (ist) Dein NAS-Device eingebunden? Über NFS, oder wie?
<MonsieurBon> bullgard4, war über nfs, ja
<MonsieurBon> aktuell ist es nicht eingebunden
<matzexh> einfach chkdsk unter win? wie gebe ich das richtige laufwerk an?
<ThreeM> unter linux wenn. windows wird wenn alles ausgegraut ist nix tun können/wollen
<bullgard4> MonsieurBon: Ich würde dazu tendieren, in syslog nachzugucken. Wenn dort nichts Relevantes drinsteht, würde ich neu booten. Aber das hast Du ja schon einmal gemacht, und es hatte nichts gelöst. --  Weitere Ratschläge fallen mir nicht ein. sri 
<ThreeM> fchk.ntfs ist dein freund
<wildwors1ht> MonsieurBon: haste mal ein 'sudo lsof /media/fabian/backup_nas' gemacht?
<ThreeM> oder ntfsfix
<MonsieurBon> wildwors1ht, da kommt nur eine Warnung von wegen can't stat /run/user/fabian/gvfs
<matzexh> ThreeM, du meinst fsck.ntfs oder?
<bullgard4> MonsieurBon: Hast Du vielleicht den Thunar oder Nautilus auf diesem Verzeichnis stehen?
<MonsieurBon> bullgard4, Thunar kenn ich nicht und Nautilus ist nicht geöffnet
<MonsieurBon> Thunar ist nicht installiert :)
<bullgard4> MonsieurBon: Ok, daran liegt es also nicht.
<ThreeM> matzexh, ja
<MonsieurBon> bullgard4, vielleicht hilft am Schluss nur formatieren....
<matzexh> ThreeM, also das sollte ja dasselbe wie unter gparted der check machen, der ist erfolgreich und findet keine probleme
<bullgard4> MonsieurBon: Welche Partition willst Du formatieren?
<matzexh> gibt es keine möglichkeit einfach die partitionstabelle in einem windows kompatiblen format neu zu schreiben ohne alles zu formatieren?
<ThreeM> matzexh, und unter ubuntu und gparted steht die auch als ntfs da richitg?
<matzexh> ja
<ThreeM> ntfs ist windows kompatibel, da spielt zeichensatz keine rolle
<wildwors1ht> MonsieurBon: wär das möglich den output von 'mount -l' zu pastebinnen?
<ThreeM> ansonsten prüfen was im ereignislog unter windows steht wenn du die hdd anstöpselst
<daswort> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de 
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<matzexh> ThreeM, ich meine nicht das dateisystem sondern die partitionstabelle
<matzexh> das finde ich wo?
<ThreeM> windows 7?
<matzexh> ja
<ThreeM> wenn ja einfach start und im suchfeld "ereignis" eingeben. findet schon das richtige xD
<ThreeM> ereignisanzeige
<MonsieurBon> wildwors1ht, aber natürlich: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413792/
<kubine> Title: MonsieurBon: mount -l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<wildwors1ht> MonsieurBon: da is nix gemounted auf /media/fabian aber vielleicht bin ich auch auf dem holkzweg
<wildwors1ht> holzweg*
<matzexh> ThreeM, mmh das ist etwas unübersichtlich, irgendein tipp wo ich da genau schauen muss?
<ThreeM> müsste unter hardwareereignisse stehen
<matzexh> Anzahl von Ereignissen: 0
<wildwors1ht> MonsieurBon: pwd bitte einmal zeigen
<MonsieurBon> wildwors1ht, /home/fabian 
<MonsieurBon> Ich bin nicht mit der Konsole in dem Verzeichnis, wenn du das meinst
<wildworscht> okay dann weiß ich auch nimmer weiter
<MonsieurBon> 'cd /media/fabian/backup_nas' ergibt nämlich 'bash: cd: /media/fabian/backup_nas/: No such file or directory'
<wildworscht> dann gibts den ordner nicht
<MonsieurBon> laut ls oder mkdir aber schon
<MonsieurBon> mkdir backup_nas ergibt File exists
<MonsieurBon> Ich muss mal los. Ich/wir müssen ein andermal weitersehen
<ese> ich habe vor einen FTP server mit SSL zu verschuesseln.. ich habe ein CA zertifikat erstellt ( mit passwort ) und ein Server Zertifikat ( ebenfalls mit Passwort ) und ich habe eine vsftpd.pem erstellt.. wie kann ich das jez verkuepfen ??
<matzexh> btw, das mit der falschen partitionstabelle habe ich gelöst. in dem disk utility den partition type einfach auf irgendwas windows mäßiges geändert
<matzexh> jetzt gehts unter win und linux, mac kann ich jetzt hier mangels hardware nicht testen
<Minipluto> welches Programm kann ich benutzen, um Einstellungen von einem DLNA-Server (Mediatomb) auszuprobieren? Habe gerade keine DLNA-Hardware im LAN ;)
<Minipluto> habe gerade herausgefunden dass ich VLC nehmen kann :]
<Saalko> Hallo ich nutze Ubuntu 12.04.2 i368 und möchte Homebanking einrichten (gnucash). Und hänge gerade beim aqbanking beim erkennen meiner Chipkarte. Ich habe meinen Kartenleser (REINERSCT standard) eingerichtet und aqbanking erkennt ihn. Nur wenn ich die Chipkarte reinstecke (wie verlangt) blinkt kein grünes Licht auf (Wie es unter Windows funktioniert) und aq Banking erkennt die Karte nicht. Weiß jemand ob ich einen Schritt noch v
<Saalko> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HBCI_Kartenleser
<kubine> Title: HBCI Kartenleser › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nevchen> tach
<W8uiE5> wie kann ich ein unterbrochenes upgrade auf 12.04 fortsezen?
<Saalko> Ah scheint sich erledigt zu haben, muss mich noch einer bestimmten Benutzergruppe zuordnen. Junge die von Reiner haben sogar eine Linux anleitung. wenns nicht klappt melde ich mich nochmal (Muss neustarten)
<W8uiE5> es war noch dabei paktete herunterzuladen. dort soll nun fortgesetzt werden
<ppq> W8uiE5: sollte möglich sein. einfach nochmal anstoßen.
<Frickelpit> W8uiE5: im normalfall reicht es aus, wenn du das upgrade erneut aufrufst.
<k1l> W8uiE5: 1. ist es eine sehr  sehr schlechte idee ein upgrade zu unterbrechen. 2. sollte das in deinem fall einfach wieder zu starten sei
<Frickelpit> die pakete, die noch fehlen lädt er dann weiter in den cache
<W8uiE5> und wie stoße ich es erneut an?
<Frickelpit> so wie beim erstenmal
<W8uiE5> Frickelpit, da kam in der systemleiste ein fenster hoch, mit der frage, ob ich das machen will
<ppq> entweder per update-manager oder do-release-upgrade, je nach dem.
<W8uiE5> das kommt nun nicht 
<ppq> ah, dann war das der update-manager
<W8uiE5> ppq, Die Anwendung »update-manager« ist momentan nicht installiert.
<k1l> was für ein ubuntu ist das?
<W8uiE5> ist kubuntu 10.04
<ppq> achso, kubuntu
<Frickelpit> zur not über die konsole
<ppq> tjoa, wie mag das da wohl heißen :) jo
<W8uiE5> verräts mir jemand?
<W8uiE5> (-:
<k1l> ich spreche nicht kubuntu aber per terminal sollte das mit do-release-upgrade ja gehen
<ppq> +sudo
<W8uiE5> ok, danke!
<LordNelloz> k1l: ppq: hallo, ich hab auch ne kurze frage zu einem missglückten upgrade (ubuntu 10.04 -> 12.04)...
<Seymour> stevieh, mupdf: Gesehen, gelacht, gelöscht. Hat schon beim ersten Pdf das Besteck gestreckt (http://kompass.im/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Kompass_2013_1_web.pdf)
<LordNelloz> kurz vor fertigestellung, wo eigentlich die aufforderung zum neustart kommen sollte, passierte nichts mehr
<LordNelloz> system lief aber, ich also neu gestartet und nach kurzem aufblitzen des BIOS kommt nun nur noch die meldung vom monito, dass die frequenz zu hoch sei
<LordNelloz> starten tut aber nichts mehr
<LordNelloz> habt ihr da vielleicht ne zündende idee?
<outcast> hi ich versuche gerade in meinem .local/share/application ordner eine mime.list anzulegen. jetzt weiss ich nicht wie ich sie nennen soll? default.list, mimeapps.list  oder  mimeinfo.cache . was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen diesen Dateien?
<UbuPhillup> LordNelloz: Hört sich ja nicht so toll an 
<LordNelloz> UbuPhillup: seh ich auch so
<LordNelloz> würde jetzt mal auf grub tippen und versuchen, von cd zu starten und den mbr neu zu schreiben
<LordNelloz> hab aber momentan keinen zugriff auf den pc
<apollo13> würde backup machen und neu installieren
<LordNelloz> ja notfalls
<UbuPhillup> LordNelloz: ein andern Rat musste ich immoment auch nicht :(
<LordNelloz> UbuPhillup, apollo13: ok danke erstmal
<alles-wird-gut> hallo, meine Festplatte vom Notebook knattert die ganze Zeit durch, seitdem das System oben ist ~1 Stunde. - Lenovo R61i, kann ich irgendwie überprüfen was dies Lese- Schreibzugriffe verursacht?
<dadrc> iotop
<alles-wird-gut> scheint dieser Bug zu sein  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/607560   - jbd2/sda5-8 verursacht den Lärm...
<kubine> Title: Bug #607560 “jbd2 writing block every 5 - 10 seconds, preventing...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<ppq> alles-wird-gut: das gleiche symptom hatte ich auch mal. wird wohl was anderes sein bei dir, aber nur aus interesse: nutzt du chrome/chromium?
<alles-wird-gut> ppq, ja, aber nicht als standard, nur gelgentlich, momentan nicht.
<alles-wird-gut> das problem tritt seit heute auf...
<ppq> alles-wird-gut: wäre nett, wenn du bescheid sagst, ob/welcher der workarounds im bug-report bei dir helfen.
<mynameisbruce> hi everybody
<mynameisbruce> was ist mit den firefox einstellungen in raring ringtail passiert?
<mynameisbruce> cookie/privacy einstellungen sind nicht mehr verfügbar
<alles-wird-gut> ppq, ich gebe mir mühe...
<mynameisbruce> einfach ausgegraut...ganz normale firefox 19 versio
<mynameisbruce> kommt das von ubuntu oder von firefox?
<mynameisbruce> ziemlich ärgerlich
<dadrc> Ich würd mal vermuten, dass das ist in die globalen Privacyeinstellungen integriert wurde
<dadrc> Ansonsten, weniger Alpha-Software benutzen :>
<mynameisbruce> naja...ganz so schlimm ist es nicht
<mynameisbruce> 13.04 läuft besser in einer vm als jede version zuvor
<mynameisbruce> kann natürlich an virtualbox liegen
<grim_> hi kann mir jmd bei der config von nem 2. monitor helfen?
<grim_> laut kde ist da nämlich nicht mal einer angeschlossen
<swed1> Hallo, gibt es für Ubuntu ein eine unrar Software welche mehreren CPU Kernen arbeiten kann?
<darkfire> swed1, ja gibt es.
<sdx23> grim_: die Ausgabe von xrandr -q # bitte in einen Pastebin
<darkfire> 7 zip
<grim_> jup musste pastebin erstma suchen
<swed1> darkfire, ok gut danke, muss man da irgendwas einstellen oder ist das standard?
<darkfire> das ist standard
<grim_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413797/
<kubine> Title: xrandr › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<darkfire> über software center kann man das installieren.
<swed1> darkfire: schön, gibts irgendwie auch noch die Möglichkeit, dass 7zip im Kontextmenü unter "Hier entpacken" verwendet wird?
<swed1> also im Nautilus
<darkfire> ja gibt es auch.
<grim_> neuster nvidia treiber hab ich vor nen paar tagen auch geladen
<swed1> weist du auch wie man das anstellt?
<sdx23> grim_: Ja, das wird irgend Treiberfrickelei werden, da xrandr den nicht sieht. Für nvidia bin ich da tendenziell der falsche Ansprechpartner.
<grim_> denke ich auch. NVIDIA SPEZIALISTEN HILFE!!!
<ppq> nvidia kann seit version 304 auch xrandr
<ppq> zumindest offiziell
<ppq> ansonsten: nvidia-settings + disper
<grim_> btw der 2. screen is nen alter 19" crt aber das sollte eigentlich nichts zur sache tuen
<sdx23> Kabel/Stecker prüfen schadet nicht.
<grim_> öhm ja war im treiber einfach disabled... xD
<grim_> is der befehl immernoch: sudo restart x?
<Conan174> wie kann ich bei ubuntu 11.04 den atuellsten kernel innstallieren? nicht alle hardware geht auf meinem neuen notebook, ubuntu ist keine neu innstalation sondern war in meinenm alten notebook schon drin
<dadrc> ppq, xrandr geht sogar sehr gut.
<ppq> dadrc: ok, gut zu wissen
<dadrc> Conan174, 11.04 wird schon 'ne Weile nicht mehr unterstützt. Zeit zu aktualisieren. 
<grim_> mist das war er nicht xD
<Conan174> ist mir klar, aber für mich kommt kein upgrade in frage!
<swed1> oder weiß jemand anders, wie ich das 7 zip ins Kontextmenü bei "Hier entpacken" im Nautilus bekomme? :)
<dadrc> Conan174, kein Support == keine neuen Kernel.
<dadrc> Nicht mal als Backport oder so.
<dadrc> Wenn du also wirklich bei 11.04 bleiben willst, wovon man aus Sicherheitsgründen wirklich nur abraten kann: Selber bauen. 
<ring0> Conan174, wieso kommt kein upgrade in frage?
<dadrc> Falls es dir um Gnome2 geht: Hast du dir mal xubuntu 12.04 angeguckt? Xfce hat sich echt gemacht.
<grim_> ok jetzt gehts thx an alle
<grim_> ich hab lange kein kde mehr benutzt wie krieg ich denn jetzt meinen tollen desktop würfel den ich im preview gesehen hab? xD
<dadrc> Desktopwürfel klingt nach Compiz. KDE mit Compiz ist... Gefrickel.
<grim_> wie jetzt? neeeeiiiin ich hab mir extra kubuntu installiert weil ich dachte der würfel wäre in kde
<dadrc> Naja, du kannst dir Compiz installieren und einrichten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz
<kubine> Title: Compiz › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> grim_, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KWin/Arbeitsfl%C3%A4cheneffekte - der Würfel ist noch da :)
<kubine> Title: Arbeitsflächeneffekte › KWin › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> dadrc, imho lief der auch ohne Compiz
<dadrc> Echt, KWin kann das?
<dadrc> Ok, dann ignoriert mich.
<beaver74> joa
<grim_> puh schwein gehabt xD
<beaver74> ahho, ignorieren nein, Würfel in KWin - ja ;)
<ring0> gibt es eigentlich für die gnome-shell etwas wie die "arbeitsflächen vergrößerung" bei compiz? z.b. super + mausrad = zoom
<jokrebel> ring0: Als bei mir geht da nichts mit Windowstaste+Mausrad (und erscheint auch nicht in der Liste die bei langem Super drücken aufpoopt.
<deem> Hi. Ist das normal, dass Ubuntu Server 12.04 mir den Quantal Kernel aufdrücken möchte oder ist da irgendwo eine Einstellung, die das bewirkt?
<dadrc> deem, hatte ein Kumpel von mir auch: Falsches Metapaket installiert.
<dadrc> Installier mal linux-image-server statt  linux-image-generic-lts-quantal, dann geht das 
<dadrc> Und bevor du fragst: Keine Ahnung, warum das Paket installiert ist.
<koegs> im Point-Release haben Sie doch auch den 3.5er Kernel einfliessen lassen oder?
<dadrc> Haben sie?
<dadrc> Ich hab ein 12.04.2 hier, dass weiterhin den 3.2 fährt
<dadrc> Komplett aktuell.
<dadrc> *das
<koegs> 12.04.3 hat den 3.5er falls ich das die Tage richtig gelesen habe
<dadrc> Na, von mir aus. 
<deem> Der möchte mir immernoch den Quantal Kernel installieren. Irgendwie möchte ich den aber nicht :/
<dadrc> Jedenfalls, wenn du weiterhin den alten willst, deem , dann s.o.
<deem> hm.. ich hab auch noch 12.04.2. Wenn der 3.5er Kernel erst in 12.04.3 drin ist, warum installiert der den dann jetzt schon bei mir? o_O
<ring0> jokrebel, ja, bei mir geht da auch nichts. ich meinte nur, das war die kombination mit compiz. ich bin auf der suche nach irgendwas das den desktop zoomt. keine lupe, kein magnifier. verstehst du?
<jokrebel> deem: Hier auch absolut aktuelles 12.04 : Linux LC2G 3.2.0-38-generic-pae
<jokrebel> ring0: *facepalm* dachte das ist eine Feststellung <g> hab das irgendwie falsch verstanden trotz Fragezeichen, sorry.
<ring0> jokrebel, mist ;)
<deem> ah. ok. das waren noch die kernel header. Jetzt nervt der mich nicht mehr mit Quantal Kernel. :D
<grim_> irgendwie bin ich zu doof den kwin wüfel zu benutzen... wie geht das??
<grim_> ok habs ;-)
<dadrc> deem, 12.04.3 ist noch (lange) nicht draußen, gerade mal geguckt.
<Seymour> Ich benutze jetzt grad die Suchfunktion des Dateimanagers Krusader, um Dateien zu suchen, die bestimmte ASCII Strings enthalten. Das klappt aber nur mit einzelnen Wörtern, nicht mit ganzen Sätzen. Gibts da nen Trick, muss man die Leerzeichen in irgendwas konvertieren oder so?
<eipi-1> watch "iwconfig wlan0" zeigt mir an, dass mein WLAN draft-N Stick, obwohl er direkt neben dem Router platziert ist, nur eine Rate von 1Mb/s hat. Für sehr kurze Zeiten springt die Rate auf 54Mb/s hoch und sofort wieder runter. Wenn ich iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M ausführe, bleibt die Rate stabil auf 54Mb/s - nicht toll aber immerhin. Gibts ne Möglichkeit in ner config datei oä diese Einstellung bei
<eipi-1> Verbindungsaufbau beizubehalten?
<dadrc> Ich würd sagen, ein post-up-Skript
<ring0> eipi-1, nutzt du die laptop-mode-tools?
<deem> eipi-1: nutzt du denn die verbindung in der zeit, in der du den watch ausführst? Falls nein, könnte das die Energiespareinstellung sein.
<deem> Kann XFCE nur Arbeitsflächen Horizontal erstellen? Ich hätte auch gerne welche Vertikal.
<Lothenon> deem> rechtsklick auf arbeitsflächenumschalter -> Einstellungen (nicht Arbeitsflächeneinstellungen!)
<Lothenon> *eigenschaften
<swed1> Weiß jemand, wie ich das 7 zip ins Kontextmenü bei "Hier entpacken" im Nautilus bekomme? :)
<grim_> ziemlich blöde frage... wieso kann ich kein teamspeak 3 downloaden? ich kann alles mögliche runterladen bloß kein teamspeak 3. was ist da los?
<k1l> !wiki > grim_ 
<kubine> grim_: Unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ findest du ein sehr umfangreiches Wiki rund um Ubuntu
<grim_> ich kann es z.b. für windows downloaden aber nicht für linux
<k1l> im prinzip ganz einfach. quengel bei den herstellern, dass sie es für linux, genauer für ubuntu, anbieten sollen
<koegs> oder im wiki mal nach teamspeak suchen und fündig werden :)
<deem> es gibt doch teamspeak für linux, aber eben nicht als .deb paket
<grim_> tun sie ja. aber wenn ich z.b. auf chip den windows clienten laden will tut er das aber wenn cih den linux clienten laden will passiert einfach NIX
<ring0> grim_, beschwer dich bei chip. außerdem lieber direkt von der herstellerseite laden. wie im wiki verlinkt
<ring0> !teamspeak_3 > grim_ 
<kubine> grim_: Informationen zu TeamSpeak_3 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak_3
<grim_> bei der herstellerseite selbes prob er downloadet einfach nicht
<koegs> http://teamspeak.gameserver.gamed.de/ts3/releases/3.0.10/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.10.run
<koegs> falls du 64bit installiert hast
<koegs> x86: http://teamspeak.gameserver.gamed.de/ts3/releases/3.0.10/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.10.run
<grim_> nach dem 10.mal klcken hats funktioniert
<RedNifre> Guten Abend!
<grim_> und ich hab kein plan wieso
<grim_> schade das es kein paket davon gab
<RedNifre> Wah, jetzt habe ich mir meine Frage doch durch Googlen selbst beantwortet, bevor ich sie hier für den Chat voll ausformuliert habe :o) Cool dass sich die Probleme jetzt schon lösen, sobald man diesen Channel betritt!
<jokrebel> grim_: Gewöhn Dir unter Linux am besten ganz schnell die Windowstypische "ich lad mir was irgendwo runter unt installier es" Verhaltensweise ab.
<grim_> für gewöhnlich nutze ich ja die bash aber es gab leider kein paket für ts3 ;-)
<grim_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413802/
<kubine> Title: ka › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<grim_> kann mir das jmd erklären?
<sysdef> grim_: jmd ist kein deutsches wort. probiere: sh ./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.10.run
<sysdef> das liegt sicher an deinen mount-optionen (noexec)
<grim_> oh sh geht
<grim_> was macht sh?
<sysdef> es ruft die shell auf und fuehrt das script aus
<grim_> danke das muss ich mir merken
<sysdef> np. der mount sagt dir die optionen
<sysdef> -der
<sysdef> grim_: und chmod +x ./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.10.run sehe ich nicht in deinem paste
<grim_> omg
<grim_> ich hab cmod -x benutzt...
<grim_> chmod*
<sysdef> k
<beaver74> grim_, btw. sollte nicht sudo -s , sondern sudo -i benutzt werden, um eine Rootshell zu haben - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo , Abschnitt "Rootshell" .. Die Unterschiede werden auch erklärt, nur finde ich die Seite gerade nicht.
<kubine> Title: sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<grim_> ich hab das früher vor 6 jahren schonmal linux benutzt und da hatte ich halt immer s genommen
<beaver74> es ändert sich im laufe der Zeit immer ne ganze Menge :)
<beaver74> grim_, hab's auch immer anderes gemacht.. ging auch soweit, aber -i ist sauberer
<grim_> kk
<grim_> also -i
<ring0> generell wäre natürlich auch die einzelne nutzung von sudo dem initialisieren einer rootshell vorzuziehen in der regel
<grim_> ja das is klar
<ring0> gut :)
<grim_> aber hatte heute nicht mehr viele nerven übrig daher die rootshell ;-)
<sysdef> merke: je weniger nerven, desto weniger rootshell
<jokrebel> grim_: Grade mit angekratztem Nervenkostüm neigt man zu Fehlern und grade dann kann eine Root-Shell eher ganz fix kontraproduktiv werden, weil man etwas mit Root-Rechten ausführt was man nicht tun sollte.
<jokrebel> sysdef: ++
<fapfapfap> ubuntu ist lächerlich
<grim_> hm dem kann man wohl nur zustimmen ,-)
<sysdef> fapfapfap: du auch
<beaver74> :)
<daswort> fapfapfap~ Das ist ist ein SUPPORT Channel. Solche Kommentare gehören hier nicht hin. Das ist ein Problem das nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun hat, sondern Geschmack. 
<fapfapfap> daswort stalkt mich in allen channels
<Loetmichel> fapfapfap: Das ist ist ein SUPPORT Channel. Solche Kommentare gehören hier nicht hin. Das ist ein Problem das nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun hat, sondern Geschmack. 
<ring0> fapfapfap, hast du ein konkretes problem?
<jokrebel> fapfapfap: Bei solchen Aussagen aber eher nicht verwunderlich.
<fapfapfap> rin0 ich habe von dem sudo bug bei fefe gelesen
<deem> ahja.. und genau dieses sudo paket nutzt ja auch nur ubuntu...
<jokrebel> !ot > fapfapfap
<kubine> fapfapfap: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<RedNifre> Ist Ubuntu eigentlich schon profitabel?
<RedNifre> Oder zahlt Shuttleworth immer noch drauf?
<dAnjou> RedNifre: is was für #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<bekks> RedNifre: Das kann Dir nur Canonical beantworten. Und es hat wirklich nichts mit Support zu tun :)
<RedNifre> Naja, im Moment gibt es keine Support-Anfragen, also muss man die Zeit ja irgendwie totschlagen ;)
<RedNifre> Aber gut, ich will nicht weiter stören. Schönen Abend noch! :)
<RedNifre> Ach ja, eine Frage hab ich noch!
<RedNifre> Momentan habe ich einen Rechner mit einer kleinen SSD und ich möchte jetzt eine große HDD dazu bauen. Wie einfach ist es denn, zu ändern, welcher Ordner auf welcher Platte liegt?
<RedNifre> Also kann ich etwa ganz problemlos erst mal das OS auf der SSD installieren, das home auf die HDD und dann später entscheiden, dass ich etwa den Eclipse workspace lieber auf der SSD haben will? Oder muss man da gut vorrausplanen?
<sysdef> !symlink > RedNifre
<kubine> RedNifre: Informationen zu Symlink finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Symlink
<RedNifre> Hm...
<sysdef> mv .workspace /srv/ssd/workspace; ln -s /srv/ssd/workspace .workspace
<RedNifre> also das würde ich im Home-Verzeichnis ausführen, richtig?
<sysdef> jupp
<dAnjou> RedNifre: denk nach, bevor du was ausführst
<RedNifre> Mir ist der ZUsammenhang zwischen tatsächlichen Festplatten und der Position im Dateiverzeichnis nicht so ganz klar (Habe noch diese Windows-Denke, wo man die Hardware-Platten sieht, die wiederrum eigene Verzeichnisbäume haben, anstatt wie auf Unix ein Verzeichnisbaum für alles)
<RedNifre> Also wenn das home auf der HDD liegt würde ich alle Unterordner, die auf die SSD sollen, zwei mal im Verzeichnisbaum finden? Warum ist das eigentlich nötig?
<RedNifre> Ich meine, ich sehe meine externe Festplatte in /media, aber warum kommt der workspace wenn er auf die ssd soll in /srv? Und warum sehe ich momentan (nur eine SSD im Rechner) nichts in /srv?
<RedNifre> Wenn das OS, also / auf der SSD liegt und home dann auf der HDD, warum finde ich dann ssd in /srv? Ist die ssd dann nicht einfach /?
<Lothenon> stell dir symlinks als verknüpfungen wie in windows vor
<RedNifre> Tu ich ja. Ich verstehe nur gerade nicht wo Festplatten im Verzeichnisbaum auftauchen.
<RedNifre> Die externe Platte erscheint ja in /media, aber die SSD sehe ich momentan nicht und ich vermute das liegt daran, dass ja komplett / auf der SSD liegt? Oder wie?
<RedNifre> Wenn dann home auf der HDD liegt, warum verschiebe ich dann den workspace auf /srv/ssd/ um ihn auf die ssd zu packen? Referenziert hier /srv/ssd/ wirklich die ssd, oder packt man den workspace praktisch in einen beliebigen Unterordner von /, weil / ja sowieso auf der SSD liegt?
<Lothenon> RedNifre> da, wo du sie hinmountest, die festplatte bspw. unter /media/hdd oder /dev/hdb1. und auf der ssd liegt /, vergleichbar mit c:\
<RedNifre> Also ist /srv/ssd/ einfach ein beliebiger Unterordner von /, welches ja auf der SSD liegt? Oder hat dieses Verzeichnis sonst noch eine Signifikanz?
<Lothenon> und in deinem home-verzeichnis, sofern du dieses auf der festplatte hast, legst du dann eine verknüpfung an, die auf einen ordner zeigt, der auf der ssd liegt
<RedNifre> Haben /media/ und /dev/ ne technische Bedeutung, oder sind das nur Konventionen und man könnte alles überall hin mounten?
<ring0> !verzeichnisstruktur > RedNifre 
<kubine> RedNifre: Informationen zu Verzeichnisstruktur finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Verzeichnisstruktur
<RedNifre> Ah, perfekt! Danke :)
<ring0> könnte interessant sein ;)
<Lothenon> und stell dir die laufwerksbuchstaben unter windows so vor, als wenn C:\ und D:\ als /D:\ und /C:\ im root-verzeichnis gemountet sind
<sysdef> RedNifre: falls du mal das offizielle dokument suchst: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<kubine> Title: Filesystem Hierarchy Standard (at www.pathname.com)
<ring0> !datenträger > RedNifre 
<kubine> RedNifre: Informationen zu Datenträger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenträger
<RedNifre> Hm. Also wenn ich die HDD für mein home nutze und das als D: ansehe, dann wird es doch eigentlich nicht im root gemountet, sondern in /home/ich/ also /home/D:, oder?
<RedNifre> Ich versehe gerade überhaupt nicht, warum ich mir die Windows-Laufwerksbuchstaben als in / befindlich vorstellen soll. (Aber ich hab die Artikel noch nicht nicht fertig gelesen, bin noch dabei...)
<Lothenon> sofern du bei der installation angegeben hast, dass auf der festplatte dein home liegen soll, so wird die festplatte dann unter /home/nutzername erreichbar sein. unter windows könnte man es sich dann als /D:\/home/nutzername oder /home/D:\/nutzername vorstellen
<RedNifre> Aber weder home/nutzername noch nutzername würde doch auf der Platte liegen? So wie ich es verstehe wäre doch /home/nutzername (also beide Ordner) eben NICHT auf dieser Platte, sondern lediglich der Inhalt? Also c:/home/nutzername enthält d:\ und d:\ enthält direkt Dokument, Downloads etc.?
<RedNifre> Lese gerade im Wiki, dass /srv für Services ist und nicht genau spezifiziert ist. Also kann man das einfach benutzen wie man will, also wie oben im Beispiel einfach den Workspace nach /srv/ssd/ verschieben, damit er halt einfach irgendwo unter / liegt?
<bekks> Ein workspace ist kein Service. :)
<bekks> Wieso legst Du nicht einfach /data an und darin dann das, was du da drin haben willst?
<sysdef_> es ist fuer serverdienste gedacht. zum beispiel samba-freigaben. wenn du die daten nachher ueber das netzwerk sharen willst ergibt /srv/ ... sinn
<RedNifre> Na weil mir sysdef oben empfohlen hat, den workspace nach /srv/ssd/ zu verschieben.
<RedNifre> oder so was wie /schnelleshome/username/ ;)
<sysdef_> RedNifre: es war ein beispiel wie "/zu/deinem/neuen/verzeichnis". solchen beispielen begegnest du noch oefter.
<ring0> der symlink zu /srv/ sollte garantiert nur ein als beispiel dienen
<RedNifre> hm, anstatt nur MEIN home auf die HDD zu legen sollte ich ja eher den kompletten home-Ordner dort haben, oder?
<RedNifre> sysdef_ deswegen habe ich ja die ganze Zeit nachgefragt, ob /srv/ssd/ eine Signifikanz hat oder einfach nur irgend ein Ordner unterhalb von / ist.
<RedNifre> Wie war das nochmal bei der Installation? Wählt man dort auf welcher Platte ein spezifisches home liegt, oder entscheidet man das für den home-Ordner an sich?
<bekks> Letzteres.
<eipi-1> ring0: nein, ist auf einem Media Center PC. deem: Ist wie gesagt ein Media Center und es bleibt so niedrieg selbst beim Streamen. - Verzeiht mir die verspätete Reaktion und danke für eure Antworten.
<RedNifre> So, bin mit den Wiki-Seiten durch und glaube mir ist jetzt alles klar. Ich würde es dann so machen: / auf die SSD, /home auf die HDD und dann den workspace aus meinem home nach /ssdhome/nutzername/workspace verschieben. Wenn ich mir dann andere Benutzer anlege und die auch wieder schnellere Unterordner brauchen, kann ich recht ordentlich einfach einen weiteren Ordner mit dem Benutzernamen in /sshhome/ anlegen. Haltet ihr das so für
<RedNifre>  eine sinnvolle Idee, oder würdet ihr es anders machen?
<bekks> Ich würde es anders machen.
<RedNifre> Wie denn?
<bekks> Ich würde / und /home auf die SSD legen und /data auf die HDD.
<bekks> Und dann - wenn du unbedingt einen langsamen Workspace haben willst, /home/user/workspace nach /data/workspace verlinken.
<dAnjou> jo, videos und musik müssen nich auf die ssd, aber die configs aus HOME draufzuhaben, is schon ne gute idee
<RedNifre> Hm. Ich weiß nicht so recht, bei meiner kleinen SSD befürchte ich, dass ich dann ständig weitere Ordner auf die HDD verpflanzen würde. Wenn stattdessen erst alles auf der HDD liegt muss ich mir um Speicherplatz keine Gedanken machen. Ich denke einfach, dass mich bei eher wenigen Ordnern die Geschwindigkeit der HDD stören würde...
<RedNifre> Hm....
<bekks> Wozu hast du dir dann eine SSD gekauft?
<RedNifre> An die configs hatte ich gar nicht gedacht...
<bekks> Das, was am meisten genutzt wird, ist /home - alle anderen "Daten" müssen nicht schnell sein.
<RedNifre> Ich dachte dass das Betriebssystem am besten auf der SSD liegen sollte?
<dAnjou> RedNifre: das laden dieser konfigurationsdateien macht einen großteil der startzeit eines programms aus
<dAnjou> RedNifre: deswegen hat bekks ja auch / und /home/ gesagt
<RedNifre> Gut, dann das home auf die SSD und immer wenn der Speicher ausgeht einen weiteren Unterordner nach ... äh ... wo liegt dann die HDD im Verzeichnisbaum?
<RedNifre> Die liegt dann in /dev, oder?
<dAnjou> da, wo du sie hinmountest
<bekks> Der Devicenode liegt immer in /dev, das Dateisystem dort, wo du es hinmountest.
<RedNifre> Muss ich tatsächlich etwa in rc.local die Platte nach sagen wir mal /hddhome/ mounten? Das käme mir nicht sehr "Linux for Human Beings"-artig vor.
<RedNifre> Also ich würde hier erwarten, dass eine verbaute Festplatte einfach so irgendwo erscheint, ohne dass man irgend etwas tun muss.
<bekks> NEin.
<RedNifre> Gut, andererseits sollte ja ein user nur in sein home schauen und nicht sonst irgendwo hin im Verzeichnisbaum...
<bekks> Man mounted nur über die /etc/fstab
<tredory> Hmm ich hab gerade Probleme die Daten "Linux" und " "ohne irgendetwas tun müssen" logisch miteinander unter einen hut zu bringen ;)
<bekks> RedNifre: Deine Erwartungshaltung ist Windows-basiert. Vergiss sie.
<RedNifre> Naja, mir geht's hier um den Ubuntu-Slogan "Linux for human beings". Ich hätte erwartet, dass wenn man Ubuntu auf einem Rechner mit zwei Platten installiert, dass dann auch beide sofort da sind.
<bekks> "Linux for human beings" != "Linux for lazy human beings"
<jokrebel> RedNifre: Wünsche diesbezüglich am besten direkt an die Entwickler. (ich hätt auch gern das meine EMails nur durch gedankenübermittlung gesendet werden)
<tredory> Ich bin jetzt seid etwas über eine Woche dabei mich mit "Linux" zu beschäftigen. genauer bin ich über zahlreiche Distributionen jetzt bei Linux Mint gelandet. Und ich Finds Super das ich die Platten da Mounten kann wo ich sie haben möchte. Anfangs hab ich auch gedacht " das ist ja komisch" aber mittlerweile will ichs nichtmehr anderst habe ist super so !
<eipi-1> RedNifre: Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, taucht eine nicht bei der installation eingehängte Festplatte in der Seitenleiste vom Dateimanager auf "wie im Arbeitsplatz von Windows" durch klicken wird sie automatisch gemountet. Wenn du am mount verhalten etwas ändern willst landest du in den config dateien. Welcome to Linux!
<RedNifre> Ach, kann ich während der Installation einfach sagen, dass die HDD nach /hdd/ soll? Dann ist es ja doch nicht so schwierig (Schaue mir gerade /etc/fstab an und frage mich, wie man damit eine Platte irgendwo hin mountet)
<jokrebel> tredory: Und wo ist die Ubuntu-Support-Frage vor allem, wenn Du gar kein Ubuntu nutzt?
<eipi-1> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<kubine> Title: fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<RedNifre> "Bei der Installation von Ubuntu kann man den vorhandenen Partitionen einen Ort im Dateisystem zuweisen." Ah super, dann muss ich ja doch nicht die fstab editieren. Und es erfüllt für mich "Linux for lazy human beings" ;)
<k1l_> RedNifre: du willst neu installieren um nicht die fstab zu bearbeiten?
<RedNifre> Nein, ich will neu Installieren, weil die Windows 8 Developer Preview abgelaufen ist, ich eine HDD einbauen möchte und mein Ubuntu ziemlich kaputt ist (manchmal kann man nach dem Einloggen nicht auf Fensterinhalte klicken, sondern nur auf die Fenster-Buttons und muss mich dann neu einloggen, manchmal bootet es einfach gar nicht, sondern zeigt nur einen lila Bildschirm, dann zeigt es manchmal die GRUB-Betriebssystem-Auswahl, manchmal
<RedNifre>  nicht...
<eipi-1> RedNifre: Probleme bei GRUB, beim booten und nach dem Login? Ist evtl deine Festplatte, die schon drin ist beschädigt?
<RedNifre> Die SSD ist recht neu und Windows 8 lief komplett ohne Probleme. Das normale Ubuntu ließ sich aber gar nicht erst installieren, ich habe dann die alternate-Version benutzt. Ich vermute es liegt daran, dass relativ neue Hardware drin steckt. Keine Ahnung, ob eine Neuinstallation das Problem lösen wird, ich denke aber dass es einen Versuch wert ist.
 * beaver74 muss öfter mal, nachdem das Booten gefühlsmäßig abgeschlossen ist, ALT-F-Taste drücken, um ein Login zu bekommen (verwende auf den Systemen keinen Desktop-Manager)
<RedNifre> Hm, gibt es ein gutes Tool, um die komplette Hardware auf Fehler zu überprüfen?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Rein technisch ist das auch nicht machbar.
<RedNifre> Nun gut, dann probiere ich mal die Neuinstallation und wenn danach noch die gleichen Probleme bestehen muss ich wohl auf eine Odyssee durch Foren und Bug-Reports.
<bekks> Oder einfach hier fragen.
<RedNifre> Ach ja, ich habe momentan 12.04 LTS drauf, weil ich gehofft hatte, dass das stabil laufen würde (mir sind vorher oft durch die halbjährigen Updates verschiedene Dinge kaputt gegangen, so dass ich jetzt auf meinem neuen Rechner nur LTS-Versionen haben wollte). Würdet ihr mir stattdessen die halbjährigen Versionen empfehlen? (Da ja LTS eh nicht so super läuft). Oder meint ihr dass die halbjährigen Versionen noch mehr Probleme hab
<RedNifre> en werden?
<bekks> Ich würde Dir 12.04 LTS empfehlen, damit du 5 Jahre lang Support bekommst :)
<RedNifre> Naja, wenn ich jedes halbe Jahr updaten würde hätte ich ja auch permanent Support, oder?
<bekks> Ja, aber auch möglichweise immer neue Probleme, weil Dinge anders funktionieren als bisher.
<RedNifre> Mir fällt aber auch gerade auf, dass die letzte Woche Ubuntu bei mir perfekt lief, was damit korreliert, dass seit einer Woche die Batterien meiner Apple Bluetooth Tastatur leer sind und ich jetzt eine normale USB-Tastatur benutze. Mysteriös...
<RedNifre> Nun gut, dann nehm ich wieder die LTS-Version.
<RedNifre> Aber für heute mache ich Schluss, ich kann den Rechner ja auch noch morgen kaputt machen. Vielen, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, und eine gute Nacht!
<stesind> die haben mal von gdm auf lightdm gewechselt
<stesind> wayland kommt ja auch nicht aus den puschen
<stesind> wenn man das desaster mit gnome 3 anschaut
<stesind> ...
<magerquark> stesind, die diskussionen kommen iin #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<stesind> sorry, falscher chat
<dubbypca> hallo! kann mir jemand helfen in den sys-logs heraus zu finden, warum mein 12.04 einfriert, sobald cpu und/oder gpu stärker beansprucht werden? werde leider ohne hilfe nicht schlau aus den logs.
<approach> dubbypca, wechsel auf kubuntu oder ähnlichem, höchstwahrscheinlich ist es unity
<dadrc> Qualifizierte Diagnose.
<Reshiram_> kann man einen pokemon rng generator auf ubuntu bekommen? 
<dadrc> dubbypca, wenn du das syslog denn irgendwie irgendwo zur Verfügung stellen würdest...
<dadrc> !pastebinit > dubbypca 
<kubine> dubbypca: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<dubbypca> syslog und xorg pasten, ja?
<dadrc> Eventuell noch ~/.xsession-errors
<Reshiram__> ?
<dadrc> Kurz afk, gleich wieder da
<dubbypca> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413807/   
<kubine> Title: dubby_logs › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dubbypca> kubine thx, probiere es auch mal mit pastebinit , habe ich noch nie benutzt, aber versuch macht kluch. 
<Fuchs> kubine ist ein Bot :) 
<dubbypca> :-[
<dubbypca> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413812/   hier die ~/.xsession-errors
<kubine> Title: dubby_logs_xsession › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dubbypca> ok, habs gerafft, das link-posten kann ich mir also sparen, dank kubine ^^
<approach> dubbypca, compiz == unity xD
<approach> muhahaha
<approach> dadrc, Qualifizierte Diagnose. xD
<bekks> approach: Du redest Unsinn, richtig?
<k1l_> approach: kannst du deinen quatsch mal hier sein lassen?
<dadrc> dubbypca, der Bot zeigt nur die Titel der Links an
<k1l_> approach: wenn du helfen willst dann hilf auch, aber nicht nur dumm rumlabern, danke
<dadrc> Du musst sie aber durchaus weiterhin posten
<dubbypca> ok
<dadrc> Das passende Xorg-Log wär noch interessant
<dubbypca> ab zeile 4411 im ersten paste ist das xorg-log
<approach> k1l_, finde es nur schade das ubuntu vollkomend unity setzt, und gnome 2 projekt als fork weitergeführt wird alias mate
<k1l_> approach: das ist aber komplett uninteressant, wenn ein user ein technisches problem hat.
<dadrc> dubbypca, ah, gut
<dubbypca> unter ubuntu 11 hat auch noch alles funktioniert, zumindest gabs keine abstürze. auch mit unity.
<dadrc> dubbypca, die Logs sehen eigentlich ok aus
<dadrc> Kann es sein, dass der Rechner einfach zu warm wird?
<dubbypca> theoretisch ja. 
<dubbypca> dann würde das mainboard aber doch ganz abschalten, oder?
<dadrc> Gibt auch Prozessoren, die dann erstmal runtertakten
<dubbypca> hatte die idee auch schon, und die kiste eben mal aufgemacht und kühler und lüfter gereinigt. war nicht top sauber, aber hab schon schlimmeres gesehn.
<dadrc> Ich würd mir an deiner Stelle mal 'nen Temperaturmonitor schnappen und das im Auge behalten
<dadrc> Ist für mich so spontan die logischste Erklärung
<dadrc> Ich mein, wenn sonst jemand 'ne Idee hat, immer her damit, aber ich find in den Logs nichts kritisches
<dubbypca> mach ich. dann hatte ich noch den nvidia-treiber im verdacht, weil die kiste immer einfriert, sobald video 2 minuten läuft.
<dadrc> Du benutzt den nvidia-Treiber nicht
<dubbypca> nicht mehr
<dadrc> Aso
<dubbypca> hat aber ja nicht geholfen
<dadrc> Wär mir auch neu, so ein Bug
<dubbypca> hatte in google ein paar ähnliche probleme gefunden, bezüglich älterer nvidia-karten
<dubbypca> ich beobachte mal die temp. und lass den rechner was arbeiten... wenn ich also gleich rausfliege....
<dubbypca> totaler crash, cuo-temp bei 48 grad :-/
<dubbypca> *cpu
<dadrc> Also keine Temperatur
<dadrc> Womit testest du das gerade?
<Lothenon> dubbypca> zumindest der propietäre treiber von nvidia (304.64) bietet eine temperaturanzeige, schau mal da nach
<dubbypca> hab psensor installiert und nach dem crash auch direkt im bios nachgesehn. aber das ist ja nur die temp vom cpu, nicht gpu
<Lothenon> bzw. wenn die gpu einen lüfter hat, kannst du mal schauen, ob der im betrieb läuft
<dubbypca> ist kein lüfter auf der gfxcard
<dadrc> Könnte das Einfrieren eventuell mit dem RAM zu tun haben? 
<dubbypca> Lothenon, ich probier ach das mal, kann ja den nvidiatreiber ruhig wieder installieren.
<dubbypca> dadrc, seit dem tag an dem ich 12 installiert habe crashs, vorher immer stabil. und keine änderung an hardware vorgenommen, aber kann natürlich trotzdem sein.
<dadrc> Ok, dann aber unwahrscheinlich
<Lothenon> dubbypca> kannst ja trotzdem mal über nacht memtest laufen lassen
<dubbypca> klar, memtest kann ich nachher laufen lassen, vielleicht kommt dabei was bei raus. vor 2 oder 3 wochen hab ich das aber schon probiert, ohne ergebnis
<dadrc> dubbypca, kannst du eigentlich, wenn Unity einfriert, mit Ctrl-Alt-F1 auf ein Terminal wechseln?
<Lothenon> dubbypca> wenn du es schon einmal vor kurzem hast laufen lassen, so wird wahrscheinlich dann eh nichts anderes rauskommen
<dubbypca> nein, dann geht nix mehr. sound läuft noch ein paar sekunden. manchmal friert einfach alles ein, zuletzt kommt ab und zu noch was ausgabe wie in den logs.
<dubbypca> also dann kein desktop
<dubbypca> und auch keine reaktion auf Ctr-Alt-Fx
<Lothenon> dubbypca> und wenn du mit einem live-system (bspw. 11.10) startest, kommt der gleiche fehle?
<dubbypca> Lothenon, war kurz .... rebooten  :-/ probiers noch mal mit ner livecd, aber wie gesagt, seit dem tag an dem ich auf ubuntu12 gewechselt habe  macht es ärger, vorher mit 11 ging alles gut. 
<dubbypca> hab mir grad den screen vom absturz mit dem handy fotografiert.
<dubbypca> wenn ich jetzt das usbkabel vom hady da hätte...
<Orcor> ich hab Ubuntu 12.04 habe mir Steam installiert habe aber bei der installation was vergessen an zu klicken nun möchte ich es deinstallieren habe denn Befehl vergessen wie der ist wenn ich was deinstallieren will würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand es sagen könnte danke.
<dubbypca> hab 2 bilder  vom crash-screen auf meinem webspace abgelegt. kann ich den link hier einfach posten?
<dadrc> dubbypca, klar,  mach 
<dadrc> Orcor, `sudo apt-get remove Paket`, wenn du es in 'nem Terminal machen willst
<dubbypca> http://carmohn.de/IMG-20130307-00551.jpg http://carmohn.de/IMG-20130307-00552.jpg
<Orcor> ok danke
<dadrc> dubbypca, ugh. Das ist ja 'ne Kernelpanic.
<dadrc> dubbypca, mit den Infos sollte man rausfinden können, was da los ist
<dadrc> Leider bisschen viel für mich
<dubbypca> dann muss ich mir wenigstens keine vorwürfe machen dass ich es nicht alleine hinbekomme. bin ja eher linux-anfänger. 
<dadrc> Ne, das ist irgendwas richtig widerliches.
<dubbypca> seit 5-6 jahren ;) 
<dubbypca> ich schau morgen in den irc-log, falls noch jemandem was dazu einfällt, gerne! 
<dubbypca> dadrc, besten dank!
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-08
<benlu> wie heißt dieses Screenshot Programm unter Ubuntu 12.04?
<benlu> möchte nach nach bugs suchen bzw. melden aber wie soll das nun heißen? 
<benlu> gnome-screenshot?
<benlu> das startet bei bei aus der Konsole gar nicht, normal aus dem Menü aber schon
<ring0> benlu, sollte direkt ein screenshot erstellt werden, wenn man einfach die drucken taste drückt
<ring0> !bildschirmfotos > benlu sonst guck mal hier
<kubine> benlu sonst guck mal hier: Informationen zu Bildschirmfotos finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bildschirmfotos
<benlu> jep, kenne ich schon alles
<benlu> unter Unity geht auch alles gut aber unter Gnome(ohne Effekte) dann geht Shift+Drucken zwar schon aber nach Auswahl eines Bereiches passiert dann nichts.
<benlu> und aus dem Terminal kann ich es mit dieser Desktopumgebung auch nicht starten... stinkt nach Bug
<benlu> den bug konnte ich in einer Vm reproduzieren
<ubinux> moin zusammen
<dubbypca> moin moin
<ubinux> exit
<Joe-Waschl_> moin @ll
<Joe-Waschl_> ist es möglich mit dd die komplette dvd als iso auf der hdd zu speichern? 
<LetoThe2nd> Joe-Waschl_: reicht sogar cp :)
<stevieh> für iso?
<LetoThe2nd> jo
<Joe-Waschl_> ahh ok danke dir :)
<Joe-Waschl_> syntax? cp -r /dev/sr0 dvd.iso ?
<LetoThe2nd> ohne -r
<Joe-Waschl_> thx ;)
<Joe-Waschl_> hatte es noch mit dd probiert aber leider bekomm ich nur die hälfte der dvd als iso gespeichert
<LetoThe2nd> wahrscheinlich auf ein fat-laufwerk ;)
<Joe-Waschl_> ka ^^
<jokrebel> Joe-Waschl_: Dan schau es nach. Weil auf eine FAT-Partition nur glaub max. 2GB große Dateien geschrieben werden können.
<Joe-Waschl_> blöde frage, wie schau ich nach -.-
<bekks> 4GB.
<bekks> Einfach mit "mount" nachsehen.
<Joe-Waschl_> udf? 
<bekks> Das ist die DVD.
<Joe-Waschl_> jop
<bekks> Es geht um das Dateisystem,. wo du das iso speichern willst. Dass eine DVD UDF hat, ist klar. :)
<jokrebel> Joe-Waschl_: Es geht drum, wo Du das ISO hinschreiben lassen willst.
<Joe-Waschl_> ahh ok sry ^^
<Joe-Waschl_> ext4, hab ubuntu gestern frisch aufgespielt
<helmut_> hi
<Fussel> Joe-Waschl_, kann es sein, dass die dvd einfach nur futsch ist?
<Joe-Waschl_> ?
<bekks> Joe-Waschl_: Was ist denn die Meldung, die Du beim Kopieren bekommst?
<Fussel> falsch gebrannt, zerkratzt, was weiß ich
<Joe-Waschl_> mom
<Joe-Waschl_> dd: »/dev/sr0“ wird gelesen: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler
<Joe-Waschl_> 225024+0 Datensätze ein
<Joe-Waschl_> 225024+0 Datensätze aus
<Joe-Waschl_> 115212288 Bytes (115 MB) kopiert, 22,5426 s, 5,1 MB/s
<Joe-Waschl_> das wars -.-
<deem> klingt nach kaputter DVD
<Joe-Waschl_> mhhhh -.-
<bekks> Oder nach einer kopiergeschützten DVD.
<Joe-Waschl_> trotzdem danke für die hilfe :)
<passt> wie kann ich automatisch die Benutzer/Gruppen Rechte des übergeordneten Ordners auf neue Dateien/Unterordner übertragen?
<elmargol> unfassbar wie kompliziert es immer noch ist einen scanner zu installieren :(
<elmargol> wieso sind desktop user bitte nicht in der gruppe scanner?
<swed1> Hallo, kann 7z auch rar entpacken?
<dadrc> The program supports 7z (that implements LZMA compression algorithm), ZIP, CAB, ARJ, GZIP, BZIP2, TAR, CPIO, RPM and DEB formats.
<dadrc> → nein
<dadrc> Also, behauptet zumindest die manpage
<k1l> !packprogramme > swed1 
<kubine> swed1: Informationen zu Packprogramme finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Packprogramme
<gohst> hi, weiß jem. wie man einen Usb-Internet-Stick via konsole neustartet?? Ich bin in einem Zug unterwegs und es nervt tierisch wenn das teil dauernd die verbindung verliert und dann nicht mehr im NWM auftaucht, d.h ausstekcen, anstekcen,warten.... verbinden...
<elmargol> p7zip-rar - RAR-Erweiterung (unfreie Variante) für p7zip
<ThreeM> gohst, ifconfig wlan0 down/up tuts net?
<grim_> guten morgen. weiß jmd wie das treiber paket für den audio chipsatz heißt?
<dadrc> "den" Audiochipsatz?
<grim_> jojo mom
<grim_> muss kurz command googlen
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung ←
<kubine> Title: Sound Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<grim_> ach was würd ich ohne euch machen... dann müsste ich mir das alle selber googlen, danke leute ;-)
<maze-m> moinsen
<maze-m> kann mir jemand sagen, warum noscript und adblock unter KDE im Firefox anscheinend nicht mehr funktionieren? 
<daswort> Welche Version?
<dadrc> So generell kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.
<maze-m> Hab Firefox 19.0 drauf
<koelner> läuft hier ohne Beanstandung. Welche Probleme hast Du?
<maze-m> bei mir wird adblock und noscript beim aufruf einer seite gar nicht angezeigt
<daswort> Ist 19.0.1 schon im Repo?
<dadrc> hab noch 19.0 hier
<dadrc> aber auch da geht noscript
<daswort> bei mir geht auch alles.
<daswort> Aber Sec-Fix ist schon schön. Mozilla hat den in unter 24h veröffentlicht.
<maze-m> hat jemand sonst ne idee, was ich machen kann?
<koelner> Was soll den bei einem Seitenaufruf angezeigt werden?
<maze-m> koelner: na ja, zumindest sollte es ja die Möglichkeit geben, Skripter zu blockieren oder zu erlauben ;)
<TheInfinity> maze-m: neues FF profil anlegen und da mal schauen. würd mich nicht wundern wenn das n kaputtes profil ist,
<maze-m> so kenn ich das zumindest von firefox unter gnome und windows
<maze-m> TheInfinity: hmm, okay.....
<Tu0r> Morgen, kann man die selbe Funktionalität vie Unity hat auf ner anderen graphischen Oberfläche haben? bei mir schmiert mir immerwieder zeugs ab. und ich weis nicht obs einfach an mir liegt. Oder (wie mein chef sagt) an Unity.
<Tu0r> Ich mag Unity aber sehr (ausser dass ich viel zu wenig einstellen kann). Ich hab das system kapiert wie mans benutzen kann. und es ist praktischer als alles was ich  bis jetzt gefunden habe! :)
<daswort> Tu0r~ KDE kann man recht gut nachbilden.
<daswort> Aber vielleicht solltest du mal deinen Grafiktreiber tauschen/aktualisieren. Tu0r 
<dadrc> Tu0r, mal in ~/.xsession-errors geguckt, ob es da vielleicht irgendwelche Hinweise auf die Fehlerursache gibt?
<TheInfinity> Tu0r: "schmiert immer wieder zeug ab" ist keine fehlermeldung. was "schmiert ab" und was hast du dagegen bislang getan?
<Tu0r> friert ein..
<TheInfinity> Tu0r: der ganze rechner? einzelne apps?
<Tu0r> tastatur geht nicht mehr... 
<Tu0r> einzelne app wenns ums einfrieren geht.
<TheInfinity> Tu0r: dann gib uns mal ~/.xsession-errors, /var/log/Xorg.0.log und /var/log/syslog
<maze-m> TheInfinity: is nur ein wenig komisch, dass das selbe Profil unter Gnome funktioniert hat
<grim_> juhu nächstes problem gelöst. ihr seid toll leute ;-)
<Tu0r> TheInfinity:  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413817/
<kubine> Title: ~/.xsession-errors › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tu0r> TheInfinity: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413822/
<kubine> Title: /var/log/Xorg.0.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tu0r> TheInfinity: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413827/
<kubine> Title: /var/log/syslog › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tu0r> TheInfinity: so ist ziemlich vil text... naja ich hoffe es gibt die infos die du wolltest ;)
<TheInfinity> hmm. bei der xsession errors müsste mal wer anderes drüberschauen, sieht nicht grausam aus, aber ich hab auch ewig kein ubuntu mit grafischer oberfläche mehr gehabt. der rest sieht absolut iO aus. das letzte mal dass die tastatur nicht ging ist n bissl her?
<Tu0r> gestern oder vorgestern
<Tu0r> hatte nor noch "ä" als taste
<TheInfinity> dann such mal das syslog von dem zeitpunkt raus
<Tu0r> ok..
<dadrc> TheInfinity, xesssion passt
<TheInfinity> Mar  8 08:29:31 <-- damit beginnt das was du mir gegeben hast. klar sehe ich da keinen fehler ;)
<dadrc> Compiz ist da recht verbose, aber kritisches Zeugs sieht anders aus
<Tu0r> wird das bei neim reboot gelöscht, also die loggs?
<Tu0r> kp. ich hab alles kopiert das in der datei war.. :/
<Tuor_Tablet> so bin hier on. lapi muss mal ein bisschen an ein anderes netz.. ;)
<TheInfinity> Tuor_Tablet: es gibt syslog.0, syslog.1, … etc
<Tuor_Tablet> oh ok. öm mom ich geh sie holen..
<Tuor_Tablet> TheInfinity: mom
<Tu0r> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413837/
<kubine> Title: syslog 2-7 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tu0r> TheInfinity: das sollten die anderen sein
<TheInfinity> Tu0r: nun bräucht ich noch einen zeitpunkt wann das mit der tastatur war ;)
<Tuor_Tablet> kann
<Tuor_Tablet> TheInfinity: kann man nachsehen wann man rebootet?
<Tuor_Tablet> also die letzten male?
<Tuor_Tablet> TheInfinity: also ich glaub es war gestern aber, weis ist nicht mehr s genau.. ich hab danach rebootet. (weils sie nicht ging)
<TheInfinity> Tuor_Tablet: ja, such mal nach "Linux version" auf der seite von eben, da siehst du alle reboots
<Tuor_Tablet> TheInfinity: ok. mom
<TheInfinity> Tuor_Tablet: am 7. um 8:13 z.B.
<Tu0r> jo aber das wars nicht.
<Tu0r> grr warsheinlich nur ausgeloggt.. 
<Tu0r> s**t mein gedächnis.. :(
<TheInfinity> 10. märz 10:41?
<TheInfinity> *04. märz
<TheInfinity> nicht 10.
<Tu0r> zu lange her.. :(
<Tu0r> 6/7
<TheInfinity> wenn ausloggen bereits geholfen hat lohnt es sich ggf. aber einfach mal ein neues nutzerprofil anzulegen
<Tu0r> TheInfinity: ok.. also daten kopieren und neu machen. ok.
<TheInfinity> Tu0r: ich würds erstmal testhalber machen
<Tu0r> TheInfinity: meisst läufts stabil
<TheInfinity> Tu0r: und im zweifel komm mal hierher direkt nachdem irgendwas passiert ist
<TheInfinity> Tu0r: und dann mit ner genauen beschreibung wann das war
<Tu0r> Jo!
<TheInfinity> bzw schreib dir den zeitpunkt auf
<TheInfinity> so ist das etwas schwierig ;)
<Tu0r> Werd i tun. :)
<Tu0r> verstehe.
<Tu0r> thx fürs helfen!
<Tu0r> TheInfinity: thx
<TheInfinity> fehler analysieren ohne fehlermeldungen klappt nirgens, und linux ist ja so nett und hat wenigstens fehlermeldungen die man analysieren kann - und nicht wie unter windows üblich "es gab einen fehler. bitte klicken sie ok." ;)
<Tuor_Tablet> TheInfinity: yea. :)
<Tuor_Tablet> wenn ich das Lankabel wechsel sende mein Lapi nicht sofort neue DHCP request. Also "ifconfig" gibt mir immernoch die alte ip. Ich nehms dnn immer länger raus bis er merkt dass die verbidung fehlt. Woran liegt das?
<Tuor_Tablet> (Unity 12.10)
<ksk> network manager?
<Tuor_Tablet> ksk: bin da ziemlich planslos in dem bereich... was der network manager is weis ich zwar aber viel mehr auch nicht..
<ksk> ich nutz den nicht deshalb weiss ichs leider auchnicht. aber der macht "netzwerk" im ubuntu
<Tu0r> ksk: jo.
<ksk> ohne den würdeste ja manuell "dhclient" tippen ;)
<Tu0r> ksk: yea was auch nicht praktischer wäre.. 
<Tu0r> ksk:also liegt das an dem? (3-5 sec braucht der um zu bemerken, dass das Lankabel fehlt, beim einstekcen ebenso..)
<Tuor_Tablet> TheInfinity: jetzt hab i was. also alles ist ein paar sekunden hintendrein. (dauert viel zu lange)
<Tuor_Tablet> TheInfinity: also wenn ich dann warte dann gehts wieder besser.
<gugaua> kann ich mit x11vnc das laufende display freigeben?
<vlt> gugaua: Ja.
<vlt> gugaua: Also genauer einen bestimmten X-Server.
<gugaua> vlt: kannst du mir sagen wieso dann "x11vnc -display :0" nicht geht"
<vlt> gugaua: Das geht freitags nie.
<vlt> gugaua: (egal, wie die Fehlermeldung aussieht, die Du bekommst)
<gugaua> vlt: ja das ist immer das blöde am freitag :-P
<gugaua> ich schick mal den paste
<gugaua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595829
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tuor_Tablet> Ich habe folgendes Problem: mein Laptop (den ich für die Arbeit verwede) wird machmal langsam (Maus und Tatstatureingaben). Es "ruckelt". Also es geht dann nach kurz warte wieder besser aber wenns mal afangt kommts immerwieder. Selten ist sogar ganz fertig. Dann kann ich noch crtl alt del drücken und raus. nach neueinloggen gehts wieder.  Mein Chef meint er hatte das selbe. Er hat dan einfach lxd geomme anstatt. Aber ich mag Unity. TheInfinity 
<Tuor_Tablet> meinte vorher es könnte am graphiktreiber liegen. Oder ein neues Benutzerkonto erstellen... Wie find ich heraus ob mein Graphiktreiber iO. ist?
<Tuor_Tablet> Einen neuen Benutzer zu machen ist halt einiges an aufwand.. (programmeinstellungen und so)
<vlt> gugaua: Meine Vermutung: Du hast noch nicht alle Punkte aus den „tips and guidelines“ probiert.
<gugaua> vlt: wo gibts die?
<vlt> gugaua: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595829/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tuor_Tablet> (ich les mich gerne in doku/wiki oder so herein weis einfach nicht wonach ich suchen soll..)
<elmargol> Ich hab einen order mit dokumenten und möchte den gerne durchsuchbar machen. textsuche usw. Hauptsächlich sind das PDF dateien mit text layer. Gibts da was passendes für ubuntu?
<sash_> elmargol: Wie durchsuchbar? Webinterface?
<elmargol> ne eher eine gui
<elmargol> Halt ein PDF reader der eine datenbank integriert hat
<elmargol> ich such nach Rechnung Bier, und er sollte dann alle PDF dateien anzeigen die Rechnung und Bier enthalten
<elmargol> webinterface würde auch gehen
<sash_> elmargol: Ich find perlfect search ganz gut.
<sash_> Das kann auch Kommandozeilensuche, indiziert, hat Webinterface, ist einfach einzurichten und so
<sash_> http://www.perlfect.com/freescripts/search/
<kubine> Title: Perlfect Search 3.37 - Free site indexer and search engine script. (at www.perlfect.com)
<elmargol> sash_, scheint nicht besonders populär zu sein
<sash_> Joar, ich bin irgendwann mal auf der Arbeit daran gekommen. Und war recht zufrieden.
<elmargol> owncloud ist leider noch nicht so weit :(
<dadrc> elmargol, ansonsten kann auch Recoil sowas durchsuchen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Recoll
<kubine> Title: Recoll › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Und falls du Unity benutzt, sogar mit Lens: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/recoll-lens-full-text-search-unity-lens.html
<kubine> Title: Recoll-Lens: Full Text Search Unity Lens For Ubuntu 11.10 And 12.04 [Updated] ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<elmargol> dadrc, ich glaub ich probier mal recoil bis owncloud 5...
<dadrc> Sollte zumindest alles können, was du gerade beschrieben hast
<dadrc> Mit ein Gehacke kann man bestimmt auch ein Webfrontend bauen
<dadrc> CLI + HTML-Ausgabe sind ja da
<elmargol> was ich auch schon lange suche ist ein ordentliches plugin was internetseiten -> pdf macht und in einen dropbox ordner wirft
<elmargol> Also cups pdf print ist nicht so was ich suche *g*
<dadrc> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/print-pages-to-pdf/ (zB)
<kubine> Title: Print pages to Pdf :: Add-ons for Firefox (at addons.mozilla.org)
<dadrc> Kann die PDFs per Mail versenden, damit müsste man die auch in die Dropbox kriegen
<elmargol> naja die meisten services arbeiten so das einfach die url übertragen wird und dann am server gerendert wird, das geht leider nicht immer z.B. nicht wenn man einen login braucht...
<elmargol> daher müsste das schon am client gemacht werden
<elmargol> Recoll geht 1A leider keine gute vorschau
<gugaua> gibt es hier support für ubuntu-server und virtualbox?
<gugaua> ich habe nach einem neustart kein internet mehr... ich habe ubuntu server 12.04 auf welchen virtualbox läuft in virtualbox hab cih eine ubuntu-server 12.04 installation die eben auf einmal kein internet mehr hat
<jokrebel> gugaua: Vermutlich ja - einfach losfragen
<dAnjou> gugaua: dann solltest du erstmal infos sammeln. ifconfigs und so.
<gugaua> von der virtuellen und host?
<dAnjou> von allem
<gugaua> ok...
<dAnjou> wenn du server betreibst, solltest du sowas debuggen können
<gugaua> hmm nur ich sehe den fehler nicht alles ist gleich nichts hat sich verändert nur ein neustart
<dAnjou> fehler neigen nich dazu, einem ins auge zu springen
<koegs> gugaua: mach halt übliches netzwerk-debugging wie du es auf dem Host machen würdest, später kann man sich dann um Virtualbox kümmern
<gugaua> ich hab ein problem und zwar meine virtuelle maschine bekommt keine packete und ich weiß nicht wieso pingen kann ich nur localhost
<koegs> [15:04:10] <+koegs> gugaua: mach halt übliches netzwerk-debugging wie du es auf dem Host machen würdest, später kann man sich dann um Virtualbox kümmern
<Nekox> Hallo, ich hab das Problem mit dem low-graphics mode beim booten unter 12.04. Ich weiß nicht, was ich noch machen kann. Graka ist ne Intel HD 4000.
<Nekox> Ich hab alles ausprobiert, was mir Google empfohlen hat. LightDM ist aktuell, Unity neu installiert.. Hilfe?
<ring0> Nekox, wo ist das konkrete problem?
<gugaua> koegs: ich hab die virtuelle maschine umkonfiguriert das statt statischen eth1 physisch die eth1 physisch genommen wird via dhcp hat funktioniert wie ich es dann wieder zurückgeändert habe auf statisch und das interface auf eth1 physisch gegeben habe hats nicht geklappt
<koegs> gugaua: bitte... sind die IP-Einstellungen korrekt, stimmt das Routing, evtl. DNS, bla blub, etc.
<koegs> und was meinst du mit statisch und physisch? diese Begriffe gibt es iirc nicht in der Virtualbox-Netzwerkwelt
<approach> Wo werden die Daten für den Schlüsselbund gespeichert?
<stesind> @gugaua: wie hast du denn das Netzwerk umgestellt?
<gugaua> statische ip = manuell konfigurierte ip, physisch das es ein echtes interface ist und nicht ein virtuelles weil in der virtuellen maschine gibt es auch eth0 aber das ist virtuell weil es ein virtueller netzwerkadapter ist
<ring0> Nekox, so wird dir wohl leider keiner helfen können
<Nekox> ring0, was kann ich denn tun?
<ring0> Nekox, wo ist das konkrete problem?
<gugaua> stesind: in der virtualbox gui da kann man bei netzwerkbrücke eth0 oder eth1 einstellen
<Nekox> Wenn ich versuche in Ubuntu zu starten, dann kommt erst der Bootscreen von KDE, dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz und eine Meldung kommt "The system is running in low-graphics mode".
<stesind> ah, virtualbox
<gugaua> ja
<Nekox> http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error/141607#141607
<kubine> Title: xorg - How to fix "The system is running in low-graphics mode" error? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Nekox> Daraufhin kann ich mich nur über die Konsole einloggen, hab also keine graphische Oberfläche mehr.
<koegs> gugaua: gut und was mit den anderen Informationen, kriegt er ne IP oder machst du das aktuell statisch? gateway, dns, bla blub, etc.
<koegs> ein bisschen mehr an information wäre nicht schlecht :D
<gugaua> statisch und in der interfaces steht nameservers drinnen
<koegs> na gut, ich bin raus, so macht das keinen spaß...
<stesind> also bei mit kann man in virtualbox entweder NAT oder Netzwerkbrücke einstellen
<ring0> Nekox, hast du mal im Xorg.0.log geschaut, ob etwas interessantes drin steht?
<Nekox> ring0, ich hab die Lösungsvorschläge probiert und es hat nichts funktioniert.
<koegs> stesind: mit "physisch" meint er sicherlich den Bridge-Mode
<stesind> bei Netzwerkbrücke muss entweder das br0 oder das virtbrigde0 eingestellt werden
<koegs> stesind: nicht in ubuntu...
<stesind> hm, ach so, ich habe virtualbox 4.2.8 
<koegs> stesind: ich auch und trotzdem wähle ich in der GUI einfach "eth0" oder "wlan0" aus :)
<stesind> na jedenfalls kann der Unterschied nicht so groß sein, du müsstest ein Brückendevice angeben, sonst sollte nur Nat klappen
<koegs> das ist so leider eben nicht ganz korrekt :(
<stesind> echt, hm. grübel, ich habe sonst nur kvm, qemu und libvirt drauf
<stesind> das brückendevice selber gebaut
<koegs> den spaß nimmt dir virtualbox ab, du wählst beim Host einfach eth0 aus und im Guest nennt sich das dann auch eth0
<Nekox> ring0, die Protokolldatei des X-Servers?
<stesind> ja das weiss ich 
<ring0> Nekox, korrekt
<Nekox> ring0, ich bin etwas überfragt, aus den Massen etwas sinnvolles erkennen zu können. Gibt es etwas, worauf ich achten muss, oder kann ich den Log veröffentlichen?
<ring0> Nekox, du kannst das log ohne bedenken z.b. auf paste.ubuntuusers.de hochladen und anschließend den link hier posten
<stesind> also früher hat bei mit das automatische bridgen bei virtualbox nicht immer geklappt. deswegen bin ich dann auf kvm umgestiegen
<Nekox> ring0, könntest du mir noch einen kleinen Tip geben, wie ich das über die Konsole machen kann?
<ring0> Nekox, am besten mit pastebinit
<gugaua> koegs: physisch der server hat eine funktonierende eth0 dhcp adresse der logische(virtuelle) server rennt auf eth1 welches wie folgt konfiguriert ist auto eth1.........iface eth1 inet static...........address 192.168.30.254
<ring0> Nekox, also: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<koegs> und eth1 ist physikalisch verbunden?
<gugaua> ja
<gugaua> genauso wie eth0
<gugaua> eth0 intern und eth1 extern
<ring0> Nekox, interessant ist die log datei, da sie bei jedem start neu geschrieben wird, nur wenn beim aktuellen booten der fehler kam
<koegs> nopaste doch einfach mal die "/etc/network/interfaces", ein "ip r s" und ein ping, welchen zu ausprobierst, dann kann man weiterschauen
<Nekox> ring0, okay, ich probiers. Moment.
<stesind> @gugaua: was ist denn dein netzwerk und netmask? wieso die ip so weit hinten? hat du ein gateway angegeben?
<bekks> stesind: Wieso weit hinten? Die liegt verdammt weit vorne in 192.168.0.0/16 :)
<stesind> wenn er mal ne 16er maske hat
<gugaua> koegs: die interfaces vom virtualisierungsserver?
<gugaua> stesind 255.255.255.240 gateway ist nur in eth0 angegeben 
<stesind> @guagau: alle rechner müssen im selben netz liegen, also auch dein host
<gugaua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5596268/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Nekox> ring0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5596269/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gugaua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5596274/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gugaua> stesind: mein host hat 2 anschlüsse eth0 und eth1 eth0 liegt im internen netz und eth1 ist ans internet angeschlossen was mit ner statischen ip konfiguriert werden muss
<ring0> Nekox, interessant sind hier eigentlich zeilen, die mit (EE) beginnen für error. allerdings ist in dem log kein error auffindbar. es wird auch der korrekte treiber intel genutzt
<Nekox> ring0, d.h., eigentlich ist alles in Ordnung, aber funktionieren tut es trotzdem nicht?
<stesind> @gugaua: also ich bin ja kein experte, aber wenn der host eine andere externe addresse hat als die vm, dann musst du eine brücke einrichten/forwarden, dann müssten noch routen definiert werden
<gugaua> koegs: pastebins sind schon da :)
<ring0> Nekox, kannst du mal deine /etc/X11/xorg.conf pasten, sofern diese existiert?
<ring0> Nekox, aus der ferne auf den ersten blick, ja. sicher, dass beim aktuellen booten auch der fehler kam?
<Nekox> ring0, "unable to read from: /etc/X11/xorg.conf". Ja, ich bin gerade wieder nur in der Konsole unterwegs. :(
<ring0> Nekox, hm, das ist natürlich doof. kannst du mal den output von glxinfo pasten?
<ring0> Nekox, also: glxinfo | pastebinit
<Nekox> ring0, das ist der genaue Befehl?
<ring0> Nekox, ja: glxinfo | pastebinit
<ring0> Nekox, kann sein, dass glxinfo nicht installiert ist. ist aber nur ein kleines tool
<Nekox> ring0, "Error: unable to open display You are trying to send an empty document, exiting."
<ring0> Nekox, und wenn du nur glxinfo eingibst?
<Nekox> ring0,  "Error: unable to open display"
<Nekox> ring0, ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was man noch tun könnte.
<ring0> Nekox, ok, glxinfo kann natürlich nichts ausgeben, wenn kein x läuft
<exoon> gibt es Probleme wenn man einen ecryptfs ordner auf zwei verschiedenen Rechnern gleichzeitig mountet?
<ring0> Nekox, probier mal: lsmod | grep i915
<ring0> Nekox, da müssten 7 module auftauchen
<stesind> @gugaua: also der host braucht dann 2 ip adressen, eine externe und einen interne. mit der internen kann er dann mit der vm sprechen. willst du nur aus der vm raus oder auch rein? die interne host ip musst du dann in der vm als gateway angeben
<Nekox> Es tauchen 5 auf i915, dr_kms_helper, drm, i2c_algo_bit, video. Was bedeutet das?
<ring0> Nekox, das sind die einzelnen kernel module, die für deine hardware geladen wurden
<stesind> @gugaua: probier mal in der vm den host mit interner und externer ip zu pingen, damit du weisst, ob das virtualbridge bridging funktioniert
<Nekox> ring0, es sind 5 Module. Fehlen dann da 2?
<ring0> Nekox, ich kenne nicht alle module auswendig ;) aber i915 ist definitiv das richtige für deine hd4000
<Nekox> ring0, daneben steht 477611 2. Also heißt es doch, dass alles in Ordnung ist?
<ring0> Nekox, normalerweise funktioniert die hd4000 einwandfrei von selbst nach installation. so war es auch bei mir
<Nekox> ring0, ich verstehs nicht. Woran könnte es denn noch liegen? Irgendeine Idee?
<stesind> @Nekox: was war noch mal das Problem?
<ring0> Nekox, die erste zahl ist die größe des moduls, die zweite die anzahl der module die auf das aktuelle zugreifen bzw. davon abhängig sind
<ring0> kein x
<Nekox> stesind, keine graphische Oberfläche mehr. http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error/141607#141607
<kubine> Title: xorg - How to fix "The system is running in low-graphics mode" error? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<gugaua> stesind: ich muss mich jetzt schämen und zwar ^unendlich... das netzwerkkabel war falsch angesteckt.... das hat mir natürlich keiner gesagt mit "ip link show" hab ichs herausgefunden kopfgegendiesand hau und 4 stunden verlorenhab
<ring0> Nekox, spontan hab ich leider keine idee, woran es liegen könnte. vorallem, weil der intel treiber bereits verwendet wird
<gugaua> stesind: er braucht für eth1 also extern nur eine ip damit das interface an ist wenn man es unkonfiguriert belässt dann geht garnichts es ist dann down
<ring0> Nekox, generell würde ich die hoffnung definitiv nicht aufgeben. da ich vor einem exemplar sitze, das astrein auch mit desktopumgebung läuft
<Nekox> ring0, hm, Unity 3D ist mir vor kurzem abgestürzt. Also so, dass auch keine Reinstallation geholfen hat. Vielleicht hat es ja damit was zu tun?
<ring0> Nekox, von der nutzung externer ppa-quellen würde ich auch erstmal absehen oder hast du solche schon in benutzung?
<Nekox> ring0, nein, gar keine. Jedenfalls nicht bewusst.
<stesind> @Nekox: das lag dann aber bestimmt nicht an Unity
<ring0> Nekox, also nicht sowas oder ähnliches eingegeben? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa -y
<stesind> @gugaua: hauptsache es funktioniert jetzt
<stesind> der hd4000 sollte so funktinonieren, läuft denn eine live cd korrekt?
<ring0> Nekox, hast du den ersten tip von deinem link mal probiert? sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Nekox> ring0, nein, 100% nicht. @stesind: KDE hat funktioniert, Unity 2D auch, nur die 3D Version nicht.
<ring0> Nekox, das ist schonmal gut :)
<Nekox> ring0, ja, habe ich schon.
<stesind> @Nekox: klar, aber wenn du Unity reconfiguriert hast, dann hat es wahrscheinlich an Compiz oder so gelegen
<ring0> Nekox, sorry, momentan hab ich keine idee. hätte auf falschen treiber und/oder ppas getippt, aber dem ist ja nicht so :(
<Nekox> @stesind, kann man da was retten? ring0, vielen Dank! 
<ring0> Nekox, gerne
<Nekox> ring0, ich schätze, ich werd wohl Ubuntu noch mal reinstallieren müssen. Vielen, vielen Dank!
<ring0> Nekox, ist wahrscheinlich die schnellste problemlösung, die neuinstallation
<ring0> Nekox, sicher dir die daten aus dem home und los gehts :)
<stesind> @Nekox: da jetzt gar kein X läuft, scheint es ja ein anderes Problem zu sein, da würde ich jetzt auch auf ein Treiberproblem tippen. Vorher hat doch ring0 schon mal nach dem Treiber gefragt. Sind die Module geladen?
<Nekox> stesind: Ähm, ja. Ich kann auch noch mal den Log posten, ich kenn mich da nicht so gut aus.
<stesind> hab ich schon gelesen, kenn mich bei Intel leider auch nicht so gut aus
<Nekox> stesind, Okay, ich glaube, ich geb es auf und installiere alles neu. Vielen, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
<Nekox> @stesind, @ring0, Ich geh off und installiere neu.
<Nekox> Bye bye.
<stesind> @Nekox: viel Erfolg
<ubinux> ich habe jetzt 20 mal ubuntu 12.10 installiert, jede installation ist anders
<ubinux> schlimmer wie microsoft
<stesind> @ubinux: wie meinst du das anders?
<ksk> sehr qualifizierte aussage.
<Minipluto> für eine wissenschaftlich tragkräftige Aussage wäre 100 mal schon nicht verkehrt.
<stesind> also nach meiner erfahrung kann man 20mal ubuntu installieren, bevor ein mal windows installiert ist
<ubinux> naja wie soll ich sagen, mal geht compiz nit, dann die web apps, dann geht mal das eine nicht, das die tastatur nicht
<ksk> du hast ein frisches ubuntu, irgendwas geht nicht und due installierst neu? geil :D
<Minipluto> ubinux: hast du die Festplatte und den RAM mal auf Fehler überprüft?
<ubinux> nein nein, ich hatte langeweile ^^
<ubinux> da ist nix dran an der hardware
<Minipluto> Meines Wissens nach ist im Installer kein Zufallsgenerator eingebaut, der sich einen post-Installations-Fehler aussucht ;)
<ubinux> aber das mit der tastatur ärgert mich langsam, seit version 12 habe ich probs mit ihr beim starten. sie ist einfach nicht da, erst wenn ich auf bereitschaft gehe und wieder zurück ins system
<stesind> also linuxe funktionieren im allg. noch halbwegs bei hardwarefehlern, wenn ander os schon längst aufgegeben haben
<ubinux> version 13.04 das gleiche problem mit der tippse
<stesind> funkbetrieben?
<ubinux> nene
<ubinux> in der desktop cd beim installieren hatte ich noch keinen ausfall der tippse
<Minipluto> ubinux: zum besseren Verständnis würde ich noch gern wissen, ob du nun eigentlich ilfe anfordern wolltest oder nur ein bisschen trollen magst
<stesind> zwischendurch mal windows angehabt?
<ubinux> nein stesind 
<ubinux> öhm, ich hab schon ein problem, mit der tippse, hartnäckig, aber das war eben einfach nur ein gedanke, mit den installationen
<SGA> kann mir jemand bei der kombination ubuntu 12.10, grub, windows 7 und uefi helfen? problem ist, das ich windows (zuerst installiert) über grub nicht mehr booten kann
<SGA> der gibt mir als fehler "invalid efi-path" aus
<SGA> in der grub.cfg ist für windows hd2 msdos1 eingetragen, installiert ist win aber auf sda1, wo sich auch die efi-partition befindet
<stesind> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur?highlight=grub%20reparieren
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stesind> erster ;-)
<SGA> auf ein neues :D
<SGA> das problem ist, das auch hier wieder die konfiguration automatisch erstellt wird und ich somit immernoch das gleiche problem habe
<maze-m> ich hab mir nun im Firefox nen neues Profil angelegt und jetzt funktioniert auch Noscript und Addblock wieder.... Aber wie bekomme ich denn die Lesezeichen, Adressleisteneinträge etc. aus meinem alten Profil in mein neues Profil rüber?
<Minipluto> maze-m: wenn das alte Profil so weit noch startbar ist, wäre die einfachste Methode, die Lesezeichen dort zu exportieren. Dann im neuen Profil importieren.
<maze-m> Minipluto: und was is mit dem Rest :)?
<Minipluto> maze-m: da Addressleisteneinträge meiner Ansicht nach zu den LEsezeichen gehören und ich nicht weiß, was für dich zu „etc.“ gehört, kann ich dazu nichts sagen :)
<maze-m> Minipluto: Na ja, wenn ich mich z.B. bei web.de oder ner anderen Seite anmelde, steht da meistens dann ja auch schon mein Benutzername... Sowas wäre ja auch wünschenswert, wenn das dann noch da ist ^^ 
<SGA> liegt das nicht in den cookies?
<Minipluto> Cookies sind eigentlich nur für das Aufrechterhalten bestehender Logins verantwortlich. wenn in den Eingabefeldern etwas steht, ist das schon Firefox… weiß aber nicht, wie man da dran kommt
<anon_2> hallo. ich hab gerad ubuntu 12.04 installiert. die wlan verbindung lief während der installation, nach dem neustart erst nach ca. 10min, nach dem nächsten neustart in etwa auch, wobei ich dann dennoch nicht ins internet konnte. wie bekomm ich mehr information warum das solange dauert/was falsch läuft? 
<ppq> anon_2: was für eine wlan karte ist das? bitte mal ausführen:   lspci -knn | pastebinit
<ppq> (ich nehme an, dass du gerade per kabel online bist?)
<anon_2> ppq: nein, unter windows. kann den befehl daher gerad nicht ausführen
<ppq> anon_2: ah, okay. dann versuch doch mal, das unter windows herauszubekommen
<anon_2> ppq: wo kann ich nachschauen, ob evtl ein treiber fehkt?
<ppq> anon_2: das hängt davon ab, was für ein chip das ist. das einfachste wäre, wenn du eben ubuntu startest und per kabel wiederkommst
<Loetmichel> anon_2: wenns geklappt hat dürfte der treiber da sein. ich hatte mal ein ähnliches problem mit einer Broadcom-wlankarte. Da gings nur wenn windows gebooted, dann reboot into linux. wenn die kiste zwichendurch aus war ging im linux nix. Hat sich dann rausgestellt daß die Firmwarepakete für die Broadcomkarte nicht installiert waren. 
<Loetmichel> und solange vorher windows lief gings im Linux weil das windows die Firmware ins ram der karte gepumpt hat
<anon_2> ppq: ich fahr mal nen laptop hoch unt ubuntu. bin bald wieder da
<ppq> Loetmichel: mit der live-cd ging es ja. die enthält im gegensatz zum damit installierten system einige lizenzrechtlich eingeschränkte treiber. betrifft vor allem broadcom, ja
<Loetmichel> genau
<ppq> daher wollte ich nun wissen, ob es eine broadcomkarte ist
<anon_2> ppq: so, da bin ich wieder. was sollte ich nachschauen?
<ppq> anon_2: lspci -knn | pastebinit
<anon_2> ppq: paste ist schlecht. um mich per lan einzuloggen, müsste ich den rechner abbauen, runtertragen.... 
<anon_2> ppq:  wonach soll ich denn genau schauen?
<ppq> anon_2: achso. dann schau mal in der ausgabe von "lspci -knn" nach, welcher wlan chip das ist. da dürfte "network" o.ä, dranstehen.
<anon_2> ppq: moment, plötzlich ist die verbindung da
<anon_2_12_04> http://pastebin.com/Nag1MHfM
<kubine> Title: $ lspci -knn 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Core Processor DMI [ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ppq> anon_2_12_04: achso, eine usb wlan-karte? dann das gleiche mit lsusb 
<anon_2_12_04> ppq: http://pastebin.com/Y5pui7hi
<kubine> Title: lsusb Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0846:9001 NetGear, Inc. WN111(v2) RangeMax Next Wi - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ppq> anon_2: lad mal carl9170-1.fw (das mit 1.9.7) runter und speicher sie in /lib/firmware.    http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/carl9170/fw1.9.7?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=carl9170-1.fw
<ppq> anon_2_12_04: ^
<maze-m> gibt es sowas wie "Windows-Taste" + "E" unter KDE?
<anon_2_12_04> ppq: hab ich. und nun?
<ppq> anon_2_12_04: zieh den stick mal ab, steck ihn wieder ein und führ dann nach ca. 30 sekunden mal "dmesg" aus. am besten die ausgabe in eine textdatei umleiten für später: "dmesg > dmesg.txt". deine verbindung ist dann natürlich weg, aber die meldungen beim anstecken sind interessant
<ppq> (afk)
<anon_2_12_04> ppq: http://pastebin.com/wAM6tz8M
<kubine> Title: [ 0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset [ 0.000000] Initializing cg - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<anon_2_12_04> ppq: die verbindung war flott wieder da
<anon_2_12_04> ppq: nach einem neustart ging es nun auch akzeptabel schnell
<anon_2_12_04> ppq: scheint damit behoben, oder fällt dir noch etwas auf?
<anon_2_12_04> ppq: mach dann mal die kiste aus. danke dir!
<maze-m> hat einer von euch auch das Problem, dass Skype bei ihm immer wieder crasht?
<bullgard4> maze-m: Skype ist ein prprietäres Programm. Da ist schwer helfen. Findest Du in den Logs Fehlermeldungen?
<bullgard4> +o
<maze-m> bullgard4: meinst du in den Logs von Skype oder vom System?
<bullgard4> maze-m: Hauptsache irgendwelche.  Ein Linuxer kann aber meist mehr anfangen mit Meldungen des Linux-Systems.
<maze-m> bullgard4: ich wollt gerade mal ein  cat auf die /var/log/messages machen... aber die gibts's ja anscheinend nicht mehr :/
<ring0> maze-m, stattdessen /var/log/syslog
<bullgard4> 'man avplay': " avplay is mostly used as a testbed for the various Libav APIs. " Welche Anwendungsprogramme verwenden die Libav APIs?
<maze-m> Okay, ein "cat /var/log/syslog | grep skype" sagt mir zumindest nichts
<ring0> maze-m, musst mal gucken, skype hat garantiert auch seine eigenen logs irgendwo
<maze-m> ring0: ja, unter "/var/crash/_usr_bin_skype.1000.crash" :)
<maze-m> ring0: kann das ja mal pasten, mom....
<ring0> maze-m, http://dev.skype.com/support/logging
<kubine> Title: Skype Developer - Guide to Skype Logging (at dev.skype.com)
<ring0> maze-m, da gibt es einen abschnitt skype for linux. anschließend logt dein skype
<maze-m> ring0: okay, super! vielen dank
<ring0> maze-m, gern
<ppq> bullgard4: sehr viele. mitunter alle, die die libavcodecs nutzen, wie mplayer/mencoder, vlc, xine, avidemux, ffmpeg/avconv natürlich.. und sogar chrome/chromium
<bullgard4> ppq: Aha! --  Vielen Dank!
<dreamon_> Will ein defektes zip entpacken, soweit das möglich ist. bei rar wüßte ich die parameter aber bei zip nicht. Weiß jemand zufällig die parameter?
<ppq> dreamon_: p7zip
<ppq> bzw. p7zip-full
<nevchen> nabend
<nk8215> Allen erstmal einen schönen guten Abend :)
<maze-m> nk8215: Nabend :)
<nk8215> Ich hab da ein Problem mit meinem Mic
<nk8215> im Lubuntu 11.10 funzte er ganz normal
<nk8215> dann wurde mir aber (wegen WLAN-Karte, die dort wiederum spinnte) ein Upgrade auf 12.04 empfohlen
<nk8215> und seitdem kann ich WLAN (Broadcom BCM4318) einwandfrei nutzen, allerdings nichts mehr aufnehmen, es kommt immer nur Stille heraus - Abspielen geht jedoch ganz flott (obwohl ich dafür seit diesem Upgrade wieder stets nach dem Systemstart den External Amplifier manuell abschalten muss, so wie es bis 10.10 der Fall war)
<nk8215> achja
<nk8215> es ist n Asus A6R
<nk8215> Soundkarte von ATI, IXP 400 SB
<nk8215> hier lspci - http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413842/
<kubine> Title: Sound (grep snd) › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<maze-m> Ich bekomm hier immer keine Umlaute angezeigt... wie kann ich denn in Pidgin die Zeichenkodierung ändern bzw. auf welche Kodierung muss ich das denn ändern?
<nk8215> maze-m: Ich bekomme automatisch schon vorab UTF-8 eingestellt. In Pidgin gehts so: (Im "Kontaktliste"-Fenster) Konten -> das hiesige (wo "irc.freenode.net" drin steht) auswaehlen -> im Untermenue "Konto bearbeiten" anklicken -> im neu erschienenem Fenster die Karte "Erweitert" anklicken, dort in das erste Feld "Kodierungen" UTF-8 eingeben -> unten "Speichern" anklicken, fertig :)
<czd> hi, wie importiert man in evolution gesendete mails?
<frozen> namd, zufällig noch jemand da? ich habe gerade ein paar probleme mit meinem qnap (kein gentoo, aber denoch linux drauf ;)) - derzeit werden mir von den 3tb nur 700gb als GPT angezeigt. ICh habe die HDD derzeit am PC angeschlossen und lasse über badblocks erst mal diese suchen. danach wollte ich ein fsck auf /dev/sdc ausführen, da partitionen nicht angezeigt werden. kann ich das einfach so machen?
<k1l_> frozen: das klingt nicht nahc ubuntu support
<frozen> k1l_, die platte hängt an einer ubuntu vm
<frozen> es geht eher darum, ob man fsck einfach auf die ganze platte wirken kann, da partitionen nicht angezeigt werden
<k1l_> nee, das geht auf partitionen
<k1l_> bzw filesystems
<frozen> eine andere möglichkeit die platte zu retten?
<frozen> ich find es schon sehr komisch, dass im gparted nur 700gb angezeigt werden
<k1l_> ich weiß ja nicht, was qnap da veranstaltet
<k1l_> bei gpt schau halt mal mit gdisk nach
<frozen>  qnap da veranstaltet
<frozen> ups
<frozen> nen copy paste geht aus der vm wohl nicht
<k1l_> mit ner ubuntu vm ne qnap hdd retten sind mir da etwas zu viele variabeln. ich würde einfach mal die qnap jungs fragen (oder nen qnap hilfe forum) was die da gewöhnlich haben und wie an das evtl rettet
<frozen> Warning! Secondary partition table overlaps the last partition by 4294946161 blocks! You will need to delete this partition or resize it in another utility.
<frozen> :/
<frozen> naja ich leg se mal wieder in den qnap. das system starten hatte ja funktioniert. vielleicht hilft mir der log da weiter
<frozen> vielen dank erstmal
<frozen> mein windows erkennt zumindest alle 4 partitionen und deren richtige größe :D
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-09
<ubinux> moin zusammen
<ubinux> wie bekommt man den arbeitsflächenumschalter aus dem unity startmenü von ubuntu 12.10. alle anderen gehen mit rechtsklick und entfernen, der nicht
<jokrebel> ubinux: Warum willst Du den denn weghaben? Der wird doch gebraucht um auf die anderen 3 Arbeitsflächen zu gelangen.
<jokrebel> ubinux: Falls es Dir drum geht, nur eine Arbeitsfläche zu haben; das wäre über MyUnity realisierbar (zumindest hier bei 12.04)
<k1l> bei 12.10 mit unsettings
<ubinux> jokrebel, ich komm über cube an die anderen arbeitsplätze
<TreetsZeert> Test
<mono__> retest
<TreetsZeert> Danke
<TreetsZeert> Irc radio android app testing
<mono__> ;)
<TreetsZeert> Es liest den chat vor
<TreetsZeert> TTS
<jokrebel> !ot > mono__ TreetsZeert
<kubine> mono__ TreetsZeert: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<TreetsZeert> Ok. Ich checke es out
<jokrebel> TreetsZeert: Und für Tests gibt es extra #test
<TreetsZeert> Schwer zu bedienen. Displays winzig
<TreetsZeert> Muss ja erstmal die Alp cjecken
<TreetsZeert> War schon hart hier reintukommen
<bekks> TreetsZeert: Hat das was mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<TreetsZeert> Nein.nix mit Ubuntu zu tun. Ich suche nun offtpoic cgsnnel
<bekks> Schön.
<swed1> Hallo, kann ich im laufenden Betrieb (Ubuntu12.04) die Stecker vom DVD und anstelle dessen eine SATA Platte mit Windows Partition einstecken? Oder funktioniert sowas nicht?
<ring0> swed1, ich würde kein hot-plug nutzen. im zweifel riskierst du datenverlust. mach die kiste doch kurz aus oder spricht etwas dagegen?
<ppq> swed1: wenn dein rechner sata hotplugging unterstützt (dann auch nur, wenn der controller im ahci modus läuft), sollte es gehen. das schlimmste was passieren kann ist, dass der rechner einfriert oder sich aufhängt
<ppq> äh, einfriert oder ausgeht.
<ppq> mit entsprechenden konsequenzen, jo
<swed1> ok, also wenn das schlimmste ein freeze ist würd ichs riskieren, gegen das ausschalten spricht das im moment ein programm seit 2 stunden an ner sache arbeitet und ich nach nem reboot von vorn beginnen muss
<ppq> speicher vor dem test alle geöffneten sachen ab und geb "sync" im terminal ein
<k1l> dann würde ich das nicht machen
<ppq> ich auch nicht, aber ist ja seine entscheidung
<Feilenfett> Guten Tag
<Feilenfett> ist hier jemand on der mir bei einem technischen Problem helfen kann?
<ppq> !frag > Feilenfett 
<kubine> Feilenfett: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Feilenfett> ok, vielen dank. Nun, dazu muss ich kurz das Betriebssystem wechseln, bis gleich
<swed1> hm, eingefroren ist nichts, aber erkannt hat er die Platte nicht, jedenfalls finde ich kein neues /dev/sdx vor
<ppq> dann hilft nur reboot :)
<swed1> ok, danke trotzdem
<k1l> dmesg angucken was da los ist
<Feilenfett> re. Bitte nicht hauen, bin nur ein kleiner user. Zur Beseitigung meines technischen Problems nachfolgend detailliert die derzeitige Situation.
<Feilenfett> Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) (aktuell) /// Gnome /// Philips 236VL (2 identische Monitore, 23") /// Grafikkarte: Radeon 9200 PRO AGP
<Feilenfett> So sieht meine xorg.conf aus:
<Feilenfett> >>> Section "Device" "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP" Identifier "Configured Video Device" Driver "radeon" EndSection <<< 
<Feilenfett> Aktuell bleibt Ubuntu im Startbildschirm hängen, bin jetzt grad im Wiederherstellungsmodus und eingeschränkter Darstellung hier on
<Feilenfett> kann mir bitte jemand weiter helfen? Lieben Dank!
<ppq> Feilenfett: benenn testweise mal deine xorg.conf um und starte ohne: "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.alt-backup"
<ppq> Feilenfett: die monitorkonfiguration sollte dann per xrandr machbar sein
<ppq> Feilenfett: übrigens: 10.04 wird nicht mehr allzu lange unterstützt, nur noch bis kommenden monat. es wäre eventuell eine gute idee, 12.04.2 zu installieren - wenn du gnome2-freund bist, wird dir Xubuntu 12.04.2 gefallen
<Feilenfett> vielen Dank für die Info, ich habe mir das mal kopiert.
<Feilenfett> In Bezug auf 12.04 habe ich gelesen, dass man im BIOS was in Bezug auf UEFI einstellen muss. Diese Einstellung kann ich nicht auf diesem board entsprechend einrichten, da es dann doch ne Nummer zu alt dafür ist. Vermutlich.
<koegs> wenn du kein UEFI hast mit dem Board, interessiert das auch nicht :)
<k1l> Feilenfett: nein. wenn du kein efi board hast brauchst du da gar nichts zu ändern
<Feilenfett> ich habe eben noch einen Spezialisten am Telefon, der mir eine xorg.conf geschraubt hat, die Teste ich mal an. Vielen Dank an euch und vielleicht schon bis bald hehe.
<k1l> Feilenfett: eigentlich brauchst du keine xorg.conf
<k1l> Feilenfett: xrandr bzw der ati treiber sollte das regeln können.
<f31n> kann mir hier wer sagen wie ich in gedit snippets triggern kann? irgendwie löscht er mir den inhalt anstatt das was im snippet steht zu reinzuspeichern ...
<exoon> Hat es was mit dem letzten Update zu tun, dass Firefox PDFs jetzt intern anzeigt, oder was läuft bei mir falsch?
<ppq> exogen: ja, neue feuerfüchse können das.
<exoon> hmm, die Subway Gutscheine sind alle schwarz - so kann ich die nicht drucken.  McDonalds geht.
<exoon> naja, generell mochte ich es noch nie, wenn der adobe reader pdfs im Browserfenster anzeigt.
<jokrebel> exoon: Dann musst Du das in Deinen Browsereinstellungen entsprechend festlegen.
<ppq> exoon: sorry, gerade den falschen nick erwischt. du kannst die pdfs auch einfach runterladen, entweder aus dem firefoxeigenen viewer oder per rechtsklick -> speichern unter
<ring0> exoon, kannst ja mal in den ff einstellungen unter applications nach pdf suchen und gucken, ob das verhalten änderbar ist
<exoon> jokrebel, ppq oder wenn man ein Dokument erwischt, das nicht funktioniert, bzw. dass man im eigenen Fenster braucht, kann man oben auf Speichern drücken. Dann kommt der normale Dialog.#
<ppq> ja
<bullgard4>  Ich stecke meine USB-Festplatte ab und stecke sie an. '~$ dmesg | tail | pastebinit gibt aus: paste.ubuntu.com/5599833/ Was ist das für ein Fehler "-110"?
<bekks> Das ist der Fehler "device not accepting address 13", steht ja auch nurunmittelbar davor.
<Balduin> hi, wie kann ich mir bei ubuntu alle abhängigkeiten eines Pakets darstellen lassen?
<robert1> Balduin, in synaptic ist das z.b. möglich
<robert1> Balduin, sieht dann so aus http://www.abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2013cikim.png
<bullgard4> Balduin: "Alle" weiß ich nicht. Aber vielleicht interssiert Dich das: "The utility 'apt-rdepends' can recursively list package dependencies, either forwards or in reverse. It also lists forward build-dependencies. The output format closely resembles that of `apt-cache depends`. As well, it can generate .dot graphs, much like apt-cache in dotty mode." 
<Balduin> bullgard4: Danke das meinte ich
<Guest2> Hi, ich möchte hamachi installieren. Dafür braucht man "lsb". Wenn ich lsb mit "apt-get install lsb" installieren will kommt: Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
<Guest2>  logmein-hamachi : Hängt ab von: lsb-core (>= 3.0) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<Guest2> hat jemand eine fixe Idee?
<robert1> Guest2, und wenn du apt-get install lsb-core eintippst?
<Guest2> robert1: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413877/
<kubine> Title: hamachi › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<fotojunkie> Hallo zusammen,
<robert1> Guest2, Versuchen Sie »apt-get -f install« ohne Angabe eines Pakets
<guschtel_> Hi, kann ich unter Ubuntu ein weiteres Verzeichnis so konfigurieren, dass es wie /etc/cron.d funktioniert? wenn ja, wo muss ich das konfigurieren?
<fotojunkie> Ich habe mal eine Frage rennt bei einem von euch die 10.4 unter gnome3? Bei mir funktioniert Alt+Tab nicht und leider funktionieren auch die Tipps von askubuntu nicht.
<fotojunkie> Also dort wird geraten unter compiz das Advanced Application Switch zu aktivieren. Leider gibt es das nicht wenn ich den compiz-manager installiere
<k1l_> fotojunkie: ubuntu 10.04 und gnome 3?
<fotojunkie> ahh sorry habe mich in der Versionsnummer vertan bzw. das Update verplant bin inzwischen bei Ubuntu 12.10
<fotojunkie> Gnome sollte aber Version 3 sein
<k1l_> jo ok. gnome-shell verwendet aber kein compiz sondern mutter
<fotojunkie> ahh okay hatte den Tipp unter http://askubuntu.com/questions/69776/how-do-i-alt-tab-between-windows-using-gnome-3 versucht
<kubine> Title: 11.10 - How do I "alt-tab" between windows using Gnome 3? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<fotojunkie> kubine: das habe ich versucht aber in dem Compiz-Manager finde ich zum **** nicht die option für die Application Switch
<fotojunkie> Jupp das war's. Wünsche euch noch einen schönen abend. Ich werde definitiv nochmal vorbeischauen..
<Guest2> robert1 da war ich wohl blind danke dir
<robert1> Guest2, gern geschehen
<ring0> kann ich nfs beibringen symbolischen links zu folgen? angenommen es gibt einen ordner a, der in /e/exports auch freigegeben ist, mit einem symlink, der auf einen ordner b außerhalb von ordner a verweist
<bekks> Nein, es gibt keinen Weg das zu tun.,
<ring0> schade aber auch. hast du spontan einen workaround parat bekks?
<bekks>  b auch exportieren.
<sallie27> hi. wo kann ich denn aliases eintragen bei xubuntu? in der bashrc steht was von ~/.bash_aliases, welche noch nicht vorhanden ist. über den befehl alias sehe ich aber komischerweise schon einige einträge... 
<sallie27> z.B. ll='ls -A'
<sallie27> unter alias definitions wird auch auf die .bash_aliases verwiesen, ist auch auskommentiert
<ring0> !alias > sallie27 
<kubine> sallie27: Mit alias definiert man Kurznamen für Befehlsaufrufe, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/alias
<sallie27> das is mir auch klar ^^
<sallie27> ih frag mich nur wo die standard aliases eingetragen sind, kann die nich finden
<sallie27> außerdem frag ich mich ob ich jetzt einfach ne ~/.bash_aliases erstellen kann und von der .bashrc aus drauf verwiesen wird?
<sallie27> ich find die idee ganz gut für die aliases ne extra datei zu haben wegen der übersicht
<bullgard4> sallie27: In .bashrc
<ring0> sallie27, ist doch alles im wiki erklärt :) hast du da überhaupt reingeschaut?
<sallie27> klar hab ich 
<sallie27> aber wo sind die vordefinierten aliases die mir der befehl alias in der shell auflistet?
<bullgard4> sallie27: In .bashrc
<ring0> sallie27, in ~/.bashrc
<sallie27> lol
<sallie27> ich bin auch so blind
<sallie27> oder zu doof mit vim zu suchen :)
<sallie27> thx
<ring0> sallie27, eigene kannst du auch da rein schreiben oder du erstellst dir eine ~/.bash_aliases
<sallie27> wunderbar ^^
<ring0> bekks, joa, dann muss ich aber auch zwei ordner mounten ;)
<Nobody89> Hi leute 
<Nobody89> hat eventuell jemand kurz zeit für mich ? ;) 
<ring0> !frag > Nobody89 
<kubine> Nobody89: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<sallie27> hmm irgendiwe hat source ~/.bash_aliases nicht funktioniert 
<sallie27> jemand ne idee?
<Nobody89> oh okay ;> also ich hab ne SB X-FI Xtreme Audio CA0110-IBG soundkarte , Sound ist alles wunderbar, allerdings funktioniert mein Mikrofon nicht, ich habe schon ALSA mixer ausprobiert aber da tut sich auch nichts 
<sallie27> also das aktualisieren der bash_aliases
<Mundus> HI, habe mir Dropbox heruntergeladen und das Programm wird beim Starten geladen. Ich kann es deaktivieren, in dem ich den Haken seze, gibt es aber auch eine Chance dies in einer Datei zu deaktivieren und wenn, wo? (Ubuntu mit Dropbox)
<sallie27> muss in .profile etwa auch die bash_aliases angegeben werden?
<sallie27> müsste ja eigentlich egal sein
<ring0> sallie27, hast du "source ~/.bashrc" und "source ~/.bash_aliases" ausgeführt? 
<sallie27> jop
<ring0> hast dich mal ausgeloggt?
<sallie27> ich machs auch nochmal zum spass
<sallie27> ooh grad soviele tabs offen ^^
<sallie27> prober ich gleich mal
<sallie27> in der bash_aliases steht nur > alias alpine='pine'
<sallie27> korrekt oder?
<ring0> ohne > ja
<sallie27> ja sollt nur n pfeil sein 
<sallie27> bin gleich wieder da, mal ausloggen
<sallie27> logout hat leider nicht geholfen
<sallie27> afk
<ring0> Mundus, ich fürchte nein
<Mundus> Ok, ist auch kein wirkliches Problem nur ich wollte es gerne wissen...
<DPITTI> Hallo habe folgende Freage.Ich benutze diesen Stick  TerraTec Electronic GmbH Cinergy T RC MKII
<DPITTI>  unter Lubuntu 12,10 jetzt habe Ich das Paket für Fernbedienungen installiert.Haut auch soweit alles hin mit der Fernbedienung.Aber warum klappt die Lautstärke nicht mit der Fernbedienung sondern nur Mute und Tasten 1bis 9.Die Richtige Tasten für Hoch und Runter wollen auch nicht.Weiss jemand ein Rat.Achso das Paket für die Fernbedienug kann Ich auch nicht Starten um eine andere Einstellung zu testen.
<Mundus> Gibt es ein Programm zum Mitschneiden von Streams, wo ich auch eine Suchfunktion nach liedern, o.ä. habe?
<Nobody89> also, falls ihr noch weitere infos braucht außer SB X-FI Xtreme Audio CA0110-IBG müsst ihr mir sagen was ihr braucht ;P
<ring0> Mundus, willst du streams aufnehmen oder nach musik suchen?
<Mundus> Nach Musik suchen und dann das Lied aufnehmen (also legal downloaden ;))
<Mundus> streamripper habe ich gefunden, aber der besitzt keine Suchfunktionalität...
<ring0> Mundus, das wird nix. suchen musst du schon separat
<ring0> !streams_speichern > Mundus
<kubine> Mundus: Informationen zu Streams_speichern finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Streams_speichern
<Mundus> Den Artikel hatte ich gelesen, suchte aber ein Tool/Prog, dass alles für mich erledigt...
<Mundus> Danke und Gute Nacht!
<sallie27> ok hab nur den alias falsch rum eingetragen. weis auch nich was heut los ist :D
<sallie27> läuft.
<ring0> :)
<DPITTI> So jetzt lade Ich sämtliche Pakete runter was mit Fernbedienung zu tun hat. Muss doch möglich sein das das TEil läuft.
<ring0> Nobody89, hast du mit dem alsamixer im terminal nachgeschaut, ob etwas gemutet ist?
<vectory> DPITTI: was hast du denn bidher getan um das ding zu installieren, nur so aus interesse
<DPITTI> Ich habe ein Paket für Fernbedienungen installiert die Bedienung läuft teilweise auch aber nicht alles.
<DPITTI> Das Paket Heisst Infrarot Fernbedienung oder so so steht es Einstellungen.
<ring0> DPITTI, hast du den artikel im wiki dazu mal gelesen?
<DPITTI> Nein habe bisher nix gelesen, Wo finde Ich den?
<ring0> !lirc > DPITTI 
<kubine> DPITTI: Informationen zu Lirc finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lirc
<DPITTI> Danke werde mal gleich gucken ob ich da was finde.
<ring0> DPITTI, interessant dürfte "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc" zur konfiguration von lirc sein
<Nobody89> Ja ring im alsa hab ich schon nachgeschaut das hat nix gebracht, deswegen meine verzweiflung ;P 
<ring0> Nobody89, hast du vielleicht einen hardware-schalter für dein mic?
<Nobody89> Ja aber so doof bin ich nu auch wieder nicht ;D 
<DPITTI> ja mache ich wenn die Pakete installiert wurden.
<ring0> Nobody89, manchmal vergisst man die einfachsten naheliegendsten dinge ;)
<robert1> DPITTI, mit TerraTec Cinergy T USB XXS kann es zu Fehl- bzw. Nicht-Erkennung von Impulsen der Fernbedienung kommen
<Nobody89> is richtig ;> 
<ring0> DPITTI, was installierst du denn jetzt? hattest du lirc nicht schon installiert?
<DPITTI> OK danke Robert werde es versuchen wenn nicht belasse Ich die Bedienung so wie es ist.Hauptsache das ding läuft so.
<DPITTI> Habe Ich jetzt installire Ich Movida und andre Pakete.
<robert1> DPITTI, Abhilfe kann ein eintrag in /etc/modprobe.d/options schaffen
<ring0> DPITTI, einfach wild irgendwas zu installieren, ist meist keine allzu gute idee
<DPITTI> gut das ist richtig kann ja was nicht gebraucht wieder deinstallieren.
<vectory> mal mit dmesg schauen obs probs gibt kann auch nich schaden
<bekks> Lies halt vorher...
<DPITTI> So jetzt kann ich schon mal im Terminal andere Fernbedienungen einstellen.
<DPITTI> Mir fällt grade ein habe noch eine Pci Karte für Tv und Radio drine.Diese Karte taucht auf und wird auch laufen der Cinergy T Stick taucht ja nicht auf.Werde mal sämtliche Usb Einträge Testen.wennes geklappt hat schreibe Ich es hier rein.
<robert1> DPITTI, übrigens USB-IR's von manchen Mainboards (z.B. Intel) werden erst dann erkannt, wenn man einen USB-Hub dazwischen schaltet.
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-10
<robert1> DPITTI, das "werden" muss zwischen übrigens und USB...
<DPITTI> Ok die Fernbedienung läuft zu mindestens jetzt für die Eingebaute TV und Radio Karte. Habe ein Usb Port zwischen den Dvb-t Stick geschaltet und Die Fernbedienung läuft ja auch wenn nicht alles aber erst mal ok. DAnke für eure Hilfe
<maze-m> moinsen
<maze-m> kann mir jemand von euch sagen, wie ich in kde die akkuanzeige so eingestellt bekomme, dass die geschätzte Laufzeit in Minuten angezeigt wird?
<gohst> CR
<gohst> CR
<gohst> CR
<Fuchs> gohst: ja? 
<mnass> moin, wo ist das Paket java-package hin - der sagt das ding hat keinen installationskandidaten
<mnass> sollte es aber für 12.04 geben
<czd> hi, wenn ich mit Clonezilla ein Image auf einer externen Festplatte erstelle, werden dort ja nicht alle Daten überschrieben?
<bullgard4> czd: Nicht unbedingt. Aus Wikipedia: "A particular partition or entire disk can be cloned to another medium. This can be saved as an image file or as a replicated copy of the data."
<czd> "image file" ja, auf diesem zielgerät http://snipurl.com/26kn2hc sind ja auch noch Daten drauf (DOCS und Photos)
<czd> bullgard4 bild ist aus der original dokumentation http://snipurl.com/26kn3bt
<kubine> Title: Save disk image (at snipurl.com)
<bullgard4> czlIch hab da meine Schwierigkeiten mit diesem chinesischen Englisch. -- Mein Rat: Nimm zum Lösen Deiner Aufgabe ein anderes Werkzeug, das besser dolumentiert ist.
<czd> bullgard4 ok, will nur sicher sein, da viele wichtigen daten auf der festplatte sind
<bekks> czd: Was genau hast Du vor?
<czd> bekks ein image auf eine externe festplatte erstellen
<bekks> czd: Und was ist das Problem daran?
<bullgard4> czd:  Natürlich, das ist das wichtigste.
<czd> bekks will sicher sein, dass keine daten auf der ext. festplatte überschrieben werden
<bekks> czd: Das hängt einfach nur davon ab, was du da genau tust.
<bekks> czd: Wenn du ein image file als Ziel wählst, und nicht die gesamte Platte, dann wird da auch nur eine Datei erstellt.
<bekks> Und wenn Du wichtige Daten hast, die du nicht verlieren willst - dann sichere Sie.
<czd> auf dieser festplatte http://snipurl.com/26kn2hc sind ja auch noch Daten drauf (DOCS und Photos) die bleiben ja erhalten?
<maze-m> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich in kde die akkuzustandsanzeige so eingestellt bekomme, dass die geschätzte Zeit angezeigt wird, welche der Akku noch bis zur vollständigen Entladung hat?
<jokrebel> maze-m: Trifft dies auf Dich zu? https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/896533
<kubine> Title: Bug #896533 “In KDE 4.7.3 battery monitor ignores “showRemaining...” : Bugs : Kubuntu PPA (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> maze-m: oder https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290578
<kubine> Title: Bug 290578 Battery monitor does not indicate remaining battery time (at bugs.kde.org)
<jokrebel> maze-m: Und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KDE_Energieverwaltung könnte da auch einen Blick wert sein und weiterführende Links enthalten.
<kubine> Title: KDE Energieverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<maze-m> jokrebel: das Erste sieht schonmal gut aus :) 
<maze-m> jokrebel: aber ich kann das nicht in KDE direkt einstellen, oder?
<maze-m> jokrebel: ach, scheint ja über "showRemainingTime=true" zu gehen ^^
<jokrebel> maze-m: Da ich kein Gerät mit Akku UND KDE hier hab kann ich da leider nur mutmaßen.
<maze-m> jokrebel: okay :)
<maze-m> jokrebel: gibt's hier ansonsten nen deutschen KDE-Channel :)?
<sdx23> maze-m: es gibt #kubuntu-de mitunter
<apollo13> einen englischen gäbe es sonst sicherlich ;)
<maze-m> okay, danke euch erstmal :)! dann versuch ich da mal mein Glück
<outcast> Hallo, wenn ich mit compiz config das standardplacement eines bestimmten Programmes anpassen moechte, muss ich irgend etwas bestimmtes beachten? zb compiz Neustart. Denn egal fuer welches Fenster ich eine Regel erstelle, es aendert sich nichts . ich benutze 12.10
<outcast> also ich meine das windowplacement, nicht das programmplacement
<outcast> im compizConfig unter Window Mangement > Place Windows > Fixed Window Placement
<nobody89> Morgen leute, ich komm nochmal vorbei heute weil ich immernoch keine lösung für mein Microphone gefunden habe unter Ubuntu 12.10 und der soundkarte SB X-FI Xtreme Audio CA0110-IBG 
<jokrebel> nobody89: Alsamixer schon kontolliert?
<jokrebel> +r
<nobody89> ich hab gnome-alsa mischpult drauf ja aber ich weiß nicht was ich da kontrollieren soll, ich hab aufjedenfall schonmal reingeschaut aber konnt nix falsches erkennen
<jokrebel> nobody89: Im Terminal "alsamixer" aufrufen und nachschaun ob es zB. nicht nur einfach gemuted ist (dann steht da unten MM)
<nobody89> als standard gerät steht meine HDA ATI SB drin  mit Realtek ALC892
<nobody89> aber das is ja nicht die soundkarte ^
<nobody89> soundkarte auswählen zeigt mir an HDA ATI SB , HD-Audio Generic und HDA Creative 
<jokrebel> nobody89: Hast Du mehrere Soundkarten? Was sagen lsusb und lspci darüber?
<nobody89> ich hab eigentlich nur eine soundkarte ;> 
<nobody89> 07:00.0 Audio device: Creative Labs [SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio] CA0110-IBG
<nobody89> lsusb zeigt nur peripherie an 
<nobody89> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<jokrebel> nobody89: Das sind doch aber zwei verschiedene. 
<nobody89> waren auch zwei einträge 
<jokrebel> nobody89: Also sind da wohl doch 2 AudioDevices vorhanden. Ist das ein Desktop? Mit ner nachgerüsteten Karte?
<nobody89> is richtig ja 
<nobody89> Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H board mit Creative X-FI karte
<jokrebel> nobody89: Und es gibt da auch eine "Onboard" die Du aber nicht nutzen willst? Vielleicht gibt es im BIOS die Möglichkeit die Onboard zu deaktivieren.
<nobody89> ich wollt eigentlich nur das mein Mikro funktioniert ;P 
<nobody89> sound geht ja super 
<jokrebel> nobody89: Vielleicht wird ja für das Micro die "andere" genutzt? Wenigstens mal den anderen MIC-Eingang getestet?
<jokrebel> Und das Micro ist in Ordnung?
<nobody89> das micro is inordnung ja 
<jokrebel> …und die andere Frage…
<nobody89> ich hab nen NZXT phantom case und benutze den eingang oben drauf den ich ja innendrin weitergeleitet habe was unter windows normal funktioniert hat immer ^
<jokrebel> das sagt mir nichts.
<nobody89> ich meine , ich hab ja die soundkarte drin aufm mainboard, und die is verkabelt damit die eingänge vorne am pc genutzt werden
<nobody89> also nicht die hinten am pc 
<jokrebel> nobody89: Keine Ahnung wie da was bei Dir "verkabelt" ist. Hast Du nun die andere Buchse mal probiert; Ja oder Nein oder hab kein Bock zu …
<nobody89> Ich sag ja nur das es mit der buchse nichts zu tun hat , da es in windows funktioniert auf dem selben pc 
<jokrebel> Wenn ich mehrere Soundkarten und noch mehr (front und back) Eingänge habe, kann das schon von OS zu OS unterschiedlich angesteuert werden. *seufz*
<nobody89> welche info is denn benötigt damit man klar durchsieht ;P 
<jokrebel> nobody89: Da Alsamixer von Soundkarte zu Soundkarte anders aussieht und Du ja anscheinend auch noch 2 verbaut hast und die OnBoard vielleicht nicht deaktiviert… sorry - Sound ist auch ohne die Bereitwilligkeit gewissen Sachen zu testen und zu überprüfen schon komplex genug.
<nobody89> die bereitwilligkeit sachen zu testen besteht ja ich sag nur das ich nix testen muss was ich schon weiß ;D 
<jokrebel> nobody89: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundsystem - zB. …und Du willst weder die BIOS-Einstellungen bezüglich der (nichtbenutzten?) OnBoardKarte überprüfen, noch willst Du das Microfon mal am anderen Eingang ausprobieren…
<kubine> Title: Soundsystem › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nobody89> das problem is nicht das ich nicht im bios was ändern würde 
<nobody89> ich kann nur einfach nicht ins bios 
<nobody89> da meine USB Tastatur erst hochfährt wenn ich im OS bin
<nobody89> und selbst der ps2 adapter bringt da nichts 
<nobody89> ok die eingänge auf der rückseite gehen auch nicht 
<gr81> hallo, ich vermisse in Eclipse den Marketplace, um das "subclipse" plugin zu installieren. was muss ich tun um das zu installieren?
<ring0> gr81, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Eclipse#Subclipse
<kubine> Title: Eclipse › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> gr81: Hab da zwar keine Ahnung davon, ein paar Sekunden Googlen brachten mich aber vermutlich auf den Richtigen Pfad: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Eclipse#Subclipse
<gr81> ja hab ich schon gelesen... die Installationshinweise sind aber igw wenig hilfreich.
<gr81> genau so wenig wie das hier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseSubversion#Installing_Subclipse
<kubine> Title: EclipseSubversion - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<gr81> ich kann da einfach nichts auswählen
<gr81> bei Schritt 3 hakt es quasi
<gr81> http://s1.directupload.net/images/130310/hhobmopa.png
<gr81> da kann ich Enter drücken so oft ich will, es passiert nichts.
<ring0> probier mal nur eine url anzugeben, nicht zwei
<ring0> also, nur die mit …/update
<gr81> ich habs genau so gemacht wie es auf der ubuntu.com seite stand... wenn ich nur die URL eingebe, wird das auto-vervollständigt zu dem was jetzt dort steht.
<gr81> ganz am anfang  wurde da mal was angezeigt... dann hatte sich eclipse jedoch aufgehängt.
<ring0> ich probier das gleich mal. machst du das in 12.04 oder 12.10?
<gr81> 12.10
<ring0> eclipse hast du normal aus den ubuntu-paketquellen installiert?
<gr81> ja.
<ring0> gr81, es lädt :)
<gr81> ja, kenn ich :D
<gr81> danke für die Mühe schonmal
<ring0> gr81, gern
<ring0> gr81, also, hier hat das hinzufügen astrein geklappt
<ring0> gr81, hab "http://subclipse.tigris.org/update" eingegeben und auf add geklickt. anschließend konnte ich einen namen dafür vergeben. danach wurde die quelle geladen und subclipse plugin stand darin zur verfügung
<gr81> ring0: ok hab den .eclipse ordner gelöscht, jetzt geht's. merkwürdig mal wieder, aber danke für deine Hilfe
<ring0> gr81, kein problem
<ring0> hauptsache es läuft
<gr81> genau
<jokrebel> gerade nach einem fehlgeschlagenem Bootversuch kann es vorkommen, das Grub nicht selbständig startet (der Countdown für den Start erscheint nicht). Gibt es Abhilfe?
<sele> hi :)
<sele> leute weis jemand was mit den proxy einstellungen bei transmission in 12.10 passiert ist?
<sele> wo kann ich die Adresse für den Proxy einstellen?
<koegs> jokrebel: das kriegt man einfach mit googlen hin
<jokrebel> koegs: Dann fehlen mir wohl die richtigen Buzzwörter dafür…
<koegs> grub2 und countdown hattest du ja schon selber genannt, dann vielleicht noch boot und error ;-)
<koegs> jokrebel: gefunden?
<jokrebel> koegs: Nehm mal an dass da "GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=" zuständig ist. Danke für den Hint.
<koegs> jokrebel: korrekt, alternativ hätte man noch die /etc/grub/00_header anpassen können, aber so ist es sauberer
<jokrebel> koegs: GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=30 …wär dann 30 Sekunden wie bei GRUB_TIMEOUT=?
<koegs> jokrebel: ich denke, so liest sich das zumindest in der 00_header
<jokrebel> koegs: Na zumindest bootet er damit weierhin. Mal schaun was beim nächsten Bootfehler anschließend passiert.
<jokrebel> +t
<daswort> LibreOffice 4.0 + Doc-Datei: "Dieser Bereich ist schreibgeschützt und kann nicht verändert werden" Wie deaktiviert man das? Es handelt sich um ein Formular, das wegen des Makros nicht funktioniert.
<Rochvellon> daswort> in 3.6 müsste das unter format - bereiche einzustellen sein
<daswort> Das ist ausgegraut :( Rochvellon 
<Rochvellon> daswort> probier dann mal bearbeiten - änderungen 
<jokrebel> daswort: Hast Du da vielleicht ein schreibgeschütztes Dokument geöffnet? Da müsstest Du dann erstmal ein Kopie abspeichern und die dann laden und öffnen.
<daswort> Nein. Würde sonst in der Titelleiste stehen
<PBeck> daswort: kannst es in word nochmal öffnen und neu speichern?
<PBeck> hatte auch mal ein dokument das nicht aktiv geschützt war aber beim bearbeiten in lo richtig probleme gemacht
<PBeck> hat
<PBeck> vielleicht hilft in lo neuspeichern schon
<daswort> Juhu LO stürzt ab
<daswort> PBeck~ Nein, auch nach odt übernimmt er das mit den geschützten Feldern.
<daswort> ARGHHH LO ist wieder abgestützt. Ich ist wohl einfacher das Dokument einfach nachzubilden.
<daswort> s/Ich/Es
<daswort> Meine Rache für das Dokument: In Gimp geöffnet und als PDF-Exportiert. Also ist es nur noch ein großes Bild :P
<PBeck> daswort: http://de.openoffice.info/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=9919
<kubine> Title: OpenOffice.info Thema anzeigen - Geschützter Bereich geht nicht weg (at de.openoffice.info)
<PBeck> daswort: http://www.oooforum.de/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=11801
<kubine> Title: OpenOffice.info Thema anzeigen - Dokumentenschutz aufheben (at www.oooforum.de)
<PBeck> daswort: ich meine damals auch gelesen zu haben, dass es da mal einen bug gab
<PBeck> daswort: bei mir hats dann nach mehrmaligem hin und her funktioniert
<PBeck> also nochmal in word geöffnet, etc.
<PBeck> in dem letzten thread steht z. B. drin das oo 3.2 einen versteckten geschützten bereich angezeigt hat - lo 3.5 aber nicht
<daswort> Danke PBeck 
<daswort> Gut dass ich damit durch bin.
<daswort> Eine weitere Frage: Wenn etwas aus der fstab nicht anwesend ist, wird doch bei `default` nicht gestoppt oder? Wie heißt die Option die dafür sorgt dass nicht gestartet wird wenn etwas nicht anwesend ist?
<daswort> Ich dachte nofail, aber das macht ja genau das Gegenteil
<itu>   hallali
<mgolisch> huhu
<itu> wie starte ich den ssh-dämon auf Live-CD 12.04 ?
<mgolisch> ist ssh installiert?
<jokrebel> itu: Da must Du ssh erst nachinstallieren
<mgolisch> installiers einfach dann sollte er das automatisch starten normal
<itu> hm, ok
<jokrebel> IIRC "sudo apt-get install openssh-sever
<jokrebel> server
<itu> ja, danke
<itu> ist zwar doof, aber wenn ich mirs gut einrichte noch praktikabel^
<itu> und wie starten?
<itu> installiert ist er
<itu> hm
<k1l_> der sollte sofort laufen
<k1l_> ansonsten noch die config anpassen und dann mit "sudo service ssh restart"
<itu> nmap sieht nichts
<itu> nee, geht nicht
<itu> reload ssh geht auch nicht , beides 'Unknown Job'
<k1l_> dann zeig mal die ganzen befehle samt output in nen pastebin
<itu> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413887/
<k1l_> ps ax | grep sshd  # um zu gucken ob er läuft
<itu> nö
<k1l_> und rootaccount unter ubuntu ist immer eine mögliche fehlerquellen. besser mit dem useraccount arbeiten
<itu> nur ssh-agent zu sehen
<k1l_> was sagt: dpkg -l openssh-server
<itu> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413892/
<itu> hm
<k1l_> siehste: ich tippe auf root acc
<mgolisch> er sagt ja er findet das den upstart job nicht
<itu> ändert sich nix bei den startbefehlen
<k1l_> itu: mach mal: sudo initctl reload-configuration
<mgolisch> dann gehts
<mgolisch> :)
<k1l_> und dann ein: sudo service ssh start
<mgolisch> er hat wohl nicht geschnallt das er diesen neuen upstartjob installiert hat
<itu> jupp
<itu> sieht gut aus
<itu> jetzt noch ein passwort ich werde drin sein
 * itu dankt
 * itu verteilt pfefferminzbonbons im chat
<k1l_> :)
<ring0> wenn ich mehr scrollback im tty haben möchte, muss ich zwangsweise einen framebuffer (wie uvesafb) nutzen oder geht das auch anders?
<ring0> es sieht ganz nach framebuffer aus :)
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-03
<LupusE> g'morgen
<stevieh> mist, ich sehe gerade, dass ich  - wohl vor einigen Jahren schon - aus Versehen ein paar Bilder gelöscht hab...
<stevieh> ich sollte doch mal was in Richtung historischer Backups machen...
<RedNifre> Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen :)
<RedNifre> Ich liebe die Fenster-Funktion "Immer im Vordergrund" und nutze sie für den Android-Emulator, damit er vor der IDE erscheint. Allerdings verschwindet die Einstellung, wenn ich den Emulator neu starte (neues Fenster). Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, einzustellen, dass bestimmte Fenster-Arten per Default im Vordergrund sind?
<stevieh> es gab da mal was für gnome 2, aber a erinner ich mich nicht mehr dran, wie es heisst und b weiss ich nicht, ob das für gnome 3 noch geht.
<stevieh> ah, devilspie
<tuxflo> ja devilspie kann das, man muss sich jedoch erstmal in die config reinfitzen...
<RedNifre> hm, wie schwierig ist das für eine einzige Fenster-Art? In Minuten?
<tuxflo> maximal 5, musst nur den richtigen identifier für das Fenster rausbekommen, steht aber im wiki beschrieben
<RedNifre> Gut, das motiviert mich ausreichend, danke :) Ich probier's mal.
<RedNifre> ...oder doch lieber wenn feierabend ist, deadline und so.
<RedNifre> Aber die Wiki-Seite ist schon mal sehr vielversprechend. Das GUI-Tool startet zwar nicht, aber die Config sieht verständlich aus.
<RedNifre> Bin dann mal wieder weg, frohes schaffen :)
<tuorwork> hi, was bedeutet die erstel zeile der /etc/resolv.conf 'search ....' und was sollte man da eintragen?
<jokrebel_> tuorwork: Also bei mir steht hinter search der local domain name meines Routers 
<tuxflo> tuorwork: soweit ich weiß wird dort immer automatisch der DNS Server deines Netzwerkes eingetragen. Ich glaube nicht das du die Datei manuell editieren willst...
<jokrebel_> dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich das _nicht_ manuell dort eingetragen habe.
<geser> tuorwork: hinter search stehen die Domainnamen, die probiert werden sollen, wenn du eine Namensauflösung ohne Domain machst (siehe auch die Manpage zu resolv.conf)
<geser> aus foobar wird dann versucht foobar.domain.com, dann foobar.domain2.com, usw. (vorausgesetztd dort sind mehrere Domains aufgelistet) aufzulösen
<tuorwork> tuxflo: jokrebel_: geser: oh ok. thx! 
<_moep_> sagt mal mit was kann man pdfs bearbeiten? zum Bleistift teile schwärzen
<geser> hmm, PDFs sind nicht wirklich zur Bearbeitung gedacht
<geser> und vor allem beim Schwärzen willst du vermutlich sicher sein, dass das schwärzen nicht nur eine überlagerte schwarze Box ist, die wieder entfernt werden kann
<_moep_> ja das kenn ich alles^^
<_moep_> mit adobe pro geht so nen export von dem bild in der datei
<_moep_> und dann weiß/schwarz machen
<_moep_> aber unter $linux ka
<dadrc> xournal kann sowas
<dadrc> wobei ich da nicht garantieren möchte, dass das nicht am Ende nur eine Box darüber ist
<tuxflo> cabaret stage kann sowas auch http://www.cabaret-solutions.com/faq/55
<tuxflo> dort können auch einfach textelemente aus dem pdf entfernt werden (anklicken entf drücken, fertig)
<_moep_> hm gimp kann es importieren
<_moep_> wie ging das da gleich
<jokrebel_> wenn man sicher gehn will: Screenshot von geschwärztem PDF anfertigen und das dann neu abspeichern.
<_moep_> ich hab ja gimp auf und will das grad tun nur ka mehr wie man den pinsel dazu bekommt
<xXJonasXx> hi
<xXJonasXx> Ich komme nicht weiter mit initscripts
<xXJonasXx> Kann mir da eventuell jemand Helfen=
<jokrebel_> xXJonasXx: Möglicherweise wenn Du präzieser geworden bist.
<xXJonasXx> Ja ich wollte das Problem noch erläutern
<xXJonasXx> Ich habe ein kleines Init-Script geschrieben, moment ich stell es mal hoch
<xXJonasXx> http://0bin.net/paste/7QiTI9F2qw5aMQUA#vU6gQ144D1UndZkYRw4rACXyeKfzK/xNlBy6iAJybl4=
<xXJonasXx> Ich habe auch update-rc.d scriptname defaults ausgeführt
<xXJonasXx> Und hat das Script auch in die Runlevel eingetragen
<xXJonasXx> Nur wird es beim Start-Up nicht ausgeführt
<xXJonasXx> Das Script führt ein Python-Script aus was sich in der anderen Datei verbirgt, Status wird auch Ordnungsgemäß zurückgegeben
<xXJonasXx> So ich hoffe die erläuterung reicht aus ...
<bekks> xXJonasXx: Welches Ubuntu verwendest Du?
<xreal> Wie kann ich per Script die Tastatur in der Konsole auf de_DE stellen?
<bekks> loadkeys de
<xreal> bekks: danke
<xXJonasXx> Naja es ist nicht wirklich ubuntu, wollte hier nur mal nachfragen ...
<xXJonasXx> Ich nutze Raspbian
<xXJonasXx> Ich weis etwas falscher Channel
<xXJonasXx> Aber ich hatte nix bessers Deutsches
<FxMr> Ich habe ein Problem mit fehlenden Schreibrechten; Wenn ich eine truecrypt-verschlüsselte Festplatte mit nfts-Dateisystem mounte (mount-optionen: uid=username,gid=users) bekomme ich immer nur Leserechte. Was kann ich tun?
<subz3r0> FxMr: ich vermute mal du mountest sie im terminal?
<subz3r0> du benötigst root rechte um sie einzubinden
<subz3r0> auch mit der gui wird erst nach dem pass gefragt für das volume, danach musste noch das root pass eingeben
<FxMr> nein mit der truecrypt-oberfläche, truecrypt ist in der sudoers freigeschaltet. Außerdem kann ich ja (allerdings nur lesend) mounten. Wenn das ein Problem mit fehlenden rottrechten wäre dürfte ja nichtmal das funktionieren
<bekks> Graphische Applikationen haben in der /etc/sudoers genau nichts zu suchen.
<bekks> Das Problem ist, dass man sich dadurch Zugriffsrechte deutlich versauen kann, weil z.B. die X authorities nicht beachtet werden.
<subz3r0> *signed*
<subz3r0> habe selbst ne pladde die noch nfts hat und tc encrypted ist. noch nie probleme mit den rechten gehabt
<subz3r0> sicher, dass du sie nicht mit read online gemountet hast?
<FxMr> Ich hab jetzt die truecrypt-oberfkäche mit kdesu gestartet und die festplatte gemountet (uid="username",gid=users), genau das gleiche problem
<subz3r0> mount -> options -> "mount volume as read-only"
<subz3r0> truecrypt oberfläche mit kdesu? hmm?
<subz3r0> für was?
<subz3r0> und für was uid=username, gid=username?
<FxMr> uid=meinname,gid=users um besitzer der partition zu werden, also schreibrechte zu bekommen
<bekks> Dadurch kriegt man keine Schreibrechte. Damit setzt man Besitzer und Gruppe.
<subz3r0> und wo kann man das bitte bei der tc gui einstellen?
<FxMr> mount -> options
<subz3r0> die tc gui braucht "keine" root rechte
<subz3r0> du meinst mount -> options -> mount options?
<FxMr> ja
<subz3r0> normal jucken linux die ntfs berechtigungen nicht. für was also uid und gid? die kennt ntfs nicht
<FxMr> naja auch wenn ichs weglasse bleibt das problem bestehen, das war nur mein versuch das problem evt. zu lösen
<FxMr> nur kann man damit zB truecrypt mit kdesu starten und dann die partition nur für den normalen user sichtbar machen
<bekks> Man braucht kein kdesu für die GUI.
<subz3r0> unter den options kannst du zb utf8 eintragen. so dass keine probleme mit umlauten etc auftreten
<subz3r0> selbst im tc manual finde ich nix zu uid=user ....
<subz3r0> ob container oder komplette parition is wurst. Einfach slot auswählen, dann select device/file, auf mount pass fürs volume eingeben, danach fragt er dich nach dem root passwort. normal solltes du dann komplette rechte haben
<subz3r0> es sei denn, du hast dir da was verbastelt
<FxMr> fehler gefunden, ntfs-3g hat gefehlt :)
<subz3r0> hmm?
<subz3r0> selbst das brauchst du nicht bei der gui. 
<subz3r0> erkennt er automatisch. den zusatz nimmste eigentlich nur im terminal
<FxMr> braucht man aber für schreibrechte auf ntfs
<bekks> Ohne ntfs-3g wird das ntfs kernel modul verwendet, und dort ist r/w abgeschaltet. :)
<subz3r0> nöö
<subz3r0> wenn man ne normale ntfs parition mounten will die nicht crypted is... okay... aber bei tc braucht man das nicht
<subz3r0> einfach auswählen des/der containers/parition und mounten... das wars
<bekks> Woher kommt denn dann bei tc ein Treiber, der NTFS auch schreibend kann? In TC ist kein solcher Treiber vorhanden.
<subz3r0> bekks: weil tc das automatisch macht? da muss man nix eintragen
<subz3r0> und vor allem wo soll man das den eintragen?
<bekks> Und woher kann TC NTFS? Ohne Treiber gar nicht. Und Treiber heisst "kernel modul" oder "ntfs-3g".
<subz3r0> glaub wir reden aneinander vorbei. ich bin bei mount options... nicht bei kernel modulen
<subz3r0> ausserdem, wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist der standardmäßig in ubuntu enthalten. zumindest musste ich ihn noch nie nachinstallen...
<subz3r0> ntfs funktionierte hier immer out of the box
<bekks> Die Ubuntukernelconfig sieht so aus: # CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set
<subz3r0> s.o :)
<bekks> Daher ist ntfs-3g per default drauf, weil das NTFS r/w kann.
<bekks> Ergo: ohne ntfs-3g nix r/w.
<subz3r0> sagte ich was anderes?
<subz3r0> wir waren vorher bei den mount optionen von truecrypt. und da kann man nirgends ntfs-3g einstellen
<bekks> Was ja auch niemand wollte :)
<_moep_> ENTFS is doof^^
<subz3r0> und zudem ist es wie du sagtest, ntfs-3g ist standardmäßig drauf. also lag es am system des delinquenten :P
<bekks> So isses.
<subz3r0> also nochmal tc(aka trucrypt) mount optionen != ntfs-3g :D
<subz3r0> +e
<subz3r0> ne standard ubuntu installation hat FxMr somit immerhin nicht.
<subz3r0> aber da wir gerade dabei sind....
<subz3r0> wie viel platz brauche ich wohl auf / für das upgrade von 12.04 auf 14.04lts? :>
<subz3r0> meine mich zu erinnern, dass es so um die 4 gigs sein müssen?
<jokrebel_> subz3r0: Also meine 14.04-Installation belegt 20GB auf seiner Partition. Und die war vorher einmal ein 13.04 wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
<bekks> Hmm, ich hab gerade mal 11G 14.04 :P
<waldemar> hallo, ich benutze ubuntu 13.10  64bit. Meine externe festplatte wird nichtmehr von meinem pc erkannt und wenn ich gparted starte, dann hängt es scheinbar ewig im Zustand "Alle Laufwerke werden abgefragt"
<ring0> ich würde mal /var/log/syslog oder messages beim anschließen der festplatte nachsehen
<BlackMage> Hat die Festplatte ausreichend Strom? Wie lange hast du denn gewartet?
<waldemar> also sie hat heute mittag noch am laptop funktioniert, ich habe etwa 15 minuten bei gparted gewarted
<waldemar> wenn die festplatte weg ist, dann zeigt gparted nach einer sekunde die anderen partitionen an
<ring0> waldemar, hast du mal in die logdateien geguckt?
<BlackMage> Zeigt "cfdisk /dev/sdX" auch nichts an?
<waldemar> ring0: das steht da drin nach dem anstecken : http://pastebin.com/NCbeW8mn
<waldemar> BlackMage: cfdisk scheint auch nichts zu machen, es ist wie bei gparted, keine weitere reaktion
<waldemar> also wenn ich es mit sudo starte
<hdp> Festplattendefekt. Reicht die Platte die smart Daten durch?
<waldemar> ohne kommt: Fataler Fehler: Konnte nicht auf die Festplatte zugreifen
<waldemar> hdp: wie kann ich das denn rausfinden?
<hdp> Programm zum auslesen von smart starten, wenn die Platte es unterstuetzt, werden die Werte anzeigt.
<ring0> bei "I/O error" würde ich auch richtung hardwaredefekt tendieren
<waldemar> hm schade
<ring0> hast du dir mal die smart werte angesehen?
<waldemar> ja also smartmontools liefert:
<waldemar> Smartctl open device: /dev/sdb failed: No such device
<ring0> das natürlich doof
<waldemar> hm ich habe nochmal in /dev/ nachgesehen, da war sdb nicht mehr angezeigt, dann habe ich das usb kabel rausgezogen und wieder rein, worauf sdb wieder in /dev/ aufgetaucht ist
<ring0> dann versuch jetzt doch nochmal smartctl
<waldemar> und sudo smartctl -s on /dev/sdb hängt nun auch, wie alle anderen programme
<waldemar> passiert einfach nichts 
<ring0> kannst du die festplatte ausbauen und per sata/ide anschließen?
<waldemar> nein, die platte ist erst drei tage alt, ich möchte die gewährleistung nicht riskieren
<hdp> Dann tausch sie wegen Defekts um.
<waldemar> Die Daten darauf sind mir auch nicht so wichtig, werde sie nun wahrscheinlich eintauschen müssen
<ring0> so siehts aus
<waldemar> ich habe allerdings schon sensible daten darauf, die nicht von irgendwelchen servicemitarbeitern ausgelesen werden sollten
<waldemar> also wichtig sind die daten deswegen nicht, weil ich die originaldaten noch auf dem rechner habt
<waldemar> e
<waldemar> ok, danke an alle und guten abend euch
<Guest96708> guten abend.
<winnie_> kann mir gerade vielleicht jemand einen tipp geben wie ich herausbekomme was der jbd2 im moment macht?
<winnie_> der verursacht seit ein paar tagen massive io aktivitäten was in hohem iowait resultiert und den kompletten server lahm legt
<bekks> Der jbd2 hat hohen IO wait? Dann gehts der Platte tendeziell eher sehr schlecht.
<winnie_> sehr hoch
<bekks> Dann würde ich mir mal die Platten genauer ansehen.
<winnie_> gestern ging bspw. gar nicht mehr auf dem server, das forum war nicht nutzbarfast durchgängig 
<winnie_> ups.
<winnie_> in iotop war jdb2 durchgehen mit 65-75% io zu sehen
<winnie_> mysql mit etwa 20-35%
<winnie_> komme leider nicht an die hddd daten. evtl. felht mir da know how
<bekks> dmesg
<bekks> smartctl
<bekks> vmstat und sar
<winnie_> danke für die tipps, funktionieren die tools in einer vm auf einem esxi?
<bekks> Nö, da macht das alles natürlich keinerlei Sinn.
<winnie_> im esxi werdend ie platten nicht richtig erkannt, kann keinen status abrufen und im hp ilo auch nicht :(
<winnie_> muss ich wohl den support einschalten
<bekks> Ja, dann solltest du mal deinen ESX Admin fragen.
<winnie_> ich bin der esxi admin, wenn man so will. hab meinen kumpel hier gehabt der ist auf der arbeit esx admin und kennt sich damit gut aus, aber er meinte auch da fehlen die daten im vsphere client. und im ilo management sieht man ja auch nichts. sehr komisch. da muss ich mich wohl an den hoster wenden
<bekks> Solltest du.
<bekks> Das ist nämlich kein Ubuntuproblem.
<winnie_> und ein logfile oder irgendwas gibt es da auch nicht? wo man sieht ob gerade gesynct wird oder was der prozess halt so tut
<bekks> Natürlich gibt es das - aber das hier ist kein ESX support.
<bekks> winnie_: Was deine VM tut ist völlig egal, wenn schon der ESX host IO Probleme hat.
<winnie_> ja ok danke. ich hör ja schon auf mit dem thema esxi
<winnie_> ich sehe halt weder über dmesg oder im syslog irgendwelche meldungen die darauf hinweisen, dass da was im busch ist
<winnie_> ok, alles klar. will auch nicht weiter nerven. ;)
<winnie_> danke dir bekks 
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-04
<dreamon> Hier fließen immer ca. 8kb im Netzwerk. Kommend und gehend. Wie finde ich raus wer den Traffic verursacht? Die üblichen bekannten hab ich schon beendet. Trotzdem läufts noch fleißig
<doev> ist der Artikel noch aktuell? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron
<doev> in meiner Crontab kommt eine User-Spalte vor, im Artikel nicht.
<doev> Außerdem, seit wann ist am Ende der fstab eine Leerzeile notwendig?
<doev> ok, hätte weiter lesen sollen.
<doev> ändert aber nichts daran, dass der neue Cronjob nicht gestartet wird. Skript funktioniert manuell, Rechte stimmen, startet trotzdem nicht automatisch.
<geser> doev: die globale crontab hat eine User-Spalte, die Benutzer-crontabs haben keine
<doev> geser, ja, aber wenn ich in der globalen Tabellen einen User eintrage, dann schreibt er "user" not found ins logfile.
<geser> kanst du den crontab-Eintrag mal zeigen?
<doev> geser, "36  8    * * *   root    touch /Backup/test >> /tmp/log 2>&1"    .... /tmp/log enthält: /bin/sh: 1: root: not found
<doev> lasse ich das "root" weg, dann bleibt das logfile leer und touch legt die Datei an.
<geser> hast du diesen Eintrag in die /etc/crontab reingepackt oder per "crontab -e"?
<doev> crontab -e
<doev> komischer weise steht aber in der /etc/crontab nichts drin
<doev> also nur das, was original in der Datei war.
<dadrc> crontab -e editiert auch nicht die /etc/crontab
<dadrc> crontab -e ist der crontab für den jeweiligen Nutzer
<dadrc> Wenn du das mit sudo machst, also für root
<dadrc> deshalb klappt das auch mit dem "root" nicht, weil das in den user-crontabs nicht vorgesehen ist
<dakira> wie krieg ich in der prozessliste das volle kommando angezeigt? "ps -ef" funktioniert bei fast allem, aber einige einträge zeigen bspw. einfach nur "[perl]" als kommando..
<doev> macht sinn, und wenn ich "crontab -e" mal auf meinem System ausprobiere, sind dort auch keine Einträge mit "user" drin. sprich, Ich danke meinem Vorgänger.
<doev> sieht so aus, als wäre dort die /etc/crontab in die lokale crontab des users kopiert worden.
<dadrc> nich so sinnvoll.
<geser> dakira: [ ] bei Prozessen kenne ich eher nur bei Kernelprozessen
<dakira> geser: bracket war das stichwort. die manpage sagt der name wird in brackets angezeigt, wenn die argumente für ps nicht auffindbar sind.
<xreal> Hat jemand eine Idee, wieso der Installier die Files zwar findet, aber nicht laden kann (no access im Logfile): d-i preseed/late_command string in-target dpkg -i /cdrom/pool/extras/*.deb
<jokrebel> was versuchst Du da grade wie zu tun?
<tuxflo> Wie kann ich auf einem nicht an das Internet angebundenen Rechner VLC inklisive aller Abhängigkeiten installieren?
<tuxflo> (wollte es via apt-get install -d versuchen, jedoch haben der Rechner an dem Internet verfügbar ist und der auf den es frauf soll unterschiedliche Architekturen...)
<dadrc> tuxflo, `apt-get --print-uris install vlc` gibt eine Liste mit Links zu allen Paketen aus, die du brauchst
<dadrc> Die dann woanders runterladen, in einen Ordner packen und mit `sudo dpkg -i *.deb` installieren
<tuxflo> ok die Liste zeigt es mir an, also muss ich die einzelenen deb's jetzt alle einzeln von packages.ubuntu.com laden?
<tuxflo> das sind ziemlich viele, drum frag ich...
<dadrc> Ja, aber es hindert dich ja niemand daran, das mit 'nem Skript zu machen :)
<dadrc> wget hat zB die Option -i, damit kann man eine Textdatei mit Links angeben
<dadrc> `apt-get --print-uris install vlc | awk '/http/ {print $1}' | tr -d "'" > liste.txt`; `wget -i liste.txt`; `dpkg -i *.deb`
<stevieh1> *bow*
<tuxflo> ähm und wo trage ich da jetzt eine downloadseite ein? bzw woher nimmt awk das $1?
<dadrc> Von stdin
<dadrc> Das sind 3 Befehle, jeweils getrennt durch das ;
<dadrc> `apt-get --print-uris install vlc | awk '/http/ {print $1}' | tr -d "'" > liste.txt` erstellt eine Datei namens liste.txt, die kannst du auf einen Rechner mit Internet kopieren
<dadrc> Da dann mit `wget -i liste.txt` alle Dateien runterladen
<dadrc> Die zurück auf den anderen Rechner, da mit `sudo dpkg -i *.deb` installieren
<tuxflo> ok also muss ich nach dem ersten befehl die URL eingeben?
<tuxflo> Ich seh gerade das die Packete auf packages.ubuntu.com nur nach Typ geordnet sind, gibt es noch eine alternative seite für die deb's?
<dadrc> Du musst da garkeine URLs eingeben
<geser> tuxflo: schaue dir auch mal apt-offline an
<tuxflo> also das `apt-get --print-uris install vlc | awk '/http/ {print $1}' | tr -d "'" > liste.txt` macht leider nichts, es sieht so aus als ob er auf eine Eingabe warten würde
<stevieh1> hehe, wahrscheinlich, weil es schon installiert ist ;-)
<dadrc> Nö, auch in dem Fall sollte es funktionieren
<dadrc> Aber halt eine leere Liste generieren
<tuxflo> ist auch noch nicht installiert, daran kann es nicht liegen
<dadrc> Funktioniert bei mir in Bash und in zsh
<tuxflo> und wie gesagt ich möchte das er amd64 packete nimmt (hier läuft i686)
<dadrc> tuxflo, exakt so kopiert?
<tuxflo> exakt so
<dadrc> Mach mal nur apt-get --print-uris install vlc | awk '/http/ {print $1}' | tr -d "'"
<tuxflo> `apt-get --print-uris install vlc | awk '/http/ {print $1}' | tr -d "'" > liste.txt`;
<dadrc> Lass mal die `` und das ; weg
<tuxflo> ja gerade versucht, änder leider nix...
<tuxflo> wenn ich nur apt-get --print-uris install vlc mache zeigt er mir die packete an
<dadrc> Und: apt-get --print-uris install vlc | awk '/http/ {print $1}'
<dadrc> ?
<tuxflo> macht leider nichts...
<tuxflo> ich wollte gerade nachsehen ob awk installiert ist, aber da kommt: Paket awk ist ein virtuelles Paket, das bereitgestellt wird von:
<tuxflo>   original-awk 2011-08-10-1
<tuxflo>   mawk 1.3.3-17
<tuxflo>   gawk 1:3.1.8+dfsg-0.1ubuntu1
<tuxflo>   mawk:amd64 1.3.3-17
<tuxflo>   gawk:amd64 1:3.1.8+dfsg-0.1ubuntu1
<tuxflo> Sie sollten eines explizit zum Installieren auswählen.
<dadrc> hrhr
<dadrc> ja, gut.
<dadrc> Das erklärt das.
<dadrc> Momemnt
<dadrc> apt-get --print-uris install vlc-plugin-jack | grep -oP "http.*?deb" > liste.txt
<dadrc> mhm
<dadrc> natürlich nur mit vlc
<tuxflo> nope will er auch nicht :( hat aber jetzt zumindest eine leere liste.txt erzeugt
<tuxflo> das apt-get --print-uris install vlc | grep -oP "http.*?deb" > liste.txt wartet aber auch wieder scheinbar auf eine eingabe...
<dadrc> Hast du denn grep auf der Kiste?
<tuxflo> ah kann es sein, dass das nicht klappt weil der apt-get befehl keine links sondern nur die packetnamen anzeigt?
<dadrc> Packst du den ganzen Befehl in eine Zeile?
<tuxflo> echo "Test 123" | grep Test funktioniert...
<dadrc> Zeig mal bitte die Ausgabe von `apt-get --print-uris install vlc` in 'nem Pastebin
<geser> es ist wohl das apt-get was auf ein Y oder n wartet
<geser> apt-get --print-uris -y install vlc
<dadrc> geser: gute Idee
<dadrc> das wird's sein
<tuxflo> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418047/ hier der paste
<dadrc> geser hat ja sowas von recht.
<tuxflo> wenn ich ein n eingebe bleibt die liste leer
<dadrc> apt-get --print-uris -y install vlc | grep -oP "http.*?deb" > liste.txt
<tuxflo> ok jetzt hat er die Liste befüllt... aber wie mir scheint mit i686 packeten zumindest steht überall _i686 dran
<geser> kein Wunder, wenn man auf die Frage "Do you want to continue? [Y/n]" mit n antwortet
<dadrc> tuxflo, er nimmt die Pakete, die für das System passen, auf dem apt-get ausgeführt wird
<tuxflo> geser: ja das stimmt, hatte das missverstanden weil das steht "Die folgenden Packete werden installiert..." und genau das wollte ich ja nicht
<dadrc> Ansonsten, wenn du auf dem richtigen Rechner bist, der aber trotzdem i686 nimmt, installier vlc:amd64
<tuxflo> dadrc: ja aber das ist ja genau mein Problem... sonst hätte ich die Packete ja einfach mittels apt-get install -d ziehen können
<dadrc> Ja, ne.
<dadrc> Ist es nicht.
<dadrc> Die Liste sollst du auf dem richtigen Rechner erstellen, das ist ja der Trick :)
<dadrc> Und dann auf dem anderen Rechner runterladen
<tuxflo> achso... das klingt natürlich besser ;)
<setra> hi, ich versuche mit ssh -X mich auf einem Server zu connecten und es kommt immer timeout in locking $HOME/.Xauthority. wo kann ich die default location einstellen
<tuxflo> grrrr auf der machine wo ich vlc installieren will kommt bei dem befehl "Package vlc has no installation candidate"
<jokrebel> wär es da nicht zwischendurch mal sinnvoll (auch um die ganzen anderen Sicherheitsupdates zu machen) die "kein Internet"-Kiste vielleicht doch zwischendurch mal zu nem Internetanschluß zu tragen?
<tuxflo> jokrebel: ist leider nicht möglich, die machine läuft als test rechner in einem eigenen Test LAn
<jokrebel> tuxflo: Und was ist da dann für veraltetes Ubuntu drauf?
<tuxflo> nur beinhalten die Tests die druchgeführt werden sollen auch so sachen wie "Play audio and video files" und drum versuch ich den vlc zu laufen zu bekommen
<tuxflo> da ist 12.04.2 drauf
<jokrebel> Du weist das inzwischen 12.04.4 aktuell ist?
<stevieh1> tuxflo: wenn du das systematisieren willst, solltest du den entkoppelten Rechner in ner vm fahren...
<stevieh1> dann kannst du alles nachziehen und die packete dann rüberschubsen
<jokrebel> tuxflo: Hast Du synaptic installiert?
<tuxflo> ist leider alles schon virtualisiert hier :( und ich glaube eine VM in einer VM ist keine so gute idee
<tuxflo> jokrebel: nein das ubuntu ist gänzlich jungfräulich
<stevieh1> tuxflo: d.h. die entkoppelte maschine ist in einer vm?
<tuxflo> oder andere Frage: gibt es einen Player für audio/video dateien den ich einfacher (also ohne so viele abhängigkeiten) installieren kann?
<jokrebel> tuxflo: Schade - Synaptic bringt da ne tolle Funktion "Script zum herunterladen der Pakete" und anschließend "heruntergeleadene Pakete installieren" mit. So hatte ich Jahrelang den Rechner eines Verwandten der auch kein Internet hatte aktuell gehalten.
<jokrebel> setra: Geht denn ein reines ssh (ohne -X)?
<tuxflo> sorry verbindungsabbruch... habe ich während des Timeout eine Antwort verpasst?
<jokrebel> tuxflo: Schade - Synaptic bringt da ne tolle Funktion "Script zum herunterladen der Pakete" und anschließend "heruntergeleadene Pakete installieren" mit. So hatte ich Jahrelang den Rechner eines Verwandten der auch kein Internet hatte aktuell gehalten.
<jokrebel> die vielleicht?
<tuxflo> ja die hab ich verpasst... danke
<jokrebel> tuxflo: Da kann man auch sehr schön alle Updates offline mitziehn und einspielen
<dadrc> Das ist aber genau das gleiche, was ich vorhin auf der Shell gemacht hab
<dadrc> Bringt nichts, wenn die Paketlisten nichts hergeben
<jokrebel> tuxflo: Einiges einfacher wird es natürlich, wenn man an dem No-Internet-Rechner vielleicht mal ein apt-get update per zB. tethering-Handy machen kann.
<tuxflo> naja ich glaube mein hauptproblem ist, das die machinen einmal 32bit und einmal 64bit sind, sonst wären mir da scon ein paar lösungen eingefallen
<jokrebel> dadrc: Da hast Du vermutlich Recht, dass das nur die GUI-Lösung Deines Ansatzes ist ;-)
<stevieh1> dann nimm die vm und kopier sie auf ne internet maschine rüber und mach es da
<tuxflo> stevieh1:  ist so ohne weiteres nicht möglich... ist leider alles ein wenig kompliziert hier :(
<geser> es gibt immer noch apt-offline, auch wenn ich damit keine praktischen Erfahrungen habe
<stevieh1> tja nun.
<jokrebel> tuxflo: Oder Du denkst es zu kompliziert vielleicht?
<stevieh1> probier mal mplayer, vielleicht ist das kompakter
<tuxflo> jokrebel: nein leider nicht, sind aber alles in sich abgeschlossene gehärtete systeme hier, wo nicht einfach mal was hin oder herkopiert werden kann...
<geser> ohne eine aktuelle Paketliste, wird es schwer
<stevieh1> tuxflo: neuen job suchen?
<tuxflo> stevieh1: ja das wird wohl das beste sein ;)
<jokrebel> oder zum Oberguru aufsteigen der dafür die Berechtigungen hätte ;-)
<stevieh1> und dann alle rauswerfen und die rechner ans netz hängen
<tuxflo> selbst mplayer hat jede menge abhängigkeiten... manchmal wünsch ich mir echt eine vollgepackte .exe datei zurück
<stevieh1> totem ist auch nicht auf dem rechner drauf?
<stevieh1> nimm ne ubuntu dvd und totem...
<jokrebel> tuxflo: Aber mal Spaß beiseite. Wenn Du da keine "Berechtigungen" hast warum stellst Du dann nicht dem Oberadmin nen Antrag, dass Du da VLC brauchst? (Mal davon ausgehend, dass das für Deine Arbeit nötig ist)
<geser> tuxflo: kannst du nicht auf deinem Rechner (der scheint ja Internet zu haben) einen Apt-Mirror (z.B. apt-cacher-ng) installieren und den dann über einen ssh-Tunnel nutzen um die Paketquellen zu aktualisieren und vlc zu installieren?
<tuxflo> doch totem ist drauf, der spielt zumindest mal eine test.wav datei ab. Leider klappt die Video Date (.mp4) nicht. Wollte halt mit vlc auch noch andere geschichten wie aufnahme und webcam und sowas testen.
<stevieh1> da musst du dich sicher entscheiden, ob du voll das gehärtete system hast oder rumspielen magst.
<tuxflo> jokrebel: hast recht ich werde mich einfach an jemanden wenden, der besser bezahlt wird als ich ;) danke trotzdem erstmal für eure unterstützung!
<setra> jokrebel, ja funktioniert
<tuxflo> stevieh1: leider ist es nicht nur rumspielen wenn es konkrete Testfälle gibt in denen steht das dieses oder jenes funktionieren soll.
<stevieh1> und warum soll dieses oder jenes dann auf einem supertollgehärteten rechner getestet werden?
<jokrebel> setra: versuch mal "ssh -Y ..." anstatt - X
<tuxflo> weil getestet werden soll ob neue hardware vom bisher bestehenden system unterstützt wird... und weil es scheinbar leute gibt die dafür bezahlen
<stevieh1> tuxflo: ja, kenn ich alles, aber dann musst du dir halt eben eine systematic überlegen, wie das geht: system ans netz, alles "aufzeichnen", was vom netz kommt, system wieder zurücksetzen, aufzeichnung einspielen, um das mal allgemein auszudrücken.
<stevieh1> und nicht irgendwie per hand von nem anderen system was machen wollen, so funktioniert paketmgmt einfach nicht.
<setra> jokrebel, hab ich schon resultiert im gleichen timeout in locking $HOME/.Xauthority, was ich machen müsste wäre die default location von .Xauthority umstellen wo kann ich das tun, das ssh -X od. Y das auch durchführen
<jokrebel> setra: Ist das bei allen GUI-Programmen so? Was genau rufst Du denn da auf?
<setra> jokrebel, naja ich habe eine spezielle benutzergruppe, die ein read only $HOME haben, mit einigen verzeichnissen auf denen sie arbeiten können. das ist der Hund des ganzen, somit kann ssh -X nicht die .Xauthority locken weches natürlich im $HOME liegt, deshalb muss ich einfachn nur die default location verbiegen aber ich weiss nicht wo ich das tun soll damit es zum zeitpunkt des logins greift. versucht hab ich schon so viel, aber alles funktioniert erst
<setra>  nachdem ich mich mit ssh angelogt habe nicht vorher oder dabei.
<jokrebel> setra: Sorry, da kann _ich_ dann nicht dienen, aber es sind ja noch einige ander hier ;-)
<setra> jokrebel, ssh funktioniert und wenn ich echo $XAUTHORITY aufrufe hab ich $HOME/tmp/.Xauthority passt... nur bei login mit ssh -X od Y krieg ich die fehlermeldung timeout in locking $HOME/.Xauthority <--- falsche location. Ich hab versucht in /etc/.profile zu exportieren, aber das scheint alles erst nachher zu greifen nicht vor oder beim SSHen
<setra> jokrebel, oki thx
<ubu_> hi
<ubu_> hab ein problem mit ubuntu 12.04 und mein smartphone mit android
<ubu_> kann keine bilder kopieren bzw. anschauen wenn es verbunden ist usb kabel
<Luyin> ubu_: read-only gemountet?
<ubu_> zum verbinden hab ich das programm Mount Android Devices genommen
<ubu_> Luyin: fehlermeldung ist diese: http://snag.gy/B3979.jpg
<ubu_> was ist da los...
<k1l_> du musst nen mtp dings nutzen
<k1l_> android macht keinen usb-modus mehr sondern mtp.
<ubu_> diese scheiß handy geht mir so aufm sack
<Luyin> ubu_: warum öffnest dus nicht einfach im dateibrowser?
<ubu_> manchmal gehts und nun jetzt wieder nicht
<ubu_> warum kann ich die ordnerstruktur sehen aber die bilder nicht
<ubu_> k1l_: was soll ich jetzt machen?
<ubu_> brb, eine rauchen
<Luyin> das löst dein problem sicher nicht :P
<ubu_> hehe
<ubu_> wieder da..
<ubu_> so was kann ich tun
<ubu_> hätte ich auf der sd karte zugriff?
<Luyin> ubu_: woher sollen wir das wissen? das musst du schon selbst prüfen
<setra> Niemand der weiss wo oder wie man die default location von .Xauthority ändert
<jokrebel> Luyin: Macht es aber vielleicht "unnötig" ;-)
<stevieh> setra: sicher, dass das gehen sollte?  https://answers.ssh.com/questions/523/how-do-i-enable-x11-forwarding-for-users-without-a-home-directory
<Luyin> jokrebel: rauchen macht zugriff auf handy unnötig? höchstens unmöglich, wenn die anschlüsse kaputt gehen :D
<jokrebel> Luyin: Wenn der Lungenkrebs fruchte vielleicht auch unnötig <g> </OT>
<jokrebel> +t
<ubu_> re
<ubu_> also auf sd karte kopieren hat geklappt trotzdem keine ansicht
<ubu_> hab sd karte aus dem handy genommen mit kartenleser das hat funktioniert
<setra> stevieh, hab das gelesen, aber ich hab kein ssh2 verzeichnis is damit vielleicht /etc/ssh gemeint, denn dort sind nur config und key files
<ubu_> besten dank k1l_ & Luyin
<passt> ich habe die beta von ubuntu 14.04 auf mein notebook als neu installation vorgenommen. dazu habe ich per usb die iso gestart. die installation auf festplatte ist auch erfolgreich durchgelaufen. Allerdings ist dabei wohl ein Fehler passiert, so dass Ubuntu nur noch mit eingesteckten USB Stick startet..
<passt> wie kann ich das auf Start von Festplatte ändern?
<k1l_> passt: grub auf die 1. festplatte in den MBR installieren
<passt> ok, werde mich mal in grub einlesene
<passt> der usb stick war mit multisystem zum start von unterschiedlichen iso eingerichtet. Kann ich die alte Boot Konfiguration wiederherstellen oder sollte ich besser alles wieder neu installieren?
<passt> Grub 2?
<passt> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Installation?highlight=grub%20installation
<k1l_> das hat mit dem usb stick gar nichts zu tun. du musst den GRUB auf die festplatte in den MBR schreiben
<passt> ok, das hat jetzt geklappt. Notebook bootet jetzt von alleine ohne den usb stick.
<passt> auf dem usb stick ist noch die alte /boot/grub/menu.lst . Wie kann ich die wieder reaktivieren?
<jokrebel> warum will man grub1?
<passt> will ich grub1?
<passt> ich muss gestehen, ich kenne den unterschied zwischen grub1 und grub2 noch nicht.
<passt> ist /boot/grub/menu.lst ein hinweis auf grub1?
<jokrebel> ja
<jokrebel> siehe dazu auch die Wikis von Ubuntuusers bezüglich Grub und Grub2 
<passt> der scheint durch multisystem automatisch auf den stickt installiert worden zu sein.
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB vs. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<k1l_> passt: du willst doch ein ubuntu auf deiner hdd oder?
<koegs> wie regel ich das am besten in der fstab, wenn ich /log per NFS mounten will und wenn NFS nicht verfügbar ist /dev/sda5?
<k1l_> passt: wenn du willst, dass der usb-stick gebootet wird musst du das im bios so einstellen, dass er zuerst die usb geräte abfragt
<passt> k1l_: das hat sich schon geklärt
<k1l_> passt: ok.
<setra> stevieh, weisst du zufällig wie ich das ganz unter ubuntu angehen könnte, das post ist über solaris.
<passt> jetzt wollte ich noch die reparatur des bootmenüs des usbstucjs erreichen
<passt> usbsticks meine ich
<Luyin> http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtschaft/netzwirtschaft/facebook-kauft-weltraum-unternehmen-wenn-das-internet-mit-der-drohne-kommt-12830763.html
<passt> das scheint jetzt aber auch zu gehen, indem ich den stick von multisystem erkennen und reparieren lassen habe
<Luyin> ads...ads everywhere :D
<Luyin> ups, falscher channel. sry
<k1l_> /slap Luyin  ;p
<Luyin> :P
<jokrebel> passt: Das ist auch besser die Reparatur über das Multiboot-Tool selbst auf aktuellen Stand zu bringen.
<stevieh> setra: nope.
<stevieh> setra: aber ich  hab auch nur am Rande mitgelesen, was du eigentlich willst und warum ~/.Xauthority für dich nicht geht..
<walter> Hallo moin moin
<walter> kann mir hier jemand sagen ,wie ich das elster steuer paket auf ubuntu benutzen kann ?
<Luyin> walter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ElsterOnline
<setra> stevieh, .Xauthority geht nicht weil der user keine rechte im $HOME verzeichnis hat
<stevieh> und dass der User keine Rechte in seinem Home hat, ist so gewollt?
<setra> stevieh, ja genau so im $HOME... aber er hat einige verzeichnisse in denen er alles machen darf  und genau dort will ich die .Xauthority haben
<setra> die sind subdirs of $HOME
<stevieh> und die Vorgehensweise in dem Link geht so nicht? 
<stevieh> was ist eigentlich wenn du ein .Xauthority anlegst und dem von Hand die passenden Rechte gibst?
<k1l> was ist wenn in dem home die .Xauthority einfach mit rechten für den user liegt?
<k1l> ich versteh das setup nicht so richtig
<stevieh> root@home:~# adduser foobar
<stevieh> adduser: The user `foobar' already exists.
<stevieh> ups, das hatte ich wohl schonmal
<stevieh> k1l: das geht anscheinend nicht.
<stevieh> aber ich würde meinen Bobbes verwetten, dass ein wrapper um den xauth geht
<geser> man ssh_config, Stichwort "XAuthLocation"
<geser> setra: wie war das: wenn du dich per ssh einloggst, ist XAUTHORITY auf den richtig Wert gesetzt? oder nur bei einem lokalen Login?
<setra> geser, ssh und ssh -X funktioniert bei einem normalen User
<setra> und XAUTHORITY funktioniert auch bestens
<setra> ähh ich meine es ist auf den richtigen wert gesetzt
<setra> geser, lokales login gibts nicht weil der server irgendwo steht
<jokrebel> warum bekommt nicht einfach jeder user seinen echten user-account mit entsprechenden Rechten? Ich versteh das vorhaben nämlich auch nicht ganz.
<stevieh> setra: du antwortest aber auch immer nur auf die Hälfte, was man sagt und frag...
<setra> stevieh, sorry ich war der meinung alles beantwortet zu haben, was genau willst du noch wissen?
<stevieh> ob du das mit dem wrapper auf der website beschrieben ausprobiert hast.
<jokrebel> ...und warum nicht einfach "echte" User mit passendenden Rechten.
<setra> stevieh, ich hab das mit dem sshrc und ~/.ssh/rc ausprobiert und es funktioniert teilweise...manchmal und dann wieder nicht
<stevieh> das würde mich wundern... das ist ja digitaltechnik
<setra> jokrebel, geht nicht infrastruktur ist bereits vorhanden und umstellen geht nicht sondern nur anpassen
<setra> stevieh, mit dem meinte ich ssh -X servername login geht. dann starten von xeyes geht. aber ssh -X servername xeyes geht nicht
<stevieh> und ohne das geht es?
<stevieh> in der manpage von sshd sieht das doch so aus, also ob man da was machen kann...
<stevieh> If the file ~/.ssh/rc exists, sh(1) runs it after reading the environment files but before starting the user's shell or
<stevieh>      command.  It must not produce any output on stdout; stderr must be used instead.  If X11 forwarding is in use, it will
<stevieh>      receive the "proto cookie" pair in its standard input (and DISPLAY in its environment).  The script must call xauth(1)
<stevieh>      because sshd will not run xauth automatically to add X11 cookies.
<stevieh> ups ;-)
<setra> stevieh, ich habs eh schon nur warum geht es nun X mit login (ssh -X servername) und nicht gleich der remotestart (ssh -X servername appname)
<setra> nicht nun sondern nur mit X
<stevieh> setra: hast du mal ssh -f -X servername xeyes probiert?
<setra> stevieh, ok das gleiche wie bei ssh -X servername appname :-> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<stevieh> k.a. mit -v und so rausbekommen, was da anderes passiert...
<stevieh> ob das auf serverseite oder client seite anders ist.
<setra> ich denke die $DISPLAY variable ist anders, weil ich hab es verglichen mit einem standarduser, bei dem steht immer der servername, bei dem shelluser steht immer localhost:10
<setra> das ist meiner meinung nach der einzige unterschied
<emi> kennt sich mensch mit defragmentierung und installation von windows aus, dabei soll ubuntu beibehalten werden. d.h. die möglichkeit zum switchen zwischen den beiden betriebssystemen
<stevieh> was willst du defragmentieren?
<emi> festplatte
<stevieh> linux?
<koegs> emi: üblichweise wird eine partition defragmentiert, wenn du also deine windows-partition defragmentierst, interessiert das ubuntu nicht
<emi> aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich die noch hab :(
<emi> also ich kenn mich nicht aus, mein rechner ist nur langsamer geworden ;)
<stevieh> unter was? Unter linux?
<emi> ubuntu
<emi> windows benutz ich nicht
<emi> ich will es aber haben, um mit photshop arbeiten zu können
<setra> emi, nutz doch den photoshop für linux -> gimp
<stevieh> also a) linux fragmentiert nicht. es wird maximal lahmer, wenn die platte am anschlag ist b) ob dunoch ne Win partition hast oder nicht sagt dir z.B. fdisk oder gparted
<emi> ich arbeite aber mit leuten die photoshop benutzen, mir bleibt leider nichts anderes übrig
<stevieh> oder "Laufwerke" unter Ubuntu
<koegs> dir bleibt nix anders übrig als ein windows zu benutzen?
<emi> ja
<koegs> also http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot
<stevieh> die schweine.
<emi> also wie kann ich denn nun photoshop benutzen, mir bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig als windows zu installieren?
<emi> danke übrigens für den support.
<koegs> emi: depends... welche photoshop-version?
<jokrebel> emi: Mal bei Wine schaun ob da Photoshop unterstützt wird.
<stevieh> http://wiki.winehq.org/AdobePhotoshop
<jokrebel> stevieh: Danke
<emi> photoshop cs 3 
<stevieh> na, getroffen ;-)
<emi> ich hab keine ahnung, ob es mit wine läuft. ich habe es schon probiert, aber wie gesagt, dadurch, dass ich mich nicht gut auskenne, hab ich es vielleicht auch nicht hingekriegt
<koegs> CS2 läuft sogar recht gut mit wine
<emi> ja ok, das heißt ich brauch kein windows?
<koegs> wenn du CS2 nutzt, nicht
<jokrebel> scheint so, ja
<emi> ja danke, dann werde ich das mal morgen versuchen
<koegs> wobei, CS3 scheint auch irgendwie zu laufen, muss man halt probieren
<emi> ok dann probier es mal, wie mach ich das denn am besten?
<koegs> so wie es in der AppDB beschrieben ist: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=6584&iTestingId=61541
<setra> X11 forwarding funktioniert nicht mit ssh -X od. Y server appname -> rejected because of wrong authentication, jedoch: ssh -X servername und dann xeyes funktioniert. was kann da schuld sein
<bekks> Kaputte Xauthority, weil du sudo mit einer graphischen Applikation benutzt hast?
<jokrebel> setra: Hier geht das; aber keine Ahung ob das mit Deiner merkwürdigen "keiner hat Schreibrechte weil nicht jeder sei eigenes Home hat" funktionieren kann.
<bekks> Ohne Schreibrechte wird das nicht gehen.
<setra> jokrebel, ist keine merkwürdige schreibweise sondern einfach zu akzeptierende infrstruktur die niemand mehr umstellen kann.
<setra> bekks, ja deshalb hab ich die ~/.ssh/rc angepasst und manuell das xauth -f ~/tmp/.Xauthority <- so gestartet. das bringt mich in die shell wo ich problem los X apps starten kann, aber jedoch letztlich nicht vom remoten rechner aus mit ssh -X server xeyes beispielsweise
<setra> bekks, Xauthority ... ja war alles kaputt aber hab mich hinaufgearbeitet, nun weiss ich wie sich die Räder drehen, jetzt geht mir noch das wissen ab was anders sein soll am start vom remote
<setra> als in der lokalen X shell
<jokrebel> setra: Ist der Admin der gegen "die niemand mehr umstellen kann" was tun könnte verstorben?
<bekks> Nunja. ssh -X verwendet ~/.Xauthority
<jokrebel> ...dann würd ich eh ne Neuinstalltion empfehlen.
<setra> jokrebel, das ist von mir quasi ein charity project und ich kann nix dafür verlangen und ich hab keine lust den rest meinen kurzen lebens dort support zu machen. ich will nur die user ermächtigen das weiter zu tun was sie gerade tun nur mit X addon statt in der konsole
<bekks> Und wenn du keine Schreibrechte auf dein ~ hast, ist halt Essig.
<setra> bekks, ja ich hab keine schreibrechte auf ~ aber ich hab ein ~/work und ~/tmp und ~/private dort kann ich mich gebärden
<bekks> Du brauchst Schreibrechte auf ~/.Xauthority
<jokrebel> Admin sein sollen aber nix dürfen?
<setra> bekks, oh ja du warst ja in der früh nicht da.. ;-) ich brauch das .Xauthority in ~/tmp/.Xauthority das ist der plan seit 0600
<NoiseFreak> Nabend kennt sich von euch rein zufällig auch mit router problemen aus?
<jokrebel> NoiseFreak: Bestimmt; nur ist das ein ubuntu-Problem?
<setra> bekks, das hab ich geschafft indem ich ein file ~/.ssh/rc angelegt hab und darin xauth -f ~/tmp/.Xauthority so starte das es das file mal da anlegt
<bekks> Ja, dann legt er das da an - und dann? Dadurch kriegst du der nächsten SSH session nicht beigebracht ein anderes File als ~/.Xauthority zu nutzen.
<bekks> Und solange das nicht geht, ist Essig.
<setra> bekks, nö... er startet xauth in der ssh session mit Xauth in ./tmp/ und das macht er bei jedem ssh -X/Y servername
<setra> bekks, somit lande ich jedesmal mit einer X fähigen konsole da... is ja nicht schlecht
<bekks> Bei -Y ignoriert er jede .Xauthority - nur mal so bemerkt :)
<setra> ok, das wusste ich nicht... 
<setra> bekks... auch nö, weil ich habs grad getestet. Y used nur trusted forwarding
<jokrebel> ...oO( das mit dem -Y erzählte ich bereits vor gehühlten 3-4 Stunden )
<jokrebel> *gefühlten
<NoiseFreak> ne sorry
<setra> jokrebel, ja kann schon sein information oberfloh
<jokrebel> NoiseFreak: Dann gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic (da bin ich auch)
<setra> bekks, die sache ist nämlich so gefinkelt, weil wenn ich einen normalen user hernehme dann funktioniert es einwandfrei. meine frage ist dann was zum geier ist da anders? nur bei den beschnittenen ist funktioniert der remote weg nicht
<setra> bekks, mittlerweile hab ich alles gleich nur der pfad ist verbogen, aber scheinbar muss ich irgendwo vor der ssh session bereits das XAUTHORITY setzen damit immer dieses verwendet wird.
<setra> bekks, weil ich denke, bitte korrigiere mich, wenn ich jetzt xauth -f filename starte dann weiss xauth das file zu nutzen aber das environment hat immer noch die XAUTHORITY variable die erst zum zeitpunkt von .profile gesetzt wird...
<setra> bekks, das wäre dann zu spät für den direkten remote start
<nagetier> setra: wo ist denn der Unterschied zu den 'normalen' und den 'beschnittenen' .. liegen die in den Dateirechten, oder inwieweit sind die weiter beschnitten?
<nagetier> setra: bin nur neugierig, Lösungen wird man nicht erwarten können ;)
<setra> nagetier, beschnitten insofern das das $HOME readonly ist nun sie nur 3 verzeichnisse zum leben haben in denen sie sich gebärden könnnen
<setra> nagetier, und im $HOME liegt blöderweise .Xauthority welches die credentials für X verwaltet
<nagetier> setra: und das wäre bei dem "normalen" nicht so?
<setra> nagetier, nö... normaler user normale welt ab $HOME gehört alles ihnen
<nagetier> ok
<setra> nagetier, bitä geräh
<setra> gernäh
<nagetier> danköö :)
 * jokrebel plädiert immer noch für echte User, da kann man dann die Rechte pro Person anlegen wie man es benötigt. Diese "Umbiegerei" klingt nicht gerade nach "optimallösung"
<Longbottom> setra: XAUTORITY=filename ssh -o SendEnv=XAUTHORITY ... schon probiert?
<setra> Longbottom, danke ein neuer ansatz, werd es sofort probieren...moment
<setra> Longbottom, ja die X app kommt mit Warning: No xauth data; using fake authentication data for X11 forwarding
<setra> Longbottom, was das jetzt genau heisst is mir nich klar
<setra> Longbottom, meine genaue zeile war so: XAUTHORITY=~/tmp/.Xauthority ssh -o SendEnv=XAUTHORITY -X webserver xeyes
<Longbottom> setra: http://serverfault.com/questions/422908/how-can-i-prevent-the-warning-no-xauth-data-using-fake-authentication-data-for
<setra> Longbottom, sorry war der falsche user.... X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<setra> Error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<bekks> Das heisst, dass man ssh keine falsche remote X authority unterschieben kann.
<bekks> Es hat durchaus gute Gründe, warum ein $HOME beschreibbar ist :)
<setra> Longbottom, Zufrüh gefreut, aber mein  ~/.ssh/rc sieht so aus if read proto cookie && [ -n "$DISPLAY" ]; then; if [ `echo $DISPLAY | cut -c1-10` = 'localhost:' ]; then ;# X11UseLocalhost=yes;echo add unix:`echo $DISPLAY |;cut -c11-` $proto $cookie;else;# X11UseLocalhost=no                        echo add $DISPLAY $proto $cookie                fi | xauth -q -f ~/tmp/.Xauthority -
<jokrebel> bekks: Aber das MUSS man doch iwi verbiegen können <g>
<bekks> Ja, kann man auch. Man sicherlich den ssh quellcode patchen, etc.
<setra> bekks, nö es geht nur darum der X session das neue verzeichnis zu introdudiusen :-) und zwar bevor alles passiert was schief läuft.
<Longbottom> setra: Ich würde mal den Usernamen an den .Xauthority-Dateinamen anhängen, damit jeder User seine eigene Datei bekommt.
 * jokrebel findet das schlimm, dass immer so "Speziallösungen um jeden Preis" gefeilt werden wollen.
<jokrebel> ...nur ^^
<Longbottom> jokrebel: Ich mags auch nicht, ist aber ein nettes Problem;-)
<bekks> setra: JA, wenn du meinst - dann solltest du mal mit sinnvollem Debugging anfangen. "ssh -X -v -v -v ..." in einen Pastebin werfen.
<bekks> Dann siehst du auch, welche remote .Xauthority verwendet wird.
<jokrebel> Longbottom: Hat aber IMHO keinerlei Bezug zu normalen Ubuntu-Support-Fragen
<nagetier> könnte man ~/.Xauthority nicht rw belassen, oder passt das dann nicht ins Konzept?
<jokrebel> ...ooO( klingt irgenwie nach wie mach ich aus meiner Kaffeemaschine einen Toaster )
<setra> oki danke erstmal ... muss frühstücken gehen.. cyin2h
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu ist das eigentlich - bevor ich jetzt 12h Backlog lese?
<nagetier> .. dann lieber 2h warten ;)
<bekks> Nö, in zwei Stunden interessiert mich das nicht mehr.
<jokrebel> oder besser Brain-Ignore ;-)
<jokrebel> ich jedenfalls halt mich da jetzt raus weil ich die Ansätze schon nicht wirklich nachvollziehen kann und nun offline geh.
<Guest54688> hallo
<Guest54688> test
<Guest54688> bin neu hier
<Guest54688> privet
<setra> nagetier,  .Xauthority könnte man natürlich rw belassen und chownen, aber das nutzt nix, weil sie immer gelöscht und neu erstellt wird
<setra> hab es sogar schon mit einem ln -s probiert aber es funkt nicht
<fabchat> hello at all, guten abend
<fabchat> weiß den jemand wann lauffähige Images für das Nexus 7 und Nexus 4 veröffentlicht werden sollen?
<k1l> fabchat: es gibt schon lauffähige images. besten fragst du das aber in #ubuntu-touch 
<k1l> janee, warte nicht mal 30sek
<_moep_> vllt kauft er sich jetzt enterprise support?
<bekks> Vom Taschengeld?
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-05
<Kotzmeister> Morgen
<Kotzmeister> Ich habe ein kleines Problem, und vielleicht hat einer die Lösung , immer wenn ich ein Video über meinen TV via HDMI schaue (VLC) Player habe ich im oberem bereich des TV so striffen die ruckeln und sich durschs Bild ziehen!
<bullgard4> Kotzmeister: Bitte beschreiben Deinen physischen Aufbau genauer.
<bullgard4> -n
<dadrc> Kotzmeister, klingt nach Tearing, wie man das bekämpft, kommt auf deine Grafikkarte und die verwendeten Treiber an
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Kotzmeister> also ich habe schon treibe getestet die mir das system vorgeschlagen hat aber keiner von beiden hat was gebracht
<dadrc> Hast du sie auch entsprechend eingestellt?
<Kotzmeister> habe eine Radeon HD 6870
<Kotzmeister> die treiber die mir vorgeschlagen wurden sind leider keine orginalen treibe 
<dadrc> fglrx?
<Kotzmeister> ? verstehe ich leider nicht was du damit meinst
<dadrc> Der Treiber, den du installiert hast, ist das fglrx?
<dadrc> Der heißt so, haben sich die Typen von ATI/AMD so ausgedacht ;)
<Kotzmeister> wie finde ich das raus ? 
<dadrc> Sollte bei den Empfehlungen dranstehen
<Kotzmeister> meinst du das : VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Barts XT [Radeon HD 6870]
<dadrc> Das ist die Grafikkarte, joa.
<dadrc> Aber wenn du sagst, dass das System dir einen Treiber empfiehlt, dann muss es das ja irgendwo machen
<dadrc> Und da sollte beistehen, welcher Treiber das genau ist
<Kotzmeister> habe da mal ein pic gemacht 
<Kotzmeister> http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom20147njlh.png
<dadrc> Ah, sehr gut.
<dadrc> Ja, ist fglrx
<dadrc> Steht da im Text :)
<Kotzmeister> ups :-) 
<dadrc> Das ist der offizielle ATI-Treiber für Linux
<stevieh> boah, bei so nem font im irc versteh ich deinen Nick.
<Kotzmeister> kann das dann noch an dem treiber liegen ?
<dadrc> Ja, wenn die Einstellungen nicht stimmen …
<dadrc> Ich guck gerade mal.
<dadrc> Bei den nvidia-Treibern gibt's da eine Option für, auf welchen Monitor der Refresh synchronisiert werden soll
<dadrc> Weiß nicht, wo das bei ATI ist
<dadrc> Jemand mit fglrx hier, der das gerade mal nachgucken kann?
<farway> wenn ich es richtig verstehe heisst ja "The following packages have been kept back", dass sich für die dort aufgelisteten Pakete die Abhängigkeiten geändert haben, also sich etwas bei den Paketen die dafür benötigt werden, etwas geändert hat. Ist das soweit richtig?
<dadrc> Jo
<farway> hmm, und wie finde ich heraus welche das sind. Wenn ich mir -s dist-upgrade anzeige sehe ich das er ruby2.0 upgraden und ruby1.8 installieren will. Ist das bereits der Grund für die Meldung?
<k1l_> das passiert oft, wenn man PPAs drin hat
<farway> dadrc, k1l_ : danke für die infos. Es passt jetzt wieder alles :)
<setra> bekks, halli und guten morgen, habe nun die ssh verbindung geloggt (ssh -X srvname appname), das der eigentliche fehler ja das ist : debug2: X11 connection uses different authentication protocol.
<setra> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<ThreeM> opsi is soooo geiler scheiß xD
<setra> nichts desto trotz habe ich mal versucht dem shelluser sein verzeichnis als owner zu übertragen, dann gings auch (das war nur ein versuch um alles andere auszuschließen) nun bin ich beim wrapper gelandet: https://answers.ssh.com/questions/523/how-do-i-enable-x11-forwarding-for-users-without-a-home-directory ... alles das gleiche, sobald das HOME base verzeichnis nicht mehr dem user gehört funkt ssh -X srv appname nicht mehr.
<kubine> Title: How do I enable X11 forwarding for users without a home directory? - SSH Answers (at answers.ssh.com)
<stevieh> setra: vielleicht hat das ja alles was ganz anderes zu tun ;-)
<setra> stevieh, ich bin verzweifelt ... bin soo knapp dran, alles gelöst nutzer/gruppenunterscheidung mit verschiedenen xauth aufrufen etc. nur es kann ja nicht sein das der direkte remote aufruf plötzlich meint anderes protokolll uahhh!!! was is da zum teufel anders ausser das die shell nicht aufgerufen wird
<setra> eigentlich simpler task (arbeitsaufgabe) : verlegen sie das .Xauthority verzeichnis von ~ auf ~/tmp/ alles andere soll gleich bleiben.
<stevieh> setra: sagmal, wenn du zum test, mal kurz dem user doch wieder die Rechte an seinem Verzeichnis gibst, aber die ganze andere Konfiguration so lässt. legt er dann im ssh -x foobar xeyes evtl. doch wieder ein .Xauthority im Home an?
<setra> stevieh, der wrapper unterscheidet bei mir jetzt zwischen shellusern und normalen usern und entsprechend legt er das .Xauthority file an, d.h. ich geb mal dem user die rechte und eigenglich sollte der remote start funtionieren, obwohl das XAUTH i ~/tmp/.Xauthority liegt. meld mich gleich wieder...
<stevieh> ich geh jetzt einkaufen, viel Glück
<setra> stevieh, ok es funkt auch nicht, wenn das .Xauthority relocated ist
<stevieh> versteh nicht, was du damit sagen willst.
<setra> egal ob das ~ schreibrechte hat oder nicht, ich muss das .Xauthority ins ~ legen
<stevieh> hmm.. d.h. "irgendwer" sucht das noch dort ausser xauth.
<setra> stevieh, wenn das .Xauthority nicht im ~ liegt und dieses volle user rechte hat funkt das remote app starten nicht
<stevieh> und du hast nen wrapper für xauth geschrieben wegen der relocation?
<stevieh> egal, ich muss los.
<stevieh> die zeit...
<setra> stevieh, ja wrapper is da...
<setra> hi, hat jemand eine idee wie ich über einen Rechner der 2 internet resourcen (2 gateways  192.168.0.1 & 192.168.2.1 auf 2 nics zur verfügung hat) einen gateway tunneln kann um dann auf beiden netzen ein schnelleres/selektives/fallback internet habe
<setra> Im konkreten 2 Netze(x.x.0.1 & x.x.2.1), 2x Internet mit unterschiedlichen Provider, hängen an einen Rechner mit 2 nics (quasi die physische Verbindung zwischen den netzen)..
<geser> d.h. der Rechner soll automatisch den Provider wechseln, wenn einer ausfällt oder willst du eine Verteilung auf beide Provider (so in der Art Load-Balancing)?
<koegs> da würde ich in beiden fällen eher ne appliance nehmen anstatt das selber zu basteln
<apollo13> koegs: och geh
<apollo13> geser: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Multiple_Uplink_Routing
<kubine> Title: Multiple Uplink Routing › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> äh
<apollo13> setra: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Multiple_Uplink_Routing
<apollo13> bzw http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerkkarten_b%C3%BCndeln
<kubine> Title: Netzwerkkarten bündeln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> oder …
<setra> geser, load balancing mit fallback, d.h. clients von beiden netzwerken nutzen derzeit jeder das eigene internet (gateway). setup neu soll sich sofern ändern, das der Rechner in der mitte den gateway übernimmt und load balancing macht, d.h. beide bandbreiten vereint und dann diese an beide netzwerke zur verfügung stellt.
<setra> apollo13, dann haben beide netze ja die gleiche IP range, das sollte nicht sein. jeder sollte sein eigenes unabhängiges netz beibehalten. ich möchte beide netze schon verbinden aber nur explizit
<geser> setra: d.h. das neue Gateway hätte 4 Interfaces? 2x Internet und 2x lokales Netz?
<setra> geser, ja so denke ich könnte es sein
<setra> geser, meinst du jetzt physisch?
<geser> ja (wobei man bei Einsatz von VLANs im lokalen Netz wohl mit einem physikalischen Interface auskommen könnte)
<geser> setra: selbst dann sollten die von Multiple_Uplink_Routing Wikiseite weiterhelfen, es wird nur durch die 2 lokalen Netze etwas komplexer
<setra> geser, danke ich werd dann mal schauen.. thx
<leszek> hi
<bekks> Was natürlich keinerlei Redundanz bietet, bei nur einem Interface.
<passt> Wie führe ich ein upgrade auf 14.04 beta durch ohne update-manager zu verwenden
<k1l> für konsole: do-release-upgrade
<Darkfire2012> moin
<Darkfire2012> Herzlichen Dank für die Hilfe.
<Darkfire2012> gnome Oberfläche läuft auf ubuntu 12.04 LTS 
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-06
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Kotzi> morgen 
<Kotzi> ich habe mal eine kleine frage habe gestern ein tool installiert über das Terminal , will das gleiche heute auf meinem notebook machen bekomme aber die Meldung :Paket jdownloader kann nicht gefunden werden 
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/JDownloader
<kubine> Title: JDownloader › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Kotzi> @koegs das geht ja nicht das ja das Problem , installiere das ja nicht zum erstenmal ......
<koegs> hast du das PPA hinzugefügt?
<Kotzi> eigentlich ja ....mom 
<Kotzi> muss ich das denn machen habe das system frisch installiert, daher hatte ich noch nie das Problem 
<koegs> ja, so wie es im wiki beschrieben ist...
<Kotzi> also mit sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader
<Kotzi> habe ich gemacht 
<koegs> dann sudo apt-get update, danach solltest du installieren können
<Kotzi> genau kommt aber der gleiche fehler 
<koegs> dann bitte das komplette kommando inkl. Fehler in einen pastebin bitte
<Kotzi> ok mom
<Kotzi> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418062/
<kubine> Title: jdownloader feheler › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> Kotzi: easy one, mit Trusty bist du hier eigentlich noch falsch UND jdownloader bietet noch kein trusty-paket an
<Kotzi> das heißt 
<Kotzi> da kann man nichts machen 
<Kotzi> also werde ich das nicht installiert bekommen 
<koegs> ist ja noch ne beta, kannst ja testweise auf die saucy-quelle im ppa umstellen und dir evtl. dein system zerschiessen :)
<Kotzi> dann wird mir nichts überbleiben und eine andere version installieren =)
<emi> huhu kann mir jemand mit meiner bildschirmhelligkeit helfen, es lässt sich über die tastenkombi und über systemeinstellungen nicht mehr änder
<emi> Bildschirmhelligkeit?  Kann jemand helfen? Danke!
<dadrc> Ubuntuversion, Grafikkarte/Treiber, seit wann? :)
<emi> also von 2009
<emi> es ging aber davor, haben gestern windows installiert und da hat es dann probleme gegeben, aber ich weiß, dass man es lösen kann :)
<dadrc> Mach mal ein Terminal auf und gib ?lsb_release -d
<dadrc> ... `lsb_release -d
<dadrc> ein
<emi> ja hab ich
<emi> da kommt 12.04. 3 LTS
<dadrc> Also hast du 12.04 :)
<emi> ja
<dadrc> Gut. Was für ein Laptop isn das?
<emi> ach ok das meintest du :)
<emi> samsung 
<emi> x 420
<emi> ganz schön dunkel der bildschirm anstrengend zu tippen und lesen :)
<dadrc> Zeig mal bitte die Ausgabe von `cat /proc/cmdline`
<emi> was? wie geht das?
<dadrc> Terminal auf, den Befehl da eingeben
<dadrc> Das erzeugt eine Ausgabe, genau wie das `lsb_release` von vorhin
<emi> ok hab ich gemacht
<dadrc> Sollte nur eine Zeile sein, kopier die mal hier rein, bitte.
<emi> das sind zwei zeilen, weißt du wie man bei terminal kopieren kann?
<emi> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-56-generic-pae root=UUID=b2b4a560-fde9-44b0-8601-ab42599b7677 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<emi> ok mit rechter maustaste :P
<dadrc> Ja ;)
<dadrc> hmhm, ok.
<dadrc> Können was probieren.
<dadrc> Kannst du die /etc/default/grub mit Rootrechten öffnen?
<dadrc> Also, weißt du, wie das geht?
<emi> nein
<dadrc> ok
<dadrc> start mal `gksu gedit`
<dadrc> Das fragt nach deinem Passwort, ist ok
<emi> ok
<dadrc> Jetzt hast du einen Texteditor. Mach damit mal die Datei /etc/default/grub auf
<emi> ok
<dadrc> Da ist eine Zeile mit GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<dadrc> Oder so ähnlich
<dadrc> Änder die mal in 
<dadrc> Da ist eine Zeile mit GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash""
<dadrc> ...
<dadrc> meh
<dadrc> Zu dumm zum Pasten, Moment
<dadrc> Ändere die in
<dadrc> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux"
<dadrc> so.
<dadrc> Dann speichern und den Editor zumachen
<emi> ich kopier das da rein in gedit, speicher das und mache es dann zu richtig?
<dadrc> Reinkopieren ist ok, aber dann die andere Zeile, die da vorher war, damit ersetzen
<emi> ok
<dadrc> jetzt ein Terminal auf und `sudo update-grub` ausführen
<dadrc> Wenn das durchgelaufen ist, einmal neustarten und gucken, ob's geholfen hat
<emi> also ich hab nur die vorherige zeile gelöscht, da waren aber noch zig andere davor. is ok ja?
<emi> habs gespeichert
<dadrc> Die müssen da drin sein, ja
<dadrc> Nur die eine Zeile ändern
<emi> ok dann probier ich das mal kurz
<emi> danke!
<emi_> bildschirmhelligkeit: ich habs probiert, hat aber nicht funktioniert 
<emi_> ich hatte hier gerade support für die regelung meiner bildschirmhelligkeit, wir haben es gerade probiert, aber es hat nicht funktioniert. kann mir jemand helfen?
<emi_> danke übrigens an den/die unbekannte*n
<dadrc> Bringt garnichts?
<dadrc> Zeig nochmal `cat /proc/cmdline`, bitte.
<emi_> nein leider nicht
<emi_> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-56-generic-pae root=UUID=b2b4a560-fde9-44b0-8601-ab42599b7677 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<dadrc> Hast du das `sudo update-grub` ausgeführt? sieht nämlich nicht so aus
<emi_> wie mach ich das?
<emi_> einfach in terminal?
<emi_> das postet der hier nicht?
<emi_> habs gerade reinkopiert in diesen chat, aber erlaubt mir nicht zu posten
<dadrc> Ja, einfach in 'nem Terminal ausführen
<dadrc> Fragt wieder nach deinem Passwort
<emi_> ja ich wollte dir das ergebnis zeigen, kann ich aber nicht
<dadrc> Dann kommt ein bisschen Zeugs und unten steht "done"
<emi_> unterminated qouted string
<dadrc> Dann ist beim Editieren der Datei von vorhin was schiefgegangen.
<emi_> ok
<dadrc> Mach die nochmal auf und pack den Inhalt hier rein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Dann klickste auf den Button unten und gibst mir die URL von der Seite, die dann lädt
<emi_> wie mach ich gedit nochmal auf?
<dadrc> `gksu gedit`, wenn du Rootrechte brauchst
<emi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7043443/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Ah, da ist ja schon der Fehler
<dadrc> emi_, lösch  mal Zeile 34
<dadrc> Und ändere Zeile 11
<dadrc> Die sollte so aussehen, inklusive der Anführungszeichen:
<dadrc> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux"
<emi_> ok hab ich gemacht
<dadrc> und jetzt `sudo update-grub`
<dadrc> Steht jetzt am Ende "done"?
<emi_> mit anführungsstrichen
<emi_> ?
<dadrc> Nö
<emi_> da kommt gar nichts
<emi_> soll ich terminal nochmal schließen und eingeben?
<dadrc> Ja, mach mal
<emi_> yes!
<emi_> neustart?
<dadrc> Ja
<emi> dadrc: es funktioniert leider nicht :(
<dadrc> Schade, das hat einigen anderen Leuten wohl geholfen.
<dadrc> Guck nochmal in `cat /proc/cmdline`, ob da das mit acpi_osi=Linux da jetzt drinsteht
<emi> nein leider immer noch das gleiche wie vorhin
<dadrc> Das wundert mich jetzt etwas.
<emi> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-56-generic-pae root=UUID=b2b4a560-fde9-44b0-8601-ab42599b7677 ro quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux vt.handoff=7
<dadrc> Ah, tut's doch.
<dadrc> Gut, bringt aber nichts.
<dadrc> hmmh.
<emi> ja wirklich doof
<emi> ich hatte ds problem schon einmal und ein freund hatte das problem gelöst
<emi> weiß aber nicht mehr wie
<dadrc> Pack mal in die gleiche Zeile in der /etc/default/grub noch "acpi_backlight=vendor" in die Anführungszeichen
<dadrc> Also, Zeile 11, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
<dadrc> Dann speichern und wieder `sudo update-grub`
<emi> wie öfnne ich grub?
<emi> aahhh
<emi> geht gerade nicht
<emi> also ich kann es diesmal nicht abseichern; weil schreibgeschützt
<jokrebel> Ich hab ein Dell Precision M90 Laptop. Ubuntu ist ein 12.04.4 drauf. Das hat anscheinend einen Smartcard-Reader welchen ich gerne zB. zur Überprüfung des Restguthabens von telefonkarten und auch zur Verwaltung/Bearbeitung von Telefon-SIm-Karten nutzen möchte. An nem anderen Rechner hatte ich einmal einen externen Kartenleser (per RS232) und ne Windows98-Software, die das alles konnte. Unter Ubuntu find ich da aber keine Lösungen für etwas was
<dadrc> emi, `gksu gedit`, dann hast du Rootrechte und kannst speichern.
<dadrc> jokrebel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonAccessCard angeguckt?
<kubine> Title: CommonAccessCard - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Das ist zwar für CAC, aber da ist auch die Installation des Smartcard-Readers dabei
<jokrebel> dadrc: Danke, aber ich bin mir ja noch nicht mal sicher welchen Leser ich verbaut habe. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7043597/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter ←
<jokrebel> dadrc: Ist das nicht eher der Einschub wo SD-Karten reinpassen?
<dadrc> hmjo. auch wieder richtig.
<dadrc> Aber wenn der Laptop wirklich einen Reader für Smartcards hat, dann wird der schon an dem Ricoh-Chip da hängen
<stevieh> der kann sehr gut seriell über usb angeschlossen sein.
<dadrc> Meinst?
<dadrc> jokrebel, zeig mal `lsusb`
<stevieh> die sind afaik immer noch seriell.
<dadrc> ok
<geser> http://home.tiscali.nl/ruurd/articles/m90/m90suse.html nennt da "Card reader:O2 Micro, Inc. Oz776 SmartCard Reader"
<kubine> Title: Dell Precision M90 (at home.tiscali.nl)
<stevieh> root@stevex230:~# lsusb 
<stevieh> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 076b:4321 OmniKey AG CardMan 4321
<stevieh> O2Micro gibt es AFAIK unterstützte...
<jokrebel> Facepalm - klar USB : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7043619/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<geser> https://wiki.debian.org/Smartcards nennt libccid
<kubine> Title: Smartcards - Debian Wiki (at wiki.debian.org)
<stevieh> pcsc tools drauf und gut ist.
<stevieh> und vor allem willst du hbci banking mit machen ;-)
<jokrebel> hbci-Banking? 
<stevieh> chipkarten basiert.
<stevieh> musste auch nicht ;-)
<stevieh> aber das ist der grund, warum ich immer drauf achte, n smartcardreader im Rechner zu haben.
<jokrebel> stevieh: Ich mach das per mTAN
<stevieh> igitt ;-)
<jokrebel> pcsc-tools sind schon lange installiert. (Hatte da vor längerm schon mal erfolglos versucht). Bei "tail -f /var/log/syslog" tut sich aber rein gar nichts, wenn ich eine Karte (Telefonkarte; SIM-Adapter) einschiebe.
<stevieh> was sagt pcsc_scan?
<stevieh> pcscd sollte den erkennen.
<jokrebel> stevieh: Ja, das scheint zu klappen. Da tut sich dann auch noch mehr, wenn ich ne Karte reinstecke. (Bei den Kartentelefon-Karten zwar nur Card state: Card inserted, Unresponsive card, ) aber immerhin. Die SIM erkennt er sogar als GSM card.
<stevieh> gibts noch karten telefone?
<stevieh> weiss nicht, welcher layer da was supported...
<stevieh> deine krankenkarte sollte afaik auch was sagen.
<jokrebel> das mit dem auslesen wieviel Guthaben da drauf ist, ist auch gar nicht so wichtig. Aber Telefonbuch/SMSen von ner SIM bearbeiten können wär nett.
 * jokrebel hat keine Krankenkarte :(
<stevieh> jokrebel: das mit dem Telefonbuch geht glaub ich.
<stevieh> mit der geeigneten karte kannst du da sogar cryptospielchen machen.
<stevieh> so ne mSATA wird ja "immer" ganz normal erkannt, oder? Das ist nicht irgendwie Sata+miniPCIe controller=
<jokrebel> stevieh: Wie gesagt, hab das an nem uralt-Win98-Rechner per RS232-Reader am laufen. Würd das halt nur gern auch mit der "aktuellen" Hard/Software können.
<stevieh> klar.
<stevieh> genau gammu heisst das.
<stevieh> ne... das war was anderes
<jokrebel> jo - wollt ich auch grad vermuten ;-)
<stevieh> http://monosim.integrazioneweb.com/
<kubine> Title: monosim - manage your sim card contacts with standard pcsc smartcard readers or smartmouse serial (at monosim.integrazioneweb.com)
<stevieh> aber ob man italienische software an seine sim lassen will? Die rostet sicher sehr schnell.
<jokrebel> hehe
<stevieh> so, mittag
<jokrebel> Mahlzeit und Danke
<jokrebel> MonoSIM :-/ die "News" sind von 2011, das PPA für Natty…
<jokrebel> kann doch nicht war sein, dass niemand unter Linux sein Telefonbuch auf der SIM-Karte bearbeiten will.
<jokrebel> *wahr
<dadrc> stevieh, bei mSATA musste aufpassen, nicht jeder miniPCIe-Slot kann das.
<dadrc> Das war irgendwie völlig dämlich gelöst
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, direkt auf der SIM (per Kartenleser) oder ueber ein Telefon?
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: Eigentlich per Kartenleser am PC (wie ich das schon zu WIN98-Zeiten mit nem RS323-Reader konnte)
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: Weil am Handy selbst ist die Bearbeitung meist sehr mühselig.
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, versteh' ich.
<jokrebel> muss ich jetzt tatsächlich weiterhin mit Hard- und Software von vor der Jahrtausendwende das Telefonbuch meiner SIM-Karte managen?
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: erinnert mich an mein leben.
<jokrebel> Na dann pack ich den RS232-COM-Kartenleser besser in eine gepolsterte Schachtel und zieh ne Sicherungs-Kopie der Win95/98-Installations-CD *seufz*
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: Hast Du nach sowas auch schon mehrfach erfolglos gesucht?
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: nö, aber auf jahrzente alter hw/sw rumzureiten ist ganz normal
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: ich glaube mich übrigens zu erinnern, dass reiner sct da auch einiermassen aktuelle software für so was anbietet
<jokrebel> "reiner sct"?
<LetoThe2nd> http://www.reiner-sct.com/
<kubine> Title: REINER SCT - Hightech aus dem Schwarzwald (at www.reiner-sct.com)
<abraxus> hi - unter welcher Lizenz stehen die Hintergrundbilder von Ubuntu ?
<stevieh> jokrebel: wahrscheinlich weil eh keiner mehr sein telefonbuch auf einer sim karte hat?
<LetoThe2nd> hm, wohl doch nicht mehr. sorry.
<stevieh> jokrebel: hast du einfach mal versucht, das monosim zu nehmen bzw. vom source zu bauen?
<jokrebel> stevieh: Ne - ein Natty-PPA in mein Produktivsystem zu quetschen trau ich mich dann doch nicht. Genauswenig wie selber bauen auf diesem Rechner.
<stevieh> hmm... naja, wenn du meinst.
<stevieh> kannst ja auch das paket einfach selbst mal installieren.
<stevieh> ok, ist mono basiert...
<stevieh> schlimm jenuch
<jokrebel> und die neuesten News sind von 2011
<jokrebel> koegs: Was für ein Xxxx
<stevieh> jokrebel: hab schon ältere software eingebaut ;-)
<jokrebel> ...er trägts schon im Namen ;-)
<setra> stevieh, hi, hast du mein email gekriegt
<jokrebel> email? stevieh Du gibst auch per Mail support? <g>
<stevieh> setra: mompl, bin grad am telefon
<setra> support nö, eher intressiert denk ich
<setra> jokrebel, es funktioniert schon recht schön mit dem wrapper ansatz, vor allem weil bei den usern selbst so gut wie nix umgestellt werden muss
<stevieh> setra: so, ich probier dein script mal.
<setra> have phun!
<stevieh> setra: tja, ich kann das verhalten schonmal bestätigen ;-)
<setra> stevieh, hmmm ungläubiger
<setra> aber um produktiv zu bleiben, wo könnte man ansetzen um das in den griff zu kriegen, weil geht nit gibts nit
<stevieh> warte, ich hab grad ne idee
<setra> und das ganze is ja wirklich ein lächerlich kleiner konfigurationstask
<setra> lass mich teilhaben
<stevieh> ssh -X foobar@home env vs. ssh -X foobar@home und dann env
<stevieh> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/216202/why-does-an-ssh-remote-command-get-fewer-environment-variables-then-when-run-man
<kubine> Title: Why does an SSH remote command get fewer environment variables then when run manually? - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<stevieh> und ich vermute, das ist das thema, der bekommt das environment nicht mit, aber ich bin jetzt zu faul, zu begreifen, wie man das ändern kann ;-)
<setra> hah, ja genau ich denke du hast den nagel auf den kopf getroffen.... super cool
<stevieh> wollte mir nur selbst beweisen, dass ich als admin immer noch herhalten könnte ;-)
<setra> ich werd mich drüm kummern, und dann lass ich dich teilhaben, falls du interesse hast
<stevieh> gern doch ;-)
<setra> mir sind einfach die ansätze ausgegangen, (quasi im tunnel und vor mir das licht des ausgangs... (oder zuges))
<stevieh> das ist normaaal-
<stevieh> ssh -X foobar@home "source ~/.profile ; xeyes" geht
<Vanger> tag zusammen. hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit aufs gemacht?
<Vanger> folgendes vorhaben: ich habe zwei verzeichnisse die ich virtuell zusammenführen möchte - also z.B. /base-dir1/some_dir/foo und /base-dir2/some_dir/bar wird mit aufs auf /aufs gemountet, was mir dann sowohl "foo" als auch "bar" in /aufs/some_dir listet
<Vanger> aufs macht das jetzt so, dass wenn ich /aufs/some_dir/bar verändere, es eine kopie anlegt und unter /base-dir1/some_dir/bar ablegt. sprich: die originale datei unter /base-dir2 bleibt unverändert und eine kopie in /base-dir1 angelegt
<Vanger> ich würde gerne haben, dass er die datei direkt in /base-dir2 verändert, sprich keine kopie erstellt. geht das, wenn ja wie?
<LetoThe2nd> fgg
<netzwerksurfer> hallo. ubuntu version: 13.10 / virtualbox version: 4.3. wenn ich mein system beenden möchte kriege ich ständig den error: "vboxnet0 is waiting to become free. usage count = 1" und es findet kein shutdown statt. jemand eine idee wie man das beheben kann?
<mgolisch> https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/12264
<kubine> Title: #12264 (unregister_netdevice => Fixed in SVN) – Oracle VM VirtualBox (at www.virtualbox.org)
<bekks> Welche vbox Version der Reihe 4.3?
<ring0> schon wieder weg ;)
<k03ll> hallo ich hab gerade einen vhost eintrag für foo.local angelegt, und den documentroot auf /var/www/foo gelegt. wenn ich jetzt aber mit http://foo.local/ darauf zugreifen will gelange ich nur zum ordner /var/www nicht aber zu /var/www/foo. 
<BlueFox> hello
<BlueFox> :)
<maze-m> moinsen
<maze-m> bei mir hat sich cups beim systemstart aufgehangen und nun will der server nicht mehr weiter hochfahren. wie kann ich das denn unterbrechen, sodass er trotzdem erstmal weiter hochfährt?
<maze-m> gibt da doch ne Tastenkombination, oder?
<bekks> Wo hat er sich denn aufgehangen?
<maze-m> direkt beim booten
<maze-m> bekomme ja die ganzen dienste angezeigt, welche er startet.... und er versucht nun schon die ganze zeit cups zu starten, was aber nicht geht. aber er läuft da auch nicht in nen timeout oder so
<maze-m> bekomme halt nur: "Starting cups........." 
<mgolisch> deaktiviere es halt
<mgolisch> bootet es denn im recovery modus noch?
<maze-m> na ja, wie kann ich's denn jetzt deaktivieren?
<maze-m> was müsste ich denn drücken, um in den recovery-modus zu kommen?
<maze-m> ich mein f8, oder?
<mgolisch> einfach im boot menu auswaehlen?
<mgolisch> da sollte ne auswahl kommen
<maze-m> mgolisch: okay, ich guck mal
<maze-m> hmm....bei mir gibt's keine recovery modus :(
<mgolisch> evtl esc druecken im bootloader
<mgolisch> welche ubuntu version ist das?
<maze-m> jo, hab ich schon. aber ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich ein red hat habe.... 
<bekks> Dann frag doch bitte den Redhat Support.
<maze-m> dachte nur, es gäbe ne allgemeine möglichkeit, sowas abzubrechen und starten zu lassen
<bekks> Es ist trotzdem kein Ubuntuproblem :)
<mgolisch> aber selbst da sollte es ein recovery eintrag geben
<mgolisch> zumindest haben das alle unsere oracle server
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> ansonsten anstatt init bash starten lassen
<mgolisch> oder ne livecd booten
<bekks> Oder mal die Redhat Doku lesen, wie man wesentlich mehr Informationen beim Boot herausbekommt.
<bekks> Ist ja nicht so, dass so ein Linuxsystem sehr schweigsam ist. Es redet halt nur viel, wenn man es danach fragt. :)
<maze-m> okay, dann muss ich sonst später nochmal gucken! 
<maze-m> vielen dank euch erstmal :)
<bekks> Redhat hat auch einen sosreport.
<bekks> Jetzt ists aber genug mit den Hinweisen. :P
<maze-m> sosreport?
<bekks> Das sagte ich gerade.
<maze-m> ja okay, ich werd da später nochmal gucken! vielen dank dann erstmal
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-07
<IchEsseDichAuf> hi, kann man herausfinden wann das paket x im system installiert wurde?
<ring0> sollte im log von apt oder aptitude stehen, je nach dem was du verwendet hast
<IchEsseDichAuf> bin mir ganz nicht sicher wie das installiert wurde, apt/synaptic/dpkg
<ring0> dann guck mal in /var/log/apt/history.log
<IchEsseDichAuf> ring0: nice, danke sehr!
<ring0> IchEsseDichAuf, kein problem. gerne
<IchEsseDichAuf> sonst habe ich schon /var/lib/dpkg/info nach datum durchsucht
<jokrebel> Was mach ich falsch? Immer wenn ich in Virtualbox die USB2.0 unterstützung aktivieren will kommt "Für diese virtuelle Maschine ist USB-2.0-Unterstützung aktiviert. Dafür wird aber das Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack benötigt. Bitte installieren Sie das Zusatzpaket von der VirtualBox-Webseite. Danach können Sie USB-2.0 wieder aktivieren. In der Zwischenzeit wird diese Einstellung deaktiviert, wenn Sie die Einstellungen bestätigen." - Die
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: a) das pack installieren b) der benutzer muss in der gruppe "vboxusers" sein
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: steht aber IIRC auch so im wiki. und geht natürlich nur mit der virtualbox.org version, nicht mit der OSE
<jokrebel> ah! Warum ließt man von B nirgends ;-)
<jokrebel> dacht OSE gibt es gar nicht mehr
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Installation#Nacharbeit-Benutzer-der-Gruppe-hinzufuegen
<kubine> Title: Installation › VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: Wald und Bäume und so. Danke. Geht aber grad immer noch nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: neu eingelogt, respektive newgrp gemacht und dann in der shell aufgerufen?
<jokrebel> hm ... da kommt dann "Error opening file for reading: Keine Berechtigung"
<LetoThe2nd> meld dich einfach mal ab und wieder an.
<jokrebel> hab sogar schon (wieder) rebootet 
<LetoThe2nd> hm.
<jokrebel> Und mein User ist in der Gruppe
<LetoThe2nd> dann ists schon merkwürdiger
<jokrebel> werds wohl nochmal purgen und nochmal von vorn anfangen. oder hast Du noch ne Idee, LetoThe2nd ?
<LetoThe2nd> grad nicht
<FUZxxl> Moin
<FUZxxl> Erinnert sich jemand noch an diesen xkcd: http://xkcd.com/528/
<kubine> Title: xkcd: Windows 7 (at xkcd.com)
<FUZxxl> Ich kenne jemanden, der das nachprogrammiert hat.
<FUZxxl> http://fuz.su/~fuz/win7.tar.gz
<LetoThe2nd> FUZxxl: ganz, ganz toll. hat was nochmal genau mit ubuntu zu tun?
<FUZxxl> LetoThe2nd: Oh... Ich dachte das hier ist der #ubuntu-de-offtopic
 * FUZxxl macht sich aus dem Staub.
<xsddds> Hallo, ich habe ein PDF welches Grafiken und Text enthält. Wie kann ich unter Ubuntu dieses PDF ohne sichtbaren Qualitätsverlust als JPG oder ähnliches speichern?
<LetoThe2nd> vermutlich gimp oder imagemagick, halt die qualitätsstufe sehr hoch einstellen.
<geser> z.B. in Gimp mit ausreichend dpi öffnen und dann in hoher JPEG-Qualität abspeichern
<bonafide> Hallo, ich versuche meine Wiimote mit meinem PC zu pairen, aber bekomme immer  eine Fehlermeldung. Was kann ich tun?
<stevieh> es richtig machen?
<LetoThe2nd> bonafide: ohne mich damit auseinander setzen zu wollen - zumindest mal die konkrete fehlermeldung zeigen und die verwendete ubuntu version nennen
<bonafide> Ich benutze Ubuntu 12.04.4 Precise Pangolin. Die Fehlermeldung werde ich nochmal reproduzieren. Augenblick, bitte.
<bonafide> stevieh, LetoThe2nd: "Setting up 'Nintendo RVL-CNT-01' failed"
<LetoThe2nd> bonafide: wie schon gesagt - für sowohl bluetooh als auch wiimote bin ich total der falsche. :-( leider gibt die meldung auch nicht viel her
<LetoThe2nd> das einzige was mir einfallen würde ist irgendwie den debug/verbose level hochdrehen
<bonafide> Die Sache ist: Mit wminput funktioniert das ganze ja. Nur das normale Pairing über den Bluetooth-Manager funktioniert nicht. 
<bonafide> Ich habe die Frage auch schon im Mixxx-IRC gestellt. Nur leider benutzt da keiner Ubuntu. Trotzdem haben die Jungs da geantwortet.
<bonafide> http://pastebin.com/50yYzByM
<kubine> Title: Mixxx Antwort Wiimote - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bonafide> Das da.
<bonafide> LetoThe2nd: Weißt du, wo ich sowas fragen kann?
<LetoThe2nd> gute frage ist schon sehr speziell
<bonafide> Hift mir das vielleicht? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/XWiimote
<kubine> Title: XWiimote - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<bonafide> LetoThe2nd: Könntest du mir bitte mal zeigen, wie man sowas installiert? https://github.com/dvdhrm/xwiimote
<kubine> Title: dvdhrm/xwiimote · GitHub (at github.com)
<bonafide> tar.gz herunterladen und dann?
<MrHeisenberg> hallo, wenn ich ein samba-share mounte bekomme ich den freien platz des remote-laufwerks nicht den freien platz der per quota bestimmt ist. hab ich da bei der samba-config evtl was übersehen?
<MrHeisenberg> gemounted hab ich es simpel per sudo mount.cifs //server/share -o username=user,-password /media/mymount
<doev> Wie kann ich ubuntu sagen, wo eine benötigte shared library für ein programm ist? In meinem Fall liegt sie im gleichen Verzeichnis.
<PBeck> doev: zur variable $LD_LIBRARY_PATH das verzeichnis hinzufügen
<PBeck> http://serverfault.com/questions/201709/how-to-set-ld-library-path-in-ubuntu
<kubine> Title: linux - How to set $LD_LIBRARY_PATH in Ubuntu? - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<doev> PBeck, ja das geht ... habe mich nur gewundert, warum die Variable bei mir nicht existiert.
<geser> weil ld.so normalerweise diese Verzeichnis aus /etc/ld.so.conf nimmt
<PBeck> http://askubuntu.com/questions/9878/set-ld-library-path-for-applications-started-from-the-desktop - hier auch noch ein paar möglichkeiten
<kubine> Title: environment variables - Set LD_LIBRARY_PATH for applications started from the desktop - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<doev>  $LD_LIBRARY_PATH hat aber Priorität und es wird zuerst dort gesucht?
<geser> ja, an 2. Stelle (ld.so.conf ist an 4. Stelle)
<PBeck> wenn man was in ld einträgt, muss man aber auch ldconfig zum updaten ausführen
<geser> siehe auch die Manpage zu ld.so
<doev> ok, danke
<PBeck> (in ld.so.conf bzw. in ld.so.conf.d
<fleisch> Hallo Leute, ich weiss jetzt leider nicht genau ob ich hier richtig bin, ich hätte eine Frage zu Ubuntu-Server 12.04. Bin ich denn hier richtig?
<k1l> fleisch: schiess los
<fleisch> ich würde gerne einen eigenen webserver betreiben. (zuerst muss ich jedoch den umgang damit erlernen) ich habe also die ubuntu-server distri in einer virtual box installiert. Leider habe ich von Servern noch keine Ahnung, nutze aber Desktop-Ubuntu. Linux ist mir nicht fremd... Hättest du eine Idee wie ich am besten mit dem erlernen anfangen kann? mein Ziel ist ein Webserver für eine private homepage und evtl. ein NAS
<fleisch> (das NAS sollte durch eine IP Adresse erreichbar sein)
<dasjoe> fleisch, wenn du Englisch kannst ist der Ubuntu Server Guide ein guter Start, einfach von Vorne bis Hinten durchlesen: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/index.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Server Guide (at help.ubuntu.com)
<dasjoe> Den gibt's auch als PDF
<dasjoe> Wenn du's lieber als PDF hast: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/serverguide.pdf (1,4 MB PDF, 400 Seiten)
<fleisch> danke für die Antworten, nur noch eine Frage vorerst, hat denn ein normalo wie ich einer bin überhaupt eine Chance das richtig hinzubekommen. Ich interessiere mich zwar für sehr dafür, jedoch habe ich keinerlei IT-Ausbildung :-( könnte ich das trotzdem hinbekommen?
<stevieh> klor
<dasjoe> Klar. In 'ner Virtualbox kannst du ja erstmal nichts falsch machen, einfach rumspielen bis du's verstanden hast
<fleisch> ok, danke euch, dann auf ins Vergnügen :-)
<dasjoe> fleisch, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Server_Installation leitet dich mit Bildern durch eine Installation
<kubine> Title: Server Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fleisch> die installation in der VM habe ich bereits hinter mir, jetzt stehe ich leider vor dem Terminal und weiss nicht weiter, werd wohl erstmal noch das Manual weiter durchlesen, danke trotzdem
<riverkiller> hallo 
<riverkiller> habe Ubuntu 13.10 mit Wine und will die Software von Win2day nutzen ist Installiert und ein Starticon am Schreibtisch, Java 7 ist auch Installiert.
<riverkiller> wenn ich win2day starte läuft kurz die Uhr und nichts passiert ?
<mgolisch> im terminal starten?
<patric> hi
<patric> kann mir da ev. jemand helfen?
<patric> habe probleme mit der tastatureinstellung
<g0ne> patric in wiefern
<patric> 1. ich habe eine schweizertastatur, weiss nicht wie eure aus sieht. habe meine festplatte mit luks verschlüsselt. bei meinem passwort kommt ein @ vor. leider funktioniert das bei der anmeldung nicht
<patric> beim benutzerpasswort das selbe
<patric> sobald ich mal eingeloggt bin, geht aber das benutzerpasswort mit dem @
<patric> @ ist bei mir ALT Gr 2
<ppq> bei deutscher tastatur ist es alt-gr und q
<ppq> probier das mal
<ppq> zusätzliches sicherheitsfeature ;p
<g0ne> Sicher das er nicht auf amerikanisches layout zurück fällt? ;) Grade cryptluks kommt ja noch vorm mount.. da ist die grub einstellung entscheidend
<patric> keine ahnung
<ppq> naja, auf us ists auch altgr+2
<ppq> oh, ne
<ppq> shift+2, oder?
<g0ne> yep shift+2
<patric> mit shift geht es
<patric> aber ist ja scheisse, wenn ich das erste mal das pw mit shift und danach mit alt gr eingeben muss
<ppq> man kann das keyboard layout für grub einstellen, gurgel mal nach ckbcomp
<ppq> das erstellt einem ne datei, die man nach /boot/grub kopiert
<ppq> dann in /etc/grub.d/40_custom laden
<ppq> ganz schön umständlich.
<g0ne> müsste irgendwas mit terminal_input de_keyboard sein + keymap de - aber für ch glaube ich noch etwas umständlicher :)
<g0ne> ich hab mich dran gewöhnt es immer mit der englischen tastatur einzutippen :)
<ppq> ka, bei mir ging es bisher mit allen distributionen direkt mit richtigem layout
<g0ne> ich mein ab > 12.04 ist es automatisch schon eingestellt.. bei arch muss man es auf jedenfall noch manuell einstellen
<patric> danke. werde ich auch müssen
<enbewe> #duerfenwirnicht
<enbewe> hups
<Bolimeankel> brauche einen tip habe probleme mit der sound wiedergabe 
<Bolimeankel> hallo
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-08
<hans213> hey, jmd anwesend der mir in der shell helfen kann?
<subz3r0> hi
<subz3r0> sehe ich es richtig, dass ich die Ubuntu 14.04 Beta1 Version installieren kann, und mit den upgrades wird da später ne final (stable) raus?
<g0ne> ja
<subz3r0> wollte direkt die 14.04 lts auf meine neue sdd installieren
<subz3r0> ssd
<PBeck> hi
<dreamon__> Habe einen USB3.0 SATA Adapter(1TB HDD). Dieser funktioniert, aber nur wenn ich ihn am USB2.0 am Notebook betreibe. Tue ich das am USB3.0 wird er zwar erkannt(siehe dmesg), aber er hängt nichts ein.  Siehe hier -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7055162/ -> fdisk -l zeigt kein Laufwerk an.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon__> Brauch ich für USB3.0 zusätzliche Treiber? Verwende 12.04.x
<bekks> Ubuntu bringt diese Treiber mit.
<bekks> Schau Dir dmesg an, um zu sehen was los ist.
<dreamon> bekks, Hallo. Ich hab dmesg ja im paste am Ende dran. Was kann ich dran erkennen?
<dreamon> Wenn ich die HDD mit Adapter an usb 2.0 anstecke bekomme ich mehr Meldungen(dmesg) -> sd 17:0:0:0: [sdc] 1953525164 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)
<dreamon> Das passiert beim Einstecken in USB3.0 nicht.
<ppq> dreamon, lspci in nem pastebin bitte
<dreamon> ppq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7055357/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> In deinem dmesg sieht man keinerlei brauchbrare Informationen. Gerät abziehen, 10s warten, an USB3 anstecken, dann nochmal 10s warten und dmesg nochmal pasten. hhhhujjjj     jjjjsssq
<ppq> jsg!
<Fuchs> jjjjsssq! 
<ppq> hhhhuhu Fuchs 
<ppq> dreamon, die intel usb3 chips machen unter linux gern mal solche probleme, teste es mal mit einer aktuellen ubuntuversion (live)
<dreamon> Guten Tag Fuchs. Schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7055365/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> bekks, Im paste, hatte ichs auch einmal am usb2.0 dran, da wurde sie erkannt. Bitte diesen Teil ignoren
<Fuchs> dreamon: ist so. Dafuer gibt es aber einen OT Kanal :) 
<dreamon> ppq, Woher weißt du das?
<ppq> dreamon, weil ich das gleiche problem hatte
<ppq> mit kernel 3.2 war alles gut, alles neuere bis einschließlich 3.12 machte dann probleme
<ppq> in 3.13 wieder alles ok
<dreamon> Oh. Was verwendet 3.13? 13.10 oder 14.04?
<ppq> gleiche symtpome. usb3 hdd am intel controller, die nicht erkannt wird
<ppq> 3.13 gibt es bisher nur in 14.04 leider
<dreamon> Will eh updaten. Glaube Beta 2 gibts schon. Ich werde mal Backup machen und dort mein Glück versuchen
<dreamon> DANKE!
<ppq> teste es erstmal mit einer live-cd
<ppq> bevor du irgendwas großes anstößt
<ppq> muss ja nicht das selbe problem sein wie bei mir
<dreamon> richtig
<dreamon> ppq, Bin jetzt unter 14.04 Live-CD leider wird auch dort die Festplatte nicht erkannt.
<bekks> Dann hast du wohl einen billigen Adapter.
<dreamon> Ja billig war er. >(
<minimec> dreamon: Hi. Ich lese gerade Dein Problem. Sieht Ddein Computer die HD überhaupt? Wenn Du zum Beispiel die BIOS Start Optionen wählst, könntest Du dann von dieser HD starten?
<dreamon> ups Englische Tastatur
<dreamon> minimec, Die HDD ist extern ueber USB3.0 Sata Adapter angesteckt.
<bekks> Dann solltest du per USB booten können.
<bekks> Kannst du das nicht, mit diesem Adapter, schmeiss ihn direkt weg.
<minimec> dreamon: Das sollte keinen UNterschied machen. Ich kann über die Boot Optionen ja auch von einem USB Stick starten.
<TheInfinity> moderne BIOS können direkt auf usb zugreifen. yep.
<dreamon> Ok. Ihr wollt mir sagen ich soll schauen ob ich von USB direkt damit booten kann? Wenn ja ist hardwareseitig kein Problem.. Kann ich gerne schauen ob er in Bootoptionen erscheint.. muss nur schnell rebooten
<dreamon> Leider hab ich den Nickname vergessen, der Tipp mit dem Bios war gut!!
<dreamon> Ich hab jetzt die HDD vorher angesteck und dann die Kiste gestartet. Da wurde sie unter den Bootoptionen gefunden. Ein nur Reset hat das nicht gebracht.
<dreamon> Ich konnte sogar darauf zugreifen. Jetzt hab ich mein Normales System gebootet.. (Nochmal angesteckt) da wird wieder nicht erkannt. Muß sie also beim Starten angesteckt haben
<minimec> dreamon: Freut mich, das zu lesen ;)
<dreamon> minimec, Vielleicht gibt es eine Bios Option für 3.0 ich muß mir das mal genauer anschauen. 
<dreamon> minimec, Ich gebe Bescheid wenn ich schlauer bin. Immerhin kann ich nun schon einmal verwenden. 
<minimec> dreamon: Schau mal, ob 'legacy USB' oder so aktiviert ist. Das würde bedeuten, dass USB 3.0 deaktiviert ist.
<dreamon> Ok. Melde mich in einigen Minuten.
<dreamon> minimec, Du hast recht. Im Bios kann ich Legacy abschalten. Aber dann wird sie gar nicht mehr erkannt :) Nicht mal mehr in den Bootoptionen.
<bekks> Auch nicht am USB3 Port?
<dreamon> Ich stecke immer nur am USB3 Port an. Unter USB2 funktioniert es problemlos. Auch hotplug
<dreamon> Damit sie mit USB3.0 erkannt wird muß ich legacy einschalten .. Kiste ganz ausschalten. USB3.0 anstecken und einschalten. Dann ist es im Bios da und auch in Ubuntu gemountet
<minimec> dreamon: Tja... Wie sagt man so schön: Lieber den Spatz in der Hand, als die Taube auf dem Dach
<dreamon> Wenn ich einmal abstecke, wird sie nicht mehr erkannt. Ich bevorzuge Spatz :)
<dreamon> Ich werde jetzt mal die LiveCD mit 14.04 probieren. mal schauen ob die Geschwindigkeit das hergibt. Nachher mal nach einem Bios update schauen. Eventuell hilft das.
<subz3r0> ist hier evtl nen fehler im wiki?
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Alignment
<kubine> Title: Alignment › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<subz3r0> "als auch grafisch mit gparted (ab Version 0.64)"
<rhagu> hi, Ich hab gerade ne usb festplatte an meinen 12.04 laptop angeschlossen, aber leider taucht sie nicht unter /dev auf und lsusb zeigt keinen usb-sata controller, was kann da los sein?
<dreamon> Wie updated man ein Bios, wenn es keine Linux software dafür gibt und kein Windows mehr verwendet wird?
<subz3r0> gparted gibts nicht in der version 0.64
<bekks> dreamon: Gar nicht.
<subz3r0> neuste ist 0.18.0. ubuntu 12.04 hat 0.11.0
<ppq> dreamon, freedos live-cd/-stick mit dem dos-flashtool
<subz3r0> wollte gleich meine ssd partitionieren
<ppq> die meisten hersteller haben direkt entsprechende cd-images mit alles 
<subz3r0> aber ein wenig verwirrt wegen dem versioning im wiki...
<bekks> subz3r0: Das soll "0.6.4" heissen.
<subz3r0> bekks: danke. hatte sowas vermutet. aber sicher ist sicher :) also gehts prima mit meiner v0.11.0 :)
<bekks> Zumal du mit fdisk schon reimal fertig gewesen wärst.
<subz3r0> bekks: muss die pladde ja erstmal einbauen ;)
<subz3r0> war mich gerade noch am einlesen wegen encryption, wear-leveling und trim...
<dreamon> ppq, Hier leider nicht Lenovo G580, Software gibts nur für > Windows 7. Kein anderes OS. 
<bekks> dreamon: Dann ist das so. Dann brauchst du ein Windows 7.
<subz3r0> werde wohl auch die 14.04 nehmen. anstatt später nen upgrade von 12.04 auf 14.04 durchzuführen :)
<minimec> dreamon: Freedos auf nen alten USB stick kopieren, und das Dos BIOS update machen.
<minimec> dreamon: http://www.freedos.org/
<kubine> Title: FreeDOS | The FreeDOS Project (at www.freedos.org)
<minimec> dreamon: http://www.falcon2045.com/2012/07/bootable-usb-stick-mit-freedos-erstellen
<bekks> subz3r0: Dann gibts Support bis dahin auch nur in #ubuntu+1 
<subz3r0> bekks: joa. noch läuft ja 12.04 :P
<minimec> dreamon: ups.. Der link ist für Windows...
<dreamon> minimec, Wenn ich Ehrlich bin, hab ich vor dieser Methode die Hosen voll. Mit dem Hersteller eigenen Tool, wir zumindest geprüft obs passt.
<subz3r0> dreamon: kollege macht es immer mit nem win7 liveusbstick
<minimec> dreamon: Kann ich verstehen. Mein BIOS kann jetzt gleich aus dem BIOS heraus 'updaten'. Feine Sache...
<dreamon> subz3r0, Sowas will ich auch.. Wo kriegt man sowas her. BarthPE war mal mit XP
<subz3r0> also windose auf nem stick installieren und bios updaten
<subz3r0> kA wie er das gemacht hat. vermutlich 2 sticks benutzt und auf den usb stick installiert
<subz3r0> aber kann ihn gerne mal anrufen. moment
<bekks> Könnt ihr das dann jetzt auch in den Offtopic verlagern, danke :)
<subz3r0> bekks: klar. wir gehen drüben kuscheln :)
<minimec> dreamon: Nun. Die Dos updates vom Hersteller sollte zumindest die Datenintegrität des BIOS files auch überprüfen.
<subz3r0> jemand ne idee wie ich checken kann welche hd an welchem port angeschlossen ist?
<subz3r0> lshw?
<bekks> Augen.
<bekks> Du könntest schon lange fertig sein mit dem Einbau.
<subz3r0> die ports sind überdeckt... sehe da nix, oder müsste einiges ausbauen^^
<subz3r0> aber um meine frage selbst zu beantworten: sudo lshw -c storage -c disk
<subz3r0> :p
<bekks> Das sagt dir leider nicht an welchem Port die Platten hängen, sondern nur wlche IDs vergeben wurden.
<bekks> Daher: "Augen".
<subz3r0> tut es nicht?
<subz3r0> Logischer Name: scsi0
<subz3r0> Produkt: SAMSUNG ....
<bekks> Logische NAmen sagen genau NICHTS über den physikalischen Anschluss.
<bekks> Deswegen heisst das ja auch _logischer_ Name.
<subz3r0> komisch. das intel tool sagt es auch so. muss dann zufall sein
<dreamon_> Im Mainboard Handbuch sollte es doch auch nummeriert sein?
<subz3r0> port 0 die platte die ich suchte
<bekks> subz3r0: Die Angabe kann, muss aber nicht stimmen. Daher ist die Ausgabe des Tools nicht verlässlich.
<bekks> dreamon_: "< subz3r0> die ports sind überdeckt... sehe da nix, oder müsste einiges ausbauen^^"
<subz3r0> bekks: okay, gut zu wissen. also nicht drauf verlassen und <augen auf>
<bekks> Ja, musst ich Dir jetzt dreimal sagen.
<bekks> Habe ich keine Lust mehr zu, vielleicht opfert sich ja ein anderer für Dich, in Zukunft.
<subz3r0> biste heute mit dem falschen fuß aufgestanden, oder was ist los? komm mal runter^^
<bekks> Nö, ich komme nicht runter. Ich helfe nur keinen Leuten, die andauernd einfach nicht zuhören und alles besser wissen wollen.
<bekks> Damit istd as Thema durch für mich.
<subz3r0> ...
<subz3r0> http://askubuntu.com/questions/339232/identification-of-hdd-by-sata-port-number
<kubine> Title: hard drive - Identification of HDD by SATA port number - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<bekks> In dem Post steht nichts anderes als was ich dir dreimal sagte. 
<dodo4444> hallo, wenn ich unter ubuntu 13.10 mit dem netzwerkmanager ein vpn einrichte (vpnc), dann legt der nm doch sicherlich irgendwo eine datei mit den eingegebenen daten an.
<dodo4444> weiß jmd. wo ich diese finde bzw. wie ich herausfinde wo diese konfigurationsdatei angelegt wird bzw. in welcher datei diese daten gespeichert werden?
<bekks> Da stellt sich doch die Frage warum? :)
<bekks> Editier das doch über den Netzwerkmanager.
<dodo4444> wenn ich diese datei fände, könnte ich sie ganz leicht per makro auch auf andere rechner kopieren.
<dodo4444> editieren über den NM ist für einmalige kleine änderungen natürlich das sinnvollste
<dodo4444> speicher der netzwerkmanager die verbindungsdaten irgendwo auslesbar?
<jokrebel_> hat der Netzwerkmanager da nicht sogar einen "Exportieren" Funktion?
<dodo4444> jokrebel_: ja, vpn dateien kann man damit als .pcf exportieren
<dodo4444> das habe ich aber unter 13.10 nicht mehr gefunden
<Lorelei> mit meinem Internet-Vertrag kam ein USB WLan Stick, der grade eben erst auf den Markt kam. Wie finde ich denn raus, welcher Hersteller den Chip dazu gebaut hat und ob man den unter Linux verwenden könnte wenn google dazu nichts findet?
<maredebianum> vendor id und product id nicht bekannt?
<dasjoe> dodo4444, ich hab "Export" bei meinen VPNs, beim Bearbeiten des VPNs ist unten links der Button
<jokrebel_> dodo4444: Ich hab das hier unter 13.10 schon gefunden
<bekks> Lorelei: Einstecken und sudo lsusb ausführen
<jokrebel_> sudo?
<dodo4444> unter /etc/NetworkManager bzw /usr/lib/NetworkManager finde ich nichts
<Lorelei> bekks, wird als Bus 001 Device 010: ID 057c:8502 AVM GmbH  markiert, und nun?
<dodo4444> dasjoe: stimmt, hatte ich wohl übersehen
<bekks> Lorelei: Jetzt kennst du die USB ID 057c:8502 und kannst weitersehen, ob genau dieses Chipset unterstützt wird.
<Lorelei> und wo schau ich denn nach? ich mein das steht doch nur für Hersteller vom Gerät und deren laufende Modellnummer
<dasjoe> Suchmaschine deiner Wahl wäre der erste Ansatz :)
<dodo4444> nichtsdestotrotz, weiß jmd. ob der NM diese infos auch irgendwo als klartext in einer datei speichert?
<bekks> Lorelei: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/fritz-wlan-stick-ac-430-unterstuetzung/#post-6420642
<kubine> Title: Fritz!WLAN Stick AC 430 Unterstützung › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lorelei> Lupe wäre wohl einfacher gewesen für die Aussage das Mediatek verbaut ist ;)
<jokrebel_> dodo4444: Speicher es ab und such nach Dateien die um diese Zeit verändert wurden. Wunder Dich aber nicht, wenn Du dann die Datei händisch bearbeitest, dass es Probleme geben könnte.
<Lorelei> dann bastel ich mir mal einen Treiber zusammen, merci
<OliverKrueger> Ich habe gerade eine frische Saucy Installation abgeschlossen. Kein X, nur Text-Modus. Nach der Installation gibt der Monitor allerdings nichts mehr aus.
<OliverKrueger> Per Netzwerk komme ich auf den Rechner. Wie kann ich das Problem debuggen?
<bekks> Welches Problem?
<OliverKrueger> Ich hätte gerne eine Text-Konsole auf dem angeschlossenen Monitor.
<bekks> Dass dein Monitor (nicht Ubuntu) keinen Timeout gesetzt hat zum Energiesparen?
<bekks> gibt... ah - ich las geht.
<OliverKrueger> :)
<OliverKrueger> Hab schon noplymouth in grub gesetzt. Keine Wirkung.
<OliverKrueger> Sehe noch nicht einmal ein grub-menu.
<bekks> Das ist normalerweise auch ausgeblendet.
<bekks> !grub2 | OliverKrueger 
<bekks> !grub2 > OliverKrueger 
<kubine> OliverKrueger: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<OliverKrueger> Sollte da nicht 'was kommen, wenn man Shift gedrückt läßt?
<bekks> escape
<maredebianum> ESC oder SHIFT soweit ich weiss
<maredebianum> und die optionen quiet splash rasunehmen, evtl nomodeset rein, GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT in /etc/default/grub
<OliverKrueger> Ah, okay, wenn ich hidden-timeout rausnehme, kommt zumindest das grub-menu.
<blackdash> mahlzeit 
<sybrek> hi, hat jemand erfahrung mit 14.04 ? ich wollte dieses wochenende mienen rechner neu aufsetzen und bin am überlegen, ob ich nicht gleich auf 14.04 daily gehen soll. sind da irgendwelche probleme bekannt ?
<OliverKrueger> Jut, bleibt weiterhin mein eigentliches Problem. Die Anzeige von irgendetwas beim und nach dem Booten.
<bekks> sybrek: Das Problem ist, dass 14.04 noch Beta ist. Wenn du dich schon fragst, ob du es installieren solltest - dann lautet die eindeutige Antwort: Nein.
<maredebianum> OliverKrueger: nomodeset probiert? ganz früher wars mal vga=774, aber das könnte vorbei sein...
<OliverKrueger> maredebianum: Ja, ohne Erfolg.
<maredebianum> OliverKrueger: was sagt denn der xorg log, du kannst ja per ssh drauf, oder?
<sybrek> @bekks... mir ist klar, dass es noch beta ist, aber soweit ich weiß scheint diese ja schon recht stabil zu laufen. ich frage mich halt ob es sinnvoller ist bereits 14.04 draufzuschmeißen, oder 13.10 und dann in 2 monaten auf 14.04 zu migrieren
<OliverKrueger> Hab kein X installiert.
<bekks> sybrek: Wenn Du dich solche Dinge fragst, lautet die Antwort: nimm kein 14.04
<maredebianum> OliverKrueger: ah ja, sagtest du. randr/xrandr müsste es aber geben? 
<sybrek> bekks: sry, aber mit der antwort kann ich natürlich nicht viel anfangen ;) 
<OliverKrueger> maredebianum: nope
<sybrek> hat sonst jemand schon erfahrungen mit 14.04 gesammelt ? wie stabil ist es bereits ?
<OliverKrueger> maredebianum: ohne es zu kennen; sieht nach einem GUI tool aus.
<maredebianum> OliverKrueger: oehm, ja, gehört doch zum Xserver. 
<Rochvellon> sybrek: es ist halt wie mit jeder beta/alpha, sie kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht und kann morgen schon wieder defekt sein. es ist auch letztlich deine entscheidung, ob du schon 14.04 installierst oder erstmal abwartest
<bekks> sybrek: Die Antwort laitet: Nimm 12.04
<bekks> *lautet
<sybrek> danke @Rouchvellon .. wie schauts denn mit der migration von 13.10 auf 14.04 aus ? hat da jemand einen überblick was sich geändert hat bzw. was probleme bereiten könnte ?
<blackdash> kann ich mal was fragen als ubuntu neuling und zwar wie mute ich unter xubuntu meine zweite platte weiß das wer 
<blackdash> ich kriege das nicht auf die reihe  
<sybrek> @blackdash http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<kubine> Title: mount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<blackdash> jau danke ich klicke das mal 
<maredebianum> blackdash: platte muten? = mounten? blkid und dann in die /etc/fstab eintragen
<blackdash> ok ich versuche das mal 
<sybrek> @blackdash .. was ist das denn für eine partition ? normalerweise sollten deine partitionen bereits in nautilus zu sehen sein und bei klick eingehängt werden
<blackdash> was klicken? bei nautilus ich schaue mal
<bekks> sybrek: 14.04 ist noch nicht released. Wer auf eine Beta upgraded hilft sich selbst und fragt keine anderen.
<bekks> sybrek: Wenn Du über solche Dinge nachdenkst, lass bis 2017 die Finger von allem anderen als 12.04 - bis 2017 ist das supported.
<sybrek> @bekks .. ich wüsste nicht was dagegen sprichen würde erfahrungen auszutauschen .. wenn also jemand bereits 14.04 getestet hat, könnte er ja eventuell einige tipps geben .. 
<bekks> sybrek: Siehe oben.
<blackdash> so meine platte ist ganz neu und noch nicht partitioniert die platte ist 1tb groß 
<sybrek> @blackdash .. du willst doch nur eine zweite platte einhängen, oder ? was ist denn in deinem fall "eine zweite platte" ist dies wirklich eine physisches laufwerk, oder nur eine partition ?
<sybrek> achso .. dann solltest du sie mal partitionieren ;)
<sybrek> gparted bietet sich an
<sybrek> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GParted
<kubine> Title: GParted › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rochvellon> sybrek: da 14.04 noch nicht released wurde, bist du damit hier in diesem chan falsch. dafür wäre #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder noch besser #ubuntu-de+1 geeignet
<sybrek> wenn diese partitioniert ist, solltest du sie ohne probleme einhängen können
<bekks> Ohne Dateisystem anzulegen hilft die Partitionierung auch nichts.
<blackdash> sybrek ich habe 2 stück eine 500 gb da ist mein system drauf und die andere soll als externe genutzt werden 
<dreamon> Irgendein Programm mach auf mach hier einen Netzwerktraffic 10kb/up&down wie bekomme ich raus, was das für eines ist?
<sybrek> @Rochvellon .. thx .. werde da mal nachfragen
<bekks> blackdash: Du musst die externe Platte partitionieren und ein Dateisystem darauf anlegen.
<blackdash> ok versteh 
<sybrek> @blackdash .. ist eigentlich ganz simpel .. 1. anschließen 2. partitionieren (gparted) 3. einhängen
<bekks> sybrek: Du hast das Anlegen eines Dateisystems vergessen.
<sybrek> @bekks aka "ich motz einfach gegen alles" .. ich denke es ist schwerer bei gparted das deteisystem zu vergessen, als eines anzulegen
<blackdash> ok ich werde das man versuchen  ich sage schon mal danke mal sehen ob ich das hin bekomme 
<blackdash> so bin dann mal wieder weg 
<Rochvellon> gparted ist eigentlich idiotensicher :)
<dreamon> Irgendein Programm macht hier einen Netzwerktraffic 10kb/up&down. Wie bekomme ich raus, was das für eine Programm ist? *Rechtschreibung verbessert*
<ring0> dreamon, iftop und nethogs
<OliverKrueger> dreamon: Ich benutze gerne iptraf.
<tapti> hallo zusammen. bei ubuntu_12.04 ist auch mySQL bestanteil, weiß man das rootPW von mySQL gar nicht und ist gezwungen es zurückzusetzen? (btw -- ich weiß wie das geht.)
<tapti> o.O
<sybrek> @tapti .. das pw legst du bei installation von mysql an
<TheInfinity> tapti: das wird beim setup eingerichtet das pw. 
<bekks> sybrek: Wenn Du stänkern möchtest und Korrekturen an offensichtlich falschen Aussagen nicht akzeprierst, bist Du hier falsch.
<dreamon> iftop und iptraf hab ich mal gestartet. Man sieht jede Menge TCP Connections. Wie kann man die einem Programm zuordnen?
<bekks> *akzeptierst
<sybrek> @bekks .. mich würde mal interessieren ob noch jemand das gefühl hat, dass ich die person sei, die hier stänkert
<bekks> sybrek: Das wird nicht in diesem Kanal stattfinden. Dies ist der Supportkanal und nicht der "Wir-machen-hier-Umfragen"-Kanal. Für sowas haben wir #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ring0> dreamon, nethogs…
<sybrek> @bekks .. was hälts du von der idee .. lass mich einfach in ruhe und ich erwarte von dir auch keine weiteren antworten .. 
<bekks> sybrek: Was hälst Du davon, dass du einfach gehst, wenn es Dir nicht passt?
 * Rochvellon holt schonmal das popcorn hervor
<sybrek> @Rochvellon .. das wirst du nicht brauchen .. für mich ist das thema durch ;)
<Darkfire2012> nabend
<OliverKrueger> Zu meinem blank-screen Problem: mit den grub2 in einer kleinen Auflösung und dem Parameter GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text bekomme ich ein paar Ausgaben. Irgendwas im Bootprozess schaltet dann aber schnell auf blank.
<OliverKrueger> Weiß jemand, was im Bootprozess an den Grafik/Framebuffer/foo Einstellungen herumspielt?
<dreamon> ring0, merkwürdig. Ich kann kein Anwendung erkennen die diesen Traffic verursacht. Im Moment wird xchat an oberster Stelle angezeigt :)
<OliverKrueger> dreamon: iptraf kann afaik nur ipv4. Vielleicht ist es v6 Verkehr, der bei Dir durchlaeuft.
<dreamon> Ich habe im moment nethogs gestartet um zu sehen welche Anwendung dahintersteckt.
<tapti> "das pw legst du bei installation von mysql an" .... so kenn ich das ja auch, nur bei 12.04 ist das mit bestanteil. http://faq.hosteurope.de/index.php?cpid=18675
<kubine> Title: FAQ > Server und Virtua... > Betriebssystemver... > Paketversionen Ub... (at faq.hosteurope.de)
<TheInfinity> tapti: dann dpkg-reconfigure.
<dreamon> Port 33445 ist sehr aktiv.
<sybrek> @tapti .. das liegt dann aber nicht an ubuntu, sondern an hosteurope
<bekks> dreamon: Dann benutz lsof und finde heraus was auf dem Port läuft
<TheInfinity> tapti: die images von hosteurope sind eh ein bissl anders konfiguriert als ubuntu es üblicherweise ist - u.a. mit aktiviertem root.
<Darkfire2012> beim Betriebssystem Ubuntu habe ich gestern die xfce Oberfläche nachinstalliert. Aber es fehlt die Hälfte.
<LupusE> g'nabend
<bekks> TheInfinity: Damit man quasi gezwungen ist, sich direkt an den Hosteuropesupport zu wenden? :)
<maredebianum> dreamon: netstat -tulpen lönnte helfen
<Darkfire2012> Also habe ich wieder auf Gnome Classic umgeschaltet.
<tapti> also is das nicht standmäßig in ubuntu jetzt mit eingebacken. mh. ich weiß nur in 10.04. war das noch nicht der fall.
<OliverKrueger> tapti: Die zweite Antwort könnte Dich interessieren: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2101694/mysql-how-to-set-root-password-to-null
<kubine> Title: MySql How to set root password to null - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<TheInfinity> bekks: bis auf den aktivierten root ist da nicht viel anders. kein heftiges gebastel, recht harmlos. erzwingt den hostname, kernel nicht änderbar, root aktiviert. so als zusammenfassung. ;)
<bekks> TheInfinity: Kernel nicht änderbar - klingt schonmal nach "ist komplett unbrauchbar" :)
<TheInfinity> bekks: vps halt. virtuozzo.
<dreamon> bekks, maredebianum, danke habs gefunden!
<bekks> Ah. Oh. Brrrr.
<OliverKrueger> dreamon: und, was wars? ;)
<tapti> thx, aber ich hatte das hier ja schon vorher ergooglet. http://www.rackspace.com/knowledge_center/article/mysql-resetting-a-lost-mysql-root-password
<kubine> Title: MySQL - Resetting a lost MySQL root password | Knowledge Center | Rackspace Hosting (at www.rackspace.com)
<dreamon> OliverKrueger, venom -> ist ein skype Ersatz.. 
<TheInfinity> tapti: es ist eh empfehlenswert den user root bei mysql ganz zu löschen
<tapti> mh, wie so denn das????.... ich hatte NNNicht vor mysql über phpmyadmin o.ä. ausm netz verfügbar zu machen.
<TheInfinity> tapti: ok, dann gehts. macht halt nur sinn wenn man irgendwelche user haben die sich einloggen wollen. username unbekannt machts halt noch schwerer, gerade für automatisierte attacken.
<tapti> aso, das meinste. ja, verstehe. ich denk mir nur dabei.... frontends bringen potenziell nur zusätzliche lücken mit  und das muß ich nicht umbedingt haben. ...., wenn schon würd ich so nen frontend eh nur von localIP zugänglich machen. also wenn aber besser is erst gar nicht.^^
<TheInfinity> tapti: guter ansatz. :)
<tapti> thx. *rot werdz*
<TheInfinity> tapti: glaub mir, hier tauchen genug leute hin die mal übertrieben gesagt am liebsten alles chmod 777 auf alles machen würden und keine passwörter haben wollen - weil linux ist ja sicher und n server bedient man ja mit links. daher bin ich froh über jeden verantwortungsvollen admin ;)
<dasjoe> Ich verweise ja gerne auf den Ubuntu Server Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/index.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Server Guide (at help.ubuntu.com)
<tapti> okay, es gibt immer wieder sach die hat man noch nicht gesehen.... und will sie auch nicht.^^ (secure as posible.)
<tapti> ich ärger mich immer, wenn diverse dienste in netz passwortlängen begrenzen -- 25 zeichen sollten es schon sein. e.g       ss9/]+,K(5wBTd*K}evyc?W2o
<tapti> ;P
<tapti> bei openVPN nehm ich ja auch schließlich PW+Zertifikat.
<ring0> tapti, zum quatschen ist #ubuntu-de-offtopic besser :)
<subzeroo> hi
<subzeroo> versuche gerade luks mit lvm einzusetzen
<subzeroo> leider geht das wiki davon aus, dass ich die swap partition auf der selbendisk haben will
<subzeroo> allerdings möchte ich die swap partition auf der normalen hdd haben (rest auf ssd)
<ppq> oO wieso will man swap auf hdd, wenn man ne ssd hat
<subzeroo> suche nun schon 2+ stunden nach infos. aber so gut wie alle gehen immer nur von einer disk aus
<subzeroo> ppq, lebensdauer der sdd?
<ppq> hast du eine ssd der ersten generation oder wieso bereitet dir das sorgen
<stevieh> a) sollte das egal sein, b) will man das wirklich auf der sdd haben und c) ist es nicht vllig egal, wo man den swap anlegt?
<bekks> subzeroo: Damit das noch so wäre, müsste die SSD etwa 6 Jahre oder älter sein.
<ppq> und zum thema: swap kann man auch im nachhinein völlig unproblematisch anlegen. einfach in der crypttab eintragen mit /dev/urandom als passwort oder so
<subzeroo> habe auch nicht genug platz für swap(wenn man von ram *1,3 ausgeht) das wären über 20 gigs für swap
<bekks> Man geht nicht von RAM*1.3 aus.
<stevieh> d.h. du hast 16gig ram?
<ppq> so viel brauchst du sehr wahrscheinlich nicht
<bekks> Möchtest du suspend2disk machen, brauchst du soviel RAM.
<bekks> ähm, swap.
<ppq> wenn du suspend2disk nutzen möchtest, reicht es, wenn die swap partition etwas größer ist als die RAM menge, die du üblicherweise belegt hast
<subzeroo> ppq, jo das geht natürlich, aber dann geh kein hybernate bei der urandom methode
<stevieh> bei 16 gig ram, kann man den Swap auch auf ne Floppy legen.
<bekks> stevieh: Zur Not, ja.
<subzeroo> nein, ich habe momentan 8. werde aber bald auf 16 und dann auf 32
<stevieh> subzeroo: und willst suspend to disk fahren?
<subzeroo> ja
<bekks> Dann brauchst du soviel swap wie du üblicherweise RAM verbrauchst.
<subzeroo> bekks, so steht es zumindest im wiki, wenn man STR nutzen will
<subzeroo> also ram * 1.3
<bekks> Man braucht schlimmstenfalls etwa 100MB mehr als man RAM hat.
<subzeroo> STD sorry...
<stevieh> naja, ist ja auch egal, er will nur wissen, wie es geht.
<subzeroo> hab mir über swap die so wirklich gedanken gemacht. hier bei dem system habe ich 2 gigs gehabt und 4 gigs ram. STD ging trotzdem
<bekks> Man lässt einfach den Swapteil weg, und legt den nachträglich woanders, unverschlüsselt, an.
<bekks> Damit ist zwar die Verschlüsselung für die Füsse, aber was solls. So gehts, rein technisch.
<stevieh> na, dann hast du den ganzen speicher unverschlüsselt abgelegt... pöse pöse.
<subzeroo> klar, alledings würde das meine absichten bezüglich einer vollen verschlüsselung ad absurdu führen
<bekks> Ja, aber das will der Kunde nun mal so. :)
<ppq> naja, das geht auch verschlüsselt, mit suspend2disk fähigkeit
<subzeroo> +m
<ppq> sagt zumindest meine kurzrecherche. fand aber nur arch linux sachen dazu
<subzeroo> jo arch und gentoo ;)
<bekks> Grundsätzlich geht das auch verschlüsselt, ja.
<bekks> Und dank LVM auch egal auf welcher Platte.
<subzeroo> aber steht nirgends was zu direkt nem setup über 2 disk
<bekks> Dank LVM ist das egal...
<subzeroo> grml dieses mistige keyboard vom 10""... hacke immer daneben :D
<ppq> lvm... das wird aber ein gruselig komplexes setup dann
<bekks> Wieso?
<subzeroo> ppq, exakt
<bekks> der VG isit doch egal wieviele Platten da drin stecken.
<bekks> Und dem LV sagt man einfach auf welchem PV es liegen soll. Fertig.
<ppq> und was ist mit suspend2disk?
<subzeroo> bekks, okay. wo wäre dann der ansatz beim wikiartikel? also wo ich ihm sage, dass er die hdd nehmen soll?
<subzeroo> https://www.martineve.com/2012/11/02/luks-encrypting-multiple-partitions-on-debianubuntu-with-a-single-passphrase/
<kubine> Title: LUKS encrypting multiple partitions on Debian/Ubuntu with a single passphrase (at www.martineve.com)
<subzeroo> bei der variante könnte ich ne andere disk angeben
<subzeroo> zudem gibts auch noch einige ssd relevante schalter  die man bei cryptsetup einsetzen kann. da wird auch nicht drauf eingegangen im wikiartikel
<bekks> http://worldsmostsecret.blogspot.de/2012/04/how-to-activate-trim-on-luks-encrypted.html
<kubine> Title: World's Most Secret Blog: How to Activate TRIM on LUKS Encrypted Partitions in Ubuntu & Debian (at worldsmostsecret.blogspot.de)
<bekks> Findet man doch binnen Minuten.
<subzeroo> bekks, die habe ich alle schon durch. :)
<subzeroo> steht halt nix von encryption mit 2 disks
<ppq> an deiner stelle würde ich wohl einfach swap weglassen und auf suspend2disk verzichten. mit ner ssd geht normales hoch- und runterfahren ja recht fix. und programme lassen sich ebenso schnell wieder starten. und komfortabler mit session management der desktopumgebung
<bekks> Dann kennst du doch alle Schalter - und kannst die auch ins Wiki einpflegen.
<subzeroo> was würde denn passieren, wenn ich ihm nur 8 gigs swap gebe, später auf 32 gigs ram gehe und dann suspend to disk mache? vorausgesetzt der ram ist nicht voll
<ppq> wenn du unter 8 GB ram auslastung bist, gibt es kein problem
<subzeroo> dann hau ich alles auf die ssd
<ppq> mit uswsusp kann das s2d image automatisch komprimiert werden, übrigens
<subzeroo> da ich eh immer so gut wie alle programme schliesse
<ppq> da kommt man schonmal auf 75 bis 50% der größe
<bekks> Wenn du alle Programme schliesst - ist STD ziemlich sinnlos.
<ppq> ack
<subzeroo> also halte ich mich einfach an das wiki bezügloich der encryption
<stevieh> warum will man überhaupt STD?
<ppq> geöffnete programme behalten ist der einzige grund
<subzeroo> stevieh, faulheit? sicherer als str bei nem stromausfall?
<stevieh> pff...
<stevieh> hast du so oft stromausfall, dass der ziemliche geschwindigkeitsnachteil zu str aufwiegt?
<subzeroo> nöö
<subzeroo> str habe ich nie benutzt, da vor einiger zeit mal im wiki stand, dass es probleme geben kann und es deswegen ausgeschaket wurde
<stevieh> pff...
<subzeroo> glaub das war bei ubuntu 10.10 der fall
<subzeroo> und ich weiss nicht mal wie oder wo ich das wechseln müsste std -> str ;)
<subzeroo> müsste ich dann nachschlagen
<subzeroo> stevieh, haste bei dir überhaupt noch ne swap? wenn ja wie groß bei wie viel ram?
<stevieh> std ist gefühlt ca. 10% schneller als neu booten. str geht einfach und ist sofort da. und braucht gar keinen swap. Wenn du speicher bis ans mittelmeer hast, brauchst du gar kein swap mehr...
<stevieh> ich weiss gar nicht, wohl 4-8 Gig bei 8 Gig ram...
<subzeroo> hmm
<stevieh> swap wird überschätzt.
<stevieh> wenn ein system viel swapt, ist eh was kaputt.
<subzeroo> das ist auch so ne sache... der eine meint swap wäre essenziell.... der andere sagt is absolet...
<ppq> swap hab ich seit jahren nicht mehr, auf systemen mit 4 und 8 GB ram
<stevieh> so isses.
<ppq> kommt aufs nutzungsverhalten an
<subzeroo> stevieh, mein meinem altren system war max 100-300 mn im swap... sonst nix
<Rochvellon> swap ist essentiell, wenn man std nutzen will. dann allerdings sollte minimum soviel swap vorhanden sein wie ram
<maredebianum> Nun ja, der Kernel fängt an, Prozesse zu killen, wenn RAM nicht reicht. Das kann man rauszögern mit Swap, aber die Frage ist, ob man das will...
<stevieh> wenn du viele grosse applikationen hast, die viel speicher brauchen und das nicht die übliche Art zu arbeiten ist... 
<Rochvellon> nuja, es ist aber auch nicht schön, wenn der kernel gerade das programm absemmelt, was eigentlich nicht absemmeln sollte
<maredebianum> std auf Platte, wenn du in 3 sec von ssd bootest, ist jedenfalls nicht soo  sinnvoll
<stevieh> Rochvellon: mit 16 Gig swap semmelt es halt später ab.
<subzeroo> ppq, bezüglich encryption und ssd... hab nun hinten knapp 11 gigs unpartitioniert gelassen... oder ist das auch egal bei den neuen ssds? wenn egal, würde ich das der ubuntu partition noch zuteilen
<stevieh> subzeroo: das ist egal. Zuteilen.
<maredebianum> schau auf jeden fall nach dem Trim
<bekks> swap wird gebraucht, wenn man verhindern will, dass der OOM wichtige Prozesse tötet oder man STD haben will.
<bekks> Wenn du eh alle Programme schliesst, und selbst sagst, dass du genau RAM hast, brauchst du auch keinen Swap.
<stevieh> bekks: aber nur, wenn die prozesse nicht auch den swap auffressen.
<subzeroo> ist ja nen dualboot... im truecrypt forum schreiben auch noch einige, dass man hinten was freilassen soll
<bekks> stevieh: Das ist Linux, nicht HPUX :)
<stevieh> :-)
<subzeroo> bzw. stehts auch glaube ich so in der doku
<stevieh> ein server, der swapt, hat zu wenig speicher. Punkt. :-)
<stevieh> ein desktop, wegen mir...
<bekks> So isses.
<subzeroo> stevieh, woher hast du die info, dass man hinten nix freilassen muss?
<bekks> Wieso sollte da was freigelassen werden?
<bekks> Welche Sinn und Zweck ausser Verschwendung sollte das haben?
<subzeroo> fürs wear leveling
<stevieh> aus C't quer lesen. Das ist bei aktuellen Platten alles aberglaube, deswegen haben die ja so ungerade Zahlen...
<bekks> Wasn Quatsch :)
<subzeroo> die platten haben eh nen bereich den man so nicht beschreiben kann. fürs wear leveling. bei ner encryption soll man noch mehr freilassen
<subzeroo> steht zumindest auch so bei heise
<bekks> Heise. 'nuff said.
<subzeroo> http://www.heise.de/ct/hotline/SSD-verschluesseln-1063382.html
<kubine> Title: SSD verschlüsseln | c't (at www.heise.de)
<subzeroo> "Es kann daher sinnvoll sein, einen Teil – oft werden 10 bis 20 Prozent genannt – einer SSD unpartitioniert zu lassen."
<bekks> Ja, vier Jahrer alter Artikel.
<bekks> -r
<bekks> Vielleicht solltest du erstmal aktuelle Quellen suchen :)
<stevieh> true crypt will man eh nicht, oder?
<subzeroo> bekks, ja. suche schon den ganzen tag^^
<subzeroo> luks,lvm und ssd findet man kaum brauchbare infos aus guten quellen :/
<bekks> Was ist an den Angaben im Wiki unvernünftig?
<subzeroo> die beziehen sich auf hdds?
<bekks> Das ist egal?
<subzeroo> zumindest der luks artikel
<maredebianum> subzeroo: beim standard lvm setup gerät die boot partition etwas klein, weiß aber leider nicht, wie man das anpassen kann.
<bekks> Das _Einzige_ was bei einer SSD anders ist, ist TRIM.
<Rochvellon> stevieh: mir ist bisher nur ein programm unter linux bekannt, dass aufgrund eines fehlers in einer anderen bib und bei einer bestimmten einstellung in dieser den speicher und auch etwaig vorhandenen swap regelrecht "auffrisst" und wenn nicht schnell genug, nur ein hardreset des rechners abhilfe schafft
<stevieh> Rochvellon: echt? Irgendwie sind doch ziemlich viele Desktop, Java und Foobars Speicherlöcher...
<bekks> Wer Java benutzt, hat zu wenig RAM. :)
<subzeroo> maredebianum, du meinst wenn man mit dem ubuntu installer das macht?
<stevieh> das haben die mir damals mit dem emacs auch gesagt.
<subzeroo> maredebianum, werde es ja alles im terminal machen
<Rochvellon> stevieh: ich rede jetzt nicht vom langsamen verbrauch von ram durch java, firefox, chrome etc. das kann man gut selber im auge behalten :)
<maredebianum> subzeroo: ja, das standard install von cd/usb
<stevieh> Rochvellon: wieso sollte ich den Speicherverbrauch meines computers im Auge behalten?
<stevieh> reicht ja schon, wenn ich auf meine Kinder aufpassen muss.
<maredebianum> subzeroo: das dritte Kernelupdate geht nicht auf die boot Partition :(
<Rochvellon> wenn man den rechner vllt. tagelang laufen lässt und mit ihm arbeitet ohne die programme zwischendurch zu beenden? :)
<subzeroo> hmm
<subzeroo> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<subzeroo> wo kann ich denn da angeben wie groß die home partition sein soll?
<subzeroo> oder sehe ich das richtig, dass alles im / is?
<subzeroo> also root und home teilen sich den space?
<bekks> Das siehst du richtig. Leg halt ein /home an.
<subzeroo> hatte bei meinen setups die encrypted waren immer alles seperat. also swap, root und home
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-09
<LupusE> g'morgen
<xenobyter> moin
<eer> Guten Morgen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich auch meinem Englischen Ubuntu 13.10 aus dem KDE Kalender die US Amerikanischen Feiertage rausbekomme und die Schweizer Feiertage rein?
<p01nt3r> hallo. ist es möglich, unter unity eine datei per drag&drop als 1. parameter an ein shell-script zu übergeben? wo kann ich sowas nachlesen? habe im web nichts treffendes gefunden.
<p01nt3r> das einzige, was ich gefunden habe, war etwas in der art: 1. zeile shebang (#!/bin/bash), 2. zeile mplayer "$1". aber wenn ich das so anlege und ausführbar mache, wir die datei lediglich an den ort kopiert, an dem das script liegt.
<p01nt3r> wir = wird
<jonathanweber> Servus!
<subz3r0> selber servus :>
<jonathanweber> ;-)
<jonathanweber> Ich habe da mal ein (vermutlich kleineres) Problem: Ich würde gerne mein Musiksammlung per BPM-Analysesoftware um die BPM-Zahl erweitern lassen. Dafür gibt es ein gutes Programm, dass eigentlich für windows ist aber unter wine läuft. Einziges Manko: Es arbeitet nicht rekursiv. Man muss zur Analyse jedes Verzeichnis öffnen, in dem sich MP3-Dateien befinden - und zwar direkt ohne unterverzeichnisse.
<jonathanweber> Nun ist meine Sammlung so aufgebaut: (Musik/)Interpret/Album/Interpret - Album - Nr - Titel.mp3
<jonathanweber> Gibt es eine möglichkeit, rekursiv für alle mp3-dateien in allen unterverzeichnissen von "Musik" einen Symlink in ein einzelnes Verzeichnis zu erstellen, auf dass ich dann den BPM-Analysator werfen kann?
<bekks> Ja, das lässt sich mit find sicherlich realisieren.
<jonathanweber> danke! schaut gut aus, ich informier mich mal weiter
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-02
<pl1x> hallo
<bullgard4> pl1x: Du kannst in diesem Kanal Deine Frage zu Ubuntu ohne Begrüßeung am Anfang stellen.
<WinterTea> Tachen
<Minsc_> nabend
<WinterTea> Tachen
<jokrebel> guten Abend zusammen.
<jokrebel> WinterTea: Probleme mit der Leitung?
<WinterTea> wegen rejoin?
<jokrebel> hmm
<Minsc_> ich weiß, eigentlich falscher Chan hier, aber betreibt einer evtl. auch Kubuntu? Weil ich dort momentan keine Möglichkeit finde, mir meine Nutzergruppen  anzeigen zu lassen. In den Systemeinstellungen gibts die "Benutzerverwaltung" und "Bneutzerkontendetails", aber in keinem finde ich einen Punkt "Gruppen anzeigen/einstellen" oder sowas. :( Hat einer nen Tipp für mich?
<WinterTea> Nein bin neu hier und Empathy meinte es muss dann doch noch Packete nachinstallieren :)
<jokrebel> Minsc_: Prinzipiell bist Du für Kubuntu (offizieller Derivat) schon auch richtig hier.
<WinterTea> @Minsc_ Das hilft nicht weiter? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen_Kubuntu
<kubine> Title: Benutzer und Gruppen Kubuntu › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Minsc_> ok, da es auch einen #kubuntu-de gibt, dachte ich dieser hier wäre rein Ubuntu (ohne "K") - umso besser, denn dort ist Tote Hose :)
<WinterTea> gibt es einen Favorisierten IRC Clienten in Ubuntu bzw, was nehmt ihr da so her?
<jokrebel> WinterTea: Kommt halt auf die gewünschten Themen an. Für deutschsprachigen Support bezüglich Ubuntu bist Du hier richtig.
<Minsc_> Den Wiki-Artikel kenne ich und habe dort auch schon reingesehen. mein 14.04.2 würde demnach ja in den Absatz "KDE-Benutzerbverwaltung (seit 13.10)" passen. Ich habe leider nur das Problem, dass die beiden oben genannten Dialoge keinen Punkt über die Gruppeneinstellungen anbieten, und im Wiki steht zu diesem Punkt auch nix
<jokrebel> WinterTea: Ach client
<Minsc_> WinterTea: ich nehme einfach Quassel, ist bei Kununtu gleich dabei
<WinterTea> Ich kenn eignentlich nur XChat aber ich habe gedacht ich frag vorher mal :D
<Minsc_> Früher mal XChat (auch in Windows), mittlerweile chatte ich nicht mehr so viel, da reicht Quassel auch
<jokrebel> WinterTea: Fürs erste schau mal hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC ... aber da das weniger Supportfrage ist sondern eher Geschmacksfrage wär das im Offtopic-Kanal besser aufgehoben, wenn Du da drüber diskutieren/phillosophieren willst ;-)
<kubine> Title: IRC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<WinterTea> jokrebel: nein Danke war nur mal so eine Frage für den einstieg. Aber danke :D
<WinterTea> Minsc_: wieso machst du es nicht übers Terminal?
<Minsc_> WinterTea: klar, kann ich auch machen, aber ich war gerade in den Systemeinstellungen und wundere mich nur, eben dort keine Einstellmöglichkeiten dazu zu finden. Aber möglicherweise brauche ich auch nen Blindenhund
<Minsc_> ich meine, ich war früher mal in einem entsprechenden Dialog, aber momentan habe ich wol ne Bretterwand vorm Kopf, dass ich den nicht wiederfinde
<WinterTea> noch wer wach?
<k1l_> nein :)
<bekks> Möchlich.
<WinterTea> :D
<WinterTea> suche gerade nach einer möglichkeit die bildschirmhelligkeit im akku betrieb zu ändern wenn man den stecker zieht.
<ppq> in xfce kann man das direkt einstellen
<ppq> würde mich wundern, wenn andere DEs das nicht könnten
<WinterTea> hab ich auch schon gelesen unter kde gehts auch. gnome kann das wohl nicht so ohne etwas
<ppq> mal gegurgelt?
<ppq> da gibts garantiert was
<WinterTea> bin noch dabei. alle foren treads wahren ohne lösung.
<WinterTea> denke habe etwas gefunden.
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-03
<Fahrer> Hi zusammen
<WinterTea> Hallo :D
<Fahrer> Ich bräuchte mal Hilfe für ein spezielles Programm: readsm zum Fahrerkartenauslesen
<Fahrer> Krieg ich leider unter Trusty nicht zum Laufen. Weiss zufällig jemand ob das noch weiterentwickelt wird?
<Fahrer> Ubuntu-Wiki usw. hab ich schon alles durch.
<stevieh> hast du es versucht, selbst zu bauen?
<Fahrer> Ja, hab mir die letzte Version gezogen die Source und selbst compiliert. Dabei wurde dann bemängelt dass die Datei CMakeFile.txt nicht im richtigen Verzeichnis wäre.
<Fahrer> Bin dann drauf gekommen, dass cmake dann funktioniert, wenn die Originaldatei im ursprünglichen Verzeichnis bleibt und man eine leere Datei mit dem gleichen Namen dann im Verzeichnis build erstellt.
<Fahrer> Nur dann gehts nicht mehr weiter. cmake_install klappt dann nicht mehr.
<Fahrer> Das Programm "fahrlinx" funzt ja, nur mir gehts eben darum das DDD-Dateiformat eben lesbar vorliegen zu haben und damit die entsprechenden Daten.
<Fahrer> hätte noch die Idee gehabt den Card-Reader direkt als "Festplatte" anzusprechen, aber dafür hab ich noch keine Lösung gefunden, damit ich die Daten direkt runterziehen und lesbar abspeichern kann.
<stevieh> warte, ich probiers mal zu bauen
<Fahrer> Bin direkt nach der Anleitung  auf der Scourceseite von Andreas Gözler vorgegangen.
<stevieh> sachmal n link
<Fahrer> mom
<Fahrer> https://launchpad.net/~k-2005/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<kubine> Title: Digitacho tools : Andreas Gölzer (at launchpad.net)
<Fahrer> war die Version 4 hinten raus
<stevieh> ? aber wo steht da, wie es gebaut wird?
<Fahrer> Mom
<Fahrer> http://sourceforge.net/projects/readesm/files/readesm/2011-12/
<kubine> Title: Readesm - Browse /readesm/2011-12 at SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
<Fahrer> hier, die Anleitung: http://readesm.sourceforge.net/help.html
<kubine> Title: Readesm Documentation (at readesm.sourceforge.net)
<geser> welche Fehlermeldung hast du bekommen wenn du im build-Verzeichnis (ohne die leere Datei) cmake aufgerufen hast?
<Fahrer> dass die Datei nicht vorhanden wäre. Wenn ich dann die Original CMakeFile.txt dann nach build verschoben hatte, kam die Fehlermeldung, dass die sourcequelle nicht übereinstimmen würde mit dem was in dieser Datei steht. 
<Fahrer> Dann habe ich eben ne leere Datei mit dem Namen ins build-Verzeichnis gestellt und dann gings, aber eben nicht bis zum Schluss.
<geser> hast du wirklich "cmake .." aufgerufen wie in der Anleitung beschrieben?
<Fahrer> ja
<Fahrer> wenn ich direkt auf der launchpad seite die DEB-Datei in den Details für 64-Bit aufrufe, dann heist es dass die Abhängigkeit zu libgmp3c2 nicht erfüllt werden kann. 
<Fahrer> Versuche ich diese über die konsole mit Sudo zu installieren heisst es, dass das diese lib nicht gefunden werden kann.
<Fahrer> also ich rede von der pre-Ubuntu-4 Version von readesm
<stevieh> Fahrer: ich versuch das gerade zu bauen und vor allem hat das case sensitive Dateinamen...
<Fahrer> Danke für Die hilfe, ich hatte ein Brett vorm Kopf, aber wäre  Nett wenn Du das trotzdem machen würdest, bzw. ins Wiki reinkommt wie ich es grade gelöst habe:
<Fahrer> Die libgmp3c3 manuell über die Ubuntu-Arichve-Server downloaden und installieren. Dann die Deb.Datei Installieren mit der Programmverwaltung (komischerweise hat das erst nach dem 2.mal gefunzt) und dann klappts.
<Fahrer> Natürlich müssen auch die übrigen Voraussetzungen dafür dann erfüllt sein, wie sie im Wiki beschrieben sind.
<stevieh> na, dann ändere das im Wiki
<Fahrer> hab ich als Gast doch keine Berechtigung oder doch?
<stevieh> melde dich an 
<Fahrer> ok. Jedenfalls herzlichen Dank für deine spontane Hilfe. War jetzt aber auch Glückssache, dass es auf meinem Weg geklappt hat. Wie gesagt, evtl. Baust Du das ja doch soweit fertig, dass es "bequemer" funzt. Die Nachfrage ist sicherlich da. Gibt genügend Fahrer, die Ihre Fahrerkarte selbst auslesen wollen und mit Linux / Ubuntu unterwegs sind.
<stevieh> ne, irgendwie keine Zeit.
<stevieh> ich denke es sollte gehen, aber das qt zeugse ist da sehr arbeitsintensiv
<Fahrer> alles klar. Aber echt prima, dass Du dir gleich die Mühe gemacht hast.
<stevieh> hatte gerade Lust drauf.
<Fahrer> Wäre aber dennoch interessant zu wissen, ob man den Cardreader dann auch als "Festplatte" mounten kann. Bin nur noch nicht auf die korrekte Syntax gestoßen. Jedenfalls wird er mit lsusb -v an einem bestimmten bus unter einer bestimmten device angezeigt.
<Fahrer> Nur wie ich das dann in die konkreten rules.d umsetzen muss, da rätsel ich im Moment noch drüber.
<dadrc> Meine Maus wird auch an einem bestimmten Bus mit 'nem Device angezeigt.
<dadrc> Also, will sagen, das reicht nicht, damit ein Gerät auch als Massenspeicher ansprechbar ist
<Fahrer> einmal hab ich es schom mal mit nem Sufstick hinbekommen, ist aber zu lange her, dass ich mich daran erinnern kann... spielte glaub usbmod auch noch ne rolle
<Fahrer> oder usbswitch
<ppq> beides fast richtig.. usb mode switch ;)
<Fahrer> ganz dunkel hatte ich es noch in Erinnerung, ist aber schon ein paar Jährchen her
<Fahrer> So mal den Ergänzungsvorschlag beim Wiki-Team eingereicht.
<Fahrer> so dann verabschiede ich mich mal wieder ... schönen Nachmittag / Abend noch allen zusammen
<Hurra2000> Hallo zusammen. Ich suche nach einem Weg, in Gnome Shell den Appbutton zu entfernen. Sämtliche Extensions bieten diese Möglichkeit nicht. Dash-to-dock ermöglicht lediglich, den Button im Dash nach oben zu verschieben. In Google und Duckduckgo habe ich zu diesem Thema überhaupt nichts gefunden. Im Dateisystem habe ich auch keine File finden, über die man das ändern könnte. d-config bietet auch nichts. F
<Hurra2000> ällt jemandem etwas ein?  
<Hurra2000> Anybody here?
<jokrebel> ja
<jokrebel> sogar über 150 Leute
<element> irc://irc.abjects.net:6667/moviegods
<bekks> element: Lass das bitte.
<Gamoder_> Hallo allerseits, ich habe folgendes Problem mit Ubuntu 14.04, 64 bit, xfce: Seit einem Lock (automatisch) ist mein Bildschirm schwarz (aber beleuchtet) und ich komm nicht mehr in mein System. Das system dürfte aber nicht komplett abgestürzt sein - ich kann per SSH rein und ein drauf laufender Webserver ist auch noch aktiv
<Gamoder_> Kennt jemand den Fehler - und gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wieder ins System zu gelangen, ohne den X-Server neuzustarten?
<Gamoder_> Hmm, nicht einmal STRG+ALT+DRUCK+K hilft
<jokrebel> komplettreboot *duck*
<Gamoder_> ja, muss ihn wohl neustarten
<Gamoder_> komisch
<ppq> das strg hat da eigentlich nichts zu suchen
<ppq> *anmerk*
<ppq> Gamoder, sonst mal strg+alt+f2, einloggen, sudo service lightdm restart
<Gamoder_> hmm, vielleicht deshalb
<Gamoder_> das hab ich beides schon probiert
<Gamoder_> mit STRG ALT F2 hat sich auch nichts geändert
<Gamoder_> sudo restart lightdm (ist das dasselbe?) per ssh ausgeführt hat auch nichts bewirkt
<jokrebel> vermutlich nicht
<Gamoder_> sonst noch jemand eine Idee, falls es wieder vorkommt?
<bekks> Schau in die Systemlogs, was da passiert ist.
<Gamoder_>  /var/log/syslog?
<jokrebel> Gamoder_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Beenden-und-Neu-Starten-samt-XServer
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Gamoder_: Und wohl eher die X-spezifischen Logs
<Gamoder_> hmm, ein paein cat /var/log/Xorg.* | grep error liefert nichts
<Gamoder_> -paein
<jokrebel> vielleicht auch eine .xsession-error* in Deinem Home
<bekks> Da muss ja auch nicht zwangsweise "error" im Log stehen. Da kann auch ERROR oder Error stehen...
<bekks> Oder "Warning", oder "FAILED", oder oder oder.
<bekks> Mit grep guckt man jedenfalls keine Logs an, wenn man nicht genau weiß wonach man sucht :)
<jokrebel> EE kommt auch noch häufig vor ;-)
<bekks> Und WW auch :)
<bekks> MAnchmal auch "Fatal" :P
<Gamoder_> Error dropping master: -22(Invalid argument)
<Gamoder_> Warning, couldn't open module nvidia
<bekks> Wie wäre es, wenn du das gesamte Log in einen Pastebin schiebst? :)
<Gamoder_> http://pastebin.com/CajHUgrZ
<kubine> Title: [ 7350.232] X.Org X Server 1.15.1 Release Date: 2014-04-13 [ 7350.232] X P - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Gamoder_> http://pastebin.com/ZJcYLmGp
<kubine> Title: [ 5887.227] X.Org X Server 1.15.1 Release Date: 2014-04-13 [ 5887.227] X P - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Gamoder_> http://pastebin.com/aR6XTjmG
<kubine> Title: [ 8411.045] X.Org X Server 1.15.1 Release Date: 2014-04-13 [ 8411.045] X P - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<oktay> passmark fx 8350 8990 und 4770k 10222
<oktay> ups
<oktay> schei touchpad
<Gamoder_> http://pastebin.com/HiYAmwQy
<kubine> Title: [ 22.085] X.Org X Server 1.15.1 Release Date: 2014-04-13 [ 22.085] X P - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Gamoder_> so, das sollten alle sein
<jokrebel> was sind das für drei pastes? Sicher dass da auch die .xsession-errors* dabei sind? Die ausgeführte Befehlzeile mit zu pasten kann in der Regel nicht schaden.
<Gamoder_> nein, das sind Xorg.log
<jokrebel> mit 1 2 3 hinten dran? Welche ist welche.....
<Gamoder_> .xsession-errors ist ganz kurz
<Gamoder_> openConnection: connect: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<jokrebel> da gibts vielleicht auch noch ne ..old
<Gamoder_> cannot connect to brltty at :0
<Gamoder_> Skript für ibus unter run_im gestartet.
<Gamoder_> ja
<bekks> Die ohne Zahl ist die aktuelle, die .0 die davor, die .1 die vor der .0, die .2 die vor der .1
<jokrebel> Gamoder_: Deshalb vorhin auch die Auffurderung zu -> .xsession-error*
<Gamoder_> Die enthält 2 weitere Zeilen: init: update-notifier-crash (/var/crash/_usr_lib_chromium-browser_chromium-browser.1000.crash)-main-Prozess wurde von TERM-Signal beendet
<Gamoder_> init: Disconnected from notified D-Bus bus
<Gamoder_> mehr ist nicht drin
<Gamoder_> die 1. ist Xorg.1.log, dann Xorg.1.log.old, dann Xorg.0.log.old, dann Xorg.0.log
<jokrebel> ...so kann ich nicht arbeiten, aber egal ich geh jetzt eh ins Bett. Gute Nacht und noch viel Erfolg.
<ViTr0-z> servs, hat jemand schon erfahrungen gemacht mit den neuen intel ac 7260 wireless karte in ubuntu 14.04?
<ppq> ViTr0-z, ich nicht, aber die sollte ab kernel 3.13 laufen, in 14.04 also auf jeden fall
<ppq> ViTr0-z, welche kernel version hast du? uname -a im terminal
<ppq> ViTr0-z, bitte alles hier im channel :) 3.13, ok. dann kannst du es mal mit der firmware-version 22.1.7.0 probieren: https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/_media/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi-7260-ucode-22.1.7.0.tgz
<ppq> nach dem entpacken: sudo cp iwlwifi-*.ucode /lib/firmware
<ViTr0-z> super :D danke dir, weißt du ob packet injection damit möglich ist?
<ppq> keine ahnung
<ppq> ich seh gerade, die firmware ist eigentlich auch im paket linux-firmware mit drin
<ppq> nutz lieber die
<ViTr0-z> cool danke dir
<Anf> Guten Abend, hätte mal eine kleine Frage, ich hav vor ca. 3 Wochen mit das Packet Minidlna Installiert, zweck Festplatten Stream an den TV, nach einer langen Einstellung, funktionier jetzt auch alles wunderbar
<Anf> Jetzt wollte ich nochmal die Einstellungen im Server mal überprüfen, ob alles i.O ist, und hab was festgestellt. Als ich den Server installiert habe, hatte ich im /etc/ die Datei Minidlna.conf, wo man die ganzen Einstellungen des Servers vornehmen konnte. Jetzt hab ich im /etc/ Ordner noch die Dateien: Minidlna.conf.Save und Minidlna.conf.Save.1
<Anf> Was sind das für Dateien, und wie sind die dahin gekommen?
<Robert_Zenz> Anf, also entweder hat die dein Editor oder Minidlna angelegt, Von den Namen her war das aber eher ein Editor mit automatischer Speicherfunktion.
<k1l_> welchen editor hattest du denn benutzt um die conf zu bearbeiten?
<Anf> Ich hab den Nano im Terminal benutzt, abe r in der zwischenzeit seit der letzten Konfi hab ich nicht geändert nur den Server benutzt
<Anf> Ich hab in der Zwischenzeit auch keine weiteren Packete installiert, nur Updates gemacht, vielleicht kommen die Dateien von dem Update für den Server, aber ich glaub eher nicht
<Anf> Ich kann die Dateien auch nicht löschen, weil ich nicht die berechtigung habe, würde nur mit Terminal mit Sudo klappen, aber bevor ich die mit Sudo und Terminal lösche, wollte ich die Dateien erstmal ins Desktop verschieben, falls der Server nach der löschung der Dateien nicht funktionier, das die die Dateien wieder in den /etc Ordner packen kann.
<Anf> Dateien löschen im Terminal weiß ich, aber wie Verschiebe ich die Dateien?
<koegs> Anf: die save-dateien werden definitiv nicht von minidlna benötigt und verschieben kannst du mit "mv"
<Anf> Ich hab grad nachgeschaut, die beiden unbekannten Dateien heißen : Minidlna.conf.Save und Minidlna.conf.Save.1
<Anf> Was sind das den für Dateien, und wie sind die dahin gekommen bzw wer hat die erstellt?
<koegs> ich rate: dein editor
<koegs> weder "ubuntu" noch "minidlna" machen das von alleine
<bekks> Vor dem Herumschieben wäre ein "ls -lha" und ein Blick auf die Zeitstempel interessant.
<Anf> ls -lha im welchem Ordner starten, und  wo finde ich den Zeitstempel?
<k1l_> ls -lha /etc/
<Anf> Ich hab es, aber was soll ich posten, die Zeile vonden beiden Dateien?
<bekks> Und die Zeile der minidlna.conf auch noch
<Anf> -rw-r--r--   1 minidlna minidlna 4,0K Feb 21 16:35 minidlna.conf -rw-r--r--   1 minidlna minidlna 4,0K Feb 13 03:27 minidlna.conf.save -rw-r--r--   1 minidlna minidlna 4,0K Feb 16 13:04 minidlna.conf.save.1
<bekks> PAstebin. Nicht Channelspam. :)
<Anf> Waren doch nicht lang die Zeilen
<bekks> KAnn man trotzdem kaum lesen.
<k1l_> am 13 und 16 februar hat da wohl jemand was gemacht
<k1l_> nutzt du da webmin oder sowas auf deinem server?
<ppq> könnten auch backups sein, die bei minidlna updates gemacht wurden (werden iirc auch erstellt wenn die conf datei in /etc nicht mit de rneuen version überschrieben wird)
<k1l_> eigentlich gabs bei minidlna seit juli 2014 bei 14.04 keine updates
<Anf> Ich kanns nicht sagen, ich weiß nur, der Server läuft wie seit der letzten Konfi wunderbar
<bekks> Anf: Benutzt Du webmin oder sowas?
<Anf> Nein, ich Stream nur meine beiden Festplatten zu dem TV, mehr läuft da nichts
<k1l_> nutzt du eine art konfigurations oberfläche oder helfer. oder ein webinterface für die einstellungen des servers.
<Anf> Nein, ich hab die Minidlna.conf Datei mit dem Nano im Terminal bearbeitet und eingestellt
<bekks> Anf: Was ist denn die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -sd"?
<Anf> der Befehl macht er nicht in der /etc/
<bekks> Was?
<WinterTea> hello
<Anf> lsb_release -sd /etc/
<Anf> passiert nichts
<bekks> Anf: Niemand hat "lsb_release -sd /etc/" gesagt.
<bekks> Anf: Ich schrieb: "lsb_release -sd".
<Anf> Frag doch gleich, welche Version ich von Ubuntu habe. Ich hab die 14.04.2 LTS
<ppq> Anf, bekks glaubt sowas immer erst, wenn er die ausgabe von lsb_release sieht ;p
<ppq> macht auch sinn, die mehrzahl der leute die hier fragen stellen wissen gar nicht was sie nutzen.
<Anf> Klar, war auch bisschen doof von Mir, mache wissen das ja auch nicht, und Ihr wisst ja nicht, ob ich es weiß oder nicht, da hab ich nicht nachgedacht
<Anf> Ich finde es auch, das es vielleicht nur BackUps sind, die regelmäsig vielleicht gemacht werden, soll ich den versuchen, die Daten Verschieben, also sichern im anderen Ordner, und die beiden Dateien im /etc/ zu löschen, was meint Ihr?
<bekks> Lösch sie, und gut.
<bekks> Das sind zwei Sicherungskopien, über die ich mir keine 3s Gedanken machen würde :)
<k1l_> Anf: es sind auf jeden fall backups. aber weder ubuntu noch minidlna selber haben die angelegt. du hast die irgendwie angelegt. evtl auch durch reinstall oder so
<Anf> Kann eigendlich nicht sein, aber vielleicht hab ich ein zusätzliches Packet von Minidlna neu installiert oder änliches, soll ich die Dateien Sichern und löschen, oder sind die dan schon wichtig, wen Sie da sind?
<k1l_> wenn die aktuelle .conf funktioniert dann lösch die alten
<bekks> "Kann nicht sein" wurde sehr eindrucksvoll durch die Existenz der Dateien widerlegt.
<Anf> Ich meinte auch, "Kann nicht sein", das ich es bewust gemacht habe
<Anf> Hat sich alles geklärt, ich hatte noch mit der rc.local Datei das gleiche wie mit Minidlna.conf.   Hab jetzt alle Dateien gelöscht, bei Minidlna und auch bei der rc.local, hab alles Neugestartet, und alles läuft. Wie die Dateien entstanden sind, weiß ich nicht, ich hatte mal versucht in der rc.local Datei ein Eintrag zu machen, das sich der Server immer Restartet beim Hochfahren, vielleicht sind deswegen die BackUp Dateien entstan
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-04
<WinterTea> Guten Morgen
<strohalm> hallo, ich habe mein logitech gamepad mit der usb id 046d:c20b wiedergefunden, aber irgendwie bekomm ich da keine input events raus, muss da noch special magic machen?
<doev> woran könnte es liegen, dass beim surfen über squid3 manche seiten manchmal nicht fertig laden und manche seiten auch gar nichts mehr anzeigen?
<doev> z.b. ist sat1.de eine seite die nicht mehr funktioniert.
<doev> es könnte aber auch sein, dass die seite nur sehr langsam läd.
<ub_umstieg> Guten Morgen: Frage zu GRUB ich hab 3 ubuntus laufen  mit mehrereen kernals .Kann ich einen Bestimmten Kernel startenlassen direkt aus dem Haupt start grub.
<ub_umstieg> also das 14.04 startet grub dann erweiterte funktion 12.04 und dann ein kernel 
<apollo13> ja
<ub_umstieg> Ich habe gelesen das ich unter grub default nciht nur zahlen  sondern direkt "Ubuntu, mit Linux 2.6.32-68-generic (auf /dev/sda8)" angeben kann 
<ub_umstieg> apollo13:  wo bekomme ich dahingehend nähere info 
<apollo13> ub_umstieg: kA in den grub docs wahrscheinlich, aber nen neuen eintrag kannst einfach via /etc/grub.d/40|1_custom oder andere eigene dateien hinzufügen
<ub_umstieg> Da hast du mich falsch verstanden oder ich Dich  Momentan muss ich  aus Grub 14.04 Grub 12.04 starten dann Grub10.04 und dann  den kernel den ich gerne hätte 
<ub_umstieg> im grub von 14.04 ist der kernel von 10.04 nicht gelistet
<Luyin> ub_umstieg: es gibt kein grub 14.04 oder grub 12.04, das was du da benennst sind ubuntu-versionen
<apollo13> ub_umstieg: schaut aus als hättest du chainloading aktiv
<ub_umstieg> das klingt plausibel 
<ub_umstieg> mal die suchfunktion nach dem stichwort bemühen
<ub_umstieg> danke ich starte mal neu 
<doev> Ich habe entzwischen herausgefunden, dass wenn ich squid3 so konfiguriere, dass er der dns server meines providers benutzt, die seiten schneller geladen werden. ich nutze pdnsd als lokalen dns-server, den ich gerne auch mit squid benutzen möchte. Hat jemand eine Idee wo das problem im zusammenspiel von squid3 und pdnsd sein könnte?
<apollo13> was hat squid mit nem dns server zu tun?
<doev> apollo13, per default nutzt squid3 den dns server des systems, man kann aber andere konfigurieren.
<apollo13> dann würde ich wireshark dranhaun und schaun was der unterschied ist
<doev> mit einem tcpdump beim laden einer betroffenen seite?
<apollo13> ich würde einfach live im wireshark mitschauen, aber ja
<doev> live kann ich nur hier am rechner lauschen.
<doev> habe jetzt den langsamen seitenaufruf im wireshark vor mir. 
<apollo13> doev: live kannst du auch auf nem entfernten rechner mithorchen
<apollo13> einfach über ssh den tcpdump in ne fifo schreiben
<doev> ok 
<apollo13> und jetzt vergleich das mit einem aufruf wo der dns server passt
<doev> muss mich erstmal zurecht finden
<apollo13> alternative ist natürlich auch das logging im dns server und squid massiv hochzudrehen, vlt steht dort was…
<doev> das squid logging habe ich hier:  http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=jMNMHttz
<doev> kann man deutlich die pause sehen.
<apollo13> naja das ist nur nen log der requests…
<apollo13> aber warum zum teufel ssl über nen proxy jagen :/
<doev> jetzt wo du fragst
<doev> evtl. um werbe server zu filtern.
<apollo13> doev: die frage die sich jetzt natürlich stellt ist ob das eher mit CONNECT zu tun hat als mit dns, und loglevel noch höher stellen ;)
<Loetmichel> *meh* heute morgen erst ma ne saubere stunde im stau gestanden ... gleich im richtigen "mood" um die %/&%&$§%$§&/ monitore umzubauen auf dvi :-(
<koegs> Loetmichel: falscher Channel
<Loetmichel> sorry
<buzztardo> Hallo. Ich versuche gerade einen Rechner mit LDAP-Login über nslcd zu realisieren. Leider kennt der LDAP-Server das Attribut uidNumber nicht. Schreibrechte auf dem LDAP sind nicht vorhanden. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit in nslcd hier einen statischen Wert zu verwenden? BZW. Wie geht man in dieser Situation vor? 
<dadrc> buzztardo, wenn der LDAP irgendwas hat, das sich als UID nutzen lässt, müsstest du das mappen können
<dadrc> hmhm, zumindest mit normalen Attributen geht das. Weiß nicht, ob nslcd sich da sperrt, weil die UID ja eigentlich *das* zentrale Ding ist
<dadrc> Probier's mal: "map passwd uidNumber <anderes Attribut, das wie eine UID aussieht>"
<buzztardo> dadrc: leider nichts dergleichen vorhanden. Reine Textattribute. 
<dadrc> Dann musst du wohl den Admin fragen, ob er dir sowas einbaut
<buzztardo> hui ok! Dann muss ich wohl einen komplet neuen Lösungsansatz finden. Trotzdem danke, dadrc
<dadrc> Guck nochmal, bin jetzt nicht der Uberexperte, was nslcd angeht, vielleicht gibt's da noch irgendwelche Tricks, die ich nicht kenne.
<buzztardo> Klar ich bleib drann. Danke :)
<zeitsofa> moin 
<zeitsofa> sagt mal hat jemand von euch eine idee, wieso mein miniDLNA sich nicht an eine IP binden lässt? Es kommt immer folgender Fehler minidlnaparsing error file /etc/minidlna.conf line 46 : listening_ip=10.0.0.1
<Fuchs> The "listening_ip" config file option was removed by upstream in version ~1.1.1, probably at about the same time as -a.
<Fuchs> jo mei 
<zeitsofa> ok - danke dir. wo hast du das denn her fuchs? dann kann ich mir das mal alles ansehen.
<sash_> In der manpage bei ubuntu.com steht das nicht.
<Fuchs> zeitsofa: debian bugreport 
<Fuchs> es ist nicht mal in den release notes drin, das ist eigentlich schon traurig, so was
<ppq> ziemlich schlechter stil auf jeden fall
<zeitsofa> alles in allem ist das mal ziemlich doof. hinter einen wrapper brauch ich das auch nicht zu hängen
<zeitsofa> fuchs vielen lieben dank - zumindest spare ich mir nun weiteren debug :/
<Fuchs> naja, man koennte nun durch die commits gehen
<Fuchs> und schauen, wann und wieso das entfernt worden ist. Aber ja, doof
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<zeitsofa> Fuchs: Ja könnte man. Aber so wichtig ist mir das auch gerade nicht :D mir reicht quasi erst mal das Wissen, dass ich nicht zu dämlich bin den Dienst zu konfigurieren :)
<zeitsofa> Fuchs: ich habs mal ins UU Wiki unter Problembehandlung mit angehängt. vielleicht erspart es einigen dafür das lange debuggen :D
<Fuchs> Dankefein
<dreamon> ARGH. Abhängigkeitsproblem -> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad:i386: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15) aber 2.19-0ubuntu6.6 soll installiert werden
<dreamon> ohweh.. ich befürchte Schreckliches
<dreamon> Wo kommt das Problem eigentlich her? Von irgendwelchen PPAs? 
<p01nt3r> guten abend. ich nutze ubuntu 14.04. in der mate-version. habe vor kurzem meine nvidia-grafikkarte gtx550ti gegen eine gtx960 ausgetauscht und bekomme seitdem keinen nvidia-treiber aus den offiziellen ubuntu-quellen mehr installiert. was kann ich da tun? 
<p01nt3r> lspci zeigt mir die karte nur als "NVIDIA Corporation Device 1401" und syslog sagt etwas von "nvidia: probe of 0000:01:00.0 failed with error -1" (gefolgt von weiteren fehlern)
<bekks> Dann stimmt was mit der Karte nicht.
<bekks> Als HW-technisch.
<p01nt3r> genau. unter windows läuft sie normal.
<bekks> DANN wiederum stimmt alles :)
<p01nt3r> bekks: kannst du "HW-technisch" mal genauer definieren?
<bekks> Schieb doch mal die gesamte Ausgabe des syslog in einen Pastebin und gib uns den Link bitte.
<p01nt3r> sek.
<bekks> "HW" = Hardware, -technisch = "bezogen auf"
<p01nt3r> das wusste ich auch ^^
<p01nt3r> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10530782/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Oh, du hast Stack Traces. HAst Du die Kiste aus dem Standby aufgeweckt?
<p01nt3r> bekks: lol ich sehe grad was - der läd da nvidia-kernelmodul v. 346.35 (scheinbar von einer alten installation). treiber installiert ist aber momentan der nvidia-current(304) aus den quellen. wie beheb ich denn das? nein, kein standby.
<bekks> Treiber komplett deinstallieren, auf dem Weg auf dem Du sie installiert hast.
<p01nt3r> komischerweise ist auch meine einstellung von "zusätzliche treiber" komplett weg  - oder gibts die unter mate gar nicht? (meine aber da mal drin gewesen zu sein)
<p01nt3r> bekks: wir kommen der sache näher - da gabs nen fehler und er hat den treiber deinstalliert "so gut es ging" - was immer das bedeuten mag
<bekks> Welchen Fehler, bei was, wer ist "er"?
<p01nt3r> bekks: wo liegt diese "nvidia-uninstall.log"?
<bekks> Die wirst du suchen müssen. Ich vermute, sie liegt in dem Verzeichnis, aus de heraus du den Treiber manuell installiert hast.
<p01nt3r> bekks: er: nvidia 346.35 installer
<p01nt3r> sek.
<p01nt3r> bekks: hab die log gefunden: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10530902/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> bekks: danach hab ich dann versucht den 304 (current) aus den quellen zu installieren. kann es sein, dass die karte zu neu ist?
<p01nt3r> und wie bekomm ich das modul vom 346.35 jetzt noch entfernt?
<bekks> Für den 304er auf jeden Fall. Aber du hast da fröhlich verschiedene Treiberversionen gemischt.
<p01nt3r> jo ^^
<bekks> Deshalb musst du alle diese Treiber erstmal wieder entfernen.
<p01nt3r> also bis auf den 304er sollte alles weg sein. ich hau den 304er auch mal runter.
<bekks> Alle nvidia Treiber müssen weg, restlos :)
<p01nt3r> aber wie krieg ich den 346.35 los?
<p01nt3r> nochmal das --uninstall laufen lassen von der .bin?
<p01nt3r> 304 ist unten. synaptic zeigt mir nichts mehr mit "nvidia" als suchbegriff an.
<p01nt3r> oder einfach "sudo rmmod nvidia"?
<p01nt3r> lsmod zeigt mir auch kein nvidia-modul an.
<p01nt3r> bekks: lies mal zeilen 3758 bis 3763 der syslog. entnehme ich dem, dass der 331.113 diese karte nicht kann?
<p01nt3r> bekks: habs gerade auf der website von nvidia gelesen: der 331.113 geht noch nicht mit der 9xxer serie.
<p01nt3r> also wird die karte ja aus den quellen noch gar nicht unterstützt?
<bekks> Deine einzige Chance ist das xorg-edgers PPA.
<p01nt3r> hört sich gut an ^^
<bekks> Oder halt wirklich alle Treiber aus den Repos rauswerfen und den 346 manuell installieren - und bei jedem KErnelupgrade reparieren. 
<p01nt3r> ich versuch mal den 346.47 aus dem ppa
<p01nt3r> bis gleich ^^
<p01nt3r> bekks: lol das terminal kennt nicht mal den "add-apt-repository"-befehl - was ist hier los?
<p01nt3r> bekks: er installiert - scheinbar hab ich da wohl ein bisschen zuviel runtergeworfen mal ^^
<p01nt3r> ok das lief ohne probleme durch jetzt. mache mal neustart und schaue, was bei rauskam ;-)
<p01nt3r> bb
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-05
<Anf> Hallo, wollte mal nachfragen, ob es eine möglichkeit gibt, in den Lesezeichen, die standart Ordner von Firefox zu löschen? Also in meinen Lesezeichen sind von Firefox vorgefertigte Ordner mit den Namen: Lesezeichen-Symbolleiste, Lesezeichen-Menü und Unsortierte-Lesezeichen, kann man diese Ordner löschen und eigene Ordner anlegen?
<Anf> Ich hab versucht die Ordner zu löschen, aber es funktioniert nicht, also die Löschfunktion ist Grau.
<zeitsofa> anf: nope das geht nicht soweit ich weiß
<devil_> wird vivid die wahl zwischen upstart und systemd in grub haben?
<Anf> Hallo, wollte mal kurz fragen, ich hab seit kurzem immer einene Fehlermeldung beim Updates im Terminal, ist das momentan bei allen so, oder nur bei mir, weil er meint, das er Packete von einer Quelle  nicht holen kann.
<jokrebel_> Anf: Führ es mal im Terminal aus und NoPaste es uns.
<jokrebel_> !paste > Anf 
<kubine> Anf: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Anf> Da steht als Fehler nur, das die Hash Summer nicht übereinstimmt, und das einiege Indexdateien nicht Heruntergeladen wurden, und statt dessen mit den alten ersetzt werden
<jokrebel> devil_: Hat es jetzt schon
<devil_> jokrebel: und das bleibt?
<devil_> jokrebel: weil der bugreport von pitti ist für mich da uneindeutig
<devil_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/1427654
<kubine> Title: Bug #1427654 “FFE: switch system init to systemd [not touch] in ...” : Bugs : ubuntu-meta package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<devil_> ... cleanly upgrade to vivid+PPA with removing upstart and installing systemd-sysv
<devil_> wenns removed ist, kann man es in grub nicht wählen, ooder wie soll das gehen?
<jokrebel> devil_: Momentan ist systemd händisch auszuwählen. Wie das weiter geht? Keine Ahnung. Aber auch besser ein Thema für #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<devil_> ah, ok
<devil_> danke
<Anf> Soll ich den Fehler Cod noch posten, oder weiß man so schon, was es sein kann, Ich verstehe nicht, was Hash Summer heißt, und wen die nicht übereinstimmt, was soll das heißen
<devil_> Anf: das ist meistr ein vorübergehender fehler des servers/mirrors
<devil_> entweder aussitzen oder anderen mirror wählen
<Anf> Ich kann nur sagen, das der Fehler beim Befehl "sudo apt update" kommt, also bei Packet Quellen aktualisieren
<Anf> Wie ändere ich den den Mirror bei Quellen von Packeten?
<devil_> in deiner sources.list
<jokrebel> Anf: In denn Quelleneinstellungen (Sourcelisten). Wenn Du es grafisch brauchst/willst ist das ein Untermenüpunkt vom Softwarecenter oder Synaptic
<devil_> jokrebel: ich geh ja schon :)
<jokrebel> devil_: Jede Hilfe ist wilkommen
<devil_> ich hab doch keine ahnung von ubuntu
<jokrebel> devil_: Genug um nichts falsches gesagt zu haben ;-)
<devil_> werd mich hüten
<geser> devil_: kurz zu deiner Systemd/Upstart-Frage: das Paket "upstart" setzt nur den default für /sbin/init, das Paket "upstart-bin" (das keinen Konflikt zu systemd-sysv hat) enthält die Binaries und Upstart ist dann bei "Advanced options" im Grub weiterhin verfügbar
<devil_> geser: ah, danke, das erklärts. ich schreib grad ne news und wollt nichts falsches schreiben.
<IcK3> hi
<IcK3> kann mich jemensch supporten? Ich krieg mit weechat keine ssl-verbindung hin: "handshake fehlgeschlagen"
<rumpel> IcK3, hab ich auch manchmal. Legt sich normalerweise nach ner Weile.
<IcK3> rumpel: is bei mir seit anfang so (probiere erst seit paar tagen irc); mit irssi klappts aber
<rumpel> IcK3, irssi mit ssl?
<rumpel> IcK3, bei "handshake" würde ich schwer auf Verschlüsselungsprobleme tippen
<rumpel> IcK3, ach, hast ja auch erwähnt
<IcK3> Ich hab schon viel rumgegoogelt, werd wohl bei irssi bleiben müssen. 
<dadrc> IcK3, https://weechat.org/files/doc/weechat_faq.en.html#irc_ssl_handshake_error schon gemacht?
<kubine> Title: WeeChat FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions) (at weechat.org)
<IcK3> dadrc: Ja, hab ich versucht. Hat nix gebracht
<dadrc> IcK3, was genau ist der Fehler denn?
<IcK3>  irc: TLS Handshake fehlgeschlagen
<IcK3> 10:25:10 irc.freenode.net =!= | irc: Fehler: An unexpected TLS packet was
<IcK3>                               | received.
<IcK3> sorry, bin noch nich firm mit der Bedienung ;-)
<dadrc> /set irc.server.freenode.ssl_dhkey_size 1024 sollte helfen
<Approach_> Kriege im cronjob folgende error messsage: rm: cannot remove ‘/opt/stats.noname.com/tmp/cache/tracker/*’: No such file or directory
<Approach_> Im ornder gibt es aber keine versteckte files :/
<Approach_> ..hab es mit ls -la geprueft
<rumpel> Approach_, woran erkennt man, dass sich das Problem um versteckte Dateien dreht?
<Approach_> rumpel: gute frage :)
<rumpel> Approach_, für echte Hilfe musst du aber das Problem vermutlich etwas ausführlicher dokumentieren
<geser> sind überhaupt Dateien in dem Verzeichnis?
<Approach_> geser: sind immer paar php files
<Approach_> naja jetzt kommen die Meldungen nicht mehr.. ka wieso/weshalb
<oktay> Tag
<oktay> sind die daily isos schon auf systemd umgestellt?
<metachar> Hilfe ich habe gerade einen SMART selbsttest für meine ssd gemacht mit dem mit ubuntu mitgelieferten tool "Laufwerke" gemacht und jetzt reagiert der laptop nicht mehr ich benutze 14.04 LTS
<metachar> zuerst dachte ich compiz ist wieder abgeschmiert dann habe ich auf tty6 gewechselt und es kamen fehlermeldungen bevor ich mich einloggen konnte irgendwas über "read error on /dev/sda1" odet ähnlich
<rumpel> metachar, klingt nach ner krepierten Festplatte
<metachar> Dann sind so gut wie alle buchstaben vom login bildschirm   verschwunden
<metachar> s-abf Taste funktioniert nicht
<metachar> Der laptop scheint überhaupt nicht mehr zu reagieren habe den stecker gezogen aber die LED welche anzeigt ob der akku geladen wird leuchtet immer noch
<metachar> Ich habe einen lenovo ideapad u310 touch
<metachar> Soll ich einfach den laptop ausschalten oder warten bis der akku leer ist und hoffen dass der rechner sich selber abschaltet?
<metachar> Der smart selbsttest lief zum zeit des absturzes auf der platte auf der auch das Betriebssystem installiert war
<ppq> das sollte eigentlich nicht zum absturz führen
<metachar> Ja dachte ich auch
<ppq> ja, lass ihn am besten mal noch eine weile laufen (--> netzteil), wenn in ein paar stunden nichts passiert ist, hard-reset und gucken wie es der ssd geht
<ppq> im schlimmsten fall musst du sie halt einschicken...
<metachar> Gibt es irgendwelche bekannten probleme mit smart und ssds auf linux?
<ppq> eigentlich nicht, nö
<metachar> Ich hatte vorher heute  auch noch die große Festplatte  sich selbst testen lassen  da war alles ok
<ppq> es kann an der ssd liegen, aber auch eine völlig andere ursache haben. dass sysrq nicht geht, deutet aber stark auf hardwareproblem hin
<metachar> Also soll ich den laptop mit netzteil oder ohne laufen lassen?  Habe ich gerade nicht verstanden
<ppq> mit netzteil, damit er nicht einfach aus geht irgendwann
<ppq> wenn du ihn dann später wirklich hard-resetten musst, einfach den power knopf eine weile gedrückt halten
<ppq> so, nickerchen
<metachar> Ich würde jetzt am liebsten ein runterfahren provozieren, sicher das ich das nicht erreichen  kann wenn ich warte bis der akku leer ist?
<metachar> Danke für die Hilfestellung
<ppq> metachar, glaube ich nicht, nicht wenn sysrq befehle nicht mehr ankommen.
<Findaaa1> moin ich hab mir gestern lubuntu installiert, hatte vorher ubuntu bin aber nicht so fit in sachen linux, beim installieren konnte ich mir eine tastaturbelegung aussuchen was ich auch gemacht hab die hat sich aber irgendwie wieder verstellt und nu weis ich nicht wie ich die wieder umstellen kann, im regelfall such ich mir für sowas immer grafische tools weil ich mit dem terminal und co nicht so gut kann, kann mir einer helfen?
<bekks> Findaaa1: Und was ist deine Frage? :)
<Findaaa1> wie ich die tastatur wieder umstelle
<bekks> Welche Tastenbelegung hast du denn aktuell?
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu?
<Findaaa1> weis ich nicht genauch, in der taskleiste steht DE, germany lubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<Findaaa1> mir fehlen halt sun paar zeichen auf der tastatur
<Findaaa1> bzw. sie liegen auf anderen tasten^^
<bekks> Findaaa1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen
<kubine> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Wenn ich von einem Ubuntu auf ein anderes Ubunt über das Netzwerk eine Datei schicken möchte.. oder maximal mal ein Verzeichnis. Ist alles Lokal. Womit kann ich das machen ohne groß was Konfigurieren zu müssen?(schnelle Lösung)
<Findaaa1> lubuntu will sich nicht runterfahren lassen :D mit "sudo poweroff" gehts aber wenn man auf abmelden drückt bleibt das system stehen
<Anf> Guten Abend, ich wollte mal fragen, wie kann man bei Firefox in den Lesezeichen, die standart Ordner von Firefox löschen? Also bei mir sind in den Lesezeichen von Firefox angelegte Lesezeichen Ordner mit den Namen: Lesezeichen Symbolleiste und Lesezeichen Menüe, wie kann man diese Ordner löschen lassen, oder entfernen?
<c0ne_> Hallo, leute =) 
<c0ne_> hab ganz kurz 2 anfänger-fragen. jemand urz zeit die zu beantworten?
<c0ne_> *kurz
<ppq> frag einfach immer drauf los, auch wenn es so aussieht als ob keiner da wäre
<c0ne_> okay =) also. bin neu bei ubuntu dabei und positiv überrascht über alles. nur jetzt ist eso so ich habe das 32-bit system installiert.jetzt meine 2 fragen:       lohnt es sich auf das 64 bit system umzusteigen? kann ich ein upgrade durchführen, oder muss ich eine euinstallation machen?
<ppq> neuinstallation
<ppq> wenn du jetzt schon installiert hast, lohnt es sich aber nicht
<ppq> es sei denn, du hast mehr als 4 GB ram
<ppq> zwar macht auch bei weniger ram ein 64 bit system sinn, aber das rechtfertigt nicht den aufwand einer neuinstallation
<c0ne_> hmm ehrlichgseagt weiss ich das nich.. wenn ich bei informationen bin. steht ram unter "speicher" ?
<c0ne_> is halt n alter lappi weiss nich was der grad drinn hat
<ppq> gib mal free -m ein
<ppq> die erste zahl in der ersten zeile ist dein gesamt-ram in MB
<c0ne_> k 7976 =)
<ppq> jo, dann solltest du schon ein 64 bit OS nehmen
<c0ne_> = neuinstallation 
<ppq> ja
<c0ne_> okay, danke!
<ppq> keine ursache
<c0ne_> super wie hier einem geholfen wird. gefällt mir sehr
<ppq> jo, kein problem. nur immer dran denken direkt zu fragen. und nicht erst ob jemand da ist oder du fragen darfst ;)
<c0ne_> wollt nur höflich sein :)
<ppq> :) jo, alles gut, nu weißt du ja bescheid wie es im IRC läuft
<c0ne_> klar ;)
<Rochvellon> prinzipiell wäre es auch möglich, 32-bit auf 64-bit umzustellen, doch dazu müsste man händisch alle pakete austauschen.
<c0ne_> naja, hab das system erst gestern installiere,ergo nocht nicht so viel persönliches auf dem rechner =)
<ppq> Rochvellon, theoretisch ja, praktisch nein
<ppq> oder hast du das schonmal hinbekommen ;)
<Rochvellon> also ich habe es noch nicht gemacht. bekks hat das afaik mal gemacht
<c0ne_> was retet ihr mir? 14.04 oder 14.10 zu installieren?
<ppq> 14.04
<c0ne_> eher 14.10 oder? ist ja aktueller^^
<ppq> 14.04 wird fünf jahre unterstützt statt nur 18 monate
<c0ne_> und 14.10 nicht?
<ppq> 14.04 ist ein LTS release, 14.10 nicht
<bekks> 14.04
<ppq> !LTS > c0ne_ hier ein paar hintergrundinfos
<kubine> c0ne_ hier ein paar hintergrundinfos: Informationen zu LTS finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS
<Rochvellon> nimm erst einmal 14.04. das ist eine lts-version mit langer unterstützung. die zwischenversionen wie 14.10 sind sogenannte beta-versionen, wo auch viel experimentiert wird
<bekks> Watt?
<c0ne_> achsoooo... okay, danke =)
<bekks> Die Zwischenversionen sind keine Betaversionen :)
<c0ne_> dann 14.04 64-bit ;)
<bekks> Die sind nur beta, solange sie nicht released sind. ;)
<bekks> Dennoch bist du mit einem 14.04 besser bedient, weil Du nicht alle 6 Monate alles updaten musst.
<Rochvellon> bekks: wollte auch quasi schreiben :)
<c0ne_> ich denk er hat es "vereinfacht" geschrieben damit ich es nachvollziehen kann.
<bekks> Japp :)
<Anf> Guten Abend, ich wollte mal fragen, wie man in den Lesezeichen von Firefox die standart Ordner löschen kann, die von Firefox angelegt wurden sind? Bei mir sind in den Lesezeichen von Firefox drei Ordner mit den Namen: Lesezeichen Symbollleiste und Lesezeichen Menü, wie kann man diese standart Ordner von Firefox löschen oder entfernen?
<Rochvellon> afaik nicht möglich
<Anf> Wieso lassen die sich den nicht löschen, ich möchte gerne meine eigene Ordner erstellen
<Rochvellon> frag das lieber in den chans auf deren irc-server https://wiki.mozilla.org/IRC
<kubine> Title: IRC - MozillaWiki (at wiki.mozilla.org)
<c0ne_> ist es möglich, dass das 32-bit system schneller lief als das 64-bit system?
<mgolisch> sollte nicht so sein
<c0ne_> naja.. vielleicht mein ich das nur
<ring0> bei deiner ram größe könnte es eher andersrum erscheinen, wenn beim 32bit system dein ram schneller voll ist
<Anf> Ich kann mich nicht mit dem IRC von Firefox verbinden
<c0ne_> naja ich denk das mein ich nur :)
<mgolisch> evtl wenn das andere ein älteres release war, das geringere hardware anforderungen hatte, ansonsten eher nicht
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-06
<c0ne_> nope war beides die gleiche version halt eines 32 bit und das andere 64 bit
<ring0> Anf, geht einwandfrei. sind gerade 339 leute in #firefox da
<Anf> Welche Seite den, und wie soll den der Channel heißen?
<ring0> der irc server heißt irc.mozilla.org und der channel dorf #firefox
<Rochvellon> irc://irc.mozilla.org/#firefox (ist das die schreibweise zum verlinken von spezifischen chans?)
<ring0> Rochvellon, funktioniert jedenfalls mit hexchat ;)
<Anf> ich kann mich mit der seite nicht verbinden
<ring0> das ist keine seite für deinen browser
<Anf> Und auf welche Seite muss ich den
<ring0> du verbindest dich mit einem irc client, auf das was Rochvellon und ich vorher gesagt haben. willst du keinen irc client nutzen, hilft der link von Rochvellon zuvor: https://wiki.mozilla.org/IRC#Mibbit
<kubine> Title: IRC - MozillaWiki (at wiki.mozilla.org)
<Anf> Super, hat funktionier, aber gerade eben ging es wirklich nicht, bei mir war keiner online im Channel, hab da bestimmt was falsch gemacht
<ring0> jetzt gehts ja :)
<Anf> joo Danke, mal schauen, ob die mir meine Frage beantworten können
<ring0> kannst davon ausgehen, dass die englisch sprechen
<Anf> Hab ich schon festgestellt, ich verstehe english, also wen ich es lese, aber selber schreiben kann ich nicht Gut
<Anf> Die haben mir einen Deutschen Firefox Channel gepostet, teste ich gleich mal aus
<Rochvellon> ansonsten gibt es noch #firefox.de auf deren server
<Anf> Bin gerade auch drauf, aber auf den firefox.de ist keine online :(
<Anf> Die haben 5 Deutsche Server, auf allen ist keiner Online :(
<ring0> na dann frag in englisch
<Anf> Ich sag ja, ich kann englisch lesen und verstehen, aber selber schreib ich in English mist
<ring0> https://translate.google.de/ einer wird schon verstehen, was du willst bei 300+ leuten
<kubine> Title: Google Übersetzer (at translate.google.de)
<Anf> :)
<ring0> ;)
<Anf> Die im Channel auf englisch meinen, ich soll  den Ordner den ich entfernt haben möchte, das ich Ihn in der userChrome.css Datei auskomentieren soll, aber wo finde ich diese Datei, in welchen Ordner
<Rochvellon> https://support.mozilla.org/de/kb/benutzerprofile-mit-ihren-persoenlichen-daten
<kubine> Title: Benutzerprofile – wo Firefox Ihre Lesezeichen, Passwörter und andere persönlichen Daten ablegt | Hilfe zu Firefox (at support.mozilla.org)
<ring0> Anf, http://kb.mozillazine.org/index.php?title=UserChrome.css&printable=yes
<kubine> Title: UserChrome.css - MozillaZine Knowledge Base (at kb.mozillazine.org)
<ring0> Anf, da packst du dann die beiden zeilen von http://blog.ffextensionguru.com/2011/07/11/remove-unsorted-bookmarks-item/ rein
<Anf> Ich hab diese Datei mit diesem Namen nicht, vielleicht ist es bei Windows so, aber bei Ubuntu finde ich diese nicht
<ring0> lies den ersten link!
<Anf> Genau, die Seite haben die mir auch gepostet
<ring0> wenn die datei nicht existiert, musst du sie erst anlagen. das ist auf http://blog.ffextensionguru.com/2011/07/11/remove-unsorted-bookmarks-item/ erklärt
<ring0> ups hier http://kb.mozillazine.org/index.php?title=UserChrome.css&printable=yes
<kubine> Title: UserChrome.css - MozillaZine Knowledge Base (at kb.mozillazine.org)
<Anf> da wird nur erklärt, das man die in den Profil Ordner finden, aber wie man diese Datei erstellt, steht da nicht
<ring0> ich lese dir jetzt nicht den abschnitt "creating" vor
<Rochvellon> dazu schließt du firefox, gehst in den angegebenen ordner mit dem dateimanager, erstellst eine neue textdatei und benennst diese entsprechent, fügst die zeilen ein und startest anschließend wieder firefox
<Anf> ok, hab es gefunden, was soll den operatin system tool heißen?
<Anf> Mit welchen Programm soll ich es erstellen, was meinen die damit
<Rochvellon> mit dem dateimanager. da kannst du mit datei - neues Dokument (oder so) eine neue textdatei erstellen. im terminal kannst du alternativ mit "touch <dateiname>" arbeiten
<Anf> habs gefunden, aber in welchen Ordner soll ich die Datei genau hinlegen, auf der seite steht, in den Profil Ordner, aber ich hab in den Profil Ordner mehrere Ordner, wo hin mit der erstellten Datei?
<Rochvellon> \chrome\userChrome.css (schon mehrmals verlinkt)
<Anf> das hab ich auch gelesen, aber ich hab den Chrome Ordner nicht
<Anf> wieso heißt es Chrom, mach ich es nicht im Firefox?
<ring0> leg den ordner auch an
<Rochvellon> bist du im ordner /home/USER/.mozilla oder in einem unterordner davon?
<Anf> Also einfach in den Persönlichen Ordner, da den Ordner erstellen und in den Ordner die Datei
<Anf> Ich bin noch in keinem ordner drinnne, weil ich in dem Persönlichen Ordner den Chrom Ordner nicht finden kann
<Rochvellon> du musst auch erstmal in den einstellungen des dateimanagers einstellen, dass versteckte dateien angezeigt werden soll
<Anf> hab ich
<Rochvellon> dann such in deinem profilordner nach einem ordner .mozilla/firefox
<Anf> soll ich den Chrome Ordner in dem .Mozilla Ordner erstellen, oder einfach in dem Persönlichen Ordner gleich den Chrome Ordner erstellen?
<Rochvellon> dort findest du einen ordner mit vielen zahlen und buchstaben
<Anf> hab ich gefunden, weiter
<Rochvellon> und in diesem ordner erstellst du, wenn noch nicht vorhanden, den ordner chrome und in diesem die userChrome.css
<Anf> genau, also den chrom ordner in dem firefox Ordner erstellen
<Anf> Und dan den Eintrag(Code) von der Remove Unsorted Bookmarks Item Seite in die css atein einfach kopieren?
<Rochvellon> jo
<Anf> komm gleich wieder, starte mal firefox neu
<c0ne_> kann mir jemand helfen ich kann steam nicht unter 14.04 64-bit installieren
<Anf> Leider alles ohne erfolg, der Ordner ist immer noch da, auch nach PC Neustart
<ring0> kannst du mal den kompletten pfad von der neu erstellten datei kopieren?
<Anf> mom
<Anf> .mozilla firefox chrome
<Rochvellon> du solltest chrome in dem ordner mit den vielen ziffern- und buchstaben erstellen
<ring0> das sollte eigentlich in .mozilla/firefox/12345.default/chrome/
<Anf> alles klar, verschiebe es kurz um
<Anf> ich hab nur den k52kigob.defoult Ordner in dem Firefox Ordner, soll er da rein der chrome ordner mit der datei
<ring0> offensichtlich ja
<c0ne_> hat jemad von euch steam installiert unter 14.04 64-bit ?
<Anf> Ja ich vor 3 Wochen, wen du das unter Steam meinst, was ich meine
<c0ne_> xD was meinst denn du?
<Rochvellon> c0ne_: hier schon mal geschaut: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/steam
<kubine> Title: Steam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<c0ne_> danke =)
<Anf> Festplatten oder Partitionen oder Ordner an den TV Streamen
<c0ne_> nee nicht das.
<Anf> was meinst du den?
<c0ne_> Steam = Vetriebplatform von Spielen
<Anf> achso, steam, sorry falsch gelesen
<c0ne_> http://store.steampowered.com/?l=german
<kubine> Title: Willkommen bei Steam! (at store.steampowered.com)
<c0ne_> genau steam, nicht stream =)
<Anf> bin gleich zurück
<Anf> Hat funktioniert, der Ordner ist weg, nur in der Bibliothek ist der Ordner noch da, kann man den da auch entfernen?
<ring0> nein
<Anf> wieso nicht? Ist es von Firefox so gewollt, oder bricht dan Firefox zusammen, wen ich den Ordner da entferne?
<ring0> ist so gewollt, da kommen alle unkategorisierten bookmarks hin
<Anf> das ist mir schon klar, ich wollte da einfach Nur eigene Ordner erstellen, kann ich den unsortierten Ordner nicht einfach umbenennen, dan hab ich den gleichen efekt, den ich mit meinen eigenen Ordner haben wollte
<ring0> du wirst dich damit abfinden müssen oder einen anderen browser nutzen
<Leonora> ich möchte ubuntu neben win7 auf meinem pc haben. mir wurde gesagt, grub soll an den anfang der ubuntu-partition, wie mach ich das? danke für antworten!
<Anf> ok, hab ich mir auch schon  gedacht, wo wir bei der frage schon sind, welche Browser gibt es die aktuell weiter entwickelt werder für Ubuntu, Ich würde gerne Opera nutzen, aber für Ubuntu gibt es nur die stein alte version von Opera wird leider nicht weiter entwickelt
<ring0> Anf, probier doch mal chromium. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium
<kubine> Title: Chromium › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Anf> Danke
<Anf> Grub an den Anfang der Ubuntu Partition, wie meinst Du das?
<ring0> opera basiert mitlerweile auf chromium
<Anf> teste ich mal aus, gibt es noch was gutes für Ubuntu an Browser
<ring0> Anf, ja, mehrere http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetanwendungen
<kubine> Title: Internetanwendungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Anf> Alles Klar, vielen Dank Euch, hab keine fragen mehr :)
<ring0> gerne
<Leonora> Anf: die windows-partition kommt zuerst, dann die ubuntu-partition. wenn ich den bootmanager von windows überschreibe, wäre das wohl nicht so gut ^^
<Leonora> Anf: der bootmanager von windows installiert sich immer am anfang der festplatte, ich weiß nicht, ob grub das auch tut
<Anf> Ich hatte auch zuerst nur Win7 auf den Rechner, nach der Ubuntu Installation, hat Grub selber die Windows7 Patition gefunden, und ich konnnte nach dem Neustart zwischen Win und Linux auswählen
<Leonora> Anf: also .. einfach ne zweite partition machen und darauf ubuntu installieren, ohne was spannendes beim partitionieren zu beachten?
<ring0> Leonora, ich würde mal hier reinlesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_Partitionierung
<kubine> Title: Dualboot Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Leonora> ring0: danke
<Anf> Der Windows Bootmanager wird überschrieben, aber dafür wird die Windows Partition von Linux Grub erkannt und bei Hochfahren angezeigt
<Leonora> Anf: hm, das klingt gut
<umbr0> wenn du nur ubuntu und windows willst kanns gerne alles logisch sein ansonsten ne extended :)
<umbr0> da kannst du dann weitere partitionen erstellen ohne die 4 er logische limitierung
<umbr0> in der extended
<Leonora> umbr0: ich weiß nicht genug über partitionierung, um zu verstehen, was du mir sagen willst
<ring0> Leonora, steht alles auf seite, auch gut erklärt
<umbr0> Leonora, nimm mal eine live cd ( wenn du alles gelesen hast ) und starte gparted. dann kannst du auf deiner gesammten partition eine logische partition und eine erweiterte erstellen. weil:
<Leonora> ring0: jup, dann les ich mir das mal durch. danke.
<ring0> Leonora, findest bestimmt recht schnell das passende szenario
<umbr0> du nur insgesammt 4 logische partitionen erstellen kannst und wenn du mehr als nur windows , ubuntu installieren willst irwann an die grenze von 4 logischen partitionen kommst. dem kannst du mit einer erweiterten in der logischen partition entgegenwirken.
<umbr0> das heisst du kannst dann in der erweiterten partiton, neben der logischen viel mehr partiionen für spätere weitere os/betriebssysteme z.b erstlelen
<Leonora> umbr0: sowas hab ich eben gelesen (=> ich versteh jetzt, was du sagen wolltest). danke für den hinweis ... nur leider ist meine festplatte nicht so riesig
<umbr0> ach so ein linux braucht doch nicht viel platz ^^
<umbr0> ubu kommt doch auch heute noch gerne mit 8 gb aus :)
<umbr0> gibt viele nice debaian basierte systeme die man probieren sollte :)
<Leonora> umbr0: klingt nach was für semesterferien :)
<umbr0> ach so eine installation von nem lux geht doch fix .. 
<Leonora> umbr0: ja, ne installation, aber damit dann auch dinge tun, das dauert bisschen
<umbr0> lol
<umbr0> s internet der dinge? :)
<umbr0> was tut man schon für dinge ausser daddeln, programmieren, multimedia und pron ^^
<umbr0> sollst nicht in deinen ferien arbeiten!
<umbr0> Leonora, lass einfach einen unpartitionierten bereich übrig dann sucht sich ubuntu alles automatisch
<umbr0> linux installiert sich mit vorliebe in einen unpartitionierten bereich wenn du den enstprechend dimensionierst ist alles i.o Leonora 
<Leonora> umbr0: gut zu wissen
<Leonora> umbr0: naja, wenn ich ein betriebssystem installier, obwohl ich schon eins hab, das mir gefällt, dann doch, um zu sehen, ob mir das andere besser gefällt, oder vielleicht, um besser ohne shell klarzukommen, naja, irgendsowas :D
<umbr0> ich wollte eigl nur hören vm :-)
<Leonora> umbr0: und das doch ne recht entspannende sache ... ich studier ja nicht informatik ^^ was ist mit ner vm?
<umbr0> ich wollte s nur hören :)
<umbr0> dnake
<Leonora> umbr0: right ...
<umbr0> lass mal in den off topic 
<umbr0> nicht so wild um diese zeit aber offi rockt kommt 
<umbr0> -t
<Anf> ring0: Chromium ist ja wirklich wie Opera, vielen Dank für den Tipp
<Leonora> umbr0: nope, ich mach morgen weiter
<umbr0> ^^ dann viel spass bei deinen ferien!
<umbr0> und deinen partitionen!
<Anf> umnr0 wo Ihr grad bei Win7 und Ubuntu wart, ich hab noch dazu eine kleine frage
<Anf> Ich hatte nach der Ubuntu installation sofort den Gnub als Bootloader, un bei den hatte ich Win oder Ubuntu zu auswahl
<umbr0> ><(((*>
<Anf> kann man jetzt irgendwie wieder auf den Windows Bootloader umstellen wo man bei den dan zwischen Win und Ubuntu wählen kann
<umbr0> klar geht das 
<umbr0> lies mals wiki
<umbr0> musst dem windows bcdedit machen unso :D
<Anf> Das hab ich auch mal geschafft, nur dan hatte ich das Problem, wen man bei dem Windows Bootloader Ubuntu gewählt hat, kahm dan wieder Gnub und dan musste man nochmal bei Gnub zwischen Ubuntu und Win wählen
<umbr0> sachen gibts
<Anf> wieso war das so, kann man den Gnub abstellen und nur den Bootloader von Windows aktivielen?
<umbr0> nur mit skill
<ring0> Anf, schön, dass chromium gefällt
<Anf> alles klar, dan besser einfach Windows weg von der Festplatte und Linux nutzen immer :)
<Anf> joo, Super Ding, Danke nochmal Ring0 :)
<umbr0> windows/mac os offline nutzen :-) und linux solange es relativ schwer ist für jede einzelne distri / kernel ) angepasst massenmalware zu schreiben :)
<umbr0> und hoffen dass man son schweine ding von rootkit unter linux erkennt :)
<umbr0> fürs spielen ne ps4 kaufen oder ps3 :)
<umbr0> damit nicht im web surfen nur spielen!
<umbr0> -.-
<umbr0> netzwerke physikalisch separieren
<umbr0> extra leitung ( mobile ) :D
<umbr0> für mobilbanking und co
<umbr0> dann lüppt das kleine :D
<umbr0> achso und netzwerkrouter ohne wlan kaufen hust*
<Anf> Verstehe ich nicht, worauf willst du hinaus?
<umbr0> das es ziemlich gefährlich ist das leben mit dem it :D
<Anf> Ja das stimmt
<umbr0> das waren ein paar tips für .. 70 % sicherheit ( variable ) die 70
<umbr0> und kauf dir 3ndlich einen schieber für deine cam im laptop ^^ 
<Anf> Kann man eigendlich bei Ubuntu die Internet verbindung sicherer machen, ich hab bis jetzt nur Ubuntu installiert und hab Internet über Lan, ist das aber nicht gefählich, ohne Antivirus oder änliches
<umbr0> und gebrauchte hardware ist ab heute tabu :)
<umbr0> oder? nicht? ^^
<umbr0> es sei denn du kannst gut essembler
<umbr0> wenn die hardware keine gelöteten chips hat und du den chip ausbauen kannst von nem bauteil / hardware. diesen in eine schreibgerlät stecken kannst besteht die chance dass du ein firmwarerootkit loswirst was sich gegen das rückflaschen sperrt
<umbr0> pasta ich haben fertig :D
<umbr0> zangen gibts im baumarkt :D
<umbr0> um den chip zu ziehen
<Anf> Was redest Du da, mit Zange die CPU wechseln usw. oder wie :)
<umbr0> ich will dich bisschen professionell trollen :)
<umbr0> hab doch gesagt wir gehen in den offtopic 
<umbr0> oder nicht?
<umbr0> +t
<Anf> :)
<hutmacher> schon lustig ihr zwei. und das um diese uhrzeit 
<umbr0> hihi
<umbr0> die zukunft ist hell ich will brieftauben und brieffreundschaften!
<Anf> Ich will hier bisschen Ordnung schaffen auf den Rechner, mit meinen Lesezeichen usw. und schreib hier mal ab und zu rein :)
<hutmacher> ich bin hier schwer am schufften, tief in der nacht aber immer schön zu sehen, wenn man nicht alleine ist 
<umbr0> kann einem nur angst und bange werden...
<umbr0> wird zeit dass deutschland anständig infrastukturiert wird webtechnisch und dann alles an terminals + cloudanbidung gehängt werden :) jegliche grundlage zu solchem blösen schwachsinn im keim erstickt wird. kein blödes bs installieren, partitionieren cloud basierte systeme ready. dann haben wir andere probleme aber damit kommt man sicher besser klar. und wie gut wir uns benehmen werden in paar jahren :D
<umbr0> suesse trolle kriegen 2 wochen webverbot durch den provider weil dieser 100 % nachvollziehen kann wer da vorm terminal hängt. und böse trolle kriegen 2 jahre :D und lvln social life
<Anf> Wollte immer mal schon richtige Leute mal nachfragen, was hällt Ihr von Leuten, die Ihr ganzes Leben bei Facebook oder änlichen Seiten posten, mit Fotos Nachrichten usw.
<umbr0> Anf, ?
<Anf> Ja
<umbr0> darauf wollte ich so ungefähr hinaus :)
<umbr0> dauert leider nur noch ein wenig :|
<Anf> Und dan?
<umbr0> dann werden wir alle freundlich sein! oder nicht?
<Anf> verstehe ich nicht, was du damit meinst
<hutmacher> haha
<hutmacher> geil.
<umbr0> du wirst es wie jeder erleben :)
<umbr0> dann verstehst du was ich meine
<umbr0> dauert noch a bit
<Anf> Ich bin immer noch sehr Jungg, der aber den richtigen Weg geht, meiner meinung nach, aber ich verstehe Euchre alten Sprachen nicht :)
<hutmacher> Anf: wie alt bist du wenn man fragen darf
<Anf> Was meinst du den genau?
<umbr0> Anf, wir werden so gut miteinander auskommen alle wenn wir an den terminals hängen :) du glaubst es nicht
<Anf> ich werde in 11 Tage 20 Jahre
<hutmacher> dude du zählst ja die tage ^
<umbr0> wie schön dann kommst du schneller und länger  vor allen dingen länger in den genuss der netzharmony :D
<Anf> Ich hab gerade einfach nachgerechnet :)
<umbr0> die hoffentlich bald eintritt zu spüren grins
<umbr0> ich habe anhand von persönlichen tests herrausgefunden wie gut sich menschen sozial verhalten wenn sie unter beobachtung stehen :)
<Anf> Was meint Ihr den, ich weiß schon das Facebook usw. auch Windows der Falsche weg ist, aber was meint Ihr genau?
<umbr0> 120 % sag ich nur der wahnsinn
<hutmacher> wenn doch alle wüssten das sie unter beobachtung stehen .. :D
<umbr0> nein .. und ja! :) nein=so muss es erst noch werden nicht nur hypotetisch! ja! wenn s so wäre :D von haus aus ein traum
<Anf> Ich hab es persönlich erlebt, das Leute mich als Idiot bezeichnen, wen ich Ihnen erkläre, das Facebook von NSA abgehört wird uns solche sachen, die glauben  ich währe ein Idiot, die glauben es einfach nicht :) voll krass
<umbr0> die zukunft geht ja schon bisschen in meine angesprochene richtung. wäre nett wenns nur schneller gehen würde :-)
<hutmacher> manchmal wünschte ich mir, ich wüsste gar nix. das würde das leben vereinfachen 
<hutmacher> ehe
<umbr0> nein nur menschen die dinge können die sich nicht nutzen sollen/ten muss gründlich die grundlage entzogen werden :-) dann werden sie white :D mit ner leicht braunen aura :D
<hutmacher> hör bloß auf
<umbr0> ist aber so
<Anf> aber wen man es weiß, ist es einfach krass, ich möchte mal wissen, was Edward Snowden weiß, dan würde ich bestimmt wie er, überhaubt kein Internet mehr nutzen und in der Alaska leben wollen :)
<hutmacher> ausnahmen bestimmen die regel, wir brauchen die blacks
<hutmacher> falls du das meinst was ich meine umbr0 ;)
<umbr0> das kann man ja zum teil technisch umsetzen und ich hoffe inständig dass menschen die keine vollfreizeit oder auh berufsnerds sind geschütze werden bald :) in dem menschen die ihr wissen gegen diese einsetzen ( schädlicher natur ) das nicht können dürfen :)
<umbr0> wenn du das ebend verstanden hast dann ja
<umbr0> ansonsten sagt computer nein
<hutmacher> compuuuuter sagt neeeeeein 
<hutmacher> *räusperhust*
<umbr0> puh :D
<hutmacher> so scripptie läuft :) zeit fürs bettie. gn8 folks
<hutmacher> und macht kein blödsinn Anf 
<hutmacher> !!
<umbr0> na ja es gibt ebend zuviele die zuviel wissen. die müssen in arbeit und müssen da kreativ werden und nicht zuhause malware schreiben :)
<hutmacher> ja. wir meinten also das gleiche
<Anf> Was wür Blödsinnn :)
<umbr0> und ebend mit einem netz aus terminals und cloudbasierten systemen kann man dem einigermaßen oder ziemlich gut herr werden
<umbr0> ich als ambitionierter will das sogar sehr!
<hutmacher> have fun :D
<hutmacher> ich wills nich ^^
<hutmacher> ich hab meine eigene cloud 
<hutmacher> und ICH kontrolliere sie
<umbr0> du willst genau das was ich auch will das weisst du nur noch nicht ^^
<umbr0> und wie freundlich du sein wirst wir alle :)
<umbr0> es wird toll ^^
<hutmacher> ja solange du herr bist, ist das ok hm ^^
<hutmacher> ganz toll
<hutmacher> bastard operator from hell biste sicher :D
<hutmacher> so wie du hier klingst ^^
<umbr0> agenten und medienpädagogen werden solange es die software nicht vermag auf das nötige achten :)
<umbr0> das sind die menschen die nicht programmieren hinter in der cloud :)
<umbr0> die nerds entwicklen in und für die cloud :)
<hutmacher> ja.
<hutmacher> ja.
<hutmacher> true
<hutmacher> die neue regierung
<hutmacher> der admin.
<umbr0> dauert nur bisschen noch :D
<umbr0> schade eigl
<Anf> Weiß einer vielleicht von Euch, wie man eine eigene E-mail aufbauen kann? also nicht von einen anbieter wie googel yahoo usw. zweck Datenschutz
<hutmacher> Anf:  mit einem mailserver
<umbr0> man selber muss dann halt nur noch viele aufkleber kaufen für die ganzen cams in den smart tv s und co :D und lernen wie man seine geräte das hören verbietet :D
<umbr0> was aber nicht ganz so tragisch wird weil es nur leute sehen würden die es sich leisten können :)
<umbr0> nicht der nachbar oder der lehrer :)
<Anf> klar, aber braucht man dafür eine Domain, die Geld kostet, oder geht sowas ohne Domai
<Anf> *n
<umbr0> aber wenn dann jeder hardware zugang weg ist dann sind wir sicher ich bin sicher ziemlich nett zueinander :)
<umbr0> Anf, 
<umbr0> wenn die firmware absolut nur dem provider unterlieg t :D
<Anf> :)
<Anf> Aber einen eigenen Mail Server ist doch besser, weil bei yahoo und Googel mail, werden die Daten auch manchmal geklaut und die Passwörter usw. war doch kurzlich so was
<hutmacher> Anf: brauch aber auch mehr pflege
<hutmacher> bzw wartung
<umbr0> deutschland hat doch genug eigene mailprovider ich hoffe dass es wirklich nicht soweit kommen muss das wegen paar blackhats nen krieg los geht :) ein richtiger
<Anf> macht nichts, alles mit der ruhe, dan funktionier auch alles :)
<Anf> Bei Linux sowieso :) :)
<umbr0> computer sagt nämlich weiss er nicht :/
<umbr0> wahrscheinlichkeit sagt nach adam riese .. 82 %
<umbr0> anf die ruhe macht keinen sinn mehr der computer versteht jedes wort ^^
<Anf> Ja klar, aber nicht immer bei Windows der Fall, ich Hab ein halbes Jahr versucht bei Windows den Stream Server zu starten, der aber nie funktionieren wollte, bei Linux ein paar Tage und alles funktioniert, wie man es möchte, und nicht wie Windows es möchte :)
<umbr0> das kommt daher weil du hochbegabt bist ich würds aber niemanden erzählen!
<Anf> hahaha :)
<Anf> Ihr habt Mir doch dabei geholfen :)
<umbr0> sag doch du sollst es niemanden erzählen!
<Anf> :)
<Anf> Seit Ihr nicht auch der meinung, das man den Computer, oder besser gesagt das System an sich anpassen soll, und nicht an das system sich anpassen?
<umbr0> man sollte die menschen anpassen die computer bedienen :-D aber das dauert wohl noch sehr lange oder wir kommen man an gut lehrer in form von ( gehirnmetabolismus ) gewollt oder ungewollt :D vlt durch den kontakt mit einem et :D 
<umbr0> was nun mit dem licht? ^^
<Anf> Über Windows 8 möchten wird wohl garnicht anfangen, oder :)
<umbr0> was ist denn mit win 8 falsch?
<umbr0> oder 10
<umbr0> oder 10/8
<umbr0> oder 8/10/7
<umbr0> :D
<Anf> Ach nichts, alles Gut, die sollen nur weiter so machen :)
<umbr0> was machen die eigl? -.- irwas müssen die aber richtig machen billy ist wieder riches men on the world :)
<umbr0> hat der überhaupt noch aktien in ms? :D
<umbr0> vlt brauchen wir menschen nur einen selbstversuch :D brennen wir unsere animalischen gelüste aus dem genom ^^
<umbr0> mit nem wiki tut vom et :D vlt ist das tut schon in arbeit oder steht schon längst in den sternen geschrieben grins
<umbr0> was hälst du eigl davon?
<umbr0> so nach dem motto wenn sie nicht wollen werden sie gewollt. sie werden hinterher keinen grund zu beschwerde haben sie wollen/ten es doch so :)
<Anf> Ich verstehe nur eines nicht, wieso wen ich einen Computer kaufe, Warum muss ich für Windows Zahlen, Klar, kann ich mir einen PC selber zusammen bauen aus Neuteilen, hab ich auch gemacht, aber bei einem Laptop geht das nicht mehr, wieso muss ich an Microsoft Zahlen
<umbr0> ich sag nur soviel dazu ><(((*>
<Anf> Es gibt zwar Leptops ohne OS, aber Sau wenige
<umbr0> haha kannste auf jedem system.. cloud os ( -hdd ) ab quasi...
<umbr0> schon haste ein terminal festplatte ab und keine ports 
<umbr0> com oder weiss der teufel welche usb
<umbr0> ein eingabegerät was entweder gar nicht von nöten ist weil touch oder in der firmware registriert
<umbr0> tada zukunft :)
<Anf> Wieso werden laptops mit und Ohne OS nicht hergestellt, mit Windows für die Leute den es egal ist, die keine ahnung habe, haupsache es funktioniert, und ohne OS für Leute, die selber ein system machen oder installieren möchten
<umbr0> s werden in zukunft nur panels in form von screens sein.. 
<umbr0> oder nicht?
<umbr0> lol
<umbr0> Anf, angen du musst die richtigen leute um rat zu bitten 
<Anf> was meinst du
<umbr0> das ohne lokal installiertem os alles besser wird
<umbr0> "alles"
<umbr0> so rein auf der mittelmenschenschicht lol ich nenne es auch gerne das abstraktionslayer wirds leicht besser. wenn nicht hunz und kunz fran z und han z ausrauben kann
<umbr0> virtuell
<umbr0> weil hun z und kun z ist nichts ohne han z und fran z als target. dann werden alle bösen kreativ und schaffen eine schönere cloud. hoffe ich :) die ist auch überholsungsbedürftig so rein aus wirtschaftlicher sicht -.-
<umbr0> das blöde ist dass 70 % eher absolut nach unten variable sind und dass es mir nun jeder beweisen will :|
<umbr0> das ist echt mist :(
<umbr0> was habe ich nur getan
<Anf> :)
<umbr0> sonst hätte ich 4 wochen extra urlaub :)
<umbr0> jetzt muss ich wieder neue dinge lernen :|
<umbr0> 2² 10 hundetage
<Anf> Wie ist das den jetzt mit dem mail Server, bracht man eine Domain dafür?
<umbr0> aber die idee ist doch net übel oder was meinst?
<umbr0> Anf, angen die richtigen leute zu fragen um rat
<Anf> was meinst du, ich verstehe das net. angen?
<umbr0> ich verstehe nur soviel du verstehst :|
<Anf> ja aber angen was meinst du mit : angen?
<umbr0> angenlizizmuss
<Anf> ok, und wie kann ich damit die richtigen Leute fragen?
<umbr0> wurde vom server eingebracht 
<umbr0> du nimmst dein telefon und sprichst folgendes: guten tag mein name ist xxx... ich benötige folgende informationen
<umbr0> 113 geht auch zur not
<umbr0> die haben alles einfach alles!
<umbr0> vlt kriegst du dann auch das was du möchtest ohne additionals unsw. :)
<umbr0> wenn du dann traurig bist dass du dein mailpaket nicht ohne domain bekommst. 113 wird dir geholfen seelentechnisch besser als domian!
<umbr0> ich schwör*
<umbr0> so sind wir jetzt eigl nett zueinander gewesen oder eher nicht?
<Anf> 113 ist das nicht die Telefonnummer für Gas 
<umbr0> jetzt weisst du was ich meine -.-
<umbr0> jetzt bist du wieder wach.. und ich muss gleich schlafen
<umbr0> Anf, onen probiers aus..
<Anf> ok, alles klar.
<umbr0> so und nun zu dir was ist mit deiner mail los?
<c0ne_> habt ihr eigentlich permanent irc laufen wenn ihr am rechner seit?
<umbr0> du nicht?
<c0ne_> normalerweise nicht
<c0ne_> aber ich komm ja auch von windows.... =)
<umbr0> das ist natürlich ganz wie soll ich es ausdrücken ohne was auszudrücken o.# zu wollen -.-
<umbr0> vlt was gaaanz anderes? oder gar nicht möglich? oder .. oder oder ..
<c0ne_> ?
<c0ne_> nicht möglich?
<umbr0> ist es doch? möglich?
<c0ne_> ich glaub du verstehst mich nicht so ganz.. ^^
<umbr0> ist das denn möglich?
<c0ne_> was denn?
<umbr0> das unmögliche möglich zu machen
<c0ne_> nichts ist unmöglich
<umbr0> sagt aber nicht einstein oder? bist du ein kompatibilititst?
<umbr0> -t
<c0ne_> möglich wer's
<umbr0> glaub nicht mal ein kompatibilitist würde sowas noch behaupten, das sind moderne philosophen. der zeit entsprechend!
<umbr0> da meine ussage aber inventiert ist zu 75 % ist es nicht möglich :)
<c0ne_> hmm.. könnt sein
<umbr0> ich sage dazu .. c0ne_ 
<c0ne_> achja?
<umbr0> jetzt denke ich darüber nach ob ich dazu sagen umbr0 c0ne_ ab ins bett nur noch die pizza aufessen
<umbr0> jup
<umbr0> und du?
<c0ne_> ich bin gleich weg
<umbr0> ja
<umbr0> edit: ja nein vlt
<c0ne_> <sagen>ja</sagen>
<Anf> Nein, nicht weg, dan ich alleine
<c0ne_> nee ihr 2
<umbr0> ein ganzer chan für mich und Anf das wird toll
<umbr0> wenn selbst schon die kompatibilitisten das feld räumen grins dann wirds ein guter tag
<c0ne_> viel spass euch beiden. & gute nacht. mein torrent hat 100% erreicht und das ist das zeichen dass ich jetzt geh =)
<umbr0> machet jut knut und grüss die muter
<Anf> Ich hab gerade den Fehler bei den Updates, die Hash Summe stimmt nicht überein, was ist das immer?
<c0ne_> Anf's?
<Anf> ja
<umbr0> brille kaufen? möhrchen essen
<Anf> hab ich schon hilf leider nicht :)
<umbr0> 113 anrufen
<Anf> hahahaha :)
<umbr0> sagen: mein hash stimmt nicht überein
<Anf> Die lachen mich doch nur aus :)
<umbr0> nein die nehmen dich ernst und fragen was los ist dann erklärst du als zweites dass deine nummern nicht stimmen fürs hash
<umbr0> dann sagst du noch .. ?
<Anf> Was ist das den? wie kann ich es beheben?
<umbr0> vlt ergeben die nummern ja in einer anderen reihenfolge den richtigen wert. ist heute vlt der 1 appril oder was?
<umbr0> vlt hat der gammaburst der auf die erde gerichtet ist die zeit etwas beschleunigt :/ 
<Anf> was ist das den, was soll ich machen?
<umbr0> ich würde erstmal drüber schlafen
<Anf> Aber das kommt immer wieder mal vor, was ist das?
<umbr0> vlt hast du eine jubiläumsedition :D
<umbr0> hg
<umbr0> w
<umbr0> die würde ich dann ausdrucken :D
<Anf> Könntest Du mir Bitte helfen?
<umbr0> joa.. also wenns ist wie du meinst und du lügst nicht. dann backup gestern! platte sichern.. und ab in die geschlossene oder zur polizei :)
<umbr0> schon mal von ner live cd ( gekaufte kein dl ) passwörter für email wechseln
<Anf> was. wieso sagst du sowas, was meinst du immer?
<umbr0> hmm wenn diverse prüfsummen nicht stimmen .. kannst du auch einfach mal von nem unabhängigen system den updatetracker überprüfen ( wenn du ein linux benutzt ) was einen hat oder zur verfügung stellt -.-
<umbr0> oder einfach jemanden fragen der sich mit linux auskennt
<umbr0> oder zum arzt
<Anf> Wie du kennst dich mit linux nicht aus?
<umbr0> also zum arzt krank schreiben lassen und jede summe einzeln prüfen oder alle summen in summen stecken und in einer datenbank :D
<umbr0> rofl omg
<umbr0> weil das braucht zeit
<umbr0> du Anf ich weiss auch icht was ich für ein system brauche oder mit was ich mich auskennen möchte weils alles nichts taug solange die hardware schräg ist
<umbr0> t
<umbr0> erminal
<Anf> So ich bin dan mal schlafen, muss langsam
<umbr0> -.-
<umbr0> grüss die muter
<Anf> Mach ich,  gute8 , man trifft sich vielleicht noch
<umbr0> nee glaub nicht :)
<WinterTea> wenn ich in Chromium ein pdf einer seite öffne wird mir ein fehler ausgegeben.
<WinterTea> das ist bei mir so und in der firma. also sollte es an chromium liegen. gibts da was davon?
<koegs> was sollen wir dazu sagen ohne fehlermeldung?
<WinterTea> och da muss man ein plugin installieren.
<WinterTea> hab es schon gefunden danke. aber komisch dass chromium es nicht einfach als download anbietet.
<Anf> Hallo, wollte mal fragen, wie kann man bei Chromium die Seiten ändern bei dem Neuen Tab, immer wen ich einen Neuen Tab öffne, öffnet sich die googel seite, kann man diese ändern?
<ppq> ja, das geht in den einstellungen irgendwp
<sash_> Anf: Mit Bordmitteln tatsählich leider nicht mehr, ich nutze: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/show-apps-in-new-tab/nohbdifokmdgjcbbeobglcbaifinhfip?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-info-dialog
<ppq> wat :o
<sash_> ppq: Ja.
<Anf> sash, aber die seite von dir ist doch für Chrome und nicht für Chromium?
<sash_> Anf: Kann man mit Chromium aber auch installieren, oder?
<sash_> Ich war der Meinung, dass das Problemlos geht.
<sash_> *problemlos
<ppq> also wenn ich in chromium 40 einen neuen tab aufmache, kommt die übersicht mit den kacheln
<Anf> genau und oben kommt googelsuche, ich will nur die kacheln haben, geht das?
<ppq> bei mir kommt da keine google-suche oO
<Anf> bei chromium?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> version 40
<Anf> moment
<Anf> ich hab  40.0.2214.111
<ppq> dito
<Anf> immer wen ich neuen Tab öffne, hab ich Oben Googel Deutschland Suche, und unten nur 8 kacheln, ich will aber das mit Googel nicht
<Anf> ppq, wie hast du es abgestellt?
<ppq> ich habe da nichts angefasst
<ppq> alles standard
<ppq> einstellungen -> "beim start"
<Anf> In den einnstellungen gibt es nichts zum einstellen für die Neuen Tabs
<ppq> dort kannst du auswählen, was passieren soll. steht bei mir auf "neuer tab seite öffnen"
<Anf> Ich möchte aber, wen ich chromium starte, das er die alte sitzung öffnet
<ppq> dann wähl halt "zuletzt angesehene seiten öffnen"
<ppq> ist der punkt direkt darunter oO
<Anf> klar, aber bei einen neuen Tab, hab ich immer noch die googel suche 
<ppq> http://i.imgur.com/71beRwX.png
<ppq> ich nicht :O
<Anf> öffne mal oben einen Neuen Tab und schick mal ein bild
<Anf> Wen Du oben einen Neuen Tab öffnest, kommt die Googelsuche, die ich gerne weghaben möchte
<koegs> Anf: dann installier dir eins der vielen addons für chromium
<koegs> zum Beispiel "Empty New Tab page"
<ppq> Anf, http://i.imgur.com/HwR5XHC.png
<Anf> Danke, ich hab nur gedacht, das es mit den einstellungen auch möglich ist, aber ohne Apps wird es wohl nichts
<ppq> hab nur ghostery und ublock installiert an addons, nichts um die new tab seite zu verändern, das geht defintiv ohne
<Anf> ppq, aber du hast nicht die standart version, ich hab nur Chromium installiert, und hab Oben die googel suche, welches add ons hast du noch installiert?
<ppq> nur ghostery und ublock, sonst nichts
<Anf> ok, ich hab nur die chrom installiert, und hab die googel suche, welches addons brauch ich den, um die zu entfernen?
<ppq> ich dachte du hast chromium?
<ppq> wäre sicher hilfreich, wenn wir über das selbe programm sprechen würden ;)
<Anf> meine ich auch sorry
<ppq> und wie gesagt, habe keinerlei addons dafür. ghostery ist gegen tracking, ublock ist ein normaler adblocker gegen werbung.
<Anf> welche version hast du den genau?
<ppq> 40.0.2214.111
<ppq> genau wie du, wie gesagt
<Anf> hää, ich verstehe jetzt nichts
<Anf> wieso das den, wie geht das?
<ppq> es muss irgendwas in den einstellungen sein. :)
<ppq> aha, gefunden.
<ppq> du musst duckduckgo auswählen
<ppq> unter "suchen"
<Anf> moment
<Anf> Genau, das war es, wieso den so kompliziert
<Anf> Jetzt hab ich aber 8 kacheln, kann man die erweitern auf mehr kacheln?
<ppq> btw kann es gut sein, dass die kacheln auch von google kommen. bei firefox ist es so, dass die seiten, die du so besuchst, an mozilla übermittelt werden. die kachel-ansicht kommt dann von mozilla, ggf. mit werbeeinblendungen, die auf deinem surfverhalten basieren
<ppq> würde mich stark wundern, wenn google das anders macht
<Anf> bei meinem Opera bei windows war alles viel andern und besser :)
<Anf> Aber leider gibt es Opera nicht für Ubuntu aktuell
<Anf> Ich muss leider los, können wir später weiter schreiben, muss dringen los, tut mir leid
<Rochvellon> Anf: Opera liegt in Version 27 für linux vor
<Holger-Beginner> hallo zusammen
<Holger-Beginner> kann mir jemand zufällig in Sachen USB3 Port wird nur mit USB 2 Speed in Ubuntu 14.04.2  weiterhlefen? Da komme ich gerade nicht so richtig weiter...
<Holger-Beginner> hallo bag
<jokrebel> Holger-Beginner: Was ist denn die Frage dazu? 
<bag> hi
<Holger-Beginner> hallo jokrebel  - nun ich habe hier ein System frisch installiert und teste Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 
<Holger-Beginner> und Ubuntu erkennt meine Front USB 3 Anschlüsse erst gar nicht und nachdem ich im grub IOMMU=soft eingestellt habe nur als USB 2
<jokrebel> IOMU=soft? Wo hast Du das her?
<Holger-Beginner> habe in etc/ modules aus einem ubuntu forum
<Holger-Beginner> da habe ich eine Hilfethread eröffnet
<Holger-Beginner> und in etc/modules aus einem anderem forum xhci_hcd nachgetragen
<Holger-Beginner> MSI A88XM-E45 (7721-004R) ist das Mainboard... hat jemand noch eine Idee, wie ich USB3 Speed unter Ubuntu bekomme? Unter Windows 8.1 (ist ein Dualboot) läuft USB 3 ok
<jokrebel> keine Ahnung, was Du da wie und wo verfummelt hast. Kann man den Thread vielleicht mal selber lesen? Vielleicht versteh ich dann was Du meinst.
<Holger-Beginner> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/usb-3-0-wird-nicht-erkannt-unter-ubuntu-14-04-/
<Holger-Beginner> und verfummelt hat da Ubuntu ;) es hat meine USB 3 Ports nach frischer Installation nicht erkannt
<Holger-Beginner> muss mal gerade off installieren und rebooten
<Holger-Beginner> re
<jokrebel> Holger-Beginner: zeig mal "uname -a && lsb_release -a" in nem NoPaste
<Holger-Beginner> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS Release:	14.04 Codename:	trusty
<jokrebel> !pasten > Holger-Beginner 
<jokrebel> gr
<Holger-Beginner> was meinst du itte mit pasten?
<Holger-Beginner> +b
<jokrebel> einen sogenannten NoPasteService (wie zb. paste.ubuntuusers.de ) nutzt man wenn man längere Terminalausgaben weitergeben will um nicht den Kanal voll zu spammen. Dann gibt man nur den Link hier rein und jeder kann es sich im Browser ansehn.
<jokrebel> Holger-Beginner: Und uname -a?
<jokrebel> hattest Du die installation bereits mit 14.04.2 durchgeführt? Oder mit einem älteren Installationsmedium?
<Holger-Beginner> habe soeben die 2. version aufgespielt gehabt... und nun die LSB Module nachgeladen
<jokrebel> LSB Module nachgeladen? Wie?
<Holger-Beginner> mit sudo apt-get install lsb-core
<Holger-Beginner> paste hier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421583/
<Holger-Beginner> moment bitte - bin gleich wieder on
<Holger-Beginner> re
<jokrebel> Holger-Beginner: Hast Du die Installation mit eine neuen DVD durchgeführt, oder mit etwas älterem und dann ein Upgrade durchgeführt.
<jokrebel> Holger-Beginner: http://www.heise.de/open/meldung/Ubuntu-14-04-2-mit-neuen-Treibern-veroeffentlicht-2555915.html
<Holger-Beginner> mit einer 14.04, die habe ich vor gut 2 Monaten gebrannt... heute dann wie im Forum geschrieben upgedatet...
<jokrebel> Holger-Beginner: Ich würd ehrlich gesagt mal die neueste runterladen und brennen. Dann im Live-Modus mal gegenprüfen ob die dann nicht out-of-the-box geht
<Holger-Beginner> Ok, versuche ich dann mal und erst einmal danke ....
<jokrebel> im April kam 14.04 raus - später kamm 14.04.1 und seit mitte Februar gibt es die 2te Point-Release (14.04.2)
<jokrebel> ...dieses überstürzte raus in rein ... *seufz*
<jokrebel> *und
<blingbling> Systemweites Ändern des Prompts? Habe ein Scriptlet in /etc/profile.d gepackt, es hat dieselben Permissions, wie die anderen, wird aber nicht ausgeführt. Es klappt mit 'source prompt.sh' und wird unter fedora auch automatisch ausgeführt, nur unter Ubuntu & Co. nicht - warum...?
<apollo13> blingbling: weil /etc/profile nur für login shells ausgeführt wird
<blingbling> Ja... und?
<apollo13> eine normale bash die du startest ist interactive und keine login shell
<blingbling> Also wenn ich mir vte.sh angucke sieht das aber anderes aus.
<blingbling> anders gefragt, wie sieht denn Dein Vorschlag aus?
<apollo13> ich habe keinen vorschlag gemacht, ich hab dir nur erklären versucht warum dein script wahrscheinlich nicht ausgeführt wird
<blingbling> Selbst bei Login wird das Script nicht ausgeführt - um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: auf der console...
<apollo13> ja, weil dort die bash auch nicht als login shell ausgeführt wird
<apollo13> siehst im normalfall mit echo $0
<apollo13> ah ups, dort ist sie eine
<apollo13> zumindest wenn bei dir -bash dortsteht
<apollo13> und "strace bash -l 2>&1|grep open" zeigt eindeutig dass /etc/profile und damit dann /etc/profile.d/* ausgeführt wird
<blingbling> es ist -bash...
<apollo13> na dann add dir ein paar debug prints in /etc/profile
<apollo13> klingt als wäre dein script kaputt -- /etc/profile macht nur einen for loop drüber und sourced die
<blingbling> yup. strace zeigt open /etc/profile/prompt.sh an
<apollo13> profile.d!
<apollo13> das wird gelesen und dann mit ". /etc/profile.d/prompt.sh" ausgeführt -- wenn nicht schmeißts wohl nen fehler
<blingbling> Moment, bitte.
<blingbling> Mein Skript hat zu Beginn die Zeile:
<blingbling> [[ "$-" =~ i ]] || return
<blingbling> das funktioniert mit anderen Distris ohne Probleme
<apollo13> was soll das tun
<blingbling> Abfragen, ob interactive shell
<apollo13> die shell wird niemals interactive sein
<apollo13> denn nur ne login shell sollte das verzeichnis lesen
<apollo13> wobei meine shell das flag auch gesetzt hat *hmm*
<blingbling> Interactive heisst, sie hat ein controlling tty und verarbeitet eingaben des users
<blingbling> im Gegensatz zu Batch (Script)
<apollo13> ah stimmt, war gerade bei den flags
<blingbling> hast Du mal einen Blick auf vte.sh geworfen?
<apollo13> nö
<blingbling> mach doch mal... nur die ersten Zeilen nach dem Kommentar ...
<apollo13> ja bei denen schaut der check anders aus (sinnvoller imo)
<blingbling> lol...
<apollo13> naja, bei deiner variante muss man nachdenken was sie tut, dort nit…
<apollo13> anyways, _weißt_ du dass dein script dort aufhört?
<apollo13> denn sonst ist das ganze leicht sinnlos ;)
<apollo13> ich mein ich hätte das ganze so oder so als tty -s geschrieben, aber hey…
<blingbling> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/Patterns dort findest Du =~
<blingbling> tty -s forked einen subprocess...
<apollo13> tja mei
<apollo13> beantwortet aber weiterhin meine frage nicht: was bringt dich auf die idee dass dein script dort abbricht
<blingbling> Es funktioniert nicht - das habe ich geschrieben. K.A. woran es liegt. Selbst wenn ich die Zeile auskommentiere geht es nicht. source prompt.sh geht aber...
<blingbling> afk
<blingbling> so... hast Du noch einen Tip?
<apollo13> wenn du es auskommentierst und es weiterhin nicht geht hat es wohl offensichtlich nix mit der zeile zu tun, füg debug prints hinzu und schau wos kracht
<guestuser354666> guten abend. ich bekomme hier meine getauschte nvidia-karte nicht zum laufen. der monitor wird gar nicht erkannt. ich hab versucht modelines einzutragen in die xorg.conf. mit xorg.conf - ohne, immer das gleiche: nur 2 auflösungen wählbar. 800x600 und 640x480.
<guestuser354666> versucht die treiber von der nvidia-page zu installieren, den von xorg-edgers, immer das gleiche.
<guestuser354666> zuerst war eine gtx 550ti drin, jetzt eine gtx960.
<guestuser354666> die treiber aus den quellen bieten keine unterstützung für die 960.
<guestuser354666> syslog meldet sowas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10552251/
<guestuser354666> lspci: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1401 (rev a1)
<guestuser354666> das nvidia treibermodul wird geladen
<guestuser354666> nouveau nicht
<guestuser354666> (den hab ich geblacklistet in der blacklist.conf)
<guestuser354666> und auch deinstalliert
<blingbling> apollo13: habe ich getan: Das Script wird  bis zum Ende durchlaufen. Der Prompt wird gesetzt, aber scheinbar irgendwo anders überschrieben :/
<guestuser354666> benutze mom. eine xorg.conf datei: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10552289/
<guestuser354666> habe auch was dazu gefunden und gelesen (hat bei mir jedoch nicht geholfen:
<guestuser354666> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1419017
<guestuser354666> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUVRTYhNvSE
<guestuser354666> das youtube video hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert
<guestuser354666> und in der xorg.o.log datei stehen noch ein paar interessante sachen über den EDID-Mode: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10552316/
<guestuser354666> ich bin am ende meines latein.
<jokrebel> nvidia hat doch da ein einrichtungstool dacht ich
<guestuser354666> jokrebel, einrichtungstool für was?
<jokrebel> guestuser354666: Naja; um eine NVidia-Karte korrekt eingerichtet zu bekommen.
<guestuser354666> nvidia-xconfig hat mir ja meine xorg.conf gebastelt - die hat aber nicht funktioniert.
<jokrebel> nvidia-settings?
<guestuser354666> jo das ding ist installiert, da ändert sich aber auch nichts und ich kann da auch nur 2 auflösungen wählen - s.o.
<jokrebel> und erstell mal einen nvida-bugreport mit dem script. Entpack es und nopaste es zB. bei paste.ubuntuusers.de mal
<guestuser354666> ok mom.
<guestuser354666> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10552376/
<guestuser354666> habe auch mal mit und mal ohne "nomodeset"-bootparameter probiert weil ich den auch schon bei der 550ti brauchte. ändert aber auch nichts.
<guestuser354666> das ist aber momentan deaktiviert.
<guestuser354666> hab auch versucht mit xrandr ne eigene auflösung reinzudrücken aber bei dem addmode befehl kommt immer das hier:
<guestuser354666> ausgabe von "xrandr --addmode DVI-I-1 1440x900_59.90":
<guestuser354666> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<guestuser354666> hab da schon alles mögiche ausprobiert - den namen des modi umbenennen, etc...
<guestuser354666> immer die gleiche meldung.
<guestuser354666> in dem link hier sagen ganz unten 2 leute, sie hätten es hinbekommen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1419017 das ist allerdings für unity(ich verwende 14.10 mate) und weiss nicht genau, wie ich das auf meine version "umbasteln" soll.
<guestuser354666> das mit dem "rm ~/.config/dconf/user" hab ich auch versucht.
<guestuser354666> der ansatz klingt aber ganz gut, weil beide in dem thread eine andere karte gegen eine 960 getauscht haben (also genau wie ich).
<Holger-Beginner_> hallo zusammen
<Holger-Beginner_> jokrebel: hatten wir vorhin zum Thema USB 2 / 3 geschrieben? 
<jokrebel> Holger-Beginner_: ja
<Holger-Beginner_> habe nun 14.04.2 fresh installiert und problem ist unverändert... hast du da noch eine Idee?
<jokrebel> Holger-Beginner_: Schau mal ob https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1242321 auch auf Dich zutrifft und häng Dich mit dran.
<guestuser354666> jokrebel, hast du noch was herausgefunden?
<jokrebel> guestuser354666: Bin mit Deinem Paste noch nicht fertig, bisher aber nicht...
<guestuser354666> jokrebel, ok.
<Holger-Beginner_> jokrebel:  ja, der bug trifft zu... sehr schade... aber doch nochmals vielen dank für deine Hilfe
<jokrebel> guestuser354666: Aber ich steh mit NVidia auch etwas auf Kriegsfuß. Ich hoff ja immer noch, dass sich da ein "Spezialist" einschaltet ;-)
<guestuser354666> ich auch ;-)
<guestuser354666> jokrebel, auf einer 2. ssd hab ich noch 14.04. mate, da besteht genau das gleiche problem.
<guestuser354666> ist beides 64bit übrigens.
<guestuser354666> jokrebel, grad noch was aus dem wiki probiert - gleich wieder da
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, hier wieder "guestuser354666"
<p01nt3r> bing genauso weit wie vorher...
<p01nt3r> -g
<c0ne_> kann mir jemand helfen? habe steam installiert, wenn ich es öffne, tut sich aber nichts. woran liegt das?
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Hab leider grad auch keine neuen Ideen mehr für Dich.
<p01nt3r> ok, danke erstmal.
<YoSiJo> Ich such mich zu Tode. Also ziel ist es, Dateien von einem Großen Speicher in mehrere Kleine zu speichern, ohne das Doplikate gespeichert werden. Ich dachte erst an fdupes, kann aber nicht alle kleinen speicher Online halten fdupes. Muss also eine Datei angeben können wo alle bereits gesicherten md5 sums drin sind. Ideen?
<YoSiJo> Ich habe mir schon diese Liste angesehen, aber nichts Passendes Endecken können. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_duplicate_file_finders
<mgolisch> was genau ist sinn des ganzen?
<YoSiJo> Hintergrund. 7TB Großes RAID5. Eine Platte ausgefallen. Neue Platte kommt erst Mi oder Do. Will deswegen eine Sicherung über meine Ganzen 500GB HDD machen. In dem RAID sind Extrem viele Doppelte Daten und die Eine Platte macht auch schon Sorgen. Aktuell also nur Read Only auf dem System. Genug 500 HDD habe ich, aber kann halt nur in Guppen rüber kopieren und später den noch mal doppelte entfernen und die näch
<YoSiJo> gruppe drauf packen.
<mgolisch> 7tb raid aber kein backup?
<mgolisch> naja egal
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> hm wieso schaltest du es nicht ab bis die neue platte da ist?
<YoSiJo> Doch eigentlich schon, aber das Erstback war noch nicht Fertig und ist Online. Das hab ich jetzt erstmal sein gelassen um schneller ein Offline über die HDDs zu machen.
<mgolisch> die ganzen 7tb zu lesen wenn du kein hotspare hast ist nicht sonderlich schlau
<mgolisch> wenn du soviel davon list ist die warscheinlichkeit recht hoch das noch eine platte kaputt gehen könnte
<apollo13> da macht die neue platte das aber auch nicht besser :þ
<apollo13> kann ja beim resync auch putt gehen
<YoSiJo> Ach ja, vergessen. Weil es noch auf mdadm basiert und ich auf btrfs wechseln wollte, also alle platten mal frei bekommen müste.
<mgolisch> doch denn es muss ja für den rebuild viel weniger gelesen werden
<mgolisch> weil ja nur daten in grösser der ausgefallen platte aus den paritäts informationen wiederhergestellt werden müssen
<apollo13> mgolisch: sicher? nicht dass die noch checksumming machen was dann über alles geht
<YoSiJo> Wie ihr selbst sagt, unschöne situation. Genau deswegen halt jetzt meine manuelle initiative, für die 500gb platten ein Backup zu machen.
<YoSiJo> Was ich halt brauche ist etwas wie fdupes mit -rdN und einem --delete-md5-sums-von-datei-x operaor.
<YoSiJo> operator
<mgolisch> sind die 500gb platten alle am selben rechner dran?
<mgolisch> bau doch einfach ein lvm aus denen
<YoSiJo> Ne genau das ist leider aus Hardwäre mangel nicht möglich.
<YoSiJo> Alles noch IDE Platten die aber noch top smart werte haben. 
<mgolisch> hehe
<mgolisch> :(
<YoSiJo> Wenn das mit dem Duplikate eleminieren gut klappt, kann ich sogar 2 immer in ein raid1 packen.
<umbr0> hardwär? wär scbön wennä mal wieder hardware :)
<umbr0> lol opa kurt 
<YoSiJo> Sorry, tippe gerade wieder etwas zu fahrlässig. Also nicht genug Hardware hier um mal eben 10+ IDE HDD's an einem System anzuschließen und ein GlusterFS wollte ich dafür jetzt nicht gerade bauen.
<mgolisch> wäre doch nen tolles experiment
<mgolisch> :)
<YoSiJo> Oh ja, neee. ^^ Ich poste gleich mal mein Skript gedanke. Aber da fehlen halt so einige abschnitte.
<YoSiJo> Zwei schritte fehlen mir noch und fehler schließe ich nicht aus: https://piratenpad.de/p/4dmlTOKyACQta5LX
<YoSiJo> Bin mir ja ziemlich sicher das grep in verbindung mit einer schleife und einem arrey die lösung ist, aber mir fält nicht recht, eine kluge verbindung ein bzw. fehlt mir der passende grep oberrator.
<mgolisch> oh gott ich hasse shellscripts
<mgolisch> python>bash
<YoSiJo> Ich bin in python noch so garnicht erfahren, aber werde mich angesicht einer lösung, garantiert nicht sperren das heute nacht noch zu lernen. ^^
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-07
<mgolisch> naja geht bestimmt auch irgendwie mit bash
<mgolisch> ich überleg grad
<YoSiJo> Mir fällt einfach keine lösung ein, nur den ersten treffen von grep zu löschen.
<YoSiJo> grep ergebnisse in eine fschleife, erste array pasition überspringen, den rest in eine neue datei pipen. Klingt nach einem Umweg, der aber gehen würde. Ich rauch mal eine drüber.
<YoSiJo> Und schon was eleganteres eingefallen?
<sash_> YoSiJo: Ich hab nicht alles mitbekommen, aber ginge es nicht, ein find -type f über deine Daten zu jagen und absoluten Pfad + md5sum in ne DB zu schreiben? Dann kannst du anschließend sortieren und Duplikate löschen (lassen)
<sash_> YoSiJo: In Bash würde ich sowas nun auch nicht schreiben wollen, nur das find drumherum
<YoSiJo> Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir da recht. Aber wenn ich erlich bin, mehr als Bash kann ich nun mal nicht und ich brauch eine lösung die ich selbst bearbeiten kann oder zumindestens zu teilen verstehe um anpassungen eventuel machen zu können.
<sash_> YoSiJo: Dann schreib alles in ne Logdatei (inkl. md5sum) und sortier anschließend nach md5sum und lösch doppelte Einträge manuell, wenn das zumutbar ist.
<YoSiJo> puh, ne nicht wirklich realitisch. weit über 1 Mio. Daten.
<sash_> YoSiJo: Oder bearbeite die Logdatei insofern, dass du irgendwie immer nur eine Datei übrig behältst und wegkopierst (Entweder mit libreoffice oder so, oder irgendwie mit uniq)
<YoSiJo> Leider.
<YoSiJo> sash_: hmm das systme umdrehen, ja das wäre eventuel was. 
<mgolisch> for hash in $(cut -f x -d " " datei|uniq);do grep "$hash" datei|head -n1
<mgolisch> das sollte dir dann nur den ersten treffer für den hash aus der datei geben
<YoSiJo> Dann muss ich den einfach ein zu eins in der datei suchen und löschen und so habe ich den rest. gut geht auch.
<YoSiJo> Habs erstmal reingepackt. Heute werde ich nicht mehr alt, also kommt der rest morgen.
<YoSiJo> Aber schon mal vielen dank.
<c0ne_> weiss jemand wieso txt html und css dateine immer 2 mal gespeichert werden? einmal normal und einmal mit nem ~ nach der dateiendung?
<Rochvellon> das sind sicherungsdateien, die vom editor automatisch angelegt werden. kannst du in den einstellungen abstellen.
<c0ne_> oh ok, danke =)
<c0ne_> du kennst dich aus :)
<c0ne_> kann ich mein "home" verzeichnis in nen anderen pfad leiten? wie zum beispiel in nen dropbox ordner?
<c0ne_> damit muik dokumente etc. in dropbox immer automatisch gespeichert wird?
<c0ne_> musik*
<rumpelchen> c0ne_, mittels links
<c0ne_> und was heisst das? wie mache ich das? bin ubutu neuling =)
<Rochvellon> prinzipiell kannst du mit hard- oder softlinks arbeiten. auch hast du die möglichkeit, durch mounten eines anderes verzeichnis in den fraglichen ordner den speicherort zu ändern.
<mythos> also du solltest nicht dein ganzen home in eine dropbox verschieben. einzelne ordner kannst du mit softlinks in den dropbox ordner zeigen lassen
<Rochvellon> doch bei dropbox hast du auch die möglichkeit, die zu synchronisierenden ordner in den einstellungen anzugeben
<rumpelchen> c0ne_, im Dateimanager geht das oft über "Verknüpfung anlegen". Die Verknüpfung kann man dann verschieben. Ist vielleicht die einfachste Methode.
<Rochvellon> auch sollte das musikprogramm eine möglichkeit bieten, den ordner, wo nach musikdateien gesucht werden soll, anzugeben
<c0ne_> also was muss ich zum beispiel machen, damit der ordner "Bilder" nicht unter Home/Bilder sondern unter Home/Dropbox/bilder ist?
<Rochvellon> die wohl einfachste art hat rumpelchen schon beschrieben
<c0ne_> okay, danke für die hilfe.
<Anf> Guten Morgen, wollte mal fragen, gibt es ein Add On für Firefox, damit mal Speed Dial wie bei Opera hat, ich finde auf der Seite von Firefox viele Angebote, aber ohne Bild. Möchte jetzt nicht alle Testen. Hat einer einen Tipp
<c0ne_> sry kan dir nicht weiterhelfen
<Dackel> Hallo,
<Dackel> ich habe mir gerade Slackware ohne X installiert.
<Dackel> Nun möchte ich einen festen Kernel (V 4) aus den Originalquellen für meinen Laptop (Clevo W840SU) kompilieren. Der einzig priorietäre Treiber ist iwlwifi. Wie gehe ich am besten vor?
<k1l> das fragst du am besten die slackware jungs :)
<k1l> #slackware ist deren kanal
<Dackel> o ja, sry, verwählt! :-D
<Dackel> als würde man bei einer unzuständigen Behörde anrufen.
<top12345> hi
<inetvogel> Hi.
<inetvogel> Eine Frage: ich benutze elementary os (luna, basierend auf ubuntu 12.04) und bin auf der Suche nach einem Browser der "extra" für langsamere Verbindungen à la gprs oder edge konzipiert ist. Kann auch ein Plugin für Firefox sein. Kann mir bitte jemand sowas empfehlen?
<stevieh> hmm... was sollte ein browser für langsame verbindungen anders machen? Timeouts? Grafik abschalten? oder vorkomprimieren?
<schnuppi> Guten Tag
<schnuppi> braucht man für ne APU fglrx Treiber, oder sind die schon im system drin?
<gebjgd> schnuppi, du musst noch mal selbst installieren durch zusätzlich Treiber
<schnuppi> da kann ich doch eigentlich auch in (Anwendungen&Aktulisierungen) gehen und fglrx-updates verwenden, sollte doch auch gehen oder?
<gebjgd> schnuppi, ja. das mache ich auch
<schnuppi> ok danke!
<schnuppi> reboot
<inetvogel> stevieh, was hinter Vorkomprimieren steckt ist mir unklar. Grafiken abschalten ergibt Sinn. Mir hat einer den "userargent switcher" empfohlen. Css und js kann man seiner Meinung nach auch deaktivieren. Es geht aber in die Richtung Bedarf und Wille.
<stevieh> bedarf, wille?
<umbr0> so ich wurde aus offtopic gebannt ich deinstlaliere ubuntu jetzt :7 schüss
<Uzell> Hallo. Würde ganz gerne mal Jitsi testen, ob das bei mir funktioniert. Bräuchte nur kurz einen Kontakt, der mit mir das testen würde. Hat gerade jemand Zeit und Lust?
<Uzell> Möchte Audio- und Videoanruf testen
 * nagetier ist nicht gekämmt
<jokrebel> was ist denn Jitsi überhaupt?
<Uzell> sudo apt-get install jitsi (Skype-Alternative)
<Perzeus> jitsi?
<ring0> sagt mal, http://ubuntuusers.de/search/?query=%s&area=wiki als suche in chromium geht seit der nutzung des wikis von ixquick für die onsite suche nicht mehr. gibt es dafür einen ersatz?
<inetvogel> stevieh, ich meinte damit, dass es Geschmackssache ist, ob und wofür man css und js deaktiviert.
<ring0> also ich mein, klar kann ich mir mit der suchmaschine meiner wahl das wiki durchsuchen, aber vielleicht springt für das wiki ja was bei der verlinkten suche raus?
<jokrebel> Uzell: Und warum nicht einfach Ekiga?
<Uzell> jokrebel: Kenne ich gar nicht
<Uzell> jokrebel: Und scheint nicht verschlüsselt zu sein, sehe ich gerade
<jokrebel> durchaus möglich; wie gesagt kenn ich das nicht. 
<ring0> suchproblem gelöst :)
<saamsuun> kann mir kurz jemand ne frage beantworten. ich hab ubuntu auf meinem netbook samsung n210plus installiert. da nicht so gute hardware meine frage: lohnt es sich eher lubuntu zu installieren?
<dadrc> läuft im allgemeinen flüssiger, gerade, wenn die grafikkarte nicht so leistungsfähig ist
<dadrc> also ja
<saamsuun> danke, dann schmeiss ich ubuntu raus und installere lubuntu =)
<apollo13> um
<apollo13> du kannst einfach lubuntu-desktop nachinstallieren und das verwenden
<apollo13> dann halt gnome komponenten die du nicht brauchst wieder wegtun
<estov> ok
<rentier_> Weiß einer, wo man sich in rawstudio die EXIF-Daten anzeigen lassen kann?
<Rochvellon> der arme bibear, dem wird gleich das fell über die ohren gezogen
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-08
<strohi> wie macht man denn beim ubuntu default DE das hintergrund anders?
<k1l_> wenn rechtsklick nicht geht dann in den system settings unter appearance
<strohi> weder noch
<strohi> hmf
<strohi> mal von gdm zu lightdm wechseln
<strohi> k1l_… ich denk da fehlt iwas
<k1l_> o_O
<strohi> default ist doch lightdm
<k1l_> jo
<strohi> hm, das hat hier keine user auswahl, vmtl wegen dem xubuntu dings
<k1l_> was sagt "groups"?
<strohi> ist ok, ich glaub ich mach den user gleich neu
<k1l_> nee mach mal, ist da ne "no-login" gruppe?
<strohi> hm, ich kanna uf dem desktop auch nicht rechtsklicken
<k1l_> geh mal über die system settings und dann ansicht 
<strohi> war ich zuerst
<k1l_> oder installier das unity-tweak-tool
<strohi> hm, okay
<strohi> k1l_… gibts rechtsklick auf dem desktop?
<k1l_> nicht als standard. nur wenn du nautilus den desktop managen lässt.
<strohi> ah ok
<strohi> hm, okay geht bei keinem user
<k1l_> was geht nicht? einloggen?
<strohi> desktop ändern
<strohi> hab ich unity8-shell nicht installier
<strohi> hab den network installer für 14.04 genommen
<strohi> und eigentloich gnome ubuntu und xubuntu desktop gewaehlt
<k1l_> unity8 ist das neue unity mit MIR. unity7 ist das normale für den desktop
<strohi> achso
<strohi> bei der suche gibts garnix zu unity7
<strohi> nehm ich mal das tweak tool
<strohi> hm, hotfix .. ich nehm gnome3
<strohi> wasn murks, in der VM gehts
<strohi> der schreibtisch fehlt
<k1l_> dann lass nautilus halt den desktop machen, dann haste da rechtsklick und icons etc
<strohi> in der vm ists default, da ists wohl von der alternate installiert
<strohi> mit dem tweak tool?
<LFlo> weiß eigentlich irgendwer wie es mit Ubuntu Touch genau aussieht? Ich wollte das mal für mein HTC One (M7) ausprobieren, aber im Internet sind nur die Anleitungen aus 2013 zu finden...
<ppq> auf den nexus-geräten wird es wohl ganz gut gepflegt
<ppq> ansonsten eher nicht so :)
<Anf> Guten Tag, wollte mal fragen, gibt es für Ubuntu ein Tool, mit den man seine HDD auf Fehler überprüfen kann, ich hab seit 3 Tagen ein komisches geräusch aus dem Rechner, hört sich nach Festplatte an, aber mehr weiß ich nicht, bis jetzt laufen noch beide Festplatten, ich hab aber noch kein Rais laufen, und hab jetzt voll Panik, das meine Festplatte sich bald verabschiedet?
<ppq> mach backups
<ppq> und dann einen "long" test mit smart
<ppq> !festplattenstatus > Anf 
<ppq> oh, bot weg
<ppq> Anf, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<ppq> -t long 	Startet einen langen selftest. Der Test ist auch unter dem Synonym Oberflächenanalyse bekannt. 
<jokrebel> Anf: Aber erst mal die Backups!
<Anf> Backups bei Ubuntu, gibt es das auch? 
<Anf> Wie groß können den die Backups bei Ubuntu werden, damit ich das Backup auf die zweite HDD packen kann, und die erste dan testen, und dan andersrum
<jokrebel> Anf: Backup heißt ganz allgemein; "Sichere die Sachen die Dir wichtig sind wo anders hin (USB-Stick; Externe Festplatte; DVDs/CDs) weg"
<jokrebel> Und wie viel Platz das braucht hängt extrem davon ab, was Du nicht verlieren willst ;-)
<Anf> Das ist ja klar, kann man aber ein Backup von dem C: Ordner wie bei Windows machen, wo das System und die Programme sind, weil ich möchte ungern wieder Linux Neuinstallieren und alles wieder einstellen und Programme installieren, hab vor 1 Woche erst alles eingestellt, wie ich es gerne möchte, und jetzt das mit der Festplatte :(
<nagetier> Anf, das machst du unter Windows mit welchen Boardmitteln?
<nagetier> Anf, schau dir das mal an, einer der vielen Möglichkeiten.. funktioniert btw. mit Windows ebenfalls - http://clonezilla.org/
<_moep_> ich glaube eher, Anf will eher /etc und ~ sichern
<nagetier> da sollten sich aber nicht das System und auch nicht die Programme befinden ;)
<zy3pD> ich hab ein problem: mit lsusb wird mein wlan stick angezeigt, wenn ich aber ifconifg eingebe, dann erscheint wlan0 nicht
<jokrebel> vielleicht fehlt der Treiber?
<jokrebel> zeig mal die Zeile aus lsusb
<jokrebel> und das WLAN heißt nicht immer wlan0
<zy3pD> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter
<k1l_> was sagt "uname -a"
<zy3pD> es ist der raspberry pi v1 rev2
<zy3pD> Linux raspberrypi 3.12.35+ #730 PREEMPT Fri Dec 19 18:31:24 GMT 2014 armv6l GNU/Linux
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Der kann aber soweit ich weis kein Ubuntu haben...
<k1l_> dann frag mal bei den #raspbian jungs nach
<zy3pD> ach ihr habt doch genauso viel ahnung
<zy3pD> afk sry
<k1l_> jede distri handhabt das anders mit dem kernel und den treibern. deswegen direkt die fragen, die es betrifft
<zy3pD> aber mit ner älteren version hats ja schon funktioniert :(
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Hat aber trotzdem absolut nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun ;-)
<zy3pD> ja na schon dann eben nicht xD
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Und wenn Du (wie glaub schon mehrfach) schon weist, dass Du hier fallsch bist, frag doch bitte künftig wenigstens im Offtopic-Kanal.
<p01nt3r> einen guten abend wünsche ich. was kann ich tun, wenn mein monitor in keinster weise erkannt wird? die xrandr-methode geht bei mir nicht - fehler beim versuch, die auflösung darüber einzustellen. es muss doch einen weg geben, den monitor bekannt zu machen?
<p01nt3r> habe hier eine auflösung von nur 800x600 pixel. häng ich den anderen 4:3 monitor dran, habe ich maximale auflösung für den. nur der hanns-g will nicht.
<ppq> p01nt3r, erzähl doch mal genauer, was du mit xrandr versucht hast und was da nicht ging, welche fehlermeldung kam und was sich auf den monitoren getan hat
<k1l_> adapter in benutzung?
<ppq> eigentlich kriegt man mit xrandr alles hin, falls der monitor denn grundsätzlich bild ausgibt
<p01nt3r> ppq, ich pack die schritte mal in eine datei: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10564340/
<p01nt3r> ppq: wie bekomm ich den jetzt an DVI-I-1 gebunden?
<ppq> p01nt3r, --addmode ist, um den bereits erstellten (!) mode einem anschluss zuzuweisen
<p01nt3r> jo bin grad dran das neu zu machen xD
<ppq> mach das ganze mal mit --newmode statt --addmode
<p01nt3r> wollt ich eig. ^^
<ppq> und dann xrandr --addmode DVI-I-1 "1440x900_60.00"
<ppq> und dann xrandr --output DVI-I-1 --mode "1440x900_60.00"
<ppq> das sind die drei schritte
<ppq> stehen auch so im wiki, im xrandr artikel, zumindest bin ich mir dessen ziemlich sicher
<p01nt3r> ppq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10564385/
<p01nt3r> hab das unter mehreren verschiedenen ubuntu-versionen probiert - es kommt jedesmal genau dieser fehler.
<p01nt3r> ppq: und: nein, ich verwende keine vm. ^^
<p01nt3r> ppq: hab auch versucht, modelines in die xorg.conf einzutragen (ich verwende den neuesten prop. nvidida-treiber, graka ist eine gtx 960).
<p01nt3r> die lines werden in der xorg.conf scheinbar einfach ignoriert.
<ppq> was hat das mit vms zu tun? aber naja, die fehlermeldung sagt mir gerade auch nichts, hatte ich noch nicht..
<p01nt3r> hab mir eben mal die bedienungsanleitung zu dem monitor gezogen - mal sehen was da drin steht bez. specs - wenn ich nach dem fehler gegoogelt hab, kamen immer ergebnisse in verbindung mit einer vm.
<ppq> probier es mal mit folgender modeline, von gtf generiert statt von cvt:
<ppq> "1440x900_60.00"  106.47  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 901 904 932  -HSync +Vsync
<p01nt3r> wieder das gleiche
<p01nt3r> ppq: kann es damit zu tun haben, dass der monitor dvi-d hat, die graka aber dvi-i?
<ppq> nö, das müsste automagisch passen, wüsste auch gar nicht ob man da manuell eingreifen kann
<p01nt3r> ppq: zumindest hab ich jetzt die h. und v.-frequenzen aus dem manual ergattert :-)
<ppq> ui, das ist optimal, ja
<p01nt3r> was mache ich jetzt mit denen, in die xorg.conf rein?
<p01nt3r> oder kann man die auch in die modeline einbauen?
<p01nt3r> ich versuch die mal in die xorg.conf zu übertragen...
<p01nt3r> bg
<p01nt3r> ppq: hat sich nichts getan. hast noch eine idee?
<ppq> p01nt3r, hm, sonst mal mit den nvidia-eigenen programmen probiert?
<ppq> damit kann man iirc auch auflösung und so sachen einstellen
<p01nt3r> lässt mich nicht.
<p01nt3r> ppq: hab gerade noch was gefunden in der hardware-datenbank: man soll bei dem monitor HorizSync 30-80" und "VertRefresh 49-75" eingeben, ich teste das mal eben
<p01nt3r> ppq: im nvidia-settings wird mir der anschluss komischerweise als "DFP-0" angezeigt und nicht als "DVI-I-1", hat das was zu heissen?
<ppq> keine ahnung
<p01nt3r> br
<p01nt3r> b
<p01nt3r> ppq: ändert auch nichts.
<d4mnb0b> kann man steam unter ubuntu installieren?
<p01nt3r> sicher
<k1l_> software-center aufmachen, steam anklicken, fertig
<d4mnb0b> cool
<d4mnb0b> muss man noch extra grafiktreiber installieren?
<k1l_> kommt drauf an
<d4mnb0b> also compiz läuft
<k1l_> welches ubuntu, welcher treiber, welche karte?
<d4mnb0b> 14.04 lts
<d4mnb0b> nutzt du auch 14.04 lts?
<k1l_> unter anderem. aber nicht mit steam
<d4mnb0b> 14.10 funktioniert leider nicht so wie es soll.. ist ja egal in ein paar tagen kommt ja 15..
<p01nt3r> ppq, wenn dir noch was einfällt. lass es mich wissen ;-).
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-07
<jokrebel> Ich muss mich kprrigieren. " own_window_type panel" führte leider dazu, dass nach nem neustart sich alle anderen Fenster nur noch in einem schmalen Streifen öffnen ließen. Versuche es nun gerade mit "desktop" @mrkamps und ppq
<jokrebel> mist - da verschwindet conky dann, sobald man irgendwo auf dem Desktop ins Leere klickt.
<jokrebel> Habs nun doch wieder auf die Ausgangseinstellung "own_window_type normal" zurück gestellt. So oft nutz ich den Button "Desktop anzeigen" eh nicht.
<stevieh> mein conky startet wohl schon länger nicht mehr, merk ich aber gar nicht, weil der Desktop eh immer voll ist
<koegs> warum auch resourcen dafür verschwenden, wenn man es eh nicht sieht
<stevieh> yep
<jokrebel> sicher, dass es nicht startet? Und vielleicht nur nicht mehr sichtbar ist?
<tuor> Hi, wenn ich eine Ubuntu 14.04 VM habe (ohne GUI), wie kann ich mit Nautilus auf die Daten der VM zugreifen. Ich kann per SSH verbinden, ich würde aber auch gerne meinen graphischen Dateiexplorer und Editor verwenden können.
<jokrebel> ssh -X ... dafür muss aber wohl auch einen X-Umgebung installiert sein.
<koegs> oder nautilus mit sftp
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nautilus/#Entfernte-Dateisysteme
<stevieh> jokrebel: conky: Syntax error (/home/skrodzki/.conkyrc:2: unexpected symbol near '#') while reading config file. 
<stevieh> conky: Assuming it's in old syntax and attempting conversion.
<jokrebel> das kommt mir bekannt vor. Da musste ich bei einem sid auch was rumbasteln *glaub*
<stevieh> wie man einem so alten Programm noch syntax changes antun kann ist mir nicht verständlich
<tuor> koegs, thx!
<stevieh> das ist anscheinend ein grösserer Umbau bei conky. "zur Seite leg"
<rentier_> Huhu! Wie krieg ich avidemux dazu, x265 Videos zu bearbeiten?
<deathleff> Hallo zusammen. Warum auch immer startet mir die rc.local mein btsync nicht mehr? Wird rc.local beim Start nicht mehr ausgeführt? 15.04 amd64.
<ppq> 15.04 wird seit anfang februar nicht mehr unterstützt, du musst sowieso bald updaten, deathleff 
<deathleff> ppq, sry ist auch 15.10...äbdert am Problem aber nichts. Hier Ausgabe von /etc/init.d/rc.local status http://paste.ubuntu.com/15320310/
<deathleff> Das lief seit Monaten, kann aber nicht genau eingrenzen mit welchem update das Probblem kam.
<k1l_> bist du sicher, dass es seti 15.04 lief? weil seit dem ist systemd und nicht mehr upstart im betrieb
<stevieh> Can't open pid file ./.sync//sync.pid. Keine Berechtigung <- da versucht er doch was im falschen Pfad zu machen?
<deathleff> stevieh, jau. mache da via su -c den btsync aufruf als user...seit kurzem mit diesem fehler...
<deathleff> denke es liegt an btsync selbst
<stevieh> kannste ja durchsimulieren. ich vermute es ist irgendwas mit environment.
<michel_> hallo
<michel_> nutzt jemand von euch den midnight commander?
<nils_2> hin und wieder
<michel_> ich wollte gerade die /.config/mc/ini bearbeiten zwecks Colour. leider überschreibt er diese jedesmal neu und ich kann da nix speichern
<nils_2> habe gerade mal die konfiguration geändert. macht er bei mir ohne probleme
<michel_> hmm. okay. bei archlinux auch. aber auf meinem arbeitsystem irgend wie nicht
<michel_> jedesmall wenn ich eine farbei einstellen will, und ich ihn neu öffne, ist er wieder blau und die zeile weg
<nils_2> vielleicht ein "falshcer" name und mc schmeisst diese zeile deshalb wieder raus?
<LetoThe2nd> oder mc ist während der zeit offen und überschreibt beim schliessen?
<nils_2> ich gehe jetzt mal schwer davon aus, dass wenn man die konfiguration ändert man die software vorher schließt :-)
<LetoThe2nd> war ja nur ein hinweis ;-)
<michel_> ahhh :)
<LetoThe2nd> und?
<nils_2> scheinbar ein weiser LetoThe2nd :-)
<michel_> okay :)
<michel_> Wusste nicht das er in die ini reinschreibt wenn er schliesst :)
<michel_> danke LetoThe2nd 
<LetoThe2nd> yw
<flopado> Hi
<flopado> Kennt hier jmd ein gutes Ubuntu Spiel?
<LetoThe2nd> naja, die frage macht nicht direkt viel sinn, oder?
<flopado> Warum?
<flopado> ich möchte einfach ein gutes SSpiel spiele :)
<LetoThe2nd> flopado: na gut, dann sag ich jetzt einfach: "nethack". gutes spiel, läuft auf ubuntu.
<mgolisch> tried google?
<flopado> Spiel spielen
<mgolisch> vimtutor?
<mgolisch> :)
<flopado> ok
<flopado> Ich hab Ubuntu erst seid heute ;)
<LetoThe2nd> flopado: ok, dann etwas weniger ironisch: von uns kann einfach keiner erraten was du als "gut" titulieren würdest :-)
<flopado> Benutzt jmd von euch eine Raspberry Pi?
<LetoThe2nd> flopado: im grossen und ganzen würde ich vorschlagen, fang einfach mal hier an dich zu informieren: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/
<LetoThe2nd> flopado: und gleich noch ein tip: solche umfragen führen so gut wie nie zu etwas. stell einfach gleich die frage, die dich eigentlich interessiert.
<flopado> LetoThe2nd: ok
<flopado> XD
<flopado> wie kann man pns schreiben
<flopado> private nachrichten
<flopado> ?
<LetoThe2nd> flopado: tip nummer 3: private queries im IRC werden als ziemlich unhöflich empfunden, ausser man kennt sich bereits persönlich :-)
<LetoThe2nd> flopado: stell einfach hier die fragen, die dich interessieren. wenn jemand eine antwort hat, bekommst du sie üblicherweise auch.
<flopado> Habs raus :)
<LetoThe2nd> flopado: abgesehen davon, wenn du eher quatschen willst, wir haben nen tollen channel namens #ubuntu-de-offtopic für so was.
<BlackMage> mein Sound ist extrem leise obwohl ich schon alles auf Max habe
<frostschutz> geh zum ohrenarzt
<BlackMage> frostschutz: nein ich meine der Sound kommt sehr leise aus den Speakern raus...
<BlackMage> bzw. Kopfhörer
<frostschutz> dann ist halt irgendwas doch nicht aufgedreht. oder treiber/soundkarte/kopfhörer im eimer
<BlackMage> bei alsamixer ist Speaker [Aus, Aus]
<BlackMage> und wenn ich ihn anstelle steht er auf 0 und ich kann ihn nicht erhöhen
<BlackMage> ahh ich musste Internal erhöhen
<tuor> Zu vorhin, mit nautilus auf einen entfernten Rechner zugreifen, ist ganz einfach: ssh://user@host/ eingeben und schon is man drauf. :) Daraus kann an dann Dateien bearbeiten. Ist ja cool. :)
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: guter punkt, danke für die rückmeldung!
<mgolisch> ja
<tuor> gerne. Habe gerade voll Freude. Ich kann mir dann Lesezeichen setzen. Nur ist halt ein Problem, dass wenn man nicht als root einlogt, kann man nicht alles bearbeiten...
<Lothenon> jedoch muss erst einmal der ssh-Server auf dem fraglichen Rechner installiert werden
<tuor> Lothenon, ja klar. Das ist aber auch klar, dass ein Dienst vorhanden sein muss um darauf zu zugreifen.
<Changer90> hallo zusammen! ich hab verzweifle gerade an einem problem mit ubuntu-mate auf einem raspberry pi. Und zwar habe ich zwei netzwerkkarten am Raspberry eth0 intern und eth1 usb. Jetzt wurde ich gerne beiden eine IP geben die eine Netzwerkkarte verteilt IP Adressen über DHCP die andere nicht beide befinden sich im netz 192.168.1.0. Ich würde gerne die Kommunikation zwischen zwei an die Netzwerkschnittstelle angeschlossene geräte herstellen schaffe es 
<Changer90> allerdings nicht dass gerät a über raspberry auf gerät b zugreift. Hoff ich bin hier richtig und mir kann jemand helfen. Vielen Dank fr eure Mühen
<BlackMage> Changer90: was soll denn auf was zugreifen können?
<Changer90> im besten fall beide auf alles 
<koegs> wäre ein billiger switch nicht einfacher O.o
<Changer90> jain für den anwendungsfall leider nicht es soll auch die möglichkeit bestehen den traffic der beiden angeschlossenen geräte über wireshark mitzuschneiden 
<Changer90> hab hier leider nur die möglichkeit das über einen raspberry pi zu realisieren
<BlackMage> Changer90: Stichwort: iptables
<LetoThe2nd> dann nimm nen billigen hub ;-)
<Changer90> hab bereits mit ip tables und nachfolgenden aufrufen herumprobiert bekomm nur leider keien verbindung 
<Changer90> sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<Changer90> sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o wlan0 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<Changer90> sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i wlan0 -o eth0 -j ACCEPT
<Lothenon> Das letzte Mal, wo ich nach Hubs schaute, waren die wesentlich teurer als Switche, LetoThe2nd
<Changer90> werds jetzt mal nur mit der regel sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i eth1 -o eth0 -j ACCEPT und sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1-j ACCEPT
<Changer90> versuchen
<koegs> das ist halt nur iptables, du willst eher ne bridge
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: ++
<Changer90> okay also am besten eine bridge in ifconfig konfigurieren und so probieren
<koegs> Changer90: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<Changer90> Danke für eure hilfe werd das gleich mal testen
<micha_> Hallo guten Tag
<micha_> Ich habe Ubuntu mit Xfce, Wie kann ich Freigaben erstellen. Habe Samba installiert, bietet mit eine Anmeldung an und dann passiert nichts.
<micha_> Weiß jemand was da los ist?
<stevieh> micha_: hast du denn samba installiert?
<stevieh> ah, sagtest du.
<stevieh> mit unity geht es so...
<stevieh> vielleicht mal ins samba log schauen.
<micha_> ich habe samba installiert
<micha_> aber scheint nicht richtig zu laufen, wenn ich samba starte, soll ich mich anmelden und dann passiert nichts mehr.
<stevieh> samba starte, anmelden?
<micha_> genau
<seinzu> Guten Abend. Könnte mir jemand sagen, ob beim output von "dmesg | egrep 'drm|radeon'" der Connector 0 DVI-I-1, dasselbe wie beim output von xrandr DVI-0 gemeint ist? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15321972/
<stevieh> micha_: wie startest du denn samba?
<micha_> über den startbutton-einstellungen-samba
<stevieh> aha, ich glaub da kenn ich mich nicht aus. Ich nehm kein xfce
<micha_> Ok, trotzdem danke. Bin Neuling. Werd mich reinfuchsen
<m15k> Hallo nutzt jemand lxc.environment? Ich habe bei mir eine env variable gesetzt. Im Container ist diese aber nicht verfügbar.
<Lembert> Hallo, eine externe Platte ist auf /media/user/Platte eingebunden. Ich möchte aber im Homeverzeichnis damit arbeiten. Wie stell ich das an? Muss man das dann nochmal ins Homeverzeichnis mounten oder muss da ein Link erstellt werden oder braucht man da ne andere Lösung?
<bekks> Erstell Dir einfach einen Symlink in deinem Home.
<Lembert> also "ls -s /media/user/Platte" ?
<Lembert> ln
<bekks> Ja, das funktioniert.
<Lembert> bekks, danke funktioniert
<ThomasRW> Hey Ubuntu User. Ich komme aus dem fernen und unfreundlichen Windows-Bereich, aber brauche die Hilfe von jemandem von euch, der Ubuntu bei sich installiert hat. Das ganze wird für dich keine große Sache sein, für mich als Windows User ist das Problem aber nicht zu bewältigen. Wäre richtig nett, wenn sich jemand melden würde.
<mrkramps> ThomasRW, das läuft hier so, dass du einfach eine frage stellst
<mrkramps> wer die antwort kennt, meldet sich dann ;)
<ThomasRW> Naja, es ist weniger eine Frage, als eine kleine Tätigkeit. Naja ich fasse es mal zusammen. Aber gut, dass schonmal einer hier ist, danke! :D
<ThomasRW> Ich möchte denjenigen bitten, von der original TP-Link Seite eine Firmware für einen Router runterzuladen. Diese mittels des Befehls "dd if=firmware01.bin of=firmware02.bin skip=257 bs=512" kleiner zu machen und mir diese Datei dann einfach zuzuschicken oder irgendwo hochzuladen für mich. Könnte das jemand von euch machen?
<mrkramps> das hat herzlich wenig mit ubuntu zu tun und gehört hier eigentlich nicht hin
<ThomasRW> So wie ich das nun verstanden habe, ist es bei Ubuntu Usern ein einfacher Konsolen Befehl. oder?
<stevieh> dd gibts auch für windows.
<mrkramps> es ist ein einfacher konsolenbefehl
<ring0> du kannst dir cygwin installieren und dd selbst ausführen
<mrkramps> und genau das, was stevieh gerade sagte
<ThomasRW> ah, das wäre natürlich noch besser. ich schaue mal eben nach. ich dachte, es gäbe für mich nur die möglichkeit, ein zweites betriebssystem parallel aufzusetzen. aber ich guck mal eben nach, danke
<mrkramps> ThomasRW, es gäbe für dich auch die möglichkeit ein livesystem zu virtualisieren
<stevieh> na, nur für dd....
<mrkramps> stevieh, müsste man ma schauen, ob tinycore das dabei hat =D
<stevieh> gibt sicher 1000 tools für win, die das auch können.
<stevieh> http://www.chrysocome.net/dd
<ThomasRW> astrein, cygwin hat funktioniert, danke
<Mike> Was ist ein pastebin und nutzt man ein offtopic channel?
<Mike> wie nutzt man ein offtopic channel?
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-08
<tuor> Hi, warum sollte man sudo -i verwenden und nicht etwa sudo su oder sudo bash (ich weis es nur so in etwa, möchte es aber erklähren können).
<tuor> (?)
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: google, 1. treffer
<LetoThe2nd> http://askubuntu.com/a/376386
<tuor> LetoThe2nd, oh thx.
<maxcnc> Guten Morgen Ist Die ausweisapp für Ubuntu nicht im Softwarecenter 14.04 64bit wo finde ich diese 
<tuor> LetoThe2nd, ok wieder klar. Danke.
<tuor> Wir hatten ja vor einer Weile die Diskussion über root-Passwort. Wie würdet ihr dies umestzen?: SSH-Login (mit normalem Benutzer) -> direkt root-Shell
<sdx23> tuor: wat? wozu?
<tuor> Zur Zeit verbinde ich mich zu meinen Ubuntu VMs als root. Ich hatte desswege hier im Kanal Kritik geärntet. Meine Idee nun ist: Ich verbinde als normaler Benutzer, erhalte dann aber direkt eine root-Shell. Also dass z.B. sudo -i direkt one Passwortabfrage ausgeführt wird.
<koegs> macht für mich auch keinen sinn
<tuor> Sagen wir es mal so: Ich habe keine Lust jedes mal als erstes sudo -i einzugeben und immer mit sudo arbeiten zu müssen ist auch Tipparbeit die ich mir bei (test)servern erspahren will. Auf PCs macht das ja Sinn aber in einer Testumgebung für mich einfach nicht.
<koegs> wenn du dir selber direkt sudo -i reinpackst und ohne passwort erlaubst, dann macht es keinen unterschied zu nem root-login
<koegs> grundsätzlich ist der Gedanke einfach nie root zu benutzen, sondern speziell sudo
<tuor> Es macht den Unterschied dass man sich per SSH dann nicht als root anmelden kann.
<koegs> bringt aber keine sicherheit, wenn dein user eh direkt root kriegt :)
<mgolisch> wozu musst du das?
<mgolisch> im normalfall braucht man keine root rechte, es sei denn man installiert irgendwas oder ändert system konfigurations dateien
<pit> Hoi, wo trag ich am besten ein, wenn nach dem booten bzw während dessen der sound treiber explizit geladen werden soll? Der macht das leider nicht automatisch … 
<mgolisch> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule/#Module-automatisch-laden ?
<pit> ja, dass hatte ich gesehen … jedoch stehen da bisher nur sehr grundlegende module drin … ich dachte da gibts vielleicht noch einen anderen ort 
<gjung> hi kann mir jemand helfen hab aus versehen networkmanager gelöscht!
<sash_> Installier ihn neu.
<gjung> danke geht nicht da ich kein internet hab
<LetoThe2nd> gjung: naja so ganz ohne nen weg an die packetquellen ranzukommen wirds wohl schwierig
<LetoThe2nd> gjung: *theoretisch* kannst du mit ner livecd vielleicht was machen, aber... pfuh. ist eher nicht für unkundige geeignet.
<koegs> man könnte ja auch alles manuell setzen :)
<LetoThe2nd> da kommts jetzt drauf an, ob "kein internet" bedeutet dass die maschine physikalisch keinen zugriff hat, oder nur halt das interface nicht hochgefahren ist. leider etwas unpräzise, die auskunft.
<gjung> interface fährt nicht hoch
<koegs> gjung: was sagt ifconfig?
<gjung> moment fährt gerade frisch hoch
<gjung> wlan wäre da zeigt aber tx power =0
<gjung> wlan wäre da zeigt aber tx power =0
<mgolisch> am einfachsten wäre nen kabel reintun dann per dhcp ne ip bekommen und networkmanager wieder installieren
<J-BBB> oder den network manager auf usb und von hand installieren dpkg -i plaaaa.deb :P
<jokrebel> Hi, manchmal bekomme ich in meinem Thunderbird E-Mails in die ein .jpg eingebettet ist. Das wird dann auch nicht als Anhang angezeigt und ist somit auch nicht direkt (zB.) mit EOG zu öffnen. Ich hab dann lediglich die Möglichkeit, per rechtsklick ein Menü zu öffnen ( http://i.imgur.com/LzwnWtx.png ) um es dann irgendwo abzuspeichern um dann von dort aus im Bildbetrachter zu öffnen (meist geht es
<jokrebel> darum, das JPG auszudrucken _ohne_ die ganze Mail auszudrucken.
<jokrebel> Gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, in dieses (minimal)Menü welches per Rechtsklick erscheint, ein "drucken" zu integrieren?
<frostschutz> jokrebel, wenn es kein externer link ist, muss es ein anhang sein...
<jokrebel> frostschutz: Bei nem .pdf seh ich das dann auch im unteren Rand von Thunderbird als Anhang. Von dort aus kann ich das dann direkt speichern oder auch öffnen. Aber halt nicht bei eingebetteten .jpg - auch nicht, wenn ich den Haken "Anhänge eingebunden zeigen" entferne.
<frostschutz> jokrebel, schau dir mal den quelltext der mail an, ist das dann ein <img src=http://sonstwas/bild.jpg>? dann bleibt nur speichern weil sonst ist das bild gar nicht bei dir sondern halt wie ne webseite...
<koegs>  nö, das wird base64-kodiert in der mail sein
<jokrebel> koegs: Das ist dann, wenn ellenlang merkwürdiger Code im Quelltext ist?
<jokrebel> frostschutz: filename=IMG_20160302_0002.jpg
<koegs> jokrebel: genau das ist er
<jokrebel> und da gibt es dann keine Möglichkeit, das direkt mit nem Bildbetrachter zu öffnen ohne vorher speichern zu müssen?
<koegs> ich kenne zumindest keine
<koegs> weil das ist keine datei im dateisystem, sondern direkt in der mail, kodiert und somit kann erstmal nur der Mailclient die "Datei" sehen
<jokrebel> Aber wenn der Mailclient es als .jpg speichern kann, sollte man doch meinen, dass er es auch als .jpg an $-beliebiges-Programm übergeben können müsste/sollte.
<frostschutz> jokrebel, naja das ist dann eigentlich ein Anhang und sollte auch als Anhang angezeigt werden... aber selbst Anhänge müssen erstmal gespeichert werden - was das Mailprogramm ggf. stillschweigend im /tmp/ Verzeichnis erledigt dann
<frostschutz> Aber wenns nicht geht haste halt Pech gehabt ;)
<koegs> frostschutz: es gibt auch embedded pics, die werden nicht als anhänge angezeigt
<jokrebel> frostschutz: Was es bei nem .pdf (welches auch eingebunden angezeigt wird) auch tut. Aber halt _nicht_ bei so nem Base64
<frostschutz> jokrebel, mal ein addon probiert? slideshow, printingtools, vielleicht ist da ja irgendwo eine druckoption bei
<tuor> Hi, ich habe ein samba server welcher in /srv/data/* verschiedene Verzeichnisse frei gibt. Das einzige was noch nicht funktioniert: Wenn ein Benutzer (von einem windows aus) eine Datei erstellt gehöhrt si ihm und seiner Gruppe. Alles sollte aber der Gruppe "transfert" gehören. (zu mindest im Ordner transfert)
<tuor> Wie kann ich das einstellen, dass alle Ordner und Dateien welche im Ordner /srv/data/transfert erstellt werden standardmässgi der Gruppe transfert gehören?
<koegs> tuor: create mask, directory mask, force user, force group
<tuor> ah danke. chmod g+s "$dir"
<jokrebel> frostschutz: leider find ich da kein addon, welches diese Funktionalität mitbringt :-(
<frostschutz> jokrebel, die zwie genannten auch nicht? schade... schreib selber eins ;)
<jokrebel> höhöhö
<Guest82024> hi, ich glaube ich habe mir zum erstenmal den bootloader zerschossen und weiß nicht genau wie ich damit umgehen soll
<Guest82024> hab jetzt einmal boot-repair versuch zu benutzen das konnte das problem leider nicht beheben
<Guest82024> hat aber immerhin nette informationen ausgespruckt
<Guest82024> hier der pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15329801/
<Guest82024> wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand auch nur irgendwie weiterhelfen könnte
<Robert_Zenz> Guest54184, einfach nach Anleitung im Wiki Grub neu installieren schon probiert?
<Guest82024> nein
<Robert_Zenz> Guest54184, unter anderem: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur/
<Guest82024> daten sind keine drauf geht also nur daurm es wieder in einen funktionsäfhigen zustand zu bringen
<PachiriSuu> servus
<Julia-Marie> Hallo! Ich hoffe, dass meine Frage hierher gehört. Unzwar: Kann mir irgendwer sagen ob man bei Ubuntu Websiten sperren kann die bestimmte Begriffe enthalten?
<Robert_Zenz> Julia-Marie, uff...am besten ueber einen Proxy der jede Anfrage mitschneidet und prueft...ist aber ein schwieriges Thema.
<Julia-Marie> Robert_Zenz: Ok das hört sich wirklich kompliziert an.
<Robert_Zenz> Julia-Marie, als Einstieg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ParentalControls
<Robert_Zenz> Julia-Marie, bzw.: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Inhaltsfilter/
<Robert_Zenz> Julia-Marie, die Frage ist halt immer fuer welchen Anwedungszweck, danach richtet sich dann so ziemlich der Aufwand den man betreiben will/muss.
<Julia-Marie> Robert_Zenz: Ich hab daran gedacht, dass ich jetzt z.b.: einen Filter habe wo ich einen bestimmten Begriff eingebe. Und das solche Seiten welche diesen Begriff enthalten gesperrt werden.
<Robert_Zenz> Julia-Marie, ja, schon klar. Die beiden Links geben eine nette Ubersicht, und wie gesagt, je nach Anwendungsfall entscheidet sich dann der Aufwand, quasi.
<Julia-Marie> Robert_Zenz: Ok! Ich werde das jetzt mal lesen. Danke dir schonmal für deine Hilfe.
<christoph_> so ich hab jetzt mal versuch grub neu zu installieren leider erkennt er im live system nichtmal die festplatten
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu nutzt du denn, und wie stellst du das genau fest, ob die Festplatten erkannt werden?
<christoph_> 14.04 parted -l und fdisk -l
<bekks> Bist du root im live system?
<christoph_> jop
<christoph_> so langsam gehen mir dir ideen aus
<bekks> Was ist das für ein System, welche HW?
<christoph_> dell xps 15
<christoph_> komisch ist auch das er im live modus gelgentlich hängen bleibt und ein bootfähiger usb stick der mit dem ubuntu startmedien ersteller erstellt wurde gar nicht erst hochfährt (im ubuntu ladebildschirm hängen bleibt)
<bekks> Und was ist das zu Grunde liegende Problem, weswegen du Grub neuinstallieren wolltest?
<christoph_> nunja es war windows installiert und ich wollte ubuntu draufspielen das ist aber schief gegangen (bootloader konnte nicht installiert werden oder so) 
<mrkramps> christoph_, manuelle partitionierung?
<mrkramps> dann eben nicht
<m15k> Ich bastel gerade ein Skript: /bin/bash -c "mysql -p'rootpw' -e 'CREATE USER posty@localhost IDENTIFIED BY postypw;'"
<m15k> Der Befehl funktioniert aber anscheinend nur, wenn das passwort in einfachen anführungszeichen ist, was ja bei der Konstruktion nicht so einfach möglich ist.
<bekks> Wieso nicht?
<m15k> bekks, naja interpretiert der das dann nicht als parameter ende
<bekks> Nein, wieso sollte "er" (wer?) das denn tun?
<m15k> bash
<m15k> So?! /bin/bash -c "mysql -p'rootpw' -e 'CREATE USER 'posty'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'postypw';'"
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Wieso soviele ' ? :)
<bekks> Die '' beim Benutzernamen und Host brauchst du nur, wenn da komische Zeichen drin sind.
<m15k> Das passwort hat mysql vorhin ohne anführungszeichen nicht gefressen
<m15k> syntax error
<bekks> Wenn es Sonderzeichen enthält ist das normal.
<bekks> Nur sagt "syntax error" ohne Kontext genau nichts :)
<m15k> You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MariaDB server version for the right syntax to use near 'postypw' at line 1
<bekks> Wieso benutzt du nicht einfach: /bin/bash -c "mysql -p'rootpw' -e \"CREATE USER posty@localhost IDENTIFIED BY 'postypw';\""?
<m15k> bekks, perfekt. danke.
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-09
<evilteddy> guten morgen zusammen
<michel_> mahlzeit
<michel_> kennt sich jemand mit fail2ban aus?
<k1l_> eventuell
<frostschutz> michel_, nö, aber du solltest trotzdem konkrete fragen stellen ;)
<michel_> okay. ich hab mein problem erkannt :)
<michel_> da ich einen seperaten port für ssh nutze, und er in der jail.conf bei port ssh vermerkt hatte. schrieb er mir das die ip gebannt wird, aber dennoch ein login möglich war :)
<PachiriSuu> servus
<artur> tag zusammen. kann mir wer sagen wie ich es am saubersten/leichtesten von der unity oberfläche auf z.B xfce schaffe?
<k1l_> xubuntu-desktop installieren. dann ausloggen und xubuntu beim loginscreen auswählen
<goodfox> 1) XFCE installieren  2) im Anmeldebildschirm  (lightdm oder sddm) auswaehlen 
<k1l_> sddm nutzt nur kde.
<artur> ok. wie kriege ich den autologin wieder weg den ich bei der installation aktiviert habe?
<artur> sry
<artur> doofe frage 
<artur> fetig
<k1l_> in den systemeinstellungen bei benutzer. da sollte es ein häkchen geben
<artur> xubuntu über apt-get oder softwarecenter?
<k1l_> xubuntu-desktop
<k1l_> nutzen beide die gleichen befehle unter der haube.
<artur> danke
<artur> hat bestens geklappt danke. kann ich jetzt die gnome oberfläche einfach do deinstallieren?
<Koek04> Hallo
<oxto> huhu
<Koek04> Hab eine Frage wegen BIOS flashen
<Koek04> Kann mir jemand helfen?
<oxto> ich weiss nicht was flashen ist
<oxto> bios schneller machen?
<Koek04> BIOS zurück setzten 
<k1l_> Koek04: das hängt extrem vom mainboard/laptop ab und die meisten haben nur dos oder windows programme zum flashen
<oxto> achso
<Koek04> Kannst du mir da weiter helfen?
<oxto> bios ganz zurueckstellen?
<k1l_> Koek04: bios zurücksetzen ist aber was anderes. das geht in den einstellungen. hat aber alles mit ubuntu nicht wirklich was zu tun. frag am besten mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<jokrebel> mit Flashen des BIOS ist eher ein "Firmware auf neueren Stand bringen" - "upgrade/update" gemeint. Aber tatsächlich besser im Offtopic-Kanal aufgehoben.
<artur> wie heist noch gleich die ubuntu variante ohne grafischer benutzeroberfläche?
<mrkramps> server edition?
<artur> coer oder minimal?
<mrkramps> minimal installation?
<artur> ja soll ne vm werden wo nur ein mysql server läuft. sonst nichts
<artur> also Ubuntu server
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Minimalinstallation/
<artur> alternate XD thx
<mrkramps> artur, oder du verwendest halt die mini.iso als https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Netzwerkinstallation/
<artur> danke
<passt> ich möchte das dualboot win10 und ubuntu loswerden.
<passt> natürlich ubuntu behalten. 
<nagetier> passt, dann bearbeite den Eintrag in Grub
<passt> windows hat zwei partitionen. zuerst mit 500mb als bootfähige partition /dev/sda1 und die normale windows partition 200gb /dev/sda2
<nagetier> passt, formatiere sie gnadenlos
<passt> wie kriege ich das mit dem booten wieder hin?
<nagetier> passt, wer bootet die Systeme derzeit?
<passt> grub
<nagetier> passt, alles gut, runter mit Windows, formatiere
<nagetier> passt, GRUB liegt weder in dem einen noch in dem anderen Bereich
<passt> formatieren oder partitionen löschen?
<nagetier> passt, musste du wissen, formatieren würde dir den Platz für Linux bieten
<nagetier> passt, partitionieren hätte nur Sinn fügst du die Bereiche zusammen
<passt> ja, das würde ich gerne. sieht unschön zerstückelt aus.
<passt> und deswegen habe ich die frage, ob ich dann probleme beim booten bekomme.
<passt> muss ich diese neue partition dann als bootfähig einstellen?
<nagetier> passt, ja, würde mir auch nicht gefallen, verwende http://gparted.org/
<nagetier> passt, nein, lasse ansonsten alles so wie es ist
<nagetier> passt, mache vorsichtshalber eine Sicherung der gesamten Platte
<nagetier> passt, du willst in Gparted die beiden Partitionen löschen, ggf. verschieben und/oder mit bestehenden zusammenführen
<Thury> VM mit NAT als NW konf. Ping an hostsystem kein problem
<Thury> bei ifconfig bekomme ich inet addr:10.0.2.15 in der VM das kann doch nicht sein.
<Thury> ralsche klasse
<Frickelpit> Thury: warum nicht?
<Thury> mein router gibt doch keine klasse c adresse raus
<Frickelpit> dein router gibt ja auch nicht die ip für deine vm
<Thury> ...
<Frickelpit> und ein 10.0.0.0 ist kein Klasse C ;)
<nagetier> passt, wo liegt den Windows, vor Linux, und dessen /boot ?
<Thury> ist A sry
<Thury> theorie ist ne weile her
<Thury> welche netzerk settings mus ich der vm geben damit mein hostsystem nur mit gast kommuniziert
<Thury> internal network
<Thury> soweit ich weis.
<Thury> sagt ja der name
<Frickelpit> host mit gast oder gast mit host?
<Thury> <->
<Thury> beides hin und her
<Frickelpit> und der gast soll dennoch ins netz kommen?
<Thury> nein
<Thury> nur intern
<passt> also, /dev/sda1 ist die system/bootpartition von windows, /dev/sda2 ist die 200GB große Windowspartition, /dev/sda5 ist 250GB Linuxpartition und dahinter /dev/sda6 8GB großes Linux-swap 
<passt> sda5 und sda 6 liegen in der extended partition sda3
<Frickelpit> Thury: wenns virtualbox ist, dann host-only
<nagetier> passt, dann wirst du Grub reparieren müssen und /etc/fstab anpassen, das wird genügen.. lass das hier aber nochmal bestätigen
<Frickelpit> internal ist nur für gäste, da wird der host nicht involviert
<Thury> ahh
<Thury> ok thx
<Thury> der hat mir das die ganze zeit verwehr 
<passt> kann man mit gparted eine partition aus einer extended-partition heraus verschieben?
<Thury> ich muss ja erst ein Host-Only netzwerk anlegen
<nagetier> passt, gute Frage, versuche gerade eine Antwort zu finden
<passt> am einfachsten wird es wohl sein, ein image der linux partition zu erstellen und dann auf die nun freie große primäre partition wieder ehrzustellen 
<nagetier> passt, ja, denke ich auch.. 
<passt> fstab bearbeiten und grub reparieren dabei nicht vergessen
<nagetier> jo
<passt> grub reparieren muss ich mir aber erstmal anlesen
<passt> habe ich aber gerade im wiki gefunden
<nagetier> passt, ich muss ehrlicherweise gestehen, noch bin ich mir nicht sicher wie Linux auf die geänderten UUIDs reagiert .. hier sollte jemand ansetzen der mehr Erfahrung hat als ich
<passt> naja, die muss ich ja nur in die fstab eintragen
<passt> wichtiger für mich ist die reparatur von grub
<passt> und außerdem, welche partition setze ich das flag bootfähig?
<nagetier> passt, das flag ist heutzutage nicht mehr nötig.. ansosnten auf die Partition, die /boot enthält
<passt> ahso
<nagetier> passt, ich *glaube* auch ein aktuelles Windows will es, Grub nicht
<passt> ich versuch mal mein glück, ciao
<nagetier> bye
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-10
<tedris> hi, ich bin ma wider kurz vorm haare rupfen... ich habe ssh2 mit RSAAuth laufen (läuft auch aber immer nur einem user). Aber ich möchte einen RSA.key (via .ssh/config) für mehrere remote.user benutzen (AuthorizedKeysFile /var/KEY/%u/rsa_authorized_keys). Warum möchte es nur mit einem User laufen? chown und mod ist korrekt und der pub.key ist immer identisch..
<tedris> HILFE xxxxD
<tedris> sorry ich habe nicht SSH2 sondern ssh protocol 2 am laufen
<Blobb33> Hallo, ich bin mit vnc auf einen PC (xubuntu) verbunden bei dem ich im Moment viele kleine Dateien kopiere. Leider tut sich seit einiger Zeit auf der Fortschrittsanzeige nichts mehr. Wie kann ich feststellen ob der noch was tut oder ob da was hängt? 
<LetoThe2nd> z.b. min nmon oder iotop schauen ob io stattfindet
<LetoThe2nd> wobei wenn du das über ne gui oder cp gestartet hast da unter umständen sehr ungünstige effekte auftreten können. also auch mal in top/htop schauen was der prozess überhaupt tut
<Blobb33> LetoThe2nd: iotop sagt leerlauf,
<LetoThe2nd> eine *mögliche* erklärung wäre, dass der scheduler deinen vielleicht-gui-prozess mittlerweile soweit zurückgestuft hat, dass faktisch nichts mehr vorwärts geht. kann passieren, wie gesagt je nach oberfläche/intern verwendetem mechanismus
<LetoThe2nd> ich würds abbrechen und mit rsync einfach neu aufsetzen.
<LetoThe2nd> mit --progress sagt dir das auch immer brav, was es tut. und gesetzt den fall dein bisheriger copy-prozess hat nicht völligen mist angerichtet kann es auch an der stelle weitermachen.
<stevieh> insgesamt sollte man versuchen, solche remote sachen immer nur über terminals zu machen. Und wenns mal länger dauert am besten über detachte Terminals (-> screen)
<Blobb33> ok danke
<Hootch> hi, ich versuch grad keepassx 2.x zu compilieren und komme über den fehler "Could NOT find Gcrypt (missing: GCRYPT_LIBRARIES)" nicht hinaus. Laut Google soll ich Libs -> libgcrypt11-dev and zlib1g-dev installieren. Leider kein Erfolg. Kennt das jemand?
<Hootch> ldconfig lädt doch die shared modules im system, oder?
<koegs> Hootch: wieso willst du selber kompilieren?
<Hootch> weil nur die alle version in den reps ist und nicht mehr unterstützt wird. ein ppa wollte ich jetzt nicht nutzen
<Hootch> alte
<stevieh> unterstützt von den Browsern?
<koegs> ich fand das ppa eigentlich recht bequem
<koegs> ist ja nix drin ausser keepassx
<stevieh> gibt es keepassx 2?
<Hootch> es ist aber person x übersetzt, die ein eigenes checksum hat. ich muss darauf vertrauen, dass alles passt
<stevieh> hier baut es gerade. Kann dir gleich sagen, welche lib nötig war.
<koegs> Hast du auch den source code gecheckt? Dem würde ich auch nicht trauen
<stevieh> ja, alles durchanalysiert.
<stevieh> sudo apt-get install libgcrypt20-dev
<stevieh> jo, geht
<stevieh> vielleicht sollte ich ja auch mal umsteigen. ich kopier die passwörter immer noch in den Browser
<Hootch> stevieh: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/keepassx unter build dependencies
<Hootch> die lib libgcrypt20-dev hab ich grad geprüft - ist drauf
<Hootch> und natürlich lese ich immer den source code vor der installation! koegs, du etwas nicht? :P
<stevieh> tja, was soll ich sagen. Ich bekam die gleiche fehlermeldung wie du, hab die gcrypt-20 dann geraten und es geht.
<stevieh> ist ein 15.10
<Hootch> stevieh: hast du nochmal ldconfig laufen lassen?
<stevieh> nö, das macht ja der paketinstaller.
<stevieh> danach nochmal cmake, das ist ja klar.
<Hootch> stevieh: ausgeführt als normaler user oder sudo?
<koegs> und nur um das daily ppa mal wieder zu erden... im PPA ist der gleiche Maintainer wie für das Packet in xenial -.-
<stevieh> Hootch: yep
<koegs> aber kompiliert ihr mal fröhlich :D
<stevieh> ach, ist nur zum üben.
<Hootch> koegs: haste mal den link?
<stevieh> muss ich mir eh erstmal näher anschauen, ob ich zu keepass 2 wechseln will.
<stevieh> 1 geht seit jahren.
<koegs> Hootch: packages.ubuntu.com und https://launchpad.net/~keepassx/+archive/ubuntu/daily
<tuor> Habe gerade ein video ueber Ubuntu 16.04 Gnome gesehen. Hut ab das sieht super aus (damit ist einfach nur das Aussehen gemeint). :)
<nils_2> tuor, link?
<tuor> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VKdX34tb6I
<stevieh> Hootch: was hast du denn vorherfalsch gemacht?
<Hootch> stevieh: Beim Kompilieren von keepassx 2.x hatte ich mit "cmake -DCMAKE_XXX Parameter" aus der INSTALL Info zu kämpfen. Die Anleitung passt irgendwie nicht. Mit "cmake . | make" landet das programm direkt in den sourcen :) aber ich habs ja jetzt
<pragomer_1> hallo. eure abschätzung: meint ihr, man kann derzeit mit ubuntu 16.04 daily bereits halbwegs "stable" arbeiten?
<nils_2> muss man es riskieren? kann man nicht einfach vier Wochen warten?
<pragomer_1> habe mir einen neuen pc gekauft und irgendwas muss ich halt installieren. darum gehts
<frostschutz> pragomer_1, ich würd sogar noch +1 monat länger warten bis die ersten falten rausgebügelt sind ... :D
<pragomer_1> naja, dann wirds noch 2 monate lts 14.04.
<pragomer_1> danke für die einschätzung
<nils_2> dann installiere doch 15.10, da sollte ein update auf 16.04 kein großes problem sein
<pragomer_1> mm.. ja.. ne... upgrades mach ich nie gerne.. hab schon immer frisch installiert.
<stevieh> 15.10 drauf und gut ist
<k1l> pragomer_1: wenn man fragen muss, sollte man keine development releases benutzen
<pragomer_1> naja. es war ja nur eine naheliegende frage hinsichtlich dessen, dass ich seit heute einen neuen blanken pc habe. und in ein paar wochen ja die neue lts rauskommt. 
<Hootch> pragomer_1: nimm win10 - kostet ja nichts :)
<LetoThe2nd> pragomer_1: naheliegend ja, aber etwas kurz gedacht. im moment ist 16.04 noch völlig freistehend, quasi kein zusätzliches repo (z.b. virtualbox) denkt da dran
<LetoThe2nd> pragomer_1: ergo ist so ein release tatsächlich erst einige wochen bis monate nach dem "offiziellen" start dann real benutzbar, ausser in laborsituationen.
<pragomer_1> ja, das ist ja auch kein problem. ich nehm einfach die 14.04.x
<LetoThe2nd> guter plan :-) ist durch HWEs ohnehin quasi auf dem selben stand was treibersupport angeht
<pragomer_1> oh, ist das so? was heißt HWE? (sorry für die beginner-frage)
<LetoThe2nd> pragomer_1: einmal googlen ist umsonst, ab dem zweiten mal 5€: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks/
<pragomer_1> thanks :-)
<LetoThe2nd> +watch/who
<LetoThe2nd> meh, ETERM
<rob__> Hallo
<rob__> kann mir jemand helfen bei der installation eines multifunkiontsgerät von brother
<stevieh> rob__: vielleicht. Frag einfach
<rob__> ich habe dieses gerät MFC-J6920DW
<rob__> war auf der brother seite für die treiber 
<rob__> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadtop.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=mfcj6920dw_us_eu_as
<rob__> wie bekomme ich das jetzt installiert?
<rob__> habe ubuntu 14.04
<stevieh> am einfachst: das install tool runterladen und mit sudo ausführen. 
<rob__> welches ist das install tool?
<stevieh> Hmm... komm, da suchen wir mal zusammen. Lies mal vor, was da so steht.
<rob__> ich suche linux und deb aus
<rob__> oder?
<stevieh> genau
<rob__> genau
<rob__> dann kommt da eine seite mit zig dateien
<rob__> was lade ich mir runter?
<koegs> was steht denn da?
<stevieh> Was steht denn oben über den dateien?
<stevieh> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=de&lang=de&prod=mfcj6920dw_us_eu_as&os=128&flang=English
<rob__> ich weiss nicht welche datei ich aussuchen muss
<stevieh> deswegen lesen wir das jetzt ja zusammen.
<stevieh> Lies mal vor
<rob__> driver install tool
<rob__> 		
<rob__> The tool will install LPR, CUPSwrapper driver and scanner driver (for scanner models).
<stevieh> ah.
<stevieh> gleich gefunden.
<stevieh> gut.
<rob__> habe das ding runtergeladen
<rob__> und nu?
<stevieh> klasse.
<stevieh> haste drauf geklickt. Gut. Was steht denn nun da?
<stevieh> so ungefähr unter der Zeile "Durchführen der Installation"
<rob__> versteh da kein wort
<rob__> was mache ich mit dieser datei
<stevieh> kannst du kein Englisch oder woran hängt es?
<rob__> ich bin kein it-nerd
<stevieh> und du kannst kein Englisch?
<rob__> ganz wenig basic
<stevieh> also, an welchem Step hängt es?
<rob__> was mache ich jetzt mit dieser datei die ich nicht verstehe
<rob__> muss ich was im terminal machen?
<stevieh> also, step1 hast du verstanden und durchgeführt?
<rob__> was ist step1?
<stevieh> das was da auf der website steht?
<jokrebel> hm?
<jokrebel> Mahlzeit
<stevieh> so unter "Durchführen der Installation"
<rob__> kapier dich nicht stevieh
<jokrebel> um was gehts denn?
<stevieh> dann lies mir doch mal vor was auf der website stand, nachdem du den EULA akzeptiert und auf download gedrückt hast.
<rob__> möchte mein brother multifunktionsgerät installieren
<stevieh> und er möchte dafür nicht lesen.
<rob__> habe die .gz datei runtergeladen
<rob__> was mache ich anschließend?
<jokrebel> lesen ;-)
<stevieh> lesen, was auf der website steht.
<koegs> rob__: es ist auch eine seite aufgegangen wo genau steht was du tun sollst
<rob__> wo?
<koegs> im browser
<rob__> ja da bin ich schon
<stevieh> gut.
<koegs> nachdem du auf "EULA akzeptieren und Download starten" geklickt hast, kam 1. der Datei-Download und 2. wurdest du auf eine Seite mit den Erklärungen weitergeleitet
<koegs> diese solltest du befolgen
<rob__> wie ist denn der erste befehl im terminal
<koegs> du meinst "cd Downloads"?
<stevieh> was steht in step1?
<jokrebel> oioioi
<rob__> genau
<rob__> bin dann in dem order downloads
<rob__> danach?
<koegs> das war Step2, jetzt kommt Step? ?
<stevieh> gut. Jetzt bist du bei step 3.
<stevieh> was steht da?
<rob__> gunzip linux-brprinter-installer-*.*.*-*.gz
<stevieh> ui
<stevieh> und, was passiert?
<rob__> linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1
<rob__> No such file or directory
<rob__> woran kann das liegen
<stevieh> bei welchem step bist du nun?
<jokrebel> also antwort auf den gunzip-Befehl?
<jokrebel> .gz hinten vergessen?
<rob__> nein
<stevieh> bist du im Download verzeichnis?
<rob__> gunzip linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1.gz
<rob__> Downloads$
<stevieh> also das "gunzip linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1.gz" bring eine Fehlermeldung?
<jokrebel> und ein "ls -al linux-br* " listet die Datei?
<jokrebel> und gehört wem?
<rob__> habe das ganze nochmal durchgeführt
<jokrebel> und nun gehts oder wie?
<rob__> und es ist nichts passiert
<rob__> war nach dem befehl wieder im downloads ordner
<jokrebel> aber es kam keine Fehlermeldung mehr?
<stevieh> sehr gut. Nun gehen wir zu step 4 weiter.
<stevieh> *uff*
<stevieh> deo nachleg
<maxcnc> Guten Tag frage zu deinahmen von  windoof zb"!! Batterie Gartenschlauch-Set.jpg" das kann ich im batch nicht verarbeiten brauche ein stichwort wie ich das  öffnen kann via batch 
<maxcnc> "" c=1;for i in *.jpg; do [ ! -f "$i" ] && continue;r=$(printf "kw_im%03d" "$c");convert -resize '180x' -quality 85 $i klein/"$r.jpg"; ((c++));done
<koegs> muss escapen!
<koegs> wegen leerzeichen und so
<rob__> was gebe ich hier ein
<rob__> bash linux-brprinter-installer-*.*.*-* Brother machine name
<rob__> bin bei step5
<rob__> muss ich am ende etwas austauschen?
<maxcnc> koegs:  von hand
<rob__> oder nur die ziffern?
<koegs> maxcnc: was von hand?
<maxcnc> da escapen 
<stevieh> rob__: probier es erstmal ohne was und schau, was er sagt.
<koegs> maxcnc: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/handling-filenames-with-spaces-in-bash.html
<rob__> kann es nicht finden
<rob__> muss es über usb angeschlossen werden?
<rob__> hab das wifi an
<stevieh> nein, netzwerk reicht
<rob__> und am router
<stevieh> hast du denn deinen drucker angeben können.
<stevieh> also den typen?
<rob__> es so gemacht
<maxcnc> danke koegs 
<rob__> bash linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1 Brother MFC-J6920DW
<rob__> das habe ich eingegeben
<rob__> er kann es trotzdem nicht finden
<rob__> muss ich den modell namen anders nennen?
<stevieh> ich würde das Brother komplett weglassen und am Anfang mal alles weglassen. 
<stevieh> und dann gibt es irgendwo was, wo man die URI angeben kann...
<rob__> auch die modellbezeichnung?
<stevieh> ja
<stevieh> wenn ich mich recht entsinne fragt er dann danach
<rob__> jetzt passiert was
<rob__> gibts ja garnicht
<rob__> Will you specify the Device URI
<rob__> was mache ich hier?
<rob__> y oder n?
<_moep_> y
<rob__> wie kann ich zurück
<rob__> habe wo anders geklickt
<rob__> möchte y bestätigen
<rob__> wie kann ich das machen
<stevieh> Ctrl-C und von neuem
<rob__> als befehl?
<_moep_> drück die strg und die c taste
<_moep_> zusammen
<stevieh> ein Linux Buch, ein Linux Buch
<rob__> funktioniert nicht
<_moep_> du musst schon im gleichen terminal sein
<rob__> bin ich
<rob__> sollte ich vielleicht alles nochmal von vorn starten?
<stevieh> was heisst funktioniert nicht?
<rob__> kann nicht "y" eingeben
<rob__> wo nach der URI gefragt wurde
<rob__> komme da nicht zurück
<stevieh> Ctrl-C ging zum abbrechen?
<rob__> nein
<stevieh> mehrfach gedrückt?
<rob__> ja
<stevieh> das würde mich wundern
<stevieh> erst auf die Ctrl Taste, die festhalten und dann auf C. und das im Terminalfenster? Vorher da drauf geklickt?
<rob__> ja
<stevieh> das glaub ich dir nicht
<rob__> komme in die nächste zeile
<rob__> wo das verzeichnis steht
<rob__> downloads
<rob__> es passiert nichts
<stevieh> na siehste. Dann startest du es nochmal neu. Pfeiltaste hoch, dann kommt der befehl nochmal und return.
<stevieh> und rechts auf den Zettel schreiben: "ich wünsch mir ein Linux Buch zum Geburtstag"
<rob__> was starte ich nochmal neu?
<stevieh> bash linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1
<rob__> das nochmal eingeben?
<stevieh> ja, das war ein programm, das hast du mit Ctrl-C abgebrochen.
<rob__> was mache ich hier
<rob__> select the number of destination Device URI.
<stevieh> da gibt er dir oben mehrere Vorschläge, oder? Steck die mal in ein pastebin
<rob__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15342062/
<stevieh> 11, wenn du die IP Adresse weisst, aber kannst auch erstma 12 probieren, eigentlich sollte das gehen.
<mgolisch> oh ich weiss warum ich keine drucker/scanner habe
<mgolisch> :)
<stevieh> ahwas. das ist völlig easy
<stevieh> grad brother.
<rob__> es passiert was
<rob__> :-)
<rob__> er fragt mich nach der IP
<rob__> wie finde ich das raus
<stevieh> indem du deinen Drucker ganz fest in die Augen schaust.
<stevieh> oder deinem Router.
<jokrebel> oder ner App wie fing
<rob__> krass er druckt!
<rob__> :-)
<rob__> wie kann ich jetzt über den pc scannen?
<stevieh> alter.
<jokrebel> stevieh: hehehe
<stevieh> rob__: z.B. simple scan
<jokrebel> rob__: Wieder mit lesen ;-) https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Brother/
<stevieh> ne, das ist alles von (big) Brother schon fertig eingerichtet. Dafür brauchte er die IP
<rob__> habe die ip
<stevieh> die hast du ja auch schon eingetippert beim einrichten
<rob__> wie scanne ich jetzt was?
<stevieh> (17:58:54) stevieh: rob__: z.B. simple scan
<rob__> brauche also eine extra software dafür?
<stevieh> So wie du auch eine extra Software zum Drucken brauchst.
<ring0> rob__, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Simple_Scan/
<rob__> der drucker ist ja eingerichtet und ich kann drucken
<stevieh> der scanner ist auch eingerichtet und du kannst scannen.
<rob__> aber hierfür muss ich simple scan benutzen
<stevieh> ein scanprogram. irgendeins.
<stevieh> so wie du zum drucken irgendein programm benutzt, das drucken kann.
<ring0> simple-scan sollte auch schon vorinstalliert sein
<maxcnc> koegs:  nochmal die frage bei space klappts nun prima mit  rename 's/ /_/g' *      aber was mach ich wenn ich '!!_irgendwas  in 'a_irgendwas erenamen will
<maxcnc> rename '!!' 'a' * das geht nicht
<koegs> Bisschen mit sed und awk spielen evtl, vielleicht gehts auch einfacher
<koegs> "Remove pattern from file Name" oder so googlen
<maxcnc> ok
<rob__> bei simple scan kann ich keine scan quelle auswählen
<rob__> bei den einstellungen
<stevieh> und lernen, dass Dateinnamen aus a-zA-z_-0-9 bestehen
<rob__> muss ich vielleicht mein pc neu starten?
<stevieh> nie verkehrt.
<rob__> brb
<maxcnc> stevieh:  das sollte man den 250Euro/std grafikern mal sagen 
<stevieh> das machen die doch eh einmal / h
<maxcnc> 10.000 files je datum mit !! !@  !# signiert 
<maxcnc> das macht nur die eos
<stevieh> die macht ! in Dateinamen?
<maxcnc> zur algemeinen erbauung noch ein , mit rein 
<maxcnc> so siehts aus 
<maxcnc> ok danke ich habs 
<jokrebel> wie lange doch ein brb so dauern kann... </OT>
<ghostmag> Hey hey Leute, habe mir zum ersten Mal einen Rechner mit Ubuntu eingerichtet und stehe jetzt vor folgendem Problem: Beim Start sendet der Rechner kein Signal mehr an den Bildschirm, kurz bevor das Loginfenster erscheinen sollte
<ghostmag> Der Bildschirm stellt sich also in den Standbymodus und ich bin gezwungen, den Rechner neuzustarten. Nach einem Reset geht es dann meistens.
<ghostmag> Irgendwelche Ideen?
<ghostmag> Ubuntu 14.04
<oxto> bildschirmschoner ausschalten?
<ghostmag> Am Bildschirm oder am PC?
<oxto> beides
<oxto> ausprobieren
<ghostmag> Am Bildschirm habe ich afaik keine Möglichkeit, sowas einzustellen. Und bei Ubuntu schaue ich eben, ob ich was finde
<oxto> monitor aus und wieder einschalten ginge vllt auch wenn es am monitor keinen bildschirmschoner gibt
<ghostmag> "Bildschirm abschalten, wenn inaktiv für: 5min" war angegeben
<ghostmag> Kann das ernsthaft daran liegen?
<ghostmag> Das System ist noch nicht richtig gebootet, wenn der Fehler auftaucht
<oxto> manchmal schaltet der bildschirm sich auf standby
<oxto> naja gut ich bin kein ubuntu-experte, aber kann man ja mal gucken
<jokrebel> ghostmag: Wie lange hast Du denn gewartet?
<ghostmag> 5-10min, der Rechner macht Arbeitsgeräusche, aber am Bildschirm tut sich nichts
<ghostmag> Bleibt in einer Art Standbymodus - allerdings ohne mir, wie es eigentlich üblich wäre, "No Signal" mitzuteilen
<oxto> no signal macht an sich der monitor nicht das system
<jokrebel> ghostmag: Vielleicht ist nur irgend ein Installation noch nicht fertig. Probier da doch dann mal (anstatt hart ausschalten) ein STRG+ALT+F2
<ghostmag> Jah, wenn ich zum Beispiel den Stecker rausziehen würde, würde er wahrscheinlich "No Signal" anzeigen
<ghostmag> Ukay, ich versuche eben. Aber vorher: Wie stelle ich die Passwortabfrage zum Booten ab? 
<ghostmag> Habe jetzt eine doppelte Passwortabfrage. Einmal für den Boot (afaik) und für den Benutzer
<ghostmag> die erste brauche ich nicht
<jokrebel> vielleicht ist es nur "nicht darstellbar" und der Monitor gibt keine "out of range" rückmeldung
<ghostmag> Ja, das klingt sinnvoll, jokrebel 
<jokrebel> hast Du da ein BIOS-Passwort festgelegt? Oder im Grub? Normal wird man beim ubuntu-boot nur ein mal gefagt
<jokrebel> +r
<ghostmag> Glaube ein BIOS-Passwort
<ghostmag> Bei der Installation habe ich das angegeben - hat sich aber im Nachhinein als unnütz für mich herausgestellt
<ghostmag> Kann ich das ohne weiteres entfernen oder ist dafür ein neues Aufsetzen notwendig?
<ghostmag> Ukay, der Begriff "BIOS-Passwort" ist vermutlich doch nicht korrekt. Das scheint eine Ubuntu-Funktion zu sein. Zugriff auf Festplatte eventuell?
<jokrebel> verschlüsselungspasswort vielleicht? Dann bin _ich_ raus
<ghostmag> Das klingt richtig
<ghostmag> Verschlüsselung mit LVM wurde mir bei der Installation angezeigt
<ghostmag> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/
<ghostmag> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/#Schluessel-entfernen
<ghostmag> Da ist ein Befehl, um einen Schlüssel zu entfernen. Wie finde ich in Ubuntu die Commandozeile?
<artur> welches tool nehme ich am besten um ein bootstick mit lubuntu zu erstellen?
<jokrebel> wie gesagt: Verschlüsselung (und dann auch noch LVM) da bin _ich_ leider raus aus dem Thema. Aber es sind ja noch andere da. Einfach auf Antwort warten...
<artur> mit unetbootin klapt das nicht. yumi macht auch faxen. :(
<ghostmag> Ukay, danke dir, jokrebel
<ghostmag> Wie funktioniert das Terminal denn?
<jokrebel> artur: Also ich hab mit Multisystem sehr gute Erfahrungen. (Aber vielleicht auch zu mächtig/vielseitig für Dein Vorhaben)
<ghostmag> Ist das vom Aufbau her ein Befehl? cryptsetup luksAddKey /dev/sdX2 
<artur> ich suche nach dem simpelsten weg eine lubuntu iso bootfähig auf einen stick zu packen. yumi und unetbootin sind eig schon die simpelsten. aber das klappt iwie nicht mit uefi 
<artur> also die sind dan nicth "uefi bootfähig"
<ring0> artur, mal direkt mit dd probiert?
<artur> ne
<artur> macht das denn bootfähig
<bekks> dd schreibt das ISO so wie es ist auf ein Medium.
<bekks> Wenn das ISO bootfähig ist, bleibt es natürlich auch bootfähig.
<k1l> ja das geht mit *ubuntu isos. das sind seit langem hybrid isos
<artur> sudo dd if=/home/artur/Downloads/lubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdd1 ist das so richtig?
<k1l> nein
<k1l> nur sdd, nicht sdd1. und sei dir sehr sicher, dass sdd auch der usb stick ist. sonst brätst du das auf ne hdd :)
<artur> aber die sdd mus die aus /dev sein nicht aus /media right?
<bekks> Ja.
<k1l> oh ja. mit media hat das nichts zu tun. mache nen "sudp parted -l" und guck welches device da welche platte ist
<bekks> Die Festplatte ist das Ding in /dev, in /media ist ein eingehangenes Dateisystem.
<artur> ok thx ich stiefel mal das system neu.
<bekks> ?
<artur> cool hat funktioniert
<artur> wie geil ist das den. via konsole ne bootstick erstellen XDDD. eine zeile
<mrkramps> artur, danach 'sync' nicht vergessen
<artur> sync?
<artur> erklärung/link?
<mrkramps> artur, damit die schreibvorgänge aus dem cache auch tatsächlich auf dem datenträger angekommen sind
<nagetier> artur, ja, und kontrolliere die checksummen.. sync schreibt alle Daten aus dem RAM auf das Zielmedium
<mrkramps> das apssiert normalerweise beim aushänge, aber da der datenträger nicht eingehängt ist, muss man das mnauell machen
<Hinnerk> Hi. I habe eine Frage zu einem Bash-Skript, das ich gerade schreibe. Hat natürlich nicht direkt was mit ubuntu zu tun, aber vielleicht kann mir ja trotzdem jemand helfen...?
<artur> sudo sync?
<mrkramps> artur, nur sync
<mrkramps> afaik
<stevieh> sudo sync ist aber viel besser :-)
<mrkramps> also im zweifelsfall mit sudo sync … macht auch nichts kaputt
<Hinnerk> ich habe ein skript geschrieben, dass zunächst per convert aus einem pdf ein pbm je seite macht. das klappt auch. dann möchte ich diese dateien per unpaper weiterverarbeiten. das klappt nicht. lasse ich mir das skript kommando per echo anzeigen und kopiere es manuell in die shell, klappt es. In dem Skript aber nicht.
<Hinnerk> Hier der Aufruf aus dem Skript:
<Hinnerk> echo `unpaper "$uo" "$tmp/co_${f%%.*}_${i}.pbm" "$tmp/up_${f%%.*}_${i}.pbm"`
<Hinnerk> das ganze stammt aus einem while loop über i, der auch betreten wird. wie gesagt lasse ich mir das kommando auch anzeigen und wenn ich das dann nochmal paste, klappt es.
<artur> iwie ist unter lubuntu aus meiner 100mBit unity leitung ein 56k mondem geworden
<Hinnerk> vermutlich was ganz einfaches, bin halt anfänger :)
<bekks> artur: Ah, Du bist bei Insanity Media :D
<bekks> Hinnerk: Zeig uns mal das Script in einem Pastebin bitte.
<Hinnerk> nicht erschrecken, bin am debuggen, entsprechend wild sieht es aus :)
<Hinnerk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15343316/
<artur> ja. hardware ist schrott. aber die leitung rockt
<mrkramps> alda, da sind ja kommentare im skript
<mrkramps> wie langweilig ist das denn?
<stevieh> das kann so nicht gehen ;-)
<mrkramps> =D
<Hinnerk> :)
<bekks> Hinnerk: Also www.shellcheck.net sagt dass das Script kaputt ist :)
<mrkramps> <o>
<mrkramps> da sind backticks, wo keine sein sollten
<Hinnerk> ok, hat einen fehler gefunden in einem inneren if, das nie betreten wurde. aber trotzdem schonmal gut. hat aber mit dem problem nix zu tun.
<Hinnerk> welche backticks?
<Hinnerk> zeile?
<bekks> Hinnerk: www.shellcheck.net
<mrkramps> zeile 90
<mrkramps> und der for-schleife in zeile 64 feht das ende
<mrkramps> ah, doch net
<mrkramps> ok, ich sag schon nichts mehr
<Hinnerk> dämliche nachfrage: laut dem shellcheck soll ich ja keine backticks nutzen sondern cmd. Wie ist denn da die Syntax? Ist die folgende Zeile richtig umgebaut:
<Hinnerk> cmd $("unpaper $uo $tmp/co_${f%%.*}_${i}.pbm $tmp/up_${f%%.*}_${i}.pbm")
<bekks> What?
<bekks> Nimm doch einfach $() statt ´´
<Hinnerk> shellcheck mag die backticks net.
<bekks> Weil backticks scheisse sind, wenn du Expansionen nutzen willst.
<Hinnerk> ok. so jetzt bekomme ich auch eine bessere fehlermeldung aus der shell. angeblich findet das skript die dateien nicht. aber das kann eigentlich nicht sein, wenn ich dasselbe kommando kopiere und ausführe klappt es.  woran kann das liegen?
<artur> also mein stick wo ich eben mit dd ne iso druf gemacht habe ist nur noch 2,2MB groß von 32GB
<artur> wie kann ich den stick in den ursprungszustand versetzen?
<bekks> Hinnerk: An der fehlenden exakten Fehleermeldung und dem Programmaufruf - beides sehen wir nicht.
<Hinnerk> ok, moment.
<bekks> artur: In dem Du ihn partitionierst.
<Hinnerk> skript nach korrekturen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15343396/
<artur> is klar, nur ich wollt gerade gparted installieren. aber iwie ist unter lubuntu mein internet nur noch eine 56k leitung
<artur> nur noch dieser chat hier läuft so eben
<Hinnerk> huch, moment, irgendwas seltsames ist passiert.
<mrkramps> Hinnerk, statt `COMMAND` eben $(COMMAND)
<mrkramps> sry, lag
<bekks> Natürlich. die seltsamen $() in Zeile 90 sind unnötig.
<Hinnerk> hab ich ja gemacht, siehe neue version.
<bekks> Ich rede von der neuen Version.
<bekks> Die $() dort sind Müll.
<bekks> Sie sind nicht notwendig.
<Hinnerk> das wars. nicht notwendig ist eine untertreibung. mit funzt es nicht :)
<artur> hab gschafft
<Hinnerk> danke, bekks!
<bekks> Gerne :)
<Hinnerk> merke gerade das mir noch so gar nicht klar ist, wann genau die anführungszeichen, backticks und co benötigt werden... muss wohl doch nochmal rtfm'sen.
<ppq> backticks sollte man eigentlich vermeiden, führt nur zu verwirrung wegen der ähnlichkeit mit '. dafür gobts ja $()
<bekks> Hinnerk: Ein Kommando in Backzicks wird exakt so ausgeführt wie es da steht, ohne Expansion von Variablen, etc. - sinnvollerweise benutzt man lieber $(), was eine neue Shell startet und das Kommando darin ausführt, ohne Ausgabe.
<Hinnerk> ja, aber auch die normalen anführungszeichen haben ihre tücken.
<bekks> Welche?
<Hinnerk> hier wäre jedes anführungszeichen irgendwie zuviel (jedenfalls die, die ich gesetzt hatte): tesseract $tmp/up_${f%%.*}_${i}.pbm $tmp/$pdf $tesso
<bekks> Nö, wieso?
<bekks> Das sieht dann sinnvollerweise so aus:
<bekks> tesseract "${tmp}/up_${f%%.*}_${i}.pbm" "${tmp}/${pdf}" "${tesso}"
<Hinnerk> das meine ich gehabt zu haben :)
<Hinnerk> oh sek
<bekks> Dann hätte es funktioniert ;)
<Hinnerk> die geschwiffenen klammern hatte ich nicht
<bekks> ${} ist was ganz anderes als $()
<Hinnerk> nee, hatte ganz ohne
<Hinnerk> also, keine um tmp pdf und tesso
<Hinnerk> die, die eben noch drin waren, waren auch vorher schon drin.
<bekks> Hinnerk: Wenn Deine Datei "einen tollen namen.pdf" hat, und keine "" drum rum sind, platzt dir dein Script.
<Hinnerk> ja, sowas habe ich auch schon gemerkt. habe daraus aber die falsche weil zu einfache lektion gelernt, es mit "" zu übertreiben.
<ghostmag> Hey Leute, kann mich jemand unterstützen beim Installieren von Google Chrome in Ubuntu 14.04?
<ppq> ghostmag, woran scheitert es denn? eigentlich ist das doch nur eine .deb datei, die man installieren muss.
<ghostmag> Mir wird folgender Fehler angezeigt: Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Paketes google-chrome-stable
<ppq> falls dir chromium reicht: das gibt es auch direkt im ubuntu-repo
<bekks> ghostmag: Und was ist die restliche Ausgabe?
<ppq> ghostmag, pack bitte mal die komplette ausgabe des befehls "sudo dpkg -i chrome-blabla.deb" in einen pastebin
<k1l> Run these 2 commands to get rid of the Errormessage:"sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list"" and "sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome""
<k1l> es sei denn du hast nen 32bit OS da. dann ist das thema eh durch
<ghostmag_> Benutze die 64er Version
<ghostmag_> Aber der Befehl konnte mir nicht helfen
<ghostmag_> Kannst du den Link schicken?
<bekks> Zeig uns erstmal die komplette Ausgabe, so wie angefragt.
<ghostmag_> Meinst du mich, bekks?
<bekks> Ja.
<ghostmag_> Privatchat oder werde ich hier nicht gekickt bei Flood?
<bekks> Du wirst nicht gekickt, wenn du einen Pastebin benutzt.+
<ghostmag_> Guter Einwand
<ghostmag_> bekks: http://pastebin.com/V4EGC7RQ
<bekks> ghostmag_: Kannst du uns auch noch die Ausgabe von "sudo apt update" in einen Pastebin schieben?
<ppq> und "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ppq> das sollte die fehlenden abhängigkeiten installieren
<k1l> das paket gibts
<ghostmag_> Erst sudo apt update
<ghostmag_> dann sudo apt-get -f install
<ghostmag_> ?
<ppq> ja
<ghostmag_> Ukay, beim ersten lädt der jetzt erstmal was
<ghostmag_> Was wird geupdatet?
<ppq> die paketlisten
<ghostmag_> update-alternatives: /usr/bin/google-chrome-stable wird verwendet, um /usr/bin/google-chrome (google-chrome) im Auto-Modus bereitzustellen
<ghostmag_> Hat jetzt was geladen, habe beides eingegeben
<k1l> ghostmag_: mit den meldungen die du für wichtig hälst kann hier keiner was anfangen. also bitte immer alles in einen pastebin
<ppq> alle ausgaben in einen pastebin, bitte
<ghostmag_> Muss ich jetzt versuchen, Chrome per Terminal zu starten oder fehlt noch was?
<bekks> Wo sind die Ausgaben der beiden Befehle?
<ghostmag_> Ukay
<ghostmag_> Alles klar, kll
<ghostmag_> http://pastebin.com/5kz6ejkT
<ppq> jo, sieht gut aus
<ppq> starte chrome mal aus dem anwendungsmenü
<ghostmag_> Anwendungsmenü?
<ghostmag_> got it
<ghostmag_> works
<ghostmag_> Danke Leute :D
<ghostmag_> Stundenlang dran gesessen und hier wird mir in windeseile geholfen. Sorry für die Inkompetenz, ist mein erster Start unter Ubuntu
<ppq> kommt alles mit der zeit ;)
<ppq> fehlermeldungen lesen und verstehen (und ggf. kommunizieren) ist der schlüssel
<ghostmag_> Bin sehr gespannt. Fühle mich wie in einem Raumschiff derzeit :D Vielen Dank und noch noch einen schönen Abend
<Hinnerk> ich möchte folgendes machen: 
<Hinnerk> 1. eine längere ausgabe einlesen (oder in datei umleiten)
<Hinnerk> 2. durchsuchen mittels grep nach bestimmten schlüsselwörtern.
<Hinnerk> 3. Falls vorhanden: die nachfoglende Zeile ändern.
<Hinnerk> 4. Falls nicht vorhanden: 2 Zeilen einfügen, aber zeile 2 (alles andere wird also nach hinten verschoben)
<Hinnerk> dafür gibt es doch bestimmt ein clevers tool, das ich mir anschauen kann?
<bekks> grep, sed, awk.
<Hinnerk> geht immer noch um skripte, also keine einmaligen änderungne.
<sash_> Python.
<bekks> bash :)
<sash_> Oder das was bekks sagt
<Hinnerk> sed: sieht etwas unübersichtlich aus um an die nächste zeile nach einem match zu manipulieren...
<Hinnerk> wenn es die zeile selbst wäre, wäre es ja einfach 
<Robert_Zenz> Hinnerk, wie fuegst du etwas ein wenn das Schluesselwort nicht gefunden wurde?
<Hinnerk> erste zeile ist immer ein schlüssel, zweite ein wert.
<Hinnerk> wenn der schlüssel nicht vorhanden ist, trage ihn ein mit wert den ich kenne.
<Hinnerk> wenn er vorhanden ist, aktualisiere den wert.
<Robert_Zenz> Hinnerk, verstehe.
<Hinnerk> aber über das wie mache ich mir auch gerade gedanken :)
<Robert_Zenz> Hinnerk, erste Idee ist das ganze Zeilenweise in Shell/Bash lesen...aber da waere awk/Perl dann vielleicht doch besser fuer.
<sash_> Ja, Perl wäre vor 30 Jahren die Antwort gewesen :D
<sash_> Heute ists Python
<Hinnerk> oha, jetzt komme ich mir alt vor.
<bekks> Die Antwort auf Fragen, die niemand stellen will :D
<Robert_Zenz> sash_, Joahvielleichtdannaberdochnein. ^^
<Hinnerk> wobei, wenn ich 30 jahre zurückrechne... nee da war das noch nix mit perl
<bekks> 29 Jahre.
<bekks> Uiui.
<Robert_Zenz> Hinnerk, wegen dir musste ich jetzt nachschauen und hab' festgestellt das Perl genau so alt ist wie ich...Danke.
<sash_> Robert_Zenz: Und jünger als ich :D
<Hinnerk> oh, war ja knapper als ich dachte.
<Hinnerk> wobei die verbreitung 1987 doch eher spärlich gewesen sein dürfte
<Robert_Zenz> sash_, das ist keine Kunst. *duck.und.weg* ;)
<sash_> Ein Jährchen.
<Robert_Zenz> Zurueck zum Thema, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war der originale Einsatzzweck von Perl das manipulieren von Textdateien und Texten...
<Robert_Zenz> Und joah, das kann es gut (und ich schwoere, irgendwann lerne ich das noch!).
<sash_> Joa, kann man aber heute auch einfach stattdessen in lesbar und modern (Python) machen.
<Robert_Zenz> sash_, Perl ist genau so lesbar wie alles andere und auch genau so modern. Aber eigentlich will ich darueber gar nicht diskutieren weil echt unnoetig. Wir stimmen ueberein das es ein Skript sein muss.
<Hinnerk> also eher nicht mit sed. na gut. perl habe ich auch mal benutzt, ist aber eben auch etwas her...
<Hinnerk> so, heute aber nicht mehr.
<sash_> Robert_Zenz: Naja, man kanns auch in C schreiben :P. Jedenfalls, von assembler über c, python, javascript, perl bis bash, whatever grinds your gears.
<sash_> Ist einfach Geschmackssache.
<Robert_Zenz> sash_, jau. :)
<Hinnerk> so bin weg für heute. danke fürs mitdenken & helfen!
<mrkramps> ShellCheck brauch einen wiki-artikel, das ist seit 14.10 in den Paketquellen als befehlszeilenwerkzeug
<sash_> mrkramps: Go write it then ;)
<mrkramps> artikelidee wurde ergänzt, und steht auf meiner todo-liste
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-11
<ghostmag> Hey Leute (: folgendes: Es scheint mit der 14.04 Version ein Problem mit der Geschwindigkeit des Cursors zu geben. Ich habe keine Möglichkeiten, die einzustellen. Hat da jemand eine Lösung?
<ghostmag> Mit "xset m "ZahlA"."ZahlB" 0" kann ich die zwar manuell ändern, beim Neustart ist die allerdings wieder resettet
<mgolisch> hat das kein maus/touchpad settings dingens?
<ghostmag> mgolisch: Ney, leider nicht. In den Settings steht davon nichts
<ghostmag> Scheint ein Bug zu sein
<ghostmag> Kann da nur die Geschwindigkeit des Doppelklicks einstellen
<mgolisch> ghostmag: sonst halt diesen befehl einfach als startup item hinzufügen
<ghostmag> Ja, ist Notfalllösung, sobald ich weiß, wie das geht :D
<ghostmag> Habe gerade Chrome Remote Desktop zum Laufen gebracht und: wth, das zeigt kein mirror vom PC, sondern agiert unabhängig von allen Programmen
<ghostmag> Auf Ubuntu läuft gerade Chrome, IRC usw.
<ghostmag> über Chrome Remote Desktop wird mir aber "nur" ein leerer Schreibtisch angezeigt
<mgolisch> was macht das?
<ghostmag> Kein Zugriff auf den Launcher. Wenn ich Chrome per Terminal öffne, bin ich nicht einmal eingeloggt
<ghostmag> Chrome Remote Desktop ist wie Teamviewer
<mgolisch> hm noch nie benutzt
<m15k> moin hat hier jemand lxc mit ubuntu guest laufen? ich bräuchte mal ein example wie man das mit den environment variablen am besten regelt.
<ShiroNeko> hallo, ich würde gerne einer bestimmten gruppe erlauben via sudo -i -u userx zu userx zu wechseln ohne dass nach einem passwort gefragt wird?
<stevieh> man sudoers?
<ShiroNeko> hab ich schon reingesehen, aber es will nicht klappen
<ShiroNeko> :wq bringt mir immer ein fehler in der entsprechenden zeile
<stevieh> :wq?
<stevieh> vi?
<ShiroNeko> ja
<m15k> ShiroNeko was gibst du denn ein?
<ShiroNeko> ich mag hal vi
<ShiroNeko> %mygroup ALL(userx):NOPASSWD ALL
<m15k> Alternativ könntest du auch eine Gruppe anlegen, wo du beide User reinpackst.
<ShiroNeko> alle user die wechseln können sollen, sind in der gruppe mygroup
<m15k> ShiroNeko, http://serverfault.com/questions/17814/how-can-i-allow-one-user-to-su-to-another-without-allowing-root-access schau mal hier das sieht irgendwie anders aus
<m15k> ShiroNeko, fehlt das eventuell ein "="?
<ShiroNeko> für %mygroup ALL=(userx):NOPASSWD ALL erhalte ich auch >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 22 <<<
<m15k> ShiroNeko, %mygroup ALL(userx) NOPASSWD:ALL
<m15k> probier das mal
<ShiroNeko> >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 22 <<<
<ShiroNeko> m15k: habs jetzt anders gelöst dass es funktioniert
<m15k> okay -sorry
<ShiroNeko> %mygroup ALL=NOPASSWD /usr/local/su_userx
<ShiroNeko> und dort steht nix anderes drin als #!/usr/bin/env bash
<ShiroNeko> su - userx
<sash_> ShiroNeko: Um solche Syntax-Fehler zu nutzen, kann man übrigens visudo nutzen
<sash_> ShiroNeko: sudo visudo -f /etc/sudoers
<sash_> ShiroNeko: Und deine Syntax ist halt auch einfach falsch. Da fehlt mindestens ein Doppelpunkt
<ubu-nadine> hallo. ich suche hilfe. ich versuche ein dvd-image unter xubuntu zu mounten, aber mir werden immer nur dateien wie unter einem mac angezeigt ".app", etc.
<ubu-nadine> unter windows wird z.b. die setup.exe angezeigt
<ubu-nadine> kann ich die ISO-datei irgendwie anders mounten?
<bekks> Nein. Wie mountest du sie denn?
<ubu-nadine> bekks: rechtsklick -> öffnen mit -> mit "einhängen von laufwerksabbildern" öffnen
<bekks> Schau mal mit "mount" nach, wie das Ding gemounted wurde?
<frostschutz> probiers mit mount -o norock oder nojoliet je nachdem
<ubu-nadine> type udf (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,umask=0077,uhelper=udisks2)
<ubu-nadine> bekks, frostschutz: ich habe "sudo mount -t udf -o norock [DATEINAME] [PFAD]" ausprobiert. ausgabe: falscher dateisystemtyp, ungültige optionen, etc....
<ubu-nadine> ... und -o nojoliet auch
<frostschutz> ubu-nadine, sorry, bin da von iso9660 ausgegangen... aber man mount, schau dir die udf optionen an, da ist was mit hidden oder deleted files, vielleicht hilfts was
<bekks> dmesg angucken, da steht drin was nicht passt.
<ubu-nadine> bad mount option "norock" or missing value
<ubu-nadine> und das gleiche mit "nojoliet"
<frostschutz> kannst natürlich auch -t iso9660 probieren aber das wäre ein komischer hybrid ...
<ubu-nadine> ok, also iso9660 macht scheinbar auch keinen unterschied. ich schau mal die udf optionen
<ubu-nadine> über mount ... -o loop bekomme ich es wie über die GUI eingehangen... also mit diesem Mac ".app"-Ordner, und ohne setup.exe
<frostschutz> ubu-nadine, was sagt denn 'stat datei.iso' und was sagt 'df -h' wenns gemountet ist?
<frostschutz> wenn dateien versteckt sind müsste es da ja einen größenunterschied geben
<ubu-nadine> stat:  Größe: 5968953344	Blöcke: 11658120   EA Block: 4096   Normale Datei
<ubu-nadine> frostschutz: df -h zeigt 5,6 G
<bekks> Und was ist das eigentliche Problem, wenn du das Ding mountest und Dir dann mit "ls -lha" anguckst?
<frostschutz> ubu-nadine, dann würde ich da einfach mal find drauf loslassen
<ubu-nadine> ich habs!
<ubu-nadine> die werden als versteckt angezeigt... 
<ubu-nadine> ok, dazu muss man wissen, dass es sowas bei UDF scheinbar gibt...
<ubu-nadine> danke jungs!
<jogi_> jogi
<k1l> /nick joki
<Abe_> welcher graka treiber ist besser? 340.x oder 352.x? http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=15501726
<k1l> der der funktioniert :)
<goodfox> wenn Deine Karte beide unterstuetzt, vermutlich der Fall, dann nimm den neueren
<Abe_> also sollte ich den 352 nehmen also bei beiden steht "getestet"
<ppq> probier's einfach aus
<Abe_> ok
<Abe_> muss ich neustarten? weil ich bekomme ein fehler wenn ich jetzt versuche ein spiel zu zocken Error initializing video (OpenGL3):
<Abe_> ich start mal neu
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-12
<Yoshimo> Auf meinem 15.10 Kubuntu gibt der Firefox keinen Ton wieder, wenn ich aber sagen wir mal das Youtube Video herunterlade und in Amarok oder VLC abspiele, funktioniert der Ton wunderbar. Soweit ich das sehen kann sind im Mixermenü alle Kanäle komplett offen.
<stevieh> was muss ich denn machen, um eine platte, die bisher von uefi bootete auf legacy umzustellen?
<Hamster> Startproblem nach upgrade von 12.04 auf 14.04. Beim Start kommt login. Nach login wird Bildschirm kurz dunkel, dann kommt wieder der *login-screen*. Konsole mit <Alt-F2> geht.
<Hamster> Startproblem nach upgrade von 12.04 auf 14.04. Beim Start kommt login. Nach login wird Bildschirm kurz dunkel, dann kommt wieder der *login-screen*. Konsole mit <Alt-F2> geht.
<Hamster> ist das bekannt?
<stevieh> wird irgendwas mit xauthorisierung sein, bzw. den rechten (die rechten sind ja immer ein Problem).
<stevieh> kannst in der Konsole mal schauen, was in der .xsession-errors steht.
<kltrg> Ich habe ein kaputtes Paket, das sich nicht deinstallieren lässt und apitude blockier: http://pastebin.ca/3398229 Was mache ich da?
<rentier_> Servus, folgendes: Ich hab Transmission so eingestellt, dass es nix hochlädt, sondern nur runter, damit ich keine Abmahnungen kriege. Das habe ich letztens auch bei nem Kumpel probiert, klappte aber nicht - es kam dann auch nix runter!
<rentier_> Kann das was damit zu tun haben, dass er grundsätzlich mehr Bandbreite von seim Provider kriegt?
<ppq> rentier_, nicht zu uploaden reicht nicht, um abmahnungen zu entgehen. sobald du runterlädst, ist deine IP für alle sichtbar, die den torrent auch in der liste haben, also auch für die abmahn-bots der schurkenkanzleien.
<ppq> aber das nur so nebenbei
<rentier_> ppq, jaja. Kennst du wen, der fürs runterladen von Raubkopien abgemahnt wurde? Persönlich? Ich nicht.
<ppq> ich schon
<rentier_> ppq, was ich kenne, ist jemand, der für derartige Kanzleien tools programmiert hat.
<rentier_> ppq, wer nicht hochlädt, ist für die uninteressant und selbst wenn da was käme, kommt man da problemlos wieder raus.
<ppq> na, ist ja dein risiko :)
<rentier_> ppq, richtig. Also zurück zu Transmission.
<Hamster> ist ein verschlüsseltes Home-Verzeichnis auch vor Einblick durch 'root'-user gesichert?
<dadrc> Wenn du eingeloggt bist, würde ich nicht drauf wetten wollen
<stevieh> AFAIK nicht, wenn es gemounted ist.
<stevieh> probier es aus
<k1l_> wenn es gemountet ist nicht.
<dadrc> dann sind wir ja einer meinung =)
<k1l_> verschlüsselte systeme sind im betrieb nicht sicher. die helfen nur halt bei diebstahl oder wenn man es halt wieder verschlüsselt bei nichtbenutzung.
<passt> Ich bin gerade dabei mein Dualboot System auf verwende nur noch Ubuntu umzustellen. Die Windows Partition sda1 und sda2 habe ich schon entfernt, in grub.cfg den Eintrag für Windows entfernt und das System lässt sich erfolgreich starten.
<Hamster> bei gemounteten Laufwerken also so, wie bei windows auch?
<dadrc> passt, das klingt so nach aber
<passt> Jetzt möchte ich noch meine Ubuntu Partition sda5 nach sda1 verschieben. 
<Hamster> mir hat gestern jemand erzählt, bei windows könne man seine Dateien auch vor dem Admin schützen - ohne(!) sie zu verschlüsseln
<passt> Mithilfe des Wiki Artikels 'ubuntu umziehen' habe ich mit rsync die Daten kopiert.
<passt> Jetzt stehe ich noch vor dem Problem, wie bringe ich grub bei auch von sda1 und nicht sda5 zu booten?
<k1l_> Hamster: das ist alles blödsinn wenn jemand physisch zugriff hat. auch da wird sicher gemeint sein, dass es verschlüsselt ist und bei nem reboot von nem anderen user nicht sichtbar ist weil eben nicht entschlüsselt und gemountet
<dadrc> passt, normalerweise sollte `sudo update-grub` alle installierten Betriebssysteme finden und dann zum Booten anbieten
<dadrc> Dann wählst du entsprechend das 'neue' Ubuntu, bootest das und löscht das alte. Dann wieder  ` sudo update-grub`
<Hamster> k1l_, nein, der Typ meinte: "Du kannst unter Windows als Anwender Dateien sogar vor dem Administrator schützen (ohne verschlüsseln zu müssen). Unix bzw. Linux sehen dieses Konzept nicht vor."
<passt> update-grub(2) findet nur sda5
<k1l_> Hamster: darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen.
<passt> siehe hier http://paste.ubuntu.com/15358089/
<Hamster> k1l_, ich glaub das auch nicht, will mich halt informieren.
<k1l_> Hamster: ja wie das bei windows ist fragst du am besten die windows jungs. aber ich bezweifel das ehrlich gesagt
<nagetier> Hamster, der Benutzer kann das machen, der Administrator ist aber immer in der Lage das wieder aufzuheben
<k1l_> passt: kannst du mal ein "sudo parted -l" in einem pastebin zeigen?
<dadrc> passt, ist sda1 gemountet?
<dadrc> wenn es nicht gemountet ist, kann grub die Installation auch nicht finden
<passt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15358107/
<dadrc> und `mount -l` bitte
<Hamster> ok :)
<dadrc> (kleines L, falls du nicht kopierst)
<passt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15358116/
<passt> noch ein hinweis
<nagetier> Hamster, und unter Linux kann man ACL arbeiten
<passt> ich halte mich gerade an die wiki Anleitung aus 'ubuntu umziehen' und befinde mich gerade mit chroot auf dem gemounteten sda1 
<dadrc> Und das findet nur die Installation auf sda5? o0
<passt> dort habe ich auch update-grub durchgeführt
<dadrc> hum.
<passt> ja, nur sda5 siehe paste
<passt> das ist der Schritt im wiki https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_umziehen/#GRUB
<dadrc> passt, zeig mal die /etc/fstab von dem System gerade
<passt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15358164/
<passt> die fstab habe ich schon auf die UUID von sda1 angepasst 
<dadrc> Ich würd folgendes probieren: Boot mal das "alte" Ubuntu, pack sda1 in die fstab, `sudo mount -a`, dann `sudo update-grub`
<nagetier> Hamster, auch RBAC und SELinux sollte man sich mal ansehen
<dadrc> Wenn es dann nicht beide findet, würd ich behaupten, dass beim Kopieren was schiefgegangen ist
<dadrc> Ich muss mal eben afk
<passt> Hm, ich habe mir gerade mal die grub.cfg angeschaut. Vllt ist alles auch ok, denn dort zeigen die Einträge für Ubuntu alle auf die UUID von sda1.
<passt> und es gibt zwei zusätzliche Einträge für Ubuntu 15.10 auf sda5, die passender Weise auf die UUID von sda5 zeigen.
<nagetier> passt, teste es doch einfach, zurück kommst ja eh wieder
<passt> Wahrscheinlich hat das System alles automatisch korrekt eingetragen ...
<passt> ok, bin gleich wieder da
<Hamster> nagetier, es geht mir nur um die Aussage des Typs in einem Blog  :)
<nagetier> Hamster, wenn der schrieb unter Windows ist das möglich unter Linux aber nicht ist das bullshit :)
<nagetier> imho ist es auf keinem der Systeme vertrauensvoll möglich, insbesondere nicht wenn physischer Zugriff auf die Maschine besteht
<nagetier> dann dürfte nur eine Verschlüsselung helfen
<passt> juhu, hat geklappt
<passt> danke, dadrc 
<doev> Wenn ich Blender auf GPU-Rendering umstellen will, bietet er mir kein passendes Gerät an. In der Systeminfo finde ich den Eintrag: Error initializing CUDA: Unknown error und No OpenCL platforms found. Beides ist aber installiert und in der Vergangenheit konnte ich mit meiner Hardware das GPU-Rendering benutzen.
<doev> Kennt sich jemand damit aus?
<doev> Der nvidia-Treiber ist selbstverständlich installiert und das OpenGL funktioniert einwandfrei.
<doev> seltsam, habe blender einmal als root gestartet und GPU-Rendering geht. Danach geht es aber auch als normaler user.
<ghostmag>  Hey Leute
<ghostmag> An meinem Rechner ist ein HDMI-Anschluss. Kann ich irgendwie rausfinden, ob der funktioniert?
<zerwas> ghostmag: Die einfachste Möglichkeit das zu prüfen wäre ein Gerät anzuschließen
<ghostmag> zerwas: Da tut sich nichts
<ppq> gib mal im terminal ein: xrandr
<doev> ghostmag, ist der HDMI-Port auf dem Board oder einer PCIe Grafikkarte?
<doev> Der HDMI-Port meiner onBoard Grafikkarte geht z.B. nicht, weil ich einer PCIe Karte drin habe.
<ghostmag> Ich vermute, auf der Grafikkarte, doev
<ghostmag> ppq: einen Moment
<ghostmag> ppq: https://paste.ee/p/7chGB
<Lembert> Hallo, ich hab mir hier einen kleinen Rechner gebastelt(intel nuc + externe usb platte), der sich um Backups und manch anderen Kram kümmert. Auf diesem läuft xubuntu. Zugriff darauf hab ich immer über nx. Ich musste seit ich den habe schon öfters feststellen, dass dieser immer ab Mittag nicht mehr erreichbar ist. Ein Neustart hat meistens geholfen. Vorhin hab ich mir das mal aufn screen angucken wollen was da los ist, aber es kam kein B
<Lembert> ild, Hab Maus und Tastatur angeschlossen, Maus hat geleuchtet, Tastatur nicht. Kein Bild. Erst ab dem Zeitpunkt an dem ich die externe Platte ausgeschalten hab, kam ein Bild und die Tastatur ging wieder. Was kann da sein? Bzw wie bekomm ich das raus?
<stevieh> Lembert: ins syslog schauen? bildschirm anschliessen und schauen, wo er verstarb? Im extremfall: serielle konsole loggen.
<stevieh> vielleicht den Bildschirmschoner dafür auch mal abschalten und sogar in die Konsole wechseln
<Lembert> ich hab kein bildschirmschoner, ausser den lockscreen
<Lembert> könnte das auch mit der externen platte zusammenhängen?
<ghostmag> ppq: https://paste.ee/p/7chGB heißt die 0, dass kein Anschluss der Art vorhanden ist
<ghostmag> ?
<ghostmag> Heißt das, nur der DVI Anschluss funktioniert und alle anderen sind defekt? >_<
<ppq> nein, das ist nur die nummerierung
<ppq> ghostmag, schließ mal per hdmi einen monitor an, schalte ihn an und stell ihn so ein dass er bild von dem port anzeigt(!) und gib nochmal xrandr ein
<ghostmag> Ist gerade
<ghostmag> Fernseher, auf HDMI 1 gestellt
<ppq> sicher dass das der richtige port ist am TV?
<ghostmag> Checke nochmal
<ppq> probier mal die anderen durch
<ppq> eigentlich müsste der dann nämlich in xrandr angezeigt werden
<ghostmag> Leider immer noch nichts
<ghostmag> Erkennt xrandr denn, dass ein HDMI Anschluss bei mir vorhanden ist?
<stevieh> Lembert: das kann alles sein.
<ghostmag> afk ~ Klingel, bin gleich wieder da und lese alles, falls dir was einfällt, ppq :*
<ppq> ghostmag, muss halt auch von der gpu sein, die du gerade nutzt. wenn du die onboard grafik nutzt und nun den monitor an einer extra grafikkarte hängen hast, macht das alles eine spur komplizierter.
<ghostmagazine> ~
<ppq> das sollte schon alles an der selben hängen.
<Sn0ks> kennt sich wer mit Plesk und Owncloud hier aus ? Habe paar probleme mein Ubuntu vServer damit zum laufen zukriegen
<ghostmag> re
<ghostmag> Nochmal die Frage: die angezeigten Anschlüsse bei "xrandr" sind alle theoretisch vorhanden?
<ghostmag> ppq?
<mrkramps> ja
<ppq>  <ppq> ghostmag, muss halt auch von der gpu sein, die du gerade nutzt. wenn du die onboard grafik nutzt und nun den monitor an einer extra grafikkarte hängen hast, macht das alles eine spur komplizierter.
<ppq>  <ppq> das sollte schon alles an der selben hängen.
<volker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15361006/
<volker> hm..wie kann ich Hyperthreading aktivieren?
<mrkramps> volker, hat der prozessor das denn?
<volker> ist ein dualcore
<mrkramps> ja und?
<mrkramps> welches modell genau?
<ghostmag> ppq: Kann ich rausfinden, welche Grafikkarte benutzt wird?
<volker> wie kann ich das über nen Befehl rausfinden?
<mrkramps> ghostmag:$ lspci -nnk | grep "VGA\|'Kern'\|3D\|Display" -A2
<ghostmag> Bei Grafik sagt Ubuntu "Gallium 0.4 on AMD JUNIPER (DRM 2.43.0, LLVM 3.6.0)"
<ppq> ghostmag, ja. schau hinter den pc, wo das (haupt-)monitorkabel dranhängt. da siehst du ja, ob es die onboard grafik ist oder an einer extra grafikkarte
<mrkramps> volker:$ lshw -c cpu
<volker> Danke
<volker> Dual-Core CPU E6300 @2.80GHz
<volker> der müsste Hyperthreading machen, oder täusche ich mich?
<mrkramps> ist nicht gesagt
<ghostmag> ppq: versuche das mal eben mit meinem Laienblick zu beschreiben, wenn das nicht reicht, lade ich ein Bild hoch: Oben sind ganz viele Anschlüsse: HDMI, Maus, Tastatur, Sound, USB. Da hängt das HDMI Kabel dran
<mrkramps> volker, nope … kein hyper-threading
<mrkramps> http://ark.intel.com/products/41493/Intel-Pentium-Processor-E6300-2M-Cache-2_80-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB
<ghostmag> Unten dagegen ist ein Schlitz, mit einem DVI-Eingang, da hängt der Bildschirm dran
<volker> lach...da war ich auch gerade
<mrkramps> ^^
<volker> aber danke dennoch
<mrkramps> gerne
<ppq> ghostmag, ja, dann ist es die onboard grafik. alle anschlüsse, die innerhalb der rechteckigen blende sind, sind vom mainboard.
<ghostmag> Nice, today I learned
<ppq> ghostmag, hängt da auch dein hauptmonitor dran?
<ghostmag> Jav
<ghostmag> Also an dem unteren hängt der dran
<ppq> unteren?
<ghostmag> an dem Schlitz, wo nicht die ganzen Anschlüsse sind
<mrkramps> hm, muss man ggf. dem bios klar machen, was da primäre grafikkarte ist
<ghostmag> Vermutlich an der Grafikkarte
<ppq> ok, dann hängt dein hauptmonitor an der dedizierten GPU und der HDMI-monitor an der onboard grafik. das ist ungünstig.
<volker> oweia-AMD und Intel HD parallel
<ppq> ghostmag, hast du an der grafikkarte noch einen freien hdmi-port? da sollte dann der zweitmonitor ran. wenn nur DVI/DP: da gibt es adapter
<ghostmag> Kann ich den Hauptmonitor oben dranhängen, oder verursacht das Probleme bzw. Nachteile
<volker> mein Laptop Acer Aspire spackt da rum--prime geht nicht
<ghostmag> An der Onboard Grafik habe ich noch ganz viele freie Anschlüsse, z.B. DVI und VGA
<ghostmag> Wäre das nicht einfach möglich, den Bildschirm da dranzuhängen?
<volker> Andere Frage..ich habe 14.04LTS laufen..soll ich noch ein paar Tage warten mit 16.04LTS upgrade bzgl. Kernel 4.x?
<ppq> ghostmag, wenn du ein multi-monitor-setup willst, sollten alle monitore an der gleichen karte hängen - entweder alle am mainboard oder alle an der dedizierten grafikkarte. 
<ghostmag> An dem Grafikkartenanschluss habe ich leider keinen HDMI Port - zumindest von außen erkennbar
<mrkramps> volker, ja, im idealfall bis 16.04.1
<ppq> ghostmag, welches von beiden ist erstmal egal. wenn du die mainboard-anschlüsse nutzt, kannst du auch deine grafikkarte ausbauen, spart strom.
<volker> ich hatte Probleme mit dem 4.4er Kernel zu installieren..nur Probleme
<koegs> volker: gibt es überhaupt nen grund warum du den neuen kernel bräuchtest?
<volker> rasperry pi?*g*
<koegs> was hat das damit zu tun?
<ghostmag> ppq: Das heißt, wenn ich nichts an die Grafikkarte dranhänge, ist die quasi nicht aktiviert? Glaube, die ist nicht schlecht und dachte, die wäre sinnvoll um den PC zu helfen, grafisch anspruchsvolles darzustellen
<volker> upps,sorry-falsches c&p
<volker> naja dachte halt...neuer ist besser
<koegs> neuer != besser, sieht man ja schon daran das du probleme hast :)
<ppq> ghostmag, mach doch mal ein foto von der rückseite deines PCs, so dass man alle anschlüsse gut erkennt, auch die der grafikkarte.
<ghostmag> ppq: Das Problem könnte sein, probiere das aber sofort mal aus, dass  ich nicht einfach die oberen Anschlüsse benutzen kann. Kann es sein, dass die defekt sind oder erst aktiviert werden müssen? Beim ersten Einschalten des PCs (war unter Windows 7) habe ich versucht, den Bildschirm oben dran anzu-
<ghostmag> schließen
<ghostmag> Dabei kam kein Bild
<ghostmag> Alles klar! 
<volker> Ich hab erst seit vier Wochen Ubuntu installiert-super und schon alles zum laufen bekommen und etliches angeeignet..aber trotzdem noch "Newbie"
<volker> bin aber sehr zufrieden
<volker> Frage: Ubuntu 16.04 über ne dvd updaten oder irgendwie anders?
<tocotron> halloo
<koegs> wenn es denn soweit ist, kannst du über das software-center bzw. über do-release-upgrade aktualisieren
<mrkramps> volker, ohne neuinstallation, ohne datenträger, wie koegs sagt, direkt über die paketverwaltung
<koegs> man kann natürlich auch ne cd verwenden/runterladen, wenn man mehrere Systeme aktualisieren will, dann spart man sich den mehrfachen Paketdownload
<koegs> ansonsten ist das mit den eingebauten Tools ohne CD auch sehr bequem
<volker> ok-super...muß ich da neue repositorys einhängen
<mrkramps> volker, übernimmt die paketverwaltung dabei für dich
<ghostmag> ppq:1. https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eRbtFk4EX4Zmd2dk5jRktMbUE/view?usp=sharing 
<volker> "einfach das grafische Aktualisierungscenter?"
<ghostmag> ppq: 2. https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eRbtFk4EX4eVN4aU5KNUlROGs/view?usp=sharing
<mrkramps> oh ah, ghostmag, da musst du aber mal mit dem staubwedel ran ^^
<ppq> ghostmag, das neben dem dicken adapter an der grafikkarte IST ein hdmi-port :)
<ghostmag> sorry für die Qualität, ist schwer da dranzukommen. Aber wenn ich etwas genauer fotografieren soll, mache ich das, ppq.
<koegs> da ist doch ein HDMI-Ausgang
<ghostmag> WHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT
<ghostmag> :O
<ghostmag> mrkramps: :D jah, das ist im Schreibtisch drin
<koegs> DVI - HDMI - Display-Port
<mrkramps> dvi, hdmi und displayport
<ghostmag> Ich test das
<ppq> da muss der zweitmonitor dran :)
<ghostmag> wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<ghostmag> Danke für deine Zeit, ppq <3
<ghostmag> Das Bild hat sich gelohnt :DDDD konnte das nicht erkennen
<ghostmag> Kann ich als erweiterten Desktop einfach eine andere Arbeitsfläche auswählen?
<ghostmag> Sodass ich theoretisch jederzeit zwischen den Arbeitsflächen tauschen kann?
<ghostmag> bei mir ist jetzt jede Arbeitsfläche auf zwei Bildschirmen, für mich sinvoller wäre aber: Arbeitsfläche A - Bildschirm 1, Arbeitsfläche B - Bildschirm 2 
<ghostmag> nutze Ubuntu 14:04
<ghostmag> *.
<ddd> How can I check if Vulkan is working on Ubuntu
<zerwas> ddd: This is the german-speaking channel for Ubuntu. You can join #ubuntu for support in english
<intux> hi leute
<intux> jemand da?
<zerwas> ghostmag: Eigentlich dienen die virtuellen Arbeitsflächen eben genau dazu, virtuell zu sein.
<ghostmag> Hi intux :D
<intux> ah
<intux> da ist er wieder
<ghostmag> Jah, zerwas. Finde die auch super praktisch. Wäre nur noch praktischer, wenn ich eine davon einem anderen Bildschirm zuordnen könnte
<zerwas> ghostmag: Nur interessehalber: Wofür würdest du das benötigen?
<ghostmag> In den Einstellungen habe ich da noch nichts gefunden, bin da aber auch oftmals verwirrt von den sprachlichen Unterschieden.
<ghostmag> zerwas: Der zweite Bildschirm ist nicht von meinem Arbeitsplatz einsehbar. Ich kann also nicht draufschauen, wenn ich da etwas verändere
<ghostmag> um zum Beispiel einen Film zu starten, muss ich den am Hauptbildschirm starten und dann mit Super + S auf den zweiten ziehen
<_moep_> installier mal arandr
<intux> also bei den ersten gehversuchen in irc habe ich ja gleich mein fett weg bekommen
<_moep_> und stell es ein
<ghostmag> Bist du auch neuer Ubuntunutzer, intux? 
<_moep_> (xrandr geht natürlich auch, ist aber keine gui)
<ghostmag> Ich google mich mal rein, _moep_
<_moep_> das is echt einfach
<_moep_> aufmachen
<intux> nö
<_moep_> und dann einstellen welches welcher screen sein soll
<intux> seit 2009
<_moep_> und die auflösung
<intux> aber neuer irc-nutzer
<ghostmag> xrandr ist mein Desktopsystem, _moep_? Dachte, das heißt Unity
<intux> ;-)
<ghostmag> intux: Ukay, nutze seit zwei Tagen Ubuntu und IRC seit 2009. Bist also mein Antagonist
<_moep_> ghostmag: das heißt es auch. ich kenn unity leider nicht, kann sicher(?) sein, dass man es auch da einstellen kann
<_moep_> mit arandr installierst du wenige mb 
<_moep_> das bietet dir ne gui für xrandr
<ghostmag> Kann ich dann einfach Hin- und Herwechseln zwischen Unity und arandr?
<ghostmag> An alle: Nutzt ihr Ubuntu auf Deutsch oder ratet ihr davon ab, weil sich doch manchmal viele Fehler einschleichen, die die Menüführung erschweren?
<intux> geschmacksache
<intux> ich nehme ubuntu gnome
<intux> gefällt mir besser
<intux> natürlich deutsch
<intux> konnte mich mit unity nie anfreunden
<intux> vllt. mal wenn unity 8 eingeführt wird
<intux> wegen der konvergenz zum phone u. tablet
<jokrebel> was aber wohl eher Geschmackssachen sind und besser im offtopic-Kanal aufgehoben wären.
<intux> z.zt. ist das aber auf dem phone schlecht
<_moep_> ghostmag: arandr ist nur ein config tool um xrandr einzustellen 
<intux> ich hatte mal ein bq aquaris zum testen
<jokrebel> so allgemeine Gespräche sind im Support eher nicht so gern gesehn.
<intux> ok
<_moep_> ghostmag: ubuntu macht auf englisch mehr sinn, besonders wenn du fehler hast und danach suchen willst
<Guest28003> hallo, ich hatte mal vor ein paar tagen gefragt ob jemand weiß wie man damit klar kommt wenn der bootloader gecrasht ist
<Guest28003> das hab ich jetzt hinbekommen
 * jokrebel kommt mit deutschen *buntus aller Art bestens zurecht.
<Guest28003> hab mittlerweile ein windows image drüber gebügelt und wollte jetzt ubuntu im dualboot installieren
<Guest28003> leider wird mir nicht die option "neben windows" installieren angeboten. Kann mir jemand sagen warum ?
<Guest28003> wäre sehr cool
<jokrebel> ist das mit oder ohne (U)EFI?
<ghostmag> Danke, _moep_ Schaue mir arandr mal an
<ghostmag> Alles klar, jokrebel
<Guest28003> mit
<jokrebel> Guest28003: Dann könnte das damit zusammenhängen. Hab aber selbst keinerlei Erfahrung damit (weil ich nur alte Hardware nutze). Aber schau mal im Wiki https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Installieren/ und/oder https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot/ ... oder es kann Dich ein anderer an die Hand nehmen.
<ghostmag> Mein Problem mit Ubuntu ist derzeit noch, dass die Browser manchmal nicht alle Webseiten anzeigen. So geht dann zum Beispiel mal Netflix nicht oder ähnliches
<jokrebel> Guest28003: http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php?title=Dualboot_Windows_-_Ubuntu und vielleicht auch noch http://www.pcwelt.de/ratgeber/Schritt-fuer-Schritt-Ubuntu-Dualboot-von-Windows-und-Ubuntu-8707012.html .... ALLE ARTIKEL ALLERDINGS UNGEPRÜFT von meiner Seite aus genannten Gründen
<Guest28003> danke schonmal hab aber alles schonmal grob gelesen
<ghostmag> Es kann nicht sein, dass mein WLAN-Stick nicht genügend supportet wird, dass ich nicht alle Seiten aufrufen kann, oder?
<ghostmag> WLAN-Stick -> entweder geht der oder nicht?
<Guest28003> achja und falls ich versuche die komplette platte zu löschen für ubuntu sagt er folgendes http://pastebin.com/t977iWqj
<Guest28003> vllt weiß ja jemand dadruch wo das problem liegt ?
<intux> habe noch einen edimax übrig
<mrkramps> intux, nur einen?
<intux> ja, wieso?
<mrkramps> sammelt sich nano sticks heutzutage nicht einfach so an!?
<tedris> Ich suche eine Anleitung welche mir in kurzem beschreibt für was Linux die ordnerstruktur verwendet.. z.b. etc bin var .. damit ich meine programm teile in die richtigen ordner packen kann
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Verzeichnisstruktur/
<k1l_> tedris: aber du selbst musst da eigentlich gar nicht rumfummeln. was hast du denn vor?
<tedris> z.b. möchte ich die ssh keys der user nicht im ~/.ssh sondern alle in KA. /var/MEINE_SSHkeys/%u/ speichern.. abgesehn davon das ich im var irgend einrechte problem bekomme möchte ich direkt in dem dafür von linux vorgesehenem bereich arbeiten... evtl /usr/share/ .. mit dem sinn der struktur bin ich leider noch nciht vertraut
<k1l_> tedris: warum? nur um es anders zu machen?
<k1l_> tedris: user keys im user home zu haben ist anerkannter standard.
<tedris> kil_ ja aber in dem punkt möchte ich dies zentralisieren um einem anderen user edit rechte in dem bereich zu geben
<mrkramps> tedris, dann verteil da entsprechende gruppenrechte
<bekks> tedris: Dann solltest du /opt/ wählen, und nicht /usr/
<bekks> tedris: Denn deine Anpassungs sind hostspezifisch, und nicht systemspezifisch.
<tedris> mrkramps, ( AuthorizedKeysFile /var/MEINe_SSHkeys/%u/auth_keys ) $ chown root:root /var/MEINE_SSHkeys && chmod 775 /var/MEINE_SSHkeys &&  chown UNAME:UNAME /var/MEINE_SSHkeys/UNAME -R && chmod 770 /var/MEINE_SSHkeys/UNAME -R - Hier bekomme ich trotzdem rechte probleme xD bin warscheinlich zu dumm aber manchmal klappt es für einen benutzer ... jetzt bin ich im ~/.ssh und es funktioniert - 
<bekks> 775 auf ssh keys ist keine gute Idee.
<tedris> ist nicht auf die keys
<tedris> chmod 770 /var/MEINE_SSHkeys/UNAME -R
<bekks> Warum führst du denn dann  chmod 775 /var/MEINE_SSHkeys aus?
<tedris> das ist ein überordner für root .. hier liegen ordner für jeden einzelnen user drin .. root soll später durch einen beliebeigen user ersetzt werden der dann SSH Keys anlegen darf
<bekks> Jeder User sollte für sich selbst keys anlegen können.
<tedris> und zusätzlich?
<tedris> ein master user
<mrkramps> tedris, das sollte dann mit sudo gehen
<k1l_> tedris: ich verstehe den sinn dahinter nicht
<bekks> root ist der Masteruser.
<bekks> sudo.
<Frickelpit> tedris: wie oft legst du keys an?
<tedris> in den zukunft zu oft 
<bekks> Wie oft denn?
<tedris> einmal die woche
<bekks> Und wie sollte das die Auslagerung nach /var Abhilfe schaffen?
<tedris> ob mit root oder einem extra user .. ich möchte das dieser alle keys in einem ordner findet .. da ich viel mit apache mache habe ich es in den var ordner gepackt.. naja da will es nich sauber laufen.. jetzt schau ich mir linux ordnerstruktur etwas genauer an.. /opt ist vermekrt danke bekks xD
<Frickelpit> tedris: einmal die Woxhe neue keys für bestehende User?
<Frickelpit> *Woche
<tedris> user wechseln und laufen aus
<tedris> einmal die woche hab ich nur sogesagt
<mrkramps> cron und so?
<bekks> Damit ändern sich ihre keys aber nicht.
<bekks> Der User wird gelöscht, fertig.
<tedris> es geht um mein hobby sprich mehrere server und x user
<bekks> BEi meinen bestehenden Users habe ich seit Jahren keine Keys geändert :D
<Frickelpit> du machst dir unnötige Arbeit, wenn du die Keys aus dem jeweiligen Homeverzeichnis rausnimmst
<bekks> Die sind teilweise über mehrere Systeme gewandert und z.T. über 10 Jahre alt.
<tedris> z.b. soll server1 per web interface mit einem remote.user auf server2 nur die RSA keys bearbeiten dürfen
<bekks> Per Webinterface? Uarx. Ich bin raus.
<Frickelpit> :D
<bekks> Das riecht nach webmin und Konsorten.
<tedris> ich schreib selber ein cms xD und nein ich bin da kein profie drin ^^
<bekks> Wieso sollte ein CMS denn User Keys ändern?!
<Frickelpit> tedris: das klingt fürchterlich nach murks
<bekks> .oO(Wahrscheinlich auch noch PHP)
<tedris> wie führt apache eine shell aus
<mrkramps> wozu apache, wenn man ssh benutzen kann?
<bekks> Per cgi-bin.
<tedris> das cms schreibe ich im php.. sprachlich bin ich leider sehr eingeschränkt xD
<tedris> warum eine fernbedienung wenn du auch zum fernsehr gehen kannst (per browser kannst du von einer telefonzelle die freigegebenen scripte starten)
<mrkramps> was habt ihr denn da für telefonzellen?
<tedris> und wer keinen browser bedienen kann muss auch nicht mit ssh anfangen xD
<bekks> Muss ja jeder selbst wissen. Ich halte sämtliche Lösungen per PHP irgendwelche Systemänderungen durchzuführen für völligen Murks.
<tedris> bekks, und das theme eingeschrenkte äänderung am system per webinterfaceß
<bekks> Wenn ich Konfigurationsänderungen durchführen will, per Browser, nehme ich ein Tool, das genau dafür gemacht ist - zum Beispiel puppet, chef oder ansible.
<tedris> ich schreibe da lieber was selber und lasse meiner kreativität freien lauf... auch wenns hässlich und schwer ist , ich möchte es sicher haben und nehme mir die zeit
<bekks> Gerade WEIL ich es sicher haben will, schreibe ich sowas nicht selbst.
<tedris> man muss sich mit sicherheit immer auseinander setzen und kann auch nicht einfach einem programm vertrauen .. bzgl. des schließens neuer bekannter sicherheitslücken ist es bestimmt ratsam sich einem großen projekt an zu vertrauen. aber ist man dann sicherer? xD
<bekks> Ist es.
<bekks> Oder kennst du sämtliche Angriffsvektoren auf die von die eingesetzte Software, auditierst sie regelmäßig, etc.?
<bekks> Aber wie gesagt, das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
<tedris> ich kenne garnichts xD aber ich will es kennenlernen
<tedris> ich mag es nicht das man bei einer projektwahl so oft entteuscht oder in die ecke gezwungen wird... es reitzt mich mehr das selber anzugehen
<tedris> wen nich klappt... shit hapens xD
<Frickelpit> "Security through obscurity
<bekks> tedris: Hast du dir puppet, chef oder ansible denn überhaupt mal angesehen? :P
<tedris> nich das ich wüste .. puppet stand glaub ich mal auf meiner liste (ich schau mir das mal an) , aber da kann ich ja SSH nehmen xD
<tedris> Frickelpit, sicher ist was keiner denkt xD finde das auch sehr interesant
<tedris> << bin ma rauchen
<tedris> bekks, danke für die hilfe ;) nice link
<tedris> ich bin raus gn8
<jemand> Hallo! Hat jemand in letzter Zeit einen Bootstick mit dem USB-creator erstellt?
<jemand> Ich erhalte immer die Fehlermeldung, dass der Bootloader nicht installiert werden kann, da "FAT" - ich hab aber "ext3" als Dateisystem auf dem stick.
<jemand> Macht das Sinn?
<ppq> das programm ist glaube ich auf fat-sticks ausgelegt
<k1l_> jemand: das ist vollkommen egal. beim erstellen wird eh alles platt gemacht.
<k1l_> aber der bootstick ist nen fat, damit der auch an windows kisten funktioniert.
<jemand> wenn's so wäre, wär's ja wie gewohnt - aber: auf einem frisch installierten Ubuntu 15.10 (64) mit allen aktuellen updates wird kein stick mehr erstellt.
<jemand> 3 Rechner und 5 sticks durch - div. Kombinationen - FAIL
<k1l_> hmm. sonst mach den mal platte und zum vat stick
<k1l_> *fat
<jemand> Bootloader ist nicht auf die sticks ladbar
<k1l_> zur not kannste immer noch mit dd den stick erstellen
<jemand> die Kombination hab ich durch...
<jemand> Hat einer 'n stick rumliegen und versucht es mal?
<k1l_> wo genau klappt es denn jetzt nicht und welches iso ist das?
<jemand> ISO von 15.10 (installiert sauber, wenn von CD) 
<k1l_> ob das iso ok ist kannste ja mit md5sum testen
<jemand> lässt sich auf einem nagelneuen System nicht auf den stick bringen - weder mit USB-creator noch mit Unetbootin
<jemand> ISO ist MD5 getestet und hat sauber von der gebrannten CD installiert
<k1l_> dann nimmm dd
<jemand> ok
<jemand> das hab ich gemacht - es funktioniert
<jemand> auch unter Kubuntu - beide GUI-progs fail to load Bootloader
<jemand> bzw. der Bootloader kann nicht auf den stick kopiert werden. Alles andere sauber.
<bekks> Und was ist die Fehlermeldung bei dd?
<k1l_> iirc war da irgendwas mit unetbootin und einer version von syslinux oder so.
<jemand> Bevor ich 'n BUG schreibe, wollt ich nochmal hören, ob irgendwer das Phänomen kennt.
<jemand> nee - dd kann es und ist komplett ok
<bekks> Das reicht doch, Ziel erreicht :)
<jemand> nur die GUI-progs können den Bootloader nicht auf den stick kopieren
<jemand> naja, wenn jetzt User das erleben und nicht bis zur Konsole vorreiten - dann sind sie etwas gemnervt - und wenn es ein BUG ist würd ich schon gern mit dafür sorgen, dass er angegangen wird. 
<jemand> Also, falls einer gerade 'n stick neben sich sieht - mal testen?? wär nett
<mrkramps> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unetbootin/+bug/1511635
<k1l_> iirc ist das bekannt. müsste was mit syslinux sein. da gabs wohl nen update der version und unetbootin und co können damit nicht umgehen. guck mal bei launchpad.net
<jemand> AAAH THX
<mrkramps> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unetbootin/+bug/1328771
<mrkramps> das programm ist einfach nicht gut
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-13
<BlackMage> gwenview : Hängt ab von: libkf5kipi30.0.0 (>= 15.12.0) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<k1l_> da du 16.04 nutzt nen bug melden. und hoffen, dass die sich drum kümmern.
<BlackMage> und  libkf5kipi-data kann ich nicht installieren weil es libkipi-data beschädigen würde
<k1l_> ja du nutzt eine developer version und die developen da noch rum. dafür sind die großen roten warnhinweise gedacht. melde den bug damit die entwickler bescheid wissen und sich die tage darum kümmern
<BlackMage> wie und wo soll ich das melden?
<bekks> Auf launchpad, als Bug.
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fehler_melden/
<BlackMage> bekks: wo genau?
<k1l_> BlackMage:  If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<BlackMage> k1l_: und welches Paket soll ich da melden?
<bekks> Das, das dir Probleme bereitet?
<BlackMage> k1l_: das (umbenannte) neue oder das alte?
<k1l_>  gwenview
<BlackMage> und was soll ich da schreiben?
<k1l_> och bitte
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fehler_melden/
<k1l_> welches system, was wie geamcht. welche fehlermeldungen, ...
<k1l_> wenn du das nicht machen willst und/oder kannst, dann lass die finger von entwicklerversionen.
<BlackMage> so hab gwenview jetzt einfach deinstalliert...
<BlackMage> ahh, libkipi-data war anscheinend das Problem
<BlackMage> warum ist  libkipi-data überhaupt noch in den Quellen? wird doch durch libkf5kipi-data ersetzt
<mrkramps> was sagte man dir vorhin zum thema entwicklerversion?
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Entwicklungsversion/
<BlackMage> mrkramps: aber das wurde doch schon lange ersetzt
<mrkramps> frag die kubuntu-entwickler
<BlackMage> ich weis garnicht mehr wofür das libkipi-data überhaupt benötigt wurde... wahrscheinlich für irgendein altes Ubuntu-Paket das ich mal installiert hatte
<bekks> apt-rdepends sagt dir das.
<BlackMage> bekks: danke, apt-rdepends hatte ich nicht mal installiert^^
<BlackMage> aber das sagst mir leider nichts
<BlackMage> naja egal, jetzt ist es weg und gut is
<bekks> ...
<mrkramps> stammt das paket vermutlich nicht mal aus den gültigen paketquellen
<mrkramps> aber hey, nicht mehr unser problem
<bekks> ack
<eTeddy> #borgbackup
<eTeddy> ups da fehlte was ;-)
<tedris> hat jemand ein gutes openvpn tutorial?
<eTeddy> tedris: http://forum.openvpn.eu/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=4925, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenVPN/, https://wiki.debian.org/OpenVPN, http://www.linksysinfo.org/index.php?threads/testing-openvpn-with-large-dh-parameters.70926/, http://blog.solidshellsecurity.com/2014/01/29/linux-unix-bridging-interfaces-adding-tap0-merging-eth0-networking-openvpn-vpns/#
<eTeddy> tedris: das ist ein Auszug, den ich für meine Config so gelesen habe
<Trac3R> moinsen. (hoffentlich) kurze frage: seit wann sind nach der anmeldung die virtuellen konsolen gesperrt und ändere ich das wieder?
<tedris> super vielen danke!
<Trac3R> (xubuntu)
<eTeddy> Trac3R: was sind denn virtuelle Konsolen? Meinst Du die tty1-6?
<Trac3R> vor dem login lässt sich prima mit strg+alt+f1 bis f6 herumschalten, danach passiert da nix mehr
<Trac3R> eTeddy: genau
<stevieh> komisch, bei mir sind die da.
<eTeddy> Trac3R: hm.. früher (als alles noch besser war) gabs mal ne /etc/inittab wo man sowas konfigurieren konnte - keine Ahnung wie ubuntu/debian das jetzt macht
<Trac3R> eTeddy: ich würde vermuten, dass das, was die inittab früher machte, funtioniert
<Trac3R> nur nach dem login eben nicht mehr
<tedris> die tty funktionieren wie gewohnt.. auch google liefert für xubuntu das selbige ergebniss... evtl hat dein user keine rechte oder die funktion is abgeschaltet
<tedris> << hab keine ahnung ;P
<Trac3R> das ist der user aus der sudoers. und zum umschalten brauchte man früher nie rechte
<stevieh> warte mal. war das nicht irgendwo, wo man die hotkeys abstellen konnte im X?
<Trac3R> ich hab das auch schon wie wild gegoogled, auch die windoze-lösung (neustart) hat nix geändert
<tedris> stevieh, jo ich hab da auch noch was aus opensuse im kopf... da konnte man die tty im weitem sinne deaktivieren..
<tedris> so steht dies nach dem login nicht mehr zurverfügung
<Trac3R> ich wüsste nicht, dass ich das vorsätzlich getan hätte
<eTeddy> Trac3R: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2124650
<stevieh> nein, ich gehe davon aus, dass die ttys noch da sind.  was ist das für ein ubuntu
<eTeddy> Trac3R: versuch doch mal in nem Terminal chvt
<Trac3R> eTeddy: der forum post kann sich nur nicht einloggen. tty1 scheint der zu haben
<eTeddy> Trac3R: kannst Du mot Ctrl+Alt+F1 umschalten?
<eTeddy> Trac3R: Was geht nicht?
<eTeddy> Trac3R: Was passiert bei einem sudo chvt 1?
<Trac3R> eTeddy: ich kann *nicht* mit strg+alt+f1 umschalten. deswegen bin ich ja hier
<eTeddy> ups, flasches fenster für shortcut ;-)
<tedris> guten morgen etaddy xD
<eTeddy> Trac3R: ok, bei obigem kommando klappt es aber, oder?
<stevieh> Trac3R: läuft denn irgendein getty?
<stevieh> aber ich vermute, das liegt eher daran, dass dein xfce die Ctrl-Alt-Fn events klaut. würde mal in der Richtung schauen.
<eTeddy> Trac3R: Was passiert bei einem "sudo chvt 1" ???????
<eTeddy> stevieh: hier müsste er wenigstens nen schwarzen Bildschirm bekommen ;-)
<stevieh> interessant, kannte ich noch gar nicht cas chvt.
<eTeddy> stevieh: siehste, was dazu gelernt, da hat sich das sonttägliche aufstehn schon gelohnt ;-)
<eTeddy> hm... scheint sich erledigt zu haben ;-)
<tedris> so als eselsbrücke wofür steht chvt? change virtual terminal? xD
<eTeddy> da isser wieder ;-)
<Trac3R> eTeddy: cooler trick. muss ich mir merken. funktioniert fast wie die fork bomb
<Trac3R> also das kommando brachte mich zur tty1
<eTeddy> Trac3R: Na das wolltest Du doch, oder?
<eTeddy> sudo chvt 7 bringt Dich wieder zum grafischen Login
<eTeddy> Trac3R: und war auf tty1 nen login screen?
<stevieh> was meine these belegt, dass es nix mit init zu tun hat, sondern xfce die tastenkombi geklaut hat.
<Trac3R> die steuersequenz strg+alt+f7 funktionierte auch. allerdings, als ich wieder zurück bin, hat sich der terminal aufgehängt, mit dem ich das gemacht hab, und die maus events gingen auch nicht mehr
<stevieh> was meine these belegt, dass ich xfce eh nicht mag :-)
<Trac3R> also praktisch war die oberfläche unbrauchbar
<Trac3R> top
<eTeddy> stevieh: naja besser als unity ;-)
<stevieh> aber gar nicht. Nur das besprechen wir "drüben" :-)
<Trac3R> vi ist besser als emacs
<Trac3R> aber jetzt bitte zurück zu meinem problem
<Trac3R> wie macht xfce das und wieso ist das default in xubuntu?
<stevieh> da hilft dir sicher jetzt google weiter.
<Trac3R> als hätte ich danach nicht schon ne stunde gegooglet...
<Trac3R> tja danke dann
<eTeddy> Trac3R: auch wenn es Dir nicht weiterhilft - nutze auch xfce und habe nicht solche Probleme - allerdings mit ubuntu 15.10
<eTeddy> Trac3R: was sagt das logfile?
<eTeddy> X.org.log?
<stevieh> nein, du hast ne stunde nach "ich will mein tty haben" gegooglet. Jetzt hast du rausgefunden: das tty ist da. jetzt musst du "wie sehe ich meine tastenkonfigurationen in xubuntu" googlen. Das ist ein gewaltiger unterschied.
<Trac3R> hab 14.10. und ich finds cool, dass du weißt, was ich gegooglet haben soll
<eTeddy> Trac3R:  rm ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml
<eTeddy> Trac3R: danach bitte nochmal probieren
<eTeddy> Trac3R: also zuvor ab- und wieder anmelden
<stevieh> Trac3R: wars nicht so? :-)
<Trac3R> früher konnten wir mal bei unspezifisch gestellten fragen unsere glaskugeln nicht finden. heute sind möchtegern-mentalisten unter uns.
<Trac3R> ich glaube das ist kein fortschritt
<Trac3R> stevieh: ich habe durchaus nach dem problem in xfce gesucht
<stevieh> Trac3R: schatzi, ich _muss_ dir nicht helfen. 
<Trac3R> stevieh: hast du auch nicht
<stevieh> Hast du eben nur nach Tastenkombinationen gesucht oder immer auch mit tty in verbindung?
<Trac3R> eTeddy: ich benenn die date mal um. danke für den hinweis
<Trac3R> bis gleich
<Trac3R> so
<Trac3R> eTeddy: die datei wird beim login genau gleich angelegt
<Trac3R> hab n diff drauf gemacht, exakt das gleiche
<Trac3R> und im übrigen ist die tastenkombi für die tty da gar nicht drin
<Trac3R> ich nehme mal an, dass die mit "chvt 1" zu belegen nach der erfahrung vorhin auch nicht sonderlich sinnvoll wäre
<Frickelpit> Trac3R: Du nutzt 14.10?
<Trac3R> japp
<Frickelpit> 14.10 ist EOS, aktualisier dein System.
<stevieh> :-)
<Trac3R> lustig
<Frickelpit> Nein, das war durchaus ernst gemeint
<Trac3R> wenn die neue lts heraus kommt, können wir darüber reden
<stevieh> ist 14.10 ne lts?
<Trac3R> moment...
<Frickelpit> nein
<Trac3R> ach ok
<Trac3R> 14.04
<Trac3R> mein fehler
<stevieh> ah.
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/357039/disable-virtual-consoles-tty1-6
<stevieh> hast du - oder sonst wer - an der X konfiguration geschraubt? Wobei das eigentlich nicht sein, kann, weil dann sollte es auch im greeter nicht gehen.
<Trac3R> stevieh: nein. sowas mach ich nicht mehr, seit ich von archlinux umgestiegen bin
<stevieh> hmm... wie gesagt, die ttys sind da, sonst würde chvt nicht gehen, also stiehlt dir irgendwas die Tastenkombi.
<Trac3R> stevieh: die datei existiert bei mir auch gar nicht
<Trac3R> xorg.conf
<Trac3R> wie ganz am anfang gesagt: vor dem login geht ja auch alles
<stevieh> naja, das muss nix heissen, die wird ja glaub ich mittlerweile irgendwo zusammengesetzt
<stevieh> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<Trac3R> furchtbar alles... ich frag mich echt, warum der bsd startup so schlecht gewesen sein soll
<Trac3R> stevieh: dort ist auch keine xorg.conf
<stevieh> dein problem hat mit dem bsd startup glaub ich nix zu tun.
<Trac3R> hätte mich auch gewundert, schließlich sind das dateien, die nach der installation keiner mehr anfasst
<stevieh> da drin sind schnipsel einer xorg.conf?
<Trac3R> stevieh: nein, aber da weiß man wenigstens, wo was wann konfiguriert wurde
<stevieh> ah, da wurde auch x und dein desktop konfiguriert?
<Trac3R> 'grep DontVTSwitch /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/*' brachte keinen treffer
<stevieh> ich glaub unterm strich ist das alles egal, wo es verbockt wird, das nervige (find ich ja auch) ist, dass es alle zwei JAhre woanders ist ;-)
<Trac3R> stevieh: da steht die xorg conf einfach in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf und punkt
<Trac3R> nix mit "selber zusammen bauen"
<stevieh>  Eine vollständige Liste der aktuellen Belegung erhält man mit dem Befehl:xfconf-query -c xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts -l -v 
<Trac3R> ich würde mal vermuten, hier sind irgendwem ganz tolle defaults eingefallen, die gar nicht so toll sind. um den user vor sich selbst zu schützen.
<stevieh> dann dürfte das nicht im X abgeschaltet sein. Was auch zu erwarten war, da im greeter es ja geht.
<Trac3R> stevieh: also das ist praktisch der inhalt der xml nur in lesbar
<Trac3R> ich hab da zwar <Alt><Control>KP_1 bis KP_9, aber nicht strg+alt+f-tasten
<stevieh> hat hier sonst niemand xfce, der das mal checken kann?
<stevieh> agettys laufen ja, denk ich
<stevieh> ah, ich hab noch ne gute idee: check mal mit xev, was du wirklich drückst.
<Trac3R> die inittab der ttys ist übrigens nun in /etc/init/tty[1-6].conf 
<stevieh> da chvt geht ist das wohl nicht das problem
<Trac3R> gehen ist da allerdings etwas euphemistisch
<Trac3R> wenn mir das die oberfläche lahmlegt
<stevieh> eins nach dem anderen
<Trac3R> also xev zeigt mir press events von Control_L, Alt_L und F1
<Trac3R> alles zusammen ist dann NoSymbol
<Trac3R> keycode 67
<Trac3R> der keycode ist f1
<Trac3R> also... liegt das daran, dass die sequenz kein symbol hat?
<stevieh> keycode 67 (keysym 0x1008fe01, XF86Switch_VT_1)
<stevieh> so sieht das bei mir aus...
<Trac3R> dann is das wohl das problem
<stevieh> so isses.
<stevieh> xmodmap -pke
<Trac3R> da xmodmap nicht mehr verwendet werden kann, werd ich das dann mal versuchen, über die xfce einstellungen einzuklickern
<stevieh> ja, k.a. wie das "aktuell" funktioniert.
<stevieh> wobei mir xmodmap noch ne sinnvolle liste ausgibt.
<Trac3R> stevieh: also das kommando sagt z.b. keycode  67 = F1 XF86Switch_VT_1 F1 XF86Switch_VT_1 F1 XF86Switch_VT_1
<Trac3R> nur leider wird xmodmap bei mir schon lang ignoriert. hab ich schon gemerkt, als der compose damit nicht mehr haben wollte
<stevieh> bei mir steht da viel mehr ;-)
<Trac3R> unter diesem keycode?
<stevieh> aber weiss ich auch nicht mehr, wer da was macht.
<Trac3R> tja. wow.
<stevieh> keycode  67 = F1 F1 F1 F1 F1 F1 XF86Switch_VT_1 F1 F1 XF86Switch_VT_1
<stevieh> sind wahrscheinlich die ganzen modifier.
<Trac3R> gut, also an der stelle komm ich wohl erstmal nicht weiter, über die einstellungen lassen sich auch nur programme starten. danke jedenfalls für eure hilfe.
<Trac3R> hab aber noch n anderes problem
<Trac3R> ich hab sporadisch kernel panics. ich konnte das bisher nicht sicher reproduzieren
<Trac3R> scheint kein hardwarefehler zu sein, denn ich hab das auch in ner virtuellen maschine auf nem anderen rechner
<stevieh> was ist denn das für ein rechner?
<Trac3R> die wahrscheinlichkeit ist am höchsten, wenn firefox oder vlc mp4 dateien abspielen
<Trac3R> athlon x2 von 2009. selbst gebaut
<stevieh> und, wenig speicher?
<Trac3R> die panics traten schon ab der 12er version auf
<stevieh> klingt nach graphic
<Trac3R> also mein speicher wird selten über 30% voll. 4gb
<stevieh> ja, am ehesten was mit der graphik. video beschleunigung etc.
<Trac3R> und wie gesagt: passiert auch in der virtual box auf nem anderen rechner
<stevieh> ?
<stevieh> das wiederum kommt mir sehr komisch vor.
<Trac3R> scheint auch nur in der 64bit version zu passieren
<jokrebel> mit "geklontem" Ubuntu oder wie muss man das verstehn?
<Trac3R> ich dachte an irgend ne bibliothek, die was mit grafik macht
<Trac3R> jokrebel: neu istalliert, aber beides xubuntu
<Trac3R> meistens friert die kiste einfach total ein. aber ich habs auch schon 2x geschafft, den kernel panic screen zu sehen
<stevieh> strange
<jokrebel> wenn das an nem 64bit-XUbuntu liegen sollte, sollten das ja auch andere User haben und entsprechende Bugreports zu finden sein.
<jokrebel> Mit XFCE mach ich persönlich aber schon lang nicht mehr rum und kann deshalb auch nicht viel dazu beitragen. 
<Trac3R> hätten die kde4 nicht so versaut, würde ich sicher immer noch das nutzen
<Trac3R> aber es is nunmal wie es is
<Trac3R> naja, bei nem so schwer zu reproduzierenden fehler, ist es etwas schwer, da selber nen bugreport zu schreiben. nach meiner erinnerung waren die kernel logs nicht sehr aussagekräftig
 * jokrebel ist schon länger bei Unity bzw. LXDE aber das ist eher Offtopic.
<Trac3R> ich hab zur 2 "screenshots" von dem absturz. so mit echt kamera->bildschirm
<stevieh> das mit den vms wundert mich schon. 
<Trac3R> lxde nutz ich auf nem netbook. da hatte ich den fehler nie. ist aber auch 32bit
<Trac3R> na egal. vielleicht hab ich mal wieder lust, ständig an meinem system herumzufummeln und wechsel wieder weg von ubuntu. das könnte den fehler auch beheben. :P
<Trac3R> also danke nochmal
<Trac3R> und tschüß
<stevieh> und tschüss
<Lembert> Hallo, ich habe in der /etc/fstab eine Zeile drin mit einem nfs Netzlaufwerk drin. Wenn beim Bootvorgang dieses Laufwerk nicht zu erreichen ist, wartet der Vorgang 1:30min bevor er weitermacht. Wie kann ich das umgehen?
<jokrebel> den Eintrag rausnehmen?
<Lembert> Ich möchte aber das wenn das Gerät an ist, automatisch auch eingebunden wird.
<jokrebel> Dann schalt es vor dem booten immer ein?
<Lembert> nicht möglich
<Longbottom> Lembert: Du kannst die Option "bg" probieren.
<Lembert> Wenn das Gerät an ist soll es eingebunden werden, ansonsten nicht. Oder löst man sowas anders?
<Lembert> Longbottom, danke, klingt gut
<ghostmag> Nutzt hier jemand Teamviewer auf Ubuntu?
 * jokrebel schon länger nicht mehr.
<jokrebel> aber https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamViewer/ sollte erst mal weiterhelfen können.
<jokrebel> was spricht gegen VNC oder so?
<ghostmag> VNC?
<ghostmag> Habe Teamviewer installiert, aber kann nur auf andere Systeme zugreifen und nicht auf Ubuntu von außen
<jokrebel> siehe Alternativen in dem geposteten Link
<jokrebel> dass Du nicht von "aus dem Internet"(?) drauf zugreifen kannst, könnte daran liegen, dass Dein Router das nicht "durchlässt/-leitet"
<stevieh> ich hab neulich erst teamviewer von ubuntu zu ubuntu benutzt.
<ghostmag> Verstehe nur nicht, wo ich den Ubuntu Rechner als neuen PC einrichten kann
<ghostmag> Habe hier Teamviewer auf, aber mir wird da nichts dergleichen angezeigt
<stevieh> versteh ich nich? Links steht "Fernsteuerung zulassen" und rechts steht "fernsteuern". Wo muss man da was einrichten?
<ghostmag> Ich möchte den Ubuntu Rechner über Teamviewer auswählen können. Beim Start wird mir nur angezeigt "Computer fernsteuern" und "Computer und Kontakte"
<ghostmag> stevieh: Bei mir steht das so nicht. Nur die beiden oben genannten Optionen. Bei "Computer und Kontakte" leitet mich ein Link weiter zu  https://login.teamviewer.com/
<stevieh> teamviewer 11?
<ghostmag> Ich schaue mal, wo ich die Version finde
<ghostmag> Jav, 11
<ghostmag> 11.0.55500
<stevieh> strange
<oslt> I suddenly became a boot problem. Ubuntu 12.04 LTS hang with message> Booting with uncomplete network!
<oslt> I am now online with Live CD. Therefore network cable must be in order. And help?
<oslt> Any help?
<oslt> Ach so ist ja Deutsch hier.
<taunix> ja, dann halt aufs netzwerkicon klicken und einrichten
<oslt> taunix: Nein, ich komme ja nicht rein> Momentan habe ich die Live CD. Und da funyt es ja.
<taunix> oder wird die w-lan karte erst gar nicht erkannt?
<taunix> achso
<oslt> Netywerkkabel in Verwendung.
<taunix> müsste sich eigentlich weiterklicken lassen, zum login hin
<oslt> Hier ist mein boot.log http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/2INE
<oslt> taunix: okay muesste ich probieren.
<oslt> Ich habe schon im Internet gestoebert. Das gibt es haeufig. Scheint aber verschiedene Ursachen zu haben.
<taunix> joa, von "kabel nicht eingesteckt" bis zu "karte nicht erkannt", aber das sieht man erst im system
<oslt> taunix: wenn das kabel nicht eingesteckt waere, koennten wir dann chatten? Ich habe grad die Live CD eingeworfen.
<oslt> taunix: Ich werde spaeter checken, ob ich ins syzstem komme. Ich glaube aber nicht. Denn ich habe sicher eine Taste oder Enter gedrueckt vorhin.
<taunix> ist mir schon klar, war nur ein beispiel
<oslt> Habe gerade einen Download laufen.
<oslt> taunix: falls ich neu aufsetyen muss.
<oslt> Schau mal hier http://askubuntu.com/questions/259942/booting-system-without-full-network-configuration
<oslt> taunix: Ich glaube, das hat mit dem Netzwerk gar nichts zyu tun. Ist wohl ein Bug.
<taunix> joa, ich stolpere gerade im bootlog über ein "permission denied"
<taunix> also will er n passwort
<volker> hi zusammen..ich habe neben Unity den Kubuntu-Desktop installiert
<volker> gefällt mir nicht-also deinstalliert
<oslt> taunix: Das Problem faengt wohl schon vorher an> Waiting for network configuration...
<volker> jetzt habe ich den wieder deinstalliert-allerdings scheinen die Schriftarten etc. noch vorhanden zu sein..schaut grauenhaft aus
<volker> irgendwie kriege ich diesen Rest nicht weg,oder habe ich was übersehen?
<oslt> taunix: Dann dauert es eine Ewigkeit, bis er die Meldung bringt, dass er mit unvollst'ndigem Netzwerk startet.
<taunix> hmm, oslt eigentlich geht das per kabel automatisch
<taunix> oslt, und? startet er?
<oslt> Hab noch dmesg im Angebot
<oslt> http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/2INH
<volker> das Forum ist ja leider offline wg. Wartungsarbeiten
<oslt> taunix: Ich warte noch auf den Download. Und dann versuche ich ueber Ctrl Alt F1 einzuloggen.
<kandinsky> was ich bei xubuntu und kubuntu interessieren würde: warum gibt es bei diesen dists keinen proxy mehr, im gegensatz zu ubuntu. bei ubuntu ist der proxy vorhanden und funktioniert einwandfrei
<oslt> taunix: dauert noch ein halbes Suendchen.
<oslt> lach
<taunix> joa, ich häng hier auch an einer mini-leitung... deshalb meine späte reaktion auf links ;)
<ghostmag> Jemand einen deutschen Tech-Support Channel im Kopf?
<ghostmag> Bei jedem zweiten Booten startet der Rechner nicht und zeigt "Reboot and select proper boot device..." 
<ghostmag> Ist nicht direkt Ubuntubezogen, weil es als hier noch Windows drauf lief, auch da war
<ghostmag> Aber wenn hier jemand Ahnung hat, auch gerne :>
<volker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15372431/
<ghostmag> Ausschließen kann ich Betriebssystem. Vermutungen sind leeren Mainboardbatterie? defekte Festplatte? Irgendein Kabel nicht korrekt angeschlossen?
<volker> ..problem..problem..problem
<nagetier> ghostmag, die Batterie kannst ja ausschließen indem du guckst ob Einstellungen beibehalten werden. Defekte HDD könntest mit SMART kontrollieren. Kabel und Netzteil würden mit noch einfallen, oder halt weitere Defekte am Mainboard.
<nagetier> s/mit/mir/
<ghostmag> nagetier: Glaube, alle Einstellungen bleiben erhalten, Uhrzeit zum Beispiel ist korrekt
<ghostmag> Das ist schonmal sehr gut. Würde ungern alles ausbauen, nur um dann festzustellen, dass das nicht daran lag
<ghostmag> SMART?
<it-frosch> ghostmag, starte deinen Rechner von der partedmagic CD und prüfe die Festplatte. Das riecht förmlich nach Festplatte.
<nagetier> ghostmag, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus/
<nagetier> habe hier ein ähnliches Problem, und es ist nicht die SSD.. auch stelle ich das nur fest wenn ich den Rechner kalt starte, reboote ich, ist alles ok
<it-frosch> ghostmag, die englische Wikipedia ist das sehr gut. Die zeigt dir in rot gleich die kritischen SMART Werte an.
 * nagetier vermutet einen fehlerhaften Kondensator
<it-frosch> nagetier, das könnte auch das Netzteil sein. Beim ersten Start gibt es zu viele Verbraucher und die Leistung reicht nicht aus, deshalb ist beim reboot der fehler meist nicht.
<nagetier> it-frosch, joa, mag sein, ein strg-alt-entf reicht dann allerdings auch nicht
<it-frosch> nagetier, einfach testen - allerdings hat man meinst kein Zweitnetzteil im Haus ;-)
<ghostmag> SMART kann ich beim laufenden Betrieb nutzen?
<ghostmag> Dann würde ich das erst damit versuchen und danach eine partedmagic CD
<nagetier> ghostmag, IMHO nur, wenn du keinen vollständigen Test ausführst (welcher auch sehr lange dauern kann)
<nagetier> ghostmag, ein anfänglicher Schnelltest sollte aber erst mal genügen
<ghostmag> Ukay, than I'll try
<it-frosch> ghostmag, du kannst das nebenbei laufen lassen der vollständige Test stört nicht das Arbeiten am Rechner
<nagetier> ok
<ghostmag> Reicht der Befehl sudo apt-get install smartmontools oder muss ich erst eine .deb Datei runterladen?
<sash_> apt-get install lädt die runter
<it-frosch> ghostmag, nein das reicht
<it-frosch> ghostmag, du musst smartmontools als root ausführen also sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<ghostmag> Whua
<ghostmag> Gerade mein Passwort rausgenommen als Admin
<ghostmag> und jetzt will der bei sudo aber trotzdem eins
<ghostmag> alte Passwort funktioniert nicht
<it-frosch> ghostmag, schau dann auf die SMART Werte von 5, 196 und 197. Du sollten alle 0 sein.
<ghostmag> Gibt es ein Befehl für "habe kein Passwort mehr" oder muss ich System rebooten?
<it-frosch> ghostmag, wieso password rausgenommen ??? was soll denn so etwas ? :-D
<it-frosch> ghostmag, einmal reboot
<ghostmag> Freundin sollte den entsperren können :D  damit sie die Musik kontrolliert
<ghostmag> gleich wieder da
<it-frosch> ghostmag, dann würde ich lieber an der Sicherheits Kompetenz der Freundin arbeiten. ;-)
<nagetier> hoffentlich kann er sich jetzt noch anmelden :)
<ghostmag> Ubuntu ist so anspruchsvoll, was neue Passwörter angeht
<nagetier> ghostmag, auch das lässt sich anpassen
<nagetier> ghostmag, mach als root auf den Benutzer, dann kannst ein beliebiges PW eingeben
<ghostmag> Damnit, kann mir jemand das Log von vor meinem Quit schicken? Nicht gespeichert
<ghostmag> nagetier: Bin noch so frisch drin, aber werde das als nächstes versuchen
<ghostmag> Danke dir für den Tipp
<nagetier> ghostmag, schau dir 'man passwd' an
<ghostmag> Passwort geht immer noch nicht >_> lege mal wieder mein altes rein
<ghostmag> Jetzt läuft es :D
<ghostmag> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass bei solchen Befehlen "sudo apt-get install smartmontools" was von offiziellen Ubuntuservern geladen wird?
<ghostmag> nagetier: Kannst du mir vielleicht kopieren, was vor meinem Quit geschrieben wurde, wie ich Smart nach dem Download starte?
<it-frosch> ghostmag: sudo apt-get install smartmontool
<ghostmag> Nutze noch Byrd als IRC Clienten derzeit und der loggt noch nicht
<it-frosch> ghostmag: sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<nagetier> ghostmag, "<it-frosch> ghostmag, du musst smartmontools als root ausführen also sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda", "<it-frosch> ghostmag, schau dann auf die SMART Werte von 5, 196 und 197. Du sollten alle 0 sein."
<ghostmag> Danke it-frosch 
<ghostmag> Danke
<ghostmag> it-frosch: https://paste.ee/p/IktS1
<ghostmag> SMART noch nicht aktiviert?
<it-frosch> ghostmag: sudo smartctl --help
<it-frosch> ghostmag: was für ein os hast du am laufen
<ghostmag> it-frosch: https://paste.ee/p/pP9JK Ubuntu 14.04
<it-frosch> ghostmag: dann kannst du auch ganz komfortable über die Datenträgerverwaltung gehen. ;-)
<it-frosch> ghostmag: ich habe xubuntu 14.04, deshalb weiss ich nicht genau wie das unter Ubuntu heisst.
<it-frosch> ghostmag: ansonsten wäre sudo smartctl --smart=on /dev/sda  der Befehl den du brauchst
<ghostmag> =======> UNRECOGNIZED OPTION: smartctl  Use smartctl -h to get a usage summary
<Rochvellon> schau mal nach, ob gnome-disk-utility installiert ist, dann kannst Du das über Alle Einstellungen -> Festplatten nutzen
<ghostmag> Durchsuche gerade die Einstellungen nach sowas. Meine da vorhin was gesehen zu haben
<nagetier> sollte man es nicht eher in BIOS/UEFI aktivieren?
<Rochvellon> bzw Laufwerke
<ghostmag> Habe das gefunden: "Welcome to System Testing. This program contains automated and manual tests to help you assess how well your system works with Ubuntu."
<ghostmag> Das hilft mir nicht, oder?
<nagetier> ghostmag, starte den Rechner neu und aktiviere die Einstellung in deinem Setup.. ich vermute es ist dort abgeschaltet
<ghostmag> Wenn ich die Festplatte auswähle, kann ich "Leistungstest" auswählen
<ghostmag> nagetier: "aktiviere die Einstellug in deinem Setup" Du meinst SMART?
<nagetier> ghostmag, ja, das scheint in BIOS/UEFI aus zu sein
<ghostmag> Rochvellon: Wie schaue ich nach, ob gnome-disk-utility installiert ist?
<ghostmag> nagetier: Also Ubuntu gar nicht starten, sondern das übers BIOS ausführen?
<nagetier> ghostmag, dort aktivieren, dann in Ubuntu den Befehl ausführen
<Rochvellon> sudo apt-get install gnome-disk-utility oder im Softwarecenter einfach danach suchen
<ghostmag> Rochvellon: gnome-disk-utility ist schon die neueste Version scheint schon drauf zu sein
<k1l> ghostmag: guck im BIOS nach, ob da smart abgeschaltet ist
<ghostmag> nagetier k1l: Ich wechsel dann gleich mal auf Chromebook für IRC. Alleine traue ich mich noch nicht im BIOS was zu machen ChanServ
<Rochvellon> dann such mal in dem Popup von Ubuntu, wo die Programme gestartet werden, nach Laufwerke
<ghostmag> Rochvellon: Yeah, da war ich schon und da kann ich einen Leistungstest starten
<Rochvellon> und da kannst du auch die SMART-Werte abrufen, sofern SMART aktiviert ist
<nagetier> ghostmag, kannst du uns dein Mainboard nennen.. ist das ein Desktop-Rechner?
<ghostmag> Jav, Desktop-Rechner. Einen  MOment
<ghostmag> M2N68-AM SE2 Motherboard
<ghostmag> zumindest steht das auf der Anleitung
<ghostmag> Ah, ja, da wird Smart angezeigt, Rochvellon
<ghostmag> Einschätzung ist überall auf "OK"
<ghostmag> Welche Daten sind wichtig? Wert?
<ghostmag> Hi ghostcube 
<nagetier> :)
<ghostcube> o/
<ghostmag> Bei "Typ" steht dreimal "Frühwarnung" und ansonsten "Alterserscheinung". Sounds not so good
<ghostmag> nagetier: Das ist nicht gut, oder? Festplatte also eher nicht mehr so toll und ich bräuchte eine neue? Oder sollte ich einen "Selbsttest starten"?
<nagetier> ghostmag, ich würde mit wünschen sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda würde durchlaufen
<nagetier> r
<ghostmag> Kann bei "Selbsttest starten" kurz, erweitert und Transport auswählen. Bei deinem Befehl kommt folgendes: https://paste.ee/p/nPd53
<ghostmag> Kann man da irgendwas erkennen oder klappt der Befehl nicht, nagetier?
<nagetier> ghostmag, der Befehl wurde jetzt ausgeführt, ich kann nichts auffälliges erkennen, bin da aber auch nicht sehr erfahren. Eine neue Platte musst du aber nicht kaufen.
<nagetier> IMHO :)
<ghostmag> Das klingt schonmal gut (:
<nagetier> ghostmag, es geht doch noch immer darum dass der Rechner ab und zu das Startlaufwerk nicht findet, oder?
<ghostmag> Jah, so verstehe ich das zumindest. Beim Googlen bin ich mal auf das Ergebnis gestossen:
<ghostmag> Sollte der Fehler nicht hierdurch verursacht sein, legt die Installations-CD von Windows in das Laufwerk. Alternativ könnt ihr beim Bootvorgang mit „F8“ die „erweiterten Startoptionen“ aufrufen und dort die Option „Computer reparieren“ starten. Sucht hier die „Computerreparaturoptionen“, wo sich die
<ghostmag> Aber das ist ein Windowsding oder kommt man so einfach ins BIOS?
<ghostmag> http://www.giga.de/downloads/microsoft-windows/tipps/reboot-and-select-proper-boot-device-hilfe-loesungen/
<nagetier> ghostmag, erkläre noch mal kurz den Fehler
<ghostmag> Der angezeigte Fehler ist tatsächlich der, der auf dem ersten Sceenshot zu sehen ist
<ghostmag> PC fährt hoch, der schwarze Screen wird angezeigt
<ghostmag> Ist so ungefähr 50% Chance. Dann Reboote ich und es geht eigentlich
<ghostmag> Gerade erfahren, dass die Vorbesitzerin das Problem auch schon so circa 3 Jahre hat
<nagetier> ghostmag, und dann funktioniert es aber auch ab und zu, warum auch immer.. und du verwendest Grub, um Linux oder Windows zu starten?
<nagetier> ahja
<k1l> kabel sind aber nicht locker?
<ghostmag> k1l: Innen drin meinst du?
<nagetier> ghostmag, dann hat das auch nichts mit dem OS zu tun
<k1l> jupp
<nagetier> ghostmag, kannst du das Kabel austauschen, zeitweise ließe sich auch ein anderes verbautes verwenden
<ghostmag> nagetier: Jav, gehe davon auch aus, dass das nicht am OS liegt. War ja bei Windows und bei Ubuntu
<nagetier> ghostmag, schließe das Kabel aus
<ghostmag> Also aufschrauben, Kabel von Festplatte zu Mainboard umstecken?
<ghostmag> Sind das diese SATA 2, 3-Anschlüsse?
<nagetier> ghostmag, jo, nehme zB das vom DVD
<nagetier> ghostmag, verfolge das Kabel von der HDD zum MB, und tausche das
<ghostmag> ~wechsel
<BlackMage> ghostmag: das Vorbesitzer auch immer vergessen die Probleme zu erwähnen^^
<ghostmag> BlackMage: Sie hat mir das vorher erzählt und ihr hat man gesagt, man müsse einfach eine Batterie austauschen. Aber bin ihr nicht böse, ist meine Mitbewohnerin
<Aloa> Wie kann Popcorntime installieren?
<nagetier> ghostmag, bevor du das machst, ziehe den Netzstecker und warte ein paar Sekunden
<ghostmag> Ich fahre jetzt herunter und schraube auf. Hoffe, dass jemand bei mir bleibt, weil ich eh unsicher bin, was sowas angeht
<ghostmag> Alles klar, nagetier!
<mrkramps> ghostmag, für mich hört sich das verhalten fast nach defekten elkos auf dem mainboard an
<mrkramps> oder wird bios bild noch korrekt angezeigt?
<nagetier> mrkramps, bin mir fast sicher, auf dem Board sind keine mehr verbaut
<nagetier> also keine Kondensatoren mit erkennbarer Bruchstelle
<mrkramps> nagetier, ok! ich bin hier erst mitten in der diskussion reingeschneit
<nagetier> joa
<nagetier> mrkramps, aber Kabel, Netzteil oder Board haben wir auch in Verdacht
<ghostmag> Rechner ist auf. Bin gespannt
<mrkramps> hat das meinboard denn ide und sata?
<ghostmag> Ich liefere mal eben ein Foto, bevor ich anfange
<nagetier> mrkramps, <ghostmag> M2N68-AM SE2 Motherboard
<mrkramps> danke
<ghostmag> Wisst ihr direkt, was das für eins ist, wenn ihr das nur lest?
<mrkramps> ghostmag, nein … aber die bildersuche von google kann sehr hilfreich sein :)
<nagetier> ghostmag, im Netz nachlesen, auf die Herstellerseite gehen und die Anleitung laden
<BlackMage> ghostmag: ja das https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/M2N68/
<ghostmag> Erstmal ein Bild von mir: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eRbtFk4EX4ZGdrbG9meVRzQWM/view?usp=sharing
<ghostmag> Das rote und schwarze Kabel würde ich jetzt tauschen
<ghostmag> Das rote ist leider sehr tief drunter verlegt
<mrkramps> hm, das ist ein anderes board oO
<mrkramps> und jemand muss das gerät dringend mal sauber machen … immer noch
<BlackMage> oh ja
<BlackMage> dann eben das: https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/M2N68AM_SE2/
<ghostmag> Ist das ein anderes Board als ich gesagt habe?
<mrkramps> augenscheinlich schon
<ghostmag> Dann habe ich die falsche Anleitung hier
<ghostmag> Sorry
<ghostmag> Soll ich mit Wattepads da durchgehen oder wie macht man das? :D
<ghostmag> Habe Sorge, da was zu zerstören
<mrkramps> wattepads bringen da nicht viel
<BlackMage> ghostmag: welches Board haste denn jetzt?
<mrkramps> BlackMage, das auf dem foto
<ghostmag> Das Bild ist von mir, jav
<ghostmag> Würde sagen, das heißt ASRock H61DE|S3
<ghostmag> Außer, ich tippe da das falsche ab
<ghostmag> Kabel austauschen: Das schwarze und rote einfach tauschen, oder?
<mrkramps> hm hm hm, wenn ich das richtig sehe sind beide laufwerke da am SATA 2 anschluss
<ghostmag> Jav, die habe ich letztens umgesteckt
<nagetier> mrkramps, wir wollen nur ein fehlerhaftes Kabel ausschließen
<BlackMage> ghostmag: dann würde es so aussehen: http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H61DES3/
<mrkramps> nagetier, alles kla
<ghostmag> Konnte Ubuntu nicht installieren, während die am SATA 3 angeschlossen waren
<ghostmag> BlackMage: Das sieht nach meinem aus
<BlackMage> ghostmag: gut dann hätten wir das schonmal geklärt
<ghostmag> Das rote und schwarze kann ich ohne Probleme austauschen? Sind beides gleiche Kabel, right?
<ghostmag> Und ist normal, dass Festplatte und Laufwerk verbunden sind?
<mrkramps> ja, sind beides SATA-kabel
<mrkramps> und die beiden laufwerke hängen lediglich am gleichen kabel der stromversorgung
<mrkramps> aber auch da könnte man ansetzen und ein anders stromkabel versuchen
<nagetier> Die HDD ist leider ganz und gar nicht korrekt verbunden
<nagetier> Sie ist an SATA2, und dort nicht an Port 0
<nagetier> besser wäre es gewesen den oberen der beiden weißen Anschlüsse zu verwenden
<ghostmag> Jah, so war das vorher, nagetier
<ghostmag> Konnte da Ubuntu nicht installieren
<ghostmag> Aber ich probiere mal
<nagetier> ghostmag, dann sollte man das beheben, du willst unbedingt SATA3
<ghostmag> Ich probiere es mit SATA3
<ghostmag> oben = der, der näher am Rand ist?
<ghostmag> also namentlich SATA 3_1 oder 3_2
<mrkramps> festplatte an SATA3_1
<nagetier> "2 x SATA3 6.0 Gb/s connectors by ASMedia ASM1061" .. oder auch nicht, muss mal weiter lesen
<ghostmag> Ukay
<ghostmag> Laufwerk ist egal?
<mrkramps> ghostmag, warte noch kurz
<nagetier> ich glaube den Chip würde ich nicht nutzen wollen, wobei es der einzige ist, der SATA3 bietet
<ghostmag> mrkramps: Ich warte. Habe Festplatte jetzt an SATA 3_1
<ghostmag> nagetier: Was ist so schlecht an dem Chip?
<ghostmag> Während ich hier warte: Jemand einen Tipp für die Reinigung? 
<nagetier> ghostmag, die anderen Anschlüsse werden von Intel unterstützt, das dürfte auch erklären warum sich Ubuntu nicht ohne weiteres installieren ließ.. der Intel dürfte wesentlich besser sein.. 
<ghostmag> Wahrscheinlich kein Lappen und Wasser, oder? :D
<nagetier> ghostmag, und da du nur eine HDD verwendest, wird der Vorteil von SATA3 nicht genutzt
<ghostmag> nagetier: Also doch bei SATA 2 bleiben?
<nagetier> jau
<mrkramps> also festplatte an SATA2_0
<ghostmag> alright!
<nagetier> ghostmag, dort aber, wenn jetzt noch möglich, SATA2_0
<ghostmag> Yes, dachte ich mir
<ghostmag> mrkramps: Ich warte noch mit dem Laufwerk?
<ghostmag> Würde das dann vermutlich an SATA 2_1 anschließen
<mrkramps> ghostmag, kannst schon machen
<ghostmag> Alles andere bleibt so?
<mrkramps> ja
<ghostmag> Könnte an die Festplatte doch ein anderes Stromkabel schließen, oder?
<BlackMage> bietet SATA3 nicht eine höhere Geschwindigkeit als SATA2?
<mrkramps> BlackMage, der chipsatz auf dem board ist aber scheisse
<nagetier> BlackMage, ja, klar, aber die HDD nutzt die nicht
<ghostmag> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eRbtFk4EX4ZGdrbG9meVRzQWM/view So wie ich das sehe, hängen da ja mehrere Stromkabel rum, oder?
<ghostmag> Kann ich die einfach anschließen?
<mrkramps> ghostmag, die hängen alle am gleichen netzteil
<ghostmag> Ukay, also nichts mehr wechseln
<mrkramps> also ja, du könntest die festplatte an das 2. y-kabel klemmen
<mrkramps> aber wir sollten erst mal testen, ob es jetzt so geht
<ghostmag> Alright
<ghostmag> Kann ich den auflassen beim Testen?
<nagetier> klar
<nagetier> wenn du dich hinter einer Strahlung abschirmenden Wand befindest geht das oft gut
<taunix> lol
<BlackMage> mrkramps: weil du dich ja so gut mit Chipsätzen auskennst: ist eigentlich der VIA® K8T890 Chipsatz gut? den hab ich nämlich auf meinem ASUS Board
<ghostmag> lulz
<mrkramps> BlackMage, ich weiß das nicht von jedem chipsatz
<ghostmag> i get it :>
<mrkramps> BlackMage, die ASMedia SATA controller haben afaik halt generell keinen guten ruf 
<mrkramps> von VIA weiß ich nur, dass die GFX chipsätze ein jammerspiel sind … sonst habe ich mit denen nie probleme gehabt
<ghostmag> Reboot and Select proper Boot device
<ghostmag> nach Reset läuft es
<ppq> BlackMage, ist halt uralt-hardware. wenn dein pc ein paar stunden pro tag läuft, würde sich ein neuer rechner schon nach 1 oder 2 jahren rein über die gesparten energiekosten von selbst bezahlen.
<ppq> aber das ist offtopic :)
<nagetier> ghostmag, klemme mal das CD/DVD ab, also SATA- und Stromkabel (die HDD hängt da zusammen mut dem an einer Leitung, das KÖNNTE ein Problem sein)
<BlackMage> mrkramps: hat der M2V denn so einen?
<mrkramps> BlackMage, das ist dein board, also google das bitte selber ;)
<ghostmag> Wenn ich das Laufwerk abklemme, kriegt die Festplatte doch keinen Strom mehr, oder nagetier?
<mrkramps> ghostmag, das DVD-laufwerk
<mrkramps> einfach beide kabel aus dem raus
<nagetier> ghostmag, wenn du die HDD mit Strom verbunden lässt schon.. der wird auch so weiter gereicht
<BlackMage> mrkramps: nein der hat nur 2 VIA Chipsets
<ghostmag> Alright
<nagetier> ghostmag, bist du mit der HDD denn jetzt an SATA2_0 oder _1?
<ghostmag> 2_0
<ghostmag> startet
<ghostmag> Copyright C 2010 American Mega Trends
<ghostmag> oh damn
<ghostmag> what is that
<nagetier> ghostmag, versuche das jetzt öfter, um die 50% Wahrscheinlichkeit auszuschließen
<ghostmag> Bin wo ganz anders
<ghostmag> Bin jetzt im "Asrock UEFI Setup Utility"
<mrkramps> lass mich raten, gar kein laufwerk erkannt?
<ghostmag> sieht aus wie Oberfläche des Motherboards
<nagetier> ghostmag, dann gehe da wieder raus
<ghostmag> Jah, vermutlich
<ghostmag> muss eben Bildschirm fixieren
<ghostmag> Jah, glaube er erkennt nichts
<ghostmag> Soll ich ein Bild machen
<ghostmag> ?
<nagetier> unbedingt :)
<ghostmag> Ubuntucommunity 10/10
<ghostmag> :*
<ghostmag> nagetier: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eRbtFk4EX4akdsMlhKRGUydmM/view?usp=sharing
<ghostmag> Oben steht "ASROCK UEFI SETUP UTILITY"
<nagetier> ghostmag, zig uns mal ein Bild von den Anschlüssen
<nagetier> zeig*
<ghostmag> Hinten am Rechner?
<mrkramps> mich würde ja eher ein bild aus dem setup utility menüpunkt "boot" interessieren
<taunix> die sata-anschlüsse
<ghostmag> Von gestern noch: Grafikkarte: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eRbtFk4EX4eVN4aU5KNUlROGs/view?usp=sharing  Alle: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eRbtFk4EX4Zmd2dk5jRktMbUE/view?usp=sharing
<ghostmag> kann jetzt aber bessere machen
<ghostmag> taunix: Die SATA Anschlüsse, ohne das was drin steckt?
<taunix> ghostmag, mit dem was da momentan drin steckt
<ghostmag> taunix: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eRbtFk4EX4ZGdrbG9meVRzQWM/view?usp=sharing
<ghostmag> Kann da auch besseres Bild von machen
<ghostmag> mrkramps: Ukay
<mrkramps> ghostmag, das ist noch das alte bild
<nagetier> ghostmag, das Bild, welches du vorhin schon einmal gesendet hattest, nur in aktuell
<ghostmag> Alles klar!
<nagetier> wir müssen kontrollieren ob die Kabel korrekt angeschlossen sind
<ghostmag> mrkramps: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eRbtFk4EX4NXktS2VhcUR2UDA/view?usp=sharing
<mrkramps> danke, damit wissen wir sicher, dass kein laufwerk als boot device erkannt wurde
<mrkramps> jetzt bitte noch das bildmaterial für das nagetier :)
<ghostmag> Die SATA-Anschlüsse: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eRbtFk4EX4dGNmVFNuZmNuM2M/view?usp=sharing und von weitem: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eRbtFk4EX4YjV1NGdJLVdiU1k/view?usp=sharing
<ghostmag> Habe das rote komplett so gelassen, also beim letzten Boot war das genau so und Ubuntu ist gestartet nach dem zweiten Versuch. Habe nur das schwarze (das an dem Laufwerk) komplett rausgenommen
<mrkramps> und das stromkabel vom dvd-laufwerk abgezogen?
<taunix> hm, passt eigentlich
<ghostmag> Jav
<nagetier> ghostmag, ftp://europe.asrock.com/Manual/H61DES3.pdf , Abschnitt 3.4.4 , 3.4.5 .. zeig uns die auch mal
<mrkramps> ghostmag, stromkabel raus aus der HDD und das andere rein
<ghostmag> Das, was vorher an dem Laufwerk war, mrkrampsß
<taunix> hilft wohl nix, als alle anschlüsse durchzuprobieren, wenn der erste nix bringt :(
<mrkramps> ghostmag, machen wir erst das, was nagetier anfordert
<ghostmag> nagetier: Bin im Advanced Screen
<ghostmag> Soll ich alles anklicken und fotografieren?
<nagetier> ghostmag, ne, nur die Bilder die auch im Handbuch an den Stellen abgebildet werden
<ghostmag> Ah, ukay, das .4 nicht mehr gesehn
<nagetier> ich wüsste auch gerne welche UEFI Version du derzeit drauf hast
<nagetier> schau mal ob du das findest
<nagetier> mach aber bitte erst mal die beiden Bilder
<mrkramps> steht da echt, dass SATA3 da standardmäßig auf IDE mode steht?
<nagetier> mrkramps, joa, ist oft so
<mrkramps> ah ok
<ghostmag> nagetier: Den ersten habe ich, den Menüpunkt "3.4.5 Intel(R) Rapid Start Technology" finde ich aber nicht
<nagetier> einer der Gründe warum man vor einer Installation die Einstellungen unbedingt kontrollieren sollte
<ghostmag> nagetier: Ney, der ist nicht vorhanden
<ghostmag> Überhaupt kein "Intel"-Punkt unter Advanced
<ghostmag> Liefere mal eben zwei Bilder
<nagetier> ghostmag, im Handbuch Seite 42, dort kannst du den aufrufen
<nagetier> wenn das Handbuch auch tatsächlich den Ist-Zustand abbildet
<ghostmag> nagetier: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eRbtFk4EX4a2gtNmF6d05YZ1U/view?usp=sharing und https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eRbtFk4EX4dmJNemhWeFpSWlk/view?usp=sharing
<ghostmag> Ich schaue nochmal genauer 
<ghostmag> Handbuch sieht ein bisschen anders aus als bei mir
<nagetier> ghostmag, schreib uns mal was du bei "SATA Controller 0" auswählen kannst
<nagetier> "Compatible" ist meist nicht so toll
<ghostmag> nagetier: Compatible, Enhanced, Disabled
<nagetier> .. auch wenn das die derzeitigen Probleme nicht beheben wird, schalte dort mal auf "Enhanced", "SATA Mode" auf"AHCI", "Hard Disk SMART" einschalten, SATA3 schaltest ab
<nagetier> die Möglichkeiten zu "SATA Controller 1" wären auch noch interessant
<ghostmag> nagetier: Wenn ich SATA Mode AHCI einstelle, verschwindet SATA Controller 0 und 1
<nagetier> ghostmag, ja, ok.. das passt schon
<ghostmag> nagetier: Also SATA MOde auf IDE lassen, Sata Controller 0 auf "Enhanced" stelle und Hard Disk SMART einschalten?
<nagetier> ghostmag, Compatible macht so dann keinen Sinn mehr, aus dem Grund werden die wohl ausgeblendet
<nagetier> ghostmag, nein, schalte "SATA Mode" auf "AHCI"
<ghostmag> done
<nagetier> k
<nagetier> hm..
<ghostmag> Hard Disk Smart aber auch anschalten?
<nagetier> dann speicher die Einstellungen mal ab und reboote
<nagetier> joa
<nagetier> ghostmag, und den SATA3 krap Chip auch abschalten
<nagetier> crap*
<ghostmag> Sata3 Mode lasse ich jetzt Disabled?
<nagetier> Ja
<ghostmag> Ukay, done
<ghostmag> Ich starte neu
<nagetier> ghostmag, gespeichert hattest?
<ghostmag> Jav
<nagetier> :)
<ghostmag> sieht nach Ubuntu aus
<ghostmag> Hat geklappt
<ghostmag> whuut
<nagetier> wie gesagt, das wird die Probleme nicht behoben haben.. aber die Einstellungen sind jetzt jedenfalls schon mal besser
<nagetier> ok
<ghostmag> Ich schalte mal aus und fahre wieder hoch
<ghostmag> Schauen, ob der wieder Ubuntu startet
<nagetier> allerdings frage ich mich warum der zuvor das Laufwerk nicht gefunden hatte.. aber ok
<ghostmag> startet direkt Ubuntu
<nagetier> nice
<nagetier> ghostmag, dann fahre wieder herunter, schließe das DVD wieder an und zeige uns dann nochmal ein aktuelles Bild von den Einstellungen
<nagetier> vergiss das Netzkabel nicht
<ghostmag> Von den Einstellungen auf welcher Oberfläche?
<ghostmag> Und genau so wie vorher anschließen? Also Netzteil: erste Laufwerk, dann Festplatte?
<ghostmag> *Erst
<ghostmag> *erst
<ghostmag> Oder schauen, ob ich das ändern kann und dasselbe Kabel erst die Festplatte, dann das Laufwerk verbindet?
<nagetier> ghostmag, ja, daran lag es sehr wahrscheinlich nicht
<ghostmag> Nice, klingt sogar nachvollziehbar für mich
<ghostmag> Ich versuche mal, ob die Länge reicht
<nagetier> ghostmag, gehe danach wieder ins UEFI (F2 oder Del vor dem OS STart drücken, oft auch mehrfach schnell nacheinander) und dann die Seite, die wir zuletzt bearbeitet hatten
<ghostmag> wait
<nagetier> ghostmag, das ist eigentlich recht egal :)
<ghostmag> Gerade nochmal so gestartet
<ghostmag> Jetzt geht der wieder erst ins UEFI Menü
<nagetier> es sind halt zwei Verbraucher an einem Strang, so oder so
<ghostmag> Laufwerk ist noch nicht wieder dran
<ghostmag> Wenn ich auf nicht speicher und beende, zeigt er weiterhin das UEFI Menü. Wenn ich Speicher und beende, startet er Ubuntu
<nagetier> ghostmag, gehe da raus und schließe die beide korrekt wieder an.. wo setzt du das DVD-Kabel, an welchen SATA2_ Anschluss?
<ghostmag> SATA 2_1?
<nagetier> muss du wissen, ich lasse solche Anschlüsse immer gerne frei für weitere HDDs
<nagetier> ghostmag, ich würde deen letzten nehmen, also SATA2_3, wenn ich nicht irre
<ghostmag> Alrighty, ich nehme die Empfehlung an
<nagetier> wir könnten noch #ubuntu-de-hw gebrauchen :)
<ghostmag> Wofür steht "hw"?
<nagetier> ghostmag, hardware
<ghostmag> Startet mit der Meldung "Reboot and Select proper Boot device"
<nagetier> ghostmag, eigentlich gehört das alles hier nicht hin, solange sich aber keiner beschwert ist das schon ok
<nagetier> hm..
<ghostmag> Jah, dachte auch, ich frage vielleicht einen Channel, der auf Hardware spezialisiert ist. Vor allem ist das ja eigentlich auch nicht Ubuntuspezifisch
<nagetier> ghostmag, das sind die beiden einzigen SATA-Stromanschlüsse, die das Netzteil bietet?
<ghostmag> Aber zum Glück scheinst du ein Pro zu sein :D
<ghostmag> Ich glaube, da hängen noch mehr rum, warte
<nagetier> für so Kleinigkeiten bin ich immer gerne bereit :)
<ghostmag> nagetier: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eRbtFk4EX4YjV1NGdJLVdiU1k/view?usp=sharing
<ghostmag> oben rechts mittig
<ghostmag> da schauen solche Anschlüsse raus
<nagetier> ghostmag, ja, das sind keine SATA, versteckt sind da keine mehr?
<ghostmag> Die da rausschauen sind zwei verschiedene Größen
<ghostmag> Ich schaue eben
<nagetier> ghostmag, der kleine Anschluss ist für eine Floppy, die beiden anderen für ältere Laufwerke
<ghostmag> Habe geschaut, keine freien Anschlüsse mehr 
<nagetier> ghostmag, falls du keine weiteren hast, was ich vermute, würde ich das DVD jetzt wieder abklemmen, schauen ob der Rechner problemlos startet, also auch öfter nacheinander.. wenn dem dann so ist, bliebe dir die Möglichkeit einen Adapter von den älteren Stromanschlüssen auf SATA zu kaufen, die gibt es für ~3€, das KÖNNTE dann helfen
<ghostmag> Ich probiere mal DVD abzuklemmen
<ghostmag> Kann ich SATA Anschluss drinlassen?
<ghostmag> oder auch immer mit raus?
<ghostmag> mache jetzt mir aus
<nagetier> ghostmag, solche Dinger http://geizhals.de/diverse-sata-stromadapter-4-pin-ide-auf-15-pin-sata-a51932.html
<nagetier> ghostmag, zumindest vom Board würde ich den nehmen
<nagetier> das mag nicht jedes Board wenn die dran bleiben, wir wollen das ausschließen
<ghostmag> Yeah, wenn das klappt, bestelle ich die direkt
<ghostmag> Kommt wieder ins UEFI Setuo
<ghostmag> p
<nagetier> ghostmag, dann zeige nochmal die Seite
<ghostmag> Gerade neugestartet, beim nächste Mal
<nagetier> ghostmag, und finde mal heraus welche UEFI-Version bei dir installiert ist
<ghostmag> Während der hier hochfährt: Habe da eine kleine grünes und weißes Kabel entdeckt, was nicht angeschlossen ist. Scheint vom Stromschalter zu kommen. Ist das irgendwie interessant?
<ghostmag> Stromschalter = Der Schalter vorne am Rechner, mit dem ich den anschalte
<nagetier> ghostmag, das hat eine Funktion die jetzt nicht interessant ist
<ghostmag> Da steht die UEFI Version
<ghostmag> H61DE/S3 P1.20
<nagetier> wo hast du die entnommen?
<ghostmag> UEFI Setup
<ghostmag> "Main"
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> moment
<ghostmag> Ukay! Ist nur super spannend für mich, das alles von innen zu sehen und ein bisschen besseres Bild vom ganzen zu bekommen
<nagetier> ghostmag, mach mal bitte ein Bild von der Position
<ghostmag> Position?
<nagetier> von der wo die Version ausgegeben wird
<ghostmag> Ukay
<ghostmag> Soll ich gleichzeitig noch irgendwas unter Advanced fotografieren?
<nagetier> ghostmag, ja, mach mal ein Bild von der Seite wo wir die Einstellungen zu SATA angepasst hatten
<ghostmag> nagetier: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eRbtFk4EX4cmJlVC1wRVpxaEU/view?usp=sharing
<ghostmag> nagetier: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eRbtFk4EX4c0FKdGJqUkJPS3M/view?usp=sharing
<ghostmag> Habe hier übrigens noch meinen alten Rechner neben mir liegen
<ghostmag> Könnte da ein SATA Kabel klauen. Aber wir sind soweit, dass es nicht am SATA Kabel liegt, oder?
<nagetier> ghostmag, schalte mal das Link Power Management ab
<ghostmag> Im UEFI Setup?
<nagetier> ja
<nagetier> ghostmag, noch bin ich mir da nicht sicher, du solltest das vom DVD mal für die HDD verwenden
<ghostmag> Ich suche
<nagetier> ghostmag, das zweite Bild, welches du gerade gesendet hattest
<ghostmag> nagetier: Die habe ich schon ausgetauscht
<nagetier> ahso, ok
<ghostmag> Aggressive Link Power Management disabled
<ghostmag> Speichern und neustarten?
<nagetier> jo
<ghostmag> Ubuntu startet, ich fahre wieder runter
<ghostmag> nagetier: Startet wieder im UEFI Setup
<nagetier> verdammt
<ghostmag> Könnte es sein, dass das Netzteil nicht stark genug ist oder zu langsam genug Energie liefert oder ist das Irrsinn?
<nagetier> ghostmag, wenn du jetzt einfach herausgehst, dann bootet er?
<nagetier> ja, das vermute ich auch gerade
<nagetier> was hast denn da für eines?
<ghostmag> Jav. Wenn ich Einstellungen sichere und das Setup verlasse, klappt es
<ghostmag> Ich schaue gleich mal. Könnte sonst das von meinem alten benutzen, bzw. die tauschen
<ghostmag> Festplatte ist ja 1TB groß und nachträglich eingebaut
<nagetier> ghostmag, sende mal die Informationen zu beiden Netzteilen, und welche Grafikkarte du genau verbaut hast
<ghostmag> nagetier: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eRbtFk4EX4aXQ5enZrSzlJVTQ/view?usp=sharing
<ghostmag> Andere schaue ich
<ghostmag> Grafikkarte ist eine NVIDIA, aber sehe da nichts draufgeschrieben. Muss ich vielleicht gleich von Ubuntu checken lassen
<nagetier> ghostmag, mach das mal
<nagetier> ppq, kannst du mal ein Blick auf das Netzteil werfen, Information zur GPU kommt gleich
<ppq> mhm?
<nagetier> ppq, wir vermuten das Netzteil ist zu schwach
<ppq> von dem hersteller habe ich noch nie gehört
<ppq> google im übrigen auch nicht
<ppq> sowieso besser gegen was vertrauenswürdiges austauschen, würd ich sagen ^^
<ghostmag> Das ist mein "altes" https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eRbtFk4EX4Q0ctT2Z1bFNLYUk/view?usp=sharing
<nagetier> ppq, kannst du die Ampere Werte deuten?
<ppq> lol, das wird ja immer besser. netzteil-gruselkabinett hier ^^
<ghostmag> :D 
<nagetier> ghostmag, das hat nur 300W, das wird mit der GPU nicht klappen
<ppq> wie viel will die gpu denn
<ghostmag> Also das alte kann ich vergessen?
<nagetier> ja
<nagetier> ghostmag, sende mal die genau Info zur GPU
<nagetier> ppq, ich sehe da zwei Stromanschlüsse :) mehr weiß ich noch nicht
<ppq> joa, schlechtes zeichen.. für das netzteil :)
<nagetier> joa
<nagetier> wäre einer der nächsten Schritte, GPU raus und die interne nutzen.. schauen ob der Rechner dann stabil bootet
<nagetier> wenn ja, Netzteil tauschen
<ppq> netzteil würd ich sowieso tauschen
<ppq> aber nachher ist das irgendson proprietärer formfaktor, wie man sie in fertig-PCs oft antrifft
<ghostmag> Wie viel zahlt man für ein gutes Netzteil?
<ppq> 40€
<ghostmag> Damn
<ghostmag> Bin in Ubuntu und schaue, ob ich hier den Grafikkartenamen finde
<ppq> http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-system-power-8-400w-atx-2-4-bn240-a1361847.html
<nagetier> ghostmag, lspci
<nagetier> in eine Konsole
<ghostmag> eingeben?
<ghostmag> Sieht schick aus, ppq. Bestimmt hoher Verbrauch dann?
<ppq> ghostcube, ne, wird mit sicherheit sparsamer sein als dein altes netzteil
<ghostmag> Ukay, dann wäre es lohnenswert
<ghostmag> eben abtippen
<ghostmag> www.paste.ee/p/r84Ds
<ghostmag> falsch
<ghostmag> hier: https://paste.ee/p/r84Ds
<nagetier> Radeon HD 6770
<nagetier> ok, moment
<ghostmag> gut schlecht mittel?
<ppq> alt und schlecht :) nimmt aber nur 100 W maximal
<nagetier> 108W TDP, laut Wiki
<nagetier> hm..
<nagetier> dennoch, das Netzteil ist mist :)
<nagetier> ghostmag, ftp://europe.asrock.com/Manual/H61DES3.pdf , 3.4.2, zeige das bitte mal
<ghostmag> Jah, aber wenn die Grafikkarte auch nicht so gut ist und das Motherboard auch nicht, bleibe ich vielleicht doch erstmal bei dem jetzigen Netzteil :D
<ghostmag> nagetier: Alles klar!
<nagetier> ghostmag, wenn dir die GPU reicht, ist das schon ok
<nagetier> und ein gescheites Netzteil ist auch in einem schlechten Rechner gerne gesehen :)
<ghostmag> wäre nice, wenn Roller Coaster Tycoon 1-2 drauf läuft :D 
<nagetier> läuft :)
<nagetier> wobei man da noch schauen muss wieweit Ubuntu mit der zurecht kommt
<ghostmag> Also schlecht im Sinne von: Roller Coaster Tycoon - ja, bis was nicht mehr? :D
<ppq> das netzteil solltest du definitiv tauschen. höchstwahrscheinlich hat das nur passive PFC und verbrät verlustleistung ohne ende
<nagetier> ghostmag, kann ich so nicht sagen
<ghostmag> Jah, darüber mache ich mir noch keine Gedanken. Erstmal plane ich nichts zu spielen. Nur interssant zu wissen
<ghostmag> Ukay, ppq, sobald ich alles am Laufen habe wird das meine erste Investititon
<ghostmag> *Investition
<ghostmag> btw. Wake On LAN ist vom Motherboard abhängig? Nicht von Netzteil oder so, oder?
<nagetier> das Netzteil versorgt weiterhin das MB mit Strom um den aufwecken zu können
<nagetier> also Bereiche davon
<nagetier> ghostmag, zeig mal das Bild und verrate mal wie du deinen Monitor an die jetzige GPU angeschlossen hast
<ghostmag> nagetier: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eRbtFk4EX4VFVUcGJqMU9SMHM/view?usp=sharing
<nagetier> ok
<ghostmag> Monitor ist an DVI angeschlossen über VGA Adapter
<ghostmag> Netzeil und neuer Monitor stehen übrigens auf einer Stufe in der Beschaffungsliste. Meiner ist schon übel
<ghostmag> gleichzeitig ist Fernseher über HDMI angeschlossen
<nagetier> ghostmag, was ich jetzt an deiner Stelle noch versuchen würde.. Stecker raus, GPU raus und die vom MB direkt verwenden, dort ließe sich auch der DVI direkt anschließen.. evtl. sind es die 100W, die das Netzteil derzeit nicht mag
<tokam> Hallo, ich habe mir irgendwie den Kernel 4.2.0-31 gezogen. Vermutlich hatte ich die proposed Paketquellen aktiviert? Sie sind nun deaktiviert. Wie werde ich den Kernel wieder los?
<tokam> Bei diesem kann ich den Prozessor nicht mit 2ghz nutzen sondern nur auf 1,2 ghz
<nagetier> tokam, wenn du den aten nicht gelöscht hast, wähle den in Grub aus
<ghostmag> nagetier: Das letzte Mal kam kein Signal über das Motherboard an den Bildschirm. Oder ändert sich das, wenn die Grafikkarte draußen ist?
<nagetier> tokam, alten*
<tokam> nagetier: das mache ich, aber es ist keine zufriedenstellende lösung
<nagetier> ghostmag, ja
<nagetier> tokam, dann sage Grub er soll den immer verwenden
<tokam> kann ich den anderen einfach deinstallieren?
<nagetier> tokam, kannst du
<tokam> und dann startet ubuntu nicht mehr?
<nagetier> tokam, du startest den, den du behalten möchtest und haust den runter, den du nicht mehr möchtest.. fertig
<ghostmag> nagetier: Sorry, aber wie hole ich die raus? Rausschrauben oder einfach rausziehen? 
<tokam> wie mache ich das?
<ghostmag> Und btw. hinten am Kabelanschluss vom Netzteil steht "AC 220V" unter dem Schalter für Strom als Aufkleber
<ghostmag> Kann aber sein, dass das nur ein Überbleibsel von irgendwas ist. Dachte, ich erwähne das 
<nagetier> ghostmag, guck da mal genauer, Strom von der abziehen, oft ist die verschraubt.. am Steckplatz muss man oft noch eine Nase bewegen damit die sich löst.. sei dabei vorsichtig
<nagetier> tokam, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/#Kernel-deinstallieren
<ghostmag> Wie mache ich das mit der Nase?
<ghostmag> Alles andere klappt
<tokam> einfach linux headers 4.2.0-31.36 deinstallieren?
<ghostmag> Drücke ich da drauf, verschiebe ich die?
<nagetier> ghostmag, schau mal, das kann man so nicht sagen, jeder Hersteller baut da etwas eigenes
<ghostmag> Ich checke mal die Motherboardanleitung
<nagetier> tokam, lies bitte, es ist dort sehr gut beschrieben
<tokam> danke
<ghostmag> nagetier: Sorry, dass ich wegen jeder Kleinigkeit frage: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eRbtFk4EX4Qmp3MWdzNGJTRms/view?usp=sharing
<nagetier> tokam, die "Weitere Möglichkeiten" würde ich anschließend auch noch durchziehen
<ghostmag> Ne Ahnung, wie ich den Mechanismus betätigen könnte
<ghostmag> ? Will nichts kaputt machen
<tokam> nagetier: ich habe einfach: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)  durchgeführt
<nagetier> ghostmag, ja, sieht so aus als müsse die leicht nach oben gebogen werden
<nagetier> tokam, damit ist der alte aber nicht gelöscht
<ghostmag> Nach oben oder hinten?
<ghostmag> ukay, kann es mir denken
<nagetier> ghostmag, Richtung CPU, sei aber vorsichtig, ich kann es nicht genau sagen
<ghostmag> Du hattest recht
<ghostmag> ich starte jetzt einfach den Rechner
<nagetier> moment
<nagetier> was hast du denn jetzt gemacht?
<tokam> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge 
<nagetier> tokam, könnte ausreichen, kontrolliere halt ob der dabei ist
<ghostmag> nagetier: Ist draußen. Einfach starten, oder?
<nagetier> ghostmag, strom von der GPU ist ab, der Monitor am DVI?
<ghostmag> Jav
<ghostmag> GPU liegt auf dem Schreibtisch
<nagetier> cool, dann mach das
<ghostmag> Kein Bild
<ghostmag> Kann ich beim laufenden PC umstecken oder besser nicht?
<mrkramps> nagetier, seid ihr jetzt schon bei chirurgischen eingriffen?
<nagetier> ghostmag, du meinst den Monitor?
<ghostmag> Jav
<nagetier> mrkramps, joa
<nagetier> ghostmag, das kannst immer machen, ja
<nagetier> ghostmag, wobei ich auch sagen muss, lebe derzeit noch damit bis das Netzteil im Haus ist.. das sollte unbedingt getauscht werden, auch wenn es das Problem nicht beheben sollte, die Chance ist aber recht gut
<nagetier> ghostmag, allerdings kannst du mit der onboard-GPU dein RC auch spielen :)
<ghostmag> :D 
<ghostmag> Wird leider kein Bild angezeigt
<ghostmag> Weder DVI, noch VGA oder HDMI
<nagetier> ghostmag, ja, schade.. du musste die GPU nochmal einbauen, im Handbuch unter 3.4.2 "Primary Graphics Adapter" auf "Onboard" stellen, dann speichern und wieder ausbauen
<nagetier> ist leider auch sehr vom Hersteller abhängig
<ghostmag> Alrighty, kein Problem, noch macht mir das erstaunlich viel Spaß
<nagetier> :) so ist richtig
<ghostmag> Fühle mich wie in den 90ern, als die Computerdudes immer mit dem wenigen Zeug, was die sich leisten konnten, hin und hergeschoben habe
<ghostmag> n
<ghostmag> Späte Jugend
<ghostmag> nagetier: Kann ich den Rechner liegen lassen beim Starten? Schwerkraft ist egal? Und muss ich die auch wieder festschrauben?
<nagetier> ghostmag, den kannst auch liegen lassen, und anschrauben muss man die dafür nicht
<ghostmag> 0/
<nagetier> ghostmag, wichtig ist der Netzstecker und sich ab und zu mal zu erden
<nagetier> auch wenn das kaum einer macht 
<nagetier> also mit dem erden
<ghostmag> Was heißt in dem Fall erdenP
<ghostmag> ?
<nagetier> ghostmag, ich packe dazu an Erde in einer Steckdose, und schlürfe darauf hin nicht über einen Teppich
<ghostmag> Ukay :D
<ghostmag> Hat geklappt mit der Umstellung
<nagetier> ghostmag, du hast jetzt ein Bild?
<ghostmag> jah, gerade über HDMI
<nagetier> schön, dann strapaziere die Kiste jetzt mal
<ghostmag> Und geht direkt ins UEFI Setup
<nagetier> ok
<ghostmag> GPU ist nicht drin
<nagetier> tro, hätte ja klappen können :)
<nagetier> tjo*
<ghostmag> Joar :>
<ghostmag> Wo ich die jetzt schonmal draußen habe: Ohne Flax, wie reinigt ihr eure PCs von innen?
<ghostmag> Wattestäbchen?
<nagetier> musste du wissen, glaub ich würde mit der Internen leben wollen, vorerst.. so hast du deinen Monitor zumindest schon mal digital angeschlossen
<oxto> ich reinige einen pc nicht
<nagetier> ghostmag, aussaugen oder pusten mit Druckluft, wobei letzteres nicht so gut ist
<ppq> alle paar jahre mal ganz vorsichtig mit dem staubsauger. reicht
<nagetier> jo
<ghostmag> Wie meinst du das, nagetier? GPU nicht wieder einbauen?
<mrkramps> beim aussagen aufpassen, dass man die lüfter fest hält
<mrkramps> *aussaugen
<nagetier> ghostmag, halte dabei die Lüfter fest, die sollten sich dadurch nicht drehen
<ghostmag> Ukay
<nagetier> ghostmag, so lassen wie es jetzt ist.. wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe benötigst du die Leistung derzeit nicht und die bietet nur VGA für deinen primären Monitor?
<ghostmag> Nou, die hat alles. Habe jetzt nur HDMI genutzt, weil VGA und DVI bei der Onboard GPU sehr locker wirken
<nagetier> ghostmag, musst du entscheiden
<nagetier> ghostmag, bau ein, lasse den Monitor noch intern angeschlossen und stelle im UEFI wieder auf PCI Express um.. dann umstecken
<nagetier> ghostmag, und berichte mal, wenn du das Netzteil ausgetauscht hast
<ghostmag>  nagetier:
<ghostmag> Habe die Wahl zwischen Onboard, PCI Express und PCI
<nagetier> PCI Express
<ghostmag> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen PCI und PCI Express?
<nagetier> PCI sind die weißen Steckleisten unten am Board
<nagetier> ghostmag, PCI ist für Grafikkarten veraltet
<nagetier> ghostmag, dort wurden sie noch vor AGP verwendet
<ghostmag> nagetier: Jah, berichte dann auf jeden Fall. Bleibe hier sowieso im Channel dauerhaft. Habe noch einige Software- Baustellen, die ich in den nächsten Tagen versuche zu erledigen
<nagetier> und AGP ist der Vorgänger von PCI Express
<nagetier> ghostmag, jo, schön
<BlackMage> PCI Express immer wählen wenn es zur Verfügung steht
<nagetier> BlackMage, nicht wenn man die onboard-GPU verwenden will :)
<BlackMage> nagetier: dann natürlich nicht
<ghostmag> So, läuft alles wieder :D
<ghostmag> Gleich noch ordentlich unschließen
<mrkramps> nagetier, was war denn da für eine dedizierte grafikkarte jetzt verbaut?
<nagetier> Radeon HD 6770
<ghostmag> nagetier: Ubuntu meldet mir "System program problem detected. Do you want to report the problem now?"
<mrkramps> apport meldet einen apport fehler?
<ghostmag> apport?
<mrkramps> ghostmag, in der fehlermeldung finden sich normalerweise details
<ghostmag> "Es wurde ein Problem mit einer Systemanwendung festgestellt. Möchten Sie das Problem jetzt melden?"
<ghostmag> Wo finde ich die Details, mrkramps?
<ghostmag> Problem melden oder Abbrechen?
<mrkramps> jetzt fragste mich was
<ghostmag> Da zeigt sich was
<mrkramps> eigentlich sollte da eine schaltfläche für mehr details sein
<BlackMage> bei mir in KDE heißt der 'Hilfsprogramm für Systembenachrichtigungen'
<ghostmag> Ubuntu 14.04 hat einen interenen Fehler festgestellt. Da stehen jetzt Details
<ghostmag> Muss abtippen
<nagetier> ghostmag, du tippst das nicht wirklich?
<ghostmag> "ExecutablePath" "/usr/share/apport/apportcheckresume
<ghostmag> Nicht alles, nagetier :D Dachte ich fange irgendwo an oder die Überschriften
<nagetier> ghostmag, copy&paste sollte eigentlich auch da funktionieren
<mrkramps> nagetier, anderer rechner? ^^
<ghostmag> Habe noch Package, ProblemType, Title, Annotation, ApportVersion usw.
<nagetier> ghostmag, und wenn dann sind immer vollständige Meldungen wichtig
<ghostmag> Jah, mrkramps :D anderer Rechner und kann auf dem Linuxrechner das nicht kopieren
<mrkramps> ghostmag, mach doch noch mal ein foto ;)
<nagetier> mrkramps, stimmt
<ghostmag> Gute idee, mrkramps :D 
<ghostmag> Ich habe die jetzt an das Ubuntuteam geschickt, glaube ich? aber starte mal neu, dann kommt die bestimmt wieder
<ghostmag> Habe mich übrigens für Ubuntu 14.04 entschieden, weil das empfohlen wurde
<ghostmag> Aber ich kann ohne Probleme updaten und muss mir keine Gedanken machen, dass Programme nicht mehr funktionieren usw.?
<ghostmag> Oder ist Ubuntu 14.04 quasi die neuste Version? 
<mrkramps> ghostmag, nein, nicht die neuste, aber die aktuelle LTS (long term support)
<mrkramps> also keine falsche wahl
<BlackMage> ghostmag: nein die neuste version ist 15.10 aber die aktuellste LTS
<ghostmag> LTS ist aber nur wichtig für Leute, die eh keine Lust auf neuere Versionen haben, oder?
<nagetier> ghostmag, die es sich nicht leisten können alle 6 Moante upzugraden
<mrkramps> ghostmag, das ist etwas zu kurz gegriffen
<ghostmag> nagetier: Was ist der Nachteil von regelmäßigen Upgrades? 
<ghostmag> "leisten" im Sinne von Zeit?
<nagetier> ghostmag, es ist auf einigen System nicht gewünscht, wie zB Server
<mrkramps> ghostmag, verwechsel hier nicht die sicherheitsaktualisierungen mit einer neuen ubuntu-version
<nagetier> jo
<mrkramps> ghostmag, und bspw. in unternehmen kann man nicht alle 6 monate eine neue systemversion evaluieren und ausrollen
<ghostmag> nagetier: Fehlermeldung ist übrigens weg. Bin jetzt wieder bei status quo, was a hell of a ride :D. Danke für die Zeit und Mühe, habe übel viel gelernt und verstehe das innere meines Rechners auf jeden Fall weitaus besser als vorher. War wie so ein Aufstieg auf einen Berg, man findet da einen langbä
<ghostmag> rtigen Mönch und lernt was über sich selbst
<ghostmag> Yodastyle
<ghostmag> mrkramps: Jah, genau und das ist für mich ja irrelevant, also kann ich eigentlich upgraden?
<nagetier> ghostmag, freut mich :)
<BlackMage> ghostmag: von welcher Version?
<mrkramps> ghostmag, deine entscheidung … man kann halt mit einer STS (short term support) auch in den sack hauen
<mrkramps> 14.04 ist jetzt über 2 Jahre ausgereift
<mrkramps> was allerdings unter umständen nicht viel heißen muss
<BlackMage> die 2 Jahre sind aber noch nicht ganz rum
<mrkramps> BlackMage, alpha- und beta-phase mitgerechnet ;)
<k1l> wenn man nicht alle 6 monate die version aktualisieren will/kann sollte man bei der LTS bleiben
<BlackMage> mrkramps: kann ich aber aus Selbsterfahrung nicht empfehlen^^
<nagetier> ghostmag, eine Empfehlung ist von einer LTS zur nächsten zu gehen, das wäre 16.04. Aber auch der würde ich etwas Zeit geben. Und um auf deine vorhin gestellte Frage zu antworten, es ist nicht immer unproblematisch auf die nächste Version zu gehen.. es kommt halt darauf an wie du dein System eingerichtet hast. Oft lohnt es eher neu zu installieren und eine Sicherung der privaten Daten herzustellen
<k1l> das LTS zu LTS update wird eh erst zur 16.04.1 freigeschaltet
<nagetier> ahjo
<ghostmag>  Ukay, ein Update lässt sich also nicht mal eben mit ein paar Klicks machen
<nagetier> update schon, upgrade nicht immer
<ghostmag> Bin mir sicher, dass die nächste Version nicht den Bug haben wird mit der fehlenden Möglichkeit, meine Cursorgeschwindigkeit einzustellen :D
<mrkramps> ghostmag, das geht auch anders
<BlackMage> korganizer: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5AkonadiCore.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZTIN7Akonadi8Protocol7CommandE
<k1l> ghostmag: doch schon. aber bei einer neuen version gibts auch immer neue versionen der pakete die eben änderungen mitbringen. also kann es passieren, dass man nochmal nachbessern müsste (auch wenn die updates automatische tests unterlaufen). aber man hat nur 3 monate das auszusetzen. denn 9 monate nach release wird die nicht-LTS abgeschaltet.
<k1l> BlackMage: 16.04 wie gehabt in #ubuntu-de+1 oder direkt in #ubuntu+1 
<ghostmag> Ukay, eure Empfehlung ist also: Abwarten bis eine neue LTS kommt, solange bei bleiben
<ghostmag> Nehme ich an
<BlackMage> k1l: Danke, Stimmt ja
<k1l> ghostmag: für user, die sich kaum selber helfen können: ja
<ghostmag> hi ghostmagazine 
<Das> Das klingt nach mir, k1l :D
<ghostmag_> Sieht man unter anderem an dem Versuch meinen Nick zu behalten :>
<mrkramps> ghostmag_, für die cursorgeschwindigkeit schau dir mal das befehlszeilenwerkzeug 'xset' an
<ghostmag_> wth, warum leavt ghostmag nicht. Rechner ist aus
<ghostmag_> mrkramps: Ich kann das damit leider nur kurzfristig ändern :(
<mrkramps> ghostmag, was heißt kurzfristig?
<ghostmag> Bei Neustart resettet sich das
<nagetier> och, das kann sich dann auch mal ein paar Wochen halten ;)
<mrkramps> ghostmag, füg den befehl unter "Startprogramme" hinzu
<ghostmag> xset m ACCELERATION THRESHOLD
<mrkramps> ghostmag, ja … bspw. :$ xset 2 4
<ghostmag> acceleration ist Beschleunigung und THRESHOLD die Grenze der Beschleunigung
<ghostmag> Kannst du das erläutern, mrkramps
<ghostmag> ?
<ghostmag> Also was welcher Wert genau darstellt
<ghostmag> Probiere zwar aus, aber wüsste gerne, warum sich da zwei Werte ändern lassen
<mrkramps> ghostmag, threshold ist der schwellenwert in pixeln, also ab wie vielen pixeln bewegung die beschleunigung einsetzt
<ghostmag> Ah, verstehe. Das heißt, anfangs bewegt die sich langsam um zum Beispiel zwischen kleinen Zielen zu wechseln und wenn man "weiter ausholt" geht das schneller?
<mrkramps> korrekt
<ghostmag> Ist ja cool
<ghostmag> Und wie füge ich den Befehl unter Startprogramm hinzu?
<nagetier> ghostmag, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart/ .. ich hoffe dir ist das Wiki bekannt
<mrkramps> ghostmag, "Starprogramme" ist ja ein Menüpunkt, der zu einem Dialog führt, der wiederum Schaltflöchen dafür hat
<ghostmag> Jah, ohne das Wiki wäre ich noch verlorener
<ghostmag> Ukay, that
<ghostmag> was easy
<ghostmag> Danke nagetier & mrkramps
<mrkramps> dafür nicht!
<nagetier> ghostmag, du könntest btw noch das UEFI von deinem MB aktualisieren, da sehe ich auch noch eine Chance das Problem zu beheben.. http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H61DES3/index.de.asp?cat=Download&os=BIOS
<nagetier> ghostmag, wenn du das vorhast, lese ganz genau die Anleitung auf der Seite
<nagetier> und kontrolliere vorher nochmal genau die Revision deines Boards.. die findet sich irgendwo aufgedruckt auf der Platine
<nagetier> ab und zu direkt hinter der eigentlichen Bezeichnung
<nagetier> ghostmag, danach muss das UEFI allerdings wieder neu eingestellt werden
<nagetier> mach also ruhig vorher Fotos
<ghostmag> Link ist gespeichert, danke dir nagetier
<ghostmag> bin erstmal ~away
<ghostmag> Ich hatte derzeit die älteste Version vom BIOS, right?
<nagetier> ghostmag, die wurde auf der Seite nicht einmal aufgeführt.. bin mir daher nicht ganz sicher ob wir die richtige Revision vor uns haben. Falls nicht, musst du andere Daten als die im Link laden
<WLBI> hi
<mrkramps> hall WLBI 
<mrkramps> --hall ++hallo
<WLBI> :-)
<tokam> /usr/bin/vmplayer: Zeile 31:  9892 Speicherzugriffsfehler  (Speicherabzug geschrieben) "$BINDIR"/vmware-modconfig --appname="VMware Player" --icon="vmware-player"
<tokam> wie kann ich diesen Fehler beim Starten von vmplayer beheben?
<jokrebel> was steht denn in Zeile 31?
<tokam> moment
<tokam> fi
<tokam> steht da
<tokam> http://pastebin.com/gaJBASvt
<mrkramps> im skript muss man wohl nicht nach der ursache für einen seg fault suchen
<k1l> tokam: kommt das immer? mal nen alten kernel probiert? mal den ram getestet?
<tokam> ich habe vmware gerade neu installiert
<tokam> ich arbeite mit nem alten kernel
<_moep_> wie alt?
<tokam> 4.2.0-27-generic
<jokrebel> neu installiert? Wird da dann icht auch was einkompiliert in den Kernel? In diesen dann auch gebootet?
<tokam> wie finde ich heraus ob ich ein 64bit system habe?
<tokam> ich habe vmware 64 bit heruntergeladen
<k1l> uname -a
<tokam> 4.2.0-27-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 22 04:49:08 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> ja ist 64bit
<tokam> was kann ich tun?
<tokam> sieht so ähnlich aus wie dieser Fehler hier 
<tokam> https://communities.vmware.com/docs/DOC-9589
<tokam> ich probiere mal eine ältere version 
<tokam> statt 2.5.5 nehme ich mal 2.5.3
<tokam> ich hatte bei der deinstallation der alten vmware angegeben, dass die konfig dateien erhalten bleiben
<tokam> gleicher Fehler :(
<tokam> Eventuell liegt es daran, dass ich einen älteren Kernel als den neusten installierten in grub auswähle? 
<tokam> bei vmware-modconfig 
<tokam> habe den alten nun wirklich entfernt
<tokam> *reboot
<tokam> Der Kernel den ich nutze ist nun der aktuellste der installiert ist
<lurky_o> habe mal eine sehr noobische frage ist es möglich windows in einer art layer auf einem linux system auszuführen? ich meine keine vm, sondern eine etwas anspruchsvollere variante so ähnnlich wie wine. in einem abstraktionslayer, so dass man z.b richtig damit arbeiten könnte z.b programme ausühren die sagen wir systemnahe sind
<bekks> Anspruchsvolle Variante "wine" :D
<mrkramps> lurky_o, wenn es das gäbe, warum sollte dann jemand wine entwickeln?
<bekks> Ich hab selten so gelacht :D :D :D
<lurky_o> :-) ja wo man programme ausführen kann die dann direkt auf die hardware zugreifen und nicht wie in einer vm teilen müssen
<bekks> In einer VM kann ich alle Windowsprogramme ausführe, sogar systemnahe.
<bekks> In einer VM teilt sich nix dioe HW.
<bekks> Das ist Virtualisierung, nicht Sharing.
<lurky_o> na bekks würdest du zustimmen dass ich ein need for speed 2016 nicht in einer vm spielen kann?
<ghostmag>  packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 0ms
<ghostmag> ._. Keine Connection
<bekks> Richtig. Was aber an etwas völlig anderem liegt als du denkst.
<ghostmag> Was da los? Verschiedene Seiten lassen sich nicht anpingen
<lurky_o> bekks: aber du würdest in betracht ziehen dass eine vm für solch hochtrabene aufgabend nicht geeignet ist? :P
<bekks> lurky_o: Ja, aber aus anderen Gründen als du denkst.
<lurky_o> was denke ich? :)
<bekks> Du denkst, dass da irgendwas irgendwie deine HW teilt. Ich denke, dass Gaming kein Einsatzzweck für Virtualisierung ist.
<lurky_o> ja aber es gibt ja soviele mehr einsatzzwecke wo eine vm eher nicht geignet ist. z.b im audio editing bereich.. ich muss dazu immer hin und herbooten, da ich auf einem linux keine tracks produzieren kann :( heute noch nicht
<mrkramps> lurky_o, dann solltest du kein linux verwenden
<mrkramps> falsches betriebssystem für deine anwendungsfälle
<bekks> Oder keine VMs, sondern ein natives OS.
<lurky_o> blödsinn ich kann ja oder muss beide systeme verwenden. irwann wie sich ja jetzt in und wieder bestätigt werden ja immer mehr programme auch linux zugänglich
<bekks> Ich kenne einige, die unter Linux problemlos Tracks erstellen, das kann also kein OS-Problem sein.
<bekks> Du musst überhaupt nicht beide verwenden.
<mrkramps> ich kenne auch leute, die ihr linux in einer VM unter windows laufen lassen …
<lurky_o> für meinen speziellen anwendungsfall muss ich das aber da es die programme die ich nutze nicht nativ ( noch nicht ) für linux gibt. teile davon laufen well, oder einigermassen mitels wine. deswegen meine frage mit nem win was in wine laufen kann :D also nicht ganz wörtlich nehmen
<ppq> lurky_o, ich glaube, was du willst ist eine virtualisierungslösung mit "seamless window mode", also dass du die windows fenster direkt in der linux umgebung hast, oder? sowas kann bspw. virtualbox nämlich. alternativ: seamless RDP
<lurky_o> sagen wir ich stelle mir ein hardwarenaheres layer vor was ein win inne haben kann auf nem linux system. würde sowas überhaupt funktionieren?
<lurky_o> ppq: das habe ich alles probiert nur laufen die programme so dermassen träge dass es nicht geht :/
<ppq> virtualisierung ist heutzutage schon *sehr* hardwarenah, dank VT-x und so
<ppq> dann brauchst du bessere hardware
<lurky_o> hmm.. aber ein i7 / i5 ist doch recht flott mit 8 gb ram und ner 960 / 470
<ppq> wenn die vm dann auf einer festplatte liegt nützt das alles nix, muss schon mit auf der ssd sein
<ppq> und 8 GB ram für host UND gast sind nicht gerade viel
<lurky_o> cool wäre ein betriebsystem was beide zustände zugleich booten könnte :D omg jetzt lache bitte :D
<lurky_o> win und linux
<mrkramps> lurky_o, dafür hat man ja virtualisierung
<ppq> du meinst: zwei rechner? ;)
 * bekks darf jetzt nicht lachen.
<ppq> denn genau das hätte man dann ja.
<lurky_o> nur in einem pc wie die höllenmaschine von pcwelt :D wo ein system auf öko war und ein kleines splashtop system inne hatte und dann unten die rakete :)
<lurky_o> ja solch ein layer gibts wohl nicht. zwei systeme zugleich booten kann keine cpu von einer platte oder? von zwei?
<bekks> Das nennt man Virtualisierung.
<lurky_o> auf einem system :)
<lurky_o> k :)
<lurky_o> nur mit nem ordentlichen hardware kick grins :) fände ddas wäre ne marktlücke
<bekks> Das nennt man Virtualisierung.
<lurky_o> smile bekks 
<ppq> du brauchst einfach schnellere hardware.
<jokrebel> Is das nicht alles ein wenig zu Offtopic?
<ppq> das noch dazu, jau
<lurky_o> bekks: ach komm aber ich kann mir doch auch ein i7 hexa 5er oder 6er hinstellen die macht mir sicher kein need for speed oder fl studio mit diversen vstis in einer vm oder? doch?
<lurky_o> was hat es denn für ursachen dass virtualisierung so träge ist?
<jokrebel> lurky_o: Was genau an "ist Offtopic" war unverständlich?
<lurky_o> ach haut rin :D jungz :D bis neulich :D ich geh star trek spielen :D 
<bekks> m(
<ppq> wieder nur premium-user heute :3
<bekks> Ja, PC-Welt-Stammleser.
<BlackMage> wie erstellt man /etc/apport/crashdb.conf neu? habe die nämlich grad ausversehen gelöscht
<bekks> Mit einem Texteditor vermutlich.
<ppq> BlackMage, sudo apt-get --reinstall install apport
<tokam> Welcher Dateimanager kann einen Verzeichnisbaum anzeigen
<ppq> tokam, dolphin, marlin, nautilus
<bekks> bash :)
<mrkramps> ++ pcmanfm, spacefm
<mrkramps> ++ ranger, mc
<mrkramps> thunar natürlich auch
<BlackMage> tokam: und für die Konsole mc ;)
<mrkramps> ich glaube, rox filer kann es nicht
<k1l> "tree"
<tokam> danke
<BlackMage> ppq: wurde bei der Reinstallation nicht erstellt
<ppq> BlackMage, jo, man braucht wohl noch ne extra option. sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" install --reinstall apport
<BlackMage> ppq: Vielen Dank!
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-06
<buttermelted> hi, darf ich mal fragen, welche ubuntu ressourcensparender ist? lubuntu oder xubuntu?
<dadrc> lubuntu braucht für die umgebung selber weniger ressourcen
<dadrc> aber in der realität kommt es eher auf die programme an, die du nutzt
<dadrc> und das hängt nicht von der desktopumgebung ab
<buttermelted> kk, verstehe, ich habe ein uraltes subnotebook mit atomz540 und 2gb ram und SSD
<buttermelted> unterstützt xfce und lxde tiling?
<dadrc> xfwm kann sowas ein bisschen, aber wenn du tiling willst, würd ich eher einen richtigen tiling-wm nehmen
<dadrc> awesome, i3, herbstluft oder so
<buttermelted> ne ich möchte nur ein paar shortcuts keinen richtien
<dadrc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/516303/tiling-windows-horizontally-and-vertically-under-lubuntu-lxde-openbox ← sowas kannste mit openbox basteln
<le_bot> Title: Tiling windows horizontally and vertically under Lubuntu (LXDE/Openbox)? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<buttermelted> jetzt bin ich mal gespannt
<nagetier> Egal ob --install-recommends verwendet wird oder nicht, es werden nicht "Vorgeschlagene Pakete:" installiert, die Anzahl der Pakete ist identisch. Übersehe ich etwas?
<nagetier> ähm, ja, auch "Empfohlene Pakete:" werden nicht installiert
<sdx23> nagetier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18545/installing-suggested-recommended-packages/18553#18553
<le_bot> Title: apt - Installing suggested/recommended packages? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<nagetier> Ja, bin gerade hier http://askubuntu.com/questions/117635/how-to-install-suggested-packages-in-apt-get .. danke, ich schau gleich mal
<le_bot> Title: software installation - How to install suggested packages in apt-get - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<buttermelted> mit welchem programm kann ich gucken warum mein rechner so absurd langsam ist?
<ppq> buttermelted, htop
<nagetier> buttermelted, Da gibt es einige, ein Anfang wäre htop und iotop
<nagetier> ppq, du wolltest doch losfahren? ;)
<ppq> da drauf achten, welcher prozess viel cpu-last generiert oder viel ram belegt. ein klick auf die spaltenüberschrift sortiert entsprechend
<ppq> nagetier, bin schon da :)
<nagetier> ah!
<buttermelted> ich hab grad nur top, ich versteh nicht ganz warum bspw. seiten so absurd langsam aufbauen
<buttermelted> läuft ja nur das
<nagetier> atop ist btw. auch recht nett
<nagetier> sdx23, alles klar, danke, das ging auch aus http://askubuntu.com/questions/117635/how-to-install-suggested-packages-in-apt-get/117797#117797 hervor
<le_bot> Title: software installation - How to install suggested packages in apt-get - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<sdx23> Webseiten sind die Bloatware von heute.
<nagetier> joa
<buttermelted> hab grad im prompt bekommen: stdin: not a typewriter :D
<nagetier> ppq, könnte auch dich interessieren, du verwendest --install-recommends doch ganz gerne :)
<buttermelted> ich glaube der rechner schraubt die leistung des prozessors runter weil er keinen lüfter hat
<buttermelted> vielleicht sollte ich lieber android on x86 probieren :D
<buttermelted> hat das mal jemand probiert?
<nagetier> Ist der Lüfter schrott?
<nagetier> Ansonsten würde ich ja dort ansetzen
<zac> ich habe die iptables verändert
<zac> wie kann ich die nun dauerhaft abspeichern?
<jokrebel> abhängig von dem Editor den Du nutzt
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: iptables hat eine eigene Funktion mit iptables-save und iptables-restore
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-07
<jegade> hallo, bei einer ubuntu server installation 16.04.2 LTS erhalte ich kein netz, es ist eine Intel i210 verbaut - braucht es da einen extra treiber?
<nagetier> jegade: schau ob der Treiber geladen wurde, lspci falls es eine verbaute Karte ist, lsusb falls extern
<nagetier> Oder erkannt wurde, ob der Treiber sauber geladen wurde steht dann noch aus
<sdx23> der Upstream Kernel unterstuetzt die Karte ab 3.5 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1182878
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1182878 “i210/i217 unsupported by igb / e1000e driver in pr...” : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<sdx23> es gab einen powersaving bug, aber der ist auch fixed. https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=728692
<le_bot> Title: #728692 - acpi-support breaks Intel I210 Gigabit by enabling power saving - Debian Bug report logs (at bugs.debian.org)
<sdx23> Bei dem Alter der Karte wuerde ich eher davon ausgehen, dass da was verkonfiguriert ist.
<ubu_new12> Guten Morgen - Gibt es ein Programm welches mir Meinen Eigenen Text in Verschieden Rechnerinstalierten Schriftarten Darstellt
<ubu_new12> So zum Schriftarten Durchblättern 
<ubu_new12> Mit dem eigenen Text
<sdx23> ubu_new12: einige. zB. speciemen
<ubu_new12> werde ich mal ttesten 
<apollo13> hi, ich hab ein kleines problem mit nem gdb auf trusty -- das ding lädt die debug symbols aus meiner libstdc++ nicht, libstdc++6-4.8-dbg ist installiert
<apollo13> "Reading symbols from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
<apollo13> " 
<apollo13> irgendwelche ideen?
<ubu_new12> sdx23:  DANKE ;-)
<leszek> apollo13: libgcc1-dbg ist auch drauf ?
<apollo13> leszek: ja, weiß allerdings nicht inwiefern das die cpp symbols betreffen würde
<apollo13> aber halt auch: "Reading symbols from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done."
<leszek> seltsam
<apollo13> indeed
<apollo13> auch im strace sehe ich nicht dass gdb überhaupt danach suchen würde
<apollo13> ha jetzt aber
<apollo13> falscher gdb :/ 
<leszek> achso :P
<apollo13> war ein neuerer selbst kompilierter gdb im path
<apollo13> der hat wohl den falschen prefix für die libs
<apollo13> ich verbuchs unter weird
<apollo13> ich dachte default wäre so oder so /usr/lib/debug oder so
<empedokles78> Habe chromium installiert und erhalte immer eine meldung beim öffnen, die nach einem entsperren eines schlüsselbundes verlangt.
<empedokles78> das macht keine andere software.
<debitux> empedokles78: warscheinlich hast du dich nicht mit deinem passwort eingeloggt sondern via fingerabdruck o.ä.? das war bei mir das problem. chromium --password-store=basic löste es. nachteil: passwörter werden unverschlüsselt gespeichert
<mado> Guten Tag allerseits. Entschuldigt bitte, aber könnt ihr mir den Befehl / die Befehle nennen, damit ich nachsehen kann, ob eine Festplatte defekt ist oder so? ... Ich kann nämlich keine Dateiein kopieren / retten ... Ich weiß da war irgendetwas mit "smartmontools" bzw "smartctl"
<sdx23> !smart
<sdx23> !smartmontools
<le_bot> Informationen zu smartmontools finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/smartmontools
<sdx23> mado: ^
<mado> sdx23, Danke ... Den Link hatte ich doch auch schon mal geöffnet, dachte ich ... mal schau'n
<mado> sdx23? ... Gesundheitszustand -H wird mit "passed" beantwortet
<mado> Ist das ein gutes Zeichen dann? ... denn ich bekomme ja beim Versuch Dateien zu kopieren / retten immer noch einen Eingabe-Ausgabe-Fehler
<sdx23> mado: naja, es kann auch das Kabel oder der Controller hin sein.
<sdx23> davon ab ist nur das "passed" nicht sehr aussagekraeftig. Beachte die einzelnen Werte.
<mado> -H liefert aber keinen anderen Wert
<dadrc> -a
<dadrc> Und, bevor du irgendwelche Spielchen mit der Platte startest, dd-Image ziehen, von da Daten retten
<mado> dadrc ... damit habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gearbeitet ... wenn möglich bräuchte ich da bitte deine / eure Hilfe
<mado> Bisher habe ich immer nur einfach die "Eigenen Dateien" und solche Ordner mit einem einfach STRG+C / STRG +V auf eine externe Festplatte "gerettet" / kopiert
<mado> sdx23 bzw dadrc .. -a liefert so viele Informationen ... War da nicht eine Möglichkeit die Ausgabe in eine Datei zu schreiben?
<dadrc> > 
<mado> danke dadrc ... nun schau' ich mal was da steht :)
<mado> Möchtest du die Ausgabe auch sehen? ... Du scheinst dich ja besser damit auszukennen.
<dadrc> pack mal in einen pastebin
<mado> schon dabei :)
<dadrc> !pastebin
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<dadrc> sehr gut
<mado> paste.ubuntu.com/24130652
<mado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24130652/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mado> bitte sehr dadrc
<mado> Nebenbei ... Ich weiß es jetzt leider gar nicht ... Habe ich bereits erwähnt, dass es sich um ein Notebook handelt?
<dadrc> mado: sollte egal sein
<dadrc> udn wenn du mich fragst, die platte ist kurm vorm verrecken
<dadrc> Kaputte Blöcke
<mado> okay ... Heißt das dann, dass nichts mehr aus der Datensicherung wird?
<dadrc> wird schon noch was zu kriegen sein
<dadrc> brauchst eine zweite platte, auf der genug platz für ein image von der ersten ist
<dadrc> dann machst du dir mit gddrescue ein image und versuchst von da die daten zu retten
<dadrc> dann kann dir zumindest nicht während der versuche die platte ganz sterben
<dadrc> !gddrescue
<le_bot> Informationen zu gddrescue finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gddrescue
<dadrc> ↑
<empedokles78> debitus, nein, ich habe chromium gerade über den app-store installiert.
<mado> okay ... ich schau' mal, ob so etwas im Lager ist bzw vom nächsten Laden gekauft werden kann, dadrc
<empedokles78> nuc@nuc:~$ chromium --password-store=basic
<empedokles78> chromium: Befehl nicht gefunden.
<mado> Muss die Festplatte exakt gleich groß sein, dadrc?
<dadrc> nö, sollte sogar größer sein
<k1l_> empedokles78: "chromium-browser"
<mado> okay ... ich schau' mal schnell im Lager nach ... komm' gleich wieder
<mado> wie es aussieht haben wir leider keine externe Festplatte mit genügend Speicherplatz im Moment hier ... ... schade, aber ich oder jemand anderes wird in Kürze eine kaufen ... dadrc WENN
<empedokles78> k1l_, das nützt dann nur einmal etwas.
<dadrc> mado: das hörte nach "WENN" aus
<dadrc> *auf
<mado> bin schon dabei es nochmals zu tippen, sorry : )
<k1l_> empedokles78: der will halt den keyring öffnen um die passwörter dort drin abzulegen. welches ubuntu ist das denn genau?
<mado> WENN ich den Befehl -> ddrescue -b2048 /dev/cdrom /home/BENUTZER/Datensicherung.iso logfile <- richtig verstehe muss ich diesen also so umwandeln, dass da /dev/sda eingebe und statt /home/blahblah ... schreibe ich dann /pfad/zur/externen/festplatte ... oder?
<mado> einziges was ich nicht verstehe ist ... was hat es mit dieser -b2048 auf sich?
<deem> das ist die blocksize
<deem> wie viele bytes auf einmal geschrieben werden
<mado> ah! ... verstehe
<deem> oder so ähnlich
<deem> es gibt nen befehl mit nem count für dd, da würde er dann mit dem -b2048 x-mal 2048 bytes schreiben, bevor er auf hört
<mado> ha! ... da hat jemand eine Festplatte gefunden ... aber sie mountet noch nicht ... mal schau'n
<mado> sudo fdisk -l ... listet mir die externe Festplatte nicht dadrc und deem
<deem> mado: usb platte?
<mado> ja deem ... eine externe platte via usb angeschlossen
<deem> was sagen denn lsusb und dmesg?
<dadrc> mado: ich würd die blocksize dd überlassen
<mado> einen Moment ... ich liste euch mal schnell was lsusb und dmesg sagen ... eins nach dem anderen also dadrc : )
<dadrc> jo, keinen stress
<mado> danke :)
<mado> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24130794
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<mado> bitte, dadrc und deem
<mado> ich war schon am Überlegen, ob ich die Festplatte erst formatieren muss oder so :)
<dadrc> Zu ddrescue: Du willst nicht direkt auf eine andere Platte schreiben, sonst auf eine Datei auf der anderen Platte
<dadrc> ungefähr so: `ddrescue /dev/sda /media/andereplatte/sda.img`
<dadrc> Natürlich nicht, während das System von sda läuft
<mado> also kein ISO sondern IMG?
<dadrc> Ist egal
<dadrc> Kannst die Datei auch "bla.foo" nennen, ist das gleiche drin ;)
<mado> das SDA-System läuft sowieso nicht ... ich fahre dort g'rade mit einem Live-System
<dadrc> das ist schon mal gut
<mado> okay ... wollte nur sicher gehen 
<mado> da ich noch Anfänger in so manchen Dingen bin, weiß ich das ja nicht mit Sicherheit :)
<dadrc> wichtig ist halt nur: in eine datei, nicht direkt auf die platte
<dadrc> jo, lieber sichergehen bei datenrettung, alles richtig
<mado> okay ... aber auf die andere Platte habe ich ja derweil keinen Zugriff, dadrc
<mado> auf die externe
<mado> deswegen habe ich euch da g'rade auch dieses pastebin geschickt
<mado> den USB-Stick vorhin hat es erkannt ... aber der war ja zu klein ... die externe Festplatte, am selben USB-Anschluss angehängt, erkennt er nicht
<dadrc> sieht nicht aus, als würde da eine externe platte angesteckt. braucht wahrscheinlich mehr strom
<dadrc> hast du ein USB-Y-Kabel oder ein externes Netztel für die Platte da?
<deem> da is am ende ein usb disconnect.
<mado> einen Moment ... ich schau' ... bzw frag' jemanden :)
<dadrc> jo, aber kein Connect vorher
<deem> mado: is das ne externe platte von toshiba?
<mado> intenso
<mado> die interne ist von toshiba (glaube ich, da es ein toshiba Notebook ist)
<mado> hmmm ... jetzt habe ich einen anderen USB-Anschluss probiert ... da tut sich auch nichts .. die Festplatte hat keinen Stromanschluss
<mado> ich spür' sie aber leicht vibrieren, deem bzw. dadrc
<deem> schick mal bitte ein lsusb, wenn die externe platte abgeklemmt ist
<mado> okay .. dann häng' ich sie schnell ab .. einen Moment deem
<empedokles78> k1l_, lts 16.04. Ich habe aber gar keinen keyring. :)
<mado> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24130823
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<mado> hier bitte, deem bzw dadrc
<mado> externe Festplatte hängt nicht
<mado> wie gewünscht
<nagetier> mado: habt ihr kein Y-Kabel im Haus?
<mado> ich habe das Kabel verwendet, welches bei der Festplatte dabei war
<nagetier> hm.. das ist ein einfaches, vermute ich?
<mado> ein einfaches, ja
<nagetier> Was nichts zu bedeuten haben muss, dein Rechner kann auch einfach zu wenig Leistung an die Ports, oder bestimmte, kiefern
<nagetier> liefern*
<deem> mado: ich würde sagen, du testest am besten an einem anderen rechner, dass du die externe als fehlerquelle ausschließen kannst. wenn die platte tut, sind entweder die usb ports defekt oder liefern nicht genug strom
<mado> nagetier ... es wird g'rade nachgesehen, ob wir ein USB-Kabel mit zwei Anschlüssen haben :)
<nagetier> Jo, das könnte es lösen
<mado> einen Moment dann schnell, deem :)
<mado> ich teste es dann hier auf dem Rechner, wo ich tippe
<mado> und defekt? ... warum defekt? .. wenn doch vorhin ein USB-Stick erkannt wurde?
<deem> you never know
<mado> okay ... hier beim Rechner wo ich tippe wird die Festplatte erkannt
<deem> wenn ein usb stick funktionierte, kann es auch schlicht zu wenig strom sein
<deem> oder die ports sind mittlerweile kaputt gegangen. alles schon erlebt
<mado> verstehe ... so ein Mist ... was nun? ... neue Festplatte besorgen?
<deem> im ersten moment tun sie noch und plötzlich - puff - kaputt
<mado> wirklich? .. innerhalb von einigen Minuten soll da was kaputtgehen, deem?
<mado> wow!
<deem> da war aber der usb stick dran schuld. der hat nen kurzen an den ports produziert
<mado> :D
<mado> tja ... der USB Stick den ich vorhin probierte hatte war ganz neu ... 
<mado> die externe Festplatte da sollte auch neu sein ... so sagte man mir
<deem> du könntest es, wie vorgeschlagen mal mit dem y-kabel versuchen, falls es sowas bei euch gibt. ansonsten musst du wohl auf ne andere platte ausweichen
<deem> oder per netzwerk kopieren. aber keine ahnung wie gut das funktioniert
<mado> okay ... dann lasst mich bitte mal suchen helfen bzw eine andere Festplatte noch suchen ... wenn das alles nicht klappt ... naja ... müssen wir wohl eine neue Festplatte mit extra Stromanschluss kaufen
<nagetier> Ich bin mir recht sicher, mit dem Y-Kabel wird das gelöst sein
<mado> ja .. oder so, nagetier :)
<mado> ich möchte schon mal im Voraus herzlichsten Dank für euer alle Hilfe sagen
<dadrc> mado: ansonsten hilft normalerweise auch ein USB-Hub mit eigener Stromversorgung, falls ihr sowas rumliegen habt
<mado> bin in Kürze wieder da ... wirklich vielen Dank schon mal
<nagetier> Wie sähe es dann eigentlich aus in dem von deem geschildertem Fall.. würde dann nur der externe Hub einen abbekommen, oder würde bis zur Hauptplatine geleitet werden? Denke kommt stark auf den externen Hub an, wie er damit umgeht.
<mado> nun denn ... es wurde nun beschlossen, dass eine neue externe Festplatte MIT Stromanschluss gekauft wird (es wird sowieso eine gebraucht anscheinend) ... in knapp einer Stunde oder so wäre ich wieder hier ... ich muss nämlich (mit)fahren
<mado> den Befehl --- ddrescue /dev/sda /media/andereplatte/sda.img --- hast du mir gezeigt, dadrc
<mado> Bist du bzw seid ihr denn später noch hier? (falls es weitere Fragen gäbe)
<dadrc> irgendwer ist bestimmt da
<dadrc> ich wahrscheinlich auch noch
<mado> In Ordnung ... Nochmals vielen herzlichen Dank ... Bis später!
<empedokles78> Kann man die Beschreibung im Smartphone Modus auch ganz anzeigen? Ohne Sidebarlink.
<empedokles78> Beispiel: http://anywhere.mountain-square.com/t-shirt-round-neck-w/o-print-55
<le_bot> Title: T-SHIRT ROUND NECK W/O PRINT | Herren | Fashion | Anywhere Theme (at anywhere.mountain-square.com)
<deem> nagetier: ich vermute, dass da "nur" der hub kaputt gehen dürfte
<nagetier> deem: Ja, ich auch, aber auch hier ist es nur eine Vermutung :)
<mario|afk> dadrc und co ... ich bin wieder da ... 
<mario|afk> Wir haben nun eine Festplatte mit extra Stromanschluss bekommen, aber sie scheint wieder nicht automatisch gemountet zu werden oder so ... 
<mado> lsusb zeigt nichts Neues ... 
<mado> deem ... nagetier ... dadrc ... Habt ihr eine Idee was ich noch tun kann?
<mado> es ist eine einfache WD Elements, 2TB groß
<dadrc> lsusb macht garnichts?
<mado> das Y-Kabel wurde (leider) nicht gekauft ... 
<mado> es scheint zumindest so dadrc, ja
<dadrc> zeigst mal in 'nem pastebin?
<mado> gerne :)
<mado> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24131250
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<mado> hier bitte dadrc
<deem> mado: du sagtest, dass ein usb stick vorhin erkannt wurde. kannst du den mal anklemmen und dann ein lsusb und dmesg nopasten?
<mado> okay ... mit der Platte angehängt oder ohne?
<mado> das besagte Notebook hat nämlich drei USB Schnittestellen
<deem> mado: mit oder ohne platte ist erstmal egal
<mado> okay deem
<mado> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24131277 --- hier, deem, dadrc
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<deem> den zeigt er schön an. und an dem gleichen port hing auch die platte schon?
<mado> Ich versteh' im Moment nicht warum er die externe WD Festplatte nicht erkennen sollte. 
<mado> nein ... den Kingston-Stick habe ich am anderen USB angehängt ... ich kann gerne nochmal tauschen
<deem> mach mal
<mado> aber der Kingston wurde bei dem wo die Platte jetzt hängt auch erkannt
<mado> wow! ... okay ... 
<mado> jetzt ging auf einmal die Platte "auf"
<mado> faszinierend
<mado> kann es sein, dass dann ein USB-Anschluss leicht defekt ist oder nicht alle Geräte unterstützt?
<mado> denn jetzt habe ich nur die WD-Festplatte am vorherigen Anschluss wo der Kingston-Stick war ... und sie öffnet sich ganz normal ... 
<mado> den Kingston-Stick kann ich jetzt allerdings nicht mehr anhängen da er zu breit ist und ich das Live-Linux auf dem dritten USB hängen hab'
<mado> ich denke ich kann also nun beginnen mit dem Befehl von dadrc, oder?
<mado> -> ddrescue /dev/sda /media/andereplatte/sda.iso ... <-
<deem> mado: sind da usb3 ports dran?
<dadrc> wenn du gddrescue installiert hast, joa
<dadrc> mado: und lies mal bitte den Block "Benutzung" ausm Wiki komplett, bevor du anfängst
<dadrc> ich würd den ersten durchlauf, wie empfohlen, mit -n machen
<dadrc> außerdem fehlt noch die angabe für die logdatei, das hab ich vorhin vergessen
<mado> ddrescue -n /dev/sda /andere/Platte/ ddrescue1.log
<mado> ja ... :)
<mado> ich muss vorher noch schauen wie ich das Paket installiere
<mado> mit einem sudo apt-get install ... ist es leider nicht getan
<mado> muss anscheinend eine weitere Quelle hinzufügen zu meiner live-sources.list : )
<dadrc> nicht auf die andere Platte direkt, in eine Datei auf der anderen Platte
<dadrc> /andere/platte/datei.iso
<dadrc> mado, mach mal ein `sudo apt-get update` vorher, dann sollte das eigentlich ohne fremdquellen verfügbar sein
<mado> du meinst bevor ich die Liste aktualisiere?
<mado> ich hab' hier nur xenial-main, xenial-security-main, xenial-updates-main dadrc
<dadrc> ah, ok
<dadrc> dann mach mal universe an
<mado> deb http de archive ubuntu ?
<dadrc> exakt wie die anderen auch, joa
<mado> dadrc ... okay ... gddrescue wird nun hoffentlich installiert ... 
<dadrc> sehr gut
<mado> die sources.list zu aktualisieren dauerte bis jetzt
<dadrc> spricht nicht für die geschwindigkeit deines internets =)
<mado> nicht meines :)
<mado> das der Firma für die ich manchmal arbeite :)
<mado> aber ich weiß was du meinst
<mado> ich hoffe, dass macht nichts aus, dass ich zu euch via Firmenanschluss bzw in meiner Rolle als Arbeiter und nicht "Privatmensch" zu euch komme?
<mado> -dass / +es
<mado> nun gut ... gddrescue wurde installiert
<mado> dann schau'n wir mal ... du sagtest ... -n zuerst ... 
<mado> also ... 
<mado> jetzt schau' ich mal schnell wo die andere Platte ist damit ich mich sicher nicht verhasple
<dadrc> und denk dran, dass in eine datei zu schreiben, nicht auf die platte direkt
<mado> das kann doch eigentlich nur die /dev/sdd1 sein, oder, dadrc?
<dadrc> klingt wahrscheinlich, jo
<mado> sudo ddrescue /dev/sda /dev/sdd1/eins.iso ddrescue1.log
<mado> whoops
<mado> -n vergessen :D
<mado> sudo ddrescue -n /dev/sda /dev/sdd1/eins.iso ddrescue1.log
<mado> so ... das zuerst
<mado> oder habe ich da etwas missverstanden, dadrc?
<mado> 1) sudo ddrescue -n /dev/sda /dev/sdd1/eins.iso ddrescue1.log
<mado> für den ersten Durchlauf bei dem fehlerhafte Blöcke ignoriert werden
<mado> und danach 2) ohne -n ... und zwei.iso ddrescue2.log ... für eventuell mit fehlerhaften Blöcken?
<dadrc> nein, wirklich den befehl von oben, ohne -n
<mado> Habe ich das nicht gesagt? 
<dadrc> das log sagt ddrescue, wo es noch probleme gab
<dadrc> ne, du hast in zwei.iso geschrieben
<dadrc> mit einem anderen log
<dadrc> in die gleiche datei, mit dem gleichen log wäre richtig
<mado> okay ... nochmal für mich dann zum Mitschreiben ... ich bin nämlich etwas verwirrt, tut mir Leid ... also ... 
<_moep_> http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/herne-polizei-fahndet-nach-mutmasslichem-moerder-eines-neunjaehrigen-a-1137603.html <- wtf bei spiegel online ist 4chan deep web
<le_bot> Title: Herne: Polizei fahndet nach mutmaßlichem Mörder eines Neunjährigen - SPIEGEL ONLINE (at www.spiegel.de)
<_moep_> arg
 * _moep_ ist lieber still
<mado> 1) sudo ddrescue -n /dev/sda /dev/sdd1/eins.iso ddrescue.log
<mado> 2) sudo ddrescue /dev/sda /dev/sdd1/zwei.iso ddrescue.log
<mado> zwei ISOs aber dafür ein und das selbe Log
<deem> nein. nochmal in die gleiche iso
<mado> oh? ... auch die gleiche ISO?
<mado> okay
<mado> ich dachte nur ich würde dann vielleicht etwas kaputt machen oder so
<mado> dann mach ich es so -> 1) sudo ddrescue -n /dev/sda /dev/sdd1/backup.iso ddrescue.log
<deem> nein. beim zweiten durchlauf korrigiert er fehler, die er beim ersten gefunden hat. bzw er versucht sie zu korrigieren
<mado> 2) sudo ddrescue -n /dev/sda /dev/sdd1/backup.iso ddrescue.log
<deem> da macht es sinn, das in der gleichen datei zu tun ;)
<mado> okay ... jetzt stimmt es aber oder?
<deem> nein :D
<deem> beim zweiten durchlauf ohne -n
<mado> aaah! ... ja genau!
<frostschutz> es gibt kein /dev/sd?/dings
<frostschutz> du meinst /mnt/
<mado> frostschutz?
<frostschutz> oder /media/ oder sonstwas aber nicht /dev/sdd1/sowieso
<deem> oh. das auch, ja
<mado> wie?
<mado> wartet mal ... 
<deem> du musst die externe platte vorher mounten
<mado> ich hab' hier nur ein /dev/sdd1 ... 
<deem> bzw den mountpoint nutzen, den dir dein dateimanager vorgibt
<mado> okay ... Befehle habe ich ... Pfad müssen wir anpassen
<frostschutz> /dev/sdd1 ist eine Gerätedatei, kein Verzeichnis... wenn ein Dateisystem drauf ist kannst du das irgendwo hin mounten
<deem> dabei fällt mir auch ein. du solltest sicherstellen, dass da kein fat dateisystem auf der platte drauf ist
<mado> aaalso .. ich hab' hier in /media/ubuntu/ eine TI31blahblah ... das ist die interne Festplatte
<mado> eine casper-rw ... sollte wohl die Recovery sein ... 
<mado> und eine A438blahblah ... das ist die externe
<mado> also ... 
<mado> 1) sudo ddrescue -n /ubuntu/media/TI31blahblah /ubuntu/media/A438blahblah ?
<mado> mit halt iso
<mado> und logfile ?
<mado> ist es nun richtig, deem?
<mado> bzw frostschutz
<mado> bzw dadrc
<deem> nein
<mado> *lacht*
<mado> okay ... dann bitte helft mir ich bin verwirrt
<deem> die erste pfadangabe war richtig
<deem> du willst direkt von der defekten platte lesen aka /dev/sda
<deem> aber danach willst du in ein verzeichnis schreiben aka /ubuntu/media/A438blahblah/iso.iso
<deem> und kontrollier bitte noch, ob die externe ein fat dateisystem hat
<frostschutz> Du kannst entweder direkt von einer Platte lesen und direkt auf eine andere Platte/Partition schreiben (von /dev nach /dev) oder du schreibst in eine ISO (von /dev nach /mnt,media,home,wasimmer/pfad/datei. Du könntest auch Dateien lesen aber das macht meistens keinen Sinn ;)
<deem> sonst ist da bei 2 (oder waren es 4?) gb schluss
<mado> ich glaub die hat NTFS, deem
<mado> wie kann ich das prüfen?
<deem> mado: mit mount oder gparted zb
<deem> mit fdisk auch, glaub ich
<dadrc> ich muss mal eben eine weile afk, so in 30 wieder da
<mado> also ... zusammenfassend nochmal ... 
<mado> mit gparted versuche ich g'rade nachzusehen wie sie formatiert ist
<mado> danach
<mado> 1) sudo ddrescue -n /dev/sda /ubuntu/media/A438blahblah/iso.iso ddrescue.log
<mado> 2) sudo ddrescue /dev/sda /ubuntu/media/A438blahblah/iso.iso ddrescue.log
<mado> habe ich nun alles richtig deem?
<frostschutz> mach beim ddrescue.log ruhig auch /media/sowieso/ davor dann ist das iso und log beisammen
<mado> also /ubuntu/media/A438blahblah/ddrescue.log ... frostschutz?
<frostschutz> oder du machst zuerst cd /media/sowieso dann kannst du es im Befehl weglassen (ist ja dann das aktuelle verzeichnis also ddrescue /dev/sda sda.img sda.img.log )
<frostschutz> ja, wie du willst
<mado> :)
<mado> okay ... phew ... schwere Geburt :)
<mado> nun denn ... ich geb' nun den ersten Befehl ein frostschutz bzw deem .. und werde mir nun schnell ein bißchen was zu essen holen
<mado> hatte den ganzen Tag leider noch nichts gegessen
<mado> ich bleibe aber noch hier solange ich kann um euch Bericht zu erstatten :)
<mado> eine Idee wie lange das ganze dauern wird?
<frostschutz> zeigt ddrescue das nicht an? wenn du tatsächlich defekte Sektoren hast lässt es sich nicht sagen... kann mitunter seeehr lange dauern. eine intakte platte braucht je nach geschwindigkeit/größe ja auch schon stunden zum durchlesen
<mado> okay frostschutz, gut zu wissen
<mado> dann werde ich ein "Schildchen" hinstellen ... so was wie "Lasst das Zeug in Ruhe" :D
<mado> ich werd' mich hier aber irgendwann leider abmelden müssen, da dieser Rechner später bzw morgen wieder gebraucht wird ... zumindest glaube ich kaum, dass ich diesen mit IRC die ganze Zeit laufen lassen kann / "darf" :)
<mado> frostschutz .. noch was ... 
<mado> wie kann ich denn verhindern, dass mir der Rechner auf dem gesichert wird in den Standby oder anderes "hüpft" ?
<frostschutz> kA. mein rechner macht so was nicht :P
<mado> weißt du es deem? ... oder jemand anderes?
<mado> du Glücklicher, frostschutz :)
<deem> mado: das kann man bestimmt irgendwo in den einstellungen deaktivieren. kommt auf deinen window manager an
<mado> ich hab' (leider) einfach die erst-beste ISO geschnappt und verwende daher g'rade Unity
<mado> ich hatte nämlich in der Eile, welche mir gemacht wurde beim Suchen nach einer ISO vergessen, dass die Standard-ISO ja mit Unity daherkommt
<frostschutz> und was soll da in standby gehen? höchstens doch wohl der monitor....
<frostschutz> wenns ein laptop ist solltest das netzteil anschliessen
<mado> wenn ich es mir aussuchen könnte würde ich zB lieber GNOME verwenden ... oder etwas anderes :) ... aber ich muss auch sagen ... Unity ist doch mittlerweile netter geworden :)
<mado> das Netzteil ist angeschlossen
<mado> und frostschutz? 
<mado> ich habe einfach die Sorge, dass mir das Gerät in den Standby oder so etwas hüpft und daher die Sicherung abbricht oder nicht fertig macht
<frostschutz> naja, dafür ist das logfile ja da... im fall der fälle könntest du da einfach weitermachen wo es aufgehört hat
<mado> das geht auch? ... phew ... da bin ich erleichtert, frostschutz :)
<mado> frostschutz? deem? dadrc? ... ... 31 Fehler zeigt es mir g'rade an ... Ich habe nun anderwertig zu tun und muss leider raus ... Ich melde mich, wenn alles glatt läuft, dann später nochmal bzw morgen wahrscheinlich ... 
<mado> danke nochmals herzlichst für eure Hilfe
<dadrc> einfach durchlaufen lassen
<mado> ja ... werden wir :)
<mado> ich hab' es der Chefin bereits gesagt :)
<mado> Bis später oder morgen dann vielleicht :) 
<breaker> Hi. Ich brauche echt mal Hilfe ... Habe die Partition /dev/sdb blöder- und fälschlicherweise mit dd und falschen Daten überbügelt. Darunter ist meine zweite Festplatte normalerweise zu finden. Was muss ich tun um die Daten auf den anderen Partitionen unter /dev/sdbx wieder zu bekommen?
<jokrebel> SDB ist schon mal keine Partition sonden ne ganze Platte
<breaker> ja
<breaker> reicht es die partitionstabelle wiederherzustellen?
<jokrebel> Und wenn man die ganze platte mittels dd über schrieben hat, kann man nur noch hoffen, dass es nicht zu viele Daten waren und man wenigstens noch ein bisschen was mit entsprechenden Rettungstools noch retten kann
<breaker> irgendwie bekomme ich via Testdisk aber die Info das es noch andere partitionen gibt
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung/
<le_bot> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<breaker> s.o.
<jokrebel> sdb ist jedenfalls die komplette 2. Festplatte
<breaker> mh, das heißt ich kann die anderen sichtbaren Partitionen definitiv nicht mehr vernünftig an den Start bekommen?
<breaker> gparted zeigt mir auch noch die anderen Partitionen an ...
<jokrebel> Erst mal nen Klon anfertigen. Mit dem kannst dann in Ruhe alles versuchen
<breaker> jep, ist geplant
<jokrebel> Alternativ ist natürlich das Backup einspielen die einfachere und schnellere Variante
<breaker> ok
<breaker> gibt es ein datenrettungstool was dateien findet inkl. korrekter dateinamen?
<LupusE> hi
<breaker_>  jokrebel: Wie müsste ich denn /dev/sdb1 formatieren wenn es sich um eine zweite Festplatte handelt, bzw. um dort die Partitionstabelle wiederherzustellen?
<breaker_>  gibt es ein datenrettungstool was dateien findet inkl. korrekter dateinamen?
<jokrebel> breaker_: Du willst erst mal dringen den Unterschied zwischen einer kompletten Platte (sda, sdb) und den Partitionen (auf den jeweiligen Platten) zB. sda1 oder sdb2  ... verstehen lernen
<breaker__> also: ich habe mit dd if= ... of=/dev/sdb durchgeführt ... aber die Partitionen dev/sdb1 bis 3 gibt es noch
<breaker__> also habe ich die Vermutung und Hoffnung das ich vielleicht einfacher an die Daten der Platte komme. Im Notfall nutz ich halt ein Datenrettungstool. Welches wäre denn da empfehlenswert?
<breaker_> jokrebel: also: ich habe mit dd if= ... of=/dev/sdb durchgeführt ... aber die Partitionen dev/sdb1 bis 3 gibt es noch
<breaker_> also habe ich die Vermutung und Hoffnung das ich vielleicht einfacher an die Daten der Platte komme. Im Notfall nutz ich halt ein Datenrettungstool. Welches wäre denn da empfehlenswert?
<jokrebel> breaker_: vielleicht hast Du Glück gehabt und dd nicht korrekt benutzt und deshalb gar nichts kaputt gemacht?
<jokrebel> zeig mal den genauen Befehl den Du ausführtest
<vlt> breaker_: Und erkläre mal, was „gibt es noch“ bedeutet. Meinst Du, dass der Kernel noch ein Device /dev/sdb1 hat? 
<vlt> Das muss nämlich lange nicht mehr mit der tatsächlichen Partitionstabelle auf /dev/sdb übereinstimmen.
<breaker_> jokrebel: sorry, meine Leitung ist gerade etwas instabil... hier der Befehl: dd if=OpenELEC-RPi.arm-7.0.1.img of=/dev/sdb bs=4M
<breaker_> vlt: Kann ich nicht genau beantworten. Ich weiß das mir gparted 3 Partitionen unter /dev/sdb anzeigt. 
<jokrebel> wurde denn nach dem dd (welches komplett durchlief?) auch schon neu gebootet?
<breaker_> ja, genau heute, also 2 tage später
<breaker_> Hätte ich den Fehler eher realisiert hätte ich meine Daten noch gerettet, Dann wäre es kein Thema gewesen.
<dadrc> du kannst halt testdisk probieren, das sollte damit klarkommen, dass die partitionstabelle weg ist. danach kannst du versuchen, mit photorec die dateien zu retten
<jokrebel> was in denn auch schon vor Stunden u.a. mit nem verlinketem Artikel https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung/ auch alles bereits erwähnt war
<le_bot> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<breaker_> Danke für die Hilfe.
<vlt> breaker_: Die drei Partitionen, die Du siehst, könnten auch vom OpenELEC-Image kommen.
<vlt> breaker_: Wenn dd komplett durchgelaufen ist, hast Du eigentlich nur noch in dem Bereich _hinter_ sizeof(img) Chancen, mit photorec u. ä. was zu finden.
<breaker_> vlt: ok, ich sicher mir gerade die Platte und werde dann mal photorec laufen lassen. Gibt es ein anderes Tool was auch die Dateinamen wieder korrekt herstellt oder ist photorec schon das Maß der Dinge?
<jokrebel> ...ooO( nur das Backup wär besser, aber das hatten wir ja auch schon m( )
<vlt> breaker_: Soweit ich es verstanden habe, suchen Tools wie photorec nach typischen ersten Bytes von Bilddateien. 50 4e 47 für PNG, 4a 46 49 46 für JFIF, 67 69 6d 70 20 78 63 66 20 66 69 6c 65 für – ach, das kannste selber rausfinden.
<vlt> breaker_: Wenn sie sowas gefunden haben, lesen sie einfach weiter bis sie ein fertiges Bild wiederherstellen konnten. Um rauszufinden, wie das mal hieß, müsste man lesbare Teile der jeweilgen Filesystem-Tabelle haben.
<breaker_> vlt, jokrebel: Vielen Dank Euch
<jokrebel> Gerne - überleg dir dringend Backup Strategie
<jokrebel> Und auch dafür gibt es tolle Anleitungen auch unterhalb des verlinkten Wikis
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except allah and muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-08
<ikk3> exit
<vlt> Morgen! Auf unserem System mit Ubuntu 16.04 kann seit heute früh kein User mehr den Firefox starten.
<vlt> Das System läuft unverändert, in den letzten Tagen funktionierte das problemlos.
<vlt> Die Fehlermeldung ist: ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump cloned child 29685
<vlt> Jemand 'ne Idee?
<vlt> Noooo! Das betrifft ALLE unsere Rechner!
<jokrebel> war da nicht grad ein Firefoxupdate?
<vlt> jokrebel: Jo
<vlt> Seh’s gerade im /var/log/apt/history.log
<vlt> Von 51* auf 52*
<vlt> 52.0+build2-0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<vlt> Wie kann ich das rückgängig machen?
<vlt> (Und später dann: Wie stelle ich diese automatischen Updates ab?)
<jokrebel> ich würd ja eher schaun, (mit start aus dem Terminal) warum das nicht mehr startet. Gerade beim Browser will man eigentlich nicht dauerhaft auf Sicherheitsupdates verzichten
<jokrebel> ...bin nur leider unterwegs und nicht am Rechner. 
<vlt> jokrebel: Gute Idee.
<vlt> Aber _wie_ würdest Du schauen, warum das nicht mehr geht?
<dadrc> vlt: Was passiert denn, wenn du Fx aus einem Terminal startest?
<vlt> Was sagt Dir denn die Meldung?
<vlt> ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump cloned child 29685
<vlt> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_51.0.1+build2-0ubuntu0.16.10.2_amd64.deb
<vlt> Das habe ich inzwischen installiert.
<vlt> Läuft.
<vlt> Ups, das ist ja 16.10 ...
<vlt> Naja, läuft trotzdem.
<dadrc> Macht wahrscheinlich nichts
<vlt> dadrc: Das Problem mit ff 52 hatten wir nach einem automatischen Update letzte Nacht heute früh auf ALLEN unseren Servern.
<dadrc> jo, ich geh davon, dass da im Paket von Fx52 irgendein Bug ist
<dadrc> Normalerweise wird sowas recht schnell gefixt
<dadrc> Ich test das gerade mal bei  mir
<dadrc> Moment
<vlt> dadrc: Danke.
<dadrc> hm, bei mir funktioniert der 52er
<dadrc> Muss also noch irgendwie mit eurer Konfiguration zusammenhängen
<vlt> dadrc: Ja, bin gespannt.
<vlt> ’ne Idee, wie ich das rausfinden kann?
<dadrc> vlt: probier es mal mit einem neuen Profil
<dadrc> firefox -P
<vlt> Ich muss erstmal eine der Maschinen klonen und dort 52 installieren.
<vlt> Ich hatte aber schon das ganze ~/.mozilla gelöscht.
<dadrc> Systemweite Addons?
<vlt> Keine.
<NTQ> Ich schaffe es nicht einen blöden Philips-Fernseher korrekt über VGA in FullHD anzusteuern. Die Auflösung stimmt zwar, aber cvt hat mir irgendwas falsches berechnet, sodass das Bild jetzt horizontal gestaucht ist und auf der rechten Bildschirmhälfte hängt. Kann man die Modeline-Parameter händisch noch irgendwie anpassen?
<piiing> hi@ll, unter MsWindows hab ich eine archiv (*.zip) nach ubuntu kopiert .... hab die checksummen verglichen, sie unterschieden sich .... jedoch wieder auf das windowssystem kopiert waren es wieder die gleich .... woran kann das genau liegen?? (sry, vielleicht is das ein offtopicthema.)
<sdx23> NTQ: kann man. Aber, bietet der Fernseher diese Aufloesung nicht direkt an?
<NTQ> Das höchste, was ich einstellen konnte, war 1024x768. Unter Windows konnte ich 1920x1080 einstellen. Und ich hab mittlerweile auch die Lösung gefunden, Dank Windows und moninfo.exe von EnTech Taiwan.
<NTQ> Das Programm hat mir die korrekte Modeline geliefert und nun sieht alles korrekt aus.
<NTQ> Kann ich irgendwie verhindern, dass ein sudo-User in LXDE das System neustarten oder herunterfahren kann? Mir würde es reichen, wenn man im LXDE-Menü das einfach nicht anklicken kann.
<soc> hi
<soc> ubuntu zeigt ja manche ordner wie Downloads, Pictures, Documents mit einem eigenen icon an, statt dem standardordnersymbol
<soc> weiß jemand wo ich das einstellen kann?
<soc> ich will a) das symbol für Documents ändern und b) ein symbol für meinen Development ordner setzen
<soc> danke!
<deem> rechtsklick auf den ordner und dann auf eigenschaften
<soc> da sehe ich nur einen "emblems" tab, der etwas leicht anderes tut :-/
<soc> oh ... ich verwende xfce
<soc> ich befürchte die eigenschaften in nautilus haben andere einstellungen?
<NTQ> Ich kann in Nemo auch nichts einstellen :-D
<dadrc> Das sind XDG-Verzeichnisse
<deem> http://askubuntu.com/questions/186627/how-to-place-custom-icons-not-emblems-on-folders-in-thunar
<le_bot> Title: xubuntu - How to place custom icons (not emblems) on folders in Thunar - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<NTQ> achso, doch. Einfach auf das Symbol oben links klicken.
<NTQ> in den Eigenschaften
<deem> xfce nutzt aber thunar, nicht nemo
<soc> NTQ: das symbol ist leider nicht klickbar bei mir
<soc> in .config/user-dirs.dirs stehen leider nur die verzeichnisnamen :-(
<geser> soc: ich glaube die Icons kommen aus dem Theme. Vielleicht kannst du per xdg-icon-resource (und der Icon Theme Spec) für deinen Benutzer andere Icons wählen.
<soc> mhh, danke ich werde das mal versuchen
<bekks> NTQ: Für eine Modeline braucht man kein 3rd Party Tool, sondern einfach gtf oder cvt. :)
<NTQ> bekks: Ja, und cvt und gtf haben nunmal die falsche Modeline ausgegeben.
<NTQ> Sie haben sogar verschiedene ausgegeben.
<bekks> Natürlich, weil cvt und gtf für unterschiedliche "Monitore" konzipiert sind. gtf für Röhrenmonitore, cvt nicht.
<NTQ> Okay, hab da nicht genau drauf geachtet, aber einfach mal alles ausprobiert, was ich im Wiki gefunden hab.
<NTQ> Und erst der Weg über Windows hat korrekt funktioniert.
<dreamon_> Hab hier gerade mal wieder ein lästiges Problem. Tritt hauptsächlich auf wenn ich aus dem Standby komme. Im Terminal, Hexchat fehlen einfach Buchstaben. http://pasteall.org/pic/index.php?id=113369
<le_bot> Title: PasteAll.org - Grafikproblem.jpg (at pasteall.org)
<dreamon_> Wenn ich im "Erscheinungsbild Dialog" Kantenglättung verändere, dann ändern sich die Buchstaben. Spiel ich dort lange genug rum, sind wieder alle Buchstaben da.
<axarix> Bei der Installation erhalte ich den Fehler "Entschuldigung, ein Fehler ist aufgetreten und es war nicht möglich, den Boot-Loader an dem gewünschten Ort zu installieren." Ich kann aber auch keinen anderen Ort auswählen. 
<jokrebel> 5 Minuten ist definitiv zu wenig Geduld für IRC
<leszek> immerhin besser als 30 sekunden
<Yoshimo> wenn ich versuche ein repository mit git-repair zu reparieren les ich nur "git-fsck wird ausgeführt" und auch 10h später hat sich nix geändert. Wenn ich git fsck selber ausführe krieg ich output nach 6 Minuten und es ist mit der Analyse durch. Ist da irgendwo ein Timeout oder braucht es einen Parameter damit das irgendetwas tut?
<bene_ch> Hallo zusammen, ich hätte mal eine Frage bzgl. Ubuntu Server, Plesk und einem Domainproblem. Eventuell kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Ich habe heute meinen neuen vserver von meinem Hoster erhalten. Habe mir eine Plesk Lizenz gekauft und die Installation lief sauber durch. Hosting eingerichtet etc. Mein Problem ist nur das ich nur per IP auf den Server komme und nicht per Domain. Wenn ich 
<bene_ch> die Domain pinge erhalte ich leider auch eine ganz andere IP als mein Server hat. Die Domain musste ich zusammen mit dem vserver vestellen. Nun meine Frage. Richtet Plesk eigentlich auch den DNS gleich komplett ein? Denn bei den Hostings sehen die Nameserver Einträge richtig aus und die IP ist auch die richtige. Bin leider noch neu in dem Business und daher halt die wohl eher doofe Frage.
<jokrebel> hm? ob jetzt da der Ubuntu-Support wirklich der richtge und hilfreichste Kanal dafür ist?
<mgolisch> nee
<mgolisch> plesk support?
<mgolisch> du hast das ja anscheinend gekauft
<bene_ch> Das stimmt. Dachte nur eventuell gibt es hier den ein oder anderen Ubuntu Server betreiber der dies auch nutzt.
<bene_ch> Hab dort im Forum schon gepostet nur leider malen die Mühlen dort etwas langsa. Aber trotzdem vielen Dank.
<dr_gonzo> icekicker.de
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-09
<NTQ> Kann mir jemand mit faxaddmodem bei Hylafax helfen bzw. mir sagen wo ich bei Angabe der Faxnummer welche Zahlen eintragen muss? Countrycode, Areacode, Longdistanceprefix, internationalPrefix, usw. Leider gibt man nicht besonders viel her und durch Google bin ich auch noch nicht viel schlauer geworden.
<jokrebel> wo genau hast Du da Probleme?
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HylaFAX/ kennst Du?
<le_bot> Title: HylaFAX › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> jokrebel: Diese nationalen und internationalen Präfixe haben mich am meisten irritiert. Mittlerweile hab ich kapiert, dass da einfach 0 und 00 hin muss. Trotzdem Danke.
<a_> hallo
<a_> ich habe neuerdings keinen sound mehr im firefox
<a_> sonst funktioniert es, aber nach dem letzt update geht nichts mehr im ff was sound betrifft
<dadrc> Welche Ubuntuversion, welche Firefoxversion, was sagt pavucontrol dazu=
<a_> mom
<a_> Mozilla Firefox 52.0, Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<dadrc> Start mal `pavucontrol`, ist der Stream von Firefox da?
<a_> war erst nich installiert, nach installation ging auch der normale sound nicht mehr
<dadrc> Hast du nur pavucontrol installiert?
<dadrc> Oder kam da noch mehr mit?
<a_> vorhin kam noch irgendein update, ich starte mal kurz neu
<a_> es läuft wieder alles :-D
<a_> auch der sound im ff
<a_> kA was da los war...
<ausgesperrt> Hallo, ich bräuchte Hilfe bei meinem System. Habe oben rechts ein Rotes Einbahnstrasen schild bekommen. Hab dann apt-get upgrad gemacht, lief nicht durch. anschließend apg-get install -f, das lief durch komme aber nicht mehr in mein system rein, Stand irgendenwas von FAILED LSB QEMU-KVM.  hab dann mit zweiter Console das Parket entfernt, aber er  startet immernoch nicht.
<kempo> hallo zusammen
<kempo> mein neuer dedizierter server kann keine updates machen weil er nicht auf die ubuntu server greifen kann per IPv6. ich habe ubuntu 16.04
<kempo> wie kann ich auf ipv4 switchen?
<_moep_> wieso nimmst du an, dass er nicht zugreifen kann? zeig doch mal die fehler
<k1l_> sudo apt -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true update
<kempo> läuft :) @k1l_
<kempo> habs in die apt.conf.d/99force-ipv4 eingetragen direkt
<kempo> es funzt
<k1l_> kempo: du kannst das auch noch in eine config kloppen, dass er das immer nimmt
<k1l_> jo
<kempo> ich hab apache2-utils gerade auf ubuntu 16.04 installiert, wo ist den das binary a2enmod hin?
<k1l_> das sollte schon einfach beim apache2 paket dabei sein
<k1l_> jo, das ist im apache2 paket direkt drin
<kempo> k1l_, you make my day
<kempo> hab vergessen das main package von apache2 in mein fabric script eizubauen 
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-10
<vlt> Guten Morgen. Unter Ubuntu 12.04 LTS konnten wir in einer Xvnc-Session ganz normal mit Alt+Tab zwischen Fenstern wechseln. Dasselbe geht unter Ubuntu 16.04 nur noch eingeschränkt: Ich sehe nach Alt+Tab zwar alle Icons, kann aber nur zum jeweils vorherigen (also dem zweiten) wechseln. Nicht zu anderen.
<vlt> Jemand 'ne Idee?
<jokrebel> geht es denn direkt (also wenn Du davor sitzt ohne VNC)
<jokrebel> vlt: 
<vlt> jokrebel: Wovor?
<jokrebel> Na vor dem Ubuntu-Rechner
<vlt> Ach so. Das ist ein Server; der hat keinen Monitor oder sowas.
<NTQ> Ich kann hier mittlerweile Faxe empfangen mit Hylafax. Die empfangenen TIFF-Dateien würde ich jetzt gerne auf ein Samba-Share auf dem gleichen Server schieben, das aber unter einem anderen Nutzernamen läuft. Kann ich dem uucp-User erlauben, dass er Dateien einem bestimmten Nutzer zuordnen darf. Oder sollte ich lieber ein cronjob als root laufen lassen, der das regelmäßig macht?
<jokrebel> vlt: Hm. Hier an nem "echten" 16.04 geht Alt+Tab jedenfalls einwandfrei 
<vlt> jokrebel: Das funktionierende 12.04 und das 16.04 mit dem sträindschem Problem laufen auf derselben Hardware. Daran liegt's also schonmal nicht.
<jokrebel> ich hätt ja da den VNC in Verdacht, ist aber nur ne Vermutung
<jokrebel> Alt+Shift+TAB hilft auch nicht? vlt
<vlt> Nee, auch geht nicht.
<vlt> <->
<mado> Hallo allerseits! : )
<jokrebel> mado: Mahlzeit
<mado> Mahlzeit! : )
<mado> ad jokrebel
<mado> Es tut mir Leid; wurde derweil anderwertig benötigt ... kurzes Status-Update ... der Befehl läuft noch immer durch
<jokrebel> Hm? Um was gehts?
<mado> Ich habe sogar ein Bild für euch ... Vielleicht kann mir jemand dazu etwas erklären? ... ddrescue 
<koegs> vielleicht solltest du erstmal erklären worum es geht...
<mado> das hier habe ich von meiner Chefin geschickt bekommen -> https://unsee.cc/nagubesi/
<LetoThe2nd> jaja klar
<mado> wir versuchen derzeit Dateien von ihrer Festplatte zu retten
<LetoThe2nd> gehst du freiwillig?
<mado> ein einfaches CTRL+C / CTRL+V ... brachte ja leider keinen Erfolg
<LetoThe2nd> oder warum willst du uns auf lustige pichost seiten lotsen?
<mado> also wurde mir unter anderem zu ddrescue geraten
<mado> der Link soll euch zu einem Bildschirmfoto führen ... ich nutzte die Seite bisher um Statusberichte abzugeben ... ähnlich wie bei pastebin : )
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: Da is n Foto von ner Monitormeldung
<mado> ja 
<LetoThe2nd> ich verstehe zwar nicht warum man die nicht schriftlich weitergeben kann, aber wenn ihr euch einig seid... na denn gut.
<mado> ich möchte / wir möchten einfach wissen, ob ihr denkt, dass rein von dem was dort steht soweit alles seine Richtigkeit hat und so ... wir dachten zB dass wenn die rund 150 000 MB gerettet sind und nur knapp 160 MB derzeit Fehler sind ... das klingt doch schon mal gut, oder?
<deem> LetoThe2nd: er war die tage schonmal da
<mado> deem, hallo : )
<mado> dein Name ist mir vom letzten Mal vertraut : )
<deem> mado: wie groß ist denn die platte in dem gerät?
<mado> 500 GB ... laut Chefin ... auswendig weiß ich es leider nicht
<jokrebel> mado: Dein Nick war aber ein anderer, oder? Warst Du das, der seine Platte mit dd bearbeitet hatte?
<deem> dann wird das wohl noch was dauern. der liest/schreibt ja nun nicht wirklich schnell
<mado> Was meinst du also dazu deem? ... und Leute? ... Bitte verzeiht, wenn ich euch nicht gleich gesagt habe, dass ich schon mal hier war und so ... 
<deem> jokrebel: nein, das war wieder jemand anderes
<mado> ja ... ich glaube du warst es, welcher letztes Mal unter anderem mitgeteilt hatte, dass die Platte bald den Geist aufgeben wird
<deem> hier geht es darum daten von einer defekten festplatte zu retten
<mado> Ich habe noch keine Festplatte mit "dd" bearbeitet, jokrebel ... 
<mado> und von der Firma würde sich das, denke ich, keiner trauen : )
<deem> mado: das kann auf jedenfall noch ein bisschen dauern. das ist der nachteil, wenn man die dateien nicht direkt kopieren kann. dd sucht halt jeden einzelnen block auf der platte nach daten ab und versucht die dateien zuzuordnen.
<mado> wie dem auch sei ... deem ... was meinst du ? ... gerettet sind schon knappe 150 000 MB ... und 159 MB bei 4040 an Fehlern 
<deem> aber wenn das bei 150mb kaputten daten bleibt, wird zumindest der zweite durchlauf schneller sein
<mado> aber es ist dennoch eine "gute" Ausbeute oder?
<LetoThe2nd> mado: kurze erklärung zu meiner abweisenden haltung oben: wenn leuter hier reinschneien und versuchen wen auf lustige pichost seiten zu lotsen, mit ner superkurzerklärung, dann ist das meistens ein schlechter scherz oder script-kiddie-versuch. nimms bitte nicht persönlich
<deem> das kommt darauf an, was da an nutzdaten drauf war
<mado> LetoThe2nd ... uh! ... verstehe ... bitte um Entschuldigung dann meinerseits ... ich kann schon verstehen, dass du da dann zurückhaltender bist und so
<LetoThe2nd> mado: anyways, viel erfolg.
<deem> mado: wenn du pech hast, ist von jeder datei ein bisschen was kaputt. im besten fall sind ein paar komplette dateien defekt, die sich dann in den 150mb verstecken
<mado> LetoThe2nd Hast du einen Vorschlag wie ich das nächste Mal vorgehen sollte um euch meinen Statusbericht zu bringen bzw weitere Hilfe zu bekommen? 
<MultiStorm> servus, so richtig gehört es hier nicht her, aber ich wollte euch mal fragen was ihr davon haltet PHPMyAdmin zu benutzen, ich meine dabei nicht die bedinbarkeit, sondern eher aus sicht der sicherheit aktuell hat mein kleiner ubuntu server keine direkte DB Verbindung von außen sondenr nur via SSH
<mado> verstehe deem ... na ich hoffe, dass es nur ein bißchen was ist : )
<LetoThe2nd> mado: ich persönlihc bevorzuge ne kurze texterklärung. wenn dann zum vertiefen ein screenshot nötig ist, fragt schon wer danach. egal, jetzt lass dich erstmal nicht vom dingsen abhalten.
<mado> und danke für das "viel Erfolg" ... wir brauchen diesen : )
<mado> *lacht etwas* ... Danke LetoThe2nd
<mado> deem ... Darf ich dich gegenüber meiner Chefin zitieren?
<deem> mado: prinzipiell bleibt dir im moment nichts anderes übrig als weiter abzuwarten und danach den zweiten durchlauf zu starten. danach siehst du ja, wie viel defekt ist
<mado> -> wenn du pech hast, ist von jeder datei ein bisschen was kaputt.  ... <- 
<deem> besser nicht
<LetoThe2nd> mado: du darfst auch mich gern zitieren: "ungesicherte daten sind gelöschte daten. sie wissen es nur noch nicht."
<deem> das klingt deiner chefin gegenüber vermutlich zu absolut
<deem> da stimme ich LetoThe2nd zu. den ganzen aufwand hättet ihr euch sparen können, wenn es ein backup geben würde ;)
<mado> LetoThe2nd ... ja ... weil man ja nie wissen kann, ob dann nicht doch mal die Festplatte den Geist aufgibt, etc
<koegs> MultiStorm: du hast recht, hier gehört die frage nicht hin
 * LetoThe2nd tut jetzt mittages. fertich.
<mado> nun deem ... ich dachte es gäbe eines : )
<MultiStorm> koegs: die frage ist, wen fragt man da, die jungs aus dem phpmyadmin bereich braucht man diesbezüglich nicht zu fragen :-)
<mado> da ich leider nicht Vollzeit beschäftigt bin und mich bisher um anderes zu kümmern hatte ... 
<mado> aber nun gut ... 
<deem> so geht es vielen :D wenn sie dann mal das backup brauchen, ist es unbrauchbar oder funktioniert nicht. naja, die meisten wissen es nach so einer situation auch besser und sorgen dann dafür, dass immer ein aktuelles backup existiert
<deem> aber das wird jetzt auch recht offtopic
<koegs> MultiStorm: du bist doch nicht das erste mal hier, man hat dir schon gesagt das es #ubuntu-de-offtopic gibt
<MultiStorm> koegs: 
<mado> ach deem ... ich sehe das lediglich als Ermahnungen die mit dem Lernen und Helfen hier einhergehen : )
<MultiStorm> koegs: ok
<mado> wenn du möchtest können wir ja privat in einem Query auch darüber weiter reden : )
<mado> so stören wir die anderen nicht
<mado> ssh ist oder war ... mal eine tolle Sache, hörte ich ... aber ich habe damit noch nicht gearbeitet
<mado> LetoThe2nd? ... bzw ihr anderen eine Frage noch ... 
<NTQ> mado: Ich hatte auch schon gute Erfahrungen damit mit ddrescue die Platte erst mal zu klonen und dann den Klon read-only einzuhängen. Wenn dann alles geht, ist gut, ansonsten kann man auf dem Klon ja auch mal ein chkdsk laufen lassen und schauen, was der so bringt.
<mado> Habt ihr generell einen Vorschlag, welche Festplatte/n man sich vielleicht kaufen sollte für künftige Backups? ... möglichst etwas das länger hält und so und nicht jedes Jahr oder so neu gekauft werden muss : )
<mado> klingt spannend NTQ ... deem bzw dadrc, glaube ich könnten dir mehr sagen; die Festplatte ist leider kurz vorm endgültigen Aufgeben oder so, meinten sie / einer der beiden ... ich kann mich jetzt nicht ordentlich erinnern
<NTQ> Meine Trekstor- und WD-USB-Platten von vor 7 Jahren laufen immer noch problemlos. Ich hab zu Hause eine 3TB-Platte für private Backups. Da deine Chefin vermutlich Windows nutzt, kannst du auch das eingebaute Windows-Backup nutzen.
<NTQ> ddrescue kann ja in einem zweiten Durchlauf (ich hoffe du nutzt die Log-Datei) noch einmal alle nicht lesbaren Sektoren erneut und mehrfach lesen. Manchmal kriegt man dann noch mal ein bisschen mehr raus.
<mado> sieben Jahre, hm? ... was hast du dir denn da gekauft? ... bei einigen Festplatten, muss ich nämlich sagen, wird mir ein wenig mulmig, weil die Firma da zB nur etwas von ein oder zwei Jahren Garantie spricht, NTQ
<mado> hast du das Bild gesehen, welches ich hochgeladen habe, NTQ?
<NTQ> Nein, das Bild ist offline.
<mado> oh! ... okay ... dann lade ich es nochmal hoch :)
<mado> da ist eine Log-Datei angehängt : ) ... und beim zweiten Mal soll ich sie auch verwenden ... da war etwas von dem Befehl nur ein klein wenig abändern :)
<mado> hier bitte NTQ
<mado> https://unsee.cc/dogaberu/
<NTQ> In einer Firma ist es natürlich schön, wenn man einen dicken Backup-Server mit RAID6 oder ähnlichem hat, der immer läuft. Häufiges An- und Ausschalten der Platten verkürzt ihre Lebenszeit auch immens.
<mado> verstehe ... naja ... wenn es eine kleine Firma ist wird, so denke ich, leider nicht sehr viel Geld investiert werden können, NTQ ... aber schreib' mal bitte weiter was dir da durch den Kopf geht, ich bin in ein paar Minuten wieder hier
<mado> und ich bin wieder da, NTQ : )
<NTQ> Ich bin auch nicht durchgängig da. Schlage mich grad selbst mit was rum
<mado> Darf man fragen, womit NTQ?
<NTQ> Owncloud-Problemchen, Fax-Empfang bzw. die Verarbeitung danach, u.a.
<mado> klingt spannend :)
<mado> leider kenne ich mich damit absolut nicht aus, aber wenn du darüber sprechen möchtest, ich lausche : )
<mado> und als Anmerkung zu "meiner" Situation: Ich denke mir einfach, es wäre schön, wenn man eine "einfache, stabile, nicht zu viel Strom verbrauchende" Lösung hätte ... ja so etwas wie einen Backup-Server oder so, wäre toll, aber so etwas kostet ja sehr viel und konfigurieren kann ich so etwas leider nicht, wenn dann würde ich mir dann weiters wünschen, dass egal welches Betriebssystem da verwendet wird, macOS, Windows, GNU Linux, mobil eventuell 
<mado> auch? ... dass dennoch Dateien gerettet werden können, etc ... jedenfalls möchte ich nicht jedes Jahr oder alle zwei Jahre dann eine neue Festplatte kaufen müssen : ) ... vor allem als Privater ginge das ja auch nicht immer
<mado> ich lausche euch dann derweil mal weiter bzw räume mal hier ein wenig auf : )
<koegs> mado: für allgemeines gebrabbel ist dann eher #ubuntu-de-offtopic zuständig, danke
<mado> verstehe, koegs ... bitte um Entschuldigung :)
<mado> soda ... muss leider nochmals raus ... bis später bzw. auf bald!
<uniCATx> hallo, ich brauche ausgereifte OpenSource Alternative zu Skype (video-chating). eine Empfehlunglkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<_moep_> für was genau
<_moep_> nur videochat multiplattformfähig, multivideochat, etc
<uniCATx> ja
<_moep_> wie ja? das war eine frage
<uniCATx> und möglichst aus ubuntu-quellen
<_moep_> < _moep_> wie ja?
<uniCATx> ok. MPF
<uniCATx> mein gegenüber nutzt Win
<uniCATx> Multiplatformfähig
<_moep_> schau dir mal qTox oder jitsii an
<_moep_> prinzipiell geht das auch über xmpp/jabber, da muss es aber der client unterschützen
<uniCATx> ok. danke für den Tipp.
<jokrebel> ekiga geht nicht? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ekiga/
<le_bot> Title: Ekiga › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> ekiga gibts auch für windows. nicht schlecht
<dreamon> Ist es möglich sein Keyboard und Maus auf einen anderen PC im Lokalen Netzwerk umzuleiten. 3 Keyboards 3Mäuse an einem Tisch nervt. Will nicht VNC oder dergleichen verwenden.
<koegs> dreamon: synergy
<dreamon> koegs, Stark. Danke!
<mgolisch> jo ist super
<vlt> Hi! Ich komme meinem Alt+Tab-Problem langsam auf die Schliche.  Kann noch jemand nachvollziehen, dass Alt+Tab in einer vnc4server/Xvnc session mit dem window-manager marco (MATE) auf Ubuntu 16.04 LTS nicht funktioniert? (Im Gegensatz zu beispielsweise 12.04 LTS.)
<dreamon> vlt, Ich hab mit vnc auch mächtig Probleme, was das keyboard anbelangt. Konnte es noch nicht lösen. Umlaute mal gehts mal nicht.. 
<dreamon> Nach standby kommt die Meldung Entsperr-Dialog öffnet in wenigen Sekunden. Leider kommt der aber nie mehr. STRG-ALT-F1 geht auch nicht. Nur Cursor blinkt obenlinks in der Ecke. Kein Login möglich.
<dreamon> Nur ein REISUP ..
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-11
<andrk1234> guten abend :)
<andrk1234> jemand eine idee woran das liegen könnte, dass bei normalen anwendungen keine probleme auftreten aber bei google chrome beim scrollen verzerrte querbalken entstehen, beim scrollen das bild flackert und ähnliche merkwürdige bildfehler? grafikkarte ist ein intel hd 5500 onboard chip; oder hab ich ne einstellung vom chrome falsch gesetzt? hardwarebeschleunigung ist bspw. aus
<ppq> andrk1234, das nennt sich tearing
<ppq> ist leider immer noch ein weitverbreitets problem
<ppq> probier mal die TearFree option
<ppq> in die datei /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf  folgenden inhalt:
<ppq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24159098/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> hardwarebeschleunigung ist davon unabhängig, kannst du ruhig aktivieren.
<Chan_Monster-_> 00:00.2 IOMMU [0806]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890S/RD990 I/O Memory Management Unit (IOMMU) [1002:5a23]
<Chan_Monster-_> sry falscher channel 
<andrk1234> @ppq: muss die ordner-dateinamen-struktur genau so aussehen?
<ppq> andrk1234, was zwischen 20- und .conf steht kannst du dir aussuchen, alles andere ist fix
<ppq> andrk1234, das nennt man übrigens pfad ;)
<andrk1234> so, erledigt. muss ich zum testen den rechner einmal neustarten oder greift das gleich nur durchs abspeichern?
<ppq> andrk1234, den x-server musst du neu starten, also lightdm. aber rechner neu starten geht auch
<andrk1234> ok, danke für die hilfe ppq. mal schaun ob es dadurch behoben ist :)
<ppq> jo, keine ursache :)
<andrk1234> so. hab die hardwarebeschleinigung in chrome aktiviert, die option gesetzt, einmal neugestartet und es scheint (zumindest die verzerrung und so) verschwunden
<nagetier> nice
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-12
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<Nie_Wer> ms
<piiing> hi@ll, i am looking for a sandbox (for more security) .... i found: "ARKOSE"/"LXC"/"FIREJAIL" .... in the ubuntu-wiki is written that they are good for protecting fails, but it is not fitting for security leaks. :/
<piiing> hi@ll, i am looking for a sandbox (for more security) .... i found: "ARKOSE"/"LXC"/"FIREJAIL" .... in the ubuntu-wiki is written that they are good for protecting fails, but it is not fitting for security leaks. :/
<piiing> (maybe i misread it and i am wrong.)
<Frickelpit> piiing: you should try #ubuntu, this o
<k1l> piiing: guck dir mal https://linuxcontainers.org/lxc/security/ an
<le_bot> Title: Linux Containers - LXC - Security (at linuxcontainers.org)
<k1l> und hier ist eine ganze blog serie von einer der devs von lxd https://stgraber.org/2016/03/11/lxd-2-0-blog-post-series-012/
<le_bot> Title: LXD 2.0: Blog post series [0/12] | Stéphane Graber's website (at stgraber.org)
<piiing> hi@ll, i suche nach einer sandbox (für sicherheit) ..... ich bin gestoßen auf: "ARKOSE"/"LXC"/"FIREJAIL" .... im ubuntu-wiki steht das diese lösungen gut for versehentliche fehler sind, nicht aber für sicherheitslücken. :/ (vielleicht hab ich etwas fehlinterpretiert und liege falsch.) [every day i am failing .... hab das total verpeilt GER-irc, bin in so vielen ENG-ircs.]
<piiing> Frickelpit, danke.^^
<Frickelpit> piiing: siehe k1ls Antwort
<piiing> k1l, thx.
<Frickelpit> Welchen Anwedndungszweck willst du damit abdecken?
<piiing> Frickelpit, aktuell läuft auf nem rootServer ein serverdienst für ein game, dies läuft unter einem isolierten acc .... die richtige abschottende sandbox , sollte dahingehend ein sicherheitsgewinn sein.
<lok20114> Wie bekommt man ein f710-logitech zum laufen?
<jokrebel> Wo klemmt es denn?
<lok20114> lsusb zeigt mir, dass das gerat erkannt wird. aber jstest gibt mir dann beim calibrieren nix aus
<lok20114> lsmod zeigt mir das das modul xpad geladen ist
<lok20114> allerdings bei spielen keine reaktion
<_moep_> ich hab ein ähnliches problem, bin mir nicht sicher, ob es zufall ist, ein software- oder hw-problem ist
<_moep_> ich hab ne usbkabelmaus + und ne usbwebcam. beide gingen mal. zuerst hat die maus angefangen nicht mehr zu funktionen
<_moep_> heißt: ich hab sie via lsusb gesehen, aber die leuchtete nicht rot (also der laser drin)
<nagetier> Sind da evtl. Stromsparmodi am USB aktiv?
<_moep_> ne
<nagetier> _moep_: Dann hast du sie deaktiviert.. 
<k1l> alter kernel geht noch? _moep_ ?
<_moep_> nein
<_moep_> achso
<_moep_> verlesen
<_moep_> ich hab am kernel doch gar nichts geändert
<k1l> um zu gucken obs ein kernel update war.
<k1l> oder gehts nur einfach so nicht mehr?
<nagetier> lok20114: Du könntest mal mit powertop nachsehen ob der Receiver in den Stromsparmodus versetzt wird
<nagetier> lok20114: Findet sich dort auf der letzten Seite, wenn ich mich nicht irre
<nagetier> lok20114: Anderen Port/Hub würde ich auch mal versuchen, wenn nicht schon geschehen
<lok20114> gucke gerade aber ist nicht in der liste mit drinne
<nagetier> lok20114: Hm, hier sind sämtliche an USB angeschlossene Geräte aufgelistet, u.A. "Automatische Bereitschaft für USB-Gerät USB Receiver [Logitech]"
<lok20114> werden die auch so benannt wie unter lsusb???
<nagetier> lok20114: Ne, das sieht hier schon unterschiedlich aus, ist aber identifizierbar
<lok20114> moment, ich guck nochmal. habe eben mal die ubuntu-xboxdrv raus geworfen
<nagetier> lok20114: Hier sind allerdings alle Stromsparmodi zu USB aus, und das scheint default zu sein
<lok20114>   3,5 ms/s      98,4        Process        xboxdrv
<lok20114> das z.B.?
<nagetier> lok20114: Du kannst mit Tab auf "Einstellbarkeiten" wechseln, letzter Reiter
<lok20114> haaaalt jetzt funktionierts
<lok20114> ich habe nicht gewusst, dass man xboxdrv im terminal laufen lassen muss
<lok20114> sorry, das war mir nicht ganz klar
<btobias> hallo
<btobias> es gibt hier diese software, die ich installieren will: https://www.linux-apps.com/content/show.php/wacom+tablet?content=114856
<btobias> welche durch dieses repository angeboten wird: https://launchpad.net/~maret/+archive/ubuntu/wacom
<le_bot> Title: Wacom Drivers & Tools : Alexander Maret-Huskinson (at launchpad.net)
<btobias> ich habe denteil mit add-apt-repository gemacht. was muss ich jetzt machen?
<k1l> direkt das ppa wieder löschen, es sei denn du nutzt ein raring, quantal oder precise
<btobias> hm ok.
<btobias> also bekomme ich das überhaupt nicht installiert
<k1l> nein, das ist hoffnungslos veraltet, dieses ppa
<btobias> was ist damit: https://git.gnome.org//browse/gnome-control-center/tree/panels/wacom
<le_bot> Title: gnome-control-center - GNOME's main interface to configure various aspects of the desktop (at git.gnome.org)
<btobias> http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/External_applications#Graphical_Configuration_Tools
<le_bot> Title: External applications - linuxwacom (at linuxwacom.sourceforge.net)
<k1l> k.a. guck halt mal was die leute so sagen zu ubuntu und deinem tablet. und am besten nicht von 2012
<btobias> der letzte release ist 12 tage alt. aber außer, das ich automake verwenden muss habe ich rein garnichts rausgefunden
<btobias> es gibt einfach 0 info wenn man queer einsteigt und sich einfach nur die software installieren will
<btobias> readme sagt zur installation "see file INSTALL"
<btobias> INSTALL: No such file or directory
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wacom_USB-Tabletts/
<le_bot> Title: Wacom USB-Tabletts › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> mehr kann ich nicht beitragen, mich tangieren wacom tablets nichts
<btobias> k. danke
<btobias> dieses tolle ui, das bereits mitgeliefert ist (https://media-cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/29/02/Wacom-Systemeinstellung.png) funktioniert hald leider auch nicht
<btobias> zum heulen
<zeitsofa> kde-config-tablet mal getestet?
<zeitsofa> xserver-xorg-input-wacom ist auch installiert?
<zeitsofa> und libwacom2 auch?
<btobias> xserver-xorg-input-wacom is xsetwacom oder?
<btobias> damit versuche ich gerade irgendwie die keys einzustellen
<btobias> was libwacom2 ist muss ich erstmal rausfinden
<btobias> wo ich kde-config-tablet herbekomme muss ich auch mal schauen
<btobias> zeitsofa
<btobias> ah libwacom2 ist zumindest installiert
<zeitsofa> schau mal ob du die pakete auf deinem ubuntu findest. habe hier leider keines zum nachsehen :(
<btobias> kde-config-tablet deb scheint es nicht (mehr) zum download zu geben o.ä. Einfach nur not found, wenn ich es runterladen will
<btobias> leider scheint xsetwacom nicht wirklich das gedrückthalten von keys zu unterstützen
<btobias> einfach wieder zurück zu windows wechseln ey
<k1l> kde-config-tablet gabs nur bis einschließlich 14.04
<zeitsofa> hmm ja bin hier aufm debian dagibts das noch 
<zeitsofa> sorry :(
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-05
<gabe> morgen
<koegs> guten tag
<gabe> ich hätte mal ne Frage. nicht wirklich Ubuntu, aber evtl. mag sich dem ja doch jemand annehmen :) Ich habe hier ein par urale Server die ziemlich im Eimer sind. Ich ziehe deren Inhalt grad auf neue VMs um. Aber einer hat ein altes Script, das Updates generiert und verschlüsselt. Das Script https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mGn2MGs6yD/ (zusammengestutzt auf das interessante) nutzt eine sehr alte Version von losetup, das noch crypto direkt an bord hatte. Ich verstehe
<gabe>  davon nicht wirklich viel und versuche grad, das nach zu bauen mit dm-crypt bzw cryptsetup. Aber ich bekomme da am Ende nicht die richtige Datei raus. Ich vermute, das ich da irgendwie nach an der verschlüsselung oder hasing was nicht richtig gemacht habe. Jedenfalls akzeptieren die Clients die Datei nicht. Hat jemand noch Ahnung von dem alten losetup und kann mir helfen daszu konvertieren?
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gabe> würde mich besonders mal interessieren, was da in Zeile 32 passiert. Da hat man die Passphrase in hashalot repiped, um den output in losetup zu pipen. Dort aber wird ein ...sonderbarer... hash angegeben. Was fange ich mit der Zeile an :D
<Burkeburke> Hi. Hab ne evtl etwas dämliche Frage: Was genau ist die "System Load"? Ich nutze den Gnome System Monitor und dort wird mir eine Zahl angezeigt. Mir fehlen jedoch jegliche Infos, diese vernünftig zu interpretieren. 
<Burkeburke> Gnomes Hilfeseiten sind da auch nicht gerade aufschlussreich
<k1l> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load   wird der load average sein
<le_bot> Title: Load – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<Burkeburke> Das hilft weiter. Wär nicht drauf gekommen, das bei wiki nachzuschauen. Danke!
<holgersson> Load ist aber eh nur begrenzt aussagefähig. Ich hab Systeme gesehen, die bei einer Last/load von >40 noch ohne Verzögerungen gearbeitet haben und kenn welche, die bei ~2 schon ruckeln.
<DaVu> k1l: hast du eigentlich Zugang zum Ubuntuusers-Wiki?
<DaVu> also zum Bearbeiten von Artikeln, meine ich
<k1l> holgersson: jo, load ist ja ein mix aus verschiedenen faktoren. 
<k1l> DaVu: jeder hat da zugang :)
<gabe> hat keiner erfahrung mit losetup / cryptsetup? das unhashed3 scheint dafür zu sorgen, das der binary key aus dem hashalot genommen wird. finde aber kein e möglichkeit das im cryptsetup zu machen
<Burkeburke> ja, scheint so. Ich muss also ein Gefühl dafür entwickeln welche Load sich wie anfühlt, auf meinen System.
<DaVu> k1l: ich meinte, ob du dort schon einen Account zum Bearbeiten von Artikeln hast ;)
<k1l> DaVu: ja. aber das ist auch kein hexenwerk :)
<DaVu> Ich habe mir letztens mal den NFS Artikel angesehen und dort ggf einen Fehler entdeckt
<DaVu> wird hier aber zu sehr OT sein, denke ich
<k1l> Burkeburke: load ist nur erstmal ein indikator. danach kann man nach i/o, cpulast, ramauslastung etc gucken wo es genau hakt.
<DaVu> und muss es auch noch mehrmal überprüfen ob es wirklich ein Fehler ist
<Frickelpit> DaVu: für sowas bietet sich #ubuntuusers an
<k1l> DaVu: leg einen user an und klcike oben auf "diskussion". dann kannst du das dort im forum besprechen mit den leuten, die da auch am artikel arbeitne oder interessiert sind
<DaVu> Frickelpit: danke +1
<DaVu> k1l: auch dir ein Danke ;)
<k1l> davon lebt ja das wiki, das da eben jeder seinen grißs mit einbringt.
<holgersson> gabe: Ich nutz cryptsetup seit geraumer Zeit, aber unhashed3 sagt mir nichts. Suchst Du evtl cryptsetup luksRemoveKey? (siehe man 8 cryptsetup)
<gabe> ne will ja einen neuen Container erstellen. Und der muss am Ende halt so aussehen, wie wenn er mit dem alten losetup erstellt worden wäre. Kann ich dem cryptsetup irgendwie sagen, das es den binary key aus dem hashalot genommen wird?
<gabe> oder andersrum: kann ich den alten container mit dem cryptsetup öffnen und mir die einzelnen Parameter ansehen? evtl. sehe ich da dann mehr
<gabe> ich denke das es am hash liegt, weil der ja bisher aus dem hashalot rausgefallen ist. und jetzt kann ich nciht nachvollziehen was das neue cryptsetup so mit meiner passphrase macht. Also ob das am ende das gleiche hashing verwendet
<gabe> vermutlich nicht, da sich dei Defaults ja wahrscheinlich geändert haben
<bumblebee> hi.
<Burkeburke> Weiß jemand, wie man unter Unity7 die Uhr im oberen Panel einblendet? In meinem Panel wird sie ausgeblendet?
<Burkeburke> ?=.
<k1l> Burkeburke: im unity tweak tool kann man das unter menüleiste einstellen
<bumblebee> Hi Ich habe hier eine relativ neue externe Festplatte von WD Elements (1 TB), die bisher mit Windows (XP) genutzt wurde und die ich jetzt mit Linux nutzen möchte. Beim Versuch, darauf zuzugreifen, erhalte ich folgende Meldung: "Auf "platte" kann nicht zugegriffen werden: Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/nutzer/platte: Command-line mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,namecase=0,e
<bumblebee> tzer"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: /media/nutzer/platte: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'.
<k1l> bumblebee: ist exfat-fuse und exfat-utils installiert?
<LetoThe2nd> (oder ist es ntfs?)
<bumblebee> k1l: das weiß ich nicht. wo/wie kann ich das nachschauen?
<k1l> bumblebee: die beiden pakete insatllieren.
<k1l> bumblebee: sudo apt install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<bumblebee> ich nutze ubuntu 17.10.
<bumblebee> okay.
<bumblebee> apt oder apt-get?
<k1l> apt ist das neue apt-get
<bumblebee> okay.
<bumblebee> wow. auf einmal geht's!
<bumblebee> woran lag das denn jetzt?
<k1l> das dir die treiber fehlten das exfat dateiformat zu lesen
<bumblebee> ist das ein für linux "ungünstiges" oder "unerwünschtes" format?
<bumblebee> ich meine: wäre es sinnvoll, das dateiformat umzustellen?
<Burkeburke> k1l: Komisch, das Ändern der Einstellung hat keinerlei Effekt auf die  Leiste
<Burkeburke> bumblebee, welches Dateiformat genau?
<Burkeburke> Meinst du dein Dateisystem?
<bumblebee> das dateisystem der externen festplatte, exfat.
<DaVu> k1l: done: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/8946433/
<le_bot> Title: NFS › Rund ums Wiki › Aktiv werden › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> !exfat
<k1l> bumblebee: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/exFAT/
<le_bot> Title: exFAT › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bumblebee> okay.
<bumblebee> ich lese.
<Burkeburke> Wär mir neu, dass exFAT nen Problem darstellen würde
<k1l> ntfs ist schon besser als exfat, gerade für platten
<bumblebee> k1l: kann man von exfat auf ntfs umstellen ohne datenverlust?
<k1l> klar, daten wegkopieren, dateisystem neu formatieren, daten zurückkopieren :)
<k1l> obs es da nen wrapperskript gibt weiß ich nicht. aber ohne datenbackup würde ich das da auch nicht machen
<bumblebee> okay, gut. dann mach ich das mal! danke.
<holgersson> gabe: Bitte sagmal, was Du am Ende haben willst; mittlerweile gibt es LUKS2 als Format, und ich weiß nicht, worauf Du Dich mit alt und neu und "gleich aussehen" beziehst. Wenn der Cipher („Kryptographietyp“) der gleiche sein soll, kannst Du den IIRC mit  luksDump am alten Container auslesen und mit luksFormat --cipher <Typ> am neuen einstellen.
<deem> bumblebee: wenn du die platte nur noch an linux nutzen möchtest, würde ich eher auf ein "natives" fs wechseln
<gabe> naja das Script produziert halt eine Update-Datei die (per USB Stick) an Clients eingelesen wird. Entsprechend müssen diese Clients halt den Container lesen können. Das OS der Clients kann ich nicht aktualisieren. Also muss die Datei, die ich jetzt mit dem "neuen", also portierten Script erzeuge, genau das gleiche Produzieren wie das "alte" Script.  Ich habe leider auch nicht mehr Infos zu den verwendeten Dingen als das Script :(
<bumblebee> deem: was wäre denn so ein "natives" fs?
<deem> bumblebee: ext4 zb
<bumblebee> und warum wäre das besser als z. b. ntfs?
<gabe> ich hab eine "alte" Datei eben per cryptsetup geladen, kann sie allerdings nicht mounten. wahrscheinlich weil das per mkisofs erstellt wurde. versuche grade rauszufinden wie ich das laden kann
<k1l> bumblebee: weil es kein microsoft FS ist, was auf linux langsam ist.
<k1l> bumblebee: wenn du die platte allerdings auch an windows kisten nutzen willst, dann würde ich ntfs vorschlagen
<k1l> !dateisysteme
<le_bot> Informationen zu Dateisysteme finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisysteme
<bumblebee> hm, gute frage. an sich beabsichtige ich keine windows-verwendung mehr, aber es könnte durchaus mal vorkommen, dass ich die festplatte mal jemandem leihen möchte, der windows verwendet.
<k1l> dann ntfs
<bumblebee> okay, vielen dank.
<holgersson> Und für USB-Sticks, die von alten Uni-Rechnern oder so gelesen werden müssen FAT32, denn selbst Windows XP kann eigentlich nur FAT32 :-D
<holgersson> (Und ja, ich mein das leider Ernst.)
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-06
<DaVu> kennt jemand ein gutes Wiki über ACLs in Bezug auf NFS?
<Vanguted> Hallo
<Vanguted> habe mein Ubuntu Mate auf dem Raspi 3 aktualsiert jetzt crascht Mozilla beim start
<jokrebel> gab es für Raspis nicht nen speziellen Kanal?
<Vanguted> Keine Ahnung
<jokrebel> #raspberrypi hier auf freenode
<Vanguted> danke
<jokrebel> un #raspbian
<jokrebel> hm
<Frickelpit> raspbian ist debian
<Frickelpit> Ansich sollte das aber auch hier gehen, ist ja ein offizelles Image
<jokrebel> ist das nicht sogar auf ARM basiert? Gibts da hier tatsächlich Leute die das wüssten? 
<Frickelpit> naja, es geht ja primär um den crashenden Feuerfuchs
<Frickelpit> Aber der User ist eh weg, von daher … wayne
<k1l_> _moep_: nimm mal spash und quite raus und guck wo er hängt, oder ob er nen fsck macht
<k1l_> und ja, firefox macht auf arm probleme, wenn der video unterstützung ladne will, die es auf arm gar nicht gibt
<k1l_> und ja, ubuntu hat eigene rpi images, nicht nur raspbian, was auf debian basiert.
<bumblebee> hi. kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich  firefox ESR (in deutscher sprache) unter lubuntu 16.04 installiere?
<jokrebel> braucht man ESR nicht eigentlich nur für nicht mehr unterstützte OS Versionen?
<koegs> bumblebee: es gibt ein ppa, wie immer mit vorsicht zu geniessen https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<le_bot> Title: Firefox ESR and Thunderbird stable builds : “Mozilla Team” team (at launchpad.net)
<koegs> jokrebel: hier für dich zu lesen https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/organizations/
<le_bot> Title: Firefox Extended Support Release for Your Organization, Business, Enterprise — Mozilla (at www.mozilla.org)
<DaVu> kann man das Sprachpaket aus dem Ubuntu-PPA nicht für den Firefox ESR nehmen? firefox-locale-de
<bumblebee> koegs: das habe ich schon versucht, ja, aber es ist leider nicht in deutscher sprache
<bumblebee> DaVu: das weiß ich nicht, das kenne ich noch nicht, ich schaue mal nach
<DaVu> warte bitte auf Bestätigung. Nicht einfach was installieren, was du nicht brauchst ;)
<bumblebee> DaVu: ich merke gerade, dass ich gar nicht weiß, wie das geht
<DaVu> Naja, grundlegend erstmal checken, ob es bei dir vielleicht schon installiert ist. Das machst du mit: 
<jokrebel> koegs: tl;dr vor allem weil auch noch Englisch ;-)
<DaVu> apt-cache policy firefox-locale-de | nc termbin.com 9999 
<DaVu> und dann den Link hier rein setzen, den du mit dem Befehl bekommst
<koegs> man könnte jetzt 1. sich den deutschen ESR hier ziehen und manuell entpacken: https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/organizations/all/
<le_bot> Title: Mozilla Firefox Web Browser — Download Firefox Extended Support Release in your language — Mozilla (at www.mozilla.org)
<koegs> oder z.B. hier nur das Sprachpaket laden http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/52.6.0esr/linux-x86_64/xpi/
<jokrebel> koegs: aber vielleicht kannst Du mir das ja auf deutsch kurz vermitteln, warum man ESR brauchen sollte und der normal Firefox nicht reicht
<le_bot> Title: Directory Listing: /pub/firefox/releases/52.6.0esr/linux-x86_64/xpi/ (at releases.mozilla.org)
<koegs> jokrebel: das ist der Firefox "LTS", für die leute die nicht ständig die neusten, tollsten features wollen
<koegs> aber trotzdem sicherheitsupdates
<jokrebel> ah ok - danke
<bumblebee> DaVu: es sind mehrere links
<jokrebel> ich hab das "extended" eher mit "passt auch noch unter zB. XP/Vista" in verbindung gebracht
<DaVu> kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen bumblebee
<DaVu> ist nur ein Befehl und daher sollte es auch nur ein Link sein
<DaVu> sieht dann ungefähr so aus: http://termbin.com/dgjj 
<DaVu> koegs: weißt du das vielleicht, ob man das Sprachpaket aus dem Ubuntu-PPA für den ESR nehmen kann?
<bumblebee> DaVu: https://pastebin.com/raw/zkv2NfHn
<DaVu> ansonsten könnte bumblebee den Gedanken vielleicht sofort verwerfen und braucht sich damit nicht rumschlagen ;)
<DaVu>  Installiert:           58.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1
<DaVu> bumblebee: ^^ ist schon installiert und scheint dann wohl nicht zu gehen
<bumblebee> ich muss vielleicht dazusagen: ich sitze hier gerade an einem anderen pc, nicht an dem, wo ich das installieren will
<DaVu> o.O
<DaVu> Das hilft ungemein weiter :D
<bumblebee> ja, das ist hier gerade logistisch ein bisschen schwierig
<DaVu> Aber dann weißt du ja jetzt, wie du es auf dem anderen Rechner nachschauen kannst. 
<DaVu> wenn du die Zeit dafür hast
<bumblebee> ja, aber die frage ist doch, ob es eine möglichkeit gibt, firefox esr direkt in deutscher sprache zu beziehen oder nicht
<DaVu> naja, dazu hat koegs ja einiges geschrieben
<bumblebee> und wenn nicht, ob es eine möglichkeit gibt, die sprache des installierten firefox esr nachträglich auf deutsch umzustellen
<koegs> habe ich beides beantwortet
<bumblebee> ja, er schrieb etwas von laden eines sprachpakets
<bumblebee> aber wie aktiviere ich das dann?
<bumblebee> ich finde die einstellung nicht
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Firefox/Installation/#Deutsches-Sprachpaket-installieren
<le_bot> Title: Installation › Firefox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> Das wird sich nicht großartig vom Standard-Firefox unterscheiden
<jokrebel> ich dachte Du sitzt gar nicht vor dem Rechner, dem Du das installieren willst. Wie kannst Du dann wissen, dass Du es nicht findest?
<koegs> bumblebee: es wird als addon geführt
<bumblebee> achso, ein addon
<bumblebee> jokrebel: ich versuche es gerade an diesem rechner hier
<bumblebee> super, hat funktioniert
<bumblebee> vielen dank!
<Berti2018> Servus
<jokrebel> hi
<Herbert-51> nabend all
<Herbert-51> meine mouse hat den geist aufgegeben nun hab ich einen andere dran aber da wird die rechte taste nicht anerkannt. kann ich irgendwie ein neuen treiber installieren?
<ghostcube> was soll das denn für ne maus sein?
<ghostcube> ich hab in den letzten jahren viel gelesen aber nicht, dass ein system die rechte maustaste nicht erkennt
<Herbert-51> jetzt ist usb eine etwas ältere genius
<Herbert-51> ich habs ja auch noch nicht gehabt deshalb frag ich ja
<ghostcube> also mit kabel
<Herbert-51> ne funk
<Herbert-51> hatte die früher mal an einen anderen rechner dran
<Herbert-51> nich das da auch die taste defekt ist?
<Herbert-51> klackert aber beim drücken
<ghostcube> mach mal bitte ein lsusb  und poste den output in ein pastebin
<ghostcube> !pastebin
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Herbert-51> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Sc3Hcb9nX9/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ghostcube> mach mal  xev | grep button 
<ghostcube> und drück mal die taste
<Herbert-51> keine reaktion
<ghostcube> bei den anderen tasten gibts ne reaktion?
<danial> Guten Abend zusammen! Darf ich eine Frage in die Runde einwerfen oder wird hier schon an einem Problem diskutiert (möchte nicht unterbrechen) ?
<ghostcube> !frage
<ghostcube> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Herbert-51> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WXm43RbJgT/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> ja die linke und die radtaste
<ghostcube> knaller
<Herbert-51> warum die immer 2 mal sind weiß ich nicht
<danial> Okay gut :) Also ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob ich meine Linux Version/Distribution wechseln soll. Ich benutze derzeit Kubuntu 17.10. Auf der einen Seite will ich gerne all meine bereits installierten Programme nicht von neu installieren, auf der anderen Seite habe ich aber manchmal das Gefühl, dass mein Rechner mit einem ''leichteren'' Betriebssystem schneller arbeiten würde. Es kommt zwar eher selten vor, aber manchmal 
<danial> spackt/laggt der Laptop etwas. Welche Optionen hätte ich da ? Sollte ich evtl. lieber ab und zu meinen Arbeitsspeicher defragmentieren oder auf eine andere Distro umsteigen ?
<Herbert-51> also doch die taste defekt? 
<ghostcube> probier nen anderes DE?  danial xfce is nich so dick wie kubuntu
<ghostcube> kannste einfach installieren und dann statt kde nutzen
<ghostcube> Herbert-51: das is ne gute frage. kannst du evtl mal die maus abstöpseln und dann wieder dranstöpseln
<ghostcube> und mir den letzten output von dmesg ins pastebin packen?
<danial> Ich hoffe, die Frage ist nicht dumm (bin noch etwas unerfahren), aber arbeiten die Betriebssysteme unabhängig von den grafischen Oberflächen ? Also sprich, kann ich weiterhin bei KDE bleiben und eine ''leichtere'' Distribution verwenden (welches ebenfalls apt als Paketmanager verwendet) ?
<danial> *welche
<ghostcube> danial: ja
<ghostcube> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce_Installation/
<le_bot> Title: Xfce Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<danial> Verwendet man bei Linux Mint die selben Befehle in der Konsole wie bei Ubuntu ?
<Lengsdorfer> zu99%
<ghostcube> danial: du hast en mint?
<ghostcube> dann geh bitte auch in den mint channel
<ghostcube> !mint
<le_bot> Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<danial> Nein, ich benutze (k)ubuntu
<ghostcube> ok
<Herbert-51> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pdhcJJHQZt/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<danial> Ich bin gerade auf eine interessante Linux Version namens ''Scientific Linux'' gestoßen, die mit KDE kompatibel ist. Die wurde von Physikern entworfen (bin selber Physikstudent). Kennt ihr euch damit aus ? Verwendet diese Distro auch apt als Paketmanager ?
<Herbert-51> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hR8dFPXfN2/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_moep_> !udo
<Herbert-51> das ist noch bissel mehr bei oder wolltest du die ganze seite?
<_moep_> danial: das kein ubuntu-de thema, bitte in offtopic
<ghostcube> ne schon ok
<ghostcube> die maus is ja uralt :D
<Herbert-51> sag ich doch aber muss erst ne neue holen
<Herbert-51> ich dachte ich kann die so lange nehmen
<Herbert-51> naja nicht so schlimm, werde wohl die  paar tage so klar kommen müssen
<ghostcube> was fürn DE hast du denn?
<ghostcube> gnome xfce kde?
<Herbert-51> na du stellst fragen ? woran erkenne ich das? bin nicht so firm hiermit noch nicht :-(
<Herbert-51> ich könnte dir nur mit gewissheit ubuntu 16.04 sagen
<ghostcube> dpkg -l  | grep xserver-xorg-input-mouse 
<ghostcube> haste da en paket installiert?
<Herbert-51> da wird nix ausgegeben
<ghostcube> dpkg -l  | grep xserver-xorg-input*
<ghostcube> is da irgendwas zu sehen?
<Herbert-51> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3WRWjkZntX/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ghostcube> installier das mal   xserver-xorg-input-mouse 
<Herbert-51> findet das packet nicht
<ghostcube> apt-cache search xserver-xorg-input-mouse
<Herbert-51> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KZDZ9f5ZxV/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> ist doch aber so richtig oder nicht? "sudo apz install xserver-xorg-input-mouse"
<Herbert-51> ups apt
<ghostcube> xserver-xorg-input-mouse-lts-wily  probier mal damit  normal sollte das ja per evdev gehen im kernel
<ghostcube> evtl is die maus einfach zu alt
<Herbert-51> hat installiert :-)
<ghostcube> ja jetzt musste mal xserver neustarten 
<Herbert-51> und wie? :-(
<Herbert-51> ich würde den rechner neu starten?
<DaVu> startx?!
<k1l> nein, nicht startx
<k1l> einfach ausloggen und wieder einloggen
<k1l> startx ist nichts für das normale ubuntu desktop setting.
<ghostcube> 16.04 is noch unity oder?
<k1l> jupp
<ghostcube> ich kenn mich unter ubuntu nich so aus :_) als kde ler
<ghostcube> danke
<DaVu> oh, ok. /me hält den Mund und liest nochmal
<Herbert-51> jo hat er gemacht
<Herbert-51> ja ist 16.04
<ghostcube> jetzt mal die maus abstöpseln und wieder anstöpseln
<ghostcube> aber obs hilft.... keine ahnung
<Herbert-51> supi
<Herbert-51> danke geht jetzt :-)
<ghostcube> ohne scheiss?
<ghostcube> :D
<Herbert-51> ja geht jetzt
<ghostcube> geil
<Herbert-51> ich danke wie verrückt werde mir aber trotsdem ne neue zulegen so schnell als möglich
<ghostcube> kein ding :)
<Herbert-51> ist ja doch schon bissel in die jahre gekommen
<ghostcube> have fun
<danial> Servus nochmal! Also ich habe bei meinem Laptop das Problem, dass keine Verbindung mit dem WLAN mehr möglich ist. War vorhin im ''Offtopic''-Channel und habe dank den Anweisungen einiger User herausbekommen, dass es vermutlich an meinem Treiber liegt. Ich hatte das Problem bereits gestern - nach einigen Neustarts und Gewurschtl in den Verbinundgseinstellungen hat es wieder funktioniert. Nun ist der Fehler wieder aufgetaucht - 
<danial> daher vermute ich kaum, dass es ein Hardware Problem ist.
<mythos> danial, hat dein laptop eine funktionstaste, die das wlan ein-/auschalten kann?
<mythos> wenn ja: drück die mal
<mythos> und prüfe danach noch mal rfkill
<danial> Ich habe sie kurz gedrückt. Nun wird ausgegeben ''8: hci0: Bluetooth Soft blocked: yes Hard blocked: no''
<mythos> das war dann wohl die taste fürs bluetooth
<mythos> was sagt iwconfig?
<danial> @mythos: ''lo no wireless extensions.''
<mythos> du hast kein ethernet?
<danial> Ist bei dem Laptop leider nicht möglich, anzuschließen (ist ein flaches Convertable)
<mythos> ok. was für ein gerät genau hast du und was hast installiert?
<mythos> also welche ubuntu-version
<mythos> für die genaue bezeichnung des laptops, kannst sudo dmidecode ausführen
<danial> Kubuntu 17.10, Gerät: HP Pavilion x360 Convertible
<danial> mit ''sudo dmidecode'' wird mir sehr sehr viel ausgegeben :P
<k1l> hat das nicht ne intel wlan karte? die sind doch eigentlich pflegeleicht
<danial> Vermutlich schon
<k1l> was sagt denn "lspci" zur wlan karte?
<danial> Da wird auch einiges ausgegeben - ich schau mal, ob ich da was zur WLAN Karte finde
<mythos> lspci | grep -i "network controller"
<k1l> jede zeile ein gerät. geht nur um die zeile(n) mit network drin
<danial> Evtl. die letzte Zeile ''02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 24fb (rev10)'' ?
<mythos> danial, ich würde 18.04 testen. weiß aber nicht, ob das vom support hier gerne gesehen ist, eine dev version testen zu lassen ;)
<k1l> wenn es die intel 3168 ist, sollte die ab kernel 4.8 locker laufen.
<k1l> ist halt jetzt schwer zu sagen was da genau vorgefallen ist.
<mythos> https://askubuntu.com/questions/827795/how-do-i-get-an-intel-wireless-3168-802-11ac-wireless-card-to-work
<le_bot> Title: 16.04 - How do I get an Intel Wireless 3168 802.11ac wireless card to work? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<mythos> vielleicht hat er verschiedene kernel versionen probiert
<mythos> was sagt uname -r?
<danial> Ich hoffe, ich komme jetzt nicht dumm rüber, aber was ist mit ''18.04'' und ''dev version'' in dem Kontext gemeint xD ?
<danial> Ausgabe von ''uname -r'': ''4.13.0-25-gerenic''
<mythos> ubuntu 18.04 wird im april die neue ubuntu version sein, die dir zum download angeboten werden wird
<k1l> ubuntu 18.04 ist gerade noch in der mache und wird im april veröffnetlicht. daher dev(elopment) version
<danial> Ah okay :)
<mythos> danial, führ mal dmesg | grep firmware aus
<danial> Also mit ''neofetch'' wird angezeigt, dass ich auf dem Laptop da schon noch Kubuntu 17.10 laufen hab
<danial> Okay :)
<k1l> danial: gib mal "lspci -nnk | grep -A2" ein. gibt das die genaue bezeichnung des devicename aus?
<mythos> k1l, nach irgendetwas muss grep greppen
<danial> @k1l: '' Aufruf: grep [OPTION]... MUSTER [DATEI]... ,,grep --help'' liefert weitere Informationen. ''
<danial> @mythos: Ich habe mit dem Befehl von Dir leider gar keine Ausgabe bekommen
<mythos> danial, und dmesg | grep iwlwifi ?
<danial> Auch keine Ausgabe :(
<k1l> danial: lspci -knn | grep Net -A2
<danial> @k1l: Ja, Ausgabe: ''02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:24fb] (rev ff) Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi Kernel modules: iwlwifi"
<k1l> nennt der keine gerätenummer zu der intel karte? das ist echt schwierig, ohne das  du da nne kabel reinpacken kannst und inet hast
<k1l> und bei "rfkill list" hast du nur die beiden zeilen zu bluetooth? und nix sonst? kein acer-wireless oder so?
<danial> Nein, leider nicht :/
<danial> Ich suche gerade online nach dem Modell der WLAN Karte, falls das weiterhilft (es ist ein HP Pavilion x360 Convertible 15-br0xx)
<danial> Vllt hilft folgender Link zum Modell weiter http://content.etilize.com/User-Manual/1040068575.pdf
<danial> Unter "WLAN module" finde ich folgendes zu meinem Laptop: "
<danial> Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 7265 802.11 AC 2×2 WiFi + Bluetooth 4.2 Combo Adapter (non-
<danial> vPro)
<danial> 901229-855
<danial> Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 3168 802.11AC 1×1 WiFi + Bluetooth 4.2 Combo Adapter (non-
<danial> Wusste nicht, dass das verboten ist, hier so zu posten :/ Tut mir Leid
<danial> Also jedenfalls wenn ihr den Link, den ich vorhin hineingesendet habe, öffnet und dann nach ''WLAN module'' sucht, findet ihr das Modell der WLAN Karte
<k1l> ja, die listen alle möglichen karten auf, die da verbaut werden könnten. das hilft aber nicht weiter. verschiedene karten brauchen verschiedene lösungen
<danial> Ouh :/
<danial> Naja, bei zwei unterschiedlichen Karten wird es wohl maximal zwei Lösungsmöglichkeiten geben. Man kann beide mal versuchen, wenn ihr Zeit und Nerven dafür habt 
<mythos> danial, da es sporadisch funktioniert, vermute ich ein problem mit dem uefi
<mythos> ich würde immer noch linux 4.15 testen mit ubuntu 18.04
<mythos> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<le_bot> Title: Index of /daily-live/currentUbuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) Daily Build (at cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<danial> Soll ich meine Distribution auf dem anderen laptop updaten ?
<mythos> rev ff zeigt meines wissens, dass das gerät nicht einsatzbereit ist
<danial> Und wie kann ich anzeigen lassen, welche distro-Updates möglich sind ?
<mythos> nur live booten
<mythos> auf einen usb-stick spielen und damit booten
<k1l> wie gesagt, sollte es ab kernel 4.8 schon klappen.
<mythos> einfach dasselbe machen, als ob du es installieren wollen würdest
<k1l> ich weiß nur nicht was da jetzt schon rumgefummelt wurde. auch im bios
<danial> oh je :/
<danial> Ich versuch mal, ob ich nach mehreren Neustarts wieder WLAN bekomme und dann schau ich nach, was möglich ist
<k1l> ist das ein dualboot?
<danial> Ich könnte mal schauen, ob das WLAN von Windows 10 funktioniert (der Laptop hat zwei Partitionen - eine mit Windows und eine mit Kubuntu 17.10)
<mythos> danial, das löst das problem meistens
<danial> War das Ironie xD ?
<k1l> also ist es ein dualboot. dann boote mal das windows und sei sicher, dass du dort das wlan nicht ausstellst
<mythos> nur ist es halt keine tolle lösung, wenn man für ein funktionierendes wlan einmal vorher windows booten muss
<danial> Es scheint so, als ob auch auf Windows das Problem da ist :/
<k1l> der windows treiber kann die wlan karte in einen modus versetzen, aus dem der linux treiber die wlan karte nicht mehr aufwecken kann
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-07
<Approach> Hi@all, habe heute eine mail bekommen mit: Device: /dev/sda [SAT], Failed SMART usage Attribute: 202 Percent_Lifetime_Used.
<Approach> ist es nur eine warnung oder soll ich unbedingt die platte wechseln?
<Approach> Das system läuft auf raid 1
<dadrc> Normalerweise ist 202 Data Address Mark errors
<dadrc> Oder ist das eine SSD?
<Approach> ist eine SSD
<dadrc> Dann ist es durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung und dein SMART-Tool hat es sauber ausgelesen
<dadrc> Welchen Wert hat das Attribut denn?
<Approach> 202 Percent_Lifetime_Used   ----CK   001   001   001    NOW  99
<Approach> was bedeutet es, 99 stunden noch bis zum tod?
<Approach> :D
<ppq> This value gives the threshold inverted value of the raw data value below. That is, if 30% of the lifetime has been used, this value will report 70%. A value of 0% indicates that 100% of the expected lifetime has been used.
<ppq> keine ahnung ob sich das auf den anteil der kumulierten geschriebenen datenmenge an der TBW oder auf irgendeine zeit bezieht
<ppq> jedenfalls wohl unbedenklich
<Approach> Also kann ich warten bis die nächste Meldung kommt gel? Das system läuft ja im raid 1
<ppq> die nächsten 99 :)
<ppq> in der regel halten SSDs wesentlich länger als diese wear indikatoren prophezeien
<ppq> wenns eh raid 1 ist, würd ich die einfach bis zum bitteren ende nutzen
<ppq> sofern du dieses überhaupt noch erlebst
<ppq> Approach, übrigens: statt zwei ssds im raid1 kannst du auch einfach eine ssd mit doppelter kapazität nehmen. das interne wear leveling hat dann den gleichen effekt, wenn du nur die halbe kapazität nutzt.
<ppq> außer wenn die ganze ssd (controller o.ä.) zugrundegeht
<ppq> aber das kommt eigentlich nicht mehr vor
<Approach> Das witzige daran ist, letzte woche ist die andere platte abgeschmirrt. Mysql hatte ständig eine hohe last.
<Approach> Was ich nicht so ganz verstanden habe, warum die platte daran schuld ist
<Approach> Es war übrigens eine baugleiche Festplatte
<ppq> achso, dachte es geht um SSDs
<ppq> dann will ich nichts gesagt haben
<Approach> es geht um SSDs
<Approach> 2 x 500 GB
<dadrc> tech-q
<Burkeburke> Servus! Gibts es unter Linux ein Hausmittel, um die Lüftersteuerung des CPU-Lüfters zu regulieren? An meinen Laptop spinnt die nach einigen Malen Suspend+Aufwachen. Anstatt leise normal zu laufen springt der Lüfter zwischen aus und Volldampf hin und her. Sobald die CPU über 60% läuft, hab ich eine Flugzeugturbine auf dem Tisch.
<jokrebel> Burkeburke: Das regelt meist bereits das BIOS. Und oft ist an solchem Verhalten einfach "verdreckte/-staubte Hardware" schuld
<Burkeburke> Ich hab deswegen die Lüfter gereinigt und neue Kühlpaste drauf gemacht. Das Problem tritt auch nicht mehr auf, wenn ich das Gerät ausschalte und danach neu starte. Dann hab ich für ein paar Tage Ruhe
<jokrebel> Burkeburke: ist das ein Thinkpad?
<jokrebel> möglicherwweise läuft da ja auch irgend ein Prozess Amok wenn da "hochtourt". Das könnten Dir dann Tools wie zB. "top" gut zeigen, was da grad die "Last" hochtreibt
<Burkeburke> leider nein. Nen in die Jahre gekommendes Asus.
<Burkeburke> Ja das stimmt. In dem Fall war es Libreoffice. Keine Ahnung, was da los war aber das Programm zu schließen und neu zu starten löste das Problem. Passiert mir aber auch oft mit Firefox, wenn dort Tabs geladen oder Videos abgespielt werden.
<jokrebel> dann sollte man mal identifizieren, was da schuld ist. Meist irgendwas was entweder CPU oder GPU stresst
<Burkeburke> Mir wäre es recht wenn der Lüfter zwar etwas schneller dreht, aber dafür halt durchgängig. In meinen Fall springt er zwischen Volldampf und aus hin- und her.
<jokrebel> grad bei äterer Hardware mag das ggf. schwierig werden, das "stufenlos" zu managen
<Burkeburke> Was wäre denn ein guter Weg, um den Schuldigen zu identifizieren?
<ppq> im hintergrund ein terminal mit htop offen lassen
<jokrebel> wie gesagt. top anschaun, wenn er mal wieder anscheinden getresst ist
<ppq> wenn er anspringt, einfach mal reinschauen wer da freidreht (nach CPU-last sortieren)
<jokrebel> ja htop noch besser
<k1l> Burkeburke: es gibt auch module für die lüftersteuerung. aber da muss man dann ganz konkret gucken welche hardware das ist
<Burkeburke> Achso, ja htop hab ich eh immer am Laufen, genauso die Ausgabe von var/log/syslog. Mich würde aber eher interessieren, warum das Verhalten des Lüfters im Laufe der Zeit sich so verändert. Am Anfang jeder session wird der Lüfter ja deutlich Feinfühliger geregelt, auch unter Last. 
<Burkeburke> wenn es wirklich ein PRoblem des bios ist, kann es gut sein, dass ich das niemal lösen kann. Die Maschine wird nicht gerade vernünftig supportet.
<k1l> guck erstmal ob es da bios updates gibt. gerade solche sachen werden of mti bios updates verbessert.
<Loetmichel> Burkeburke: so ins blaue geschossen: kann sein daß sich der "lüfterregeltask" von linux verabschiedet und dann nur noch die "notbremse" im systemmanagement (bios) läuft: "wenn overheat: full power"
<Loetmichel> das würde deine "digitale" regelung zumindest erklären
<k1l> dann guck mal genau welche hardware das ist und ob es da ein modul für linux gibt. gerade das dauernde stanby/resume macht probleme beim laden der module. kann sein, dass es nicht richtig lädt und nur noch im notprogramm vom bios dann läuft
<Loetmichel> sag ich ja ;)
<Burkeburke> is nen Asus UL30vt. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, im Terminal die Biosversion zu checken? 
<ppq> ja
<ppq> sudo dmidecode -t bios
<ppq> iirc
<ppq> jop, geht
<Burkeburke> Danke! Wieder was gelernt.... gibt tatsächlich ein Update (Version 210 zu 211). Aber laut Asus-Seite löst dsa nicht mein Problem, sondern eins mit den Fn-Tasten. Dennoch werd ich es mal einspielen
<uniCATx> k1l, ok. Du hast recht. #xubuntu gehts
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-08
<dreamon_> moin. kann es sein das man von einem 17.04 nicht upgrade kann auf 17.10. Dachte das geht so zwei Jahre lang..
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon_: in der aktualisierungsverwaltung auswählen dass du auch andere als LTS versionen haben willst.
<dreamon_> LetoThe2nd, http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=132167 → Ist eigentlich richtig eingestellt. ist ein 17.04
<dreamon_> Er sagt schon ist gescheitert, auch apt zeigt ständig Ignore an. Obwohl ich auf Hauptserver umgestellt habe
<dadrc> 17.04 ist kein LTS
<dreamon_> ich weiß. Aber gibt es deswegen keine Aktualisierungen mehr?
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: ah stimmt.
<dadrc> war für den da
<k1l> dreamon_: 17.04 ist tot. du musst schon lange zur 17.10 wechseln
<dadrc> dreamon_: probier mal, old-releases zu nehmen, dann sollte das update funktionieren
<k1l> dreamon_: "sudo do-release-upgrade" wird dir das upgrade zur 17.10 anbieten
<dreamon_> k1l, Ist ein Lenovo notebook, da gabs doch so einen Bios Bug der Lenovos lahmlegen soll.. ist das dort gefixt?
<k1l> dreamon_: ja, der bug ist schon lange gefixt
<k1l> dreamon_: aber selsbt wenn nicht, es ist keine option auf 17.04 zu bleiben. die bekommt schon seit wochen keine sicherheitsupdates mehr. von meltdown und spectre ganz zu schweigen
<dreamon_> Kein Thema.. hatte die Hosen voll wegen dem Lenovo Bug. Daher hab ich gewartet. Aber das 17.04 machte probleme mit meinem Broher Drucker. Kann ihn auch unter Cups nicht mehr Löschen. Hoffe das fixt sich mit dem upgrade vielleicht mit.
<k1l> der bios bug war schon beseitigt bevor 17.04 EOL wurde.
<dreamon_> sudo do-release-upgrade → Läuft gerade . Danke
<Nino> Hallo  Leute
<Nino> ich hab 's kleines problem
<Nino> mit gigabyte aorus z270x keine sound von die hintere stecker und von frontal  pannel von geheusser
<Nino> kann jemand mich helfen
<stevieh> weg isser
<danial> Guten Abend zusammen! Ich war bereits in den vergangenen Tagen hier und habe ein Problem bezüglich meines WLANs geschildert. Auf meinem Laptop läuft Kubuntu 17.10. Jedenfalls werden nachdem Booten keine SSIDs angezeigt - in den Einstellungen zu den Netzwerken werden zwar welche angezeigt, eine Verbindung ist aber nicht möglich. Nach mehreren Neustarts behebt sich dieses Problem irgendwie automatisch, aber manchmal kommt es zurück.
<danial> Jetzt wo mein WLAN funktioniert und ich Zugang zum IRC habe, wollte ich euch fragen, woran es liegen könnte und wie ich das erneute Auftreten dieses Problems vermeiden könnte
<jokrebel> wie hast Du es denn gelöst?
<danial> Ich hab es leider nicht wirklich "gelöst", es war nach mehreren reboots nicht mehr da :/
<stevieh> tja, dmesg anschauen und wegspeichern, wenn es nicht geht und anschauen und wegspeichern wenn es geht, vergleichen. verstehen.
<danial> Soll ich mir die Ausgabe von "dmesg" irgendwo abspeichern und dann für denn Fall, dass es wieder auftritt, aufrufen/mit der neuen Ausgabe vergleichen ?
<stevieh> so würde ich das machen.
<danial> Okay :)
<p01nt3r> nabend. wie kann man in einem shell-script abfragen, ob das root-passwort in gksu korrekt war? (und wenn nicht, ggfs. beenden?)
<p01nt3r> bzw. wie komme ich an die rückgabewerte von gksu ran?
<sdx23> p01nt3r: mehr Kontext
<p01nt3r> gksu mount /irgend/was /irgend/wo <- hier will ich feststellen, ob das passwort richtig war, wenn nicht, das script beenden.
<p01nt3r> oder ich frage danach ab, ob der mount existiert...
<LetoThe2nd> vorschlag: pack das ganze in ein skript das in der sudoers eingetragen ist.
<koegs> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/18215973/how-to-check-if-running-as-root-in-a-bash-script
<le_bot> Title: How to check if running as root in a bash script - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<koegs> reicht das nciht?
<p01nt3r> nicht ganz, habe es aber anders gelöst - danke!
<onixTheSecond> little test
<ppq> hallo
<jokrebel> onixTheSecond: failed!
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-09
<imox> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ProFTPD/
<le_bot> Title: ProFTPD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<imox> ich checks nicht ich habs genau nach anleitung gemacht und in dem file /etc/proftpd/ftpd.passwd steht auch der user drin. dennoch steht dann im log no such user found from
<imox> ich hab sogar den ganzen server neu gestartet 
<imox> ok habs: AuthOrder                      mod_auth_file.c  mod_auth_unix.c   das wars
<Rochvellon> Nur mal so als Idee: ist der Nutzer auch unter Linux angelegt?
<sash_> "Speziell bei Ubuntu muss man berücksichtigen, dass die Version aus den offiziellen Paketquellen der Sektion universe zugeordnet ist und damit – im Gegensatz zum vsftpd – keine Sicherheitsupdates erhält."
<sash_> would rather not
<danial> Servus zusammen! Ich habe zwei Probleme. Das eine betrifft meinen IRC-Client, der mich nicht mehr mit Servern verbinden will (benutze gerade IRC im Webbrowser). Das andere betrifft meinen USB-Stick, der nicht mehr wirklich erkannt bzw. im Dateien Manager (dolphin) angezeigt wird.
<danial> Bei meinem IRC-Client wird mir folgendes (in Dauerschleife) ausgegeben: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/T6rwbkH7rX/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Lengsdorfer> danial, wg. dem stick: schau mal, wenn der stick eingesteckt ist, ob der hardwareseitig noch erkannt wird, etwa mit gparted oder auch, was sudo blkid sagt.
<sash_> danial: #ubuntu-de ist halt kein server, sondern ein Channel
<danial> @sash_ - Oh, sorry xD Da habe ich wohl was verwechselt.
<danial> @Lengsdorfer: An sich erkennt mein PC den USB-Stick noch mit gparted. Den USB-Stick finde ich auch mittels "sudo fdisk -l": https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tVMKQcNbWD/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Lengsdorfer> danial, was passiert, wenn du den händisch mountest?
<Lengsdorfer> mit sudo mount /dev/sdb /irgendeinVerzeichnis ?
<danial> Es scheint so, als ob der Speicher nicht zugeordnet ist. Bei gparted wird "nicht zugeteilt" angezeigt
<danial> Soll eine neue Partition anlegen ?
<Lengsdorfer> versuchen kannste das. usb sticks gehen auch schonmal kaputt.
<danial> Oh ...
<danial> Also der Befehl "sudo mount /dev/sdb" gibt mir folgendes aus: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Vp597QfqqH/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Lengsdorfer> was war denn vorher drauf? ntfs, ext3...
<Lengsdorfer> ne, wenn gparted sagt, dass da nix drauf ist, dann kann das auch nicht gehen
<danial> Was da vorher drauf war, weiß ich leider nicht :/
<Lengsdorfer> gut, dann probier mal ne neue partition drauf zu machen. wenn das nicht will, kann es helfen eine neue partitionstabelle zu schreiben.
<danial> Also ich habe jetzt eine ext2 Partition erstellt
<Lengsdorfer> old school:)
<danial> Sollte ich lieber eine ext4 nehmen ?
<Lengsdorfer> is egal. es geht erstmal darum zu klären, ob das ding noch heil ist
<danial> Okay :) Habe jetzt trotzdem kurz eine ext4 erstellt
<danial> Jetzt wird der USB-Stick zumindest im dolphin angezeigt, aber leider kann ich keine Dateien drauf kopieren oder erstellen
<danial> Einen Lock-Modus hat mein USB-Stick nicht
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-10
<Matze202> Hallo @all, seit kurzem flackern auf beiden Monitoren alle Anzeigen und Fenster bauen sich nicht immer problemlos auf. Ich nutze Ubuntu 17.10 und es sind 2 parallel angeschlossene Monitore betroffen.
<Matze202> Die CPU-Auslastung liegt aktuell gleichbleibend bei ca. 50% +/-10% ohne größere Höhen und Tiefen
<Matze202> ein neustarten brachte leider keine Besserung, hat bitte jemand einen Tip, woran es liegen wird? 
<sdx23> Matze202: welche Grafikkarte? Welche Treiber? Was hast du vor "kurzem" getan?
<Matze202> sdx23, http://termbin.com/ac95 (Treiber weiß ich gerade nicht wie ich den aufrufe)
<Matze202> sdx23, ich habe "vor kurzem" bevor es auftrat, probleme mit pulsaudio gehabt, nach dem ich den rechner aus dem nächtlichen Schlaf aufgeweckt habe
<Matze202> sdx23, dann habe ich nur paar Videos angesehen und als ich das Fernsehen von "zattoo" aufrief, was vorher bereits im Hintergrund bereit war fing er an zu flacken und bisher gab es keine wesentliche Besserung trotz eines neustarts
<Matze202> sdx23, ich habe Zattoo jetzt auch geschlossen, aber das flackern bleibt unverändert
<Matze202> sdx23, sowie auch das nicht richtige aufbauen von Fenstern
<sdx23> Xorg.0.log in /var/log mal ansehen, auch dmesg. Und mit htop rausfinden, was diese 50% Grundlast erzeugt. Klingt als würde das irgend Programm Murks bauen.
<Matze202> CPU-Last ist jetzt bei ca. 15%
<Matze202> sdx23, die log-Datei: http://termbin.com/4bm2
<Matze202> sdx23, dmesg: http://termbin.com/bkd7
<Matze202> sdx23, im htop ist Chrome oben dabei, was auch nicht verwunderlich ist, weil ich viele Fenster offen habe die ich auch brauche, aber sonst gab es mit mehrfach so vielen keine Probleme
<Matze202> sdx23, kwin_x11 taucht mit vorn auf, aber aktuell ist die gesamte auslastung recht niedrig, aber am Flackern und schlechtem Aufbau ändert sich noch nichts
<sdx23> Matze202: Logs sehe ich nichts auffälliges. Ggf. mal mit nem neuen/anderen User einloggen und sehen, ob das da auch ist. Nachdem du Pulseaudio erwähnt hast: Ist das HDMI? Mit Sound? 
<Matze202> sdx23, ja
<Matze202> sdx23, beides ja ;)
<Matze202> sdx23, bin wieder zurück vom anderen Benutzer und dort funktionierte alles super, dort habe ich allerdings nur 1 Arbeitsfläche mit xfce gehabt und in diesem Benutzer habe ich 6 Arbeitsflächen (KDE (Plasma))
<jokrebel> was ist da für ne Grafikkarte drin?
<Matze202> jokrebel, http://termbin.com/ac95
<jokrebel> hm ... schade; dachte gerade an ein Problem vor längerem wo das entfernen/umbenennen ein Datei Namens monitors.xml so etwas beseitigte. Da ging es aber wohl einen NVidia-Karte https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nvidia-settings/#Vorhandene-monitors-xml
<le_bot> Title: nvidia-settings › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> wenn es unter nem neuen Benutzer einwandfrei geht, aber unter dem aktuellen nicht, wirst Du wohl per "rüberkopieren der Settings" nach dem Ausschlußverfahren rausfinden müssen, was Dir da Dein korrektes Funktionieren verwehrt.
<jokrebel> zug um zug die "alten Einstellungsdateien" mal versuchshalber umbennen wär auch ne Möglichkeit
<Matze202> jokrebel, meinst du nicht, dass einrichten eines neuen Benutzers könnte schneller gehen, als zichfach hin und her zu loggen und zu testen?
<jokrebel> klar kann man auch. Wenn man kein Problem damit hat, alles wieder neu von Hand zu setzen
<jokrebel> und wir wissen nicht wie viel (oder auch total wenig) da bei Deinem System nötig (oder eben auch nicht) ist
<Matze202> jokrebel, ist halt beides ein großer Aufwand und bei dem hin und her zum testen, wüsste ich auch nicht wo ich anfangen soll
<jokrebel> tja ... 50/50 Methode ... hälfte kopieren/umbenennen/whatever ... Fehler wieder da -> ProblemDatei war beim Kopieren dabei ... Fehler nicht da -> nächste Hälfte kopieren/umbenennen ... usw
<jokrebel> die Entscheidung wie Du den Fehler eingrenzt kann Dir vermutlich niemand abnehemn
<Matze202> jokrebel, aber dazu müsste ich doch nicht nur einen anderen Benutzer, sondern ein in gleicher Weise eingerichtetes System verwenden oder nicht?
<jokrebel> ich würde einfach mal mit der umbennnung der -config beginnen (mv .config .conigOLD)
<Matze202> jokrebel, und woher nehme ich die Dateien zum kopieren? nur /etc oder auch andere Ordner?
<jokrebel> der Fehler liegt wohl eher in Deinem /home/user/
<jokrebel> und da dann vielleicht sogar in /home/user/.config
<Matze202> jokrebel, ok, dass grenzt es schonmal stark ein
<jokrebel> also die mal umbenennen und neu boote und schaun was passiert. Da wird dann ein neue "jungfräuliche" (darf man das noch sagen?) angelegt
<jokrebel> wenn es damit dann geht kann man nach und nach den inhalt der .confiOLD in die neue .config kopieren und erneut testen
<jokrebel> schlimmstenfalls muss man ohne GUI die verschobene/umbenannte ....OLD wieder zurückkopieren
<jokrebel> um den Ausgangszustand mit den Grafikproblemen zurück zu erhalten ... soweit die Theorie!   Murphy sagt halt "ohne Backup wird es mehr kaputt machen als reparieren" ;-)
<Matze202> jokrebel, Ok ich danke euch sehr
<Matze202> und hoffe das Problem damit eingrenzen zu können
<jokrebel> viel Erfolg. Bei Fragen/Unsicherheiten melden. Und dran denken. Erst mal für ein aktuelles Backup sorgen
<jokrebel> Matze202: 
<Matze202> jokrebel, gibt es ein handliches Backup-Tool, welches sowohl in der grafischen Oberfläche gut zu bedienen geht und auch in der Console für den Notfall funktioniert?
<Matze202> ich bin dann mal raus und weil ich mich mehrfachen loggen nicht nerven will, bleib ich draußen, bis ich eure unterstützung brauch oder eine abschließende Meldung hoffentlich geben kann. ;) Wenn man sich dann nicht mehr liest, wünsche ich euch ein schönes WE ;)
<uniCATx> Hi Linuxer, wie kann ich prüfen, ob alle Abhängigkeiten eines installierten Programms erfüllt sind?
<uniCATx> ok. ich habs, apt check
<tomreyn> TuH: moin, geht doch ;-)
<TuH> hallo, bin ich hier im deutschen linux mint support?
<TuH> ohh
<TuH> ich erst eine test frage
<k1l> nein
<TuH> XD
<k1l> !mint
<le_bot> Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<TuH> ich habe eine algemeine linux frage
<k1l> der mint support ist auf einem anderen irc server. siehe die meldung vom bot
<TuH> und danke tomreyn ;)
<TuH> es geht mir eigentlich um linux und die system anforderungen
<k1l> und wenn dir support wichtig ist, würde ich nicht mint nutzen. erst recht nicht wenn dir sicherheit wichtig ist.
<tomreyn> bitte. von mint sagtest du eben nix sonst hätte ich dich auch weggejagt ;-)
<TuH> es ist komisch, denn alle versionen die ich getestet habe brauchen relativ schnelle hardware
<TuH> mint ist doch auch ubuntu oder?
<k1l> TuH: guck dir mal Lubuntu an.
<tomreyn> nein, mint ist nicht ubuntu
<k1l> nein, mint ist ein zerfrickeltes system auf ubuntu basis. deswegen auch an die wenden, wenn du mit dem zerfrickelten system probleme hast :)
<TuH> ich habe lubunt probiert, braucht auch mehr als 512 MB in der neuen version
<k1l> du hst nur 512mb ram?
<TuH> und mit alten versionen bekomme ich keinen zugriff auf https seiten
<k1l> was ist denn das genaue problem?
<TuH> es geht um linux hd reciver die nur 300 MHz CPU haben und ein normales linux haben, aber welches neue linux läuft schon mit 300MHz
<TuH> es muss ja auch sicher sein
<k1l> uff
<TuH> ja komisch oder?
<k1l> da würde ich schon eher ein spezialisiertes OS für die kiste nehmen. und kein normales desktop system.
<tomreyn> 300 Mhz ist nicht viel, aber an sich kein grund dass linux damit nicht laufen könnte.
<k1l> ich meine du kannst da schon ein minimal ubuntu nehmen und dann dir das zusammen stellen.
<TuH> ah so embeded dinger oder so?
<TuH> ich kann leider noch kein lfs und die linux reciver sollen ja angeblich massen tauglich sein
<tomreyn> welche "linux receiver"? hast du mal ein konkretes beispiel?
<TuH> ich wollte eigentlich software für die geräte schreiben, aber ich blick nicht durch und ich kaufe mir jetzt nicht extra so einen linux reciver um was auszuprobieren
<TuH> sowas wie openbox
<TuH> habe auch eine topten test von 2018 mir angeschaut die gehen von 70 € bis 230€
<k1l> TuH: ein desktop install macht auf dem ding doch keinen sinn. du willst da ja wohl nicht nen office paket nutzen etc. d.h. man nutzt da ein minimal install und setzt dann genau die dienste drauf auf, die man da braucht
<TuH> die haben da einen browser und eine spezielle software für das tv signal
<k1l> TuH: ich glaube du hast da etwas falsche vorstellungen.
<TuH> die installation braucht ja auch ram ;)
<k1l> TuH: meistens gibt es für die geräte schon sehr angepasste distributionen oder versionen der distributionen.
<TuH> ein linux selber zusammen stellen stelle ich mir schwirig vor, muss man erst so ein zusammenstell umgebung einrichten
<TuH> ich fand es undurchschauber zu finden was genau die auf dem reciver installieren, wie soll man dann programmieren wenn man nicht weiss wie es laufen soll
<k1l> das ist das kleinste problem. du musst erst mal wissen was du dir da überhaupt zusammenstellen willst. treiber, kernel, dienste etc.
<k1l> TuH: ganz im ernst: kauf dir ne kiste wo es ein passendes linux zu gibt samt community. das mit ubuntu aufzusetzen ist nichts für laien.
<TuH> schade, ich gebe euch recht, war gerade eine spontane idee
<TuH> danke nochmal, klar kann man ein aktueles linux anpassen aber das ist eine zu große sache für mich
<tomreyn> die kisten laufen scheinbar ab werk mit android
<tomreyn> oder liefen, das sieht recht tot aus.
<tomreyn> TuH: Schau mal hier https://openpli.org/
<TuH> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<le_bot> Title: OpenPLi - Open Source Set-Top Box Software (at openpli.org)
<tomreyn> in der tat
<TuH> sann noch schönes wochen ende :D
<tomreyn> dito
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-11
<mankind> hi. 
<mankind> habe luks lvm neu erstellt nach hdd fehler. leider dauert es nach boot ca. 3 sekunden bis der emergency mode anspringt, wenn ich versuche mein crypt pw einzugeben. früher war an der stelle ein unendliches delay. 
<mankind> wer weiß rat? danke.
<vlt> mankind: Ich vermute, die LUKS-Partition hat eine neue UUID, die nicht zu dem passt, was in /boot/grub/grub.cfg steht.
<vlt> mankind: Das könntest Du mal prüfen.
<mankind> vlt: danke. 
<mankind> in der datei finde ich nur hinweise auf die root partition, welche unverändert ist und ihre uuid behalten hat. 
<mankind> die home partition wird abgefragt, nachdem ich root entsprerrt habe und ich kann auch einige *** eingeben bevor der abbruch durch dem emergency mode erfolgt. 
<mankind> habe in der grub cfg keine hinweise auf die home partion gefunden
<vlt> mankind: Was genau meinst Du denn mit "emergency mode"? Die initramfs-Shell?
<mankind> da steht dann halt welcome to emergency mode. (...) press enter for maintenance
<mankind> vlt: da steht halt "please enter passphrase for vg..." und ca. 3 sek später kommt das o.g.
<vlt> mankind: Wie sehen denn `lsblk` und `blkid` aus?
<vlt> mankind: Siehst Du dort die LUKS-Partition?
<vlt> Was sagt `mount`?
<mankind> vlt: also unter lsblk sind sie aufgeführt aber nicht mit mountpoint versehen. 
<mankind> blkid führt sie auch auf
<mankind> vlt: kann sie über cryptsetup luksOpen normal öffnen und einbinden
<mankind> mankind: wenn ich da bisher gewartet hab kam irgendwann n counter xx sekunden von no limit, der wartete bis die pw eingabe durch war. der fehlt jetzt quasi
<leru> Hi, unter 16.04 LTS schließt sich mein Dash, wenn ich ein "q" eintippe. Ich habe bereits die Unity- und Gnome-Einstellungen zurückgesetzt
<leru> Wie löse ich das Problem?
<vlt> mankind: Ist cryptsetup denn verfügbar? Welches Filesystem ist denn auf "/" gemountet?
<mankind> vlt: root ist separat  verschlüsselt und wird und wurde beim start separat entschlüsselt und gemountet. anschließend läuft der start weiter und das home pw wird abgefragt
<mankind> vlt: ich denke, wenn er stehen bleiben und warten würde, könnte ich das pw eingeben und fertig. vor dem neu machen des home lvm hat er ja auch gewartet.
<vlt> mankind: Aaaah! Das sind nicht ganz unwichtige Informationen :-D
<mankind> :)
<vlt> mankind: Was sagt denn /etc/crypttab?
<mankind> vlt: hab ich entsprechend angepasst. den alten eintrag von home hab ich mit # versehen und den neuen analog angelegt
<mankind> vlt: sprich: root steht drin und home steht drin
<vlt> mankind: hmmmm
<mankind> vlt: also aktuell steht da drin: vg_name-lv_name UUID=xxx none luks,discard
<vlt> mankind: Warte ma ... ist das LVM auf LUKS oder umgekehrt?
<mankind> vlt: wenn ich luksopen mache bekomme ich auch am mntpoint ein normales ext4 zu sehen. 
<mankind> erst lvm. darauf sitzt luks
<mankind> vlt: und auf dem luks sitzt ein ext4
<vlt> Und das steht in der /etc/fstab?
<mankind> dev/mapper/vg_name-lv_name /home ext4 defaultfs 0 2
<mankind> analog wie es vorher war
<vlt> mankind: Hast Du seit der Änderung mal `update-initramfs` ausgeführt?
<mankind> hier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/ steht unter "probleme beim start" ein interessantes skript. leider steht der punkt unter den man es einfügen muss bei mir so nicht in der datei. habe das skript abgetippt und an versch. stellen der datei gepackt. ohne sichtbare änderung
<le_bot> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mankind> vlt: hab ich versucht. bin aber nicht sicher obs geklappt hat, da ich mit dem befehl nicht so vertraut bin
<vlt> mankind: Wenn crypttab und fstab angepasst sind, grub.cfg keine Rolle spielt, weil es das Root-FS nicht betrifft und die initramfs aktualisiert wurde, bin ich mit meinem Latein langsam am Ende.
<mankind> vlt: woher bekommt er das delay bei der pw eingabe?
<mankind> er scheint, während er aufs pw wartet schon weiter abzuarbeiten, was natürlich doof is
<vlt> mankind: Keine Ahnung. Am Anfang dachte ich ja, dass es vom Kernel-Parameter "rootdelay" kommt, aber die Situation hier ist ja eine andere.
<mankind> vlt: hm... na ja. danke auf jeden fall! 
<mankind> wenn man danach googelt kommt meist so was wie lvm ohne pw eingabe mounten. aber darum gehts ja nich... kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, wie das problem plötzlich kommt...
<mankind> vlt: kann ich irgendwo in die boot abarbeitung ein delay von hand einfügen, an dieser späten stelle?
<mankind> vlt: da steht quasi: 'starting cryptography setup for vg_name; unmittelbar darauf kommt reached target swap und darauf: EXT4-fs dm-0: VFS: cant find ext4 filesystem (logisch, weil noch nicht geöffnet)
<ring0> mankind, ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber vielleicht ist eine analyse des bootvorgangs für dich hilfreich?
<ring0> !bootchart > mankind 
<ring0> !bootchart
<le_bot> Informationen zu BootChart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/BootChart
<ring0> ein befehl und schon haste den ablauf deines boots grafisch
<mankind> ring0: das sieht interessant aus, danke! :-)
<rentier> Huhu! Ich hab seit kurzem Probleme mit Dateien aus Downloads und Torrents, kann es sein, dass das SSD kaputt geht? Kann man das irgendwie feststellen?
<k1l_> schau mal in "dmesg" rein
<k1l_> oder halt ins syslog in /var/log/
<rentier> Ich hab hier so was bei 12 dmesg dateien und eine namens dmesg.restrict
<k1l_> ?
<rentier> ja im dateisystem halt, nach dmesg gesucht da kommen 12 ergebnisse
<k1l_> dmesg ist ein befehl
<rentier> achso
<vlt> rentier: Oder `journalctl`. Vielleicht mit "-p 3".
<rentier> und was sagt mir damm wie es der SSD geht?
<k1l_> das sagt dir ob es probleme gibt. du kannst dir auch die smartwerte angucken
<k1l_> !festplattenstatus
<le_bot> Informationen zu Festplattenstatus finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<k1l_> aber wenn es probleme gibt, dann werden die in die logs geschrieben. also kann man da ruhig mal reingucken
<rentier> hm oke
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-04
<passt> ich habe eine externe festplatte, die immer ein CDROM mit Installationsdateien für eine Backupsoftware für Windows  dazu mountet. GParted zeigt nur eine NTFS-Partition auf der Platte an. Wie werde ich diese automatische CDROM los?
<sdx23> passt: u.U. nicht, das ist spezifisch für die Platte (genauer, das Chipset im externen Gehäuse). USB-ids rausfinden (lsusb) und danach googeln.
<passt> Ich hatte die Platte vor einiger Zeit in ein neues Gehäuse von LogiLink umgebaut. So wie es aussieht, kommt das ganze nicht von der Festplatte, sondern wie von dir geschrieben, von dem Chipsatz des Gehäuses :(
<Loetmichel> das gehäuse wird ein flash haben mit treibern drin und der backupsoft.
<Loetmichel> neuere HP printer machen das auch
<Loetmichel> beim ersten anstecken melden die sich als CDrom mit den tribern
<Loetmichel> nach installation der treiber unter windows verschwindet das laufwerk allerdings
<passt> Das gefällt mir nicht. Scheint sich aber nicht beheben zu lassen.
<Fussel> passt: schau mal mit gdisk nach, nur so als versuch
<stevieh> da kann man sich sicher ne passende udev regel erstellen...
<passt> Danke für die Hinweise, die Platte muss aber unter Windows betrieben werden. Insofern hilft wahrscheinlich nur ein neues Gehäuse. Aber immerhin habe ich das Thema jetzt verstanden.
<sdx23> Manchmal ist es durchaus möglich, sowas zu entfernen, zB. bei u3-usbsticks. Aber wie gesagt, genaues nur anhand der usb-ids.
<empedokles78> Kann man in simple scan irgendwie einstellen, dass das Dokument jeweils um 180° gedreht wird? Wenn ich das Dokument normal in den Scanner lege (wie bei einem Kopierer) steht es auf dem Kopf. Man kann es nachträglich über die Buttons machen, aber das ist mühsam.
<ppq> empedokles78, das wird afaik für folgende seiten beibehalten
<ppq> also, wenn du in simple-scan die seite drehst
<empedokles78> ppq, okay, dann muss ich das nochmal austesten. lg.
<ppq> empedokles78, ich glaube, auch der zuschnitt-bereich wird für alle folgenden zu scannenden seiten übernommen, so dass man diese einstellungen nur einmal machen muss und dann alle blätter in gleicher lage in den scanner legen kann
<empedokles78> ppq, was verwendest du um text einzlesen (OCR)?
<ppq> empedokles78, damit habe ich mich noch nicht befasst. vor ~15 jahren mal getestet, aber da funktionierte das noch nicht so toll :)
<empedokles78> ppq, ok. :)
<empedokles78> habe es mal mit diesem gimagereader versucht, aber da funktioniert etwas nicht.
<LupusE> empedokles78: do solltest mit gocr anfangen. und wenn die qualitaet nicht ausreichent ist kommt tesseract ins spiel.
<LupusE> dazu hilft es mit opencv kontakt gehabt zu haben, funktioniert zur not auch ohne. aber nicht so einfach, wie gocr.
<empedokles78> LupusE, gibt's das in den offiziellen quellen?
<LupusE> das werden dir die offiziellen quellen verraten.
<LupusE> packages.ubuntu.com/gocr  <- wunderbar
<LupusE> https://packages.ubuntu.com/tesseract <- damit solltest du nicht spielen, wenn 'apt-cache serch' nicht die erste idee war.
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- tesseract (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<empedokles78> naja, was nicht im software-center ist, ist wohl ziemlich experimentell.
<LupusE> aha.
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-05
<LupusE> g'morgen
<dreamon> Hab eine Externe Luks HDD. Das Passwort ist mir zu 80% noch in Erinnerung. Gestern konnte ich es sogar nochmal öffnen. Doch beim reproduzieren mußte ich feststellen, das es mir nun doch nicht mehr gelingt.
<dreamon> Würde mir gerne eine Textdatei basteln und die Passworter alle durchtesten wollen und die Ausgabe ob erfolgreich oder nicht austesten wollen.
<dreamon> Gibts eventuell ein Script dafür?
<dreamon> Über Nautilus ist das Mist, wenn man mal einige durch hat, dann weiß man nicht mehr was man schon alles getestet hat.
<LupusE> das kann man googeln. du willst bruteforce. und das mit einer wordlist. dazu musst du erstmal ein dictonary (wordlist) generieren, un ddann ein brute-force programm suchen, welches eine API zum LUKS hat.
<dreamon> Danke. Ich frag mich ob man da eine Wordlist mit Joker-Zeichen machen kann. So das er groß und klein durchtestet. 
<LupusE> das kommt auf das programm an, wleches du nutzt.
<dreamon> Eventuell kann ich auch eine Wordlist mit einem Speraten Programm erzeugen lassen. Gibts da eventuell etwas daß die Möglichkeiten erzeugt. Groß Kleinschreibungsvarianten erzeugt?
<LupusE> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bruteforce-luks  <- es gibt sogar ein paket für genau das vorhaben.
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- bruteforce-luks (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> LupusE, Vielen Dank
<testdr> tomreyn: hi, Info zu meinem Raid-blocked-Problem: Ein Speicherriegel läuft den memtest nur mit einem core durch. Bei multicore hängt sich der memtest beim block-move auf. Jetzt schau ich mal ob der Fehler auch ohne den Speicherriegel auftaucht. Festplattenkontrolle, smart-Werte zeigte keine Auffälligkeiten.
<LupusE> ich denke nicht, dass es ein RAM problem ist, wenn das verhalten SMP abhaengig ist.
<Guest52257> Hallo, könnte mir jemand eine Frage zur WLAN Installation bei Ubuntu beantworten? 
<ppq> hi, einfach fragen
<ppq> ob jemand helfen kann, kann sich sowieso erst danach zeigen
<Guest52257> Ich habe Ubuntu 18.04. LTS auf meinem alten Ideapad u450 installiert und habe weder bei der Installation noch jetzt im OS eine Möglichkeit WLAN zu aktivieren  
<Guest52257> Lspci gibt bei ethernet Controller "realtek semiconductor Co., Ltd. Rtl8111/8168/8411 PCI express Gigabit ethernet Controller (rev 03)" an 
<Guest52257> Der Hardware Schalter ist auf on aber bei Verbindungen bearbeiten wird kein WLAN als Option angezeigt.. Und jetzt weiß ich nicht weiter 
<Guest52257> Würde es helfen wenn ich zeitweise ein LAN Kabel für die Installation von evtl fehlenden  nutze? 
<Guest52257> *treibern
<ppq> Guest52257, was sagt der befehl    rfkill 
<ppq> ?
<ppq> Guest52257, ethernet ist übrigens die normale netzwerkkarte, nicht das wlan. zeig bitte mal die vollständige ausgabe des folgendes befehls in einem pastebin (z.b. https://paste.ubuntu.com/):    lspci -knn
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Guest52257> Dazu würde ich mich erstmal nochmal via LAN mit dem Laptop hier einloggen
<Guest52257> Bin grad mit dem Handy drin.. Da ist das schwierig 😉
<ppq> si :)
<Guest52257> Alles klar, ein einfaches Update auf den neuesten Treiberstand hats gelöst. Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 
<ludste> Hallo, 'ne kurze Frage: habe mir für Kubuntu 18.04 in der Anmeldungsverwaltung das Thema "breeze-blur-blue" herunter geladen und wollte für den "Hintergrund" ein eigenes Bild laden; das funktioniert aber nicht (Hintergrund wird weiß). Warum :-( ???
<limboxx> Schönen guten Abend, alle miteinander
<ludste> 'nabend, vielleicht hast du eine Antwort auf meine o.a. Frage :-)
<limboxx> grade erst gejoint. was gibts denn? (msg me, damit hier deine frage nicht nochmal auftaucht)
<limboxx> Ich hätt aber auch mal ne Frage: Ich habe mir 18.04 installiert (das erste mal seit laaangem ein 
<limboxx> Ubuntu mit GUI) und jetzt hab ich das Problem dass mein Terminalfenster immer den Fokus verliert wenn ich z.B. Alt oder Super drücke... Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein Fenster/eine Anwendung ALLE Globalen Hotkeys zu unterdrücken? würde gern emacs verwenden ohne vorher alle globalen hotkeys zerlegen zu müssen
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-06
<Yuma> hallo zusammenich hab ein problem und brauche mal hilfe: ich hab eben mein system von 16.04 auf 18.04lts ein upgrade gegeben, nach dem neustart kann ich allerdings das passwort für die entschlüsselung nicht mehr eingeben
<Yuma> es wird geschrieben: cryptsetup failed, bad password or option. was kann ich jetzz machen?
<Yuma> grml, und der rechner tuts auch nicht mehr lange -.-
<koegs> Yuma: evtl. ein Passwort was auf einer englischen Tastatur vertauschte Buchstaben/Sonderzeichen hätte?
<Yuma> ich habs schon mit vertauschten z und y versucht. gleiche anzeige
<Yuma> hab eben im forum gefunden, dass vllt die datei ecryptfs-utils fehlt. ich probier es mal aus
<Yuma> komisch, im recoverymode nimmt der das passwort
<Yuma> die datei fehlt tatsächlich
<koegs> Yuma: hast du die ganze platte verschlüsselt oder nur dein home?
<Yuma> ohh man - da darf ich ja einiges umlernen mit 18.04 ^^
<Yuma> ganze platte
<Yuma> und leider ist alles auf einer partition, weil wir beim einrichten mit dem partitionieren nicht zurechtkamen -.-
<Yuma> so, das hat schonmal geklappt. datei installiert und beim neustart pw angenommen :)
<Yuma> als erstes dem maL beibringen, was mein primärmonitor ist -.-
<koegs> das wundert mich nun, ecryptfs hat nix mit luks zu tun
<koegs> kannst du mir mal den link aus dem forum geben zum nachlesen?
<Yuma> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nach-update-auf-18-04-entschluesseln-nicht-meh/
<le_bot> Title: Nach Update auf 18.04 Entschlüsseln nicht mehr möglich › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Yuma> klar bitte
<koegs> sehr strange, sehe den zusammenhang nicht, aber gut
<Yuma> ich bin erstmal froh, dass es funktioniert :)
<Yuma> ähm, wo find ich die einstellung, dass ich wieder mehrere virtuelle monitore hab?
<LupusE> warum will man virtuelle monitore? schaust du neben dem monitor gegen die wand und stellst dir vor was dargestellt wird?
<LupusE> ah, du meinst virtuelle desktops ... oder virtuelle arbeitsflaechen.
<LupusE> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Arbeitsbereich/  <- hilft.
<le_bot> Title: Unity Arbeitsbereich › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Yuma> genau
<Yuma> bei wenigstens 10 offenen programmen sind mehrere virtuelle bildschirme gold wert^^
<LupusE> es sint noch immer desktops/arbeitsfaelchen. keine monitore/bildschirme.
<empedokles78> Gibt es einen Weg, dass ich einen Reiter für einen bestimmten Ordner (Dropbox) links in Nautilus angezeigt bekomme?
<LupusE> google sagt ja, vielleicht: https://askubuntu.com/questions/64010/how-to-add-custom-links-in-the-left-pane-of-nautilus
<le_bot> Title: How to add custom links in the left pane of Nautilus? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<stevieh> reiter?
<stevieh> ich denke, das heisst bookmark?
<empedokles78> Okay, das rüberziehen klappt. :)
<empedokles78> Bei mir heisst es in Simplescan relativ oft, die Verbindung zum Scanner sei fehlgeschlagen. Wenn ich den USB stecker ziehe und wieder einstecke geht's auf einmal wieder.
<tokam> Hi, manche Programme nutzen meinen Ubuntu-Nutzernamen als "Autor" z.B. Entwicklungsumgebungen oder der Master PDF editor. Kann ich den Wert den die Programme nutzen, ändern ohne meinen Unix username zu ändern?
<LupusE> wenn ja, dann steht das in der anleitung der entsprechendne app.
<LupusE> denn genau dazu ist der unix benutzername doch da. du meldest dich an, du bist du. du benutzt das programm, nun bist du nicht ploetzlich willi.
<LupusE> (ausser du bist jetzt willi, aber ich denke du bist tokam)
<MadPsymon>  /whois tokam 
<stevieh> wobei es durchaus auch mal einen Versuch wert sein kann, das Programm mit  einer veränderten USER oder USERNAME variable zu starten.
<tokam> kann ich die Systemweit ändern?
<LupusE> ja. nutze einen anderen benutzer.
<tokam> wäre es schlimm wenn ich USER= ändere?
<tokam> in env?
<stevieh> die könntest du theoretischerweise wohl in deinem environment ändern, aber ich glaube, das könnte durchaus komische Ergebnisse erzeugen.
<stevieh> aber ein Programm foobar mit USER=foo foobar zu starten, mei.
<tokam> ich frage mich ob Programme diese Variable anders nutzen
<tokam> denn es gibt auch HOME 
<LupusE> home solltest du nicht aendern. das wird garantiert nebeneffekte haben.
<tokam> ist mir klar.
<stevieh> also im Environment des Desktops würde ich für sowas nicht rumschrauben.
<tokam> schade, es sollte mal eine 2. Variable eingeführt werden, die man frei setzen kann
<stevieh> unsinn.
<tokam> die alle Programme nutzen
<LupusE> du kannst alle variablen frei setzen. nur die auswirkungen hast du zu verantworten.
<tokam> ich will nicht das in meinen notes an pdf Dateien als Autor steht tokam
<tokam> und auch in Eclipse etc ist es doof
<LupusE> dann suche dir einen anderen benutzernamen aus.
<stevieh> dann beschwer dich bei den programmen, die dafür den unix user nehmen...
<stevieh> libreoffice macht das nicht
<tokam> Sind Leerzeichen im Username benutzt? 
<tokam> Vorname Nachname
<stevieh> nicht im Unix usernamen
<tokam> deshalb mein vorschlag für eine systemweite variable
<stevieh> env | grep DEBFULLNAME
<tokam> habe ich nicht. Du?
<tokam> mein fullname steht aber in /etc/passwd
<stevieh> nur zu. Ganz am Ende ists Sache der jeweiligen Programme was sie machen, also sind das eh alles theoretische Spielchen.
<LupusE> also wenn ich eingebe 'grep -i $USER /etc/passwd', dann sehe ich dort meinen usernamen, aber auch meine 'echtnamen'.
<LupusE> und irssi z.b. nutzt den auch. warum es dein programm nicht tut, das musst du wohl den entwickler fragen.
<tokam> Ich habe mal DEBFULLNAME gesetzt 
<Yuma> folgendes, ich will den nvidia treiber auf version 396 bzw 410 updaten (geforce gt 730 4gb). hab mir dazu ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa zugefügt und courceliste neu eingelesen. nu werd ich erschlagen mit treiberdateien und versionen und ich weiss nicht, welches die hauptdatei ist :( wie finde ich das raus oder gibts da nen einfachen weg?
<Wishpacker> Moin
<Wishpacker> Bei mir wird der Mauszeiger, der zieht immer so ne spur, versteht ihr?
<Robert_Zenz> Wishpacker, welche Desktopumgebung?
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-07
<LupusE> g'morgen
<empedokles78> Wenn ein Scanner manchmal funktioniert und dann plötzlich nicht mehr anzusprechen ist (simple scan), was könnte dann das Problem sein?
<stevieh> der Scanner? ;-)
<stevieh> dmesg ist dein Freund
<LupusE> ein flachbettscanner? ein barcodescanner? ein 3dscanner? ein netzwerkscanner? 
<LupusE> per usb angebunden? netzwerkscanner? bluetoothverbindung? wifi scanner? über bonjour (oder aehnliche magie) verbunden?
<LetoThe2nd> LupusE: a scanner darkly.
<LupusE> :)
<ppq> wenn usb-flachbettscanner: bei manchen (gt68xx, was in sehr vielen billigdingern steckt) hilft es eventuell, eine andere firmware zu benutzen. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/gt68xx/
<le_bot> Title: gt68xx › Scanner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> </glaskugel>
<stevieh> aka "zukunftsscanner"
<empedokles78> LupusE, Flachbett: Canonscan Lide 120.
<LupusE> das sind immerhin shcon 50% der notwendigen informationen.
<empedokles78> LupusE, kann das Problem momentan nicht reproduzieren. Ärgerlich.
<ppq> https://askubuntu.com/questions/652769/running-canon-120-lide-scanner-on-ubuntu-14-04/755505#755505
<le_bot> Title: Running Canon 120 LiDE scanner on Ubuntu 14.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ppq> ubuntu 18.04 hat wohl sane 1.0.14, in dem ppa ist 1.0.27
<ppq> 18.10 und 19.04 haben auch noch 1.0.14
<ppq> genau wie 14.04 und 16.04. wahrscheinlich wird das also helfen
<empedokles78> ppq, hmm. ich bin von dieser stable-liste ausgegangen, als ich das ding in der bucht gekauft habe: http://sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html
<le_bot> Title: SANE: Supported Devices (at sane-project.org)
<empedokles78> und jetzt braucht man dennoch einen ppa?
<ppq> empedokles78, nun, das basiert ja auf der annahme, dass ubuntu das aktuelle sane shipped
<ppq> da ist der fehler :)
<empedokles78> ppq, ja, das wäre wohl auch plausibel. :)
<sdx23> das PPA gehört einem der SANE Maintainer, also durchaus ok das zu verwenden.
<ppq> mit arch wäre das nicht passiert !!1 *duck*
<empedokles78> sdx23, erhalte ich damit nur die stable oder auch die experimentellen versionen?
<sdx23> das steht in der Beschreibung des PPAs.
<ppq> das sane-release ppa, das dort verlinkt ist, hat auch 1.0.27. dürfte also auch reichen
<empedokles78> Scheint so: "Ubuntu SANE packages from SANE daily git snapshots".
<sdx23> https://launchpad.net/~rolfbensch/+archive/ubuntu/sane-release
<le_bot> Title: SANE Release : Rolf Bensch (at launchpad.net)
<empedokles78> Wenn ich den hinzufügen möchte.
<sdx23> empedokles78: nein, er hat drei PPAs. Musst eben das richtige nehmen.
<sdx23> Augen aufmachen und auch mal selbst nachdenken hilft bei sowas ungemein.
<empedokles78> sdx23, wo findest du die 3 PPAs?
<sdx23> empedokles78: in Launchpad (siehe Link) auf den Nutzernamen klicken.
<empedokles78> sdx23, okay. Warum updated Ubuntu nicht selber auf die aktuelle Stable?
<LupusE> tut es. musst nur eines der naechsten releases abwarten.
<empedokles78> Lupus, siehe Antwort von ppq oben. Ich bin sowieso auf LTS.
<empedokles78> Scheint aber nicht ganz geklappt zu haben (Zeile 56): https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qT5SBc9VGZ/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> eher zeile 31
<ppq> das -release ppa hat wohl kein bionic
<ppq> -git hingegen schon
<empedokles78> Wie kann ich das jetzt wieder löschen?
<ppq> ppa-purge bspw.
<ppq> oder manuell
<ppq> in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ gibts ne entsprechende datei, einfach löschen.
<empedokles78> ppq, danke.
<empedokles78> dann hätte ich mir doch den neusten canon anschaffen können :)
<stevieh> immer vorher gucken.
<stevieh> nicht hinterher
<empedokles78> stevieh, naja, ich habe hier umfangreich gefragt und da wurde auf die xsane liste verwiesen .)
<stevieh> ah, ok. 
<stevieh> naja, ich würde eh einfach erstmal schauen, was der Treiber meint, bevor ich da wild ruminstalliere
<empedokles78> bereits geschehen :)
<stevieh> und, was meint er?
<empedokles78> die installation. mit treibern kenne ich mich nicht aus.
<stevieh> ?
<empedokles78> stevieh, ich habe die aktuelle sane installiert: https://askubuntu.com/review/suggested-edits/929288
<le_bot> Title: Review Suggested Edits - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<stevieh> und, geht es jetzt?
<empedokles78> stevieh, so sporadisch ging es schon vorher, aber manchmal war plötzlich das kontaktieren des geräts nicht mehr möglich. muss ich erst mal austesten.
<empedokles78> längerfristig.
<stevieh> wie gesagt, dann schaut man auch in dmesg, ob da was auffälliges steht
<empedokles78> stevieh, hm. vielleicht das: simple-scan[25769]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fb0ca66d570 sp 00007fffaac5ec98 error 4 in libgtk-3.so.0.2200.30[7fb0ca55b000+6f1000]
<stevieh> das ist doch interessant. und, nochmal starten von simple scan hilft?
<empedokles78> stevieh, im moment ja, aber tat es nicht immer: [105855.688605] usb 2-4: Device not responding to setup address.
<empedokles78> [105855.896511] usb 2-4: Device not responding to setup address.
<empedokles78> [105856.104521] usb 2-4: device not accepting address 21, error -71
<stevieh> von der Meldung her würde ich mich wundern, wenn es ein sane Problem ist.... das geht tiefer.
<empedokles78> stevieh, okay. Ich werde mal gucken, was sich i Zukunft tut.
<empedokles78> Wie kann man die Fehlerprotokolle von VLC einsehen?
<stevieh> z.B. in dem man es vom Terminal aus startet.
<empedokles78> wenn ich die datei aus vlc heraus auswählen will, wird sie im dialog nicht angezeigt. in nautilus wird sie angezeigt.
<stevieh> falsche Endung? Auch bei "alle dateien" anzeigen nicht?
<empedokles78> diese option gibt es da nicht.
<stevieh> mach mal nen Screenshot
<empedokles78> ich habe vlc jetzt mal über die bash gestarted und dann die datei über nautilus geöffnet: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WBv2n3XgYH/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> und nun?
<empedokles78> vlc: Eingabe konnte nicht geöffnet werden:
<empedokles78> VLC kann die Medienadresse 'file:///media/nuc/ZOOM%20H1/STEREO/FOLDER01/ZOOM0002.MP3' nicht öffnen. Für Details bitte im Fehlerprotokoll nachsehen."
<stevieh> und nun?
<empedokles78> Weiss nicht. :) Wahrscheinlich korrupt?
<LupusE> ZOOM%20H1 sieht nach einer menge Fehlerpotential aus.
<stevieh> psst. erst selbst nachdenken lassen.
<LupusE> da kommt der nie drauf. dateisysteme und casesensitive und ...
<stevieh> das schafft der. Ich glaub fest an ihn.
<empedokles78> LupusE, das andere File wird korrekt gespielt.
<stevieh> wie sieht das andere File aus?
<empedokles78> auch ein mp3.
<stevieh> bitte den Pfad
<empedokles78> ../ZOOM0001.MP3
<stevieh> das ist der komplette Pfad?
<empedokles78> steht ja oben: file:///media/nuc/ZOOM%20H1/STEREO/FOLDER01/ZOOM0002.MP3
<LupusE> also ../ZOOM0001.MP3 ist zu file:///media/nuc/ZOOM%20H1/STEREO/FOLDER01/ZOOM0002.MP3 übersetzt file:///media/nuc/ZOOM%20H1/STEREO/ZOOM0001.MP3
<stevieh> und nun?
<LupusE> du solltest a) 'file //media/nuc/ZOOM%20H1/STEREO/FOLDER01/ZOOM0002.MP3' eingeben
<LupusE> b) die ausgabe lesen
<LupusE> und c) schauen ob die datei eine gewuenschte groesse hat.
<empedokles78> da kommt nur: ZOOM0002.MP: cannot open `ZOOM0002.MP' (No such file or directory) (hab das file bereits gelöscht und auf der platte.
<empedokles78> )
<LupusE> ernsthaft?
<stevieh> we konnte das passieren.
<empedokles78> ich brauch' es auf dem recorder ja nicht mehr.
<stevieh> und wo ist jetzt nochmal das problem?
<empedokles78> naja, die eine datei ist wohl korrupt.
<empedokles78> Item: Wie kann ich dem Recorder denn einen sinnvolleren namen geben?
<stevieh> wenn du sicher bist, dass das mit dem pfad stimmt. Das kannst du übrigens auch über nen Browser testen.
<empedokles78> stevieh, ja, da kann die datei auch nicht abgespielt werden.
<stevieh> weil?
<empedokles78> "Kein Video mit unterstütztem Format und MIME-Typ gefunden."
<stevieh> und die andere Datei geht?
<stevieh> ich finde das klingt eher danach, dass da keine Datei ist.
<empedokles78> Es ist eine Datei, aber Sie wird auch in Nautilus nicht mit der Musiknote sondern als Textfile angezeigt.
<empedokles78> Kann ich dem Recorder irgendwo einen weniger heiklen Namen geben?
<stevieh> evtl. im Setup des recorders?
<stevieh> oder schau mal als was für ein Dateisystem der eingebaunden wird und änder dann da das label
<empedokles78> stevieh, kein menu auf dem Gerät vorhanden. Andererseits: Das war wohl nicht das Problem.
<empedokles78> Die Datei hat schon auf dem Player nicht gespielt.
<stevieh> dafür hast du hier die Gemeinde aber ganz schön aufgemischt.
<empedokles78> Vielleicht hätte es eine Möglichkeit gegeben das File wieder hörbar zu machen.
<Yuma> hallo, ich hab folgendes problem:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dmXJ7YFkfR/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Yuma> autsch... kennst das paste keine umbrüche oO
<stevieh> das ist nicht für Prosa gedacht sondern für Code.
<stevieh> das kann auch umbrüche, musst halt die richtigen nehmen.
<Yuma> ok, bin nicht firm drin. und für code schon klar, doch ab drei zeilen wollt ihrs doch auch extern, da bietet sich paste ebenfalls an :)
<stevieh> mal schauen, ob jemand Lust hat sich mit dem Grafikkack auseinanderzusetzen. Ich nich.
<Yuma> kann ich verstehen, nach 2 tagen suchen und lesen mag ich eigentlich auch nicht mehr
<Yuma> was ich jedoch weiss bisher ist, ich muss die sourcelist sauber bekommen, dort sind noch die von 16.04 drin, wenn auch auskommentiert
<Yuma> blödes rl, ich muss mal afk -.-
<sdx23> Yuma: zur Grafik ansich kann ich nichts sagen. Zum Abhängigkeitsproblem auch nicht, weil dazu Infos fehlen. Wichtig wären die Ausgaben von apt update und apt-get install -f
<Yuma> hi, wieder zurück. sorry fürs warten
<Yuma> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JcXVpxynwJ/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> Zumindest aktuell ist nichts kaputt.
<Yuma> das beruhigt mich erstmal :)
<sdx23> Was ist die Ausgabe, wenn du den Treiber aus dem PPA installieren willst?
<Yuma> mom
<Yuma> bei synaptic: die änderung konnten nicht angewendet werden! bitte zuerst die probleme mit defekten paketen beheben.
<k1l> lass synaptic mal zu. nimm bitte apt, da kann man besser die fehlermeldungen zeigen
<Yuma> puh, "sudo apt-get nvidia-driver-410"  <-- so richtig?
<k1l> warte
<Yuma> ok
<k1l> sudo apt install nvidia-driver-410
<k1l> (wenn nvidia-driver-410 das paket heisst)
<Yuma> ich hab mich am namen vom 390er paket gehalten. davor die versionen heissen wohl nvidia-375 etc und erst bei 390 hab ich das driver davor gesehen
<k1l> also laut https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=bionic heisst das paket dann aber " nvidia-graphics-drivers-410 "
<le_bot> Title: Proprietary GPU Drivers : “Graphics Drivers” team (at launchpad.net)
<Yuma> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mCbtM6tWNh/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Yuma> -.-
<sdx23> was sagt "apt policy nvidia-dkms-410"?
<Yuma> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V3hy6qNzm2/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Yuma> die seite hab ich noch nicht zu gesicht bekommen, danke dafür
<k1l> sudo apt install nvidia-graphics-drivers-410
<Yuma> Paket nvidia-graphics-drivers-410 kann nicht gefunden werden.
<k1l> sudo apt install -f
<Yuma> ausgabe ist identisch mit der vorherigen
<k1l> sudo apt install nvidia-dkms-410 nvidia-kernel-source-410 libnvidia-decode-410 libnvidia-encode-410 nvidia-utils-410
<k1l> wir müssen das paket finden, das probleme macht. und dann genau gucken warum es probleme macht.
<Yuma> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/458CcdM245/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> sudo apt install libnvidia-compute-410 
<Yuma>  Paket libnvidia-compute-41 kann nicht gefunden werden.
<k1l> da fehlt ne 0 bei 410 :)
<Yuma> habs gesehen -.-
<Yuma> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mfyR5M26jk/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> j drücken
<k1l> wenn der fertig ist, dann nochmal das kommando mit dem ganzen 410 treiberpaket von oben
<Yuma> ok
<Yuma> ich drück die daumen
<Yuma> sudo apt install nvidia-graphics-drivers-410  <-- meinst du den?
<Rochvellon> jo
<k1l> ja
<k1l> oder sudo apt install nvidia-driver-410
<k1l> wenn er das paket nicht finden kann.
<Yuma> ok
<Yuma> ha, er ist durch
<Yuma> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r3rqh4QbPq/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> j
<Yuma> ich drück das j ^^
<Yuma> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-46-generic
<Yuma> fertig :)
<Yuma> jetzt ist wohl ein neustart fällig, oder?
<Rochvellon> jo
<Yuma> nvidia-driver-410 (410.104-0ubuntu0~18.04.1) wird eingerichtet ...erst zeile nachgereicht
<Yuma> ok, dann wagen wirs mal :)
<yuma-angelika> ich bin jetzt hier^^
<Elw3> kill x hat früher immer ausgereicht. Allerdings zu zeiten in denen man noch ne xorg.conf brauchte.
<yuma-angelika> im bootmenue sind sehr viele failed
<yuma-angelika> failed to start NVIDIA persistence daemon
<yuma-angelika> und es läuft endlos durch
<yuma-angelika> öhm, jetzt ist er durch und lädt weiter
<yuma-angelika> ok, da stimmt einiges nicht! zweiter monitor wird nicht angesprochen, bildschirmauflösung ist gering und wie ein fenstermodus
<Elw3> inb4: du brauchst immernoch ne xorg.conf :D
<Elw3> nvidia-settings sollte das regeln können.
<yuma-angelika> ok
<yuma-angelika> ich bin grad bei anwendung und aktuallisierung--> zusätzliche treiber: dort wird der 410 treiber nicht gelistet, sondern nur "weiterhin einen manuell installierten treiber verwenden
<k1l> mach mal ein terminal auf, da dann "sudo apt update" und "sudo apt install nvidia-410"
<yuma-angelika> ok
<Yuma> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N2ZB9vVyqc/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<yuma-angelika> langsam fang ich an zu schwitzen -.-
<k1l> apt list --upgradable
<Yuma> ok
<Yuma> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bQckhRYTsW/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Yuma> <-kurz weg (fam)
<k1l> Yuma: sudo apt full-upgrade
<k1l> der hat noch einen mix aus den alten nvidia paketen und den neuen. nach dem full-upgrade kommando sollte das alles passen
<Elw3> Damals™ musste man nach dem installieren noch das anfangssetup von nvidia aufrufen. Brauch man das heute nicht mehr?
<k1l> schon lange nicht mehr
<Yuma> re und mach ich
<Yuma> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/z4h7NWpDvz/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<yuma-angelika> ich bin grad echt froh, dass ich den rechner hiernoch nicht platt gemacht hab :)
<k1l> rebooten
<Yuma> ok
<Rochvellon> jo, bei Linux kann in der Regel viel repariert werden
<yuma-angelika> einer der gründe, warum ich es habe :) (auch wenn ich immer noch überfordert mit den befehlen bin)
<yuma-angelika> gibt immer noch failed
<yuma-angelika> massenhaft -.-
<yuma-angelika> see systmctl status nvidia  xxxx for details <- xxxx konnt ich mir nicht mehr merken
<yuma-angelika> gleiches bild wie eben
<k1l> dmesg |nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l> das spuckt dir ne url aus, die bitte mal hier zeigen
<Yuma> https://termbin.com/nnoh
<k1l> ok, das war alles umsonst.
<k1l> lies mal was da steht
<k1l> die gt730 wird von nvidia nicht mehr als aktuell angesehen und nur noch vom 390er treiber unterstützt
<yuma-angelika> ich bekomm nen anfall hier :(
<Rochvellon> nicht weiter schlimm, dann hast Du mal mitbekommen, wie das geht :)
<k1l> "sudo apt install ppa-purge"
<yuma-angelika> geht denn der 396er treiber? und wieso spunkt mir die nvidia seite diesen treiber aus? -.-
<k1l> yuma-angelika: nein, nur der 390er.
<Rochvellon> also laut nvidia.com wird die 730 vom 418.43 unterstützt
<Yuma> seufz, also nix mit steam und windoof spiele :(
 * Rochvellon hat hier den 384 mit Steam am laufen
<k1l> Yuma: kannst ja mal mit dem nvidia-418 probieren
<k1l> also sudo apt install nvidia-418
<yuma-angelika> https://www.golem.de/news/steam-play-und-proton-wie-valve-windows-spiele-auf-linux-bringen-will-1812-138309-2.html  darum gehts
<le_bot> Title: Grafik auf Vulkan-Basis - Steam Play und Proton: Wie Valve Windows-Spiele auf Linux bringen will - Golem.de (at www.golem.de)
<Yuma> ok. jetzt hab ich den befehl oben ausgeführt (den purge)
<Yuma> trotzdem versuchen?
<k1l> ja, der hat nur ein programm installiert, sonst nix.
 * Rochvellon hatte schon Proton mit dem 384 genutzt
<Yuma> und dark&light läuft bei dir? rochvellon
<Yuma> k1 : paket nvidia-418 kann nicht gefunden werden
<Rochvellon> nicht probiert. hatte nur mal die Spiele angedaddelt, die ich mal mit Bundles erhielt und nicht nativ mit Linux laufen
<k1l> Yuma: sudo apt install nvidia-driver-418
<Rochvellon> nvidia-graphics-drivers-418 
<Yuma> er installiert
<Yuma> rochvellon, mit banished hats auf anhieb geklappt, bei ark komm ich ins hauptmenue und bei dark&light meckert der will direktX 11 und es unterstützt nur 9
<Yuma> ok, durchgelaufen, willst die ausgabe sehen k1?
<k1l> wenn da kein fehler kam nicht
<Yuma> nach dkms werden keine fehler gelistet und mir ist nichts aufgefallen
<k1l> und bei dkms schon?
<Yuma> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PBvpQz93ps/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Yuma> du siehst mehr wie (oder wars doch als) ich
<Rochvellon> also ich sehe auf Anhieb jetzt nichts
<k1l> jo passt
<Yuma> uff
<k1l> rebooten und gucken ob der läuft.
<Yuma> ok - daumendrücken^^
<k1l> sonst würde ich das PPA mit ppa-purge entfernen (so werden alle pakete auf einmal entfernt, die aus dem PPA kommen) und mich mit dem orginalen ubuntu nvidia zufrieden geben
<yuma-angelika> wird dann nicht anders gehn
<yuma-angelika> FAILED -.-
<yuma-angelika> ich hab grad monate auf diesen pc gespart und die grafigkarte sollte im sommer dran sein -.-
<yuma-angelika> sieht so aus, als müssten wir runter auf 390 :(
<k1l> guck dir die ausgabe von "dmesg" noch mal an. wenn das wieder da steht, dass er mit dem 418er treiber nicht geht, dann wirds nix
<yuma-angelika> jo
<k1l> "sudo ppa-purge ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa"
<Rochvellon> und das Spiel, was Du spielen willst, das geht nicht mit der Proton-Version von steam? Dann könntest Du noch versuchen, steam in wine zu installieren und bei winehq.org schauen, wie wine eingerichtet werden muss
<Yuma> tja, gleiche ansage wie beim 410
<k1l> <k1l> "sudo ppa-purge ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa"
<Yuma> also alles auf anfang zurück bitte 
<Yuma> jo
<k1l> wenn der fertig ist, dann noch ein "sudo apt update && sudo apt autoremove". danach dann "sudo apt install nvidia-driver-390" um sicherzugehen, dass der orginale nvidia treiber wieder komplett drauf ist.
<Yuma> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p4GnqhjnKj/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Yuma> das am schluss ist das richtig so?
<k1l> ja
<Yuma> alle4s klar
<Yuma> PPA purged successfully
<Rochvellon> ah, sehe gerade, Du brauchst für die Steam-Version mindestens eine 960er
<Yuma> 396
<Yuma> er ist durch
<Yuma> ich reboote mal
<Rochvellon> Graphics: GeForce GTX 960 or higher
<Rochvellon> mit einer 730 wirst Du damit keine Freude haben
<Yuma> achso. ich hab ne gt730 4gb und grad mal 2.5jahre alt
<Yuma> ich reboote
<yuma-angelika> kein failed :)
<yuma-angelika> zwei bildschirme
<k1l> die 730er müsste von 2014 oder 2015 sein. das ist in GPU welten jahrhunderte
 * Rochvellon ist gerade am überlegen, wann er seine 750ti holte
<yuma-angelika> mag schon sein, sie war damals in meinem budget drin, mehr war nicht möglich
<k1l> 730er sind von 2014 seh ich gerade
<_moep_> wie wäre es was aus dem hause amd^^
<Yuma> meine gewünschte karte soll grösstmöglichst für linux sein und da werde ich gerne expertenrat annehmen :)
<Yuma> und k1, vielen herzlichen dank für deeine hilfe :)
<Rochvellon> Passmark 960: 5814 740: 1572 (also deutliche Welten dazwischen)
<Rochvellon> und die 730 gar nur 931 Punkte
<Yuma> kann man wohl nur noch für ersatzrechner gebrauchen^^
<Rochvellon> so in etwa
<Yuma> rochvellon, ich hab eben bei stzeam geguckt, die meldung ist: DX11 feature level 10.0 is required to run the engine
 * Elw3 hat ne gt 4irgentwas
<Yuma> und dabei hab ich die noch nie ausgereizt^^
<Yuma> also bleib ich bei drifting souls, banished und rimworld (rest in ein paar monaten^^
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-08
<LupusE> moin
<DaVu> Servus...und wieder hat der Papa ein Problem: https://imgur.com/a/VpjaNeK
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<DaVu> Das kommt, wenn ich versuche ein XUbuntu 18.04.2 vom Stick booten möchte (also eine frische Installation)
<DaVu> DAs ist zur Zeit auf der Kiste installiert: 
<DaVu> https://termbin.com/pxak 
<DaVu> https://termbin.com/yccp 
<DaVu> Der gleiche Stick bootet auf einerm anderem PC einwandfrei
<DaVu> USB Legacy support ist im BIOS eingeschaltet, Fast boot ausgeschaltet
<DaVu> Und ab jetzt bin ich ratlos ;)
<DaVu> Stick wurde sowohl mit dem "Startmedienersteller" als auch mit "dd if=foo of=bar bs=1M" geschrieben. Bei beidem kommt der Fehler
<LupusE> fue rmich sieht das nach UEFI geraffel aus. sicher, dass er auf legacy steht?
<DaVu> ganz sicher
<LupusE> https://www.google.com/search?q=failed+to+load+image+efi+boot+grubx64.efi&rlz=1C1CHBD_deDE780DE780&oq=Failed+to+load+Image+%5CEFI%5CBOOT%5C&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j0l5.17813j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8  <- der fehler ist wohl bekannt. und tritt haeufig bei dualboot auf.
<le_bot> Title: failed to load image efi boot grubx64.efi - Google-Suche (at www.google.com)
<DaVu> ist kein dualboot
<DaVu> ist ein reiner Ubuntu Rechner
<DaVu> und "not found" ist auch was anderes als "invalid parameter"
<LupusE> dann werfe ich noch 'secureboot?' in den raum und bin danach auch ratlos.
<LupusE> anscheinend darf er ja auf das USB zugreifen, onst wuerde er ja nicth so weit kommen. aber stirbd dnan beim ausfuehren, vermutlich aus mangel an zertifikaten/rechten.
<DaVu> hm, da habe ich auf den ersten Blick nichts gefunden. Ich beschreibe gerade nochmal einen anderen Stick und werde es mir nochmal anschauen. Dank dir schon mal ;)
<tomreyn> hier hat jemand die gleiche fehlermeldung: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1810070
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1810070 “18.04.1 Live CD fails to boot with EFI errors” : Bugs : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> da auch https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2291765
<le_bot> Title: USB boot error (at ubuntuforums.org)
<tomreyn> beides fujitsu systeme, womöglich ein bug in der usb-boot-unterstützung der firmware
<DaVu> LupusE: eine "Secure Boot" Option hat dieses BIOS nicht. Die Kiste ist auch echt alt ;). 
<tomreyn> DaVu: wie heißt denn die ISO-datei die du auf den usb stick geschrieben hast?
<empedokles78> Funktioniert immer noch nicht mit dem Ansprechen meines Scanners. Hier einmal ein dmesg output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p35Rqm5QRt/
<DaVu> tomreyn: xubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> tomreyn: Ich habe auch auf dem Stick geschaut und die Datei, wo er meckert, ist dort vorhanden wo sie erwartet wird
<tomreyn> DaVu: hmm, okay. als du eben kurz weg warst hab ich folgende links gepostet, da hat jemand die gleichen (von der firmware erzeuigten) fehlermeldungen berichtet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1810070 https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2291765
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1810070 “18.04.1 Live CD fails to boot with EFI errors” : Bugs : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> DaVu: beides sind fujitsu systeme, deins vermutlich auch? womöglich ein bug in der usb-boot-unterstützung der firmware
<tomreyn> im zweiten link ist das problem wohl dass der user versuchte eine 32-bit linux distro zu booten, was mit 64-bit uefi nicht geht. ich vermute aber bei dir ist das umgekehrte der fall. 32-bit uefi, was "broken by design ist" und mit keinen aktuellen ubuntu-installationsmedien klappt, wenn man nicht nen 32-bit bootloader installiert.
<DaVu> tomreyn: danke. Das liest sich nicht so gut. Den Bug hatte ich shcon gefunden. Den Thread noch nicht. DAs wäre bitter. Gerade weil ja schon 16.04 auf der Kiste läuft
<DaVu> tomreyn: es läuft schon ein 64bit 16.04 darauf. Ich sitze gerade an der Kiste und schreibe mit dir ;)
<DaVu> ich wollte nur auf 18.04 updraden und das klappt irgendwie nicht
<tomreyn> das hab ich soweit verstanden
<DaVu> Ich werde es nachher nochmal mit einer CD/DVD versuchen und wenn alle Stricke reißen, baue ich die Platte aus und versuche es an einem anderem Laptop und tausche nach der Installation die Platten wieder
<DaVu> Nicht die sauberste Methode aber ansonsten bin ich echt ratlos
<tomreyn> wenn das ein 32-bit uefi ist wird dir das öeider nichts nützen.
<tomreyn> *leider
<tomreyn> aber das ist halt auch nur ne vermutung
<tomreyn> welches laptop-modell hast du denn da?
<DaVu> ok, naja, ich bereite mir auf jeden Fall vorher mal eine 16.04 boot Stick vor und stelle sicher, dass der Läuft
<DaVu> Fujitsu Siemens Lifebook p-series p771
<DaVu> i7 2nd gen
<DaVu> halt echt alt ;)
<DaVu> kurz AFK for work
<tomreyn> yo. und das dritte fujitsu im bunde
<DaVu> jepp
<DaVu> daher weine ich auch gerade ein wenig ;)
<tomreyn> da würd ich jetzt normalerweise auf den herstellersupport verweisen
<DaVu> jo, bei dieser URalt Kiste werde ich wohl keinen mehr bekommen :D
<tomreyn> ^ditte
<tomreyn> andererseits könnte der festplattentausch schon was bringen wenn das problem auf usb-boot begrenzt ist.
<tomreyn> boot per dvd wär auch noch ne options
<DaVu> tomreyn: ja, könnte mir sowas auch vorstellen. Ist aber auch alles nur gerate
<DaVu> geraten
<DaVu> Wie sagt man so schön: Versuch macht klug ;)
<DaVu> Danke dir auf jeden Fall für deine Zeit
<tomreyn> yo gerne
<DaVu> tomreyn: ping
<DaVu> Bin aktuell zu Hause und habe das Image mal auf ne CD gebrannt. Siehe da...schon läufts
<DaVu> auf ne DVD, natürlich ;)
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-10
<thorr66> Guten Tag gewünscht!#
<thorr66> Ich will mein fertig installiert und eingerichtetes Xubuntu 18.10 gerne mit installierten Programmen sichern, für Notfälle, oder wenn sich das System zerstört, also wenn ich mal wieder Fehler gemacht habe. 
<thorr66> Ich habe gelesen das sowas mit zB multisystem gehen soll. #
<thorr66> Könnt ihr mir dafür etwas empfehlen?
<tomreyn> thorr66: grundsätzlich hast du die möglichkeit neben zwingend notwendigen backups auch noch snapshots oder images zu machen.
<tomreyn> an sich reichen aber backups.
<rsx> thorr66: http://relax-and-recover.org/ wird dafür immer gerne empfohlen (ich hab's noch nicht getestet)
<le_bot> Title: Relax-and-Recover - Linux Disaster Recovery (at relax-and-recover.org)
<j0k> oder einfach einen 1:1 Klon auf ne andere (externe) Platte
<xyzzyx> guten tag zusammen 
<xyzzyx> ich habe eine kurze frage.
<xyzzyx> ich glaube es hat sich gerade erledigt :)
<thorr66> grad afk gewesen... werd ich beides mal ausprobieren, danke
<stevieh> eine brutale - aber auch einfache methode ist wirklich, die komplette platte mit dd zu spiegeln.
<stevieh> oder clonezilla
<dr_bob> Für einen Clone würde ich aber ein Werkzeut wie Clonezilla oder Partclone berücksichtigen, thorr66.
<thorr66> ja das paßt, Clonezilla hab ich schon auf stick.
<thorr66> Das Andere wäre der Plan gewesen mehrere Distros mit Bootmenü auf einem Stick einzurichten.
<thorr66> aber ich kriege das  mit multisystem auch in 16.04 nicht richtig hin
<stofflswelt> Hallo! Ich betreibe (noch) einen VServer mit Ubuntu 12.04 mit Zimbra installiert. Ich möchte Zimbra aktualisieren - dazu muss ich 2 Pakete installieren, bekomme aber folgende Meldung: 
<stofflswelt> Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
<stofflswelt>  mysql-server-5.5 : Hängt ab von: mysql-server-core-5.5 (= 5.5.52-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) aber 5.5.54-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 soll installiert werden
<stofflswelt> E: Unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten. Versuchen Sie »apt-get -f install« ohne Angabe eines Pakets (oder geben Sie eine Lösung an).
<j0k> ohoh 12.04
<stofflswelt> jup. ich weiß
<j0k> wundert mich jetzt nicht wirklich, da 12.04 nicht mehr supportet wird
<stofflswelt> Was kann ich jetzt tun?
<dr_bob> mehrere Distros auf einem Datenträger schützt Dich aber nicht gegen Probleme mit diesem Datenträger.  Ich dachte, das wäre das Ziel.
<nils_2> dein system updaten
<k1l> das lohnt nicht mehr.
<k1l> mach dir lieber einen plan, wie du da ein aktuelles ubuntu installieren kannst und was du alles danach aufsetzen musst
<dr_bob> Wenn Du nur die Konfiguration Deiner Installation sichern willst, ist ein btrfs-Snapshot vielleicht auch eine Option, thorr66.
<stofflswelt> Es geht nun darum: Ich hab bereits einen neuen Server. Ich muss nur zimbra auf 8.0.8 installieren, damit das geht...
<k1l> stofflswelt: 12.04 ist seit 2017 ohne updates, also komplett unsicher. da energie reinzustecken ist vergebene mühe. sicher die daten, mach die kiste platt und spiele die daten im neuen system ein.
<k1l> thorr66: backups vom system und ein live-usb mit verschiedenen linux drauf, das sind 2 verschiedene paar schuhe. das hat nichts miteinander zu tun
<stofflswelt> Danke. Ciao!
<nils_2> ich glaube, das wollte er nicht lesen :-D
<k1l> ja das war nicht die antwort, die er hören wollte. 
<thorr66> Danke für die Hilfestellungen. Ist richtig, ich will beides ausprobieren, backup des laufenden sys. und multi-boot-SD
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-03
<sash_> Heutzutage nutzt man parted, um Partitionen auf Festplatten zu erstellen, richtig? Hab hier was mit 2TB, was neu in nen Server rein muss
<Frickelpit> u.a.
<stevieh> hehe. Wenn es "nur" ne Datenplatte ist: direkt lvm drauflöten :-) mit ohne partition
<LupusE> +1 fuer die LVM loesung.
<stevieh> pvcreate /dev/sdx ; vgcreate mydata /dev/sdx ; lvcreate ...
<ppq> sash_, jo
<_moep_> sash_: denk dran, dass du GPT brauchst
<ppq> nope, MBR geht bis ca. 2,2 TB
<ppq> aber es spricht natürlich nichts dafür, MBR statt GPT zu nutzen
<j0k> Was kann das sein? Ich hab einen Rechner mit 19.04 - wenn ich den starte hat er kein Internet. Komischerweise klappt drucken über Netzwerk aber trotzdem. Internet geht erst, wenn ich im Nrtzwerkmanager kurz mal den aktivieren Haken raus und wieder rein mache
<j0k> werd mum erst auf 19.10 upgraden. Komisch ist das verhalten aber schon
<xc> j0k: zu wenige Infos. Ein Anfang wäre ip a und ip r 
<stevieh> ipa ist gut
<j0k> also auch nach dem do-release-upgrade habe ich erst mal kein vollständiges Netzwerk xc https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xjQx8yYVKs/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<j0k> also nach dem reboot
<j0k> ich muss nach jedem boot erst mal im Netzworkmanager die (angeblich vorhandene) Verbindung deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren bevor das Internet wieder komplett geht (Browser; Update im Terminal). Komischerweise kann ich meinen Netzwerkdrucker aber erreichen
<j0k> ich kann auch keinen Unterschied erkennen danach wenn ich ip a und r aufrufe https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZWPfD8cqKM/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<xc> j0k: hast Recht, das einzige was sich geändert hat, sind die Lifetimes. Kannst du davor den Router pingen? und 1.1.1.1? funktioniert davor dns-Auflösung? (tippe auf ja, ja, nein)
<RedNifre> Neue Fenster oeffnen sich im Hintergrund und ich bekomme am oberen Bildschirmrand ein Popup "X ist bereit.", auf das ich klicken kann, um das Fenster zu sehen. Wie stelle ich ein, dass sich neue Fenster im Vordergrund oeffnen?
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-04
<k1l> RedNifre: das klingt nach einer alten xserver app auf einem wayland system?
<j0k> xc: stimmt - ping intern und extern geht aber keine Namensauflösung. ping www.ard.de -> ping: www.ard.de: Temporärer Fehler bei der Namensauflösung. Nach deaktivieren/aktivieren geht es
<j0k> was ist denn eigentlich nm-tray da in meiner Taskleiste - nm-tray ist ein einfaches Qt-basiertes Frontend für den NetworkManager. Wenn ich da die Verbindungen bearbeiten ... öffne öffnet sich ne Terminalversion für die Bearbeitung
<xc> j0k: na dann weißt du nun ja, wo du suchen musst. Als nächstes wäre rauszufinden welcher DNS Server genutzt wird (dig test.de). Wenn das immer localhost ist, da weitermachen.
<j0k> dig test.de ### ; <<>> DiG 9.11.5-P4-5.1ubuntu2.1-Ubuntu <<>> test.de ### ;; global options: +cmd ### ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached ### achim@core2duo2:~$ ping www.ard.de ### ping: www.ard.de: Temporärer Fehler bei der Namensauflösung
<j0k> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HfJRvsyNyT/ <-- dig vorher und nachher
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<xc> j0k: also läuft offenbar vorher der DNS Server auf localhost nicht, oder es ist ein anderer konfiguriert.
<j0k> warum auch immer das ein einfaches deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren lösen kann dann
<j0k> der DNS wird doch von der Fritzbox zugewiesen. Kein anderer Rechner im LAN hat dieses Problem
<j0k> an der GUI liegts wohl auch nicht. Hab nun verschiedene Oberflächen probiert. Überall das gleiche. Und wenn ich nur den Benutzer abmelde und in eine andere Oberfläche wieder einlogge gehts auch sofort. Nur nach reboot nicht
<xc> nein, es wird ein lokaler DNS-Server genutzt. ;; SERVER: 127.0.0.53#53(127.0.0.53)
<j0k> oh
<j0k> wo kommt der her wo ist der drauf?
<j0k> der muss dann ja wohl auf genau diesem Rechner sein, oder?
<k1l_> das ist der systemd eigene nameserver
<xc> das ist schon länger üblich. Ubuntu hat zeitweise dnsmasq genutzt, mittlerweile dürfte das systemd-resolved sein. Und den Rantz werd' ich dir sicher nicht debuggen :)
<k1l_> schau doch mal ins log ob das netzwerk überhaupt schon da ist wenn du einloggst.
<k1l_> klingt so als wenn du mit autologin zu schnell einloggst für den netzwerkstack
<j0k> ich hab dort kein Autologin aktiv
<xc> alternativ: https://askubuntu.com/questions/907246/how-to-disable-systemd-resolved-in-ubuntu löst das Kopfweh mit einer Guillotine...
<le_bot> Title: dns - How to disable systemd-resolved in Ubuntu? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<drc> j0k, was sagt denn `systemd-resolve --status` wenn das du nicht raus kommst? 
<j0k> zu spät
<j0k> https://askubuntu.com/questions/907246/how-to-disable-systemd-resolved-in-ubuntu löste mein Problem
<le_bot> Title: dns - How to disable systemd-resolved in Ubuntu? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<j0k> Danke
<drc> naja, es umgeht das problem
<j0k> aber ich wüsste echt nicht was ich da selbst zerfrickelt haben sollte. 
<drc> aber wenn dir das reicht, okay =)
<j0k> ja danke - ich denk das reicht mir vorerst
<RedNifre> k1l_: naja, es betrifft Firefox und auch manche anderen Apps.
<RedNifre> Gibt's ne globale Einstellung, dass Apps nicht im Hintergrund mit "App ist bereit!"-Pop-Up starten sollen, sondern einfach im Fordergrund? Oder mit nem Timer, dass sie erst wenn der Startprozess mehr als 5 Sekunden gedauert hat sie statt im Vordergrund im Hintergrund starten sollen? Dann waere das ja sogar sinnvoll.
<stevieh> wus?
<drc> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1236/noannoyance/ ←
<le_bot> Title: NoAnnoyance - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<RedNifre> Tatsaechlich betrifft das nicht nur alte X11 Anwendungen unter Wayland, sondern irgendwie alles: Wenn ich aus Firefox heraus den Download-Ordner oeffnen will geht der File Browser im Hintergrund auf und ich bekomme ein "Downloads bereit!" Pop-Up.
<stevieh> hab  noch nie gesehen die meldung?
<RedNifre> Ich vermute, dass das eigentlich fuer Situationen gedacht ist, in denen Apps sehr langsam starten, so dass dich das Fenster nicht unterbricht, bei dem was du in der wartezeit tust.
<RedNifre> Bei mir passiert das aber irgendwie immer. Ich wollte gerade eine heruntergeladene CSV Datei oeffnen, also geht Calc im Hintergrund auf und ich bekomme oben in der Mitte sofort das "Calc ist bereit!" Pop-Up, das ich anklicken kann, um Calc in den Fordergrund zu holen.
<RedNifre> Vielleicht ist die Zeitlimit-Config bei mir irgendwie kaputt gegangen, aber wo wuerde ich die denn finden?
<drc> Das ist Standard-Gnome-Verhalten, sobald du ein maximiertes Fenster hast
<drc> Eventuell auch noch in anderen Situationen (zwei vertikal maximierte eventuell?)
<RedNifre> drc okay, wie schalte ich das aus?
<RedNifre> drc nvm, schaue gerade deinen link an, danke.
<RedNifre> Dummerweise habe ich Gnome Shell version 3.28, waehrend es die Extension nur bis 3.26 gibt? Oder ist das unkritisch?
<drc> RedNifre, normalerweise nicht tragisch, wenn sich die Extension installieren lässt
<drc> Wenn nicht, such mal auf extensions.gnome.org nach "Ready", da gibt's einige  Extensions, die das gleiche machen
<RedNifre> drc: Danke, scheint zu funktionieren.
<mgardi> Ahoi zu so später Stunde! Ich suche jemanden, der mir nicht explizit mit Ubuntu weiterhelfen kann, allerdings läuft mein vServer auf Ubuntu (18.04) und ich verzweifle momentan an meinen Routings (DNS) für den TS3 Server... vielleicht findet sich hier jemand der mir weiterhelfen kann? Liebe Grüße
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-05
<Rochvellon> hm, vllt. mal tagsüber versuchen
<mgardi> Vermutliche die beste Idee, aber man kennt bestimmt den Moment, wenn man seit längerem an einem Problem hängt, gerne schlafen gehen würde und anfängt alle Notregister zuziehen... xD
<Rochvellon> Manchmal hilft es, eine Nacht drüber zu schlafen ;)
<mgardi> Oke, ich werde jetzt deinen Rat befolgen, da ich eh nicht weiter komme und eine Nacht drüber schlafen! Danke für die Besinnung d: Ich wünsche eine gute Nacht! (: 
<Elfo_> Keine Ahnung ob die Frage hier rein passt, wie sage ich Ubuntu, dass er den Eingang nur für ein Mikrofon nutzen soll, aber fürs Abspielen von Ton den Laptop Lautsprecher?
<j0k> Hat man doch zwei Buchsen für.
<Elfo_> Nee
<j0k> Und den Kopfhörer Ausgang kann man nicht als Microfon Eingang nutzen
<Elfo_> mein X220 hat nur eine
<Elfo_> wie nen Smartphone
<Elfo_> für Headsets mit nur einem Stecker
<Elfo_> das ist Lustig, weil dann benutzt er das Micro als LAUTSPRECHER!!!
<Elfo_> aber das micro selber als input device nimmt er bei mir gar nicht
<Elfo_> ich mach gerade mein X200 klar, das hat zwei Buchsen
<j0k> Klinke mit drei Kontakten?
<Elfo_> jo
<Elfo_> 4
<Elfo_> das Headset für Smartphones - hat 4 Kontakte
<Elfo_> Wenn ich das richtig zähle
<j0k> Das hat ja auch noch eine Bedientaste
<koegs> du kannst doch in den Klangeinstellungen festlegen was dein Outputdevice ist
<koegs> https://media-cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/03/30/Pulseaudio_1.png
<koegs> siehe hier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio/
<le_bot> Title: PulseAudio › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Elfo_> ja, da war dann aber nur noch das Mic als Headphone gelistet
<Elfo_> "Speakers - Build in Audio" ist bei eingestecktem Mix einfach nicht vorhanden
<stevieh> natürlich haben die Headsets 4 Kontakte weil Stereo
<Elfo_> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klinkenstecker#/media/Datei:Klinkenstecker.jpg <- Stereo
<le_bot> Title: Klinkenstecker – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<LupusE> meist ist der 4. kontakt ein mic, da sich bei stereo beide kanaele die masse tielen koennen.
<LupusE> err, teilen
<LupusE> ach, ein X200 ... hast du auf thinkwiki bereits geschaut welche optionen Du fuer das snd_intel_hda modul setzen solltest?
<Elfo_> X220
<LupusE> ach, ein X220 ... hast du auf thinkwiki bereits geschaut welche optionen Du fuer das snd_intel_hda modul setzen solltest?
<Elfo_> nein
<Elfo_> obsolet, da das Mikrofon schrott ist
<LupusE> .oO( das war gar nicht thinkwiki? wo hat man die optionen denn nachsehen koennen? ich werde alt. )
<Elfo_> thinkwiki sagt: google selbst
<Elfo_> ;)
<LupusE> https://www.google.com/search?q=snd_intel_hda+x220 ... ist nun auch kein hexenwerk.
<le_bot> Title: snd_intel_hda x220 - Google-Suche (at www.google.com)
<Elfo_> thanks for googleing for me !!
<LupusE> und ich gehe mich nun betrinken. gute nacht. folks.
<Elfo_> gut suff
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-06
<Guest45> hi
<Guest45> habe momentan leider ein problem mit meinem ssh client: wenn ich mich gegen einen beliebigen server mit einem beliebigem username connecten möchte, kriege ich den folgenden fehler: Connection closed by UNKNOWN port 65535 
<Guest45> habe den daemon schon neugestartet und in der config von ssh fällt mir auch nichts auf
<Guest45> hat jemand von euch vllt. eine idee?
<Frickelpit> ssh mal mit -vvv starten
<Guest45> ah danke, das hilft im ersten schritt
<Guest45> bricht einfach ab
<Guest45> debug3: remaining preferred: keyboard-interactive,passworddebug3: authmethod_is_enabled publickeydebug1: Next authentication method: publickeydebug1: Offering public key: RSA SHA256:r+wQyZ9DvXx13VGiJakF/S1bQ/Ef2neuEY/9DnNHO0w /home/mwehmer/.ssh/id_rsadebug3: send_pubkey_testdebug3: send packet: type 50debug2: we sent a publickey packet, wait for
<Guest45> replydebug3: receive packet: type 60debug1: Server accepts key: pkalg ssh-rsa blen 279debug2: input_userauth_pk_ok: fp SHA256:r+wQyZ9DvXx13VGiJakF/S1bQ/Ef2neuEY/9DnNHO0wdebug3: sign_and_send_pubkey: RSA SHA256:r+wQyZ9DvXx13VGiJakF/S1bQ/Ef2neuEY/9DnNHO0wdebug3: send packet: type 50
<stevieh> dein ssh client hat mit deinem lokalen ssh deamon erstmal nix am hut, wenn remote einloggen nicht klappt... würde ich mal sagen.
<stevieh> aber das hilft dir auch nicht weiter.
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-07
<doev> Wo gibt es denn noch das 18.04 Server ISO .... ohne LIVE?
<j0k> doev: https://ubuntu.com/download/server googlem ist nicht so deine stärke?
<le_bot> Title: Download Ubuntu Server | Download | Ubuntu (at ubuntu.com)
<doev> j0k, also ich sehe da immer nur das ISO mit LIVE
<j0k> alternative installer 
<doev> ah :)
<doev> ubuntu-18.04.4-server-amd64.iso ... Warum ist die so gut versteckt?
<stevieh> die ist nur für profis
<doev> aber wo ich schonmal hier bin .....
<doev> ..... ach egal. Ich mach einfach erst mal.
<Frickelpit> berühmte letzte Worte
<doev> Ich benötige halt im Heimnetz ein zentrales Authentifikationssystem incl. Rechtemanagement für die Ressourcen. Ich würde jetzt hiermit beginnen: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openldap-server.html
<le_bot> Title: OpenLDAP Server (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> doev: Wenn es nicht zum selbstbasteln sein soll, schau dir mal den Univention UCS-Server an
<doev> Warum eigentlich nicht. Scheint ja für privat kostenfrei nutzbar zu sein.
<doev> Mist, die Hardware hat nur 32bit.
<unicatx> Hi, alter Asus F5 32Bit mit Xubuntu (live) erkennt WiFi nicht. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich das Problem beseitigen kann?
<unicatx> rfkill list liefert keine Ausgabe
<k1l> 32bit klingt nach alt und handarbeit nötig. gucke, dass der hardwareschalter auf an steht. dann die keycombo probieren. mit lsusb und lspci gucken welcher chipsatz dsa ist. sonst im syslog oder dmesg
<unicatx> k1l, HWSchalter: AN, Keycombo: k.Ä., Network controller:Broadcom/BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN, Ehernet controller: Qualcomm Athetros Attansic
<unicatx> wlan lämpchen ist an
<xc> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx/
<le_bot> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<unicatx> wieso bekomme ich bei rfkill list keine Ausgabe?
<k1l> das bedeutet, dass der kernel gar keine wlan karte erkannt hat oder nicht ansprechen konnte
<k1l> dein Problem ist noch rfkill sondern die Treiber Seite
<dreamon> Verwende unter Ubuntu zsh als bash ersatz. Schreibe gerade ein kleines Script. Ich würde gerne eine Eingabe abfragen lassen. Wert darf zwischen 1-5 sein. Alles andere führt zum Abbruch.
<dreamon> Habs mit "read -r -k 1 Wahl" gemacht. Aber wenn man sich vertippt ist es mist. Kann man das in der eingabe schon abfangen. das er wirklich nur eingaben 1-5 annimmt?
<xc> dreamon: baust du eine while Schleife drum und readest solange, bis was vernünftiges bei rumkommt
<dreamon> xc, Das scrollt mir dann alles raus. Ist auch nicht schön.
<dreamon> Wenn man z.B. Pfeil nach oben drückt, dann kommen Sonderzeichen. Das quitiert dann meine Abfrage, mit einem Fehler und Abbruch. 
<chokii> hallo
<chokii> ello ello!
<chokii> ich mag ubuntu!
<dreamon> chokii, Na das ist doch schön
<xc> dreamon: machst du -lt oder sowas? Das geht dann natürlich nicht. Musst prüfen, ob es wirklich ne Ziffer ist; oder halt direkt Stringcomparison
<dreamon> ja -lt und -gt
<chokii> bash scripting?
<dreamon> Ja. Versuche nur bestimmte eingaben zuzulassen. Am liebsten nur 1-5 alles andere wird ignoriert.
<chokii> cool!
<chokii> ist wer aus vorarlberg hier?
<dreamon> chokii, Das frägst besser auf #ubuntu-de-offtopic ..
<chokii> danke :)
<chokii> warum verwendet ihr ubuntu und nicht mint?
<dreamon> xc, Das klappt perfekt → while [[ $REPLY != [1-5] ]]; do read -s -rk 1; done
<xc> dreamon: mal mit Leerzeichen probiert?
<dreamon> xc, ja, wird alles sauber abgefangen!
<xc> ah, hatte übersehen, dass du das Builtin [[ verwendet hast. Mit [ bekommst du ein Problem, weil $REPLY nicht gequotet ist.
<Guest51> guten abend ich habe ein problem nach der installation von ubuntu 19.10 eine nvidia grafikkarte zu betreiben
<j0k> älterer Computer mit älterer NVidia Karte vielleicht?
<Guest51> es ist eine nvidia 1660 i5 8400
<Guest51> ubuntu weigert sich schon bei der installation einen von mehreren monitoren über die nvidia karte angeschlossen zu betreiben nur im vesa modus
<j0k> welchen Treiber nutzt Du denn aktuell? 
<Guest51> 435 ich habe auch schon 430 ausprobiert das selbe es geht genau genommen um multi monitoring ich möchte  mehrere screens betreiben es wird aber immer nur einer erkannt bzw. nutzbar
<j0k> aber schon über die Settings des proprietären NVidia-Treibers
<Guest51> das eignartige ist ich kann mich auch nur mit ubuntu wayland einloggen wenn ich es normal versuche scheitert der login
<Guest51> im nvidia x server setting manager kann ich leider nur 3 profile auswählen z.b nvidia performance und intel energy safe alles andere fehlt komplett
<j0k> ich steh leider mit NVidia auch auf Kriegsfuß
<Guest51> im bios habe ich mehrere einstellungen + mehrere neu installationen probiert immer das selbe z.b interne gpu only externe gpu only oder beide sprich mehrfachmonitor secure boot ist aktiv
<Guest51> :/
<k1l> secureboot kann ein Problem sein. sonst mal ins Xorg.log gucken wo es genau hapert wenn du den xserver nutzt.
<Guest51> ich komme ja nicht auf den desktop oder meinst du vor einem startx auf einer konsole?
<k1l> taetxstartx ist eh ganz verkehrt
<Guest51> ich habe gelegentlich probleme mit treibern z.b von tv karten mit secure boot aktiv
<ppq> jo, secureboot ist mist, am besten deaktivieren
<Guest51> ich versuche mal secure boot zu deaktiveren
<Guest51> melde mich ggf. wieder hier danke für die hilfe
<Guest51> kurze rückmeldung ich schrieb ebend im zusammenhang mit problemen multimonitoring / mehrere screens nutzen zu wollen. nach dem deaktivieren von secure boot funktioniert nun alles wie gewohnt
<Guest51> diesbezüglich hätte ich nun einmal eine frage: wird die sicherheit meines systems z.b auch unter windows ( ich bin multi booter ) beeinträchtigt? ohne secure boot
<ppq> secureboot bietet keine nennenswerten sicherheitsvorteile
<ppq> dein windows ist also so unsicher wie eh und je ;p
<Guest51> kurz und knapp danke! dann habe ich das leidige problem mit meiner tv karte auch nicht diese lässt sich nämlich nur ohne secure boot betreiben
<ppq> es kann allerdings sein, dass nach der deaktivierung deine jetzige windowsinstallation nicht mehr startet
<ppq> aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher
<Guest51> habe ich probiert gibt keine probleme dahingehend
<Guest51> ich kann den ubuntu bootloader ohnehin nur durch drücken der f11 taste ereichen
<ppq> ok, schön
<ppq> also, ersteres
<Guest51> das ist aber kein problem da ich den ubuntu bzw. grub auch mittels bcedit in den windows loader integrieren könnte
<Guest51> bcdedit*
<Guest51> das stört mich aber nicht ich wünsche ein schönes wochenende! danke bis bald
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-08
<k1l> !test
<le_bot> Oh nein, ein Test! Und ich habe nichts gelernt!
<k1l> !hello
<doev> Moin. Ich habe hier einen LDAP-Server an dem ich meine NAS als Domainmitglied anmelden kann. Das anmelden mit Benutzern aus der Domain funktioniert.  Allerdings kann ich in der Verzeichnisfreigabe keine Domainbenutzer listen und daher auch keine Freigaben verteilen.
<doev> Bisher habe ich nur einen Hinweis gefunden, dass es an der Verschlüsselung liegen könnte. Hier kennt die NAS evtl. keine Neueren Protokolle.
<doev> HAt jemand eine Idee, wie ich weiter vorgehen könnte?
<Frickelpit> Was für ein NAS? Bei QNAP z.B. kann man lokale und Domänenbenutzer separat auswählen.
<doev> Ja, QNAP. Wenn ich auf Domainbenutzer umschalte, bleibt die Liste leer.
<doev> Ich habe übrigens noch UCS drauf, will dem System noch eine Chance geben. Obwohl da schon paar Sachen sind, die mich stören.
<Frickelpit> DNS-Server wird per DHCP verteilt oder haste den manuell im NAS hinterlegt? Soll wohl laut Netz helfen, wenn man die IP selber einträgt.
<doev> den DNS Server habe ich manuell eingetragen .... allerdings zweilmal die gleiche IP, da die NAS zwei einträge haben will.
<doev> Frickelpit, ich versuche die Verbindung per ldap herzustellen. Das geht auch, allerdings werden keine Benutzer gelistet. Weißt du wie ich mir sicher sein kann, dass ich die richtigen Parameter verwende? Im Prinzip muss ja ein Benutzer angegeben werden und jeweils der Pfad zu der OU für Benutzer und Gruppen.
<j23> k1l_, ich habe gerade xubuntu 18.04 installiert. ich dachte, vielliecht das problem der networktreiber fuer mein 32bit asus x50r wuerde dadurch geloest, leider es ist nicht der fall. drahtlose verbindung herzustellen ist nicht moeglich. haettest du vielleicht eine idee, wie ich mich an das problem heranpirschen sollte? danke im voraus. unicatx. 
<k1l_> j23, guck dir die wiki seiten zu bcm43 an, die dir verlinkt wurden
<k1l_> ansonsten ins syslog/dmesg gucken es da abgeht
<j23> k1l_, dmesg ausgabe: https://pastebin.com/Kbm6Byx1
<le_bot> Title: [ 20.034371] input: HDA ATI SB Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/c - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<j23> k1l_, syslog: ab zeile 998  https://pastebin.com/JqckuTWm
<le_bot> Title: Mar 8 13:21:09 asusx50r kernel: [ 0.000000] Linux version 5.3.0-28-generic ( - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<j23> bei syslog scheint alles ok zu sein, nur dmesg ist ein wenig verdaechtigt
<k1l_> j23: hast du denn mal den b43 Treiber probiert?
<k1l_> wl driver 6.30.223.271 (r587334) failed with code 21
<k1l_> das ist dein Problem. nicht rfkill und nicht der networkmanager
<j23> noch nicht, bin dabei https://pastebin.com/ebhQxmuT
<le_bot> Title: j23@asusx50r:~$ lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network 02:00.0 Network controller [02 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<j23> ich weiss nicht , ob ich es kann
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Broadcom/
<le_bot> Title: Broadcom › Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<j23> bcm4311 ist fuer mich optimal geeignet, also augen zu und durch
<k1l_> du musst nur den richtigen Treiber nutzen. den b43 Treiber. nicht den sta/wl Treiber
<j23> soll ich a. firmware fuer b43 und b. Broadcom Station-Treibers installiern oder nur eines von beiden?
<k1l_> k1l_ > du musst nur den richtigen Treiber nutzen. den                               b43 Treiber. nicht den sta/wl Treiber
<Lengsdorfer> Hi. Ich suche ein Programm/Tool, das DB Abfragen, Formulare, Berichte etc in php generiert. Sowas gibts ja bestimmt schon. Wie nennt man sowas? Wonach soll ich suchen?
<doev> Mit welchem Tool kann ich komfortabel auf einen Syslog-Server zugreifen und die Logs auswerten?
<stevieh> statistisch auswerten? Suchen? Verteilen?
<doev> will eigentlich nur sehen, was bei einer Aktion an Logs generiert werden.
<doev> z.B. welche Meldungen generiert werden, wenn ich die NAS an der Domäne anmelde und warum das nicht geht.
<k1l_> hat der Domänen Server/Programm kein log?
<doev> doch, aber viel zu umständlich.
<rev-xister> join debian
<dreamon> Verwende Xubuntu und will autologin haben. Ich rede nicht von der Gui. Sondern die hab ich deaktiviert. Aber ich will in der Console automatisch eingeloggt sein, bei neustart. 
<j0k> OH Autologin für die Konsole
<dreamon> Ja ist ein USB Stick mit xubuntu. Das er in die Gui bootet hab ich ihm schon abgewöhnt
<k1l_> dreamon: also ohne dm?
<dreamon> k1l_, Ja
<k1l_> dreamon: ungetestet, aber so müsste das gehen mit systemd https://askubuntu.com/a/776197
<le_bot> Title: systemd - How to create ubuntu server 16.04 autologin? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dreamon> k1l_, /etc/systemd/system/getty@tty2.service.d den Ordner gibts nicht.. 
<k1l_> der Ordner wird auch so nirgends erwähnt.
<dreamon> k1l_, Ich ging von diesem Post aus → @VarunAgw sure, create /etc/systemd/system/getty@tty2.service.d/override.conf with the additional lines, and run systemctl daemon-reload
<dreamon> k1l_, Welches meintest du genau?
<dreamon> Dachte das hier geht vielleicht → https://linuxaleph.blogspot.com/2017/05/commandline-auto-login-in-ubuntu-1604.html
<le_bot> Title: Linux Aleph: Commandline auto-login in Ubuntu 16.04 (at linuxaleph.blogspot.com)
<k1l_> ich habe direkt auf die Antwort verlinkt
<k1l_> und in deinem Text spricht er auch von create, also erstellen.
<dreamon> k1l_, Ok. Fehler gefunden.. STRG+ALT+F2 fehlte. DANKE!
<k1l_> OK
<dreamon> k1l_, Kleine Zwischenfrage: Da ich vom Stick boote und in der Console rauskomme. Frag ich mich ob ich unnötige Dienste abschalten kann, die ich ja eigentlich nicht brauche, sondern erst wenn ich wirklich die Gui mal starten sollte.
<dreamon> Sowas wie cups z.B.
<k1l_> theoretisch kannst du Dienste abschalten (oder besser deren Start auf die GUI service chain legen) aber was erhoffst du dir praktisch davon?
<dreamon> Das Booten in die Console dauert sehr lang und das herunterfahren ebenfalls. Irgendwelche Dienste verhindern wohl auch das er nicht richtig abschaltet.
<k1l_> das kann man ja nachgucken mit systemd wo es hakt
<k1l_> per bootchart oder systemd blame etc.
<k1l_> systemd-analyze ist der command
